#ubuntu+1 2008-03-03
<Mark_Milliman> When I do it as you suggested, I receive, "Can't display location 'smb://channel/" No application is registerd as handling this file.
<CarlFK> "The upgrade aborts now. ...  Setting up sysklogd  ..Running depmod." and lot of other stuff that isn't very "aborts" like
<CarlFK> bug?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscript should work out of box with ff3 right?
<slackern> heh, kde4 was quite nice :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone?
<Mark_Milliman> When I use the IP address to access shares Nautilus finds it
<Mark_Milliman> it can't seem to browse by name though
<Mark_Milliman> Is there still a bug to restore files from the Trash in Nautilus?
<Dr_willis> Mark_Milliman,  edit your hosts file and put its name/ip in there perhaps.
<CarlFK> is there a ubuntu source for bug 192310 workaround: wget http://debian.mirror.inra.fr/debian/pool/main/h/hyphen/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<nandemonai> CarlFK, Not sure, I can however verify that the workaround worked for me.
<CarlFK> i guess if there was one, it would be here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hyphen/
<CarlFK> do-release-upgrade -dChecking for a new ubuntu release
<CarlFK> "No new release found" how do I re-run it?
<oxigen> ha, it work this time! \o/
<Mark_Milliman> Seems to be that my SAMBA problem had to do with OpenDNS.  I had to change the order in which names are resolved
<oxigen> i want to send info about which packages i will install, is this still possible in hardy?
<RAOF> oxigen: If you mean "popularity contest", then yes.  It's in the same spot it's always been, IIRC.
<oxigen> RAOF: yes, do you remember where?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i686 means 32bit or 64bit?
<Flannel> 32bit
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what should be 64bit?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> amd
<Flannel> teprrr: AMD64 is for 64 bit
<Flannel> er, [Hardy]TuTUXG
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Flannel, sweet, thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Flannel, so if install the 32bit ubuntu on amd64 cpu, will it work?
<Flannel> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Flannel, and all the stuff, java, flash should work as well?
<Flannel> [Hardy]TuTUXG: On 32? yeah
<Flannel> Well, as well as they work anywhere
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Flannel, thanks alot never used a amd pc, so dont know
<AnswerGuy> Can I say right now, right here that I really don't like that new "panning map" TZ selector in Ubiquity?
<twb> AnswerGuy: hear, hear.
<RAOF> oxigen: System->Preferences->Software Sources->Statistics.
<twb> AnswerGuy: it's very difficult to use if you aren't acclimatized to pointing devices
<AnswerGuy> twb, I've been using pointing devices for over 20 years!  The new widget is a bad UI!
<CarlFK> I bet that is the result of "doesn't fit on 800x600"
<AnswerGuy> Well, we should revert to the old one which worked fine.
<AnswerGuy> This one is just a bad idea.  (You should *at least* be able to click *anywhere* to zoom in one level)
<AnswerGuy> Anyway I suppose I have to dig up my old Launchpad account info and find the bug report web pages.
<oxigen> RAOF: i can't believe this, i dont have Software Sources, i feel so stupid :S
<AnswerGuy> I've also found a bug in the partman stuff; (using Ubiquity 1.7.14; after starting from a Hardy alpha5 AMD disc and updating the package in my live session)
<AnswerGuy> (Same bug was in the alpha5 version)
<lime4x4> bluetooth still disconnecting after screen saver activates
<DanaG> Wow, some things behave VERY badly when the PulseAudio server dies.
<DanaG> For example, Decibel Audio Player will start eating 100% of both cores of my CPU, as well as eating memory at a moderate (i.e. gives you a chance to kill it if you notice it quickly enough) pace.
<DanaG> If I had let it go on unchecked, it probably would've eaten ALL of my memory.
<burner> anyone know the story with epiphany webkit?  are we going to see it?
<burner> firefox 3 nightlies rock, but i'm curious what webkit is like... an apple guy was telling me how great webkit nightlies are
<igorgue> anyone with a intel 3945abg card that works in Hardy?
<igorgue> I'm having problems right now :(
<Hobbsee> igorgue: yeah
<Hobbsee> igorgue: ignore the fact that it has no light
<igorgue> got any workaround?
<Hobbsee> it just works.
<igorgue> men, but I was not able to connect
<Hobbsee> ignoring the light
<Hobbsee> is this wep?
<igorgue> don't know
<igorgue> you mean if it has password?
<igorgue> ahh no
<igorgue> :P
<igorgue> sorry, I don't know anything about wireless, actually my networking knowledge is almost 0
<igorgue> anyway...
<igorgue> are you using roaming mode?
<Hobbsee> no
<igorgue> manual(managed) then?
<igorgue> Hobbsee: are you using Gnome right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<igorgue> what's the difference between ipw3945 and iwl3945?
<igorgue> one is FLOSS and the other no?
<CarlFK> "To make recovery in case of failure easier a additional sshd will be started on port '9004'. If anything goes wrong with the running ssh you can still connect to the additional one."
<Hobbsee> yes
<CarlFK> oh, I get it now
<igorgue> Hobbsee: so let me try, bbr
<igorgue> ahh Ubuntu should include ipw3945 too
<igorgue> :@
<igorgue> bbr
<Hobbsee> it's probably still in linux-restricted-modules
<Hobbsee> but check for bugs, workarounds, etc
 * Hobbsee --> class
<DanaG> WTF?  That time I LET the thing eat memory, and not only did it bring the system grinding to a halt... it also brought basically EVERY SINGLE SERVICE crashing down.
<DanaG> How is it that something running as NOT root can be allowed to do that?
<DanaG> I did init 1 and then init 5 to recover, and now ntfs-3g gives me this:  fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/XP: Transport endpoint is not connected
<DanaG> Oh, and sometimes PulseAudio segfaults on moving a stream.
<RyanPrior> Is there a program that lets you create DVDs with menus and so on?
<CarlFK> "yes"
<CarlFK> there are a few, never really figured out how to make them work
<anolis> anyone know of a fix for update-manager problem?
<CarlFK> yes.  hold please
<anolis> ok
<CarlFK> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hyphen/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3.1-1_all.deb
 * DanaG thinks too many people use "dpkg-reconfigure it!" as a miracle fix for all problems.
<DanaG> In Xorg, I mean.
<CarlFK> sudo dpkg --force-all -i   (that file)
<CarlFK> disclaimer, the posted fix uses a file from debian repo. I tried that one, and it seems to work
<RAOF> DanaG: Surely the proper fix is now "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" :P
<CarlFK> "System upgrade is complete."
<CarlFK> that's encourageing
 * DanaG has lots of tweaks in his xorg.conf, and thus won't live with the stock one.
<RAOF> Thing I didn't know about irssi #32: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is tab-autocompleted.
<pwnguin> RAOF: not if i want wacom ;)
<DanaG> For example, for touchpad stuff, it must go there.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Or want nouveau to rock, either.
<pwnguin> indeed
<anolis> nvm i fixed it
 * RAOF goes to rebuild the nouveau PPA against the -11 kernels.
<anolis> oh thanks carl. i just got the .81 deb and did "sudo dpkg --install --force-downgrade <path to deb>"
<anolis> seemed to work
 * DanaG can't live without his 3D WM!
<RAOF> Compiz *does* rock, yes.
<DanaG> Argh, why does the following app DEMAND mmap?  It means I can't use it with PulseAudio:
<DanaG> !info japa
<ubotu> japa (source: japa): JACK and ALSA Perceptual Analyser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 136 kB
<DanaG> Argh, I want to USE the thing... but nope, doesn't even work with the HW: device of my Audigy!
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> so says PulseAudio, when I try to move a stream away from a virtual device from .asoundrc.
<tumbleweed__> I'm having trouble getting ndiswrapper to work with the new kernel update, can someone help?
<jimmygoon> Is Hardy going to get the artwork refresh that it is supposed to get (like gutsy was supposed to get, etc)
<Daisuke_Laptop> artwork refresh has, afaik, been pushed to intrepid
<jimmygoon> :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> (which by itself is an okay code name...  but why ibex?)
<jimmygoon> nooooo
<tumbleweed__> I'm unable to get ndiswrapper to work still :/
<jimmygoon> It has been getting moved back for too too too long
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think the reason it got moved is partly because hardy is an LTS release
<Daisuke_Laptop> better to introduce something like that in the moving-target releases
<tumbleweed__> I have a bck4328
<tumbleweed__> bcm4328*
<macogw> jimmygoon: there's a new Human theme based on the Murrine theme engine and a very different wallpaper...no more big swooshy swirls
<jimmygoon> macogw, is it on the current alpha 5 or somewhere that I could install it and play with it in Gutsy?
<jimmygoon> well, it sure isn't whats in the screenshots on the alpha5 wiki page :/
<Kano> hi, is there an "official" pxelinux.cfg for hardy?
<jimmygoon> are there nightly builds?
<Kano> i modified the isolinux.cfg and can boot it via pxe too, just want to know if there is one official one
<Kano> also how about adding a pxelinux.cfg dir on the iso + the very small pxelinux.0?
<macogw> jimmygoon: yes there are nightly builds
<Kano> then you could just export the cd and setup the tftp to that dir too
<macogw> somewhere
<Kano> and you are done
<jimmygoon> macogw, I found it.. they are "daily" builds
<Kano> (when you already configured your dhcp server)
<Kano> i dont think that this would take more than 500 kb
<Kano> nobody using pxe boot?
<Kano> 1 gbit network boot is way faster than booting from a cd...
<jimmygoon> Kano, do you do a pxe boot from the network?
<jimmygoon> wow, that was a stupid question
<jimmygoon> thats not what I meant
<Kano> well of course i do
<jimmygoon> I meant do you do the boot from the iso or extract stuff from the iso to prep for the net boot?
<Kano> well you need the casper dir
<Kano> then you take pxelinux.0 from the syslinux package
<Kano> and write a little pxelinux.cfg/default
<Kano> you can export it using nfs or smb
<CarlFK> Kano: i do pxe - love it. and you are right
<Kano> what do you think about the idea to put the needed files directly in the iso?
<CarlFK> they were there a long time ago
<CarlFK> are you sure they arent now?
<CarlFK> what I do now is wget the installer kernel and initrd.gz, then use apt-cacher as my repo
<Kano> i only see an isolinux dir
<Kano> well i boot the live images
<CarlFK> pxe ?
<Kano> i dont want to install
<Kano> sure
<CarlFK> cool
<Kano> i fixed the kanotix terminal server and now i test the same with ubuntu
<CarlFK> im about to run out, but would love to see your config - mind posting it?
<Kano> you copy isolinux.cfg to pxelinux.cfg/default
<Kano> then you add just 2 options
<Kano> netboot=nfs nfsroot=ip:/path
<Kano> in the dir should be the casper subdir
<Kano> well you get an error when you do that, therefore i asked if there is an "official" dir
<Kano> but it boots
<Kano> guess what you only need to do when the files are on the iso, then you dont have to extract it...
<Kano> alt least you could override the nfsroot settings
<CarlFK> I cut/pasted that into my pxelinux.cfg/default - I'll se about geting ti working when I come back
<Kano> i am sure it directly boots
<Kano> casper and do the same as live-initramfs which i tested first
<Kano> live-helper can create directly net images
<Kano> what i would like would be live-helper for ubuntu...
<wastrel> i just ran into my first major hardy problem
<Kano> bash-completion is not installed and active
<Kano> very bad
<wastrel> meh
<wastrel> what's live-helper
<DanaG> "intrepid" sounds too long to me.
<DanaG> 3 syllables.
<Kano> wastrel: http://debian-live.alioth.debian.org/
<wastrel> no gui
<Kano> i think there is a gui, but i never use that
<DanaG> Here's something odd with ALSA: I plugged in my USB sound card, and it shows up in /proc/asound/* but not in aplay -l.
<DanaG> How is that possible?
<Kano> i only use lh_config/lh_build
<wastrel> no, i don't havea gui for web sites
<DanaG> And my Audigy2 can't do Stereo Mix recording.
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, isn't all that working thru pulseaudio?
<nomasteryoda> my amarok works perfectly everytime now in hardy
<DanaG> With that "japa" thingy, you have to use something mmap'able, so I had to call it on the hw:1 directly.
<DanaG> !info japa
<nomasteryoda> ah
<ubotu> japa (source: japa): JACK and ALSA Perceptual Analyser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 136 kB
<DanaG> Oh yeah, when you increase the "PCM" volume on the Audigy, all it does is increase the noise level.
<nomasteryoda> nice ::/
<wastrel> so do i need to file a bug for this, getting the wrong kernel in my last upgrade?
<wastrel> so debian live is like wubi
<wastrel> no it's bootable media
<wastrel> ok
<wastrel> hrm my gnome-panel is b0rked
<Kano> ne live-helper is a tool to create custom live cds
<DanaG> Hmm, I seem to have found a "Noise" slider on my Audigy2.  It's labelled "OLD PCM".  WTF?
<Kano> but not only live cds, also network images, usb sticks...
<AtomicSpark> lawl
 * DanaG goes and sics some OLD PCM on Creative.
<DanaG> s/sic/throw/
<crimsun_> guys, if you're experiencing either bug 194052 or bug 194719 (or both), please try my ~3 packages at http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/hal/ and report results in comments on one of the bug reports.  Thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194052 in hal "hal not reading information about sysfs batteries correctly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194719 in hal "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detect the battery properly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<AtomicSpark> hal? why would i want an evil computer on my machine?
<RAOF> crimsun_: No amd64 love? :(
<RAOF> crimsun_: Or, more constructive, _want_ some amd64 love?
<dencrypt> amd64 <3
<AtomicSpark> <3
<crimsun_> RAOF: feel free and add as comment(s)
<crimsun_> I'm hacking this stuff up on a rather paltry Pentium II
 * crimsun_ -> Z
<AtomicSpark> what is HAL?
<RAOF> crimsun_: Sleep well :)
<Sonic1> trying to find apps that are lightweight alternatives to the openoffice suite, anyone know of any?
<Sonic1> I have Abiword replacing the writer already
<hwilde> Sonic1, how about Ajax Write   http://us.ajax13.com/en/ajaxwrite/
<RAOF> Sonic1: abiword may do some of what you're after.
<Sonic1> ew, web based
<Sonic1> Laptops don't always have access to the internet you know ;)
<tabenx> Morning everyone
<lsmobrian> anybody know anything about the new policykit
<RAOF> Yes; it's a breed of staffordshire terrier.
<RAOF> </silly>
<lsmobrian> so no?
<RAOF> lsmobrian: I'm sure than many people know what you want to know, and merely await the specification of the particular aspect of policykit that you'd like explained :)
<lsmobrian> gotcha, resetting to default policies
<lsmobrian> is there an easy way?
<Amaranth> there is a policykit manager gui, isn't there?
<RAOF> Yes; and particular setting-by-setting reverting to default is easy.
<lsmobrian> yeah.. i somehow locked myself out of it..
<RAOF> There's a button "revert to default" next to each action.
<lsmobrian> everytime i click on something it closes with a segmentation fault
<Amaranth> polkit-gnome-authorization
<Amaranth> run that
<RAOF> That doesn't sound like you've locked yourself out; that sounds like it's broken.
<lsmobrian> thats what i've been running
<Amaranth> also, my System->Preferences is the size of my screen :/
<RAOF> As is mine, but that's because I've got about 4 different JVMs installed.
<lsmobrian> well i changed a few things. hoping to allow all..  but now its crashes
<Amaranth> i blame java, compiz, and kde4
<RAOF> Ewww, kde4.
<Amaranth> i needed kwin and systemsettings
<Amaranth> for seeing if compiz sucks or the infrastructure sucks :P
<RAOF> lsmobrian: So, firstly, there's probably a bug report somewhere in here.
<hwilde> compiz kills my video card;  kde4 is no problem
<RAOF> If all you did is fiddle around with the gui, it shouldn't suddenly start segfaulting.
<hwilde> define 'fiddle'
<RAOF> hwilde: As long as you don't leave the gui, anything whatseover.
<lsmobrian> im on my mac right now, so i couldnt tell you the exact keys i changed... but i think it was system configuration
<Amaranth> hwilde: I don't believe you
<Amaranth> hwilde: What video card?
<Amaranth> wow, splashy kills booting
<RAOF> Awesome!
<Amaranth> pretty neat thing for a bootsplash to do
<hwilde> you dont believe me what?  i didn't say anything
<hwilde> ohhh right
<RAOF> grub2 *doesn't* kill booting for me, which I was somewhat surprised about.
<hwilde> I've got an nvidia 8600 gts
<hwilde> I think it's actually metacity that kills it
<hwilde> if I startx with no window manager it's fine
<Amaranth> hwilde: Oh, I believe you, you're using kwin with XRender compositing then
<hwilde> if I run icewm it's fine
<hwilde> if I run kubuntu it's fine
<Amaranth> oh, then you're not using any compositing
<Amaranth> so compositing is broken, awesome
<hwilde> but in default xsession with metacity, if I grab a window and drag it around real fast, I can see the cpu spike and hten it locks up
<Amaranth> I swear if I ever meet someone from nvidia...
<RAOF> Amaranth: What?  8600's don't have sufficient support to compi?
<hwilde> but I can play full screen games with 3d graphics for hours
<hwilde> if I boot up and go right into the game
<hwilde> but if I exit and like try to check webmail or open a window, it will lock up
<hwilde> if I open a pdf and it goes full screen it really locks up hard
<hwilde> but in icewm it is stable for days
<hwilde> I keep waiting for an update that will magically fix it
<Amaranth> hwilde: sucks to be you, i guess
 * RAOF files this little anecdote away for the next time someone says "but the nvidia driver is really good, it doesn't matter that it's a binary blob"
<hwilde> nah the gui is overrated anywyas
<Amaranth> hwilde: that update would be called 'nouveau'
<RAOF> Mmm, seriously fast 2d.  But not for you.
<RAOF> Well, not yet.
<Amaranth> RAOF: I'm hoping by the end of the year I can tell people "only install the nvidia driver if you need power saving"
<Amaranth> and 3 months later i can just stop telling them to install it
<RAOF> Amaranth: This seems unlikely, at least in general.  *I*'m certainly hoping to not tougch the blob by the end of the year, but I suspect cards outside the nv4x sweetspot might not be so lucky.
<RAOF> Maybe I'm wrong, and if so, that'd be awesome.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Well it sounds like a 3D driver for NV3x doesn't sound so hard
<Amaranth> RAOF: older than that and I honestly stop caring so much
<Amaranth> Just need that NV5x
<RAOF> Yeah, certainly.  And nv5x sounds hard, especially since 2d isn't particularly stable at this point for those guys.
<Amaranth> That isn't much different from the blob though
<RAOF> Oh, really?  Surely the blob supports nv50 reasonably well?
<Amaranth> The sweet spot for people using the blob is something old enough to have gotten lots of driver work but new enough to not get marked obsolete in 3 months
<Amaranth> That means NV4x
<Amaranth> So...splashy bad
<RAOF> Nouveau good :)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i wonder how hard it is to put usplash in debian and create a theme
 * DanaG wonders how ATI will be by June.
<Amaranth> DanaG: why june?
<DanaG> Because that's when I'll be shopping for a new laptop.
<DanaG> Pondering an HD2600, or if possible, a 3600 series.
<Amaranth> yeah, um
<RAOF> Why does git suck so hard?  I've cloned nouveau's gallium git repository, and checked out the branch.  Now, I want to update this checkout.  Why doesn't "git pull" do this?
<RAOF> GAH.
<Amaranth> you'd better hope fglrx gets really good by then
<Amaranth> RAOF: the magic flag is --track
<RAOF> Oh, really?
<RAOF> Awesome.
<RAOF> At what point?
<Amaranth> hell if i know
<RAOF> git pull --track?
<Amaranth> saw a nouveau guy say it
<Amaranth> i think so
<Amaranth> he was talking about this same thing though :P
<DanaG> I just want it to be not-significantly-worse than NVIDIA.  I don't actually care if the performance is amazing, but I do want it to not do that damn BLINKING (... though I actually haven't had that issue in a while).
<RAOF> DanaG: Whereas it's re-appeared for me with a vengeance today.  Complete with no-screen-updates between blinks.
<DanaG> I just want to be sure I won't regret it if I get ATI.
<DanaG> And by "regret it", I mean, for at least a year and a half.
<Amaranth> DanaG: If you're getting a laptop the answer is obviously X3100
<DanaG> Let me rephrase that: I don't want to find myself hating it every second I use it.  If I got IGP, I definitely would hate it -- can't do HL2 at nice resolutions.
<Amaranth> It's not a bad performer now and apparently the gallium driver for it makes the current driver look really slow
<DanaG> I don't want anything weaker than my Go 7600.
<RAOF> Having the specs suggest that the support will generally get better over time for the ATI card.
<hwilde> I am happy with nvidia 8600
<hwilde> dual monitor, 3d support, 1600x1050 widescreen
<RAOF> hwilde: Apart from the fact that it locks your box :P
<hwilde> yeah aside from metacity locking up but I blame the software
<Amaranth> Right, so if you can get a laptop with an rs670 you're set
<hwilde> I can play full screen games for hours so I do not think it is the card or the driver
<Amaranth> Because that's the mobile chip that combines r600 2d with r500 3d or some such thing
<DanaG> HP 8510p is the one I'm thinking of.
<DanaG> HD2600, currently.
<Amaranth> either way they know how to drive it, 2d and 3d
<Amaranth> DanaG: right, with an HD2600 you'll get probably zero power management and mostly non-accelerated 2d
<Amaranth> DanaG: in 12-18 months you might get mostly stable 3d
<DanaG> Are you speaking of the open-source or the closed-source?  It doesn't really matter too much to me.
<Amaranth> open source
<Amaranth> as for closed source, well
<DanaG> random aside: /me wonders what 1920x1200 at 15.4" looks like.
<Amaranth> they're doing alright now but they don't have a good track record
<Amaranth> ......
<Amaranth> it looks like that, those were whole words
<Amaranth> zoom in, you'll see it
<DanaG> My current LCD is 1440x900 at 17", for 100DPI.
<RAOF> Mine is 1650x1040 at 15.4", for 130DPI.
<Amaranth> i've got 1440x900 with 17"
<RAOF> I haven't actually seen how windows handles that DPI, but Gnome likes it.
<Amaranth> DanaG: you said you had an HP laptop with a 17" screen and a Go 7600?
<DanaG> No, current is Gateway M685.
<Assid> gnome doesnt like it either
<Assid> the fonts loook huge
<Amaranth> ah
<DanaG> Assid: make sure your DPI settings are right.
<DanaG> M685 is also known as NX860 series.
<Assid> increasing the dpi ends up with more fonts
<Amaranth> Actually if your DPI is set right the fonts should look huge
<Assid> err.. bigger fonts
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<Amaranth> the problem is fonts are resolution independent, everything else isn't
<DanaG> That could be a factoid for !dpi
<DanaG> With the note to check that Xorg gets it right.
<Amaranth> i forget how to show what X thinks my DPI is
<Assid> also after the laste few updates
<DanaG> dmesg | grep -i dpi
<DanaG> er
<Amaranth> err, no
<DanaG> grep -i dpi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Assid> my fonts are darker in alot of places.. and much thinner in the others
<Amaranth> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<Amaranth> fail
<DanaG> Now, my dad's plasma TV: 1024x768 stretched to 42 inches widescreen.... that's rectangular pixels.  If it were square, it'd be 30 DPI.
<Assid> you know the gdm login ? see the username there.. its  huge
<Amaranth> Assid: yay intel
<Assid> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<DanaG> Hmm, I like the heavy text at the login screen.  How did it get that way?
<RAOF> Hm.  They fixed nouveau's gallium build on amd64.  Cool.  Now to fight with the build to try for a 32bit version.
<Amaranth> Assid: oh, nvidia, wow
<Assid> Amaranth: it just started in the last few days
<Amaranth> Assid: Ok, either way, this goes away in hardy+1
<DanaG> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<DanaG> Yay for good EDID!
<Assid> Amaranth: what goes away
<Assid> the font being dark ?
<Amaranth> gdm in hardy+1 will use gnome-settings-daemon so it'll set fonts to 92DPI no matter what
<Amaranth> no, the fonts being huge at login
<RAOF> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (129, 133); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<RAOF> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (129, 133); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<Assid> Amaranth: it just started.. it used to be dine upto before
<Amaranth> the default on your desktop is DPI of 92 too
<DanaG> It should use the REAL dpi value, I'd think.
<RAOF> Now that's going to be annoyingly small :)
<DanaG> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9742/README/appendix-d.html -- note the ConstantDPI option!
<Amaranth> DanaG: the real DPI is hard to calculate
<Amaranth> as we've just shown
<Assid> Amaranth: i dont know.. but the fonts are horrible
<Amaranth> most hardware gets it wrong
<DanaG> "By default on X.Org 6.9 or newer X servers, the NVIDIA X driver recomputes the size in millimeters of the X screen whenever the size in pixels of the X screen is changed using XRandR, such that the DPI remains constant."
<Amaranth> also, 100 DPI fonts look like crap
 * Assid doesnt know what to do
<DanaG> I use 99 in gnome.
<Amaranth> Assid: *shrug*
<Amaranth> wow, the difference between 99 and 100 is huge
<Assid> it just started  in the last few updates
<Amaranth> Assid: you've said that 5 times now
<DanaG> Huge, but hard to quantify.
<Amaranth> No, I mean literally huge
<Amaranth> The fonts were 1.5x larger at 100
<Assid> yeah but i dont want to go blind
<DanaG> Wow!  Mine doesn't change that much.
<Amaranth> So what does having Xorg know my correct DPI get me?
<DanaG> I think it'd help with proper font rendering.
<Assid> the thin fonts, on the other hand look scratchy
<DanaG> Oh, and that ConstantDPI thing seems screwy to me.
<Amaranth> alright, i'll tell it i have 99 DPI then
<DanaG> Changing resolution shouldn't change the physical size of the screen!  That's just weird.
<Amaranth> oh, you can't set DPI
<Amaranth> you have to set mm dimensions
<Amaranth> i forgot
<DanaG> Go to font settings and hit "advanced"
<Amaranth> This I know
<Amaranth> This I did
<DanaG> aah.
<Amaranth> Doesn't much help me in gdm
<DanaG> aah.
<Assid> doesnt help me in regular X either
<Amaranth> hrm, my terminals got huge
<Assid> huge?dark!
<DanaG> Perhaps the font sizes themselves are too big.
<Amaranth> yeah, i had the rest of my fonts set to 9
<Amaranth> terminal set to 10
<Amaranth> because 9 looked horrible before, it's good now
<DanaG> You can set it to 9.5 by typing the number manually, if you want.
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/screenshot1_1.png
<Assid> see that
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there a way to override minimum resolution for an external display?
<Assid> those fonts are soo damn bold and huge
<DanaG> Many projectors at our school have Pin 9 missing, so they have no EDID... and thus appear as 800x600 max.
<Amaranth> Assid: ah, this problem
<Amaranth> Assid: bad fonts
<Assid> Amaranth: worked fine all this time ?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Assid> even terminal was working fine
<Amaranth> Vista fonts randomly work and don't work
<Assid> terminal became darker too
<Assid> dont wanna compare to vista.. mainly cause its vista
<DanaG> I use the DejaVu fonts.  In fact, fonts in Xorg feel much nicer to my eyes than ClearType.
<Amaranth> DanaG: set the vert and horiz freq and set a modeline
<Amaranth> Assid: I mean using vista fonts in linux
<Amaranth> DanaG: also, 9.5 seems to make the fonts taller but not wider
<DanaG> I hated when they got rid of the Legacy hinter.
<Amaranth> might be because i'm using Consolas :)
<Assid> i dont think im using vista fonts
<Amaranth> heh, Liberation Mono is the other way around, wider than tall
<Assid> i use dejavu sans
<Assid> and its still messed up
<Assid> even kvirc input text got messed
<Amaranth> Assid: Try it with a clean xorg.conf and a clean user
<DanaG> I'm using the Heron-remix wallpaper, with windeco using Tropic with red-button commented out, and Aurora engine with color set to #E48A34
<Amaranth> Assid: If it's still messed up file a bug
<DanaG> Look for a .fonts.conf, too.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Oh hell I'm just using Clearlooks :P
<assid2> okay
<assid2> kvirc input is still messed
<DanaG> I was using Nodoka with the Coming-Storm GDM background and selected_bg_color:#71718989a6a6,
<DanaG> but I found it was making me feel rather gloomy.
<DanaG> I changed to the nice bright orange, and my mood changed literally INSTANTLY!
<assid2> however what i do notice is the OSD for audio increase/decrease from my keyboard.. shows the proper icon
<assid2> the way it used to..
<assid2> my other profile for some reason just shows me the audio level bar
<DanaG> Funny thing: switch from metacity ↔ compiz and hit volume keys.  gnome-settings-daemon crashes
<assid2> this might be related
<assid2> okaty brb
<Assid> another bug... when switching users..  and you logout of the 2nd user to come back to the first.. you get a white screen . this is apparently a locked screen where you type a password
<Assid> no way for the user to know btw
<Assid> its plain white
<Assid> can someone make a screenshot of this: http://pienotech.com/
<Assid> the fonts look horrible for me from the get go :(
<Amaranth> Assid: that's an nvidia bug
<Amaranth> the white screen
<DanaG> SOmething to do with Firefox: set it to default to DejaVu and not allow other stuff.
<Amaranth> i've loving dual monitors
<DanaG> Something odd about my laptop: suspend works better if compiz is running before suspend.
<Amaranth> oh shit
<Amaranth> oh crap
<Amaranth> i think yesterday was my sister's birthday
<Amaranth> i was talking to her... :/
<Amaranth> RAOF: did you ever try the static plugin?
<RAOF> You _think_ yesterday was your sister's birthday?
<AtomicSpark> anyone have import errors on rhythmbox? I have it set to watch folders but it just outputs cannot access errors. :-\
<RAOF> Amaranth: Not yet.  Let's have a look...
<Amaranth> I suck with dates :/
<Amaranth> yay gvfs fell over again
<RAOF> Hey, where is static anyway?
<Amaranth> RAOF: on the forums
<DanaG> Static?
<Amaranth> makes your panels not move during viewport switching in compiz
<RAOF> Oh, bugger that.  If it's not it vcs it's not worth looknig at.
<Amaranth> really neat effect for wall
 * DanaG uses the cube.
<DanaG> The cake is a lie, but the cube is forever!
<RAOF> Amaranth: And possibly for "on all desktop" windows, too?
<Amaranth> it sort of works for cube but it looks awkward
<Amaranth> RAOF: i don't think there is a way to catch them all automatically with the match system
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/desktop20080303.png <--dual monitor ftw
<Assid> okay whats the "correct" thing thats supposed to happen with volume keys
<Amaranth> they're supposed to change your volume?
<Assid> is the OSDsupposed to show the volume bar ONLY or a proper OSDwith the speaker
<Amaranth> depends on your theme, i guess
<Assid> theme?
<DanaG> Hmm, any benefit in Linux to getting a Quadro over a GeForce?
<Amaranth> yes, that thing that controls how your desktop looks
<Amaranth> DanaG: there really isn't in windows either
<Assid> well.. im on human.. and it still doesnt show it
<Amaranth> unless you need 10-bit colors or something
<Assid> all i get is a bar
<Amaranth> Assid: Software comes to you to die
<DanaG> Well, there is in XP for AutoCAD and such, but I don't use them in my major.
<Assid> apparently
<Amaranth> Assid: I never want you to beta test anything I work on, I'd never ship :P
<Assid> look at it this way
<Assid> if it passes me
<Assid> theres a good chance it wont break
<Assid> okay your gmail fonts vs mine
<Assid> mine look horrible
<DanaG> I manually set the Legacy font filter, but it doesn't seem to work.
<DanaG> I'm also using the firefox-3.0 ppa.
<Amaranth> ppa? you're not using hardy?
<Amaranth> oh, the hardy ppa has a font fix
<Assid> ppa?
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/screenshot2.png
<RAOF> Urgh.  iwl3945, please suck less.
<DanaG> Ooh, I thought of another fix for the edid thingy: dump the EDID of a good monitor, and then use override.
<Assid> check that out
<Assid> Amaranth: see the messy fonts
<DanaG> Those look fine to me.
<DanaG> screenshot2.
<Amaranth> they look fine here too
<Assid> see the last email
<Assid> see the word "drafts"
<Assid> the folders on the left
<Amaranth> nope, looks fine
<Assid> whats wrong with you people!?!?!
<Amaranth> maybe a little smudged looking but that's because you seem to have no hinting
<Amaranth> but i have no hinting either because i like OS X-type fonts
<Assid> yes.. i want it like osx type fonts
<DanaG> I liked the Feisty fonts better than anything else, myself.
<Assid> how do i get that
<Amaranth> Assid: That's what you seem to have
<Assid> no man..
<Assid> i got hinting on full
<Assid> and the text fonts on the left for example look horrible
<Amaranth> Assid: Which would imply your problem is not what the computer thinks it is drawing but what it displays
<DanaG> Look for a ~/.fonts.conf
<Assid> dont see that
<Amaranth> maybe broken XRender acceleration
<Assid> i see a .fontconfig
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: Don't get a quatro. They're for people who design stuff. The drivers are updated rarely and it wouldn't be good for gaming. (and overpriced).
<Amaranth> Assid: in xorg.conf in the Device section do Option "RenderAccel" "false"
<Assid> okay brb
<DanaG> Aah, with the 8510p and 8510w, the choice is Radeon, FireGL, or Quadro.
<Amaranth> don't get a consumer HP laptop
<Amaranth> get a business one or get one from somewhere else
<AtomicSpark> oh wait.
<AtomicSpark> ...
<AtomicSpark> is Quadro their opengl line?
<Amaranth> no...
<DanaG> 8510p IS business one.
<Amaranth> essentially all chips nvidia makes are quadros
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there anything wrong with the consumer ones?  (I still specifically want a business one.)
<Amaranth> the ones that fail certain tests or need to be sold as something else get pieces disabled
<Assid> didnt help
<Amaranth> Assid: ok, try turning hinting off
<Amaranth> and do you have the subpixel thing enabled?
<AtomicSpark> I don't trust "shiny plastic things"
<AtomicSpark> :P
<DanaG> Go to http://notebookreview.com .
<Amaranth> DanaG: the consumer ones wear easily
<DanaG> (big thing people often don't think of: leave a space between the url and the period.)
<Amaranth> meaning they look old quickly, keys worn down, touchpad color worn off, etc
<AtomicSpark> i have a 6820s :D
<AtomicSpark> ati though :(
<Assid> nah it looks bolder if i put it off
<DanaG> Previous model.
<Assid> and less precise
<DanaG> My Gateway currently has a part where my hand has actually worn off the paint.
<AtomicSpark> lawl @ scam websites
<AtomicSpark> review? more like price guide. :P
<DanaG> I actually seem to see three or four layers:  shiny top, then color, then "primer", perhaps, then base white plastic.
<Assid> Amaranth: you dont notice a difference in fonts betrween yours and mine
<DanaG> Actually, that site DOS have reviews.
<DanaG> DOES.
<AtomicSpark> LIES
<Amaranth> Assid: mine seem..sharper
<AtomicSpark> i need to clean the oils off my laptop. so it wares slower.
<Assid> right.. i need sharper fonts .. with proper hinting
<Amaranth> Assid: which is odd because i use Lucida Grande with subpixel filtering and no hinting
<Assid> my smaller fonts seem  to "bleed"
<Amaranth> subpixel smoother, whatever
<Amaranth> smoothing
<AtomicSpark> do you have subpixel smoothing enabled on appearance > fonts?
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> he says it makes it look worse
<Amaranth> which makes me think his system is _really_ broken
<Assid> err disabling it makes it look worse
<AtomicSpark> are you using the correct resolution for your monitor? no streachy?
<Assid> 1680x1050
<AtomicSpark> i really dont get these options. why do hinting: none, medium, slight, full change the size of the fonts?!
<Assid> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
<DanaG> Oh, another odd thing: Medium and Full look EXACTLY the same to me.
<Amaranth> it adjusts how much it should lock them to pixel boundaries
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: doesn't change a thing on mine. slight makes it HUGE.
<Assid> i dont like getting a headache
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<AtomicSpark> i wonder why 96 dpi is standard
<AtomicSpark> whats big fonts in windows? 120?
<AtomicSpark> btw don't select high contrast, you can't go back easily.
<Amaranth> RAOF: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482354
<ubotu> Gnome bug 482354 in general "gtk_window_present() causes full applications to move workspaces" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Assid> okay you guys have any suggestions?
<AtomicSpark> for your screen thing?
<AtomicSpark> try a different monitor?
<Amaranth> Assid: I ran out of ideas some time ago
<AtomicSpark> some monitors look different. :-\ i get used to one and then see another one and hate it or like it better lol.
 * AtomicSpark has learned the truth about shiny screens
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot3.1204526969.png
<Assid> okay thats a image
<Assid> see the w of "which" , L of lucida  and f of filtering?
<AtomicSpark> yeah the pixels look off
<AtomicSpark> my L is one pixel wide
 * AtomicSpark notices how blurry his w's are
<Assid> see what i mean
<AtomicSpark> no my w's are blurry because it has smoothing on lol.
<Assid> i got smoothening on too
<Assid> smoothng
<Assid> bah
<hwilde> that pic is fine for me
<Assid> you dont see the L a little of?
<hwilde> not at all
<Assid> as in the sub pixel hinting
<hwilde> as in it's perfectly rendered
<AtomicSpark> his L is too fat!
<AtomicSpark> don't lie!
<hwilde> some ppl like em fatties
<AtomicSpark> like your mom
<Assid> you dont see the thin vertical for the L
<AtomicSpark> i can't tell if i like subpixel smoothing or not
<hwilde> no it looks perfect to me.
 * Assid keeps a shotgun ready
<Assid> okay so you want to explain to me why my fonts have become huge all of a sudden at the same time this happened
<AtomicSpark> lol
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot4.1204527337.png
<Assid> see the freenode written there
<Assid> see how FAT it is
<Assid> it all started at 1 go
<AtomicSpark> yes
<AtomicSpark> click details on the fonts page. what is it set at?
<Assid> all
<Assid> lol
<AtomicSpark> full?
<Assid> supposed to be for  subpixel smoothing.. but it thinks all
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> had it in full
<Assid> tried medium
<Assid> no difference
<AtomicSpark> none and slight make it big. donno why.
<Amaranth> hinting does different things with different fonts at different DPIs
<Assid> ohhhh.. check this out
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-Appearance_Preferences.1204527512.png
<Amaranth> that's supposed to happen
<Assid> all ?!?
<AtomicSpark> HAHA
<Amaranth> that's what happens when you tweak settings to a mode that none of those 4 things represents
<Assid> its a radio button
<Amaranth> you clicked on details and changed stuff
<Amaranth> your settings don't match any of those 4 options anymore
<AtomicSpark> Amaranth is correct. i just checked.
<Assid> according to this.. neither hinting option will work
<Assid> lol
<Assid> none/slight/medium/full
<Assid> all give me that
<AtomicSpark> should be subpixel > full > RGB
<DanaG> Hmm, pidgin deals very badly with suspend and resume.
<Assid> right
<AtomicSpark> > = +
<Amaranth> ah, maybe it shouldn't be RGB
<AtomicSpark> my suspend doesnt work
<AtomicSpark> :(
<Amaranth> some LCDs work differently
<AtomicSpark> yes. RGB.
<DanaG> Boom, sudden burst of 20 or so lines of conversation.
<AtomicSpark> yes. foreign LCDs
<AtomicSpark> lawl @ BGR.
<Assid> viewsonic VA2226W
<Assid> im telling yoiu it started acting up after some update
<DanaG> Viewsonic does EDID badly, I seem to remember hearing.
<AtomicSpark> yes
<AtomicSpark> why not look up your res online? i think your res is off.
<DanaG> or the DPI settings.
<AtomicSpark> yes.
 * AtomicSpark checks mine.
<DanaG> aptitude changelog fontconfig
<Amaranth> website says viewsonic VA2226W is 1680x1050
<Assid> it is
<Assid> thats native
<Assid> works fine on windows
<Amaranth> well, i don't think we got a new nvidia driver
<Amaranth> so i'm at a loss
<Assid> we did
<Assid> Version: 169.12+2.6.24.10-11.29
<hwilde> i've got a viewsonic  vg 2230 and the res is 1680x1050 widescreen
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<AtomicSpark> i don't know. lol.
<AtomicSpark> i'm just throwing things out there. :)
 * Amaranth eats some gardetto's and ponders
<Amaranth> oh, we did get the 169.12
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> try the old one?
<Amaranth> RAOF: whoa, what's this linux-nouveau-modules stuff?
<RAOF> Amaranth: What?  Where?
<Amaranth> RAOF: i assume from your PPA
<oxigen> can i set apt repository from some menu or only from /etc/apt/sources...?
<RAOF> Amaranth: I desperately hope you're referring to my nouveau PPA :)
<DanaG> Woah, 2 load cycles in 1 second.
<Assid> okay see this:http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_10.1204528109.png
<Amaranth> oxigen: System->Administration->Software Sources
<Amaranth> i can't click on that
<Assid> see how the text inside there looks decent?
<Assid> Amaranth: click on?
<Amaranth> that link
<AtomicSpark> why not?
<oxigen> Amaranth: any idea why i dont have Software Sources there?
<Amaranth> he typed it funny, xchat won't recognize it
<Assid> no space between : and http
<Assid> rofl
<Assid> okay dont click
<AtomicSpark> what is that thing on the bottom? how do you have a "dock"? D:
<RAOF> oxigen: Because you don't have software-sources-gtk installed?
<Amaranth> oxigen: you're not using Ubuntu but rather Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<AtomicSpark> how do i get my linux widgets on my desktop?!
<oxigen> Amaranth: ubuntu
<oxigen> hmm, software-sources-gtk...
<Assid> okay what about the "bold" fonts
<Amaranth> oxigen: then what RAOF said, you apparently uninstalled it
<Assid> why'd they come
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, from my PPA that's OK.  You need the nouveau drm kernel modules, and linux-nouveau-modules seemed the easiest way to do that.  At some point I'll convert that to some modules-assistant fun to help the guy who wants nouveau in Debian experimental.
<AtomicSpark> Assid: your min/max/close buttons on the background window look funny
<AtomicSpark> :P
<Assid> semi transparent.. more windows behind
<AtomicSpark> ah.
<Amaranth> you're using compiz?
<Assid> yep
<AtomicSpark> yes.
<Amaranth> ok, this is getting really annoying, pulseaudio hates me
<Amaranth> Assid: but no shadows
<Amaranth> every time my CPU does any sudden increase in work (even jumping from 3% to 15% my audio stutters)
<RAOF> Amaranth: In what way?  Alsa (or, particularly, l-u-m) was hating me for a while.
<Assid> and thats bad?
<Amaranth> every time someone says my name in xchat-gnome and it beeps my audio stutters
 * AtomicSpark wants to know about the desktop widgets
<Amaranth> what desktop widgets?
<RAOF> That's really obnoxious.  You're in the pulse-rt group and all that fun, I presume?
<Amaranth> pulseaudio is running as root
<Amaranth> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<AtomicSpark> on that picture. the things on the bottom.
<Amaranth> i modified the initscript to start it
<Amaranth> AtomicSpark: that's just a dock
<DanaG> Why?  If you run it as root, you can't control it with the padevchooser, I think.
<AtomicSpark> well :P
<Assid> okay here
<Amaranth> RAOF: so does that mean your nouveau is gallium enabled now?
<Assid> a screenshot with windows and linux fonts on google website
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1_4.1204528474.png
<Assid> see "Maps" for example
<RAOF> Amaranth: No.  Although it's getting tempting.
<Assid> for some reason linux firefox decides "web"  should be bold
<Assid> and when i say bold. i mean BOLD!!!
<DanaG> Stupid load_cycle_count increase.
<Assid> aieee.. he left
<Assid> err do you guys have volume keys on your keyboard
<Assid> do you get OSD showing audio volume there?or a proper OSDwith a speaker and everythiung?
<DanaG> Oh, and my hard drive doesn't EVER spin down.
<AtomicSpark> you know firefox win and firefox linux use differnt fonts right?
<Assid> AtomicSpark: yeah. im just saying my fonts arent clear on linux since the past week or so
<Assid> you saw the previous one with freenode on the left (kvirc)?
<AtomicSpark> yeah.
<Assid> 1/2 of my fonts are super bold
<Assid> like they are on drugs or something
<AtomicSpark> lawl.
<AtomicSpark> i dont know what to tell you.
<Assid> i cant even make a bug report for  this
<ysth1> Assid: my volume keys stopped working recently
<Assid> hrmm
<ysth1> ditto mute
<ysth1> recently = 1-2 weeks ago, maybe
<Assid> i have to run keytouch everytime i reboot now
<Assid> but check this out
<ysth1> hmm, I didn't even have keytouch installed, whatever it is
<Assid> needed it for my keyboard
<oxigen> RAOF, Amaranth: thanks. software-properties-gtk was missing
<oxigen> dunno how
<Amaranth> well, i'm stupid
<Amaranth> my server/build machine is currently getting its internet connection from my laptop via wireless
<Amaranth> so my laptop is setup to do "internet connection sharing" and run as a sort of server
<Amaranth> so what happens when i restart the laptop?
<Amaranth> I lose all connections to the server and it's running headless
<Assid> http://www.imageshack.us/?pickup=80112304954541
<Assid> okay check that
<Assid> i think its gone loco
<Assid> its supposed to show me a nice OSD.. with a speaker.. and the waves
<Assid> instead i get that bar
<Amaranth> that is not even gnome-settings-daemon
<Amaranth> something else took over control of those keys
<DanaG> File upload seems to be abandoned by sender
<Assid> Amaranth: ?
<Amaranth> gnome-settings-daemon doesn't show a percentage like that
<Amaranth> that is a completely different program drawing that window
<Amaranth> you are running something that has taken over handling volume keys
<Amaranth> if i had to guess i'd say it's that goofy dock
<Assid> awn ?
<Assid> nah
 * Amaranth crosses fingers and hopes his server comes up
<Assid> used to work with it
<Amaranth> phew it came up alright
<Assid> is there a way to "simulate" those buttons?
<Amaranth> Assid: dunno what to tell you but there is no bug there
<Assid> wait
<DanaG> "File upload seems to be abandoned by sender"
<Amaranth> something you installed has simply taken over control
<Assid> DanaG:  yea.. weird. hold on
<DanaG> No picture.
<Assid> http://www.imageshack.us/?pickup=80112305088647
<AtomicSpark> could you imagine being blind? :-\ (sortof on-topic)
<Assid> its a xvid video
<Amaranth> and the server can still get out to the internet, yay
<Amaranth> that was scary, gotta remember to shut that thing down before the laptop
<Assid> see what i mean
<DanaG> hmm, swapper, exim4, pdflush keep waking the drive.
<DanaG>  File upload seems to be abandoned by sender
<DanaG>                                                       
<RAOF> Amaranth: You need the kernel drm modules to run nouveau at all (that being one of the big points with kernel modesetting and all)
<Assid> DanaG: weird!
<Assid> okay quick question
<Assid> isnt this supposed to be mapped to amixer - volume increase?
<AtomicSpark> okay! i can't take any more of assid. lols jk. night all.
<Amaranth> I too can no longer do this
<Amaranth> I need to get some work done today
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> still havent got my fonts fixed:(
<Assid> cowards!!!
<hwilde> what started all of this
<Assid> fonts not working ? who knows
<hwilde> but they were working ?
<hwilde> or they never worked
<Assid> used to yes
<hwilde> ok then what changed
<Assid> by working i mean "getting messed up now"
<hwilde> what action immediately preceeded the fonts stopping working
<Assid> updates
<Assid> same time gdm ended with larger fonts
<hwilde> do you know which updates specifically?
<Assid> nope..
<hwilde> people here will go a long way to help you troubleshoot, but you have to have some basic building blocks...
<Assid> its around the same time gdm got the big fonts
<Assid> which apparently people notice
<Assid> DanaG: http://assid.com/volume.avi
<Assid> the  bar intead of OSD
<DanaG> That's not gnome-settings-daemon, for sure.
<hwilde> sounds like a profile setting...
<hwilde> can you make a new user and see if you have the same issues
<Assid> other user doesnt have this problem
<Assid> the osd issue i.e.
<Assid> fonts yes
<hwilde> ok well that pretty much tells you where to look for osd
<hwilde> its in your profile settings
<hwilde> probably .osd or something
<Assid> so this happens often?
<Assid> profile corruption?
<hwilde> it's not corrupt
<hwilde> it's... modified by the user in a way that the user does not prefer
<hwilde> you know this is beta right... ?
<Assid> i didnt do it :(
<Assid> yeah i know
<Assid> my main issue is the fonts really
<Assid> im not going blind for no software
<hwilde> well you see in the topic where is says "update without checking what is to be updated"
<hwilde> that is so you can undo stuff when it breaks
<hwilde> I don't know which update broke your fonts but if you can figure it out just roll it back to the previous version and you'll be fine
<Assid> err ive had tons of updates.. nvidia-glx-new .. xorg.. fontconfig..
<Assid> already reported another bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197875 in ubuntu "[hardy]desktop incons sometimes do not load. If I CTRL ALT BKSPC it shows again" [Undecided,New]
<Assid> one more thing
<Assid> is it common for the fonts to "dance" as you highlight them?
<Assid> like pixel shifting?
<hwilde> in beta software sure there are tons of unexpected behaviors
<hwilde> that's part of the fun
<Assid> hehe yeah i know
<hwilde> if it all just worked we wouldnt need beta testing
<hwilde> maybe you would be more happy sticking with the stable system
<hwilde> you can dual-boot feisty you know
<Assid> decided i might as well do some testing if i expect it to work on my machine "stable"
<Amaranth> stable means "doesn't change"
<Amaranth> not "bug free"
<hwilde> I mean if you are going to run hardy and get all the updates you shouldn't use that for your main system
<hwilde> you should keep another partition that acutally works so when hardy breaks you don't spend hours on here asking why
<hwilde> that's what I mean by 'stable'
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> oh your gonne love this
<Assid> keep your eyes on the same line as the text being hilighted
<Assid> http://www.assid.com/pixelshift.avi
<Assid> see the text dancing?
<hwilde> riiight
<hwilde> I am gonna click on your video
<hwilde> what do u think I am stupid
<Assid> ?
<hwilde> I like my system stable thanks
<Assid> wtf will a video do?
<Assid> apparently it has something to do how hilighted "space" is handled
<hwilde> there is zero chance of me executing that video from your website
<Assid> you want me to upload it to launchpad?
<Assid> you do realize your on linux
<hwilde> your lack of paranoia leads me to believe you probably have viruses
<Assid> viruses?linux ? you sniffing gas?!
<hwilde> i'm not sniffing gas, but i'm also not clicking some executable from some random irc guy who's system is broken
<Gnine> gnome settings deamon is acting up
<hwilde> good luck with your font issue... just make a bug post they will fix it
<Assid> roflmao!!
<Gnine> @lart hwilde because of virus
<DanaG> Dang, 80013 load cycles in 1220 hours.
<Assid> DanaG: ?
<DanaG> SMART data on hard drive.
<Assid> anyone wanna confirm that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197903
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197903 in ubuntu "fonts pixel shifting on hilight" [Undecided,New]
<Assid> DanaG: load cycles?
<DanaG> Wow, 4 load cycles in less than a minute.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104535 in ubuntu "Default HD power management settings will kill drive (dup-of: 59695)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in laptop-mode-tools "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress]
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<NoWhereMan> I'm trying to rebuild an image to test an upstream patch
<Assid> for no apparent reason i get loads
<NoWhereMan> as I have already built the kernel once with debian/rules binary-generic
<DanaG> 5 in under a minute.  What keeps waking my hard drive?
<Assid> goes to 25% (quad core.. so 1 cpu)
<NoWhereMan> can I rebuild incrementally from where I left?
<Assid> DanaG:  tick tock ?
<Assid> okay im outta here.. bbl
<DanaG> Wow, in 5 or 10 seconds, I got 3.
<DanaG> Oddly, I can call it once and get one value, and then immediately call it again and get another increase.
<_ruben> NoWhereMan: there's ccache .. c compiler that caches stuff that hasnt changed between compile runs .. never used it myself tho
<NoWhereMan> _ruben, doesn't make rebuild files that changed on his own? it's just that if re-run debian/rules it starts packaging without rebuilding :/
<DanaG> Those load cycles are increasing ridiculously much.
<_ruben> NoWhereMan: then whats the problem?
<NoWhereMan> _ruben, the problem is that I would expect it to first rebuild the files that I have patched
<_ruben> NoWhereMan: perhaps the patching is flawed? like just adding new files without altering others so they dont get referenced?
<NoWhereMan> _ruben, I don't think so, I'm manually patching file1.c file2.c; no new file is added
<_ruben> NoWhereMan: strange .. unless you're editing in a flakey way (not updating timestamps), i wouldnt a reason for it not to be rebuilt
<NoWhereMan> _ruben, I'm using this line:
<NoWhereMan>  AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<NoWhereMan> but I've tried removing the env vars to see what happened
<NoWhereMan> it started packaging anyway
<NoWhereMan> maybe I could try touching the file :/
<_ruben> weird .. tho must admit that i dont have very much experience building deb packages
<_ruben> yet
<_ruben> yt
<RAOF> NoWhereMan: debian/rules is a make file, and you're calling the binary-generic target.  It's probable that binary-generic doesn't depend on any of the files you've touched.
<NoWhereMan> oh!
<RAOF> In fact, that it's not dependent on _any_ of the kernel files, just a "I've built everything" stamp.
<NoWhereMan> which is.....? :D
<NoWhereMan> I mean
<NoWhereMan> which is the timestamp?
<NoWhereMan> where does it read it from?
<RAOF> You could remove the stamp file, but I'm not sure what that file is; you'd need to read the makefile.
<DanaG> Wow, 65.6 load cycles per hour.
<hwilde> DanaG, how are you seeing this data
<DanaG> sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Cyc
<Gnine> load avg. here is going off the roof
<NoWhereMan> arrrrgh find /media/hda2/store/linux-source/linux-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic -name "*.ko" | xargs rm -f
<NoWhereMan> lol
<NoWhereMan> well it almost worked
<hwilde> !find smartctl gutsy
<ubotu> File smartctl found in munin-node, smartmontools
<DanaG> oddly enough, nether 254 nor 255 disables the cycling.
<hwilde> mine says Power_Cycle_Count 87
<hwilde> is that a lot
<NoWhereMan> RAOF, ok, found, I had to comment a line though, because it first rm -f all the "*.ko"s; thank you
<NoWhereMan> ouch, too soon, it says dir not clean -.-
<NoWhereMan> oh well looks I'll have to rebuld from the ground up again
<oxigen> dang, this distro is really cool! it looks i will finally have 64 bit distro without pain :) thanks guys!
<maxxer> anyone using f-spot here?
<oxigen> is there some menu way to disable compiz or is metacity only option?
<Assid> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       426
<DanaG> Hmm, I can hear it click once per 5 seconds.
<Assid> DanaG:  drive giving way
<oxigen> Assid: is this seagate?
<Assid> oxigen: western digital
<panosru> Hello! :D Does Mouse over preview of MP3 work for you in Hardy? thanks in advance!
<Assid> why is it bad?
<Nubae> I've downloaded the vmware-package and the server and workstation from vmware site
<DanaG> Nope, my drive is a relatively new (got it just before Thanksgiving) Hitachi 7K200-200.
<Nubae> not how do I use make-vmpkg to debianise?
<Assid> DanaG:  is 426 bad ?
<Assid> is that per hour ?
<DanaG> Just 426. or some number of zeroes after it?
<Assid> thats it ..e xactly as a pasted it
<DanaG> That's amazingly low for load cycle count, actually.
<Assid> hrmm sweet
<Assid> i just installed smartctl btw
<Assid> err smartmontools
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d498fc268
<DanaG> Wow, the ticking is pretty durn regular.  Idle for 5 seconds, unloads heads; 5 seconds later, reloads heads.
<hwilde> sounds like it is overflowing the buffer repeatedly
<hwilde> then it stops and waits then it overflows again
<Assid> DanaG: nothing wrong with that one right
<Assid> the other one is pretty bad actually
<Assid> it doesnt show load cycle count
<DanaG> Even if I set my hard drive to spin down after 5 seconds, it does not.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Nubae> how do I use make-vmpkg to debianise?ç
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone in here use a Sun keyboard (UNIX layout) with ubuntu (or Linux in general)
<mohbana> how do i get a list of all packages INSTALLED that contain the word 'font'
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search font\~i
<kalatian> mohbana: use synaptic to search for the word font, and sort them by installed status
<hwilde> Amaranth, lol this is like parallel universe
<Amaranth> hwilde: haha
<hwilde> X is not crashing it's fine
<hwilde> it's metacity as far as I can narrow it down
<hwilde> and I don't think it's the driver because I can play full screen games for hours with no problems
<hwilde> it's very fast
<Amaranth> are you sure you are using metacity?
<Amaranth> compiz is the default
<Amaranth> and as i said, only a driver can lock X or the system
<Amaranth> compiz uses the driver in a way most driver developers never really tested heavily before
<hwilde> well there are only a couple things
<hwilde> if I drag a window and move my mouse around real fast, I can see the cpu spike, then the system locks up
<hwilde> and if a pdf jumps to full screen it locks up pretty hard
<Amaranth> it is your driver
<hwilde> it's like a race between the video card and the cpu and htey crush each other
<hwilde> you say that, but I can do much more intensive things with the driver with no problem
<hwilde> that makes me believe it is the coding in the window manager
<mohbana> apt-cache search font ... then?
<hwilde> also, using the Same driver, in icewm I have no issues
<Amaranth> and i'm telling you i know something about how this system works, the WM cannot crash the system
<hwilde> ok how do you explain it doesn't crash in icewm
<hwilde> it is using the same driver.
<hwilde> the only difference is the window manager
<Amaranth> you are obviously using compiz
<Amaranth> not metacity
<hwilde> hmm
<hwilde> if you say so that's fine
<Amaranth> compiz is an OpenGL compositing window manager
<hwilde> somebody once told me metacity --replace
<Amaranth> do you have shadows? do you get cool animations when you minimize stuff?
<hwilde> no I turned all of that off
<Amaranth> regular WMs are just...WMs
<hwilde> but if my driver works fine with other wms and with fullscreen graphics then the driver is fine and the problem is in the wm
<Amaranth> the only thing metacity could do to you is stop letting you move windows
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> whatever, nothing to fix it will ever happen in the WM
<h3sp4wn> hwilde: agreed - no one cares about doing things right (except the people working on e17)
<Amaranth> you're all out to get me
<Amaranth> it's a conspiracy, i tell you
<hwilde> but I am still convinced the issue is specific to the wm
<hwilde> I think the driver is fine
<hwilde> maybe there is no update for compiz to help and I need the nouveau driver to accommodate the bugs in the wm
<Amaranth> hwilde: Listen to me. As far as the X server cares the WM is just another client
<hwilde> but don't tell me it's the driver's fault if other wms work fine and full screen 3d graphics works fine
<Amaranth> An X client cannot crash your system unless it hits a bug in the X server or the driver
<hwilde> I think it overloads the buffers
<Amaranth> Which means your bug is either in the X server itself or the driver
<Amaranth> The driver is much more likely to be the location
<hwilde> no I think the wm cues up a billion operations and eventually the video card and the cpu would crunch them
<Amaranth> moving a window around rapidly is always CPU intensive, unless you're using a compositor
<hwilde> but I can do much more intensive video graphics operations than dragging a window around
<Amaranth> which, incidentally, is the main reason compositors exist
<hwilde> this tells me the driver and the graphics card are fine and the issue is specific to that wm
<hwilde> admit you are biased and defending compiz
<Amaranth> And I'm telling you you are a moron
<Amaranth> Matter settled.
<hwilde> why do you have to be like that
<Amaranth> If you were using compiz it is possible for compiz to make the system appear to be locked up. But you say you are using metacity
<RAOF> Because he has a good working knowledge of the full stack; compiz, metacity, X and the drivers.
<Amaranth> So the WM cannot be the thing that crashes the system
<hwilde> well it might be compiz, whatever the default is
<Amaranth> You said you had no effects
<hwilde> right I turned them all off
<kalatian> did you disable compiz entirely, or just turn off the effects?
<Amaranth> Although, again, locks of times when compiz gets "stuck" and I look at where in the code it got stuck it happens inside libGL which is the nvidia driver.
<mohbana> kalatian, apt-cache search font ... then?
<hwilde> if I just run startx it doesn't crash
<hwilde> if I then run metacity --replace  it will crash
<hwilde> with the default install, it crashes
<hwilde> with icewm it does not crash
<Amaranth> hwilde: How about kwin 4 with compositing enabled? Does that crash?
<hwilde> with the default install, starting a full screen game, it does not crash
<Amaranth> You may have accidentally enabled compositing in metacity too
<kalatian> mohbana: I'd suggest you use the other suggestion if you want a command: aptitude search font\~i
<hwilde> I dunno how do I get kwin
<hwilde> is that kde4 ?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install kwin-kde4
<hwilde> kde is fine.  which doesn't make any sense because it's supposed to be heavier
<hwilde> yeah I tried that it's fine
<Amaranth> you'll need systemsettings-kde4 too
<Amaranth> did you go into systemsettings and turn on compositing?
<hwilde> nope never heard of it
<Amaranth> RAOF: http://www.fooishbar.org/blog/tech/x/brokenCards-2007-10-08-18-44.html
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> daniels flooded the planet, must have updated his blog software
<Amaranth> that came back out
<oxigen> i like compiz, but i have problems with blender & compiz, it looks they fight for full screen..
<hwilde> the other thing that locks it up is if a pdf opens up full screen
<hwilde> i'm like phobic clicking on weblinks now afraid it will crash
<Amaranth> oxigen: This is one of the things I'm hoping to figure out soon :)
<oxigen> yea! cool! :)
<hwilde> I caught myself at work on a completely different (stable) system hesitating to maximize a window lol
<RAOF> Amaranth: Heh.
<robn> Hi all, has anyone had any success getting an RTL8187 wireless chip to work out of the box on Hardy yet? Supposedly the new kernel (any post 2.6.23) work with the native driver.
<hwilde> http://www.bloganything.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/bill-promote-ubuntu.jpg
<oxigen> but i really wonder why default FF plugin for java still doesnt work!? (IcedTea)
<oxigen> isnt java free now?
<oxigen> or something... :)
<oxigen> what to use blackdown?
<oxigen> it used to work..
<oxigen> hmm
<h3sp4wn> Use a 32 bit firefox
<oxigen> but flash is ok now!
<h3sp4wn> and 32 bit java and flash I know that works 100%
<hwilde> robn, realtek has linux drivers on their website... http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8187L
<h3sp4wn> nspluginwrapper is a hack
<oxigen> hmm, 32bit java ,huh!
<kalatian> icedtea works fine for me -- but you have to do something special, add a different repo or something
<oxigen> is there some cool howto around!? :)
<robn> hwilde: thanks, i know, but these are supposedly now built into the latest kernel and was wondering if anyone had any success. i've been using ndiswrapper but would prefer to use native
<kalatian> ...so not out of the box, sadly
<kalatian> (at least not on gutsy)
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: sun only supports webstart and the plugin atm on 32 bit
<mohbana> yeh they need to fix the icedtea plugin
<h3sp4wn> (even on Solaris - if it was ready it would be in Opensolaris already)
<oxigen> i have no idea now what is 32 now here for flash player on this 64bit thing..
<h3sp4wn> the flashplayer
<h3sp4wn> unless adobe actually did release a native one - I doubt that
<oxigen> i would like to install that way java plugin too! :)
<h3sp4wn> You cannot - nspluginwrapper doesn't support ns7 plygins
<oxigen> hmm
<h3sp4wn> maybe you can find a version of java that has a ns4 plugin somwhere
<robn> hwilde: have you used the drivers off the realtek site yourself?
<oxigen> what then to install 32bit FF?
<h3sp4wn> sudo tar xf firefox-whatever.tar.gz /opt
<hwilde> robn, no I don't have that card
<n0yd> Anyone having issues with 404 errors on some of the repos at the moment?
<yusuo> ijust updated to 8.04 and one of my packages crashed along the way, now its prompting me to update the package but i cant, i want to remove the package so i stop getting these warning
<yusuo> ijust updated to 8.04 and one of my packages crashed along the way, now its prompting me to update the package but i cant, i want to remove the package so i stop getting these warning
<rsk> !spam yusuo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam yusuo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n0yd> dude, no reason to ask more than once
<rsk> what package
<yusuo> sorry i accidently paste twice sorry guys
<yusuo> can anyone help me though
<Milos_SD> what package?
<yusuo> deskbar-applet
<yusuo> always says corrupt when i try and download
<Milos_SD> :S I did the update of that package today, and had no problems :S
<yusuo> hang on ill try again
<yusuo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/deskbar-applet_2.21.92-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<yusuo> thats what i get when i try and update
<yusuo> what do u suggest i do, download the package manually and install
<yusuo> hi how would i go about install a program from a tar.gz file
<yusuo> plz can someone just talk me through this i keep on getting errors when i run ./configure
<hit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369285
<hit> happening again (?)
<hit> found a solution tho..
<yusuo> everytime i try and download a tar.bz2 file and get round to compiling it gives me an error while im doing ./configure any ideas anyone
<h3sp4wn> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Hobbsee> yusuo: so, fix the compiling error.
<slytherin> Is anyone using ftp via nautilus here?
<napsy_> hm why doesn't nautilus create thumbs of video files?
<Pici> It doesnt do it by default if the files are on remote hosts.
<napsy_> files are local
<slytherin> napsy_: What types of files are they?
<slytherin> napsy_: I mean which codec specifically?
<napsy_> hm avi
<napsy_>  RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 512 x 384, 25.00 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<slytherin> napsy_: I am surprised. I have faced problem only for wmv
<slytherin> napsy_: What player are you using to play them?
<napsy_> mplayer
<h3sp4wn> what implies wmv about that ?@
<h3sp4wn> avi = container - codec = xvid
<slytherin> napsy_: Oh then the problem might be that you haven't installed necessary gstreamer plugins and hence totem-video-thumbnailer is not working.
<napsy_> hm
<slytherin> h3sp4wn: Who said those were WMV files?
<h3sp4wn> implied to me by you
<h3sp4wn> (and the fact that I have the same issue only with wmv)
<h3sp4wn> napsy_: You can just pay for the legal codecs if you want from fluendo
<h3sp4wn> (and indirectly support them doing gstreamer development)
<napsy_> ?
<h3sp4wn> https://shop.fluendo.com/product_info.php?products_id=42&osCsid=r57idgt4d6om90qn5c31qu57h0
<napsy_> yes i know but why would I do that
<valberg> hey
<h3sp4wn> napsy_: Why not ?
<valberg> i'm getting a wierd error when running update-manager,
<valberg> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3.1-1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<h3sp4wn> 28 EUR is nothing - and if you watch alot of videos then the quality difference would certainly be worth it
<napsy_> h3sp4wn: well firts i have no spare money and second, codecs work for me
<h3sp4wn> (if the free mp3 codec is anything to go by)
<napsy_> yea and 28 eu is a lot for me
<slytherin> valberg: I have faced same problem. Check if there exists a bug for that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> seems like some mirrors are out of date
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: which one?
<Nubae> hmmm...  just did a apt-get upgrade and my dhcp server broke completley... says I should check syslog, but greping for dhcp gives me nothing
<slytherin> Nubae: which server is it?
<Nubae> dhcp3-server
<Nubae> hardy was working great till the last update, and I've been upgrading every 3 or 4 days
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, some of them, have heard that people couldnt get the latest updates
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, as that ooo-hyphenation error should be fixed a few days ago
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I am using the main mirror and that error is not fixed even there.
<slytherin> Nubae: Can you explain what is 'broke completely'?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, afaik, the main mirror will pick the nearest mirror it can find
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: No that is not the case.
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: All the mirror sync with main mirror at different intervals.
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Do you have any link to changelog or upload which says that issue is fixed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, i got that bug fixed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, there should be a bug report on launchpad
<slytherin> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Will check. Because I faced the problem even today
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, bug 192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> slytherin, there are fixes, no official fix yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sorry i was wrong
<Nubae> slytherin, dhcpd3-server will not startup
<Nubae> and tells me to look at diagnostics in syslog
<Nubae> which shows nothing
<slytherin> Nubae: what grep command did you use?
<Nubae> grep dhcp
<slytherin> Nubae: how about grep -i dhcp
<Nubae> will try that later, I restarted in gutsy for now as this is a production server
<Nubae> and I run ltsp so dhcp is essential
<Nubae> what is the -i flag for?
<slytherin> Nubae: ignore case
<pwuertz> hi, my gnome-terminal fonts are looking weird since I upgraded to hardy...
<pwuertz> apparently it uses some different type of anti-aliasing
<pwuertz> in contrast to all other applications
<slytherin> pwuertz: try changing it from System->Preferences->Appearance
<pwuertz> slytherin: it does not have any effect :/
<pwuertz> even when I change the font settings in gnome-edit directly
<slytherin> pwuertz: Did you restart gnome-terminal after changing the preference?
<pwuertz> slytherin: I did
<pwuertz> ok... I see whats happening here... my fonts should be rendered using sub-pixel-hinting
<slytherin> pwuertz: then something wrong with your system. By the way, can you post a screenshot somewhere of this weirdness
<pwuertz> but for some reason, gnome-terminal is the only application using another hinting technique
<pwuertz> slytherin: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fonthintingpo7.png
<pwuertz> ok... sorry.. should have checked bugs@ubuntu
<IdleOne> need some serious help. with alpha5 I can only view google.com and no other sites. what could be causing this?
<soc> hi
<soc>  some time ago there was a blueprint about integarting/upgrading to grub2 ...
<soc> i think it was for feisty ... did anything happen in the mean time or was it just a lack of time/problems/etc?
<soc> there is a grub2 package in the repos ... but i don't know how integrated it is ...
<soc> will it be recognized on kernel updates when writing the automagic kernel lists?
<h3sp4wn> no
<h3sp4wn> not automatically anyway
<h3sp4wn> It uses grub.conf instead of menu.lst
<h3sp4wn> and probably if it does have something to do that auto you would have to manually edit kernel-img.conf
<soc> mhhh
<soc> damn ...i wanted to try out grub-invaders :-(
<soc> ^^
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn any idea what could cause me not bieng able to view any sites besides google.com?
<h3sp4wn> Try it out then just
<h3sp4wn> don't complain if you break stuff
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: `Whatever that thing that the christian thing uses
<h3sp4wn> Dunno how that would get installed though
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn what???!
<h3sp4wn> more likely to be an isp issue
<h3sp4wn> Its some filtering thing
<IdleOne> on the live cd?
<h3sp4wn> Wouldn't be on there
<h3sp4wn> (given you are using just the normal version)
<h3sp4wn> anyway can you connect to freenode from the live cd
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn yes reg ubuntu
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn nope I cant
<IdleOne> only google.com nothing else. cant apt-get update or anything
<h3sp4wn> post some useful - traceroutes / pings / nmap's (dunno if nmap is on the cd)
<h3sp4wn> maybe someone can help you
<IdleOne> I have been Ubuntu-less for a month now
<h3sp4wn> probably it won't be me as I am leaving in 2/3 mins
<IdleOne> h3sp4wn if it is an isp issue then you know as well as I do I am SOL
<h3sp4wn> IdleOne: Well it depends - I have worked for a few in the past
<IdleOne> verizon will not help me with Linux issue
<IdleOne> they hardly know about windows
<h3sp4wn> That doesn't surprise me
<h3sp4wn> I guess you don't have choice
<slytherin> soc: grub2 works fine if yours is not adual boot machine.
<slytherin> soc: By the way grub-invaders should work with grub also. grub2 is not necessary
<soc> ah ok
<soc> which problems can i expect with a dual boot system?
<soc> does it just not work?
<slytherin> soc: as of now the update script does not detect other operating systems.
<slytherin> soc: When you install grub2 it will actually add an entry to existing menu.lst to chainload grub2. grub2 will overwrite grub only when you do grub-install AFAIK.
<soc> ah ok
<slytherin> soc: And if you install desktop-base package you get a nice shiny sky blue Debian wallpaper as background in grub2
<soc> ah ok
<soc> that might be the most interesting feature ...
<soc> :-P
<slytherin> soc: One more interesting is that grub2 can create rescue CD images (apart from floppy). Haven't actually tried using it.
<soc> ah ok
<soc> looks like grub2 can't read ntfs, does that mean it is unable to boot win at the moment?
<slytherin> soc: Where does it say it can't read NTFS?
<slytherin> soc: I can see an ntfs module in list of files
<soc> http://grub.enbug.org/CurrentStatus -> supported filesystems
<slytherin> soc: That page was last edited in 2006
<Roooty> Hi, will the ipod classics be fully supported in Hardy Heron?
<soc> slyah ok
<Stonekeeper> hi all. Does anyone know the status of integrating openvz into Ubuntu 8.04? Was it ported in time for the feature freeze?
<h3sp4wn> when did parallels buy virtosso ?
<hit> terminal aliases won't save?
<Roooty> Hi, will the ipod classics be fully supported in Hardy Heron?
<Zambezi> Thanks for giving us two minutes too answeer. :-P
<h3sp4wn> How could ipods be fully supported without a port of itunes
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: Amarok works fine.
<h3sp4wn> the itunes store is part of the featureset
<h3sp4wn> and dealing with breaking the encryption all the time is hassle
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: You meant so. Of course not, but I think he meant adding mp3 mostly.
<h3sp4wn> Ah ok - I guess he could use rockbox
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: I'm not satisfied with the firmware in iPod so I'm going to give Linux ipod a chance.
<h3sp4wn> I need to revive one (I got it for free) but the screen was smashed within 2 days
<h3sp4wn> and I broke the clip that holds the screen in
<Arwen> argh damn it, upgrades b0rk3d compiz. I really wished the repositories kept at least 1 version previous to allow for rollbacks...
<nDuff> Is it a bug that firefox-3.0-dev doesn't include xpidl?
<nDuff> ...hmm; actually, firefox-3.0-dev presently doesn't include anything but docs.
<dandel> !bug 109659
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109659 in pulseaudio "jack sink missing in pulseaudio" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109659
<dandel> i'll go ahead and put up a request to have the package pulseaudio-module-jack be included, so i can see about testing it.
<glaucous> hi
<wastrel> my laptop takes forever to boot
<wastrel> :p
<wastrel> hi hi
<Arwen> nDuff, hehe, I round that one out the hard way
<Arwen> now I still wish the repositories kept at least 1 version previous of everything... there's no way to reverse b0rk4ge
<glaucous> could someone please point me to a page describing how to get intel wireless working in hardy?  sucks being connected by a lame wire again :)
<wastrel> what card?
<wastrel> what kernel are you running?  uname -r
<glaucous> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<nemo> oh. that's the card my mom's ubuntu hardy uses
<glaucous> 2.6.24-11-386
<wastrel> yeah i had that probllem  - seesms to be a bug in the latest upgrade.
<RyanPrior> There are some updates available today, but if I mark them for upgrade in Synaptic it asks whether I want to remove a ton of stuff, including Alacarte, Deluge, deskbar-applet, gnome-applets, a bunch of other Gnome packages, Serpentine, Miro, and others. Should I go through with that? Is it an error?
<nemo> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<nemo> wastrel: there's a bug in latest update that affects wireless? I'll have to avoid it then
<wastrel> install linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-generic
<Milos_SD> RyanPrior, do Reload from Synaptic, and check again if that error will occure :)
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: can you figure out what package is causing this?
<wastrel> fix your /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to that kernel
<wastrel> the linux-image-2.6.24-11-386 didn't seem to have ipw3945 drivers
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: it seems to be the latest Compiz packages: Compiz, Compiz-core, Compiz-gnome, Compiz-plugins
<wastrel> and i don't see why i got the -386 kernel anyway on my core2duo
<glaucous> I thought we were changing from ipw3945 to iwlwifi
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: nope, not doing that here
<Amaranth> wastrel: you got jumpy and upgraded nvidia-glx-new before the generic kernels were uploaded
<Amaranth> so it pulled in the 386 one
<RyanPrior> Yikes. I guess I'll just wait awhile then.
<wastrel> i didn't get jumpy
<wastrel> the little thingy said there were updates so i updated :]
<wastrel> actually i've been waiting a couple of days between upgrades but i guess i caught this one at a bad ttime... :]
<RyanPrior> Sounds more like the packagers got jumpy. :-)
<nemo> wastrel: ok. so updated to 2.6.24-11 would be a bad idea
<nemo> I'll warn my mom not to run any updates
<nemo> I've already asked her not to do it without running 'em by me anyway, after what happened last time
<wastrel> i just installed the 2.6.24-11-generic packages and it worked
<glaucous> why is your mom on an alpha os? (none of my business, just curious)
<Assid> anyone here run an email server? and uses qmail+vpopmail
<nemo> glaucous: serious audio bug in Gutsy. occurred halfway through Gutsy cycle, which is annoying
<nemo> glaucous: her computer was unusable. apps crashing/freezing.
<glaucous> sounds familiar :)
<glaucous> I got here in edgy and gutsy is/was by far the most buggy so far.  Really looking forward to hardy but now I'm stuck without wifi
<nemo> ... no wifi? what's your card?
<glaucous> same as your mom's
<glaucous> iwl3945ABG
<RyanPrior> So when can we upgrade to Intrepid?
<nemo> glaucous: this trend towards bugginess seems to span distros - I think it is due to acceleration of feature development without sufficient time to integrate
<nemo> glaucous: oh. well. seems to work fine for her on -8  - maybe you should revert
<glaucous_> did I get booted?
<glaucous_> nemo, if you said something after my "revert?" I didn't see it
<nemo> not sure what you mean by *your* revert. I did suggest you revert to version that seems to be working for her.
<glaucous_> I guess my "revert?" question didn't come through then
<glaucous_> sorry
<glaucous_> I can't revert.  Just upgraded from gutsy today
<glaucous_> poor timing it seems
<glaucous_> brb
<CarlFK>  /topic "Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto " = Page moved.
<CarlFK> someone should update the /topic
<Amaranth> CarlFK: No thank you, the URL it redirects to is very long
<Amaranth> and the redirect won't go anyway any time soon
<CarlFK> good point
<Assid> god these fonts look horrible
<mooboo1> i had 8000 fps in glxgears before, like 2 days ago, but today i only have 5000 fps, why?
<Assid> fonts in kopete - horrible
<nemo> Assid: you running gnome?
<Assid> yep
<Assid> heck fonts in gnome look bad too
<nemo> oh really?
<Assid> stupid buggy software
<nemo> Assid: oh. the default does suck
<nemo> I switched my fonts to bitstream long ago
<Assid> was working a few days ago
<nemo> I wonder what the Qt default is
<pwuertz> how to configure fonts in Qt4?
<pwuertz> qtconfig does not support font settings...
<Assid> have you noticed gdm to have bold fonts
<nemo> Assid: no. but then. I haven't checked out gdm in a while
<Assid> gnome/kde?
<nemo> gnome
<Assid> you havent noticed some fonts being darker since a few days
<nemo> nope.
<Assid> nvidia/ati/..?
<CarlFK> bug 192310 seems to be fixed. ( do-release-upgrade -d just finished without the workaround)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<nemo> Assid: nvidia
<Assid> nemo: strange
<Assid> mines been acting strange
<Assid> and i mean STRANGE
<Assid> my eyes hurt
<mooboo1> so i have linux and ppl say its rock solid and great for multitasking, but my music skips sometimes
<rsk> mooboo1: alpha5 ?
<mooboo1> yes
<Idleone> mooboo1, amount of ram?
<mooboo1> 4gb, thats like 4000000000000000000 bytes
<Idleone> yeah that should be just about enough :)
<mooboo1> and dual-core cpu, intel core 2 duo, 2.13 ghz
<napsy_> how do I turn on clearlooks animation?
<Idleone> is there anything in the alpha5 livecd that would cause me being unable to view any sites besides google.com?
<nemo> Idleone: your DNS is screwed up and that was the only cached entry?
<Idleone> nemo, possibly
<Idleone> how do I check?
<CarlFK> installed gutsy server, ran "do-release-upgrade -d", rebooted, apt-get update/upgrade, got error  http://dpaste.com/37757/ cp: cannot create regular file `/var/lib/apt/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg': No such file or directory
<CarlFK> what package should I report this agains?
<Idleone> nemo, if dns was messed up would that not affect windows also?
<smurfslover> good evening everyone
<Idleone> hello smurfslover
<smurfslover> i'm about to give up at hardy :(
<Idleone> why?
<smurfslover> can't get x to wrok properly
<smurfslover> i'm stuck to a 800x600 res
<smurfslover> i tried everything
<smurfslover> i got good results with ripping of a xorg.conf from a gutsy live cd
<smurfslover> but after installing nvidia driver my x is lost again
<smurfslover> so i tried ripping of a xorg.conf from gutsy after installing the nvidia driver but that didn't do the trick
<smurfslover> anyone who can help me
<CarlFK> smurfslover: how did you install nvidia?
<nemo> Idleone: well. your DNS is probably issued by a DHCP server, so. dunno. maybe, maybe not.
<smurfslover> i don't even have a decent x without nvidia driver
<smurfslover> seems like kubuntu hardy doesn't configure my gfx card
<smurfslover> not even with the live cd
<smurfslover> are the kde4 packages for gutsy the same as in hardy?
<atomicpotato> yay, compiz works again
<atomicpotato> smurfslover, they're old
<smurfslover> how old?
<atomicpotato> a couple versions
<atomicpotato> 4.0.0 gold iirc
<smurfslover> even pclinuxos has kde 4.0
<mooboo1> my mp3s lag
<frank23> smurfslover: I think there is a ppa for recent kde4 releases for gutsy
<smurfslover> hardy has 4.0.1
<smurfslover> ppa?
<frank23> smurfslover: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<smurfslover> thx
<smurfslover> i want to help testing kde4 but pclinuxos development team is to small to deliver regular kde4 packages
<smurfslover> and they are busy with an upcoming release
<smurfslover> then i'll install gutsy instead of hardy and give it a 2nd shot with the next development release
<smurfslover> yeah kubuntu even has koffice 2
<smurfslover> i've beenon kubuntu from 5.10 till 6.10
<oliver_g2> hello
<smurfslover> all the following releases gave me troubles untill gutsy
<smurfslover> hi oliver_g2
<oliver_g2> will 2.6.24 be the kernel that will ship with Hardy?
<smurfslover> probably
<oliver_g2> probably?
<oliver_g2> mainly I want to know whether 2.6.25 will be considered, as that would probably break my WLAN which uses ndiswrapper :-/
<rsk> yea hehe.
<rsk> you read kerneltrap i presume?
<rsk> or lkml
<oliver_g2> rsk: yes
<smurfslover> even if they do it's always possible to install another kernel
<rsk> hopefully broadcom etc can do what intel and amd does before that.
<afflux> oliver_g2: 2.6.24 will be the only one shipped with hardy
<oliver_g2> afflux: that sounds good :-D
<Pici> Its way too late to switch to a different kernel
<afflux> definetly
<oliver_g2> pff... they added gvfs and murrine that late as well...
<afflux> murrine came with the artwork deadline
<smurfslover> this one doesn't do a nice job on configuring my fx5200
<Pici> murrine isn't isnt as big of a change as a new kernel is
<afflux> gvfs wasn't that late, way before featurefreeze
<oliver_g2> well, it was late enough to make me wonder if a big change like a new kernel would be possible as well
<afflux> is 2.6.25 going to be released soon?
<smurfslover> bbl going to install kubuntu gutsy :)
<oliver_g2> dunno
 * cyphase is liking the new hardy theme
<rsk> afflux: no
<rsk> probably a month left or soo
<zniavre> hello i got gnome-apps -install crash is it a known bug?
<rubees> hi...i noticed that without gdm front end (i.e. starting up gnome using startx), none of the admin tools work..the unlock button always grayed out
<rubees> is there a workaround for this?
<Zambezi> What's apport-gtk? It's using 100% CPU.
<Zambezi> Oh. It's report. Nevermind. :-)
<Pici> Its what generates the bug reports.
<Zambezi> Pici: I saw that when the gtk popped up. At first it didn't. It's FF again.
<Tiyuk> Hello... updating my kernel from 2.6.24-10-generic (the latest available version of it as of yesterday) to 2.6.24-11-generic, results in brightness controls not responding on a ThinkPad X61t. Not only that, but its /proc/acpi interface doesn't do anything either.
<Tiyuk> Indeed, rebooting into 2.6.24-10-generic fixes the problem.
<Tiyuk> [   33.387320] thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...
<ephracis> Is network manager 0.7 gonna be in hardy?
<Zambezi> Okay. I tried to upload a bugreport, but the database crashed.
<andatche> anyone know why the latest xorg in hardy seems to ignore screen dimensions and just sets the dpi to 96x96?
<andatche> found a few debain bugs that seem related but nothing I can find will fix it :(
<h3sp4wn> Because its stupid
<h3sp4wn> what driver are you using ?
<h3sp4wn> (I have got my radeon to work right)
<h3sp4wn>  resolution:    106x105 dots per inch
<andatche> I have tried with both intel and i810
<andatche> with the intel driver I can fix the dpi using xrandr (obvisouly)
<andatche> obviosuly*
<h3sp4wn> I can with radeon but it doesn't fix it for already started apps properly
<h3sp4wn> take a look at http://paste.debian.net/50440
<h3sp4wn> perhaps you can do something similar with intel
<andatche> that's what I've tried already :(
<andatche> doesn't seem to work
<h3sp4wn> I think the edid part is what made it work for me
<h3sp4wn> I did spend a long time messing with it
<h3sp4wn> even longer with xrandr 1.2
<h3sp4wn> (everyone seems to think its gtk2 job to deal with this but I think its the wm
<h3sp4wn> e17 does xrandr 1.2 perfectly sanely
<andatche> the funny thing is there is a line in the xorg log saying: intel(0): DPI set to (95, 128)
<andatche> yet xrandr still shows it as 96x96 and all the fonts look nasty
<andatche> this is using fluxbox
<andatche> it's an issue with xorg it would seem
<h3sp4wn> It is indead
<andatche> tis a pita
<h3sp4wn> Well for me it was oh as well did you get rid of the hardcoded thing in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<h3sp4wn> (if you are using startx / xinit)
<h3sp4wn> Its hardcoded at 96 in there as well
<andatche> I'm still using gdm
<fdsjkalf> i use mint linux, is there a way to upgrade that to the hardy core
<ysth1> for some time now, I've been getting "eth1: unknown hardware address type 801" (twice) when doing ifup wlan0_rename
<lime4x4> did places/network break again after todays updates?
<steph_> Can someone help me compile b43-fwcutter VERSION 011?
<steph_> Or tell me where I can find it?
<DanaG> ysth1: if you want to fix the "wlan0_rename" being named as such, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ysth1> DanaG: I don't really care what the name is
<DanaG> That name thing is just a cosmetic issue, too.  I think it's the wmaster interface.
<lime4x4> also now my network transfer speed is 40.3 kb per sec atleast before i was getting 1.5 megs per sec
<ysth1> ah, there's an entry for eth1 but not wlan0_rename there
<ysth1> eth1 used to be the wireless until some hardy update long ago when it became wlan0_rename
<DanaG> Perhaps there's another wlan0 there already.
<ysth1> just eth0 and eth1
<DanaG> Odd.
<mooboo1> does ubuntu monitor my S.M.A.R.T hard disk status?
<ysth1> there's an "auto eth1" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: can do
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: smartmontools
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, it should do by default
 * DanaG finds that checking SMART data can cause the drive to un-idle.
<h3sp4wn> Don't see why
<ysth1> everything works (except that error message being issued) so I'm reluctant to change anything
<mooboo1> DanaG, oh
<DanaG> Oh, and my hard drive doesn't ever spin down, even when spindown time is set to 5 seconds.
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> 5 secs is crazy
<DanaG> If I manually spin down the drive, it stays spun down for a while, actually.  Perhaps 30 seconds or so.
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> crazy
<h3sp4wn> I have one that has issues with some ata commands with power management
<h3sp4wn> need to disable all of it somehow
<h3sp4wn> (Only use it as an external drive now though)
<DanaG> Oh, and even -B 254 OR -B 255 sometimes don't work.
<DanaG> Oh hey, now my drive is actually spinning down.
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: This does work in this case but not when its using a usb->ata
<h3sp4wn> annoying thing is there is a firmware upgrade but I messed it up by using freedos instead of drdos
<h3sp4wn> (lazy basically)
<DanaG> USB can't pass SMART commands.
<h3sp4wn> Is that a smart command
<mooboo1> what package does 'ddcprobe' belong to?
<mooboo1> and why does my 'ddcprobe' say that EDID fail?
<h3sp4wn> guess
<h3sp4wn> Do you know what an EDID is
<mooboo1> yeah, its the thing in the monitor that communicates wtih the graphics card
<mooboo1> to tell its what refresh rate its capable of doing and other stuff
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-04
<RyanPrior> Why doesn't Ubuntu have any default templates in ~/.templates?
<Dr_willis> I always delete those anyway
<RyanPrior> Dr_willis: A blank text file, a blank OpenOffice document... installing the Eclipse package should add a Java template, and so on...
<RyanPrior> Sure you could delete them, but I think it would be useful to have some stuff in there.
<Dr_willis> i find the users home dirs are getting way too cluttered these days
<ysth1> RyanPrior: packages shouldn't install stuff in ~.  maybe they do put stuff in e.g. /usr/share/templates?
<cyphase> Does anyone know why the repositories dialog in Synaptic has been changed so much?
<Dr_willis> I thought ive seen a Examples in the users home dir Linked to /usr/Somthing/examples befor.. or similer
<X_> I have alpha 6 fever! :D
<mooboo1> me too :D
<mooboo1> cant wait
<mooboo1> even though its future freeze
<X_> constantly refreshing the wiki page
<mooboo1> so no cool new stuff
<mooboo1> constantl apt-get update :p
<mooboo1> think alpha6 is in 2 days
<X_> I tried alpha 5, loved it
<X_> yep, BUT I CANT WAIT MUST HAFV IT NOW! :D
<mooboo1> ya alpha5 was good
<mooboo1> :D
<X_> \o/
<Aeroraptor-M> can you upgrade to 6 from inside 5 or do you have to start over?
<X_> I tend to just format and start over
<mooboo1>  March 6th -- Alpha 6
<mooboo1> Aeroraptor-M, you can upgrade
<Aeroraptor-M> mooboo1, ah, coolness
<Galga> hi
<Galga> where can i check for new stuff included in Hardy
<ysth1> wow, Galga waited 189 seconds for an answer before leaving
<Daisuke_Ido> a new record
<Dr_willis> Long-term-discussions. :)
<Dr_willis> when it takes 3 hrs for someone to reply to your 'hi!' :)
<mcquaid> just curious, when I look at the release schedule all the releases seem to be labeled as alpha builds.  Is there a reason none are listed as beta?
<Dr_willis> I thoght we went from alpha to rc,  for 'release canidate'
<ysth1> there's a beta release scheduled for 2008-03-20
<ysth1> (but not noted in the Notes column)
<mcquaid> yes i see the rc.  I guess I'm asking is why none listed as beta
<ysth1> rc is 2008-04-17
<mcquaid> ah yes i see
<mcquaid> i was looking at the notes column
<Dr_willis> i find it easier to just wait till 2 weeks after the thing is officially released to worry about the next release. :)
<Dr_willis> but here i am testingit out.. heh
<mcquaid> sometimes, i grab it early.  I think for gutsy, i just waited a couple of weeks afterwards, but some features i'm liking in this release
<mcquaid> what gives me pause in updating early is the issue with certain cdrom drives and the supposed instability of the new gnome vfs
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the samba/network share browsing stuff has gotten fixed yet. havnt updated in 4 days..
<Dr_willis> thats the only issue ive seen.
<Dr_willis> but i aint been doing a lot with it
<mcquaid> not sure.  i'll probably wait for the next alpha at least before giving it a try
<EmmerP> some more people problems with ATI + AIGLX the last weeks?
<EmmerP> my X crashes when using it
<ethana2> this brother printer is driving me insane
<ethana2> DCP-7020
<ethana2> it's fully supported with gpl code
<ethana2> but it not only doesn't Just Work
<ethana2> it just doesn't work
<ethana2> it's trying to use the driver for the dcp-7025
<ethana2> does any of the 182 people in here have a brother printer?
<mindrape> nope.
<mindrape> we all use canon
<mindrape> j/k
<ethana2> i would expect you to use HP
<mindrape> I dont own a printer actually... I'm part of the digital revolution.
<ethana2> i wish i could be too
<ethana2> my mom uses paper
<mindrape> paper is so 1999.
<ethana2> yes it needs to die
<ethana2> in the mean time..
<mindrape> well what is your brother problem?
<ethana2> i want a tablet
<mindrape> cant get cups to recognize it?
<ethana2> the dcp-7020 doesn't work
<ethana2> it just.. refuses to function
<ethana2> and because it has fully open drivers, i would expect it to Just Work
<ethana2> it's not even in the printer list though
<TheArthur> is it reasonable to upgrade to hardy by changing my sources.list and running apt-get update?
<mindrape> http://localhost:631/admin  <--- you doing it that route?
<ethana2> so it tells me to use the stuff for the dcp-7025 instead
<mindrape> TheArthur - sure.
<ethana2> no, I'll try that
<ethana2> it sees it
<ethana2> seems to identify it correctly
<ethana2> ...sent test page annndd....
<ethana2> printer does nothing, but the job is reported as done
<ethana2> all my print jobs are silently failing
<ethana2> ok, how do i print via terminal to diagnose this?
<ethana2> Error: no "print" mailcap rules found
<ethana2> that error is universal over formats
<ethana2> how do I fix that?
<mindrape> sounds like a job for google ethana2
<amblin> how do you specify a range of ports in UFW?
<ethana2> finally found it
<ethana2> it'd be nice if Ubuntu would do this by itself though
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4026344#post4026344
<ysth1> TheArthur: or use update-manager -d
<amblin> anyone... can you specify a port range in UFW?
<Milos_SD> is there any problem with busybox update? I don't want to do the update before I know that there is no problems with it. :)
<igorgue> hi guys, you may remember me from the movie "I DONT HAVE WIRELESS" 1 and 2
<igorgue> but seriously, I don't
<igorgue> iwl3945abg
<igorgue> I heard that the led was not working
<igorgue> but I don't get working the network even the led :(
<igorgue> how can I know which version of the driver do I have?
<insta> hey guys, i'm seeing a *very* sluggish machine after upgrading to hardy.  it's a core2 @ 1.83ghz, 2GB DDR2 ram, SATA HDD, i915 chipset with compiz enabled ... everything is slow, but it's especially noticable switching between windows
<insta> xdriinfo reports i915 on screen 0
<efren20> hey were do i download Hardy Heron Alpha
<getoo> efren20: are u running gutsy
<efren20> yes
<efren20> found another solution problem is i need to compile my ipod or something like that can you help me>
<bazhang> efren20: probably not a good idea to run Hardy to solve your iPod problem--though libgpod is 0.6.0, it is still early alpha; I posted a link in #ubuntu for you to follow on how to get that going.
<Kano> CarlFK: did you try pxe boot and live mode?
<CarlFK> Kano: not yet.  still have your notes in my pxe/default though
<CarlFK> Kano: I did just figure out how to pxe boot qemu
<Kano> i guess you need a tun device, i usually use virtual box with internal emulated net
<efren20> is there any drawing program where you draw something and could make it live like walk fire etc...
<Kano> i wrote a script that configures the tftpboot dir (i even enabled a text menu)
<Kano> and support live-helper + casper images
<Kano> pretty tricky, also setups tftpd and dnsmasq
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/casper-terminalserver/casper-terminalserver.sh
<Kano> if you run that in live mode
<CarlFK> any idea how one pxe boot can boot a 2nd pxe/default
<AnswerGuy> efren20: you mean animation software?
<efren20> yes
<Kano> you only need ot change the DEVICE line to point to the currently not used device which is connected to the clients
<efren20> for ubuntu 7.10 gusty gnome
<efren20> or anything that works in it idc
<ysth1> 8.04 hardly hobgoblin?
<Kano> CarlFK: well you could define a file for each client
<Kano> mac address or ip adress based
<AnswerGuy> efren20: I don't know of anything that would be specific to Hardy Heron (this channel is about future versions of Ubuntu; general Ubuntu questions should be posted to the #ubuntu channel)
<CarlFK> Kano: same client.  my default file is getting pretty big, and I would rather not have to merge other defaults into it
<AnswerGuy> Doing a quick freshmeat search on "animation" (http://www.freshmeat.net/?q=animation ) shows 119 projects
<AnswerGuy> But many are like MPlayer (irrelevant to creating your own)
<CarlFK> heh
<AnswerGuy> Might take a look at Blender; I've heard good things about it.
<CarlFK> check out blender - i think it does... that.
<Kano> CarlFK: did you ever try to define another file via pxelinux.configfile? just look into the syslinux doc files
<CarlFK> no.  i gave up too quick - eaiser to just cut/paste into one big file....
<AnswerGuy> Gifsicle (command line tool for creating ... GIFs and animations
<AnswerGuy> As for as I know the usual technique ... just using things like the GIMP is to make your base image ... then copy it, modify the copy ... and so on; and I guess some people use morphing software to automate some of the transitions from one animation cel to another
<bazhang> Blender would do
<AnswerGuy> GIMP allows you to have multiple layers, so you can have one image on a layer and work on the new cell frame on a different layer (which can be partially "faded out" while you work, just for your reference and is masked away completely when you save the new cel/frame.
<AnswerGuy> But I honestly have no experience in animation and very little in graphics work in general
<AnswerGuy> I see there are several #blender* channels here on Freenode; and presumably there's at least one #gimp channel, too
<hdevalence> what version of X does hardy use?
<dareii> 7.3 i think
<hdevalence> hmm
<dareii> anyone know if 8.04 hardy will have OO.0 2.4
<hdevalence> i'm being affected by this bug http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10674 and it says it's been fixed upstream. That would mean that 7.3 probably fixes it, right?
<ubotu> Wine bug 10674 in directx-d3d "Wine Unhandled Page Fault with i965 video driver" [Major,Closed: invalid]
<wastrel> i reported a bug
<CarlFK>  198110  "Fix Released" - how long does it take for that fix to migrate to us.archive.u.c?
<phax> I am trying to install my printer on Gutsy but it requires the latest version of HPLIP which is not present in Gutsy but is there in Hardy, any pointers on what I should do ?
<CarlFK> is your goal to print or find bugs?
<phax> to print
<CarlFK> then you should wait
<phax> oh
<phax> what if I install the newever version of HPLIP from source?
<phax> then  I should not expect things to work smoothly I guess
<CarlFK> depends on if you do it right
<Nuke_> is gdesklets broken for anyone else?
<IdleOne> phax, you could also upgrade but not recommended if you dont feel like looking for bugs and fixing/help fix them
<wastrel> i'm not looking for bugs, they seem to find me
<Nuke_> serious question: why is everything with strange bugs written in python? is there something about the language the lends itself to brokenness?
<CarlFK> Nuke_: it might be because most of the things being written use python
<CarlFK> would you expect to find a cobol bug?
<phax> IdleOne, thanks understand.
<Nuke_> all complaining aside, is it just incompatibility? new versions of python break old code?
<CarlFK> Nuke_: you have it backwards
<hydrogen> buggy code is buggy?
<CarlFK> it is easy to use, so it is used for most things.
<CarlFK> more code = more bugs
<hydrogen> no, easier to use = more bugs because more people are writing it without understanding proper coding methodologies
<hdevalence> would it be possible to install xorg 7.3 from hardy on my gutsy install?
<RAOF> hdevalence: No.
<CarlFK> if everything was writtin in basic, then the bugs would be in code written in basic
<hdevalence> RAOF: so I would need to use hardy?
<RAOF> hdevalence: Pretty much, yes.
<hdevalence> gah
<hdevalence> i want battlefield 2142 to work, and there's a bug that's fixed in 7.3 that stops it :(
<hydrogen> CarlFK: yet there are far more parts of the system written in c/c++ than python, and look where the bugs are popping up
<hdevalence> hydrogen: otoh, there is something to be said for easy to use languages
<ysth1> there's an age effect; the python code is newer, by and large, hence buggier
<hdevalence> I think it's important to not be too unfriendly to people who are learning
<hdevalence> the language that is
<CarlFK> hydrogen: ubuntu stuff is mostly writtten in python. the C stuff is from other sources, and mostly debugged
<hydrogen> exactly
<hydrogen> buggy code is buggy
<hydrogen> python encourages buggy code by being so loose
<syke> unless its unit tested ;)
<hdevalence> I've found using c++ w/ qt is very nice
<hdevalence> compiler errors are annoying, but you learn from them, I've found
<ysth1> python encourages buggy code by being worse-is-bettery, you mean?
<ysth1> not sure how to interpret that "loose"
<hydrogen> it sleeps around
<hydrogen> :/
<GhotiPhud> hey
<GhotiPhud> I want to get involved
<GhotiPhud> don't really know where to start
<Flannel> !contribute | GhotiPhud
<ubotu> GhotiPhud: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Flannel> Fish food, eh?
<GhotiPhud> haha, yes
<ryanhaigh> /j #ubuntu
<GhotiPhud> I'm interested in the "screens and graphics" program
<ryanhaigh> /join #ubuntu
<GhotiPhud> I can never seem to get it to work right
<GhotiPhud> so I'd like to take a look at it
<GhotiPhud> don't really know where to pick up the latest version
<GhotiPhud> git?
<GhotiPhud> svn?
<GhotiPhud> not sure how all that works
<Flannel> GhotiPhud: you might be better served in #ubuntu-devel, or even #ubuntu-motu
<GhotiPhud> okay, I'll look there, thanks Flannel
<DanaG> Oh hey, something interesting: suspend on nvidia works better if you have a script call glxinfo before suspend.
<DanaG> It seems odd, but it seems to help for god-only-knows what reason.
<Amaranth> Running glxinfo probably puts the card in some 'sane' state
<Amaranth> by going through the whole feature list and testing things
<Gnine> "unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-deamon'. this could indicate a problem with Bonobo..." | 2.6.24-11-generic | gnome 2.21.92 | celeron 2.0
<pwnguin>  for all the crap people are posting on planet ubuntu about NIN's ghosts, im currently of the opinion that it's about worth what they're charging for it
<Gnine> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Nubae> is there a channel for kubuntu+1 (kde4)?
<jussi01> Nubae: #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> here or there is good, but kde4 specific probably better in #kubuntu-kde4
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> LP:#192310
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bug 192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<hwilde> who owns ubotu ?  wake him up
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I recently fired up Alpha 5 (server amd64) and have found two things that I didn't see in the bugs .. Most annoyingly is the lack of bash_completion for application names (directories <tab> fine but something like sudo aptit<tab> inst<tab> smartmon<tab> just beeps).
<NineTeen67Comet> second is the ubuntu-keychain keeps erroring out. I assume this is something that's in work, but I thought I would mention it.
<Nubae> NineTeen, tab completion for apps works fine for me
<NineTeen67Comet> Nubae: hum .. it's dead in the water for my gOS box too ..
 * NineTeen67Comet what'd I do?
<Nubae> type of keyboard maybe?
<NineTeen67Comet> I dunno, there are two diff boards. Tab works for stuff like "sudo nano -w /etc/mun<tab>/mun<tab>" .. but aptitude just isn't hangin' with Mr. Cooper ..
<NineTeen67Comet> neither is apt-get
<NineTeen67Comet> It'll work if I don't toss sudo in the mix .
<buz> anyone else lost sound with the 2.6.24-11 upgrade?
<iceman> where is #ubuntu
<iceman> ?
<scizzo-> iceman:
<scizzo-> ?
<iceman> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scizzo-> iceman: /j #ubuntu
<iceman> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<iceman> k
<scizzo-> iceman: it is there
<toter> hi guys... i'm having a problem with hardy heron... i installed hardy alpha 5 and i can't change the resolution on Monitor & Display under System Settings...
<toter> anybody also having this problem?
<Dr_Willis> You did install the drivers for your video card?
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing that i could change those only after i install my nvidia drivers.
<toter> the message I get is: "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"
<toter> i'm not sure if it's related to my video card driver
<Dr_Willis> Well if you have a nvidia card. Install the nvidia drivers for it. And try agin. I will try here..  and check Other then that.. I got no idea,
<toter> So... you have installed alpha 5 and you can change the resolution with no problems?
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferances -> screen res.  works here.
<Dr_Willis> I am using a nvidia card.
<Dr_Willis> I am update/upgrading right now. :)
<Dr_Willis> well the applet works at least. its not changeing the res.
<Dr_Willis> of course I normally use the actual nvidia control panel tool.
<foobar> ppl of #ubuntu has redirected me to other channel...
<foobar> i was asking HOW ubuntu does to include the acx100 firmwares directly on the iso
<foobar> since these firmwares are NOT allowed to be redistributed
<Dr_Willis> It may be they have an exception, or some agreement. I would think the ubuntu forums would have an area on this.
<foobar> it is not explained anywhere ? :/
<toter> Dr_Willis: I can change the resolution using another program... Now i'm using 1024 x 768... but the module on KDE doesn't work.
<toter> The console output displays an error message... something wrong with displayconfig.py
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of issues it seems lately with some of the python parts
<toter> but try this later... installing alpha 5 and then trying to change the resolution on System Settings / Monitor & Display... I also tried updating everything with apt-get dist-upgrade... Still doesn't work
<toter> but that's fine... the resolution can be changed using another program...
<Dr_Willis> sounds to me like its possibially related to the various python stuff i saw last week.
<Dr_Willis> but what do i know.. :) im trying to figure out why smbfuse isent working
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Everytime i mount somthing with the fuse tools. Gnome is auto poping up a file manager window for the new mountpoint.
<toter> You're right... it's related to python... i get lots of error messages in the console... this displayconfig.py file has some problems
<bazhang> a python 2.5 error here
<toter> yep
<bazhang> no complaints though really; much faster than gutsy by far
<Dr_Willis> anyone else tryed the fusesmb tool under   hardy yet?  its seems to been broke now for the last.. err.. month or more..
<bazhang> will try it--what does it do?
<Dr_Willis> it lets you mount samba (or windows) shares on the fly. makes  the whole network-neighborhood appear as a local directory
<Dr_Willis> I got a wiki page done on it. :) let me find the url
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<bazhang> well I could get windows in a vm; Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> bazhang,  heh :) it will show local machine shares also.
<Dr_Willis> but I just googled for that wiki page and NOW i found some bug reports on it.. i dident find any bug reports on fusesmb when i was at the bug tracker site just befor that..
<Dr_Willis> odd..
<toter> about the monitor & display problem: i found this
<toter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/173768
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173768 in kde-guidance "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<toter> Apparently this monitor & display problem is well known
<bazhang> Dr_Willis: okay; will do! will let you know in the next day ;]
<Dr_Willis> bazhang,  i submited a but. found a similer bug mentioned by someone for the 7.10 release.
<Dr_Willis> a bug even :)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if its gnome/kde related.. brb. I may as well trouble shoot this some more
<bazhang> haha okay will then go directly and confirm it then Dr_Willis ;]
<toter> Dr_Willis: What's the advantage by using this fusesmb? SMB is working fine on my alpha 5... Dolphin displays my shared folders and drives, no problem...
<Dr_Willis> Heck i couldbe doing somthing STUPID.. but i did write that fusesmb wiki.
<Dr_Willis> toter,  it shows the whole network of shares in a single local directory (is how the programs see it)
<Dr_Willis> if a new machine connects.. its shares show up.  :)
<Dr_Willis> when one leaves.. the shares vanish.
<toter> oh... ok... i'm still learning :)
<Dr_Willis> all the shares appear as a local directory, so nothing special needs to be done to let programs access the data files.  Similer to how you 'mount' shares. but this is at a user level. thats what FUSE does - is let the users do what used to be root type tasks. :0
<pavlos> hi there
<Dr_Willis> The whole FUSE system.. is.. sort of amazing.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pavlos> how can I install ubuntu 8.04 via terminal
<pavlos> ?
<rsk> you can't
<rsk> it's not releases yet
<rsk> released
<Dr_Willis> not sure what you mean 'via terminal'
<pavlos> I'm booting from the live cd
<pavlos> ok
<Dr_Willis> The live cd - has a gui installer., isent there an alternative installer cd out yet?
<Dr_Willis> alternative installer cd - has the text based installer.
<pavlos> and I'm sellecting option 2
<pavlos> that it says install ubuntu
<pavlos> and it boots in a terminal
<pavlos> If I try option 1 I have problems with my VGA
<pavlos> can anyone help me ?
<binaries-APP> does anyone know how to connect a hardy desktop to a hardy server ?
<binaries-APP> anyone ? someone?
<Pici> binaries-APP: You need to explain a bit further, its a bit of a vague question.
<bazhang> same lan?
<binaries-APP> i have a hardy desktop installed on my lappy. i would like to use it to controll an older machine, on which i have installed the hardy server
<binaries-APP> they are on the same network
<Pici> ssh?
<bazhang> you want to ssh into the server?
<binaries-APP> yes , ssh was what i have found a bit of info on
<binaries-APP> however when i attempt to connect to port 22 ( default?) the connection is refused ,even when provided with the reight login info
<Dr_Willis> you did INSTALL the sshd deamon/server?
<binaries-APP> the server is cleanly installed, with all of the server options :D
<binaries-APP> aka lamp , mail, ssh .... the list
<binaries-APP> i believe there is an alternative that is already built into the 8.04 distro
<Dr_Willis> You could check the logs..  /var/log/auth (i think)
<Dr_Willis> You sure ssh is installed ? :) try 'ssh localhost' perhaps as a test.
<binaries-APP> in the gui ( desktop ) there is an option to connect to a server, w. the option to scan the network for a server >negative
<bazhang> !info openssh-server hardy
<ubotu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 244 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Pici> binaries-APP: What application are you using to 'connect to server'? are you using ssh?
<binaries-APP> yes
<Dr_Willis> wow the auth.log file - has about 20+ lines of logging each time i ssh in.
<binaries-APP> theres a gui for it too no ?
<Pici> A gui? No? ssh is command line.
<Dr_Willis> gui for ssh? I just upen up a terminal and do 'ssh whatever'
<binaries-APP> in the desktop its under places>connect to server
<Dr_Willis> thats a sftp type thing. i belive
<Dr_Willis> and it was Not working for me - i think theres a bug with it
<Pici> There have been some gvfs bugs abound recently.
<binaries-APP> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Pici> binaries-APP: Why are you connecting to localhost?
<Pici> localhost is whatever computer you are running the command on.
<Dr_Willis> basic trouble shooting wins again. :)
<binaries-APP> talk about a noob :D
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep sshd
<Dr_Willis> see if sshd is really running?
<Dr_Willis> if he cant connect to localhost.. then.. well nothing else is going to connect either.
<binaries-APP> ssh: connect to host 127.0.1.1 port 22: Connection refused
<Pici> binaries-APP: 127.0.1.1 is an alias for localhost.
<Dr_Willis> if its not even running, you might want to try 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server ' just in case it some how dident get installed properly.
<binaries-APP> ps ax > sshd is running
<Pici> Dr_Willis: I'm assuming that he doesnt have the ssh server running on the 'client' computer
<bmk789> has anyone used hamachi on hardy?
<Dr_Willis> Pici,  :) good point. :) i always got ssh on all the machines.
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Me too ;)
<binaries-APP> i saw something like that somewhere but it only reminded me of japan
<Dr_Willis> of course  he could walk over to the ssh server and try that command. :)
<binaries-APP> i have both machines infront of me
<binaries-APP> DR_willis: what was that command?
<Dr_Willis> the ssh localhost command you just used?
<Dr_Willis> go to the machines thats the ssh server, and  try 'ssh localhost' see if you can connect locally.
<Dr_Willis> if you can connect locally, but not remotely, then either theres some firewall rules, or other stuff blocking the connection
<Pici> Or you aren't connecting to the correct address
<binaries-APP> brb the phones ringing
<Dr_Willis> Yea. Be sure to try with the IP OF THE SERVER. :)
<Dr_Willis> not just its name.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. good luck
<binaries-APP> hey i found some wiki on ssh, gonna digg that first, thanks for the points
<binaries-APP> peace
<nDuff> In /etc/network/interfaces, I have a bridge defined with "bridge_ports eth0". This works fine -- the bridge comes up and adds eth0 -- but eth0 is also separately started and has its own dhclient run, although it isn't defined in the interfaces file at all (except as a member of br0). Where should I be looking at to understand what's going on?
<panosru> hi, i got wine 0.9.56 but sound does not work, do anyone have the same prob?
<hdevalence> where do I learn to how to resolve dependencies with apt?
<lubos1> hi
<lubos1> should i upgrad now, or is it to unstable for my main system ^?
<pwnguin> it's a testing version still; your ability to recover / reinstall after massive errors will probably dictate your choice
<pwnguin> i dont know of any
<pwnguin> (massive errors)
<pwnguin> but if you don't have a liveCD or anything handy already, it could be quite painful
<lubosz> hm, i upgraded to feisty in july, it was still alpha last release ^
<lubosz> i wanted just to change the repos and do a dist-upgrade
<lubosz> my system has a long lifetime already, not going to change that :D
<lubosz> ubuntu studio 7.04 => ubuntu 7.10 in july ^
<pwnguin> you'll miss important stuff that way, since it seems the gui upgrader contains some extra special magic that isn't in any particular package
<pwnguin> personally, i keep around two installs on my laptop
<pwnguin> one stable and one unstable
<lubosz> do i miss that stuff also when i do the dist-upgrade with a stable version?
<lubosz> hm, so there are new packages which have to be added
<pwnguin> i believe so, yes
<pwnguin> well more like
<pwnguin> "replace the group adm with admin" etc
<lubosz> hmm
<lubosz> and a upgrade from cd would do such stuff
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> you don't need the CD
<pwnguin> you just need to use update-manager ;)
<pwnguin> the liveCD helps you in situations where your current install is hosed
<lubosz> when i replace the repos, will update manager do that?
<pwnguin> update manager replaces the repos for you, and comments out the ones that aren't official
<pwnguin> you can re enable them afterwards
<lubosz> but if i want to upgrade via update manager, i have to wait for release?
<henkjan> update-manager -d
<henkjan> tha'll give you the --devel-release
<lubosz> thc
<lubosz> thx
<antiati> hello damn i have download 4 time kubuntu hardy and for 4 time i have get 4 bad  cd
<pvandewyngaerde> did you check md5 sum ?
<mazzen> doesn anyone have also a lot of troubles with ati mobility radeon cards? i can only use the vesa drivers, as the "ati" leads to a white screen and the fglrx to a system freeze
<wastrel> hi hi
<antiati> pvandewyngaerde: i have get always error....with 4 burner
<antiati> sorry 3 burner
<antiati> maybe better cd writer
<antiati> pvandewyngaerde: i have made check cd rom after boot
<antiati> and after 35% it was always blocked
<pvandewyngaerde> but did you check the iso file you downloaded ?
<nekr0z> hello to all
<nekr0z> can anyone help with a sound problem? PulseAudio works, ALSA doesn't, says it's busy always
<nekr0z> and I can't even track what program is locking it
<Laser87> sry for offtopic, just a short question: anybody here knows the local time in Texas?
<Milos_SD> I think that newest tracker update broke tracker applet, becouse I don't have it now. :S
<nekr0z> I just want to figure out whether the problem is between the chair and the keyboard, or I should file a bugreport
<Amaranth> @now Houston
 * Amaranth pokes ubotu
<Amaranth> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: March 04 2008, 10:44:42 - Next meeting: Platform Team in 14 hours 15 minutes
<Amaranth> that should basically be the same time
<Amaranth> can't remember what part (if any) of texas overlaps other timezones
<Laser87> should or sure?^^
<Laser87> anyway thx a lot
<Amaranth> well i know that covers most of texas anyway
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> (2008-03-04 17:18:08) BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> where can I find an HowTo for likewise and how to setup with an AD?
<BUGabundo> anyone?
<syke> bug: I believe you can find thsoe with a web search
<BUGabundo> I coulndt!
<syke> I came across some in the message boards while doing asearch for somethign else
<BUGabundo> that's why I came here
<BUGabundo> I could get in their mailinglist
<BUGabundo> but its too much work just for a simple howto
<syke> sorry, dunno
<BUGabundo> thanks anyway syke
<BUGabundo> they should have some info on their site, or a wiki.... but I haven't found it yet
<BUGabundo> just links for enterprise and comiunity mailinglist
<danielm> hi all
<danielm> any idea how to recover the 'default' value of screen brightness?
<Ng> I don't suppose anyone here is using hardy with the installer's encrypted lvm setup?
<hwilde_> any way to monitor the data throughput on /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<HEP85> hi @ everybody
<HEP85> today I did a apt-get upgrade and it broke mythtv. Where can I file a bug report?
<TuxCrafter> hi guys, what is the packagename for the program that gives you the packagename on the terminal when you try to run a program that is not installed
<DrHalan> hey, if i go on network it doesnt show anything not even my own machine
<TuxCrafter> command-not-found
<TuxCrafter> found it
<bmk789> should i be filing bug reports for hardy?
<Pici> bmk789: Yes....
<bmk789> because when i tried amarok they plastered all over "do NOT file bug reports!"
<zniavre> hello (im french sorry for my english) each reboot the network is down i need to restart it manually by the network tool
<zniavre> is it a known bug?
<Pici> bmk789: I can't inform you about amarok, but we do want other bugs to be logged, please search though before logging in order to decrease duplicates
<bmk789> ok
<bmk789> would someone have deleted the bug i submitted earlier?  it seems to be gone
<Pici> bmk789: It may have been marked as a duplicate, and would be hidden from the default search paramteters
<bmk789> the was only one other bug about the program and it wasnt a duplicate
<Pici> bmk789: Do you remember the bug ID?
<bmk789> the number?
<Pici> Yes.
<bmk789> 198373
<Pici> bug 198373
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198373 in ubuntu "Hamachi affects network connection in Hardy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198373
<bmk789> hm
<bmk789> *sigh*
<bmk789> can anyone verify bug 198486
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198486 in firefox "Firefox 3 Huge Toolbars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198486
<nerdygirl_ellie> Good afternoon.
<nerdygirl_ellie> At some point in the last few updates, pressing the power button on my laptop has ceased to bring up the log out/turn off/reboot/lock screen window.  Can anyone here confirm if it still works for them before I open a ticket?
<nerdygirl_ellie> If it's relevant, my system HH Alpha upgraded from GG from FF from EE.
<Assid> i did a booboo
<kingrayray> firefox 3 is crashing a lot today lol
<Assid> i did a big mistake
<kingrayray> what did you do?
<Assid> i moved my desktop back to windows..
<Assid> and the fonts suck
<kingrayray> that certainly is a big mistake
<Assid> soo freaking "HARD"
<Assid> so now i got a headache
<Assid> and i cant move back to linux
<Assid> so im kinda in a mess
<Assid> oh yeah.. against all odds, linux supports my hardware better than windows does
<Assid> so the next person who speaks to me and tells me linux hardware issues.. im gonna kick their ass
<Assid> i needed 8mb "drivers"  for my printer
<Hydrogen> yes, because obviously your experiences are the only experiences to ever matter
<Assid> well.. not saying there are issues. but seriously.. when ym webcam decides to work better.. my printer works PnP.. you go get annoyed
<Assid> webcam refresh rates were so messed up.. almost a second + of lag. and thats local
<Assid> anwyasy.. forget all that
<lucasvo> I heard that parallels workstation is available for ubuntu. will it also be available on hardy heron as soon as it's released? does anyone know where I can find more information?
<nerdygirl_ellie> At some point in the last few updates, pressing the power button on my laptop has ceased to bring up the log out/turn off/reboot/lock screen window.  Can anyone here confirm if it still works for them before I open a ticket?
<nerdygirl_ellie> lucasvo: I have heard the rumor as well, but can't find any real info on it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!  My power button doesn't pull up the "shut down" menu anymore.  Can someone on HH try it and see if it pulls up the menu for them?  I don't know if I broke something or I need to open a ticket.
<Adys> nerdygirl_ellie: Works fine here
<Adys> check System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<nerdygirl_ellie> Adys: Thanks.  I must have broken something.... When was your last apt-get update/grade cycle?
<Adys> doublecheck in the general tab, When the power button is pressed
<Adys> about 15 mins ago
<nerdygirl_ellie> Curious.  My power button action is still set to "ask me".
<Adys> try set it to something else and back again
<nerdygirl_ellie> Nope.  Oh well.
<Adys> Cant be much more help. Reboot and if you manage to reproduce it, file a bug
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanks Adys
<gil> Hi hi - anybody know if we're going to see the new style applications menu any time soon?
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get a Bluetooth headset working in Hardy. My Belken USB Bluetooth adapter was working but now it doesn't. When I plug it in and run lsusb I get nothing. When I remove it lsusb works. What's going on here?
<Lennybuntu> hi guys.. weird thing just happened.  I'm running hardy alpha on my laptop.. I just downloaded the updates, rebooted, and now my screen is set to its dimmest setting.  When i use the function keys to adjust the brightness, it gets brighter as I turn it down, like the settings are reversed.  any thoughts?
<Amaranth> Whoa, you have an LCD that emits darkons
<Amaranth> Sorry, had to say it :)
<Lennybuntu> heh :)
<Lennybuntu> also, the screen keeps automatically jumping back to full brightness (or should I say dimness) after about 1 minute
<Amaranth> yeah, gnome-power-manager is funny like that
<Amaranth> it's probably the "Dim on idle" setting doing that last bit
<crimsun_> Lennybuntu: known, fixed in hal.
<crimsun_> (not available in hardy yet)
<Lennybuntu> awesome, thanks.
<crimsun_> hmph, this is silly.  I can't tell if linux, xserver-xorg-video-intel, mesa, compiz, compiz-fusion-plugins-{main,extra} is to blame for these glitches with compiz.
<ethana2> it's very unlikely to be the kernel
<ethana2> and mesa can't even run compiz
<ethana2> if it is the plugins, disable them one by one and see if anything changes
<crimsun_> ethana2: I can't rule out the recent i915+drm updates in linux.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> I see
<ethana2> turn on dtrace
<ethana2> oh wait
<ethana2> yeah.........  do we even have dtrace yet?
<crimsun_> systemtap won't really help here; I'd need a serial console and kdump.
<ethana2> well good luck..
<crimsun_> meh, it's simple to work around.  Disable compiz.
<ethana2> does metacity have compositing merged yet?
<ethana2> i mainly just use compiz to kill all visual tearing and enable 2d translucency
<Amaranth> ethana2: mesa can run compiz
<ethana2> it can??
<Amaranth> ethana2: and yes, metacity has a compositor
<Amaranth> a simple xrender-based one
<ethana2> what, are you on an octal core CPU?
<crimsun_> metacity (1:2.21.5-0ubuntu1) hardy.
<ethana2> does it perform well?
<crimsun_> "- This version support composite, its off by default"
<Amaranth> ethana2: i didn't say it could run it well
<ethana2> oh, ok
<Amaranth> ethana2: if you have decent renderaccel
<Amaranth> So no if you have an r300 or newer, I guess
<ethana2> it'll be nice to unify all that with gallium...
<Amaranth> Yes if you have nvidia or intel
<ethana2> make life so much simpler
<Amaranth> and actually last time i checked mesa's software implementation of texture_from_pixmap was actually broken
<Amaranth> so you get white windows or some such thing
<Amaranth> but it does start
<Amaranth> thus the driver whitelist ;)
<gil> Is anybody here using the binary nonfree Nvidia driver that can check something for me before I report it as a bug?
<LjL> guerby: hi
<slipttees> hey
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> ??
<slipttees> hello
<slipttees> someone can help :S
<slipttees> i can't using gnome-terminal :-(
<slipttees> hello
<Laser87> slipttees: install xterm^^
<scizzo-> slipttees: what do you mean with not being able to use the terminal?
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> :-(
<scizzo-> slipttees: sounds like a completely new user...
<slipttees> ok
<Pici> slipttees: I've already explained to you what you need to do in #ubuntu
<scizzo-> slipttees: or you are using the live CD?
<slipttees> scizzo-: i'm using hardy
<slipttees> :-)
<Pici> slipttees: Why?
<slipttees> Pici: ok ok
<Pici> !hardy | slipttees
<slipttees> i can't waiting :d
<ubotu> slipttees: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<slipttees> Pici: i can't waiting for due april 208 :D
<slipttees> ops
<slipttees> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<slipttees> :-(
<scizzo-> slipttees: then you should also no that there is no garantee for it to work properly right?
<Pici> Hardy is NOT meant for new users.
<slipttees> i'm not new user ;-)
<slipttees> 4.10 has using :D
<scizzo-> anyone heard anything about firefox3 beta 4 yet?
<Arwen> has anyone else noticed that the "Monitor/Display" control panel in KDE doesn't work anymore?
<ethana2> scizzo-: yes
<ethana2> they're doing a quality test friday from 7 to 5.. don't know what time zone
<ethana2> it should be out saturday or sunday
<scizzo-> nice
<ethana2> i eagerly await it
<ethana2> the first thing I'm going to do with it is take it to acid3
<scizzo-> well lets hope it gets a good review
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-05
<lime4x4> is is just me or is network places broken again
<richard__> I have alpha 6 fever! :D
<rsk> oooo
<richard__> \o/
<lime4x4> i take it places/network is broken again
<Dr_willis> Ive not seen it work every...
<Dr_willis> ever. :)
<Dr_willis> i cant get the fusesmb thing working either.
<lime4x4> it was working fine for me a few days ago then they had some nautilus and gvfs updates now it doesn't work again
<ki4cgp> I deleted some of my older vmlinuz & initrd.img stuff from /boot. I wasn't paying attention and I deleted my newest version as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<lime4x4> is it worth the aggravation of install 64bit for a dual core duo?
<RAOF> lime4x4: Sorry; the best answer I can give with the current information is "maybe".
<lime4x4> sorry for got the rest
<RAOF> Interesting context includes: how much RAM do you have?  How much heavy processing work do you do?  How much do you care about flash?
<lime4x4> i do alot of video work converting avi's to dvd and graphic work
<lime4x4> 4 gigs of ram
<RAOF> 64bit.
<RAOF> 4GB is the very limit of 32bit addressing, and you'll lose some to various memory-mapped devices.
<lime4x4> flas would be nice i assume eventually it will be working
<RAOF> Also, x86-64 has fewer stupid design limitations than IA32, which means that a fair set of code runs significantly faster under x86-64
<RAOF> Flash can work - we have a 32bit compatibility layer, and a 32-to-64 bit firefox plugin loader.  But flash is less stable under 64bit, because of the extra layers.
<lime4x4> okay maybe this weekend i'll have time to reinstall hardy 64 bit this weekend
<ki4cgp> I deleted some of my older vmlinuz & initrd.img stuff from /boot. I wasn't paying attention and I deleted my newest version as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<lime4x4> one of the advantages of having /home on a seperate hard drive
<danage> hi - does anybody else here run hardy alpha and get the problem that the root user doesn't work anymore. sudo just kicks me back to command prompt
<scizzo-> danage: nope
<Dr_willis> lime4x4,  makes it much easier to reinstall the os - keeping the user data safe
<lime4x4> sudo works here just fine
<danage> scizzo-: nope you dont run it or nope you dont have the problem
<scizzo-> danage: probably not in the visudo file
<Dr_willis> lime4x4,  i also find it faster. :) while running.
<scizzo-> danage: nope as in no problem here with sudo
<lime4x4> yeap just have to remember all the apps i had installed along with all the tweaks
<danage> are you on the latest updates
<Dr_willis> lime4x4,  for a lot of video work. You may even benifit from haveing a data drive just for video work.
<scizzo-> danage: yes
<lime4x4> i just updated 5 min ago
<danage> darnit
<danage> i cannot sudo -s, or su
<danage> sudo will accept the pass, but kick me back to the shell without changing the user
<danage> su will tell me authetication failed
<scizzo-> you have more then one user on the system?
<lime4x4> Drwillis i do i have a seperate 160 gig sata drive that i use as /tmp
<danage> scizzo-: i have a user user and root, i suppose
<crimsun_> danage: sanity-check: is the user in the admin group or explicitly given in sudoers?
<danage> i suppose the user is not in the admin group, since i need to type in root passwd for update manager (this is where i initially found out the problem existed)
<scizzo-> danage: but is this a new user?
<danage> who? root or my user
<scizzo-> danage: you can see what groups the user is in with: groups command
<crimsun_> danage: no, you're misunderstanding.  Please ensure that your user is in the admin group.
<danage> my user i have been using ever since i installed
<danage> dennis@Computer:/etc$ groups
<danage> dennis vboxusers
<crimsun_> there you go.
<scizzo-> right....its not a admin user
<danage> ok.
<scizzo-> like crimsun_ said...
<danage> well, it never was
<danage> is that a problem?
<crimsun_> if it's an *ubuntu install, that will prevent you from executing sudo successfully.
<scizzo-> danage: for doing admin tasks yes
<scizzo-> danage: to be able to run sudo stuff...the user needs sudo access or adm group access depending on the task
<scizzo-> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<danage> hm, please help me here
<danage> why did it work before
<danage> and not anymore
<crimsun_> is this a new user that you created (possibly in a VM)?
<scizzo-> danage: changed user, groups changed, the user was removed and added again..various reasons
<danage> crimsun_: no but i added the vboxusers to his privileges
<danage> i might have overwritten something?
<crimsun_> danage: well, something or someone removed your user from quite a few groups.
<scizzo-> danage: with: usermod -G group or something simular?
<danage> yes
<scizzo-> danage: man usermod
<danage> dammit
<danage> :)
<scizzo-> danage: see what -G does
<danage> dammit
<scizzo-> danage: it overwrites _ALL_ existing groups for that user
<danage> sh...........
<danage> what do i need to restore?
<scizzo-> danage: its a "Know what you are doing" tag... ;)
<danage> i thought it would append
<danage> oh well
<scizzo-> danage: hmmmm you have more users with sudo priviliges?
<danage> could you point me where i can read how to restore?
<danage> scizzo-: nope
<danage> oh oh
<crimsun_> on a Debian-based system, please use adduser :)
<crimsun_> adduser someuser somegroup
<danage> does that mean i'm.... in trouble?
<scizzo-> danage: I think you can run a recovery mode to change the groups
<danage> dennis@Computer:/etc$ adduser dennis admin
<danage> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<crimsun_> (yes, it requires superuser privileges)
<scizzo-> danage: or run it in single-user mode
<danage> d'oh
<danage> ok so in gdm, i select recovery
<danage> and then...
<crimsun_> s#gdm#grub#
<danage> in the bash?
<scizzo-> danage: in the grub menu.....
<scizzo-> danage: that is the kernel choice menu
<scizzo-> danage: then try to change the group from the recovery mode
<scizzo-> danage: long time since I did a single user mode access to be honest
<scizzo-> crimsun_: you know the single-user mode thingy?
<danage> ok
<crimsun_> scizzo-: sure, what's up?
<scizzo-> crimsun_: I mean how he can access it
<crimsun_> sure, he needs to reboot and choose the recovery option in grub
<danage> ok
<crimsun_> (rather, the topmost recovery one if he has multiple)
<danage> ok
<danage> that will give me a regular console
<danage> how do i restore the groups file?
<crimsun_> you don't need to restore the groups file
<crimsun_> just use: adduser dennis admin
<crimsun_> then: logout
<crimsun_> and it should continue booting normally
<danage> ok
<crimsun_> after that, you can log in and readd yourself to the default set of groups
<danage> thanks
<danage> will try
<danage> i love hardy btw :)
<knix> you give me a hardy
<lunks> Not sure if it's a Hardy's faulty, but my usb mouse isn't working. It shows on dmesg, though.
<Pici> !language | knix
<ubotu> knix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danage> will try now, later!
<knix> =(
<gilster> i need some help. getting the gnome-settings-daemon error. how do i get this working?
<gilster> any help?
<lunks> Not sure if it's a Hardy's faulty, but my usb mouse isn't working. It shows on dmesg, though.
<scizzo-> mouse not moving or something like that?
<lunks> scizzo-, it's not moving the cursor at all. :P
<lunks> scizzo-, i'm on a notebook, so I'm using a touchpad.
<scizzo-> lunks: aaaa....so you want to be able to use 2 mice?
<lunks> scizzo-, yeah
<lunks> scizzo-, I've got 2 sections on my xorg.conf already, but probably I'm missing something
<lunks> http://pastebin.ca/928423
<lunks> my xorg.conf
<lunks> But look like it doesn't miss anything now, but it still won't work.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<scizzo-> lunks: try to use another protocol on the configured mouse
<scizzo-> lunks: like "ImPS/2"
<AutoMatriX> I just tried to reinstall hardy 5 but my CD-rom player just broke down
<scizzo-> lunks: oo wait
<AutoMatriX> is there a possibility to do a 'direct' net install ?
<lunks> AutoMatriX, have you tried unetbootin?
<lunks> AutoMatriX, I dunno what version of hardy it'll install, though
<scizzo-> lunks: it seems that most people are using /dev/psaux for the touchpad and /dev/input/mice for the configure mouse
<DanaG> I'll netbootin U!  (joke.)
<lunks> scizzo-, yeah, but would that work?
<scizzo-> lunks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348115
<scizzo-> lunks: looks like a good testing guide
<DanaG> Or more like, net unetSPLITin. (bad joke.)
<lunks> scizzo-, I'll try, thanks
<lunks> scizzo-, looks good, indeed =D
<scizzo-> lunks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/188351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188351 in xorg "[Hardy] External mouse on laptop will only double-click" [High,Incomplete]
<scizzo-> lunks: check that also
<lunks> I've checked, that would not be it
<scizzo-> lunks: might give some ideas of what might be wrong
<lunks> scizzo-, But that howto looks like a great guess... I've googled for it and didn't find it
<lunks> Hang on, I'll try and reply you with the result
<DanaG> Oh, another broken thing: udev.
<DanaG> err, evdev.
<AutoMatriX_> can one use the mini install.iso to install hardy ?
<DanaG> Gaack, what's with the beep on lid open and close?
<wastrel> ha
<wastrel> yes i have that
<DanaG> beep.  BEEP.  aagh.
<Bambi_BOFH> any sugestions on debugging a system that freezes within a minute of booting to login console?
<AutoMatriX_> is it possible to install hardy, getting the latest packets from the net, instead of installing the cd and doing upgrades afterwards ?
<wastrel> you can upgrade from gusty
<DanaG> here's what I did about the beep:   sudo chmod -v 000 /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/*lid*
<DanaG> (makes it not readable or writable by anybody or anything).
<wastrel> i usually have my sound turned off nayway
<wastrel> it's a reminder : your sound is on!
<AutoMatriX_> wastrel, I don't have gutsy on that machine, I tried a new installation bu tmy cd-dive just let me down
<wastrel> iono then
<AutoMatriX_> iono ?
<Bambi_BOFH> or for that matter, a way to search on only relevent seeming bugs
<lunks> scizzo-, didn't work =\ I even looked up on /dev/input what showed up when pluggin the usb mouse
<lunks> And it didn't help either
<wastrel> iono :  i don't know   but slangier/lazier
<lunks> touchpad still works, usb mouse not moving =P
 * kgoetz wonders if lunks uses ubuntu or debian
<lunks> ubuntu =)
<kgoetz> lunks: there should be a tool to control the touchpad, they often have a thing about using it and mice together
<AutoMatriX_> wastrel, tx for upgrading my english vocabulary, at least I got some help here :D
<wastrel> it's not english it's irc slang, horrible horrible irc slang
<lunks> kgoetz, looked for the same help there, as ubuntu is debian based and I wasn't getting help on #ubuntu =D
<wastrel> kgoetz: booting the rescue image work?
<lunks> kgoetz, I can't seem to find this tool. :P
<kgoetz> wastrel: i dont remember, i'll try it again to check. brb
<scizzo-> lunks: hmm not sure then
<scizzo-> lunks: need to sleep now anyways
<lunks> scizzo-, k, I will keep trying here
<lunks> thanks for the help =D
<WorkingOnWise> with 32 bit Hardy, on a dual core AMD64 laptop, what is the more stable flash and java? from what is available in the repos.
<lunks> brb
<kgoetz> i find it somewhat bizare that on a server (without xorg) your given the option to repear it
<lunks> Just dropped by to say it worked!
<lunks> I had to set usb mouse to "CorePointer", on both device and layout sections, and sendcoreevents to touchpad.
<lunks> On startup, touchpad didn't work, but after sometime it did.
 * DanaG wishes there were a real touchpad config thingy that exposed ALL options.
<DanaG> It'd be something like the Synaptics Windows control panel.
<Andre_Gondim> what can I install to some java software works?
<rhineheart_m> Is ebox already installed in hardy?
<WorkingOnWise> what java plugin is most stable in 32 bit firefox on 32 bit ubuntu? same ??? for flash.
<RAOF> WorkingOnWise: You'd be after the official Sun and Adobe plugins, respectively.  sun-java6-plugin or somesuch, and flashplugin-nonfree
<WorkingOnWise> RAOF: thanks. kinda wha I thought. I have found myself in a position with my work that all of a sudden firefox with flash and java are the apps I use 90% now!
<WorkingOnWise> but...I still want to be able to test and learn on Hardy, so I gotta run 32 bit for the greater stability....
 * RAOF notes that it's still not recommended to run Hardy on any machine you might need to be working at any particular time in the future.
<WorkingOnWise> lol...yeah..i figure it like this.... I ran MS stuff since 1992. Hardy is more stable that anything they got. Yeah, Gutsy is more so, and I would be more stable there, but Hardy has a few key aps that Gutsy is a little behind on...mainly Evolution. so..I take my chances, knowing that if I were like the 90, I'd be having more troubles and less fun with my laptop than on Hardy  :)
<WorkingOnWise> oh...and I like blood
<WorkingOnWise> hehe
<jadacyrus> I upgraded to hardy, now I cant change my background in gnome. i click on the walpaper i want but it doesnt change until i ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot
<cwillu> okay...
<cwillu> _THAT_ is cool
<cwillu> clicked a checkbox on my desktop, and another on the test machine
<cwillu> and the test machine's sound started coming out of the speakers on my desktop :)
<WorkingOnWise> what are u doing to pull that of?
<cwillu> WorkingOnWise, absolutely nothing (I think)
<cwillu> preferences | pulseaudio preferences
<cwillu> turn on multicast receiver on the one side, and sender on the other
<WorkingOnWise> ah...I gotta get up to speed on that...
<WorkingOnWise> sweet
<cwillu> now I just need to get dmx working, and I'm in nirvana
<danage> crimsun, scizzo-, thanks for your help, it worked
<rhineheart_m> Is hardy better comparing gutsy in server environment?
<cwillu> rhineheart_m, that's one of those hard to answer questions
<rhineheart_m> cwillu: what are you trying to say? gutsy is already stable and doing good in server ed?
<cwillu> rhineheart_m, I'm trying to say that I don't know if it's possible to give an honest answer without knowing what you have in mind
<Hobbsee> rhineheart_m: hardy will be better *after it releases*
<pwnguin> does brainstorm support html markup?
<ethana2> yarr
<ethana2> VLC and PA
<ethana2> what's the quickest way to remedy this?
<RAOF> ethana2: sudo aptitude install libasound2-plugins && asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<jadacyrus> I upgraded to hardy, now I cant change my background in gnome. i click on the walpaper i want but it doesnt change until i ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot
<Raspberry> heh -- I broke openoffice :)
<Raspberry> anybody here working on those packages?
<Raspberry> 2.4 isn't 100% and 2.3 isn't happy ... I'm in a lurch
<jadacyrus> im trying to change my wallpaper in gnome and it wont change
<atrus> i've got a huge vfs.debug file in my home directory that's growing every second with no useful information i can see. is there a way to stop that?
<J-_> Do you think it would be practical to install Hardy on a new Thinkpad, or should I wait?
<RAOF> J-_: This depends on how much work you are expected to do on this new Thinkpad.
<RAOF> J-_: If the thinkpad will ever be required to work at a specific time and place, I'd suggest not.  If it doesn't matter if things are broken for a couple of days, then maybe (and file bugs!)
<atrus> it's still a little up and down on my lenovo 3000 n100.
<J-_> RAOF: Well, it's not a production machine. And, yeah, bug reporting would be nice.
<J-_> I juset bought a R61e
<J-_> just*
<J-_> I know it'll run nicely with my GM965 chipset, and open drivers.
<J-_> Hopefully anyway
<RAOF> J-_: If it's not your only machine, go for it.  Hardy is settling down somewhat.  As long as you're familiar with the apt package system (and carefully read what it's going to do when you update), Hardy should be fine.
<J-_> Amaranth told me it would anyway. (sorry if you're busy, had to give you credit)
<J-_> Cool
<J-_> RAOF: What would I need to know? I'm quite familiar with apt. Been running Ubuntu for a few years now I think.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> banshee is written on c#?
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Yes.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, shock
<J-_> Which hardy CD should I download for a Core 2 Duo?
<RAOF> J-_: Just a familiarity.  Probably updating with aptitude (and carefully checking that it's not going to be removing something critical) is good.
<J-_> I've always used x86 cd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, i386
<RAOF> x86 will work, as will x86-64.  Which you want depends on what you want from your machine.
<J-_> Never had a core 2 duo before(just arrived today)
<RAOF> Oh, and how much RAM you have.
<J-_> 2gb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> x86, sorry
<Hydrogen> banshee is written in bad.
<RAOF> J-_: Well, that should be supported fine with either x86 or x86-64.
<RAOF> x86-64 is faster for some things, but unless you're really hitting the CPU this is generally unnoticable.
 * RAOF fails his will save
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Hydrogen, no suprise
<RAOF> Hydrogen: How so?
<Hydrogen> RAOF: 1) it uses gtk 2) it uses mono 3) it tries to clone itunes
<J-_> x86 or x86-64 means, PC(intel x86) desktop CD) or 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop cd?
<RAOF> J-_: x86-64 is less supported by annoying proprietary vendors (flash, java, mainly)
<Hydrogen> I'm pretty sure that the sum of those three is something around absolute zero
<RAOF> J-_: AMD64 is x86-64
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, x86_64 is for both amd64 or intel_64
<J-_> RAOF: K that clears it up =) Will I have to switch anything in bios if I use x86?
<RAOF> No.
<J-_> yay!
<J-_> Thanks a lot
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Hydrogen, lol
<J-_> So, I guess I'll go with x86 for now, then switch to x86-64 after it is supported.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, i doubt that x86-64 will be well supported ever
<J-_> K
<J-_> Is there any difference in performance?
<J-_> Will anything be not used in x86 than x86-64?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, if u have any applications built to take the advantage of 64 bits, yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no
<J-_> ah okay, cool. Makes sense
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 4g of ram
<RAOF> J-_: Not really.  You won't be able to run 64bit code, but you probably don't care.
<J-_> RAOF: exactly =)
<J-_> I just hope hardy doesn't break my lappy.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i really wander how fast will it be with 4g of ram
<J-_> I'll scream, possibly go insane a little.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, wat model is ur laggy?
<RAOF> The x86-64 architecture relaxes some of the stupid limitations of IA32, so code built for x86-64 is generally a bit faster.  But you probably won't care.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lappy*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<J-_> Thinkpad R61e
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, hi mine is t61p
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: x86-64 is well supported right now.  Just not by closed-source annoyances :)
<J-_> Core 2 Duo  @ 2Ghz, GM965 chipset, 2gb RAM, Intel PRO wireless.
<RAOF> Which will probably change shortly, as the standard ram loadout exceeds the 32bit address space.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, i thought java is open source?
<J-_> ...ohlawd
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Kinda.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, sweet
<J-_> I just hope it runs well.
<J-_> 15.4"
<RAOF> Some of java is open source, and the rest will be.  But you can't currently build a Sun java environment from open code.
<RAOF> Which is why icedtea exists - it's a temporary open-source fork of OpenJDK.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, im learning java now and sun-java is terrible with 64bit
 * J-_ wonders if the newer Transmission is in get deb
<J-_> getdeb*
<RAOF> J-_: Newer than 1.0.6, or whatever is in Hardy?
<J-_> yes, newer than what is in Gutsy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> I thought hardy has the newest stable version
<RAOF> I believe it does, yes.
<J-_> 1.06 is there
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: What's wrong with 64bit java?  Apart from the lack of a browser plugin, of course.
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Heh, maybe you should run it in the Mono VM with ikvm :P
<J-_> RAOF: that would definitely suck. I watch a lot of youtube myself. =P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, browser plugin is big problem
<RAOF> There is an icedtea plugin, but icedtea != Sun java.  It's still a bit incomplete.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my university teaches sun java
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and we need to learn java-applet
<RAOF> So did mine.
<RAOF> Urgh.
<RAOF> Well, they're pretty simple.  It's just Java without a main, inherited from an applet class.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> which means icedtea is probly not a good option
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the api is incomplete
<RAOF> You should be able to use it.  I'd imagine you're unlikely to hit the incomplete areas as a part of introductory Java.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, i agree with u
<J-_> Man, I can't wait til my wrt54gl tomorrow. =D Going to put Tomato firmware on it.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, im just dont wanna take the risk
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, i dont want my windows classmates say that linux sucks ;P
<J-_> haha
<J-_> It doesn't though. >.>
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> they r stupid
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's the problem
 * J-_ will hopefully be all primed up tomorrow for the LUG meeting and the new Lappy.
<J-_> with Hardy on it of course.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, hardy is pretty stable right now on my box
<J-_> Nice
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, but it's still alpha, so be aware
<J-_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: which chipset do you have on it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, same as urs
<J-_> ohhh excellent.
<J-_> I'm happy already
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, graphic card?
<J-_> integrated.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, i heard that the intel driver is little bit buggy
<J-_> Hrm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont know if they fixed it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, any idea?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> going to eat, brb
<J-_> Cool, I was talking to a dev a couple weeks ago, he said everything should work awesome
<J-_> I just hope so =P
 * J-_ wonders if putting Ubuntu on the lappy, if it'll void my warranty
<J-_> :shrug:
<DanaG> Just watch the load-cycle issue.
<J-_> Can't stand Vista, will be glad to have Hardy on it. Took me 5 minutes to see what resolution I was using.
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: About the intel graphics drivers?  They're not particularly buggy.  They've got pretty much the best support going.
<J-_> ohh nice
<RAOF> They *do* suffer from the problem that the whole linux & X acceleration architecture is in the process of being redesigned, but that's neither here nor there :)
<J-_> hmm
<J-_> RAOF: Is that bad?
<RAOF> Not really.  It's just that they're not the super-fast drivers that should be available in, say a year's time.
<J-_> ah okay.
<RAOF> EXA performance really _needs_ the TTM work that's being done; the intel gallium driver is apparrently substantially faster than the current DRI, and will fix redirected-direct-rendering, et.
<RAOF> Basically, they'll be much more awesome in 6 months or so.
<J-_> It's not like I play games or anything. Although, I'd like to install CS:S in wine sometime. But that's just meh. I'd rather learn something worth doing like code.
<J-_> nice
<J-_> 1h before I get to burn Hardy. =D
 * DanaG can't use Wine as long as it clashes with PulseAudio..... and as long as it changes my screen resolution without asking, for some apps, even when they're not set to fullscreen.
<J-_> Oh yeah. I hope the Graphic installation works just as good as the Alternate.
<J-_> hrm, no Pulse support?
<J-_> Ah well
<J-_> It's not like I play it a lot. I haven't had it install for probably 2 years now.
<J-_> installed even
<RAOF> Heh.  I've only just fixed a bug which made wine & pulse coexist peasefully.
<J-_> hmm
<RAOF> DanaG: Is that with "asoundconf set-pulseaudio"?  Sucks.
<DanaG> YOu might want to rephrase the previous sentence -- it seems to say the opposite of what you intend.
<RAOF> DanaG: No, it says exactly what I intended.  alsa-driver wasn't providing mixers correctly, so pulseaudio wasn't claiming the soundcard.  Wine uses alsa in a broken way, so it wasn't fazed by the lack of mixers and went merrily along.
<RAOF> By fixing ALSA, wine no longer plays nicely with pulseaudio :)
<RAOF> (And by fixing this, I mean "using module-assistant to build alsa-source")
<Hobbsee> RAOF: when will it be done?
<Hobbsee> oh, 6 months
<RAOF> Hobbsee: You mean TTM/gallium?  Yeah.  It might make Intrepid.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: well, intel drivers working nicely
<Hobbsee> under exa
<DanaG> aah, so the thing about pulseaudio was s/made/incorrectly let/
<RAOF> I want the nouveau guys to make a release, so Intrepid can have nouveau instead of/as well as nv.
<J-_> Will my GM965 chipset be comparable to my fx5200 nvidia card in my desktop or be any better? Usage wise?
<RAOF> J-_: The driver situation is pretty much better for the Intel chip.  As far as performance, the fx5200 will probably stomp all over the Intel card.
<J-_> ah cool
<J-_> :shrug: =)
<Amaranth> The Intel chip is missing some key features but is much more stable
<J-_> Amaranth: Sorry for the bother earlier. =)
<Amaranth> ?
<J-_> Ah, I highlighted you
<J-_> Guess it didn't do anything.
<J-_> =D
<Amaranth> oh, i was asleep
<Amaranth> it most likely beeped very loud as i had forgotten to turn my speakers down
<J-_> =|
<J-_> Won't do that anymore then.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, take a look at thinkwiki.org when u install ubuntu, pretty helpful
<Amaranth> J-_: Unless you're trying to get someone's attention it's considered polite to mangle their name a bit
<J-_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: K
<Amaranth> like A.maranth
<Amaranth> not that I care
<J-_> K
<Amaranth> If you're talking about me I'd prefer you used my name plainly that way I can find out what you said about me :P
<J-_> Amaranth: I got the Lappy today. =)
<J-_> Exactly, that's why I pretty much did it.
<Amaranth> J-_: I know, I said "Put hardy on that sucker"
<Amaranth> And you said you hadn't even turned it on yet
<J-_> hmm
<Amaranth> btw, while the 965 does work well the driver for it is rather...simple
<J-_> nice
<Amaranth> so you can expect it to run faster, better, and more efficiently as time goes on
<Amaranth> they're still optimizing :)
<J-_> I can't wait
<J-_> 61% done downloading the x86 iso.
<J-_> If I wasn't quite lacking I would have already downloaded the darn thing. lol
<J-_> days ago
<Amaranth> What one are you getting?
<Amaranth> also, why x86?
<Amaranth> you have java programs that are closed-source and don't work with icedtea?
<J-_> Hmm, figured it would be better with software support as said earlier...?
<Amaranth> eh, i guess x86 is slightly easier
<J-_> After the final release, I'll probably switch to x86-64
<Amaranth> and if you manage to fit more than 4GB of memory in there you're rewiring the mobo
<J-_> ...
<J-_> I have 2GB
<Amaranth> laptops tend to max out at 4GB or less
<J-_> That sounds partially bad. lol
<Amaranth> so you can't get enough ram in there to need amd64
<J-_> hmm
<Amaranth> the extra registers and junk don't help much
<J-_> Yeah I think this lappy supports upto 4GB
<J-_> I think I'll be happy with 2gb though. I've always ran 512bm
<J-_> mb*
<Amaranth> and actually amd64 removed some instructions that are useful for virtual machines
<J-_> 512mb on my desktop that is.
<Amaranth> they had to remove a couple instructions to fit the extra registers
<J-_> I see, I don't really understand that though.
<Amaranth> well, they didn't _have_ to
<Amaranth> but they're stupid
<Amaranth> hehe, that's ok
<J-_> Too far in zee realm.
<J-_> =P
<Amaranth> Just think "amd64 helps video encoding but hurts Java/.NET"
<Amaranth> the pentium 4 was like that too but much much worse
<J-_> hmm, I have a P4
<Amaranth> netburst is a virtual machine writer's nightmare
<J-_> Works pretty good right now, but dying. Or, maybe it's just my Gutsy Installation I don't know
<Amaranth> Netburst being the name of the P4 architecture
<J-_> neat
<RAOF> Amaranth: The insane pipeline length?
<Amaranth> RAOF: that's part of it
<Amaranth> yay stalls
<J-_> Can anyone suggest a router that I can hook up a external drive to? Or, would I need a network? I figured a ext. drive hooked up to a router would essentially be a network drive. But, I could be totally wrong.
<RAOF> J-_: You need special hardware in the router.  Viz: some form of hard drive interface :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> time capsule + airport extreme (kidding)
<J-_> Ah okay. Then, I'll just figure out how to hook up my ext drive to my server, and SSH to it
<J-_> Not sure of a way to do so, but if there's a will there's a way
<Amaranth> I find it amusing that a 1Ghz Pentium 3 blows away a 2Ghz Pentium 4
<J-_> hrm, my desktop in a P3 3.o Ghz
<J-_> 3.0*
<Amaranth> Well, no, once you get to 2Ghz the Pentium 4 starts to take the lead
<J-_> p4 too
<J-_> darn fingers.
<Amaranth> but basically you have to have double the clock speed or better
<Raspberry> I'm excited to say the MESA / OpenGL problem will be fixed soon :)
<J-_> P4, 3Ghz
<Amaranth> J-_: So a 1.6Ghz Core 2 Duo will be faster than that :P
<Amaranth> Even without using the second core, really
<J-_> Amaranth: Nice, that's awesome as this one is a 2ghz.
<J-_> =D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> T7100?
<J-_> c2d @ 2GHz
<Amaranth> right, so faster than your desktop
<Raspberry> I'm running a 1.6Ghz Core 2 Duo (T7500)
<J-_> =)
<Raspberry> it's faster than my AMD64 AthlonX2 4800+
<Amaranth> HD speed is probably close between the two as well, unless you have a really good one in the desktop or a really bad one in the laptop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, ? my T7500 clocked at 2.2
<Raspberry> sorry L7500
<J-_> the HD is only 5400rpm. slow =(
<J-_> In the Lappy that is
<Amaranth> ouch
<Raspberry> I did a lot of research on HDD 5400rpm isn't that much slower than a 7200rpm
<J-_> Ah well, I can upgrade later.
<Amaranth> i traded size for speed when i got mine
<J-_> nice
<Raspberry> save your money and upgrade to a SSD SATA HDD for your laptop :)
<Amaranth> could have gotten a 200GB 4200rpm one but I got a 100GB 7200rpm one instead
<Raspberry> they're lightning fast
<Amaranth> Now they're up to 160GB 7200rpm drives
 * DanaG has a 200GB 7200RPM drive.
<Raspberry> and they use 15%-30% less battery
<J-_> Amaranth: wow
<Amaranth> DanaG: In a laptop?
<J-_> Raspberry: really?
<DanaG> Yup.  Hitachi 7k200-200.
<Raspberry> yeah
<DanaG> 7k200 is the (simplified) model, 200 is the capacity.
<Raspberry> the hitachi's burn out after 3-5 years of use
<Amaranth> Raspberry: SSD are slower for sequential reads/writes
<J-_> Raspberry: Probably throw ya back a few bucks though. lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, swap the optical drive to a ultra bay hd adapt and put a ssd on it
<Amaranth> DanaG: ah, that's the successor to mine
<DanaG> Got load cycles?  I have 80000 of them.
<Raspberry> I haven't had a hitachi that's lasted longer than 5 years in a laptop ... with most of the burning out at 3 years of daily use
<glance> anyone here that have successfully installed hardy with fai?
<Amaranth> fastest drives you can get in a laptop
<J-_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Don't know what you mean at all. Hardware illiterate here.
<DanaG> In 1240 hours.
<glance> i have some stupid debconf problem with grub.
<glance> it won't generate a menu.lst for mee.
<Raspberry> J-_: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609244
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, u can swap ur optical drive to a ext battery or a hd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, which is called the ultra bay by ibm
<Raspberry> I have the ThinkPad X61t model 776298U
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, sweet
<J-_> Sounds neat.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> t61p 8891cto
<J-_> that drive looks delicious. the review is even funnier.
<Raspberry> it's faster than my desktop -- I have it plugged into a 24" Benq display and it works great at 1920x1200 (VGA) & 1400x1050 (LVDS)
<Raspberry> 4gb of RAM running Hardy 64bit ... everything is great except that the MESA drivers for Ubuntu have been broken for almost 3 months now
<Raspberry> so I can't do anything with OpenGL
<J-_> If I don't have an optical drive, how the heck am I suppose to watch DVD's, or reinstall Ubuntu? =P
<Raspberry> not over 2-3 fps anyway -- any opengl from WINE restarts X
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> $1800 for a hd
<Raspberry> J-_: rip the DVDs to 700mb AVI :)  or put a external DVD R/W on your desk like I do
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> more expensive than my laptop
<J-_> Raspberry: Makes sense. Good sense at that, but teh price is a bit overwhelming. But solid-state is goodness.
<J-_> Yay, Hardy is downloaded.
<J-_> Time to put on CD
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y macbook air is a joke
<DanaG> HP makes a business 2" laptop with an optical drive.
<RAOF> Raspberry: What card?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and now we have x300 too
<DanaG> 12".
<DanaG> Lost a digit.
<DanaG> HP 2510p.
<J-_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I think the new Lenovo will kick the air's arse. But I don't want to flame, or start a flameware.
<RAOF> Raspberry: Mesa shouldn't be broken :)
<J-_> =|
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> J-_, the ssd price is a joke
<J-_> indeed
<J-_> a lot of cash
<Raspberry> RAOF: The X3100
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wait max 1 year, when major hd vendors are able to deliver ssd, it gonna be cheaper than hdd
 * RAOF skeptates.
<Raspberry> RAOF: Intel X3100
<RAOF> Raspberry: Can you give the bug number?  That card should be well supported, right?
<Raspberry> the Ubuntu people blamed it on FreeDesktop and refused to fix it ... marking all the bugs INVALID.... so I did a bunch of digging on FreeDesktop and it turns out the issues with MESA were fixed almost 45 days ago... and the new MESA / Intel drivers hadn't been recompiled since then
<Raspberry> after pointing that out -- they put it in the upstream with priority for release with Alpha 5
<Raspberry> i'm looking up the bug #s
<RAOF> Raspberry: I remember reading a bug in the freedesktop bugtracker about wine pushing an invalid fragment program to the driver, which promptly crashed.
<RAOF> Is that it?
<DanaG> Do take a look at notebookforums.com.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Which, of course, is still the driver's fault
<Raspberry> RAOF: part of it, but primarily, yes
<J-_> I just hope I don't get affected by the bug as I have a x3100
<Raspberry> all x3100 people are affected
<Raspberry> we've been affected for months
<Amaranth> RAOF: Everyone blames the programs when they manage to do something to kill the driver, the driver is supposed to protect against such things
<Raspberry> hamstringing our 3d performance in Linux / X
<Amaranth> Raspberry: I find this hard to believe, I know people happily running Compiz on their X3100
<Raspberry> Amaranth: the driver was fixed in Early January
<RAOF> Amaranth: Absolutely.  No application should crash X, ever.  It's always an X/driver bug.
<Raspberry> Amaranth: I'm happily running it
<J-_> I see, at least I hope I can run the stuff I do coherently.
<Raspberry> but it's using DRI stuff not truely OpenGL
<Amaranth> Raspberry: Compiz is OpenGL
<Raspberry> they've moved it to Alpha6 now
<Amaranth> there is no "DRI" stuff, you access the 3D hardware with OpenGL
<Raspberry> here's the FreeDesktop bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13492
<RAOF> Unless you're a driver implementing OpenGL, of course. :)
<Raspberry> here's one of the many Ubuntu bugs on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/178292
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in mesa "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Amaranth> RAOF: well, duh :P
<Raspberry> I would say this MESA driver issue has caused at least 20 separate bugs to open that I've seen and I can only imagine that there are/were dozens more --
<J-_> Amaranth: Is that why you suggested Free drivers when you told me that my lappy is supported in Hardy?
<Raspberry> J-_: the intel drivers are Free
<RAOF> Raspberry: Yup, that was the bug I was thinking about.  It should only affect wine, since other programs are likely to not push invalid programs :)
<J-_> Ah okay. =S
<Raspberry> RAOF: it effected lots of other things :)  Like Enemy Territory
<Raspberry> and TuxRacer
<Raspberry> I was getting 2-3fps
<J-_> I vaguely play games anyway, so I don't think it'll affect me. But, I do run minimal Compiz-fusion with Emerald.
<Raspberry> I still only get 2.0 fps in Extreme Tux Racer with my X3100
<Raspberry> Compiz works fine for the most part, although I only turn it on to show off ... because many of the effects are choppy
<J-_> I think I will use this lappy more for research than anything. I like the mobility, and I can bring it anywhere I like. (first laptop ever. Only used a laptop twice before owning one)
<Raspberry> I started testing 3d performance with TuxRacer because when I told people I was testing it with glxgears they laughed and said that wasn't a real test
<RAOF> Raspberry: Tuxracer running slowly would have had exactly nothing to do with that bug.  Either it would've crashed X, or you were seeing another problem.
<Raspberry> so how can I improve opengl performance with my X3100 card -- I should get better than 2.5fps in TuxRacer, since I get 25fps+ in World of Warcraft
<pwnguin> via wine?
<pwnguin> or via windows?
<RAOF> No idea.
<J-_> Was there a lot of fooling around to get this chipset working? Or, has it worked smoothly? I hope I made the right choice of downloading the live cd.
<Raspberry> via Windows ... I get 8-15fps when I could run WoW in WINE
<Raspberry> J-_: i just worked
<J-_> K
<Raspberry> J-_: IT just worked... just make sure you're using the "intel" chipset
<J-_> Yeah it says on my receipt, "Intel GMA x3100 GM965"
<Raspberry> no in X
<pwnguin> i think you mean driver, not chipset
<pwnguin> the chipsets the same whether you try to load vesa or intel ;)
<Amaranth> did freenode just die for anyone else?
<Amaranth> been trying to reconnect for 6 minutes, this is the third time i got connected
<pwnguin> just a split
<Amaranth> the other two i got disconnected before i even got through the MOTD
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> freenode is working
<Amaranth> no, that's not a split
<J-_> Amaranth: Netsplit, and I didn't die
<stdin> I know card split
<Amaranth> that's a server going down or something
<pwnguin> im just saying, on my end, it says niven split
<Amaranth> card didn't split, it died
<pwnguin> presumably because it was under massive load
<Amaranth> pwnguin: you're in niven
<pwnguin> hmm
<Amaranth> it doesn't say niven split, it says niven gave you that message
<Amaranth> card hiccupped
<pwnguin> oh, card's the name of another server
<Raspberry> here's the specs on the laptop I have: http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-bin/ssialias?infotype=AN&subtype=CA&htmlfid=897/ENUS107-640&appname=lenovous&language=en
<J-_> wow. loading Ubuntu up on my lappy. Seems weird to see "ubuntu" on it.
 * J-_ giggles
<Raspberry> they just compiled new drivers on the 26th of February, but this problem still isn't fixed :P
<pwnguin> confusing, when the discussion was about video cards ;)
<Raspberry> they = ubuntu devs
<J-_> Live CD taking a while to load. Still not loaded yet.
<J-_> Checking out graphic mode first.
<Raspberry> J-_: what laptop do you have?
<J-_> R61e
<J-_> she
<J-_> She's booted, soonish now.
<J-_> Yay
<bazhang> Hardy is really nice on my R60e ;]
<J-_> Wow, disk kind of sounds weird in there
<pwnguin> also, it can be a bug in both mesa and X
<pwnguin> x shouldn't crash
<pwnguin> but just stopping x from crashing may not be enough
<Raspberry> ?
<J-_> Should I check out an unsecured wireless network? I guess I shouldn't, or shouldn't ask. I could be illegal.
<J-_> it*
<J-_> "questionable legal activity"
<jussi01> o4o!!!!:P
<J-_> =X
<ethana2> Windows users are bad for my health.
<ethana2> They raise my blood pressure.
<J-_> jeebus man. I just can't believe the performance with this laptop. there's a huge noticeable difference on the live cd portion of the laptop. I'm sure it'll be a lot better once it's installed.
<J-_> I mean, HUGE different between my desktop and laptop.
<J-_> Way better on Lappy.
<J-_> it's crazy
<Amaranth> J-_: when i got my laptop it ran the livecd better than my mac mini ran an installed system :)
<J-_> you guys are doing something right, Amaranth =)
<Amaranth> i just make compiz go
<DanaG> Laptop CD drives are slow, and Mac Mini CD drives are worse.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's that HP ultralight.  http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3905
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there ARE now 5400rpm 1.8" drives.
<J-_> man, it really sounds like the laser in my lappy is going crazy when the cd is spinning. Is that normal?
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> sure
<Raspberry> whatever
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yeah.  There's the bug in wine that it's sending a broken frogment program.  there's the bug in the Intel driver that a broken fragment program takes down X :)
<ethana2> gallium come quickly
<J-_> should just use the whole drive on the lappy as Ubuntu? =P As I didn't install Ubuntu first. I have Vista on.
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder if nouveau's gallium is fixed...
<J-_> screw it, I haven't used iwndows in a year.
<RAOF> Wine is really quite good, now :)
 * DanaG goes to bed now.  Good night.
<DanaG> Oh hey, something random:  I put the following line in something in /etc/acpi/suspend.d, and it improved suspend reliablility:
<DanaG> DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo
<DanaG> I had noticed suspend being more reliable when on AC then when on battery, and then I realized that that's because I use compiz when on AC but not on battery.  I tried Metacity on AC and Compiz on Battery, and it turned out that Compiz was the deciding factor.  Thus, apparently it helps to kick the GPU into 3D mode before suspend.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Hows that for ammunition in the "turn compiz off on battery" battle? :D
<bazhang> well the open-office hypenation bug went away with the last update ;]
<Amaranth> DanaG's laptop suspends more reliably when using compiz :D
<Amaranth> RAOF: oh, that reminds me, nvidia fixed sync to vblank
<Amaranth> Not that it matters, sync to vblank sucks power
<J-_> 65% done installing =D
<bazhang> and trackerd can now be turned off yeah! ;]
<J-_> jeebus, screen went blank for a sec, scared teh crap out of me, but I guess that's normal lol
<bazhang> haha
<J-_> no use = screen turns off
<J-_> bazhang: new lappy - installing hardy =P
<bazhang> J-_: brave soul ;]
<Amaranth> J-_: so was compiz working right away on the livecd too?
<J-_> yes, default compiz
<Amaranth> yay
<Amaranth> RAOF: did you ever try static?
<J-_> Amaranth: im guessing I don't have to install drivers, etc.? everything will be preinstalled as they are free drivers?
<Amaranth> J-_: everything should just work
<J-_> or will I get a warning like when I enable restricted?
<Amaranth> no need to get drivers or anything
<J-_> awesome
<Amaranth> no restricted
<J-_> used to nvidia =P
<Amaranth> you probably won't even have to tweak anything to get suspend to work
<J-_> nice =D
<J-_> so when I close lappy, she'll go to sleep?
<J-_> typing weird because laptop is infront of me and I'm hugging screen to type. lol
<Amaranth> should
<Amaranth> don't do it now though :P
<J-_> neh sir!
<darrend> Amaranth: are you saying suspend is more reliable in hardy than gutsy?
<darrend> I have reliability issues in gutsy on several laptops
<J-_> ubuntu's sound has went off 3 times while installing so far.
<Amaranth> darrend: very much so
<darrend> cool
<Amaranth> darrend: mostly thanks to 2.6.24
<darrend> I'm only running hardy on my desktop right now
<Amaranth> but also since he has a thinkpad with all intel stuff inside
<Amaranth> so it would probably suspend just fine in gutsy too
<darrend> hmm.. my Asus is mostly intel - I geta single successful suspend/resume - after that it will never resume from successive suspends until a hard reboot
<Amaranth> darrend: But on my laptop in gutsy 1 out of 10 times (at least) my laptop would fail to resume and I had to do a bunch of tweaks
<J-_> i have to ask. on this thinkpad there's this weird slot on the left beside the one usb port. what is it? lol
<Amaranth> With hardy I don't have those tweaks and suspend has yet to fail
<Amaranth> J-_: firewire?
<RAOF> Amaranth: No, I didn't.  I'll wait till it hits some form of VCS :P
<Amaranth> RAOF: it's like 40 lines of code
<J-_> dunno, the button I can press and it ejects long, and i can put it back in
<Amaranth> J-_: oh, is the slot about the width of a credit card?
<darrend> anyone know why several of my custom icon sets don't want to work in hardy?  The OSX set for one :(
<J-_> yes
<Amaranth> J-_: it's either pcmcia or expresscard
<Amaranth> probably expresscard
<bazhang> pcmcia
<J-_> 303 updates!!!!!
<J-_> Amaranth: cool, thanks
<Amaranth> yeah, that's hardy for ya
<J-_> =)
<Amaranth> they're actually preparing the next alpha release right now :P
<bazhang> oh my gosh Hardy supports hibernate!! this is unreal!
<Amaranth> getting the CDs down to size then handing off to testers, i guess
<bazhang> gave a little beep when I closed the lid and then again when I opened it ;]
<Amaranth> ah, i only tried hibernate once
<Amaranth> but it too worked
<Amaranth> suspend beeps for me too, just like a thinkpad
<bazhang> first time ever ;]
<Amaranth> i think gnome-power-manager just wants to make me feel like i got a better laptop :P
<bazhang> hehe
 * Amaranth throws computer through window
<Amaranth> STUPID THING INSTALL THE RIGHT SQUASHFS
 * Amaranth goes crazy
<J-_> MAN, UNREAL! whoops, 500 kbps. my nic on my desktop must be going
<Raspberry> they changed the suspend beep sound
<bazhang> Hardy is now the world leader of OSes ;]
<Amaranth> 'for a38 and up you have to name the files *.chroot and not *.bootstrap.'
<Amaranth> thanks a lot
<Amaranth> stabbity stab
<bazhang> this is weird--there is a small crescent moon on my thinkpad that blinks when it hibernates--never seen that before
<Amaranth> bazhang: it had better not do it when you're hibernating
<Amaranth> bazhang: hibernate == suspend to disk, zero power usage
<bazhang> Amaranth: what does it signify?
<Amaranth> as in, you can pull the battery out and leave it for a year
<Amaranth> you're doing sleep
<Amaranth> suspend to ram
<Amaranth> don't pull the battery, it'll die :P
<bazhang> thanks!
<Amaranth> when you sleep basically everything except the RAM turns off so you need to keep power to the RAM
<Amaranth> but on the other hand resume is almost instant
<bazhang> so to get back just hit enter? Amaranth
<Amaranth> hibernate writes out the contents of RAM to disk and turns off completely but it takes forever to resume
<Amaranth> bazhang: sure, push any key on the thing
<J-_> sweet
<Amaranth> on my any key on the keyboard, the volume keys, and the power button will resume it
<bazhang> nice thanks Amaranth
<Amaranth> basically everything except the mouse
<bazhang> need an op in #ubuntu
<bazhang> wow resume took a long time ;]
<J-_> hmm my battery status says it can't get data, and shows a plug...
<J-_> just updating though
<J-_> wasn't like that before
<J-_> back to normal now =D
<pwnguin> so ipw is gone
<pwnguin> is anyone using iwl currently?
<dencrypt> cd /media/
<dencrypt> ugm
<dencrypt> wrong tab ;)
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yo, iwl here!
<RAOF> Amaranth: So you didn't see mjg's LCA talk "Why hibernate doesn't work, never worked, and cannot work?" :)
<RAOF> At least, I think that was mjg...
<Amaranth> RAOF: Yeah, I saw it
<Amaranth> it was him
<Amaranth> you can tell by the sarcasm and hate of the title ;)
<RAOF> :)
<pwnguin> RAOF: im having difficulties with the wireless, and im not sure why
<RAOF> My laptop leads a charmed life.
<RAOF> I should probably be on the lookout for moving woods.
<J-_> Amaranth is the man!
<pwnguin> im upgrading a kernel right now, so if im lucky, it fixes itself
<Amaranth> J-_: Did suspend work or something?
<J-_> no, my fricken laptop works! you told me what to get and I got it. =P
<J-_> well I don't know if suspend works yet
<Amaranth> close the lid with the power cord removed :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: I really hope someone implements his idea, it'll fix most of the annoying issues with sleep and hibernate
<J-_laptop> why the hell is there tor? wtf!? this better not limit me
<J-_laptop> I'll be creaming at my isp
<J-_laptop> ...
<J-_laptop> screaming*
<pwnguin> why is there tor?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Ah, mjg's "let's just kexec into a kernel that can do everything sensibly" idea?
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be awesome.
<Amaranth> RAOF: after that hibernate should basically work all the time and it makes sleep simpler
<J-_laptop> I don't know, really. My ISP included it in my hostmask.
<pwnguin> heh
<RAOF> Amaranth: And on !x86, too :)
<J-_laptop> #ubuntu better not block me.
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: you're not on tor
<pwnguin> toronto duh
<beast-feast> mmmm tor
<zniavre> hello
<J-_laptop> Amaranth: toronto, yeah. lol
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: tor gets a special hostmask cloak that we have banned, you wouldn't have gotten into the channel
<RAOF> Amaranth: static fails to build for me.
<J-_laptop> Amaranth: okay, cool
<Amaranth> RAOF: you need smspillaz's version
<pwnguin> if you're on tor, it's doing a crappy job of hiding your ip
<beast-feast> Amaranth, wrong, at least, regarding this channel
<pwnguin> ;)
<J-_laptop> kinda freaked me out a bit
<Amaranth> RAOF: the original one is for 0.6
<zniavre> i got strange behaviour of network-manager :each rebbot i must setup manualiy the network cause there is no ip usable
<zniavre> is it known as bug?
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: try suspend already :P
<J-_laptop> okay okay, hold on. :closes lid:
<J-_laptop> *prays*
<J-_> hahaha it beeped.
<pwnguin> did it fail?
<J-_> crap I didn't remove power cord.
<pwnguin> oh, heh, turned that off
<J-_laptop> nice it worked despite the power cord.
<J-_laptop> but, now I'm lagging.
 * J-_laptop tries without powercord.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yes, it's approximately as cool as I expected.
<J-_> the suspend light blinked, while the battery icon went off, now the suspend light is solid
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: yeah, you just disconnected :P
<Amaranth> so it has to catch up on everything while you were gone since you weren't gone long enough for it to drop the connection
<J-_> that could be bad in a long instance of being on suspend....
<pwnguin> na
<Amaranth> no, because then you just get disconnected for real
<Amaranth> and have to reconnect, same as if your network had died or something
<pwnguin> eventually you get dropped, since you're no longer responding to the net anyways
<J-_laptop> ah okay, sounds neat.
<J-_laptop> Once I get my server going again, I should get screen going on that, and just log in from a session on there since it'll always run 24h like it did before
<J-_laptop> If it can be done that is.
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: do you use irssi now?
<J-_laptop> yes, always have
<Amaranth> ah, alright then
<henkjan> irssi users?
<Amaranth> screen works for you then
<J-_laptop> =)
<henkjan> /disco dance for nice colors :)
<Amaranth> otherwise you can run irssi in screen and enable the irssi proxy plugin so you can connect to it from xchat too
<Amaranth> so xchat when you can, ssh and screen when you can't
<J-_laptop> neat, I've never used screen before. Just irssi. actually, I lie, I've used it but it was for a short time.
<J-_laptop> neat
<J-_laptop> I should ask an op in freenode to get me a hostmask for this nick. Don't want no hackage. <3
<awalton_laptop> should probably do the same.
 * Amaranth hugs his cloak
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: so everything is working good?
 * awalton_laptop notices J-_laptop and awalton_laptop match.
<Amaranth> J-_laptop: just don't try windowed OpenGL applications, always run them fullscreen :)
<Amaranth> that means no google earth
<J-_laptop> Yes, so far. I lurve it. My fingers aren't working fine though, small keyboard, lol.
<J-_laptop> Amaranth: that's alright, I never used that before anyway. But, now I must sell a Les Paul Custom to pay for this lappy and school that is due. =)
<Amaranth> ouchie
<J-_laptop> hehe, ah well. It's worth it. I have a few extra guitars. I wanted to get a martin before, but grabbed the laptop instead.
<J-_laptop> hmmm try to play somafm, and exaile crashes.
<AutoMatriX> zniavre, high there
<J-_laptop> maybe it needs a codec I don't have
<zniavre> AutoMatriX:   :o)  good morning
<J-_laptop> arrgh, no ubotu
<JDahl> I would like tracker to use thunderbird instead of Evolution.  If I go to Systems->Preferences->Search & Indexing->Email,  then there is a click-box to enable thunderbird,  but it cannot be selected (grayed out). Any way to enable it?
<RAOF> JDahl: No; the thunderbird backend is experimental.
<JDahl> ok, thanks
<pwnguin> RAOF: you know, i recall setting up some custom rules for iwl. maybe its time to undo those
<J-_laptop> damn it, now I'm not getting any sound.
<J-_laptop> first crash, sending bug report =P
<Gil> Anybody here using nonfree Nvidia drivers with Hardy?
<savvas> oh crash report, good thing you reminded me
<savvas> present!
<savvas>   Installed: 169.09+2.6.24.9-10.28
<savvas>   Candidate: 169.12+2.6.24.10-11.29
<savvas> nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> Gil: what's the problem?
<Gil> savvas I get a crash using nvidia-settings
<Gil> basically, Hardy doesn't think my monitor can do 85hz when it can
<Gil> so by default I can only choose up to 60hz
<Gil> so I did an apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Gil> and changed to 85hz through that, which was great
<Gil> however, when I tried to save settings to the X configuration file
<Gil> the app crashes
<Gil> just wanted to see if this was just me
<savvas> Gil: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> in section "Device" add this line:
<savvas> Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"
 * Gil writes it down
<savvas> save, close and log out
<Gil> I'm at work :)
<Gil> will do it when I get home, so writing it down!
<savvas> ah
<savvas> well... this fixes the bug for the correct hz :)
<Gil> excellent! Is this a hardy bug?
<savvas> i contacted nvidia about it, they said they'll set it to false by default probably
<savvas> um.. nvidia-settings is nvidia's stuff i think
<savvas> do a sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<savvas> and send them an email about nvidia-settings
<Gil> kk
<Gil> apart from that, hardy's been working great for me so far
<Gil> although for some really odd reason, I can't play doom3 unless I'm root
<Gil> but meh
<savvas> hm.. well i'm having problems updating/reporting crashes and doing other internet things at the same time
<savvas> it looks like hardy doesn't control the internet flow
<Gil> :-\
<pwnguin> well hurray. iwl solved
<pwnguin> would have been solved faster if id noticed i left the radio switch on off
<RAOF> pwnguin: :P  I always do that :)
<pwnguin> well, it was set correctly originally
<pwnguin> but apparently i needed to remove a workaround that was breaking the udev script
<RAOF> Mine has a tendency to be flipped as I take it out of the laptop bag.
<J-_laptop> How much to laptop backpacks generally go for?
<J-_laptop> Or should a regular backpack do?
 * J-_laptop ponders
<pwnguin> i just use a regular backpack; the more pretenious use soft cases from neoprene or something to avoid scratches
<J-_laptop> hmm
<pwnguin> made from
<J-_laptop> I should get some sort of nice microfibre cloth from a fabric store and make a soft case
<J-_laptop> that way I have a soft case that goes inside my backpack
<J-_laptop> or something that I can use with no static.
<RAOF> I use a backpack with a compartment to strap the lappy in.  In my other backpack it'd just rattle around and dig into my back.
<J-_laptop> hmm
<J-_laptop> I could make a strap type deal too
<J-_laptop> darn! Laptop screen brightness doesn't work
<J-_laptop> the keys
<J-_laptop> Fn and Home/ End
<J-_laptop> what the hell, the Fn and PgUp keys... what is that?
<J-_laptop> a light?
<Gil> J-_laptop I would advise getting a specific laptop case - I have a compaq evo n610c that I carred around in a standard shoulder courier bag for about a year and if it wasn't so well built, it'd be in pieces by now. It seriously took some abuse :)
<J-_laptop> doing some research, it seems so(light)
<Gil> Anyhow, you may want to check out www.aria.co.uk - I bought some parts from them last week, and noticed they had some pretty cheap laptop bags
<J-_laptop> Gil: nice
<J-_laptop> Thanks, I only wish I was in the UK though =P
<Gil> I doubt the shipping will be too excessive - I saw bags for around £12 in their superdeals
<Gil> j-_laptop : http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/42+degrees+sling+bag+for+Notebook+-+Black%2FOrange?productId=28388
<J-_laptop> jeez man, these are cheap
<Gil> Yup! Also: http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/ZIGNUM+backpack+for+15%27%27+Notebooks?productId=28374
<pwnguin> does compiz stop gl apps from running fullscreen now?
<Gil> pwnguin I ran doom3 fullscreen last night if it counts
<pwnguin> with compiz running?
<Gil> yeah
<Gil> but I could only run doom3 as root
<Gil> It was late, couldn't be bothered to figure out what was stopping me running it as user
<Syntux> alpha 5 rocks, almost stable
<pwnguin> so are the openGL OO.org slide transitions slated for 8.04?
<pwnguin> hm
<pwnguin> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.
<pwnguin> perhaps something related to that's the culprit
<Gil> pwnguin this may be similar to the problem I had
<Gil> savvas pointed this out to me earlier after I had a problem with refresh rates
<Gil> Set "Dynamic Twin View" to "False"
<Gil> in xorg.conf
<pwnguin> im pretty sure my problem is compiz
<pwnguin> i try running "titanion -fullscreen"
<pwnguin> and it jumps back and forth
<Gil> you'll have to excuse my ignorance - I've had about a two year absence from any linux distro - but compiz is the rendering of all the new fancy gnome effects?
<Gil> things like the wobbly minimize/maximize etc
<pwnguin> yes
<Gil> okay I definately have those enable
<Gil> d*
<Gil> and managed to run doom3 full screen last night
<pwnguin> well, if i turn off compiz, it suddenly works as intended
<pwnguin> i donno if doom3 is specia
<pwnguin> special
<J-_laptop> Gil: that's pretty nice
<pwnguin> Gil: mind sharing your xorg.conf via pastebin?
<J-_laptop> wonder how well xmoto will run on this bad bitty
<Gil> pwnguin I can email it you when I get home - I'm at work at the moment :-\
<pwnguin> Gil: oh right
<Gil> will you be around this evening?
<mrtimdog> When I save a dia diagram on the desktop, the nautilus thumbnailer is starting up dia, which gets a little confusing as I've not asked for dia to start. Is there any way of disabling thumbnailing for specific file types?
<pwnguin> <-- screen+irssi = omnipresence
<Gil> pwnguin you're lucky - I'm locked down so tight here, I'm lucky to get a web irc chat past the corp firewall :)
<pwnguin> heh
<mrtimdog> Ah, got it. Found it in gconf-editor.
<KrimZon> ah nice, the battery monitor works for me now :)
<savvas> does anyone have 256k or 512k adsl connection?
<savvas> try upload a file 4-5MB large and browse the internet at the same time, does it lag?
<Gil> savvas I got a bit of lag last night uploading a bug report
<void^> savvas: that's normal.
<KrimZon> savvas: ive had that sort of thing - installing flightgear with synaptic basically blocked everything else from the web
<savvas> void^: it wasn't normal in gutsy
<savvas> void^: by lag i mean i can't open any internet page *at all*
<KrimZon> during the time it was downloading, i tried pinging google.com and couldnt even resolve it
<savvas> my irc ping is around 12 seconds as we speak
<void^> savvas: well, that's not lag then
<savvas> void^: how would you define it? I'll change the bug report in a few minutes, I thought it was apport, but it does the same thing when downloading/uploading/upgrading something
<savvas> was there a software-wise internet flow control in gutsy or something? :\
<void^> "can't open internet pages at all" is a good start, perhaps ping a site and see if there's packet loss and include that
<savvas> void^: ping: unknown host google.com
<savvas> when the uploading is done, everything's back to normal
<void^> try ping 64.233.187.99
<savvas> the ping keeps rising
<void^> well, include a few lines of that, mention your network device and include iptables -L and tc qdisc show
<J-_laptop> Man, this laptop light is fricken awesome.
<J-_laptop> I can ruin my eyes forever now!
<savvas> void^: ok thanks, any binary package hint?
<pwnguin> god i hate scrollkeeper
<pwnguin> afaict, its job is to consume cpu
<pwnguin> and overheat cpu
<savvas> um, how do we enable num lock by default?
<savvas> !numlock
<pwnguin> i used to use the numlockx package
<savvas> hm.. it's enabled on boot, while not get the default value?
<savvas> *while=why
<Gil> are you using a laptop?
<pwnguin> probably because laptops hate it
<Gil> I think some distros override it and disable it by default for laptops
<Gil> because it does whacky things :)
<pwnguin> suddenly the right half of the keyboard is a numpad
<pwnguin> instead of jkl;
<savvas> Gil: desktop :)
<Gil> I remember years ago trying a mandrake beta that just killed a laptop
<Gil> all due to numlock being on
<Gil> worse still, you couldn't turn numlock off :)
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> true :P
<savvas> http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<savvas> the apport lag / at all thing
<Gil> at least it's confirmed
<savvas> aye
<bazhang> suspend and hibernate in Hardy ;]
<glaucous> hi
<rsk> hi
<glaucous> when I upgraded from gutsy the other day, it's making me use the -386 kernel.  If I try to boot the -generic, it plops me in initramfs or something like that.  Should I wait for updates, or...?
<zoidberg_> so guys is there really anything new in hardy
<zoidberg_> there doesn't seem to be anything truly exciting going on with the past few relaess other than beryl stuff
<bazhang> tons zoidberg_
<Pici> zoidberg_: Hardy is an LTS release, so the focus this time around is on stability.  But of course theres new stuff.
<glaucous> also, my webcam doesn't work.  how can I diagnose the problem so it gets looked at?
<savvas> zoidberg_: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<zoidberg_> Pici, and bazhang, i know what u mean...i dunno maybe i'm reading the wrogn relasenotes or don't know enough..but wahts something really cool...functionaly speaking that hardy will have
<zoidberg_> i know its only in alpha right now
<savvas> glaucous: uname -r
<glaucous> savvas: 2.6.24-11-386
<bazhang> zoidberg_: this is not really the ubuntu marketing channel; there are tons of websites that list the new features
<glaucous> I'm not sure why I'm using -386 but I can't use -generic, it's borked
<savvas> glaucous: ah sorry, I haven't updated to that one yet
<glaucous> I suggest you don't
<bazhang> glaucous: why not install the right ones
<glaucous> the right ones?
<bazhang> generic if you are smp
<glaucous> I just upgraded from gutsy and that's what I got
<savvas> zoidberg_: the website i gave you contains what's new and what's not up to this point
<bazhang> s/ones/one/
<glaucous> bazhang: if I boot into -generic, I get dumped into an initramfs prompt and can't do anything from there
<tortho> anyone running Virtualbox under Hardy?
<bazhang> glaucous: that is odd, the generic is okay here; did you not have the generic under gutsy?
<glaucous> bazhang: I think I did, but maybe not.  I'm pretty much just a dumb user, but I want to help somehow
<bazhang> tortho: not yet (but planning on running vmware if that counts) ;]
<glaucous> bazhang: I need my hand held quite a bit :(
<bazhang> not to worry glaucous ;] this is still early days
<tortho> bazhang: I have been using VirtualBox for a while and it just works perfect... upon upgrade to hardy I found that it needs the 386 kernel and not the generic one and... 386 kernel does not work properlly on my laptop...
<bazhang> well the topic does say it all ;]
<savvas> tortho: vbox works ok here
<glaucous> bazhang, when the next updates come will it switch me to generic?
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy virtualbox
<savvas> virtualbox: Installed: 1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy
<tortho> savvas: yes, it works but is dependent of the 386 kernel package... is it supposed to be that? Cant see the need to install a 386 kernel if you are using the generic one... and especially when my computer can not run the 386 one...
<bazhang> glaucous: no guarantees, but the latest updates fixed two big problems I had plus added sleep and hibernate which i have never had before on this laptop ;]
<glaucous> sleep and hibernate have never worked on my laptop.  ever :(
<savvas> tortho: apt-cache policy virtualbox && apt-cache depends virtualbox
<glaucous> they still don't
<savvas> tortho: paste it to http://pastebin.ca
<bazhang> glaucous: same here until just now ;]
<gribelu> tortho: what is the problem exactly? vbox doesn't install?
<glaucous> how can I tell if I have a certain driver installed?
<glaucous> I'd really like to get wifi working
<bazhang> what card glaucous
<glaucous> I hate being connected to the internet by a cable :)
<glaucous> intel
<bazhang> 4965?
<gribelu> tortho: i'm running virtualbox on hardy .. ran it with both 386 and generic kernels
<tortho> gribelu: it does install, but I don't really see the reason to install several kernels... When you choose to install virtualbox it also adds the 386 kernel.
<glaucous> bazhang: 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<bazhang> glaucous: network manager does not show wireless hotspots? what about ifconfig in the terminal?
<gribelu> hmm that's weird
<glaucous> no, no wireless in network manager
<glaucous> ifconfig shows lo and eth0
<bazhang> glaucous: have you done all the updates?
<glaucous> I believe so, yes
<glaucous> checking for more now
<bazhang> I have that very same card and it shows the wireless hotspots
<glaucous> :(
<tortho> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/928973
<glaucous> now I'm completely upgraded, bazhang
<glaucous> but it was just scim stuff
<savvas> tortho: where does it say that it depends on -386?
<gribelu> tortho: virtualbox and virtualbox-ose aren't the same thing .. virtualbox is the one i'm running
 * J-_laptop is scared to use hotspots.
<savvas> that's right, i'm using virtualbox too, not the -ose version
<bazhang> glaucous: just trying to remember what I did to get this working..
<tortho> savvas: give me 2 sec and you will see.
<savvas> ok
<J-_laptop> How well does Emerald work?
<glaucous> bazhang: it seems like I don't have the drivers for wireless and webcam, but I don't know how to check or install them
<tortho> gribelu: I know.. but the difference is not thet big, and ose version is the only ne in the ubuntu repos.
<gribelu> here's the dependencies for virtualbox http://pastebin.ca/928981
<gribelu> recommends linux-headers
<gribelu> doesn't seem to force -386
<tortho> savvas: look at this one... here you have the 386 image.. http://imagebin.ca/view/Sa9PXUXA.html
<gribelu> tortho: do you have linux-headers package installed?
<J-_laptop> does the brightness options work for anyone? Fn+pageup or pagedown?
<J-_laptop> err
<J-_laptop> home or end I should say
<J-_laptop> the applet comes up lagging, but the screen brightness doesn't change
<tortho> gribelu: Yes I have.. and just to clarify. there is no problem at all to install or run, just that I dont want the 386 kernel added together with everything else..
<bazhang> glaucous: I am thinking back, and I believe I installed a bunch of restricted stuff--let me check synaptic to see if that included the restricted modules
<savvas> tortho: I'd report that as a bug :)
<gribelu> tortho: i think it's a problem with the virtualbox-ose* packages
<gribelu> it does try to pull in -386 kernel
<J-_laptop> wow, hibernate kinda works
<gribelu> virtualbox package doesn't tho
<J-_laptop> Is Fn+F4 hibernate on a thinkpad?
<J-_laptop> or is it suspend?
<savvas> virtualbox-ose-modules |Depends: <virtualbox-ose-modules-386> |Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<tortho> savvas: good, I'll report it... that was what I was looking for.. Just wanted to have some other's view on it, as there is enough bugs already :-)
<glaucous> bazhang: thanks.  I hope you find it
<gribelu> tortho: using sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic works
<gribelu> as in it doesn't pull -386 stuff anymore
<gribelu> someone should report this to the virtualbox people :)
<bazhang> glaucous: I have all the restricted modules for my kernel installed as well as the restricted extras--though I would have to ask danag to give the final word on this--seems the new drivers are iwl and not the old 3945 restricted drivers
<Pici> !bug
<Pici> Log a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com
<tortho> gribelu: I'll do, and put it on launchpad as well.
<glaucous> bazhang: how can I tell if I have the iwl driver?
<tortho> gribelu: your command line install also does add the 386 :-)
<gribelu> not for me
<gribelu> aaah
<gribelu> tortho: i actualy used aptitude
<gribelu> aptitude doesn't pull 386
<bazhang> glaucous: I think it is kernel level now--if memory serves--I would suggest you get the restricted modules but you are not able to use that kernel so not sure what to advise here
<tortho> gribelu: Thats correct :-)
 * gribelu pets aptitude
<glaucous> bazhang: it says linux-restricted-modules is already installed
<bazhang> glaucous: just a wild guess here, but does your laptop have a hardware switch to turn on and off the wireless/bluetooth etc?
<glaucous> bazhang: it does, but the light is on.  I just flipped it to see and was told bluetooth went off (and then back on)
<glaucous> bazhang: I have an hp dv8230ea, if that helps
<bazhang> lsmod |grep 3945 try that in the terminal glaucous
<glaucous> bazhang: nothing
<bazhang> iwl3945 is the driver glaucous just a sec let me check something
<bazhang> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 is this installed glaucous?
<glaucous> bazhang: ah ha.  the generic is installed, but the 386 is not
<bazhang> glaucous: you can install them then? what about the modules two lines up?
<bazhang> s/them/it/
<glaucous> which modules two lines up
<glaucous> installing now
<bazhang> heh
 * bazhang points to glaucous's scroll key
<glaucous> ha ha, but I don't have anything like that because I did a search
<glaucous> it didn't say I had to reboot but I stil have no wireless
<bazhang> do a search for modules then and install them
<bazhang> apt-cache search modules from the terminal
<glaucous> I think I did
<bazhang> double check ;]
<glaucous> I installed linux-386
<bazhang> should be linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24
<glaucous> yeah it did that
<glaucous> maybe I should just wait until alpha six and do a fresh install
<glaucous> the upgrade apparently isn't ready
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> tortho: still here? can you do uname -a ?
<savvas> The following extra packages will be installed: virtualbox-ose-modules virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-11-generic virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<savvas> amd64 here, Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 18:26:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glaucous> thanks for your help, bazhang
<bazhang> glaucous no worries ;]
<savvas> bazhang: do you have i386 ubuntu?
<bazhang> generic savvas ;]
<savvas> i meant if you use x86_64 or i386 :P
<bazhang> or did you mean x86 vs 64 bit then it is 32bit
<savvas> yup
<tortho> savvas: tortho@tortho-laptop:~$ uname -a
<tortho> Linux tortho-laptop 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tortho> tortho@tortho-laptop:~$
<savvas> bazhang: can you sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose and paste me the "The following extra packages will be installed" line?
<bazhang> hang on a sec savvas
<savvas> it's a bit weird that it requested tortho to install the -386 linux kernel
<savvas> ok
<savvas> brb in a minute, going for a quick reboot
<bazhang> all of it or the linux-image-etc-i386?
<savvas> alrighty i'm back
<savvas> bazhang: got the line?
<bazhang> savvas:  all of it or the linux-image-etc-i386?
<savvas> the line about the extra packages that will be installed
<bazhang> thus my question
<bazhang> libaudio2 libqt3-mt-mysql ,etc, etc, and then the linux image 2.6 etc i386
<tortho> savvas: feel free to add comments.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/198760
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198760 in virtualbox-ose "Virtualbox-ose requires 386 kernel image" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> I get that too tortho
<tortho> bazhang: good, then its not only me  as usual :-)
<bazhang> tortho: haha savvas asked me check ;]
<bazhang> err to check
<savvas> tortho: apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose | grep archive
<tortho> savvas: tortho@tortho-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose | grep archive
<tortho>         500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<hwilde_> does ubuntu do gratuitous arp, and if so can it be disabled?
<savvas> tortho: ok, i'll add that screenshot you showed me before to your bug report :)
<tortho> savvas: ok, I can do also if you dont have it avaliable..
<hwilde_> does anybody even know what gratuitous arp is here?
<savvas> http://wiki.wireshark.org/Gratuitous_ARP
<savvas> :p
<savvas> in other words, i have nooo idea
<hwilde_> yeah me neither
<qzio> hm, i did an upgrade and lost open office word ..?
<qzio> is this a known bug?
<qzio> er, openoffice.org-writer..
<qzio> installed that package.. it's working now, so nm..
<bazhang> savvas: you got the info you needed from me?
<bod_> is hardy still alpha atm?
<Pici> yes
<savvas> bazhang: yeah, thanks
<bazhang> no worries savvas ;]
<bod_> are we likely to get a beta b4 the release date?
<bod_> before
<savvas> :)
<savvas> bod_: everyone that uses hardy already, uses the latest alpha/beta/whatever with the latest updates :)
<bazhang> beta b4 haha
<bod_> savvas, ok, can u elaborate please,. that doesnt make sense to me
<burner> hardy is getting sweet... whoever made ftp work in nautilus again, thank you! :)
<bod_> is t still orange?
<bod_> it*
<bod_> ok, a serious question, how would i go about upgrading to hardy when its released?
<bazhang> bod_: dont wait ;]
<bod_> bazhang, what do you mean? upgrade now?
<Pici> Please wait.
<bod_> haha  ok mixed results, why do you say wait Pici?
<Pici> bod_: Because theres nothing ensuring that the next update won't completely break it.
<bod_> Pici, true, could i make a 10gig partition and have hardy on that to play with?
<Pici> I had missing dependencies the last time I did an apt-get upgrade, and I dont think that everyone wants to deal with that.
<Pici> bod_: sure
<Milos_SD> when will the bug with keyboard layout switching by some key be fixed?፡)
<bod_> Pici, oh, i just remembered my old windows disk has a broken instal, i could format then have hardy there,.,. can i download hardy live cd or summit like that?
<bazhang> bod_: well you are only on irc and that works, so why not? ;]
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5
<bod_> bazhang, im not sure what you mean?
<bazhang> bod_: just a joke; probably best to listen to Pici and wait ;]
<bod_> bazhang, i have an old disk im gonna use to play with hardy,.,.heheh,.,.
 * bazhang backs away, saying 'not my fault'..
<bod_> so, is there a hardy live cd,.,. or how would i install hardy on a disk with no os, would i have to put gutsy on it then dist-upgrade there?
<bazhang> live cd bod_
<bod_> bazhang, just checked the ubuntu site, cant find the hardy iso,,.can u link me please
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5 bod_
<gj_schouten> Hey someone knows how to make my hp zd8000 laptop less noisy and less heating using ubuntu hardy???? suggestions for using APM instead of ACPI and maybe powersaved instead of apmd????
<bod_> cheers bazhang,.,.
 * bod_ twiddles thumbs while cursing at this slow 2mb download speed
<bazhang> bod_: ;]
<bazhang> get the torrent!
<gj_schouten> Hey someone knows how to make my hp zd8000 laptop less noisy and less heating using ubuntu hardy???? suggestions for using APM instead of ACPI and maybe powersaved instead of apmd????
<bod_> bazhang, why, my torrents are just as slow
<bazhang> oh ;[
<bod_> does hardy have its own repo's or is it using gutsy repo's?
<bazhang> its own bod_
<bod_> bazhang, cool, 1 other thing, kubuntu gutsy has a right click-->run as root   option so you dont have to use terminal to open pros with pivileges, does hardy ubuntu have something similar?
<bazhang> let me check bod_
<bod_> ty ;~)
<bazhang> right click on the desktop bod_?
<gj_schouten> anyone knows whats better when it comes to cpu overheating fan control using ubuntu on a hp zd8000 notebook??? acpi or apm and which daemons????
<bod_> bazhang, what? does that work,.,. im using gutsy atm,.,.,.,.15% hardy download
<bazhang> on the desktop bod_? then not that I can see..
<hwilde_> bazhang, I think that is a nautilus install option...
<bod_> bazhang, oh, do you mean a desktop edition -- yes
<bazhang> hwilde_: you are likely right
<hwilde_> apt-get install nautilus-gksu   I think
<bazhang> there you go bod_
<hwilde_> I always do that and   apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<bod_> hwilde_, cool, cheers, just checked synaptic, its there
<bod_> hwilde_, what does that one do?
<hwilde_> right click, open terminal option
<hwilde_> bazhang, sry if I had attitude earlier this arp thing is destroying my brain.
<bod_> hwilde_, oh, ive got it on hotkey ctrl+alt+z   so thats quicker for me ;~)
<bazhang> hwilde_: hehe no worries ;]
<bod_> 20%
<bod_> this could take some time brb
 * bod_ tum tee tum
<bod_> 30%
 * bazhang gets some popcorn
 * bod_ wonders whether bazhang has got sweet, salted or toffee popcorn.....
<hwilde_> have you seen the new hot cheese popcorn from HErr's ?
<Pici> !ot
<hwilde_> its scarily curious
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> but you have to admit, its one of the funniest ot's ever
<hwilde_> not like we're interrupting some serious discourse here lol
<bod_> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bazhang> sorry Pici
<bod_> apologies Pici
<bod_> any idea what the codename for 8.10 is?
<bod_> 40%
<Pici> !8.10
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<gj_schouten> anyone knows whats better when it comes to cpu overheating fan control using ubuntu on a hp zd8000 notebook??? acpi or apm and which daemons????
<bod_> is that the latest codename or is there a 9.4 codename?
<Pici> Thats the latest.
<bod_> gj_schouten, you might have some luck in #ubuntu
<bod_> Pici, what 8.10?
<Pici> bod_: hes using Hardy.
<bod_> Pici, yer, but the ubuntu guys may know in general what may cause overheating,.,. docs for fiesty work with gutsy -- that was my frame of thought
<Pici> bod_: But those have both been released, Hardy has not.
<Pici> Thats what this channel is for.
<bod_> Pici, calm down,.,. was just a suggestion
<bod_> i know, but he's not getting answers here
<Pici> bod_: I'm not uncalm :), just clarifying.
<bod_> Pici, ok,.,.;~)
<bod_> 50%  haha,.,. im off to help in #ubuntu ,.
<savvas> i got a weird firefox error
<savvas> ASSERT: null node
<savvas> Stack Trace:
<savvas> 0:PU_nodeIsFolder(null)
<savvas> 1:BT_onClick([object MouseEvent])
<savvas> 2:onclick([object MouseEvent])
<Do``> hey guys
<Do``> did anyone experience problems with xorg?
<Do``> it seems it doesn't save my settings and boots with default settings every time
<Do``> i couldn't find anything related in launchpad though /:
<Do``> doing a manual dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server didn't help either
<bod_> 70%
<emet_> is Firefox 3 to be the default browser in hardy?
<Lasivian> greetings
<Lasivian> I'm curious if anyone knows anything about the Hermes I wireless chipset and if it's been added into Hardy
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426 <-- the problem i'm talking about
<Lasivian> it seems Hostap was written to handle the Prism II chipset, and the Hermes I was left unsupported
<kekZpriester> danke
<Kuni> so the inability to perform a partial upgrade...is that normal atm?
<savvas> Kuni: what do you mean?
<savvas> emet_: yes, firefox 3 beta 3 is the default browser for hardy heron, i don't know if it will stay that way though :)
<Kuni> The upgrade manager tells me I can't upgrade, but can try a partial upgrade. I try that, it says "can't calculate partial upgrade"
<Kuni> When I look at the upgrade packages, everything related to open office is unchecked.
<savvas> you executed update-manager -d ?
<macogw> Kuni: the hyphenation package might still be broken
<Kuni> k
<Kuni> savvas: yeah
<bazhang> it was fixed here
<macogw> savvas: why would they get rid of ff3?
<macogw> ff2's going to lose support in a year or so....it wont be supported throughout the LTS
<savvas> macogw: well I don't know if it will make it as stable until april :)
<savvas> hm..
<macogw> er....what's not stable about it?
<Kuni> ah, heh, a re-check fixed this issue. No partial upgrade anymore
<emet_> macogw, yeah it might be only an RC by April 24th
<savvas> that's why they have a 8.04.1 planned in june/july
<macogw> oh i didnt know that
<savvas> I'm really not sure, I'm not a developer :)
<emet_> no one is sure yet
<macogw> well ive only got one problem on ff3, and that's the fault of the developer of firebug for abandoning the project after ff2
<emet_> it might be final by the release date
<macogw> no i meant i didnt know there'd be a 8.04.1
<savvas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Kuni> tentative june 5th for 8.04.1
<savvas> I guess it's meant for apps like firefox 3, in case they don't make it in the final release
<macogw> with dapper the 6.06.1 was because the installer was broken for a big chunk of computers, right?
<Derevko> anyway in universe there is firefox-2
<savvas> aye
<savvas> macogw: I read about that somewhere, not sure
<frank_> macogw: I thought it was just dapper with all the updates released up to that point
<macogw> frank_: i installed in july and it was 6.06.1...it was only released at the end of june
<savvas> it was something about the partition manager used in ubiquity?
<frank_> macogw: oh. I guess I was wrong then...
<macogw> gparted/
<macogw> *?
<Amaranth> macogw: it was mainly just a grouping of all the updates currently available
<Amaranth> was a good time to get those installer fixes in there though :)
<Viaken> I'm getting odd behavior out of my nvidia card. When I try to drop to console, the screen stays black. When the screen is turned off by power management, it won't show a picture again until I ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f7.
<macogw> Amaranth: oh ok
<macogw> Viaken: is framebuffer on?
<macogw> Viaken: i know in gutsy with framebuffer the tty's dont work
<macogw> maybe that bug's back
<hwilde_> !webcam
<Viaken> ...how do I check?
<hwilde_> anybody seen ubotu ?
<Viaken> No /dev/fb*
<macogw> he quit a fw minutes ago
<macogw> Viaken: when the tty was working, did you have little text or big ugly text?
<Amaranth> ubotu is coming back in a minute
<Amaranth> it is actually on now, just takes a while to get back in all the channels
<macogw> what does OOo writer2latex do?
<macogw> does it create LaTeX output of whatever you do WYSIWYG-style, like LyX does?
<Lasivian> how do I request a driver be added to Hardy?
<Viaken> macogw: When it was working? I've not seen it work yet... I suppose I could try bootlevel 2.
<atrus> huh, my usb mass-storage mp3 player doesn't mount anymore
<macogw> Viaken: this isnt red hat :
<macogw> :p
<macogw> 2-5 in Debian are the same
<Viaken> ...oh
<macogw> i actually think 2 is ubuntu's default
<atrus> Unable to mount SanDisk Corp. Sansa E200 series: Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error
<Viaken> I run Gentoo on most of my machines. :P Sorry...
<macogw> do you have a vga=number in the boot parameters?
 * Viaken goes to get his E280 to try it.
<Viaken> Nope, macogw
<macogw> Viaken: k then its probably not framebuffer.  dont know.  my mom's comp does that sometimes, but her graphics chip has been in its death throes for 3 years now
<Viaken> Mine worked fine til Hardy
 * Viaken shrugs
<Amaranth> nvidia boog
<Viaken> Not a huge deal, but an annoyance.
<Amaranth> Someone like that is _always_ a driver bug (or bad hardware)
<Amaranth> It might be a change in the kernel or X server that caused it but it is the driver's responsibility to deal with it
<Viaken> atrus: Mine works fine. Yours in MTP mode?
<atrus> usb storage
<Viaken> Which one is it, specifically?
<atrus> (i also use it as a usb key)
<atrus> sansa e280
<Viaken> Not that it should matter
<Amaranth> atrus: Does it mount? Or does it just not show up in rhythmbox or something?
<atrus> pops up that error message when it's plugged in now.
<atrus> worked a couple weeks ago, suspect it's related to gvfs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/198516
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198516 in gvfs "Cannot mount my Sansa E260" [Undecided,New]
 * Viaken updates rockbox
<atrus> nothing shows up in /dev/sdb either, which is annoying.
<Amaranth> atrus: What is the error message?
<Amaranth> launchpad is loading slow :P
<atrus> <atrus> Unable to mount SanDisk Corp. Sansa E200 series: Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error
<macogw> atrus: files wouldnt show in /dev/sdb though...itd just exist if it exists or it wont
<Viaken> What's lsusb say?
<atrus> Bus 005 Device 014: ID 0781:7421 SanDisk Corp. Sansa E200 series
<atrus> bbiab
<Amaranth> It is being detected as a camera?
<Amaranth> That would be a hal problem
<atrus> i dunno why it would be
<Viaken> Does it mount on other systems?
<Amaranth> Maybe a hal update setup a rule that started picking your device up as a camera accidentally
<Amaranth> So then hal tells gio/gvfs "hey I have a camera here" and it falls over
<abbie> can someone point me to installing new java for ff3
<Viaken> I usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras. XD
<savvas> abbie: the java plugin for firefox?
<savvas> i think ubuntu will use iced-tea from now on
<savvas> (the application, not the drink :P)
<abbie> java doesn't work on my firefox3
<abbie> the install is for firefox2?
<Amaranth> abbie: you have to use icedtea
<abbie> thankyou very much
<Lasivian> How can I check if a driver I need has been added to Hardy?
<mooboo1> please make pidgin 2.4 in repo
<savvas> mooboo1: try report a bug with a [wish] in the subject :)
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<user5> hello
<user5> somoone some problem about amarok in hardy?
<user5> after update of today?
<user5> no going mp3 plugin in amarok
<user5> news about this problem
<mattik> Hello, I like to know how new vi have to work in Kubuntu Hardy. If I press i for insert and I move cursor by arrow buttons it write capital letters and I cannot end vi. I tried it command sudo visudo
<mattik> yes normal vi works right but visudo not
<TheArthur> i cant sudo unless im online
<Viaken> err
<Viaken> What error do you get?
<TheArthur> cannot resole <my-hose-name>
<TheArthur> i added 127.0.0.1 <hostname>
<TheArthur> to etc/hosts and fixed
<TheArthur> but had to find a wireless AP to fix it ;)
<user5> hello
<user5> sameone problem with amarok after update today?
<rsk> hey
<user5> on nhardy kubu 804
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> hey
<user5> hi
<a1fa> pckg manager is pissing me off
<a1fa> i want to manually add those sources
<mooboo1> I have a dual-core CPU with 4gb RAM and 7200rpm SATA2 disk, yet it happens that my MP3 skips
<donspaulding> hi all, with the upgrade to FF3, I've somehow lost the ability to login to basic-auth sites
<donspaulding> anyone else seen this problem?
<mooboo1> not tried
<mooboo1> you tried http://user:pass@host/ ?
<mooboo1> you can report on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ or bugzilla.mozilla.com
<donspaulding> mooboo1: yeah, I didn't see any similar bugs on there the other day, I'll submit one.
<user5> I have a little bug on amarok for plugin mp3 audio
<donspaulding> mooboo1: weird, that worked
<user5> don't it go afte up date today
<mooboo1> i use ff3b3 and check my Gmail ATOM feeds with https://user:pass@mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
<mooboo1> if you have gmail, try if that works
<mooboo1> if you dont have gmail, try it anyways :p
<donspaulding> mooboo1: I do, and it did.
<donspaulding> the moz irc folks pointed me here, I suppose I should open the bug at launchpad, not mozilla right?  I mean, it'll get forwarded upstream if it needs to?
<mooboo1> not sure
<gilster32> anyone here using compiz on an ATI X300 card. I have it working sem-smoothly on heron without xserver-xgl . was wandering if i should still be using that regardless
<gilster32> anyone here using compiz on an ATI X300 card. I have it working sem-smoothly on heron without xserver-xgl . was wandering if i should still be using that regardless
<savvas> we saw you the first time :)
<savvas> it's not like in #ubuntu - you don't get much traffic here
<gilster32> yes i know. i didnt see my full text here.
<mooboo1> the font in firefox3 is strange
<mooboo1> anyone notice?
<mooboo1> like the font for the gui
<mooboo1> its not the system font
<gilster32> let me reword my question
<gilster32> when i install xgl on my Heron, i get the nasty gnome-settings-daemon error.
<gilster32> what is the way around this problem? anyone experience this?
<mooboo1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12449331/Screenshot.png <-- look font in firefox menu & gnome menu is not same
<mooboo1> 24939 packages in repository! We must make it 25000!
<savvas> who said so?
<savvas> mooboo1: ok i have one for you: make a gui for crash reports :)
<savvas> (patent pending, tm, r, c, and copyleft) :P
<Viaken> copyup?
<gilster32> i have CF running now on the fgrlx ati drivers and it seems to work ok but not great. I do not have XGL installed. When installed it i get a gnome-settings-daemon error
<gilster32> is anyone here using Compiz with an ATI x300 card?
<gilster32> is there anybody out there!!!
<panosru> hi when i insert an audio cd i get the error message: The playback of this movie requires a Audio CD source plugin which is not installed.
<Q-FUNK> I know the freeze is on, but any chance we'd get pidgin upgraded to 2.4.0 before the release?
<Q-FUNK> or is there any package made already for hardy+1 that I could process through pbuilder?
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: Do the paperwork for the freeze-exception, and the chances are greater.
<RAOF> There are no hardy+1 packages at this time.  Everyone's working on Hardy!
<Q-FUNK> RAOF: ok, fair enough :)
 * Q-FUNK files the sync request and produces the diffstat
<Odd-rationale> Is there a list of new features for hardy? Thanks!
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<Odd-rationale> Thanks!
<RAOF> Aww, yeah!  Gnash 0.8.2!
<RAOF> And NM 0.6.6
<Odd-rationale> Hmm. I'm surprised that something like banshee or exaile is not replacing rhythmbox...
<rbs-tito> Odd-rationale: Why?
<rbs-tito> Odd-rationale: Rhythmbox is still the most HIG compliant, and is the best integrated into the GNOME desktop
<Odd-rationale> Rhythmbox gets the job done well. Can't complain...
<Odd-rationale> rbs-tito: Isn't banshee an gnome project?
<rbs-tito> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure. It is definitely not as HIG compliant though, and it doesn't have the nice  soundjuicer integration going on
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191027 in totem ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [Low,New]
<nemo> anyone else running into this?
<nemo> Odd-rationale: Audacious :-p
<Odd-rationale> nemo: Audacious is not bad. (this is getting ot now...)
<a1fa> how do you enable dapper-proposed deposatory?
<Odd-rationale> Yay! Hardy will be able to restore files from trash! I missed this feature...
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> anyone in here
<nalioth> a1fa: dapper kind aold
<nalioth> er
<a1fa> sorru
<a1fa> sorry
<a1fa> i ment to say hardy
<a1fa> when i run update-manager -d
<a1fa> nothing happens
<a1fa> so i cant upgrade to hardy
<nemo> Say. What happens when Hardy stabilises. do all ubuntu testers automatically get bumped to Irascible Iguana or whatever comes next?
<nemo> or do we stay on Hardy?
<a1fa> so now i replaced my apt source to hardy
<a1fa> :P
<Pici> nemo: you stay on hardy
<nemo> good
<pwnguin> you stay on hardy
<nemo> given I moved my mom to hardy rather reluctantly :)
<pwnguin> brave
<nemo> was forced on me :(
<pwnguin> how so?
<nemo> halfway through Gutsy soundsystem got screwed up.
<nemo> So bad, that every single app that used sound was hanging or crashing
<pwnguin> odd
<nemo> yeah. that's one word for it :-p
<pwnguin> my roommate cant install linux
<pwnguin> not for a lack of trying
<nemo> found a bug with similar behaviour, and was recommended Hardy
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> well, the developers usually say
<pwnguin> "does it work in hardy"
<pwnguin> it's kind of a cop out
<dencrypt> can anyone reach http://acid3.acidtests.org/ here?
<pwnguin> because people reporting bugs in stable versions usually dont, wont and cant run development branch
<Artimus> dencrypt: Blame Slashdot
<nemo> pwnguin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145747 in case you're curious
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145747 in ubuntu "Sound system locks up" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pwnguin> what i really like though
<pwnguin> is when i complain about my laptop's microphone jacksense
<dencrypt> Artimus: yeah. Their all a bunch a let-y'all-know-all-people.
<nemo> Artimus: acid3 hit /. ?
<pwnguin> and being asked if it works in cvs
<Artimus> nemo: Yes, just a little bit ago
<nemo> so much for my testing acid2 in IE8 :-/
<Hydrogen> yea.. because browsers that are acid-2 complaint are definatly the most useful browsers currently existing.
<nemo> well, I suspect I'm going to have to alter my optimistic tests on my site
<nemo> right now, I was whitelisting IE8 - treating it just like Opera or Firefox or Safari
<nemo> that included assuming it handled <button> correctly, and knew what to do if a page had an <object> and could figure out what would happen if said object was, say, application/xhtml+xml or heck the page was
<nemo> from some of what I've been hearing, hoping IE8 could pass the bar of last year may be a wee bit optimistic
<Hydrogen> the real question
<Hydrogen> is why the hell are you talking about it here?
<Hydrogen> It has absolutely nothing to do with hardy heron
<nemo> Hydrogen: I have no clue. pwnguin started it :-p
<pwnguin> what?
<nemo> Hydrogen: and hell. you kept it up
<oliver_g1> hello
<oliver_g1> any ubuntu-artwork ppl in here?
<nemo> oops
<nemo> pwnguin: sorry. dencrypt started it :)
<oliver_g1> anyway... maybe you (=artwork ppl) could tweak the color of hyperlinks, like the links in the usual Gnome About dialogs?
<oliver_g1> the links are currently in orange on grey, which is difficult to read
<pwnguin> oliver_g1: perhaps a screenshot?
<nemo> oliver_g1: adjust your contrast? :)
<oliver_g1> pwnguin: screenshot coming in a minute :-)
<oliver_g1> btw. do you know a better image hosting site than imageshack? Something like "image paste"?
<oliver_g1> nemo: adjusting contrast might be an option, but having "contrast-full" colors from the start is nice as well :-)
<nemo> oliver_g1: ubuntu does make some curious artsy decisions
<twb> Has anybody successfully installed slapd on hardy?
<oliver_g1> nemo: yup... orange-brown is a curious decision for itself...
<oliver_g1> btw. I do like the new theme (so far), it's just irritating that it comes so close to the Hardy release, and there are so many minor glitches with it :-/
<nemo> http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/271191/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_1
<nemo> oliver_g1: the ubuntu palletes are presumably intended to recall a kind of pallette of human skin tones?
<nemo> just guessing
<nemo> they have that kind of melanin feel
<nemo> http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/271187/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron
 * oliver_g1 just blinks at the just-updated just-rebooted Hardy and wants to undo his comment about murrine glitches
<pwnguin> oliver_g1: there's an entire channel for art, if you havent found it
<oliver_g1> never mind... looks like many glitches have been fixed :-)
<oliver_g1> pwnguin: a whole channel for what?
<pwnguin> ubuntu-artwork
<oliver_g1> oh
<twb> Is there a TECHNICAL reason command-not-found-data can't just be an `apt-file update'?
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> there's the matter of apt-file not being installed by default ;)
<pwnguin> and apt-file being in universe
<oliver_g1> nemo: yes, it's probably a close-to-earth/nature feeling that shall be conveyed by the orange-brown...
<twb> pwnguin: so build-depend on it
<pwnguin> OGRE
<twb> pwnguin: universe I can understand, although it annoys me.
<twb> Er, s/build/pre/
 * DanaG uses a bright-orange Aurora theme.
<oliver_g1> here's the screenshot, but I will now better look in ubuntu-artwork channel for this: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2595/hardymurrinelinkcolor1om5.png
<pwnguin> man
<pwnguin> i should reboot
<twb> It looks like a server install doesn't result in console-* .postinst configure being done.
<twb> Oh, maybe it's because I bumped debconf priority to "low" on this box.
<pwnguin> cuz mine doesn't look like that
<pwnguin> why would you do that?
<oliver_g1> pwnguin: OMG lame yuo are not uptodate!!111!
<twb> pwnguin: to whom are you speaking?
<oliver_g1> ;)
<pwnguin> twb: why would you set debconf to low?
<twb> pwnguin: because slapd and krb assume that my machine only has one network, and picks the wrong domain if I'm not paying attention.
<twb> Also because I was debugging slapd being broken
<pwnguin> ok
<oliver_g1> so, any idea why after the update and reboot I now have a little SCIM applet in the panel? I didn't ask for it :-)
<DanaG> Hmm, new Murrine looks phunky.
<DanaG> The squarish reflections are odd.
<DanaG> I should post a screenshot of my theme.
<DanaG> Can't do it right now, though -- I'm not at home.
<twb> DanaG: ssh alice.danag.org env DISPLAY=:0 import -window root tmp.png
<twb> Maybe using startx remotely first :-)
<oliver_g1> twb: does that also work with MIT-MAGIC-FU-COOKIE-MONSTER and that stuff
<oliver_g1> ?
<twb> oliver_g1: you don't need it
<twb> Unless you use gdm, I guess.  Then you need to work out what XAUTHORITY is set to
<oliver_g1> twb: ok... nowadays you probably instead need a policy-kit token and have to connect to the sessions dbus first to invoke "import" >:-)
<twb> My .Xclients does a little dance to make gdm put .Xauthority back in the traditional place, so I can access the (emphemeral) X server from persistent screen sessions and remote ssh and suchlike.
<twb> oliver_g1: import(1) doesn't need dbus.
<oliver_g1> twb: not yet ;)
<twb> Don't scare me like that
<twb> Even goddamn dnsmasq wants dbus these days :-/
<oliver_g1> BWAHARHARHARRRR
<twb> It's a conspiracy
<oliver_g1> YOUR DESKTOP IS MIIIIINE!
<twb> I'm more worried about the servers
 * oliver_g1 is reminded of that .sig mentioning the mozilla-gnome-cabal...
<oliver_g1> .. ah yes, here it is: http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=78492&cid=6962420
<oliver_g1> and to make this more real and scary: some weeks ago I somebody in #ubuntu asked how to start the screensaver on the machine where he was logged in with ssh... Suffice to say, gnome-screensaver indeed requires DBUS, and without the session bus ID/whatever, it won't respond :-/
<DanaG> I don't run an ssh server, actually; I also don't leave my laptop on when I'm not present.  Next time around, I'm getting a smaller notebook.
<twb> XO-1!
<DanaG> Hmm, if I got that, I'd still want another DTR-ish system.
<twb> DTR?
<twb> Oh.
<J-_laptop> hmmm weird, computer failed to suspend but it did suspend all day which left me with 10% battery life
<twb> Pfft.  I only use an eeePC now; I no longer have any other computer (except for rackmount stuff in colos).
<Lasivian> How can I check if a driver I need has been added to Hardy?
<DanaG> My current laptop is a Gateway M685 (also known as NX860 series).  17", 7.5 pounds.  Core Duo 1.83GHz, 1 gig RAM, 128MB Go 7600, Hitachi 7k200-200.
<twb> Wow, only 128MB?
<DanaG> The one thing that bugs me about the Eee: it could have probably something like TWICE the battery life if they'd used a Pentium M instead of a Celeron.
<DanaG> Yeah, Gateway played it cheap.
<twb> Even the XO-1 has 256, IIRC
<DanaG> 1 gig RAM.  128 is VRAM.
<twb> Oh.
<twb> I'd feel bad about not using Geode on the eeePC if it weren't for the fact that i8x0 is so much less hassle than openchrome.
<DanaG> I want my next notebook to be 14 or 15-inch, with nothing weaker-for-its-generation than the Go 7600 was for that generation.
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that update-manager is not offering to perform a dist-upgrade for openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but apt-get dist-upgrade is willing to?
 * LimCore dicovers another application that fails massivly to work
<LimCore> can't OFFS guys get even half of popular programs at windows-world-like quality?
<oliver_g1> LimCore: which specific app do you mean?
<LimCore> oliver_g1: nessus (the client) crashes
<oliver_g1> whats nessus?
<LimCore> wait I will report it. as I do every day.
<oliver_g1> !info nessus
<ubotu> nessus (source: nessus-core): Remote network security auditor, the client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-2 (hardy), package size 222 kB, installed size 576 kB
<oliver_g1> LimCore: if it crashes, didn't it offer to make send a backtrace etc.?
<LimCore> no
<LimCore> kde apps do that
 * oliver_g1 loves the apport feature
<LimCore> I run it in gdb though
<oliver_g1> LimCore: well try running it normally
<LimCore> it crashes as well
<LimCore> why do you think I run it in gdb?
<oliver_g1> LimCore: yes but then it will (should) bundle up all info and send it to Launchpad
<LimCore> it didnt
<oliver_g1> the crash reporter is really nice
<LimCore> actually I never seen such thing
<LimCore> how to enable it?
<oliver_g1> unfortunately the crash reporter _also_ has bugs :-D
<pwnguin> does apport run with kubuntu?
<oliver_g1> oh
<LimCore> free software: by bored devlopers for pennyless users \o/
<oliver_g1> dunno if apport runs/is installed under kubuntu at all
<LimCore> oliver_g1: so where it is installed?
<pwnguin> i find it hilarious that a security researcher is complaining that windows is better
<oliver_g1> LimCore: do you have the directory /var/crash/ ?
<oliver_g1> LimCore: whats in it?
<LimCore> pwnguin: more reading skills, you need.
<oliver_g1> pwnguin: did I miss some news?
<LimCore> oliver_g1: only _usr_bin_restricted-manager-kde.*.crash
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that update-manager is not offering to perform a dist-upgrade for openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but apt-get dist-upgrade is willing to?
<oliver_g1> LimCore: well that's not enough...
<LimCore> oliver_g1: pwnguin missread my previous statement
<pwnguin> is offs a specific entity and not a typo?
<LimCore> pwnguin: windows programs != windows
<LimCore> windows as system is far inferior to ubuntu in terms of security/stability etc, esp. vista
<oliver_g1> LimCore: if you run nessus in gdb, does it actually crash with segv?
<LimCore> windows programs are usually far superior to linux programs on the other hand
<twb> LimCore: I disagree.
<pwnguin> except when they're the same program
<LimCore> twb: I can report monthly at least 30 serious bugs while using ubuntu
<LimCore> twb: with windows it was like 1 per month
<twb> LimCore: I meant, I disgree that Windows programs are generally superior to those for Linux.
<LimCore> using typical popular windows, and typical popular ubuntu programs for everyday work etc
<twb> With the exception of special domains (e.g. medical imaging) where there is no implementation for GNU/Linux.
<LimCore> twb: ubuntu, and most distros (all probably) are INCREDIBLY buggy. It was rare to encounter serious bug in a popular windows application.. perhaps one bug pre month. not 30 per month!
<twb> LimCore: so when you say "applications" you mean "desktop applications that I've used"?
<LimCore> in 2 years using windows email client (thebat) I  0 time lost email,   0 times it crashed,
<LimCore> kmail lost 4 my emails, and crashed 5 times this week
<pwnguin> the beauty of open source is that theres several tools to get the job done. the tragic beauty is that you dont know which one is any good at it ;)
<twb> All Software Sucks.  All Hardware Sucks.  QED
<pwnguin> so, we're not going to mention outlook?
<LimCore> pwnguin: I would prefer one _good_ tool.  evolution is next in line, if kmail continues to be a smoking pile of coredumps
<twb> Evolution isn't exactly "good".
<LimCore> pwnguin: typical windows programs are better, just avoid the ones by M$
<pwnguin> heh
<oliver_g1> twb: I use Linux at work and must admit that it's seriously buggy...
<LimCore> twb: ok, so evolution is not good, kmail crashes like crazy, what then?!
<twb> oliver_g1: you would prefer Mach?
 * pwnguin uses linux and fixes it
<twb> LimCore: well, I use mutt and gnus.
<oliver_g1> twb: and it's buggier than the Windows and Windows apps in terminal server
<LimCore> twb: nativeamrican, please
<LimCore> twb: gui, advanced filters, openpgp
<LimCore> +integration with address book
<oliver_g1> twb: ok, you got me there :-) in fact, I use a Red Hat KDE desktop, and it and it's apps are seriously buggy
<pwnguin> MINIX will solve everything
<twb> Both mutt and gnus have a GUI and support GnuPG.
<pwnguin> software will run like cars and set top boxes!
<twb> For filters I'd use procmail.
<LimCore> twb: can I drag&drop?
<twb> I don't know.
<twb> I don't use a mouse.
<LimCore> can I fastly move emails between folders when I sort them?
<twb> LimCore: sure.
<LimCore> unicode, i/a-spell ?
<twb> I don't know about spelling.  I know they both support CJK, Hebrew and Greek.
<ethana2> ...man, i wish the system monitor would show me per-app resource usage graphically
<LimCore> support for many identities with separeate language for each identity
<twb> They will almost certainly have poor bidi support.
<twb> I don't know about that; you might prefer Claws.
<LimCore> twb: only kmail had all feautures I need... but its crashable
<LimCore> I tried it as well, sucked
<pwnguin> i hear good things about thunderbird
<twb> For me, "not crashing" is a core feature.
<LimCore> entire program hanged when downloading email, obviously developer of Claws didnt know threads
<twb> Downloading mail is fetchmail's job.
<Jordan_U> Is there a reason that update-manager is not offering to perform a dist-upgrade for openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us but apt-get dist-upgrade is willing to?
<LimCore> pwnguin: thunderbird is breain dead about support for several accounts/identities
<pwnguin> sounds like you want evolution then ;)
<LimCore> evolution sucked with something
<LimCore> I think it was lack of identities
<LimCore> kmail is approaching windows-application-quality about feautures but it is incredibly unstable
<pwnguin> it definately supports multiple inboxes and send as
<LimCore> if they will fix kmail, then in mid 2008 linux will have allication as good as windows had in 2002, wtf.
<pwnguin> psh
<pwnguin> personally, i just use gmail
<pwnguin> i love the threading stuff
<LimCore> and when you work offline?
<twb> You can use all these MUAs with gmail.
<pwnguin> "offline"?
<LimCore> I would really love for random people in usa to read my emails
<pwnguin> fair enough
<LimCore> pwnguin: offline - with no internet access, i.e. laptop in travel
<pwnguin> then i dont write
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-06
<WorkingOnWise> is the kernel 2.6.24-11-generic a 32 bit kernel?
<RAOF> Insufficient data.
<WorkingOnWise> what else do u need to know?
<RAOF> The i386 -generic kernel is a 32bit kernel, the AMD64 -generic kkernel is a 64bit kernel :)
<WorkingOnWise> in a console, there is mention of x86_64
<twb> You can't apt-get install the "wrong" architecture kernel, AFAIK
<WorkingOnWise> The cd I instaled from was the x86 iso, but now I see debs with AMD64 in the package name flying by as apt-get updates things....
<twb> Are you sure you installed from i386?
<twb> Switch to vt2 and run `uname -a' to find out.
<WorkingOnWise> the last part of the text string that is output is x86_64 GNU/Linux, but the cd is definitly i386. I just double checked
<cwillu> Weird.  ff3 is displaying very huge
<twb> He's wrong.
<cwillu> I am not :p
<twb> cwillu: not you, the other guy who thinks he's running an i386 install
<cwillu> twb, I know, just felt like telling myself a joke ;p
<Lasivian> I'm curious if anyone knows anything about the Hermes I wireless chipset and if it's been added into Hardy
<Lasivian> thanks
<twb> Lasivian: what's the package name?
<Lasivian> hrrm, it's not a current package
<Lasivian> the Orinoco driver works with it, but has no monitor mode. The monitor mode driver is third-party, but hasen't been made current for the 2.6.22 kernel so it can't be compiled
<Amaranth> then it almost certainly is not in hardy
<Amaranth> which has 2.6.24
<Lasivian> i'm a total newbie, pardon my lack of knowing exactly what i'm talking about :)
<Amaranth> so the driver is unmaintained and falling behind kernel releases badly, from the sound of it
<Lasivian> is it possible to request it's addition?
<Amaranth> probably not
<Lasivian> damn
<Amaranth> sounds like there is no upstream
<Amaranth> dead project
<Lasivian> it's still a widely used card
<Amaranth> We try to remove dead projects from Ubuntu, not add them :P
<Lasivian> ok, do you know where I might be able to hire someone to update it for me?
<Amaranth> Then again those kernel guys are weird
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> what is the name of the driver?
<Lasivian> not precisely sure, here is the thread regarding it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<Amaranth> Oh, this drivers seems to need a port to the new wireless driver interface
<Amaranth> That should be...fun
<Lasivian> I sense sarcasm
<Hydrogoner> WUTS SSARCASM
<Eragon> doh
<Eragon> someone owns this name :(
<Allthegoodonesrt> come on
<Instabin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Instabin> how stable is 8.04 right now?
<Instabin> Also is the synergy package made for the distro yet
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone know if I can put hardy on a flashdive to isntall it
<joomlaNEWBIE> since I don't wanna waist a cd
<Instabin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<joomlaNEWBIE> yea I now but it says for dapper and edgy
<pwnguin> strange
<joomlaNEWBIE> I want to do it with the new 8.04
<pwnguin> acpid clearly notices that i have pressed the power button
<joomlaNEWBIE> aplha
<pwnguin> but GNOME doesn't bring up the menu i request
<Instabin> joomlaNEWBIE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Instabin> joomlaNEWBIE: You will have to modify it for 8.04
<joomlaNEWBIE> Instabin: how?
<hischild> is there a specific reason as to why hardy will only find a single core on my pc?
<joomlaNEWBIE> Instabin: how do I modify it
<joomlaNEWBIE> so it works with 8.04
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ooo 2.4 uses really large font
<joomlaNEWBIE> could I just upgrade from 7.10?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joomlaNEWBIE, yes
<joomlaNEWBIE> ah
<joomlaNEWBIE> how?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hardy is still alpha, u really want to take the risk?
<joomlaNEWBIE> yep..
<joomlaNEWBIE> I got 7.10 in alpha also... I love to test
<joomlaNEWBIE> even though I am not very technical..
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyhow... where is the place to upgrade
<joomlaNEWBIE> can't find the hardy page on the site
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo update-manager -c -d
<joomlaNEWBIE> ah
<joomlaNEWBIE> thanks..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> google it
<joomlaNEWBIE> sorry
<joomlaNEWBIE> also can someone explain me sudo iwlist scan I get what it does
<joomlaNEWBIE> but what does iwlist mean?
<joomlaNEWBIE> I am just trying to understand the command
<Jordan_U> joomlaNEWBIE, Sudo is not required with that command, it scans for wireless networks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> interface wireless list?
<Jordan_U> There is also iwevent, iwconfig etc
<pwnguin> there's a manpage..
<pwnguin> man iwlist
<hischild> is there a specific reason as to why hardy will only find a single core on my pc? and how can i remove/disable the indexing thing?
<joomlaNEWBIE> I know it scans for wireless networks..
<joomlaNEWBIE> but I was wonder what iwlist means
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it's just a name
<joomlaNEWBIE> ah
<joomlaNEWBIE> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<hischild> yeah ... but which one should i remove to get rid of the right top thing?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hischild, that's just an applet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> remove it won't stop the indexing
<hischild> yeah ... i know ... yet i dont know the applets name ... and it wont go away
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gnome-session-properties
<hischild> [Hardy]TuTUXG, doesnt have to stop indexing ... sorry should have been more clear ... the thing just has to go, :-)
<cwillu> hischild, have you updated and restarted the session today?  there was some updates that affect that I think
<hischild> cwillu, i isntalled it about half an hour or so agi
<hischild> no wait, make that 1,5 hours
<cwillu> aka, applet preferences | animate icon when indexing, and hide icon might be what you want
<cwillu> hischild, and did you relog?
<hischild> it didnt save it :( iĺl retry
<cwillu> okay, then it's a matter of waiting till they fix it :p
<hischild> cwillu, after the update? ofcourse
<hischild> cwillu, hence why i want to remove it ;-) but iĺl see what i can find in gnome-session-properties
<hischild> that should do it
<cwillu> hischild, it's a status bar thingy (not just an applet), as long as the tracker daemon is running it'll show up there;  you could just get rid of the tracker gui completely, but that's not really useful from a testing standpoint
<hischild> cwillu, true ... yet it was merely annoying me
<hischild> i hate things that annoy me :p
<cwillu> hischild, you should see what firefox looks like on my machine :p
<hischild> cwillu, pics
<cwillu> one sec :p
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, what does it look like?
<cwillu> one sec
<cwillu> http://nokia.cwillu.com/giant%20firefox.png
<hischild> that looks like a _huge_ font size
<cwillu> everything else is normal though (other apps, look to the right)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nice
<cwillu> ff theme is standard
<hischild> yeah
<cwillu> deleted out .mozilla, all the .gonf/etc folders
<cwillu> so it's kinda baffling me
<naught102> anyone know how to get kooka to find SANE in hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, cant u just set the font size?
<cwillu> [Hardy]TuTUXG, you're looking at the url bar, etc, not just the page, right?
<cwillu> look at the size of the menu bar compared to the terminal's
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, u...
<cwillu> the zoom of the page is reset, it only zooms out one more setting, which is still bigger than normal
<cwillu> (me realizes that the placing of the full user name in the status bar is something of a privacy issue for screen grabs...)
<cwillu> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, nah..
<cwillu> it's definately the full-page zooming thing going on, but I don't understand where it's getting it from
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wired
<cwillu> weird even
<SeveredCross> Has anyone else had rendering issues with FF3?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, how about disable the icons
<SeveredCross> Just generally misrendered images, pages, etc.
<SeveredCross> I can't tell if it's Firefox 3 or fglrx causing the issues, because Firefox 2, Opera, Epiphany and Konqueror all work fine.
<cwillu> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i.e., for gnome in general?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, for ff
<cwillu> I don't follow
<hischild> allright im out for the night ... c you all later =)
<cwillu> oh, okay
<hischild> and tnx
<hischild> !helpercookie | all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> =,=
<cwillu> ya, it's still weird, the text is just in a too huge bar, and the page text is still way bigger than it should be
<hischild> stupid bot
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, for the manu bar and the bookmark toolbar
<cwillu> ya, I did
<cwillu> it's still weird (note the page is displaying wrong too, at default sizes etc)
<cwillu> font size is set to 10 points in appearance as well in firefox
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, out of idea
 * cwillu wonders if it's xrandr related
<twb> cwillu: sounds like the DPI s 100 instead of 75
<cwillu> only other thing i can think of
<cwillu> twb, no, already checked
<twb> cwillu: note that both xrandr and gnome try to change the DPI on the fly
<cwillu> twb, everything else in the session displays fine (I'll post another screenshot to show)
<twb> Even *new* clients?
<crimsun> that network-manager upload completely hosed my connection
<cwillu> twb, everything
<twb> OK.
<cwillu> I can open up anything and everything except firefox
<cwillu> at least, I haven't found anything else that displays wrong
<maccam94> idk if this is the place to mention this, but will hardy handle 6G ipods automatically? and if it doesn't already, it should be made to. (this depends on rhythmbox and libgpod)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, 6G is those on with video?
<cwillu> I'm just gonna disable the second head and see if it works better
<cwillu> hmm, that fixed it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ha
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the iPod Classic
<maccam94> 80GB and 160GB models
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, newest one?
<maccam94> yeah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no idea
<cwillu> that's odd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, if they use the same firmware...
<bazhang> libgpod is version 0.6.0 currently can handle newer iPods maccam94 (in Hardy that is)
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i have one right now, and getting it to work in Gutsy and in gentoo is a royal PITA
<maccam94> bazhang: correct, but when i've done it you need to manually run a command
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the problem is that the music database is now encrypted, and it needs to be decrypted by a tool that's part of libgpod
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, try medibuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the problem isn't codecs
<Bambi_BOFH> whats the best way to start debuging a system hard lock? tail syslog/messages?
<SeveredCross> No, because those'll get overwritten when you reboot the system.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, they have newer libs too
<SeveredCross> At least I think so.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> afaik
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: there is a tool that is part of libgpod 0.6, but it needs to be run manually afaik
<maccam94> i'm just saying in terms of getting new users, it's something that should be addressed for Hardy
<Bambi_BOFH> SeveredCross: was that to me?
<bazhang> maccam94: to get them working in gutsy you can install the Hardy version of libgpod--very risky imo though
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> put it on ubuntu brainstorm
<SeveredCross> Bambi_BOFH: Yes.
<maccam94> bazhang: well i just compiled from source
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: good idea!
<Bambi_BOFH> SeveredCross: syslog is rotated daily, its not a per-boot thing. i was thinking of tailing live though, not after the reboot
<SeveredCross> Ah, it's not?
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG luvs ubuntu brainstorm
<SeveredCross> I thought it was rotated at every reboot. Learn something new every day.
<SeveredCross> Tailing live might work if the crash is reproducible.
<Bambi_BOFH> its more a hard lock - it could even be heat related, but i dont know hyet
<Bambi_BOFH> *yet
<SeveredCross> Crash, hard lock, same thing, you got the point. :)
<Bambi_BOFH> :)
<bazhang> maccam94: no need to compile, though you can if you wish
<Bambi_BOFH> afk a bit, testing $stuff
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: network-manager currently broken; fixed source has been uploaded | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> crimsun, how broken?
<biggahed> hello there. Ive got a notebook which has a hotkey to disable/enable bluetooth/wireless and id like to know how to manually setup those, as theyre not working. kern log even shows that the event is captured, by enabling the wireless. The problem is that it only enables it, every keypress. Any clues?
<crimsun> [Hardy]TuTUXG: nm-supplicant.c
<crimsun> [Hardy]TuTUXG: was broken.
<crimsun> [Hardy]TuTUXG: that broke wireless.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> crimsun, i c
<cwillu> crimsun, yay, so I didn't brick my router :p
<naught102> !kooka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biggahed> wrong place to ask? :)
<maccam94> biggahed: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<biggahed> hardy
<biggahed> its a lenovo notebook. has a keyboard almost like the thinkpads. in thinkwiki theres a method to make this work, but involves messing with /proc/acpi/ibm/blue* , which is not available for me in the acpi dir
<SeveredCross> Is NetworkManager broken for anyone else?
<maccam94> SeveredCross: /topic
<SeveredCross> Oh hey.
 * SeveredCross missed that.
<SeveredCross> I really should learn to read the topic(s).
<maccam94> :-)
<crimsun> for shame.  I even put it at the beginning.
<bazhang> haha
<dohboy> thats a long topic and my client scrolls it to the end :)
<maccam94> mine cuts off after the beginning :-P
<secretlondon> xchat gives you it all
<ethana2> whoever got scim working in firefox3..
<maccam94> in pidgin if you doubleclick the topic it lets you see the whole thing
<ethana2> i owe you
<maccam94> what exactly does SCIM do?
<maccam94> i've seen it somewhere before...
<secretlondon> input methods for chinese etc
<maccam94> ahhh
<dohboy> is anyone else using a linksys wpc300N wireless pcmcia adapter with hardy?  Ive been using ndiswrapper to get it online lately.. just curious if theres a better way
<dohboy> of course now isnt the time to screw with it since network-manager is broken today :)
<maccam94> haha
<DanaG> Hmm, I didn't install the NetworkManager update, because there were no changelogs.
<DanaG> Thus, it's not broken for me.
<crimsun> -0ubuntu1 is broken; -0ubuntu3 is fixed.
<crimsun> and wired Ethernet connections are fine.
 * desrt tickles the dohboy
<dohboy> hehe
<twb> Within the busybox recovery shell, host(1) is installed but cannot run because liblwres.so.30 is not present.
<twb> This is an initramfs-tools bug.
<twb> Similarly ping(1) has no libresolv.so.2
<twb> Oh, I'm sorry.
<twb> Something has added /root to $PATH; I must be running things that aren't in the initrd at all.
<DanaG> I'm on 0.6.5-0ubuntu17 for network-manager.
<vlowther> DanaG: don;t upgrade then. :)
<SeveredCross> 0.6.6~rc2-0ubuntu2 I think.
<SeveredCross> ubuntu1, sorry.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<secretlondon> hi
<Cpudan80> Has the artwork for hardy been decided on yet?
<SeveredCross> I think so, yeah.
<SeveredCross> I really like the new default background.
<Cpudan80> Any screenshots you know of?
<Cpudan80> I hope they got rid of the brown
<Cpudan80> I'm not a fan of the orange/brown
<secretlondon> they won't - that's the 'house style'
<secretlondon> you either love it or hate it
<SeveredCross> I would do shots of my install but it's got Compiz customizations and crap, and I'm too lazy to turn it all off.
<Cpudan80> lol np
<Cpudan80> secretlondon: Well maybe not get rid of it completely, just kinda give it a face lift
<secretlondon> nothing stopping you making yours dull and blue though ;)
<secretlondon> well the new wallpaper is interesting and a face lift :)
<Cpudan80> I switched to clearlooks - but I didn't really like that
<pwnguin> the color theme is important
<pwnguin> it's sort of a branding thing
<pwnguin> its pretty easy to spot when someone's using ubuntu for screenshots etc
<secretlondon> yes
<maccam94> lol indeed
<pwnguin> i liked the elephant skin
<maccam94> moi aussi
<J-_> I'm trying to configure my wireless internet, and I'm just wonder if there are any problems with wpa2 and hardy?
<secretlondon> see the topic
<maccam94> J-_: network manager is broken today
<pwnguin> is it?
<secretlondon> yes
<pwnguin> i hadnt noticed
<secretlondon> wifi only
<pwnguin> seems to work for me
<J-_> Darn, I had it working earlier on roaming connected to my unsecured network
<J-_> then, I enabled wpa2, it kept going back to wpa
<J-_> now it's not doing anything =P
<J-_> and I haven't updated today
<pwnguin> guess i'll hold off on the nm upgrade then ;)
<J-_> is wpa easy to crack now?
 * J-_ sees if he can use wpa instead
<pwnguin> i havent seen anything quite like the WEP hacks
<crimsun> well, WEP is far more broken than WPA
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> or at least, we know that wep is really quite broken
<pwnguin> man
<pwnguin> nouveau is really snappy with ff3
<pwnguin> scrolling i mean
<J-_> darn no wpa usage either
<J-_> hmmm
<atrus> grr. gnome-power-manager doesn't notice that the ac is plugged into my laptop sometimes, so if i leave it alone, it'll suspend itself to save batteries, even though suspend is configured "off" when the ac is plugged in
<pwnguin> is it just me or does the splash screen fail at hiding the text?
<pwnguin> bootsplash i mean
 * DanaG uses wpa2 -- viva la dd-wrt!
<DanaG> I really like the new Heron wallpaper, but the background itself (not the heron) made my mom think of baby puke.
<DanaG> I'd love to see the Heron become part of the default wallpaper -- then I could get it as a case skin for the lid of my laptop, and use it show off that I use Ubuntu, without it being blatantly branded.
<J-_> I just bought the darn wrt54gs hoping to have wireless tonight =(
<DanaG> Use dd-wrt if it's not the cheapo weak version with little memory and flash.
<J-_> it was like $90
<J-_> the dude it's the same as the wrt54g just with a speed boost
<J-_> the dude said*
<J-_> I just hope my network is secure. =|
<J-_> the gf was 10 bucks more the the g
<J-_> I wanted to get the wrt54gl but they didn't have em
<pwnguin> do they publish gimp versions of the background?
<DanaG> There are SVG versions.
<J-_> than the g*
<pwnguin> also, someone should probably go about adding image support to brainstorm
<pwnguin> for themes etc
<tonyyarusso> bother, I just lost my wireless card in Hardy
<secretlondon> yes
<J-_> tonyyarusso: I did too
<J-_> was working for about 5 minutes. bought the router tonight then network manager borked
<tonyyarusso> J-_: Intel 2915 A/B/G here - you?
<secretlondon> tonyyarusso : its everyone see topic
<tonyyarusso> This is the first time I've had to boot into Gutsy for a few months actually
<tonyyarusso> secretlondon: Ah, doh.
<tonyyarusso> I really need to find out how to make irssi handle topics properly on channel join.
<J-_> I have an Intel PRO wireless, and something else. I don't really know. But I just thought of something. there's a button slide thing that turns off wireless. I wonder if I turned it off...
<J-_> on mistake that is
 * J-_ checks
<tonyyarusso> nah, apparently it's n-m itself.
<tonyyarusso> (yeah, I thought to check my radio too)
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Fixed network-manager available | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<pwnguin> which one's the broken version?
<DanaG> I posted a screenshot of what I have as my theme now:  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
 * J-_ doesn't really know what hardware is enabled. I thought when I got this new lappy they gave me wireless cards. But, it may only have the Intel Wireless PRO in it.
<pwnguin> ive been trying to find a satisfactory ubnutu palletted version of http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~jld5445/dualism-versus.png
<pwnguin> i wish i'd saved that config though
<DanaG> I like my theme.
<pwnguin> your screenshot's a 404
<J-_> so it's fixed now? (network-manager)
<DanaG> ... statement of the obvious.
<J-_> ...
 * J-_ zings
<DanaG> I mean, "I like my theme" is obvious.
<DanaG> Okay, try again.
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> Server seems to be case-sensitive.
<pwnguin> heh
<DanaG> Filename starts with a capital letter.
<pwnguin> what's the black region?
<DanaG> Oh, and I revised the colors in my system monitor applet (I really should file a bug about that.... "nice" load should be less prominent, not brighter.)
<DanaG> That is a glitch of some sort.
<DanaG> I used Gnome to take the screenshot, under compiz.\
<pwnguin> while you're filling that bug
<pwnguin> ask to make iowait visible ;)
<pwnguin> now that hard drives are quiet
<pwnguin> its hard to know why my desktop's unresponsive without checking top for the usual suspects
<DanaG> And Cache should be made less bright, too.
<pwnguin> setting iowait to yellow or something helps distinguish it from normal states
 * DanaG still has that load cycle issue.
<frank23> can anyone get gmail to show in konqueror (kde3)? I just get Loading...
<J-_> is the fixed network-manager in teh repos?
<J-_> I just updated, updated some security stuff
<J-_> that's about it
<secretlondon> different mirrors can be slower than others
<J-_> yay 29 updates, wth!?
 * DanaG wonders how to change the UUID of an HFS+ partition.
<atrus> so this new totem version is supposed to be able to work with a mythtv backend. any pointers how to use that?
<DanaG> I have two partitions with the same UUID (one a clone of the other, on a different device), so it thoroughly confuses gnome volume manager.
<Caesar> Is there a hardy backports repository?
<Caesar> Although this is more of a forward port...
<Caesar> I'm going to have to build a python2.2 package for hardy for internal use, I figure I might as well put in backports or something...
<secretlondon> i've just been offered n-m 0ubuntu1 after updating
<secretlondon> 0ubuntu3 is supposed to be the fixed one
<secretlondon> so I'm guessing the gb mirror has just broken ;)
<frank23> Caesar: you could put it in a ppa
<Caesar> frank23: I guess I could
<J-_> 7 minutes to go onteh update. holy shmokes
<J-_> on the*
<J-_> hopefully no one is stealing my webernetz
<NickPresta> Andre_Gondim_, are you around?
<Andre_Gondim_> NickPresta, yeah
<NickPresta> I just finished reading your latest blog post and perhaps I'm missing something but the latest links for Hardy Alpha 6 are 404's. Is this an issue with the site not uploading the images yet so have I missed something?
<Andre_Gondim> NickPresta, will be in 6th
<danage> hi! i am having problems enabling 3d effects on a mobility radeon 7500 (uses radeon drivers, i believe). anybody know how to troubleshoot? running compiz on command line gives me Checking for Xgl: not present.
<NickPresta> Andre_Gondim, ah cheers. I am eagerly awaiting :)
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<frank23> can anyone get gmail to show in konqueror (kde3)? I just get Loading...
<DanaG> DAMNIT, my keyboard got stuck again!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what did u do?
<DanaG> Held the arrow key to scroll in a document.
<J-_> is there a way to reconfigure network-manager?
<DanaG> Great, now my mouse thinks my ctrl key is stuck down!
<DanaG> And ctrl-alt-backspace isn't working -- Xorg isn't catching the "terminate_server" keycode!
<DanaG> Time to magic-sysrq the damn thing.
<naught101> I just rebooted hardy, and now I have no access to X
<naught101> anybody feel like giing me some pointers?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, kernel update?
<naught101> apart from upgrading, I think the only thing I did to the system was add a scanner firmware
<DanaG> Heh, "New restricted drivers in use" .... unless something magically swapped my Intel WiFi card for a Broadcom, I shouldn't have anything new!
<naught101> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I have the latest in the repos
<naught101> When I log in to a terminal, I get LOTS of permission denied to /dev/null/ errors
<DanaG> bug 124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<naught101> would anyone know if not having permission to use /dev/null would break Xorg?
<naught101> everytime I press <TAB> in bash I get a /dev/null/: permission denied error!
<naught101> arrgh1
<twb> Why don't the initrd scripts print any debugging information when I boot without quiet?
<yuriy> hmm hardy not booting today
<naught101> yuriy: what problem?
<yuriy> naught101: it mostly starts up, i think maybe even X starts up actually, but then it hangs on a black screen
<yuriy> sometimes if i then hard reboot it it boots but that doesn't seem to be working anymore
<naught101> what happens when you log in to bash?
<yuriy> might be an nvidia issue, haven't tried anything to stop it from starting X yet
<naught101> I don't use nvidia, and I can't get into X either
<naught101> anyone know what packages were updated today?
<yuriy> ooh worked this time, i'll see if there are more updates or something
<naught101> I updated ~147 packages, perhaps it was one of them, but I have no idea what they were :S
<naught101> anybody know what packages were updated today that may have broken X?
<naught101> please?
<DanaG> naught101: if /dev/null isn't writable, that itself may break stuff.
<DanaG> I don't know how to fix stuff, though.
<DanaG> I mean, how to fix that.
<Hydrogen> why in the world would it not be writable..
<macogw> naught101: just a moment. i havent updated yet, so i can probably tell you what's in the list
<desrt> /dev/null isn't writable by default at bootup
<desrt> it's because the copy of it in /lib/udev/devices (the directory that seeds /dev) is accessible only to root
<desrt> that doesn't change until udev trigger occurs
<macogw> naught101: no X packages updated today for me....
<macogw> there's some OOo brokenness waiting to be resolved before i can update though
<naught101> Hydrogen: says it's not world writable.. would that be screwing stuff up?
<naught101> desrt: any idea why udev would create /dev/null with crw-rw---- ?
<Hydrogen> naught101: grep null /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<naught101> Hydrogen: Kernel=="NULL" MODE="0666"
<Hydrogen> hmm
<naught101> is there a better command line IRC client than tinyIRC? this sucks...
<Hydrogen> thats interesting..
<yuriy> naught101: irssi
<naught101> how about I change it manually and try to start x
<naught101> well, that stopped the /dev/null errors, but didn't fix X. it still won't start
<naught101> GARTinit was unable to open /dev/agppart (no such file/dir)
<naught101> it can't find any devices in /dev/dri/card**
<naught101> (reading from x log with no copy paste)
<twb> This line is wrong, it should use su, not sudo, because root is not necessarily in sudoers:
<twb>  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility:        chroot /root sudo -u "$USERNAME" gconftool-2 "$@"
<naught101> blah
<naught101> did I miss anything?
<J_-> network manager is still borked for me =S
<J_-> wonder if there are any updagtes
<naught101> were there any Xorg related upgrades in the last two days? ie. in the last ~170 updates?
<twb> naught101: ask /var/log/dpkg
<J_-> newp no more network-manager update for me this time around. hmm
<J_-> can't even connect to my unsecured network. hehe tried both secured, and unsecured
<J_-> maybe I'll reformat again, see if that works
<J_-> OR is there a way to reconfigure network manager?
<naught101> twb: thanks. now I'm even more confused :)
<naught101> sigh... reboot time
<naught101> bugger
<kayce_> i know this channel is for hardy, but i cant get any answers anywhere else (either there is no one present or no one knows)
<kayce_> is there anyone here that knows anything about gusty x server errors?
<vinegaroon> what's the error?
<kayce_> well, When i try to use "Login in a Window", i get the error "The x server failed. Perhaps it is not configured well."
<vinegaroon> what's login in a window?
<kayce_> ive tried 2 methods, and niether work, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and "xandr --auto"
<kayce_> xrandr*
<kayce_> its a window with a second login, such as so you dont have to log out of your user account and use root at same time
<vinegaroon> ah
<vinegaroon> I don't know anything about it
<kayce_> ahh.. ok, thank you
<naught101> why would my xorg.conf not include a driver for my videocard?
<naught101> after I just dpkg-reconfigured it?
<naught101> and/or is there a way to dpkg-reconfigure with more options than -plow?
<RAOF> naught101: Because Xorg doesn't need xorg.conf.  As such, dpkg-reconfigure no longer has all the driver/screen/display/milk logic in it.
<naught101> ROAF, so is it somewhere else?
<naught101> my X isn't working at all, I'm trying to find out why
<RAOF> naught101: The quickest way for us to help you is for you to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<RAOF> That *should* contain enough info to help you.
<naught101> RAOF: I can't... I'm in a terminal
<RAOF> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<naught101> ok
<RAOF> naught101: Tada!  Commandline pastebin access!
<naught101> sweet
<naught101> BTW, how does one follow links in manpages with man?
<naught101> ROAF: http://pastebin.com/f35ece454
<naught101> did it come through alright?
<RAOF> Sorry;  I'm more likely to see it if you spell my nick correctly :)
<RAOF> R_A_O_F :)
<naught101> hehe, very sorry
<RAOF> naught101: You appear to have only 7Mb of RAM dedicated to graphics.  Is this deliberate?
<naught101> no, I haven't changed anything related to X since I installed just before alpha 5
<RAOF> This would be a BIOS setting, most likely.
<RAOF> Either that, or you've hit a bug.
<naught101> I haven't touched the BIOS for months
<naught101> I booted into X fine this morning
<RAOF> I'd have a check, anyway, but that makes it more likely that you've hit a bug.
<naught101> then I updated the last ~150 updates and rebooted
<naught101> ok, I'll check the BIOS, back in a bit
<danage> anybody else notice the network manager daemon package is broken?
<naught101> RAOF: 8MB for video, I assume more shared, because it can't be changed in BIOS
<RAOF> Oh.  Interesting.
<naught101> this is a dell d410, with a p4m cpu..
<naught101> and ~1300Mb RAM
<RAOF> I'd file a bug.  Xorg is thinking that 7mb is all it has to play with; this clearly isn't going to support what you want, and it really wants an offscreen buffer, and...
<RAOF> naught101: Bah!  I'm silly.
<naught101> Can I manually set more memory?
<naught101> huh?
<RAOF> Probably the better thing to ask would be: why is /dev/agpgart missing? :)
<naught101> yeah, I asked that in here before, but no-one answered
<RAOF> Also; why is the DRI module not loading.
<naught101> I assumed DRI wasn't loading because there was no card** in /dev/dri
<naught101> and that that was because of the /dev/agppart missing
<RAOF> Maybe; I'm not certain.
<naught101> can I manually set up /dev/agpart?
<naught101> agppart
<naught101> gart..
<RAOF> You could try "sudo modprobe -vvv agpgart".
<RAOF> Also, pastebinning dmesg is likely to be useful.
<naught101> ok
<GhotiPhud> hey guys
<GhotiPhud> having a couple issues after the updates today
<naught101> also interestin was that my /home didn't mount manually with the UUID, I had to change it to /dev/sdb3. think that could be related?
<GhotiPhud> this SCIM thing won't go away
<twb> After enabling LDAP in /etc/pam.d and nsswitch.conf, sudo and su both hang on this Hardy a5 client.
<RAOF> GhotiPhud: Join the scim-haters club.
<GhotiPhud> also, I'm running the ati radeon driver and it won't let me enable desktop effects anymore
<GhotiPhud> haha, at least it's not just me with the SCIM
<naught101> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/f6a1cdc93
<GhotiPhud> every time I try to run the desktop effects, it tells me to install fglrx driver
<GhotiPhud> I can still run compiz --replace and everything works fine
<naught101> agpgart is already listed in lsmod, RAOF
<RAOF> naught101: Right.  That's not very informative, ut it shows agpgart being naughty.  File a bug, against the linux package, attaching dmesg.  Check out the kernel debugging guide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<danage> GhotiPhud: i have the same problem. what card?
<naught101> damn
<twb> GhotiPhud: did you ensure that your tainted driver is compiled against the current kernel and loaded?
<twb> Actually I don't remember -- do tainted drivers need a kernel part, or do they just use a generic DRI kernel module?
<RAOF> twb: They don't need to taint the kernel if they just use a DRI interface :)
<danage> twb: how to tell which driver is loaded?
<twb> RAOF: fair enough, but they're still tainted of themselves.
<GhotiPhud> I have an X300 mobile
<danage> GhotiPhud: me too
<GhotiPhud> tainted driver?
<twb> GhotiPhud: you need to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RAOF> twb: Absolutely.  But there's no need for them to taint the kernel :)
<twb> The non-Free drivers "taint" your system.
<GhotiPhud> haha
<GhotiPhud> I'm running Radeon driver
<danage> GhotiPhud: there's plenty of bugs related to that one. i think it's on the blacklist of fglrx
<GhotiPhud> open source
<twb> apt-get install vrms
<danage> twb: no more xorg.conf in new x server
<twb> danage: er, I sure have one.
<danage> auto-detect
<GhotiPhud> haha, xorg.conf is still needed
<GhotiPhud> just less
<danage> twb: i have one almost empty
<danage> no gfx driver inside
<danage> still, i got x running :)
<twb> danage: so compare lspci PCI IDs to /usr/something/something/pci/*.ids
<danage> ehh ok
<danage> whats something and something in this
<J-_laptop> http://pastebin.ca/930048 Can anyone take a look at that and see if there is anything wrong?
<GhotiPhud> http://pastebin.com/m174af498
<GhotiPhud> here's my xorg.conf
<twb> danage: also obviously you can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log where 0 is from DISPLAY=:0
<danage> will put pastebin
<twb> GhotiPhud: you're using the Free driver
<GhotiPhud> yep
<danage> my xorg.conf has no driver section
<GhotiPhud> I know that
<danage> http://pastebin.ca/930049
<danage> however: radeon driver is loaded
<RAOF> danage: Indeed.  Hotplug.
<GhotiPhud> that's why it's weird that the Appearance menu is asking me to install fglrx
<twb> GhotiPhud: the Free drivers probably don't support 3d acceleration in the newer (r3xx and up) GPUs
<GhotiPhud> they do
<twb> What, ati auto-selects the r300 driver now?
<GhotiPhud> if I run compiz --replace everything works
<GhotiPhud> it's just the appearance menu got screwed up after the update
<danage> yeah so why does compiz not work
<danage> i dont get it
<danage> it tells me glx not loaded when i run it
<danage> but aiglx is loaded
<twb> danage: what does glxinfo | grep direct.rendering say?
<danage> dri enabled
<RAOF> GhotiPhud: It's probably either a bug in the desktop-effects thingy, or we're saving you from crazy radeon bugs on x300 cards.
<danage> YES
<danage> it says YES
<twb> OK.
<J-_laptop> =\
<danage> :(
<danage> i am sure i read the X300 was blacklisted in the fglrx driver
<GhotiPhud> well, I've been running on my card for like a year or two
<GhotiPhud> with 3D
<GhotiPhud> so I don't know why it changed all of a sudden
<GhotiPhud> i've never gotten the error
<danage> yeah
<danage> well you are using radeon anyways
<twb> Yeah, you should be using Matrox
<twb> They don't fuck up, nossir
<danage> i read somewhere in a bug report it might be the order in which the drivers get loaded
<danage> you could try that
<GhotiPhud> where would I modify that?
<danage> sec
<twb> ARGH
<twb> Why does sudo not want to work
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144077/comments/20
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144077 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[gutsy] Regression - "Desktop effects could not be enabled" on ATI Mobility Radeon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<danage> cool
<danage> twb: i had the same problem yesterday, what does it do for you?
<danage> turns out my user wasnt in the admin group
<GhotiPhud> very odd
<twb> danage: waits forever
<twb> danage: you had this when using flat passwords?
<GhotiPhud> I've never had a bit of trouble on gutsy
<danage> nope, mine went back to the shell without doing anything
<danage> must be another issue
<twb> danage: oh, you just weren't in the sudoers file
<twb> Totally different
<danage> yeah
<danage> twb: but do you know what my problem with 3dfx could be?
<twb> Nope
<twb> I don't buy from ATI or Nvidia, they are enemies of my Freedom
<danage> buy intel instead!
<RAOF> ATI are much better now.
<twb> RAOF: no, they aren't.
<twb> RAOF: they released *2d* documentation for an *obsolete* chipset.
<vinegaroon> twb: they have released much more now
<twb> vinegaroon: what, in the last two weeks?
<GhotiPhud> yes
<GhotiPhud> check out phoronix.con
<GhotiPhud> phoronix.com
<vinegaroon> yeah
<GhotiPhud> they've been covering it all
<vinegaroon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fosdem_08_bridgman&num=1
<GhotiPhud> one of the amd developers frequents the forums there
<vinegaroon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_tcore_release&num=1
<twb> GhotiPhud: "catalyst driver" is Free software?
<GhotiPhud> no
<twb> So they *haven't* become better.
<GhotiPhud> they're developing a new open driver from scratch
<danage> help me please
<danage> :)
<twb> Oh, I see you were referring to a different article to the one that's currently at the top of the front page.
<vinegaroon> my links is just some of the info on phoronix regarding amd's open source stuff
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<RAOF> twb: On the other hand, r500 3d specs, and r600 3d specs "soon".
<twb> RAOF: yeah, it's when "soon" becomes "today" that I will start thinking about caring
<RAOF> twb: Certianly, not as good as Intel, but much, much better than nvidia.
<GhotiPhud> after the release of the new specs, textured video got added to the radeon drivers
<GhotiPhud> still isn't used by default though
<GhotiPhud> but it takes time
<GhotiPhud> just recently the open drivers got all the features that I've been wanting, so I made the switch
<GhotiPhud> it was really just Tv-out I was waiting for
<vinegaroon> I have and nvidia card.. I would use nv or nouveau but I like neverball and a few other 3d games..
<vinegaroon> an*
<GhotiPhud> I've found that those run pretty well with the open source driver
<GhotiPhud> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjM2Mw
<naught101> RAOF: can you check bug #199034 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199034 in linux "X server will not start (agpgart)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199034
<naught101> make sure it all came through properly
<vinegaroon> I'm talking 'bout nvidia
<GhotiPhud> I think nvidia's open drivers are a little behind since Amd started releasing specs
<vinegaroon> very
<vinegaroon> that's why I use the blob
<GhotiPhud> if Ati's blob was as good as Nvidia's I might consider
<twb> nvidia's Free drivers have been worse than ATI's Free drivers for a long time.
<vinegaroon> If I had and AMD/ATI card I would run an open driver.
<twb> Because nvidia's non-Free drivers mostly worked, so nobody worked on the Free alternatives.
<savvas> what's blob?
<twb> savvas: http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html
<twb> Specifically, http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#39
<savvas> lyrics?!
<savvas> nice :P
<naught101> does ubuntu have any other GUIs apart from xorg?
<twb> Xorg isn't a GUI, it's a windowing system.
<naught101> twb, thanks, that's what I was looking for:
<twb> You could argue that GNU Screen provides much of the same functionality.
<naught101> does ubuntu have any windowing systems apart from xorg?
<naught101> is it available in the repos?
<twb> apt-get install scren.
<twb> *screen
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> screen and xorg
<hydrogen> are kind of complete opposites
<hydrogen> screen is definatly not a gui
<twb> It's a GUI
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> its not
<twb> It's a *character cell* gui rather than a *raster* GUI.
<hydrogen> it's missing the whole "graphical" part
<hydrogen> it's a TUI maybe
<naught101> hehe
<hydrogen> textual user interface
<naught101> can one use a mouse in it?
<twb> TUI is a retroactive term used to denigrate portable and fast GUIs
<twb> naught101: yep.
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> but one can't  use pictures
<naught101> right, that's probably good enough for me
<twb> hydrogen: actually, w3m-img works fine through screen.
<naught101> I don't need pictures, I just need a mouse
<hydrogen> or you know.. any advances ones seen in computing in the last twenty years
<twb> hydrogen: where "advanced" means "has buttons with gradients"
<hydrogen> I'm not sure if ubuntu/debian packages it
<hydrogen> but there used to be a Y windowing server
<twb> Yeah, it's pretty much dead.
<hydrogen> I don't think it ever got that far though
<savvas> is it possible to install a language using the menu system -> administration -> language support?
<twb> People stopped caring about it, like the framebuffer.
<hydrogen> they have the "Y Sound Server" still packaged, not sure if thats related
<naught101> huh... screen won't run 'cause it can't find any "PTYs"
<twb> naught101: that's probably because you're still root, but your tty is owned by you.
<naught101> nope
<naught101> I am me
<twb> Then it's because /dev/pts isn't mounted or something equally horrific.
<naught101> grrr
<naught101> Xserver problems really suck
<twb> You can always use vesa
<naught101> pts is mounted
<naught101> twb what's vesa?
<twb> VESA is a standard interface for GPUs
<twb> Everything since about 2000 supports VESA, and modern cards will "Just Work" with it.
<naught101> go on..
<naught101> how do I use it?
<twb> Change the Driver line in the Device stanza of your xorg.conf
<twb> Note that VESA offers NO 2d or 3d acceleration.
<naught101> hrrm...
<twb> When you say "xserver sucks" you really mean "the hideous 3d-accelerated driver"
<naught101> Driver "vesa" ?
<naught101> I didn't say xserver sucks
 * DanaG wonders how good or bad ATI (open or closed, doesn't matter too much to me) will be by June.
 * DanaG thinks nvidia is lame for not offering native-res framebuffer.
<naught101> vesa didn't work... no valid modes
<twb> DanaG: it doesn't matter to you *now*.
<DanaG> I'm currently on nvidia.
<twb> I suggest you read RMS' _The Right to Read_ to see an example of the ramifications of accepting non-Free software
<naught101> apocalyse now
<DanaG> But at least I'd be getting a blob from somebody who's now making an effort to un-blobify.
<GhotiPhud> I have a pretty dated ATI card, but under the free drivers everything mostly works
<GhotiPhud> if you're not looking for the latest and greatest card, then ATI might be good
<GhotiPhud> Nvidia's probably a safer bet right now
<naught101> RAOF: you there?
<GhotiPhud> poke around Phoronix in June
<DanaG> I currently have a 128MB GeForce Go 7600.  For the next thing, I'll want something not weaker for its generation than mine was for that generation.
<DanaG> Oh, and if that Heron is accepted as default, I am soooooo getting a laptop-lid skin of it.
<GhotiPhud> how old is this current laptop?
<GhotiPhud> cause that doesn't seem like a "weak" card at all
<GhotiPhud> probably blows mine out of the water
<DanaG> By not weaker, I'm being a bit silly.  I won't want to go from a 7600 to an 8400, for example.
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<DanaG> EVen if 8400 was as good as the 7600, it'd be weaker for its time than 7600 was for that time.
<GhotiPhud> so upper middle class of the graphics card
<GhotiPhud> lol
<DanaG> Yeah.
<twb> Bah.
<twb> What do you need a GPU for at all, except games?
<GhotiPhud> as far as ATI vs Nvidia, whatever works at the time, all the ati stuff is up in the air right now
<GhotiPhud> games
<twb> And all the "I need a fast GPU" games don't run on GNU/Linux anyway
<GhotiPhud> dual boot
<DanaG> Fine, I'll boot Windows for them.
<GhotiPhud> that's what I do
<DanaG> Besides, Wine + PulseAudio == ... well, it doesn't work.
<twb> So why not just use the onboard GPU while running Linux?
<GhotiPhud> I enjoy the linux experience more for the desktop though
<DanaG> Mine doesn't have an onboard.
<GhotiPhud> why pay for the card if you only get to use it every once in a while?
<twb> Bleh.
<twb> GhotiPhud: well, precisely.
<DanaG> At least, I'm pretty sure it doesn't.  Gateway M685, also known as NX860 series.
<GhotiPhud> haha
<GhotiPhud> wine is improving quite nicely also
<twb> It seems to me that if I were a gamer weenie, I'd buy a game console rather than dual boot, because then at least I'd have a few years of not having to buy hardware upgrades just to run new games
<DanaG> I could try booting without the MXM card, though.
<GhotiPhud> I can play Command and Conquer Generals on it now
<GhotiPhud> new games?
<GhotiPhud> what are those
<twb> GhotiPhud: eh, the only thing I've EVER got wine to run is evidence tracking software
<GhotiPhud> I shop in the bargain bin
<DanaG> I haven't used any recent games.  I tried Crysis and amused myself at how slideshow-ey it was.
<twb> GhotiPhud: "new" means "since Windows stopped being a DOS shell"
<DanaG> s/ey/ish/
<GhotiPhud> haha, okay maybe a bit more recent than that
<GhotiPhud> I actually had to make a windows 98 VM just to play a game I found in my attic
<twb> Honestly, I can't be bothered jumping through all the hoops necessary to babysit a Windows system (and all the ridiculously overspecced hardware) if the only benefit is that I get to play 3d games.
<DanaG> SimCopter..... DirectX 3  (yes, 3!) game.
<GhotiPhud> awesome
<GhotiPhud> Starship Titanic
<DanaG> And crappy graphics even for its time!
<GhotiPhud> haha
<GhotiPhud> Starship Titanic was written by Douglas Adams
<GhotiPhud> same guy who wrote Hitchhiker's Guide
<twb> No, it was written by Terry Gillam
<twb> Adams worked on the computer game
<twb> Argh, getent group hangs
<DanaG> heh, dd from /dev/zero to /dev/null with bs 1M: 5.4GB/sec
<Sebastian> Why do I suddenly have SCIM in my systray (and cannot disable it)?
<GhotiPhud> join the club
<twb> DanaG: why would you do that?
<pwuertz> hi... I would like to test a fixed version of python-scipy... someone wrote an answer to the bug-report: "A fixed version is now being tested in my PPA."
<pwuertz> how to find these packages?
<DanaG> Curiosity, that's why.  And randomness.
<pwuertz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-scipy/+bug/187004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187004 in python-scipy "python-scipy uninstallable (needs gfortran transition)" [High,In progress]
<GhotiPhud> interesting facts there twb
<GhotiPhud> have you played it?
<twb> GhotiPhud: hmm?
<DanaG> Is Wine un-broken yet?  I'm currently using the Gutsy version.
<GhotiPhud> you were saying that Starship Titanic was written by Terry Gillam
<twb> Is anyone else here using LDAP?
<DanaG> Hardy one in repos is 0.9.56-0ubuntu1
<twb> I am having Grief
<DanaG> DAGFLABBIT, damn keyboard got stuck again!
<DanaG> bug 194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<DanaG> My current theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<twb> I have come to the conclusion that themes are just a way to make people waste countless otherwise-productive hours tweaking chrome
<DanaG> Actually, this is one I've been using for a while, and haven't felt a need to change.
<twb> I suppose so.
<DanaG> And it's much more cheerful than a cloudy, dark-blue one based on the same GTK engine with the Nodoka windeco.
<twb> OTOH, I spent like two weeks trying to work out how to get a usable #000-backgrounded gtkrc-2.0
<J-_> How can I see what my laptop mac address is? my router isn't picking it up. It did before, but it isn't now.
<Unksi> ifconfig
<twb> Routers don't "pick up" IP addresses.
<twb> They either assign them to DHCP clients or are told in advance what to expect (static routing).
<J-_> I said mac.
<twb> Oops, MAC address.
<J-_> yup
 * twb needs more coffee.
<twb> If you're using DHCP, the MAC is included in the DHCPEQUEST
<twb> *DHCPREQUEST
<DanaG> Oh heck, I'll set my thing back to the blue theme, momentarily, and screenshot it.
<DanaG> Odd.... my metacity theme doesn't change with my other parts of my theme.
<savvas> you broke it!
<savvas> :P
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-dark.png
<DanaG> Looks nice, but it was severely affecting my mood.  I changed to the orange one, and my mood changed literally instantly.
<DanaG> Not gradually.  Instantly!
<DanaG> Unfortunately, the Nodoka theme engine and windeco really don't look as good in orange.
<DanaG> EEh, gtk is fine, windeco is not.
<zniavre> :o)à
<DanaG> huh?
<RAOF> DanaG: I find it (gtk) looks quite good with a sortof slightly-tanned-flesh main & maroon highlights.
<DanaG> The Nodoka one?
<RAOF> Yah.
<DanaG> Heh, whenever I say that name, I can't help but think of the character from the Negima series (multiple mangas and multiple animes).
<DanaG> Hmm, do you have a screenshot somewhere?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I just checked out the latest murrine-human.  Looks pretty good now; last time I tried it (2 days or so ago) it was ugly.
<DanaG> In fact, the progress bars remind me of candy, for some odd reason.
<RAOF> DanaG: http://cooperteam.net/Nodoka.png
<DanaG> Hmm, interesting combination.
<RAOF> Teh awn bar is ugly; I'm playing with it currently.
<savvas> DanaG: http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=savvasblackrs8.png
<savvas> :)
<DanaG> OOh, nifty.  If that Heron becomes the default wallpaper, I am soooooo getting a case skin of it.
<RAOF> In fact, the awn bar might just die completely.
<savvas> the heron wallpaper made it in alpha 5
<naught101> RAOF: can you check bug #199034 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199034 in linux "X server will not start (agpgart)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199034
<DanaG> I've never found any dock apps for Windows or Linux I've liked.
<savvas> it was default in live cd, but orange :\
<DanaG> I'm using the not-bloody version now.
<DanaG> WHenever I see the name Nodoka, I think of this:  http://avetremaevrin.deviantart.com/art/Cuddle-Time-72504785  -- especially the blue color.
<RAOF> naught101: You obviously didn't read the kernel bug reporting guidelines I linked :(
<DanaG> Here's the exact orange I set:  #E48A34
<DanaG> I'm also using the Tropic windeco with the red-close-button line disabled.
<RAOF> naught101: Given that you haven't added the output of lspci, uname -a, etc.
<RAOF> naught101: Once more, with feeling: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies <- The top 4 lines, particularly.
<RAOF> DanaG: Scim has a _latex_ mode?
<RAOF> WTH?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> It does things like this:
<RAOF> With what porpoise?
<savvas> is anyone using nvidia pci express card?
<RAOF> savvas: Yo.
<DanaG> I R
<savvas> RAOF: post your xorg.conf in pastebin.ca please
<DanaG> argh, it's not working.
<savvas> or anywhere
<DanaG> X ≹ Y
<DanaG> Trigger it with backslash.
<savvas> what's that ugly looking sign? :P
<DanaG> Not greater than or less than.
<naught101> RAOF: ok, must have missed that. thanks
<RAOF> Not greater than or less than.
<RAOF> Not to be confused with "equal too".
 * DanaG is ∃
<DanaG> Is "there exists"
<savvas> you belong in a group? :p
<savvas> ah
<naught101> what's the difference between that and equals?
<RAOF> naught101: X may be incomparable with Y.
<savvas> naught101: it means they can be equal or not comparable :)
<RAOF> (We may be in a lattice, rather than a totally ordered set)
<DanaG> Z = jωL
<DanaG> Handy for typing up stuff like that.
<savvas> haven't used math symbols in  years :)
<RAOF> DanaG: That's kinda cool.  Easy to set up?
<savvas> never required anything in med school :p
<DanaG> Just set it to Latex mode, and hit backslash.
<DanaG> Then start typing stuff to explore.
<RAOF> I may reinstall scim to check this out.
<DanaG> X ⋛ Y
<savvas> is anyone going to upload their /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? :(
<DanaG> What's THAT one for?
<DanaG> Greater than, equal, or less than.
<savvas> ∓ ±
<savvas> :p
<RAOF> savvas: http://pastebin.com/f448b857d
 * DanaG goes to abuse the US International (AltGr Deadkeys) layout, with unicode numpad:
<RAOF> I don't think it'll do you much good, though.  That's the output of "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview"
<savvas> ty :)
<DanaG> ←↖↑↗→↘↓↙
<DanaG> Oh, and right-to-left is fun to abuse, but remember to insert "pop directional formatting" characters or you'll royally screw up your IM app's logs.
<DanaG> ‮‏Backwards!‬‬
<RAOF> DanaG: No, it isn't :P
<DanaG> Not using Pidgin, I assume?
<RAOF> At least, not in my irssi terminal.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Here's what I see (retyped, not copied and pasted):
<RAOF> DanaG: You're using pidgin for irc?
<DanaG>                                                                                                                                     !sdrawkcaB :DanaG (12:33:46 AM)
<savvas> △ABC ≅ △DEF
<savvas> :)
<DanaG> Yup, it consolidates all my chat stuff to one app.
<Unksi> DanaG: i user irssi+bitlbee for the same :)
<Unksi> *use
<savvas> DanaG ∉ Ubuntu
<savvas> :p
<naught101> pity it can't do voice
<DanaG> I don't remember that symbol.  I know I used it in my CSC141 ("Discrete Structures") class.
<DanaG> Not within a set?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> "Not contained in"
<RAOF> Or rather "not a member of"
<DanaG> Aah.
<savvas> DanaG: is not an element of :)
<savvas> i mixed it up before with the inversed E
<DanaG> Oh, hint for SCIM: vertical lookup table with hint.
<DanaG> Or horizontal.
<cwillu> anybody else running into wireless issues (other than the library issue that was fixed a few hours ago?)
<savvas> RAOF: you're using hardy? were all those settings automatically set up in xorg.conf?
 * DanaG throws a(n) ✈ at somebody.
<RAOF> savvas: Using hardy, yes.  I manually added the synaptics thing, 'cause it broke some time in the past.
<RAOF> savvas: All the nvidia-specific stuff was got by running "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview"
<DanaG> I posted my xorg.conf at my csc web space.  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf  (I use only one screen.)
<DanaG> I love using my touchpad -- in fact, if I had to get a desktop, I'd probably get a keyboard with a touchpad!
<DanaG> No RSI from it, even if I use it way too much.
<cwillu> weird
<cwillu> wlan0_rename: auth with ap...
<cwillu> followed by a timeout
<cwillu> followed by a auth frame received, but not in auth state, ignored
<cwillu> http://cwillu.com:8080/dmesg/
<DanaG> two-finger scrolling, two- and three-finger tapping without 1-finger doing anything.  Middle button emulation.
<savvas> thanks RAOF
<DanaG> What's "MultisampleCompatibility"?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there a way to tell the nvidia driver to ALWAYS assume any connected CRT can do at least 1024x768x60, without overriding the max also?
<DanaG> Some projectors at my school have Pin 9 missing.
<DanaG> So... nvidia assumes they can only do 800x600.
<cwillu> DanaG, add a mode and disable validation?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out something interesting about suspend with nvidia: it works better if you have the video card in 3D mode before suspend.  Even a 'DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo" will do it, I think.
<cwillu> should be able to play around with xrandr and see what works
<DanaG> Oh yeah, Pin 9 is EDID pin, though you probably already knew that.
<DanaG> s/EDID/DDC/
<cwillu> radeon driver has 'ignoreEDID', which doesn't help you
<cwillu>  --custom-edid=CUSTOM-EDID, --no-custom-edid may help
<cwillu> man nvidia-xconfig
<DanaG> Oh, that's an idea: dump the EDID of a better monitor, and override the CRT output with it.
<cwillu> there's a disable-edid option there too
<cwillu> which might be more what you want
<cwillu> it'll still autodetect, but it won't override what you specifiy iirc
<Raspberry> Ok -- there's a new problem with Brightness settings on my laptop since Alpha5 :)
<Raspberry> when adjusting the brightness on the appletor with the function keys on the keyboard -- it shows that the brightness is being moved up and down, but the screen doesn't get brighter or darker
<Raspberry> This worked fine until last Thursday or Friday ... the exact same time that the display turning back on when resuming from suspend started working :)
 * DanaG just recently had a brightness issue FIXED:  bug 121833  (yes, I've memorized the number.)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<Raspberry> This new SCIMthing is stupid
<Raspberry> it's hot key is SHIFT+SPACEBAR
<Raspberry> WTF... so while I'm typing and trying to capitalize things it shifts my keyboard layout to RAW
<Raspberry> it's some new standard package as far as Ican tell
<RAOF> Raspberry: Yes.  This is being disucssed in #ubuntu-devel as we speak.  Welcome to Hardy.
<Raspberry> I'm not pissed that it's in there
<Raspberry> I'm just letting you know -- it seems to be pretty impractical
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> As such, the discussion is "why has it suddenly been turned on for everyone, and what can we do about it?"
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> I just quit SCIM  and it killed all my KDE apps :P
 * Raspberry is using Konversation
<loa> Can someone explain why Update manager request partial update.
<loa> What is it?
<loa> It request for example firefox, but i didn't have this package!
<Raspberry> It's because it's updating the whole system with changes to the naming / structure of packages
<Raspberry> Hardy is still in Alpha and there are things changing
<loa> wow)
<loa> next alpha you mean this?
<cwillu> loa, no, just big enough changes (bigger than you'd get in a released ubuntu) that the normal update behaviour isn't enough to fix it
<zeno> hi a kernel update just downloaded (guessing that did it) and now sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives the error: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  any ideas how to fix?
<loa> sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<loa> and install
<zeno> loa: it says it is installed
<savvas> grrr
<savvas> (wrong window)
<mrtimdog> What's the X command to change the keymap on a running X server?
<muszek> hi
<muszek> anyone else got problems with upgrading open office (yesterday's update)
<muszek> openoffice.org: Depends: openoffice.org-writer2latex  but it is not installable
<muszek> it's not in repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice.org-writer2latex&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<Raspberry> muszek: install everything but the openoffice.org package
<muszek> Raspberry: ok, thanks.
<Raspberry> muszek: go into the synaptic package manager and install the openoffice.org-base base-core write calc .... so on and so forth
<Raspberry> that package is still missing I think
<muszek> I market every other package to update and synaptic wants to _remove_ package openoffice.org
<Raspberry> that's fine
<Raspberry> it's not a valid package right now
<Raspberry> I am a bit confused though because OpenOffice is still branded as 2.3 but if you go to About it says it's 2.4
<Ng> Raspberry: it's a pre-reease of 2.4 atm
<Ng> "pre-release" rather
<cwillu> muszek, it probably asked for a partial upgrade before?
<muszek> cwillu: yeah, it did
<cwillu> muszek, that'd be why
<Raspberry> well let me go into gimp and make them a new splash screen :p
<muszek> cwillu: so I shouldn't touch it?
<cwillu> muszek, restart the update manager, and do the partial upgrade
<muszek> cwillu: and leave OO.o stuff not updated, right?
<cwillu> muszek, no, tell it to do the partial upgrade, it won't give you any further choices, other than removing obsolete packages after its done
<cwillu> I don't mean 'update with things unchecked'
<cwillu> you should get a mini version of the dialog you get when you do a full upgrade between releases
<muszek> what's this "partial upgrade" thing anyway?  I don't recall seeing it before (been using pre-release versions since after I dist-upgraded from hoary).
<cwillu> muszek, it's been common for a few releases now, although alot of people  just let aptitude or apt-get muck around instead :p
<muszek> but I never dist-upgraded that early, maybe that's why
<J-_laptop> I have a bug, well not really a bug. But, while adding a location to the time applet for gnome-panel, I add it as my home location, and set the weather, and 12h format, when there's a mouse-over it still shows 24h format.
<J-_laptop> not sure if it was intended to be like that
<cwillu> J-_laptop, post it on launchpad, see what they say
<muszek> J-_laptop: God gave us 24h format for a reason :)
<cwillu> amusement?
<J-_laptop> actually sorry, its "sunrise/ sunset" time
<J-_laptop> =P
<J-_laptop> oh noes, 25 minutes til my battery runs out and im comfy =(
<J-_laptop> oh yeah, I also fixed my wireless issue. it was really a fix, but a stupid doing on my part.
<J-_laptop> wasn't*
<cwillu> which?
<J-_laptop> it pretty much came down to booting hardy live, and see if it was a driver error, or something broken as a last resort, and thankfully it worked and figured out what Idid wrong. I was putting my routers password into the passphrase or key password when trying to connect. lol
<cwillu> fooey, that doesn't help me with why mine doesn't work :p
<cwillu> ah well, bed time :p
<J-_laptop> =) have a good one
<J-_laptop> im laying in bed =D
<J-_laptop> nice! xmoto plays awesome in hardy with compiz on
<naught101> is there any way to downgrade linux-image-generic with the standard repos?
<Stonekeeper> hi. Can anyone confirm that 8.04 will come with a stable openvz kernel? thanks.
<astan> hi. is there a guide for temporarily substituting a kernel driver module with a version from upstream git (linus' tree)? i need to temporarily test the arcmsr (RAID controller) driver from git to see if a bug has been fixed. i'm running hardy.
<astan> it should compile well with the 2.6.25 ubuntu kernel i'm running.
<astan> e.g. what to i need to aptitude install first to be able to build the driver, and is it then just a matter of backing up the current one and install the new one? or do i need to run some command after the new driver is installed?
<naught101> RAOF: you know how you said that I should file the bug under 'linux'?
<naught101> I just tried using older kernels that are lying around on my machine, and the same thing happened
<naught101> back in a bit
<mesilliac> does anyone have a working wacom drawing tablet in hardy?
<naught101> mesilliac: i did have, a bamboo, but now xorg isn't working, so no, I don't
<mesilliac> ahh... gone... was going to ask if it's possible to get it working without installing the new wacom X driver manually.
<naught101> hrrm..
<Zic> Alpha 6, we are waiting you :}
<mesilliac> naught101: did you have to manually install the newest wacom X driver to get your tablet to work? or was it possible with the driver in hardy?
 * naught101 goes off to see if linux-386 is any different to linux-generic
<naught101> mesilliac: pretty sure it worked straight up
<naught101> what tablet do you have?
<mesilliac> okay thanks. guess i'll mess around a bit. It's a graphire bluetooth, so it shouldn't work, but I managed to piece together some hacks for gutsy which got it working. Was harder to make it work in hardy though :(
<naught101> yeah, mine worked slightly better in gutsy I think
<naught101> I haven't used it much in hardy
<naught101> actually... come to think of it, maybe I haven't used it in hardy at all...
<mesilliac> I had trouble getting X to load the wacom driver for it. It kept defaulting to using it as a normal pointer (without pressure sensitivity etc)
<AutoMatriX> hello ubuworld
<naught101> is there any way I can find out which package installs the agpgart module?
<void^> naught101: the kernel package
<naught101> void^: that's what I thought
<naught101> if I was running fine on 2.6.24-7>10-generic, then installed -11-, and things with modules started stuffing up, would it normally fix it to go back to a previous kernel?
<void^> you can always boot the previous kernel, unless you actually uninstalled it
<naught101> void^: right, but I booted the previous kernel, and the problem remained
<naught101> does that point to the problem NOT being with the kernel?
<naught101> but with something else that was updated?
<void^> just read the backlog a little. i think this suggests the problem is in the X driver.
<naught101> backlog/
<naught101> ?
<naught101> I've tried with intel and vesa
<Turski> hi
<Turski> having a problem
<Turski> getting this when trying to start FF3:
<Turski> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<void^> naught101: did you figure out what messed up your /dev/null permissions? perhaps some other device node permissions are also wrong..
<naught101> void^: no, I haven't. I noted that in my bug report, but it's odd, because udev seems to set it correctly
<naught101> or at least, the udev rule is correct
<void^> and X fails to start with vesa driver?
<naught101> correct
<naught101> perhaps I should try with i810
<void^> did you pastebin the Xorg.log with vesa somewhere?
<naught101> WHOA!
<naught101> I got a mouse with i810
<naught101> void^: check bug #199034 for the xorg.log
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199034 in linux "X server will not start (agpgart)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199034
<void^> probably an udev issue altogether
<naught101> I tried dpkg-reconfigure udev, no luck
<void^> does 'udevtrigger && udevsettle' create /dev/agpgart?
<naught101> void^: nope
<naught101> just getting the package list together for the upgrade
<void^> naught101: and there's no agpgart in /sys/bus/pci/drivers?
<naught101> void^: correct, there isn't.
<naught101> ping
<naught101> whoops
<naught101> void^: doing that udevtrigger+settle DID reset /dev/null to 0660, instead of 0666
<naught101> I uploaded all my updates that may have caused the problem to the bug
<void^> well, that doesn't make sense at all if you udev rules say 0666 :/
<naught101> mmmmm
<naught101> do you think I should add udev(linux) to the affectslist for the bug?
<naught101> udev(ubuntu) I mean
<Turski> can someone help me with that firefox's error?
<naught101> Turski: don't know how, sorry. have you submitted a bug?
<Turski> no
<Turski> but isn't that something else than firefox-s bug?
<naught101> no idea. searched for it on the 'net?
<Turski> yeh
<naught101> I'd submit it as a firefox bug, then someone there will be able to tell you whether it is realted to something else or not
<naught101> related
<Turski> fist i'm trying the windows-way to fix problem :P
<Turski> reboot -->
<muszek> I though that Windows way was "reinstall the OS" :)
<Turski> haha, wtf :D
<Turski> it worked :D
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> do you know how to activate the agp fast write on hardy ?
<zniavre> the gutsy way does not work
 * naught101 is going to bed...
<GijsK> hello all. I'm trying to update 7.10 to Hardy. I ran update-manager -d in gnome terminal, but it seems to hang when trying to verify the gpg signature of the tar.gz it downloaded.
<GijsK> when I manually try to verify it, gpg complains that it doesn't have the public key
<DanglyBits> when will alpha 6 be avialable?
<GijsK> what should I be doing to fix this? I've tried googling around, but I haven't found anything that seemed useful...
<savvas> if you have any alpha, DanglyBits just update
<dejv_ntb> hello
<Zampaktu> hi fellow ubuntu users, i am starting to test the hardy herron release, but i would like to learn a little more about interpreting trace files from utilities such as strace or truss. does anybody have some documentation that could help? thanks
<savvas> GijsK: sudo apt-key list
<savvas> pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12
<savvas> uid                  Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<savvas> sub   2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<savvas> do you have this one?
<GijsK> savvas: yes.
<savvas> same numbers in pub and sub GijsK ?
<GijsK> yup, exactly the same.
<GijsK> would it matter that I start update-manager from a sudo -s terminal?
<savvas> weird, maybe the apt mirrors are missing some keys? :P
<savvas> there was another one that complained a couple of days ago about it
<GijsK> hmm.
<GijsK> ah, but looks like apt-key has a different key list from gpg
<GijsK> which is, well, a little bit lame.
<GijsK> (gpg --list-keys is empty)
<savvas> sudo apt-key export ftpmaster@ubuntu.com >> ~/Desktop/ubuntu.key
<savvas> :)
<GijsK> sweet, was poking about for exactly that :)
<savvas> gpg --import ~/Desktop/ubuntu.key
<savvas> let's see if that solves the problem
<GijsK> hohum
<GijsK> hrmpf, this is in a vm so copy/paste is hard
<GijsK> but gpg complains it doesn't find any GPG data in the key file
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> do you have seahorse?
<GijsK> "no valid OpenPGP data found"
<GijsK> uh, no idea what that is.
<GijsK> that means the answer is probably "no", unless it is the name of another one of the mozilla clones by debian et al. :)
<savvas> sudo apt-get install seahorse
<savvas> gui for gpg
<savvas> applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption
<GijsK> ah, cool. Let me kill update-manager first, though (apt-get is not happy with the locks)
<GijsK> savvas: ok, the import button on that claims the file is in an invalid file format
<GijsK> :(
<savvas> GijsK: try find a remote key
<savvas> ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<GijsK> mm, was trying that :)
<savvas> (1)	Ubuntu Archive Master Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> 4096 bit RSA key 3F272F5B, created: 2007-11-09
<savvas> hm.. looks like there are new keys :P
<savvas> gpg --search-keys ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<savvas> 4)	Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> 1024 bit DSA key 437D05B5, created: 2004-09-12
<savvas> try this one
<GijsK> hrm.
<savvas> nothing? :\
<GijsK> nah, just very slow :)
<savvas> ah ok
<GijsK> ok, at least gpg is happy now
<savvas> let's see if update-manager will be too :P
<GijsK> doesn't look like it. :(
 * GijsK wonders if he's misdiagnosing the problem
<GijsK> the one other clue I have is that it warns, at startup, that it can't initiate dbus
<GijsK> other than that, the terminal output gets to "authenticating /tmp/blah/hardy.tar.gz with /same/path/hardy.tar.gz.pgp" and then stops
<GijsK> the UI is "checking update manager" and then hangs
<GijsK> (and stops repainting)
<Daveeey> hi there!
<GijsK> er, excuse me, I meant "package manager" rather than "update manager"
<Daveeey> anyone got alpha 6 yet?
<donald_> how bad is Hardy now?
<savvas> GijsK: try reload in update manager
<Daveeey> dont know :P but today the last alpha would be released
<Daveeey> but cant find it :\
<GijsK> savvas: you mean "Check" ?
<GijsK> (the button thing)
<GijsK> or am I missing something?
<savvas> yes
<savvas> sorry :)
<GijsK> savvas: that doesn't seem to help, either. :(
<savvas> try this in terminal: do-release-upgrade
<GijsK> that says "no new release found"
<GijsK> the update manager it does list that I could upgrade gnome-orca, under a "distribution upgrade" header, but (1) it's greyed out and I can't select it, and (2) I have a custom-built orca trunk version installed.
<savvas> um..
<GijsK> (which is actually the reason I want hardy in the first place - current orca trunk wants gnome 2.21)
<savvas> sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<savvas> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GijsK> still the same output, but complains it kept back gnome-orca
 * GijsK force-installs that, and tries again
<GijsK> hrm, doesn't help
<savvas> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<GijsK> ah :)
<savvas> and i hope this works ;p
<GijsK> yeah, that looks like its happier! :)
<GijsK> *it's
<GijsK> savvas: thanks a lot, also for the patience! :)
<GijsK> oh, huh. :s
<savvas> GijsK: everything's ok? it's upgrading
<savvas> ?
<GijsK> hrm.
<savvas> :P i don't like that humming
<savvas> GijsK: if it's not working, upload /etc/apt/sources.list at http://pastebin.ca or someplace
<GijsK> yeah, it's not working
<GijsK> I'm going to upload the output instead
<GijsK> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/930315
<GijsK> savvas: I have no idea why it's still unhappy though. It just seems to say "Aborting" without describing why...
<savvas> us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<savvas> try switchin to archive.ubuntu.com
<GijsK> by editing etc apt sources.list? :)
<savvas> yessir
<savvas> or by system -> admin -> soft sources
<savvas> download from: main server
<GijsK> it's being slower downloading updates now, so I guess that might be a good thing. :P
 * savvas crosses fingers
<savvas> :)
<GijsK> hrmpf, still aborting! :(
<savvas> try with  update-manager -d first, maybe it's solved
<savvas> press check
<savvas> and then upgrade
<Milos_SD> did someone manage to do the update for OpenOffice?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<Milos_SD> :)
<Q-FUNK> would anyone happen to know where the weather report that is now integrated in the clock applet gets configured?
<Milos_SD> Q-FUNK, right click on clock, Preferences -> Weather
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> and Location
<savvas> Q-FUNK: click on the clock applet -> locations -> edit
<savvas> :P
<Q-FUNK> Milos_SD: it doesn't show me anything to input the location it should show by default.
<Milos_SD> Go to Add
<Q-FUNK> the home location that appears right besides the time itself.
 * GijsK waits for his vm to stop sucking :\
<Milos_SD> And find your location
<savvas> GijsK: try report a bug about it
<savvas> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Q-FUNK> Milos_SD: ok, but now I pointlessly get my home location in two places:  besides the time and in the locations list.
<savvas> a screenshot would help
<Q-FUNK> hm
<Q-FUNK> very strange way to configure things.
<Q-FUNK> but, ok.  thanks!
<GijsK> savvas: yeah, it doesn't seem to be any better at the moment. :(
<GijsK> savvas: I'm in class, and supposed to solve this cryptogram using kerckhoff's superposition - so I'll file the bug when I get home in a few hours. Anything in particular I should keep in mind to get it attention?
<savvas> um.. no idea
<savvas> you could try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<savvas> change gutsy to hardy
<savvas> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<savvas> Kerckhoffs' principle ? :)
<a1fa> did anyone notice how slow hardy is?
<a1fa> 7.04 release was flying for me
<a1fa> 8.04 is so slow for some reason
<Gil> a1fa which version? 64 or 32?
<bazhang> heh Hardy smokes here ;]
<a1fa> 32
<a1fa> bazhang : smokes like crack?
<a1fa> hehe
<a1fa> 1gb of ram, 1gb of swap
<bazhang> plus I got suspend and hibernate for the first time ever a1fa
<a1fa> 2 cpus
<a1fa> sweet
<bazhang> this is since dapper
<a1fa> also screen resolution does not work
<a1fa> you cant change it
<savvas> a1fa: same here, i get my desktop/login in less than a minute
<a1fa> through preference
<a1fa> savvas : smokin?
<a1fa> thats fast for me to
<savvas> well.. it's fast
<a1fa> but like effects, menus, etc
<a1fa> mouse movement is choppy
<a1fa> etc
<a1fa> copy and paste dont work either
<savvas> then it's your graphics driver
<savvas> system -> administration -> hard drivers
<a1fa> hard-drives?
<savvas> hardware drivers
<savvas> i'm bored to type it all
<a1fa> i dont have that
<a1fa> i have restricted drivers
<savvas> uh..
<savvas> is this hardy or gutsy ?!
<a1fa> hardy i hope
<savvas> in a terminal do: gksu /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<a1fa> lsb-release
<bazhang> i hope classic
<a1fa> 8.04 hardy
<a1fa> i dont have jockey-gtk
<savvas> sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall ubuntu-desktop jockey-gtk
<savvas> you upgraded using update-manager -d ?
<a1fa> no
<a1fa> apt-get dist-upgrade
<a1fa> i had to manually edit my sources
<a1fa> update-manage -d did not work for me
<savvas> badsig errors ?
<a1fa> nope
<a1fa> it just told me no updates available
<savvas> have to ask, did you click the check button?
<a1fa> compiz.real crashed
<a1fa> wtf
<savvas> 15:55:31 < savvas> sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall ubuntu-desktop jockey-gtk
<a1fa> did that
<savvas> updating?
<a1fa> its done
<savvas> ok now try run gksu /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> no drivers
<a1fa> no proprietary drivers
<savvas> what's your graphics card? intel?
<a1fa> yes
<a1fa> every time i log in and log out
<a1fa> it does not save the resolution i want
<savvas> in screens and graphics?
<a1fa> yes
<a1fa> default screen is checked
<savvas> how about system -> preferences -> screen resolution ?
<a1fa> that doesnt work
<savvas> can you upload your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca ?
<savvas> i have 5 minutes to spare :P
<a1fa> 930344
<GijsK> hmmm.
<a1fa> pastebin.ca/930344
<GijsK> savvas: 941 upgraded, 174 installed, 68 removed ('to be')
<GijsK> sounds good!
 * GijsK hits enter
<savvas> a1fa: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a1fa> aigh
<savvas> a1fa: see the Modes"1024x768@85" line?
<savvas> what resolution would you like?
<savvas> say "1280x1024@60"
<savvas> add it in front of "1024x768@85"
<savvas> the line would be Modes "1280x1024@60" "1024x768@85" etc etc.........
<savvas> save close gedit
<a1fa> right
<savvas> log out, hit ctrl-alt-backspace and log back in
<a1fa> i want 1024x768@85
<savvas> oh
<Daveeey> do you have ati or nvidia?
<a1fa> intel
<savvas> intel Daveeey
<savvas> run gnome-display-properties
<savvas> choose a lower resolution and hit apply
<Daveeey> doesnt intel have a config utility? like nvidia has?
<a1fa> gnome-display-properties doesnt work
<savvas> what does it say?
<a1fa> nothing
<a1fa> nothing happens
<a1fa> console output: sending client message
<savvas> a1fa: sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<savvas> then: sudo apt-get install -f
<savvas> something is definitely installed in a wrong way here
<a1fa> :P
<savvas> sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall gnome-display-properties
<savvas> ah wait.. forgot its package
<savvas> sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall gnome-control-center
<a1fa> done
<savvas> run again gnome-display-properties
<allquixotic> how can I turn off scim?
<a1fa> not working
<a1fa> still
<a1fa> not even help works
<a1fa> the help button doesnt even work
<a1fa> i am going to remove it and purge it
<a1fa> whats the purge button?
<savvas> next to resolution, you see no resolutions?
<savvas> ah crap, they changed the screen resolution app waaaaaah
<savvas> oops, pardon
<savvas> a1fa: try a system reboot, see if that helps in anything
<a1fa> nope
<a1fa> ;P
<savvas> I'll have to go
<a1fa> i just hosed gnome
<a1fa> :P
<a1fa> but its sitll there
<savvas> well.. stay there with a broken gui :P
<savvas> laters
<a1fa> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> anyway to remove all packages
<a1fa> and start from minimal without reinstalling?
<b4l74z4r> any news on x-fi in ubuntu?
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> so i am reinstalling
<a1fa> back to 7.10
<glance> have anyone succeded to get update-grub working after fai-install with hardy?
<muszek> hi... I've just installed KDE4.  Logged into it, ran synaptic and tried to install yakuake-kde4 (while having old yakuake already installed).  Now apt window that pops up in synaptic when you click on "apply" is frozen @ "setting up yakuake-kde4 (2.9.0-ubuntu1)...".  What should I do now?
<muszek> I just killed it... going back to Gnome. bye
<Aeroraptor-M> yay!
<Aeroraptor-M> I'm upgraded to a6 now :D
<kyklone> it didnt released yet... at least not isos
<Zic> Aeroraptor-M: not realy released yet, but it is the same
<Aeroraptor-M> oh? I thought I was. I just got a huge fleet of updates.
<Aeroraptor-M> and seeing as OO.o now works....
<Aeroraptor-M> it didn't work for me pre-updates
<MFen> after last night's round of updates, wpa with wifi is broken.  is there a fix available yet?
<MFen> oh, is that the topic?
<MFen> i guess i'll go look for the newest network-manager package
<makaveli8> hey guys
<makaveli8> i heard alpha 6 was released today
<makaveli8> but the link seems to be dead
<makaveli8> anyone have an active link?
<Amaranth> makaveli8: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6 says 404 so i'm going to say no
<makaveli8> yea, thats the link i checked too
<Amaranth> it is not out
<makaveli8> k thnx
<makaveli8> appreciate it
<Amaranth> makaveli8: probably 24-48 hours from now
<makaveli8> heres a question
<Amaranth> ?
<makaveli8> a buddy of mine has alpha 5
<makaveli8> live cd
<makaveli8> now should i jus borrow that? do the updates and changes come out on updates for alpha 5 users?
<makaveli8> or should i jus say screw it and get a fresh copy of alpha 6 when it comes out
<Amaranth> yeah, it'll update you automatically
<makaveli8> oh ok :)
<Amaranth> I know people that have had the same install since 4.10, you never need to reinstall
<makaveli8> so no point in downloadin 700 megs if i can get my hand on alpha 5
<makaveli8> k perfect
<Amaranth> well, the upgrade to alpha 6 might be kinda large
<Amaranth> but if you don't have to download alpha 5 that should be alright, the upgrade will probably be less to download than the full iso
<makaveli8> yea
<makaveli8> as long as the end result is the same
<DanaG> That's odd: the SCIM toolbar shrinks when you press the 'ctrl' key.
<DanaG> It's quite distracting.
<pbbd> hey i am trying to install ubuntu 7.1 on my computer and am having an issue
<pbbd> I get to the part "prepare partitions" and i have an external HD that i have three partitions in it (each of 40GB) and i try to install it on one of the partitions and it says "No root file system is defined. "Please correct this from the partitioning menu.", can anyone help?
<savvas> pbbd: you're trying to do it manually?
<savvas> the release is 7.10  by the way, and if it's about that release you should've asked it in #ubuntu
<Lasivian> any recommendations where I should go if I need an old unsupported driver updated to the current kernel?
<MFen> ok, seriously, who broke my wifi
<MFen> i have the latest network-manager installed (and i even reinstalled all of its dependencies which include wpasupplicant) and i still can't access a wpa network
<MFen> is there a fix?
<MFen> does anyone at least know which package is broken, so i can downgrade something?
<Zambezi> Which is the kernel after latest upgrade? I have reboot since like a week.
<MFen> -11 is what i have
<Zambezi> 2.6.24-10-generic
<Zambezi> Is the one I use now.
<savvas> Zambezi: 2.6.24.11.11
<dasKreech> is X busted?
<MFen> X wfm
<MFen> wpa wifi is borken though
<MFen> afaict. nobody seems to know anything about it.
<dasKreech> I can't change my ersolution
<frank_> MFen: did wpa break today?
<dasKreech> MFen: sudo dpokg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't seem to help
<scristian> is there any reason why a distupgrade wants 90Mb on /boot ?
<mohbana> how can i remove a package without its dependencies?
<frank_> mohbana: like I said. that's not the right question if I understand you correctly
<MFen> frank_: yes, wpa broke today
<MFen> frank_: i've tried asking on #madwifi if anyone knows anything about it, no response yet
<MFen> i doin't even know what package is broken
<frank_> MFen: I guess I won't upgrade for a while them
<frank_> then*
<MFen> topic says network-manager was "fixed" as of 10am yesterday, but the fix broke things because it was all working before i upgraded and not after..
<strabes> alpha 6 is coming out right now right?
<strabes> today*
<ethana2> hiyarr
<makaveli8> yea strabes
<ethana2> people are voting my ideas down
<ethana2> ...but i feel they're good ones
<ethana2> you know, in brainstorm
<strabes> it might be because they're not as urgent as other ideas
<strabes> like fixing suspend & hibernate
<ethana2> perhaps
<makaveli8> havent installed ubuntu in awhile
<makaveli8> but hve they fixed the 'keyring' pop up at startup?
<makaveli8> cause i searched and searched and coudlnt find a solution
<ethana2> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3583/ http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3581/  (if anyone wants to give them a look)
<ethana2> i think we've really been moving a lot of password stuff around
<ethana2> ...so i'd by default expect to not have that problem anymore
<strabes> makaveli8: there is no keyring popup anymore. you're talking about for wireless passwords, etc?
<strabes> i remember something like that from edgy or feisty; i can't remember which
<strabes> but it's no longer present
<makaveli8> yes
<makaveli8> oh ok :)
<wastrel> beep
<dasKreech> Is X havnig issues changing resolution curerntly?
<baastrup> hey there, im having some problems with my network in hardy, is there anyway reset the network devices, looks like the show wrong op under ifconfig, it shows ups as wmaster 0 a vnet0 hmm strange
<baastrup> I have tryed to reinstall udev
<baastrup> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x1673 (tg3)
<baastrup> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:23:1a:1b:66", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth0"
<baastrup> # PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)
<baastrup> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1c:bf:51:4a:03", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
<baastrup> strange
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone know which of the machines that run ubuntu mobile are actually for sale
<h3sp4wn> (similar price to eepc or so)
<h3sp4wn> I guess ^ is probably not wonder why they want to get that running on expensive machines that mostly run vista - doubt it will have alot of users
<kyklone> <h3sp4wn> UMPC? what is that? who buying it?..
<hdevalence> ultramobile
<hdevalence> pc
<kyklone> pc? nice, can i play urban terror with it?
<hdevalence> I'd just install vanilla (k)ubuntu on an eeepc but that's me
<h3sp4wn> kyklone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<h3sp4wn> kyklone: The list is all of stuff released before the eepc so as far as I can see its all silly expensive
<h3sp4wn> (and all you have to pay for vista)
<h3sp4wn> Supposed to be a gigabyte menlow in june but thats a few months away yet
<h3sp4wn> hdevalence: I think I would probably use Freebsd with it (Or maybe Netbsd if wireless works with it)
<kyklone> M528 with "Battery life in the 3-4 hours range" ? :/
<kyklone> gigabyte m528
<h3sp4wn> Its all speculation as well as they all say coming in June
<kyklone> well if you see current specs for "UMPC" guess 3 hours is a fact... or not?
<hdevalence> h3sp4wn: i'm lazy and want everything to 'just work'... I've had good experiences with Kubuntu in that regard
<h3sp4wn> hdevalence: well you will have to at least patch madwifi for working wireless with an ee
<paulo-falcao> no sound after upgrade to hardy, can anyone help ?
<hdevalence> I don't have one myself, so it's not really an issue
<abstrak> Anybody know when the "alsa update breaks kernel ABI" bug will be resolved ?
<paulo-falcao> no sound after upgrade to hardy, can anyone help ?
<h3sp4wn> kyklone: Not sure dunno if I need more than 3 hours
<paulo-falcao> no sound after upgrade to hardy, can anyone help ?
<h3sp4wn> not without more information
<paulo-falcao> what information?
<abstrak> paulo : maybe this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/192559
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192559 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "alsa update breaks kernel ABI" [Critical,In progress]
<kyklone> does Urban Terror run on EeePC?
<paulo-falcao> ok, tjks
<paulo-falcao> tks
<abstrak> A bug like #192559 take 1 week, 1 month ... how many time this will be resolved ?
<h3sp4wn> ASAP
<h3sp4wn> Its marked Critical (highest severity level)
<abstrak> ...
<abstrak> A work around for now ?
<h3sp4wn> Use oss
<h3sp4wn> http://www.opensound.com/
<h3sp4wn> (whether you think its worth it is upto you)
<cwillu> abstrak, if you _need_ things to work, then you shouldn't be using hardy.
<abstrak> yep
<abstrak> how to simply downfrade my install ?
<h3sp4wn> It depends on what you actually need
<h3sp4wn> I need zsh and a compiler and emacs
<hdevalence> I need xorg 7.3
<h3sp4wn> and one of matlab or octave
<cwillu> abstrak, you can't really (you can, but you really have to figure it out yourself)
<savvas> abstrak: simple, format your root / partition, keep your /home in a separate partition and don't format it :) then do a manual partitioning while installing an older ubuntu release
<h3sp4wn> I don't really need X (I should get XiG working again though)
<cwillu> abstrak, in principle, you'd changes your sources back to gutsy, set the prefs to strongly prefer gutsy versions, and run aptitude full-upgrade + dpkg-reconfiure -all over and over
<savvas> eh, my way is easier :P
<h3sp4wn> 1001 forces a downgrade
<cwillu> your way isn't downgrading an install :p
<abstrak> i use hardy to get the latest for a media center ... not a good choice ?
<savvas> call it what you like, it's doing an installation of an older release :P
<h3sp4wn> I think if I had to do it now I would use a spare partition
<h3sp4wn> and the installed package list and apt-get dselect-upgrade
<savvas> abstrak: you might wanna try mythbuntu
<cwillu> abstrak, hardy isn't finished.  It's not close to being finished.  It's still in alpha, aka, full-on development that breaks arbitrary things on a daily basis
<h3sp4wn> (I have done the full downgrade with aptitude though but its not nice)
<savvas> abstrak: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<cwillu> abstrak, once it's in beta, then you'll get some sympathy when it breaks.  until then, you just get to keep the pieces :p
<h3sp4wn> My media player runs Solaris Express Community edition works fine
<abstrak> i know mythbutun ...
<abstrak> i use this computer to develop too... i want to contribute...
<cwillu> abstrak, a virtual machine would be more appropriate for that
<h3sp4wn> No laptop or desktop ?
<abstrak> desktop
<h3sp4wn> Developing in a virtual machine is not good
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> lol
<h3sp4wn> if you are not using your own stuff then why should anyone else
<cwillu> that's what vm's are for
<oliver_g2> hi
<oliver_g2> so how do I get rid of that &%(&%&( SCIM stuff?
<cwillu> I'm running hardy, but I have 4 machines on my desk
<cwillu> case in point, oliver_g2 :p
<h3sp4wn> cwillu: maybe if its very early in development but as soon as you are publishing it anywhere
<oliver_g2> I was just typing, and suddenly it won't let me :-((
<oliver_g2> not funny
<h3sp4wn> (expecting others to have and use it then you should live / die by your own sword etc)
<cwillu> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> Sun Engineers are forced to run there own stuff
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, how do you mean?  hardy is still alpha
<h3sp4wn> s/there/their
<oliver_g2> cwillu: luckily Hardy is confined to Virtualbox, but it sucks anyway
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: that's how sw develop is supposed to be
<cwillu> oliver_g2, thank you for being smart about it :)
 * cwillu goes stark raving mad
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: though I hope the canonical employees are not forced to run Hardy Alpha, cause then they wouldn't really get things done#
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: What do you mean ? Its not alpha in the traditional sense of the word
<cwillu> oliver_g2, nah, that'd be appropriate:  people responsible for the release, it makes sense;  they have the resources, the knowledge, etc, to fix things as they break
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, it's very much in the traditional sense of the word:  it's broken in arbitrary ways, on any given day
<oliver_g2> cwillu: btw. is doesn't really matter for me whether SCIM is enabled, but my mom is currently using Gutsy and is supposed to use Hardy, and this SCIM **** is bound to give some phone calls :-(
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: IMHO it's still too buggy to use
<cwillu> oliver_g2, the keyboard icon in the task manager, you can disable the keyboard shortcuts from there
<h3sp4wn> cwillu: Its using mostly upstream software defined as stable
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: I have it on 2 boxes and have had for Months for what I need its been fine all along
<oliver_g2> cwillu: I have hidden the SCIM panel icon yesterday...
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, integration is easily a third of the work
<h3sp4wn> (other than for 1/2 day I had a broken gtk)
<hdevalence> there's no way to get xorg 7.3 w/o upgrading to hardy right?
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, yes, but you know how to fix things that break :)
<cwillu> I've been running hardy for months as well, firefox 3 trunk builds for a year now, etc
<oliver_g2> cwillu: do you know a way to completely disable SCIM? I don't see that I need it at all
<cwillu> oliver_g2, when you hit shift+space, does it pop up a tiny window in the bottom right?
<cwillu> right click on that, you can get into the prefs
<h3sp4wn> cwillu: Ever run Freebsd -CURRENT ?
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, I'm just saying
<oliver_g2> cwillu: oh, so the shift+space was what started the **** ... I somehow mistyped, and then the little icon appeared, text was underlined, and some keys were disabled :-/
<cwillu> half a day where gtk was broken == things that happen in uncooked distributions
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, no I haven't
<oliver_g2> cwillu: right, the prefs are a HIG nightmare it seems...
<filthpig> hi, I'm considering an upgrade to Hardy these days, are there anything serious I should beware of at this time? I'm used to running betas and rc's, so I have a pretty good idea what to expect on a general basis :)
<cwillu> filthpig, don't
<cwillu> just don't
<cwillu> wait till it's a beta :p
<macogw> hey anyone using network-manager-vpnc?
<filthpig> hm, I thought it was betatime now :p When is the beta due?
 * oliver_g2 wonders why oh why somebody integrates something unfinished-looking and intrusive like that SCIM thing NOW?
<h3sp4wn> cwillu: Thats alpha to me or what sid used to be like 3/4 years ago
<cwillu> oliver_g2, apparently they were just discussing that in #...-dev this morning, it wasn't supposed to have been enabled yet
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, aren't we still in alpha?
<macogw> filthpig: alpha 6 will be out soon
<oliver_g2> cwillu: "not have been enabled yet"? so it rather should have been enabled in the final? ;)
<cwillu> oliver_g2, it wasn't cooked yet, I just remember somebody saying that they weren't sure what happened
<h3sp4wn> cwillu: theoretically
<filthpig> (slightly OT, but Alpha 6 reminds me of some 70's/80's band?)
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> h3sp4wn, I don't see what's theoretical about it:  network manager was broken yesterday, wine was broken for weeks, tracker was causing issues last week, etc
<oliver_g2> anyway, what setting would you recommend to set to completely disable SCIM? I'm still not sure
<macogw> my touchpad not scrolling is the grand total of my breakage
<macogw> well no i lied
<cwillu> oliver_g2, I just disabled all the shortcuts, not sure if there's a better way right now
<mjphilli_> tracker was being a disk I/O whore.
<macogw> cuz i was just going to ask about nm's vpnc support
<macogw> thats the grand total.  2 very small issues.
<macogw> oh i disabled tracker first thing....cant quite figure out how to stop it completely. its not in my gnome sessions startup thing, but trackerd is *still* running
<cwillu> macogw, I know there were changes re synaptics, might check if the new config dialog is on, and if there's some setting you can tweak now
<cwillu> macogw, it's in init.d
<cwillu> I think
<macogw> i thought i looked there...
<oliver_g2> gah... the deeper I delve into the scim settings dialog, the nightmarisher it gets :-((
<macogw> cwillu: nothing with a t in init.d/
<h3sp4wn> Just remove it for it
<h3sp4wn> *Remove it for a bit
<cwillu> /etc/xdg/autostart/trackerd.desktop
<mjphilli_> macogw, I had the same problem, killing trackerd didn't help.  Its respawning from somewhere.
<cwillu> oliver_g2, :)
<macogw> is anyone else using network-manager-vpnc?  my traffic doesn't forward through it, and it *should*.  vpnc only works from the command line for me.  can anyone reproduce?
<h3sp4wn> macogw: No but someone said the same thing about the openvpn network manager plugin
<macogw> cwillu: i dont thinkthat has an effect
<mjphilli_> what is xdg?
<h3sp4wn> and there is a generic bug relating to that (maybe against just network manager)
<macogw> cwillu: i think that's just what goes in in the session startup by default until the user changes it
<jorgp> will alpha 6 be released today?
<macogw> someone on planet said yes but it was empty when i looked
<h3sp4wn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/192559
<savvas> jorgp: is it that urgent?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192559 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "alsa update breaks kernel ABI" [Critical,In progress]
<jorgp> savvas: not really
<h3sp4wn> They wouldn't release an alpha with that
<savvas> jorgp: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ pre-releases
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> good that I use OSS :p
<jorgp> savvas: thanks friend
<h3sp4wn> savvas: Yeah I do also (on the box connected to my good speaker)
<savvas> n/p :)
<h3sp4wn> actually I need to update to the new oss 4.1 build
 * savvas releases h3sp4wn to the alpha-females
<macogw> h3sp4wn: funny thing about that bug is that it was reported last july, when network manager handled vpnc correctly for me, but didnt save my password.  now that it saves my password on hardy, traffic doesnt go through the vpn.
<savvas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_female <-
<savvas> :p
<cwillu> macogw, what do the routing tables look like (I'm familiar with openvpn, but not the other)
<spideylinux> lastelement0: what brand of wireless card do you have?
<macogw> cwillu: dunno im currently connected through the command line one because i cant reach the tubes through the gui one
<cwillu> macogw, forgive my ignorance:  does it use its own interface when connected?
<macogw> no, tun0
 * GijsK mutters as his VM does not agree with hardy, and now he's stuck with a 640x480 display resolution for it :|
<oliver_g2> GijsK: what kind of VM?
<h3sp4wn> using kvm ?
<GijsK> virtualbox
<h3sp4wn> yuk
<oliver_g2> GijsK: same here
<GijsK> the hardy guest additions also don't actually work, which is sad. :(
<GijsK> (modprobes are failing, so the kernel module is prolly broken somehow)
<oliver_g2> GijsK: VB itself works fine at 1024x786, but didn't install guest tools
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: no yuk, virtualbox is great
<GijsK> oliver_g2: to be clear, I'm actually running VB in Mac OS X (this is a macbook, please don't kill me!), and hardy is in the VM
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: What makes it better than xen ?
<h3sp4wn> (or kvm for quick tests)
<GijsK> and at first it was 800x600, which was not very good already, but now it's 640x480, which is just plain archaic
<oliver_g2> GijsK: ok, won't kill you :-) but I'm not sure that the host system makes such a difference to VB
<GijsK> h3sp4wn: for me, the fact that it works on Mac OS is a pretty big boon... :P
<oliver_g2> GijsK: yes, 640 is too small for Gnome :-/
<GijsK> aye.
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: doesn't xen require an appropriate CPU, with VT?
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: No
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: oh, didn't know that
<h3sp4wn> For it to work at its best you need a paravirtualised kernel
<h3sp4wn> (it can use vt but its not optimum)
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: so, I can install it on my running Debian without any reboot or whatever, and start installing Hardy in it?
<oliver_g2> (because with VB, I can do that)
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: Its a different kernel you need to run the xen kernel
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: well then it's pretty much out... I don't really want to reboot my machine
<h3sp4wn> Hardy is a bit of messing around to install under Xen but thats the fault of Debian / Ubuntu
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: besides, what advantages does xen have over VB, if not running on VT hardware? Is it still faster?
<h3sp4wn> I can easily install Fedora / Centos / NetBSD onto my xen box that's running Solaris
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: paravirtualisation is faster
 * GijsK doesn't need fast, just working.
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: Can you have hardware accelerated Opengl with virtualbox ?
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: no :-(
<h3sp4wn> you can with xen
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: does xen offer that?
<h3sp4wn> (or kvm)
<oliver_g2> nice
<GijsK> does xen do clipboard sharing, mouse/kbd integration, folder sharing?
<oliver_g2> maybe then I really have to try it
<GijsK> soooo... messing with xorg.conf without too much care was apparently not the best idea. :\
<zzats> is there any information around on x.o 7.3 and peripheral devices? I'm looking for a solution on my non-functional multibutton mouse
 * GijsK kills self and proceeds to attempt to repair the damange
<oliver_g2> GijsK: can't you try to completely restore xorg.conf?
<prodigel> Hi. I'm trying to compile a rt2561 wifi chipset driver for 2.6.24 kernel (ubuntu 8.04) and I get some errors. the first one is : "error: implicit declaration of function ‘SET_MODULE_OWNER’".
<oliver_g2> GijsK: what did you want to change there anyway?
<GijsK> oliver_g2: probably, but I just edited two lines.
<GijsK> the resolution list for the virtual screen :)
<oliver_g2> GijsK: 1024 was still too small? :-)
<GijsK> which I did, per instructions, but I didn't leave the old one, and I bet there's a selected value around that I didn't update and that's why it's confused
<GijsK> oliver_g2: 640x480 was too small
<h3sp4wn> GijsK: Dunno about that with Linux Dom-0 but it all pretty much just works with a Solaris Dom0
<oliver_g2> GijsK: I had to edit xorg.conf so the "screens and graphics" dialog would work with it, and then I selected a 1024x786 monitor in that dialog, and that was it
<h3sp4wn> GijsK: choice of nfs or iscsi for getting the folders
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: well I certainly don't want to start messing around with a Solaris now (at least, I would do that only in VB :)
<GijsK> h3sp4wn: I don't care about that either, I just want it to work. I don't care what imaginary filesystem it thinks it has ;)
<GijsK> oliver_g2: yeah, I just screwed up and missed a line, I think.
<h3sp4wn> Its not imaginary its real implimentations
<h3sp4wn> You can use either over the network as well
<GijsK> h3sp4wn: I don't need to :)
<h3sp4wn> Its worth the small amount of extra learning
<h3sp4wn> (and you have everything upstart was supposed to be)
<macogw> zzats: oooh yeah theres tons
<h3sp4wn> and zfs / dtrace
<GijsK> why, though? Things work for me as they are... :)
<macogw> zzats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<zzats> macogw: thank you.
<macogw> zzats: oh wait 7.3....meh its probably similar...i guess
<macogw> zzats: i didnt pay attentionto which channel this was when i said tons
<zzats> macogw :)
<macogw> so i thought it was normal #ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> GijsK: Are you using zfs already with the Mac ?
<zzats> macogw: well, for normal that would've been useful.
<h3sp4wn> If so having somewhere on another box to send backups etc also with zfs is nice
<GijsK> h3sp4wn: I have no idea. I'm using whatever the default was.
<GijsK> I can check though, if you care a lot! :)
<h3sp4wn> I don't care that much
<oliver_g2> GijsK: btw. here's my xorg.conf, which should work in VB: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58672/
<GijsK> oliver_g2: sweet, thanks!
<deepjoy> anybody know what happened to alpha 6?
<jorgp> deepjoy: I think a bug or 2 caused its delay
<GijsK> oliver_g2: nice, that wfm. What's the default resolution though - 1280x1024 or something?
<oliver_g2> GijsK: what default resolution? It depends on the gues system I suppose, and Ubuntu will probably stay with 640 when it doesn't recognize the hardware (like under VB)
<oliver_g2> *guest
<deepjoy> I can't seem to find a view in launchpad that will give me a decent view of items pending for 8.04 or alpha 6 for that matter
<deepjoy> :-(
<jorgp> deepjoy: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<GijsK> oliver_g2: ok, it was using 1024x768 now. Now that I've managed that, though, I'm keen to make it use something more happy for my widescreen laptop :)
<GijsK> (it's never really good enough :) )
<oliver_g2> GijsK: oh well... do I hear some kind of hybris there? ;-)
<deepjoy> jorgp: thanks
<GijsK> oliver_g2: only a little bit :)
<jorgp> deepjoy: np
<oliver_g2> The gods are right now looking down sadly at you, shaking their heads at your insatiable resolution greed ;)
<hpham> good afternoon everyone
<oliver_g2> but you wanted it so...
<jorgp> hello hpham
<oliver_g2> GijsK: I'm just trying to set it higher here, but just get a garbled screen :-( maybe have to configure more video memory in VB
<GijsK> oliver_g2: uh, actually, something a bit more acute - your keyboard settings are different.
<oliver_g2> GijsK: oh, right... suppose so :-(
 * GijsK goes to look for the right bits to copy from his old conf (I saved it :) )
<oliver_g2> heh
<oliver_g2> or you could go buy a german keyboard ;)
<GijsK> ugh... where is the colon key. Now I can't quit vim :(
<oliver_g2> :-D
<oliver_g2> try the key net to L ?
<oliver_g2> or the key two besides M ?
<macogw> haha
<oliver_g2> eh, it should be the key two keys right to the M, but with Shift...
<oliver_g2> Shift+.
<GijsK> oliver_g2: don't bother, I solved by ctrl+shift+t in gnome terminal, followed by killall vim
<GijsK> very effective
<GijsK> :P
<oliver_g2> :-D
<GijsK> (and then I used nano <3)
<oliver_g2> well who uses vim anyway?
<oliver_g2> when there is nano?
<oliver_g2> and gedit?
<jorgp> I use vim all the time
<delhage> ed is the standard...
 * delhage hides
<jorgp> actually vim is the standard
<oliver_g2> text editor
<daveux> Hey, what's with this scim applet in my notification center that I can't seem to disable? It keeps changing my input to egyptian. Is this happening to others?
 * GijsK suggests you all join #holywars
<GijsK> ;)
 * oliver_g2 has a skewed view on vi* since he had/has to use some crippled unusable vi-something on some old Solaris box at work :-/
<jorgp> heh, I think the holy war is vim vs emacs
<delhage> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<macogw> oliver_g2: thats probably real vi
 * oliver_g2 admits to hence not being fair against vi*, but still likes kate and gedit better
<macogw> oliver_g2: you could compile vim for it. i did that on one of the school's servers
 * GijsK does too, but cmdline editors are useful to know how to get around with
<jorgp> I like kate much better then gedit
<oliver_g2> delhage: right, hence: ed the standard. text editor.
<GijsK> so I learned vim a little bit.
<macogw> daveux: Standard Chinese Input Method
<oliver_g2> macogw: that was at work, and I wasn't allowed to do that
<macogw> daveux: stop hitting shift+space or ctrl+space
<MFen> so am i still the only one who has seen the wpa network problem?
<daveux> macogw, I can't help it - that's how I type. How can I turn it off?
<oliver_g2> macogw: instead, I fled the solaris boxes as soon as possible and went back to the snugly Linux desktop :)
<GijsK> anyway, I have the keyboard thing fixed now. Using the UI, even (though it only worked after a restart, and yes, I know possibly login/logout would have done it...)
<oliver_g2> ugh... now I have tried to set 1280x960 in virtualbox, and the screen is garbled :-( where's bulletproof-x _now_?
<oliver_g2> is there some magic key combo to press in login screen to force bulletproof x?
<macogw> daveux: go into its settings (right click it maybe?) and turn off all the triggers
<daveux> macogw, someone needs to alert someone about this. It's a huge problem.
 * oliver_g2 just discovered that pressing Esc in gdm login screen for some seconds gives a nice drum concert
<macogw> daveux: er...i think its your setup
<macogw> daveux: scim doesnt do anything by default, as far as i know
<macogw> i have to go through a 15-step process to install japanese support in it
<daveux> I just upgraded to hardy alpha 6, and now I ቻንን ባረልይ ትይpe
<daveux> *can barely type
 * GijsK blinks
<jorgp> daveux: what was that? last part was garbaled?
<daveux> yes, exactly jorgp
<jorgp> lol
<jorgp> daveux: how is alpha 6?
<jorgp> still alpha
<daveux> Well, my resolution broke and I keep typing in weird character sets.
<daveux> I say stay away.
<naught101> still no Xorg...
<daveux> Also, I can't kill scim. I kill -9 every scim process, and they just respawn.
<jorgp> naught101: alpha 6 has no xorg?
<naught101> jorgp: I currently have no Xorg... bug in AGPgart
<jorgp> daveux: upgrade or fresh install?
<daveux> upgrade
<oliver_g2> wheeeee!!
<oliver_g2> Ubuntu recovery mode RICKS!
<jorgp> naught101: upgrade or fresh install?
<oliver_g2> eh
<oliver_g2> *ROCKS
<oliver_g2> :)
<naught101> jorgp: upgrade from pre alpha5
<oliver_g2> GijsK: that's what you should have done from the start
<jorgp> I was about to install a today snapshot iso
<naught101> stopped working yesterday after an upgrade
<jorgp> so maybe I should wait
<naught101> I dunno, no-one else seems to have my bug
<naught101> #199034
<naught101> bug #199034
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199034 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X server will not start (agpgart)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199034
<jorgp> I have an older nvidia card
<jorgp> gefore mx 420
<jorgp> geforce
<frank23> does wpa work right now?
<Do``> hey
<willis_> hmm
<Do``> i just noticed a new effect in ubuntu - at first i thought it was a compiz fusion effect - when i click on icons on the gnome panel, i can see them kinda explode and also fade away
<Do``> does anybody know where i can find it's config.. and what it is called? :D
<mjphilli_> maybe in the gconf-editor ?
<mjphilli_> under apps/metacity then look for composite
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oO
<Do``> mjphilli_: i don't think metacity is running here
<cyphase> Oo
<Amaranth> metacity has a very basic compositor
<Do``> my window manager is compiz-fusion
<jorgp> how is everyone liking gnome 2.22?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> my debian sounds like a elefant
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or something like this
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> the net is too slow
<Amaranth> but the explode thing is just gnome-panel taking advantage of having a compositor running
<mjphilli_> jorgp, when I click on the time / weather applet everything crashes
<cyphase> jorgp: it's nice, but i'm running hardy in a VM, so i don't get the full effects, etc
<Amaranth> expect more apps to do such things as time goes on
<Do``> Amaranth: ye but what's it called? i want to show a video of it to someone but i can't find a video on youtube without a name? :))
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> 4435B/s 39min52s, and i have a 2MB link
<Amaranth> Do``: it doesn't have a name
<Amaranth> Do``: and i doubt there is a video of it
<Do``> blurgh :(
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> down to 806 :(
<jorgp> mjphilli_: not good
<Amaranth> Do``: it's just a little thing in gnome-panel, no compiz plugin or anything involved
 * cyphase ups the power on his DoS against Kamus_H_Zwisch
<Do``> jorgp: i like it very much, although i disable most of it, i only see the improvements in nautilus when copying multiple stuff over samba and the new worldclock applet \o/
<Do``> Amaranth: i'll try to take a video of it with istanbul then :)
 * cyphase likes the new weather feature in the clock
<cyphase> no more need for a separate weather applet (not that it takes up any significant amount of resources)
<Gil> Hi all - I'm having an issue with my monitor refresh rate in Hardy - it keeps defaulting to 1600 x 1200 at 50 Hz. However, when I switch back to 1280 x 1024 it won't let me bump the refresh rate any higher than 65hz. I'm using non-free Nvidia drivers, and if I go into nvidia-settings then I *can* access 85hz at 1280 x 1024, but I can't save my settings as it crashes when I try to do that! - so does anyone have any clue what ma
<Gil> y be going on?
<RAOF> Gil: At least one part of what's going on is that the nvidia drivers lie about the refresh rate (by default).
 * cyphase curses at proprietary drivers
<RAOF> The refresh rate they report is actually made up, so that they can shoehorn twinview in.
<cyphase> Intel and ATI have open source graphics drivers.. nVidia needs to get with the program
<Gil> RAOF right. In that case, I suppose my first port of call is to remove non-free and see what happens then....
<h3sp4wn> I don't think it needs to get with the program
<RAOF> Gil: You'll lose 3D accel, and it's likely that performance will drop quite a lot.
<h3sp4wn> (Still nothing comparible for any remotely complicated opengl)
<Gil> RAOF yeah - I mean just temporarily so I can see what parts of my issue are related to non-free :)
<RAOF> Right :)
<h3sp4wn> Is the xserver-xorg-nv driver deobfusicated yet ?
<Gil> I mean, ultimately, I can always go and directly edit xorg.conf, but I want to at least see if this is a bug first of all
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: No, and it's not going to be.  That'd be nouveau :P
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: In fact, nouveau sprung originally from the rejection of deobfuscation patches against nv.
<Amaranth> RAOF: http://gould.cx/ted/presentations/scale6x/slides/62_drivers.svg.png
<Amaranth> "nvidia is the monkey on our back"
<RAOF> Yay!  Monkeys!
<mjphilli_> nvidia mostly just works though
<Amaranth> RAOF: did you see than LWN article?
<mjphilli_> ATI has the white screen of death and is a bitch to get compiz working with it
<RAOF> Amaranth: The first part of the nouveau update?
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: Would you like me to go through the list of problems that make me want to throw my nvidia laptop out the window?
<Amaranth> nvidia has a "white screen of death" too
<Amaranth> try user switcher
<mjphilli_> Amaranth what driver do you use?
<mjphilli_> from the repo or the website?
<Amaranth> repo
<mjphilli_> ok
<Amaranth> website is no different
<mjphilli_> umm
<mjphilli_> i disagree, do you want to try to fix your problem?
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: You are talking to the wrong person
<RAOF> HEh.
<mjphilli_> I will walk to through what i feel a pretty fail safe way, its easy
<Amaranth> I used to maintain a l-r-m package with up-to-date nvidia drivers when they first got texture_from_pixmap support.
<Amaranth> And my hatred of nvidia comes almost entirely from crap I run into while working on compiz
<RAOF> mjphilli_: Incidentally, the 'white screen of death' is user error + Xgl, generally.
<mjphilli_> i remove the restricted driver manager, blacklist nv in the restricted modules and install using the driver from the website
<mjphilli_> works 100% of the time.
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: Magic fairy dust reinstalls will not fix my bugs
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: Because my bugs are deadlocks in the DDX and broken features.
<Amaranth> Oh, and some awesome ACPI corruption
<Amaranth> Oh, and some fun blinking
<mjphilli_> that sucks
<h3sp4wn> Fast user switching works for me
<RAOF> And some frikkin screen update freezes between blinks!
<h3sp4wn> (or at least doesn't crash anything)
<h3sp4wn> dunno exactly how its supposed to work though
<h3sp4wn> (on nvidia)
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: If compiz is running you'll come back to a white screen.
<h3sp4wn> Ah I don't bother with that
<Amaranth> Because when the X server is not the active VT new textures don't get memory so they come up blank. Fullscreen gnome-screensaver == white screen
<Amaranth> Type your password blindly and hope gnome-screensaver really is running
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Yeah.  If you don't use compiz, nvidia is much less annoying :P
<Amaranth> Although many of these bugs can be triggered with games too
<Amaranth> Just not as often and not as likely
<mjphilli_> compiz gives me hard locks up from time to time so i just use composite in metacity
<h3sp4wn> When compiz cooperates properly with cadence then maybe I will try it
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: Yes, those are nvidia bugs.
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: As a compiz dev you have no idea how frustrating that is
<void^> nvidia drivers generally give me hardlocks every 2 to 4 days even when not using any 3d features
<Amaranth> Even when compiz seems to be at fault (using 100% CPU and not updating the screen) if you pull up gdb to see what it is doing it always seems to be spinning somewhere inside libGL
<Amaranth> So, again, nvidia
<mjphilli_> Amaranth, so do you recommend ATI?
<Amaranth> Maybe in a year
<Amaranth> Then again in a year nouveau will probably be good to use
<Amaranth> mjphilli_: http://gould.cx/ted/presentations/scale6x/slides/62_drivers.svg.png
<h3sp4wn> I doubt nouveau will ever have the same performance
<mjphilli_> unless nvidia provides documentation
<h3sp4wn> (Unless somehow they get the specs)
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: ha
<Amaranth> They can already do Xvideo as fast or faster than the blob
<RAOF> They've managed better performance on 2d than the blob (but that's presumably much easier).
<Amaranth> And better looking too
<Amaranth> oh, and better 2d performance
<Amaranth> and with gallium we have the most advanced shader compiler in existence
<h3sp4wn> One more thing quadro == tested
<h3sp4wn> they don't care about the others as far as I can tell
<Amaranth> quadro == geforce card they didn't disable things on
<h3sp4wn> But they test the driver on it prior to release
<RAOF> Yeah.  Gallium would be a big advantage for nouveau.
<cyphase> Where's this new screen configuration tool that's mentioned in the alpha6 release notes?
<RAOF> cyphase: Sys->Prefs->Screen Resolution
<gil> Hmm I've just removed Nv non-free drivers, and restarted X, and now I only have one resolution option in Preferences/Screen Resolution :-\    Still defaulting to 1600 x 1200 - I'm wondering if this is maybe related to the fact that my 8600GT has twin outputs, and maybe two screens are running here somehow?
<RAOF> Same as the old one, but shinier.
<cyphase> ooooooh
<RAOF> And, of course, doesn't work on nvidia.  Because randr12 is for pansies.
<cyphase> RAOF: i was looking for a new button
 * cyphase has an nVidia card :(
<RAOF> cyphase: Works with nouveau :)
<RAOF> Or nv, if you've got a nv5x.
<cyphase> so i won't be able to change my resolution if i have an nvidia card?
<macogw> RAOF: does nouveau do 3D yet?
<gil> ....and I'm not sure if this is a hardy thing, but administration/screns and graphics is coming up with every option blank, and crashing hard the moment you try to do anything with it :-\
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Can I set the default screen with randr 1.2 properly yet ?
<macogw> gil: we all know
<Amaranth> macogw: experimental gallium driver for NV4x
<macogw> tilthats on all hardy
<macogw> wrong one
<macogw> gil: thats on all hardy
<gil> macogw according to the status page, nouveau does not do 3D yet
<gil> macogw thanks
<RAOF> gil, macogw: The status page lies.  Nouveau does OpenArena on my lappy.
<Amaranth> gil: That's just to scare off people who won't be useful for testing ;)
<RAOF> Or did, until they broke it.
<macogw> gil: thing is, the new screen resolution thing has a nicer interface for marking which screen is left and right and all that, so i wouldnt be surprised if it replaces screens & graphics
<Amaranth> Screen Resolution says "Unknown" for me
<Amaranth> thanks a lot nvidia
<gil> macogw it looks great - I just can't get it to set anything for me :)
<macogw> well ill stick with Intel until Nouveau's in good shape
<cyphase> Screens and Graphics doesn't even do anything right now in hardy
<s3phiroth> is wine broken on hardy ?
<macogw> gil: oh well um thats a problem
<Amaranth> i have two monitors setup, it just has one big Unknown sized 2592x900
<gil> macogw also, rather worringly, it gives me the option to set my resolution to "off" - that can't be right? :p
<cyphase> it doesn't even show that any screens exist
<macogw> cyphase: i thought they just merged one that did stuff?
<h3sp4wn> Can it just scale nicely (Like e17 does)
<Amaranth> Screen Resolution is a randr12 frontend
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, me too.
<Amaranth> nvidia _still_ does not do randr12
<Amaranth> so you can't use it
<macogw> gil: you can only do one screen at a time while configuring
<s3phiroth> i'm getting a Segmentation Fault everytime i try to run wine. is this happening to everyone ?
<cyphase> macogw: i don't know about that..
<Amaranth> s3phiroth: 55?
<gil> RAOF / Amaranth - is the 3D support for the 8x series or just the earlier models?
<Amaranth> s3phiroth: you need 0.9.56
<macogw> gil: so you turn off the left screen while setting the right's resolution, then turn on left's and right's off and set left's resolution, then turn them both on
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Do you think it ever will ? (or at least until either RHEL or Sun wants it badly enough)
<Amaranth> gil: they don't even have 2D acceleration on the NV5x
<RAOF> gil: nouveau isn't really working on nv5x.
<s3phiroth> Amaranth: yes, 55, hardy's latest
<RAOF> s3phiroth: Update your apt lists; 56 has been out for at least a day :)
<Amaranth> s3phiroth: 0.9.56 is either building right now or on hold until after the alpha 6 release
<Amaranth> oh, is it out?
<Amaranth> i have a custom build so mine is pinned
<s3phiroth> RAOF: oh...
<s3phiroth> let me check
 * RAOF used aptitude forbid-version, so it automatically updated to the not-broken version.
<s3phiroth> oh, yes it is. let me upgrade it then.
<macogw> cyphase: i saw something about it on planet the other day...lemme look for it
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: nvidia will never do randr12, they refuse
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: supposedly they'd do randr13, whenever that gets done
<gil> macogw - thing is, I'm only running one screen - I think something got confused somehow. I tried disabling twinview manually in the devices section of xorg.conf, but still no joy :-\
<s3phiroth> by the way, is anyone around here using an ati mobility x2300 on hardy ?
<macogw> cyphase: http://bryceharrington.org/drupal/display-config-1
<cyphase> macogw: i think i saw that already..
<gil> Amaranth / RAOF kk was just checking that part of the status was up to date, or set to scare people off also :)
<macogw> gil: there's not supposed to be much of anything in xorg.conf in hardy
<cyphase> yea, i did
<RAOF> gil: You'd be wanting to disable "dynamic twinview", which will make nvidia report the actual refresh rate.
<cyphase> macogw: that's the thing that replaces System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<macogw> cyphase: yeah
<cyphase> macogw: not Screens and Graphics
<RAOF> gil: I'd suggest checking out nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help.  I don't manually edit xorg.conf :)
<s3phiroth> oh wow ! wine is running :)
<macogw> cyphase: well that *is* the screen resolution thing...uh but what doesnt it do that screens & graphics does?  set the driver.  that's it.
<cyphase> s3phiroth: you must be really drunk if your alcohol is running from you
<gil> RAOF so you don't think "dynamictwinview" "false" is a good route to go?
<s3phiroth> cyphase: hah !
<s3phiroth> it...grew legs !
<s3phiroth> the fonts are a bit weirdish but at least it's running
<cyphase> anyone know when alpha6 is coming?
<RAOF> gil: Oh, that's probably what nvidia-xconfig will stick in your xorg.conf.  I'm just not sure where it needs to be.
<s3phiroth> and on my new laptop it's blazing fast
<gil> RAOF I tried putting it under devices, but it seemed to ignore it - I'm going to vanish for 5 minutes and try and reinstall non-free and try adding it through nvidia-xconfig this time :)
<macogw> OOo still isnt fixed
<macogw> still cant install updates
<macogw> grrr
<Amaranth> macogw: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Amaranth> I'm fulling up-to-date
<Amaranth> err, fully
<macogw> Amaranth: The following packages have unmet dependencies: openoffice.org: Depends: openoffice.org-writer2latex which is a virtual package.
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> you got issues
<macogw> and it wants to remove openoffice.org, openclipart-openoffice.org, and leave openoffice.org-writer's dependence on openoffice.org-writer2latex unresolved
<h3sp4wn> Thats a recommend
<h3sp4wn> (I got that but aptitude did the sane thing)
<macogw> that IS aptitude
<macogw> it wants to remove openoffice.org though
<macogw> which i guess might be a virtualpackage....
<h3sp4wn> just do a safe-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> or change aptitude to not treat recommends as dependencies
<gil> RAOF Success :)  nvidia-xconfig --disable-dynamic-twinview worked like a charm
<willis_> thats weird. I did a update & upgrade, then when i logged in, restricted-manager tool THEN decided to let me upgrade the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> gil: Woho!
<willis_> I would of thought it would of auto-upgrade them.. since i was allready using them
<willis_> using twinview here also. :)
<willis_> what does dynamic do? never used that optiun
<gil> RAOF so now, in Screen Resolution, it is able to detect all the refresh rates my monitor is capable of - it doesn't want to change resolution though, but at least I solved half of my problem :)
<h3sp4wn> willis_: same sort of thing xrandr 1.2 does
<willis_> I just got an issue with KDM/GDM appearing on the wrong screen. :)
<willis_> but thats fixable in kdm/gdm configs
<willis_> Heh. NOW it wants a reboot.. :) go figure.. couldent of tole me that 10 min ago..
<Amaranth> that's fixable in gdm config?
<Amaranth> i thought that was because nvidia was stupid and setting my external monitor as the primary
<willis_> yes. :) you have to manually edit the config file
<strabes> what's the story with alpha 6?
<strabes> isn't it supposed to come out today?
<macogw> strabes: not out yet
<Amaranth> because obviously the one physically attached to my laptop is not the main screen
<Amaranth> willis_: change what?
<strabes> oh, bummer
<macogw> something about a bug thats too bad to release with
<willis_> Amaranth,   I though the problem was with X being stupud. :) but I am on a desktop, so which one is the primary. :)
<willis_> Amaranth,  theres some default screen to start gdm on, setting in the gdmrc
<Amaranth> i don't do multiscreen though
<Amaranth> i have twinview
<willis_> I nogiced the nvidia-xconfig tool had a check box for primary monitor also.
<Amaranth> one screen stretched over two monitors
<willis_> Amaranth,  yes. but gdm still sort of sees it as 2 screens
<Amaranth> that nvidia-settings checkbox does something that breaks nvidia's emulation of xinerama
<Amaranth> so panels blow over both monitors and alt-f2 dialog is half-and-half and etc
<willis_> twinview is doing some tweaking., twinview normally REpLACES xinerama  - i dont think you want to enable ximerama and twinviewq both
<Amaranth> no no
<Amaranth> randr12 and twinview both pretend to be xinerama
<Amaranth> they set the "xinerama hints" so applications know what is going on and don't "center" themselves half on one monitor and half on the other
<willis_> From what ive seen If i enable xinerama - i get those problems you mentioned.  I enble twinviww, disable xinerama, and have no idea on randr12 :) never used that befior
<willis_> even with twinview ive seen some dumb apps still go in the middle.
<Amaranth> right, because they don't read the xinerama hints
<willis_> that makes vmware a real pain that they dont do that. :) it may be fixed in vmware however.
<macogw> the new intel wireless isnt in l-r-m, right?
<macogw> its unrestricted, right? it doesnt show in the restricted manager
<willis_> well time to reboot this puppy and see what the new kernel offers. :)
<Amaranth> macogw: right, it's included in 2.6.24 and has no control daemon
<Amaranth> it's just driver and firmware
<Amaranth> the firmware is in linux-ubuntu-modules
<cyphase> does anyone else find it annoying that if the system "thumbnails" a video before installing codecs, after you install the codecs, it doesn't re-thumbail the files?
<cyphase> i know i can just delete the ~/.thumbnail directory..
<cyphase> but that's not a really good solution
<macogw> Amaranth: so why do i have l-r-m?
<Amaranth> because it's pulled in automatically
<Amaranth> better to have the driver and not need it than need it and not have it, i guess
<macogw> if i purge them will they go away from my vrms?
<macogw> or will they keep messing up my score?
<Amaranth> vrms? are you serious?
<macogw> oh purge does work
<macogw> mythtv sent it to heck anyway
 * RAOF wonders what vrms is, and how it has a "score".
<macogw> RAOF: Virtual Richard M Stallman
<macogw> counts what % of your packages are non-free
<RAOF> Right.  That was what I was thinking.
<macogw> 1.6% now that i got rid of l-r-m
<macogw> why are the ubuntu human icons non-free though?
<macogw> i dont get it
<Amaranth>   9 non-free packages, 0.6% of 1611 installed packages.
<cyphase> anyone know what package that would fall under? that tumbnail bug..
<macogw> i tango is because its CC not GPL
<Amaranth> macogw: they're creative commons
<macogw> oh ok
<cyphase> thumbnail*
<Amaranth> macogw: CC licenses are not DFSG-Free
<macogw> i dont really get why CC is considered non-free
<Amaranth> cyphase: nautilus
<macogw> huh?
<Amaranth> macogw: Debian Free Software Guidelines
<macogw> CC-SA is pretty much identical to the GPL
<macogw> oh
<Amaranth> Nope, not legally
 * hydrogen giggles
<hydrogen> omg ITS NOT FREE ENOUGH
<macogw> whats the difference? it says if you use it you have to use the same license that says "share!"
<hydrogen> My virtual rms is better endowed than your virtual rms!
<Amaranth> DFSG is stricter than FSF, according to the DFSG the GFDL is non-Free
<askand> Anyone knows anything about alpha 6?
<macogw> well i cant purge myth til my school project is done
<Amaranth> GFDL is from the FSF :P
<macogw> askand: held up by a bug
<macogw> Amaranth: i know
<hydrogen> mostly because debian users need a way to feel like they are better than everyone else
<Amaranth> linux-generic             Complete Generic Linux kernel
<Amaranth> wth
<Amaranth> oh, it pulls in linux-restricted-modules
<Amaranth> which i need, nvidia
<askand> macogw: ok thanks
<macogw> mine's all mythtv, human icons, tangerine icons, and spim (MIPS emulator for school)
<Amaranth> vrms is not very precise though, gnewsense has stripped individual files out of the kernel because they aren't free enough
<macogw> i think flash should be on the list too, but it came along when i copied my ~/.mozilla or something so vrms doesnt know about it
<macogw> i really wish more media was available as oggs :(
<Amaranth> so according to gnewsense the pristine upstream kernel tree is apparently not free enough :P
<macogw> wow
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> apparently there are some files that they say are just non-Free firmware converted into mostly unreadable C code
<macogw> oh like the NV drivers?
<macogw> super-duper-obfuscated crap?
<Amaranth> something like that
<Amaranth> they probably don't ship nv either
<cyphase> Alpha 6 is coming down..
<h3sp4wn> The gnewsense take seems a little extreme to me when they support running with a non-free bios
<naught101> have there been any updates in the last few hours?
<h3sp4wn> And they don't even support ppc - pegasos open desktop workstation is the only machine I know with fully open everything
<cyphase> Alpha 6 is here!
<cyphase> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<NoelJB> Ah, I love the smell of alpha code in the evening ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<pwnguin> why do people come in here and advertise new alphas?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-07
<NoelJB> pwnguin: because the last N times, people were waiting to see it posted.
<NoelJB> The release schedule page hasn't even been updated yet, just the actual drop.
<naught101> openoffice.org package is still broken for everyone?
<NoelJB> again?  I had it working after the last OpenOffice packaging snafu.
<DanaG> Dang SCIM eats my space if I'm typing with Shift held down.
<SeveredC1oss> My friend next to me is actually just having SCIM issues too.
<naught101> is the alpha 6 release in the repos? if so, how long has it been there?
<DanaG> SCIM is cool, but not when it eats spaces, and not when ctrl-shift is the binding to change input methods.
<RAOF> naught101: alpha 6 isn't in the repos at all - the repository has no idea of the alphas.
<DanaG> Try typing something like:  Ineed to go to ....
<DanaG> see, it ate the space!
<naught101> RAOF, ok, let me rephrase: is alpha 6 using all the same versions of packages that are currently in the repos, or is it ahead (or behind)?
<DanaG> Ihate when SCIMeats the space.
<RAOF> It cannot be ahead; the alphas are just a snapshot of the repository at a specific point in time.
<naught101> ok. is it already behind?
<RAOF> naught101: It's probably behind, in that running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will likely bring in updated packages.
<naught101> ok
<naught101> this is killing me
<naught101> not literally..
<RAOF> The alphas serve 2 main purposes: to test the installer, and to give new people a (pretty much) known-working way to install.
<RAOF> If you've already got Hardy installed, you don't care about the alphas at all.
<DanaG> Also try pressing and releasing 'ctrl' -- the SCIM thingy changes size.  It's quite distracting.
<J-_laptop> Is there anyway to fix a panel that doesn't hide anymore? It usually gets stuck.
<DanaG> Bang on it, perhaps?
<DanaG> (lame joke.)
<J-_laptop> I know killall gnome-panel fixes it, but is there more of a fix that will last longer than 3 minutes. =P
<J-_laptop> It's probably a gnome issue anyway
 * J-_laptop shrugs
<cyphase> RAOF: i always reinstall anyway :)
<DanaG> Panels don't slide very far out, either.  It looks more like they've slipped off the screen accidentally than like they're auto-hiding.
<cyphase> RAOF: of course, if i was using it on a physical machine instead of a VM, it would be different
<SeveredC1oss> gnome-panel's auto hide is the shitties auto hide ever.
<J-_laptop> holy smokes found another thing. I put my home folder on a panel and the icon looks all gross. Unless it's just my theme.
<J-_laptop> nope it isn't
<J-_laptop> every theme.
<DanaG> The Places->Bookmarks thingy is fugly.
<DanaG> s/thingy/icon/
 * J-_laptop goes into gconf-editor and tweaks some stuff
<J-_laptop> I also found that making a completely new panel in gutsy helped with the stickiness. Not sure why. Not sure if it'll work in hardy
<J-_laptop> I'll try
<DanaG> Wow, that SCIM toolbar is distracting.  Try pressing and releasing 'ctrl'.
<DanaG> And it doesn't snap to things.  That's annoying.
<syke> hi
<syke> are there any estimates as to when ndiswrapper will be working with hardy's 2.6.24 kernel?
<J-_laptop> DanaG: Yeah, I got rid of it after it got annoying =P
<J-_laptop> ah yeah, went to move an icon on the panel, and now there's a border around it like with that home icon ordeal. I shall restart and see if it fixes
<soul_reaver_ffx> hi can any 1 help me on here
<soul_reaver_ffx> just wanting to kknow  if ya can change gui on ubuntu   ?
<Flannel> soul_reaver_ffx: What do you mean?
<pwnguin> neat
<pwnguin> nautilus can finally run mplayer on files accessed by smb
<pwnguin> gvfs ftw
<RAOF> Yay!
<soul_reaver_ffx> i know on older verwsion  of linux etc  ya can put diffrent  user interfaces on like  gnome etc  can ya change the unbutu  or do ya  have to gnome ?
<Flannel> soul_reaver_ffx: Yes, you can do whatever you'd like with it.  You can have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu (andmore) all sitting on the same Linux install
<rsk> soul_reaver_ffx: you can change
<RAOF> soul_reaver_ffx: You can install KDE if you like.  Or XFCE.  Or E17, or whatever
<soul_reaver_ffx>  wasent sure weather ya could   im learning  is it easy to do ?   not used any version of linux for sume years  now  so it learning all againe
<Flannel> soul_reaver_ffx: its very easy.  After you install Ubuntu, if you want to add KDE to it, just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<Flannel> soul_reaver_ffx: you probably shouldn't be on Hardy at the moment, as it's still alpha.  And also, general support is in #ubuntu
<soul_reaver_ffx> thanks
<SeveredC1oss> Bug 193561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193561 in rhythmbox "MTP plugin lacks proper permissions to interface with device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193561
<DanaG> Pidgin + Suspend == fail.
<DanaG> Miserably.
<DanaG> It shouldn't take 5 minutes for a chat application to realize I've been disconnected for the past 5 minutes.
<richard__> ALPHA 6 FEVER!:D
<Flannel> DanaG: you can probably change the timeout, its probably set to 300 seconds, thats fairly standard
<richard__> is there a countdown timer? I have a small henkel trocken ready
<SeveredC1oss> Rhythmbox is sucking pretty hard on Alpha 6.
<richard__> I tend to go with amarok since it allows me to que up podcasts for transfer and then move 'em when my player is connected
<richard__> Also, I tried evolution for the first time yesterday and oh my, it's really really nice!:)
<DanaG> Wow, Ubuntu really does abuse my hard drive ... 2 load cycles in 30 seconds.
<mrsno__> DanaG pidgin can be slow to realise you are offline sometimes, i find this varies on network though?
<richard__> I don't see why it's been getting so much flack. Bad history?
<DanaG> I'm hearing the drive load and unload literally every 5 or 10 seconds.
<DanaG> pdflush and kblockd are one thing causing it.
<richard__> alpha 6 isnt linked to the hardy heron release schedule wiki
<richard__> or do the isos simply not exist yet?:)
<DanaG> 8 cycles in two minutes.
<richard__> Oh btw... this SCIM thing
<richard__> It just loves to switch my keyboard layout and character set to armenian
<J-_laptop> my brother came over, and I'm like, "check out my new laptop, watch these squirrels fight on youtube" and my brother goes, "you flippin(other word) geek, spend $1000 on a laptop to watch squirrels fight?".
<J-_laptop> I had a chuckle over it.
<richard__> hah
<richard__> 8600gt?
<J-_laptop> my SCIM is disabled. =P
<richard__> :P
<ader10> alpha 6 is released, correct?
<J-_laptop> I'm not knowing. My lappy runs really nice right now. I don't want to update.
<J-_laptop> Well, I do and don't. lol
<J-_laptop> Tis running very nicely now
<richard__> ader10, if you find a link, please do share
<willis__> i updated - and got some issues wity my nvidia drivers, and kernel now. :()
<TheArthur> when I plug in a flash disk encrypted with dm-crypt/LUKS the volume manager decrypts it but dose not mount it, is there a way to do this automatically
<TheArthur> and is there a gui for encrytping things like flash drives etc....
<NoelJB> ader10 and richard__: they're all there.  just not linked from the wiki.
<richard__> :O
<richard__> alpha 6 fever!!
<NoelJB> richard__:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<richard__> :D
<ader10> yeah, it's mentioned on the hardy release page
<richard__> thank you! :D
<DanaG> Here's something odd on my laptop: my hard drive won't spin down when idle.  Instead, it just unloads the heads.
<DanaG> There must be some ATA commands swapped in the kernel, perhaps.
<DanaG> Here's something odd on my laptop: my hard drive won't spin down when idle.  Instead, it just unloads the heads.
<DanaG> There must be some ATA commands swapped in the kernel, perhaps.
<DanaG> (sorry if I repeated it; I think pidgin may have been zombified.)
<NoelJB> DanaG: how are you checking the drive status?
<NoelJB> DanaG: and, if necessary, open a bug report.
<Nostah2> hi all
<Nostah2> what kind of fun stuff is the new hardy herron going to bring
<oldmonkswill> hi, installed hardy last night (works great!) compiz works fine, i have the wall etc. but after installing advanced desktop settings manager, i don't get the option for 'custom' settings when right clicking the desktop, so though i have the cube etc set up, it is not activated, is this a known issue?
<dooglus> after installing hardy into a chroot using 'debootstrap', is there any way of booting it?
<dooglus> it's not on its own partition
<J-_laptop> do I need pulseaudio on both my desktop and laptop to stream cesktop to laptop over internal ip, or can I do that with ssh as well?
<crimsun> dooglus: you wouldn't "boot" into it per se; you'd chroot into it and go about your hardy business.
<biggahed_> hello there. Ive got a notebook which has a hotkey to disable/enable bluetooth/wireless and id like to know how to manually setup those, as theyre not working. kern log even shows that the event is captured, by enabling the wireless. The problem is that it only enables it, every keypress. Any clues?
<dooglus> crimsun: what would I set "DISPLAY" to be?
<dooglus> ( Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0 )
<crimsun> dooglus: here, let me give you a reference from Debian.
<crimsun> (sec)
<crimsun> dooglus: cf. 8.6.35.3 at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-chroot
<dooglus> no mention of DISPLAY there?
<dooglus> oh, 8.6...
<dooglus> I don't want ot run the hardy X server (I don't have it installed, even).  I just want to run X client programs.
<Milos_SD> Hi All ...I did the upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy when it was in Alpha 5 stage ... will I be "up to date" by only doing ordinary update?
<Milos_SD> Or it is necessery to do something else?
<Milos_SD> to get Alpha 6
<Milos_SD> ?
<crimsun> Milos_SD: using update-manager or dist-upgrade suffices
<bazhang> Milos_SD: just keep upgrading til final ;]
<Milos_SD> thanks :)
<bazhang> only 7 more weeks ;]
<crimsun> dooglus: even when you use xauth?
<NoelJB> biggahed_: which laptop?  I know where the toggle is for bluetooth on a Thinkpad.
<dooglus> crimsun: I think I missed the first half of your question.  what even when I use xauth?
<crimsun> 21:39      dooglus > ( Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0 )
<dooglus> crimsun: I don't know xauth
<crimsun> dooglus: i.e., with some xauth hackery between the chroot and host
<biggahed_> NoelJB, its a poors man thinkpad.  a lenovo c200
<biggahed_> but i think the kb scheme is the same
<NoelJB> biggahed_: then see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth
<biggahed_> ive seen that, the problem is i dont have a /proc/acpi/ibm/whateaver listed :/
<crimsun> dooglus: xauth is the correct way instead of (ab)using xhost
<crimsun> dooglus: there's also ssh -Y localhost
<biggahed_> and i couldnt find anything resembling bluetooth there
<biggahed_> kernlog even shows that the event is captured and enables wireless. The problem is that it only enables it, every keypress... it doenst disable it and bluetooth is not mentioned at all
<biggahed_> any clues? :)
<NoelJB> biggahed_: unfortunately, I can't reboot into Hardy to check until I've finished duplicating a 1TB drive.
<biggahed_> but what would you check? im fine with just that info
<NoelJB> I've a T61p, and would check against mine.
<biggahed_> oh
<biggahed_> thanks anyway. ill bother you tomorrow or something :)
<NoelJB> :)
<NoelJB> biggahed_: FWIW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG
<NoelJB> biggahed_: also: http://www.nabble.com/Re:-how-enable-bluetooth-in-Lenovo-3000-C200-p14573383.html
<NoelJB> Which leads me to believe that there may be a support issue, and you will need to file bug reports and hope to get the right people's attention.
<biggahed_> that second links seems promissing
<biggahed_> i guess ill have to file a bug report
<biggahed_> problem is, mine is a br variant... dont anyone will be able to help with that
<alteregoa> i got some problems with the Adobe Crash plugin
<alteregoa> 64bit Hardy
<NoelJB> alteregoa: there is an existing bug for it.  but it ought to have been fixed.  Are you using Alpha 6?
<NoelJB> oh wait ... the fix is a download from that bug report ... let me get you the link.
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> there is a gonzo blog, should i try it from it?
<NoelJB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/177856/comments/13 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/179882/comments/17
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177856 in nspluginwrapper "Gutsy 64: nspluginwrapper errors with flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> go for the latter of the two, if you don't already have at least that level.
<NoelJB> alteregoa: or are you having a different crash with Adobe Flash?
<alteregoa> i still wait if it happens again
<alteregoa> maybe logic
<alteregoa> well, there are some fnords behind the closed source lines
<alteregoa> Bueno, recuerdo, Siempre contestan en espagnol, Senor Butthead: "como es juan" aammm? Burritos?, no senor butthead?! como es juan!? "Cruncumulle"
<emma> What more is here?
<Seveas> emma, you just missed it :)
<nalioth> emma: ?
<emma> Yes?
<emma> Is this channel also being recorded by the IRSeek corporation?
<nalioth> emma: you may assume all channels are
<nalioth> i see you're not using your 'real name' field to it's best advantage
<emma> I'll have to see how I can do that.
<emma> That's a client thing?
<emma> Does that show up to the corporate loggers?
<nalioth> yes, your 'real name' field
<nalioth> it shows up to everyone
<teethdood> I've never been able to get SCIM working properly, but man this past update made it work flawlessly
<teethdood> so yeah just wanted to say WOOHOO, so, WOOHOO!!!
<SeveredC1oss> Yeah, SCIM has never worked for me. I should re-install it so I can use it properly.
<emma> I don't see the IRSeekBot in here.
<emma> Oh crap there it is.
<wastrel> scim works yes
<wastrel> it is pretty good
<wastrel> a bit buggy/crashy
<wastrel> haven't tried it on hardy yet
<MFen> so, no fix for wifi out yet?
<wastrel> wifi is broken?
<MFen> wifi is broken
<wastrel> what card?
<wastrel> mine is fine
<MFen> i installed regular updates this morning and my madwifi drivers broke
<wastrel> ah madwifi i dunno
<MFen> it's an intel mumble mumble card
<MFen> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<SeveredC1oss> MFen: Wifi's fixed.
<SeveredC1oss> And it's not an Intel card, it's Atheros.
<MFen> yeah, i thought it was intel
<SeveredC1oss> Oh, madwifi might be broken.
<SeveredC1oss> Network-manager was broken earlier.
<wastrel> really?
<MFen> how much earlier? this breakage occurred this morning
<wastrel> i have weird network b0rkage on my gusty
<MFen> i just did another update now and nothing network-related came over
<wastrel> but my hardy's fine
<MFen> maybe i should downgrade back to gutsy
<MFen> trying to run a macbook pro on hardy has just been a hassle
<MFen> it works almost all the time, but i really can't be without network for another day
<J-_laptop> pc went to sleep, it didn't start while I pressed any buttons but I pushed the power button and it woke
<lime4x4> does hardy 64bit still use the modprobe/option file?
<RAOF> Yes
<lime4x4> cuase it keeps bypassing or not using an option for the forcedeth module
<lime4x4> which i need to networking
<RAOF> You're talking about /etc/modprobe.d/options, right?
<lime4x4> yes
<lime4x4> this is what i have in that file options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<lime4x4> without my networking never connects
<lime4x4> so once i'm in my desktop i have to issues the commands in a terminal
<lime4x4> it worked in the 32 bit version of hardy
<teethdood> is app-level volume control going into hardy anytime soon?
<RAOF> teethdood: It has been for ages.
<RAOF> teethdood: And by "ages" I mean "since Feisty", or possibly earlier.
<teethdood> hmm I thought it's only possible due to PulseAudio
<lime4x4> so i'm trying to figure out why
<DarkMageZ> hmm. when will a gui method of app-level volume control be available?
<RAOF> teethdood: It is indeed.  Pulseaudio has been in Ubuntu since at least Feisty :)
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Again, already.
<DarkMageZ> hmm. when i get home i'm going to have to test your comment there. i don't recall seeing it.
<teethdood> RAOF: alright I guess I'll look up the package :)
<RAOF> The packages that everyone is after are pulled in by the 'paprefs' or somesuch package.
<RAOF> The one that you're particularly after is 'pavucontrol', which brings in the pulseaudio volume control.
<DarkMageZ> oh, so it's not part of the default install ?
<teethdood> RAOF: how come it's not installed by default?
<DarkMageZ> no-wonder i haven't seen it.
<RAOF> Because it's kinda evil on the UI front.
<DarkMageZ> look @ how vista deployed it. awesomeness.
<teethdood> vista deployed PulseAudio?!?
<DarkMageZ> app-level volume control on the gui front.
<teethdood> DarkMageZ: oh ok...never used Vista...people scared me away from even trying it :)
<DarkMageZ> people also tried similar scare campaigns against windows xp...
<teethdood> RAOF: I only see Adobe Flash in the list of apps in pavucontrol. How do I add more apps in there? hmm guess I'll hit the forums
<RAOF> teethdood: While an app is producing sound, it goes in that list.
<RAOF> If you fire up rhythmbox and set it to playing, you'll get a rhythmbox entry there.
<teethdood> RAOF: ah yes...good man thanks
<RAOF> Note that you can also do funky things from there, such as moving streams to different output devices - I use this to send rhythmbox to my server connected to the stereo, for example.
<teethdood> RAOF: wow I read up on the possibilities of PulseAudio but didn't know it would be so easy
<teethdood> RAOF: well not THAT easy...I guess I would need to add a "Virtual Server" or something?
<teethdood> cuz I only see one device in the Output list
<RAOF> teethdood: No.  You'd be looking for System->Preferences->Pulseaudio Preferences
<teethdood> RAOF: alright I need to hunt down that paprefs package then :)
<darkzero> hey all
<RAOF> teethdood: There are a variety of "enable network access" options.  Turn them on, on your machine and the server, and the server's sound device(s) turn up in the context menu.
<darkzero> how hardy coming along?
<darkzero> I haven't seen any theme changes yet
<teethdood> RAOF: so does that mean I can enable my 10 networked comps to play the same stream coming off of one computer? sweet
<RAOF> teethdood: For that you'd need to use the multicast RTP output, but yes.
<RAOF> (Otherwise it's a simple point-to-point mapping)
<lime4x4> okay i'm i missing something silly what happened to system/administratio/login screen?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is kde4.0.2 in the repo?
<teethdood> RAOF: ok silly question, but...say all 11 of my computers are all wireless. Does that stream have to be sent out to all 10 other comps? (meaning X10 bandwidth?)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> teethdood, it's not calculated like that actually..
<RAOF> teethdood: Using the multicast sink, kinda.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> really?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wow
<lime4x4> how do u change the login screen in hardy?
<RAOF> Actually, that's a lie.  I'm not entirely sure how multicast interacts with wireless.
<RAOF> It's possible (and, in fact, probable if things are set up right) that it does, indeed, only go out once.
<teethdood> I need to track that answer down cuz I'm building an office right now, deciding whether to go GigE or WiFi
<RAOF> GigE can be _substantially_ faster, but even 100Mbit/sec ethernet is likely to be faster than wifi - wifi is shared bandwidth.
<teethdood> wifi N is what, 300Mbits?
<RAOF> 450ish, theoretical or so.
<RAOF> Shared over /n/ computers...
<teethdood> RAOF: here's the thing, I don't want to run TV cable wires to put up TVs in each operatory (I'm a dentist), so I want to do audio/video over the network to computers instead
<teethdood> and I'm hoping to do streaming like how PulseAudio multicast, but with video also, so I can control all 10 monitors over what content I want played
<teethdood> question is, can wifi N handle the bandwidth?
<teethdood> that's probably asking for too much
<RAOF> teethdood: You'd be better off contacting a professional.  Wifi n could presumably, theoretically handle the bandwidth, but you'll obviously be pushing out compressed a/v to a local computer, which drives the TV.
<teethdood> RAOF: it won't actually be TV TV, but a DVD or something. I would play that DVD on one computer and have that streamed to all 10 other comps
<RAOF> That seems possible.  Again, you'd want to contact a professional; you want to know this works before you pay for it :)
<teethdood> a professional would push me toward running coaxial cables for TVs :P
<cinvoke> does anybody know how to open port 22?
<garrwood> Howdy all, I upgrd to Hardy (64b) frm 7.10 (64b). Nautilus is not running & asking for libbeagle. I see libeagle1 for Hardy but no libbeagle. Pls help!
<garrwood> sorry those should be libbeagle $ libbeagle1.
 * DanaG wishes his hard drive would stop load-cycling.
<DanaG> Oh hey, I think the suspend and sleep commands must really be reversed.  Do man hdparm, and look at -y and -Y.  The former spins down; the latter does not.
<WorkingOnWise> hopefullly this is a simple fix. I have Sun Jave 6 plugin installed. I try to use java in firefox and am told I need o install the plugin. I tell it to go on, and it liste Icedtea, sun java 5 and sun java 6. I pick sun java 6 and am told it is already installed (DUHHH) and to restart the browser. I do, and same trouble. I pick sun java 5 this time, and let it install, and restart the browser. Same result....
<WorkingOnWise> i386
<WorkingOnWise> and Firefox 3
<Flannel> WorkingOnWise: about:plugins, does it show java?
<WorkingOnWise> Flannel: no it doesn't. odd....
<Flannel> WorkingOnWise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-7f353d2f3fb1a09aac09cf1caee565e897319306  Try some of the manual .so linking methods there
<Flannel> WorkingOnWise: (and file a bug)
<macogw> ok i know there's a bug where pausing one audio source doesnt allow you to play another, but i closed the first audio source (rhythmbox) and i still got no flash sound. and then i closed that tab in firefox and re-opened rhythmbox and stuff won't play...the progress bar won't even move.  anyone seen this?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> macogw, i guess u have to kill one of them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or murder both
<macogw> i closed both though
<macogw> do you think their processes zombie'd?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not zombie'd
<macogw> sorry cant type fast while i paint my nails
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> close != kill
<WorkingOnWise> Flannel: thanks
<macogw> it should
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it shouldn't
<macogw> why not?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<macogw> having to pkill firefox after youve already closed it is annoying
<macogw> but after you close it if you try to reopen it it complains its already running...im sure that has to confuse people
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> which mean's it's not killed
<macogw> and thats dumb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo killall -9 firefox
<macogw> when you exit an app, it should die
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> any try to play ur music
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i dont know im not developing ff
<macogw> ok now rhythmbox works, but killing ff shouldnt be needed to get flash to let go of the audio...but heck, flash never *had* the audio because rhythmbox never relinquished it to flash
<macogw> this is definitely a regression
<macogw> the "only one at a time" bug wasnt present on this hardware before
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my flash works fine with rythmbox
<macogw> mine used to
<macogw> i guess while trying to fix some other hda chip mine got broke
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> macogw, actually if u open the flash first, then open rhythmbox, it would work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> macogw, anyway, it's a bug
<macogw> yeah
<teethdood> macogw: audio is funky nowadays. It would work, then I closed the laptop lid (always on no hibernation), 5 min later audio is borked
<DanaG> Damnit, my keyboard got b0rked again.
<teethdood> RAOF: wikipedia says wifi N is 300Mbit/s max :P I was right
 * RAOF goes to revise wikipaedia :P
<teethdood> HA! you know on average a vandalized wiki page gets reversed within 1 minute
<kyklone> does KDE 4.0.2 included in Kubuntu-KDE4 alpha 6? (or still 4.0.1)
 * macogw spilled hot pink nail polish on the laptop
<teethdood> dunno if that's true but someone said it in slashdot (pinch of salt)
<kyklone> does desktop effects now work in Kubuntu-KDE4 alpha 6?
<RAOF> kyklone: Probably.  Why don't you try? :)
<kyklone> 4 hours to download
<kyklone> and i have only 2 CD-RWs for ubuntu alpha 6 and kubuntu alpha 6
<RAOF> It's probably faster to upgrade, of course...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kyklone, it should work
<kyklone> ok
<hydrogen> yoyu can install kde4 in either ubuntu alpha6 or kubuntu alpha6
<Flannel> If they're RWs, why don't you try one, then try the other?
<macogw> and then re-use them because thats what RW's are for
<Flannel> If you use one to install, then download the other's alternate CD, you can use the CD as a repository to add the second
<kyklone> <hydrogen> this will be not "clean" expirience and i will not test what software supplied, since i will have all software
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG hates cd/dve rw s
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG hates optical drives generally
<kyklone> what then? mmm, can you boot form memory cards? (not flash drives)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kyklone, if ur doing a dist upgrade, all universe/3rd party apps will be removed anyway
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Um, no.
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: 3rd party repositories will be disabled, certainly.  But it shouldn't touch Universe.
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG use the alternative iso to do a hd install always
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, sorry, my bad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so medibuntu repo is considerd as a 3rd part repo then
<kyklone> you mean install from image directly to HD? is it as easy as burning CD?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kyklone, it's a little bit faster, but u have to use the alternative iso with the text installer
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and install the gui manually
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> which is easy just like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danage> is the network manager package broken?
<macogw> danage: vpnc on it is...
<danage> i seen in the topic, but i cannot install it atm
<danage> i'm scared something will break if i install the libraries without the nm
<J-_laptop> Is the connection applet working in hardy? I can't access my desktop with it..
<macogw> oh i cant do updates anyway
<macogw> OOo is broken
<J-_laptop> OOo?
<macogw> the writer2latex package needs to be synced from debian
<J-_laptop> ohh
<macogw> yeah for a couple days now....
<danage> ?
<macogw> bug #198942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198942 in openoffice.org "[Ubuntu] [hardy] openoffice.org metapackage has unsatisfied dependency on openoffice.org-writer2latex" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198942
<skwashd> does anyone know why xfs has been dropped from the alpha6 amd64 server d-i?
<Aeroraptor-M> what happened to the quit menu?
<Aeroraptor-M> er
<Aeroraptor-M> quit option in the system menu
<Aeroraptor-M> shutdown/restart are gone
<skwashd> oh well bug report filed #199388
<J-_laptop> weird, when I connect over ssh via "connect to server" applet it states that the location is not mounted. any ideas?
<J-_laptop> Although I can go through nautilus, and connect through the location URL bar
<tonyyarusso> J-_laptop: No, but I've experienced that too.
<danage> i know why that is
<danage> it's the gvfs transition
<danage> they are working on it
<danage> though most bugs are reported upstream
<J-_laptop> ah cool, thanks =D
<J-_laptop> At least I can access it another way via the Nautilus 'Go' menu. Or, probably ssh in terminal.
 * J-_laptop curses, and runs back to the desktop.
<DanaG> Hint: bookmark.
<DanaG> Bookmark the ssh folder.  The first time it opens, it'll dump you to the root of the remote system, but then you can go to the bookmark again and it'll take you to the right place.
<J-_laptop> ah, makes sense. Thanks
<J-_laptop> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.112 was not provided by any .service files
<J-_laptop> Please select another viewer and try again.
<J-_laptop> weird
<mEck0> god morning folks! I wonder if there is a command which can show which version of ubuntu i have installed? (I also want to see which alpha-version of 8.04 I have)?
<macogw> mEck0: lsb_release -a
<mEck0> macogw, that shows some info, but not which alpha version is currently in use. the description is just "Ubuntu hardy (development branch)).
<macogw> oh
<mEck0> maybe it's not possible to see exact which alpha is in use?
<macogw> if youre up to date, its 6
<mEck0> alpha6 is beeing installed right now (I think)
<macogw> im a day behind on updates, so i guess mine's still 5 :P
<mEck0> hehe
<mEck0> btw, have you tried kde4 yet? I haven't tried it since I tested one of the betas.
<macogw> i dont like kde
<mEck0> ok, gnome? or are you a minimalist which uses open-/fluxbox? :P
<macogw> gnome usually
<macogw> i like fluxbox quite a lot though
<macogw> i spent the last month using fluxbox, but now that ive got my compiz-able laptop back, im back to gnome
<mEck0> okay, I'm running gnome now too, indeed fluxbox is good
<macogw> on the fluxbox laptop, i didnt have any gnome apps running
<macogw> er well...oh hmm eye of gnome...nevermind
<macogw> i guess i had 1
<macogw> tried to stick to plain gtk and not gnome so id only need to load the gtk libs not gtk and gnome
<mEck0> thats a good idea yeah, I like flux too because of its minimalistic design, customizability and because its so memory/cpu efficient
<macogw> i like the plain text config the best
<macogw> i think editing the menus and startup that way is easier than using gnome's gui's
<mEck0> macogw, yeah and you only add menuitems which you really need
<macogw> yep
<orion_> hi
<mEck0> orion_, hi!
<orion_> I'm on gusty, whats new in hardy ?
<orion_> I mean.. new as encouraging to upgrade
<macogw> orion_: new theme based on the murrine engine
<macogw> new resolution dohikey
<macogw> new fully-open-source/free intel wireless drivers
<macogw> ummm pretty wallpaper
<orion_> umm
<orion_> is there a dedicated webpage for hardy progress to look at these u've mentioned
<macogw> new hot-pluggable Xorg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> orion_, like a new feature list?
<orion_> yeah if it contains screenshots
<macogw> you can cancel fsck on boot if you want to hold off for a while...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> orion_, im afraid u have to wait till the final release for those from official
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> orion_, as i just googled, this one : http://ubuntuland.nireblog.com/post/2008/01/05/new-features-for-hardy-heron looks not bad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but it doesn't contains screenshot
<orion_> ok
<orion_> will start with,
<mEck0> orion_, here you have some features: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/30/in-depth-roadmap-analysis-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804/
<macogw> orion_: http://the-space-station.com/blog/?p=29
<orion_> thanks for the help
<macogw> orion_: theres the new theme
<orion_> appreciated
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i remember there is a review on alpha4/5 on distrowatch.org has some screenshots
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but things have changed so fast ...
<Seeker``> In Gutsy, I could scroll up/down by running my finger up and down the side of my touchpad, but it doesn't seem to work in hardy - any ideas?
<Seeker``> I
<Seeker``> I'm on a toshiba portege A200 laptop
<macogw> Seeker``: bug
<macogw> i got it too
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, it's a bug that xorg doesnt configure touchpad right
<macogw> you could fudge with xorg.conf and maybe make it work
<macogw> but there was also talk about new stuff with synaptics and the new xorg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, if u have ur old xorg.conf u can just copy the touchpad part over and make it works correct
<Seeker``> I dont have my old Xorg
<Seeker``> is a fix likely to be released with Hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, hope so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, probably a yes but im not sure when
<Seeker``> As long as it isnt delayed until Ibex, I can cope
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, i dont think so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> they wont leave a bug like this with a LFS release
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> LTS
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
 * Seeker`` wonders if people will start calling 8.10 "Ibex" instead of "Intrepid", as it is so much shorter
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just call it ii
<Seeker``> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah, I suppose so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, if u have a gusty live cd, it maybe useful
<Seeker``> I dont, but I can get one easily
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Try to boot the live cd (when u get it) and if ur touchpad works with the livecd, u can just use the xorg.conf file from it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Seeker`, but if u are not familier with that file, u may want to backup ur current on in case that the new one is not working
<regel> uh, why are my ntfs-partitions automounted, even if I have commented them in fstab
<Seeker``> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I've had to play with xorg a few times before :)
<Seeker``> brb
<regel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> regel, it may be detected as a plug n' play hd
<ph8> Hey all, has anyone found a way to stop Hardy's (and Gutsy, i believe) screen going blank after ~ten minutes of inactivity? I can't find a setting anywhere so i'm assuming it's some hard coded constant somewhere
<Seeker``> I managed to fix the touchpad with "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<tonyyarusso> Where could I find a list of the "automatic server" options supported in Hardy?
<ph8> what do you mean by automatic server tonyyarusso ?
<Seeker``> hmm, ctrl+alt+Bspace doesn't always restart X, it occasionally just gives me a blank screen, with no disk activity
<Raspberry> Seeker` since I started using Hardy, I've learned about ALT + SysRq + K
<Mohero|Work> 'lo all
<timmysmith> Woooooot!!!! I just tried out 8.04 alpha6 and finally after many years of hoping and waiting my computer boots out of the box without freezing when my video card is installed and my USB wifi adapter works out of the box. 8.04 rocks!! My most sincere thanks to anyone here who's helping make ubuntu what it has become.
<bazhang> hehe
<J-_laptop> where are mounted drives usually stored? I mounted a computer which I'm using the external drive from.
<pwnguin> /media and /mnt
<pwnguin> nautilus should be able to see them under "Computer"
<pwnguin> as best i can tell
<mrtimdog> Is it possible to have network-manager-vpnc auto-restart vpnc when vpnc dies?
<anniky> does anyone know where I can find a mirror of the hardy alpha6 .ISO?
<anniky> preferably australian
<anniky> cdimage.ubuntu.com is going really slowly...
<anniky> and the bittorrent isn't going at all
<thefish> hello
<henkjan> anniky: au.releases.ubuntu.com
<thefish> is iwl3945 not in the latest restricted modules? after the last kernel update i dont have wireless
<thefish> is it even in restricted-modules?
<anniky> cheers henkjan
<anniky> henkjan: actually, that doesn't have hardy...
<anniky> ahhhh.... au.cdimage.ubuntu.com
<anniky> noice
<pwnguin> thefish: iwl works for me
<pwnguin> thefish: its not part of restricted i dont think
<thefish> pwnguin, ye just checking in my config
<pwnguin> recently
<pwnguin> i had to undo a hack i made
<thefish>  cat /boot/config-2.6.24-11-386 | grep IWL
<thefish> # CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set
<pwnguin> 386?
<pwnguin> or generic?
<thefish> uname -r
<thefish> 2.6.24-11-386
<J-_laptop> !info daap
<pwnguin> grep IWL /boot/config-2.6.24-11-generic
<thefish> its the same with the generic config though
<pwnguin> # CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set
<ubotu> Package daap does not exist in hardy
<thefish> is it a module then?
<pwnguin> yes
 * J-_laptop grumbles
<pwnguin> iwl3945
<thefish> did you make that? cos i dont have it
<pwnguin> right
<thefish> but.. CONFIG_IPW2100=m
<thefish> the old ipw stuff is there
<pwnguin> i have it in /etc/modules
<thefish> ok i dont
<thefish> but i cant modprobe ipw3945
<thefish> its just not there
<pwnguin> can you run -generic?
<pwnguin> oh rihgt
<pwnguin> ipw is gone
<pwnguin> no more evil closed source stuff for the wifi
<pwnguin> iwl is your guy now
<Seeker`> are there known issues with laptop screen brightness?
<thefish> ye, but its getting hold of it
<thefish> did you need to do anything to get it?
<pwnguin> get what?
<thefish> like i said, in alpha 5 initial install, it worked fine (im pretty sure it was iwl), then after a kernel upgrade it vanished like an old oak table
<thefish> get the iwl module i mean
<pwnguin> i dont think so..
<pwnguin> but i dont install from cd anymore
<thefish> are you running 2.6.24-11?
<pwnguin> yes
<thefish> did you upgrade?
<pwnguin>  2.6.24-11-generic
<pwnguin> right
<pwnguin> i upgraded long before the alphas started
<thefish> ye ive been doing that for a while, decided to try a fresh install since /home is on a different lv
<pwnguin> well, maybe not long before
<pwnguin> try running a -generic kernel
<thefish> ye was thinking that
<thefish> any idea what -modules package it may be in
<thefish> i guess it wont be restricted any more
<pwnguin> probably just the linux-ubuntu-modules
<thefish> aah
<thefish> i dont have linux-ubuntu-modules for 386 installed...
<pwnguin> ive noticed that -386 takes longer to boot
<pwnguin> if you have iwl you probably want -generic anyways
<thefish> ye?
<thefish> ok ill swap over
<thefish> whats the difference?
<pwnguin> 386 is compiled for 386's
<pwnguin> generic for 686
<pwnguin> im assuming you have a computer less than five years old
<thefish> yes
<thefish> ok cool ill do that
<thefish> btw, it was in ubuntu-modules
<thefish> modprobe iwl3945 and network manager picked it up straight away
<thefish> thanks pwnguin
<pwnguin> np
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !off-topic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thefish> served!
<thefish> problem with #ubuntu is the signal/noise is not great...
<thefish> [Hardy]TuTUXG, actually lets get that sorted out, was that a hint that hardy support should actually go to #ubuntu?
<pwnguin> so what exactly does the system->admin..->
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> so what exactly does the system->admin..->login->accessilbity tab accomplish?
<thefish> guess its an attempt at helping disabled users
<thefish> spose with the sounds its a non-visual hint that they can log in
<pwnguin> i cant discern any difference between the box being checked and not
<thefish> not tried it..
<pwnguin> i saw a request a few days ago for a gdm onscreen keyboard
<pwnguin> i thought it might support it, but i cant figure out how
<[miles]> good morning #ubuntu+1
<thefish> there goes the neighborhood
<[miles]> guys, on my laptop I have 8.04 installed and all updates etc ....
<[miles]> jaja
<[miles]> when in Gnome, and booting, I have to press ALT or another key to keep it going
<[miles]> I assume it's an ACPI issue
<[miles]> btw, it's a Samsung R20 if that helps ;)
<Ayabara> compiling vmware server fails on hardy. is there an any-any patch or something for this?
<TheInfinity> Ayabara: i know about vmware tools that its an official bug from vmware
<TheInfinity> for vmware server i dont know
<Ayabara> TheInfinity: I found a post to follow so now I can at least compile :-)
<kaarel> is there a way i can set displayconfig-gtk NOT to change my xorg.conf? all modifications are lost after restart and I can't use my desired resolution/refresh rate?
<amikrop> How GNOME determines what items are in the main system menu (e.g. About GNOME, or Help and Support)?
<amikrop> Are the Desktop Entries places in a special directory, or are the item names written in some configuration file?
<amikrop> s/places/placed
<wayne_> I use kubuntu hardy but KDE3 apps sometimes don't seem to be able to establish network connections. Any non-KDE apps can do networking.
<TheInfinity> wayne_: switched of ipV6
<TheInfinity> ?
<wayne_> no
<TheInfinity> try it ;(
<TheInfinity> ;)
<wayne_> How can I do that?
<amikrop> wayne_: don't do that
<wayne_> Seems reasonable
<wayne_> So what can i try instead?
<_ruben> investigate why knetwork (i think) thinks you arent online
<wayne_> mmh what's knetwork
<dejv_ntb> concerning NM
<dejv_ntb> where does it store information about saved connections?
<_ruben> knetworkmanager even .. the kde frontend for managing your network connections
<dejv_ntb> One of my wifi connections changed details and NM tries to use old ones and therefore fails to connect...
<wayne__> mmh, okay - I restarted eth0 in  KNetworkManager
<wayne__> and now it seems to work.
<wayne__> Well, it's alpha software so I don't think I really need to find the cause of this serious problem.
<wayne__> thanks
<amikrop> Anyway, where can I regularly find Hardy news?
<amikrop> e.g. daily or weekly
<ikkinu> hi all, I'm using 8.04, and I have a problem with, shares-admin, services-admin, *-admin: it says I could not authenticate; does anyone have the same problem or fixed it, or know how to solve it?
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 7 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so perhaps network manager is fixed now, but it appears network-admin/policykit is broken instead, so I can't test it.
<jandem> is the rewritten gdm 2.21 planned for hardy?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> It got bumped from the GNOME 2.22 release too
<jandem> Amaranth: okay, thank you
<Amaranth> jandem: it is...unready
<tonyyarusso> is anyone else experiencing something like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/188349 today?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188349 in gnome-system-tools "[Hardy] Unable to save manual network configurations using network-admin" [High,Confirmed]
<slytherin> Sadly it looks like ekiga 3.0 also won't go in hardy. :-(
<tiagoboldt> Some recent update (hardy), has changed my fonts in almost all my apps.. firefox, thunderbird, xchat's channel list, lots more.. Anyone noticed the same?
<Milos_SD> After todays updates, my Applicatin fonts are ugly :(
<Milos_SD> how can I fix that ?  :)
<tiagoboldt> eheh
<tiagoboldt> Hi Milos_SD :D
<tiagoboldt> Some recent update (hardy), has changed my fonts in almost all my apps.. firefox, thunderbird, xchat's channel list, lots more.. Anyone noticed the same?
<tiagoboldt> :P
<tiagoboldt> just some seconds before you
<tiagoboldt> happy to know that it's not just me :D
<Milos_SD> and I can not Force version ... :S
<tiagoboldt> so a fix should be released soon :)
<Milos_SD> did you reported the bug?
<Milos_SD> :)
<tiagoboldt> not yet, and I have to go, would you? :)
<pdlnhr2> does anyone know how to turn off scim ?
<Milos_SD> pdlnhr2, Add a hotkeys for Turn on and Turn off in SCIM Setup
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> you have that in Global Setup
<pdlnhr2> Itried to turn off in setup
<Milos_SD> add hotkeys, and press hotkeys for turn off ... :S
<pdlnhr2> it wont let me input a hotkey
<pdlnhr2> d'oh
<Amaranth> i just deleted all the hotkeys
<pdlnhr2> man.. i can not get it to go away... is there a gconf setting?
<pdlnhr2> i can see that being a major confusing issue
<Amaranth> I can also see that being a bug that will be fixed before release
<pdlnhr2> is there a way to kill it?
<pdlnhr2> its gone now.. but the average user will not be able to do that
<pdlnhr2> (sorry for venting)
<pdlnhr2>  sudo apt-get remove scim  seemed to work pretty well
<emilis_info> (offtopic) do you know how I can contact ircops? There's one user flooding another channel
<savvas> emilis_info: tried #freenode ?
<emilis_info> now trying :)
<emilis_info> thx
<savvas> n/p :)
<tonyyarusso> emilis_info: if it's an Ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-ops.  Otherwise, #freenode.
<emilis_info> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> emilis_info: Additionally, /quote chanserv access #somechannel list will tell you who has access in any given channel.
<tonyyarusso> np
<Seeker`> my laptop doesn't shut down properly - the screen goes blank, but the powe rlight stays on. I have to press and hold the power button to get it to turn off
<Milos_SD> how have problem with fonts after latest update, just change size of fonts from 10 to 9 ... :)
<Milos_SD> who*
<richard__> how can I kill SCIM? I MEAN MURDER
<pdlnhr2> sudo-apt remove scim
<richard__> and molest
<Milos_SD> comlitly remove from synaptic
<Milos_SD> :)
<richard__> :)
<Milos_SD> complitly*
<pdlnhr2> sudo apt-get remove scim  worked awesome for me
<pdlnhr2> made my morning
<kyklone> haha murder, they should add that option to gnome monitor
<pdlnhr2> i tried every combination to turn it off.... removing it was the only optoin
<ccooke> richard__: well... you could, say, sudo 'apt-get --purge remove scim'
<ccooke> er. Except with the ' in the right place :-)
<richard__> inflict pain
<ccooke> (and even if you've already apt-get removed it, 'sudo dpkg --purge scim' will work)
<pdlnhr2> ccooke:  good to know. i will rerun it
<richard__> dpkg --rearrange_and_remove_genitalia scim
<richard__> thank you, fellow humans
<ccooke> --purge will remove any existing configuration files (etc) that packages can leave lying around
<pdlnhr2> ccooke:  yup... it cleaned up some stuff
<ccooke> richard__: that'll fail, you know. You should rearrange *after* removing.
<richard__> you sound like you know the anatomy of SCIM. are you a collaborator???
<ccooke> ('dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii"' will tell you everything that's been uninstalled but may still have files present)
<pdlnhr2> if so we should draw him out and quarter him... that was a huge disappointment on upgrade
<ccooke> (anything that has the flags "rc" at the beginning has been (r)emoved, but still has (c)onfig files present :-)
<ccooke> richard__: No, I just attempt to use my common sense.
<ccooke> What actually went *wrong*?
<ccooke> (and have you reported a bug yet?)
<Seeker`> ccooke: I found that it was way to easy to change the keyboard language to egyptian
<pdlnhr2> hey ccooke:  when i run dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii"   i get a lot of responses... should i worry about it or is there a way to clean them easily?
<ccooke> pdlnhr2: you shouldn't worry
<pdlnhr2> ccooke:  i figure running 8.4  has part to do with it
<ccooke> pdlnhr2: yeah
<pdlnhr2> but i have logged a lot of errors... i hope this release is the best yet
<matjan_work> when selecting a file on my desktop, it turns black... but i have a black background, so i end up seeing nothing... is it possible to change the color when selecting a file on the desktop?
<Daveeey> heya
<Daveeey> can anyone tell me the advantage of 64bit?
<Daveeey> (I have core2duo @ 3ghz (its 64bit ofcourse) and 1gb ram)
<Daveeey> I encode audio often, flac> mp3
<Daveeey> do i have a reason to get 64bit?
<Daveeey> anyone alive? :P
<h3sp4wn> I don't think you have a particular disadvantage for 64 bit
<Daveeey> so ... go for 64bit?
<h3sp4wn> If you wish but the old issues still apply (that always applied)
<h3sp4wn> So why with this X automagic stuff does my meta key not work (Sun keyboard plugged into a thinkpad X31)
<arcticpenguin380> is hardy patched for DST?
<Infecto>  hi
<Infecto> i try to install alsa-source
<Infecto> i mwan build packages but i have error
<Infecto> is this known prolem?
<DanglyBits> can anyone tell me how to install NX Server or FreeNX into hardy?
<stdin> DanglyBits: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> heh
<DanglyBits> is that not where I am in #ubuntu+1 ?
<DanaG> ... you mean, here?  Heh, This is that channel.
<bazhang> stdin: /topic ;]
<DanglyBits> anyhoo....can anyone tell me how to install NX Server or FreeNX into hardy?
<stdin> yeah, my tab width isn't wide enough, I have 2 #ubuntu's here :p
<bazhang> hehe
<h3sp4wn> DanglyBits: Just get the deb's and install them
<h3sp4wn> nomachine.com
<Daveeey> question: why do you guys use ubuntu actually? :)
<h3sp4wn> Daveeey: No idea
<Daveeey> i mean ... why u chose ubuntu and not .. ehm .. gentoo.. debian ..arch.. suse..fedora
<DanaG> This distro has everything I need alreay packaged.  I also like the color orange.
<Daveeey> lol
<Daveeey> well thats a very good reason .. because you like orange :P
<h3sp4wn> Daveeey: If I was choosing again I guess I would use sid again
<Daveeey> why?
<h3sp4wn> Why not - more packages
<Daveeey> debian sid?
<stdin> DanglyBits: I guess you just go to http://www.nomachine.com/select-package-client.php
 * jpatrick would use Debian testing if there were no Ubunut
<h3sp4wn> yep I have run it before for a long time
<h3sp4wn> sid gets less of the really annoying bugs than ubuntu+1 in my experience
<Daveeey> sid = unstable they say .. but what do they mean with unstable? :P
<h3sp4wn> gets frozen less
<Daveeey> i mean .. does unstable mean that it crashes every program thats in the distro??
<Daveeey> or is it just not tested yet..
<h3sp4wn> Its no more unstable than ubuntu+1
<jpatrick> Daveeey: http://www.debian.org/releases/unstable/
<h3sp4wn> at least prior to alpha 3 or so
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: actually, it's usually less.
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: sid is more stable . yep
<Daveeey> oh and one more question .. CAN i make ubuntu my main distro .. for day to day things ... (not really bothered by the bugs I guess, they all can be fixed ;))
<h3sp4wn> Daveeey: They can be whether they will is a different thing entirely
<h3sp4wn> Perhaps LTS means something different this time around
<Daveeey> i mean .. if i instsall alpha 6.. can i upgrade to beta + final later .. or do i have to reinstall?
<h3sp4wn> never reinstall
<macogw> how long does it normally take for new packages to be built & propogate?
<h3sp4wn> (thats the advantage of sid / ubuntu+1 / gentoo etc
<Daveeey> i guess im going for alpha 6 64bit then :P
<h3sp4wn> If you are really careful you can go from ubuntu+1 -> sid -> ubuntu+1
<h3sp4wn> (If you wait a suitable amount of time)
<macogw> that sounds slightly scary...
<Daveeey> im not very careful :P
<macogw> though i do pull stuff from the sid repos if theyre not in ubuntu
<Daveeey> ya but it stays ubuntu ;)
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: damn, had to send email. What I mean is: Sid *should* be more stable.
<macogw> huh?
<Daveeey> but why not use ubuntu instead? or is it because it makes a REAL difference
<ccooke> Sid is used - day-to-day - by many people.
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: yeah you can get stuff like broken pam or perl (I did try it once around Woody)
<macogw> i know it is but...its still unstable...
<ccooke> Sid is a long-cycle stable.
<h3sp4wn> Its a question of where the bounderies are
<Daveeey> where can I download a sid iso? or dont they make isos?
<Daveeey> cant find it at the debian site .. only testing
<h3sp4wn> They don't make iso's of sid changes too fast
<macogw> they dont make sid isos
<macogw> you install testing and upgrade
<Daveeey> btw .. im on a wireless connection .. so I guess i cant install sid at all ..
<macogw> er....why
<h3sp4wn> debootstrap / cdebootstrap - debian2hd
<Daveeey> i also cant use network install ;)
<macogw> CD drive to install lenny,then dist-upgrade..
<h3sp4wn> You can install any Debian based distro from grml with their wrappers around debootstrap
<h3sp4wn> If you need wireless straight away you can use a sidux or grml kernel
<macogw> or put your wireless drivers on a flash drive
<h3sp4wn> If you like gnome then maybe ubuntu is better
<Daveeey> and .. how reliable is lenny > sid ... ?
<Daveeey> ya i like gnome
<Daveeey> dont really like kde
<h3sp4wn> but I have realised actually I hate it
<macogw> Daveeey: its the only way to install sid
<Daveeey> oh ok :P
<h3sp4wn> (Other than Sun's JDS - they just seem to add the things that make it nice)
<Daveeey> so i just point the repos to sid .. then dist-upgrade?
<macogw> yes
<Arelis> I know that Ubuntu Hardy isn't ready for use yet, but it has a handy Wubi installer that i can use to install Ubuntu onto my existing windows partition. AND it has support for my tablet, AND it has much much more. Is it safe to use? Is alpha 6 far enough to be used daily?
<Daveeey> okay gonna download lenny cd1 now ! :P
<h3sp4wn> another thing use sid and you are mostly on your own you won't get detailed help in #debian maybe a line or two
<Daveeey> Arelis: wubi is far from stable ..
<Dr_Willis> wubi scares me. :)
<h3sp4wn> (Unless its from me I am not really bothered about those rules but I am not running sid it atm)
<macogw> Arelis: there's Wubi for other versions of Ubuntu, and Wubi has a tendency to break
<macogw> Dr_Willis: well you know at one point if you installed your security updates and werent careful to tell it to not update hal, wubi would die and be unbootable...cant remember if that was feisty or gutsy
<Arelis> macogw: so it has a tendency to break Wndows?
<Daveeey> I dont really like ubuntu 7.10 .... it RANDOMLY fails the install .. on ALL cd's I have tried ...
<Arelis> Windows*
<macogw> Arelis: no to break itself
<macogw> Daveeey: feisty's still the best on my laptop
<Daveeey> not for me :P
<macogw> Daveeey: even if they did have to release a new kernel 2 weeks after release to make my SD reader work
<macogw> gutsy's "issues" were probably my dying hard drive's fault
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  ive had the alternative installer cd work much better for me.. I have had a few odd machijnes that ubuntu live cd failed to work. but xubuntu did work.. which is weird.
<macogw> that is weird
<Daveeey> But .. I have a 64bit core2duo @ 3ghz .. I use it for music,music,music,msn,games,video ... and GNOME! what do you recommend ... debian sid or alpha 6?
<h3sp4wn> This laptop works best with Centos and the XiG xserver
<setuid> Anyone here involved in the "Wubi" project?
<Arelis> is Debian Lenny just as good as Ubuntu Hardy?
<setuid> Their latest installer and their FAQ claims to support 8.04, but it installs 7.04
<Arelis> because i've been using Debian Etch but it had poor support for my hardware
<Daveeey> setuid: hardy has some extra's I guess .. plus its a complete OS after the intstall ..
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: You probably get a backported kernel if that is the only issue
<h3sp4wn> *can probably get ...
<setuid> Daveeey, Not sure how that relates.
<Daveeey> sorry! was ment for Arelis :P
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: i only need the new kernel for my tablet to work. it has the newest linuxwacom release, which makes my Bamboo Fun work.
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: try backports.org then
<Arelis> Daveeey: Thanks :). Isn't Debian, then?
<Daveeey> debian is more .. custom
<Daveeey> you decide the packages
<macogw> debian doesnt kernel panic if you do a text-only install
<h3sp4wn> You do with ubuntu if you just do a cli install
<h3sp4wn> its the same installer
<macogw> they fixed that on hardy server, i hope?
<Daveeey> not sure what im gonna get now ..... hardy or sid ..
<Arelis> does Debian Lenny (not Etch) have good support for my ATI Radeon 9600?
<Daveeey> im not THAT experienced ..
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: yep
<prasanna> has anyone successfully installed acrobat 6 or 7 on ubuntu?
<macogw> referring to bug #151942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151942 in linux-source-2.6.22 "PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151942
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: how much farther is Lenny compared to Etch?
<Dr_Willis> if you want constant updates go with sid. if you can handle  6 month release go with ubuntu. in either case  its best to learn the fundamentals of linux. :)
<macogw> hahah wow i love the last comment on that bug
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: Its more upto date than gutsy
<macogw> "Shall we close this? We can fix this The Ubuntu Way (TM) - look the other way until Debian have it fixed, then tell people to upgrade."
<macogw> if you dont have PAE hardware, gutsy server just kernel panics.  its really fun to get the kernel telling you your Pentium M is too old
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: So Lenny is a balanced distribution - between stable and unstable. So it has "rolling releases" (constantly gets updated), but is not as unstable as Sid?
<Daveeey> But I think it's best for me to take Debian .. because when I install Ubuntu, I learn Ubuntu, and when I install Debian, I learn linu?
 * ccooke makes a note to himself: When being distracted at work, don't try to make points on high volume irc channels :-)
<macogw> Arelis: no its not rolling releases
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: lenny will be the next stable
<macogw> Arelis: if you want it to roll, put "testing" in your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  theres not much 'ubuntu' to learn.  gnome is gnome.
<macogw> lenny is the current testing
<macogw> Dr_Willis: there's still the command line...
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: You don't want testing just after a release
<Dr_Willis> linux is linux. :) go read/learn about Linux. and  then the disrto wont matter.
<macogw> Dr_Willis: unless you mean separate from other distros
<macogw> Dr_Willis: but Upstart is an ubuntu thing
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: Thats worse than even unstable at the same time
<Arelis> Dr_Willis: try Arch Linux for learning it
<Daveeey> Arch Linux is VERY good
<Dr_Willis> macogw,  yep. amazing thing about upstart is how ive never had issues with it.
<macogw> Dr_Willis: and thats not totally true.   red hat runlevels and debian runlevels are wayyy different
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: so " testing" is worse than Sid?
<mohbana> how can i get the noduka fedora theme in ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: At a certain time
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: what about Lenny?
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: You can try Arch Linux, it's very custom .. and you decide what packages are in it and what not..
<macogw> Arelis: right after a release, when sid is just copied over and they start hacking madly at it to get it into shape
<Dr_Willis> macogw,  I have been impressed with how little problems i hear with upstart.. of course thats oly one facet of linux.
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: Should be fine now
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: and the package manager is AWESOME
<macogw> Dr_Willis: its not really in much use yet
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  thats not a big deal for me.
<macogw> Dr_Willis: theyre still in SysV compatibility mode
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I have been impressed by how useless upstart is
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: but Lenny doesn't frequently update?
<prasanna> tryin to install acrobat with wine
<prasanna> having a hard time
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: It does for now
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: and if i want it to constantly update, but not break?
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: But stuff has to have been in sid for a certain time first
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: But if it does break it breaks for longer
<h3sp4wn> So you have the choice if it breaks take some stuff from sid or switch to sid or etc
<Daveeey> Question: Which distro has the newest packages, sid or arch linux?
<h3sp4wn> Arch probably but they are not of the same quality
<macogw> prasanna: er...there's an acrobat for linu
<macogw> *linu
<macogw> *linux
<h3sp4wn> Sometimes you get some stuff in experimental
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  if you want cutting edge.. gentoo may be the way to go.
<h3sp4wn> sid + experimental is pretty uptodate
<h3sp4wn> rawhide is the most upto date
<Dr_Willis> Gent-Ewww :)
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: wouldn't trust it, though
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: gentoo doesn't boot at ALL for me :P
<Daveeey> not even the livecd ..
<prasanna> acrobat pro?
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: rawhide ? me neither
<Daveeey> I only see a dash ...   like this      _
<ccooke> I really like the ideas behind gentoo, but the implementation is dissapointing.
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  Shame! You are not leet enough for gentoo then!
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: experimental.
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: I sometimes use bits from there but only if i have a reason to
<Dr_Willis> im tempted to try gentoo on my laptop again.. but i dont feel like spending a week installing it. :)
<prasanna> something lets me modify pdf files? i know theres a a few good ones, but none as good as adobe acrobat pro. got adobe 6 and 7 pro hoping to install it using wine
<savvas> !offtopic ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> :P
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: I can install it on VMWare .. but not when I do it for real .. it just doesn't do anything at all :P
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: If you do go to paludis as package mangler
<h3sp4wn> *go for
<Dr_Willis> vmware is darn handy tool for testng out all these disrtos. :)
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: Isn't it safe to  do this: Use Lenny for now, then when it stops updating, upgrade to the next testing release?
<h3sp4wn> http://paludis.pioto.org/
<mohbana> how can i get the noduka fedora theme in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mohbana,  Check at gnome-look.org for it?
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: No you have to wait for it to settle a bit the thing is just after a release everything that has been queued up for ages goes in all at once
<Infecto> hmm, i build by my own alsa-source but i dont have new version of alsa-tools wtf?
<Infecto> alsa-utils
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: and because of the wait before things propogate things end up broken
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: I would really like to try a stage3 but I only see a dash.. when I but up the livecd ..
<Arelis> h3sp4wn: So then like this?: Use lenny for now, then when it stops updating, wait for about a month, then upgrade to the next testing release?
<Daveeey> Dr_Willis: btw .. why livecd? because netinstall doesnt support wireless
<h3sp4wn> Arelis: wait until the new toolchain is in to testing and its settled a bit
<Dr_Willis> Daveeey,  ive only used stage3 but that was proberly 2+ yrs ago.
<h3sp4wn> No real reasons to not use FreeBSD again though now
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Infecto> where is the fix?
<Dr_Willis> Wouldent that mean that a fix is beeing put into the packages, for the next bach of update/upgrades?
<Infecto> Already fixed in alsa-source. Adding lum task.
<Infecto> so? what that means?
<ArthurArchnix> Is the issue concerning distorted sound on Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) known? I haven't investigated too closely yet, because it makes my ears bleed. Quite the regression from Gutsy too.
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: Dude, that's pretty worthless info there
<h3sp4wn> Mine is ich8m and it is a bit distored my issue is it gets unmuted all the time
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: _everyone_ has ' Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)'
<Amaranth> that's like saying 'PCI'
<h3sp4wn> The soundcard I use uses OSS 4.1
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: Didn't mean to give worthless info... though that explains why I can't find any useful bugs on Launchpad...
<ArthurArchnix> It's what gets spit out when I lspci | grep Audio
<h3sp4wn> (and they actually fixed it so I can use +4db outputs)
<ArthurArchnix> what would you recommend I look under when searching for bugs about distorted sound...
<Amaranth> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Amaranth> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30a5
<Amaranth> the Subsystem bit is the important one
<Amaranth> well, more important anyway
<Amaranth> lspci -v
<ArthurArchnix> Well, we have the same card then. I take it your sound is ok?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm not sure if you recall, but you helped me on #ubuntu manually edit the menu when changes in "main menu editor" failed to stick. I reinstalled Gutsy since then and either I failed to break something or some updates got pushed down in that time, because editing worked fully.
<ArthurArchnix> Well anyway, I can't find a bug report on this... next time I reboot into Hardy I'll play around with alsamixer.
<Daveeey> Can anyone tell me the use of PulseAudio ... why they built it in?
<Daveeey> Already checked PulseAudio site btw )
<mikademus> Hi. I've spent tha last hours on #kubuntu trying to get the 8.04a6 to work, but it seems very, very flaky. Then I was referred here. Basically, for at least some stability, would I be better off with gutsy?
<pvandewyngaerde> DO NOT RUN HARDY
<mikademus> You forgot some exclamation marks, but I understand what you're trying to communicate
<Daveeey> mikademus: for stability .. go 7.10 ...
<mikademus> Anyway, some observations I can share, to quote Tom Lehaer (sp?), that "might be os help to someone under a quite bisarre set of circumstances"
<mikademus> I have done two reinstalls from scratch today. The first one did not install any proprietary ATI drivers by default (which I suspect is the way it should be), and also failed on trying to install them (cryptical konsole errors); the second DID install the ATI proprietary drivers by default, but the hover message was "not enabled"
<mikademus> Am also having quite severe issues with the X server. Acting up in ways that makes me understand the psychology behind cargo cults.
 * mikademus is off praying to Wiki gods
 * mikademus meant "TIKI" gods
<mikademus> Oh, I can also report that Amarok bugs under hardy when installing MP3 support, in that the support isn't really installed. You're prompted to restart the app, but the codecs haven't been updated.
<miir> hello
<flipstar> hi
<miir> anyone know how to get the nvidia driver up and running ? it's selected from start but not activated
<flipstar> using jockey ?
<miir> jockey ? hm should I ? =)
<kyklone> hello anybody home
<flipstar> miir: how else did you installed the drivers ?
<J-_laptop> this morning I had a kernel panic =( I had exaile running, closed the lid. The lappy didn't go to sleep so I  openned'r back up and black screen/ kernel panic
<J-_laptop> =0 first time that happened to me
<miir> I didn't , I'm trying to use the restricted one that was pre-selected after install ...
<kyklone> i has kernel panic at startup, must be one of new 2.6.24 kernels
<J-_laptop> Don't know, scared teh crap out of me though since this is a brand new lappy.
<kyklone> but you shouldn'w worry its still alpha! its ok! and dont think about that no time left and beta soon
<macogw> J-_laptop: whatd the kernel panic say?  im still amused by the one i mentioned earlier...."CPU is too old"
<J-_laptop> macogw: It was my first one so I paniced myself and powered it off.
<miir> got it working :) found someone with same problem
<J-_laptop> was a asap type thing for me. seen the warning, and shut it down and went to sleep
<macogw> J-_laptop: dont think there's anything you can do besides power off.  im sure youve had a kernel panic before though.  what do you think a BSOD is?
<zeno____> this bug apparently doesnt exist in 7.10 but does in 8.04 http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<J-_laptop> macogw: nope never had it before
<macogw> J-_laptop: you never got a BSOD?
<macogw> never used Win95?
<J-_laptop> no, just this once
<J-_laptop> ohh
<J-_laptop> bkue screen of death
<macogw> yeah
<J-_laptop> l*
<J-_laptop> many times in 98 and xp
<J-_laptop> none in linux though
<macogw> the blue screen is windows's "pretty" kernel panic
<J-_laptop> haha
<kyklone> now you have
<J-_laptop> =)
<J-_laptop> what scared me most is, I just powered the lappy up, and the backlight wasn't on too bright if not at all.
<J-_laptop> restarted and it went back to normal =P
 * J-_laptop worries a little
<zeno____> XP wont even start for me, says some DLL wasnt detected
<kyklone> can linux draw a little pony every time it have kernel panic?
<kyklone> it will help a lot
<kyklone> well maybe it just me
<kyklone> Pony Of Death
 * flipstar never had a kernel panic
<kyklone> POD
<macogw> hahah
<AnswerGuy> A bitmap of a little crying girl with the caption:
<J-_laptop> POD YES!! lol
<AnswerGuy>    "No!  You can't have a pony!"
<J-_laptop> @pony
<J-_laptop> =(
<Daveeey> Does 64bit use more memory?
<kyklone> definitely
<macogw> Daveeey: pointers do
<Daveeey> what are pointers?
<macogw> they're 64bits long instead of 32bit
<kyklone> dont care about pointers
<Daveeey> so go 32bit with 1gb?
<macogw> parts of memory that tell the program where the other stuff is stored in memory
<macogw> yes
<Daveeey> uuse 32?
<macogw> there's no reason to use 64bit unless you have 4GB of memory
<Daveeey> you*
<macogw> or you're doing crazy graphics rendering
<Daveeey> well.. video encoding is 1 reason
<kyklone> actually games are faster with 32 bit, so dunno what you mean about rendering
<Daveeey> making the games is faster in 64bit ;)
<macogw> kyklone: i mean rendering like rendering animations for Blender
<Daveeey> so .. any peeps using alpha6?
<macogw> Daveeey: pretty much everybody
<Daveeey> you guys like it?
<macogw> all you have to do to get to alpha 6 is remember to install your updates
<macogw> except me that is.  i have package update "issues"
<macogw> wonder if the repo is fixed yet...
<crimsun> err, repo? fixed?
<macogw> crimsun: bug #198942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198942 in openoffice.org "[Ubuntu] [hardy] openoffice.org metapackage has unsatisfied dependency on openoffice.org-writer2latex" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198942
<macogw> crimsun: hey since you're around, can i ask for audio help, or are you busy?
<macogw> hardy's the first one to break my audio since edgy :(
<crimsun> I'm busy, but you may ask.
<nemo> macogw: audio recently broke for me too
<nemo> macogw: had to switch from PulseAudio back to ALSA
<crimsun> gal/guys, I need something far more verbose than "broke for me"
<macogw> wokring on typing :P
<nemo> crimsun: I'm going to link to the bug :-p
<nemo> crimsun: oh impatient one
<crimsun> make sure it's not a dupe of the socket permissions one.
<crimsun> I know about that one and will be looking tonight when I arrive home
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<macogw> the thing where 2 outputs cant go at once never affected me before.  now if i pause rhythmbox, i cant get audio in firefox. i have to kill -9 both rhythmbox and firefox to get sound back
<macogw> is socket permissions what i just described?
<nemo> macogw: there is an old firefox bug that works kind of like that
<nemo> but. since you mention rhythmbox. n/m
<macogw> oh i left something out
<crimsun> nemo: ls -la ~/.pulse*
<macogw> i cant get sound back in rhythmbox either
<crimsun> (pastebin)
<zzats> any idea how I can get my LCD tv working with intel chipset and laptop_ >(
<crimsun> macogw: fresh install of a6 or a dist-upgrade?
<macogw> i paused rb, then tried to watch a youtube video, exited youtube, and then couldn't play anything in rb
<macogw> fresh install
<macogw> well...i installed last week
<crimsun> macogw: do you have both flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport insatlled?
<nemo> crimsun: had to connect into her machine to do that
<nemo> oooone sec
<macogw> hmm not libflashsupport. i installed flash from adobe.com.  flash audio works fine if i havent just been using audio from another app
<crimsun> macogw: see 183917
<macogw> bug #183917 (so i can grab the link :P)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183917 in pulseaudio "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183917
<nemo> crimsun: http://m8y.org/tmp/pulse.txt
<macogw> crimsun: is it normal for the other applications to not be able to play sound either once firefox is done trying?
<crimsun> nemo: ps -C pulseaudio
<crimsun> macogw: no, abnormal.
<macogw> i mean normal in that bug
<crimsun> macogw: right, that's the complaint in that bug report
<nemo> crimsun: refresh
<crimsun> nemo: "gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"
<macogw> crimsun: ok
 * macogw goes to test
<nemo> crimsun: refresh
<macogw> er...rb wont make any noise now
<pax```> Hello I've a problem with dns under chroot, i installed gutsy with debootstrap, upgraded to hardy(it boots fine). /etc/resolv.conf points to the dns this laptop is using, yet apt-get install metacity says "could not resolve...". what am i doing wrong?
<crimsun> nemo: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<macogw> well, the little progress bar for the song doesnt move either
<nemo> crimsun: again...
<macogw> ok theres gotta be a way i can start mysql and mythbackend when i lauch mythtv instead of at boot without needing to sudo it....
<macogw> huh... O_o freakish
<macogw> crimsun: mythtv can make noise, but rhythmbox can't
<kyklone> what a mess
<macogw> ok so myth followed by flash...the flash sound now works.  wtf is wrong with rhythmbox
<macogw> and myth resumes playback just fine
<macogw> i can play from both myth and flash at the same time
<crimsun> nemo: gconftool-2 --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/audiosink
<macogw> wow this sounds weird.... MC Chris rapping Nrrrd Grrrl and the Cruxshadows singing Dragonfly at the same time
<crimsun> macogw: same command as nemo, please
<crimsun> i.e., I need to know if mythtv is using ALSA directly
<kyklone> <macogw> try mozart instead of MC chris
<macogw> autoaudiosink
<crimsun> macogw: good, and with mythtv running but all Web browsers and Rhythmbox closed?
<crimsun> macogw: err, sorry, the lsof command
<nemo> crimsun: refresh. but yeah, is auto - I only switched her account
<nemo> not the whole system
<nemo> crimsun: if you want hers (alsa) I can rerun in her account
<macogw> with ff closed and myth going the second command is still autoaudiosink.  the lsof one....will need pastebin
<crimsun> nemo: I need this under the account with the problem
<nemo> ok
<macogw> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/932354
<nemo> crimsun: again
<crimsun> nemo: I mean all the information.
<nemo> hm?
<nemo> I ran the command you requested
<nemo> ohhh
<crimsun> nemo: I asked for ls -la ~/.pulse* and gst-launch-0.10 ..
<nemo> all except for the lsof were under that account
<nemo> the one with the problem
<nemo> the lsof you requested as root
<crimsun> her acct is 'fred'?
<nemo> all the others were not run as such
<nemo> crimsun: she's lazy. she runs under her boyfriend's account
<crimsun> nemo: ok
<nemo> crimsun: I've never gotten them into switching users
<nemo> crimsun: anyway. before I switched her to alsa, was also "auto" - the sys default
<crimsun> nemo: what about "paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav" ?
<nemo> crimsun: done
<crimsun> nemo: ok, kill pulseaudio, then run it manually with pulseaudio -vv
<crimsun> macogw: ok, that's as expected.  mythtv hogs the alsa device by doing a plughw open.
<crimsun> macogw: s/mythtv/pulseaudio/
<nemo> crimsun: aight
<nemo> crimsun: guess I'd better fire up screen at this point
<mooboo1> hmm... i updated ubuntu, then i shut off computer, and go out, then i came back, and now my computer has other fonts?
<crimsun> macogw: so if you run pulsesink as the default GSt audiosink, then you need libflashsupport.  Have you installed that?
<mooboo1> does anyone know this?
<mooboo1> the fonts look now more bold and thick and more smooth and round
<kyklone> <mooboo1> congratulations, you was hacked
<mooboo1> kyklone, :(
<macogw> crimsun: it seems its all working right now
<mooboo1> anyone noticed fonts is different since today?
<macogw> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> macogw: after you installed libflashsuppor, correct?
<crimsun> +t
<Oli```> Every so often X locks up. It's just a fact of life that I'm learning to live with running on an in-development operating system. However, I'm positive that 9 times out of 10, the underlying system is fine and I just need to kill X and restart it - the problem being that X has eaten the keyboard and mouse. Would it be possible to hook up something like a USB button (other suggestions welcome) at a lower-level than X so X couldn't make them inoperable when i
<Oli```> t dies to trigger a X-restart? Discuss...
<macogw> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> macogw: excellent.
<mooboo1> Oli```, i agree
<nemo> workmates dropped by. running crimsun's request now
<mooboo1> Oli```, i hate when mouse and keyboard dont work and x is flacked but linux kernel works
<macogw> Oli```: i hate that
<nemo> crimsun: btw. would pulseaudio have dumped anything to any log files before I kill it?
<macogw> Oli```: that's what my *real* problem is when i say "Debian Stable crashes on my computer" i think
<mooboo1> anyone noticed that since the update today, the fonts look different?
<Oli```> Hmm... I guess the easy alternative would be setting up an SSH server so when X does kick the bucket, I could use another computer here to kill X...
<crimsun> nemo: possibly ~/.xsession-errors
<Oli```> Not as cool as having a USB missile-launch button to do the same job though...
<nemo> crimsun: nope. killing it off.
<nemo> crimsun: piping it to tee of course :)
<nemo> last message is Device suspend and if I try paplay again I get connection refused
<Oli```> mooboo1: gah - I've just restarted (X chrashing) and fired up firefox and the fonts are all massive in the menus >_<
<mooboo1> Oli```, yes, exactly and they're bold
<mooboo1> im glad im not only one with his problem
<mooboo1> its confusing
<nemo> crimsun: should I attach the debug output to the bug? would it help at all?
<macogw> as soon as OOo is fixed and i can update again, ill let you know if my fonts get jacked
<crimsun> nemo: all of it, yes.
<Oli```> mine aren't bold but they're a lot larger than they used to be
<mooboo1> oh mine arent larger.. but they're bold
<mooboo1> and they look different typefac
<mooboo1> face
<crimsun> nemo: I have a feeling it's the suspend (module-suspend-on-idle) kicking us in the arse
<crimsun> nemo: or - the actual codec suspending.  For that, I'd need dmesg
<Oli```> And why does SCIM (the kayboard layout changery thing) load on boot now?
<nemo> crimsun: http://m8y.org/tmp/pulse.log  - output from -vv
<nemo> crimsun: unfortunately Hardy pollutes dmesg
<nemo> crimsun: there is a bug on the wireless driver I'm using that does that
<nemo> crimsun: well, it is a laptop. suspend on idle could be at fault...
<nemo> anyway. attaching those two files...
<crimsun> nemo: lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<crimsun> also, it's nearly time for me to go back to the conference, so I'll be scarce for the rest of the afternoon and evening
<nemo> crimsun: done
<nemo> crimsun: 'sok. I need to get some work done
<nemo> thanks for your help, anyway the ALSA workaround is doing the trick
<rambo3> new alpha?
<kyklone> where?
<rambo3> i just got dist upgrade ..
<kyklone> new alpha.
<macogw> crimsun: conference?
<Milos_SD> is the font bug reported?
<kyklone>  <Milos_SD> yes, see bug 47454
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47454 in yelp "Fonts Too Small" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47454
<Milos_SD> well ... here font are not small ... they are bolded, or w/o antialiasing
<Milos_SD> :S
<nemo> crimsun: btw. what was that lspci supposed to reveal? the thing it matched was rather cryptic
<macogw> nemo: he went back to his conference
<kyklone> <Milos_SD> wow another font bug
<nemo> macogw: I figured. that was queued up for his return :-p
<macogw> nemo: oh
<mooboo1> nobody noticed fonts are different since the update today?
<macogw> i cant update
<kyklone> <mooboo1> make a screenshot
<mooboo1> oh
<Oli```> mooboo1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717669
<mooboo1> Oli```, thanks
<mazzen> can anyone use his ati card under current hardy version? i have to run the vesa drivers, ati gives me a whit screen, fglrx freezes
<mazzen> my card is a ati mobility 9600
<macogw> they can work but there are tricks needed...something like that
<macogw> i think PriceChild said it doesnt redraw right and you get the white screen if you switch from a console to X but not if X is still going
<macogw> or if you screensaver's on when you come back...something like that
<macogw> i dont remember exactly as i have a fear of ati cards :)
<Andre_Gondim> is there any tips to do java works in hardy?
 * J-_laptop wishes he go to hardy earlier, bug reporting <3
<mazzen> macogw: thanks! huh! that's sounds... disillusioning ....
<mazzen> :)
<mazzen> Andre_Gondim: yes, install icedtea
<Andre_Gondim> mazzen, thanks i'll try
<TheInfinity> hmpf. alpha6 still has no xorg
<TheInfinity> theres also no answer in launchpad on my bug report ... :/
<J-_laptop> http://www.xshot.org/screenie/64070308 =)
<mooboo1> TheInfinity, no xorg? wow damn thats strangte
<TheInfinity> mooboo1: bulletproof xorg completely fails
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> not very bulletproof then
<mooboo1> :(
<J-_laptop> I assume that with the updated Hardy, it turns into alpha 6 no?
<TheInfinity> yes i just tried alpha6
<wastrel> i have hardy
<J-_laptop> wastrel: hardy is nice, eh? =)
<TheInfinity> i think with nvidia css drivers it will work
<wastrel> it's fine
<Raspberry> brightness adjustments are still broken :P
<Raspberry> worked until Alpha5
<J-_laptop> Raspberry: yeah
<J-_laptop> hmm
<TheInfinity> but a newbie will never solve this via command line
<Raspberry> The new Kernel changes a bunch of stuff around
<Raspberry> with /sys instead of /proc
<Raspberry> some of these updates should be coordinated
<Raspberry> I know it's alpha :)
<Raspberry> should probably have the gnome people updating the brightness adjustment behavior when pushing a new kernel and changes that change the way brightness adjustments behave :)
<zniavre> http://www.xshot.org/screenie/65070308
<J-_laptop> I can say that this beta is a whole lot better than Dapper. I did the same thing with installing Dapper in alpha stage. I also probably complained that I should have went to it earlier to report bugs
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> Gutsy is horribly buggy
<Raspberry> I feel that the Hardy alpha is better than the Gutsy final
<Raspberry> which is good
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196242 - i meant this - until now no reaction ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196242 in xorg "[Hardy] bulletproof xorg fails completely with mbp rev3" [Undecided,New]
<J-_laptop> zniavre: Man, that's a beautiful theme.
<Raspberry> this week they fixed the bug with the gnome panel / world clock that locks the panel if you click on the date / time on the panel more than 2 or 3 times :)
<zniavre> J-_laptop: :o)
<Raspberry> I think the fact that Linux / Ubuntu alpha and beta testing is open to the public creates a much better "product"
<oliver_g1> hello
<Raspberry> before they finalize Hardy they really need to fix the dual screen desktop overlay issues in KDE4
<oliver_g1> so, is it really necessary to put a separate "network manager editor" entry into system -> settings menu?
<J-_laptop> Raspberry: Indeed about the Hardy alpha being better. But that's how it should work, no? Last Gutsy bugs shouldn't be plausible in Hardy as their already solved? But I guess with the releases being on a similar release to Gnome, things get messed up with the advances.
<Raspberry> the Display functionality in System Settings knows what resolution / et al the displays are set to, but you can't get the desktops to quit laying on top of each other
<Raspberry> I have one 1400x1050 and one 1920x1200 display... and the 1400x1050 is the primary display (laptop LVDS) and it lays right on top of the secondary 1920x1200 desktop ... with the task bar being ~2/3rds of the way down on the screen instead of at the bottom...  It's really kinda odd
<Raspberry> I'd like to try logging into a KDE4 session with the LVDS turned off, but I can't make the call to Xrandr from the gdm screen
<J-_laptop> hmm, I should download kde4
<J-_laptop> !info kde4 hardy
<ubotu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<oliver_g1> err, wow... just noticed that there's yet another "network manager editor" icon installed, in applications -> internet...
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: Good luck
<oliver_g1> now that's two icons too much
<Andre_Gondim> !info bash
<ubotu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-0ubuntu15 (hardy), package size 551 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<h3sp4wn> sucks bash is still priority require
<Andre_Gondim> ውሃትስት ትሀ ማትተር ዊትህ ምይ ከይቦራር?
<J-_laptop> ...
<wastrel> fancy
<wastrel> tamil?
<LinAsH> ವೋಕೋ
<J-_laptop> wow cool
<wastrel> ok that's tamil
<Raspberry> J-_laptop: the reason I moved to hardy was bugs with gutsy and the launchpad entries claiming these were fixed in hardy... only to find that they're not -- however it is good because I have been getting some major issues fixed that would have made it to launch :)
<wastrel> so the first one is ethiopian i forget what it's called
<tritium> h3sp4wn: bash being required is a good thing
<wastrel> amharic?
<h3sp4wn> tritium: Why so people don't fix their scripts to work with something provided by POSIX
<Andre_Gondim> what's the matter with keyboard in hardy?
<J-_laptop> Raspberry: Cool. Yeah, I do agree Gutsy is meh. Thinking about installing Hardy on my desktop too now. But that might be too far right now.
<J-_laptop> As Hardy is in alpha stages
<tritium> h3sp4wn: that sort of looks like a question, but it's not punctuated that way...not sure if you want me to respond
<wastrel> gusty is fine, hardy is fine
<wastrel> buggy still hardy
<J-_laptop> I had to install Hardy on my new lappy to get it working proper iwth the hardware.
<wastrel> Andre_Gondim: did you install scim?
<J-_laptop> isn't scim already preinstalled?
<Andre_Gondim> wastrel, come with hardy
<h3sp4wn> tritium: I don't see the point in mandating bash when /bin/sh is dash
<wastrel> i dunno i thought you had to install it.  you did in gusty
<nanonyme> h3sp4wn, seconded
<h3sp4wn> tritium: perhaps mandate a ksh alternative
<h3sp4wn> (and use POSIX ksh scripts)
<tritium> h3sp4wn: bash is the de-facto standard.  I don't really care, however.
<nanonyme> it's only de-facto for bash users
<h3sp4wn> POSIX is the standard
<nanonyme> not for the rest of the world
<Raspberry> SCIM is now preinstalled
<Raspberry> and annoying :)
<h3sp4wn> (least common denominator that everybody uses)
<wastrel> dash is sh-er than bash
<wastrel> sh-ier, even
<wastrel> annoying yes.  since htere's no easy way to turn it off
<wastrel> and it's got secret activation keys that you can hit accidentally
<wastrel> and suddenly your'e typing amharic!
<wastrel> also it was buggy in gusty.  crashed, locked up keyboard.
<wastrel> dunno in hardy haven't tried it yet
<h3sp4wn> It was annoying in kde for me for a time
<h3sp4wn> a few years ago
<GhotiPhud> I end up typing in Latex all the time
<GhotiPhud> ah ha
<GhotiPhud> I figured out a way to make the SCIM thing go away
<makaveli8> hey guys, i'm tryin to get acrobat 7 pro working on ubuntu, i tried both wine and crossover office. anyone actually successful?
<macogw> anyone having massive failure with brasero? ive made 3 coasters in the last 5 minutes
<GhotiPhud> haven't tried it
<Raspberry> I used k3b
<GhotiPhud> me too
<macogw> im gonna try gnomebaker then
<J-_laptop> macogw: while in Gutsy I made coasters too. I tried making an iso and didn't completely work. I just use nautilus to do that now.
 * J-_laptop notes the +1
<h3sp4wn> Any recommendations for what to put in a bug report about - Sun Type 6 USB keyboards being broken
<GhotiPhud> I'm running Gnome, but I find K3b to work the best
<wastrel> in gusty i'm completely unable to burn a cd
<wastrel> i made 6 or 7 coasters the otehr day before i gave up and used hardy
<wastrel> might be my hardware iono
<makaveli8> any ideas on how to get acrobat 7 pro working on ubuntu? tried google, tried wine and crossover office
<savvas> wastrel: what app are you using?
<savvas> makaveli8: virtualbox
<h3sp4wn> makaveli8: use pdflatex
<macogw> h3sp4wn: hehe that only helps if he's willing to learn LaTeX
<macogw> but OOo makes PDF's naturally...why do you need Acro Pro?
<makaveli8> pdflatex?
<zeno____> how do i tell if i have direct rendering?
<makaveli8> virtualbox seems like a lot of work jus for acrobat
<savvas> zeno____: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<macogw> zeno____: glxinfo | grep direct
<zeno____> thanks
<savvas> :P
<J-_laptop> LaTeX would be nice. Probably the best thing to do instead of learning how to use OOo
<macogw> hahaha
<macogw> LaTeX's all i use
<J-_laptop> I haven't delved into that realm yet. >.>
<macogw> my sysadmin prof was all O_o wtf when i said "heh using LaTeX makes it really easy to take a chunk of a beamer presentation and turn it into a pdf page of its own
<makaveli8> lol
<zeno____> makaveli8: what do you need acrobat for? ( i remember it being horribly slow)
<savvas> makaveli8: why do you need adobe acrobat?
<J-_laptop> macogw: haha nice
<savvas> man, I'm psychic today, I'll go buy me a lottery ticket :P
<makaveli8> zeno, i use it for university lectures
<macogw> but..for what?
<macogw> what task
<makaveli8> all notes are posted in pdf form, i constantly add comments to it
<macogw> in what format do you type the notes?
<macogw> if you do it in OOo, it has a PDF export button
<J-_laptop> I thought the default pdf reader did notes too
<macogw> and CUPS-PDF lets you print anything from any app as a PDF
<makaveli8> its very limited, not as flexible as acrobat
<savvas> hm.. acrobat reader adds nots doesn't it?
<makaveli8> no
<makaveli8> jus reads
<J-_laptop> OOo export to pdf is nice to as macogw said
<macogw> wait when did Nautilus burner stop being able to burn at 2x? 9.4x is the lowest speed i'm offered now
<nemo> J-_laptop: yeah. I'm a fan
<nemo> J-_laptop: I like the fact it allows forms
<makaveli8> 00o exports to pdf
<savvas> wastrel: try using brasero or k3b
<macogw> nemo: too bad we dont have a way to *fill in* forms
<nemo> although. gnome *does* have a "print to pdf" option
<makaveli8> but i have it in pdf form, and wnat to add comment boxes on top
<h3sp4wn> macogw: I don't know loads about it but writing pages of calculations in the oo equation editor (or ms for that matter) is massively painful
<nemo> macogw: yes. Adobe does tightly control that one
<macogw> h3sp4wn: which is why i do everything in LaTeX :P
<nemo> macogw: of course, it isn't a very reliable feature. Adobe has like 2 official ways of doing it, and there are some unofficial ones too
<makaveli8> i heard acrobat 5 works perfectly, but i cant seem to find it anywhere since its rather old
<macogw> makaveli8: oh...hmm :-/
<h3sp4wn> macogw: I did one line before switching it to latex
<makaveli8> no where on newsgroups, or torrents
<nemo> macogw: I usually just dump the filled in form to another postscript or PDF :-/
<makaveli8> anyone know of any ftps :)?
<nemo> macogw: single copy
<makaveli8> or willing to upload? i'd pay :P
<macogw> nemo: but i cant fill it in in general. evince doesnt let you fill it in at all. printing to pdf would be dandy if i could get text into the lines to start with
<macogw> savvas: was that at me since i talked about Nautilus?
<macogw> savvas: Brasero made 3 coasters and GnomeBaker just made one too so i'm trying nautilus now
<savvas> macogw: no, wastrel wanted something before :)
<macogw> nautilus has gotten much further than the rest
<macogw> oh ok
<J-_laptop> Nautilus is quite nice
<makaveli8> anyone? a link or access to it would be appreciated, i'd even pay
<nemo> macogw: huh?
<J-_laptop> for burning and everything else that is
<nemo> macogw: evince allows form editing
<nemo> macogw: so does adobe reader actually
<nemo> macogw: what version of evince are you using?
<nemo> heck. it worked in ubuntu gutsy's version
<J-_laptop> 'what the heck, I knew it! I seen the damn iotion before with evince. =P
<savvas> makaveli8: you could've set up a windows virtual machine in virtualbox by now :)
<J-_laptop> option*
<makaveli8> ya but doens't virtualbox run rather slow and laggy?
<nemo> macogw: although, I admit for PDF of images I often import into GIMP, then save as an XCF with text field overlays :)
<savvas> no makaveli8, it's rather fast and quite fine if you have memory to spare
<savvas> I use 512mb and it's great
<makaveli8> got 3 gigs in the laptop, is that enough for both ubuntu and virtual box?
<makaveli8> oh only 512?
<nemo> makaveli8: windows can run fine in 512 so long as you aren't doing too much with it
<Andre_Gondim> may i uninstall scim?
<nemo> makaveli8: don't install antivirus or anything :)
<makaveli8> ok, i jus need it for acrobat
<makaveli8> so guess i'll do that then
<macogw> nemo: really? i dont think it did forms on gutsy....
<macogw> makaveli8: vbox is faster than vmware
<makaveli8> ok
<makaveli8> 512mb is enough?
<macogw> yeah
<macogw> i had XP running on 192MB :P
<macogw> that was painful
<macogw> but it worked
 * h3sp4wn wonder if paravirtualised vmware is faster (couldn't care less about windows anyway)
<J-_laptop> when I got this lappy I should have asked levono not to ship the lappy with Vista on it, and seen if they would have dropped hte price.
<oliver_g1> anyone here has Hardy installed but never started evolution so far?
<Raspberry> I've never started Evolution
<macogw> J-_laptop: the site says vista home $0, vista business: add $xx, suse linux enterprise desktop: subtract $89
<macogw> oliver_g1: ive never started evolution. i hate it.
<J-_laptop> macogw: I didn't have that option as I'm Canadian, and went to the canadian part of the site to purchase it.
<macogw> J-_laptop: when you go to configure some of the laptops.  the R61i was one of them when i looked
<macogw> oh
<oliver_g1> could you start Evo, for test? For me, it came up with a "welcome" assistant, and the window is too large for my 1024x786 screen :-)
<oliver_g1> could you test if it comes up that big for you as well?
<J-_laptop> I have a R61e too so that might have been the problem
<J-_laptop> although Hardy runs quite dandy on it
<macogw> how do i start it
<macogw> clicking the clock doesnt start it
<oliver_g1> macogw: I used Applications -> Internet -> Evolution
<macogw> oh got it
<macogw> oliver_g1: oh i dont have that anymore
<macogw> i dont have much in my menus
<macogw> clicking on thngs in the menu opened it
<macogw> well the welcome screen fits on my screen, but i dont use 1024x768 because my lappy is widescreen
<oliver_g1> macogw: how big would estimate the dialog?
<oliver_g1> (I sense a bug report coming up :)
<macogw> about 600px high
<Raspberry> this npviewer is really causing problems
<oliver_g1> height is ok, but it's too wide
<oliver_g1> the "Next ->" button isn't even visible
<oliver_g1> have to move the dialog to see it
<Raspberry> they've changed the default font in Alpha6
<oliver_g1> Raspberry: what is npviewer?
<Raspberry> npviewer is the flashplugin stuff for Firefox I believe
<macogw> 679x567 when i cropped to that size on a screenshot in gimp
<J-_laptop> Will I be affected by the alpha 6 changes since I installed using alpha 5?
<macogw> should fit on 1024x768 just fine
<oliver_g1> macogw: well ok then
<macogw> J-_laptop: of course
<J-_laptop> I'm guessing updating would do so
<macogw> J-_laptop: just install updates and youll be alpha6 level
<J-_laptop> makes sense =)
<oliver_g1> macogw: ok, just found this with xprop:
<oliver_g1> WM_NORMAL_HINTS(WM_SIZE_HINTS):
<oliver_g1>                 program specified minimum size: 1467 by 595
<oliver_g1> 1467 is a bit too wide :-)
<macogw> haha but my screen is 1280x800
<macogw> so that shouldnt fit on mine either
<oliver_g1> macogw: do you have the dialog still open?
<oliver_g1> is so, go into terminal and run "xprop | grep size", the click on the dialog
<macogw> oliver_g1: lemme try
<macogw> oliver_g1: program specified minimum size: 665 by 534
<oliver_g1> macogw: now that's weird :-)
<oliver_g1> wait..
<oliver_g1> macogw: what language do you use on your system?
<macogw> english
<macogw> US
<oliver_g1> woohooo
<oliver_g1> macogw: that's it
<macogw> what language are you using? one with REALLY LONG words for what is short in english?
<oliver_g1> macogw: I use german - the language with XXL words :-D
<macogw> oooo
<J-_laptop> engrish here. =D
<oliver_g1> that kinda explain, huh?
<anolis> hey how do i get rid of this annoying SCIM thing that appears if i press shift and space at the same time, i don't want it on my computer
<macogw> japanese and chinese must get super small windows then...
<oliver_g1> well, in this case it's probably not the language itself, but a missing linebreak somewhere I would guess
<J-_laptop> anolis: right click on it. I forget what I did, it was either I right clicked chose preferences, and unchecked all languages, or I fooled around with the language support in the menu
<h3sp4wn> What did they do to GNU Chess to make it suck ?
<h3sp4wn> (for gnome chess)
<anolis> yea.. seems pretty useless.. whats the point of it
<h3sp4wn> in terms of playing badly
<oliver_g1> anyone here know a _comfortable_ way to edit already-installed translation files?
<anolis> yay its gone
<anolis> thanks
<J-_laptop> Glad it helped
<macogw> doh! figured out the problem.  Backtrack 3 is 701MB.  CDs are 700MB
<J-_laptop> ...
<J-_laptop> :|
<J-_laptop> they had to add one mb. hehehe
<oliver_g1> macogw: and the burn app doesn't detect that??
<macogw> why is the beta over 700MB? bahh
<macogw> oliver_g1: not before i start...waits til it coasters
<oliver_g1> macogw: ouch :-(
<macogw> at Shmoocon they gave out hacking toolkit live disks that had some mp3's on them too so you can listen while you hack i guess...and no mp3 decoders
<pkh> i've got a problem with firefox3b3 on hardy that doesn't make any sense to me.  I'm using a mobile-broadband modem and have setup ppp0.  If I run ff it can't find the network (I've checked all the settings and they seem fine -- no proxy etc.) but if I install and run swiftfox (3b4 based) then it works.  is there a hidden setting somewhere that might be causing this?
<oliver_g1> oh well... did you ever notice in nautilus the menu point Edit -> Backgrounds & Emblems?
<oliver_g1> just looked there, and seen a window I've never seen before
<pkh> is this the right place?  might be ff problem, but also might be deb config issue...
<h3sp4wn> a
<macogw> oliver_g1: yeah thats been there
<oliver_g1> macogw: yes, but apparently nobody actually uses it - at least, half of the emblem icons are broken :-D
<macogw> the background thing is just weird
<macogw> if you could set a different background for each directory it might make sense
<SeveredCross> And you have to just accept that fact. :)
<SeveredCross> And you have to just accept that fact. :)
<SeveredCross> Woopsie.
<SeveredCross> Wrong button. <__>
<oliver_g1> pkh: does internet work if you try if with some other app (like ping?)
<pkh> yep, this works (xchat) wget curl, samba, etc, etc, etc
<oliver_g1> pkh: also, under System -> Adminstration -> Network Diagnosis (?) there are some more tools
<pkh> only ff3b3
<oliver_g1> ah ok
<oliver_g1> maybe an MTU problem?
<oliver_g1> what does FF does when it fails?
<macogw> pkh: the proxy settings in ff?
<pkh> that's what's weird, _everything else_ is perfect, just ff...
<pkh> hang on i'll look
<gj> anyone here using ubuntu hardy on a hp laptop??
<oliver_g1> does it keep loading, or is there an error message?
<gilster32> is there something going on today with updates. i cant get anything to work or connect on the canada server
<pkh> immediate (i.e. no net timeout) "page load error"
<pkh> oh bugger
<pkh> it was in 'offline mode'
<pkh> :)
<oliver_g1> :-D
<pkh> now working perfectly!!!
<oliver_g1> eh...
<gj>  anyone here using ubuntu hardy on a hp laptop??
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> gj: Can't say I am. Can't say I'd EVER buy HP.
<oliver_g1> FF says "load error" instead of "duh - you're offline"?
<SeveredCross> After following Planet Gnome long enough to see all the trouble people have with them.
<pkh> uh huh
<pkh> never understood 'offline mode'
<oliver_g1> SeveredCross: wrong channel?
<SeveredCross> oliver_g1: Hrm?
<pkh> what on earth can you do with a browser if you're offline anyway?  and how is clicking the button going to help...
<SeveredCross> In regards to my earlier messages? Yes.
<SeveredCross> pkh: Cached pages might work?
<pkh> ah, that makes sense i guess.
<SeveredCross> No idea though, never tried it.
<SeveredCross> I really think today might be a staff holiday here at the lab.
<h3sp4wn> pkh: look at cached pages or downloaded flash games maybe, web development on a train
<h3sp4wn> there is a few use cases
<gj> no one else using hp laptop here?
<h3sp4wn> I am
<oliver_g1> ok, now I got curious... What exactly is the Emblems sidebar in nautilus good for??
<h3sp4wn> (and a thinkpad X31) 8710w
<gj> u got heating problems? h3sp4wn?
<h3sp4wn> Fan seems to be on more than it should be recently
<gj> me 2...you use acpi or apm?
<h3sp4wn> Its not hot to the touch (by any stretch)
<h3sp4wn> acpi
<h3sp4wn> quadro 1600m (with its powermizer thing)
<gj> ok.. it used to be no problem to use the laptop on my lap without overheating..not any more
<gilster32> are the update servers in canada down?
<gilster32> i am getting nothing here
<gj> so powermizer is a daemon?
<h3sp4wn> No its part of the nvidia drivers
<gj> ok..i got ati
<h3sp4wn> No actually it is pretty damn hot
<GhotiPhud> what is yours running at?
<h3sp4wn> because the cpu is at full speed :/
<h3sp4wn> 2.4ghz right now
<gj> i think im gonna try apm see if it runs cooler then
<h3sp4wn> because of some evolution-data crap
<gilster32> r the repos down?
<gilster32> anyone?
<GhotiPhud> download computertemp from the repos
<gj> i dont have an application yet showing cpu speed which are u using?
<GhotiPhud> and see what temp your laptop is running at
<h3sp4wn> /proc/cpuinfo
<gj> that one works for intel?
<oliver_g1> gilster32: maybe try a different mirror for now?
<GhotiPhud> you can add temp and cpu speed applets to your panel
<h3sp4wn> It works for everything shows current mhz
<gj> ok let me do that brb
<h3sp4wn> No python junk for me for the sake of it
<GhotiPhud> just to get the temp
<h3sp4wn> I can setup lmsensors
<GhotiPhud> oh, okay,   run  acpi -V
<GhotiPhud> that'll give you all the same data
<gilster32> oliver_gl: how do is set that up in hardy. i dont see the sources icon anymore.
<h3sp4wn> 53 43 27 30 50(active)
<h3sp4wn> 45
<h3sp4wn> (I need to serial console my router so that laptop is not online unless I switch the cable)_
<GhotiPhud> this is what I get " Thermal 1: ok, 38.0 degrees C"
<nemo> hm. the beta freeze is only a few days away?
<nemo> interesting
<h3sp4wn> GhotiPhud: I have the same for thermals 1 -> 6
<h3sp4wn> (The reason why mine was hot then was that evolution data thing maxing a cpu at 100%)
<GhotiPhud> ah
<GhotiPhud> okay
<gj> GhotiPHud, i installed computertemp..../proc/cpuinfo command not found
<GhotiPhud> found another way to get it
<h3sp4wn> (But the above data) Its not an issue I don't think
<GhotiPhud> run acpi -V
<GhotiPhud> just curious how hot it's running
<gj> i use apm now instead of acpi
<h3sp4wn> I am not sure how reliable the monitoring of such things is
<gj> so cant do acpi -V
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<h3sp4wn> (I have had motherboards that after a bios update change the readings by 10 C)
<nemo> you can check your chip/mobo info to get a feel for accuracy
<GhotiPhud> interesting
<nemo> my vals come off of the chip and over 8 years or so, well, seem pretty ccurate
<nemo> # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<nemo> temperature:             47 C
<oliver_g1> gilster32: the software sources icon was accidentally not installed on new Hardy installations :-/
<h3sp4wn> This was from an athlon x2 providing it from the chip theoretically
<GhotiPhud>  No such file or directory
<GhotiPhud> lol
<h3sp4wn> above 65 C I guess I wouild be worried
<nemo> GhotiPhud: your thermal zones will vary :-p
<J-_laptop> nemo: will that work with almost all if not all computers?
<oliver_g1> gilster32: you can manually download it from packages.ubuntu.com, though
<nemo> J-_laptop: if ACPI is enabled there will be something in there. it might even have a temperature entry that might even have a non-zero value :)
<GhotiPhud> haha
<oliver_g1> gilster32: install this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python-software-properties and this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/software-properties-gtk
<nemo> # find /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ -name temperature -exec cat {} \; -print
<nemo> temperature:             47 C
<nemo> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<nemo> that might work better
<J-_laptop> nemo: hmm, so what command should I do first?
<h3sp4wn> Yeah I have 5 directories in there
<nemo> I only have one
<nemo> and mine *is* off the chip, and AMD had a pretty good rep with it
<nemo> chip temp is probably the most important :)
<GhotiPhud> mine's giving the exact same as the little applet
<h3sp4wn> with zsh - cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/**/temperature
<nemo> unsurprising
<nemo> GhotiPhud: applet probably reads same val :)
<GhotiPhud> true
<nemo> h3sp4wn: heh. I wasn't positive about the directory structure ;)
<J-_laptop>      Battery 1: charged, 97%
<J-_laptop>      Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C
<J-_laptop>      Thermal 2: ok, 39.0 degrees C
<J-_laptop>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<J-_laptop> neat
<h3sp4wn> dunno if bash does **
<nemo> # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<J-_laptop> is that too hot?
<nemo> that'll work in bash too, if only one dir down
<GhotiPhud> no, that's pretty cool
<J-_laptop> nice
<gj> any way to figure out cpu temp when using apm??
<nemo> hm. bash does do **
<GhotiPhud> I think if my hard drive is spun down and all things are on their lowest powerstates I get around 32 C
<nemo> J-_laptop: I spent a lot of timing poking around in /proc when I was figuring out how to do something fun with the USB snowman my SO bought me for Xmas
<J-_laptop> i can't believe the battery is charged 97%, the darn thing has been plugged in all day
<h3sp4wn> nemo: does it do the same thing (matching one or more dirs)
<nemo> J-_laptop: I was like. ok... you plug it in, switch it on and it makes robot noises with a moving LED... hm.
<h3sp4wn> J-_laptop: Mine says 97% also
<h3sp4wn> (and has not been used on battery for weeks)
<nemo> J-_laptop: was more fun to use the new kernel APIs to power on/off the port it is on :)
<GhotiPhud> haha
<GhotiPhud> try to spook anyone?
<nemo> J-_laptop: ... unfortunately I had to buy a USB hub to do that, since my machine's ports did not support selective powering
<J-_laptop> cool
<nemo> GhotiPhud: I used it as a computer alert.
<bratsche> When I run "update-manager -d" then at some point the update-manager seems to just stop.  It ceases to repaint the window, and top tells me it's using 0% cpu (not sure if there's a better way to tell if it's actually still running).
<GhotiPhud> that's fun too
<J-_laptop> nemo: crap I wonder if mine are powered. son of a gun...
<J-_laptop> I have a hug anyway
<J-_laptop> well that too but a hub
<h3sp4wn> Surely someone here uses a sun keyboard ? (They are great) dunno what Ubuntu does to break meta though
<nemo> if [ $1 == off ] then /home/nemo/bin/hub-ctrl -h 0 -p 0
<bratsche> Anyone know if that's normal, or what should I do?
<nemo> that kind of thing
<J-_laptop> cool
<GhotiPhud> bratsche: I don't think that's normal
<bratsche> GhotiPhud: Should I try to update using apt-get instead then?
<nemo> J-_laptop: ... and everyone needs a hug. glad you have one.
<GhotiPhud> if I ever have problems I usually Ctl+Alt+F1 and do apt-get
<bratsche> So what, "apt-get --dist-upgrade" or something?
<GhotiPhud> "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bratsche> Err.. yeah, that's what I meant.
<GhotiPhud> apt-get update first
<bratsche> Nobody else has seen the update-manager freeze like this?
<GhotiPhud> I've frozen my computer while updating
<GhotiPhud> not quite the same
 * J-_laptop huggles nemo
<amikrop> yelp ghelp:foo gives an "invalid url" error
<amikrop> why?
<nemo> amikrop: that doesn't seem unique to hardy
<nemo> I imagine that is because it doesn't exist...
<amikrop> nemo: It used to work once, as I can recall.
<nemo> they may consider a non-existent document to be "invalid"
<amikrop> The main links in the yelp "frontpage" are "broken" (if I may borrow this terms from the web).
<nemo> yelp ghelp:gcalctool
<nemo> seems to work
<amikrop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/138770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138770 in yelp "fails to open valid links" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> mm
<amikrop> yelp ghelp:desktop-effects
<h3sp4wn> Ironic that the most useless key on this keyboard works (the help key)
<oliver_g1> h3sp4wn: well, if it works, it should help you, no?
<oliver_g1> :-D
<amikrop> Also, I don't know if this has any correlation with the fact that since I upgraded to Gutsy (and then to Hardy), I don't have the "About Ubuntu" menu option in the System menu.
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g1: Gnome help ?
<amikrop> It disappeared.
<oliver_g1> h3sp4wn: if the help button works, it should be able to help you get the other keys to work. But if it doesn't help you, it obviously doesn't work
<oliver_g1> duh, it's logic ;)
<oliver_g1> amikrop: yes, it seems they sometimes loose some icons during upgrade :-/
<oliver_g1> amikrop: I suppose upgrading is just not reliable - if I can, better do a reinstall
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g1: Not the logic I am used to unfortunately
<oliver_g1> ah, ok... you indeed have to get used to the logic I use...
<amikrop> oliver_g1: indeed
<amikrop> Actually, in /usr/share/applications I can see the "About Ubuntu" launcher (ubuntu-about.desktop) and the icon is fine.
<amikrop> When I run it, though, there is a "yelp ghelp:foo - invalid location" problem.
<amikrop> Does anybody know how can I put it back to the menu?
<oliver_g1> amikrop: maybe create a new user (temporarily) and see if it appears there correctly?
<amikrop> (e.g. by copying the launcher to a special directory, or by setting a configuration file)
<amikrop> oliver_g1: I have done it. It does not appear.
<J-_laptop> man, the network monitor applet for gnome-panel rocks!
<amikrop> So, can I put it back to the System menu, e.g. by copying the launcher to a special directory, or by setting a configuration file?
<oliver_g1> amikrop: ubuntu-about.desktop comes from the gnome-panel-data package... Maybe try reinstalling that pkg, and also related gnome-panel-* pkgs?
<fir3_> hi
<amikrop> oliver_g1: Thanks, I will.
<fir3_> i heard that pulseaudio is now activated, but i didn't try the alphas yet. how well does pulseaudio work with standard apps/oss games?
<h3sp4wn> Not as well as OSS
<h3sp4wn> from opensound (given the last oss is for OSS)
<fir3_> so, playing quake with pulseaudio is not possible yet?
<amikrop> oliver_g1: Done. Nothing changed. Do I need an X restart?
<fir3_> yep
<oliver_g1> amikrop: yes, try logging out and back in
<h3sp4wn> fir3_: You can use it - to say it just works with all apps would by lying though
<oliver_g1> h3sp4wn: what doesn't work at the moment?
<fir3_> h3sp4wn: if it works with one oss app it should work with the most, which did you try?
<h3sp4wn> UT2004
<h3sp4wn> works alot better with 4front oss than anything else
<fir3_> i get the feeling that pulseaudio won't fix the audio mess on linux :/
<DanaG> I find OSSto be confusing.  I can handle the ALSAmixers, but OSSis a mystery.
<DanaG> (wondering where my spaces went?  SCIMate them.)
<amikrop> oliver_g1: Done. No success.
<oliver_g1> amikrop: :-(
<amikrop> oliver_g1: Anyway, thanks a lot :-)
<oliver_g1> amikrop: which icons do you have in the System menu?
<amikrop> I really appreciate that you try to help me :)
<oliver_g1> amikrop: no prob
<amikrop> Preferences, Administration, Help and Support, About GNOME, Quit
<oliver_g1> amikrop: so "yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu" doesn't work?
<amikrop> oliver_g1: nope
<oliver_g1> amikrop: well then maybe the help files are not correctly installed or registered; and that goes into the realm of Scrollkeeper, which is quite dead and unmaintained anyway...
<oliver_g1> amikrop: so, now idea here
<oliver_g1> amikrop: how important is that functionality for you? :-)
<amikrop> oliver_g1: OK. Let's hope it is an upgrade problem, and it will be solved if I install the stable Hardy (in April) by a CD. Thank you, again.
<Infecto> i have ups in
<Infecto> [   28.920639] sysfs: duplicate filename 'pcspkr' can not be created
<Infecto> [   28.920643] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/fs/sysfs/dir.c:424 sysfs_add_one()
<Infecto> [   28.920648] Pid: 2935, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.24-11-generic #1
<Infecto> [   28.920663]  [<c01d39bf>] sysfs_add_one+0x9f/0xe0
<Infecto> something familiar?
<Infecto> known bug?
<oliver_g1> amikrop: yes, in the Hardy alpha 5 I installed it works
<amikrop> :-)
<gordonjcp> hello
<Ng> is anyone seeing very bad panel behaviour atm?
<gordonjcp> is there a way to install firefox 2 with java in Hardy?
<gordonjcp> installing the j2re plugin installs a broken version of ff3
<DanaG> Damn you, SCIM! SCIMkeeps eating my spaces after CAPITALletters.
<J-_laptop> DanaG: disable it
<tomd123> So I right click-> eject on my ipod icon on the desktop and it says unable to mount media, there may be no media in the drive, and it removes the icon but the ipod is still not disconnected, the only way to disconnect it safely is to do eject /dev/sdb through the command line, any ideas or is this a bug in alpha6?>
<DanaG> But I like SCIM.  It lets me do things like this:
<DanaG> I R ⋙ U.
<DanaG> Stuff like that.
<J-_laptop> >>> woah
<J-_laptop> i only seen I R >>>U
<J-_laptop> the arrows closer together
<tomd123> wow he used 3 >
<DanaG> It's the "Latex" input method.  Hit backslash and see what pops up.  It's a "much greater than" symbol.
<oliver_g1> hmm, now if SCIM would offer an "emoticon" input mode... that would be cool ;-) :-D :-)
<J-_laptop> nice
<DanaG> ANother funny one is this:  ⋚
<oliver_g1> undecided?
<J-_laptop> haha
<DanaG> Roads in USA: ⋚--------------⋚     Many other places:  ⋛------------⋛
<oliver_g1> DanaG: you're from UK?
<DanaG> USA, actually.
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I wish I was back under Linux where the fonts weren't crap :-/
<oliver_g1> DanaG: well ok... it's just that "Roads mostly everywhere: ⋚--------------⋚  UK and some friends: ⋛------------⋛"
<nemo> my windows font sucketh at unicode
<nemo> (and I'm stuck in putty.exe until this copy completes)
<oliver_g1> nemo: there was a font update today, now fonts under Hardy are crap as well :-)
<nemo> heh
<nemo> oliver_g1: http://m8y.org/js/chess.xhtml <- I'm a fan of James Kass'  complete unicode font
<nemo> oliver_g1: it even has tengwar!
<nemo> ... yes, tengwar isn't official yet
<oliver_g1> (ok, Unicode still works, but crisp Bitstream Vera has been replaced by the Linux-usual blurry font)
<nemo> oliver_g1: http://m8y.org/tmp/tengwarkbd.html
<nemo> oliver_g1: hm. and you can't switch it back or rebuild the font db?
<nemo> guess I'll find out when I get home
<oliver_g1> nemo: dunno... I guess it's mean to look this way...
<gordonjcp> argh
<gordonjcp> firefox 3 is hopeless
<nemo> gordonjcp: ?
<oliver_g1> maybe the artwork ppl have other ideas about fonts :-/
<nemo> oliver_g1: you *are* able to override fonts you know :-p
<nemo> no matter what "artwork" people think
<oliver_g1> at work everybody is still using Luxi Sans (from RHEL4 times) which looks _really_ bad
<nemo> ick
<gordonjcp> oliver_g1: nightmare
<oliver_g1> yes
<nemo> gordonjcp: ??
<gordonjcp> nemo: you must remember Luxi Sans
<oliver_g1> nemo: I could change it, but I'd rather have sane fonts per default
<gordonjcp> "Hinting, who needs hinting?"
<nemo> 16:56 < gordonjcp> firefox 3 is hopeless
<nemo> 16:56 < nemo> gordonjcp: ?
<oliver_g1> :-D
 * nemo prods gordonjcp again
 * DanaG throws a(n) ✈ at somebody, randomly.
<DanaG> ... and runs with ✂  ✄
<gordonjcp> nemo: java doesn't work, firebug doesn't work, webdev toolbar doesn't work, adblock doesn't work, it's slow and they've done something truly horrific with the URL dropdown
 * oliver_g1 can do that too: ✈
<nemo> gordonjcp: firebug works
<nemo> gordonjcp: http://getfirebug.com - they released the beta
<gordonjcp> I will actually pay Canonical to *not* have FF3
<nemo> gordonjcp: and it isn't firefox' fault that the extension authors haven't updated :-p
<oliver_g1> (can't really type the plane, put copy/paste still works)
<nemo> gordonjcp: the URL dropdown I rather like actually
<gordonjcp> nemo: can you turn it off?
<nemo> gordonjcp: dunno. at one point it was an addon
<nemo> they just incorporated it
<nemo> gordonjcp: check about:config :-p
<oliver_g1> gordonjcp: to me it seemed that ff3 is less unstable and less slow that ff2...
<nemo> oliver_g1: ah-yup
<nemo> oliver_g1: I'm still debugging one thing though, so don't click on a large about:cache entry ( say, over 10 megabytes) until I figure it out ;)
<nemo> oliver_g1: I think it is related to biesi's hex dump he added, but not sure
<oliver_g1> nemo: ?
<oliver_g1> nemo: you mean ff3 now?
<nemo> oliver_g1: you know how it used to be sane to grab FLV videos from the disc cache in firefox? :)
<nemo> not such a good idea anymore
<oliver_g1> :-)
<nemo> ... yet.
<oliver_g1> isn't there this youtube-dl script in the repos for that?
<nemo> oliver_g1: that only works for youtube
<gordonjcp> is there some magic I'm missing for getting Java to work then?
<nemo> gordonjcp: java WFM
<gordonjcp> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin is installed
<nemo> well
<nemo> here's the thing
<nemo> this is kind of ubuntu's insanity
<gordonjcp> but sites that require java whine about not having a jre
<nemo> why the hell are there 12 XULRunner directories for plugins?
<nemo> gordonjcp: the JRE (and you should be using v6 anyway :-p) does not seem to install in the right one-of-12 directories that ubuntu has
<oliver_g1> anyway, the worst thing about ff (gecko actually - shows in epiphany as well) is that it starts showing pages in new windows after using the browser a few days :-( so I don't use ff2 anymore for regular work
<gordonjcp> oh dear ghod
<nemo> gordonjcp: if they don't give me a good reason for it, I *will* symlink them all together
<gordonjcp> nemo: are you the maintainer?
<nemo> gordonjcp: of ubuntu? no.
<nemo> I'm a user puzzled as to their logic
<gordonjcp> no, of the ubuntu ff3 package
<oliver_g1> nemo, gordonjcp: the iced-tea java in Hardy seems to work correctly out of the box
<nemo> I mean, thinly, it seems to be to separate plugins by generic xulrunner various xulrunner products, and some versions
<nemo> gordonjcp: that either
<gordonjcp> *ARGH*
<nemo> gordonjcp: I kinda see *what* they are doing, but it still seems silly
<gordonjcp> right
<nemo> gordonjcp: anyway, what I did was look on the about:plugins page
<nemo> see what libs were installed
<gordonjcp> time to go and find the package maintainer of nekobee and stab him
<nemo> then symlink to that
<nemo> gordonjcp: I am considering the more drastic approach though, as much as I hate screwing with package systems
<gordonjcp> ok, so they've packaged 0.1.6, but ever so slightly wrongly
<gordonjcp> there must be some way to usurp a package maintainer
<nemo> gordonjcp: ls -d /usr/lib/*/plugins
<nemo> or even ls -ld /usr/lib/*/plugins
<nemo> to see the symlinks
<nemo> annoying huh?
<nemo> I hope a dev drops by here to justify this
<nemo> gordonjcp: I think actually I was complaining on here about a month ago :)
<gordonjcp> nemo: admittedly some of the plugins in there are *not* FF plugin dirs
<gordonjcp> for instance /usr/lib/kicad/plugins
<gordonjcp> but yeah, it's a shambles
<nemo> gordonjcp: I know, but most of 'em are
<nemo> gordonjcp: I just didn't feel like filtering and was sure you'd be able to tell the diff :-p
<nemo> gordonjcp: IMO most of those should be symlinks to /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins
<nemo> and *IF* a particular xulrunner app needs its own set of plugins, it should create its own dir and maintain its symlinks
<nemo> but the default should be to include plugins
<gordonjcp> oh, I give up
<gordonjcp> this is just a mess
<gordonjcp> looks like sound doesn't really work either
<nemo> oh.
<nemo> maybe you ran into the pulseaudio bug I ran into too
<nemo> gordonjcp: you might want to try alsa
<gordonjcp> argh, not pulseaudio
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191027 in totem ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [Low,New]
<nemo> I think the priority on that one should be kicked up
<gordonjcp> nemo: that could be it - yet another thing to remove
<tomd123> this is wierd whenever I plugin my ipod, rhythmbox opens up and keeps adding all my songs to the local library but keeps on going into infinity adding multiple versions of the same song, any ideas?
<anonymous111> Hi. I'm looking forward to the new artwork in Hardy. Are there any preview screenshots available yet?
<gordonjcp> nemo: I'm not too bothered about pulseaudio as long as I can permanently remove or disable it
<nemo> gordonjcp: well, the sound sink is certainly overrideable
<gordonjcp> nemo: totem is a hoax anyway
<nemo> heh
<nemo> gordonjcp: I prefer mplayer and audacious
<gordonjcp> I've yet to find any media format that totem will play
<gordonjcp> it doesn't even seem to want to play most .wav files
<nemo> gordonjcp: hm. haven't had *that* much trouble
<nemo> gordonjcp: oh. in terms of WAV - are you trying to play 8bit wav samples?
<nemo> gordonjcp: also, you *have* installed the restricted plugins for totem right?
<gordonjcp> 8 bit, 16 bit, and 24 bit
<gordonjcp> I shouldn't need restricted plugins for wav files
<nemo> mm. only had trouble with 8bit myself, and wasn't restricted to totem
<nemo> I know
<nemo> gordonjcp: that was the whole "any media" I was addressing
<nemo> can you link me to a wav that failed?
<nemo> I want to see if WFM
<gordonjcp> let me see if I can find it
<gordonjcp> it *may* be on a drive that's not plugged in
<gordonjcp> nemo: odd, at least two of the .wavs I was having trouble with now work in totem
<gordonjcp> o_O
<gordonjcp> I think I'm going to have to set this computer up as dual-boot
<oliver_g1> wheee... new updates
<oliver_g1> third time this evening :-)
<nemo> gordonjcp: virtualbox :)
<gordonjcp> nemo: hmmm
<gordonjcp> it's a thought
<nemo> gordonjcp: has some nice features
<nemo> one I learned about this week - you can tag a drive readonly
<nemo> (after setting it up just right of course)
<nemo> then it resets itself after every reboot
<gordonjcp> before I do that, can anyone confirm if new firmware iPod Nanos work with the libgpod in hardy?
<nemo> great for experimenting with hazardous stuff
<oliver_g1> gordonjcp: yup, using virtualbox as well, and it's nice
<gordonjcp> nemo: wonder if I'd be better installing virtualbox in hardy and installing gutsy as a guest OS, or the other way round?
<tomd123> netbeans 6.0.1 fails to install on 8.04, assertion failure/ core dumped, on 7.10 it works, is this something normal for alpha tests?
<gordonjcp> nemo: probably hardy as a guest OS, I'd think
<nemo> that'd make more sense I guess
<oliver_g1> tomd123: maybe not normal, but to be expected...
<oliver_g1> tomd123: did you check if there's a bug report for that already?
<oliver_g1> btw. does apport catch and handle Java exceptions as well?
<tomd123> oliver_g1: never mind, I just found out that the installation is in the repository, the 7.10 repository had netbeans 5.5, the netbeans.sh failed so meh
<gordonjcp> nemo: I've used qemu in the past for testing autotools scripts
<gordonjcp> nemo: specifically, making sure they fail on missing deps
<tomd123> k so I'm filing a bug, I did a netbeans install through spm and its spitting out assertion failures when i run it through the command line
<mellery> anyone have static instead of normal sound when using pulseaudio?
<nemo> gordonjcp: qemu is pretty good for linux.
<nemo> gordonjcp: vbox is just more flexible
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> nemo: it's mostly Linux it will be running, possibly Haiku occasionally
<nemo> also examples of stereotypes
<gordonjcp> meh
<gordonjcp> what do you expect, he's English
<gordonjcp> probably too busy being rude to foreigners and drinking crap overchilled beer
<oliver_g1> not to mention the bad food in england... boar in peppermint sauce and such stuff...
<Lukstr> mmm
<gordonjcp> yeah, they don't really "get" food in England
<gordonjcp> they're nearly as bad as Americans
<oliver_g1> well yes, but with americans its more a matter of intelligence
 * oliver_g1 ponders how to weave Microsoft Works, French Resistance, Simple Woman into the conversation as well
<oliver_g1> :-D
<oliver_g1> j/k
 * nrp goes to eat something large and deep fried
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> now if you were an American it would be something large, deep fried, tough, and covered in hot sauce
<oliver_g1> fried boar in peppermint sauce?
<gordonjcp> I must admit though
<gordonjcp> I really do fancy trying to deep fry a turkey
<RAOF> We'll need a vat... big enough to hold a small family sedan...
<gordonjcp> RAOF: I have an old heating oil tank
<gordonjcp> I can cut the top off
<oliver_g1> RAOF: yes... put the sedan in and bake at 450° for 30 minutes
<gordonjcp> oh that's easy, that's just a paint oven
<RAOF> Crazy farenheigt users ;P
<oliver_g1> RAOF: ugh... how much would 450°F be in C?
<gordonjcp> about 200C
<RAOF> Probably somewhere in the 200~240 range.
<gordonjcp> 230 maybe
<J-_laptop> Hey, is there anyway to get my wireless icon back that was in the notification area? I did a "killall gnome-panel
<J-_laptop> "
<oliver_g1> now that's too cold... that's just good enough for pizza...
<gordonjcp> 232C according to Goooooooooogle
<oliver_g1> duh
<oliver_g1> good idea
<oliver_g1> J-_laptop: try running nm-applet
<J-_laptop> k
<oliver_g1> J-_laptop: or, log off and back on (guess that would work)
<J-_laptop> oliver_g1: the first one worked. thanks man.
<J-_laptop> the other would too =P
<gordonjcp> I asked earlier but didn't see an answer - can anyone confirm whether or not new iPod Nanos work with the version of libgpod in Hardy?
<J-_laptop> I wonder if gnome devs will fix this panel situation. Hidden panel always freezes.
<RAOF> J-_laptop: Do the gnome devs *know* that hidden panel always freezes? (ie: is there a bug filed?)
<J-_laptop> I don't know. they probably do. Since it happens to other people too and it happened in Gutsy
<J-_laptop> Same deal with Hardy
<macogw> gordonjcp: they do
<macogw> gordonjcp: the fix for them on gutsy is to use hardy's package :P
<gordonjcp> macogw: what do?
<macogw> new ipod nanos
<gordonjcp> ah right
<gordonjcp> aha
<gordonjcp> yeah ok, so basically switch back to gutsy and stick the hardy libgpod package in?
 * DanaG prefers stuff to be more open.
<DanaG> My iAudio6 plays ogg; that's cool.
<gordonjcp> DanaG: my Mum is unlikely to be able to use an iAudio6
<DanaG> Odd: seems like font rendering changed a bit today.
<DanaG> Different target market.
<macogw> gordonjcp: well someone compiled them for gutsy
<macogw> gordonjcp: http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<gordonjcp> macogw: if it came to it, I could just grab a tarball and roll my own package
<DanaG> I don't buy Apple stuff because none of their things offer what I'd want in their respective product markets.  However, that doesn't mean they're bad. in
<macogw> gordonjcp: site has a link to the debs and instructions
<gordonjcp> macogw: cool
<DanaG> Hmm, is it just me, or did font rendering change a bit today?
<J-_laptop> Yeah it did
<oliver_g1> DanaG: didn't they just change the default font?
<DanaG> I've had DejaVu specifically chosen for a while, though.
<DanaG> Odd: when I press ctrl-alt-rightarrow, Iget the SCIM menu.
<DanaG> And SCIM likes to eat spaces.
<DanaG> WTF?  I press shift, it changes something in SCIM.
<theacolyte> So I'm guessing that 8.04 still doesn't do nvidia 8800's since I just booted into a black screen again (
<Oli``> is there like a multi-core version of gcc? compiling wine takes too long and it's only using one core >_<
<Oli``> theacolyte: I'm on a 8800...
<theacolyte> Oli``: interesting, I'm getting a blank screen when booting
<Oli``> Can you get in through the VESA/safe mode to install the restricted driver?
<theacolyte> well, I was planning on using wubi
<theacolyte> to give it a whirl
<theacolyte> getting nothing but blank screen
<Oli``> I've not tried wubi - does the livecd work?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-08
<purepwnage> feedback: I dislike the menu event sounds, when you click on the clock for the calendar or choose an item from the main menu.
<teethdood> anyone else hate FF3.0 as much as me? Scrolling stutters, url autocomplete list is all crap, bookmark cannot be sorted easily, etc
<teethdood> not to mention being greyed out so many times
<theacolyte> Interesting, I can only boot into X if I go into recovery mode and manually init 5
<theacolyte> any idears
<buks> hi, the powers that be over at #kubuntu-ops pointed me here (I feel I'm being watched), so let me ask: I am having a problem installing kubuntu-kde4 alpha 6 via the LAN. the option to install the desktop is missing
<lime4x4> anyone else having issues with bluttoth disconnecting after screen saver is activated in hardy 64 bit?
<BaD_CrC> new_ubu_user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo (for dual monitors) & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<new_ubu_user> i was hoping someone here's been able to do ti
<new_ubu_user> i have been all over those threads
<SoNiC_Ubu> BaD_CrC: have you done ad auth?
<BaD_CrC> not with ubuntu, but i have with fedora
<BaD_CrC> like around FC5 or so
<SoNiC_Ubu> think you can help me get this PC to authenticate with ad?
<SoNiC_Ubu> I am dual booted right now
<SoNiC_Ubu> and when I installed, i did do the admin and 1 domain user account i checked those when it asked about migrating
<SoNiC_Ubu> and I am using hardy right now
<SoNiC_Ubu> because it said it was built in
<BaD_CrC> i would if i wasn't on my blackberry right now.
<SoNiC_Ubu> heh
<emet> !info hotwire
<ubotu> hotwire (source: hotwire): Extensible graphical command execution shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.620-2 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 816 kB
<naught102> anyone know if there wasa  blueprint or a wishlist item relating to the new inclusion of the ~/Documents folder in Hardy?
<naught101> or even if that was a new thing in hardy?
<pwnguin> its not
<naught101> pwn: when was it brought in?
<pwnguin> not sure. dapper?
<naught101> no. I installed feisty from CD, and it didn't have it
<naught101> I net-upgraded to gutsy
<naught101> unless it came into feisty after the alphas
<naught101> ah.. unless it's a gnome thing...
<pwnguin> i think its part of xdg
<naught101> I don't know what that is
<pwnguin> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html
<pwnguin> maybe not
<pwnguin> seems like gutsy
<pwnguin> i donno
<pwnguin> ive been using a documents folder for  ages
<pwnguin> have it linked to a seperate storage drive
<naught101> I don't really care about the documents folder, I just want to find a wishlist item, or a blueprint relating to it
<naught101> I'd really like to see a ~/,config, or ~/.prefs
<naught101> to store all hidden preference files
<nomasteryoda> they are starting to get that way... on hardy
<nomasteryoda> the .config in !~
<nomasteryoda> ~
<nomasteryoda> mine has all sorts of good preferences
<pwnguin> there is
<pwnguin> a .config
<pwnguin> with exactly what you want
<pwnguin> and this is XDG
<nomasteryoda> i just wish this Hardy would let my mouse work again... cause it stopped working with an update on might have been wednesday
<pwnguin> nomasteryoda: tried an xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> took my previous one that worked last week
<nomasteryoda> it has some custom stuff for wacom and synaptics pad
<naught101> pwnguin: I know it's in XDG, but it isn't in (*)buntu
<pwnguin> was your wacom working without an xorg conf?
<nomasteryoda> it did
<pwnguin> naught101: why should every change require a blueprint?
<naught101> pwnguin: I didn't say that. I was just trying to find out if there was one
<pwnguin> naught101: ubuntu's role is to direct a modicum of development efforts, represent their users to upstream, and generally take work done upstream back to users
<nomasteryoda> but ... the touchpad would not do scroll or anything right except drag/drop... until i made a good xorg.conf... the input-hotplug is supposed to fix this stuff.. .but have not seen anything good from it yet
<nomasteryoda> ya
<jadams> I've got a Toshiba Satellite A510 (or thereabouts).  I'm using Hardy Heron, latest updates applied.  It's an AMD64 system, vanilla kernel.  My mic input is nothing but static.  What can I do to troubleshoot it?
<pwnguin> all this said, i vaguely recall the spec
<nomasteryoda> what's it doing jadams ?
<jadams> massive static
<nomasteryoda> oh, duh... sorry
<nomasteryoda> did you look at the pulseaudio settings?
<nomasteryoda> i've seen something like that before but on another distro...
<jadams> which settings should I look at?  A config file somewhere, or an app, or what?
<jadams> I've looked at the volume control applet
<jadams> which ties into pulseaudio fine in hardy
<jadams> and flipped through all the inputs
<nomasteryoda> ya
<lime4x4> what is needed to get cnn videos to work in 64 bit hardy?
<nomasteryoda> i'm not in my hardy now.. due to bad mouse issues which seem to be xorg driver problem
<jadams> lime4x4, have you looked at the nspluginwrapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<nomasteryoda> but i have pulse panel here in gutsy too
<jadams> nomasteryoda, I love hardy, much better for me than gutsy on multiple systems
<jadams> gutsy was a bad release for me
<nomasteryoda> yea
<jadams> across a wide range of hardware that I run
<jadams> I have to say though, hardy + ubuntustudio is nice
<jadams> if only my inputs would work
<nomasteryoda> its very nice... but mouse not working... no mouse or pointer... it just sits there.. .keyboard ok, but no mouse
<lime4x4> thanks i will give that a try
<jadams> lime4x4, I run amd64 with flash, come back if you can't get it figured out
<naught101> update-manager is designed for ubuntu, right?
<lime4x4> now i get "you are currently using flash player 0
<lime4x4> i also get the message about  missing plugins do u want to download them
<darx> hi how can i install the full kde4 hardy desktop on ubuntu hardy?
<darx> anybody home?
<lime4x4> i beleive this will do it sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<frozenheroblade> darx, #kubuntu-kde4
<darx> cool
<darx> also I don't have xgl installed and am running fglrx so would the kwin work?
<darx> or whatever the 3d whizz bang stuff is called under kde4
<ethana2> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3583/
<ethana2> Any thoughts on this?
<ethana2> I'm trying to get feedack..
<ethana2> feedback*
<pwnguin> im 99 percent sure thats impossible
<pwnguin> without rewriting gtk
<pwnguin> or at least every gtk app
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> ok then
<ethana2> on to xfce
<ethana2> or maybe just waiting for 3.0
<ethana2> it's worth doing, whatever it takes, imo
<pwnguin> a billion dollars?
<pwnguin> gtk menus have tear off options
<pwnguin> see gimp for a fairly atrocious example
<pwnguin> ethana2: how would this worth with the gimp, which has multiple windows
<pwnguin> or with rhythmbox which has multiple content windows
<ethana2> how do the apple folks do it?
<pwnguin> do what?
<ethana2> the panel applet for menu bar
<ethana2> would have the menu for the currently in focus window
<pwnguin> tight integration with the window manager
<ethana2> you could do this and have everything be almost exactly the same
<pwnguin> how would mplayer work?
<ethana2> ?
<ethana2> the same way it does now
<ethana2> unless i'm missing something
<pwnguin> gmplayer in particular
<ethana2> should i install it and have a look?
<ethana2> is it in hardy repos?
<pwnguin> yes
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> just a minute
<nomasteryoda> smplayer is the best
<nomasteryoda> just my humble opinion
<ethana2> i agree
<ethana2> variable tempo playback
<ethana2> crucial for classical music and rap
<ethana2> ...amarok still doesn't have it
<ethana2> 'fast forward' indeed
<pwnguin> meh.
<pwnguin> i just use mplayer for mkv playback
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> no gmplayer in hardy repos
<pwnguin> i think its part of mplayer now
<ethana2> running mplayer...
<ethana2> no menu bar?
<pwnguin> indeed
<ethana2> fine, no menu bar
<ethana2> ...but i would reccomend that they do provide one
<ethana2> they probably don't because the way we handle them now sucks
<ethana2> ask 'em ;)
<pwnguin> my question is, is this an attempt to provide osx like menus, or something bigger?
<ethana2> much bigger
<ethana2> that would be one of the many things it would allow is to simply and elegantly do
<ethana2> it could very well involve rewriting a lot of stuff
<ethana2> but it would become much more flexible and such.. so like i say, i think it'd be worth doing
<pwnguin> unless you have an idea of what it takes to rewrite a lot of stuff, I don't really think you can make a valid assement like that
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> what did it take to go from KDE 3.5.8 to KDE4?
<pwnguin> donno
<ethana2> it may be about a third as much work
<ethana2> ...worst case scenario
<jadams> what version of alsa is included with hardy?
<pwnguin> but lots of apps still don't use qt4 or whatever
<Exfil> i need help porting Photoshop cs2 to gusty, i have the adobe folder in the program files directory under wine but i cant seem to get the right registry key imported, when cs2 loads up it says it is unactivated, but it is activated on the xp machine
<pwnguin> alsa-driver (1.0.16-0ubuntu3) hardy; urgency=low
<pwnguin> man
<pwnguin> Exfil: still the wrong channel
<lunks> I have problems with my touchpad and an USB mouse on a HP dv6232br and Hardy.
<lunks> After trying lots of things, I could make only one or other work. Right now, I have only USB mouse working and sometimes (after ghost-clicking with touchpad) both works.
<lunks> My xorg.conf is a little messed up, but doesn't have anything special... I can upload it if anyone who can help wants, though.
<ethana2> pwnguin: http://senduit.com/db9a6a one possible configuration
<cyphase> Does anyone know why Tomboy and Stick Notes are both included in Hardy, especially since Tomboy can import sticky notes?
<cyphase> is it just for people who want something simple?
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> you're hosed
<pwnguin> to know why, we need to learn what a window manager does versus the application
<pwnguin> window managers draw the window decorators. if you've ever crashed gtk-window-decorator, what's left is what the program draws
<ethana2> the window decorator does that
<ethana2> ...and i'm saying hand off everything but window /content/ -to- that window decorator
<ethana2> ...which will be the same code that draws desktop panels
<lunks> someone? =~
<dbmoodb> any major bugs in hardy atm  that i need to worry about ? (i have a working system -debian etch to complement it on the same system)
<dbmoodb> can you apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade or do you have to use the update manager ?
<DanaG> Argh, Ubuntu abuses my hard drive.
<DanaG> Load. Unload.  Load.  Unload!
<Flannel> dbmoodb: You can.  If you're doing it from dapper, theres one or two extra steps, but yes.
<DanaG> How about either leaving the drive active, or leaving it idle?  Don't keep repeatedly idling and unidling.
<dbmoodb> i am leaving debian there
<dbmoodb> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
 * DanaG ponders making a script that writes "load" and "unload" so some IRC channel every time it happens.
<DanaG> 254 doesn't eliminate it.  Neither does 255.
<dbmoodb> 254 should....
<dbmoodb> - doesn't always for me but .... it should
<DanaG> Also, the drive never spins down, even if I set the spindown time to 5 seconds.
<DanaG> I can manually spin it down and it'll stay down for at least 30 seconds, so the failure to automatically spin down makes no sense.
<DanaG> Perhaps it's unloading instead of spinning down.
<DanaG> That makes no sense either, though.
<Flannel> Isn't there a log?
<dbmoodb> it does danag
<DanaG> Argh, I downgraded from git compiz to the packaged one, and it trampled all over my config.
<dbmoodb> linux doesn't have full support for it
<DanaG> My drive is the Hitachi Travelstar 7k200-200
<dbmoodb> i think i have that one or something similar
<dbmoodb> it only matters if it is "putting it down"
<dbmoodb> and up constantly
<dbmoodb> smartctl -a /dev/sda|grep 193
<dbmoodb> smart should tell you stuff :) - as you already know :)
<DanaG> I grep for Count.
<DanaG> Oh, and another thing pissing me off:  SCIMkeeps eating my spaces after CAPITALletters.
<DanaG> Iend up looking rather stupid when SCIMdoes that.
<dbmoodb> is this in hardy ?
<DanaG> Yup.
<dbmoodb> new "features" ?
<DanaG> Ilike using SCIM, but Idon't like how it keeps eating my spaces.
<DanaG> Shift-space..... does nothing whatsoever.
<DanaG> What it SHOULDdo is give me a SPACE!
<dbmoodb> DanaG: tried running hdparm -- and get that to get hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<dbmoodb> don't follow why you would want to shift space - for some applications or indentation ?
<DanaG> No, I want to shift-space so I don't have to explicitly let go of shift before hitting space after an all caps word.
<dbmoodb> OH MY GOD TRY CAPSLOX
<DanaG> Aah, fix: under "Generic Table", delete the Shift-Space binding.
<dbmoodb> -- just for fun
<dbmoodb> oh ... good
<DanaG> CAPS LOCK IS CRU<gerk, you've probably heard that one.>
<dbmoodb> i take it hardy is insane by default ?
<dbmoodb> so can one apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade for hardy ? from gutsy ?
<Flannel> dbmoodb: yes
<dbmoodb> really ...
<Flannel> dbmoodb: Of course.  Nothing special about hardy
<dbmoodb> - assumed that there were scripts
<dbmoodb> or something attached to the update manager in this case
<Flannel> dbmoodb: update manager just automates the process, and does some sanity checks (metapackage installation, etc)
<dbmoodb> so i should use that
<DanaG> What the hell?  I just switched to a console and back to Xorg, and now all my keybindings are broken.
<DanaG> I can't use ctrl-alt-arrow keys, and I can't alt-f4 or ctrl-w.
<DanaG> And ctrl-a just gives me the letter 'a' once before doing a select-all.
<DanaG> A piece of advice: if you value your sanity, don't upgrade to Hardy until this bug is fixed:  vhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406 -- oh, and there it goes giving me the letter 'v' before the paste!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> ANother related bug:  vhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Sorry ઺򯫭
<DanaG> argh, now it randomly switched to RAW CODE mode in SCIM.
<DanaG> That bug is really really irritating.  I could spew thousands of swear words at it, but I won't do that here.
<DanaG> Besides, I don't know that many separate swear words.  (heh.)
<DanaG> s/separate/different/
<DanaG> Argh, and it also makes it really dangerous trying to copy and paste, since you tend to just replace whole blocks of text with the letter 'c'.
<DanaG> AAARGH!  HULK SMASH!
<DanaG> When I press ctrl-alt-rightarrow, I get the SCIM menu, for some reason.
<DanaG> yes $EXPLETIVE > /dev/null
<DanaG> I wish some developer would comment on those bug reports.
<naught102> AGRGH!!! open office is STILL breaking!
<DanaG> How so?  Mine works.
<DanaG> What's broken?
<naught102> I can't install it because it needs writer2latex
<naught102> and that's screwing up the style (I can't install adromeda, nor default style
<naught102> openoffice.org-writer2latex to be exact
<DanaG> Can't you just use another style?
<naught102> yes, but base is also missing
<naught102> maybe it's .au I might try another country
<naught102> I mean main
<naught102> DanaG: your is installed fine?
<naught102> yours
<naught102> with writer2latex?
<DanaG> I don't even see a writer2latex.
<DanaG> aptitude search 2latex
<DanaG> p   gnuhtml2latex                   - A Perl script that converts html files to  (... end of terminal)
<Flannel> DanaG: use apt-cache search
<DanaG> Nothing for writer2latex.
<Flannel> I meant to end the truncation
<DanaG> aptitude show:    gnuhtml2latex is a Perl script that converts html files to latex files. It takes list of .html files as arguments and make .tex ones. Can also convert html stdin to latex stdout.
<naught102> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4458803
<DanaG> aah, I see: I don't have the full metapackage installed.  I just have the individual parts I need, such as core and specific apps.
<naught102> yeah, but the default theme won't install anyway
<naught102> I got the debian package as well
<Nubbie> hi, i'm having issues with hardy... upon boot, i am met with an error that stat's something roughly like this: acpi_ec_wait, and it hangs there. i am able to boot the recovery kernel though... any thoughts?
<Nubbie> i'm also having keyboard locks, i believe it is related.
<Nubbie> i'm baffled.
<pax``> Hi I have a problem with gnome-session. It seems to run the programs set to run on startup after 1-2 minutes after gnome-panel and everything is loaded up. Metacity also doesn't load at startup on it's own so I had to put it there manually, so I also don't have a window manager for 2 minutes. I'm doing something wrong or is this a known bug?
<DanaG> Hmm, somebody try this in bash:  touch \ spacey
<DanaG> then less \ <TAB>
<DanaG> I get this upon holding tab:  less \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<DanaG> It goes on forever, or until the system grinds to a halt due to memory usage.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> recent updates messed up my font rendering
<pwnguin> check your dpi
<macogw> true of everyone but me
<macogw> because i *still* can't update
<macogw> the bug report says it was fixed 18 hours ago...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pwnguin, i always use 92, but seems like it's too small now..
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so ppi = dpi?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, how do i use that?
<DanaG> Enter your screen size and resolution, and it'll tell you the actual DPI of the display.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, k
<Raspberry> who ordered the pizza?
<Raspberry> I'm really hoping the package the MESA library fix soon
<macogw> Raspberry: i forgot to order the pizza. now im hungry too though :(
<karllenz> hey does hardy support the new macbook
<karllenz> ie its wifi?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656077 karllenz
<karllenz> idk if that works
<karllenz> how do i remove ndiswrapper
<oxigen> hi all!
<oxigen> 8.04 is really nice distro! i can finally use blender & compiz together too!
<oxigen> but there are still issues with sound..
<sigp239> I downloaded alpha 6 and it will not work on one of my computers.
<sigp239> I can actually boot from the CD and get to the screen where I choose my language (English) and then I choose to boot from the Live CD. The screen goes black and there is some white text that says some stuff about the kernel mapping (I think this is normal) and after that it just goes totally black and never loads Ubuntu.
<sigp239> I tried the same CD on my wife's Dell computer and it works fine. Can anyone help please?
<oxigen> sigp239: on which hardware?
<sigp239> GeForce 8800GTX
<sigp239> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz
<sigp239> Asus P5B Deluxe motherboard
<sigp239> NEC 20WMGX2 20.1" widescreen monitor
<sigp239> 4GB Crucial Ballistix memory
<oxigen> hmm, i'm just a user..
<oxigen> but this graphics card is quite new, huh?
<oxigen> did you try to boot in safe mode or something?
<oxigen> looks like problem with default 'nvidia' driver
<sigp239> could be
<sigp239> how do I boot in safe mode?
<oxigen> huh, i don't remember, but i think there's an option..
<c_sokun> look like hardy 6 come with mysql pre-install is it true?
<sigp239> I dont have ubuntu installed...I'm just trying to boot from the live cd
<c_sokun> I just finished installation of alpha 6 and I got 79 update which include mysql-common :D
<bazhang> need an op in #ubuntu
<oxigen> bazhang: sudo su :P
<sigp239> oxigen:  this video card has been out for at least 8 months
<oxigen> sigp239: well, that's still young, i guess..
<sigp239> I suppose
<oxigen> you know there is no open info about this card, people need to do reverse engineering..
<sigp239> so?
<sigp239> ubuntu does not support nvidia cards?
<oxigen> well this take time
<oxigen> check also ubuntu forums about this card issues..
<sigp239> so I cannot use nvidia cards with linux?
<oxigen> i have 7600 and it work great
<sigp239> so I have installed linux with my card before, it should work
<oxigen> well, as i said, i'm just a user here, i can only guess..
<oxigen> did you check ubuntu forums?
<oxigen> i waited more than one year for the 64 bit distro which i can install on my hardware. 8.04 finally work as it should
<sigp239> I am using 64 bit also.
<oxigen> yea, but you have newer graphics card
<macogw> sigp239: try getting the driver from nvidia.com
<macogw> sigp239: idk if it works on 64bit or not though
<sigp239> how do I do that?
<sigp239> I'm just trying to boot the install CD
<macogw> go to nvidia.com and download it
<macogw> oh
<oxigen> sigp239: you should report a bug
<macogw> do that oonce its installed then
<oxigen> heh
<sigp239> macogw:  I can't install
<macogw> you can just use safe graphics mode for installing...just wont have 3D
<macogw> sigp239: use the altnerate CD if safe graphics mode is failing
<oxigen> yea, safe graphics mode is the way..
<macogw> it's a text-based installer (has a gui once its installed though)
<sigp239> macogw: How do I use safe graphics mode?
<oxigen> sigp239: i think there's an option (lower left corner iirc)
<sigp239> ok
<sigp239> didn't work
<oxigen> oh
<sigp239> It tried to go into text mode but then I just got a black screen forever
<oxigen> well, all i can suggest you now is to report a bug with added your hardware conf and wait for the next alpha.. :(
<sigp239> this is not right.
<oxigen> :)
<sigp239> it should work on my computer
<sigp239> I just checked, the geforce 8800 has been out for 2 years now
<oxigen> but you will see how happy you will be once it will work! :)
<oxigen> as i am now! \o/
<sigp239> I don't think anyone will see my bug
<oxigen> of course they will!
<macogw> sigp239: try alpha 5 maybe?
<macogw> there was some bug recently with nvidia, wasnt there?
<sigp239> macogw: I tried alpha 5 before, it has the same problem
<macogw> oh
<oxigen> i have alpha 5 installed actually
<macogw> well you can still try the alternate cd to install
<sigp239> what does the alternate cd do?
<macogw> and then the bug's just on the live cd
<macogw> it's a text-based installer
<macogw> you'll have a gui on the installed system
<oxigen> yes, try that
<macogw> but you use the arrow keys, tab, and enter to do the install
<sigp239> macogw: I tried to go into text mode just now, and it didn't work
<macogw> you cant do that from the live cd
<macogw> its a completely separate disk
<macogw> safe graphics mode means low resolution, no 3D. that's what you just tried.  alternate means text
<oxigen> yes
<sigp239> macogw: I didn't see safe graphics mode
<oxigen> oh
<macogw> should be the 3rd option maybe on the boot menu
<sigp239> I just saw something like F6 Boot Options
<sigp239> nothing that said safe graphics mode
<macogw> it used to be the 2nd option but then they added "just install, no live environment"
<macogw> hmm leme se..
<macogw> *lemme see
 * macogw boots the other laptop from hardy alpha 6 disk
<macogw> woah it did poof
<macogw> sigp239: ok text mode interface isnt an installer at all
<macogw> thats for you to specify boot parameters
<sigp239> oh.  well it didn't work anyway.
<macogw> dang whered safe graphics go?
<macogw> did they trash it under the assumption that X will ever always work 100% of the time? i hope not...
<macogw> sigp239: try vga=771 for the option
<sigp239> ok
<macogw> thats what the help thing suggested :P
<sigp239> ok
<sigp239> I'm downloading the alternate cd right now
<coz_> hey all
<sigp239> 604kB/s
<sigp239> so why is there no safe graphics mode in alpha 6?
<oxigen> report a bug! :P
<oxigen> you know that's also one way of supporting ubuntu!
<macogw> there's no OEM mode on hardy either
<macogw> i want to report a bug to Backtrack (Slack-based security distro) for releasing a 701MB iso
<oxigen> developers like good bug reports!
<macogw> i just submitted two bug reports
<macogw> bug #199771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199771 in kdeedu "Half the words in KTouch aren't real words or are incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199771
<macogw> and bug #199773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199773 in kdeedu "KTouch doesn't have a way to measure wpm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199773
<macogw> ktouch is how *not* to spell words
<oxigen> hmm, 701MB iso is tricky one indeed! :)
<macogw> one better: at a security conference they gae out live security toolkit dvds that also had some mp3's...and no mp3 decoders
<macogw> s/gae/gave
<macogw> oxigen: ^
<Ayabara> anyone using FF3.0 and a dark theme? the userContent.css I had to make this nice in FF2 doesn't seem to do the trick anymore
<oxigen> macogw: haha
<isaac> hi there
<isaac> just dist-upgraded today (my last dist-upgrade was two weeks ago or so)
<isaac> and now gnome is completely broken from my user
<isaac> but a new user work flawlessly
<isaac> gnome-panel freezes after loading the menu and the logout applet
<isaac> and any other gnome app I try to launch freezes too
<isaac> any idea? :)
<savvas> isaac: did you use update-manager -d ?
<savvas> dist-upgrade usually breaks stuff :\
<muszek> hi
<muszek> I just got external sound blaster mp3+ (usb sound card)... anyone got something similar to work?
<muszek> the only sound I get out of it is those "bells" (the ones you hear after you log in to gnome) when I plug this card in (even if I plug it 5 minutes after logging in).
<muszek> I haven't heard it make any other sounds yet...
<savvas> er..
<savvas> muszek: try volume control -> file -> change device
<muszek> done that
<savvas> hm.. there was a kernel module for sound blaster..
<muszek> one other weird thing: if I even touch the master slider, the left channel goes all the way to the bottom and can't be raised.  I can move the right channel.
<savvas> sudo modprobe snd-sb-common ?
<muszek> I've entered "modinfo soundcore" according to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio and I have it loaded
<savvas> ah ok, I'm not very familiar with these
<muszek> I've done what you said - it didn't do anything
<muszek> at least there was no output
<savvas> have you tried with OSS?
<muszek> no
<muszek> how do I do that?
<savvas> well no idea, from what I see on my soundcard, i have hda intel on alsa and realtek on oss
<savvas> alsa-oss ? :\
<muszek> where do you have those options?  volume control -> file -> change device?
<savvas> yep
<muszek> I have... 9 different options there - went through all of them with no luck
<muszek> I guess I'll start by booting to gutsy to see if it worked fine before pulse audio came
<savvas> try the live cd, it'll save you some time instead of installing everything back
<savvas> unless you have a dual boot :)
<muszek> sure :)
<muszek> thanks for your help, bye
<savvas> oh god
<savvas> 37.3mb of a firefox crash report
<savvas> *37.7mb
<savvas> how the heck am I supposed to upload this one?!
<savvas> firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in NS_InvokeByIndex_P()
<Amaranth> savvas: Yeah, I can't help you
<Amaranth> And please don't PM people without asking
<savvas> ah you were here
<savvas> didn't see you, i saw Amaranth_ leaving
<gilster32> anyone here got experience using DVD-RAM discs in any ubuntu release? i am trying to get some native gui support for them
<timing> howly! haha
<timing> pressing shift and some chars give's me weird characters
<timing> hello how are you: HELLOሕኦAREውይኦኡ?
<timing> ህምm
<timing> ስሂት ምይ ተርሚናል ኢስ ብሮከን ኖw
<rsk> timing: me2
<rsk> change i the gnome panel back to english
<timing> hello test
<timing> yeah
<timing> okay
<timing> so why is this auto ?
<timing> oo
<timing> shift +space is doing this
<rsk> some new default afaik
<rsk> noticed it also
<timing> ugh
<timing> how do i disable the thing?
<timing> it's not in the services gui thing
<rsk> i closed the app in the menu
<rsk> rightclick exit
<rsk> =)
<timing> it starts up again
<yemu> hi i have problem with mounting nfs shares in hardy
<yemu> the shares are on a servr running gutsy
<yemu> it's been broken for a couple of days
<yemu> earlier it worked ok
<yemu> and even mounted autmatically
<yemu> now it doesn't neither automatically nor from command line
<amikrop> In Battle for Wesnoth, why the Campaign button does nothing (I can't start a new campaign)?
<rsk> amikrop: do you have the campaingns installed?
<rsk> they might be separate packages
<mooboo1> yesterday i got updates, then turn off computer, go sleep. today i wake up, and start computer, and file system icons from disk2 is not on desktop
<mooboo1> and they're not mounted by default
<Amaranth> mooboo1: gvfs was changed to not show mounts unless they're mounted in /media or in $HOME
<mooboo1> Amaranth, ah, okay thanks
<mooboo1> but before partitions where automounted, now not anymore
<mooboo1> i have my mp3 on the other disk that dont get automounted
<mooboo1> so when i must mount it, before i can play music
<mooboo1> how can i fix this?
<mooboo1> they got automounted before, not anymore
<Amaranth> mooboo1: you have to set it up to mount in /media
<Amaranth> mooboo1: in your fstab
<mooboo1> but before i didnt need edit fstab, it mounted it anyways on bootup, without i have to ask?
<mooboo1> /mnt/ 	Temporarily mounted filesystems.
<mooboo1> - /media/ 	Mount points for removable media such as CD-ROMs (appeared in FHS-2.3).
<mooboo1> - /mnt/ 	Temporarily mounted filesystems.
<mooboo1> wow this is strange, "removable media" are "temporarily mounted"
<mooboo1> and where is permanently mounted file systems?
<mooboo1> i have 2 hard disk in my computer, both are more or less permanent
<KrimZon> i updated and my fonts have changed
<KrimZon> its either taller or actually using vera instead of something else
<mooboo1> KrimZon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4471427#post4471427
<KrimZon> ah, thanks
<mooboo1> :)
<KrimZon> back to normal
<mooboo1> great :)
<amikrop> rsk: aha. ok.
<KrimZon> ahh... it's not changed for apps run as root such as synaptic
<KrimZon> presumably thats just a case of the .fonts.conf being put somewhere else
<Milos_SD> KrimZon, and also it is not changed in GDM login screen ...
<DrHalan> hey guys do hyperlinks in pdign work for me. cause here i click them and firefox doesnt open them or anything
<mooboo1> try rightclick on them
<mooboo1> idk
<KrimZon> "right click -> open link in browser" is what i normally use
<katcita> hi
<KrimZon> hi
<bardyr> Hey, how can i reinstall grub/mbr, i've have tried installing grub2 in Ubuntu Hardy but it killed a kernel upgrade so i reverted back to the stable release of grub but it wont update the boot loader on boot, but the menu.list in /boot/grub is updated
<katcita> I've just installed hardy6, it works fine but I don't see restricted driver manager, hi KrimZon
<mooboo1> maybe ask in #grub, idk
<katcita> I mean alpha6
<mooboo1> or try 'man grub'
<mooboo1> im a noob, i dont know anhything
<darx> how can i monitor the disk IO? is there something like top for that?
<dr_Willis> Weirdness.. updated.. and my xorg configs got all confused-ified :)
<KrimZon> i'm having worse problems with power management now - the gnome panel isnt detecting that ac power has been plugged in, and it keeps dimming the screen every 5 minutes
<KrimZon> but the command line acpi program correctly detects everything
<DrHalan> mooboo1, right click "open link in browser" doesnt work either
<TheInfinity> DrHalan: perhaps  you have to set your browser in pidgin settings
<DrHalan> ah tahts nit xd
<DrHalan> now it works thanks guys
<AnRkey_> can i upgrade to hardy from gutsy using a iso burned to cd?
<AnRkey_> if so then how?
<willis_> I think you can. but   theres so many updates a week.. it may be faster to just upgrade over the internet.
<TheInfinity> AnRkey: alternate cd is your option. but if you ask this you should not use hardy. its really alpha
<willis_> I always do clean installs instead of dist upgrading.
<AnRkey_> i am in south africa and our wonderful internet access here is capped at 3gb/month
<AnRkey_> TheInfinity, thanks, but I think i'm ok :)
<bardyr> AnRkey, damm that is depressing
<AnRkey_> bardyr, it's pretty depressing yeah
<TheInfinity> AnRkey_: you know that alpha software has lots of updates almost every day? ;)
<bardyr> AndrewB, i have a 20mbit flatrate uncapped for 20 euros/month here :/
<AnRkey_> TheInfinity, yes i do know
<willis_> Yep. Im thinking ive seen like 100mb of updates here in the last 2 days.
<bardyr> AnRkey_, *
<AnRkey_> bardyr, i had a 10mb fibre line at work in london
<AnRkey_> bardyr, thanks for cheering me up! :D
<bardyr> np ;)
<AnRkey_> i commented out my repos in the sources.list file
<AnRkey_> then added the cd with apt-cdrom
<AnRkey_> then i did sudo update-manager -d
<AnRkey_> and it shows 2 updates
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: upload as well as download for that price ?
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, 2mb upload
<AnRkey_> the japanese have gbit links i hear
<h3sp4wn> I have 10/10 here
 * AnRkey_ bursts into tears
<willis_> Of coruse whats the point of these uber-fast links.. if the isps yell at you for maxing them out. :)
<h3sp4wn> But its a uni network
<willis_> or if you can never find a site that gives you the data you want at the higher speeds. :)
<AnRkey_> that's right willis_ complain about the fast lines!
<h3sp4wn> Mine can be maxed download using most mirrors - and I get about 1/2 of my upload speed to the US
<h3sp4wn> (where I have a vps)
<willis_> AnRkey,  :) we had this debate yesterday in here i think.
<AnRkey_> we have it daily here
<AnRkey_> in south africa that is
<willis_> My isp  sent me email; about the higher up/down speeds I get now.. followed by a letter warning me about execssive bandwith ussage.
<AnRkey_> 9 billion rand profit last year is what our Telkom made
<AnRkey_> woohoo, food is ready
<AnRkey_> bbl
<h3sp4wn> willis_: What is excessive ? (My vps comes with 100GB for $20)
<h3sp4wn> So bandwidth isn't even that expensive
<willis_> h3sp4wn,  aparently whatever they  want to call it.
<willis_> Yea... the samba networking browser stuff is working now !
<h3sp4wn> Change isps then I guess
<willis_>  h3sp4wn   others in area are even more limited. :)
<willis_> gotta love locked in markets.
<willis_> Hmm Gnome is calling this share 'Windows Shares On mshome'  - thats a bit of a legenty name to call it. :)
<willis_> its not even on a windows machine.
<h3sp4wn> The new sun cifs server is nice
<h3sp4wn> Dunno whether anyone ported it to Linux or bsd yet
<DrHalan> is flash using oss?
<h3sp4wn> No but it can
<h3sp4wn> (flashsupport.c from 4front)
<bardyr> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58876/ when im trying to install grub2, does anybody know how i can fix it?
<DrHalan> how can i se flash'S sound device?
<nomasteryoda|w> in not grub2 experimental at this stage?
<timing> hey, why are mp3players removed from the removable drives and media settings window?
<timing> now rhythmbox is starting again
<timing> which i disabled a while ago
<timing> and now the option is gone
<timing> o wait
<timing> that was [preferred applications ofcourse :-)
<amikrop> Battle for Wesnoth problem solved. The wesnoth-music package is required, although it is not a package requirement. Proposed fix: make wesnoth-music a package requirement for the wesnoth package (like wesnoth-data).
<amikrop> So, the Canonical guys (or maybe just MOTU?) must make the wesnoth-music package, a requirement of the wesnoth package.
<amikrop> Or merge the wesnoth-music package with the wesnoth-data package.
<amikrop> Oh, I noticed that there is a wesnoth-all package.
<amikrop> I really believe that the wesnoth-all package should replace the wesnoth package.
<amikrop> There is no reason why someone would want to install wesnoth but not wesnoth-all.
<amikrop> So, the wesnoth package should be like the wesnoth-all package is now.
<amikrop> Please, consider replacing the wesnoth package with the wesnoth-all package.
<amikrop> Or, in other words, rename wesnoth to wesnoth-core and wesnoth-all to wesnoth.
 * ccooke discovers why people were ranting about SCIM
<ccooke> it isn't at all hard to make it stop being annoying, though
<woden> When I start Ubuntu I get a black screen, but if start in "recovery" mode and then choose to do a "normal" boot, I can get to the GDM login screen.
<rsk> woah.
<woden> Anyone know what the problem is?
<woden> Also, when I did an install of Ubuntu, it would go to a black screen forever, unless I pressed F6 and took out the quiet and splash options.
<woden> How do I get rid of the stupid SCIM thing that keeps switching my keyboard to English/European?
<rsk> close it
<KrimZon> i uninstalled scim it with synaptic because i kept getting a completely random charset come up
<KrimZon> i think it was some key combination that's too easy to press while typing
<woden> rsk:when I close it, it launches again automatically.
<woden> how do I get rid of the european mode?
<rsk> uninstall it woden
<protonchris> On hardy in a gnome terminal, mutt show us with a grey background.  Do anyone know how to change the background to black.
<protonchris> c10
<woden> How do I add the horizontal and vertical sync lines to my xorg.conf?
<instabin> Warsow needs updated its an old version
<askand> Hi, If I write in terminal for example "sudo apti" and then press tab to autocomplete, it doesnt work.. can someone confirm that bug?
<morphir|desk> trackerd are eating cpu
<morphir|desk> (100%)
<morphir|desk> it's evil ^^
<woden> Where is the trash icon?
<morphir|desk> woden, in your trashbin?^^ (i dunno)
<woden> I don't have a trashbin anywhere on my screen
<hyderom> hey guys, i can't enable compiz for some reason. it's automatically deetected in fedora and mandriva.  http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/store/pcw_page.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1128842374.1204992069@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdjadedhjdmmdhcflgceggdhhmdgmi.0&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=823514&category_oid=
<hyderom> can anyon help please
<hyderom> anyone here?
<bazhang> what is that link?
<askand> Hi, I installed ubuntu with wubi and now I get this when trying to boot " SDB: assuming drive cache: write through" and some kind of commandline called inittram something...what can I do?
<Danie4> Hello.
<Danie4> I'm trying to config xorg.conf
<Danie4> in Hardy Heron
<Danie4> but it's a minimal cofign file
<Danie4> Can anybody help me?
<pushax> If anyone hasn't got Java working in Hardy Heron then here's a solution. ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173966 in sun-java6 "java not working in firefox on kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pushax> ehhee
<lime4x4> anyone have any luck getting flash to work in hardy 64 bit? I tried a few of the guides for gutsy 64 which didn't work
<ikkinu> hi all, when I run time-admin, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58900/ . It happens with every *-admin command. Does anyone have the same problem and/or fixed it?
<J-_laptop> do any of the new current 50 packages break wireless?(last update)I guess it's kind of a stupid question since everyone doesn't have the same hardware
<bjwebb> hi
<getoo> is it safe to uncomment canonical from /etc/apt/source.list
<getoo> ?
<getoo> or not yet :X
<bjwebb> my question is screenlets
<bjwebb> are they going to be included in hardy if your card can do compiz fusion?
<bjwebb> will they even be in repos?
<J-_laptop> !info screenlets hardy
<ubotu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1936 kB, installed size 7816 kB
<bjwebb> ah
<J-_laptop> Looks like they're in the repos, bjwebb
<bjwebb> yeah
<mEck0> hi! i'm running 8.04 alpha6 and have a problem with display dim when the laptop is running from AC-power. Under Power Management, I don't have checked the box "dim display when idle", and display brightness is set to 100%, so I suspect that it's a bug
<bjwebb> i just want to build ammunition agains t vista fanboys
<bjwebb> i should imagine most people don't really want screenlets, so no point having them by default
<mEck0> and it is very annoying, because several times a minute I must set brightness to 100% via my laptops keyboard fn+f10 manually...
 * ikkinu is away: help, please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58900/ :)
<J-_laptop> mEck0: It was bugged in alpha5 too. They probably haven't fixed it yet.
<mEck0> J-_laptop, ah ok :/
<mEck0> do you know if it is possible to do some kind of workaround to get it work?
<J-_laptop> I don't know, the dimming doesn't work with my laptop either.
<mEck0> okay, hope they will fix it soon
<J-_laptop> mEck0: check the forums, or google. Make sure they're tlaking about Hardy and not some other distro, or codename.
<mEck0> J-_laptop, yeah will do, thx
<woden> I have no sound...How do I setup my sound card in Ubuntu?
<musashi> i broke my gutsy install playing with raid. i was thinking of installing hardy. are there any showstoppers right now? would it be fairly safe as a main os? I do have another install of gusty to fall back on. i can survive some breakage but would like to avoid "a lot" of issues. thanks
<dsargeant> musashi: It works for me right now, but there is no guarantee it won't break with future updates.
<DanaG> I have major keyboard breakage that drives me batty, sometimes.
<dsargeant> DanaG: is it because of scim?
<hackel> With the new b43 wireless driver, my wireless interface is now "wlan0_rename" and I have a dummy interface called "eth1" that seems to do nothing.  Anyone know what the reason for this is, and/or how to get it set back to eth1?
<musashi> dsargeant, yeah, i'm familiar with that scenario. i've run every release since dapper (except gutsy - i'm getting lazy) in it's alpha state. i'm just as adventurous as i used to be. thanks for the info.
<DanaG> Not just that eating spaces issue; that's easy to fix in the SCIM settings.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ryanpg> anyone experiencing weirdness/badness with font rendering currently? Seems like the "native" or bytecode interpreter is somehow goofed up
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone noticed firefox 3 just feels dog slow
<h3sp4wn> (firefox 2.0.0.12 feels faster running over NX on a vps on another continent
<DanaG> Firefox 3 sucks when typing in any sort of dropdown box, such as the Google search box -- you have to play "dodge the dropdown", or when you press enter, it'll disregard what you've typed and just use the entry you were hovering over.
<DanaG> And the address bar freezes Firefox too often.
<ryanpg> I actually haven't had that much trouble with FF
<ryanpg> do you guys thing your issues may be related to the theme?
<ryanpg> since 3 has more gnome theme support built in
<h3sp4wn> Don't know it doesn't display some sites right either
<woden> How do I get my Creative Labs SB X-Fi to work in Ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> woden: www.opensound.com
<h3sp4wn> Don't know of any other drivers with source
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
 * DanaG has only ever bought one Creative sound card, and won't ever buy any others: the cardbus Audigy2.  
<woden> h3sp4wn:  can I get it to work with Ubuntu supported way?
<h3sp4wn> woden: No
<woden> ok
<h3sp4wn> You can use the deb version of oss
<h3sp4wn> thats as close as you can get (Unless the binary alsa drivers from creative were fixed)
<DanaG> What the hell?  I did a vt-switch, and my keyboard settings broke!
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: The xfi hardware is not bad
<DanaG> Yeah, but Creative as a company sucks.
<DanaG> Just look at their attitude towards customers: buy our stuff, and then we abandon you and ignore you.
<h3sp4wn> emu cards are alright technically I just go on what works well with 4front
<DanaG> Even if you don't use Vista, take a look at their Vista forum to see why I think the company deserves a boycott.
<h3sp4wn> maudio is no better for vista (64 bit)
<DanaG> vaaarfgh, I tried hitting ctrl-v and got the letter v, and then tried hitting ctrl-a 3 times and got the letter 'a'.
<DanaG> v(10:52:09 AM) DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<DanaG> (10:52:36 AM) DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<h3sp4wn> alsa with ice1712 / ice1724 is a farse
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Those two or three bugs are all related.
<DanaG> Now I have to restart X.
<ryanpg> I don't know... I had no trouble with my maudio delta
<ryanpg> worked great in fact
<gilster32> can someone give me a hand with java6 in heron?
<JoshOvki> hi there. just a quick question. Ive been using kde4 on gutsy, now im upgrading to hardy will i need to reinstall it?
<ryanpg> so no one is getting ugly fonts all of a sudden eh?
<ryanpg> JoshOvki, how did you get kde4 on your system?
<JoshOvki> ppa repositoys then apt-get install kde4-core
<JoshOvki> *repositorys
<ccooke> ryanpg: oddly enough, when I rebooted this morning the fonts looked much, much better than they did before
<ryanpg> JoshOvki, right... which ones
<ryanpg> ccooke, lol, laptop LCD or cathode ray?
<ccooke> laptop lcd
<JoshOvki>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<ryanpg> JoshOvki, then you're asking for trouble I'd guess
 * JoshOvki smacks forhead as he see's the gutsy part
<ryanpg> hardy has some kde4 packages in it already
<ryanpg> it may be an ugly (and kinda pointless) upgrade or it may be fine
<JoshOvki> i hope it will be fine. else its just a reinstall
<ryanpg> pointless because IMHO it's going to be pretty hard for you to do much testing and bug reporting with 3rd party kde stuff wedged in there
<JoshOvki> yeh i think i might start from scratch again
<dsargeant> !question | gilster32
<ubotu> gilster32: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DanaG> I like the changed font rendering ... it's like I have the "legacy" LCD filter back!
<ryanpg> well... whatever changed I hope it changes back soon... it looks the crap to me
<ryanpg> the line thicknesses are all over the place and I've got some insane blue fringing
<gilster32> yes yes no asking to ask. i got it. I am trying to run jar app and it isnt starting up, i am not sure if i need some policiy permission to run java apps
<DanaG> Well, I hope they give us a CHOICE in fontconfig.
<ryanpg> DanaG, you should already have one... Native or Autohinter
<DanaG> They did for a while, but then they broke it so only the Cleartype-esque hinting was available.
<ryanpg> huh, dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config gave me that option anyway
<DanaG> That's not it.
<DanaG> I've tried it both ways; it's not the same.
<DanaG> Make sure Xorg is showing the correct value for your screen's DPI rating.
<ryanpg> lol, if I type "if" the "f" is tall... if I type "fn" the "f" shrinks
<ryanpg> I need to make a screenshot of this crappiness :P
<DanaG> My screen is 99.89DPI; oddly enough, changing between 99 and 100 in the gnome font thingy makes a rather large difference.
<ryanpg> not surprised, font and color handling on the FOSS desktop is IMHO pretty poor still
<dsargeant> gilster32: is it maybe related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/87947 ?
<gilster32> dsargent: yes i think it may be. i am looking at output now. give me a sec
<ryanpg> not all f's are created equal, some are a pixel taller
<ryanpg> (or two)
<ryanpg> ubotu, fontconfig
<ryanpg> hrm
<gilster32> dsargeant: yes it is. I got the xcb error. This is huge. I need to run java apps ;-(
<ryanpg> gilster32, there's a workaround though I think
<ryanpg> export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<dsargeant> gilster32: I followed these instructions to fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/192761/comments/4
<gilster32> yes i just did it
<ryanpg> I would suggest you try the environment variable first gilster32
<gilster32> the lock export
<ryanpg> oh...
<ryanpg> oh :)
<ryanpg> did it work after that?
<gilster32> yep. man that is a huge bug. not having java run properly after standard install.
<ryanpg> gilster32, java says it's an X problem, X says it's a java problem
<gilster32> man i hop cannonical is taking it serious
<gilster32> hope*
<gilster32> i am assuming it will be fixed by beta release time
<ryanpg> well, if it's a java issue then cannonical wont have much to do with it
<ryanpg> but I don't know enough to guess really
<gilster32> i hear ya. eitherway. java  and java plugings are one of those things that the average new user wants working out-of the box.
<ryanpg> I'd agree gilster32
<gilster32> dsargeant: thanks for the bug link. the export lib worked fine
<ryanpg> I think the bigger issue is "X"
<gilster32> do you mean X in general?
<ryanpg> yeah
<gilster32> i have only been using heron the last few days. What problems are you having?
<ryanpg> just a lot of changes happening in general, performance is very poor, the driver situation is potentially improving but even hardware with docs is flakey
<gilster32> right
<ryanpg> I've been on linux for more than 13 years now - I can tell you for the first decade I used X I heard over and over and over "If we had documentation we'd have better performance than windows. But those mean companies wont give us what we need."
<ryanpg> wel... I want my "better than windows" now please :)
<gilster32> indeed. X config is still the universal drawback for the virgin unix person. I was over at a friends house the other day. he has feisty i think. either way he just wanted dual screen working properly. what a headache. that stuff should be so much more intuitive and ingrained into the gui
<dsargeant> gilster32: no problem
<TheInfinity> gilster32: exacly my opinion
<gilster32> yep. I am glad that the new ATI drivers work with AIGLX
<ryanpg> gilster32, they're trying to get rid of it all together
<ryanpg> have a config file free X
<ryanpg> but that work has been delayed
<gilster32> man that would be the day
<gilster32> basic video config should be the config. We need a basic screen config  just like in, please forgive me. windows.
<dsargeant> how would that work? x would auto-configure?
<gilster32> well i dont know if i am in favour of eliminating the .conf file all together, but the configuring should be so much more intuitve and straight forward.
<dsargeant> agreed
<gilster32> this new 'Monitor Resolution' thing they got on the go here is completely inept.
<WorkingOnWis1> while trying to compile the vboxdrv module I ger the error "Makefile:75: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop." in the log file. I have done " KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-11-generic/",  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-11/" and still get the eror.
<gilster32> why does it not let me change the resolution for the love of god....
<dsargeant> gilster32: which monitor resolution thing?  Screen resolution under preferences or screens and graphics under administration?
<gilster32> Screen Res. I am trying to tell this thing to go to 1600X1200 and it wont do it.
<dsargeant> yeah, It's limited by xorg.conf
<gilster32> so i can only change res in the screens and graphics. ?
<dsargeant> the screens and graphics can be used to change xorg.conf, but not dependably; I've broken x with it.
<gilster32> me too. mannnnnnny times
<gilster32> oh well. will do it manually. again.
<dsargeant> things seem to be improving with xorg 7.3
<gilster32> on an offshoot topic
<dsargeant> i haven't had to hand edit xorg.conf in a while
<gilster32> has anyone gotten xgl working in heron
<DanaG> nvidia-settings and ATI's ccc can do multi-monitor config.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87947 in libx11 "xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [Unknown,Fix released]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192761 in sun-java6 "Java JVM 6 Swing Crashes  (dup-of: 87947)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dsargeant> wow, why is ubotu so slow?  I posted those bugs a long time ago.
<Flannel> dsargeant: sometimes ubotu has lag spikes (either in network, or in program), and looks like he just caught up
<Flannel> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Flannel> See?  quick again
<ryanpg> dsargeant, do you use a mouse and a touchpad?
<ryanpg> I had to do some big time acrobatics to get that working :P
<dsargeant> ryanpg: touchpad and trackpoint (lenovo laptop)
<dsargeant> it worked out of the box
<ryanpg> dsargeant, nice... with a usb mouse connected too?
<dsargeant> i'm connecting one now, i've never tried it
<dsargeant> it seems to work fine
<ryanpg> very good
<ryanpg> was not so fine for me - but that's the point really - experiences differ so greatly
<dsargeant> definitely
<dsargeant> I wish my thumb buttons worked automatically, though
 * ikkinu is back (gone 02:06:01)
<dsargeant> ryanpg: what kind of system did you have trouble with?
<ikkinu> hi all, when I run time-admin, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58900/ . It happens with every *-admin command. Does anyone have the same problem and/or fixed it?
<ryanpg> perhaps it is/should be the job of the distributions to create flexible configuration options
<ryanpg> acer travelmate with a touchpad and a usb mouse
<ryanpg> I also wanted to be able to configure my touchpad
<ryanpg> seems like ideally X should be able to query (basic) hardware and configure it for optimal use
<ryanpg> I don't know if that's impossible based on how peripherals work or not though
<dsargeant> yeah, probably depends on the peripheral's support of linux
<ryanpg> right now is not the best time to benchmark usability though, I mean, I don't even know what acceleration architecture will be "king" in the future
<ryanpg> glucose, EXA, XAA, some-new-thing
<ryanpg> :)
<ryanpg> we're getting dri2 and an in-kernel memory manager, input hotplugging (which should address some of the issues above), new more featurific xrandr
<dsargeant> I think that goes for most of linux :)
<ryanpg> dsargeant, and has been true for more than a decade - I suspect will be true for decades to come
<ryanpg> it's all about lowered expectations :P
<dsargeant> I still have high hopes! Linux ftw!
<ikkinu> does anyone have problems with "unlocking" *-admin appz?
<ryanpg> maybe IBM will buy cannonical and Big Blue will be able to try to gain desktop marketshare again (learning lessons from OS2)?
<ryanpg> ikkinu, I had trouble "unlocking" gnome network settings for a while
<ryanpg> seems to work for me now though ikkinu
<ikkinu> ryanpg, I saw someone fixed with correct version of policykit-gnome
<ikkinu> the problem is that I have correct versions, and still errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58900/
<ryanpg> ikkinu, when do the last two messages appear in the console?
<ryanpg> I mean the Gtk-Message: one and the CRITICAL one, after or before you click the "unlock" button?
<ikkinu> ryanpg, when "unlocking"
<ikkinu> I run *-admin and after unlocking ... here the message
<ryanpg> is gnome-setting-daemon running ikkinu ?
<anonymous111> Hi. Is the new artwork still planned for Hardy, or has it been delayed until Intrepid?
 * DanaG hopes input-hotplug will still allow me to configure my touchpad.
<DanaG> Oh, and evdev for keyboard == pain.  Very much pain.
<DanaG> Try doing ANYTHING with shift-super stuck.
<ikkinu> ryanpg, how can I know it?
<ryanpg> anonymous111, I think a new theme is delayed for post hardy
<ryanpg> in a terminal type:
<ryanpg> ps cx | grep sett
<anonymous111> ryanpg: ok thanks for your help
<ryanpg> sheesh... hope I was correct
<ryanpg> :P
<ikkinu> ryanpg, it's running
<ryanpg> ikkinu, is dbus-daemon running?
<ryanpg> ikkinu, btw I'm mostly guessing here :D
<DanaG> Some time I should post the theme I've made up for myself.
<ryanpg> lol, speaking of stability
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<ikkinu> ryanpg, yes it is; I saw on launchpad someone asking the same; dbus is running :)
<ikkinu> :D
<ryanpg> hrm... my fonts look better now
<ryanpg> pretty avante guard theme there... I like the black and grey monolith DanaG
<ikkinu> firstly I thought it was because of f_print (for fingerprint), but I wasn't right :p
<chrisbudden14> hey there.  I've upgraded to hardy yesterday, and im stumped trying to get compiz to work!  http://pastebin.com/m413aec35 That is the output I am getting.  Fglrx is installed and working
<spiderfire> hello there
<ryanpg> ikkinu, try typing this in the terminal: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<DanaG> The black thing is a glitch, actually.
<DanaG> I think you were probably joking about that, though.
<ryanpg> it wont change anything just provide information
<ryanpg> DanaG, I was yes :P
<ikkinu> ryanpg, -r--r----- 1 root root 546 2008-01-29 18:00 /etc/sudoers
<DanaG> I also was using this thing for a while, until I realized it was making me feel rather gloomy:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-dark.png
<ryanpg> ikkinu, that looks wrong to me
<Flannel> ryanpg: looks right to me
<ikkinu> ryanpg, how should it look like? ;)
<dsargeant> DanaG: looks like the fedora metacity theme
<dsargeant> DanaG: the gloom might have something to do with the background :) ever heard of Seasonal Affective Disorder?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and that IS the Fedora theme, with the color changed to be less omg-so-bright-I-need-sunglasses.
<ryanpg> ikkinu, sorry, away for a second
<ryanpg> ikkinu, does sudo work for you?
<ikkinu> ryanpg,  yes
<dsargeant> DanaG: do you participate in ubuntu-art?
<ryanpg> ok, then that's probably not the problem anyway
<woden> anyone here get neverwinter nights working with 8.04?
<ikkinu> ryanpg,  having fingerprinting working and can't authenticate could be very frustrating :D
<dsargeant> DanaG: There's an art meeting in 26 min in #ubuntu-meeting that you might be interested in.
<ryanpg> ikkinu, I'm pretty much at a loss to help, though the message before the last is related to your theme I think "GtkButton::displace-focus"
<ryanpg> it's a loooong shot, but you might just for the heck of it try a different theme (that message may go away and be ruled out as part of the problem anyway)
<ikkinu> uh, Iìll try; thanks anyway, ryanpg
<woden> Ubuntu 8.04 desktop made to look like GNOME 2.22 proper...
<woden>  http://i27.tinypic.com/1zw4ll.jpg
<ryanpg> lol, you're welcome... I guess :P
<ryanpg> I actually had a lot of really strange and unpredictable errors when I was running the aurora theme
<woden> like it?  http://i27.tinypic.com/1zw4ll.jpg
<ryanpg> I don't woden
<ryanpg> :)
<sdrr> hi all, how can I upgrade on a text only system to hardy? I don't have "update-manager -d" installed, ...
<anarkia> hi
<anarkia> help?
<anarkia> hi
<ikkinu> ryanpg, I'm not lucky; human sucks, too :D
<dsargeant> anarkia: I've never tried it, but I think: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dsargeant> anybody know?
<woden> ryanpg: you don't like GNOME 2.22 proper?
<ryanpg> ikkinu, lol, does that message (the `GtkButton::displace-focus' of type... one) go away though? Just curious.
<Mark_Milliman> Anyone have any idea on how to delete a mime type installed by Amazon MP3 downloader in Hardy?
<ryanpg> woden, I think gnome and kde are exceedingly ugly actually
<Mark_Milliman> I want to get back to all of the MP3 files as audio/mpeg
<dsargeant> lol, I guess anarkia quit before I responded; just talking to myself
<ryanpg> the most recent version of the clearlooks engine helps a bit - some new options improve things marginally
<ikkinu> ryanpg, just "Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items" :D
<ryanpg> apt-get dist-upgrade
<woden> ryanpg:  so you are what, a console only user?
<ikkinu> I'll try :D
<ryanpg> woden, nope - I would love it if my FOSS desktop looked good
<ryanpg> graphic designers and GUI designers seem to be reluctant to work for free it seems
<woden> ryanpg: so what are you saying?  xfce?  fluxbox?
<ikkinu> ryanpg, clearlook sucks, too^2 :D
<ryanpg> woden, err... I'm saying the state of affairs on the open source desktop is a pretty ugly one all around
<SeveredCross> Plenty of open source desktops look nice.
<SeveredCross> GNOME generally looks fairly nice.
<ryanpg> themes can only go so far, there's some stuff with the widgets that need to be done
<ryanpg> SeveredCross, yeah if you're the kind of person that thought windows 3.1 looked pretty nice :P
<SeveredCross> Nicer than Windows anyway, and even more so with EMerald/Compiz/AWN/etc.
<SeveredCross> ryanpg: What the hell are oyu using twm? for a window manager?
<ryanpg> lipstick on a pig
<SeveredCross> What do you think looks good then?
<ryanpg> I'm using gnome with a theme I made myself (and also compiz et. all)
<SeveredCross> OS X?
<TheInfinity> os x :D
<ryanpg> er... et. al.
<ryanpg> osx does look good to me for the most part
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196242 <-- can anyone help me to isolate the reason of this bug?
<ryanpg> though I get sick of all the "gummy buttons" sometimes :D
<SeveredCross> You can almost exactly mimic that look with emerald themes and AWN.
<DanaG> oh yeah, I was eating lunch.
<ryanpg> SeveredCross, here's the deal... with commercial gui's people are obsessive _to the pixel_ about things, in FOSS we're just not at that point yet
<SeveredCross> So what imperfections are you seeing?
<TheInfinity> hey stop arguing about desktops help me finding the reason of this bug :p
<DanaG> I like the Aurora engine.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196242 in xorg "[Hardy] bulletproof xorg fails completely with mbp rev3" [Undecided,New]
<ryanpg> it's like (IMHO) the open source desktop is painted with a pretty broad brush - others (yes osx is an example) are just more refined
<SeveredCross> What exactly is wrong with the open source desktop.
 * ikkinu is away: c u
<mgunes> Aurora is just another unnecessary Murrine fork.
 * DanaG is glad not to have Apple's weirdness.
<TheInfinity> ryanpg: watch kde4 if you want an eyecandy desktop concept
<DanaG> Unnecessary?  Why?  It looks significantly different, to me.
<Mark_Milliman> Anyone have a clue on how to revert to the system MIME type for MP3?
<ryanpg> well.. ok, visual inconsistencies. For example, I have xchat open now - it has two scroll widgets, one has a pretty broad pixel border, the other is "embedded" in it's parent widget
<ryanpg> TheInfinity, it's not that I want a ton of bling/eyecandy, it's the little inconsistencies and details I want addressed
<SeveredCross> ryanpg: Hmm, I see what youmean now.
<TheInfinity> ryanpg: kde4 tries to make it - but until now its a large techdemo, so hope for 4.1 ;)
<spiderfire> im upgrading to hardy. my update manager seems stuck
<SeveredCross> I thought you meant the general theming and stuff was wrong. There are little inconsistencies, yes, but on the general it's not that bad.
<spiderfire> can i do this old school console style?
<Flannel> spiderfire: you can
<SeveredCross> Yes, but it's not preferable.
<spiderfire> just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DanaG> I used aptitude instead of apt-get.  If you run aptitude with no parameters, you get a nifty ncurses UI.
<DanaG> s/used/use/
<SeveredCross> apt-get dist-upgrade won't work unless you change sources.list first?
<ryanpg> DanaG, I get confused by aptitude, apt-get is pretty flawless for me
<spiderfire> it seems theyre changed
<spiderfire> i always get crazy lockups with the gnome gui
<SeveredCross> apt-get is a little better in hardy, it actually has purge as a command rather than apt-get --purge remove and stuff.
<Flannel> Eh?  How random
<spiderfire> or is it metacity
<spiderfire> no its gtk i think
<ryanpg> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> SeveredCross: it still has --purge, right?
<SeveredCross> Flannel: Now you can just do apt-get purge package rather than --purge rmeove package
<SeveredCross> s/rmeove/remove/
<Flannel> SeveredCross: dist-upgrade works without changing sources.list, it just wont change your version, it still does plenty (new kernels, etc)
<Flannel> SeveredCross: right, but does remove --purge still work?
<SeveredCross> Oh really? I didn't know that actually.
<SeveredCross> Flannel: Yeah, I believe slo.
<SeveredCross> Haven't tried it, I'm on Windows right now (wanted to play some games)
<Flannel> spiderfire: Make sure you have your metapackages installed
<spiderfire> metapackages?
<Flannel> ubuntu-desktop, linux-generic, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard
<spiderfire> ok
<Flannel> those are the important ones
<spiderfire> all of them or just the one i have?
<Flannel> then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then change your sources.list, then update/dist-upgrade again
<woden> anyone play neverwinter nights on ubuntu?
<Flannel> spiderfire: do you have ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<Flannel> (or edubuntu)
<DanaG> Watch out: if you use Wine, lock the version first.
<spiderfire> ubuntu
<Flannel> spiderfire: then all of those should be installed
<DanaG> The Hardy one is broke, or at least, it was the last time I tried.
<DanaG> s/broke/broken/
<DanaG> (I hit the 'n' key, I swear.)
<spiderfire> Flannel: yep they are
<ryanpg> DanaG, really it is? hrm... but the ubuntu version of wine is often broken isn't it
<Flannel> spiderfire: do you have any third party repositories?
<ryanpg> DanaG, I have had better luck using the versions from winehq
<spiderfire> Flannel: i removes those
<Flannel> spiderfire: Alright, update/dist-upgrade to make sure you have latest gutsy stuff, then change sources and do it again
<sdrr> hm I have installed hardy, ... but I can't seem to locate the linux-xen package, ...
<ryanpg> when I upgrade I usually do a dpkg-reconfigure -a afterwards - though I think it's probably overkill for most users
<Flannel> spiderfire: but, you should also (perhaps before this) check out launchpad and post a bug about update-manager not workng
<spiderfire> hmmm
<ryanpg> I meant, of course, upgrade to a newer OS release :P
<spiderfire> how do i check launchpad?
<ryanpg> spiderfire, to use launchpad you must first kill a chicken and scatter it's bones...
<spiderfire> that makes sense thanks
<spiderfire> i owe you one
<ryanpg> yes... then visit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<ryanpg> oh wait... you have  a gutsy bug
<oxigen> :)
<Flannel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ryanpg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/ search for your bug
<ryanpg> I win! my URL is longer!
<ryanpg> not to the swiftest, but to the most verbose... and on that note, I'm off for now
<ryanpg> thanks and later all!
<dereks> hi. How do i turn off compiz?
<anabasis> /msg nickserv identify kodachrome
<dereks> haha
<mellery> ሀልሎ
<mellery> wierd, system input method just changed to something not english
<DanaG> ctrl-shift and shift-ctrl will do that.
<DanaG> Take a look in the SCIM settings.  Also unbind shift-space, or SCIM will eat spaces after capital letters.
<mellery> How can I fix my sound in hardy? Pulseaudio doesnt make any noise, and ALSA gives static, OSS works but not in most programs
<mellery> thanks, just removed all the scim hotkeys
<spiderfire> how can i list system specs for reporting bugs?
<spiderfire> bug buddy?
<spiderfire> or is there something better
<spiderfire> i dont see bug buddy on here
<nemo> one of my CPUs has vanished in recent hardy
<nemo> anyone else noticed this?
<Pici> nemo: make sure you are using the generic kernel, not i386
<nemo> Pici: hm. waddaya know...
<nemo> when did *that* happen
<Pici> nemo: I've seen it a few times on upgrades, dunno why it happens
<spiderfire> how do i make sure im using generic kernel...i see im using i386
<nemo> Pici: odd too. Synaptic swears I have linux-generic enabled, and linux-386 disabled
 * nemo reinstalls
<nemo> oh well. time for another reboot I guess
<spiderfire> uname -a shows i386
<NickPresta> Alpha 6 is the last of the Alpha phase, correct?
<TheInfinity> yes
<NickPresta> Okay, thanks. I can't wait to play around with Hardy.
<heartsblood> Has hardy been updated with the compiz release?
<rsk> heartsblood: yes
<heartsblood> woot 3d desktop again
<heartsblood> do you know if that will make it's way in gutsy or will it be hardy only considering it's only a RC?
<rsk> probably hardy only
<crdlb> heartsblood: it's not possible to use compiz 0.7.x on gutsy without patching it to remove the requirement on x11-xcb
<heartsblood> hmm
<bmk789_> sometimes i forget im running hardy because its so stable......
<oxigen> hmm, i wonder is it useful for you guys to send all collected crash data (31mb)?
<wraund> is anyone else having trouble with the keyboard locking?
<DanaG> Yup, keyboard issue is a big huge pain.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<wraund> DanaG: not exactly like mine
<wraund> mine is slightly different :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<naught101> why are those undecided??
<naught101> 1
<khussein> I have ubuntu with successful wireless connectivity wlan0. However, after installing VirtualBox the wirelss connectivity is gone. I can't find wlan0 anymore
<khussein> Can someone help me with this please?
<wraund> hardy heron release khussein?
<naught101> is there any way (or reason not) to remove the scim icon from the system tray?
<khussein> Yes it is hardy
<spiderfire> are there visible changes in hardy?
<wraund> er
<wraund> depend on what you use
<wraund> KDE yes
<wraund> otherwise they are discreet
<oxigen> hmm, probably not, bad gateway :)
<wraund> also am I the only one that has noticed the MAJOR security flaw when you boot into recovery? you get the choice to drop straight into root terminal :/
<khussein> How can I enable the wireless detection?
<khussein> The card is found with lspci
<RAOF> wraund: That gets broght up every now and then, yes.
<wraund> RAOF: seems really daft :/
<spiderfire> i thought you need password though
<wraund> thats why i changed grub so you have to modify the root hd(0,0) part
<wraund> and you have to change before starting it up
<RAOF> wraund: Or you could just put a GRUB password in.
<wraund> zomg you can do that?
<wraund> *googles*
<wraund> oh yeah :P
<wraund> course you can its in menu.lst :P
<RAOF> wraund: But for that to be worth anything, you need to have disabled booting from anything but harddrive, and set a BIOS password, etc.
<spiderfire> what i couldnt figure out is why i have no console
<oxigen> but memory handling looks much better!
<spiderfire> just a flashing _
<moope1> hullo, kubuntu is taking ages to load on boot. It seems to spend a long time looking for resume images. Any one know how to fix?
<spiderfire> maybe it is fixed in hardy
<wraund> spiderfire: that is the topic here :P
<kfbishop> So, the MOTD says the Network Manager problem is fixed and available..   My questions are: A) is this the fix to 0.6.6 breaking wireless connections (atheros), and B) where can I find it?  Does not appear to be in any of the repos.  Am I just impatient?
<spiderfire> for me? I have no console outside X
<darx> hi i'm trying to get a backtrace of yelp to submit a bug. after i install yelp-dbgsym, i cannot find a program named yelp-dbgsym anywhere in my $PATH when i try to backtrace yelp, i get no stack, no register prompts. what is the correct way to get a backtrace?
<darx> (gdb) backtrace full
<darx> No stack.
<darx> (gdb) info registers
<darx> The program has no registers now.
<RAOF> darx: Ideally apport would pop up offering to report the crash - that should have a backtrace.
<darx> RAOF: yelp doen't crash but the CPU usage goes 100%
<RAOF> Oh.  So why would gdb help?
<RAOF> You've killed yelp, and then tried "backtrace full", haven't you? :)
<darx> yes
<darx> i'm a noob
<darx> just trying to be helpful
<darx> :-P
<RAOF> Well... you've killed yelp.  The process no longer exists, so it has no state, backtrace, or registers :)
<RAOF> Also, yelp-dbgsym isn't a separate program.  It just installs the debug symbols we strip from the binary into a location that gdb can find them.
<darx> cool
<darx> here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/199860
<RAOF> A program that sits there, spinning at 100% CPU is more annoying to debug than one that crashes.  I'm not entirely sure how you'd go about it.
<darx> hmm
<RAOF> darx: I'd ask in #ubuntu-bugs for help.
<darx> cool thanks
<oxigen> this alphas are cool, reminds me on a good old funky debian :)
<oxigen> doh, i cant shut down nice... should go ctrl-alt-backspace..
<darx> RAOF: no ones answering me there. do you know how i can install the sysprof-module so i may be able to profile yelp?
<RAOF> Possibly with module-assistant?
<darx> there is only the sysprof-module-source package in the repos would i have to compile it myself and if yes can you give me some directions
<RAOF> I'm not really sure.
<RAOF> I'd try starting with module-assistant, which is the tool designed to build such kernel modules.
<darx> cool
<ccooke> Hmm. I think I could really get to like the new theme stuff I'm seeing.
<darx> yes it pretty cool also gnome is shaping up good
<darx> previously a lot of space was being wasted imho.. it used to feel cramped when compared to windows or osx
<darx> small fonts are also bearable in LCDs
<WorkingOnWis1> 0 people?????
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199860 in yelp "High CPU usage by yelp" [Medium,Incomplete]
<naught101> grrr.... why do we have SCIM?
<ethana2> so i can type in japanese
<ethana2> わたしわめいずづす
<KrimZon> ...by accident
<naught101> but if we don't need to type in japanese, then we don't need scim, right?
<ethana2> oops, nevermind
<ethana2> i killed that
<ethana2> in various ways... but you get the point
<ethana2> lol, yes
<ethana2> correct
<ethana2> well
<naught101> so why is there no Quit option in the contecxt menu??
<ethana2> or other languages
<ethana2> hindi and stuf
<ethana2> i have no idea
<naught101> oh.. exit... hehe
<ethana2> you mean in the tray?
<naught101> yeah, never mind
<ethana2> ok, yeah, i thought you were missing something ^_^
<KrimZon> what did i keep pressing to accidentally enable it while typing?
<DanaG> SCIMalso likes eating spaces if you don't disable the shift-space binding.
<DanaG> And do yourself a favor by removing the left-alt and left-shift and such bindings.
<KrimZon> ahh, shift space... that used to annoy me in pspad
<KrimZon> typing spaces between shifted characters and then bam, i get a bit of code inserted where i didnt want it
<rgreening> SCIM is part of LSB (Linux Standards Base) and being consistant is a good thing :)
<rgreening> hough perhaps some better sane defaults are warranted for SCIM
<DanaG> Definitely.  The current defaults drove me batty.
<rgreening> :)
<frandavid100> hi all
<DanaG> ANother annoying thing: when you press ctrl, the toolbar changes size.
<naught101> YAH! scim is killing open office!
<DanaG> It's extremely quite very distracting.
<DanaG> Ugh, I have this wiggling thing in the corner of my screen.
<nemo> how come I don't see japanese even after installing it, killing and restarting all scim processes?
<nemo> it shows up in scim config
<RAOF> DanaG: How did you got the latex scim modlue again?
<naught101> can I remove scim completely?
<nemo> naught101: you're using ubuntu and you don't know how to uninstall something?
<nemo> and hardy, at that?
<DanaG> Let me look for that one.
 * nemo looks at naught101 askance
<pwnguin> im pretty sure you can remove scim completely; i'm not having these scim troubles
<naught101> memo: non, I didn't say that
<naught101> I was asking if I can remove it, I meant do other things depend on it
<DanaG> scim-tables-additional
<pwnguin> helpfully, i dont speak asian languages
<pwnguin> or anything else that isnt english
<rgreening> If you install lsb then you get SCIM. If you don't care about being lsb compliant, remove SCIM (and consequently lsb)
<naught101> a qustion which I obviously didn't	need	 to ask
<naught101> good
<DanaG> It's cool for doing stuff like this:  200 μF.  300 Ω.  300 Ω. ← wtf?  there are two omegas.
<DanaG> or rather, Omegas.
<pwnguin> whcwhich notably breaks my screen session
<pwnguin> thanks
<oxigen> naught101: did you try to disable it with SCIM setup?
<oxigen> oh, he's gone
<nemo> pwnguin: um. how would that break screen?
<nemo> pwnguin: I'm using screen too actually
<nemo> you have a crappy terminal that can't grok unicode?
<^4nDr3s> hello all!! does anyone of you have a link to download hardy iso image?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-09
<KrimZon> ^4nDr3s: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron has it somewhere
<^4nDr3s> thank KrimZon
<KrimZon> np
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<bazhang> ^4nDr3s: for you ;]
<pwnguin> nemo: probably has to do with gnometerm or something
<^4nDr3s> haha thanks bazhang
<bazhang> no worries ^4nDr3s ;]
<^4nDr3s> release date is April the 24th right?
<bazhang> should be; though probably will be more stable at 8.04.1 ;]
<shirish> is anybody able to install openoffice.org ?
<bazhang> sure shirish
<shirish> bazhang: you don't get the dependency for openoffice.org-writer2latex ?
<bazhang> shirish: you got the hyphenation bug?
<shirish> bazhang: dunno but I get a dependency for openoffice-writer2latex & there doesn't seem to be a candidate version for the same.
<bazhang> shirish aha not sure if I tried to install that or not
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/198942
<shirish> bazhang: look at the bug above.
<bazhang> shirish: thanks! ;]
<DanaG> DAMN IT!  My keyboard got stuck again!
<DanaG> Ctrl-rightarrow.
<DanaG> WTF?  All my "space" symbols are now "sum" symbols.  That's broken.
<DanaG> You∑try∑working∑on∑a∑document∑where∑all∑the∑spaces∑now∑look∑like∑this.
<RAOF> DanaG: Huzzah for Sigma :)
<DanaG> And they're actually OVERLAPPING the text.
<DanaG> Somehow, the font is screwed up -- it's the "space" symbol.
<DanaG> Hah, ubotu died.
<DanaG> s/Hah/Eek/
<Dr_Willis> Trying to track down a tool. that basicially pings an ip/server every few min, and logs wether or not its up/down. - Anyone seen such a tool. or do i need to whip up some bash-fu-young?
<pwnguin> ping $host > log
<Dr_Willis> pwnguin,  i would like to get some more 'data' in there like time. :) been toying with 'sing'
<Dr_Willis> !info sing
<RAOF> Or, if you wanted to be swanky, you'd put that in a loop & add some sleep calls.
<Dr_Willis> bot is gone! egads! :0
<pwnguin> there's a prgoram called heartbeat
<theacolyte> I like mtr
<theacolyte> http://www.bitwizard.nl/mtr/
<pwnguin> !info heartbeat
<Dr_Willis> Im not monitoring my own servers. My isp has been flakey. im wantong to log when im connected/not.  so i can yell at them. :)
<theacolyte> use mtr
<theacolyte> it does what you want but along the entire route
<Dr_Willis> i got ntop running right now.  testing it out. Its a bit overkill for what im doing.
<theacolyte> it's more helpful for ISP's
<theacolyte> ntop is the wrong tool
<theacolyte> I think mtr is in the standard repos
<theacolyte> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mtr
<Dr_Willis> basicially Im wondering if my isp is seeing my torrent downloads and hanging me up competely for a few min.. OR if its somthing flakier on their end, I seem to get hungup/reconnected at random
<pwnguin> the much more challenging aspect here is going to be convincing the ISP they should fix it
<Dr_Willis> They just switched from Insight to comcast here in this town.
<RAOF> Dr_Willis: Sure that's not comcast sending TCP reset packets at you? :P
<RAOF> Dr_Willis: Oh, it _is_ commcast sending TCP reset packets at you. :)
<Dr_Willis> RAOF,  it 'seems'  it does it even when im not using torrents.
<theacolyte> it would only affect your bit torrent traffic
<pwnguin> Dr_Willis: wouldn't a simple test be to abstain from torrents for a while?
<Dr_Willis> pwnguin,  its hard to  cache with out some logging going on.. simce im not personally on the pc  all day. :)
<Dr_Willis> hard to catch. heh.. not cache
<pwnguin> how does one detect which connections are torrent and which ones are merely high port traffic
<theacolyte> rather than give a lecture on tcp/ip 101, you can look it up :P
 * pwnguin has deluge use full encryption
<Dr_Willis> pwnguin,  good Q. and theres encrypted torrent traffic.
<theacolyte> it's just the way it works
<theacolyte> (tm)
<Dr_Willis> mtr was in the repos. :) wee
<pwnguin> if you're continuing to assert that it's possible, i dont think you should bother with the lecture
<theacolyte> you'll like mtr a lot
<Dr_Willis> i just wasn basicially a  little list in a file every 10 min time, showing if i was connected, or not.
<theacolyte> it's obviously possible to detect bit torrent traffic
<theacolyte> The Sandvine net appliance uses a different approach to disrupt BitTorrent traffic that makes seeding impossible. The Sandvine net appliance intercepts peer-to-tracker communication to identify peers based on the IP address and port numbers in the peer list returned from the tracker.
<theacolyte> sounds pretty targeted to me
<theacolyte> and since comcast is sandvine's biggest  customer...
<Dr_Willis> Right - im not even seeding however.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Latest ubuntu set of updates/kernel - and now its only showing one cpu for me again...
<pwnguin> uname -a
<pwnguin> recently kernel updates seem to be pulling in -386 by default for me. it's highly annoying, i say.
<pwnguin> i wonder if i should start publishing my bootcharts
<pwnguin> i installed that ages ago
<pwnguin> there's now a couple hundred over time
<RAOF> Are you also seeing an inordinate amount of time waiting at "loading hardware drivers"?
<pwnguin> not sure
<pwnguin> but the graphic screen seems to stop for me during something that takes too long
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.24-11-386  - yep seems to be using the 386 kernel.
<superbob> Evenin all
<superbob> Just updated to Hardy, and it booted the 386 kernel by default - which doesnt have SMP compiled in
<Dr_Willis> superbob,  we were just discussing that. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I seemt o have the -386 AND -generic both installed
<superbob> Dr_Willis, Ditto
<superbob> It took me a while to realise, I had no wireless and only 1 core
<superbob> :p
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if its a grub update issue - thats setting the wrong kernel
<superbob> Did you try booting generic?
<Dr_Willis> just relized i was using 386 :)
<Dr_Willis> update grub shows it adding both entries..
<superbob> I just tried to boot the generic, and it failed
<superbob> checking logs now
<crdlb> when both -386 and -generic are installed, -386 is preferred
<Dr_Willis> heh NOW ya tell me.. after i just removed the  386 kernel. :)
<joomlaNEWBIE> hello
<crdlb> Dr_Willis: right, what's wrong with that?
<joomlaNEWBIE> whats the best way for me to install 8.04 w/o waisint a cd?
<crdlb> generic is better, but 386 is prefered by the update-grub thingy
<Dr_Willis> crdlb,  :) you said the other dident work.. heh. well guess i will reboot and find out.. be back in a few min.
<joomlaNEWBIE> im on 7.04 rite now..
<DanaG> Damnvidia just hard-locked xorg, and needed a magic-sysrq kill.
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone?
<RAOF> joomlaNEWBIE: The NEWBIE in your nick suggests against it...
<pwnguin> crdlb: is this a change in behavior?
<crdlb> no, it's always been that way
<joomlaNEWBIE> that's a joomla newbie..
<joomlaNEWBIE> who said ubuntu newbie..
<RAOF> joomlaNEWBIE: However, update-manager -d should offer to upgrade to Hardy, IIRC>
<crdlb> the problem is that linux-386 is getting installed for some reason
<ubuntuGENIUS> RAOF: im running 7.04
<ubuntuGENIUS> I don't think I can upgrade to 8.04 can I?
<pwnguin> ubuntuGENIUS: do you have a launchpad account to file bugs with?
<ubuntuGENIUS> yep
<RAOF> ubuntuGENIUS: Right.  You'll need to upgrade to Gutsy and then from Gutsy to Hardy.
<ubuntuGENIUS> I filed bugs last year to;-)
<ubuntuGENIUS> ah dang is that the easiest way?
<pwnguin> its the only way that works
<RAOF> ubuntuGENIUS: That's the _supported_ way, yes.
<superbob> Dr_Willis i presume it booted ok?
<Dr_Willis> There we go.. 2 cpus now.
<setuid> Question: I'm setting up Hardy Heron on a T61p through the text-mode installer so I can use encrypted rootfs... but it seems to only provide ext3 as an option there.
<superbob> Dr_Willis : k going to boot mine now
<superbob> brb...
<setuid> Is there a way to set up partitions and encrypt some, and not others?
<setuid> (i.e. encrypt /home, but leave /boot alone?)
<RAOF> setuid: Yes, definitely.  That's what I've got set up.
<pwnguin> how do you unlock encrypted volumes?
<setuid> RAOF, How? I need /boot to be ext2, ro,sync, /home to be XFS/noatime, and / to be ext3/noatime
<pwnguin> password at boot?
<RAOF> setuid: Basically, you partition your drive into 2 parts; /boot & the physical partition that your crypt is based upon.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yup.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Now with swanky usplash integration :)
<setuid> RAOF, righjt, but the partitioner only allows me to create an encrypted _volume_, but I can't specify the fs that goes onto that volume
<RAOF> setuid: On your crypt, you set up 2 partitions, / and /home as normal.  Basically the crypt looks _exactly_ like another disc to _everything_.
<RAOF> setuid: Yup.  That's because there _isn't_ a FS in it.  You're setting up an encrypted _disc_.
<RAOF> You put a FS on it later.
<RAOF> (Generally after you partitioned it)
<setuid> Ok, let me give that a try
<DanaG> DAMNIT!  ctrl-z got stuck down this time!
<DanaG> I wish that bug report about stuck keys would get some RESPONSE!
<naught102> wouldbopen office requires scim?
<naught102> -wouldb
<RAOF> DanaG: It's got the response that one of the xorg dudes has moved it to xorg-server and assigned it "high" priority?
<RAOF> setuid: For added bonus points, set up the crypt, use the crypted device as an LVM physical volume, and set up your partitions as logical volumes :)
<superbob> arf, wouldnt boot
<DanaG> Aah, I just didn't see any spoken comments.
<DanaG> Also, the "modifiers forgotten" thing may be the same bug, approximately.
<pwnguin> is the sticky keys problem related to what happens on hardy where you type in apt-get upgrade and then a bunch of newlines appear?
<Dr_Willis> Heh - My bug report is 'low' :(
<DanaG> Well, at least I haven't yet had 'delete' get stuck.... but some people have!  Imagine trying to delete one e-mail, and finding ALL of them deleted because the key got stuck.
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198351
<DanaG> I'd call that a _critical" bug, actually.
<superbob> So - 2.6.24-11-386 is mysteriously added, and -generic is mysteriously broken
<pwnguin> mysteriously broken how?
<DanaG> Eek, my pidgin icon in panel is ridiculously large.
<DanaG> It's as large as 3 icons x 3 icons.
<setuid> RAOF, doesn't let me do that
<naught102> DanaG: mine is always 2x2
<setuid> If I create a primary partition with dm-crypt, I can't then create logical partitions within it, nor can I define a filesystem mountpoint there
<superbob> pwnguin, not sure going over it now
<crimsun> hmm, we have a rather serious regression in that ssb backport in -11
<RAOF> setuid: Hm.  Have you hit the button marked "set up crypt devices" or something?  It's a multistage process.
<setuid> RAOF, Encryption is only available in text-mode
<setuid> there's no way to do it in the graphical installer
<setuid> Using yesterday's Heron snapshot DVD iso
<RAOF> setuid: I know.  It's a multistage process in the alternate installer, too.
<crimsun> BCM94311MCG rev 01s are broken for many open APs
<RAOF> Where "buttons" are instead options in the installer.
<setuid> RAOF, I set up 3 partitions: /boot, crypto and swap
<setuid> When I go to "Finsh partitioning", it tells me that I haven't defined a root mountpoint
<setuid> So there is no way to do this
<RAOF> setuid: It's going to barf on that.  swap should *always* be on crypt
<RAOF> setuid: There should be a "Set up crypto devices" option, as well as a "set up logical volume manager" option.
<setuid> Should /boot be primary and the rest of the drive be logical then?
<RAOF> Pretty much, yes.
<setuid> RAOF, No, there is no such option
<setuid> I have "physical volume for encryption", nothign more
<RAOF> setuid: That's on the specific partition option, yes.
<setuid> Well, the other filesystem options of course, but the only one related to encryption is "physical volume for encryption"
<RAOF> setuid: There should be a _top level_ option, near "finish partitioning"
<setuid> Can't make the encrypted volume an LVM target
<RAOF> setuid: You should; I did.
<setuid> When I do that, I get: "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue."
<RAOF> You now have a crypt device that you can partition, etc?
<RAOF> That may well be a bug.  I didn't see that when I was setting up.
<setuid> "An error occurred while writing the changes to disks. Logical Volume Manager configuration has been aborted."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198351 in fusesmb "fusesmb - Not working properly." [Low,New]
<setuid> What a lovely and descriptive bug summary :D
<setuid> RAOF, Ok, I managed to get it working... encrypted fs set up as LVM, with 2 logical volumes inside it... / and swap
<RAOF> setuid: No /home?
<RAOF> I mean, that will work, I just thought you wanted an extra /home :)
<setuid> I'm finding all kinds of bugs
<setuid> I'm getting "Insufficient free extents (76263( in volume group. 79843 required."
<setuid> I set up the volume group (319G), and wanted to set logical volumes inside that group. If I _decrease_ the size of the volume (creating a 314G and 5G partition pair), it barks.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, anything new about STAC9250 capture?
<crimsun> DanaG: for your machine or otherwise?
<crimsun> the 9250 I have access to doesn't appear to exhibit that symptom
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> It doesn't get that mysterious hang?  Hmm, how can I track down that hang?
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder what other laptops (perhaps only Gateway branded) would be affected.
<crimsun> DanaG: single_cmd=1
<setuid> Yep, if I change ANYTHING in the size of the logical volume, it complains that I'm trying to use a size of 0
<crimsun> DanaG: make sure your alsa-driver is compiled using --with-debug=full
<crimsun> DanaG: you'll then see the codec commands and results in dmesg
<setuid> Someone's math in Ubiquity is broken
<DanaG> Can I do --with-debug through module-assistant?
<superbob> anyone else encountered problems booting 2.6.24-11-generic ?
<crimsun> DanaG: no, but patches are welcome
<setuid> RAOF, Does each encrypted partition inside the LVM need to be in its own volume group?
<RAOF> setuid: No.  You generally want a single volume group.
<setuid> That's what I thought
<setuid> But it doesn't let me
<crimsun> it's because we'd have to expose some ridiculous options like "debug=detect" and "debug=full" ... in debconf.  Silliness.
<setuid> I can't change the size of the logical volume inside the volume group
<RAOF> setuid: The general idea for LVM is multiple PVs -> one VG -> multiple LVs
<DanaG> Hmm, then what's the manual way of building the package?  Is it the same as from the other things that extract to /usr/src/modules?
<RAOF> setuid: Hm... you can't make the LV _smaller_ than default?
<crimsun> DanaG: you don't _have_ to use m-a; you can generate a deb using kernel-package, too.
<setuid> But the installer doesn't let me create more than one LV into each VG
<crimsun> DanaG: in fact, you don't have to use kernel-package, either.  I recommend you use the very last documented method by invoking debian/rules directly.  See /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<setuid> If my VG is 319G, my LV can't be ANYTHING BUT 319G
<setuid> The installer refuses to allow any changes
<RAOF> setuid: That's quite odd.  You should be able to create smaller LVs than that.
<RAOF> I don't think you can make them smaller once you've assigned them, though...
<setuid> Once I modify the numeric value of the size of the VG that I have available, it barfs saying that I can't use a size of 0
<setuid> For example, it says: 319870MB... which I then change to 319470MB... (cutting 4gb out), it barsf
<RAOF> setuid: Of the LV?  It's difficult for me to help you, because it's been some time since I've touched the installer :)
<setuid> Yep, the VG won't let me use anything but 100% of the VG's size for the one-and-only LV it lets me create inside it
<RAOF> Hm.  Urgh.
<DanaG> Now I'm looking at the rules file to see how to enable debug=all.
<setuid> "Unable to create a new logical volume (rootfs) on encrypted_filesystem with the new size 0."
<DanaG> er, full.
<setuid> Hrm, I can change it to 219G, but not 314G
<setuid> Is there some minimum limit on the size of an LV inside an encrypted VG?
<setuid> Seems to be around 100G
<RAOF> setuid: It's possible that you need to do it in multiples of the LV block size?
<crimsun> DanaG: see the CONFIGURE_OPT block.
<RAOF> The allocation unit size is likely to be ~4Mb or so.
<DanaG> I edited the "debug=detect" thing to "debug=full" there.
<crimsun> DanaG: make sure you place the additional parameter(s) in the correct place and/or modify the end delimiter
<setuid> I'm at the GB limit though... I have no idea how to round that to the nearest 4MB
<crimsun> DanaG: sure, that will suffice
<RAOF> setuid: Neither do I.
<setuid> 119870 works, 219870 works, 314870 does not
<setuid> This is maddening
<setuid> 314000 fails
<superbob> when i try to boot 2.6.24-11-generic it just hangs - without flash all  iget is "please wait loading" :-/
<setuid> Nope, it seems to be block-limited to 100G partitions
<setuid> I just tried everything from 280G to 318G
<DanaG> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `LINUX_VERSION_CODE'.  Stop.
<setuid> It likes 297G, but not 298, 299, 300 and so on...
<setuid> Yep, seems to only want 100G or 20G increments
<RAOF> setuid: "odd" remains about the only comment I can make.  Probably bugfiling time.
<setuid> Looks like encryption in the installer isn't ready for prime-time on Hardy
<RAOF> Well, Worked For Me(tm) :)
<yao_ziyuan> hello
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone with kubuntu 8.04 alpha send me the default wallpaper
<yao_ziyuan> it's this: http://72.11.142.207/~vladstud3/lowquality/vladstudio_tend_to_zero_blue_1280x1024.jpg
<yao_ziyuan> but that copy has a waterprint
<yao_ziyuan> i want the waterprint-less edition in kubuntu 8.04 alpha
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone help me or i have to download the iso file
<DanaG> [ 9862.008656] ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/pcm_lib.c:1540: capture write error (DMA or IRQ trouble?)
<Ziroday> Will the latest version of the nvidia drivers be shipped with hardy?
<RAOF> Ziroday: That depends.
<RAOF> Ziroday: They currently are, yes.  If nvidia release newer drivers, the answer will probably be "no".
<Ziroday> RAOF: Thats great thanks a load
<Odd-rationale> How early can I place an order for a hardy disc from canonical? Thanks!
<DanaG> crimsun: when I load the module with single_cmd, and then try to arecord, I get this:
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58947/
<jer132> I remember there was once an XML feed where I could go and see package changes to Ubuntu+1 as they happened.  Does anyone remember that the URL is for that?
<RAOF> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/hardy.xml
<jer132> ahh!  thank you muchly RAOF!
<ryanakca> Is anybody else having a hard time getting K3B to notice a CD/DVD drive under hardy?
<onlivecd> hola..
<onlivecd> i was using 7.04
<onlivecd> and now installing 7.10 so i can upgrade to 8.
<onlivecd> **8.04
<onlivecd> and was wondering do i have to first get all the updates?
<onlivecd> or can i just upgrade from my fresh install
<RAOF> onlivecd: You can _possibly_ do it from your fresh install.
<onlivecd> ah
<RAOF> But why did you install 7.10?  By "install" do you mean "put in a 7.10 CD & installed", or did you mean "let upgrade-manager perform the dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10"?
<onlivecd> i mean format 7.04 to 7.10
<onlivecd> and upgrade
<onlivecd> so i dont use up a cd:-p
<RAOF> What does "Format 7.04 to 7.10"?  You mean you already had a 7.10 CD, and you installed from that?
<onlivecd> yep...
<RAOF> Right.  So, you probably want the updates, and you'll certainly need the updates in gutsy-proposed in order to have an upgrade-manager that knows how to upgrade to Hardy.
<onlivecd> ah
<onlivecd> dang
<onlivecd> the updates will take around 30 minutes?
<RAOF> Depends on your internet speed, and to a lesser extend HD speed.
<onlivecd> 15 megs down fiber optics
<onlivecd> hard drive is a segate sata 250 gig
<onlivecd> but the download for the updates are like 200 kbps max
<onlivecd> is tehre a way to speed it up?
<RAOF> onlivecd: Use a closer/faster/better mirror?
<onlivecd> aka how
<RAOF> System->Administration->Software sources should work.
<onlivecd>  /etc/apt/sources.lis
<onlivecd> oh
<onlivecd> or that..
<macogw> Have any of you seen this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/63763/comments/9
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63763 in notification-daemon "Standard theme sometimes truncates text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<onlivecd> hold up lemme fire up ubuntu live cd is annoying lol
<onlivecd> ok im in software sources
<DanaG> Find a better server, that's how you speed stuff up.
<onlivecd> i found one
<DanaG> Look for mirrors at places such as universities.
<onlivecd> but how do i get ubuntu to use it
<DanaG> Aah.
<onlivecd> system>administration>software sources
<onlivecd> stuck here:-p
<onlivecd> i lie
<onlivecd> i got it
<onlivecd> 500kbps
<teethdood> Please visit this site to see if Firefox crashes for you: http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/82851
<teethdood> it crashes on me, but if I stop it before it completely loads it's fine
<ethana2> ok, well i've got userful half working on ubuntu hardy
<ethana2> finally got the right resolution for my crt monitor...
<ethana2> now to figure out why the heck i only have one seat.....
<onlivecd> why u use crt lol
<ethana2> i only have crt's
<ethana2> i have two
<ethana2> if you donate $600
<onlivecd> why dont ya get lcds or something...
<ethana2> i may get a more recent technology
<ethana2> these cost nothing
<onlivecd> they are like $150
<ethana2> we had nothing to spend
<onlivecd> for a lcd
<onlivecd> oh
<ethana2> hence dual seat
<onlivecd> interesting
<onlivecd> how much u get the crt for?
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> 0¢
<ethana2> both
 * RAOF seest ethana2 is using scim to it's full :)
<onlivecd> hah
<onlivecd> why?
<ethana2> ha, RAOF, you check the logs?
<ethana2> i also use colemak, handy for español
<ethana2> ^_^
<RAOF> :)
<ethana2> of course, it doesn't work right in Hardy yet
<ethana2> we need a 'use caps lock as backspace' option
<ethana2> even qwerty users may be able to see the sense in that
<ethana2> if they don't already use that key for control
<teethdood> I am loving SCIM, tôi thích SCIM
<RAOF> Caps lock as
<ethana2> backspace.
<RAOF> _backspace_?  THat's crazy talk.
<macogw> funny, lots of people are complaining about SCIM
<ethana2> that's colemak
<ethana2> scim started working in ff3
<ethana2> i'm elated
<ethana2> don't have to use epiphany anymore
<onlivecd> why did ya even use epiphany?
<ethana2> scim.
<onlivecd> it sucks:-p
<teethdood> the more I use FF3 the more I hate it
<onlivecd> ohhh
<ethana2> lol
<macogw> teethdood: why?
<ethana2> the more the release it the more i love it
<ethana2> ff3b4 will rock
<ethana2> comes out like tommorrow
<teethdood> macogw: it always greys out on me
<ethana2> i want to see it pass acid3
<ethana2> well ff2 yeah
<ethana2> ff2 sucks
<macogw> teethdood: more than 2 did?
<teethdood> FF2 works well for me except the memory hog issue
<ethana2> ooohh, you /said/ ff3, nvm
<ethana2> firefox 3 could shoot from the hip
<onlivecd> anyone here use VOIP
<ethana2> and get a headshot on firefox2
<macogw> teethdood: i thought the memory hog issue was the cause of the "greying out"/freezing
<ethana2> trajectory of projectile = 0
<ethana2> i use voip every once in a while
<ethana2> skype mainly
<onlivecd> ah
<onlivecd> skype to phone?
<teethdood> macogw: I never had any greying out issue in FF2 even when I had 20+ tabs working
<ethana2> google grandcentral
<ethana2> lol
<onlivecd> wat abt GC
<macogw> weeird
<onlivecd> im no novice at VOIP:-p
<ethana2> grandcentral is what google is about to do to phones
<macogw> usually grey means it's not responding....and usually that means too much memory being hogged.  ff3 uses less memory in all the benchmarks ive seen
<ethana2> i have it, it rocks
<ethana2> it really does
<onlivecd> yep
<onlivecd> it does
<onlivecd> just the press 1 to answer gets annoying
<ethana2> but blocking phone contacts?
<onlivecd> magicjack...one side is usb other side is a phone jack...unlimited calling for $40 first year $20 year after.... now thats a steal
<ethana2> and emailed voice files for voicemail?
<ethana2> and stuff like that..
<onlivecd> i use it as my primary phone line..
<ethana2> i've always wanted that
<ethana2> 'bout time
<onlivecd> yep;-)
<teethdood> ok now I have an issue with this VoIP thing...I don't get it. I mean you have to have an internet connection to use it right? which means DSL (or cable) but DSL requires a phone line, defeating the purpose
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> naked DSL
<onlivecd> dryloop
<ethana2> don't pay for analog phone service
<onlivecd> yea
<onlivecd> it sucks
<onlivecd> ive been voip for like 3 years
<onlivecd> i had surnocket
<ethana2> VoIP is here to kill it
<ethana2> ;)
<onlivecd> until they left
<onlivecd> then i got the magicjack
<onlivecd> have it hacked and running on my old sunrocket box
<onlivecd> one line is magicjac...line 2 on the box is grandcentral forwarding to gizmorpoject
<onlivecd> so free incomming line:-D
<teethdood> man I totally forgot about the stuff I knew in the 90s...hmm for some reason I always remember it needing analog phone in the first place
<ethana2> it did
<teethdood> <--feels like a dummy
<ethana2> then people stopped using it
<onlivecd> still does in a lot of places
<ethana2> yes
<onlivecd> like here i cant get dryloop (in the country side:-D) but in philly u can
<onlivecd> or just use the neighbors open linksys
<onlivecd> or dlink
<onlivecd> or homenet
<onlivecd> or netgear
<onlivecd> lol
<onlivecd> i get all of em
<teethdood> ok then if I get 1.5Mbps/384kbps DSL, AND I use torrents, etc. That would totally ruin VoIP for me wouldn't it?
<onlivecd> nope
<teethdood> or can I set VoIP packets to get priority?
<onlivecd> just set up QOS on the router
<onlivecd> yea
<onlivecd> exactly
<onlivecd> ;-)
<teethdood> man I'm really behind the times...ok gonna get this rolling then
<DanaG> Yay, dd-wrt!
<onlivecd> DanaG: yep
<onlivecd> cept can run it on a crappy v8
<onlivecd> cuz it runs worse then stock (the wireless part)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what is the "SIPath" thingy?
 * DanaG uses a WHR-G125.
<onlivecd> nice
<onlivecd> i dont need anything more so i dont really care
<onlivecd> but i can get a fon for like $10
<onlivecd> how much are them WHR-G125
<Ienorand> Has anybody tried the latest fglrx 8.3 on hardy?
<onlivecd> are there any VOIP channels on freenode
<onlivecd> or any irc servers
<onlivecd> crap needa reboot... just updated the fresh install
<DanaG> Well, if you're in the USA (as I am), you now have to import them from other countries, because some Australian research group picked on Buffalo (and not any other companies!).
<onlivecd> and it was wuick:-D
<DanaG> Who the hell moved "_c_opy link" to "copy link loc_a_tion"?  It's stupid!
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, well partially.  On the other hand, Buffalo (and the rest of the wireless producing world) *did* know that the CSIRO held crucial patents on the technology...
<DanaG> So, they should've sued everybody.
<RAOF> ...but didn't actually license them.
<DanaG> Or the courts should've said this:
<RAOF> It's hard to sue everybody :)
<DanaG> "Sue everybody, or sue nobody.  Anything else is unfair."
 * DanaG goes to Aopy some files, since apparently Copy now starts with the letter A.
<RAOF> Heh.
<ethana2> gahh, compiz doesn't work with userful
<ethana2> i have a 2.8GHz netburst with 128KB of L2
<ethana2> I can't be wasting cycles with a non-compositing wm
<teethdood> ok which router should I get that would play nice with VoIP? I have an old netgear router right now
<RAOF> ethana2: "userful"?  Also, you can of course try metacity.
<ethana2> search for userful in add/remove
<RAOF>  /apps/metacity/general/composite_manager, IIRC :)
<ethana2> make sure all the repos are selected
<onlivecd> son of a bitch updates courupted
<onlivecd> on vista now
<ethana2> !ohmy
<onlivecd> i get an error "kernal panic" could not syc with...
<ethana2> ...ubotu is fail.
<onlivecd> sync*
<RAOF>  Heh.  No userful for me - x86-64 doesn't exist, apparently :)
<ethana2> i wish canonical would buy them
<ethana2> and market ubuntu to governments and such that way
<ethana2> that would be amazing
<onlivecd> aite
<ethana2> some people have done this /manually/
<onlivecd> im out
<alex_mayorga> did your gnome-settings-daemon go boom again? bug 199960
<alex_mayorga> bug #199960
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Ubotu is taking a sabattical.
<RAOF> Or even a sabbatical.
<DanaG> bug 199960
<teethdood> I'm dual booting (use ubuntu mostly but 1 app need windows to run). Can I setup vmware so that it would boot up the installed windows partition?
<DanaG> even without pound sign.
<RAOF> !ping
<RAOF> ^^^^ See - no ubotu for the moment :)
 * DanaG pokes ubotu with a(n) ✈
<teethdood> SCIM needs an onscreen symbols table
<DanaG> Enable the "hints" in the config.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199960 in gnome-settings-daemon "error starting GNOME Settings Daemon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199960
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<emet> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4-1 (hardy), package size 2764 kB, installed size 6472 kB
 * DanaG pokes ubotu with a(n) ✈
<DanaG> !✈
<DanaG> ubotu: ✈
<emet> no way
<emet> WOW
<emet> you guys are fast
<J-_laptop> hello
<alex_mayorga> !joost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emet> !info wesnoth gutsy
<ubotu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.6-1ubuntu2.4 (gutsy), package size 1963 kB, installed size 4472 kB
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, so is your gsd broken too?
<DanaG> gsd?
<DanaG> !info ✈
<ubotu> Package  does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> Oh, gnome-settings-daemon.
<DanaG> Works for me.
<emet> Firefox 3b4 coming out soon
<emet> it is last beta before RC release
<emet> I don't think Firefox 3 final will be out before april 24th tho
<emet> so ubuntu might ship with an Firefox RC or Firefox 2
<Darkmystere> err, how do i update to alpha 5?
<Darkmystere> im using 7.10 now i want to do 8.04 the alpha 5
<J-_laptop> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Darkmystere> i thought that was for alpha 1?
<Darkmystere> only
<emet> uh alpha 6 is out
<Darkmystere> uh..
<Darkmystere> so just do update-manager -d?
<Darkmystere> and then click the upgrade button?
<DanaG> maybe -c -d
<BeauGeste>  I can not mount windows shares in Hardy Heron Alpha 6. I am using the same /etc/fstab as i did in gutsy gibbon
<Hewus> BeauGeste: I have an NTFS partition mounted atm that is working just fine. What is the relevant line from your /etc/fstab?
<Darkmystere> Ok who said do
<Darkmystere> Update-manager -c -d?
<Darkmystere> thats all to get  the latest Alpha upgrade?
<BeauGeste> /typhoon/datadisk1 /mnt/datadisk1 smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/auth.typhoon.david,uid=david,gid
<BeauGeste> =users 0 0
<BeauGeste> "/typhoon/datadisk1 /mnt/datadisk1 smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/auth.typhoon.david,uid=david,gid=users 0 0"
<Darkmystere> Hello?
<Hewus> BeauGeste: Oh, share, not local partition. Sorry, I am unfamiliar with smb.
<BeauGeste> yup share
<BeauGeste> worked fine in gutsy gibbon
<BeauGeste> smb4k can browse and connect
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Hello :-). I wasn't here before, but update-manager -c -d should work to upgrade to the latest hardy.
<Darkmystere> ok thx =)
<Darkmystere> should this take long or not Hewus
<Hewus> Darkmystere: I downloaded the ISO myself, but I expect it would take some time to download everything through update-manager. I would depend on the speed of your internet connection, and it also has to complete installation of all the packages. I would allow a couple of hours, but it may not take that long.
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Ok cool :)
<bazhang> closer to three more like it
<Darkmystere> Hewus, it doesnt look like its using Update Manager some other thign..
<Darkmystere> Hewus, will the amount of packages installed... Affect it?
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Also will any of my files be overwritten..?
<bazhang> no should not be unless you use the iso for a fresh install
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Yes, there will be a large number of packages to be installed with an upgrade, which is the reason for the long installation time.
<Hewus> Darkmystere: It is not formatting the partition so the files should stay intact. It is always a good idea to backup first though, especially when installing the development version like this. I always backup.
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Well i have nothing to backup to LOL
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Besides other Partions..
<bazhang> then pray ;]
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Various configuration files will change, but I assume you are referring to documents you have created.
<Darkmystere> Hewus, yea also....i cannot figure out how to pause the update while i switch routers...
<Darkmystere> Hewus, i was using my cruddy internet... i wanted to use the 6MB/s Thing :/..
<Hewus> Darkmystere: I have installed quite a few development versions now and it has never touched a partition I have not told it to. The greatest risk in reality is that you accidently choose the wrong partition to do something, which is mainly why I backup :P
<Darkmystere> Hewus, ;P
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Also will i have to stop using all applications..?
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Sometimes I switch network cables very fast and the connection appears to just pick up where it left off :P
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Wireless...
<Darkmystere> Hewus, i payed alot for the other router to make it able to stream the whole 6MB/s
<Hewus> Darkmystere: It's probably best to, but if you're still using a few applications it shouldn't affect things too much.
<DanaG> 6 megaBYTE internet connection?
<Darkmystere> Acctualyl 20 but 6MB is the most i can get wireless
<Darkmystere> to work with and i cant stay in on eplace so..
<Darkmystere> all i use is wireless
<Darkmystere> *place
<Darkmystere> lol in a new buddies words DanaG!
<Darkmystere> sec switching networks before it does the real upgrade...
<Hewus> Darkmystere: gl
<Darkmystere> Hewus, your not gunna stay and talk me through it :p
<Hewus> Darkmystere: It should be fairly straight forward once it starts, it's really just point and click, then restart. I'm here for now though.
<SeveredCross> Anyone notice their fonts look funny
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Back
<Darkmystere> its still going back and forth between b/s and kb/s....
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Welcome back. Yes, it may take a while.
<Darkmystere> Hewus, and i have 3/4 bars on Wicd
<Darkmystere> Usualy i get like 50-350Kb/s Down with Peer to Peer
<macogw> yes everyone's been complaining for 2 days
<DanaG> I happen to like the new-old font rendering, myself.
<DanaG> I'm not quite sure why, though.
<DanaG> the 'b' and 'B' abbreviations are case-sensitive.  b == bit; B == Byte.
<SeveredCross> My fonts are changed, I'm undecided on hether I like it or not yet.
<SeveredCross> Goddammit.
<SeveredCross> I need to pin the fglrx packages.
<Hewus> Darkmystere: Speed is one reason I grab the ISOs, via bittorrent. Keeps the load off the servers.
<SeveredCross> apt keeps wanting to upgrade fglrx when I have the latest drivers from ATI, but the packages are numbered funny so apt sees ubuntu's as being newer.
<SeveredCross> Even though they're not.
<Darkmystere> Hewus, Wow it stopped even showing the rate its downloading..
<DanaG> Fastest connection I've ever used:
<DanaG> Gigabit Ethernet in the Cal Poly Computer Science building, downloading from mirrors.kernel.org.
<DanaG> 30 megabytes per second, baby!
<DanaG> (Austin Powers voice.)
<Darkmystere> Night all Ill sleep while it does its duty Expect me to be one of your best Error and Bug Reported :P
<Hewus> Darkmystere: nite
<Darkmystere> DANG!
<Darkmystere> i need to upgrade to 1 Teribyte Per second
<Darkmystere> and act like im a Small Buisness to get it LOL
 * DanaG has lame Charter: 5 megabits down / 512 kilobits up.
<SeveredCross> Whoot, finally got this apt pinning business so it won't upgrad"e my drivers
<BeauGeste> okay baack to cifs mount of a window share
<DanaG> With free packet loss due to a rusted coax cable, when it rains.  We have had that issue for at least 5 years, and they've refused to fix it; only now that we tried Charter Telephone have they finally run a new cable.
<BeauGeste> it looks like credential files do not work
<Darkmystere> DanaG Have you ever used dang cant remember name...Fiber Wire Connection..its so fast i think i lost my balance watching it go..
<DanaG> FiberChannel?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> GbE is the fastest I've had the joy of using.  Especially when that's the connection to the internet.
<`Xenocide> ive been trying to get myrinet working
<DanaG> ... as it is in the Cal Poly Computer Science building.
<Darkmystere> DanaG, My buddy has a 4GIG Connection With Fiber Wire connection....i downloaded the biggest file i could find A 30GIG Hardrive Copy....In about 30mins...
<Darkmystere> i almost passed out..
<DanaG> 4 gigabit?  Holy $FISH !
<DanaG> (heh, I just came up with that one.)
<Darkmystere> Gbe?
<DanaG> GbE == Gigabit Ethernet.
<Darkmystere> DanaG LOl
<Darkmystere> DanaG, Get a Fiber Wire and then buy 10GIG Internet for one month...
<Darkmystere> DanaG And then download like crazy....
<Darkmystere> DanaG, Download the Biggest Operating System you can find... with all the extras and time it and come back with me :p
<`Xenocide> fiber channel
<`Xenocide> and fire wire
<Darkmystere> Yea what he said..
<Darkmystere> hope that didnt paste that..
<DanaG> Huh?
<Darkmystere> DanG, I did /exec i thought it pasted lspci -v in the channel i almost screamed..
<Darkmystere> DanG, Would you know how to use irssi be in more then one channel at same time and be able to go between the two?
<DanaG> I haven't used irssi, actually.
<Flannel> Darkmystere: alt-#
<dbmoodb> is there a way to turn off the hints when you scroll over something ? --- i assume that there is a gui option for advanced, intermediate, easy user mode
<Flannel> Darkmystere: or if that doesn't work, ctrl-n/p are next/previous, or /window ##
<Flannel> and if you have more than 10, 11 is q, 12 is w, ertyuio work as well.
<Darkmystere> Oh ok Thx
<Coded1> I'm playing around with Hardy Xubuntu alpha6 on a dell laptop, every thing gets detected and runs really nice, even the wireless works out of the box, but the desktop fonts are huge
<dbmoodb> coded1 - can you try a pcmcia laptop card for me
<Coded1> I can run firefox in full screen mode and the fonts in the browser window are "regular" for a resolution comparible to 1024x768
<dbmoodb> put it in and then eject it - trying to determine if the wifi card i was using / networking manager were to blame
<Coded1> ummm sure?
<Coded1> you gonna fed ex it ?
<Coded1> :)
<DanaG> My cardbus has worked fine always.
<dbmoodb> put a card in and then eject it
<Coded1> lol
<dbmoodb> - if you have one that isn't a networking card that would be better i suppose
<pwnguin> i have a stashcard
<DanaG> I have a cardbus sound card, actually.
<DanaG> Audigy2 -- loves causing oopses and panics if you don't explicitly unload the module after removing the card.
<Coded1> hmmm it still works !  I can eject it with no problems!
<Coded1> do i get cake?
<dbmoodb> did you try use it
<Coded1> ummm not really
<Coded1> all I have is an ethernet wired card, router is in another room
<dbmoodb> try ?
<Coded1> so how is that supposed to help you?
<dbmoodb> well if there is an error
<dbmoodb> then we can submit a more general bug if there isn't then no bug for that
<DanaG> What's the issue?
<dbmoodb> oh - i froze on a eject of a b43 card pcmcia
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps the issue is with just that driver, then.
<dbmoodb> perhaps
<DanaG> My Audigy is the only card I have that gives me OOPSes and PANICs if I don't explicitly unload the module, either before or after eject.
<teethdood> is there anyway to reduce the level of static in earphones when no music is playing?
<ethana2> use digital headphones
<RAOF> Mute your CD input?
<ethana2> turn off all apliances in your house
<crimsun> DanaG: please add the contents of that pastebin to your bug report, thanks.
<DanaG> Easier to just look at dmesg again than to scroll back to find the pastebin number.
<DanaG> Should I just stick it in the body of that bug report?
<alex_mayorg1> what's the GUI to pair a bluetooth keyboard on hardy?
<pwnguin> alex_mayorg1: built in bluetooth chipset?
<crimsun> DanaG: sure
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I disable scim ?
<alex_mayorg1> pwnguin, bluetooth dongle
<crimsun> remove it from the session and/or uninstall it.
<crimsun> ("remove"->may require editing it out and saving the session or simply disabling it)
<crimsun> alex_mayorg1: once you plug in the dongle, it should pop up the util in the notification area.  At that point, you can browse for devices with which to pair.
<DanaG> You may also try "disable all" on tables, as well as removing all tables and disabling toolbar and icon.
<AnAnt> crimsun: what's the need for scim ? I mean , how different is it from layout indicator applet ?
<DanaG> SCIM lets you input nifty things like this:
<crimsun> AnAnt: necessary for Asian IM.
<crimsun> AnAnt: to differing degrees, it's also required for other languages.
<AnAnt> crimsun: well I tried it with arabic, it's just messy
<AnAnt> crimsun: I get something different from what I type, that's why I wanted to disable it
<crimsun> AnAnt: it's best to add that to a bug report
<DanaG> Hmm, the default keybindings are also a bit insane.
<DanaG> Example: shift-space eats space, and the shift-ctrl and ctrl-shift make it too easy to trigger.
<crimsun> indeed, I keep triggering it via the left shift
<alex_mayorg1> crimsun, problem at hand is that the GUI tries to use OBEX on a keyboard, which wouldn't work bug 186973 or similar
<AnAnt> crimsun: btw, do you know if someone is working on this bug #57872
<DanaG> I've added to my bug report.  I forgot to mention the use of single_cmd=1, though.
<crimsun> DanaG: please mention that
<crimsun> it should be blindingly obvious to anyone versed with ALSA, but not everyone is.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, now I'm still getting the hang, but not getting the error.
<AnAnt> I can't find scim in the session manager
<AnAnt> just pkill scim ?
<DanaG> OOps, it's -D, not -d.
<crimsun> AnAnt: yes, Ted's working on that bug.
<crimsun> AnAnt: you might notice in that bug report that he solicited input on the 4th of March.
<AnAnt> oh yes, thanks
<AnAnt> ah, I think I understand how this scim works
<AnAnt> I should write the transliteration of the word
<AnAnt> I thought I should type according to what I see on my  keyboard
<DanaG> Install the additional tables package and you can do nifty math stuff, too.
<teethdood> Generic Table | Table Management | Choose your language | Properties |look under Valid Characters for ways to type specific letters
<DanaG> Ever need to say "Δt = 550 µs" ?
<DanaG> And stuff like that.
<AnAnt> teethdood: ok, I looked at it, so ?
<AnAnt> teethdood: here they are: !',./0123456789;<>?ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz~
<AnAnt> teethdood: not a single arabic character there
<DanaG> Handy hint: go to "Generic" tab and select "show prompt" and "show key hint"
<DanaG> And then under "GTK" on the left, check essentially everything.
<AnAnt> ok, the problem is that in order to write arabic, I need to write its english transliteration, that's the only method in scim ?
<AnAnt> I got an arabic keyboard already
<DanaG> the Latex one is still handy.
<AnAnt> DanaG: how ?
<DanaG> For math symbols, if you install tables-additional.
<DanaG> (that's not the full package name.)
<teethdood> AnAnt: changing your keyboard over to Arabic doesn't allow you to write arabic? (system|prefs|keyboard)
<AnAnt> DanaG: how to use latex table ?
<DanaG> Oh, and when I said "essentially everything", I actually mean to leave the "stick windows" unchecked.
<DanaG> A ≈ B
<DanaG> Z=jωL
<DanaG> Stuff like that.
<AnAnt> teethdood: yes it does, worked for years, its just that scim is interefering sometimes, messing things up
<DanaG> A ⋚ B
<DanaG> WTF is that symbol for?
<Flannel> What symbol is it?
<DanaG> A ⋛ B
<DanaG> It's "greater, equal, or less than" and vice versa.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186973 in gvfs "obexftp does not work in hardy + gvfs" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186973
<teethdood> it's for when you're unsure of yourself...likes men? likes women? likes both?
<DanaG> If A ⋚ B, then why bother describing it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57872 in gnome-power-manager "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
<teethdood> DanaG: how do you install additional tables?
<orvokki> DanaG: Looks like something to be used as the ending line in a mathematical proof.
<DanaG> Package name is scim-tables-additional
<AnAnt> danag: you did this with latex ?
<AnAnt> danag: you did this with latex tables ?
<orvokki> DanaG: Like "A does not equal B which was to be proved."
<DanaG> Yeah, but that symbol means "is less OR is equal OR is greater" ... which means it can be ANYTHING, right?
<orvokki> How do you guess the or?
<orvokki> Maybe it's and.
<DanaG> They're vertically stacked.
<DanaG> A ≤ B is less than or equal.
<DanaG> Once you install and select the "latex" table, hit backslash.
<orvokki> *shrug*
<AnAnt>  µ≤ν
<AnAnt> Δ
<AnAnt> ok, cool
<AnAnt> how do I use Raw code tables ?
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> the second order special chars for colemak don't work in kde or gnome for some reason
<ethana2> so now even /i/ have to use special character applets
<DanaG> You can bind a key to "second level chooser", right?
<DanaG> RAW CODE is for typing the character values yourself.
<ethana2> right alt + \ + key
<DanaG> 󞫐򾻰
<ethana2> my keys and altgr+keys already are bound
<DanaG> That was "0dead0 0beef0"
<teethdood> SCIM is a crapshoot for me...sometimes it works great sometimes not
<teethdood> I installed all the tables, but it would only show 2 tables to choose from
<AnAnt> teethdood: SCIM Setup -> IM engine -> global setup
<teethdood> yup enabled all that
<DanaG> May need to restart SCIM.
<teethdood> yeah looks like it
<DanaG> OOh, new packages.
<DanaG> !info uns
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> ok, I still dunno how to disable scim
<AnAnt> I did pkill scim, and it opened again !
<DanaG> Short hackish way: find where the binary is, and chmod it -x.
<DanaG> Next laptop I get, I'll get one with AMT just for the heck of it.
<AnAnt> AMT ?
<AnAnt> active matrix technology ?
<mesilliac> AnAnt, did you try: System > Administration > Language Support --> uncheck "enable support to enter complex characters"?
<DanaG> Intel AMT: google it.
<AnAnt> mesilliac: thx
<Raspberry> there's something really screwed up with this "language" SCIM thing
<Raspberry> so when I log in now -- it asks me if I want to fix my naming issue...
<Raspberry> folder naming issue by renaming /home/myuseraccount to /home/myuseraccount/Music
<Raspberry> uh... no that seems like a BAD idea
<DanaG> No, that's the xdg-user-dirs thing.
<DanaG> It's badly phrased; all it does is create the folders.
<l815> anyone know how to get java working with firefox 3 ?
<AnAnt> l815: it doesn't ?
<l815> AnAnt, i tried installing 3 versions out of the 4 or 5 they list, but it keeps saying i need to install it
<AnAnt> l815: in firefox, browse to about:plugins
<l815> AnAnt, icedtea is installed and enabled
<AnAnt> l815: oh, tried sun java ?
<l815> AnAnt, yeah but i kept getting the same thing. I reinstalled icedtea again and it worked but now i get a cache error
<l815> AnAnt, I'll try sun java again
<l815> how do i uninstall the icedtea plugin?
<l815> nvm
<l815> if i use sun java , it doesnt show under plugins T-T
<savvas> l815: amd64 ?
<savvas> java doesn't ship with a firefox plugin
<l815> savvas, intel core duo
<savvas> l815: uname -r
<savvas> paste that command in gnome terminal
<l815> savvas, 2.6.24.11-generic
<l815> savvas, java is installed, but in about:plugins it doesn't show being used
<savvas> l815: sorry, do uname -a
<l815> savvas,
<l815> savvas, Linux l815-laptop 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> try: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<l815> savvas, i get to choose between cacao and java
<savvas> is there an asterisk next to java?
<l815> yeah
<savvas> ok press enter
<l815> well it's a + sign
<savvas> apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<savvas> paste the output in http://pastebin.ca
<l815> okay done
<l815> http://pastebin.ca/935012
<savvas> well.. the only plugin i could find is icedtea-java7-plugin
<savvas> it's an open source alternative for sun java
<l815> i tried using it, and it was detected and worked, but when some site tried to use java i'd get a cache error
<l815> icedtea that is
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> it could probably do that, it's still under development
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, what error u got from using sun-java?
<savvas> how about going to the sun java verification site?
<l815> it was something about a folder to be created with read write permissions but didn't say where
<l815> [Hardy]TuTUXG, none, it just isn't being used by firefox
<savvas> [Hardy]TuTUXG: he needs a plugin for firefox, but i think sun java doesn't provide one anymore
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, i use sun-java's plugin with ff3 and it works fine
<l815> well if i can figure out where to make that folder for icedTea, i wouldn't mind using it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> under hardy, of cuz
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, can u use other java apps?
<savvas> ah so it's a 64-bit only problem then :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oh, i c
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> if it's 64-bit, i have no clue
<savvas> he has the i386 architecture
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well, then it should work
<l815> i'm not using 64bit
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is a little confused
<savvas> i'll just stop blubbering, help him if you can
<savvas> :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<l815> lol
<l815> ill try icedTea again
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, ok so can u use other java apps?
<l815> i haven't tried any yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> like eclipse or netbean
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG couldn't find other java apps right now...
<l815> i'll try eclipse real quick
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<l815> i have to install netbeans later :/
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do you use sun-java's plugin for ff3 from the hardy repository?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, yes
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG, do you use 64 bit ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, no, 32bit
<l815> ahh another read write error with eclipse
<oxigen> aha, ok thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, so ok, seems like u got the x11-xcb problem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, can u give me the error message?
<l815> [Hardy]TuTUXG, a screenshot?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, sure, if u have somewhere to put it
<l815> [Hardy]TuTUXG, http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2410/screenshotzc6.png
<l815> [Hardy]TuTUXG, it's only when loading the workbench though, the program seems to run ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, um.. can u compile something and run it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, in eclipse
<l815> i don't think i installed build essentials yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, nvm
<l815> i need to though, so i'll do it right now
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG needs a program to test java
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, no, u dont have to
<l815> lol it's already done installing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, and i what i mean is compile a java program with eclipse
<savvas> put a hello world :P
<l815> ah okay, well i'm not too familiar with the java language
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, good idea
<l815> okay one sec
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, it's easier if i can just think of a java apps tho
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> sun-java6-demo ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, ... dont really know how to use it
<l815> what's the command to install Jdk? sun-java-jdk?
<savvas> me neither, i'll check the files installed in a coupld of minutes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, sun-java6-jdk
<l815> thanks
<l815> i get this trying to execute netbeans installer, does it have to do with java at all? java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, so ya u got that bug
<l815> damn lol
<l815> is there a fix ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, there is a workaround
<l815> that works too :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, which is what im lookin for
<l815> thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815,
<l815> paste that in terminal?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, sudo sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ys
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes*
<l815> great the installer launched
<l815> thanks :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, now try the plugin
<l815> doesn't show in about:plugins
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ls /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> in term
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and there should be a libjavaplugin.so there
<l815> it doesn't show anything in term
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so it's empty?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG>  
<l815> yeah
<l815> no
<l815> just goes to me to type another command
<l815> no blanks, no whitespace nothing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<l815> that worked
<l815> yeah that plugin is listed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is the javaplugin link in there
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> first, do u have other plugins with firefox?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> like flash
<l815> yeah
<l815> one sec
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, and flash works fine?
<l815> let me check to make sure
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k
<l815> yeah working fine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, did u kill firefox and reopen it after we corrected java?
<l815> yeah i did that
<l815> a couple of times, even tried installing java again from the plugins list it gives but says it's already installed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how about enable java form edit/preferences?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, in ff
<l815> it's enabled
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, ok..
<l815> what if i reinstall java again? with that fix in place
<l815> *workaround
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> l815, no, that wont probly
<l815> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok ,try this
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> a sec
<l815> okay
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo -ln s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins
<l815> sudo error saying to use single character option
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sorry, typo
<l815> awesome it works
<l815> thanks a lot :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> java?
<l815> yeah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u sure?
<l815> just tried a webpage with it and it works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cool
<l815> thanks again.. so relieved :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> np
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> :)
<l815> is so much calmer in here compared to #ubuntu haha
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<blackest> hi getting some major teething problems with xubuntu hardy
<blackest> sudo unable to resolve host eee-pc (laptop name is eee-pc)
<blackest> older gutsy kernel gives me a working network
<l815> how can i install netbeans c++ through terminal?
<pushax> l815: does sudo apt-get install netbeans  ...work?
<l815> pushax, yeah but it's java only version
<pushax> hmmm is there a common version?   like netbeans-common
<l815> not sure, let me check
<l815> the ones i get in synaptic are java ones
<pushax> look in adept , netbeans does say it's for multiplatform.. ide.
<l815> it's okay for now, i'll use geany for the time being. thanks though
<mattik> Hello what means these 2 rows after clean install and upgrade
<mattik> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<mattik> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mattik> I got this lines after apt-get upgrade
<mattik> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Alpha 6
<pvandewyngaerde> ldconfig (8)         - configure dynamic linker run-time bindings
<TheInfinity> mattik: you have this lines since several ubuntu versions ;)
<mattik> ok, it's not problem then. I wonder why my login account is locked after installing ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop. Because of this I now try clean install
<mattik> it has happened after apt-get install or apt-get upgrade. It said about .Iceauthority
<mattik> and changing loginmanager from gdm to kdm
<pvandewyngaerde> try renaming that file
<mattik> ok, I try now install other desktops. I have tried delete file and change owner from root to mattik. One time it worked when I changed owner, but not second time
<mattik> I try now with gdm
<pvandewyngaerde> i remember having problems with sessions,    as root i just typed startx then
<pushax> hola:  do the process without the cam plugged in.  also once all done do a "#discover --enable--all"
<pushax> posted wrong area ... sorry
<gordonjcp> one thing I've noticed since upgrading to Hardy is that my disk seems a lot "busier"
<gordonjcp> it's always rattling away
<gordonjcp> is there anything introduced in Hardy that might cause this?
<gordonjcp> ps aux doesn't show up any likely-looking culprits
<pushax> gordonjcp: not on mine.
<gordonjcp> hrm
<pushax> gordonjcp: you got sendmail relaying or something?
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> no network traffic at all
<gordonjcp> well, not *no* network traffic, but no unexpected traffic
<h3sp4wn> gordonjcp: trackerd
<h3sp4wn> or maybe evolution-data-server
<gordonjcp> h3sp4wn: both good answers
<gordonjcp> thanks, I'll look into that
<gordonjcp> it's shut up for now
<gordonjcp> you know, now that I actually start looking into the problem, of *course* it's going to go away
<h3sp4wn> Certainly with trackerd it will
<h3sp4wn> as its supposed to only happen when there is no load
<ania> hi, I got a problem with my dell inspiron 1525 (sigmatel soundchip)... sound does not work in 8.04.
<ania> according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/186940
<ania> alsa 1.0.16 fixes the problem
<gordonjcp> h3sp4wn: hm, there's a light load, a certain amount of compiling
<ania> I'm running an up to date 8.04 system.. but my alsactl says 1.0.15
<h3sp4wn> !info alsa-source
<h3sp4wn> Version: 1.0.16-0ubuntu4
<h3sp4wn> build that with m-a (module-assistant)
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me a substitute to amarok , please ?
<gordonjcp> rhythmbox
<ania> aLeSD: listen
<h3sp4wn> aLeSD: There is not one (many poor slow imitations )
<gordonjcp> aLeSD: for the low-tech approach, "for i in /home/mp3s/; do mplayer $i; done"
<aLeSD> :)
<h3sp4wn> rhythmbox trys to copy itunes
<h3sp4wn> banshee / listen / exaile try and fail to copy amarok
<aLeSD> lol
<h3sp4wn> One of the main reasons amarok is so good (especially under load) is the playback goes in a seperate thread
<mesilliac> I tried all the gtk+ music apps that try to copy amarok... and ended up moving back to amarok :S
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> exaile is a good "copy of amarok"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i dont see y it's failed
<mesilliac> rhythmbox is a nice player, but it's not amarok
<ania> i dont like rythmbox... you cant drag and drop audio files into the playlist... which is bad for an audio player i think
<mesilliac> you can't?
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: tied to X graphics updates - skips under high load - that is an absolute basic thing
<mesilliac> wow you're right. how annoying!
<ania> no.. you can only play files that reside in your archive
<ania> thats totally stupid
<h3sp4wn> I only use amarok
<mesilliac> good thing I moved back to amarok >.>
<ania> dont know if itunes is that restrictive too
<h3sp4wn> gstreamer at least for playing mp3's is alot better with the fluendo mp3 decoder
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, if u think amarok is that great player, it's ur thing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no need to bs other players here
<ania> listen is the "best" amarok-like player for gnome
<h3sp4wn> (I guess all their other codecs are of similar quality - so if you pay for them)
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: The argument is purely technical see 11:03
<h3sp4wn> generate high load - make -j 32 or whatver
<h3sp4wn> amarok won't skip
<mattik> I'll try now log in kubuntu and KDE4. Let's see how it works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, im not talking technical
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Well also practically - music skipping irritates me (I guess it does everyone perhaps incorrectly)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, i dont have that problem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i use exaile
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so i guess u couldn't just simply blame exaile
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's unfair
<h3sp4wn> try it when encoding a video using all cores
<h3sp4wn> that is a more practical example if you don't compile lots of stuff
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, i dont do encoding video
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so that still doesnt effect me
<h3sp4wn> So you are more bothered about what it looks like than anything else
<h3sp4wn> Why didn't you just say so ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I lost "bash_completion" some how. It worked for a bit, then after the last few reboots I've found it doesn't work anymore. I went into /etc/bash.bashrc and made sure the portion about bash_complete was uncommented, and it worked for a bit, and now it isn't again .. help? (I use CLI quite a bit, and it's a PAIN w/out it)
<h3sp4wn> use zsh
<NineTeen67Comet> zsh? .. Never played with that before; bash is about all I've played with (outside of my MacBook's term)
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm aptitude installing it now .. anything extra I need to add to it if I'm gonna play with it? .. and can Iaccess it via xterm, gnome-term etc?
 * NineTeen67Comet in zsh setup now .. so far so nice ..
<h3sp4wn> The completion is much nicer
<h3sp4wn> If you want to change your default shell you can use vipw or chsh
<NineTeen67Comet> h3sp4wn: Haya, I like this .. how to I make it the default with gnome-terminal?
 * NineTeen67Comet wonders off to settings to check it out .
<h3sp4wn> NineTeen67Comet: just - chsh
<h3sp4wn> http://grml.org/zsh/zsh-lovers.html
<h3sp4wn> (the more you get into it the more you will see why)
<NineTeen67Comet> chsh? .. This another term?
<h3sp4wn> stands for chandge shell
<h3sp4wn> you just run it at the termin
<NineTeen67Comet> aha'n'k
<h3sp4wn> but probably the bash-completion package has become uninstalled
<NineTeen67Comet> I checked it, and it is still there .. I don't know .. I've played with it, but I've been working on my wifes notebook most of today (her's was fine other than the new kernel didn't enjoy her ipw2200 wifi card) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> zit /bin/zsh?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<[diablo]> good afternoon #ubuntu+1
<h3sp4wn> from the above webpage you probably want at least the use cache option for the completion
<NineTeen67Comet> That's what I thought .. I did chsh and changed it to /bin/zsh .. but it still looks like bash is running the show (restarted gnome-term)
<h3sp4wn> NineTeen67Comet: You have to log out and back in
<NineTeen67Comet> aha'nk .. later then I am not in the mood to restart X right now .. lol
<h3sp4wn> getent passwd `whoami`
<h3sp4wn> should have zsh in there
<[diablo]> guys, I've got a Samsung R20 laptop with 8.04 on. When I put acpi=off on the grub boot line, the laptop works fine, but the mad-wifi atheros driver does not work
<ania> hmpf... I hate broken sound-drivers  :(
 * NineTeen67Comet ditto's ania
<NineTeen67Comet> bbiab ..
<h3sp4wn> ania: I used to but 4front seem to keep them pretty good for me
<h3sp4wn> The integration isn't there with alsa but they work right
<ania> I'm affected by this bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/193840
<h3sp4wn> Dell supports ubuntu right can they not fix it ?
<h3sp4wn> (You bought a dell running ubuntu to start with ?)
<ania> right... but its shipped with 7.10 ^^
<awen_> anyone here on kubuntu hardy/kde3? ... can you right-click on the skim-icon and choose configure? (for me skim kind-of crashes, and reappears with the "old" icon)
<h3sp4wn> ania: Ah I guessed they would support it like Sun does for its hardware
<h3sp4wn> Support for one specific of a distro is not very good
<h3sp4wn> ania: did you try building alsa-source
<h3sp4wn> (it has alsa-driver 1.0.16)
<Nubae> I saw alpha6 is out now, if I do apt-get update and then upgrade from alpha5 it should be the same as installing alpha 6 right?
<ania> h3sp4wn: Iinstalled alsa-driver
<ania> h3sp4wn: is there a howto for replacing the drivers that came with the kernel package?
<NineTeen67Comet> h3sp4wn: whoop .. zsh is pretty nice stuff .. BUT .. what's up with SCIM? Every time hit two keys it comes up and changes to Arabic or something, and if I've got Shift held down the space bar doesn't work .. help? Can I remove scim?
<h3sp4wn> NineTeen67Comet: No idea about scim somehow I don't seem to have it
<NineTeen67Comet> It is aweful if you do you would know .. it will not go away! lol
<ania> NineTeen67Comet: I think I deactivated it using the preferences
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude purge scim~i
<NineTeen67Comet> I right click "Exit" .. the icon goes away and is immediatly replaced with another ..
<ania> Panel > GTK > ToolBar > Show > Never
<Nubae> and... in alpha6, is it now totally migrated to gvfs?
<Nubae> I had a problem in alpha5, where if someone put in a cdrom or other media, it would pop up on everyone's desktop
<h3sp4wn> ania: It does when you install the generated dev
<h3sp4wn> deb
<awen_> NineTeen67Comet: i hear that you have the same problem as me
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got alpha 5 or 6 on here I can't remember .. might be 5 and my wife has 6 on her notbook... they are both super updated ..
<NineTeen67Comet> awen_: the bash_completion issue, the shift and no space issue or the SCIM popping up constantly issue? lol
<awen_> NineTeen67Comet: hehe... the skim issue
<NineTeen67Comet> aha .. I'm running the command from h3sp4wn .. seeing if that works ..
<h3sp4wn> I just purged it just now and ubuntu-desktop wasn't removed
<h3sp4wn> (That presumes I actually still have it installed)
<awen_> NineTeen67Comet: seems skim has gone broken last time i updated... was going to look at posting a bug report
<ania> h3sp4wn: ok, but how to compile/generate the sound driver deb? using module-assistant?
<h3sp4wn> which I don't
<ania> cool... deinstalled scim without removing ubuntu-desktop ^^
<h3sp4wn> I have ubuntustudio-desktop (which fortunately doesn't depend on scim)
<h3sp4wn> Its a recommend so makes sense
<NineTeen67Comet> Wish I could toss Evolution if it didn't take so many other things with it ..
<h3sp4wn> There is equivs but I dunno whether its worth the effort on an unstable branch
<NineTeen67Comet> off to logout/in and see if SCIM (SCUM) has left the building ..
<setuid> RAOF, Well, the partitioning seemed to work, after some fits and starts, but there are a ton of corrupt packages on the i386 DVD iso image (md5sums match), so I guess upstream is putting out corrupt .iso images on cdimage.
<setuid> So I'm dead in the water there
<bardyr> Hey, how can i set a LVM volume to use stripping?
<bardyr> or group
<h3sp4wn> Did you read the lvm2 howto on LDP
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, nope, looking into it now
<ania> yes! sound working with alsa-source!
<ania> thanks h3sp4wn!
<chrisbudden14> anyone able to assist me with compiz not working in hardy
<awen_> NineTeen67Comet: bug 200133
<chrisbudden14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58980/
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, i cant seem to find how i can change the mapping mode on a volume to striping in the howto in LDP
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: You want to do it without recreating ?
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, yea
<h3sp4wn> Dunno if you can
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: personally I would go for the latest version of OpenSolaris (with zfs) and Ubuntu under xen
<h3sp4wn> lvm is archaic in comparison
<amikrop> Greetings. How can I minimize Wesnoth?
<Nubae> can wine-doors be used from the command line?
<Nubae> ie, no gui interface
<Dr_Willis> wine-doors?
<Nubae> installs a variety of windows apps using wine easily
<Dekans> hello all
<Nubae> media player, quicktime, etc
<Dr_Willis> Nubae,  never heard of it..  Dont think id ever want it. :)
<Dekans> is there someone else having troubles with kdm on hardy ?
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  not here.. but i have it autologin. :) so heck - i may be using gdm now. Not sure what one i got going on.
<Nubae> it is similar to crossover I believe, just a package manager for wine
<Nubae> but I wanna use it from command line as I'm in a chroot
<Dr_Willis> you could always do 'wine whatever.exe' :)  dependong on where it has stuff insgtalled.
<Nubae> I'm using kdm on kde4, and that doesnt have any problems
<Dekans> first login works, but if i log out i get a black screen
<Nubae> I'm trying to make my life easeir, not more difficult
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  let me guess... ATI card?
<Dekans> no nvidia
<Dekans> on hardy 64
<Nubae> new nvida card?
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  odd. :) i had a similer issue once. i set kdm/gdm to always restart the X server, and that fixed it.. ages ago.
<Dekans> no, geforce 4 MX
<Dekans> if i manually restart X, I have the same issue
<Nubae> hmm, i had to install new drivers for my nvidia, but its a 8800
<Dekans> it may not be kdm itself
<Dekans> with kdm-kde4 I have exactly the same issue
<Nubae> it is pretty once it works though
<Nubae> finally blows gnome away
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  try not using kdm/gdm at all and just use 'startx' see if it still affexts things.
<Dr_Willis> I had a similer issue. and had to manually edit the gdm/kdm config files to  'always restart x server' was the comment above the setting. I recall.
<Dekans> Dr_Willis: on startup it works fine, i can connect, but it's when I log out that i have the issue so i don't see why use startx
<Dekans> do you remember where is the kdm conf file ?
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  i had EXACTLY the same problem. If i used 'startx' it would work properly however.
<Dr_Willis> whichis why i suggested it as troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> locate kdmrc
<Dr_Willis> :)  i think is the name
<Dekans> ok
<Dr_Willis> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Dekans> thanks
<Dr_Willis> # Restart instead of resetting the local X-server after session exit
<Dr_Willis> #TerminateServer=true
<Dr_Willis> Theres a lot of neat settings in there. :)
<Dr_Willis> Cool. A setting to set what users dont need  a password to login.
<Dr_Willis> someomne was asking about that - just the other day
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what was this task that spawned then vanished.. the taskbar said 'rebuilding http cache....' or similer. real fast. :)
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why Hardy doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<Nubae> where does one install a gtk theme to, so its available to all users?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Nubae> is is /usr/share/gdm/themes?
<Dr_Willis> find the name of a theme. and use the locate command to find wher its at. :)
<Dr_Willis> gdm themes are system wide anyway.  users dont install those.
<Nubae> I'd like it to be for the desktop too, though not just gdm
<Dr_Willis> With a lot of the gnome theme tools, you can drag/drop the theme to the tool and it will install them to the proper place. Not sure if gdm does that.
<Dr_Willis> a gdm theme is not the same as a gtk theme.
<Nubae> yeah gdm, is the login manager
<Nubae> so gtk should take care of the whole desktop?
<Nubae> but one sets the gtk theme from gdm.conf right?
<Dr_Willis> gtk is the 'widgets' I think technicially.
<h3sp4wn> no from .gtk-2.0rc
<Nubae> system wide though
<Dr_Willis> what is that name of the tool that grabs themes and stuff from gnome-look.org, i always forget its name. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find art-manager
<h3sp4wn> Don't see the point in running a theme manager when its only needed to be done so rarely
<Nubae> Ive got this in my gdm.conf: GtkTheme=
<ubotu> Package/file art-manager does not exist in hardy
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-art
<ubotu> Found: gnome-art
<h3sp4wn> Just put the gtk-2.0rc into /etc/skel
<h3sp4wn> then people get it by default that is system wide enough for me
<Nubae> yeah, true I can play with skel
<Nubae> they are terminal clients though
<Dr_Willis> hmm /etc/skel wont affect  gdm.. or did i miss somthing here..
<h3sp4wn> its for the gtk theme
<Nubae> we're talking about gtk now
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking 2 different things got asked. :) heh heh
<Nubae> gdm themes is under /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Nubae> yeah they did
<Dr_Willis> Off to see whats new with gnome-art   such a neat tool.. too bad it dont work better.
<h3sp4wn> More interesting is how you are running the clients ?
<h3sp4wn> root on nfs or root in a ramdisk
<Nubae> low fat clients
<Nubae> nbd
<Nubae> via ltsp
<Nubae> well, some are true thin clients, some are low fat
<Nubae> and I'm working on the low fat clients since more customisation is possible
<Nubae> so root in a ram disk would be the answer
<h3sp4wn> I did that once used uclibc though
<h3sp4wn> and busybox and X
<lime4x4> any good guides for getting flash to work in hardy 64 bit?
<h3sp4wn> Just install the package
<ryanakca> !flash64 | lime4x4
<ubotu> lime4x4: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Nubae> well, it depends, its doesnt always work properly (flash)
<Nubae> like sound on youtube for thin clients, but thats a very specific example
<Nubae> I'd recommend gnash instead
<lime4x4> i tried gnash that didn't work either
<Nubae> works great for me, make sure you dont have plugins installed on firefox though
<h3sp4wn> I just use firefox32
<h3sp4wn> (2.0.12 mozilla binaries - its more of a pita than it should be though - so easy on anything other than ubuntu/debian
<Nubae> yeah nspluginwrapper unfortunately the best solution, but then y have 64bit in the first place
<Nubae> firefox is one of the few apps that actually takes advantage of 64 bit commands
<lime4x4> i guess i'll go that route since everything else i tried for firefox in 64 bit doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> firefox is junk
<Nubae> so if I create .themes, .icons in /etc/skel and copy chosen themes and icons in there that should work right?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<Dr_Willis> for newly made users.. right. ?
<Dr_Willis> not old users.
<h3sp4wn> you can cp them into all the old users if you want pretty simply
<blackest> small problem my xorg.conf has no screen resolutions how do i get them if there is no entry for screen stuff
<Nubae> well, yeah, could make a little script
<Nubae> but this is just for my low fat clients
<Nubae> I dont want it for the thin clients, it'll probably kill them
<Nubae> there is a global /etc/skel, and one in the low fat chroot
<Nubae> u think one will override the other?
<Nubae> my /home is nfs mounted
<h3sp4wn> I dunno I can use nx from a palm and its ok
<h3sp4wn> dunno what sort of specs your thin clients are but a palm xscale emulating a 68k is fast with nx
<h3sp4wn> as was citrix when I used it years ago
<Nubae> I'm running ltsp on a variety of computers throughout the school
<Nubae> so really depends... old infrastructure, except for some really new core 2 duos, which I've installed the low fat on so it takes advantage of local resources
<Dekans> thanks Dr_Willis but i didn't have the option #TerminateServer=true
<h3sp4wn> All the stuff at mine runs RHEL3 or centos 4
<Dekans> I have no comment at all in this config file
<h3sp4wn> (Or windows but I don't use those ones )
<Dekans> I try tu put it and i'll see the result :)
<Dr_Willis> Dekans,  odd.  I just looked in the default kdmrc config file on this install. an it was mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> or was i looking on the other machine.. :)
<Dr_Willis> i have that line in my gutsy, and hardy  kdmrc file.
<Dr_Willis> grep TerminateServer /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Dekans> I added it, it the only occurence i get
<Dekans> let's try o/
<Dekans> no success :(
<blackest> ok so someone got rid of the video related stuff out of xorg so how am i suppossed to set the frickin screen resolution
<mohbana> do you guys have an idea what ubuntu does to its font, they render quiet nicely
<DrHalan> what means Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock?
<h3sp4wn> it means a lock file is already present
<Nubae> drharlan, u have synaptic or apt-get already running
<Nubae> cant do 2 at once
<DrHalan> thats what i thought
<DrHalan> but i dont
<h3sp4wn> or something crashed
<h3sp4wn> !test
<h3sp4wn> still broken :/
<stdin> hold on
<h3sp4wn> there is an fuser command to fix it but I forget what it is
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<h3sp4wn> I usually just use rm but I am told fuser is safer
<DrHalan> okay now it works .d
<DrHalan> thanks guys
<kfbishop> greetings... Where can I find the fixed network manager. Cant find it anywhere.  Also, I assume that this is the fix to 0.6.6 that breaks wireless?
<Nubae> god, how do I properly install the ati radeon driver, there's like 10 different howtos
<Nubae> all with different instructions
<Nubae> kfbishop, I almost always stick to the commandline for the network manager, basically edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> Ive had good luck with the resticted-manager tool for my older ati card.
<kfbishop> nubae: thx.. but i thought the whole point was to keep the interfaces file (basically) empty
<kfbishop> all i have there is 'lo'
<Nubae> and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nubae> that might be the idea, but network manager sucks
<Nubae> especially with wireless
<mohbana> do you guys have an idea what ubuntu does to its font, they render quiet nicely
<Nubae> I need a command line way of installing the radeon though... its in chroot, cant install via guis
<Dr_Willis> Never noticed them doin anything special mohbana  - perhaps they have anti-aliasing enabled by default. and got some nicer fonts installed by default
<Nubae> ubuntu is its own font I believe
<Dr_Willis> Nubae,  I dont know the name of the ati packages any more. thers just one or 2 packages you install if i recall.
<Nubae> at least the logo is
<Nubae> I've installed restricted and xorg-driver-radeonhd
<Nubae> that should do it right?
<Dr_Willis> !find ati
<ubotwo> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 147 others)
<Nubae> heh
<Dr_Willis> I dont rember. :)
<Nubae> yeah, thats what I get doing apt-cache search ati
<Dr_Willis> id chaeck the !ati factoid page
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotwo> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nubae> 147 packages
<Nubae> yeah that how to is ancient
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 240 others)
<Nubae> I have pretty new radeon x1450 mobilitiy cards
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> Well I got no idea then. :) my only ati card is a 8600 I  think. :)
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  Is all i know on the topic
<Nubae> gonna reboot, amd has some unofficial wikis, too, gonna check those since they are newer
<DrHala1> hey you guys my usb memory sticks dont get recocnized
<lime4x4> anyone using bluetooth?
<DrHala1> hhmmm i installed the nvidia drivers manually now when i wanna set the desktop settings from normal to extra it wants me to install the package
<onlivecd> how do i upgrade from 7.10  to 8.04
<onlivecd> nvm
<onlivecd> got it
<spiderfire> hi
<spiderfire> anyone find firefox slow and unresponsive?
<cyphase> is anyone able to use displayconfig-gtk in Hardy? i'm running it in a VM, but it doesn't even show any monitors "connected"
<lime4x4> anyone else having issues with bluetooth disconnecting when gnome screen saver activates?
<WorkingOnWis1> I have an AMD Turion x2 in my laptop, but cat /proc/*cpu* only reports one cpu. I had Hardy 64 bit installed, and had both cores. I installed Hardy 32 bit on Thursday, to replace 64 bit, and now only have one core. Ideas?
<WorkingOnWis1> the  2.6.24-11-386 kernel cant do SMP can it?
<catweazle> 2.6.24-11-386 can do SMP
<lime4x4> why didn't u use the generic version?
<WorkingOnWis1> um...it is what was installed....
<WorkingOnWis1> i'm taking a performance hit with the  2.6.24-11-386 kernel huh?
<lime4x4> odd i thought generic was the standard instll it was for my core 2 duo
<Itaku> !bluetooth
<ubotwo> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Itaku> wrong chan
<Itaku> oh
<WorkingOnWis1> lime4x4: me too.. I started looking into it when I couldnt get the second graph in System Monitor
<blackest> any idea how to set a 800x480 screen mode in hardy now its ignored in xorg.conf
<lime4x4> well u could try installing it thru synaptic
<IceWewe> hello, I'm having a bit of trouble getting a dual Xeon workstation to scale the CPUs. I'm running Mythbuntu 8.04 Beta 3.
<kfbishop> Anyone else having issues with Thunderbird not "displaying"?   It starts, i get a beep (new mail), and the toaster pops up showing new messages in inbox, but no main screen.
<kfbishop> started a few days ago, presumably from an update, but have not verified.
<kfbishop> tried new profile too. same results.
<akumar> anyone get beryl working on it?
<akumar> 8.04
<akumar> if they did how
<akumar> ?
<_dan_> there is no beyl anymore, its called compiz-fusion now and should work out of the box
<akumar> like the cube and stuff?
<_dan_> yes
<akumar> oh
<akumar> where is it
<akumar> ?
<_dan_> u can enable it under appearances
<akumar> yea it was enabled there
<akumar> but no cube:-(
<akumar> its enabled
<_dan_> start up ccsm then and enable cube plugin
<akumar> ccsm?
<_dan_> compizconfig settings manager
<akumar> ah
<akumar> so how do i start it up
<akumar> (sorry new with compiz n stuff)
<_dan_> type "ccsm"
<_dan_> if not installed do apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<akumar> bash: cssm: command not found
<_dan_> i am on 7.10 here so  dot know if the package in hardy is called the same, but i assume it is
<akumar> anand@anand-desktop:~$ apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<akumar> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<akumar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Hewus> sudo
<_dan_> sudo
<_dan_> or su to root
<_dan_> but you should really know that when u using a alpha version of ubuntu :)
<Hewus> and yes ccsm is on hardy
<akumar> haha
<akumar> oops:-D
<akumar> it installed
<akumar> sweet
<akumar> thanks
<akumar> brb
<akumar> ah damn how do you get xchat to connect to mor then one channel?
<bazhang> akumar: type /j #channel
<_dan_> just type /join #channame
<akumar> thats the long way
<akumar> i want xchat to connect to all the channels when i hit connect:-D
<bazhang> check the settings akumar
<akumar> yea
<akumar> do i seperate by comas
<akumar> or colons
<_dan_> its explained in tooltip
<_dan_> i think u can manage :)
<akumar> wait i got it
<akumar> woot
<akumar> :-D
<akumar> now how do i get compiz to get somewat of a vista lool:-D
<akumar> **look
<bazhang> gnome-look.org akumar (if you must)
<bazhang> oh wait compiz?
<bazhang> www.screenlets.org akumar
<akumar> ah
<akumar> ill check it out
<akumar> hmm
<akumar> bazhang, you use it?
<akumar> there is only gutsy version
<akumar> will i towkr with heron
<bazhang> akumar: just wait there will be a hardy version ;]
<bazhang> !info screenlets hardy
<ubotwo> Package screenlets does not exist in gutsy
 * akumar doesnt like waiting:-)
<bazhang> ;[
<LjL> that's broken bazhang
<bazhang> LjL: sorry
<akumar> screenlet isntalled
<akumar> woot
<akumar> now how do i get it to do vista crap
<akumar> ?
<bazhang> http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ
<oliver_g_> hi
<oliver_g_> anyone know if there's already a bug report for the broken time settings button?
<oliver_g_> I didn't find a report so far, but that seems unlikely...
<lime4x4> where would i start looking as to why bluetooth disconnects when screen saver is activated?
<andrew__> how do i know what programs are using a volume so i can unmount it?
<nemo> fuser ?
<crimsun> or lsof.
<nemo> that too :)
<Satyriasis> how can i turn of scim?
<Satyriasis> to fix the prob, can i just install the old xrandr package?
<Wobbo> how do i fix the .dmrc rights problem? (my internet is broken so i am using umts atm, so can't google to much)
<muuhhu> ext3 sucks, we need zfs, the holy grail of filesystems
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<shenshei_> someone know why my network configuration is cleared every 5 minutes ? and then I lost my internet connection
<h3sp4wn> muuhhu: You can have it just run Linux only from in a xen
<crimsun> shenshei_: which wifi hardware?
<shenshei_> it's wired hardware
<Yahooadam> adam@hostname:~/xmltv$ dpkg -l *xmltv
<Yahooadam> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Yahooadam> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Yahooadam> adam@DataServer1:~/xmltv$ sudo dpkg -P xmltv  - dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove xmltv which isn't installed.
<shenshei_> i just lost the connection
<shenshei_> each time i must redo a ifconfig with a route
<Darkmystere> Er. i guess the update doesnt like not being watched..
<Darkmystere> i stoped watching it for 16hrs and it got stuck in the 865's...
<mellery_> How can I troubleshoot no sound with pulseaudio and static sound with alsa?
<mellery_> OSS sound works fine
<Darkmystere> mellery, would you happen to have a Toshiba Labtop with digital sound...?
<wxPython> hello
<Yahooadam> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<wxPython> anyone on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 6?
<mellery_> Darkmystere: no a dell latitude d820, alsa sound previously worked with gutsy
<Bobbe> is anyone having the same problem I have with networking?
<Bobbe> have to re-configure it every time I re-boot
<wxPython> there's this nasty bug in GNOME Panel
<Bobbe> what bug?
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, Have you tried Wicd?
<wxPython> the selection focus is not handled properly
<Darkmystere> If it works with hardy..
<Darkmystere> Network-Manager isnt recommended. has too many bugs
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, don't even know what that is
<Bobbe> sudo apt-get install wicd?
<wxPython> Bobbe the selection focus is not working properly in GNOME Panel
<mellery_> Darkmystere: any ideas on the sound problems?
<Darkmystere> Bobbe,search Wicd Download in Ubuntu
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<Darkmystere> Mellery, Err...no idea....
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, just did. thanks man
<Yahooadam> wxPython - if theres a bug report, what point are you trying to make?
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, It even works with WPA :)...you just need the driver i think
<wxPython> Yahooadam i am trying to get a gnome-panel developer to fix this veeery old bug
<wxPython> and it's nasty too
<wxPython> it really needs to be fixed
<Darkmystere> wcPython....Wats the bug..
<wxPython> i mean come on
<Darkmystere> i dont get what you where saying..
<wxPython> please visit this link and read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<wxPython> you have pictures of the actual bug
<wxPython> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8771276/screenshot-selectionboxbug.png
<wxPython> here a System menu was chosen, but the Firefox launch item was selected
<wxPython> wtf?
<wxPython> this is a nasty bug
<wxPython> it's present for ages
<zzats> heh. I can reproduce it :L)
<wxPython> zzats see?
<wxPython> anyone can
<wxPython> this bug is so nasty it should have a High importance flag
<oxigen> i cant, i dont have that icon there any more...
<Yahooadam> oh i know that bug
<bobbed_> is it that bad?
<bobbed_> like
<Yahooadam> its hardly the end of the world though, just doesnt look amazing
<bobbed_> a dotted box appearing?
<wxPython> there's another picture of this bug
<wxPython> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8771769/screenshot2-dottedlines.png
<Yahooadam> yes, im pretty sure we know what the bug is
<wxPython> the dotted lines around the menu panel
<Yahooadam> however, its a LOW importance bug, it doesnt effect the running of the OS, its just a minor aesthetic problem
<bobbed_> weird
<Darkmystere> ive never had that problem...
<bobbed_> in mine the firefox icon get's dotted
<bobbed_> like, always
<bobbed_> anyway
<Darkmystere> LOL are you kidding me
<Darkmystere> it does that to any Launcher thats that close to system menu..
<wxPython> bobbed_ when you click on a menu panel, the launch item is being selected, right? that is a bug!
<Darkmystere> it didt acctually launch firefox tho
<bobbed_> but in the screenshot he uploaded the menu itself was dotted around
<bobbed_> not the firefox icon
<bobbed_> in my box that doesn't happen
<jester7> what are the big known bugs in alpha6?  i mean, the dealbreakers?
<wxPython> it's a bug people
<PC-Ente> huhu will there bee pidgin 2.4 in hardy ?
<wxPython> is anyone on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 6 right now to test if this bug is still present?
<Yahooadam> actually, i think its because it was previously selected but you lost focus on it, the dots show that
<Bobbe> wxPython, I am
<Bobbe> it does
<wxPython> :(
<Bobbe> my heart weeps
<Yahooadam> but, its NOT a MAJOR issue
<wxPython> mine too
<wxPython> it IS TO ME
<Bobbe> i was being ironic wxPython
<Yahooadam> well go fix it then
<wxPython> i am a perfectionist
<wxPython> i can't
<Bobbe> good luck having ex
<Yahooadam> its all open source, enjoy
<Bobbe> anyways
<wxPython> i don't have the knowledge to fix it
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, is there anything to configure in wicd?
<Bobbe> it just works?
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, Wat you mean?
<Yahooadam> and the developers have bugs that actually impact the OS, they dont have time to waste on tiny bugs like that
<Darkmystere> To save settings made to an AP just press connect button
<wxPython> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8771276/screenshot-selectionboxbug.png
<wxPython> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8771769/screenshot2-dottedlines.png
<Darkmystere> and to set Encryption Keys click the Advanced settings lil clickey thing
<wxPython> does this look nice to you?
<Darkmystere> go down and select  the type and put the key on
<wxPython> this is horrible!
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, wicd asked to replace NetworkManager with it, so I did
<Bobbe> but it just started a daemon
<Bobbe> and I couldn't find an app to configure the network
<wxPython> where can i get the source code of that menu panel?
<Yahooadam> jeez, u dont get it, aesthetic bugs are the last to get fixed, things that effect performance/stability/reliablity are much MUCH more important
<Bobbe> though it worked out of the box
<wxPython> i wanna look at the source
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, Thats good
<wxPython> please give me the link to the gnome-panel source code
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, Go to system->Prefrences->sessions
<Bobbe> Network Manager's still there
<jester7> wxPython: you sure it's not a theme bug?  have you tried anything other than the default theme?
<Darkmystere> Add something called Wicd the command is /opt/wicd/tray.py
<Bobbe> jester7, i'm in a different theme
<bardyr> How can i set fish as my default shell?
<jester7> Bobbe: ok
<Bobbe> still bugged
<Darkmystere> so wicd opens at startup Bobbe,
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, oh that's the command
<Bobbe> =)
<Bobbe> ok
<oliver_g_> wxPython: you mean the focus rectangle?
<Darkmystere> and the Wicd GUI started can be just clicked from the tray icon and it starts
<Darkmystere> or go to
<Darkmystere> Applications -> Internet -> Wicd
<wxPython> jester7 i haven't tried any other theme but you could if you have ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 installed
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, just uncheck the NEtwork-Manager
<Bobbe> ok
<Bobbe> something weird happening though
<Bobbe> the wicd tray thingie asks me to start the daemon
<Bobbe> I run the command
<Bobbe> it starts the daemon
<jester7> wxPython: i don't, i actually came here to see if there were any huge bugs before trying it.  if that's all there is, i'm probably gonna do it
<Bobbe> but when I run the tray thingie it says there's no daemon
<Bobbe> Darkmystere, you know why that happens?
<jester7> oliver_g_: yeah, i'm pretty sure that's what he means
<wxPython> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-panel/2.21/
<wxPython> is this the source code of the gnome panel?
<wxPython> what do i have to download?
<Yahooadam> sigh, i installed libc6 from ubuntu hardy on fiesty, now i cant remoeve it revert it
<oliver_g_> jester7, wxPython: yes, that rect has irked me too, but it wasn't that important to make a bug report
<wxPython>  LATEST-IS-2.21.92     this file?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: better use "apt-get source"
<h3sp4wn> Yahooadam: Are you surprised ? man dpkg
<zzats> can anyone help me create a new mode with xranrd?
<wxPython> oliver_g_ i am on Windows ATM
<Darkmystere> Bobbe,Did you remove Network-Manager..?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: well that's a pity :-)
<hexa> Anybody got a Logitech Quickcam working in Hardy so far?
<wxPython> hehe
<h3sp4wn> Yahooadam: --root=/mnt (use a live cd) and mount the rootfs to /mnt
<oliver_g_> wxPython: but I suppose you can also download the source package from packages.ubuntu.com
<oliver_g_> wxPython: there you can get the exact source from which the panel was built
<wxPython> is gnome-panel written in python?
<h3sp4wn> wxPython: I hope not
<oliver_g_> unlikely
<wxPython> oliver_g_ i speak only python/wxpython
<wxPython> i won't be able to fix the bug then
<oliver_g_> likely
<oliver_g_> :-)
<Darkmystere> Bobbe, Did you use the .deb or....The instructions from The site?
<wxPython> okay so maybe i'll go to sleep and hopefully in ten years this bug will be fixed
<h3sp4wn> One day perhaps I will see the point of OO and use python
<oliver_g_> anyway, just for kicks: on http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-panel there are some links to the original source and the Ubuntu additions
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to resume  the Upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Darkmystere> and pause..
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: ah come on, python _is_ nice as complement to C++
<oliver_g_> ... wait
<oliver_g_> you don't even use OO? no C++?
<h3sp4wn> Until that day I will use C and scheme (and try haskell)
<oliver_g_> hm, ok
<wxPython> oliver_g_ thanks for the link
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: I don't see what I get with OO I don't get with functional
<h3sp4wn> maybe ocaml I don't know
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: yes, you might be right there... I was just afraid you were _only_ using C :-)
<Yahooadam> h3sp4wn - i re-installed libc6 from a .deb package
<oliver_g_> so... is there a reason why the "open with" app selection dialog offer the VNC client twice?
<Yahooadam> so thats better now, but if i do apt-get -f install it wants to remove 1/2 my system, and dpkg -C isnt giving me any clues as to which packages are broken
<Darkmystere> Bobbe,Err, Try uninstalling that and installing this one:http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460&release_id=577210
<oliver_g_> what exactly determines which apps are shown in the "open with" dialog?
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: No idea sometimes its just empty for me sometimes I get gedit
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: the right-click - open with another app dialog I mean...
<wxPython> uhmmm
<hexa> how can i set the default soundcard for alsa?
<oliver_g_> it always shows lots of apps, but I just had a closer look and saw that one app was duplicate and (at least) one was missing
<wxPython> if i fix the bug in gnome-panel... what should i do then?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: is there a bug report for the bug?
<wxPython> oliver_g_ yes
<oliver_g_> wxPython: a bug report is usually a pretty good place to start with...
<h3sp4wn> No idea I would want emacs to be the default (except for sound / video files) that doesn't seem to respect alternatives
<DanaG> Why is it that downgrading from git compiz-fusion to the packaged version tramples on my preferences?
<wxPython> oliver_g_ after i fix the bug, i would love to send the fixed thing back
<oliver_g_> wxPython: if you have fixed it, you create a "diff"
<oliver_g_> !diff
<bardyr> How do i install the latest nvidia driver in a safe way (safe meaning it will work after the next reboot)?
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<oliver_g_> ok...
<Yahooadam> aha, apt-get check is godly :D
<h3sp4wn> !downgrade
<wxPython> oliver_g_ and how exactly should i upload that diff then?
<ubotwo> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<oliver_g_> a "diff" is a file containing the differences between your modified source code and the original source code
<oliver_g_> wxPython: it's a simple text file
<oliver_g_> you can attach it to the bug report
<wxPython> yes...
<wxPython> but
<wxPython> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/gnome-panel_2.21.92-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<wxPython> how to replace it with this diff?
<oliver_g_> you don't
<wxPython> uhmmm
<wxPython> ??
<oliver_g_> you send your diff to the maintainers, for example by attaching it to the bug report, or by sending it to them by maik
<oliver_g_> *mail
<wxPython> oh
<oliver_g_> the maintainers then decide whether to add your changes
<wxPython> and they upload it on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/gnome-panel_2.21.92-0ubuntu2.diff.gz if they like it or what?
<h3sp4wn> use diff -u as a minimum
<oliver_g_> essentiallly, yes... they add your changes to that file, and upload the file, and after a while it appears for all of us as update :-)
<oliver_g_> btw. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff for details on diff
<wxPython> h3sp4wn diff -u?
<wxPython> what does the diff -u mean?
 * oliver_g_ wonders if the ubuntu wiki contains a page that explains all this to some complete newbie...
<wxPython> but this code is C++ right?
<oliver_g_> no, probably C
<wxPython> anyway, i can't code in C/C++
<wxPython> just in python
<wxPython> ah darn
 * oliver_g_ plays around with the "open with" dialog and related stuff and wonders why the hell the ubuntu devs didn't decide to spend the 6 months of Hardy development entirely on bugfixing and polishing...
<oliver_g_> (not that 6 months would be enough, but it would be a start...)
<KriZe> firefox 3 question
<oliver_g_> another thing: wasn't there supposed to be a mechanism to automatically find/install applications for unknown files? has anyone ever seen this in action=
<oliver_g_> ?
<wxPython> oliver_g_
<Milos_SD> Does anyone know when will 2.6.24-12 kernel be available for update? I have it in repos, but didn't offer me to do the update
<Milos_SD> :)
<wxPython> oliver_g_!
<oliver_g_> wxPython: yes?
<wxPython> how is this dotted box officially named?
<oliver_g_> I suppose it's the "focus box" or "focus rectangle"
<wxPython> selection box or...??
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> oliver_g_ is it possible to disable this focus box in the system?
<oliver_g_> yes, it is a somewhat annoying bug... I have now the focus on the "connect to server" icon, and whenever it gets the focus, it brightens... so clicking on the applications menu brightens the connect to server icon - wtf?
<wxPython> oliver_g_ yeah
<wxPython> that was i trying to tell people
<wxPython> it's a visual annoyance leaving an unprofessional impression
<oliver_g_> wxPython: I don't think you can disable it completely; but the fix would maybe be that the focus for the panel is always set on some invisible/offscreen element
<oliver_g_> yes: it look unprofessional
<calc> how do i get rid of a folder in evolution when using imap when it doesn't really exist on the server, deleting it fails
<oliver_g_> which makes it fit right into the rest of the show :-)
<wxPython> this really is a nasty bug
<wxPython> if you click on something, that some thing should be uhmmm focusboxed
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> selected i ment
<Seeker`> I just did a dist-upgrade, and now gnome setting manager is not working
<wxPython> oliver_g_ this only happens for the gnome panel
<oliver_g_> yes...
<wxPython> hmmm
<wxPython> what should we do about it?
<wxPython> please say you're with me to fix that bug
<oliver_g_> wxPython: do you have the link to the bug report?
<wxPython> yes
<wxPython> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<oliver_g_> btw. I can't help you fix it
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<wxPython> please contact some one who can
<wxPython> this really needs to be fixed
<h3sp4wn> obviously people think its only low
<wxPython> they are stupid
<h3sp4wn> If *needs* fixing it would be high or critical
<oliver_g_> well this specific bug report seems to already have really lots of attention (probably more than it deserves)
<wxPython> oliver_g_ yes
<wxPython> oliver_g_ but still no attention on fixing the bug
<wxPython> this bug is nearly 3 years old
<wxPython> 3 years!
<h3sp4wn> IRQ 19: nobody cared
<oliver_g_> it was reported by a "VIP" so to say; it has screenshots, confirmation, reply by ubuntu dev, _and_ an upstream bug
<oliver_g_> there's really not much more you can do :-)
<wxPython> oliver_g_
<h3sp4wn> You can fix it and send a patch depends how much you want it fixed and what you are willing to learn to fix it
<oliver_g_> ...
<oliver_g_> I would assume that fixing this is difficult...
<oliver_g_> probably requires knowledge of how focusing in gnome works
<wxPython> if you click on the users scroll-down menu, that draws dotted lines around the menu panel
<wxPython> as if being selectedf
<h3sp4wn> Can I still use enlightenment as wm in recent gnomes ?
<h3sp4wn> (I remember when gnome had e as wm
<oliver_g_> see... probably the panel does it _exactly_ right, according to the gnome implementation... only, in this special case, it needs an exception from the usual behavior...
<h3sp4wn> sawfish was not so bad metacity is worse)
<alex_mayorga> check out the latest comments on bug 197153
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 197153 in gnome-control-center "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197153
<alex_mayorga> looks like we all should go away and come back on Monday LOI
<wxPython> oliver_g_ is it possible to change that dotted box to a nice yellow box for example?
<wxPython> can you alter the visual appearance of that focus box?
<oliver_g_> hmm...
<oliver_g_> anyone here knows where to find a documentation for the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<oliver_g_> there was a way to set some colors and stuff on a per-user and roughly per-application basis...
<oliver_g_> alex_mayorga: yes, looks like... just because some weirdos *cough* are in #ubuntu+1 on sunday evening doesn't mean other people are weirdos too :-D
<wxPython> oliver_g_ are you on ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 now?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: alpha 5 with all updates, so probably: yes, alpha 6
<wxPython> oka<y
<wxPython> uhmmm
<wxPython> are you using the default theme now?
<oliver_g_> yes
 * calc found out how to do it, delete random stuff under ~/.evolution
<soneil> what's the best way to install alpha6 text-only?  I seem to break every method I try
<wxPython> oliver_g_ please change the theme and try to see if the bug is still present
<alex_mayorga> oliver_g_, weekend is usually the only time I get to play with the Hardy and I was traingo to do my "5 a day" :)
<alex_mayorga> anyone with legacy nvidia laptop cards stuck at 800*600 that can help me out? bug 146706
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Gutsy Beta] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<oliver_g_> alex_mayorga: same here... weekend is the only time for Hardy testing for me :-) but other ppl spend 60+ hours a week doing this, and probably don't want to spend the last remaining free time on it as well :-D
<alex_mayorga> the nvidia driver seem to work OK, but would make my fan run at full speed at all times
 * stdin wonders if wxPython actually wanted to get banned
<wxPython> oliver_g_ have you changed the theme?
<oliver_g_> not yet
<wxPython> please do
<oliver_g_> please be patient
<wxPython> i am eager to see if it's a theme bug after all
<wxPython> but it probably isn't
<wxPython> where can i get a gnome-panel developer?
<oliver_g_> no, comes up for every theme
<alex_mayorga> any kind soul that would help me get out of 800*600? :)
<wxPython> i wanna force someone to fix this bug
<h3sp4wn> wxPython: send $$$
<oliver_g_> good ideA
<h3sp4wn> ask on the mailing list otherwise you will be ignored
<wxPython> did you know that this bug is the only thing that is keeping me away from Ubuntu?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: no...
<h3sp4wn> I doubt that is an issue to the gnome panel developers
<wxPython> oh yes
<alex_mayorga> wxPython, too picky maybe?
<oliver_g_> is it _that_ bad?
<alex_mayorga> :)
<wxPython> i really am fucking picky
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> it bugs me sooo much
<alex_mayorga> wxPython, it would probably be better to work it out upstream
<h3sp4wn> irc.gnome.org
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | wxPython
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<oliver_g_> wxPython: wow... and then you haven't notice any other bug in Ubuntu that keeps you from using it??
<wxPython> when this bug is fixed, i'll install it
<oliver_g_> seems to be a very selective pickyness...
<wxPython> this bug is a visual annoyance
<h3sp4wn> probably you never will then bye
<wxPython> i hate visual annoyances
<h3sp4wn> So buy a mac
<alex_mayorga> now imagine being stuck at 800*600 goodness :P
<oliver_g_> yes... now stop jammering, and start reading about gtkrc-2.0 files
<wxPython> what are those?
<alex_mayorga> anyone with nvidia geforce go around?
<oliver_g_> oh...
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: I have a mobile quadro what series
<oliver_g_> are there rules against yammering?
<soneil> Is there a mini.iso for hardy-alpha ?
<h3sp4wn> netboot/mini.iso exists in the debian-installer dir for all distros
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, 4 440go to be specific
<lime4x4> anyone gotten falsh to work in hardy 64 bit?
<h3sp4wn> Mine is pretty new so I am unlikely to have the same issues sorry
<alex_mayorga> oliver_g_, I guess the be considerate part of the CoC kind of covers that
<oliver_g_> hmm...
<oliver_g_> he might have been a newbie and he might have been more annoying than this focus box :-) but the kick still surprised me
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wm, where I should look for my old configs of xorg, it used to work OK after updating from feisty
<h3sp4wn> maybe /etc/X11
<h3sp4wn> what is wrong with it ? not working at all
<soneil> h3sp4wn: thanks, I hadn't thought to look outside of cdimage.u.o
<alex_mayorga> just after the update it worked, then I tried nvidia proprietary, now it doesn't want to work wit nv
<stdin> oliver_g_: being constantly disrespectful in multiple channels will generally get you a kickban, as wxPython now knows
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wm, can you hold my hand through this :)
<DanaG> Heh, when you said something about banning that name, I thought you were talking about the package.  Silly me.
<h3sp4wn> I was hoping that all traces of python would be got rid of but I knew it wouldn't happen
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wm, how are the xorg.confs time stamped?
<h3sp4wn> Not sure I don't have any stray ones around here
<alex_mayorga> so how do I go about going to the "old" ones, just mv old to xorg.conf?
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: wasn't there a statement by mark s. to make ubuntu a premier platform for python development?
<oliver_g_> (no kidding)
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: All talk no action
<h3sp4wn> Sun cares more
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: well I think better tools would be nice indeed
<h3sp4wn> (Enough to employ those 2 recently and get it so that python can run on the jvm)
<oliver_g_> urgh... isn't jvm that thing that uses up memory like nothing?
<mohbana> do you guys have an idea what ubuntu does to its font, they render quiet nicely
<oliver_g_> let's change the topic from sun to something else :-)
<h3sp4wn> mohbana: No but the gentoo xeffects overlay have patches that look alot better than anything else
<h3sp4wn> (If you are looking for patches)
<mohbana> dont have idea i just want the ubunt fonts on my fedora install
<oliver_g_> mohbana: maybe look through the files in /etc/fonts/
<alex_mayorga> rebooting to see if my video gets fixed, BRB
<h3sp4wn> mohbana: try rebuilding freetype with the BCI option enabled
<nandemonai> Hi guys, has anyone noticed that flash uses quite a bit more cpu power compared to Gutsy? I find some sites maxing it out which never used to really happen.
<mohbana> i ve got a quad core, and flash uses alot of cpu.
<mohbana> its perform much better on vista for some reason
<mohbana> i am talking about gusty
<jester7> mohbana: i find that flash uses a lot in gutsy too
<pwnguin> ive noticed that flash CPU jumped up a ton since gutsy
<nandemonai> Well it's always been a little excessive but that's due to the plugin not being optimised I'm guessing, I've just noticed that in Hardy it seems a little worse.
<pwnguin> adobe provides older versions of flash for you to test
<jester7> maybe it has more to do with firefox 3 than it does flash?
<nandemonai> jester7, That could be a very good point..
<DanaG> This is my impression of Flash (as in, what I think of it, AND as in, me mimicking it):
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> Try browsing YouTube.  It just goes merrily segfaulting, repeatedly.
<_dan_> new flashplugin is a mess, dont use it, use prior versions
<jester7> im installing hardy in a virtualbox right now, but does firefox3 plus flash fix the problem of menus hiding behind flash ads?
<nandemonai> jester7, Afraid not.
<oliver_g_> _dan_: what do you mean with "new"? flash 9?
<_dan_> na newer subversion of 9
<_dan_> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<_dan_> i use this one
<oliver_g_> hmm... there were heavy security holes in that version, right?
<h3sp4wn> Mine is fine finally just used equivs on my x64 to stop ubuntu trying to install its firefox
<nandemonai> I'll wait till release to see how things pan out and tweak it as ness if it's still a problem.
<_dan_> webdeisgners who do flash sites should be hang on their  ..... anyway
<DanaG> Better description: web developers who design their sites to be usable solely through flash... those are the bad ones.
<nandemonai> _dan_, Agreed, although it is useful for streaming video and stuff like that but full on Flash sites are evil. *nods*
<oliver_g_> _dan_: so not forget that many webdesigners arev female ;)
<DanaG> They probably also violate the ADA.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FAmericans_with_Disabilities_Act_of_1990&ei=0krUR6z8MqGOgAPj3M3ODg&usg=AFQjCNEH_NX--ITZQbRPch05pPW8s70T4Q&sig2=f-0VQYF5A1zaLlkZvX_CDw
<DanaG> argh
<alex_mayorga> no joy :(
<DanaG> great googly moogly, Google mangled that link!
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americans_with_Disabilities_Act_of_1990
<DanaG> In other words, Flash is bad for accessibility.
<alex_mayorga> no kidding
<alex_mayorga> !video
<h3sp4wn> guis are bad for blind people
<ubotwo> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<_dan_> oliver_g_ hahaha we can surely find appropriate replacements where we hang them then
<alex_mayorga> can somebody tell the bot to tell me the video troubleshoot procedure, please?
<oliver_g_> !xorg
<oliver_g_> ?
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alex_mayorga> oliver_g_, thanks
<alex_mayorga> is that guide still valid on Hardy?
<alex_mayorga> YAY!! for the record this sole command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and ctrl+alt+bskp did the trick
<alex_mayorga> thanks oliver
<oliver_g_> you're welcome
<alex_mayorga> how can I now tell wich driver did I ended up with?
<oliver_g_> maybe the "screen & graphics" dialog can tell you
<alex_mayorga> tried that, it says "none" I guess is beter to be "driver less" after all :)
<oliver_g_> :-)
<Darkmystere> im talking about ubuntu releases...
<alex_mayorga> oliver_g_ is the "none" driver a known bug as well?
<oliver_g_> alex_mayorga: dunno
<alex_mayorga> let me dig it up a bit
<oliver_g_> it seems that this dialog is supposed to be removed in the future anyway :-/ so it probably won't be maintained much
<alex_mayorga> so I've heard too
<oliver_g_> alex_mayorga: try starting displayconfig-gtk from terminal and see if itb prints something
<oliver_g_> ah right... I heard it in the bugreport you linked to :-)
<oliver_g_> well nothing against a less-buggy replacement, but I hope it has the nice monitor selection, too
<alex_mayorga> any word on what would replace it?
<oliver_g_> yes, afaik the "screen resolution" entry in system -> settings will be extended to do the work
<oliver_g_> it already has more features than the Gutsy version
<oliver_g_> pity... the monitor selection in displayconfig-gtk was the _only_ app that ever got my old "buggy" 14" screen working... that is: not even Windows got it working!!
<Seeker`> I just got a kernel panic on the lastest dist-upgrade
<Seeker`> "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<bardyr> hmm, maybe i'll wait to upgrade the kernel then :D
<Seeker`> Also, my caps lock key is flashing
<DanaG> That's how the kernel shows that it's panic'd, in case you don't have video or such.
<oliver_g_> Seeker`: afaik the caps-lock flashing is a sign that the kernel has panicked (so you see it even if the screen is black and you don't know if only X has crashed)
<oliver_g_> zwei dumme, ein gedanke...
<oliver_g_> err... great mind think alike, i meant of course :-)
<blackest> if i can find an .inf file for my laptop monitor can i import it so hardy knows its capabilities
 * DanaG is glad his laptop has proper EDID.
<RAOF> blackest: Unless your monitor is really, really, bad hardy already knows it's capabilities.
<Seeker`> any idea how long a fix will take to appear?
<RAOF> Seeker`: For your "I can't boot" problem?  You can probably fix it right now - grub's probably told the kernel to look in the wrong place or something.
<RAOF> Heh: "Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x5200006 (EVE); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck."
<DanaG> Another error that sucks: the GTK setuid warning.
<DanaG> All it gives is a PID.... of a process that then dies.
<Seeker`> RAOF: The previous Kernel (-11) works fine
<RAOF> Seeker`: That in no way invalidates what I said :)
<Seeker`> RAOF: It has the same UUID as the previous kernel
<jester7> yikes....so i like orange, and i don't mind brown, but is the new color for hardy seriously peach?
<skwashd> hi
<skwashd> i upgraded about 10 hours ago and went to bed
<skwashd> rebooted this morning
<skwashd> and now i am stuck with a non roman input method as the system setting
<skwashd> i can't find where to change it
<skwashd> any ideas?
<bardyr> skwashd, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<skwashd> bardyr: nope ... nothing there changes the system default "input method"
<skwashd> that only changes the keyboard map
<bardyr> input method?
<skwashd> bardyr: yes ... input method ... right click in evo when composing an email and the setting is there
<skwashd> mine was set to system in all apps
<skwashd> now i have to manually set it to simple or i get some asian input method
<gew> hey guys , i got a quick q
<gew> i just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24.12 and for chose to keep my old kernel ... now i wanna use the new one
<gew> how do i do it
<gew> uname -a shows 24-11
<slipttees> hello
<slipttees> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording.
 * J-_laptop is having a restore problem. Last night I left the laptop on, it went into hibernate mode after the screen went off, and I go to wake it up today, and was frozen, will small lines and such all over the screen
<slipttees> After updating the kernel 2.6.24.12
<J-_laptop> s/will/with
<jester7> my wife just described hardy's color as "salmon" and "not for men"
<jester7> thats just great
<gew> real man use cli :)
<gew> i am kiddin
<gew> your wife knows best
<slipttees> Just update the kernel and soon after I was reiniciaer without audio
<slipttees> 2.6.24.12
<seeitcoming> is anyone here using b43 and did anyone else notice a dive in b43 performance after the most recent new kernel?
<gew> seeitcoming: i got b43
<slipttees> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Sat Mar 8 02:29:24 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ethana2> .....my sound device is now gone.
<seeitcoming> gew: is it working ok recently?
<gew> thank god i kept the old kernel 24-11
<slipttees> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording.
<seeitcoming> as in, more than 4m range?
<gew> seeitcoming: i am using it right now
<gew> seeitcoming: the range is not great
<DanaG> My mom described the wallpaper's background as being the color of "baby puke".
<gew> i dont think it ever was
<ethana2> DanaG: nice
<ethana2> DanaG: so that'd be you, right?
<ethana2> ^_^
 * Seeker` is still getting kernel panics for -12
<seeitcoming> gew: define 'not great'
<ethana2> perhaps i should try reverting
<ethana2> i'm going to do that...
<slipttees> MUAHAH dawn, kernel panic ?!?
<DanaG> Nope, I actually hadn't thought of it that way (and I haven't had the "joy" of encountering baby puke).
<DanaG> But I do really like the foreground heron.
<seeitcoming> gew: because it just stopped working from more than a few feet away today
<gew> seeitcoming: right now i am like 10 feet from it , and i get 75%
<gew> no walls
<slipttees>  I just got here without sound
<DanaG> If it becomes the default wallpaper for Hardy, I WILL be getting a case sticker of it (with a background fixed to match the laptop lid) for my next laptop.
<gew> but if i go further , i wont be able to see any signal
<seeitcoming> gew: same, and if the signal gets below 65% I can't connect to the AP
<seeitcoming> I have 80% and I'm literally a metre from the router
<slipttees> my internet only work, changing my ip manualy! :S
<gew> seeitcoming: the good thing about b43 is that packet injection works
<seeitcoming> ^_^
<gew> better then bm43xxx
<slipttees> ipv6 bug ?
<seeitcoming> but range didn't use to be this bad...
<gew> i guess
<gew> yeap range is badd
<seeitcoming> no, I mean b43 had better range *last night*
<gew> seeitcoming: i didnt do the 24-12 yet
<gew> so cant comment on that
<gew> :X
<seeitcoming> I'm quite tempted to revert to the -10 kernel
<seeitcoming> because having wireless this teh suck is just inconvenient
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gew> seeitcoming: are u using aircrack-ng with it
<seeitcoming> gew: nope, I'm on my own network here :)
<gew> got it
<ethana2> i'm back on the previous kernel now
<ethana2> sound evidently works again
<gew> seeitcoming: what kinda laptop u got
<gew> here Dell inspiron 1525
<ethana2> ...i thought sound was seperate from the kernel....
 * DanaG has iwl3945.
<seeitcoming> gew: hp tx1020ea
<seeitcoming> (rebranded tx1000)
<jester7> gew: hey, my 1525 is on should be here this week!
<slipttees> My internet only works after I change my ip manually whenever turn off or restart the pc have to change my ip!
<jester7> gew: what do yo uthink of it?
<gew> jester7: sweet
<gew> you get what u pay for i guess , but still is nice
<gew> huge monitor
<jester7> gew: did you get it with ubuntu preinstalled?
<gew> jester7: nope , came with vista
<gew> pro preinstalled is better
<seeitcoming> gew: ew ew ew ew ew ew ew
<alex123> hi guys. i'm on a 4th gen macbook pro, and the keyboard doesn't work in gutsy. i've heard that the kernel has been patched to fix this and that it works in hardy. Is it risky to upgrade to alpha 6, on a production machine? Can gvfs corrupt my files etc? please let me know your opinions
<seeitcoming> mine came with that installed
<skwashd> found my problem ... some SCIM thing started and set itself to ama<somehting>ic
<DanaG> Speaking of HP:  https://blackboard.calpoly.edu/webapps/portal/frameset.jsp?useCas=1&tab=courses&url=/bin/common/course.pl?course_id=_157744_
<gew> i installed mine :D
<DanaG> argt
<DanaG> wrong thing.
<DanaG> http://h20181.www2.hp.com/plmcontent/NACSC/SML/
<jester7> gew: yeah, i got a refurb for $609 with the 1.66 duo, 2 gb ram and the webcam
<DanaG> aah, that's what I meant.
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59074/
<slipttees> look this
<gew> jester7: thats not bad
<jester7> gew: but it comes with vista
<DanaG> Lots and lots of documentation.
<gew> i only got 512 ram
<DanaG> Including a "Setup Menu" emulator with descriptions of what everything does!
<gew> i am gona buy some on 15th
<gew> no webcam here
<gew> seeitcoming: how far do u have to go to lose the signal all the way
<gew> i am only curious
<jester7> gew: wow, i didn't even realize you could get them wiht 512 :|
<gew> jester7: yeap , lets say outa the box(default)
<DanaG> Do take a look at that Media Services Library thingie.  I like when companies document stuff that thoroughly.
<seeitcoming> gew: about 15 feet but there's a wall sort of in the way
<gew> seeitcoming: give me a sec i am doing some upgrades , i will test it for you
<gew> with 24-11
<seeitcoming> awesome, thanks :)
<DanaG> I'd like to see somebody color-match the Heron wallpaper background to the HP Business laptops.
<gew> seeitcoming: what kidna router u got ..
<gew> i got a linksys and using dd-wrt
<slipttees> hi guys, my internet only works after I change my iP address manually, whenever turn off or restart my Pc ihave to change my IP address! The problem is not in my gateway, why have another PC with Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and internet works perfect, we always hardy only in the procedure needs to be done to change the IP to work! : S
<Adys> Are there any known bugs on the latest unstable alsa updates?
<Adys> Im unable to get any sound after it
<Adys> no volume controle GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<gew> slipttees: i never had that problem
<gew> sournd crazy tho
<slipttees> Any solution, use fixed ip ?
<slipttees> Any solution, I use fixed ip!
<seeitcoming> gew: bt homehub
<gew> k
<gew> let me diconnect be back in a sec
<jester7> so now i've been told that it's my monitor, so does hardy's new murrine color scheme look orange, or more of a salmon color to you guys?
<seeitcoming> baiii
<slipttees> Adys: i have same problem
<slipttees> after install released kernel 2.6.24.12 buged
<Adys> its recent slipttees ?
<slipttees> :-)
<Adys> hm
<slipttees> use -11 again
<slipttees> Adys: look  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59074/
<slipttees> my dmesg
<slipttees> eheheh
<Adys> ill have a look cheers
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<darx> what is this configuration for "hesiod domain for searches"
<darx> ??
<darx> the default is .canonical.com what does it do?
<slipttees> hu guys, my internet only works after I change my iP address manually, whenever turn off or restart my Pc ihave to change my IP address! I have another computer as a gateway the problem is not in my gateway, why have another PC with Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and internet works perfect, we always hardy only in the procedure needs to be done to change the IP to work! : S Any solution, I use fixed ip!
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> sorry my pour english google translation! :-)
<darx> are you running dhcp?
<gew> seeitcoming: k , its hard to tell cause the signal still shows up
<gew> but i would say 15 feet and it drops
<darx> slipttees: ?
<seeitcoming> gew: ok I guess
<gew> prims54g is cool
<slipttees> darx: gateway don't have dhcp!
<gew> i wish i had that
<slipttees> only use fixed ip!
<gew> i have no pcmcia slot .. and not sure if i cam good at chanign built-in wifi
<darx> slipttees: then you'll have to set ubuntu as static as well.
<leon_pegg> I am glad they fixed the ATI Driver in alpha6 :D
<gew> seeitcoming: have u checked youyr preamble and tx power
<darx> leon_pegg: what did they fix?
<gew> maybe hte new kernel is more sensitive on that
<leon_pegg> well before the FireGL driver made my desktop white when loaded but now it works fine
<seeitcoming> gew: no, how do I?
<gew> seeitcoming: your router config
<gew> that is
<leon_pegg> it also happened on gusty when I installed one of the newer drivers (was then fixed by a newer driver still)
<DanaG> Handy things to do on dd-wrt: set it to use dnsmasq, and set it to use local dns so you can just type hostnames instead of IP addresses.
<seeitcoming> there's no problem with the router
<slipttees> darx: I use range Ip 10.10.0.xxx right! Currently using IP: 10.10.0.10 netmask: 255.0.0.0 gateway: 10.10.0.1 DNS: 10.10.0.1 but then restart or turn off the PC, I have to go into System => administration => networks and change my IP address to work internet! :-(
<seeitcoming> other computers are fine
<seeitcoming> and it was fine last night
<gew> got it
<DanaG> Set local domain to something like "localdomain", and then set it to use local DNS.
<gew> seeitcoming: the reason i came here is cause i just upgraded the kernel but chose to use the older kernel and wanted to get 2.6.24-12 ... not sure how to do that , atm i am using 2.6.24-11
<slipttees> darx: ipv6 bug or avahi ?
<gew> it looks like 12 got issues tho
<gew> :P
<darx> slippttees: hmm.. i haven't got a clue. you can maybe try disabling ipv6 but i'm not sure if that'll help
<slipttees> :p
<Adys> slipttees:  seems that didnt help
<Adys> It only changed the message :p
<slipttees> wait, i'm using google tranalation!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, dnsmasq on the host also has a few things you can set on the router.
<Adys> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<seeitcoming> gew: -12 isn't out yet, is it?
<gew> seeitcoming: i think it is
<aliguori> i'm unsure if this is my fault or not.  is anyone else experience module dependency issues with 2.6.24-12-generic (specifically with the snd modules)?
<seeitcoming> gew: you're right. As apt-cache search showed me
<gew> heh
<seeitcoming> gew: just install it and modify grub config, surely?
<gew> i did installed it , also checked grub
<DanaG> my options: dhcp-option=3,192.168.1.1                  dhcp-option=6,192.168.1.1                      dhcp-option=vendor:MSFT,2,1i                      expand-hosts                  dhcp-authoritative
<gew> i think i kept the old menu.lst
<gew> let me have another look
<slipttees> darx: Then, as disables the ipv6 get to a test ?
<jester7> gew: you're running hardy on that 1525?
<Adys> aliguori:  aye
<slipttees> And how to re-activate the ipv6 ?
<aliguori> Adys, looks like a bunch of modules are missing from kernel/sound?
<darx> slipttees: that sentence doesn't make any sense :P
<Adys> yup
<slipttees> :-(
<Adys> brb
<aliguori> okay, that makes me feel better..  I just put a new motherboard in my box and though i might have toasted the hard drive in the process :-)
<seeitcoming> gew: if you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg check that too
<gew> k
<Adys> hmm the sound prefs dont like ESD test
 * Adys forces reboot
<slipttees> darx, Adys: Is a test, poses a fixed ip, and restart the computer, and see if you still end up with internet!
<slipttees> ;-)
<gew> seeitcoming: dont have cfg , how do i reinstall 24-12 tho
<gew> cant find anythin on my grub
<blackest> anyone got a basic inf file for an lcd monitor ? i need to somehow get xorg to accept i got a 800x480 screen
<seeitcoming> gew: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-etc
<seeitcoming> etc = the actual kernel
<gew> k , thanx
<seeitcoming> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Adys> slipttees: I dont have access to a static IP from this comp :P
<seeitcoming> then the name of the package
<slipttees> Canonical Doesn't know what Rest ! :p
<slipttees> Adys: :-(
<gew> seeitcoming: are u isng canonical ?
<gew> i am not .
<pumpitup> did anyone download the alpha6 desktop amd64 iso..i just burnt it and doesnt seem t work for me
<slipttees> gew: do you have access a static IP ?
<beautifulsnow> pumpitup:  doesnt work? more details please?
<gew> slipttees: i use dhcp
<slipttees> :-(
<RAOF> beautifulsnow: This looks like a job for...
<RAOF> !doesntwork | pumpitup
<ubotwo> pumpitup: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pumpitup> well the iso seems to burn fine but not bootable at all and no files appear on the cd but it says 100% usage
<slipttees> Nobody here uses static ip?
<beautifulsnow> Hey I sit on the couch all day... :( (But i work! ^_^)
<gew> slipttees: is your router doing the ips or you do it with your box
<seeitcoming> gew: what do you means?
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: scrolling up to read your question - hold on
<slipttees> :'(
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: static, yes.  v6, no.
<gew> i means , if i was using static ip , my hardy box would be autoconfig and do all the config via router
<slipttees> tonyyarusso: make test from me ?
<slipttees> make a test ?
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: What do you mean?
<beautifulsnow> pumpitup: did you do a md5sum check
<slipttees>  my internet only works after I change my iP address manually, whenever turn off or restart my Pc ihave to change my IP address! I have another computer as a gateway the problem is not in my gateway, why have another PC with Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy and internet works perfect, we always hardy only in the procedure needs to be done to change the IP to work! : S Any solution, I use fixed ip. I use range Ip 10.10.0.xxx right! Currently using IP
<slipttees> again!
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: And how have you been adding the route so far?
<pumpitup> beautifulsnow: ow i totally forgot about that i should specify its the kde4 version of hardy
<slipttees> tonyyarusso: nop
<setuid> RAOF, ping
<setuid> ;)
<setuid> I managed to get it all working, had to use the alternate installer, not the DVD image...
<slipttees> tonyyarusso:  network-admin don't make this ?
<setuid> Anyone know how to configure all of the compiz/beryl goodness in Hardy? I don't see any sort of config for that anywhere
<beautifulsnow> pumpitup:  doesnt matter, should do md5sum
<slipttees> tonyyarusso: yes yes :-)
<slipttees> ever restart my PC turn the change my ip address :-(
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: I'm not sure what n-a does, since my static machines are CLI-only.
<Bobbe> okay
<slipttees> 10.10.0.10 to 10.10.0.11 again 10.10.0.10 after  10.10.0.11
<Bobbe> weird mistake here
<Bobbe> dvd players won't go to menus. They play the film straight away, but I can't access menus. Why?
<nandemonai> setuid, Advance Desktop Efects Settings.
<Bobbe> nandemonai, was that for me?
<tonyyarusso> Bobbe: I think Ogle can do menus.
<slipttees> tonyyarusso: Likely ipv6 bug ?
<gew> k this is what i get when i run dpkg-reconfigure  , yet 2.6.24-12 is not in my menu.lst ... i did reboot btw http://pastebin.ca/935825
<nandemonai> Umm no Bobbe
<Bobbe> nandemonai, ok lol
<Bobbe> tonyyarusso, gonna try, thanks
<Bobbe> but the other players do too, as far as I can remember
<tonyyarusso> slipttees: no idea.
<slipttees> okay
<slipttees> gew: i can't remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic :S
<seeitcoming> gew: post your menu.lst?
<gew> seeitcoming: k
<slipttees> Same is a tick! :S
<Bobbe> tonyyarusso, it did, but the screen doesn't stretch. Is there a key to open a menu? DIdn't find any
<tonyyarusso> Bobbe: that I don't know offhand, sorry
<slipttees> gew: Linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned code output of error 1
<setuid> nandemonai, I've enabled a bunch, but... how do I get them to take effect? Restart gdm?
<gew> seeitcoming: http://pastebin.ca/935830
<nandemonai> setuid, Hmm, they should take effect straight away..
<setuid> nandemonai, Ok, how do I activate the "cube" then? It's enabled and I've set two key combinations for next/previous, but they do nothing
<setuid> Does metacity use it? Or something else?
<DanaG> Oh hey, one way to get dd-wrt to keep addresses fixed longer: expand the dhcp range.
<seeitcoming> gew: do you have a /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-12-generic ?
<gew> let me check
<nandemonai> setuid, Have you got Rotate Cube enabled too?
<gew> seeitcoming: yeap i got it
<gew> its all tehre
<gew> there
<setuid> I do now... and it seems to flip... though, it's a 1-sided cube, apparently
<seeitcoming> then just add an entry in menu.lst manually!
<gew> k
<seeitcoming> setuid: add more workspaces then
<setuid> yep, trying to figure out how... metacity isn't my wm of choice
<setuid> Doesn't seem to be a lot of help inside this applet, to describe which key combos activate each option and how to configure them
<slipttees> everybody
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4685
<setuid> There is no user here called 'everybody'
<slipttees> ok sorry
 * Dr_Willis hugs ubotu 
<slipttees> bye bye!
 * Dr_Willis wonders what people are thinking - when they talk in this channel. :)
<Dr_Willis> But at least with the last updates,  Hardy is getting better! :)
<RAOF> setuid: Contextless pong!@
<setuid> heheh
<setuid> Trying to get the useful compiz stuff working, but ditch the eye-candy
<Dr_Willis> Problem is - i find so little of the compiz stuff usefull. :)
<setuid> skydome is very slow when you let the mouse go and let it re-settle
<Dr_Willis> I like the preview of windows on the windowlist .. wife likes the zoom.
<setuid> Dr_Willis, the alt+tab windowlist?
<setuid> Or some other preview?
<RAOF> setuid: The previews on the taskbar - it's the "window previews" plugin.
<setuid> Oh, I don't use any of those things
<setuid> no titlebars, no window frames, no docks, panels, wharfs or icons
<Dr_Willis> When you mouse over the windows buttons on the bottom taskbar, shows a little miniwindow preview. Like vista does.
<RAOF> setuid: Right.  _Seriously_ minimalist.
<Dr_Willis> You just use the cube. :)
<setuid> RAOF, Nah, there's no point to any of those things... sawfish does all that and more, without clutter
<RAOF> setuid: So, you'll want at least the switcher and scale, and almost certainly the various scale addins.
<setuid> If windows could only show titlebars when they were modal, that'd be nice
<RAOF> setuid: Actually... :)
<setuid> The default GNOME/metacity doesn't include any "window previews" plugin, only "Window list", "Window selector" and "Workspace switcher"
<RAOF> setuid: You can probably do that in compiz because it's crazily configurable.
<Dr_Willis> yep - gotta use the ccsm tool.
<setuid> No "taskbar" applet either
<setuid> Where might I find that, do see what this window previews thing does
<Dr_Willis> 'windows preview' in ccsm
<Dr_Willis> but it just goofed up on my system.. odd...
<setuid> Right, I enabled that
<setuid> now what?
<darx> whats the ideal nice value for x server under the new cfs scheduler?
<RAOF> setuid: Any taskbar applet will do - you can add it to a panel, or run something else, like AWN or something.
<Dr_Willis> mouse over the panel/task manager button
<darx> i've been feeling stuttering lately
<setuid> No such thing, all I have is "workspace switcher" and hovering over the desktops shown there, does nothing
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I just noticed Visual effects has "none/normal/extras' and no Customized button any more.
<Dr_Willis> it shows previews in the window list panel applet..  If you dont have it.. well  you aint going to see much
<Dr_Willis> :)
<setuid> Ok, "Window List" seems to work
<Dr_Willis> gggg
<setuid> I like alt+tab better than that, no need to move the mouse, it's faster, and shows the "neighbor" previews at the same time
<Dr_Willis> Weird - I enable it and now i cant type in xchat
<Dr_Willis> couldent even see what i had typed in xchat.
<setuid> ooo, nasty gnome bug
<Dr_Willis> not sure if its gnome bug, or xchat bug, or compiz bug.
<Dr_Willis> I still get the impression that compiz is very much a work in progress. :)
<setuid> If I enable "Window list" and use previews, and hover over minimized apps, it shows the preview. If I remove the "Window list" applet from the panel, and hover over the _now blank and empty_ space, it still shows the previews.
<Dr_Willis> setuid,  Heh heh :) thats amuzeing
<setuid> "Blur windows" plugin does nothing, probably not hooked into the backend yet
<RAOF> setuid: "Blur windows" does do something, or at least should.
<setuid> If it does, I'm not seeing it
<DanaG> You just have to make something transparent to use it.
<RAOF> And you need to make sure that transparent something is matched.
<darx> never mind i set it to -5
<Dr_Willis> They need a 'Drunken Stupor' plugin :)
<setuid> What is needed, is some hover-style help for each plugin, or a block of text in the plugin's config dialog, that explains what it does, how to use it, etc.
<DanaG> damnflabbit, stupid **************** keyboard got stuck again!
<DanaG> That's one critical bug to me.  Not just "major"; I'd call it a showstopper.
<DanaG> Imagine what happens if your 'delete' key gets stuck.
<Seeker`> I have problems with gnome-settings-daemon, it keeps on crashing. I tried to start it from the command line, and it seems to crash while loading some xrandr stuff
<DanaG> Data loss, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> DanaG,  no thank you, ive had my fill of windows today.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DanaG> At least Windows doesn't lose key-up events.
<LimCore> DanaG: wtf????
<LimCore> I had same problem on debian
<LimCore> DanaG: either I have bad luck for broken keyboards,
<LimCore> or kernel and/or X are broken about keyboard key debouncing
<DanaG> It only started happening to me in Hardy, and only in January or February.
<DanaG> I had been using Hardy just fine before then.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> Hmm My bug report is called a dup. but the 'dupe' is for gutsy.
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198351
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 198351 in fusesmb "fusesmb - Not working properly." [Low,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Milos_SD> did somebody updated to the new 2.6.24-12 kernel?
<Milos_SD> and are there any problems with it?
<flick> I did
<flick> not sure if the problems are with the kernel
<flick> but now I have no sound
<flick> :P
<tgrundle> same here
<icesword> hello
<flick> anyone notice if there was a libc6 update along with the kernel update?
<Milos_SD> with 2.6.24-11 and new nvidia driver my system is not freezing as it was ...
 * DanaG goes off to try the -12 kernel.
<Milos_SD> but, I don't know is it because of that kernel, restricted modules or new Nvidia drivers ...
<Milos_SD> so I don't know should I do the update, because my system is now great with compiz-fusion
<Milos_SD> ( Uptime ) 4 days, 12 hours 02 minutes [ Record: 4d 12h 2m 34s ] | Users: 2 | Load: 0.08, 0.23, 0.25
<Milos_SD> :)
<icesword> ok
<icesword> what stage is 8.04 at now
<rsk> beta
<rsk> er. alpha
<pumpitup> is there a comand to show what version of ubuntu im running
<tonyyarusso> pumpitup: lsb_release -a
<DanaG> -12 works fine for me.
<pumpitup> by editiing my sources list and switching gutsy for hardy is this a safe way to dist-upgrade
<DanaG> Oh hey, if I have commit=300 in my fstab for root, why isn't it mounted that way?
<DanaG> [   32.271714] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
<Adys> Anyone else having a huge memory leak with pidgin (2.4 and lower) since last update cycle?
<secretlondon> X has decided to give me 400x300
 * secretlondon is back in gutsy ;)
<Adys> http://www.devcub.com/~adys/pidginleak.png
<RAOF> secretlondon: Luxury!
<secretlondon> gdm is fine at 1024x768, it decides to go to 400x300 after I login, xorg.conf hasn't changed :(
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-02
<pavs> firefox 3.1 is still beta and they won't "officially" be release a new version in  a couple of month. I tried the latest minefield it fast as hell.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga1: already is
<BUGabundo> andersk: minefield is 3.2 and its alpha
<BUGabundo> shireoko is 3.1 and its beta3
<alex_mayorga1> I'll add the daily here
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga1: behare! daily ppa is ONLY to track regressions
<alex_mayorga1> I use the shiretoko nightlies on win
<BUGabundo> and as the name states
<BUGabundo> every day there's a new!
<BUGabundo> not sure you need it, or want the BW
<alex_mayorga1> BW?
<BUGabundo> anyone else can use the mozila team PPA
<BUGabundo> bandwith
<alex_mayorga1> I don't really mind updating daily, but is there any place to report stuff? I usually hang in mozillazine forums
<BUGabundo> for ubuntu related prob #ubuntu-mozilateam or ML
<alex_mayorga1> but what's the "official" nightly build?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<Mooqy> so is jaunty really that unstable? i just put a fresh install of windows and id rather not have to format again in two mos
<Mooqy> have to dual boot for work
<Mooqy> that old excuse!
<BUGabundo> Mooqy: sure its unstable
<BUGabundo> but it should not break completely
<BUGabundo> so you should be safe...
<BUGabundo> if anything breaks, most of the time is fixabla
<theholyduck> Mooqy, why would you have to format again in 2 months?
<theholyduck> cant you just upgrade like everyone else does?
<joshjtl> hi, my touchpads scroll bar isnt working... should i copy xorg.conf from intrepid over?
<DanaG> nope, instead, stick it in a HAL fdi file.
<DanaG> example: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<DanaG> put it in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<DanaG> and edit to suit your taste.
<joshjtl> DanaG: not me right?
<DanaG> joshjtl: yes you.  hal fdi file replaces touchpad config in xorg.conf.
<joshjtl> oh oh ok thanks
<joshjtl> hmm anyone know if DanaG meant take the /etc/hal/fdi/policy from Intrepid, and copy it over to Jaunty, or if DanaG meant copy xorg.conf from Intrepid and rename to policy, in /etc/hal/fdi/ ?
<BUGabundo> don't copy nothing from ibex to jaunty
<BUGabundo> xorg is NEW
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: i need to fix the touchpad so that my scroll bar works
<crdlb> joshjtl: he meant to use a file like the example he posted
<joshjtl> oh duh crdlb.. i didnt read up
<crdlb> joshjtl: is it enabled in mouse preferences?
<crdlb> also, jaunty should allow you to do two-finger scroll, which is pretty cool
<joshjtl> crdlb: yeah
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: try multi touth
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: what?
<BUGabundo> use two fingers
<BUGabundo> on the middle of the touthpad
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: to scroll ?
<bruce89> interesting
<BUGabundo> y
<bruce89> but pointless for me
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: by just holding one finger down while moving the other? that doesnt work
<BUGabundo> no no
<crdlb> joshjtl: by moving both
<BUGabundo> didn't you ever eard of multitoutch devices?
<joshjtl> yes but i've never used it to scroll, only to zoom things
<bruce89> I haven't
<BUGabundo> bruce89: but can you ?
<bruce89> I can scroll with the right-hand edge anyway
<BUGabundo> I can with both
<bruce89> as can I, is there anything else that can be done with multiple fingers?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK firefox can do a few other things
<bruce89> on the touchpad that is
<BUGabundo> but I haven't manage to discover how
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<usser> bruce89, right click is three-finger tap
 * DanaG wishes Synaptics hadn't started cripping their damned touchpads IN FIRMWARE.
<DanaG> Now my Synaptics is no better than an Alps -- my new laptop can't do any sort of multi-touch!
<DanaG> ... yet, even 5-year-old laptops CAN.
 * bruce89 discovers tapping to right-bottom corner is button 3
<bruce89> button 2, and right-top is 3
<CarlFK>  xserver-xorg-input-evtouch somehow depends on aspell?
<rww> CarlFK: not that I can see. What's the output of "aptitude why aspell"?
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
<CarlFK> rww: i   xserver-xorg-input-evt Recommend zenity | kdebase-bin | xidalog              ouch
 * bruce89 directs people to http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/tree/src/synaptics.c?id=8ee8aa5ec764c9c816fc95e0bfc5f4e2aee3ba0f#n406
<bruce89> CarlFK: that's only a recommends
<crdlb> CarlFK: O_o
<CarlFK> apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch ... The following extra packages will be installed:   aspell  http://dpaste.com/4353/
<bruce89> apt installs recommends by default now
<rww> CarlFK: Pass the --without-recommends switch to apt-get
<bruce89> looking at the changelog, they used to be depends
<CarlFK> ev_calibrate say XLoadQueryFont: failed loading font '*freemono*'
<CarlFK> guessing there is some package that is spozed to have that font in it?
<CarlFK> bruce89: thanks - I was wondering why  "installs recommends" was a surprise
<bruce89> I think those packages should be suggests, the Debian Policy manual says that recommends shouldn't be installed in only special cases
<linkinx64_> any news with pulseaudio?
<maco> no new pulse yet
 * billybigrigger is sick of looking at video cards
<billybigrigger> how are ati's drivers as of late?
<humbolt> network manager is picking up my vmnet devices. how to prevent it from doing that?
<linkinx64_> just me or not many updates lately
<humbolt> I don't want network manager to manage my vmware vmnet network interfaces!
<billybigrigger> can't decide on a gfx card, might go with a ~$100 8800 or 9600 but am tempted to try out an ati card...
<bruce89> linkinx64_: it's a weekend
<billybigrigger> can anyone comment on the ati's driver status as of late?
<billybigrigger> or should i stick with the tried and true nvidia cards?
<linkinx64_> that\s what i thought bruce89
<cwillu> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<CarlFK> how do I enable a serial mouse?
<joshjtl> hi folks, I'm trying to fine tune the scroll area on my touchpad... the verticle scroll area is too big... how can I edit (i'm guession i would edit the file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/synaptics.fdi
<CarlFK> joshjtl: man evdev (i think)
<joshjtl> hmm don't see anything in there
<CarlFK> rats -
<linkinx64_> yay!! pulseaudio updates
<linkinx64_> lets see :D
<linkinx64> nothing :(
<musikgoat> troubleshooting jaunty on eee, only getting desktop background, tried restarting gdm, tried purging ubuntu-netbook-remix, any other suggestions?
<musikgoat> i've got all updates, and dist-upgrade'ed (currently applying the upgrades, but its mostly ooo)
<ryanprior> I think the "Preferred Applications" UI seriously needs to be changed. Does anybody feel like helping me draft a blueprint?
<joshjtl> gtk2 theme and icon theme wont apply to shutdown/logout etc window
<joshjtl> well more importantly
<joshjtl> When I try to restart, after splash screen stops on an indefinite black screen.
<musikgoat> any suggestions for clearing all user preferences for gnome, and "purging" it with clean user configs?
<musikgoat> my issue happened when installing netbook remix, and purging that did not help
<joshjtl> when I have to reboot manually
<joshjtl> help
<maco> musikgoat: delete your ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf*
<maco> musikgoat: possibly ~/.config as well...
<maco> but some apps may store data in those so...
<maco> be careful
<CarlFK> this worth reporting: Mar  2 03:23:07 in-target:   python-xml: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<musikgoat> maco: thanks, i had come across that troubleshooting, it worked
<maco> CarlFK: no
<maco> python 2.6 transition is half-there
<CarlFK> maco: figured.
<maco> but ya know, i think python2.5 is still available
<maco> well hrm...ok maybe report that that package should say Depends: python2.5
<rww> The half that was blocking ubuntu-desktop got done :D
<crdlb> maco: won't really accomplish anything if it's sitting all alone in /usr/lib/python2.5
<crdlb> with every other python package in python2.6
<crdlb> it just needs a rebuild
<maco> crdlb: well the .py's probably need to be all updated to say /usr/bin/python2.5 all over the place
<crdlb> eh?
<maco> #!/usr/bin/python
<maco> would need to change to #!/usr/bin/python2.5
<maco> for the ones that *need* to be using 2.5
<crdlb> nothing needs to use 2.5
<maco> oh really?
<crdlb> a simple rebuild will allow anything that works with 2.5 to work with 2.6
<crdlb> at least ideally
<maco> oh. i thought 2.6 had some of py3k's changes
<CarlFK> 2.6 will support 3.0 stuff
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> 2.6 will support some 3.0 stuff
<CarlFK> but is still backwards compatible
<CarlFK> 3.0 breaks backwards compat...
<joshjtl> When I try to restart, after splash screen I get an indefinite black screen, where I have to ctrl+alt+delete to reboot
<joshjtl> going to try shutting down instead of rebooting to see what happens
<joshjtl> brb
<sparr> what version of kde will [probably] be in jaunty?
<crdlb> 4.2?
<linkinx64> 4.2.3.1
<sparr> i hope 4.x catches up to 3.x in functionality soon...  the single biggest thing that could force me back to debian
<les> 4.2 is supposed to be ready to go
<linkinx64> Got Sound!!!!!!!!!
<linkinx64> L:D~
<linkinx64> how to increase the size of the new notifications??
<lamalex> Hi, my computer crashed while installing a package, and now apt is totally bruced. Can anyone help me with this? http://paste2.org/p/156679
<Hobbsee> lamalex: remove the postinst file, and run dpkg --configure -a, perhaps.  Looks like python-central is no longer installed?
<lamalex> Hobbsee: aptitude says python-central is installed, where does the postinst live?
<lamalex> /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<rww> lamalex: yes
<lamalex> just the postinst? nothing else?
<lamalex> rad, I think that fixed it. moved everything but the .list file
<lamalex> thanks guys
<teethdood> python is still broken for us all still?
<alteregoa> mr. meowagi
<Alexia_Death> pulseaudio is busted.
<Alexia_Death> alsa plug makes pulseaudio eat 100% cpu
<coz_> is there any way to get the jaunty wallpaper tray fade for intrepid?
<crdlb> coz_: tray?
<coz_> crdlb,  yeah I thought I read that the wallpaper fade is a tray applet  I may be wrong
<crdlb> if you just mean the way nautilus fades between wallpaper icons, upgrading isn't really a fantastic idea
<coz_> ok
<coz_> understood
<coz_> I have tried every script and application to fade desktop wallpaper one to the other  with absolutely no success
<crdlb> there's no way to do it without nautilus doing it
<crdlb> unless you don't let nautilus manage the desktop (but I don't actually know of another desktop manager that does it)
<coz_> crdlb,   ok definitly understood :)
<Slartibartfast> Seems there is a fade in effect between splash and desktop view in Kubuntu ... But this does not work here. Anybody know how to get this working again?
<humbolt> is there any place, where one can vote on ubuntu design? the new GDM theme must go. It is embarrassing!
<dns53> try the art team, you could comment on the wiki aswell
<humbolt> black backgrounds are soooo outdated
<ziroday> humbolt: there is brainstorm as well, that idea is already up there.
<humbolt> who are we, a motercycle gang?
<humbolt> Yes, I know the voting on art idea is up there. But not implemented as it seems.
<ziroday> humbolt: well you are more then welcome to come up with a better login screen
<dns53> it is an open group with a mailing list
<humbolt> I have seen such beautiful design studies, but they were never picked.
<ziroday> humbolt: then put them up as solutions to the brainstorm idea
<humbolt> hope this is not released like that
<ziroday> humbolt: and so far it is extremely likely that will be the final gdm screen
<humbolt> oh god, oh god, NO
<humbolt> the media will laugh about ubuntu!
<humbolt> who favoured this screen?
<ziroday> humbolt: its not like you are forced to use it, if you prefer an alternative then use it
<humbolt> I sense influence from the top here
<humbolt> ziroday: Yes I am not forced to use it .... but think about Ubuntu's reputation.
<humbolt> The Distro has always been cutting edge but the design always sucked!!!
<humbolt> And now it is getting even worse!
<dns53> so are you going to fix it by suggesting ideas or submitting artwork?
<ziroday> humbolt: you are more then welcome to contribute something to the art team if you don't like the current direction. You can vote on brainstorm ideas, but just because you don't like it doesn't mean its going to change
<ziroday> its not humbuntu
<humbolt> sure sure
<ziroday> and if by top you mean canonical then yes, they do decide the final artwork in ubuntu
<humbolt> just trying to make you aware, that a perfect technical job can be totally blown by bad industrial design of a product.
<humbolt> with top I mean mark shuttelworth
<humbolt> to name it
<humbolt> as the notification thingy is equally ugly
<ziroday> humbolt: thankfully you are not forced to use that design, this being linux/ubuntu you can change what you want. Its your computer
<humbolt> and that seems to come from him
<humbolt> ziroday: don't tell me, what is not up for discussion here
<humbolt> ziroday: I am talking about the impact on public opinion, not mine
<humbolt> anyhow
<ziroday> humbolt: as I said before, there is brainstorm and the ubuntu art team where you can submit alternatives :)
<humbolt> I want to vote on alternatives
<Infecto> hello
<humbolt> Not submit one
<ziroday> humbolt: well amazingly you can do that too on brainstorm
<Infecto> some one is familiar with jaunty and browser problem, mean that any want to start :)
<Infecto> and i dont se anything in logs
<Infecto> just hanging and dont start
<Infecto> firefox and opera
<Infecto> and konqueror tooo
<Infecto> and i have strange filing since 6.04 or earlier, cluser to release and more thinks dont work
<Infecto> hmmm
<Infecto>  /tmp/.ICE-unix
<Infecto> all browsers have problem with write to this directory
<Infecto> there was 2 files i remove them  and ... all goes ok
<humbolt> ziroday: amazingly there are not designs to vote on to be found on brainstorm. just ideas about voting on designs.
<ziroday> humbolt: then submit a design, or a design idea.
<humbolt> design idea: not black
<humbolt> Why is CFS so freaking slow?
<urkki> Is USB-startup disc functioning normally for everyone? I'm not able to make a USB-stick, it gives me errror in the end, always
<lemonade> I have the same issue and if I remember correct there is already bug report too
<urkki> Ah, good to know I'm not alone
<pavs> is it possible to "upgrade" a ibex install to the latest jaunty alpha release?
<geser> pavs: yes, use "update-manager -d"
<pavs> thanks :)
<maxb> Why would debconf want to talk to gconf? I just got a couple of debconf GUI popups, accompanied by a "Failed to contact configuration server" error box
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> where did the gconf entry for Update Notifier go???
<BUGabundo> I don't see it!
<BUGabundo> I'm getting worried
<BUGabundo> btw guud morning
 * BUGabundo sets the alarm clock to HIGH: WAKE UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Moult> hey folks, i've just installed Jaunty, how do i 1) get into root (i don't know the password apparently) and 2) get a gui?
<Moult> ok, apparently it just wants me to use sudo, fine.
<Moult> how do i install a GUI on jaunty?
<spiongraz> my soundcard has several outputs and pulseaudio always uses the wrong output, how can i tell pulseaudio which output it should use?
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: hi, are you here?
<Moult> does jaunty come with a GUI when installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> 'afternoon thehook... did you make progress?
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: yes, i filed a bugreport as we spoke of yesterday, but i did not manage to subscribe you, the is no IntuitiveNipple on launchpad..
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Well, that'd depend on how it was installed and from what source.
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: "intuitivenipple"
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: i installed as a vm
<thehook> i tried.. and search for both intuitive and nipple but no matches
<thehook> but heres the link :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/336460
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336460 in ubuntu-meta "Keyboard layout selection not saved while CLI" [Undecided,New]
<Ng> Moult: do you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed?
<Moult> Ng: no idea, i'm new to ubuntu and apt-get
<Ng> Moult: that pulls in all of the default GUI stuff
<Ng> Moult: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple :)
<thehook> how do I change keyboard layout in minimal install btw? im a bit spoiled and only used to setxkbmap..
<thehook> ok I'll try again
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: change it for the terminals?
<Moult> Ng: error
<Moult> Ng: some packages could not be installed, could be because...
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: aah, there it worked.. but yes for the terminal
<Moult> Ng: depends on gnome-app-install
<thehook> + and everything else
<Ng> Moult: g-a-i should be installable fine at the moment
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Jaunty is in development currently; it isn't really suitable for novices yet.
<Moult> Ng: Depends: gnome-app-install but it is not going to be installed
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: i'm not a linux novice, if that's what you're asking, i'm just new to ubuntu. The main reason i'm using it is to test the latest kernel to see if it has support for a driver, because i can't get it working on my distro.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Did you install from the -server or -alternate disk images?
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: alternate disk images
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: that explains it :)
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: right. should i have chosen server?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: What's the driver you're chasing?
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: what's the difference between them? (I didn't read in detail :P)
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: No, I was just trying to figure out which installer source you'd used since the live-CD installs the GUI :)
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: for webcam, should be inbuilt for USV support, but apparently though it now recognises the webcam it..."doesn't work", a bit hard to go into detail here :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Alternate is for avoiding problems with a GUI install or making more customisations
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: right. where'd I find the ISO i'm looking for?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Server is for, well, servers - no GUI component, kernel tuned for ... servers :)
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: right. what am I looking for?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Which camera is it? Do you have the PCI Vendor:Device ID?
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp.
<Moult> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> hang on, I'll search now
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't find that ID in the modules maps; But if it is a UVC device it may match on other characteristics
 * Moult cannot find the link to the Jaunty ISO download again
<IntuitiveNipple> The cdimage servers are so slow I can't find it yet either
<IntuitiveNipple> finally: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: out of curiosity, is there actually a way to find that link via the front page?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: I don't think so since it's for developers
<thehook> where is the keymap files located in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> "man loadkeys"
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: right. downloading the desktop cd now
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: that should fix things up :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Moult: Is the camera supposed to be UVC compliant?
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: i have, but i cant find the path, tried searching with locate as well, and google but all google say is that slackware has it in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/qwerty/ but that does not exist in ubuntu
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: (built in btw)
<Moult> IntuitiveNipple: at least that's what my google searches and lsusb -v messages show :)
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: Hmm, bug in documentation there then. Please report the bug :) (in package kbd)
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: "dpkg-query -L kbd" suggests /etc/kbd/
 * Moult brbs to do a math question :)
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: i can not remember what the exact name of my layout is either.. only config and remap in /etc/kbd/
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: there must be more character maps than just us right? or is there another package maybe?
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: Did you solve the keyboard issue? I was just looking at "/etc/default/console-setup" which is generated, I think, from the console-setup package
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: nope, still no progress..
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: everything seems right there, and after just clicking through it now works :)
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<thehook> I just used the defaulted values
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: now that i remember, the cli was changed a bit also graphically.. i remember the defaulted value when asked "detect keyboard map" was no, i remember this because i never understood why it's preferred to type 50 characters instead of selecting the keyboard from a list..
<thehook> its always been yes before
<RomD> is it normal that jaunty's multi monitor support is completely broken at this point?
<IntuitiveNipple> Multi-monitor is working fine (for me). Try being a bit more specific about your particular configuration
<RomD> well, if I start an app from the menu or click a 2#
<RomD> "places" shortcut the app/nautilus always opens on the main monitor
<RomD> hardy worked fine, but intrepid already had the problems with the places shortcuts opening on the wrong screen
<RomD> I'm using separated x screens
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you using twinview or multiple X screens?
<RomD> and when I move the mouse cursor from the side monitors to the main one, there is a copy of the cursor left on the edge of the screen
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... same here, and I noticed that too... Thought it was just me imagining it though :)
<RomD> separated x screens
<IntuitiveNipple> RomD: Yes, I reported that too... are you using nvidia video driver?
<RomD> yep
<RomD> used the 180
<IntuitiveNipple> the duplicate mouse cursor is a problem with the nvidia driver so far as I can determine.
<RomD> well it works fine in hardy
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks like Nvidia have major issues with the 180.xx series so far.
<RomD> except having a weird bug in the menu on my third screen
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe; but Hardy has a different X server
<RomD> but otherwise the 180 driver works fine in hardy
<RomD> you don't have the application starting on wrong monitor problem?
<RomD> of course I could use DISPLAY=:0.1 in the terminal everytime
<RomD> but it's annoying
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, I have been getting that. What is strange is *some* will start on the correct X screen and others won't unless the shortcut is prefixed with the DISPLAY=
<RomD> I really hope they take care of that. multi montitor is really poor in linux compared to windows
<theholyduck> it was way better in the days of xinerama
<theholyduck> sure you had to hard conf your xorg
<theholyduck> but it WORKED
<RomD> I tried twinview and xinerama, but both caused problems
<RomD> xinerama causes those ugly redraws and doesn't work with compiz
<RomD> are you using intrepid IntuitiveNipple ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Jaunty
<RomD> did you have problems with the places shortcuts in intrepid?
<RomD> with them opening on the main screen
<RomD> instead of the one you clicked the menu entry on
<theholyduck> RomD, compiz is annoying though :P
<theholyduck> and yeah xinerama doesnt have direct rendering
<theholyduck> by design
<theholyduck> but i dont need it so i dont mind
<RomD> theholyduck, wobbly windows :P
<RomD> and other things
<IntuitiveNipple> I haven't used Intrepid.
<RomD> whenever I work on systems without wobbly windows, everything seems so rigid and undynamic
<RomD> you really get used to it
<RomD> it may be unnecessary eyecandy, but it's just more fun to work with
<theholyduck> RomD, :P
<theholyduck> i always use some minimalistic wm anyway
<theholyduck> without desktop envs
<theholyduck> wobbly make me sick
<theholyduck> i like mey rigid windows with thin bars
<ubuntu_> hi,I have a question...
<ubuntu_> my jaunty boot error!
<ubuntu_> maybe the fstab is incorrected...
<ubuntu_> or because of my ext4 file system?...
<ubuntu_> or my bad apt source?
<ubuntu_> Is there someone can help me?
<ubuntu_> nick laputa
<billybigrigger> well whats the problem/error?
<laputa> as you know ,in fstab there is relatime,error=ro
<billybigrigger> yes
<laputa> and my system is readonly
<billybigrigger> ok
<laputa> so it must be error!
<billybigrigger> well change it
<billybigrigger> this is on your / partition?
<laputa> I have five partitions.
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> sorry
<billybigrigger> haha, i just woke up, havent even gotten my first cup of coffee
<billybigrigger> your drive is being mounted readonly, leading you to believe there's an error
<laputa> but I will sleep later,hahaha...
<laputa> my boot is ext2.
<laputa> my root is ext4
<billybigrigger> which drive has the ro flag?
<laputa> the root partition
<laputa> and the other partition is not mounted as expected.
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> check out /var/log/fsck/checkroot
<billybigrigger> any errors there?
<laputa> let me see...
<drostie> Is there a reason why the default Kubuntu Network management in jaunty doesn't do 802.1x?
<billybigrigger> im just going out on a limb trying to help you, i've never had this before
<billybigrigger> but that looks to be about the best place to start looking
<billybigrigger> laputa, my checkroot says the last check was clean so i imagine it would through you an error to that log
<laputa> it say:/dev/sda5:clean, 12131/655360 files, 202264/2620595 blocks
<laputa> it seems like ok....en?
<billybigrigger> but is sda5 your /?
<laputa> yes...
<IntuitiveNipple> RomD: you might want to add your confirmation to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bug/336721
<laputa> my sda1 is /boot
<laputa> and sda2 is extended partition
<laputa> sda5 is root
<laputa> sda6 is /usr
<RomD> Lost something?
<RomD> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<RomD> :p
<IntuitiveNipple> RomD: oh me and my manual editing of URLs1
<IntuitiveNipple> RomD: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/336721
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336721 in xorg-server "Multiple X screens launch apps on screen 0" [Undecided,New]
<|max|> Hello, I have a problem where vista overrode my MBR. Genetally, I deal with this by using super grub disc to restore grub on the mbr, but it is not working this time, as it cannot find /boot/grub/stage1 nor /boot/grub/menu.lst | I have 3 partitions, 1st is ext2/unutu, 2nd is vista 3rd is swap for linux
<laputa> sda7 is /home, sda8 is swap and sda9 is /var. so, billybigrigger, are you use jaunty?
<billybigrigger> laputa, yes im on jaunty
<Starcraftmazter> I checked whether those files are there or not using a livecd, and they are
<RomD> I have an account, but haven't really worked with launchpad. do I just post a comment to confirm?
<billybigrigger> laputa, how much space is left on your disk?
<drostie> |max|: in the grub prompt, type "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" to figure out what partition grub is looking for.
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: the result is "File not found"
<drostie> Do you have a separate boot partition? o_O
<laputa> root used 7%,home used 96%, /usr used 38%
<Starcraftmazter> I do not
<Starcraftmazter> I use my main linux partition as a boot partition
<laputa> space is enough...
<billybigrigger> laputa, and your / is ext4, did you do a fresh ext4 install?
<RomD> IntuitiveNipple, do I just have to post a comment or is there something else to do?
<drostie> So, find /grub/menu.lst also doesn't work?
<IntuitiveNipple> RomD: A comment would be good, then I can mark the bug Confirmed
<laputa> yes. I installed with alpah4.
<laputa> alpha4.
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: It does not
<Riesh> Mmm Seems aMsn is also not working anymore ...... ...can't connect
<drostie> Starcraftmazter: that's weird, dude. It suggests that grub can't see your ext2 partition in the first place, if you know that the file exists. Could you try putting a file directly in the root folder of that drive, and trying to find it from the grub prompt?
<laputa> billybigrigger,I want to know what's relatime.
<drostie> Also, are you sure that the grub prompt is running as root?
<laputa> are your fstab has relatime setting,too?
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: I already have some files there, let me check. I am sure it detects the drive though, if i go to manual boot, it lists it as an ext2 partition
<drostie> laputa: access times get updated relatively.
<RomD> done IntuitiveNipple
<billybigrigger> laputa, yes, both my machines have the relatime option set
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: i checked to see if it can "find /file", and it cant. But is it supposed to be able to find files in 'any random ext2 partition' ?
<Starcraftmazter> where file exists
<billybigrigger> laputa, so your root gets mounted read only, but are you able to boot into it?
<billybigrigger> laputa, or what errors are you getting?
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: as for it running as root, im not aware of super grub disc having such setting
<Starcraftmazter> so i assume yes, i guess
<drostie> Starcraftmazter: oh; I was thinking of running grub in a Linux console. I have no idea what super grub disk acts like.
<Starcraftmazter> drostie: is it possible to restore the grub on mbr from a livecd?
<drostie> sure, in principle.
<Starcraftmazter> is it...easy? :P
<drostie> find /boot/grub/menu.lst tells you a partition name, e.g. (hd1,2) or so. Then you need to find a partition on the drive you want to install to: e.g. (hd2,3). Then the command [setup --prefix=/boot/grub (hd2) (hd1,2)] will install into the MBR of hd2.
<Starcraftmazter> ok, thanks drostie, i will try that
<laputa> billybigrigger: I can boot half.
<laputa> only root mode.
<laputa> and the other partitions are not mounted. why?
<laputa> billybigrigger:wait for my reboot...
<billybigrigger> yes sir
<Starcraftmazter> hey thanks drostie, that worked 8)
<amoblin> billybigrigger:hello,I come back now!
<drostie> ^_^
<amoblin> billybigrigger:my last error is: Clocksource tsc unstable(delta=-456155318ns)
<amoblin> billybigrigger:I'm ubuntu_, the one who has a boot problem...
<billybigrigger> ahh
<amoblin> bash: groups: command not found
<amoblin> bash: dircolors: command not found
<amoblin> root@(none):~# [ 4.688081] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -456155318 ns)
<amoblin> help me!
<billybigrigger> well did this just happen out of the blue?
<billybigrigger> after recent updates?
<billybigrigger> where you playing around with a new kernel?
<amoblin> my kernel is 2.6.28-7
<billybigrigger> maybe update to 2.6.28-8
<billybigrigger> or pastebin your dmesg
<amoblin> I want to ,but I cannot boot to the system... pastebin dmesg? what's mean?
<billybigrigger> so everyone can give you a hand...if never seen an error like that, and i am by no means a linux/kernel guru
<billybigrigger> your /var/log/dmesg
<billybigrigger> copy it to pastebin.com
<billybigrigger> or pastebin.ubuntu.com
<billybigrigger> k, you cant boot the system, did you run fsck?
<amoblin> just finished!
<billybigrigger> and...
<amoblin> and so?
<amoblin> what?
<billybigrigger> everything checked out ok?
<amoblin> there is only a warning,besides, a cofirm to continue.
<billybigrigger> amoblin, ok, after your clocksource tsc unstable error, what is the next line?
<amoblin> that is the last line.
<amoblin> that's all under single mode.and when under normal mode, it says:
<amoblin> init: Unable to execute "/usr/sbin/kernel-helper" for last-good-boot:No such file or directory.
<amoblin> init: last-good-boot main proces(1323) terminated with status 255
<amoblin> the end
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> type this cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource
<billybigrigger> see what others are available
<billybigrigger> then add this parameter to your kernel when booting....clocksource=whateverclocksource
<billybigrigger> should be something like hpet or acpi_pm
<billybigrigger> so try booting with clocksource=hpet
<amoblin> acpi_pm jiffies tsc
<billybigrigger> k
<amoblin> that is it
<billybigrigger> clocksource=acpi_pm
<billybigrigger> give that a try
<amoblin> it seems not works.
<billybigrigger> did you pass that parameter to your kernel at boot?
<amoblin> pass? I added ...
<Infecto> i need some aplication to recovery data from ext3, some one is familiar with any tool?
<deepthought> any news on the restricted nvidia driver in jaunty ?   it freakz me out not to be able to use my dual screen... or is there a workaround for now ?
<amoblin> billybigrigger:ext4-fs:delayed allocation enabled?
<amoblin> kjournald2 starting. Commit interval 5 seconds...
<IntuitiveNipple> who made the update-manager notification pop-up go transparent when the mouse hovers over it?
<mvo> IntuitiveNipple: that is notify-osd (the replacement for notification-daemon)
<IntuitiveNipple> mvo: yeah ... it was playing hide-n-seek with me :)
<Numbers> Hey guys, suffering with 130.35 (nvidia).. how do I downgrade back to 130.29
<s0u][ight> ppa works?
<IntuitiveNipple> Numbers: I might be able to tell you shortly; That update is just being applied here and I may have to back it out :)
<Numbers> IntuitiveNipple, heh.. 180.35 crippled me last night
<Numbers> could be because I did a straight upgrade though rather than removing the old nvidia packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> uh-oh... I've found enough problems with .28 or whatever version
<Numbers> .29 seems to be what most are going back to
<tretle> is anyone else having issues trying to install updates?
<IntuitiveNipple> which ones?
<maxb> tretle: Your question is too vague, be more specific.
<tretle> any ones
<IntuitiveNipple> "No"
<Numbers> mine installed, most have been partial upgrades
<Numbers> mine also broke ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Acid-test time... restarting... might see you next week :)
<Numbers> such is the life of being on edge
<tretle> it keeps saying some packages could not be retrieved from the server(s). Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is that edge-triggered interrupts :p
<Numbers> heh
<tretle> I have tried switching from the main repo to the irish one but the same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> tretle: That sounds like a mirror-server not caught up issue
<IntuitiveNipple> tretle: manually check the main archive.ubuntu.com server using a web browser for the package-versions that are reporting the issue
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<charlie-tca> hey, BUGabundo
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/4653/  why doesn't this match?  <match key="info.udi" contains="20E33823_if0_logicaldev_input">
<CarlFK>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4e7_20_20E33823_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
<CarlFK> i cut/pasted from lshal to 50-touchscreen.fdi  - so it isn't like there is a typo
<BUGabundo> hey CarlFK
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: hey
<CarlFK> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> CarlFK, hey
<billybigrigger> haha
<CarlFK> no no no... you need to pick somenoe else
<CarlFK> the chian is broken - bad luck for everyone!
<billybigrigger> is everyone's tab being fussy today?
<billybigrigger> hah
<Numbers> nope, just the nvidia update :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Numbers: Seem's okay here so far
<Numbers> IntuitiveNipple, did you remove the cruft before you upgraded?
<IntuitiveNipple> Nope
<Numbers> Nvidia hates me.
<IntuitiveNipple> I just let update-manager get on with it
 * BUGabundo just wants python mess to be fixed!
<Numbers> will run update manager again when i get home, might have fixed itself since yesterday
<BUGabundo> don't even care about all the fuss about notifications or UM
 * IntuitiveNipple wants the notification mess fixed!
<Numbers> BUGabundo, indeed.. I did wonder why sabnzbd got removed
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: give a button and working links! that's all
<IntuitiveNipple> Evolution throwing up dialogs for notification now, despite the plug-in settings to use notification icon and a popup
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: wasn't that fixed??
<IntuitiveNipple> Dunno... I'll tell you shortly once Evo starts up
<BUGabundo> the wiki had a link to a bug, and it was FIXED
<IntuitiveNipple> I avoided any updates over the weekend so just applied over 200
<BUGabundo> great news! just got hired! start tomorrow
<BUGabundo> so I won't have all this time to be with you guys!
<BUGabundo> will miss all of you
<Numbers> how rude ;)
<Numbers> only kidding, congrats
<BUGabundo> thanks
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, congrtulations :)
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: what've you been hired to do?
<BUGabundo> Sys Admin
<BUGabundo> my are of work
<IntuitiveNipple> More bug huntung then :)
<IntuitiveNipple> s/huntung/hunting/
<IntuitiveNipple> Nice to see upstream have just fixed the gnome log-viewer trying to open non-existent files
<tgpraveen> guys from a few days even b4 the python related upgrade my EOG eye of gnome is extremely unstable
<tgpraveen> and when it crashes it takes down the whole system with it.
<tgpraveen> any one else have this prob?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: AHHHHHHHHHHHhh great! that was stupid
<Bert_2> say, has anything changed in how dhcp is handled between hardy, intrepid and jaunty ?
<CarlFK> Bert_2: maybe - I notice they keep flipping between sending the hostname or not
<Bert_2> CarlFK: but basically the configuration files are exchangeable ?
<CarlFK>  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf; send host-name "<hostname>";
<CarlFK> Bert_2: yep
<Bert_2> CarlFK: okey
<thehook> any news on the intel 845
<thehook> ?
<thehook> anyone using the kde 4.2 version here?
<BUGabundo> a bit
<BUGabundo> I'm more of a gnome guy
<BUGabundo> but have both installed
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: OSS works fine! no other audio service does :(
<thehook> do you have the problem that when opening a dolphin window with 12 elements it can not decide if it wants 2 or 3 columns and are bouncing between them?
<thehook> BUGabundo: im a gnome person myself but i installed kubuntu-desktop as well cause the kde 4.2 seems nice
<thehook> BUGabundo: the problem is fixed by resizing the dolphin window.
<BUGabundo> don't use much dolphin
<BUGabundo> more konqueror
<MaGicKanGaRoo> hello
<MaGicKanGaRoo> in relation to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/308805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308805 in fglrx-installer "[Jaunty] Loading GLX module fails due to undefined symbol miInitVisualsProc (dup-of: 313027)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> how can I know what gtk theme engine am I using?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> would it be advisable to install a previous versions xorg-server to get around that problem?
<ronny> what the heck is up with recent updates
<ronny> python apps randomly segfault
<MaGicKanGaRoo> is that not to do with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082102
<ronny> ah i see
<BUGabundo> ronny: python migration
<BUGabundo> why don't all you guys subscribe to the devel announce ML?
<BUGabundo> and why do you FORCE partial upgrades without checking the know probs?
<ronny> "force"? all i did was upgrade/dist-upgrade
<ronny> thats what usually just works
<ronny> hmm, the pythoneers ppa didnt help
<ronny> but not it segfails reliable at least
<FFForever> Hello
<FFForever> any idea on why when i login i am greeted with a black screen
<FFForever> (if i go to tty1 then back to tty7 everything is fine =)
<vbgunz> how do you continue the libc6 upgrade later?
<vbgunz> well, I need to try something
<woody86> has anyone had problems getting wicd to stay connected in Jaunty?
<vbgunz> anybody have an idea on how to solve or troubleshoot the reason why resuming from a suspend to ram always yields a dead sata disk?
<BUGabundo> need a bit of help here
<BUGabundo> need a small text to announce an Ubuntu install and promotion session
 * charlie-tca thinks Oh-oh, this is serious when BUGabundo needs help
<BUGabundo> and im out of ideas
<FFForever> any idea on why when i login i am greeted with a black screen?
<FFForever> (if i go to tty1 then back to tty7 everything is fine =)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125413/ ?
<Numbers> Are compiz effects broken with latest updates?
<Numbers> 'Desktop effects could not be enabled'
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125414/
<BUGabundo> Numbers: been getting that for weeks
<charlie-tca> FFForever: perhaps you aren't waiting enough for it to draw the desktop?
<BUGabundo> only with Fusion-icon I could enable mine
<Numbers> BUGabundo, ah.. mine was fine until yesterday
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125414/
<FFForever> charlie-tca, i waited 5mins....
<Numbers> I guess i'll have to live without Docky for a while, heh
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: looks good. I was going to do that, but didn't want to slur anything
<charlie-tca> FFForever: should be long enough, then
<FFForever> charlie-tca, that is what i said....
<FFForever> charlie-tca, =(, if i disable compiz i have no problem....
<charlie-tca> So, did you find that compiz bug about it?
<BUGabundo> draft http://paste.ubuntu.com/125416/
<FFForever> charlie-tca, no i just disabled it to test
<FFForever> how can i disable the crash manager?
<charlie-tca> I remember seeing one, but I don't know if it has been fixed
<charlie-tca> crash manager = apport?
<FFForever> also i tried dontzap --disable and i still cant use ctrl+alt+bkspace
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125420/
<charlie-tca> It is new to anyone not using it, right?
<vbgunz> anyone have a clue on why the sata drive from resume?
<BUGabundo> I think I should have attached a Compiz Cube effect
<BUGabundo> that alone "sells" ubuntu to new users
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: still having trouble with the disk?
<charlie-tca> FFForever: disable crash manager: /etc/default/apport ; set 'enabled=1' to 'enabled=0'
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: yeah. I swear I tried everything. I am absolutely convinced everything and its mother comes back except for my sata drive
<FFForever> thanks
<BUGabundo> bug with hw or kernel
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: maybe trying to turn off some ACPI options?
<BUGabundo> that was the only way I got a SiS based laptop to run
<vbgunz> the resolution comes back. apps come back. I can plug stuff in *but* of course it will crash *because* I cannot *read* or *write* to the sata drive
<vbgunz> how can I say *please* dont put the sata disk to sleep? is this possible?
<vbgunz> OR is there a way to put nothing to sleep and then test by adding devices 1 at a time to sleep to pinpoint exactly where the problem is?
<vbgunz> unfortunately becuase I cannot read/write to a dead sata disk, I can never complete the bugreport :(
<BUGabundo> here is not the best place
<BUGabundo> sure there are great guys here
<BUGabundo> that know much about kernel
<BUGabundo> but you may be better to get some one from the kernel team
<BUGabundo> usually ogassama is pretty helpful
<BUGabundo> and can always point you to the "right" person
<BUGabundo> try apw too
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: join me on #ubuntu-devel please
<vbgunz> does my kernel have sata power management built in? 2.6.28?
<BUGabundo> yes
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> most modules are no complied in, to be faster
<charlie-tca> Time for lunch, bbl
<BUGabundo> lets see if vbgunz gets something going!
<BUGabundo> some times its just a question of WHO you talk too
<Numbers> eh, how come the log out, reboot and shut down menu options have gone from the 'System' dropdown
<BUGabundo> old news too
<BUGabundo> you have to keep up with the updates
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Numbers> i've only been on the alpha for a couple of days ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> need to come on sooner next time
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> even before alpha1 like i did
<Numbers> :P will do
<Numbers> what's the ETA of alpha6?
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Numbers> ta
<Numbers> Ok, signed up to the jaunty changed mailing list
<Numbers> changes*
<BUGabundo> dude you are crazier then I am
<BUGabundo> good luck with that
<BUGabundo> even the RSS feed is too much for me
<BUGabundo> be ready for a few hunders per day
<Numbers> I wimped it and signed up for digests only ;)
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> not so crazy after all
<BUGabundo> devel, devel-discuss, devel-announce also help
<BUGabundo> and should be MANDATORY to those who try alpha/trunk
<BUGabundo> subscribing to the wiki pages of technical notes and alpha release notes also helps
<BUGabundo> and there's also the blueprints changes
<BUGabundo> and of course the IRC and identica
<Numbers> excellent cheers. Fortunately, only nvidia and python have given me jipp so far and ive sorted nvidia, so we're doing ok so far :)
<BUGabundo> #u-devel, #u+1, #u-meettings, etc
<CarlFK> did I hear there is a PPA that has the python stuff?
<BUGabundo> pythoneers or something
<BUGabundo> won't help much
<BUGabundo> my fonts just changed
<BUGabundo> stupid kdelibs
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: what about oss? you haven't provided enough information...
<BUGabundo> have to go
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: right on mark
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: welll
<BUGabundo> since I have no audio via PA or ALSE
<BUGabundo> *ALSA
<BUGabundo> I went to try all other options
<BUGabundo> choosing OSS outputs OK
<BUGabundo> vlc, mplayer, sound testing
<BUGabundo> everything
<BUGabundo> but PA or ALSA NO
<Numbers> poo, mythtv is borked
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: on another note: could the alsa script be package and put on a PPA/archive?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: i thought you tested with ogg123/paplay/speaker-test yesterday
<BUGabundo> that way we would always have the most recent version installed
<BUGabundo> aplay worked before your PPA, after upgrade didn't
<BUGabundo> ogg123 didn't work
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: no, it has not been audited yet, so it needs to remain a user choice to download from an upstream web site
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> glad someone else thought about that too
<BUGabundo> and the audio?
<BUGabundo> what do you think I can do to have PA or ALSA working?
<Numbers> know anything about myth not working BUGabundo?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: did you do: 1? sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 2? rm ~/.pulse*
<BUGabundo> not 1)
<BUGabundo> but 2) yes
<BUGabundo> Invalid card number.
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125435/
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ede25d873045df12c938b10478d25612e27a05f4
<skyjumper> has pulseaudio been weird for anyone else lately?
<billybigrigger> hahaha
<billybigrigger> always
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: what's the output from: groups |grep audio>/dev/null 2>&1;echo $?
<skyjumper> it's been randomly crashing and maxing out cpu regardless of the 'tsched' setting
<billybigrigger> PA is junk in my books, i've never been able to use it, always ALSA for me
<dtchen_> skyjumper: yes, we're working on it.
<skyjumper> heh it's a great idea, just lacks quality control
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: empty?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: err, it should return 0 or 1
<BUGabundo> nop
<billybigrigger> groups |grep audio>/dev/null 2>&1;echo $   <----returns $ for me
<dtchen_> skyjumper: that's why we're working on it. what details can you give me
<BUGabundo> $ groups | pastebinit -i -
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125441/
<skyjumper> dtchen_: what details do you need?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: the trailing '?' is vital
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: yeah $
<BUGabundo> dih
<BUGabundo> duh
<billybigrigger> nothin
<BUGabundo> dtchen_:  get into a shell
<BUGabundo> >
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: huh? groups |grep audio>/dev/null 2>&1;echo $?   <-- this entire string
<billybigrigger> 1
<BUGabundo> 1
<dtchen_> right, you'lle get 1 because your user is not in the audio group
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> news around (maco, pitti) all say we don't need to
<dtchen_> correct
<dtchen_> but, that's *only* for pulseaudio, which uses policykit
<BUGabundo> do you think that since I have BOTH gnome and kde it messs the system?
<dtchen_> if you intend to use alsa solely, your user must be in the audio group
<BUGabundo> since KDE uses phono and not PA?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: I want PA
<BUGabundo> I want to go as Ubuntu guidelines go...
<BUGabundo> but no audio
<dtchen_> Phonon will choose ALSA as a higher priority than a fallback to PulseAudio
<dtchen_> so if you intend to switch between GNOME and KDE, you need to add your user to the audio group, log out, and back in
<BUGabundo> any more tips and tricks?
<BUGabundo> I don't do it that offten
<BUGabundo> and I use Gnome as primary
<BUGabundo> sound on one WM is better then no sound at all
<BUGabundo> (unless using OSS)
<BUGabundo> good old OSS, still works
<BUGabundo> lol
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: alsa-info.sh, without autospawn enabled, will use alsa-lib directly, which requires your user to be in @audio
<BUGabundo> want me to test that now?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> I'm late for dinner
<BUGabundo> but ok
<BUGabundo> you now have some free time
<BUGabundo> don't know when I am going to get you again
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> do you need to logout/login after adding to group?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> mnemo: what's up?
<BUGabundo> user in group
<BUGabundo> now, where do I kill autospawn?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: ^^^
<BUGabundo> anybody else knows????????
<BUGabundo> I'm kinda in an hurry here
<dtchen_> skyjumper: run alsa-info.sh. i also need pulseaudio -vvv. i also need grep -E 'module-alsa-sink.c(.)*increasing' /var/log/messages
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: my connection is extremely lagged
<BUGabundo> it would seem
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: edit /etc/pulse/client.conf and comment out the autospawn line
<dtchen_> (or change it to autospawn = no)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=51695aede3a696cdd620355db1be9e959ad14c46
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: killall pulseaudio ; speaker-test -c2
<dtchen_> skyjumper: let me know when you've got that info pastebinned
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125449/
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> now it works?
<BUGabundo> maybe I was to fast for it
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: is that *after* you killed pulseaudio?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but running again works
<dtchen_> no, the pastebin
<BUGabundo> I hear silence! (background noise)
<dtchen_> does speaker-test -c2 give you inaudible or audible sound?
<skyjumper> dtchen_: http://pastebin.com/m1e45a8c0
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125450/
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: I just here "noise"
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: does it switch between your left and right speakers?
<BUGabundo> swichting from left to right
<dtchen_> good
<BUGabundo> YES
<BUGabundo> actaully increment
<skyjumper> dtchen_: also worth noting that PA usually works. the crashes and 100% cpu are random
<dtchen_> yes, that's intentional
<BUGabundo> this is, left never stops
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: right, you can interrupt it (ctrl+c)
<BUGabundo> did
<dtchen_> so alsa works just fine for you
<thehook> dtchen_: mine is switching from front left to front left :P
<dtchen_> thehook: with or without pulseaudio running?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: let me try mplayer -ao ALSA
<BUGabundo> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<dtchen_> skyjumper: apt-cache policy pulseaudio|grep Installed
<BUGabundo> got audio working
<BUGabundo> THANKS
<BUGabundo> now, PA?
<skyjumper> dtchen_: Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu9
<dtchen_> skyjumper: that's outdated
<dtchen_> skyjumper: please reproduce the symptoms with -0ubuntu10
<skyjumper> i may have installed intrepid's pulseaudio to try and fix it
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu10
<dtchen_> skyjumper: i'm not fixing intrepid's pulseaudio, and no development occurs on intrepid's version
<thehook> dtchen_: sorry, it works now :) but my headphone jack is not working..i know this was a issue on this kind of laptop (acer aspire 5930g) in intrepid
<skyjumper> obviously
<thehook> brb
<dtchen_> thehook: provide your alsa-info.sh if you haven't already
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: anything else?
<BUGabundo> or am I free to go?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: find me when you have time
<dtchen_> we can continue the PA saga
<BUGabundo> maybe tomorrow you get PA working
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> thanks for the time and pacience
<BUGabundo> do you have PA working on your system?
<dtchen_> aside from the initial buffer glitches with GNOME login, yes
<BUGabundo> lucky
<BUGabundo> bye everyone
<BUGabundo> late for dinner
<dtchen_> skyjumper: the grep -E command i gave you won't be helpful to me unless you dist-upgrade and run pa 0.9.14-0ubuntu10
<bardyr> bug: 1337
<dtchen_> skyjumper: i've tuned the delay routines in that current version, which is why that version, and not others, is useful
<skyjumper> dtchen_: running 0.9.14-0ubuntu10 now, seeing brief choppiness when starting playback
<skyjumper> or hearing it rather
<|Alexia_Death|> Is pulseaudio stutter known problem?
<skyjumper> dtchen_: Mar  2 15:14:46 blackpearl pulseaudio[8251]: module-alsa-sink.c: Increasing wakeup watermark to 5.99 ms
<starcannon> Is there a gui for toggling don't zap in jaunty? or is it going to require hand editing the xorg.conf file?
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: whats your relation to the bugs in pulseaudio? Can I help debug.
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: at first the playback started chopy, now its choppy al over tho getting  les If I let it play longer.
<dtchen_> skyjumper: yes, the initial audio aberrations is a known issue.
<dtchen_> ^ Alexia_Death
<dtchen_> what's happening is that the watermark and buffer sizes have to be adjusted from their initial values, which are set very, very small/low
<dtchen_> PulseAudio makes certain assumptions regarding the system HZ setting
<dtchen_> Ubuntu's kernel config also does not have PREEMPT enabled. Both of these things (though the latter is the more important) adversely affect audio performance using PulseAudio.
<skyjumper> why did these problems appear recently?
<dtchen_> starcannon: AFAIK, Kubuntu has a GUI option
<Alexia_Death> dtchen_: any way I could configure it to use decent buffers?
<dtchen_> skyjumper: they appeared several revisions ago; i've been tuning them while glitch-free is disabled
<dtchen_> skyjumper: we're now at the point where the most important issue should be resolved, namely the daemon crashing nondeterministically due to snd_pcm_avail_update() not handling bogus data from -kernel and -lib correctly
<dtchen_> skyjumper: thus, my next item for PulseAudio is addressing the audio aberrations
<starcannon> dtchen thanks for the info, I'm a bit baffeled as to how one would accidentally press ctrl-alt-backspace, but am gratified to know that there will be a gui method of restoring it if the need arises(I use gnome and hope it will have a gui for this as well)
<dtchen_> (yes, the latest upload this morning reenabled glitch-free, which is why you hear the anomalies during login)
<dtchen_> starcannon: AFAIK, there's only going to be the command-line option using the dontzap program
<dtchen_> [for Ubuntu]
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: depends which approach you wish to take
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: the best method is to convince the rest of the kernel team to reenable PREEMPT
<Alexia_Death> dtchen_: I can do anything execept rebuilding my kernel. cant be aased eith that.
<Alexia_Death> Why was it disabled anyway?
<starcannon> ughh, I have a few home users I take care of, guess I'm gonna have to make my rounds and be sure to turn it back on for those rare instances when it is needed
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: i suppose it was thought that it was not a standard desktop configuration
<Alexia_Death> dtchen_: O_o
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: you can also adjust tsched_buffer_size and tsched_buffer_watermark for module-alsa-* in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Alexia_Death> Ok.
<Alexia_Death> what are reasonable sizes?
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: you can also edit src/modules/modules-alsa-s{ink,ource}.c and recompile PA
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: there are no globally reasonable sizes
<Alexia_Death> whats a sensible formula?
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: it's *extremely* hardware- and usage-dependent
<Alexia_Death> I have plenty of ram.
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: it's your sound card, not your RAM
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: you need to look at: grep -E 'module-alsa-sink.c(.)*increasing' /var/log/messages
<Alexia_Death> dtchen_: nothing
<dtchen_> Alexia_Death: are you using the latest pulseaudio upload (0.9.14-0ubuntu10)?
<Alexia_Death> just did dist-upgrade
<Alexia_Death> Ill check tho
<Alexia_Death> local mirors are behind sometimes
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: ii  pulseaudio                                   0.9.14-0ubuntu10                             PulseAudio sound server
<thehook> dtchen_: where do i find the alsa-info.sh?
<mefisto__> www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<thehook> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<thehook> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<thehook> !845
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 845
<thehook> !intel845
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel845
<dtchen_> |Alexia_Death|: have you modified /etc/pulse/default.pa?
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: Yes. Ive enabled bt detection
<thehook> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<|Alexia_Death|> Ive also modified default conf to not make pulseaudio die..
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: I should do reconfigure?
<|Alexia_Death|> to make pulseaudio not die*
<skyjumper> does anyone with restricted nvidia driver get a blank screen when toggling from X to a text console?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: around?
<BUGabundo> back for deserts
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: yes, but i'm adjusting my TODO based on kernel-team feedback
<dtchen_> apparently, PREEMPT will *not* be enabled for jaunty -generic
<dtchen_> which means glitch-free needs to be disabled for PA
<dtchen_> which means i need to fix PA to not segfault when glitch-free is not used
<BUGabundo> np
<dtchen_> uwhat a life.
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<thehook> skyjumper: using ctrl+alt+f1-6 you mean? no problem here..
<skyjumper> thehook: right, i get no text
<skyjumper> there's an unresolved bug in launchpad about it
<thehook> the screen flashed a couple of time and got back to gui the first time i did it, but i think i hit a wrong key :P cause when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 i get console with text )
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: I have to do it twice too
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: theres a bug somewhere
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: There is a known issue with console-kit and the first Alt+F1/F6 flicking back to X
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: generic does not have preempt, but some other kernel does?
<skyjumper> so nobody's heard of the blank console issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> skyjumper: As you your earlier question, yes, I've been meaning to dig into that. It only started relatively recently
<IntuitiveNipple> s/you/your/
<thehook> skyjumper: does it work on the second / third try? or is it always blank?
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: yes I heard! some bugs aboyut it
<skyjumper> thehook: always
<BUGabundo> on intel mainly
<BUGabundo> and some nvidias
<BUGabundo> not me, luckly
<skyjumper> actually, the problem started during intrepid, i think
<thehook> !i845
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i845
<dtchen_> |Alexia_Death|: none do.
<thehook> any news about the intel i845 it's a pain in the ass :P everytime i load X i get the picture (sometimes for a coupe of seconds)
<thehook> and then the whole computer freeze
<|Alexia_Death|> dtchen_: damn. Id have installed server image if that had...
<thehook> what is preempt?
<FFForever> dtchen_, u still around?
<dtchen_> yes, but busy.
<BUGabundo> just lost the volume indicator / notification
<BUGabundo> I'm seeing the old one!
<BUGabundo> anybody else?
<FFForever> dtchen_, quick question, did u get the patch in for the kernel yet (for the 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)) so i can use the internal mic
<dtchen_> FFForever: no, i've been busy with pulseaudio fixes
<dtchen_> i don't have much time these days to do audio work; i basically sacrifice sleep
<FFForever> ahhh =(, do u at least know if u will have time to have a fix in before the final release
<FFForever> dtchen_, thanks for all your hard work on pa btw ur awesome =D
<dtchen_> i don't know. $dayjob has higher priority ATM.
<FFForever> i understand =)
<FFForever> more like anything that gives u $ has an higher priority lol =P
<thehook> can anyone please verify this? using dontzap --disable in commandline and trying to press ctrl+alt+backspace still dont work
<BUGabundo> thehook: you need to end the session at least ONCE before it works
<dtchen_> thehook: you have to log in again after making that change
<thehook> ok :)
<thehook> BUGabundo: dtchen_ : ok, i noticed :) its working now
<thehook> but if any of you are running kde 4.2 please try the following: insert a usb-pen, open dolphin to make sure it is mounted, close dolphin again, sudo mount /dev/sdXn /mnt and then try to unomunt it using the "Last plugged in devices" widget..
<thehook> this caused the whole kde 4.2 to freeze on my machine.. all the applications worked but none of the menus, panels or something..
<thehook> anyone experienced something similar?
<thehook> where should I start to look for for a solution to my headphone jack not working? and my microphone as well, plus the sd card reader.. i have an acer aspire 5930g
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: headphone/mic are most likely hardware muted If you have sound from speakers
<|Alexia_Death|> sd reader is a different issue
<thehook> |Alexia_Death|: so i should check bios then?
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: no. alsamixer -Dhw
<thehook> |Alexia_Death|: i am checking there now, but shouldn't it cut the speakers when I plug in the headphone anyway?
<|Alexia_Death|> some drivers are abit buggy about that.
<|Alexia_Death|> Mine screws it up on mute
<tuxmaniac> anyone on jaunty who can test bug 291075 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291075 in freehdl "Digital simulation in qucs don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291075
<thehook> |Alexia_Death|: in alsamixer -Dhw (Capture) there is "front mic" that makes this really high pitch tone, and there is "mic boost" that is just noise, both was 0% default
<thehook> + so its impossible then?
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: i cant think of anything else. its either a bug in the drver or they are physically da
<|Alexia_Death|> faulty
<thehook> what drivers is it then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5930G
<|Alexia_Death|> im yet to see a bios that controlls the sound
<|Alexia_Death|> thehook: lsmod | grep snd
<thehook> it seems that bug 258446 is about the sd card reader
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258446 in ubuntu "JMicron internal card reader recognizes SD only when inserted at startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258446
<thehook> |Alexia_Death|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125502/
<|Alexia_Death|> hda
<|Alexia_Death|> i have the same sound
<|Alexia_Death|> havent ued speakers in a while but wen i have it has always worked
<|Alexia_Death|> mine is a compal clone
<vbgunz> I had a big problem trying to suspend to ram. I pretty much got it solved with some greatly appreciated help from the devs over in jaunty channels. Anyone know how to associate a tap of the power button to suspend to ram *and* how when resuming guarentee the screen is locked?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to associate the computers power button with "suspend to ram"?
<vbgunz> I am trying to do it through powerdevil *but* I honestly don't think powerdevil works at all :/
<vbgunz> I mean, is it a placeholder for future functionality perhaps?
<vbgunz> where in KDE do I get to mess with the *real* power options and shortcuts etc?
<vbgunz> anyone know what I have to do to launch "pm-suspend" without me actually having to say sudo?
<bruce89> I assume pulseaudio blah-ubuntu10 is a backwards step
<crdlb> that's what the power manager is for :)
<vbgunz> crdlb: what power manager?
<crdlb> powerdevil, I guess?
<vbgunz> crdlb: that thing doesn't work at all. not at all intuitive and doesn't do a dime of what I ask for... it has to be broken 100% and I am convinced it is only for systems with *batteries* else it dies. point being no matter what I try with powerdevil. its for nothing :(
<vbgunz> do I need to be in a group in order to say pm-suspend without being sudo?
<crdlb> gnome-power-manager works well here
<vbgunz> what group?
<crdlb> though admittedly I haven't really played with it without a battery
<DanaG> odd.. just noticed the PA "null" output.
<vbgunz> I went through hell to get suspend to ram working. now, I'd simply like to associate my box powerbutton with it and when it resumes, it resumes locked. this is going to be another week in hell huh?
<vbgunz> heh
 * DanaG wonders what's new in ALSA whatever.19
<DanaG> (I don't remember the exact naming scheme._
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-03
<Skiess1> my graphics stuff doesn't work right
<Skiess1> on this laptop
<Skiess1> *X-server settings
<Skiess1> and the hardware tester doesn't seem to test anything anymore so, i guess I have to report it some other way
<melik> hey guys im experiencing dpkg problems :/
<melik> i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, and it wont fix it, what can i do?
<melik> http://omploader.org/vMWJqcA
<dtchen_> check the standard bits - lo is up, FSes are mounted rw and exec, you have enough free space, etc.
<dtchen_> also `dmesg`
<melik> everything seems fine
<melik> how do i check standard bits?
<usser> oooh, synaptics driver update
<melik> dtchen_, sorry to bother you; but can you help me out please :)
<usser> where can i see changelog for all the updates?
<maco> can someone on jaunty install miredo and try to connect to freenode over ipv6? dtchen can do it using jaunty's miredo on hardy, but using real jaunty, i cant
<dtchen> maco: you could also use tshark to narrow the culprit space
<maco> tshark? is that like wireshark, but text?
<Slartibartfast> Just reading the release notes of Alpha5 ... it's mentioning about Xserver 1.6 ... how can i see if the xserver i am running is 1.6 ...
<Slartibartfast> i only see version numbers like 7.4-5 .... how is this version numbering working with X
<Slartibartfast> ?
<dtchen_> Slartibartfast: look at xserver-xorg-core.
<dtchen_> xserver-xorg-core | 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 |        jaunty | amd64, i386
<Slartibartfast> aha .. ok ok :-) ..... here also 1.5.99.902 ... then thats still a pre-release of 1.6?
<Slartibartfast> i mean ... in the release notes 1.6 is mentioned ... why then i am not rrunning 1.6 but 1.5.99.902
<setuid> How can I set my CONFIG_HZ to 1000 without rebuilding the kernel?
<setuid> It's 250 by default in Ubuntu kernels
 * setuid tries unpacking /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.27.tar.bz2, copies /boot/config-2.6.27-12-generic into place, and rebuilds with make-kpkg
<joaquinz> hi!
<joaquinz> i've a lot of trouble with kubuntu 9.04 and my sound card soundblaster audigy (ca106)
<joaquinz> it simply doesnt work
<joaquinz> i mean, everything seams to be fine, but when i play sound with amarok, mp3blaster or another, it just doesnt play any sound
<joaquinz> any ideas what it could be?
<joaquinz> ?
<freakabcd_> joaquinz, is this possibly related to the dreaded pulse-audio?
<joaquinz> i got it :)
<setuid> pulseaudio--
<setuid> boo
<joaquinz> but now you mentioned it, i think that pulseaudio is not working anyway
<freakabcd_> i never understood pulseaudio. sure forwarding is nice and all; but only if it works painlessly like X11 forwarding
<setuid> pulseaudio was a bad idea
<setuid> An over-engineered solution to a non-existent problem
<joaquinz> another trouble: no sond in youtube :(
<setuid> you have to kill anything else using sound... sound isn't "shared" in Linux
<freakabcd_> setuid, sure it is if you're using ALSA
<freakabcd_> those were the old days of OSS when one process could block it
<setuid> If I have YouTube loaded up in Firefox, not playing anything, and load Xine from the cli to play an mp3, it blocks.
<freakabcd_> no it doesn't.
<setuid> I'm using alsa, it doesn't work that way, never has.
<freakabcd_> i can play youtube videos and use mplayer to play all my videos simultaneously
<setuid> It absolutely does, I've shown this time and time again to dozens of people
<freakabcd_> setuid, maybe you never checked what your xine is setup to do
<crdlb> that would be dmix or a hardware mixer, wouldn't it?
<setuid> Anything... xine, mplayer, amarok, ls > /dev/dsp, anything.
<setuid> Sound is not, and has never been, "shared" on Linux... not that I've ever seen, and I've been doing this daily since about 1994.
<freakabcd_> setuid, so you're saying you can play only a single track and *only* that one at any given time on your computer?
<setuid> esdplay was close, but it's not perfect
<setuid> freakabcd_, Correct
<freakabcd_> get a better computer. i've been able to do this ever since alsa was merged
<setuid> it's not just Ubuntu either, I'm not laying blame there... it's all distros
<setuid> I've tried this on dozens of platforms; laptops, desktops, home-built machines, servers.
<setuid> All stock, known, name-brand hardware
<freakabcd_> seriously. i've tried it on desktops, laptops and name-brand machines.
<freakabcd_> it works as i expected
<crdlb> I believe ubuntu ships (or did so pre-pulse) alsa with dmix enabled
<crdlb> so if you used all alsa apps, it'll mix
<setuid> They you're doing something different...  because nobody can get it working. My LUG is full of people who have tried and failed over the last decade or so.
<freakabcd_> ok, what do you think we are doing differently?
<freakabcd_> just plain alsa. and all programs instructed to use alsa instead of oss.
<freakabcd_> thats all i have ever done
<freakabcd_> pulseaudio is going to be a PITA in JJ
<freakabcd_> and even beyond (imho)
<dtchen_> then help fix it.
<setuid> dtchen_, Yep
<dtchen_> at least that's what i'm doing, and i blog about it, and my work goes into jaunty.
<dtchen_> what are you doing besides complaining?
<dtchen_> joaquinz: mixer element toggle?
<freakabcd_> dtchen_, thats all good. but some of us think this is a non-issue
<setuid> dtchen_, Moi? I'm publishing patches, fixes, very detailed HOWTO documents, submitting bugs, following up on bugs, running the LUG, providing hands-on help and training, as well as maintaining my own OSS codebase (pilot-link)
<dtchen_> freakabcd_: then keep thinking it's a non-issue, and you'll keep missing what pulseaudio actually *is doing*
<dtchen_> no, i'm not referring to what its feature set is touted to be
<freakabcd_> dtchen_, err.. I don;t have issues with pulseaudio.
<joaquinz> dtchen: you want me to tell you wich elements are toggled and wich elements are not?
<freakabcd_> we were talking about why he wasn;t able to get multiple streams playing with alsa
<dtchen_> freakabcd_: i'm not calling *you* out
<dtchen_> i'm referring to what pulseaudio has been able to do *to the rest of the audio stack*, i.e., exposing the brokenness
<setuid> freakabcd_, I suppose when Firefox + Flash are involved, all 'alsa' bets are off, because THAT combination can't multiplex
<setuid> i.e. Firefox + youtube playing video and xine or mplayer or anything else running at the same time
<freakabcd_> i dunno why, but that has *always* worked for me
<dtchen_> i've always said that if your audio *happens to have worked with straight ALSA*, be thankful, but don't think that ALSA isn't broken
<setuid> Well, ALSA is worse code than OSS was, but the API and the interfaces are much cleaner.
<setuid> But that's all commonly known anyway
<dtchen_> "worse code" is a perspective
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, how does a regular user go about fixing PA?
<dtchen_> yes, arguably it is overengineered, but it follows a certain separation.
<dtchen_> clearly some camps think that particular kernel/userspace separation is horrid
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, i'll be the first to admit i sit here and complain about how much i hate PA but i don't know where to start helping to fix it
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: there are two PPAs you need to be aware of for jaunty audio, mine and Luke's (themuso's)
<billybigrigger> its hard for me to want to fix pulse when i know alsa has and always worked for me
<billybigrigger> why fix something that isnt broke right?
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: for jaunty, my changes are tested in that PPA before sending to Luke, who actually uploads them to Ubuntu
<ali1234> all perceived problems that people see with pulseaudio happened exactly the same with esd and artsd before
<setuid> Why does pulse even exist? What problem are they trying to solve here?
<setuid> ali1234, Exactly my point... how many times do we have to reinvent this wheel, for this 3-wheeled car that has no roads ;)
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: Luke's PPA has the _next_ version of Alsa-lib and PulseAudio - i.e., *not* what JJ will ship but still is useful for testing
<ali1234> the cause is not PA, the cause is apps that don't use PA blocking it. same exact problem that we had with artsd 4 years ago
<setuid> ...and esd prior to that
<dtchen_> setuid: / ali1234: no, the problem is *much* deeper
<dtchen_> it's not *just* this silly software multiplexing
<dtchen_> it's the entire audio stack
<dtchen_> in Linux 2.6's case, we have ALSA, as it's the blessed API
<dtchen_> so the API has shortcomings
<dtchen_> PulseAudio is the one "thing" to have exposed *massive* shortcomings in both OSS and ALSA
<ali1234> yes i agree
<setuid> They've been there before, but now people are just focused on it, because PA itself is a steaming pile of swill
<dtchen_> for too long, people thought of "audio packet processing" is something based on the hardware's interrupt
<dtchen_> s
<dtchen_> as something*
<dtchen_> i'm not here to argue whether it is or isn't a pile of poo
<ali1234> no
<dtchen_> you don't have to like it, but pulse *is* the way forward
<ali1234> the problems were always there, but when it was esd vs artsd everyone was more focused on blaming the other side and so the underlying architecture was never fixed
<dtchen_> personally, i'd rather never have to worry about audio again, but clearly that isn't happening
<setuid> That can be said of most of the subsystems though... networking, usb, sound, etc.
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: ...except ALSA "worked" for you, not worked for you.
<setuid> There are big, huge glaring holes in all of them, I could drive my truck through
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, it still works
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, sound works in wine, and it works for my movies in vlc, and my mp3's in audacious...
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: no, it's broken in ways that are more easily fixed with google
<billybigrigger> i have yet to ONCE get pulse to output anything, on any machine i've touched...
<ali1234> billybigrigger: then alsa is broken on those machines! pulse uses alsa!
<dtchen_> we're at the point where the *entire* Linux audio stack is being audited, because it's entirely unmaintainable
<billybigrigger> well how is alsa broken when i can hear audio from vlc and audacious playing movies and mp3's? to the end user it works
<setuid> That should be happening anyway.... it's just been left crufty, because it isn't "essential" to function
<ali1234> billybigrigger: because alsa can only play sound from one program in 99% of machines
<setuid> video, networking, disk, etc. is essential
<setuid> sound is eye-candy (ear-candy?)
<ali1234> billybigrigger: so pulse will never work while vlc is playing sound, unless you setup vlc (and every single other program) to use pulse
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: where do you want me to begin?
<dtchen_> the entire quirk structure is broken
 * billybigrigger is watching an xvid and listening to an mp3 right now...
<dtchen_> the entire jack-event system was broken, but at least it's being worked on now
 * billybigrigger is glad to be part of the %1
<setuid> %0.001
<setuid> ;)
<dtchen_> the entire mixer exposure is fragile and unmaintained
<dtchen_> oh, and various tools manipulate what's exposed and receive nondeterministic behaviour
<billybigrigger> thats all im saying is that its hard to want to switch to something that does not, %100 work for me, and never has
<dtchen_> PCI audio device enumeration is nondeterministic in ordering
<dtchen_> and that's just a *sampling* of the *kernel* sayer
<dtchen_> layer*
<dtchen_> now let's look at Alsa-lib
<dtchen_> half the snd_pcm_* don't do proper bound checking
<dtchen_> (should i continue? are you getting an idea of the *scope* of the madness?)
<billybigrigger> im understanding the madness
<billybigrigger> or maybe im not
<dtchen_> you can argue all you want about ESounD, Arts, NAS, whatever. it doesn't change the fact that the underlying layers of the stack were always *crud*
<dtchen_> again, PulseAudio is the *only* application to have reached across all layers to demonstrate just how fragile they are
<billybigrigger> so how does pulse fix this, because is pulse not an overlaying layer to alsa?
<billybigrigger> pulse uses alsa, without alsa, not pulse, without pulse alsa still lives on correct?
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: don't think of PulseAudio as a fix yet, because it can't possibly be a fix while everything else is still crack
<ali1234> doesn't PA run on other platforms without alsa too? or am i thinking of that new kde thing?
<dtchen_> yes, PA runs on OSS
<ali1234> does it run on mac/win32?
<dtchen_> runs fine on current NetBSD thanks to a bunch of hacking
<dtchen_> probably not current PA
<dtchen_> no one has taken up the torch to continue the maintenance
<setuid> Anyone happen to know how to change the default dillo font size?
<dtchen_> billybigrigger: so, we come back to "how can i help out?" - start by looking at the bugs in any one of the layers
<dtchen_> e.g.,
<dtchen_> -- rhythmbox --
<dtchen_> -- gstreamer --
<dtchen_> -- pulseaudio --
<dtchen_> -- alsa-lib --
<dtchen_> -- linux --
<dtchen_> -- hardware --
<billybigrigger> dtchen_, im not a programmer, i have 0 expierience with code...:P
<billybigrigger> i can do basic html :P
<dtchen_> you don't need to be a programmer
<ali1234> haha... rhythmbox has the funniest bugs, like when it starts playing to songs at once :)
<dtchen_> you need to be able to say what isn't working
<billybigrigger> so start triaging bugs
<billybigrigger> easy enough
 * billybigrigger waits for the slap
<setuid> found it...
<setuid> font_factor=0.6
<lanoxx-> is jaunty going to ship with gnome 2.26 or 2.24?
<crdlb> 2.26
<lanoxx-> thx
<ian> does the .deb technology let you easily move between versions of a given package?
<ian> (down)
<dtchen_> ian: the tech itself does, yes.
<crdlb> what do you mean?
<setuid> Assuming the .deb is smart enough to handle the dependency and dependent removal, yes.
<dtchen_> ian: whether it actually does well depends on the maintainer's work
<ian> I mean, stepping back in time, one .deb version at a time, for triage
<dtchen_> well, apt handles dependencies. dpkg is pretty dumb.
<dtchen_> analogous to yum and rpm.
<setuid> which is now something called 'zypper' or something
<ian> how do you do it?
<dtchen_> ian: if you're asking whether something like Nexenta's pairing of apt with ZFS exists in Ubuntu, the answer is no
<dtchen_> there is no snapshotting of packages...yet.
<nickrud> I always though sound was kinda messed up, but wow
 * setuid waits for this Exchange 2007 Server CD to finish dd'ing so he can build a VM with it 
<setuid> dd takes all the IO right out of my machine
<setuid> Why-o-why is the default kernel HZ value 250 for a desktop build of Ubuntu?
<setuid> IM!HO, that's just wrong, _especially_ where media and sound is concerned
<dtchen_> it's not.
<dtchen_> it's tickless and dynamic
<dtchen_> but - i agree that PREEMPT being disabled for -generic is a travesty
<setuid> # grep CONFIG_HZ /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep -v ^#
<setuid> CONFIG_HZ=250
<setuid> CONFIG_HZ_250=y
<dtchen_> that's a side effect of enabling NOHZ
<setuid> I'm going to rebuild it with CONFIG_HZ=1000, and see if that improves responsiveness with VMware Workstation images... they're thrashing the disk like mad.
<setuid> MUCH more than with previous kernels
<dtchen_> you want to enable PREEMPT, then.
<dtchen_> possibly set the default io scheduler to deadline
<maco> feisty was the last one to do so
<maco> dtchen_: thats what you said the other day, right?
<dtchen_> maybe; check gitweb
<setuid> hrm, a 5.7G CD image... very interesting
<Slartibartfast> when i my monitor gets black because i did not do soemthing for some time and i move my mouse, it takes quiet some time to get my desktop back. And it even takes longer to see the mouse pointer on the screen ...
<Slartibartfast> Is this a nvidia driver problem ?
<Slartibartfast> anybody has similar X behaviour?
<burner> anyone hip to nvidia?  I still can't figure out how to move my monitors to be opposite of how they are.  left to right, right to left
<setuid> burner, LeftOf and RightOf in your xorg.conf
<setuid> google those three components and youll find plenty of examples
<burner> do i have to do it by hand?  I tried nvidia-settings but it says it cant set teh meta mode
<setuid> Yes, do it by hand
<burner> gr... stupid nvidia... too bad nouveau is so slow
<setuid> nouveau is faster than nvidia at 2D, but not 3D, not yet
<burner> it's slower with flash video too
 * burner shrugs and goes back to nouveau just for proper xrandr support
<Slartibartfast> wow ... there goes X, something terribly crash :-) ... black screen  think need to do an "ctrl alt bksp"
<Slartibartfast> aha yes .... _usr_bin_plasma.1000.crash
<Slartibartfast> So i have this  _usr_bin_plasma.1000.crash file ... But also using a nvidia driver ... Is it still useful to file a bug report?
<Slartibartfast> because i am not really sure if plasma crashed because of the driver or not
<setuid> Thanks for the help, all... I'll be back. :)
<deepthought> anyone know if the restricted nvidia driver for Jaunty will be available anytime soon ?
<les> what's wrong with nvidia-glx-180?
<deepthought> les: talking to me ?
<les> yeah
<deepthought> IS THAT IN THE REPOS ?
<deepthought> whoops caps
<deepthought> les: I suppose you mean the standard restricted driver ?   It doesn't work well with the new xorg-server
<Alexia_Death> deepthought: I does decently for me.
<Alexia_Death> IgnoreABI is still needed AFAIK tho.
<deepthought> Alexia_Death: the one installed through the hardware-drivers app ?
<Alexia_Death> Well, i installed it throug sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 but I suppose its the same.
<deepthought> Alexia_Death: yep...   I guess the problem is my dual-head setup, that won't go
<Alexia_Death> deepthought: but like I said, It will need IgnoreABI "true" in your xorg conf
<Alexia_Death> deepthought: I sont see why it woudnt...
<Alexia_Death> dont*
<deepthought> Alexia_Death: then I went to launchpad and found that there's buggy support in new xorg for it
<les> weird. it Works For Me<tm> without the ABI config
<deepthought> les: ABI config ?
<Alexia_Death> les: oh. then My info may be obsolete. It did initially.
 * Alexia_Death checks x log
<Alexia_Death> les: you seem to be right. No more ABI warnings.
<les> success :)
<Alexia_Death> :d
<Alexia_Death> :D
<deepthought> les: Alexia_Death, pff.. back, quassel keeps  crashing on me too...  had to re-re-reboot...
<deepthought> maybe I better move back to Ibex...
<balrog__> will jaunty have the X autoconfiguration that intrepid did?
<crdlb> yes?
<rww> balrog__: you mean how it has an almost-empty xorg.conf? yes, it will
<balrog__> sweet
<Infecto> any one know how to disable alt in konsole?
<Infecto> when i push alt coursor is market like i will leave from console
<Infecto> but i only push alt
<Infecto> i must push it again
<timothy> I think I've found a problem with Network Manager under jaunty, it doesn't want to manage any of my network interfaces
<timothy> anyone about and able to help ?
<dns53> clear out your /etc/network/interfaces so it only contains the loopback entry
<Numbers> Morning
<dns53> hey
<Numbers> So, I'm going back down to 180.259
<Numbers> 180.29 in nvidia drivers
<Numbers> can't watch video cause it's all blocky
<Numbers> :(
<VSpike> Does anyone know if gwibber in 9.04 should be run against the Webkit PPA or the standard Webkit?
<crdlb> VSpike: presumably a package in the regular repos would work with other packages from the repos?
<Wicla> Hello. Anything changed in the Networking Manager? I'm unable to connect to my wireless network since I updated my system with todays updates
<Wicla> It's protected by WPA-PSK. I'm able to connect to some unprotected networks
<Wicla> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Wicla> module: iwlagn
<Numbers> Now by the looks of it, just did a quick check of the changes mailing list
<Numbers> now*
<Numbers> not*
<Wicla> Hm ok. As i said, was working yesterday, but not today after a bunch of updates
<Wicla> Don't know if there was any driver updates
<Numbers> Mine was fine this morning after update, that was about 5 hours ago
<Wicla> ok
<setuid> Anyone awake yet?
<setuid> I'm having some issues installing my hand-built kernels (build with make-kpkg, using Ubuntu kernel sources)
<setuid> Looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/jYBjO772.html
<setuid> hrm, looks like a known problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292606 in nvidia-common "dkms - error when installing custom kernel" [Undecided,New]
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get powerdevil to associate itself with the power button? I am failing miserably and the system just shuts down :/
<Infecto> i have problem with turning off compiz
<Infecto> any one experience the samy problem or its only me? :)
<setuid> Infecto, You failed to state the problem
<Infecto> setuid: so you dont understand me? :)
<Hobbsee> what are you replacing compiz with?
<Infecto> i just wan to turn off efects
<Infecto> i need flat desktop
<Infecto> without any extra things
<Infecto> like sliding etc
<Infecto> compiz dont have registered configuration tool
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm jsut reopening that bug
<Numbers> ooh compiz updates.. are effects about to work again?
<Hobbsee> effects work fine here
<Numbers> works for some, doesn't for others.. they dont work for me since the nvidia update 2 days back
<Hobbsee> right.  well, nvidia...
<Numbers> debian/patches/032_compiz_manager_add_gnomecompat:
<Numbers>     - enable gnomecompat automatically in a gnome session
<Numbers> I'm a noob so gimme so slack ;)
 * Hobbsee mutters something about nonfree hardware, and expecting brokenness.
<Infecto> hmmm
<Infecto> i love nvidia too ;)
 * setuid solved his nvidia-common issue with custom kernel builds
<setuid> woo
<Finnish> How do I disable Evolution notificator?
<scizzo-> Finnish: in the session setup
<scizzo-> Finnish: System -> Administrator or something like that...and then session
<Finnish> I can't find it!
<xxploit> Finnish my disappeared after an update
<xxploit> Finnish: from terminal issue gnome-session-properties...i think thats the correct command
<humbolt> I have no touchpad scrolling in jaunty ... known bug? or do I need to file it?
<theholyduck> humbolt, jaunty needs some HAL stuff for touchpad to work i think
<theholyduck> since the synaptics config moved from xorg to hal
<theholyduck> but dont ask me how :P
<_MMA_> Can anyone tell me why I can run compiz with "fusion-icon" but not through Appearances Preferences->Visual Effects?
 * CosmiChaos got back from "a cup of coffee for my keyboard." - i completely demontaged it, cleaned it, dried it, back i am ;)
<CosmiChaos> hell there were stuff in in 8~{}
<maco> _MMA_: no idea, but ive never had the Appearances thing work properly while fusion-icon always has
<aotianlong>  any one installed ati driver on ubuntu9.04 jaunty.
<aotianlong> i can't watch movies.
<aotianlong> it's too slow on full screen mode
<aotianlong> and my compiz not work
<aotianlong> how
<aotianlong> and when
<aotianlong> to resove this problem
<aotianlong> resolve
<fosco_> not sure, i have nvidia
<fosco_> but try changing output video  in your player
<fosco_> Xv should work fine
<aotianlong> your nvidia works?
<fosco_> yes
<aotianlong> i hate ATI.
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> just taken a sneek, while at work!
<BUGabundo> anything new?
<fosco_> not much, alpha5 out and so :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, bored at the new job already? hehe
<BUGabundo> learning and getting used to all new stuff
<BUGabundo> not much to do yet
<billybigrigger> you got hired as sysadmin?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> gonna setup a new server (ubuntu maybe)
<BUGabundo> all it needs is LAMP
<billybigrigger> hehe spread it around :P
<BUGabundo> yep
 * billybigrigger needs a job too
<billybigrigger> sucks i have to look into areas of work of which i have no expierience
<billybigrigger> at least on paper
 * billybigrigger flips the bird to the oil patch!!!
<billybigrigger> haha kind of hard for an out of work Driller to try and find a job in an office somewhere haha kind of a bad time to be looking for a career change
<billybigrigger> 100's of thousands are in the same boat as me right now in canada
<billybigrigger> huge layoffs, i've been out of a job for over a month now
<andresmh> is it safe to assume that the bug with i845 or i865 video chipsets will be fixed by the time jaunty is released?
<billybigrigger> well i imagine they want it fixed before release yes
<maco> would dhclient failing to accept leases after changing APs with the same ESSID until i unload & reload iwlagn be a bug in dhclient or iwlagn?
<CosmiChaos> can you say "pwng"? :=)
<CosmiChaos> jaunty pwnz! :)
<CosmiChaos> runs well on edge
<BUGabundo> maco: or NM
<maco> BUGabundo: im not using NM
<maco> it breaks my session
<maco> if i use NM, i cant launch GUI apps
<skyjumper> why might pulseaudio be running and accepting connections, but not playing any audio?
<skyjumper> output via OSS works fine
<skyjumper> killing the daemon and restarting has no effect
<mnemo> skyjumper: got your headphones plugged in or maybe speakers are off, heh?
<skyjumper> 13:03 < skyjumper> output via OSS works fine
<mnemo> oh right ;>
<mnemo> maybe some OSS app still had the audio output locked?
<skyjumper> then i wouldn't be able to use OSS, either
<skyjumper> D: module-hal-detect.c: Loading module-alsa-sink with arguments 'device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 tsched=1'
<skyjumper> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-alsa-sink": file not found
<BUGabundo> does anyone know where I can get a copy of ConcourseSuite FOSS?
<DrHalan> hey, how do i set the owner of a folder recursively. nautilus cant do that :(
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: sudo chown -R dir
<maco> you missed a bit
<maco> chown -R user:group dir
<fosco_> DrHalan, chown -R
<DrHalan> wow nice that worked thansk maco and BUGabundo :)
<DrHalan> this bug seems to be open for a long time..
<BUGabundo> duh  slopy me
<BUGabundo> 1st day of new #job done! now gym !
<CosmiChaos> does anyone got powertop showing powerusage??
<CosmiChaos> mine doesnt work any idea? jaunty, intel c2d on xfx 630i geforce 7150
<CosmiChaos> Keine ACPI Stromverbrauch-Schätzung verfügbar
<vbgunz> does anyone know why kopete no longer shows custom names to some of my contacts? I give everyone a first and last name. some of them no longer show it. why?
<Numbers> woohoo, compiz working.. nvidia driver working and no more blocky videos :D result
<Ienorand> I'm getting auth. fail with KpackageKit in Kubuntu, it is sopposed to kdesu on start isn't it?
<theholyduck> Numbers, i dont like compiz. it ruins most vos in some way or another
<theholyduck> -vo xv sometimes has horrible issues with it. -vo gl* always has horrible issues
<theholyduck> and -vo x11 isnt optimal
<Numbers> theholyduck, it makes me feel less boring :)
<theholyduck> 'im guessing it doesnt play well with -vo vdpau aswell
<theholyduck> but i havent tried that
<DGMurdockIII> how is the support for via chipsets
<DGMurdockIII> is there any improvments for supporting them
<drostie> Has anyone managed to get eduroam working on the new default kubuntu network manager?
<drostie> Or, for that matter, any 802.1x ("Dynamic WEP") system with a Phase2 auth?
<Infecto> Numbers: how You do this? simply up to date sys?
<Infecto> or some work around?
<DGMurdockIII> how is the support for via chipsets?
<SwedeMike> my experience with via c7 was bad with 8.10 anyway. Via is mostly talk, little action when it comes to FOSS
<DGMurdockIII> not the cpu\
<DGMurdockIII> there old chipset that uset to be good and widely used
<SwedeMike> this was the whole shebang, via everything
<SwedeMike> processor, chipset, gfx
<Volkodav> python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Volkodav> E: Broken packages
<Volkodav> Is python issue resolved yet ?
<Volkodav> or some apps need to be rebuild against new version &
<Volkodav> ?
<SwedeMike> Volkodav: I upgraded yesterday and everything was fine.
<Volkodav> dist-upgrade you mean ?
<Volkodav> I can not install some apps though that were removed
<Volkodav> getting this error
<Volkodav> SwedeMike what version python do you have installed ?
<SwedeMike> 2.5.4-1ubuntu2, 2.6.1-1ubuntu1, 3.0.1-0ubuntu5
<SwedeMike> sudo dpkg --list | grep -i libpython
<SwedeMike> ii  libpython2.6                              2.6.1-1ubuntu1
<badp> Hello. How can I tell if I'm running the Intel i845 or i865 video chipsets before Jaunty tells me?
<Volkodav> Hmm - I have same packages but the ones removed look like require older version ? What the solution may be ?
<yofel> badp: have you tried 'lspci' ?
<badp> "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<badp> I don't know if the lack of those substrings means I'm not affected by that bug =/
<martijn81> can someone please backport ktorrent 3.2? https://bugs.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/330456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330456 in intrepid-backports "Please backport KTorrent 3.2 on Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<martijn81> please?
<charlie-tca> martijn81: You might try this process for getting it done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<badp> Oh, yay, I am affected too.
<badp> OH_WELL Alpha 6 it is then. =/
<badp> Thanks, later!
<Numbers> Infecto, I removed all nvidia related packages and then reinstalled, rebooted, then enabled the driver via hardware drivers, rebooted again and it worked
<martijn81> charlie-tca: there already is a bug for this
<charlie-tca> I see. Problem is Jaunty only has 2.2 and the bug is requesting 3.2 backported to intrepid. Can't backport a version that doesn't exist for Jaunty
<crdlb> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2+dfsg.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1620 kB, installed size 4472 kB
<Numbers> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in jaunty
<Numbers> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> Package nautilus-dropbox does not exist in jaunty
<Numbers> heh, just playing
<Numbers> in similar news, Jaunty broke dropbox
<charlie-tca> crdlb: thanks for the information. I confirmed the bug, so maybe it can happen
<Volkodav> hmm I have 2.5.4 installed but why won't it see only 2.6.1 and won't install ?
<Volkodav> that's strange
<charlie-tca> martijn81: bug is confirmed and backport team subscribed; may see action
<bardyr> Numbers, the dropbox beta works
<Numbers> bardyr, apparantly the recent gtk updates broke it again?
<bardyr> Numbers, im running dropbox with the latest updates
<bardyr> (but i have not restarted gdm yet)
<nemo> ok. I have a teeensy problem
<nemo> I went ahead and added ext4 to a laptop I'm fortunately not terribly attached to.
<nemo> I now have a grub error on startup - I'd like to boot off a CD and do an fsck
<nemo> but. that means I need a version of a jaunty CD with ext4 support
<nemo> anyone can tell me where I can find such a thing?
<Volkodav> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Volkodav> or grab the latest alpha which will fit on CD
<nemo> Volkodav: thanks
<Volkodav> np
<hanasaki> what should i apt-get to install support to play a wav fil eon the desktop?
<theholyduck> anything should be able to play a wav :P
<theholyduck> its just raw audio anyway
<hanasaki> hmmbrings up totem on double click.. says video is in use by another program.....
<theholyduck> totem is a shitty application though
<theholyduck> i wouldnt trust it to do anything
<hanasaki> lol what should I use for video ? audio? movie playing?
<hanasaki> lol totem is the default htat was installed
<theholyduck> hanasaki, well yes
<theholyduck> because its easy
<theholyduck> its also crap
<theholyduck> mplayer with whatever frontend you need to be able to use it
<theholyduck> except ubuntu ships a 2 year old mplayer
<theholyduck> actually your BEST solution is probally the almost worse than totem media player called vlc
<hanasaki> well thats no good... even +1 is the OLD version?
<theholyduck> hanasaki, yes :P
<theholyduck> because mplayer doesnt DO release
<theholyduck> s
<theholyduck> and everyone refuses to package a svn
<theholyduck> actually mplayer MIGHT blurt out a version soon. but i doubt it will be included
<theholyduck> and then you're left with vlc
<theholyduck> wich is full of weird bugs. and horrible performance
<crdlb> -_-
<theholyduck> really. ubuntu sucks at multimedia
 * crdlb likes totem
<theholyduck> always has. always will.
<hanasaki> bummer
<hanasaki> maybe I should go back to debian?
<theholyduck> hanasaki, well if you're willing to risk it
<crdlb> it does all the little things right, like disabling the screensaver
<theholyduck> debian-multimedia :P
<theholyduck> in ubuntu that is
<theholyduck> it gives up to dateish mplayer
<hanasaki> thanks folks
<nemo> Volkodav: hm. 710MiB won't fit on an 80 minute CD - do I need to turn on overburning?
<nemo> I'm going to go with "yes"  CDs are cheap :)
<Volkodav> you can get regular size here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<Volkodav> in case your overburn вщуы тще цщкл
<Volkodav> does not work I meant*
<nemo> :)
<nemo> I was about to paste that into google translate
<david_> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot a network problem please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/336674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336674 in atl2 "No network after putting Jaunty on EeePC 900" [Undecided,New]
<Numbers> I can't help but think that a huge mistake was made by removing the logout, restart and shutdown items from the 'System' menu :/
<theholyduck> i cant help but think that every ubuntu + 1 has been -1 in terms of usability for geeks :P but that doesnt mean anyone is going to do anything about it
<Numbers> :p
<theholyduck> 8.10 seems to randomly crash for me for example :P
<aboSamoor> compiz is not starting on gnome startup even there is no errors while running it manually !
<theholyduck> i didnt even NOTICE before now though. since i dont really use ubuntu
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: well, if you want to configure everything yourself, I don't think ubuntu is the right place to go. I grew bored of running linux on my desktop in 1998, I came back because of ubuntu about a year ago
<SwedeMike> editing xorg.conf (XF86Config back then) wasn't fun 1995, it wasn't fun 2005 either
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, really?
<SwedeMike> but with ubuntu most things just work out of the box
<theholyduck> if i put in a ubuntu install cd and boot up now
<theholyduck> it will "autodetect and autoconfigure" my graphics card
<theholyduck> and then feel mighty smart as it displays a black screen
<theholyduck> until i drop into terminal and edit xorg.conf
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> and make it invalid or add the correct driver line
<theholyduck> so ubuntu can pick a WORKING graphics driver
<SwedeMike> well, 9.04 works for me on my thinkpad X200, 7.10 worked out of the box on my old laptop (centrino/intel graphics based)
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, i've never had a box where i DIDNT have to tinkle to make ubuntu work
<SwedeMike> my thinkpad works correctly with empty xorg.conf
<theholyduck> thus i always use a distro that encourage tinkering
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: well, that was my idea of all linux until I ran into ubuntu.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, well i ALWAYS have to tinkle a bit anyway
<SwedeMike> because I tried to install debian etch and it wouldn't start up properly.. lenny actually seems to work when I tried it, even for graphics
<theholyduck> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 to do some package testing
<Numbers> I keep meaning to give gentoo another try now that the install doesn't take a week, lol
<theholyduck> Numbers, dont :P
<SwedeMike> 8.10 won't use correct display resolution on my x200, but works fairly well in most other aspects
<theholyduck> the only people who are worse at packaging than ubuntu
<theholyduck> is gentoo :P
<theholyduck> seriously. the people maintaining ebuilds should be shot
 * bruce89 can't stand dialogues
<Numbers> heh.. lfs was my next bet
<ryanpg> anyone know why I can no longer see IRQs listed in process lists? top and ps used to show IRQs and corresponding PIDs but not now
<theholyduck> Numbers, if you WANT compile from source distro
<SwedeMike> well, I like debian and ubuntu, sticking with that. debian on my server(s), ubuntu on the desktops
<theholyduck> take a look at lunar :P
<theholyduck> its packaged by lesser idiots
<theholyduck> and everything is written in bash so its easy to work with
<Numbers> SwedeMike, we object to Debian on our servers at work.. a lot of the packages seemed way behind
<theholyduck> when i use debian i always stick with unstable
<theholyduck> though testing is fine for most peopl
<SwedeMike> Numbers: debian lenny should be fairly up to date... but yes, debian aims for stability, not state of the art.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, lenny is stable now :P
<Numbers> it had a painfully old php version too, which caused all sorts of problems as we were developing on a newer version
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: I know.
<theholyduck> you want squeeze
<david_> Any distro recommendations if I can't get networking on my EeePC900 running Jaunty?
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: no, I don't.
<Numbers> david_, go back down to intrepid then
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, well you WOULD want sqeeuze as debian will turn ooold :P
<theholyduck> *stable
 * theholyduck goes back to his debootstraping install
<Numbers> david_, a couple of friends of mine are having trouble with networkmanager, could be that
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: I was running etch up until two months ago, it worked fine. you apply some backports etc so you get the new anti-virus/spam stuff, and it's quite stable.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, well yes. but its very annoying for desktop use
 * theholyduck uses unstable with exprimental and svn builds
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: quite, 18-24 months release cycle is a pain if you want newer hw, but for a server that you use for 3-4 years it's perfect.
<david_> Numbers: any pointers for troubleshooting networking?
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, well it doesnt HAVE a release cycle
<theholyduck> the point of debian is no release cycle :)
<Numbers> david_, no.. mine just works
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: well, they seem to aim for 18-24 months anyway.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, no. it just turns stable then :P
<Numbers> anyways, bed time.. getting late here and I need to be able to get up for a day at work tomorrow
<Numbers> laters
<david_> Numbers: Lucky you ;-)
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, a new stable wont be released untill all bugs in testing is worked out
<theholyduck> basiclyt
<theholyduck> if it takes 4 years. then it will take 4 years
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: "all"? so the 100 release critical left in lenny is "all"?
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, well within limitations :P
<theholyduck> it should work on all arcs aswell obviously
<theholyduck> but it makes it stagnate horribly
<nemo> Volkodav: http://www.georgebashi.com/2009/02/05/ext4-jaunty-and-grub/ - looks like that is my problem
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: stable.
<nemo> Volkodav: perhaps I need to make a /boot partition :(
<SwedeMike> it might be boring, but it's stable.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, but even ubuntu has a tendency to stagnate
<SwedeMike> stagnate how?
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, refusing upgrades because applying them would be messy :P
<SwedeMike> well, after they've released nothing should be changed.
<aboSamoor> any idea how to make compiz run on startup ? it was running on startup before upgrading from intrepid
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, even if there are MASSIVE improvemnts in upgrades?
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: security fixes should be applied, but nothing else. it should be improved for the next release instead.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, but thats 6 months away :P
<theholyduck> etc
<theholyduck> :P
<SwedeMike> theholyduck: well, it's obvious that debian unstable is perfect for you.
<theholyduck> true :D
<theholyduck> some packages cant handle 2 weeks of stagnation
<theholyduck> months of it is really really bad
<SwedeMike> what packages might that be?
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, x264 ffmpeg and to some degree mplayer
<theholyduck> all have super fast developement
<SwedeMike> well, then you'd better build your own svn build environment and use that instead
<theholyduck> where 2 weeks is the difference between working and totally broken :P
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, but that breaks ubuntu packaging :P
<SwedeMike> you can make packages of it.
<theholyduck> since ffmpeg in ubuntu is compiled as 20 d.ebs
<theholyduck> *debs
<theholyduck> and packaging like that is a pain
<theholyduck> you COULD make your own /usr/local/binversion
<SwedeMike> well, keeping up with those projects is a pain.
<theholyduck> since that will override the ubuntu one
<SwedeMike> mplayer is a mess.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, admitedly
<theholyduck> but its fast and stable
<theholyduck> and the best mediaplayer around
<SwedeMike> absolutely, but the whole project is a total mess.
<theholyduck> its a bloody mess. but a bloody mess that WORKS
<SwedeMike> but it's even hard to compile properly.
<theholyduck> SwedeMike, you dont need to tell me about that. im working on a ubuntu ppa rep :P
<theholyduck> i got ffmpeg, x264, xvid, and faac to compile correctly and reliably
<theholyduck> that works with ubuntu and follows ubuntu packaging guidelines
<theholyduck> but mplayer is alot harder to crack
<nemo> ok. now that I'm back in my friggen system.
<nemo> let me try his suggestion for updating grub
<eternal_p> evening all...quick question..any way to get the latest version of Wine running under Jaunty?
<Royall> is it possible to downgrade to 8.10?
<Royall> from 9.04
<Royall> as in, from Jaunty to Interpid
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Royall> well 9.04 broke my system as it is
<rww> It's probably possible, but would be tedious, and your installation wouldn't work at the end of it.
<rww> Royall: back up your data and reinstall from scratch.
<Royall> I can't even start nautilus to back up data
<rww> Boot from a LiveCD, mount the Jaunty partition, back up your data, and reinstall.
<Royall> hm, that could work, thanks
<joaopinto> Royall, also is not advised to use an alpha version with important data...
<joaopinto> to late
<billybigrigger> anyone here by chance have an antec earthwatts 380w PSU?
<rww> billybigrigger: I have the same brand, but in 500w
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> was just wondering what video card i can power with the 380w
<rww> billybigrigger: ask in ##hardware
<billybigrigger> it only has 17a and 15a on the 12v, but ive been reading people are powering 9800's and new ati 48x series cards with this psu which is hard to believe
<billybigrigger> k thanks rww i will
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-04
<Volkodav> nemo - not necessarily
<nemo> Volkodav: hm? :)
<Volkodav> You do not have to have boot partition - it is wise to have one
<nemo> yeah. no kidding? :)
<nemo> why is that not a default in ubuntu :D
<nemo> was regretting it after that little incident
<Volkodav> did you try to reinstall grub insted
<nemo> yeah. grub kept mucking up even after reinstall.
<Volkodav> the jaunty's grub is patched for ext4
<nemo> grub2 though works great
<nemo> oh. hmmm
<nemo> well. I ran grub-pc as he suggested anyway
<nemo> it might have just updated the menus, not rerun grub setup
<nemo> oh well.
<nemo> Volkodav: if jaunty's grub is patched for ext4, why'd I have problems in the first place?
<nemo> BTW, it didn't happen immediately after updating to ext4. nope. was a couple of reboots later :-p
<nemo> anyway. grub2 works, so all good.
<Volkodav> well you kewl then
<Volkodav> at least it is not ext4 to blame
 * Volkodav hates reboots
<nemo> Volkodav: why do you think it isn't ext4? :)
<nemo> maybe the jaunty patch isn't quite right.
<fosco_> it is ok here
<eternal_p> hey all...just getting going with Jaunty...everything is working fine, except the firefox bookmark, toolbar fonts are huge!  any way to correct that
<Volkodav> nemo because you said once grub2 installed you booted the system &
<fosco_> eternal_p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts
<nemo> Volkodav: oh. misunderstood what you meant. yeah. the ext4 *partition* is fine
<nemo> I still think grub itself had probs with ext4
<nemo> now, maybe the update to jaunty did not itself reinstall grub...
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426788
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 426788 in GFX: Thebes "When DPI set to 144, User interface is scretched very much. and html document is rendered very large." [Normal,New]
<DanaG> Yeah, Firefox'
<DanaG> DPI scaling is broken.
<eternal_p> fosco_: thanks but there is no answer there
<eternal_p> DanaG: thanks...
<eternal_p> DanaG: this seems like an old bug, no?
<DanaG> Old, but still present!
<danbhfive> Is there a page that talks about how to update a system with a livecd?  like, what partition points do I have to mount?
<DanaG> danbhfive: you have to mount the root somewhere, then mount -o bind /proc /TARGET/proc and mount -o bind /dev /TARGET/dev
<DanaG> and same for sys, perhaps.
<DanaG> Where TARGET is wherever you mounted the other thing.
<danbhfive> mk, cool, thanks
<DanaG> Then chroot into /TARGET
<DanaG> The two binds are key.
<DowopDiDo> wusup
<DowopDiDo>  i have a big problem, I messed up my ubuntu instalation so now it wont boot, it will get past the loading screen then go black.  Anyway, I want to reinstall ubuntu but I cant untill I get my files back.  so here I am on a live cd trying to get my files, the only problem is, I think when I installed jaunty it incripted all my files or something because when I try to get into the home folder it says access denied or something.  So How
<DowopDiDo> (12:27:35 AM) ActionParsnip: servo888: use gmd / slim and select kde as your session
<danbhfive> DanaG: is the bind option so /proc etc is available at both mount points?
<DowopDiDo> =/
<danbhfive> shoot, left
<DowopDiDo> I need helpppp
<danbhfive> DowopDiDo: can you pastebin the exact error?
<DowopDiDo> ok
<DowopDiDo> Well, actually, its when I try to get into my user folder (Luke).  "you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Luke"."
<DowopDiDo> thats exactly what it says
<danbhfive> maybe you don't have permissions.  Try with root permissions, (or pastebin an ls -al)
<DowopDiDo> Can you tell me how to do that?
<DowopDiDo> Well, i dont think its that actually
<danbhfive> are you using a terminal?
<DowopDiDo> When I installed jaunty, it gave me the option to encrypt my files just in case my computer got stolen, so yeah.  I chose that option
<danbhfive> hmmm, I dunno about that.  I would figure that you would at least be able to backup the encrypted files
<DowopDiDo> Yeah, I cant do anything with them
<danbhfive> gota go, soryr
<DowopDiDo> 0=
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:6723): WARNING **: bubble_recalc_size(): WARNING, no layout!!!
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:6723): CRITICAL **: load_icon: assertion `info' failed
<DanaG> so now instead of black notifications... I have no notifications at all.
<Veinor> awesome
<DanaG> ... but only for some things: volume and brightness.
<DanaG> Gotta' love this newfangled notification system.
<DanaG> It's also unthemeable.
<Veinor> still in beta, isn't it?
<Veinor> er, at the very least, I know it's not done yet
<DanaG> But the unthemeability is supposedly by design:
<crdlb> the distro is in development; the software it ships needs to be finished much earlier in the cycle :)
<Veinor> crdlb: true, true
<Veinor> i'll be happy once they get it to display on the monitor the pointer is on
<Veinor> also once this weird 'flicker' I've noticed is fixed
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<DanaG> Note the thing about fixed background color.
<Veinor> yeah, under compiz instead of fading away gracefully it fades away then flickers back
<crdlb> you probably need to reset your animation settings
<crdlb> for some idiotic reason, it tries to fade itself instead of letting compiz do it
<DanaG> Under metacity, it just plain doesn't fade at all.
<Veinor> ah
<Veinor> I'll see if it still does that with animation off
<Veinor> then report
<Veinor> and yeah, themability should be a feature
<Veinor> that's one of the reasons I don't like the current notification-daemon; cause it looks like ass
<crdlb> there is no standard way to indicate that a window does its own effects, so they hacked it by adding somethinig like !name=notify-osd to animation's default match
<crdlb> which won't work if you've modified any of those window match settings
 * DanaG switches to straciatella session.
<Veinor> that's indeed it
<crdlb> you can just reset the effect settings on Close Animations
<Veinor> haha, i can't grab the window name
<crdlb> indeed
<Veinor> that's silly
<crdlb> menus have the same problem
<crdlb> in thise case, it shapes away input so that you can click through it
<Veinor> in most cases, that's a definite feature
<Veinor> but yeah, now they just need to fix it so that it always appears on the screen with the monitor
<Veinor> er
<Veinor> with the pointer
<crdlb> the default rule matches by title=notify-osd, which isn't good
<Veinor> i just added a high-priority name=notify-osd 'none' rule
<Veinor> all is good
<Veinor> but yeah, right now that dual-screen but is the only thing keeping me from using notify-osd by default
<Veinor> i hope the whole 'turn buttoned alerts into dialog boxes' thing can be disabled
<crdlb> yeah, use gnome-stracciatella
<Veinor> an intuitive name if i've ever heard one
<crdlb> easy to spell, too
<DanaG> sounds like a pastry.
<DanaG> have I shown you the glassy-bleu theme?  Probably zillions of times.
<Veinor> sorry, I only use dark themes. *is a walking GTK compatibility nightmare*
<DanaG> It IS a dark theme.
 * crdlb waits for it
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> sorry, lost a part of the paste on the first one.  Second one is the link.
<Veinor> eh, I don't like it
<DanaG> Also, OpenOffice fails with it.
<Veinor> also, how in gods name can you stand to have your icons all fucked up on the top panel? D:
<DanaG> Black text on black backgrounds.
<DanaG> I don't use that theme.  =þ
<DanaG> Though my panel really is that cluttered.
<nickrud> oh my eyes
<DanaG> That's from HP's "Mobile Internet Experience".
<Veinor> what
<DanaG> and they have tweaks, such as disabling the gnome themes tab.  =P
<Veinor> what
<Veinor> how is that a 'tweak'
<Veinor> does that mean you're stuck with that theme?
<DanaG> ... if you happen to use Hardy, and use their "dennis" version of the gnome things.
<DanaG> But, if you add it just as a source repo, you can grab and build just the theme, and nothing else.
<DanaG> I prefer my rather bright orange.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> ... though I've change the background to one a bit less flamboyant.
<Veinor> I seriously do use a dark theme.
<Veinor> It's purdy.
<Slartibartfast> Seems apport itself gives me a lot of crashes
<Slartibartfast> must have something to do with the python upgrade
<hggdh> probably
<DowopDiDo> Yo
<kernco> Network manager keeps having to reconnect my wireless.  It seems to happen every 15 to 30 minutes on average.  I have a fairly old D-Link PCI wireless card and am connecting to a Verizon fios router with WEP.  Any ideas how to diagnose this?  Signal strength is good, so I don't think that's the problem.
<crdlb> wep? why bother? :)
<kernco> Yeah I know, lol.  Verizon routers don't support WPA for some crazy reason
<crdlb> really?
<kernco> mhmm
<crdlb> my rev D does
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> yargh.
<DowopDiDo> Is there anyone really smart here that can help me fix a problem that no one else seams to be able to fix?  Yes or no question
<DowopDiDo> Well, here's my problem anyway,  I messed up my ubuntu instalation so now it wont boot, it will get past the loading screen then go black.  Anyway, I want to reinstall ubuntu but I cant untill I get my files back.  so here I am on a live cd trying to get my files, the only problem is, I think when I installed jaunty it incripted all my files or something because when I try to get into the home folder it says access denied or somethin
<Volkodav> I still can not get some apps installed with this python upgrade
<Volkodav> mirage: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Volkodav> E: Broken packages
<DowopDiDo> Arg
<kernco> DowopDiDo: Are you using the GUI or command line?
<DowopDiDo> I dont know what that is
<DowopDiDo> Well, not the command line
<crdlb> Volkodav: I haven't hit any, but I guess they might not be done; make sure you're using archive.ubuntu.com and are uptodate
<DanaG> hmm, if his system won't boot, he'll have to chroot.
<DowopDiDo> ok, whats that?
<DanaG> !http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2007/01/07/howto-dev-file-system-in-chroot-ed-environment/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanaG> er, !
<DowopDiDo> ok, so what do I do then?
<DanaG> do what it says, though with corrections.
<DanaG> the mount --bind things
<DanaG> You'll want to find where your installed system's root is.
 * DanaG has to boot Windows to run something not wine-able.
<DanaG> yargh.
<billybigrigger> does anyone here run mysql?
<billybigrigger> the process mysqld_safe is using %100 cpu and i dont know why...
<billybigrigger> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<billybigrigger> doesn't kill it either
<DowopDiDo> is there a way to like resize my ubuntu partition without deleting all my data?
<maco> DowopDiDo: yes, gparted can do it
<DowopDiDo> It never seems to work with me, I dont really know how to do it
<crdlb> of course you shouldn't rely on it working (ie have a backup)
<lanoxx> DowopDiDo, if the drive mounted it wont work, you should boot into a live cd
<DowopDiDo> what do you mean?
<DowopDiDo> the gparted live cd?
<Volkodav> crdlb, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner <== this one you mean ?
<crdlb> no
<Volkodav> ?
<crdlb> I mean main, restricted, universe, and multiverse
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> those are all good
<crdlb> they're http://archive.ubuntu.com/... ?
<Volkodav> about 2 weeks ago updating it requested to remove some packages and now I can not get them installed again with this error
<Volkodav> us.archive yes
<crdlb> which is a mirror
<Volkodav> right
<Volkodav> and all up to date
<Volkodav> deluge mirage and some others were removed
<crdlb> it's a good idea when using a development version to use the main ubuntu archive at http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Volkodav> it's just the us server that's all
<Volkodav> makes no difference really
<crdlb> but it takes longer for you to get packages
<crdlb> I use a local mirror with relased versions, but not with ubuntu+1
<DanaG> I use both local mirror and official mirror.
<DanaG> Local mirror listed first in sources.list makes it preferred for same-version packages.
<crdlb> oh, you could do that :)
<Volkodav> well I changed to the main server
<Volkodav> see what happens
<Volkodav> doubt it will help though
<Volkodav> those pacgakes need to be rebuild against newer version of python
<crdlb> yes, it looks like python-libtorrent needs to be rebuilt
<Volkodav> I wonder how
<cdm10> :-/ UI freeze is in 2 days. Are they going to respect that? 'cause... stuff kinda needs some work.
<crdlb> cdm10: what exactly, the notifications?
<cdm10> crdlb: that's one thing I feel is a bit rushed... also, the messaging applet.
<cdm10> now we have Pidgin's normal notification area applet, the semi-useful messaging applet, AND status-changing in the user-switcher menu.
<cdm10> it feels kinda bloaty... I'm not sure if I'm the only one who thinks this.
<crdlb> meh, they should have targeted this stuff for karmic instead of jaunty
<cdm10> I agree... I feel like they do a lot of this to lend hype to a new release.
<DanaG> oh, and now Log Out is not available in the Gnome menus.
<cdm10> I mean, if you read the NotifyOSD spec, it lists a ton of applications that need to be fixed to work right with the new notifications.
 * DanaG now has NO notifications of volume changes.
<DanaG> Not blank... just none at all.
<cdm10> yay :-/
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> I do really like the login theme, though -- it's classy.
<cdm10> well, hopefully they will return at some point... stuff breaks.
<cdm10> why have they never used a login theme with a facebrowser as default?
<DanaG> I also don't like how the bubbles come the way the Model T Ford came....
<DanaG> (get the reference?)
<cdm10> DanaG: I do not.
<DanaG> Only one color: black.  =P
<cdm10> lol
<cdm10> !lol | cdm10
<ubottu> cdm10, please see my private message
<cdm10> ...that's new.
<DanaG> I don't see anything wrong with lol.
<cdm10> ubottu did not like what I just did.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cdm10> first, applications started using the notification area for things that were decidedly not notifications (pidgin, transmission, pretty much everything... although it started long before those)
<cdm10> ...so now we're eliminating the use of the notification area for actual persistent notifications?
<cdm10> i don't get it.
<DanaG> !info gnome-session-stracciatella
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-stracciatella does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> !info gnome-session-straciatella
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-straciatella does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> argh, shows how easy it is to speeleele the thing.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> !info gnome-session-stracciatela
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-stracciatela does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> !info gnome-session-straciatela
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-straciatela does not exist in jaunty
 * DanaG gives up.
<crdlb> gnome-stracciatella-session
<crdlb> it's not _that_ hard to spell
<nickrud> yeah, but what does it _mean_? (looked up what it does already)
<nickrud> nm
<nickrud> misspelled soup
<Amaranth> it's a somewhat vanilla GNOME setup
<DanaG> crdlb: ah, I transposed two words.
<nickrud> picked up that so far. does the wiki page include all alternative components?
<crdlb> it's named after the italian version of chocolate chip ice cream
<nickrud> I'm so far behind on everything I might as well start there
<DanaG> dang, now I'm hungry.
<Amaranth> it's almost vanilla but there are these ubuntu (chocolate) bits in it :)
<nickrud> yeah, I read that caveat ;)
<nickrud> but expecting a true vanilla anywhere is silly
 * DanaG wonders when ATI will release a new fglrx... and if it'll be just as broken as the other fglrx have been for me on Intrepid.
<crdlb> afaict, all it does is turn off notify-osd in favor of notification-daemon, and make the indicator applet a no-op
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> ... with a stacktrace, too. =P
<Amaranth> crdlb: I thought it changed the theme and stuff too
<crdlb> maybe, I already switched to clearlooks :)
 * DanaG uses the Nodoka engine.
<DanaG> My EliteBook has lots of interesting quirks that have yet to be dealt with for Linux.
<DanaG> danged fuggleruxx.
<DanaG> fglrx.
<DanaG> how do you pronounce that, anyway?
<DanaG> Almost sounds like stifled swearing.
<crdlb> eff gee el are ex
<cdm10> I like fuggleruxx better.
<DanaG> argh, that *fglrx* thing
<crdlb> speaking of fglrx, 'xorg-driver-fglrx' isn't a great pkgname
<DanaG> I just wonder why fglrx is broken for me, even in Intrepid.
<DanaG> Something funky going on there.
<cdm10> crdlb: what's wrong witht he package name?
<DanaG> Doesn't fit standards.
<DanaG> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<crdlb> it doesn't contain 'ati'
<DanaG> for example.
<cdm10> aha
<crdlb> no, that would imply it's an official X driver
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Perhaps it should be xorg-driver-ati-fglrx
<crdlb> technically the 'r' stands for radeon, but nobody knows that :)
<DanaG> fgl is FireGL, of course.
<crdlb> I can't count the number of intel users who have installed fglrx
<cdm10> crdlb: why would one do that?
<crdlb> I have no idea
<BonezAU> Hi all, am running Jaunty Alpha5 and having problem installing Google Earth from Medibuntu. Error says "googleearth: Depends: googleearth-4.2 but it is not installable or googleearth-4.3 but it is not installable" Any tips on how I can install it via repo? Would rather do it through medibuntu than the alternative script installer available directly from google
<crdlb> at least it has 'fglrx' in the name
<alex_mayorga> is pulse audio meant to be the jaunty default?
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: it has been since hardy, hasn't it?
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, how do I confirm?
<crdlb> confirm what?
<alex_mayorga> that I have pulseaudio, my audio still shows (Alsa mixer)
 * DanaG wishes PulseAudio would use BOTH capture channels of my hda-intel card.
<DanaG> It can actually capture from two different sources at the same time, independently.
<alex_mayorga> well my whole point is that my bluetooth headphones still don't seem to work in jaunty
<DanaG> .... and PA gives no way to choose any of those.
<DanaG> Yeah, Linux BT audio is just plain broken, I believe.
<DanaG> It's never worked well for me.
<alex_mayorga> Also my control still says "Volume Applet 2.25.91" is that OK?
<alex_mayorga> It also says its "Using GStreamer 0.10"
<alex_mayorga> so I guess I don't have pulse, do I?
<crdlb> you do
<alex_mayorga> how do I route audio to my bluetooth headphones then?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: any pointers?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<Volkodav> BonezAU, get the deb package from synaptic and it will install the latest 5 version
<DanaG> In fact, I can't even seem to make an rfcomm connection in Gnome.
<Volkodav> I have font problem with ver 5
<BonezAU> Volkodav, which deb package are you referring to
<BonezAU> and where would I be likely to find it
<BonezAU> After performing a full search for google in Synaptic the only thing related to google earth is the medibuntu version (i have universe/multiverse etc enabled too)
<dlynch> is anyone else noticing their mousewheel (perhaps on their touchpad) is not working?
<dlynch> I guess not :) I have no idea which package I should be suggesting is at fault when I make a bug report. Any suggestions?
<Volkodav> googleearth
<AnRkey> what command is used to bring up the run application box that I get when I push alt+f2?
<crdlb> there isn't a command per se
<AnRkey> crdlb, a way to call it via command line?
<crdlb> on gnome your window manager (either compiz or metacity) sends an X ClientMessage which the gnome-panel listens for and shows the dialog
<AnRkey> crdlb, i want to add a "start > run" option for some winblows users
<crdlb> you can use gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<d1g1t> is search broken in gedit?
<crdlb> which is somewhat bizarrely included with openbox
<crdlb> I guess because openbox gnome users need it
<crdlb> d1g1t: it does appear so
<AnRkey> crdlb, what all can gnome-panel-control do?
<d1g1t> oh :(
 * AnRkey wonders if it could do other cool stuff
<crdlb> the only other switch is --main-menu
<crdlb> which wouldn't help, I think :>
<AnRkey> what does the main menu switch do me wonders
<AnRkey> thanks crdlb  :)
<crdlb> I don't think that came out right :)
<AnRkey> :)
<AnRkey> is there no way to get it a run dialog box without installing an extra addon?
<AnRkey> i need this kinds standard
<AnRkey> soz, i'm being special this morning
<crdlb> d1g1t: I figured out a workaround
<Hobbsee> my run dialog doesn't work.  I wonder why
<d1g1t> if you could somehow emulate a alt+f2
<AnRkey> people talking to me while i chat
<crdlb> d1g1t: just choose something from the dropdown and it suddenly works
<AnRkey> but surely there is a simple way to call this prompt?
<crdlb> Hobbsee: you're not using gnome and compiz are you? :)
<Hobbsee> crdlb: yes
<DanaG> hmm, google for "dbus gnome run dialog"
<crdlb> is there a dbus interface?
<Hobbsee> crdlb: also, my devilspie for some reason can't count.
<DanaG> Maybe.
<Hobbsee> or at least, gets workspace "1" wrong.  any idea why?
<AnRkey> DanaG, thanks
<AnRkey> crdlb, thanks
<DanaG> I seem to remember using it once, when running gnome stuff in xfce.
<crdlb> Hobbsee: the alt-f1/f2 code is now in a plugin instead of being handled by the decorator
<crdlb> the latest compiz-wrapper package attempts to force loading of the gnomecompat plugin, but it doesn't appear to actually _work_
<Hobbsee> ah.  oh dear.
<crdlb> I didn't think it would or I'd have suggested that to mvo when I first realized this was going to be painful
<AnRkey> DanaG, i don't know dbus to well
<AnRkey> too
<crdlb> bah, I opened devhelp instead of d-feet
<d1g1t> crdlb: lol thanks
 * Hobbsee tries smacking it with the importance stick, for a fix
<crdlb> compiz configuration sucks so badly :/
<AnRkey> i just wish it would stay standard
<AnRkey> my config file never imports correctly
<AnRkey> makes me want to cry when i have to set it up all over again on a new box
<crdlb> the biggest single issue is that the plugin list is a single setting, so ubuntu can't just introduce a new plugin and enable it by default
<crdlb> since many users have already modified that list, even if only by choosing 'extra'
<Hobbsee> darn
<Hobbsee> thank goodness for gnome-do! but still
<Hobbsee> crdlb: oh, and any idea why my home and end keys don't work in vim anymore?
<crdlb> and even that wouldn't work for gnomecompat unless you wanted to enable it for kde users too
<Hobbsee> ;)
<crdlb> lol
<Hobbsee> do any kde users actually use compiz?  they have kwin
<crdlb> btw, you can just enable gnome compatibility in ccsm as a workaround
<crdlb> I just mean !gnome
<chronic> does any of you know of the name of the WDM that can do stuff like compiz but without 3d acceleration???
<CosmiChaos> My firefox startpage is loaded without images and scripts but ONLY when i start firefox, after reload everything is fine, any ideas
<crdlb> chronic: what does WDM stand for?
<Hobbsee> crdlb: window manager, i think
<chronic> crdlb, windows desktop manager
<Hobbsee> crdlb: oh sweet, thanks
<crdlb> chronic: I don't know of anything that can do compiz-like features without hardware acceleration
<crdlb> kwin has an XRender mode (though I don't know how many features work without 3d), but even that needs some acceleration for reasonable performance
<Hobbsee> the Xrender mode seems to work fine, and can still use the features
 * DanaG sees WDM as Windows Driver Model.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> WM is Window Manager.
<AnRkey> DanaG, can you give me a shove in the right direction with this dbus thingy? I want to simply call the run dialog box
<crdlb> there's an org.gnome.Panel service, but according to d-feet, it has no methods
<AnRkey> i found a little .c file that can be compiled to make a gnome-ran bin but that's like using a bazooka to kill a fly,imho
<crdlb> well, if you're going to do that, just steal gnome-panel-control from openbox
<DanaG> AnRkey: yeah, I think that .c file was what it was when I did it, also.
<AnRkey> DanaG, gonna see if i can get it to run without anything extra being needed
<crdlb> ??
<crdlb> gnome-panel-control doesn't have any extra deps
<CosmiChaos> will we get e4progs for jaunty to defrag our ext4?
<AnRkey> crdlb, i'm not saying it does, i just think that down loading that and extracting it is a mission. Well... in comparison to doing a quick compile. Plus there is a tweak to the .c file that can make the window focused, so u just start typing :)
<crdlb> it already gets focused
<AnRkey> CosmiChaos, how much cooler/better is ext4 anyway? worth the upgrade?
<AnRkey> crdlb, gonna try both then
<AnRkey> crdlb, thanks for all your help :)
<CosmiChaos> AnRkey: its worth it, its absolutely stable, i didnt lossed any data vor all the alpha weeks now, and i sometimes hardreset my pc during boot ;)
<CosmiChaos> AnRkey: it gaves my a higher maximum peak for reading
<CosmiChaos> AnRkey: and for third i can delte files 15x faster :)
 * crdlb wouldn't use ext4 before karmic at the earliest
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: why?
<crdlb> but I'm silly; I don't like to bugtest filesystems :)
<CosmiChaos> hadnt any bug yet
<crdlb> and until it does, you're fine :)
<AnRkey> CosmiChaos, i manage loooooads of .doc files so deleting/moving/copying many files faster is always good
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: always good to be able to rollback your system within minutes ;)
<d-b> hi there i have a question. can i make a live usb of jaunty ?
<CosmiChaos> AnRkey: than ext4 will definetly be an advantage for you
<AnRkey> yeah, crdlb my data is soooo valuable to me, wont just make the move
<d-b> but i would like to do it from apt sources -> my iso has no iso for me to download, what tool should i use to make a usb / cd ?
<CosmiChaos> pu**ie* :D
<AnRkey> CosmiChaos, gonna do some more spectating before I do the upgrade
<d-b> + is any one ext4, is it much faster / less cpu intensive ?
<CosmiChaos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1
<peter125> I decided to not install GRUB when i installed jaunty because i wanted to leave my existing grub untouched. Now, grub freezes when i try to boot jaunty
<peter125> (i chose ext4)
<d-b> CosmiChaos: i have been on that page, can't see anything about cpu tho
<CosmiChaos> d-b: when more data is deliverd, logically the cpu has to to more but the hole process is finished earlier ;)
<peter125> ok it looks like i really need jauntys grub
<d-b> peter125: you need a /boot, grub can't boot to ext4 directly atm.
<d-b> i think.
<CosmiChaos> d-b: yes it can :)
<d-b> CosmiChaos: oh really ?
<CosmiChaos> oh wait
<CosmiChaos> i have a /boot i dont know
<d-b> patched ?
<CosmiChaos> i regularly do a seperate /boot partition
<Hobbsee> d-b: er, what?  I'm fairly sure i'm doing that now.
<CosmiChaos> regularly installed jaunty alpha4 on ext4
<CosmiChaos> but hey my /boot is ext4 :DD
<CosmiChaos> so yes it works ;))
<d-b> Hobbsee: oh ... really i was reaing an out of date wiki for ext4 then.
 * DanaG is daring.... he uses ext4.
<DanaG> I have backups in place, though.
<CosmiChaos> concurrent booting from ext4 combined with sreadahead and preload really take off!
<CosmiChaos> :D
<d-b> so is anyone doing luks with ext4 ?
<DanaG> sreadahead did nothing for me.
<DanaG> ... aside from removing readahead and ubuntu-desktop.
<CosmiChaos> d-b: no but i will as soon as i can get the first via nano dual core ;)
 * Hobbsee is only using ext4 for / at the moment.  considering getting rid of intrepid, converting the /home to ext4, and encrypting it
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: it is faster than readahead, have you installed preload also=
<DanaG> For me, sreadahead resulted in longer boot.  No preload installed.
<CosmiChaos> well
<AnRkey> crdlb, how can i download just the .deb of openbox?
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: preload does not speed up boot, but sreadahead does and asreadahed takes advantage of preload
<crdlb> AnRkey: out of curiosity, why don't you just apt-get it and remove it when you're done?
<CosmiChaos> give it a try across profiling your kernel
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: apt-get -d install openbox, iirc
<d-b> Hobbsee: so you have backported the 2.6.28 kernel ?
<Hobbsee> d-b: no - i'm tripple booting, and currently running jaunty.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: also you should considere taking advantage of the kernel for multi-core boot (Concurrency) which preloads and sreadahead benefit from
 * crdlb doesn't really have enough HDD space for that
 * d-b has the hard disk space but asks why.
<Hobbsee> crdlb: how big?
<crdlb> 60GB
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, where is it downloading to though?
 * Hobbsee used to routinely do it for 40gb.  80's nicer, though
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: pwd
<crdlb> I could have gotten 80, but I wanted 7200RPM
<Hobbsee> d-b: windows for an odd bit of gaming, and some uni stuff occasionally; stable ubuntu, development ubuntu.
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, nope
<crdlb> I haven't actually tried my windows partition since installing ubuntu (switching from another distro)
<Hobbsee> hrm, they should be there, i thought
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, found it
<Hobbsee> try /var/cache/apt/archives, then
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, /var/cache/apt/archives
<AnRkey> snap
<AnRkey> t:)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, u have just sorted another problem of mine too :)
<Hobbsee> \o/
<AnRkey> i needed to download all my packages for inclusion in to my local repo for a pxe server
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, I dont suppose u know how to "inject" them in to my mirror and regen my packages file?
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: not beyond reprepo, falcon, or similar.
<AnRkey> i guess i have some readon to do on those then, thanks :)
<DanaG> hmm, how do you do that concurrency thing?
<AnRkey> reading*
 * DanaG wishes SSDs weren't so *fglrx*ing expensive.  There, I just used fglrx as a swear word.  =P
<DanaG> It works.
<AnRkey> geek
<AnRkey> :)
<AnRkey> i don't know what it is about being called a geek that just gets me so worked up
<quentusrex> What would cause munin to suddenly stop accepting connections from a remote host on port 4949?
<AnRkey> we are the new alphas!
<AnRkey> quentusrex, someone playing with iptables :)
<quentusrex> Ubuntu seems to have started dropping all connections for 4949, and for ports that don't have services,
<quentusrex> ssh works, http works
<quentusrex> etc
<quentusrex> but all other connections just timeout...
<quentusrex> AnRkey: could you help me debug this issue?
<quentusrex> nobody should have changed something in iptables...
 * DanaG is glad to have serial-over-LAN...
<DanaG> even if I had a "drop all packets".... I still have serial console.
<AnRkey> quentusrex, i'm the wrong guy bud soz, iptables is a firewall and I was joking with you :) soz
<AnRkey> DanaG, what device u using? sounds handy
<DanaG> It's a feature of some Intel boards.
<DanaG> Intel AMT is the marketing name.
<DanaG> Or "VPro"  or "Centrino Pro"
<AnRkey> oh ok, naah, cheaper to get a serial to lan box
<quentusrex> AnRkey: for some reason I think you might be right...
<quentusrex> it seems like a firewall problem...
<Hobbsee> quentusrex: did you turn on ufw?
<quentusrex> ufw isn't installed
<AnRkey> quentusrex, u can flush iptables with sudo iptables -F
<Hobbsee> it is by default, i thought
<AnRkey> a reboot should restore it
<AnRkey> quentusrex, before u do that, use sudo iptables -L to see what is in iptables
<quentusrex> flushed and rebooted....
<quentusrex> so far no change...
<AnRkey> no man, rebooting will restore the iptables :)
<quentusrex> I'm testing 9.04 in a virtual enviroment
<quentusrex> AnRkey: right,
<quentusrex> neither the flush, nor the reboot fixed it.
<AnRkey> quentusrex, iptables -L
<AnRkey> quentusrex, paste the output to here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<AnRkey> send us the link
<quentusrex> Alright, so. I am telnetting from server A to server B , it works. from A to C doesn't(port 4949)
<quentusrex> but from C to C works
<AnRkey> crdlb, i download the openbox .deb file and extracted the bin, working perfectly on it's own on another box
<quentusrex> hmm
<quentusrex> C to C on localhost works...
<quentusrex> C to C on public ip, doesn't...
<quentusrex> I might have found the issue...
<quentusrex> nvm
<quentusrex> C to C on public ip works.
<quentusrex> so, from A to C on 4949 fails.
<quentusrex> from B to C on 4949 fails
<DanaG> ugh: http://www.winsupersite.com/alt/safari4.asp
<DanaG> you ain't seen ugly until you 'seen' that.
<AnRkey> how can i add an entry to the applications menu from the cli?
<crdlb> global or user?
<crdlb> AnRkey: if global, then you need to create .desktop file in /usr/share/applications; if local, then you need to do the same in ~/.local/share/applications
<AnRkey> so i can create a .desktop file and copy it to that location with my script?
<crdlb> yes
<AnRkey> shweet, thanks
<AnRkey> i love this #
<AnRkey> this is for a company that told M$ to take a walk and came to me for ubuntu :)
<quentusrex> is it possible to disable iptables?
<joaopinto> quentusrex, sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<AnRkey> quentusrex, i know this is a noobish question, but can u ping this virtual machine?
<quentusrex> how do you drop the last rule in PUB_IN ?
<quentusrex> AnRkey: yes, I can ping the machine,
<quentusrex> I can also get into http, and ssh
<quentusrex> but it seems that some software added a bunch of iptable rules...
<quentusrex> without asking...
<AnRkey> have u used netstat to see if the app is even listening?
<quentusrex> yup
<quentusrex> it's listening
<quentusrex> I've found that the problem is the iptables rule...
<AnRkey> quentusrex, what front end are you using for the iptables? where are your rules stored and restored from?
<quentusrex> I'm using the cli
<quentusrex> I don't know where they're stored or restored from.
<AnRkey> you see u'r gonna remove that rule but as soon as u reboot it's gonna be back
<quentusrex> iptables-save
<quentusrex> :-D
<AnRkey> if that was what the app used
<Peddy> Is the 'find' (from ctrl-f) button broken for anyone else in gedit?
<AnRkey> i have seen some setups use a non standard script to restore iptables, i had a box here that i had loads of trouble with where some chap had done that
<quentusrex> F***...
<quentusrex> yeah,
<quentusrex> it reloaded from somewhere else...
<quentusrex> is there any way to find what script is loading the iptables?
<DanaG> grep iptables /etc/init.d/*
<Peddy> quentusrex, I think it may be /etc/init.d/network
<quentusrex> neither of those worked...
<Peddy> networking*
<quentusrex> right.
<aboSamoor> Hi, I have problem reporting bugs, I have problems and I am not sure how to file them. Can you help me ?
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: shoot
<BUGabundo> btw guud morning guys
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: ok, I have problem with compiz, it failed to run unless i change /usr/bin/compiz and remove local from the path. I found 2 bugs related to this problem 141621and 185891
<BUGabundo> and?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: the most documented one is 141621 so I made 185891 duplicate of the old one
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> and?
<BUGabundo> bug 141621 185891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141621 in compiz "Compiz-fusion fails to start on ubuntu-studio because of XDG_CONFIG_DIR - /usr/bin/compiz: 376: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141621
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: But 141621 is mentioned as fix released !
<BUGabundo> bug 185891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185891 in compiz "compiz does not start (dup-of: 141621)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185891
<BUGabundo> if it is fixed, what's the prob?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: it was fixed in the past and it returned after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
<rww> aboSamoor: I assume that the newest comment in 141621 is you?
<aboSamoor> rww: yes
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> then it's a regression
<BUGabundo> it should be unmarked as dupe
<BUGabundo> and added the tag regression aboSamoor
<rww> aboSamoor: might want to point it out to mvo, since it looks like he fixed it the first time around
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: it is 185891 which marked as duplicate and not 141621
<aboSamoor> rww: how can point that out to mvo ?
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: rww: should fix released removed ? how can we change the status of the bug so people know that it returned after being fixed ?
<rww> mvo: Do you happen to be around? aboSamoor would like some guidance on a bug you closed :/
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: NO
<BUGabundo> if it is FIX RELEASE open a new one and tag it as regression
<BUGabundo> only the mantainer should remove FIX RELEASE
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: Then I will file a new bug :)
<d-b> is it safe to move from ext3 to ext4 in jaunty ? (using ext4 utilities)
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: wasn't there alreadu one
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: I think there is also better bug filed 222002. How can in the future search in recently filed bugs. I found this when I want to file new bug and not when I was searching for bugs
<mvo> rww: thanks for brining this up, let me check
<aboSamoor> mvo: I was just confused between these bugs [222002,141621,185891]
<aboSamoor> I have also another problem. After fixing /usr/bin/compiz file I can run compiz using compiz --replace and everything is fine. The problem that compiz is not working on startup and I don't know where I can find a log for the problem.
<mvo> BUGabundo, aboSamoor, rww: I think I know why its broken now with the xdg dirs, I will re-fix it
<mvo> aboSamoor: check ~/.xsession-errors after a fresh startup
<mvo> aboSamoor: its set correctly in the appearance capplet?
<BUGabundo> my compiz is all broken
<BUGabundo> I think I filed a bug about that mvo
<aboSamoor> mvo: I run compiz in terminal and I can not see that appearance tab changed its choice it is still 'None'
<BUGabundo> yeah, mine also falls back to None, after it tries
<BUGabundo> ending with a popup saying it didn't find a driver or card for it
<aboSamoor> for me it works after compiz --replace but it does not change the appearance- effects tab, and it does not work in startup.
<aboSamoor> I will restart to see xsession errors file
<BUGabundo1> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126217/
<BUGabundo1> compiz_x-safe.log
<mvo> BUGabundo1: woah, thats a new one :)
<mvo> I wonder if aboSamoor sees the same issue
<BUGabundo1> is it?
<BUGabundo1> its the same I talked to you 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo1> and now, thanks to pythom mess, I can't even use fusionicon to start compiz
<BUGabundo1> it was the only way it worked
<BUGabundo1> from CLI it also fails
<BUGabundo1> and that's from a failsafe login
<mvo> BUGabundo1: if you did I have missed it :/
<BUGabundo1> can't find the bug I opened! :(
<BUGabundo1> shall I open a new one?
<aboSamoor> mvo: I restarted my laptop. Compiz did not started even it was enabled. now I don't have decorator so mostly my laptop is not usable.
<mvo> aboSamoor: could you paste the stuff from ~/.xsession-errors still? maybe after "alt-f2" and "metacity --replace" ?
<mvo> aboSamoor: are you running stock ubuntu? or a flavour like ubuntu-studio?
<mvo> BUGabundo1: let me check the source to see what the most likely cause for this problem may be
<BUGabundo1> mvo: do you need also my session errors?
<aboSamoor> mvo: paste.ubuntu.com/126222. I am using ubuntu and it was upgraded from 8.10
<aboSamoor> mvo: thanks for metacity command because I could not switch between windows
<BUGabundo1> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126223/ xsession... but I haven't tried compiz in a while!
<mvo> aboSamoor: could you please paste the compete one (if you have concerns about putting it into a pastebin, you can also mail it to me "mvo(at)ubuntu.com". not all the stuff that compiz outputs is prefixed with compiz so the grep removes some information
<Wicla> Hello. Wrote yesterday that I'm unable to connect to my wireless network. I've been testing around a bit now. It seems that I'm unable to connect to both WPA-PSK and WEP-protected networks. Any idea what might be wrong? Unprotected networks works fine.
<Wicla> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<mvo> BUGabundo1: thanks, the xsession-errors is not needed I think in your case
<aboSamoor> mvo: this is my complete log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/126226/
<Wicla> Started happening yessterday
<mvo> BUGabundo1: do you always get the "Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"" ?
<BUGabundo1> what do you mean always?
<BUGabundo1> only the log shows tatr
<BUGabundo1> *that
<BUGabundo1> on the cli or using Appearance the text is diff mvo
<mvo> aboSamoor: "gnome-session[5025]: DEBUG(+): GsmManager:	ID: /org/gnome/SessionManager/App11	app-id:compiz.desktop	is-disabled:1	is-conditionally-disabled:0" - that looks a bit odd, could you please open "gnome-session-propoerties" and check if its listed there?
<mvo> BUGabundo1: I mean the error text, if its different when running from appearance, could you please paste that as well? that might be useful information
<aboSamoor> mvo: I added compiz as startup application as a work around. but I disabled it because compiz must work on startup if it was enabled in the last session. Sometime this worka around works
<aboSamoor> previous session*
<aboSamoor> mvo: am I correct ?
<mvo> aboSamoor: aha, ok. that explains it
<BUGabundo1> mvo: not right now! I'm at work! can't mess my laptop... latter maybe
<mvo> aboSamoor: do you have session management enable ("remember running app" in gnome-session-preferences)?
<mvo> BUGabundo1: that would be nice, anytime that works for you :)
<BUGabundo1> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<BUGabundo1> that all Appearace says
<BUGabundo1> after I try to enable Extras
<mvo> BUGabundo1: it should print some additional stuff into ~/.xsession-errors
<BUGabundo1> tailing it now
<aboSamoor> mvo: you mean "Automatically remember running applications when logging out", if yes. No it is not enabled and it was not in 8.10
<mvo> aboSamoor: thanks.
<BUGabundo1> mvo http://paste.ubuntu.com/126228/
<mvo> BUGabundo1: thanks! the (internal) compiz error is the same, thats good
<BUGabundo1> this
<BUGabundo1> Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present.
<BUGabundo1> and this
<BUGabundo1> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mvo> (at least its consistent)
<BUGabundo1> are not so nice!
<mvo> aboSamoor: could you please remove compiz.desktop from session-properties (not just disable it) and see if that makes a different in the ~/.xsession-errors file?
<BUGabundo1> FYI this is Nvidia 8400 with prop drivers ON
<mvo> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0" <- that is the one that makes it fail
<mvo> looks like a issue deep down
<aboSamoor> mvo: I will enable compiz and restart ? does not log out work ?
<mvo> aboSamoor: logout should be enough
<aboSamoor> mvo: it works :-D. and this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/126230/ . can you explain what was the problem ?
<mvo> aboSamoor: I think the porblem is gnome-session, it knows that it should use compiz as its WM but because it was also (disabled) in the autostart files it did not use it. so no window manager
<mvo> I think thats a bug in gnome-session
<BUGabundo1> mvo: do you have any idea why going to Guest Session from FUSA only works with Compiz ON?
<Infecto> fiu fiu
<Infecto> i hit compiz --replace
<Infecto> and and
<Infecto> b699b000-b69bb000 rw-s 341c1000 00:0e 8606       /dev/nvidia0
<Infecto> b6aad000-b6aba000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 138871     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<Infecto> bAborted (core dumped
<BUGabundo1> mvo: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<taggie> So, I don't know what changed in the last couple days, but my laptop battery life is nearly double what it was last week. Anybody else notice this?
<dns53> doesn't that mean something last week was really bad that drew twice the power?
<UbuntuUser661278> Hi. first of all sorry 4 my bad english. So... i got a problem with my "nice" new Mainbord (Biostar TF720) first of all Ubuntu seams 2 got a problem with the SATA Controller. After upgrade 8.10 wont start anymor. I found a Boot option that hepls me 2 get 9.04 live boot "pci=nomsi"
<UbuntuUser661278> after that i tryed to install linux on a external usb device (at time of installation SDC) but it wont boot. Grub tells me something about error 2
<UbuntuUser661278> is it possible that at installation time the devices got another order than at boot time couze of the not right working raid controller ? (SDA and SDB are a stripped volume)
<taggie> dns53, it's been bad ever since i got this laptop (5-6 months ago) gutsy and intrepid were both bad
<taggie> UbuntuUser, devices are mounted by their UIDs now, not by device enumerator, so that shouldn't matter.
<dns53> it's a grub bug with the installer, grub was installed on the wrong drive and you are booting in a different order in the bios than your real hardware
<taggie> supergrubdisk should be able to resolve that then.
<dns53> yeah you need another cd and to install grub manually to get it working
<dns53> the installer has problems installing to the second disk, by default it puts grub on the first disk
<mvo> BUGabundo1: hm, the above crash looks like something with hte nvidia binary driver, sorry, no idea. for the problem you mentioned earlier on your system a bugreport would be nice
 * Hobbsee throws a gummy bear at mvo
<UbuntuUser661278> supergrubdisk ... wow that sounds great ! "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" german for Help someone to help himself :) and a gurb console on a usb-hd sound realy nice BIG THANKS
<balchd> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot a network problem please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/336674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336674 in atl2 "No network after putting Jaunty on EeePC 900" [Undecided,New]
<dns53> there where 2 ppl yesterday that reported driver problems, try an older kernel
<balchd> dns53: ok, where can I find the older kernel packages?
<dns53> aptitude? i'd search for kernel-image and that should have all installable kernels
<balchd> dns53: As my problem is no network I need to download them on a different machine, but I think I've figured out how to do it via packages.ubuntu.com. Cheers.
<dns53> you can always stick in a live cd, mount your root to /mnt then chroot to /mnt then you have network and apt avalible
<aboSamoor> how can I test the performance of compiz and/or xserver ? I think i have low performance
<dns53> compiz has a benchmark plugin
<taggie> abosamoor, you can turn on benchmark plugin and see. i believe the default keys are super-f12
<taggie> I've had really good performance after the xorg intel update yesterday.
<AnRkey> crdlb, how do i get the main-menu applet to use my new run.desktop launcher file in the :~/.local/share/applications dir?
<aboSamoor> it is about 150 frame/second. I think now it is problem in flash player because it is not working in good way
 * BUGabundo catches Hobbsee gummy in mid air!
<aboSamoor> taggie: is 150 frame/second is good for compiz ?
<aboSamoor> dtchen_: Is there anything new for mic in ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: ping no audio again :(
<nemo> aboSamoor: better than my 33 :-p
<aboSamoor> nemo: 33 !! I thought it was compiz, I think I have problem with flash player
<AnRkey> that must have been one slow moving gummy :)
<BUGabundo> AnRkey: ROFL
<BUGabundo> mvo: will file one then! do you want to be subscribed? against what should I file ? nvidia-glx or Xorg?
<nemo> aboSamoor: 33 looks fine to me, although I admit my card isn't the greatest
<nemo> aboSamoor: actually, anything over 24fps will look fine in most cases to a human
<nemo> with exception of some interactions of various bits of 3d games
<nemo> where the fps is not the final word
<nemo> but I should get a new card
<mvo> BUGabundo: compiz for now, just give me the bugnumber when its there and I will reassign/add a bugtask. please include /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well (for completness)
<aboSamoor> mvo: should I file a bug against gnome-session for disabled compiz entry will disable compiz from running !
<aboSamoor> nemo: I see
<mvo> aboSamoor: sounds good to me
<mnemo> i cant reboot in jaunty right now? is that a know issue?
<nanonyme> A word of caution, all 1.6 branch X servers including the one Jaunty currently has have a bug that prevents X from starting at all for some users with drivers using xrandr 1.2. The fix exists in X server master and is available here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=8a6ed44a8b2fc5f14729dc54fec17607ced03859
<nanonyme> You do not want that bug getting into the release.
<nanonyme> It's also in the final 1.6.0 release so don't get your hopes up of just upgrading the package to that.
<nanonyme> That is, the bug is there.
<vbgunz> in Kubuntu 9.04, I am not sure what happens *but* I think kwin crashes or goes bonkers at some point. All the windows become garbled and I cannot enter text into anything. luckily I use screen *but* this usually happens during a yakuake/screen session... I have a file in my home directory now I cannot delete named -> �=%23�=exit
<scizzo-> mnemo: I believe that it would help to tell us exactly what happens when you reboot...
<s0u][ight> hello, the sound notification doesn't work for me
<vbgunz> the actual file name I cannot delete after this kwin/xorg crash or bonker episode of the unknown is ->   �=#�=exit.
<vbgunz> I also notice after starting a new session, right away, kwin and xorg are both at it for cpu usage in at 15%+ each. is this normal?
<gpd> It is 2009. I started using linux in 1998. Back then I had problems with sound. Now IHAVE PROBLEMS WITH SOUND! OMG
<gpd> and calm.
<mnemo> scizzo-: when I select "reboot" from the top right menu, the screen flickers for a while and then I return to gdm login screen (without never seeing the bios etc)... same if I do "sudo reboot now" from a terminal.... I was thinking maybe its gdm that crashes during shutdown and gets auto restarted by failsafe but thats just a wild guess (I didnt see any segv messages in dmesg)
<vbgunz> gpd: seriously, sound will never just work. I've been on Ubuntu since the tail end of Warty and sound was and still is and will be just borked. I don't think sound will ever be right :(
<gpd> vbgunz: you would think an Audigy2 would 'just work' by now - balls.
<s0u][ight> gpd: isn't oss4 working for you?
<gpd> s0u][ight: everything looks on paper to be working -- no errors -- but nothing comes out of the headphones
<gpd> i have tried every mixer setting under teh sun - but no joy
<gpd> weirdly it seems to be on intrepid and jaunty but was working fine on intrepid until a few weeks/months ago
<gpd> downloading hardy live dvd to see WTF is going on - but running out of patience -- especially now that i caved and bought a shiny macbook
<s0u][ight> gpd: what sound server are you using?
<gpd> s0u][ight: this is pretty much a default install
<s0u][ight> gpd: are you working on a laptop?
<gpd> except for any files in my /home/gpd that might be screwing around
<gpd> s0u][ight: no this is an intel desktop with PCI card
<s0u][ight> aplay -l
<gpd> s0u][ight: http://pastebin.com/m519bc821
<s0u][ight> gpd: #alsa is the place you should go to :)
<gpd> s0u][ight: thanks
<nanonyme> gpd: Audigy2 Works For Me (tm).
<nanonyme> (If this was about ALSA)
<thehook> how can I see what got updated last time? is that possible..
<BUGabundo> did ANYBODY else LOST wifi with latest kernel update????
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 9 15:42:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> I had to go back to -7 for it to work
<s0u][ight> BUGabundo: what wireless card?
<BUGabundo> -8 doesn't!
<BUGabundo> intel 4965 abn
<BUGabundo> *abgn
<gpd> seems it way a speaker issue -- found with speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav
<s0u][ight> :| it works for me
<rohan> i am using the alpha 5 CD and i find that the brightness notification is not proper - the limits are out of bounds. where do i report a bug?
<BUGabundo> rohan: launchpad
<BUGabundo> tag it with "notifications"
<s0u][ight> BUGabundo: what does iwconfig give?
<rohan> BUGabundo: and against which package?
<BUGabundo> rohan: libindicate or libindicate0
<BUGabundo> s0u][ight: can't show you that now!
<BUGabundo> im on -7 to get work done
<rohan> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> nobody else having trouble with WIFI with latest updates???
<thehook> BUGabundo: i did not loose wifi but i am with my gf now and here I cannot find her network thats stored.. but the neighboors i find :)
<BUGabundo> linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 (2.6.28-8.7) jaunty; urgency=low  [Stefan Bader]
<BUGabundo>   * scripts: Fix typo in prepare-compat-wireless.sh    - LP: #332576
<thehook> and the neighboors network seems very unstable, the connection seems good but the strenght indicator is going up and down to full, 2 bars and empty
<ubuciko> #ubuntu+1-de
<BUGabundo> thehook: ill be filling it in a while
<BUGabundo> need to get work done
<BUGabundo> can't loose recently started new job
<BUGabundo> ;)
<thehook> BUGabundo: can you relate to that? or is your completely not working?
<BUGabundo> thehook: won't even show up on iwconfig
<BUGabundo> no wlan
<BUGabundo> now to test out and install vtiger CRM
<thehook> any idea how only stored networks can be affected? and is it possible to reset all stored networks?
<BUGabundo> you can delete them from NM
<eternal_p> hey all..quick question..there is a mail icon beside my volume control in gnome, when I click on it...it tells me pidgin, however..I already have a pidgin icon...I'm just courious what this is for
<nemo> eternal_p: is your pidgin monitoring any mailboxes? :)
<nemo> maybe that was just a new mail notification in the notification area.
<eternal_p> nemo: it is...however, I have no mail in either
<eternal_p> I've never seen that icon on any dist until jaunty
<admin_masu3701> hello i have a question... i dont know what happen but i am not root user anymore..i try to sudo apt-get update and get a message user is not in the sudoers
<admin_masu3701> how can i become root again?
<thehook_> ok, i have some connection problems here, so i have to ask again.. - that didn't work.. do you know where the config folder for NM is?
<Slartibartfast> admin_masu3701: reboot in single user mode (recovery console) ... and you will be root .... then add yourself to the admin groups again by useradd -G adm admin youruseraccount
<Slartibartfast> If already in that groups, edit sudoers file with "visudo" ... and see if "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is in there
<admin_masu3701> cant access /etc/sudoers
<Slartibartfast> admin_masu3701: you need to reboot in recovery console
<admin_masu3701> then what do i do after i reboot in recovery console?
<Slartibartfast> just wrote that for you
<Slartibartfast> now on the console can you do the  "groups" command?
<nemo> eternal_p: well. I seem to recall gnome was trying to make a unified "messaging" thingy
<nemo> eternal_p: lemme see if I can dig up the link
<Slartibartfast> admin_masu3701: Like from my user the groups output is  "richard adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers"
<Slartibartfast> admin_masu3701: In recovery console you will be root and can edit any file you want ...
<Slartibartfast> admin_masu3701: /etc/sudoers you need to edit with the comamnd "visudo"
<Slartibartfast> command*
<eternal_p> thanks nemo
<unixdawg> ok whats up with firefox and seamonkey crashing all the time now
<admin_masu3701> slartibartfast: am new to ubuntu
<admin_masu3701> how do i edit sudoers? visudo gedit /etc/sudoers?
<Pici> admin_masu3701: If you don't mind me asking, why are you using Jaunty if you're new to Ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> Jaunty?
<Pici> admin_masu3701: You're in #ubuntu+1, this is the channel for Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty Jackalope,.
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<admin_masu3701> Pici: i have ubuntu 8.10
<Pici> admin_masu3701: Then please join #ubuntu and ask there.
<admin_masu3701> ok
<carl0s-> Latest updates have broken ath5k wireless module? Known issue?
<carl0s-> WARNING: Error inserting lbm_cw_cfg80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/updates/lbm_cw-cfg80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<scizzo-> carl0s-: check launchpad
<scizzo-> carl0s-: should be in there if it is
<ali1234> no
<carl0s-> scizzo-, on way there now.. I always fail at searching bugzillas and what not :)
<scizzo-> carl0s-: also check dmesg
<ali1234> that error is happening because you have installed wireless-compat from source
<ali1234> or is it compat-wireless
<carl0s-> scizzo-, dmesg gives lots of problems
<scizzo-> aaaa
<scizzo-> carl0s-: listen to ali1234
<ali1234> anyway /lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/updates/ <- updates folder means you are NOT using distro modules
<ali1234> and there is a mismatch
<ali1234> probably you need to recompile and reinstall compat-wireless
<carl0s-> ali1234, I haven't .. I don't think. although I did build madwifi manually a while ago to have a go with aircrack-ng before ath5k worked on this chipset. as far as I know I am working fairly normally ?
<ali1234> or just 'make uninstall' it
<carl0s-> ali1234, http://pastebin.com/m2b7d1003
<ali1234> so you no longer have the source?
<carl0s-> here's the dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/m63e658e2
<carl0s-> ali1234, nah, I definately didn't compile compat wireless. I pull down updates daily for jaunty and haven't had a problem until just now.
<ali1234> dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/updates/lbm_cw-cfg80211.ko
<carl0s-> I am using updates-proposed though if that matters ..
<sammy> so someone finds, what I guess is called a regression bug, in a package. it was working, some changes in jaunty happen, and the program no longer works. the bug is noticed, the bug is fixed, at least, the programs bug tracker says the fix has been tested and committed (I assume to their svn/cvs/whatever)
<cumulus007> taskel fails here
<cumulus007> error code 100
<cumulus007> anyone experiencing this?
<sammy> what is the next step to see that updated package appear in the jaunty repositories? I'm just curious. does someone submit the updated package to a testing area before it moves into the general jaunty repository?
<ali1234> carl0s-: dpkg command will tell you what package installed that file (if any)
<carl0s-> ali1234, it's looking for it now, thanks.
<carl0s-> ali1234, linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-8-generic
<ali1234> carl0s-: that's the packaged version of compat-wireless :)
<carl0s-> ali1234, :) so I am apparently using the right files then!
<carl0s-> ?
<ali1234> yeah ... it's a bug then... version mismatch
<carl0s-> d'oh
<carl0s-> :)
<ali1234> bug 337711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<carl0s-> d'oh. somebody beat me to it
<carl0s-> ubottu, yeah.. I've just found that when filing the bug :( thought I was going to be first for a minute :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carl0s-> ah
<carl0s-> thanks ali1234
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in linux "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> it seems this update was the one that messed my wifi
<ali1234> i upgraded one of my machine to jaunty about a week ago. ever since it keeps turning off or reseting itself
<ali1234> it seems like a hardware problem but it started happening the same day i upgraded. i really hate stuff like that
<ali1234> it happens after about 1-2 hours at random, and leaves nothing in the logs
<gpd> what is the replacement for tracker in jaunty?
<gpd> tracker-utils doesn't seem to be installed by default.
<BUGabundo> gpd: ??
<gpd> how can you have a desktop OS without a metadata file searcher?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache rdepends tracker
<BUGabundo> tracker
<BUGabundo> Reverse Depends:
<BUGabundo>   tracker-dbgsym
<BUGabundo>   catfish
<BUGabundo>   brdesktop-gnome
<BUGabundo>   tracker-utils
<BUGabundo>   tracker-search-tool
<BUGabundo>   tracker-dbg
<BUGabundo>   shared-mime-info
<BUGabundo>   libdeskbar-tracker
<BUGabundo> humm it got lost from ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> file a bug!
<gpd> there are forum posts saying that it is 'being dropped'... ???
<gpd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068029 <-- for example
<gpd> i have always had issues with tracker -- so it wouldn't entirely surprise me.
<gpd> it seems to keep losing all indexes and requires a re-index whenever i want to search for anything -- cf. spotlight which 'just works'
<BUGabundo> gpd: it was droped on hard I think
<BUGabundo> but it should have come back
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> or file a bug
<gpd> i have installed google-desktop-linux and will return to my day job :)
<unixdawg> morning
<unixdawg> whats up with firefox and seamonkey crashing all the time
<lanoxx-> can someone tell me, if i download the source of a packet with apt-get source <packet>, then i get 3 files and one folder (usually), now what are the 3 files for? do i have to do something with them until now i just did ./configure and make but it seems the application behaves differently than the precompiled one with ubuntu
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: yeah, hold...
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb  instead of ./configure... do debuild -us -uc -i -I
<lanoxx-> ok, i do that in the root of the folder that was downloaded?
<lanoxx-> @ CarlFK
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: um.. if I undersatnd, yes.  to be clear: do what that page says: cd <newly created dir>
<saxin> Will Jaunty get a new look, or wont that happen before 9.10?
<lanoxx-> CarlFK, ok thx, maybe i will eventually get the program to work :-)
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: I have been using that 'procedure' quite a bit - let me know if something doesn't seem right
<lanoxx-> CarlFK, actually i just saw that it will create a .deb with that, but i only need the binary at this moment (maybe in the future if i actually should fix the bug i will have to make a .deb)
<lanoxx-> the thing is that the application uses a macro to define a path (DATADIR) which i dont know where it gets defined and how it gets updated (maybe through the makefile?!?)
<lanoxx-> that was why i started to wonder how the actual build process works
<lanoxx-> brb
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: what's wrong with having a .deb ?
<lanoxx-> CarlFK, i just run the binary from the folder where i compiled it, as i dont want it to overwrite the original package
<lanoxx-> if i have a .deb it means i have to install it everytime i recompile
<lanoxx-> dont it?
<lanoxx-> s/it/i
<CarlFK> there is a binary left somewhere, you can just run that
<CarlFK> for instance, I run:  dvswitch-trunk/build/src/dvswitch - not sure how consistent that is across builds
<andre_pl> does anyone know how to tie into the new notification system via a python (or other) script?
<cumulus007> andre_pl: isn't is just as simple as some DBus connections?
<lanoxx-> CarlFK, yeah the binary it there, but during the build process the macro: DATADIR gets defined to be /usr/local/share while in fact it should be /usr/local and i dont know how to correct that
<lanoxx-> i also dont want to add a "/../../" in front of all the occurences of DATADIR in the source
<andre_pl> cumulus007: I dont know, I can't find any info on it anywhere :( mind you i'm only about 75% through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<lanoxx-> typo: it should be /usr/share (not /usr/local/share
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: dig around in the debian/ dir - its defined int there somewhere
<lanoxx-> i dont know, if i search with grep DATADIR * i get 20-30 occurences in some makefiles and somewhere else and they again resolve to other macros which again resolve to other macros, so i cant really figure out where exactly the problem is that DATADIR gehts set to /usr/local/share instead of /usr/share
<lanoxx-> CarlFK, are you sure i can ignore the files in that were downloaded with the folder when i ran apt-get souce <package> ?
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> grep DATADIR - what dir did you do that in?
<CarlFK> this is still a problem, right?  python-xml: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<lanoxx-> both in the root and in src and in debian
<lanoxx-> in debian i found nothing, in src and in the root quite a lot
<lanoxx-> but nothing that tells me why its pointing to /usr/local/share
<lanoxx-> e.g i get an error when i run the app: /usr/local/share/fast-user-switch-applet/ui.glade was not found, because its located in /usr/share/fast-...
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: whats the package name? (so I can apt-get source it)
<lanoxx-> fast-user-switch-applet
<lanoxx-> but im acctually on intrepid (im just asking here because i thought the change of talking to someone familiar with developement woud be higher)
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: around?
<cumulus007> andre_pl: are you still there?
<CarlFK> lanoxx-: i won't tell if you dont ;)
<andre_pl> cumulus007: yep
<andre_pl> got a little closer. still not quite working though
<cumulus007> andre_pl: already figured out how to manage those notifications?
<cumulus007> andre_pl: It's dbus, isn't it?
<cumulus007> andre_pl: I want to control them with python too :-)
<andre_pl> cumulus007: Yeah, i got a message popping up now. its pretty ugly.
<andre_pl> i'll paste the code, 1 sec
<cumulus007> andre_pl: thanks
<lanoxx-> i would go on jaunty but im abroad at the moment to i only got my laptop with me and its a productive system, so i dont want to go to jaunty atm
<lanoxx-> also i might go when the beta i out, at that time it should be relatively save
<andre_pl> cumulus007: http://rafb.net/p/euhQ0q54.html
<cumulus007> thanks
<andre_pl> you can get the list of paramters and what they mean by calling remote_object.Introspect()
<cumulus007> okay
<cumulus007> I'm pretty new to python
<andre_pl> well, that example there will get a notification up on your screen, thats a good start :)
<cumulus007> does it work on Kubuntu?
<andre_pl> cumulus007: I would think so. but I'm not sure.
<quentusrex> is there a way to install a package from jaunty in intrepid?
<quentusrex> and have apt resolve the deps?
<fosco__> not easy and no good idea quentusrex
<quentusrex> ok...
<quentusrex> I'm debating if it would be better to build my own software for a few productions servers, or upgrade to jaunty and deal with the possible bugs...
<joaopinto> quentusrex, upgrading to jaunty on a production server is not recommended during this phase
<quentusrex> no, not during this phase...
<joaopinto> ah :P
<quentusrex> I'd wait until the release, and a couple bugs to get squashed from there...
<quentusrex> but I'd like to use a newer version of libvirt
<quentusrex> and kvm
<Wellark> ugh.. I just installed kubuntu aplha5 from alternative CD on my laptop
<Wellark> it's kinda funny as I'm quite sure I didn't see any place to specify where to install GRUB
<Wellark> my MBR _had_ TrueCrypt bootloader for my Windows and well.. it's gone :/
<Wellark> luckily I have TC recovery CD so I should be able to restore the MBR
<Wellark> I will try again on spare partition and pay extra attention.. Does anyone remember where the grup install location could be changed?
<platius> Wellark;  as I remember their is an "advanced" button when the install syas it is about toformat the partitions
<platius> there
<Wellark> ok. I just might have missed it, but I'll try again
<platius> Wellark;  not too intuitive
<Wellark> negative.. manual partitioner didn't have anything related to grub
<danbhfive> Wellark: its like the last dialog
<Wellark> danbhfive: OK, let's see.. currently at "Select and install software"
<danbhfive> are you running the alternate install cd?
<Wellark> danbhfive: yes.. please, see above..
<danbhfive> Wellark: ok, sorry about that.  My experience is mainly with the livecd.  I'm not sure about the alternate cd...
<Wellark> danbhfive: np. :)
<Wellark> ok. after the software installation came "is your system clock in UTC" and then "Installation is done"
<Wellark> houston, we have a problem
<Wellark> hmm.. pressing "go back" on the last page gives me the list of different installation stages.. there's  "Install the Grub bootloader on a hard disk" right after "select and install software"
<Wellark> selecting that just installs grub on MBR, no questions asked
<Wellark> there's a message "searching other operating systems" and it doesn't seem to find any even though there's windows XP installed (crypted with truecrypt) on /dev/sda1 and another kubuntu installation has it's /boot on /dev/sda2
<Wellark> I'm thinking the installer fails to find the other OS' and thinks it's perfectly OK to install to the MBR X|
<TuTUXG> iwl3945 not working?
<S7UMPY> what are the new features on 9.04?
<Wellark> ah, I just found #ubuntu-installer.. I'm taking this there.
<cwillu> !info uswsusp
<ubottu> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 154 kB, installed size 484 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<quentusrex> How would I manually download a package from jaunty and install it on intrepid? is there a howto for that?
<fosco_> mixing version packages is the best way to damage your system
<cwillu> !backports ! quentusrex
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> !backport ! quentusrex ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quentusrex> :)
<cwillu> go look up backports :p
<charlie-tca> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cwillu> bah, |, not !
<quentusrex> !backport |quentusrex
<cwillu> evidently 3 cups of coffee isn't enough to wake me up
<ubottu> quentusrex, please see my private message
<quentusrex> ok
<charlie-tca> i know
<quentusrex> well, I am having a problem with the package... I'm trying to rebuild it to a newer version,
<quentusrex> but there are a decent number of ubuntu related changes....
<quentusrex> so building form source isn't a non-trivial option.
<ripps> Can someone direct me someplace to get some assistance with updating a plugin to work notify-osd.
<ronny> anyone aware of weird python2.6 changes?
<ronny> suddenly distutils appends 'local' to all prefixes i give it
<cwillu> 2.6 is all the 3.0 stuff that can be backported to the 2.x series, correct?
<crdlb> ronny: it's supposed to default to /usr/local
<ronny> crdlb: i give it ~/.local and it tries ~/.local/local
<crdlb> which is a good idea
<crdlb> lol
<ronny> crdlb: also it breaks virtualenv
<ronny> cause i tries to install stuff into $env/local instead of $env
<crdlb> cwillu: yeah, that's the basic idea; it also gives deprecation warnings for modules that have been removed in 3.0
<crdlb> ronny: ok, it does the same thing here
<ronny> crdlb: thats kinda retarded
<crdlb> ronny: I'd guess it was accidental
<ronny> who is to blame for this shit, its been breaking my project env for hours
<crdlb> I don't think anybody would do that intentionally
<ronny> debians idea?
<ronny> they also did that openssl thing unintentional
<crdlb> clearly, they're trying to make the default prefix /usr/local instead of /usr
<crdlb> which is a good idea
<crdlb> but if the implementation is prefix + '/local', they need to rethink it :P
<Oli```> Anyone else having various python issues with deluge?
<Numbers> anyone had the new usplash packages appear in update manager yet? can't see em here
 * Twigathy lives on the bleeding edge and installs ubuntu+1 in a VM to see if NFS boot has been broken at all >_>
<Twigathy> I'll yell if I encounter any fun problems :D
<ronny> hmm
<cwillu> is it just me, or are you surprised that something broke in jaunty?
 * charlie-tca raises hands
<Numbers> cwillu, i've been on it a week and have only had 2 issues, the rest has been good
<Numbers> oh and breakage want even ubuntu, it was nvidia
<bazookatooth> what settings in gconf-editor do i change to make NotifyOSD always display in the left monitor if i'm using dualscreens?
<bazookatooth> i love the new notification system, i just never get to see it because i'm usually coding in the left monitor, so its nearly useless to me
<crdlb> bazookatooth: I don't think that was implemented at all
<bazookatooth> no way to specify?
<crdlb> the spec on the wiki says it should appear on the output which currently contains the pointer
<bazookatooth> hmm
<bazookatooth> its always top right of the rightmost monitor
<crdlb> but the code doesn't actually do that
<bazookatooth> yeah
<bazookatooth> its funny that notification-properties still exists
<bazookatooth> as it does nothing :)
<crdlb> it works for me in gnome-stracciatella :)
<bazookatooth> what is that?
<crdlb> an "almost vanilla" gnome session
<crdlb> so no notify-osd
<bazookatooth> ah
<bazookatooth> i know it seems worthless.. but its the little things like that that are going to finally push linux over the top w/ consumers
<bazookatooth> i've switched 2 xp users this month just by showing them my desktop post jaunty
<bazookatooth> and they've both stuck w/ it and are in love
<bazookatooth> i really think awn should be std
<Numbers> bazookatooth, it's still someway behind os x at the moment but it's getting there
<bazookatooth> yup.. and much, much cheaper. :)
<ziroday> bazookatooth: awn can be buggy, I doubt it will ever be standard
<mycroes> small question...
<mycroes> I have ext4 on lvm on RAID 5, currently running gentoo
<mycroes> my homedir is ext4, won't be converting it
<mycroes> can I migrate this configuration to jaunty?
<cwillu> jaunty has ext4 turned on, yes.  You can even mount it by hand in intrepid (ext4 is enabled there, marked as experimental)
<ziroday> but your /boot partition will have to be ext3 as grub legacy can only read ext3
<JanC> ronny, crdlb: distutils was changed to add '/local' to the prefix, but for installing in your homedir you should use --home, not --prefix
<mycroes> cwillu, mounting won't work as experimental because I don't create my filesystems -E test_fs
<mycroes> ziroday, currently booting off usb device (fat32 though, with grub legacy), that won't be any issue I guess?
<crdlb> JanC: how about /opt/whatever?
<ziroday> mycroes: not that I know of :)
<mycroes> also, not really jaunty specific, but is there some nice fellow that does recent kernel builds for ubuntu?
<mycroes> in a ppa or something perhaps?
<mycroes> I'm planning on buying an ath9k card
<mycroes> so I will need a pretty recent kernel :P
<cwillu> there's an ath9k kernel module listed, if that's all you mean.  Otherwise, there are upstream kernels available in a ppa, although there are no restricted driver packages available for them
<cwillu> i.e., on your own for compiling/installing nvidia et al if you need them
<JanC> crdlb: there is also --install-base
<JanC> crdlb: I'm not sure the way this was handled is the best way though
<JanC> maybe the docs on the Debian wiki can explain
<crdlb> it seems like changing default = '/usr' to default = '/usr/local', wherever that's stored would be more rational
<magcius> Is Firefox 3.2 broken in Jaunty?
<bazookatooth> i'm still using 3.0.6
<mycroes> cwillu, dkms doesn't work with the kernel packages from the ppas?
<mycroes> cwillu, the ath9k driver is under heavy development, I'm especially after AP support
<cwillu> mycroes, dkms probably does, yes
<cwillu> mycroes, I want to tell you that the linux-backport-modules packages are exactly that (modules from later kernel releases backported to our current kernel), and so the ath9k available from there may still be useful to you, but I can't find any proof of that fact :p
<cwillu> !info linux-backports-modules
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules does not exist in jaunty
<cwillu> !info linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-jaunty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.8.8 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cwillu> annoyingly vague
<mycroes> cwillu, thanks, I'll at least look at that if I get to installing ubuntu :)
<mycroes> cwillu, and thanks for the other answers too
 * cwillu starts begging for /usr/sbin/kernel-helper to be included in grub2
<admin_masu3701> how to i upgrade from 8.10 to 9..
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, 9.04?  You wait another month or two.  If you can't bare to wait another month or two, and you're comfortable fixing arbitrary breakage that's known to occur with alpha's, then sudo update-manager -c -d should do the trick
<cwillu> please do a backup first though ;p
<admin_masu3701> cwillu: so 9.04 is not good at this moment?
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, it's great in my opinion, but that doesn't mean that somebody won't commit a broken package at some point:  we're the guinea pigs :)
<cwillu> I wouldn't upgrade if you only have one machine at your disposal, that you absolutely can't live without
<admin_masu3701> cwillu: so i should wait? is it alot better the 8.10?
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, if you want to help test, and you're comfortable doing troubleshooting, and you won't be completely sunk if something drastic happens, then feel free to upgrade
<cwillu> it's not like we're _expecting_ utter breakage, but nobody is going to guarantee a trouble free experience
<cwillu> if that doesn't scare you off, then you'll probably be fine :)
<admin_masu3701> cwillu: what is the difference between the new version and the old one
<Twigathy> damn - looks like the network mangler bug to do with NFSroot is still there
<Twigathy> I *almost* got to the login screen with my nfsroot of ubuntu+1 :)
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, tonnes of stuff, literally.  New upstream versions of anything that has been updated since intrepid was frozen, basically
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, mostly incremental improvements though
<cwillu> the release notes have the very broad strokes (link is in the motd), you can also call up the changelog for any package you're curious about
<admin_masu3701> cwillu: i feel like upgrading to it..haha
<cwillu> don't let me stop you :p
<admin_masu3701> but i can wait if it has alot problems right now
 * cwillu isn't sure that he's communicated effectively :p
<Twigathy> wahey, disabling network manager made my NFS root ubuntu+1 boot to a desktop :)
<Twigathy> Sadly that does mean that NM is still broken for the [very] few that do use network boot
<Twigathy> Totally not a standard install though :)
<ConstantineXVI> Is the version of Qt in the repos the 4.5 release that hit yesterday?
<rww> !info libqt4-core jaunty
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0~+rc1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<rww> ConstantineXVI: looks like it
<rww> ConstantineXVI: it's either the final release or an RC, anyway
<cwillu> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2009/03/02
<rww> cwillu: I read that the other day. Interesting reading.
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-05
<admin_masu3701> i want to updgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. do anybody think it a bad idea at this point?
<ConstantineXVI> admin_masu3701, as long as you're prepared for breakage
 * cwillu hears a 15 minute echo :p
<ConstantineXVI> admin_masu3701, it works right now, but you never really know till hits beta
<ConstantineXVI> admin_masu3701, er, know for sure
<RecoverWChroot> anyone know how to recover a system with a livecd and a chroot?  I've done some mounting, and I chrooted, but no net connection within the chroot..
<cwillu> recover what?
<RecoverWChroot> cwillu: well, jaunty stopped working for me yesterday.  I'm hoping to update it
<cwillu> stopped working in what way?
<cwillu> gotta be specific :)
<cwillu> do you still get grub?
<RecoverWChroot> well, after I log in, network-manager, as usual, tries to connect to the net
<cwillu> try booting up with an older kernel (one or two back from the last in grub)
<RecoverWChroot> then, harddrive errors start getting thrown, and wifi card errors start getting thrown.  So, I get stuck.  Can't run any commands anymore
<cwillu> admin_masu3701, ^^^ the sort of thing you can expect, and should be comfortable dealing with
<RecoverWChroot> I only have the one
<cwillu> harddrive errors?  that doesn't sound like a jaunty problem
<cwillu> is it a fresh install then?
<RecoverWChroot> no, since like alpha3
<cwillu> and you only have one kernel installed?
<cwillu> (we offer to uninstall old kernels now, but that will still leave the previous version installed)
<chronic> i'm looking for something with GUI that does what services do in widows.. especially enable/disable at startup
<burner> blasted nvidia drivers!?!?!
<burner> chronic: like system -> admin -> services ?
<chronic> on kde
<burner> hrm, i'm not too hip to kde unfortunately
<chronic> system monitor does most of the job. but it has no enable/disable options
<admin_masu3701> if i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 will i be able to get a new copy in april when the final one is out?
<chronic> xorg uses 80MB and 30-70% of my cpu, what up with that?
<burner> anyone know where to find chatter about hte new evolution-mapi plugin?  It freezes for me when trying to connect to an exchange 2003 server
<chronic> what's nepomuk for?
<hggdh> burner, try #evolution-mapi or #evolution on gimpnet
<burner> gracias hggdh
<hggdh> de nada, burner
<FFForever> anyone notice firefox is a cpu hog?
<chronic> FFForever, probably it crashed
<FFForever> it didn't crash it just uses 40% of my cpu =\
<durt> FFForever: in a general sense it's a ram hog, cpu hog when visiting poorly designed flash based sites
<FFForever> i don't see flash sites thankfully =)
<chronic> FFForever, yeah im sure it crashed in some way, only uses 1% on my pc
<FFForever> some reason when i go 2 a flash site the flash does not exit when i leave and i have 2 kill firefox to get it down from 100%
<chronic> update the flash and firefox , maybe?
<chronic> FFForever, how much cpu and ram ur xorg uses?
<FFForever> 6% and 1.9%
<FFForever> thats the average
<durt> how does one configure screensavers in xubuntu jaunty?
<FFForever> chronic, but it might be higher since i am using the nvidia drivers with ignore ABI
<chronic> FFForever, my xorg uses up to 70% cpu, 80MB
 * DanaG wonders when ATI will put out a new fglrx.
<FFForever> =\
<chronic> FFForever, using fglrx. lulz
<DanaG> My main gripe with the ATI open-source driver: sucks power like crazy.
<crdlb> DanaG: April 22
<chronic> i guess u r on a laptop
<DanaG> Yup.  Is that 22nd a definitive date?
<DanaG> Or just a SWAG?
<DanaG> sillly wild ... guess.
<nilson_> What is the command to enable CTRL-ALT-BKSP?
<nilson_> I cant get to a browser right now
<nilson_> and my X is broken
<crdlb> DanaG: jaunty release date - 1 :)
<DanaG> I wish they'd gone with the SuSE solution: reset Xorg is ctrl-alt-backspace-backspace.
<Slartibartfast> nilson: dontsnap --disable
<chronic> nilson_, restore the previous xorg.conf, id u changed something, there is a backup
<Slartibartfast> *disable
<DanaG> dontzap
<nilson_> I didn't change anything; a game crashed.
<crdlb> dontsnap lol
<DanaG> fglrx doesn't work for me even on intrepid.  :{
<chronic> DanaG, what video chipset?
<DanaG> Mobility HD3650.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chronic> DanaG, why don't u try installing from the repos?
<DanaG> I did, with that.
<DanaG> 8.543... worked.  8.552.. panic.  8.563... panic.  8.570... panic.  8.578 or whatever it was... panic.
<crdlb> 8.765 will be the ticket
<chronic> DanaG, reinstall it from the repo, then reboot in "safe mode" and select the fix X problems, then continue normal boot, might help
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm just plain on Jaunty now, so I'll just live with it.
<quentin> hey there, experiencing problems with the gnome application launcher (alt+F2 by default) and compiz
<quentin> it doesn't launch up
<DanaG> I just wish the OSS drivers didn't suck so much power.
<chronic> DanaG, well , i think we are looking at 10 more years before the video drivers become fully functional...
<quentin> and gnome-menu is weird
<quentin> items in it disappear from time to time
<DanaG> power management for me is higher priority than 3D support, actually.
<chronic> DanaG, have u tried different distros?
<quentin> anyone?
<chronic> quentin, no man, linux is full of weird things
<rww> !bug | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<chronic> ot things that just don't work properly
<quentin> chronic: no, linux is not. It's just in dev
<quentin> thanks rww
<chronic> linux never leaves beta, because something is always broken, haha
<rww> chronic: the discussion channel for an unreleased, in-development edition of Ubuntu seems a strange place to assert that, considering that the software in question here is *expected* to be broken.
<rww> chronic: but then, trolling in #ubuntu gets you kicked, I guess.
<chronic> what r u talking about?
<hansin> This is purely a question of curiosity, no complaining (yes, I know it is alpha software).  I updated my Dell laptop to Jaunty.  It has the Intel 945 chipset for video.  I noticed Compiz no longer works.  This has not been an issue on my desktop PC with nVidia card.  Curious if anyone knew the issue here.  Thanks.
<crdlb> hansin: pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace'
<hansin_> that just hosed my window decorations (in Gnome) and locked things up.  I am writing logged in from a text console.  I'll keep trying.
<crdlb> ok, then pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hansin_> ok.
<hansin_> exit
<hansin> here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m7b849e3f
<crdlb> meh freenode, stop lagging
<crdlb> hansin: looks ok, so I'm not sure what's wrongt
<crdlb> it's probably a driver/X problem though
<hansin> I'll just keep updating and see what changes.  I know this is alpha stuff.  I'll try and see if a bug report has been submitted.  Thanks for taking a look.
<ian1> hmm my panel got big after the last update-- is 35 pixels the new minimum?
<ian1> hmm removing the window list lets me reduce it to 29px
<DanaG> random: have you ever seen anything quite as ugly as.... this?  http://www.winsupersite.com/alt/safari4.asp
<loveissuicide> hello, if I am just a regular user, yet a curious one, it is recommendable to uprgrade to 9.04?
<cdm10> loveissuicide: no! read the topic.
<loveissuicide> cdm 10: ok
 * DanaG wonders if there'll be a ppa for plymouth+kms kernel before jaunty+1.
<DanaG> I tried the plymouth ppa... did nothing but give blank screen.
<CapaH> Question, I am logged in using vncviewer into my sister's computer who recently tried to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty -- and the screen does not update on vncviewer. I can see the screen state when I first connect, but I cannot see any changes. Like if she moves a window, I do not see it move. I just see the frozen screen. However, I CAN see the mouse cursor move.
<CapaH> I am logged in with vncviewer however the screen does not refresh. Can anyone tell me why this is?
<lamalex> does anyone have jaunty running on an eeepc? is there an lpia port of jaunty?
<maxride_> ....Just had a glitch in the update process....have a way to send a screenshot?
<yofel_> lamalex: i'm running jaunty right now on a eeePC 1000H - nice :)
<maxride_> Ok.....this is a bit odd....anyone know how to get the upgrade to complete?
<maxride_> http://show.simpload.com/index.php?filename=030449af4cb91b0e0.upgrade_Badness
<lamalex> yofel_: is that atom or celeron
<yofel_> atom
<lamalex> running standard x86, or is there an lpia port
<maxride_> ...i guess I should have picked a faster site to upload that screenshot to.
<lamalex> yofel_: ^^
<yofel_> i'm running the standard x86 version
<lamalex> ah ok
<lamalex> i was hoping for an lpia port for the power savings and minor speed boost
<lamalex> oh snap
<lamalex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<lamalex> there is
<maxride_> Ok, the upgrade is asking me to click "OK" in terminal.
<maxride_> ....But I cant interact with it.  =/   Am I screwed?
<maxride_> Also, in the terminal that spawned the upgrade:
<maxride_> maxride@maxride-laptop:~$ update-manager
<maxride_> maxride@maxride-laptop:~$ update-manager -d
<maxride_> extracting 'jaunty.tar.gz'
<maxride_> authenticate 'jaunty.tar.gz' against 'jaunty.tar.gz.gpg'
<maxride_>  * Starting automatic crash report generation: apport                    [ OK ]
<Hobbsee> that screenshot doesn't load?
<maxride_> Yea...I'm trying to find a site that will accept it,.
<Hobbsee> imageshack's usually good
<maxride_> u_u;  Well..I wan't trying to register for anything...I'll just put it up on my site.
<maxride_> http://www.gaithersburgitsolutions.com-a.googlepages.com/upgrade_Badness
<maxride_> ???
<maxride_> u_u;  Okay, that doesn't work either....
<maxride_> I'll just install GIMP...BRB
<maxride_> ...Ok yea, I can't since the first install is frozen...
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> maxride_: hit tab, then hit enter.
<Hobbsee> hum, unless tab doesn't work either
<Hobbsee> (and file a bug on libc6 about that)
<maxride_> Ah-hah!  That worked....
<maxride_> Hobbsee:  Did that screenshot open for you?
<Hobbsee> (yes, else i wouldn't have known what the problem is ;) )
 * Hobbsee heads off to class
<maxride_> ....Odd.  My firefox tried to make me download it an labeled it as a ".BIN" file.
<maxride_> Anyways, Thanks!
<DanaG> showed as octet-stream for me.
<DanaG> No file extension.
<maxride_> >_>;  Oh, I'm doing this on an HP Mini....so....hopefully nothing horrible happens.  x_x;  If it works....then you'll know it works on this hardware (With the exception of installing NDIS for the WLAN)
<vbgunz> man I am getting happy. I could not suspend to ram or disk last week. now, I pretty much got the ram issued out 100% and the disk at 99%... I say 99 because, once, my network died on resume, now, I lost some shortcuts. anyone know how to restart the shortcut system? I don't believe its khotkeys. its something else
<vbgunz> kde component run command interface?
<akio1> so I was wondering if anyone in here has used hamachi and ssh together?
<akio1> i can't figure it out
<z0d14k> Anybody know why my Jaunty system won't connect to any 5 GHz access points (802.11a or 802.11n) with an Intel WiFi Link 5300 (it worked great in Intrepid)?  I have done clean installs of intrepid and jaunty to verify that it works in one and not the other, and also to verify it wasn't a problem with my install.
<z0d14k> I verified that I can't see the AP's with NetworkManager, kismet and iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Firestone> Hey, anyone here?
<z0d14k> Firestone: Yes.
<Firestone> I'm looking for help, I'm using the 9.04 alpha, and it won't work with the mouse pad on my laptop. So when I don't have a mouse, the computer is useless. I assume its a driver I have to install, something simple, I just don't know what I need to. Any idea?
<maco> Firestone: is your touchpad enabled in system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad?
<Firestone> There is no option for touch pad in that mouse menu
 * crdlb sees one
<Firestone> The options are: Mouse Orientation, Locate Pointer, Pointer Speed, Drag and Drop, and Double Click Timeout. No touch pad...
<crdlb> look at the tabs
<maco> Firestone: touchpad is the last tab
<Firestone> There are only two tabs, General and Accessibility
<crdlb> weird, perhaps it only shows up when it detects a touchpad
<Firestone> The most likely answer is that it isn't detecting the touch pad for some reason. Fixing that is somewhat more difficult though
<crdlb> is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed?
<Firestone> Its installing now, lets hope that works
<DanaG> might need to vt-switch to get it working once the package installs.
<Firestone> Its installed, no response from the touch pad, and no tab in the mouse menu still
<Firestone> vt-switch?
<crdlb> or an X restart?
<Firestone> Can I restart X without restarting the computer?
<Firestone> I've never had to before =P
<DanaG> go to "log out"
<DanaG> might have to alt-f1 to get menus.
<nihilist> press alt+f4 to continue
<Firestone> Worked perfectly, thanks guys
<nihilist> is there a GUI except gadmin for ubuntu?
<DanaG> oh yeah, when my edid says this, what does it mean?
<DanaG>             Red X:                 0.596            Red Y:                 0.351            Green X:               0.323            Green Y:               0.549            Blue X:                0.158            Blue Y:                0.148            White X:               0.313            White Y:               0.329
<mkokotovich> Does anyone here know a lot about modprobe?
<mkokotovich> especially the process it uses to select which module to choose if there are two present?
<Q-FUNK> any pulseaudio maintainer around?  the last PA upload to Jaunty broke operation with Skype.
<Q-FUNK> I'm just wondering how to trace the source of the regression.
<admin_masu3701> have a question about ubuntu 9.04
<admin_masu3701> will the ext3/ext4 will be authomatic or we will have to manually transfer after the final release?
<chronic> admin_masu3701, u must be talking about an upgrade, from what?
<admin_masu3701> 8.10
<admin_masu3701> but heard about the ext3/ext4 and didnt want to mess with that
<chronic> admin_masu3701, u don't have to convert the file system
<admin_masu3701> chronic: really? i though i do if i upgrade now
<admin_masu3701> i though the new one uses ext4 instead
<chronic> admin, well, if u have ext3, we would u need to convert it to ext3?
<chronic> it's optional
<chronic> why
<chronic> duh
<admin_masu3701> i was reading a tutorial and it was talking about conversting ext3 to ext4
<admin_masu3701> is now a good time to upgrade? i was thinking about doing that now
<admin_masu3701> is anyone using the current alpha now? how is it?
<chronic> admin_masu3701, im using the kde version, it's slow as fuck
<admin_masu3701> chronic: oh really
<chronic> admin_masu3701, omg, it's laglaaaag lag laaaagllagggglaaag la lag
<admin_masu3701> lol
<admin_masu3701> then i shouldnt upgrade at this time
<admin_masu3701> am still using 8.10 but was curious about how the new one is
<zniavre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072533&highlight=network+manager+jaunty&page=2  if somebody can't modify network
<chronic> admin_masu3701, if u have a really fast pc , go for it
<chronic> admin_masu3701, and i mean minimum core2 duo
<admin_masu3701> is there alot problems?
<chronic> admin_masu3701, and 2gigs of ddr2 or more/better
<admin_masu3701> i do
<chronic> admin_masu3701, i think it's gonna be a really good os in next few years "kubuntu" , but there are still a lot of broken things on it kde4.xxxx
<admin_masu3701> ok
<admin_masu3701> how better is the 9.04 alpha to 8.10?
<chronic> right now, not much,
<admin_masu3701> ok
<admin_masu3701> so i guess i should wait til april
<chronic> dude, live on the edge, install that shit
<admin_masu3701> so you said i dont need to mess with ext3/ext4
<chronic> how much stuff do u have that u need to do an upgrade? upgrades are king of dumb
<chronic> d*
<Alexia_Death> Upgrades dumb?
<Alexia_Death> No way!
<chronic> yes my friend
<ziroday> chronic: updates are somewhat important
<admin_masu3701> so i guess i will just wait for the fixed version
<ziroday> admin_masu3701: if you read the topic, jaunty will cause random breakages. Its not advised to upgrade until it is complete
<chronic> ziroday, i'm only talking about upgrading from like 8 to 9
<ziroday> chronic: 8 to 9?
<chronic> ziroday, u want a candy?
<ziroday> chronic: err no?
<chronic> ziroday, u are so cute
<ziroday> right
<ziroday> chronic: sorry, but I have no idea what on earth you are on about
<chronic> ziroday, dude , "upgrade" from like 8.10 aka 8 to 9.10 or whatever aka 9
<ziroday> chronic: you do understand the ubuntu versioning scheme right? its year.month
<ziroday> chronic: which is why there is no 9 or 8 release
<chronic> ziroday, if u don't know, stfu.. simple
<ziroday> chronic: and currently 9.10 (aka karmic) isn't even being developed, I find it hard to work out how you can upgrade to it
<ziroday> chronic: would you like a link to the official documentation explaining how it works?
<ziroday> chronic: as year.month is how they are versioned. There will always be x.04 or x.10 as ubuntu has a six month release cylce
<ziroday> s/cylce/cycle
 * Alexia_Death yawns
<chronic> ziroday, u didnt read what i said, did u?
<ziroday> chronic: I read it, understand it not quite
<ziroday> chronic: I'm not sure what you're referring to, what don't I know?
<chronic> ziroday, why argue about stupid things? besides i wasnt even talking to u
<ziroday> chronic: I was merely informing you of the ubuntu versioning scheme
<chronic> ziroday, ok explain it to me
<ziroday> chronic: I just did....its the release date which is year.month. So for jaunty it will be 9.04 as it will be released on April 2009
<Volkodav> I still can not figure how to reinstall the apps that python update removed
<ziroday> Volkodav: which apps?
<Volkodav> they need to be build against newer version but all request the older one which still present ?
<Volkodav> deluge mirage
<Volkodav> some others
<Volkodav> now I get an error
<ziroday> Volkodav: yeah, you will have to wait for them to be rebuilt against the new python before you can use them
<chronic> ziroday, if i had a shotgun i would shoot u in the face, oh wait, i do have a shotgun
<Volkodav> That's what I figured
<ziroday> chronic: is that a death threat?
<ziroday> Volkodav: nothing you can do sorry
<chronic> ziroday, just a joke, don't think im gonna kill you
<ziroday> Volkodav: I know I'm personally waiting on deluge, I can give you the bug number if you want
<ziroday> chronic: right...
<ziroday> Volkodav: here is the bug report for deluge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtorrent-rasterbar/+bug/335741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,New]
<Volkodav> well ristreto and trasmission are doing a god job in the interim
<Volkodav> I wonder why I can not add the hardware sensor plugin in xfce anymore ?
<Q-FUNK> transmission never worked here.  deluge is the first and only torrent client that ever worked for me, so far.
<Volkodav> I had no troubles with transmission
<chronic> lulz, is transmission like a crippled clone of the worst bittorrent client ever?
<Q-FUNK> basically, yes, it is.
<Q-FUNK> here, every time I tried it, I saw it stall when trying to fetch files.  and I regularly try again, with the same lack of results.
<chronic> lulz, what kind of idiot preallocates space for the torrent "by default"?
<wgrant> chronic: What's wrong with that?
<ziroday> chronic: most bittorrent clients do that
<wgrant> I would hope so.
<wgrant> As it reduces fragmentation significantly.
<chronic> wgrant, preallocating a 4gig torrent takes like 5 min on my machine... and during that time the system is basically frozen
<wgrant> chronic: Your filesystem is dodgy, or you have found a bug in Transmission which you should report.
<chronic> wgrant, imagine opening a 60gb torrent
<wgrant> I've never had such problems.
<ziroday> chronic: it shouldn't take 5 minutes, basically all it does is tell the kernel that this section of the hard drive here is mine. Try to keep stuff off it
 * wgrant imagines it.
<wgrant> I didn't crash while imagining it - what is your point?
<ziroday> wgrant: and you didn't take 5 minutes either :)
<wgrant> ziroday: If it takes more than a trivial fallocate, then it is doing it wrong.
<wgrant> And that is a bug, which can't be fixed unless somebody, you know, reports it.
<ziroday> wgrant: which I doubt transmission is doing
<ziroday> wgrant: I'm not disagreeing with you here :)
<wgrant> So. File. A. Damn. Bug.
<wgrant> It is *correct behaviour* to preallocate it.
<ziroday> wgrant: err I never said transmissions preallocation was broken. chronic did
<wgrant> ziroday: Sorry, I appear to be doing too much context switching.
<ziroday> wgrant: heh
<chronic> wgrant, dude, it preallocates space for the "entire torrent" before it starts downloading
<wgrant> chronic: Which is precisely the behaviour I would expect.
<chronic> wgrant, it should just start downloading and preallocate whatever space it needs based on what it downloads
<wgrant> And precisely the behaviour that Ted T'so recommends.
<wgrant> Why?
<ziroday> chronic: err then you get fragmentation, defeats the whole purpose of preallocation
<chronic> ziroday, dude, fuck the fragmentation, i don't want my computer frozen for half a day because it's preallocating a 60gb torrent
<ziroday> chronic: please don't swear. Also your computer should not be frozen for half a day during pre allocation
<ziroday> chronic: either you're filesystem is screwy or your transmission preallocation is borked. File a bug.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<ziroday> chronic: most bittorrent clients do preallocate
<wgrant> fallocate should be very cheap.
<chronic> ziroday, i know , they just preallocate a better way
<ziroday> chronic: err most of them use fallocate AFAIK
<ziroday> chronic: i.e. they tell the filesystem they want this much and the filesystem works it out]
<wgrant> Transmission does use fallocate, and never preallocates another way.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<chronic> transmission and ktorrent should join task force, maybe we would see a decent client
<ziroday> chronic: if you're not happy with transmission then use something else, also this conversation is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chronic> ziroday, u know what would make me happy?
<ziroday> I'm sure you are about to tell me chronic
<chronic> ziroday, only if u want to hear it
<ziroday> chronic: I really couldn't care either way.
<chronic> so u want me to tell u or not?
<ziroday> no.
<chronic> ok, sit down
<dns53> anyone know if you can have 2 wubi installs with different releases?
<chronic> dns53, with linux u can do anything
<dns53> i'm more concerned about the windows side, i could probably work out how wubi boots and hack the boot menu
<BUGabundo> guud morning everyone!
<BUGabundo> how is our beloved "jumpy jack" threating you today?
<chronic> ok, can someone tell me why tf is kubuntu so freaking slow?
<chronic> it's a freaking slide show on 1gb ram and 2ghz amd64
<ziroday> chronic: *sigh* file bugs.
<chronic> u need to quit being pussies and install vuze as default bittorrent client
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<ziroday> chronic: that conversation is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, also why on earth would we want vuze compared to transmission
<BUGabundo> that will (NOT) kill your machine for SURE
<CosmiChaos> chronic: i guess transmission is enough for my purpuses ;)
<BUGabundo> transmission is too BASIC
<BUGabundo> deluge is a mess and gives me incomplete downloads
<chronic> vize is a very good client,
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i basic wrong for basic purpuse?
<chronic> best on linux
<ziroday> transmission is fine for new users wanting to use bittorrent, deluge is more complicated and vuze is right up thier
<SwedeMike> where does rtorrent fit?
<darXbuntu> anyone here have problem with nvidia graphic n jaunty?
<darXbuntu> my comp cant set higer than 800x600
<darXbuntu> how to fix it?
<chronic> darXbuntu, i think we should ask if there is anyone that doesn't have any video problems
<darXbuntu> hm..
<darXbuntu> =.=
<ikonia> darXbuntu: I'd advise you not to release a development release if you want a "quick" turn around or working system
<CosmiChaos> when will the compiz 0.8 be included in ubuntu? will it be in jaunty or first in karmic?
<ikonia> darXbuntu: things will be breaking a lot
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: not the current version in jaunty
<darXbuntu> i really love if automount is installed in jaunty
<darXbuntu> :P
<BUGabundo1> back!
<BUGabundo1> lights went down!
<chronic> spooky
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: hopefully it will be available through ppa as soon as jaunty is released ;)
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: that's up to an individual, I see no reason for it at this time
<chronic> CosmiChaos, they not gonna do it , cause drivers suck
<chronic> video drivers
<darXbuntu> yeah.mostly new driver
<darXbuntu> i mean new video
<CosmiChaos> chronic: mine 180.35 runs well
<chronic> whats that?
<CosmiChaos> nvidia driver
<darXbuntu> driver veresion?
<CosmiChaos> but lets wuit that topic
<chronic> oh, im talking general, i read drivers from ati and nvidia just suck on linux , compared to the windows drivers
<CosmiChaos> had anyone seen suspending and/or hibernating in current jaunty working?
<BUGabundo1> some what!
<BUGabundo1> it was working more or less
<BUGabundo1> and sometimes I got tracebacks
<CosmiChaos> chronic: i dont think that the nvidia driver for linux sucks ;)
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<CosmiChaos> on both mine computer shuts down :/
<Infecto> some on have problem with kde 4.2 and network manager? i cant set proper ip on eth0, only dhcp work, this Auto function, and i dont know how to disable it
<Infecto> under gnome works fine
<chronic> CosmiChaos, so nvidia driver is great? exactly same performance and functionality as windows driver?
<BUGabundo1> Infecto: network on kubuntu is broken
<Infecto> but under kde dont want. I have set it in Network manager (widget) settings, i have 2 connections for eth0
<BUGabundo1> and in need of dire care and attention
<Infecto> BUGabundo1: ok, thanks.
<BUGabundo1> chronic: CosmiChaos I would like to know that too!
<BUGabundo1> ppl keep saying "linux" drivers are as fast!
<Infecto> but have less functions
<Infecto> last drivers bring hardware accel but broke other things
<Infecto> hmm, opera dont want to statrtt under kubuntu (uptodata)
<Infecto> clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb70d59b8) = 5381
<Infecto> waitpid(5381,
<Infecto> wtf? :)
<Infecto> connect(14, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/.ICE-unix/4735"...}, 21) = 0
<Infecto> fcntl64(14, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0
<Infecto> write(14, "\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 8)     = 8
<Infecto> read(14,
<Infecto> firefox have problem like this
<chronic> Infecto, its crazy i tell u, i run firefox just fine
<Infecto> chronic: but only under kde 4.2.1 dont want to work
<Infecto> under gnome works just fine
<chronic> im running 4.2.1
<ikonia> Infecto: don't flood the channel please, and try not to use phrases like "wtf" we know what it means
 * BUGabundo1 wants kdelibs for 4.2.1 to fix KMAIL delete crash
<CosmiChaos> chronic: BUGabundo1: i cannot say anything about high end, but i have relatively fast performance for my onboard geforce 7150
<Infecto> ikonia: i`m sory, will not happend again.
<CosmiChaos> and all functions that are necessary for my low end profile
<ikonia> Infecto: no problem, thanks
<chronic> CosmiChaos, i have a bad ass x19xx and my desktop performance is horrible, i don't even bother with anything 3d
<CosmiChaos> chronic: what is x19xx? stone-age?
<chronic> CosmiChaos, stfu dude, x19xx is a very powerful gpu
<CosmiChaos> chronic: quote chronic: "i have a bad ass x19xx and my desktop performance is horrible" stfuys
<chronic> CosmiChaos, thats because of the bad drivers, the whole point, genius
<CosmiChaos> lol
<CosmiChaos> do you know the manufacturers name or is it just "x19xx"? :p
<chronic> whats the difference? makes no difference at all
<CosmiChaos> i wanna know what you are talkinjg about
<CosmiChaos> migh manufacturer nvidia, ati, s3, 3dfx *g*
<CosmiChaos> wth is x19xx
<chronic> dude, most of the cards are reference design, just different name in the bios and maybe some tweaks
<CosmiChaos> lol which manufacturer?
<chronic> doesnt matter
<CosmiChaos> ?
<CosmiChaos> if you dont know which gpu you are talking about stfu dude
<chronic> x19xx is obviously ati
<CosmiChaos> obiously?
<chronic> CosmiChaos, see u dont know shit
<CosmiChaos> you ati-knowing people, i never cared about that sucking company, just less as they were sucked by more suckingamd :D
<CosmiChaos> wtf should i know x19xx from could be anything, S3 you know
<CosmiChaos> i dont care of your bs, be spccccccorstf talkinwmmmmmm
<bazhang> chronic, stop with the bad language
<bazhang> !coc | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<chronic> CosmiChaos, obviously u don't know anything about video cards
<bazhang> !ops | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CosmiChaos> chronic: no obvious you were ntttttsssssppppeeeecccccciiffffffccccc
<CosmiChaos> wtttttt
<chronic> what does that mean?
<bazhang> it means you are about to be banned
<ziroday> bazhang: did you see the earlier bit where he said he would shoot me in the face with a shotgun?
<ziroday> bazhang: just in case some clarity is needed
<bazhang> chronic, you were asked repeatedly in #kubuntu to stop, then took it here
<bazhang> ziroday, just see it now
<chronic> bazhang, bazhang my nigga, i like how your name sounds
<ziroday> bazhang: great :)
<bazhang> chronic, just go
<bazhang> ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation. :(
<CosmiChaos> im sry about my keyboard
 * CosmiChaos was bad too :D
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: then please don't in future
<jk-> hey all.
<humbolt2> has firefox gotten unstable for you in jaunty too? mine is crashing all the time. closing some tabs or windows does trigger that!
<cwillu> haven't noticed, but I was a bit behind on updates until a couple hours ago
<cwillu> been using mozillateams ppa in intrepid though, haven't had many issues on the last build
<humbolt2> cwillu: hmm, I have no clue where that might be coming from.
<cwillu> well, run it from a terminal, will give at least a slight clue the next time it crashes I guess
<PC-Ente> hi guys
<PC-Ente> i'm wondering why my Touchpad isnt working with jaunty...
<PC-Ente> obs
<PC-Ente> never mind...
<Alastair_> hi guys... a few days ago after a update my wireless broke - a few seconds, sometimes minutes after i enable it my PC freezes. Has anyone experienced anything like this? It happens only in ad-hoc mode and there are no logs left behind.
<BUGabundo> Alastair_: there was an error with a recent wifi driver
<BUGabundo> a new update came today, but I haven't tested it
<BUGabundo> boot into an older kernel and see if it OK
<Alastair_> yeah, i read something about it, and now i'm running the latest compat-wireless drivers
<Alastair_> it is still screwed up :/
<BUGabundo> if so, the change made on the backports -8 also damage your system
<Alastair_> it happens with today's updates too
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that should be it
<BUGabundo> try the older kernel
<BUGabundo> if you still have it
<BUGabundo> other wise ping apw and he will let you know what to do
<BUGabundo> oops!
<BUGabundo> thanks to let me know!
<Alastair_> nah, it's not that important, i still have my router, it's just annoying ^^
<BUGabundo> that way I won't upgrade AGAIN
<BUGabundo> please let apw know
<BUGabundo> but its IMPORTANT
<BUGabundo> other will be afected
<Alastair_> i mean it's not important for me, at least not that much, otherwise of course it is a major regression...
<Alastair_> by the way who's apw (i'm still green around here xD )
<cumulus007> The messages Usplashs displays, like "Waking up. Please wait...", are they translatable?
<thehook> is virtualizing removed from kernel in jaunty alpha?
<charlie-tca> thehook: I use VirtualBox in Jaunty. It works in Xubuntu
<theholyduck> charlie-tca, it works even WITHOUT kernel virtualization
<theholyduck> though
<theholyduck> i think :P
<theholyduck> rather. it works without the special intel/amd accelration options
<BUGabundo> Alastair_: he is one of the kernel devs
<BUGabundo> you can talk to him on #ubuntu-kernel
<Alastair_> hm
<Alastair_> i found a bug on launchpad that is very similar to my problem
<Alastair_> it seems the troublemaker is the network manager, not the driver...
<bazookatooth> most likely... dropping and reconnecting constantly?
<thehook> charlie-tca: what does the following command show with you? egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo
<Alastair_> nope system freezes with encrypted ad-hoc network
<thehook> + does it give any output?
<Alastair_> no output, it freezes without any warning
<bazookatooth> alastair_: have you tried wicd
<charlie-tca> thehook: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm svm extapic cr8_legacy
<charlie-tca> with "svm" in red
<thehook> charlie-tca: ok thanks :) then its something here thats gone wrong :P i did also on intrepid, but not in jaunty anymore.. what processor do you have?
<charlie-tca> amd64 athlon 2.2
<charlie-tca> single core
<thehook> ok, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Alastair_> hm... that wicd thingy wants to remove the network manager...
<Alastair_> i won't mess around with it since my inet comes through the ethernet and i have a router... the ad-hoc isn't a priority...
<thehook> anyone knows why my intel p7350 processor does not show the vmx flag in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<bazookatooth> Alastair_: yes, it replaces the network manager.. but it will work
<bazookatooth> Alastair_: 'sup to you... only reason i don't like it is it doesn't handle vpn that well... but all my network manager problems went away when i moved to jaunty so i didnt need it
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello :)
<BUGabundo> hi ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> cvan I ask my question ?
<ButterflyOfFire> can*
<ButterflyOfFire> No you can't :p
<ButterflyOfFire> I have a problem to setup mode 1280x1024 on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope (The driver is working fine but cannot get the full mode)
<ButterflyOfFire> I'm on 64 bits
<ButterflyOfFire> I tried to modify my xorg.conf but my screen says "Out of area"
<ButterflyOfFire> here is my xorg.conf => http://pastebin.com/d7aee8767
<ButterflyOfFire> I have added : ModeLine       "1280x1024@60" blablabla
<ButterflyOfFire> I knox there is not "blablabla" :p
<ButterflyOfFire> know*
<ButterflyOfFire> yo tixxdz welcome
<tixxdz> hello
<ButterflyOfFire> Are you following me ? :p
<ButterflyOfFire> You know IRC is not Twitter :D
<tixxdz> ^^
<Q-FUNK> Howdy!  I'm on Ubuntu/Jaunty using 0.9.14-0ubuntu10 and it seems that with every PA release, usability with Skype decreases.  It stutters like like a broken record.
<Q-FUNK> I already visited the PA site and edited the config as suggested there. It used to work fine with that until the previous Ubuntu release, but not anymore.
<Q-FUNK> Is there anything else I should check for?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Q-FUNK: thats weird, I've been experience strange audio problems with skype too, though not necessarily with just jaunty
<Alexia_Death> Q-FUNK: pulseaudio problems are well known
<kazagistar> this is such a wierd error... my compy crashed while installing some updates... after a bit of fixing my only apparently broken package is yelp, except now (1) my desktop is displaying funny little text errors, in random places on the desktop, (2) all my file associations are broken, so every file looks blank and tries to open with the text editor, and (3) I cannot play and sound or movies, as it cannot find the codecs for them (possibly associated w
<kazagistar> any ideas for a possible fix?
<danbhfive_jaunty> kazagistar: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^              maybe that will install some missing packages?
<kazagistar> nope
<kazagistar> well, the good news is I can still open non-media files, as long as I specify the right program
<kazagistar> so I will just reinstall fresh when Beta comes :P
<charlie-tca> kazagistar: did you try running the updates again, from the command line?
<kazagistar> yep
<Cotowar> can someone help me revert back to hardy from a partial jaunty upgrade?
<BUGabundo> Cotowar: NO
<Cotowar> dang
<Cotowar> i was hoping to avoid an install, but alright
<theholyduck> Cotowar, once you go 1 way. going back is pretty much impossible
<Wellark> ﻿has anyone elses bootsplash broken after some recent update?
<Cotowar> crap
<Cotowar> the thing is, my sound card stopped functioning recently, and i just did the partial upgrade
<Cotowar> though i also messed with my fingerprint scanner and that screwed some stuff up too
<Cotowar> now, could i just wait it out and hope my computer fixes itself?
<theholyduck> Cotowar, why not just go all the way into jaunty?
<Cotowar> umm, apt hasn't offered me upgrades, and im kind of linux retarded when it comes to actual know how
<Cotowar> i admit, i was once a windows user :(
<Cotowar> what stage is jaunty in by the way?
<unixdawg> i think we all where
<unixdawg> and then tried mac
<unixdawg> and then come over to the real world
<Cotowar> lol
<unixdawg> but I started on a honeywell vax system
<Cotowar> can't say im old enough to know what that is...
<unixdawg> then went to os2 with the win32 builtin
<Cotowar> i remember being like 4 and having a win 3.1 system
<unixdawg> I miss os2 it was a great os
<unixdawg> <== turns 40 in 2 months
<theholyduck> Cotowar, i had a dos system when i was 4 :P
<unixdawg> from yesterday
<theholyduck> then i used every windows up to 98
<theholyduck> and since then i've been using linux
<theholyduck> and its my honest opinion that linux has gotten worse lately
<Cotowar> i did 98, xp, and i use vista at school because they dont have linux labs
<unixdawg> I am a *BSD guy but need flash wich has not yet ported to bsd so I am stuck with linux for now on a dektop
<unixdawg> I have a linux desktop and laptop and a bsd desktop and laptop
<Cotowar> which flavor of BSD?
<theholyduck> infact, linux getting worse pretty much directly relates to the introduction of ubuntu
<theholyduck> in my book
<Cotowar> lol
<theholyduck> ubuntu made it allright to go for user friendlyness to be the main focus of a package
<theholyduck> and since then pretty much everything got worse
<theholyduck> xorg is worse. gnome is worse, kde is worse
<theholyduck> even xfce is going to the shitters
 * theholyduck remembers a "simpler" time
<Cotowar> all i know is i can't do anything in gentoo. i would really like to, judging by what ive read its a good OS, but I like the support Ubuntu as
<theholyduck> Cotowar, gentoo is pretty much one of the few distros in the world
<theholyduck> WORSE than ubuntu
<Cotowar> really?
<theholyduck> wich is quite an archivement really
<Cotowar> huh
<theholyduck> Cotowar, the developers are pillocks. the package maintainers are idiots
<theholyduck> and the packagemanager is a mess
<Cotowar> oh, well yea that would do it
<bazookatooth> lol yeah right. that is by far the best package manager in existence
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, err
<theholyduck> you cant do anythign without resulting to overlays
<theholyduck> it disables everything you want by default
<theholyduck> and your fellow users are almost all ricers
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, i've been using linux for years. and i've pretty much used every major packagemanagement system.
<admin_masu3701> is anyone using 9.04 alpha? is it complicated to upgrade from 8.10?
<theholyduck> gentoos is one of the worse :P
<Cotowar> which distro would you recommend me looking at as someone who knows very little about where things are in the filesystem, but isnt afraid to get their hands dirty?
<theholyduck> Cotowar, well if you arent afraid of breaking things.p
<Cotowar> im not
<theholyduck> debian unstable is your best bet
<Cotowar> hmm
<theholyduck> all the pluss of package management of ubuntu with none of the horribleness
<Cotowar> lol
<theholyduck> but yeah. things breaks
<theholyduck> sometimes things breaks horribly
<bazookatooth> troll
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, am not :P
<bazookatooth> think so
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, ubuntus packaging is horrible.
<theholyduck> its a true story
<theholyduck> debian isnt much better, but unstable doesnt stagnate atleast
<Alastair_> theholyduck, yeah, but for young users like me user-f
<Alastair_> friendlyness is everything
<theholyduck> Alastair_, but linux hasnt really gotten more userfriendly.
<Cotowar> how might i learn where everything is, as far as OS files and whatnot? Like I've snooped around in /etc, /usr, and /proc, but I dont know where the crap is located
<theholyduck> infact i have more problems doing a desktop linux install now
<theholyduck> than 3 years ago
<Alastair_> if it wasn't dumbed down so much i probably would've never had the guts to remove the vista
<bazookatooth> gb2/vista
<admin_masu3701> do i have to convert ext3 to ext4 after upgrading from 8.10?
<Alastair_> nope
<danbeck> damn, I was just spending some time doing some sysadmin in gentoo and I had such a fucking unbelievable time, I wanted to come in here and see how you guys were doing.
<Alastair_> i'd recommend against upgrading from 8.10 tho
<Alastair_> either dual-boot or clean install
<Cotowar> yea, im in a hole right now with the upgrade
<Cotowar> and im being stubborn and waiting until they fix shit instead of re-installing
<Alastair_> really, the upgrade will take much MUCH more time than clean install
<theholyduck> Cotowar, Alastair_ http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<theholyduck> err
<theholyduck> i ment
<theholyduck> not Alastair_
<Cotowar> already did it
<theholyduck> just Cotowar :P
<Cotowar> thank you sir. i appreciate that
<admin_masu3701> alastair: so i dont have to convert ext3 to ext4?
<theholyduck> the filesystem hirarchy standard :P
<woogens> admin_masu3701: Nope
<theholyduck> Cotowar, where and why everything is
<Cotowar> right
<Alastair_> nope, it'll work just fine
<Cotowar> shit
<Cotowar> ugh!
<bazookatooth> lol whats the deal
<admin_masu3701> cool..is there any major problem that i will run into when upgrading ?
<Cotowar> my blackberry...
<Cotowar> i just bought a blackberry curve, and the dang thing restarts itself every like 12 hours.
<Cotowar> got it monday i think...
<Cotowar> maybe tuesday
<mahfiaz> hi, what to do with the following: gdesklets: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Alastair_> memory problem?
<Alastair_> my ipaq does the same shit when i use too much ram...
<Cotowar> idk, i think its my desktop theme on there. i installed a new one, and since then it started freaking out
<woogens> admin_masu3701: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Cotowar> i might delete and see if that makes a difference
<Cotowar> theholyduck: how hard do you think it would be to configure my own OS based on files already present in an existing distro?
<theholyduck> Cotowar, as in?
<theholyduck> you could just take ubuntu and rebrand it if you wanted
<theholyduck> and modify the installer to install a couple of your custom stuffs
<theholyduck> im involved in a project based on lunar linux currently
<Cotowar> yea, that was the idea, but how hard is it? last time i re-compiled a kernel it took me like 14 hours. and looking back on it it was easy stuff
<admin_masu3701> woogens: cool..am wondering if my wireless card will be working automatically or i have to go through all the installations
<theholyduck> Cotowar, well you have to learn packaging
<theholyduck> if you're going to make packages
<Cotowar> okay
<Cotowar> hmm
<mahfiaz> like add cotowar-linux metapackage which is dependant on ubuntu-desktop and thunderbird, a reason big enough to rebrand :)
<danbeck> 14 hours to compile a kernel?
<danbeck> wtf?
<Cotowar> im a tard
<danbeck> I hate to be ugly, but you really are.
<bazookatooth> i just accidentally my whole filesystem is this bad?
<mahfiaz> danbeck, on 100MHz machine?
<danbeck> 14 hours is retarded.
<danbeck> oh
<danbeck> lol
<danbeck> I was thinking you were talking about troubleshooting.
<danbeck> why not cross-compile?
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, you just accidentally what+
<theholyduck> :P
<bazookatooth> my whole filesystem
<theholyduck> bazookatooth, lalz
<danbeck> ?
<theholyduck> im guessing somebody is a bit 4chan/xkcd inspired?
<theholyduck> i accidentally in your base!
<danbeck> xkcd is fucking shit
<bazookatooth> ebaumsworld!
<theholyduck> danbeck, is not :P
<Pici> , Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<danbeck> seriously, 25% of his stuff is funny.  The other 75% is embarrassingly crap.
<bazookatooth> lol
<danbeck> LANGUAGE
<theholyduck> danbeck, it is?
<danbeck> Take danbeck's word.
<bazookatooth> doitfgt
<danbeck> Everyone around me is like 'omfg, did you see the new xkcd! LOLOLOL'
<danbeck> and I have to go "yes, haha, very funny"
<danbeck> every day
<danbeck> so f' the xkcd fans.
<Cotowar> lol
<danbeck> I mean, some of it is clever.
<danbeck> most of it is not.
<bazookatooth> truth is spoken here
<bazookatooth> usually the funniest part is the alt text
<theholyduck> danbeck, i bet you're one of them people who doesnt think this isnt funny
<theholyduck> Or, is the mentality of an average high school girl nowadays just as irregular as the light curve period of Mira A?
<danbeck> It's clever, but not funny.
<danbeck> Do you see the difference?
<danbeck> Can you see the difference?
<Pici> This is a support channel, please keep it on topic. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theholyduck> clever == FUNNY :P
<danbeck> Humour is clever, but humour isn't all ways funny.
<theholyduck> Pici, its not like anyone is doing anything topical in here anyway
<danbeck> *always
<theholyduck> why not just have seome fun?
<Cotowar> lol
<mahfiaz> hi, what to do with the following: gdesklets: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Pici> theholyduck: The fact remains that this is still a support and discussion channel for Jaunty
<theholyduck> mahfiaz, you just HAD to ruin it
<theholyduck> didnt you?
<mahfiaz> I had this darn problem
<danbeck> Can you look at xkcd in using Jaunty?  on topic then!
<Cotowar> is it practical to try running ubuntu on a cluster?
<Cotowar> just wondering
<mahfiaz> Cotowar, what purpose?
<danbeck> Why would you do that?
<theholyduck> mahfiaz, well it depends on a python UNDER 26
<theholyduck> for some reason :P
<theholyduck> uninstall gdesklets or hold python
<theholyduck> or whatever
<danbeck> I mean, the basic answer is always "of course you can run any linux distro on a cluster"
<theholyduck> but ubuntu is bloated
<Cotowar> ah
<Cotowar> thats what i was looking for
<danbeck> The real question is 'Why? and Do you have access to the right tools?"
<Cotowar> well, at the end of the school year here I'm picking up a crap ton of old computers
<theholyduck> Cotowar, old computers are <3
 * theholyduck has 17 computers in his house
<Cotowar> i was going to scrap the cases and do something like the humidor cluster
<Cotowar> if you've seen that
<danbeck> To do what with?  Calculate the relative pomposity that each xkcd comic has in relation to it's sibling?
<mahfiaz> theholyduck, actually am trying to install gdesklets
<Cotowar> lol
<theholyduck> mahfiaz, well then you have too new python :P
<theholyduck> i dunno why the package needs a old one
<Cotowar> nah, i just wanted it, i dont know what im going to do with it yet
<mahfiaz> but never mind, thanks for your answers
<mahfiaz> tried to check out the eyecandy, but this is not what computers are *useful* for
<Cotowar> and wow, i really wish i could listen to sound through my computer... transferring songs to the 'berry so i can play them is ridic...
 * theholyduck uses fluxbox anyway
<theholyduck> eyecandy is more like eyecancer
<charlie-tca> mahfiaz: you should file a bug against it. Python has been upgraded in Jaunty
<mahfiaz> theholyduck, not all of gdesklets and compiz if of evil
<mahfiaz> *is of
<nemo> danbeck: I run a stripped down gentoo for my itsby bitsy cluster :)
<theholyduck> mahfiaz, well yes. compiz has 1 good feature
<danbeck> Cool
<theholyduck> but its not worth having for that
<nemo> danbeck: my buddy, who is a bit more hardcore, made his own distro for his workplace's embedded server
<mahfiaz> charlie-tca, ok, thanks
<danbeck> nemo: wait, I thought ubutu people hated gentoo.
<theholyduck> well both are distros with bad packaging
<nemo> danbeck: I have no particular distro loyalties - the major ones all have a purpose
<theholyduck> and stupid userbases
<BUGabundo1> guys need a few tips: gonna setup a virtualbox with ubuntu server over winServer 2k8. anything I should know before hand?
<danbeck> You know, some old fashioned souther racist type of hatred and bigotry.
<theholyduck> why WOULDNT gentoo and ubuntu be best friends forever?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: You should use the version on Sun server if you need USB
<danbeck> lol, well, in most tech circles, using gentoo will get you hated.
<Cotowar> BUGabundo1: dont use the OSE version. it sucks, and you can get the closed source version free as well off Virtualbox'es site
<nemo> yeah. whatever.
<theholyduck> danbeck, well yes
<mahfiaz> theholyduck, what feature? there are several features which would be useful for presenters and lecturers
<theholyduck> but so will ubuntu
<BUGabundo1> thanks charlie-tca Cotowar
<theholyduck> mahfiaz, im not one though
<nemo> danbeck: while gentoo lost its way recently, the basic concepts are not unreasonable.
<nemo> so. I tend to ignore haters :)
<theholyduck> danbeck, gentoo users are ricers, ubuntu users are retards, thats basicly how the rest of the world looks at you
<theholyduck> true story
<nemo> most of 'em are pretty clueless, code wise
<danbeck> Why are geeks so bigoted towards each other?   Most of the tech people I know are the biggest flaming liberals, but when it comes down to it, they are juas bigoted as anyone else.
<theholyduck> nemo, 1 question though :P
<theholyduck> why wouldnt you run lunar+
<theholyduck> instead of gentoo?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theholyduck> its packagemangaer is less broken :P
<nemo> theholyduck: for me, a distro is mostly inertia, userbase, support, etc.
<danbeck> theholyduck: I smell a troll. =)    Gentoo is the f'ing best server distro out there.
<theholyduck> danbeck, you havent tried maintaining it much have you?
<nemo> will continue on pm though, since Pici is getting all miffed
<theholyduck> :P
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> or #ubuntu-offtopic  why not
<danbeck> theholyduck, I maintain about 40ish servers.
<Cotowar> BUGabundo1, you can use guest additions for auto mouse capture, usb, and other crap, but you can't install from more than 1 CD in my experience
<danbeck> And I don't use one of those retarded puppet systems.
<admin_masu3701> is there a good reason why i should upgrade to 9.04 at this time?
<Pici> admin_masu3701: No.
<nemo> theholyduck: or at least I would if you were on there
<nemo> since you aren't, I assume you don't care for answer
<Pici> admin_masu3701: Wait for it to be released, or afterwards.
<theholyduck> nemo, :P
<theholyduck> nemo, join #anime. nothings happening there atm
<theholyduck> i ned more people to talk to anyway
<Cotowar> BUGabundo1, like you can't install an app to the virtual machine that requires more than 1 CD that is
<admin_masu3701> Pici: ok..are you using it right now?
<theholyduck> #anime is basicly ##linux anyway
<BUGabundo1> GUYS THIS # IS TO MUCH CROWED TODAY! CALM DOWN ...
<BUGabundo1> thank you
<danbeck> theholyduck: what I get with gentoo is not having to screw with some crap binary package system that FORCES me to install a certain version because that's what it was compiled with.  Gentoo lets me install what version I want, with hints as to what minimums are required.
<Cotowar> lolz at theholyduck
<admin_masu3701> Pici: is there any major changes?
<danbeck> I left the RedHat style of package management a long time ago and I'm not in a hurry to run back to it.
<theholyduck> Cotowar, its true. :P
<Cotowar> i know it is
<theholyduck> Cotowar, #mplayer is #anime and #x264 is #touhou
<theholyduck> and #anime is ##Linux
<Cotowar> oh, how about using acidrip, anyone have experience with that?
<danbeck> So, instead of being hamstrung and forced into a crap version of something, I can keep my systems updated enough to install what version I want, not what version a distro forces me to install.
<bazookatooth> see? ricer.
<bazookatooth> lol jk
<theholyduck> danbeck, i use debian then compile from source :P
<nemo> theholyduck: oh well. guess you didn't care.  I think I will leave this channel too, to avoid being drawn into the torlling
<Pici> admin_masu3701: I am only running jaunty on my laptop, my server is running Intrepid
<Cotowar> is there a package manager that can support .rpm and .deb? and what extension does portage run on?
<danbeck> theholyduck, then you are one of those people who use a puppet program and don't give a crap what state their systems are in or how well they run.  That, or you only maintain a few systems.
<Cotowar> i maintain my 400MHz P2 with Windows XP performance edition
<Cotowar> Man I cant wait for windows 7! its going to fix all of windows' problems!
<Cotowar> well, after service pack 1 is released...
<Cotowar> PS, how might i use a router to get from my laptop to the login screen of a windows computer?
<Cotowar> assuming both are my own and i am hard wired on both as well
<Cotowar> theres gotta be a way to do it, i know there is...
<danbeck> with just a router?
<danbeck> Like you are mcguiver?
<danbeck> Don't know how you would do that.
<danbeck> I mean, unless you were running terminal software.
<danbeck> I'm assuming you are wanting to troubleshoot, not setup a system for remote login.
<Cotowar> heres the deal really. i dont have a legal copy of XP to format with, and a friend of mine has a computer he forgot the password to.
<Pici> Cotowar: There are other solutions for that, please join ##windows and ask there
<Cotowar> can jaunty do it though?
<Cotowar> :P
<danbeck> lol
<Cotowar> i was thinking a live CD of jaunty would allow me to mount the C: drive, and then i could delete the password from the administrator account. is that possible though?
<danbeck> I think that crap may be stored in the registry.
<Cotowar> i know where it is in XP, i just dont know how to get into the system to delete it.
<danbeck> ah
<BUGabundo1> Cotowar: it is... you just need to know what file to do it
<Pici> Mount it like you'd mount any other fileysystem.
<BUGabundo1> and to hack hexadecimal in the regedit!
<BUGabundo1> Cotowar: but there are already LiveCDs with that
<Cotowar> where?
<BUGabundo1> and sorry everyone else for going OT
<Cotowar> oh, and for all you linux pros out there, how useful would getting an LPI certification be? Like, I did A+ just for giggles, it was a complete joke, and no businesses take it seriously. is it the same with LPI or RHCE?
<Pici> Cotowar: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cotowar> okay... i cant think of any sneaky way to get a jaunty reference to that one...
<admin_masu3701> Pici: so what is your experience with 9.04 so far? is it better then 8.10?
<mahfiaz> admin_masu3701, it has many up-to-date programs, which is a pretty good reason, FOSS programs tend to get better by development
<bazookatooth> hey danbeck.. question i had for you the other day
<admin_masu3701> mahfiaz: cool..would advise me to upgrade now or wait intil april or later?
<danbeck> yeah?
<danbeck> the gentoo guru is in
<mahfiaz> admin_masu3701, it depends if you can allow some unstability and how painless it is for you to workaround some problems
<mahfiaz> if you were a former gentoo guy, I would suggest to jump in rightaway :)
<danbeck> lol
<admin_masu3701> mahfiaz: i dont mind problems if there are minors.
<mahfiaz> then just go for it
<mahfiaz> i use it on my primary laptop which I use for work
<admin_masu3701> ok
<mahfiaz> danbeck, btw I always keep suggesting using gentoo for half a year or so as a well documented learning tool, the handbooks are superiour
<danbeck> Cool, I use it for server os only.  I have some work mates who used it for about a year or so back around 2004ish as a desktop, but ended up moving OS X.
<danbeck> I prefer ubutu for desktop.
<mahfiaz> danbeck, if funds aren't limited then for non-poweruser osx is just as good as ubuntu and in some measurements better
<mahfiaz> and of course preferred system over the marketshare-dominant OS :)
<danbeck> oh, I prefer OS X.  I tried it on a whim back around 2003-2004 and ended up wholesale converting.
<danbeck> IMHO, OS X is far superior than anything windows or any linux distro could produce.
<danbeck> I hate windows, but I try not to be a bigot about operating systems.  Each has it's place.
<mahfiaz> not "could produce" but "produces now"
<danbeck> no
<danbeck> I disagree.
<mahfiaz> no problem :)
<danbeck> The very nature of x11 forbids the sort of tight integration that OS X enjoys.
<danbeck> I'm not saying that x11 is bad, just different.
<danbeck> Both are hammers, but one is small and light and is made for fine nails in hand crafted pieces
<mahfiaz> the last time I touched a macbook, I found that the finder was quite dumb and powerless
<danbeck> The other is rough, solid and does a good job.
<crdlb> X will eventually get to where it needs to be
<mahfiaz> and did behave different than I was expecting
<danbeck> it's /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app
<danbeck> The console is where you do powerful filesystem work, not finder.
<danbeck> Finder is for picking files and doing desktop crap.  It's lacking for a reason.
<mahfiaz> what you need osx for then?
<danbeck> If you want superduper powa, thigns like Pathfinder for.
<danbeck> gah
<danbeck> things like Pathfinder are for when you need a powerful file manager
<danbeck> mahfiaz: to run gui apps
<danbeck> of course.
<danbeck> Your question implies,  "why is osx better than x11?"
<mahfiaz> let's ask it so
<danbeck> Tight hardware and application integration, beautiful and functional UI, amazing developer and application support.
<danbeck> After doing some development work in Cocoa, I have no desire to putz with GTK, .net or anything else.
 * crdlb wonders if danbeck has said a single on-topic thing in this channel
<danbeck> no
<danbeck> I haven't.
<mahfiaz> this tight hardware integration is easy to achieve with statement like "linux is for T40 computers only" and achieve good drivers support for it
<danbeck> sure
<danbeck> it is what it is
<danbeck> I'm not saying linux is crap.  WIthout linux, I wouldn't be able to do the things I do. I love linux.
<danbeck> But I'm not some blind bigot who thinks linux is the only tool for every job.
<danbeck> (not that you do either)
<danbeck> just making a generalization.
<mahfiaz> crdlb, it is educational discussion on linux future in wild market on different operating systems from the point of view of OSX user
<crdlb> need I remind you that this isn't really a discussion channel?
<danbeck> in any case, I'm not so naive to think that "linux desktop" sucks. It is what it is.  It would be an amazing project if a team of people working for free could produce the same level of quality that a focused team of highly paid, highly motivated, intelligent people could produce.
<crdlb> admittedly, this channel strays a lot, but this is ridiculous
<danbeck> But, success is hard.  That's why there are rows of books about being successful at the bookstore.
<danbeck> lol
<danbeck> on topic: I'm getting a dell mini 9 in a few weeks.  It's going to have 8.04 on it.
<danbeck> Think 9 will be ready enough to install and use for real?
<mahfiaz> :)
<danbeck> either way, 8.04 will not stay on that thing
<danbeck> it's getting upgraded to something, come hell or highwater.
<d1g1t> 9.04 would be more on-topic o.o
<danbeck> yeah, 9.04 is what I mean.
<mahfiaz> crdlb, btw have you read the channel topic?
<charlie-tca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<danbeck> hmm, the topic says it's a "DISCUSSION CHANNEL"
<crdlb> mahfiaz: ok, it's not discussion in that sense :)
<danbeck> what does that mean?
<danbeck> lol
<danbeck> heh
<charlie-tca> mahfiaz: pretty much says this channel is for Jaunty Jackalope
<charlie-tca> not "whatever I feel like"
<charlie-tca> danbeck: all of it
<mahfiaz> isn't Jaunty Jackalope the current future of of Ubuntu and linux in general?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel
<danbeck> yes, all distros will merge into Jaunty
<charlie-tca> I highly doubt that
<ikonia> jaunty is ubuntu's next release - nothing more
<mahfiaz> ikonia, :)
<mahfiaz> sure this isn't sid, the future forever :)
<BUGabundo> ikonia: actually Koala is the next release!!! LOL
<ikonia> no, jaunty is the next release
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> I'm already using jj
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<ikonia> jaunty is the next ubuntu release.
<BUGabundo> eheheh
 * BUGabundo ikonia is a broken disk
<mahfiaz> finally we got on the right track of ubuntu+1 discussion
<BUGabundo> [OT] installed #ubuntuserver on #VirtualBox but ended up with English Keyboard! need to change it. HOW?
<Pici> BUGabundo: ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> but you guys are my buddies!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ikonia> BUGabundo: need to follow the topic please.
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> sorry guys!
 * BUGabundo tuff crowd today... xeee
<mahfiaz> ikonia, what is wrong in asking about keyboard setup?
<BUGabundo> mahfiaz: its for 8.10 server
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> too much offtopic for this #
<BUGabundo> I would do/kick the same!
<BUGabundo> if it was somebody else
<ikonia> ok - so lets not discuss it and return to the topic in hand
<mahfiaz> BUGabundo, see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml?style=printable
<ikonia> mahfiaz: !!!!
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<ikonia> mahfiaz: did you not just read what I said ?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: calm down!
<BUGabundo> bad ikonia
<ikonia> msg BUGabundo I'm really sorry to have to mute you
<mahfiaz> but the question and the right answer would have been very same whatever version of ubuntu he used
 * mahfiaz is astonished a litte
<Alexia_Death> whats the point of giving the boot to people for sightly related chat even when there is no more on topic chat going on?
<ikonia> gents - the topic of this channel is jaunty - thats the topic - thats it
<ikonia> if you want to ask off topic questions there are more appropriate channels to do so in
<Pici> Because people look here for problems and/or activity for Jaunty, not anything else.  We have channels for the other things.
<Alexia_Death> whatever
<Alexia_Death> If you wanna be anal about the rules, your right.
<ikonia> Alexia_Death: if you want to just respect the rules - he's right
 * BUGabundo I'm out!
<ikonia> BUGabundo: ok
<charlie-tca> Seems like over an hour off topic should have been sufficient for everyone
<maco> BUGabundo: you could've just lied and said it was 9.04 server
<maco> not like the answer would've been any different
<ikonia> maco: or just respected the rules
<maco> ikonia: it could have been useful info for someone using 9.04 server anyway
 * BUGabundo out for good... stupid command
<ikonia> BUGabundo: and your still here.......
<ikonia> maco: it would be a great disscussion to have on 9.04 - go for it
<mahfiaz> I think he should have rephrased it as "I am using ubuntu server 8.10, but am wondering if upgrading to 9.04 would fix my wrong keymap problem"
<maco> haha
<maco> ikonia: whatever. i dont even fit in this channel anyway because i use *gasp* kubuntu+1
<maco> for some reason there's no channel for kde jaunty users though
<ikonia> maco: kubuntu is fine
<ikonia> kubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> 9.04 in general is fine
 * Awsoonn agrees with ikonia 
<LjL> maco: actually #ubuntu supports Kubuntu too, there's just no particular need to have a Kubuntu-specific +1 channel since it's not all *that* busy
<maco> LjL: in #ubuntu you're told to go to #kubuntu because nobody there uses kde
<ikonia> maco: no no, you're not
<LjL> maco: that's not true, i've helped KDE users in several circumstances
<ikonia> maco: tons of kubuntu chat in there, it is a bit sproadic though
<maco> when did that start happening? O_o
<LjL> maco: i do, of course, hint that #kubuntu might more readily have a solution to their problem
<LjL> maco: since i've been around. 2005.
<maco> #kubuntu is very often off topic. unless bazhang shows up. he doesn't allow OT chat.
<LjL> and rightly so
<maco> it, like this one, isnt busy
<maco> #ubuntu is insanely busy, so it makes sense to knuckle down on OT chat
<maco> but if there aren't any support requests anyway, what's it hurt?
<LjL> maco: it's busier than this one, and it used to be busier. you probably do realize that offtopic chatter does eventually make a channel less busy with proper support issues, because people will just see "it's not about support" and leave.
<LjL> so, for that very reason......
<maco> i would look and go "oh, good, there are people who aren't AFK"
<maco> silent channels w/ naught but parts and joins look like ghost towns of AFK people who cant help because they're AFK
<Pici> I for one look for activity in #u+1 and #k seeking support requests, if theres activity there I expect it to be support related.
<maco> ex: i used to set my client to auto-join #ubuntu-women. after a couple weeks of seeing no talking whatsoever, i left. a year later, i checked in there and *gasp* people talk now. so now i auto-join again.
<DrHalan> hey, when e.g. evolution tries to access the keyring i just get a windows "allow access to keyring?" that doesn't explicitly state what app does this...
<maco> thats different...
<maco> the small explanation text went away?
<mahfiaz> DrHalan, file it as a bug, this is a regression for sure
<admin_masu3701> how long does it take to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10??
<unixdawg> 2 weeks
<unixdawg> 20 min if you reinstall with a iso
<Pici> admin_masu3701: Depends on how long the download takes and how many packages you have installed
<admin_masu3701> pici: ok..cause it movin slow..sayin 5 hours
<untiled> hi all, i have to install "python-gpod" but i return me with error dependenced. it told me that i have to install python 2.6 but it is installed on my system. python-gpod isn't ported to jaunty or there's an inssue wich can I fix?
<mahfiaz> untiled, report a bug about it
<untiled> mahfiaz, how?
<mahfiaz> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<mahfiaz> if you desperately need it, then you could try downloading it and forcing dpkg to ignore dependencies (it may work or not)
<crdlb> it's safe to say that would not work
<Alastair_> admin_masu3701, you should've gone with the clean install
<Alastair_> from an usb stick on my system jaunty installs at around 5 minutes
<mahfiaz> Alastair, wow :)
<DrHalan> is anybody here using evolution-rss? If i want to install it it removes the evolution packages?
<Alastair_> yeah, i totally threw the dvd on the shelve ...
<Alastair_> memory sticks are dirt-cheap nowadays, and it's perfect if you reinstall different distros or test daily builds frequently
<eternal_p> afternoon all...I just noticed I am not getting any notification for any system updates...is that normal?
<mahfiaz> eternal_p, there have been updates today
<eternal_p> mahfiaz: I've noticed this since day one of my alpha 5 install...update manager doens't notify me of updates
<Alastair_> me neither, it just pops up after a bunch of updates accumulate
<tommi__> Hi there all... I upgraded kubuntu jaunty today and the package kdeplasma-addons was removed as its "main" dependancy the kdeplasma-addons-data package was upgraded to version 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1. Now i have a version mismatch and NO plasmoids (that are not compiled) as the kdeplasma-addons package is version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3. Should i report this as a bug? Or has the package upgrade been kept back for a reason? Thanks in advance.
<mahfiaz> eternal_p, check if you have update notifier launching enabled in sessions (now renamed to startup)
<mahfiaz> tommi, either way report it
<eternal_p> mahfiaz: sure do
<tommi__> Yeah... no probs. Has anyone else got the same problem?
<mahfiaz> there are a lot of dependency problems and version mismatchings, and it seems to be appropriate time to figure these out before the end of april
<tommi__> Agreed ;) I will file a bug report asap.
<mahfiaz> and as always, the more information you can provide, the better
<tommi__> ahhhh
<tommi__> I have just found the problem. They have "failed to build" an amd64 version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1.
<tommi__> should i still file a bug report?
<hanasaki1> what would cause the gnome system/logout menu item to be removed?  hibernate/suspend are also gone now
<mahfiaz> tommi, not sure. If you are adventurous you could try finding out why the build failed
<mahfiaz> hanasaki1, this is design change
<mahfiaz> hanasaki1, now we have almighty "switching between users" applet
<tommi__> On a closer look it looks like it hasn't been built yet. The build eta is 6 hours so hopefully it will be fixed in the morning ;) Thanks for your time anyway!
<mahfiaz> tommi no problem, you are welcome
<Ienorand> OK, definitley loathing update popup windows, can't believe this is actually going through...
<maco> Ienorand: notify-osd is removable
<maco> Ienorand: you should also be able to tell the apps not to send notifications
<Ienorand> maco: was referring to update managers unfocused popup...
<maco> OH
<maco> yeah, i think that was a stupid decision
<eternal_p> does anyone know how to correct the password prompt for your keyring if you auto-login (on Jaunty)?
<daftykins> what's that? update manager pops 'under' ?
<hanasaki1> mahfiaz:  design change?  so in juanty it is removed and on purpse? or moved to where?
<hanasaki1> mahfiaz:  i liked the button where it was :)
<Ienorand> daftykins: Istead of using the notification icon update-manager now opens an unfocused window whenever there are updates, and if you happen to close it there are no further notifications until restart, from what I've gathered
<mahfiaz> hanasaki1, as I said the user switcher panel applet has become more powerful and is preferred choice now for the same task
<mahfiaz> I myself almost never used the logout/shutdown items in this menu, but these did no harm neither
<hanasaki1> thanks
<SimonKitching> Hi! A Jaunty update has broken wireless for me. I'm running jaunty and yesterday did an update. I am now unable to connect to any wireless network that needs authentication. Updating just now using fixed-line didn't fit it. After rebooting into ubuntu 8.10 wireless works fine. Can someone suggest where best to report this? I've checked launchpad and can't find anything that looks similar..
<eternal_p> SimonKitching: I've seen a post or two on ubuntuforums, I'd check there
<Awsoonn> hi all, I just up'ed to Jaunty and while flash-nonfree is installed firefox cannot seem to recognize this fact. Any clues?
<daftykins> Ienorand, thanks, and ugh that's horrible
<mahfiaz> Awsoonn, I would start by moving .firefox settings to a backup location to see if this is the case
<Awsoonn> 10-4
<unixdawg> whats up with firefox crashing and locking up the system
<unixdawg> this has to be fixed
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> might not be so for everyone?
<Awsoonn> firefox isn't crashing on my end unixdawg
<unixdawg> is here I m on a brandnew system
<unixdawg> and its has been crashing forthe last 2 weeks anthen it locks up the system
<unixdawg> and I have to hard reboot
<unixdawg> I am on a quadcore
<SimonKitching> eternal_p: yep, forum posts exist and point to bug#336915. Thanks (forum search tools seem much better than the launchpad ones...)
<unixdawg> with 6 gigs of ram
<daftykins> putting an alpha OS on a new computer is not the most intelligent idea
<unixdawg> i thought it was beta now days
<Awsoonn> stil alpha
<Infecto> daftykins: ke? whats the problem? i have core 2 with 4g ram
<Infecto> is it old enaught?
<Infecto> daftykins: strange thinking.
<Infecto> maybe i should test it on my old 386?
<Ienorand> Anyone know how to revert update-manager to old behaviour, with icon?
<daftykins> nope perfectly logical thinking actually
<daftykins> you'd have to use a reliable OS for a while to be sure a new comp is stable before running alpha kit ;)
<daftykins> (i'm more thinking of custom builds)
<Awsoonn> unixdawg: launch firefox from the terminal and see if t igve you any usefull errors when it dies, if it crashes and you can't see teh log out put pipe it to a file with >log.txt
<Ienorand> And to get the restart icon back as well?
<unixdawg> it ran bsd for 2 weeks for burn in with no issues
<unixdawg> will do
<Ienorand> ( "restart needed" notification icon that is)
<mahfiaz> Ienorand, this restart icon a a little misleading, i think
<mahfiaz> Ienorand, the only thing you shouldn't to because of the new kernel installed, is hibernate to disk
<unixdawg> will have to do tomorrow this day is over going home.
<Awsoonn> mahfiaz: Just as an FYI, I had to uninstall flashplugin-nonfree with apt-get and then allow firefox to install the plugin by going to pandora.com and letting magic happen. using synaptic to reinsall teh package did nothing useful :)
<Ienorand> mahfiaz: huh? you saying "restart needed" doesn't actually mean that you need to reboot?
<Awsoonn> Restart required tends to mean reboot sugrested.
<Awsoonn> IMHO
<Awsoonn> if you update your kernel, you will continue to run fine, but the new kernel will not be used untill you reboot
<Awsoonn> I frequently ignore the 'reboot required' notification for weeks with no sideeffects
<Veinor> Awsoonn: same here
<Veinor> just like how I don't quit my antivirus programs when i install windows software.
<Veinor> i live life on the edge >:D
<Awsoonn> ^_^
<Awsoonn> Are there any successes with ext4 in the house?
<timboy> how do i upgrade to jaunty from the alpha 5 cd?
<Ienorand> Sure, I get your point.  My question is, how do I get the restart notification icon back? Since even though it may not be necessary, I would guess it does change things after a reboot...
<Ienorand> timboy: jaunty alpha 5?
<Awsoonn> get the icon back? what do you mean?
<timboy> Ienorand, I have a 9.04 disk. can I upgrade to it from the disk?
<Ienorand> Awsoonn: They have removed the "restart required/suggested icon" from the notification panel, how do I get it back?
<Ienorand> timboy: so you're running ibex at the moment?
<timboy> yes......
<Ienorand> timboy: no internet access?
<timboy> gay. I'll figure it out myself
<Awsoonn> by 'removed' you mean there was a package dedicated to it? I'm really not sure there, It may be built into the new notification dbus deamon...
<Ienorand> ...okay
<Awsoonn> oh well, he'll figure t out ^^
<Awsoonn> i've never up'ed via cd before...
<Ienorand> Awsoonn: possibly integrated into update-man, since it's u-m that supplies the icon... I guess?
<Awsoonn> maybe... I'm trying to find the right person (TM) to poke on this one
<Awsoonn> where did you see it waqs removed?
<aboSamoor1> I upgraded my system and I noticed that there is a new kernel. How can I know about the change log of this update ?
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: oh boy, you're gonna hava a lot of reading ^_^
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: I'll find you a link here in a sec k?
<Ienorand> Awsoon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027489.html
<Ienorand> Awsoonn: Fortunately there is a heated debate on this subject in u-devel
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: thanks
<Awsoonn> that is a highlevel overview, if you want more there is a file in teh linux source itself with more details on every change
<Awsoonn> you can also look at the git commit log for the kernel and really blow your mind ^_^
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I am asking about the ubuntu specific patches I am using 2.6.28-8 and I am still but I updated it today ? so I want to know what is going on in ubuntu kernel
<Pici> aboSamoor1: Use launchpad or apt-listchanges to look at package changelogs.
<Awsoonn> aha ha, in that case jump onto launchpad and take apeek at the changelog there fo ubuntu specific changes, I'll toss you a link in a sec if you dont find it
<Pici> !info apt-listchanges
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<Awsoonn> ubottu is taking a nap apperntly
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.83 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Awsoonn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux-meta/2.6.28.8.8
<aboSamoor1> Pici: can you help me to where I should look in launchpad ?
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: the link i just posted there is all yours
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: yes, I just sent it before I see
<Pici> aboSamoor1: The apt-listchanges packages will prompt you with the changelogs before you can install the packages when you do your upgrades.
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-8.27
<Awsoonn> the link i gave you before was a meta package, my mistake, this is the accuall kernel source package, sorry
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: Pici: The idea that I have this bug 278648, I upgraded to 9.04 to help in testing. And I want to test any changes regarding my bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<Awsoonn> and I assume that it is sitll not workgin for you huh?
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: yes, it is not working. I am not sure if I have misconfiguration.
<aboSamoor1> Please, if you have any tools to test audio system Input/Output suggest them
<Awsoonn> while I do not know the specifics, I know know that ther is an unsupported vanilla kernel package that you can try out. It contains no ubuntu sauce and that would be helpfull to know if your problem is in one of the patches made by ubuntu devs or upstream.
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I think it is general problem and not ubuntu specific. I could not find any solution in the web
<Awsoonn> only one way to be sure. :)
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I am sorry for disturbance I make, but I am not sure which package the vanilla one in synaptic ?
<Awsoonn> I will take a look
<aboSamoor1> Can linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-8-generic package help in audio problems ?
<Awsoonn> on jaunty?
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: yes, this package is already in synaptic
<Awsoonn> I think not, but it's worth a shot I suppose
<Ienorand> Just posted idea whining about new update-manager behaviour on brainstorm, let's see what general response is (if moderators let it through that is...)
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I thought that the backport package is available after the release ! Why it is not integrated directly with the kernel !
<Awsoonn> that is why I think it won't make much change.. :) I'm no kernel-guru for sure so i have not the all the anwsers
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: the vanilla kernels are not in synaptec I found out
<Awsoonn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Awsoonn> they are located in the kernel-ppa
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: The backport package contains only wireless drivers ;)
<Awsoonn> did it mention what ones?
<Awsoonn> link me please, I'm always fighting wireless drivers with ppl ^^
 * Awsoonn grabs his battle axe
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I just looked at the installed files in the package
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I usually prefer to compile the latest version of wireless drivers
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I am not sure how can I add the link send it to me to synaptic, usually I add a specific line [apt line] from a special launchpad page
<Awsoonn> What are you having problems with?
<Awsoonn> I didn't understand your question, sorry
<Awsoonn> is there a wiki page for converting to ext4?
<aboSamoor1> I am talking about the apt sources.list entries like these ones here :). https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: I don't know what to do with the link you give me
<Awsoonn> ah
<Awsoonn> you could just download the .deb for teh kernel you want to install and install that manually by double clicking it
<Awsoonn> or, you can indeed ad it as a ppa, jsut a sec, incomming info~
<Awsoonn> I think i understand how to add it to sources.list but I'm not 100%
<Awsoonn> this is a new deal so it probalby hasnt got al the documentation written yet for settign up as a ppa, I recomend just downloading the .db file for the kernel you wish to run and instal that way
<aboSamoor1> I think just replacing the URL is not enough because PPA has a structure of files dists, pools,
<aboSamoor1> thought I am not sure
<Awsoonn> right, and well, that doesn't follow that format at all...
<Awsoonn> aboSamoor1: sorry to be not much help, I am on my way home now, I hope you have some success! and if you do, please add a wiki page for future referance  :)
<aboSamoor1> Awsoonn: Thanks for help. I hope I will
<davismj> so i just installed alpha 5 and my network manager does not work at all. it will attempt to connect but give up with a "network disconnected" notification, with both wired and wireless
<danbhfive> anyone know how to collect error messages when the harddrive is locked up?
<danbhfive> or, when you know when the harddrive is going to lock up?
<Daviey> Has anyone tried adding a new printer on a fresh install?
<davismj> so i just installed alpha 5 and my network manager does not work at all. it will attempt to connect but give up with a "network disconnected" notification, with both wired and wireless
<aboSamoor1> davismj: can you please use the log file viewer
<aboSamoor1> davismj: to monitor the process for connecting, this will help to know the reason :)
<davismj> can't
<davismj> can't get on the internet...
<davismj> have to get on a different computer
<OzFalcon> Hi all
<OzFalcon> Anyone running with hp2133 netbook here?
<matt___> Hi, anyone getting hight cpu usage on xorg using alpha 5?
<OzFalcon> no
<fosco_> no
<OzFalcon> Anyone getting network instability? ie system crash when connecting, enabling/disabling wired/wireless networking? But only intermitant - But frequent.
<OzFalcon> Or is it possible I have mangled some sort of routing table? ie It first started exhibiting this behaviour when I miss configured a router to a duplicate IP on my network.....
<OzFalcon> Jaunty looks good
<matt___> JUuuuuu
<OzFalcon> Rephrase that..... Jaunty looks slick.
<davismj> except it pwnt my network interface
<OzFalcon> Well. Yeah - Im currently have SERIOUS network stability problems.
<davismj> yea
<davismj> this is my cue to try open solaris again, since i broke my linux
<matt___> anyone getting coruption on the screen?
<davismj> i mean i acknowledge its my fault, but i can't even use it without network interface, so i'm gunna have to reinstall or something
<davismj> not i
<OzFalcon> 1st I'll run force a disk check  and delete/ create all net connetctions/interfaces.(Hard crashes when do network stuff makes me concerned config is corrupted somehow)
<OzFalcon> Whats wrong with your network?
<OzFalcon> Have there been any changes to power management?
<OzFalcon> How can I check system integrity (os files etc)
<OzFalcon> I want to find out if any of the system files are corrupt. (fsck already done)
<helo> i can detect this bluetooth mouse withthe bluetooth applet just fine, but the mouse is non-functional...
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-06
<OzFalcon> Does it work under 8.04 or 8.10?
<admin_masu3701> was upgrading to 9.04 but it froze at Getting new packages...it says Fetching file 1595 of 1595..now its stock there for like an hour
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know what i should do at this point?
<danbhfive> admin_masu3701: well, if its just getting the packages, I think you could try just starting over
<admin_masu3701> so just cancel it and restart? cause it not moving no more
<danbhfive> yeah, and if it happens again, file a bug report
<admin_masu3701> ok
<admin_masu3701> so nothing was installed at this point right?
<danbhfive> if you say so.  I'm not totally sure
<danbhfive> you could have to check some sort of log file, may /var/log/dpkg something
<milos_> why is 'System setting' option grayed out in network manager?
<milos_> ... in kubuntu
<milos_> i mean disabled
<Infecto> milos_: what i heard, network in kubuntu is broken.
<milos_> Infecto: it runs perfectly fine in my case. Wifi was very bed before.
<Infecto> milos_: thats what i hear today
<SeveredCross> Does anyone happen to know if Ubiquity is broken on recent dailies?
<SeveredCross> It gets stuck after choosing the keyboard layout.
<milos_> Infecto: i guess this option is disabled because there were some problems.
<Infecto> we will se :)
<SeveredCross> Oh, never mind, partitioner just took ages to start.
<milos__> can somebody ping me? I need to test notifications.
<SeveredCross> milos__: Ping.
<milos__> SeveredCross: thnx
<SeveredCross> No problem.
<SeveredCross> Now if only I could get notify-osd to notify me when I'm pinged in irssi in my terminal.
<SeveredCross> Unfortunately that would require notify-osd to somehow talk to a remote irssi. -_-'
<daftykins> ^_^
<SeveredCross> I suppose it might be doable with some Perl magic and a local daemon running that knew how to speak to notify-osd...That would mean learning how to work with libnotify though.
<daftykins> or you could code some kind of irssi add-on that automatically notified you by some other means that someone had highlighted you
<crdlb> that's been done
<crdlb> haven't tried it, but: http://hohwie.com/blog/?p=8=1
<SeveredCross> Oh, wow.
<SeveredCross> That's...perfet.
<SeveredCross> Though the scripts are a bit jumbled. I'll make it work.
<victory747> I'm wondering about the deprecated md5 and sha modules in python.  It keeps warning that we should use hashlib instead.  This is really annoying as these are not my scripts that are causing this.
<victory747> And if these modules still work in python 2.6, why do we need to be told that they are deprecated every time they are used?
<crdlb> victory747: because they don't in 3.0
<victory747> but there is a LOT that is deprecated in 3.0
<victory747> every script will need to be tested in 3.0, so why tell us about this one module?
<crdlb> indeed, but most of it can be fixed by the 2to3.py script
<victory747> still, end users should not be seeing these warnings in ubuntu packages (like bzr-svn in my case)
<crdlb> jaunty hasn't been released
<crdlb> I expect they'll all be fixed; it's not exactly difficult to convert them
<victory747> right, so that's why I'm here
<crdlb> you can file a bug if it hasn't already been done
<daftykins> python is dropping SHA1 ?
<victory747> should I file bug reports against each one?
<victory747> daftykins, no, just import sha - instead should use hashlib
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> was curious, regarding all the recent website SSL certificate contents talk
<daftykins> i.e. how most still have MD5 sums inside, should totally be removed
<Slartibartfast> So i just did the usual update process, which installed firefox 3.0.7; and still it has the same behavior as 3.0.6 of crashing when it gets shut down.
<daftykins> "shutdown" ?
<daftykins> the PC shutdown, or?
<daftykins> just closed?
<Slartibartfast>  ... click the cross in the right upper corner
<daftykins> oic, closing :P
<Slartibartfast> yes ... shutdown ff
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<daftykins> that's totally the wrong word to use in that context.
<Slartibartfast> Oh ... :-) OK OK
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> that's pretty lame
<Slartibartfast> Sorry .. then i mean Close
<daftykins> good dog, have a biscuit
<Slartibartfast> Thanks :-(
<daftykins> *sigh*
<daftykins> i feel like a total newb for trying debian constantly
<usser> Slartibartfast, yep same here
<daftykins> and always coming back to ubuntu
<usser> debian is pure awesomeness packed into a nice tasty little package
<daftykins> not much really worked though :D
<daftykins> but then that's the same for Ubuntu
<Slartibartfast> Debian's kernel seems to make it quiet problamatic on my PC /// something knubuntu, Opensuse, Mandriva, and Fedora doesn't do
<daftykins> i mean for the love of god when are they going to fix the delay on shutdown/reboot when fstab contains cifs/smb mounts O_O
<usser> daftykins, mounting samba shares in fstab is not a good idea period.
<usser> server goes down, network connectivity issues, samba share is left hanging
<usser> never reconnects, for me at least
<daftykins> nah they're cifs mounts
<daftykins> to my networked file server
<daftykins> which runs 24/7
<daftykins> though yeah i do wonder how sensible it is if i do it on a laptop i travel with
<daftykins> 'cause it could quite easily give out my password on LAN when it tries to find it
<ian1> ack!  latest update breaks Revelation ... revelation: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ian1> E: Broken packages
<ian1> ah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/revelation/+bug/335854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335854 in revelation "Broken package : revelation depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed" [High,Triaged]
<JanC> ian1: that was announced
<JanC> python 2.6 is becoming the default python
<JanC> I have at least 30-40 packages held up like that  ;)
<JanC> actually, 43
<JanC> no 37
<Rolle> Ahh much calmer in here =)   Can someone check my backtrace... i don't think i did it properly
<Rolle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/328870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328870 in mesa "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> "write" direction
<daftykins> like it
<daftykins> no idea here i'm afraid, was just looking
<crdlb> Rolle: well, there is no fglrx yet for jaunty
<Rolle> i'm newb =p  so no fglrx explains all my graphic problems with this toshiba?
<crdlb> support for R600 and R700 is experimental at best with the open source radeon driver
<Rolle> my xorg.conf has nothing in the file---isn't that wrong?
<crdlb> nope
<Rolle> okay, so once it rolls out into beta all that will be added?
<crdlb> please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rolle> sur thing
<crdlb> unless I missed it in the bugreport
<yao_ziyuan> to upgrade to jaunty from intrepid, should i enable "backport" or "proposed" or both?
<dtchen> neither
<dtchen> e.g., use `sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<yao_ziyuan> is it safe to upgrade now?
<dtchen> what are your working constraints?
<Rolle> any syntax highlightng i should use for pastebin crdlb ?
<dtchen> we're still amidst a serious Python 2.6 transition
<dtchen> i.e., many packages will be uninstallable
<yao_ziyuan> .
<crdlb> Rolle: plain text is fine unless you found one with an X log hilight :)
<JanC> according to my crude grep-based approach, there are 256 packages that need changes for python 2.6 still  ;)
<Rolle> heh not quite =p   here's the pastebin (but lemme warn its over 1k lines http://pastebin.com/m4b6d7c62
<crdlb> that's why you use a pastebin :)
<Rolle> i just hope the xorg.0.log doesn't show all the porn i watch =)
<jumpkick> how do I get my nautilius desktop back?
<jumpkick> I logged in today and crash, crash crash...   I guess I need to dig though my .x* configs to see if I can find what starts the desktop
<crdlb> Rolle: ah, ok, I think the GLX failure is due to fglrx being installed
<crdlb> but uninstalling that wouldn't actually give you accelerated 3D
<crdlb> just working software glx
<Rolle> i didn't think i installed flgrx unless it carried over with the update to the jaunti
<crdlb> it was
<crdlb> that's the proprietary ATI driver if you didn't realize
<jumpkick> hmm...
<Rolle> would removing it fix the ff3 scrolling prob?
<crdlb> hopefully, 9.3 will support xserver 1.6 (and therefore jaunty)
 * jumpkick thinks his app crash reports for multiple apps are triggered but ungraceful shutdown of shutdown applet
<crdlb> Rolle: that's probably just due to using a driver without any acceleration
<Rolle> crdlb:  you still speaking way over my head ;)  i'm a person who can follow directions well but interpretting and making a jump from a to b is harder for me.  So a driver without any acceleration...  the ati driver is enabled---i tried disabling it a week ago but it wouldn't disable using gui method
<Rolle> *as i thought the driver may have been the problem as well
<crdlb> the proprietary ATI driver can't wor until it's updated for xserver 1.6, which is your problem
<crdlb> work*
<Rolle> so i should just updated it =p
 * Rolle reads real quick how to be a coder
<daftykins> be quicker for you to sell your ATI card and get an nvidia one ;)
<crdlb> unfortunately, fglrx is a proprietary driver, so only ATI can do it :)
<daftykins> but i believe they're not supported either
<Rolle> hmmm coding for dummies didn't having any ideas :)
<Rolle> why can't drivers be open source
<crdlb> nvidia -173 and -180 are available, I believe (so FX and newer)
<Rolle> i hate them
<crdlb> that's what the radeon driver you're using is :)
<crdlb> but they _just_ started work on R600 and R700 support
<Rolle> ahh =)  i thought i read that ati went more linux friendly
<crdlb> yes, by what I just said :)
<daftykins> apparently they;re still pants
<Rolle> but toshhiba should die... they give me atheros wifi card i hate them =)
<crdlb> they provided the hardware documentation and a few developers
<Rolle> so should i give ati a call?
<crdlb> atheros is better now that madwifi is finally dead
<Rolle> true crdlb my atheros card worked with 0 setup when i upgraded to 9.04
<Rolle> but when going from hardy to 8.10 i still had to manipulate some shat
<crdlb> ath5k still needs some work for newer chipsets, but my old AR5212 works flawlessly
<Rolle> the problem is that i had to go through 5 dif things to try and get it to work
<Rolle> i still want to learn how to use the aircrack =p  i'm such a noob i even find that hard to use =p
<Rolle> so should i purge my ati driver?
<crdlb> it's worth a shot to disable it
<crdlb> I don't think you'll get any 2d acceleration even without it interfering, but you could try :)
<Rolle> can  you give me pointers on doing it @ the terminal level.. the gui wouldn't work when i tried it
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Rolle> i get 0 accelleration period
<crdlb> and reboot
<Rolle> okay it removed---i'll be back in hopefully a minute (booting isn't much quicker with 9.04 for me than 8.10 though)
<Rolle> oh wait
<Rolle> dpkg - warning: while removing xorg-driver-fglrx, directory `/etc/ati' not empty so not removed.
<Rolle> will that be removed upon reboot?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> you probably used the ATI installer at some point?
<Rolle> i had cataylst on 8.04
<crdlb> right, but if you ran the installer, that'd explain it
<crdlb> from ati.com
<Rolle> i think so i did
<Rolle> not on 9.04 but on a prev version
<crdlb> meh, you may need to run the uninstall option on that to really clean up
<Rolle> catalyst went missing now though =p
<crdlb> hmm, what's in /etc/ati right now?
<Rolle> 1 file:  AMDPCSDB
<Rolle> but its in lowercase
<crdlb> 'AMD Persistent Configuration Store Database' lovely
<Rolle> i can pastebin it for you if it helps?
<jumpkick> Does anyone know if there is a bug already for shutdown creating all kinds of app crashes?  I'd like to subscribe to it
<crdlb> no, just leave it there
<Rolle> jumpkick---ihave 0 bugs when shutting down--just on hibernate or suspend
<crdlb> Rolle: if there's a problem with this residual fglrx install, you'll find out when you try to install the new fglrx that supports jaunty when it gets released
<crdlb> so we can just wait till then :)
<jumpkick> Rolle: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Rolle> 64 bit
<jumpkick> me too...   when I shutdown
<jumpkick> I get app crashes from whatever was open
<jumpkick> it starts asking me if I want to send all these reports, but the bugs are all dups
<jumpkick> so it doesn't attach my dumps
<jumpkick> when I click on them
<Rolle> i don't get those crashes
<jumpkick> Rolle, do you use the shutdown appliet with the light switch?
<Rolle> i only get crashed on the hibernate and suspend--- thanks for the help crdlb i'll just be patient =)
<JanC> bah, something that evolution uses is borked
<jumpkick> I use that one and usually let it time out after 60 seconds
<Rolle> i try to help and report
<Rolle> and i figure its a way for me to better know my computer =)
<Rolle> if ATI is working with linux--why are they having their drivers as proprietary?
<Rolle> couldn't the linux community fix their errors quicker than them?
<crdlb> they can't release the code in fglrx and nobody really wants them too
<crdlb> to*
<JanC> and I suspect seahorse-agent...
<jumpkick> patients and contracts problem, they didn't write it all or don't own all the copyrights to release it
<Rolle> lol---so because they are usuing code that doesn't belong to them they don't want to release it
<Rolle> beautiful---copyright on math seems stupid to me
<jumpkick> so with a crashing Nautilus desktop explorer gnome is now like kde4...
<jumpkick> that one would crash with no way to restart the desktop filemanager too
<DanaG> My biggest single gripe with the OSS radeon: it sucks power like crazy.
<DanaG> <insert "your mom" joke here>
<JanC> crdlb: I'm sure many people want them to release the code...
<crdlb> DanaG: now that fglrx is dead for <R600, I imagine they'll make it more of a priority
<Rolle> so are ati users at the total whimm of proprietary peeps?
<crdlb> JanC: none of the radeon developers
 * DanaG is on R600, actually.
<DanaG> And fglrx was broken for me even on Intrepid, oddly enough.
<crdlb> DanaG: right, but it'll still apply
<Rolle> i imagine my card is built in so its not like i could replace it
<JanC> crdlb: the radeon developers are < 10 people I guess :P
<ian1> just updated to latest packages in Jaunty-- Evolution couldn't send IMAP to GMail using TLS, but when I changed it to SSL it worked
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<crdlb> fglrx's code is crap and even if it weren't, it'd need to be completely reworked to be a viable open source driver
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crdlb> though it's not as bad as nvidia in that respect
<JanC> but it includes valuable information about how to drive the hardware
<Rolle> so why don't people make it uncrappy?
<crdlb> they have specs and people working at AMD now :)
<JanC> they don't have specs about the 3D engine AFAIK
<JanC> or not all of it
<Rolle> amd=good for linux?
<DanaG> Right now I can't use linux on battery for very long... 30 watts == ouch.
<crdlb> well, they're certainly coming if they don't have them
<DanaG> Idle on battery in Windows is ~20 watts.
<DanaG> damned firefox keeps losing history and favorites.
<Rolle> my amd runs hot as fk
<Rolle> i guess all amd's do
<DanaG> It won't keep its grubby little hands off the files... so if you get a crash on FAT32... goodbye, places.sqlite.
<JanC> DanaG: I get ~20 W on my Intel-based laptop in linux
<JanC> actually if I put the LCD backlight at the lowest I get 15W or such
<Rolle> but my computer shuts down because of overheating in ubuntu...it never crashes because of overheating in vista
<Rolle> and the screen doesn't even shut off with closed lid---it just gives a "black" background
<DanaG> Yeah, my laptop runs hot under Ubuntu, because it leaves the GPU running full-bore, it seems.
<DanaG> Or downclocks it.. without downvolting it.
<JanC> Rolle: that's bad, it should at least put the backlight off
<JanC> because that's a large part of power consumption
<crdlb> Rolle: just now or with fglrx too?
<Rolle> it did with fglrx---ever since i started linux on here.
<Rolle> i haven't rebooted yet.... but i know the touchpad is hot as fck when i open the lid meaning power wasn't reduced
<Rolle>  i think the problem is not a lot of the developers use toshiba =p
<DanaG> Toshiba seems to like doing odd stuff.
<Rolle> on my other computer---it runs the 8.04 it shuts down the monitor and all
<crdlb> this thing apparently uses ~13 W with the backlight all the way down
<TuTUXG> which means either your laptop is too new or toshiba doesn't support linux well
<DanaG> I have an old Toshiba around here that calls itself 966x768.
<Rolle> toshiba doens't support linux well--ever
<DanaG> yes, 966.
<Rolle> and my laptop is semi-new
<Rolle> picked it up last august
<crdlb> we have a new low-end toshiba that doesn't resume from suspend when you open the lid
<crdlb> except once in a while when it does
<DanaG> Heh, 3D graphics is currently set as a higher priority for the radeon developers than power management.
<DanaG> For me, power management would be top priority.
<Rolle> i have toshiba satelite m305d-s4830
<crdlb> not everybody has a laptop :)
<TuTUXG> for better linux support, go with dell or lenovo or even hp
<Rolle> i went with the most bang for the buck
<DanaG> something odd on Toshiba laptops (at least the one I have): fn-ANYTHING gives an ACPI event, so you have practically limitless bindable keys with acpid.
<DanaG> fn-space.  fn-q.  fn-any-letter-you-wish
<TuTUXG> that's nice
<Rolle> 4g of ram with good processor for 700 bucks
<Rolle> i couldn't pass it up
<SeveredCross> That's handy.
 * crdlb has .5g
<Rolle> well my fn works for a few keys---the dimming settings work
<JanC> actually, I know that several people inside Toshiba & Sony want support for linux/Ubuntu
 * DanaG has an HP EliteBook 8530w.
<crdlb> that's good
<Rolle> my old computer has 386 gb its running 8.04  without problems---just very slow
<DanaG> Kickass, but expensive.
<TuTUXG> i hate sony laptops
<Rolle> err
<Rolle> mb
<JanC> it's just that they aren't the ones to make final decisions about budget  ;)
<crdlb> they mainly just need to stop making buggy bioses with workarounds in the windows drivers :)
<Rolle> vista works like a charm minus the bloatedness of it and the asking you everytime youw ant to do something which is a pain in the ass
<Rolle> i tried to test vista 7 but it wouldnt load in the virtualbox
<JanC> crdlb: that would help a lot, but unfortunately most manufacturers have this flaw  :-(
<Rolle> and shit---i'm not going to pay microsoft to give me a service pack that fixes their mistakes in vista
<Awsoonn> DanaG: how do you capture those acpi events I woudl like to do some fun stuff there
<DanaG> stop the acpi daemon, and then sudo cat /proc/acpi/event
<DanaG> stopping the daemon: sudo invoke-rc.d acpid stop
<DanaG> Then you can fiddle with the files in /etc/acpi/events/
<Awsoonn> DanaG: sweet~ learning is happening
<Awsoonn> ^^
<Rolle> crdlb:  can you close my bugreport?  its not needed cause fglrx isn't activated right?
<Rolle> i don't know how to close it
<JanC> Rolle: mark the status as invalid (with explanation)?
<Rolle> the explanation would be:  I'm stupid.  I didn't realize fglrx wasn't enabled yet hence why it didn't work.  ?
<JanC> that's fine  ;)
<Rolle> =p  you ass
<Rolle> i was looking for an explanation that didn't call me a dumbass
<Rolle> =p
<DanaG> major fail: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/safari4.png
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/safari4_2.png
<daftykins> lol are those buttons meant to be safari's ones?
<daftykins> are you a webdev or something?
<DanaG> The tabs are in the titlebar.  Yes, that's Safari 4.
<daftykins> safari's such a bag
<DanaG> I just installed it specifically so I can mock it.  =P
<daftykins> ic
<daftykins> out of interest can you test something for me?
<DanaG> Sure.
<hanasaki> anyone notice their syslog not rotating?
<daftykins> if you go to the compatibility tab of the safari shortcut, and disable desktop compositing and the other one relating to aero, so aero turns off when safari runs, does it cure it?
<DanaG> I'll check.
<daftykins> and thus run and appear normally sort of "classic'd"
<daftykins> thanks
<DanaG> Oh yeah, note that I have it set to DPI scaling, 145DPI.
<DanaG> s
<hanasaki> brb.. if you have info on the syslog rotating.. Priv msg me is ok
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/safari_noaero.png
<DanaG> No matter how you slice it, that's one ugly beast.
<SeveredCross> Still looks mildly retared.
<SeveredCross> Those tabs are idiotic.
<DanaG> s/beast/fruit/
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> thanks DanaG
<DanaG> So many non-Microsoft things seem to make assumptions that size X font == Y pixels.  Not true, if DPI != 96.
<DanaG> Note that this is Win7.
<DanaG> "XP Style" dpi scaling, 150%.
<DanaG> Linux does far, far far better with high-DPI.
<DanaG> And Apple... doesn't even try.  At all.
<daftykins> oic
<DanaG> Even on OS X.
<DanaG> =P
<daftykins> sometimes sites in safari on OS X look bigger than ones in a browser on Windows though
<daftykins> 'tis odd
 * DanaG has a 147dpi display... makes for gloriously smooth fonts in Linux.
<DanaG> Now if only that *fglrx*ing radeon had power management.
 * DanaG is using *fglrx* to replace *frig*
<DanaG> =P
<daftykins> haha
<DanaG> I really don't think highly of Apple.  =P
<daftykins> neither do i
<daftykins> i run 2 x Dell 2408's
<daftykins> 24" 1920x1200 LCDs
 * DanaG has an HP EliteBook laptop.
<DanaG> kickass, but some things don't work quite right with Linux.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> I have the 15" one, with ATI (by choice, instead of NV).
<daftykins> you actually actively chose ATI? O_O
<daftykins> mind you i suppose nvidia chips in laptops have been dying a lot lately
<daftykins> bit sketchy
<daftykins> i have had two friends with bad nvidia graphics in their laptops
<daftykins> very strange symptoms occur
 * crdlb would probably choose intel over either
<crdlb> probably an R500 for a desktop though
<daftykins> i have a sony ultra portable laptop, compiz on intrepid runs nicely on the intel GMA950 gfx it has
<DanaG> ATI chip is also lower power, when in Windows -- gives longer battery life.
<DanaG> Choice was essentially HD3650 versus 8600-series.
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> tbh if you want battery you should use an ultra-portable :D
<daftykins> though sadly my sony is best off in Windows for good battery
<DanaG> not quite right... there's a bell curve.
<daftykins> 6-7hrs vs. 4hrs in ubuntu
<DanaG> At least with this EliteBook line, the 14" one has a higher max time, given optimum specs, than the 12 or the 15.
<DanaG> One thing bugs me in Windows: it can never seem to leave the friggin' hard drive alone!
<DanaG> I have never, ever, ever seen a Windows box let the main system drive spin down.  Ever.
<DanaG> I do like having a hardware mute, too.
<daftykins> oh i definitely have
<daftykins> doesn't last long though :D
<daftykins> drive power saving like that is bad though, induces extra wear on them
<DanaG> Not if you tweak it correctly.
<DanaG> I have my ext4 set to data=journal, with a 15-minute commit time.
<daftykins> no, it's a hardware thing
<daftykins> drives can only survive x number of spin ups/down in their lifetime
<DanaG> It's a moot point when the gpu is sucking so much power, though.
<daftykins> hrmm
<virtuald> is there a way to list what files in /lib32/ and /usr/lib32/ don't belong to any package?
<maxride> So,...anyone know a good audio fix for 9.04?
<daftykins> ye
<daftykins> wait for beta
<daftykins> 8D
<maxride> =/
<daftykins> or better still, release
<maxride> Erm....anything before that?
 * DanaG has audio working fine. =P
<DanaG> what's your issue?
<maxride> Doesn't work at all....
<maxride> Just, no sound.
<maxride> I tried changing everything to ALSA...but that made the whole system unstable...so it's back to autodetect.
<DanaG> ah.  try in gnome-terminal: alsamixer -c0
<DanaG> check for muting.
<maxride> How can I tell? I'd assume if "<MASTER>" is red, it's muted?
<maxride> Wait, I see how it works now...Yea, nothing seems to be muted.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if you have multiple audio devices, and PulseAudio is using the wrong one, or something.
<DanaG> try aplay -l (lowercase L)
<maxride> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<maxride> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<maxride>   Subdevices: 1/1
<maxride>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<maxride> =/
<DanaG> hmm, only one device.  I seem to remember myself having issues with a STAC9250 chip, a while ago.
<DanaG> Anything special in dmesg, related to sound  or ALSA or hda or such?  Summarize, not paste.  =P
<maxride> It was autodetected before the Alpha reinstall...so I guess....well, clearly the audio system has been revamped.
<maxride> [  147.302143] warning: `pulseaudio' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<maxride> [   11.081602] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8
<maxride> [   11.224730] WARNING: synaptics was reset on resume, see synaptics_resume_reset if you have trouble on resume
<maxride> [   11.519821] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<maxride> [   11.520085] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<maxride> [   11.554657] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input9
<maxride> >_>;  ANything useful?
<maxride> No mention of ALSA in there.
<DanaG> hmm, nothing I see that I'd know what to do with.
<maxride> ...Ouch...I guess I just need to play with it?
<maxride> I mean....when I go into preferences and click the "Test" button it acts as though it's doing the test...
<zcat[1]> My alt-F2 does nothing. Expecting a run dialog. Any ides where to start looking for the problem?
<SeveredCross> I have a STAC9250, have no problems.
<SeveredCross> zcat[1]: Is Alt re-bound by something?
<SeveredCross> Metacity handles Alt-F2, and it works fine here.
<zcat[1]> how would I test if alt is rebound?
<zcat[1]> alt-F4 just closed my browser...
<zcat[1]> so I guess that tells me something "alt" is working still..
<crdlb> zcat[1]: enable gnome compat in ccsm :/
<zcat[1]> ahhh which tab  in ccsm?
<SeveredCross> Ah, hmm. Must be auto-enabled here.
<crdlb> it's right there at the top
<zcat[1]> found it ;)
<zcat[1]> Woot, alt-f2 works again, thanks!
<zcat[1]> so simple, has been bugging me for days now..
<SeveredCross> Oh wow, the new notifications for volume changes are NICE.
 * DanaG gets NONE at all now.
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:16342): CRITICAL **: load_icon: assertion `info' failed
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:16342): WARNING **: bubble_recalc_size(): WARNING, no layout!!!
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:16342): WARNING **: WARNING: No layout defined!!!
<SeveredCross> -_-'
<maccam-sager> have the rc2 sysv init scripts been rewritten as upstart scripts yet?
<maccam-sager> i know that at least through hardy, upstart has been the default init process, but it has been using sysv scripts through a compatibility layer
<urkki> When ATI-drivers for my HD Radeon 3450 are compatible?
<maccam-sager> urkki: you mean the ATI closed source Catalyst Driver? they have to release a new version that is compatible with Xserver 1.6. they don't have a timeline on that. it won't happen until at least april though, because ATI has confirmed that there will be no support for it in this month's 9.3 release
<urkki> maccam-sager: Ok, thanks. Thats a bummer from ATI
<SeveredCross> I thought the RadeonHD driver was supposed to have enough support to get by on for the HD cards.
<maccam-sager> urkki: watch phoronix.com, you'll hear the news there when it happens
<maccam-sager> oh yeah you can use the OSS drivers, but there's not 3D support right now
<maccam-sager> *no
<SeveredCross> Ah, must stop at R500-based cards then.
<SeveredCross> My R500-based Mobility Radeon X1400 has 3D support, w/ Compiz and all.
<Ienorand> Hia, anyone knows how to revert update-manager's behaviour to old one, (with notification icons insted of popups)?
<maccam-sager> SeveredCross: it's r500/r600 only right now
<SeveredCross> Ah, r600 too.
<maccam-sager> i don't think it is a full 3D implementation though. have you tried running Nexuiz or any graphics intensive 3D game?
<savvas> xulrunner-1.9 is broken
<savvas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.7/libxul.so')
<scizzo-> savvas: I had no problem with the i386 one
<scizzo-> savvas: probably the amd64 package is broken then
<savvas> scizzo-: thanks, I've filed a bug report: bug 338607 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338607 in xulrunner-1.9 "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338607
<savvas> wheow, thank god i still have a copy of the old one in apt archive
<savvas> scizzo-: do you have firefox-3.0-gnome-support installed?
<Alexia_Death> is knetworkmanager-s inabillity to connect to anything a known bug?
<xukun> hi all. Is there a way to install jaunty nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 8.10?
<savvas> xukun: have you tried: sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases; jockey-gtk -u
<savvas> xukun: then run: jockey-gtk
<DanaG> there's a ppa for newer nvidia in intrepid.
<xukun> savvas, I,m using ubuntu 8.10 do I need to add something in the sources list. and how can I restore things if it gates messy?
<scizzo-> savvas: yes I have that installed
<savvas> xukun: 180 is backported to intrepid, it should be included in intrepid-updates
<xukun> savvas, great thanks I will try
<xukun> savvas, thanks that worked just fine
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-11286
<zniavre> ooops sorry
<xukun> does anybody know if its possible to tell the video card only to send the video signal to the tv and no audio?
<xukun> does anybody know a good video card with hdmi not one with dvi?
<daftykins> don't think any come with it still
<DanaG> look on Newegg "Power Search"
<DanaG> you can check so it only shows ones that have at least one HDMI.
<maccam-sager> why does it look like upstart development for ubuntu has stalled? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart
<maccam-sager> the last update was in october, the version in the repository (0.3) is 5 months old, and since then a new version (0.5) was released
<theholyduck> maccam-sager, because ubuntu has this nasty tendency of being outdated. and nobody uses upstart anyway :P
<maccam-sager> theholyduck: upstart is the default actually
<maccam-sager> (in ubuntu)
<theholyduck> well nobody SANE uses upstart
<theholyduck> in other news
<theholyduck> aptsh is awesome
<theholyduck> its the greatest apt frontend ever
<theholyduck> and i found it by accident
<maccam-sager> theholyduck: it's been the default in Ubuntu since 6.10 ;-)
<theholyduck> ubuntu isnt created by sane people though
<maccam-sager> sysv needs to be replaced sooner rather than later, so...
<theholyduck> xorg needs to be replaced aswell
<theholyduck> but i dont see ubuntu rushing to fixing that
<maccam-sager> theholyduck: why do you think xorg needs replacing?
<theholyduck> maccam-sager, x11 is a OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD standard
<theholyduck> it wasnt intended to do most of the things i has to do now
<maccam-sager> (xorg is also much larger and has more dependencies than init)
<theholyduck> and has been extended with a buttload of hacks
<theholyduck> and workardounds
<theholyduck> to make it do direct rendering and hardware accelration
<theholyduck> its client server model is broken
<theholyduck> due to how desktops works these days
<theholyduck> and gtk and qt both have to implement hacks to make stuff look good on xorg
<theholyduck> maccam-sager, im willing to bet that atleast half the code in xorg currently is redundant or useless
<theholyduck> we need a non compitable step forward
<maccam-sager> well there's work starting on wayland
<theholyduck> they want to retain some compitability
<theholyduck> and you end up with the problem microsoft has
<crdlb> X does not need to be replaced
<theholyduck> maintaining security while at the SAME TIME providing compitability with your badly designed previous standards
<maccam-sager> i would say that X's main problem was that development slowed way down
<maccam-sager> but it seems to be picking up again
<theholyduck> maccam-sager, its a bloated broken piece of shit that keeps getting worse for every release
<crdlb> X will soon be able to run as user, so security won't be nearly as much of an issue
<theholyduck> maccam-sager, we need to get rid of it as quickly as possible
<theholyduck> all the developers i know who have to interface directly with X
<theholyduck> keeps telling me how horrible it is
<crdlb> and how will replacing it be magically better?
<crdlb> who's going to port all the thousands and thousands of apps?
<theholyduck> crdlb, if you port gtk and qt, most of the work would allready be done :pø
<theholyduck> if you REALLY must. implement a slow x11 layer
<crdlb> except for the whole testing part
<crdlb> fixing Xlib seems more rational ...
<theholyduck> crdlb, but thats impossible :P
<crdlb> cf. XCB
<theholyduck> if you cant break the standard you cant fix it
<theholyduck> ofcourse if xorg decided to stick it to the man and redesign how xorg worked on the backend
<theholyduck> cleaned up how it does direct hardware access and simlar
<theholyduck> and you know. broke x11 design
<crdlb> it _is_ being cleaned up
<theholyduck> then that would allready improve things
<theholyduck> crdlb, but they still stick to the standard
<theholyduck> wich means it can only get so good
<crdlb> what standard?
<theholyduck> crdlb, the x11 design :P
<theholyduck> the 1970's idea :P
<crdlb> there's nothing wrong with the X11 protocol
<crdlb> well, not nothing, but it's not something that needs to be thrown out
<theholyduck> the client server model doesnt work anymore
<theholyduck> because almost all developers are failures that rely on local stuff like hal
<crdlb> it works fine; it's quite powerful in fact
<theholyduck> crdlb, well it works. but most APPS dont :P
<theholyduck> because developers like most people
<theholyduck> are idiots
<theholyduck> they are just stupid at diffrent things
<crdlb> uh, what?
<theholyduck> crdlb, developers do stupid things
<theholyduck> its true :P
<theholyduck> even though almost any SANE developer would use libav* directly instead of gstreamer
<theholyduck> there are still people that use gstreamer
<crdlb> -_-
<crdlb> ok, I think that's enough for today
<ButterflyOfFire> Hi again :)
<ikonia> hello
<ButterflyOfFire> I updated Jaunty Jackalope today and restarted my machine. I tried again de force the mode 1280x1024 on my NVIDIA Driver but this doesn't work but when I make CRTL+ALT+ + or CTRL+ALT+ - I have a huge screen
<ButterflyOfFire> By the way my NVIDIA Driver is working fine and Compiz Fusion too
<ButterflyOfFire> Just cannot get the mode 1280X1024
<ButterflyOfFire> I can pastebin my xorg.conf if you want
<schmidtm> hi, since yesterdays updates i get the following message when trying to ping over my wireless: ping sendmsg no buffer space available
<ikonia> ButterflyOfFire: how can you say the drivers are working fine if you're saying it's not working ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ikonia, I mean that compiz is working with this driver
<ButterflyOfFire> I'm not a driver developper
<ButterflyOfFire> With Ubuntu 8.10 I coutdn't even get it work
<ButterflyOfFire> I'll go back "alphatesting" Jackalope
<xukun> Is the nVidia GeForce 9400 chipset supported either in 8.10 or 9.04?
<ikonia> xukun: check the supported hardware list
<ikonia> xukun: or look at the support for the kernel that runs in the version you want
<xukun> ikonia, do have a link for me?
<ikonia> !hcl > xukun
<ubottu> xukun, please see my private message
<ButterflyOfFire> By the way my NVIDIA is : pci@0000:00:05.0    display     C51G [GeForce 6100]
<xukun> ikonia, Thanks but I don't see a section for chipsets. What I need to look?
<ikonia> xukun: you need to look in the 2.6.24 kernel which is what 8.10 is running and see if your chipset is supported
<ikonia> xukun: or look at the 3rd party nvidia drivers on nvidia's website should you chose to use them
<xukun> ikonia, I have no Idea how to look that in the kernel
<VSpike> Are there python version conflicts for everyone, or have I just uniquely screwed up my packages?
<ikonia> xukun: isn't a GeForce 9400 a video card ?
<ButterflyOfFire> VSpike,  I didn't notice a python version conflicts on my machine.
<VSpike> ButterflyOfFire: have a problem with python-4suite-xml and python-webkitgtk requiring python < 2.6, but an upgrade to 2.6 is required for gimp, hpijs and many other python packages
<ButterflyOfFire> I think I read about this problem especially python-webkitgtk but I don't remember
<xukun> ikonia, yes but if you look this mb Gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H (GF9400 - S775) it has that chipset
<ikonia> xukun: then I have no idea if it is supported, I suspect it won't be supported without 3rd party nvidia kernel modules
<xukun> ikonia, thanks for all the help
<ButterflyOfFire> VSpike, now I remember I wanted to install Gwibber and got this problem with python-webkitgtk
<VSpike> yeah, that's the one
<VSpike> I have it installed, but it's preventing me upgrading python and thus holding back a whole bunch of other stuff too
<VSpike> Was that your LP bug then?
<ButterflyOfFire> nope I was'nt mine VSpike
<ButterflyOfFire> I'm very lazy to report bugs in english :p
<VSpike> :)
<phytopius> i hope someone can help me to get my graphics work. i have a ati radeon x1400 with 8.10 everything was ok now when i go into hardware drivers it only shows me an ati fire gl and it tells me that the driver is already insatlled
<phytopius> i already have tried to reinstall it but without any effects
<bardyr> phytopius, amd has not yet released a gfx driver that is compatible with jaunty
<bardyr> phytopius, the only thing you can do it to wait until then
<phytopius> ah ok thx
<bardyr> hopefully they will release one soon
<phytopius> maybe
<Ng> ooh, shiny new icons for NM in notify-osd
<ziroday> Ng: you're starting to make me hope my router falls over
<Ng> haha
<jpds> Ng: I believe more are on their way ;-) (bug #338345)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338345 in human-icon-theme "Human Icon Theme package ver 0.33.2, in launchpad, needs sponsoring for Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338345
<Ng> I hadn't restarted for some time and did earlier, and now I get a pretty picture of an ethernet socket :)
<BUGabundo> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x800 +0+0, CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1440x900 +1280+0' (Mode 2720x900, id: 67) on X screen 0.
<BUGabundo> what does mean?
<BUGabundo> screen are TOO big?
<Exilant> in jaunty, is there/will there be a way to view/mount internal encrypted partitions not in the fstab?
<Exilant> right now i fail to mount internal and external partions if they are encrypted
<Exilant> (internal ones are not shown, so only mountable from a shell, external ones fail in dolphin, not shown in device-manager)
<BUGabundo1> Exilant: they all use GVFS
<BUGabundo1> and are shown inside $HOME/.gvfs
<Exilant> that's an emty folder here
<Exilant> should it be like that?
<BUGabundo1> it empty until you mount something
<Exilant> ah, gnome
<Exilant> sorry, i failed tto mention i'm using kubuntu
<vbgunz> BUGabundo1: remember my suspend issues?
<BUGabundo1> no sorry
<BUGabundo1> oh wait!! the resume from dead disk
<BUGabundo1> ?
<vbgunz> BUGabundo1: yeah
<vbgunz> well, finally got both of them working ram/disk
<BUGabundo1> great!
<BUGabundo1> kernel team helped you out?
<vbgunz> well, not really. been waiting for emails from them or anything really to help them out any way I could. I haven't been updated on my bug though
<vbgunz> but I have a question, maybe you or anyone can help. I tried the no_console_suspend kernel parameter *but* it doesn't seem to do anything. what I am after is a really verbose suspend/resume screen sort of like booting up the first time without quiet and splash. I am in man pm-suspend *but* dont see anything
<vbgunz> would anyone know how I can really verbose messages on suspend/resume?
<vbgunz> hey shadeslayeryou had a problem once with X11 and dual screens right?
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: ^^, sorry, I appended you onto your name
<BUGabundo1> vbgunz: over my head there!
<vbgunz> BUGabundo1: heh, its cool. I believe it should be absolutely possible but I am missing it :(
<vbgunz> I don't like looking at black screens :/
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> like my rez was too low/high for my SDTV
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: on thought you had a problem with twinview
<shadeslayer> i think i said so
<vbgunz> I got twinview working with nvidia here. I don't have the best xorg.conf but would upload it if you would like to take a look at it
<shadeslayer> basically my notebook screen was fine,but was not completly projected on my SDTV
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> like i had to scroll to the edges
<vbgunz> well, I am using two CRT monitors connected through a DVI adapter on a single card
<shadeslayer> i use S-video
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: what you can try is this at a terminal $ gtf 1920 1080 60   ... gtf, the width, the height and refresh, it will give you a modeline
<vbgunz> http://dpaste.com/7926/
<vbgunz> the modeline that returns is really helpful. it works 100% of the time for me and is great for custom resolutions
<vbgunz> beware of my option ->  "UseEDID" "FALSE"   ... I use that to force custom resolutions
<shadeslayer> ok ill have a looksie
<shadeslayer> thanks
<vbgunz> no problem, you're welcome. I never tried svideo but hopefully something in my xorg will maybe clear things up. I hope it helps
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: btw i also found a nifty tool
<vbgunz> ?
<shadeslayer> nvtv-out
<shadeslayer> did not try it out
<shadeslayer> its from nVidia
<vbgunz> I don't even know if I have a tv-tuner card and if I did, I would most likely not use it. not sure why *but* youtube, and comedy central clips already steal enough of my time :/
<vbgunz> I believe I have the s out though
<vbgunz> damn. latest updates in Jaunty broke the "who desktop" widget :/
<vbgunz> sho*
<vbgunz> heh, show*
<shadeslayer> haha
<vbgunz> :)
<shadeslayer> didnt even try out jaunty on my vbox
<shadeslayer> ><
<vbgunz> jaunty was all I could get working on my system. built a new box and had problems installing until I tried jaunty.
<Exilant> who desktop?
<vbgunz> Exilant: Show
<vbgunz> got a bit dyslexic if thats how you spell it
<Exilant> ah, ok
<vbgunz> damn. I am trying to get verbose messages on suspend/resume. I don't want to build a kernel with debugging. I am not really trying to debug am only trying to get a little bit more verbose out from those operations. I hate looking at a black screen :/
<vbgunz> at this point I'll settle on -> | ============================================                                   | 81% ... heh
<BUGabundo1> akgraner: hi gorgeous
<akgraner> BUGabundo1: hello
<BUGabundo1> hi girls
<shadeslayer> hey guys can i forcefully upgrade to a newer kernel ??
<shadeslayer> someone in #ubuntu is asking
<ikonia> shadeslayer: no - you can't
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can only upgrade to packages that are available
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well i think the repos are not being hit
<ikonia> not being hit ???
<ikonia> what do you mean
<shadeslayer> ill paste his update
<ikonia> shadeslayer: is this a problem in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: who is asking this ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> new-tu
<ikonia> right
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127262/
<charlie-tca> ikonia: what about the vanilla kernel thing
<charlie-tca> ?
<charlie-tca> or is that not right?
<shadeslayer> well hes a newb
<ikonia> the vanilla kernel will only mirror the patched version
<shadeslayer> i dont think he can compile a kernel
 * charlie-tca keeps quiet to learn from ikonia now
<unixdawg> ok having a issue with audio
<unixdawg> its playing all my mp3 and mpg at double rate
<unixdawg> audicty and mplayer
<unixdawg> it just started 2 days ago
<unixdawg> dvd play fine
<unixdawg> ok I am having major issues with mp3 mpg and avi they all play at x2 rate
<unixdawg> and jittery
<unixdawg> pulse audio is giving a res * next to it
<unixdawg> res/red
<unixdawg_> anyone else having audio issues with audicty and other players with music skipping for no reason
<bardyr> unixdawg_, it seems like the latest updates broke gstreamer
<unixdawg_> ok
<unixdawg_> that explains alot
<bardyr> unixdawg_, try using sudo
<bardyr> unixdawg_, it fixed my sound
<unixdawg_> ok
<unixdawg> bardyr, how ?
<unixdawg> what command
<bardyr> sudo application
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> then it worked normal after that ?
<s0u][ight> no package updates for the last 2 days?
<Pici> Er. I'm getting plenty of updates.
<s0u][ight> i have no updates at all :| for the few days
<Pici> How are you trying to upgrade?
<s0u][ight> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Pici> s0u][ight: Try using dist-upgrade instead.
<Pici> That will pull in new dependencies
<s0u][ight> Pici, i've upgraded to jaunty already
<Pici> s0u][ight: dist-upgrade is not for upgrading between releases.  It pulls in packages that require new dependencies, while just 'upgrade' does not.
<s0u][ight> Pici, didn't bring something new in
<Pici> s0u][ight: Mind pasting your sources.list file?
<s0u][ight> http://rafb.net/p/8EckJH30.html
<Pici> s0u][ight: That mirror doesn't appear to have updated.  Take a look at the last modified dates for the Release file in http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<s0u][ight> Pici, going to change servers, thanks for noticing that
<s0u][ight> the test gave me a server from the netherlands as the best one :-)
<Anarhist> i've just installed jaunty, and now when i go to any folder in the menu rather than opening nautilus it opens up Audacious and tries to play that folder's contents as files
<Slartibartfast> Anarhist: > ubuntu+1
<FFForever> anyone else notice the difference between opera and firefox on cpu usage?, when using opera my system hovers around .20 (is that normal?), but when using firefox i hover around .50-1.20 on the load =\
<FFForever> also how can i stop apache and mysql from auto starting?
<TheInfinity> FFForever: you want to learn about /etc/rc* :)
<shadeslayer> hmmm for some reason i cant join #ubuntu
<cumulus007> My apt hangs on Removing libgnome-keyring1.0-cil from Mono
<FFForever> Anyone know how i can stop network manager from changing my dns?
<unixdawg> is your nick registerd?
<shadeslayer> me??
<unixdawg> yes
<shadeslayer> yeah,i think someone similar to my IP was banned
<shadeslayer> XD
<unixdawg> hmm
<unixdawg> brb
<FFForever> no one?
<Exilant> FFForever: you can add some prepend in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Exilant> so network manager will add it's dns servers after that
<FFForever> Exilant, how/where do i add them?
<DanaG> prepend is before, append is after.
<Exilant> there should be a line commented out in that file #prepend 1.2.3.4; or so
<Exilant> uncomment it and insert your dns
<FFForever> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<FFForever> how do i add more then one add a ,?
<Exilant> by the way, should in jaunty /etc/resolv.conf now be a symlink?
<Exilant> FFForever: not sure, i think it was two lines like that
<FFForever> i only see one =\
<d1g1t> add another one?
<Exilant> hm, i'm not sure, i thought i did it like that, but apparently i just added one then, when facing the same question :)
<FFForever> here goes nothing =)
<gmiernicki> anyone got the url for the package selection/request website?
<gmiernicki> er, for jaunty?
<gmiernicki> :D
<Pici> Package request?
<Pici> gmiernicki: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<calc> new OOo uploading to Jaunty now
<calc> should be installable in about 7-8 hours i would guess
<Pici> calc: Thanks for the fyi
<calc> it still has known issues with gvfs at least for me, but i needed to get it uploaded today for alpha 6
<calc> of course the previous version had the same gvfs issues as well
<calc> i think the gvfs issues are probably gvfs fault though, but still need to track it down, i got a few issues resolved in gvfs fuse over the past couple weeks so at least OOo can save to a fuse mount now
<gmiernicki> i came across a site that detailed what packages would be in jaunty
<gmiernicki> and it appeared u could request/nominate packages for inclusion
<gmiernicki> i kno its prolly beyond the date for that
<gmiernicki> but, i was just curious to see whats included
<calc> gmiernicki: new gnome, new OOo, new kernel, probably other new things too, new notification system
<gnomefreak> gmiernicki: its a bit late for that. feature freeze is in affect. you can file a bug for it. if its important ernough you might beable to get an exception (assuming you package it. file a bug and see what happens
<gnomefreak> in the topic there should be a link for what has changed
<calc> OOo upload done :)
<calc> should be done building 6hr or so
<calc> 36hr for arm, etc :)
<failers> how do i update my 8.10 to jaunty
<failers> do i have to reinstall?
<charlie-tca> failers: update-manager -d  in a terminal, but see the release notes, too.
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<failers> ye ye im just doing it for the experience i dont want stability i want cutting edge development ^^
<failers> also just wanna se how far it is in development
<charlie-tca> If you don't want stability and can live with broken at times, it's great
<failers> :)
<failers> charlie-tca that command isnt for kubuntu i guess
<failers> thought it shouldnt mather but it didnt exist
<charlie-tca> I didn't know that
<failers> do-release-upgrade -d
<failers> for kubuntu
<failers> thanks anyway for directing me the right way
<matt____> Hi, I want to file a bug report on an issue I am having with high CPU usage with Xorg, but I want to make my bug report useful - any hints?
<magcius> Just curious, is python-libtorrent built for Python 2.6?
<magcius> Deluge says it can't find libtorrent.
<failers> Oo
<failers> when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 it uninstalled mysql
<failers> :P
<corvix> hi there ... I'm running kubuntu jaunty and found some issues ... now I wonder if they are know and if I should report them ...
<charlie-tca> corvix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<corvix> one is a kde startup lag, the other seems to be an interaction between dolphin and mplayerthumbs
<charlie-tca> If they are not known, you probably should report them
<CosmiChaos> Is anyone experienced with floppy drives? I added a fstab line, module line for the drive and rebooted. Now its reading fine and makes fine noises an writing. But the changes are not saved any ideas? I tried fdflush, but that is exactly not what i want. i want the data from the buffers to be written, not flushed. anywys, when i unmound and mount the floppy, all tthe data i wrote is lost. please help.
<CosmiChaos> i trie dgflppy for formatting, sure it works in all three modes, but still when i mount the drive the data is still there
<drostie> CosmiChaos: have you tried dd-ing /dev/zero to the floppy?
 * Ienorand oogles the floppy user as if he was from the 18th cent.
<magcius> Just curious, is python-libtorrent built for Python 2.6?
<magcius> Deluge says it can't find libtorrent.
<crdlb> magcius: apparently not yet
<CosmiChaos> drostie: how do i do that?
<magcius> crdlb, then why is a broken Deluge provided in the packages?
<crdlb> see the topic :P
<crdlb> "alpha"
<CosmiChaos> drostie: btw i have three floppys all three not permanently writable
<drostie> figure out what the partition is called (let's say /dev/sda1, though that's probably wrong) and then type into a console: [sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1] and see what happens.
<CosmiChaos> ok wait
<magcius> crdlb, any workarounds I can try?
<CosmiChaos> drostie: should i dd the floppy mounted or unmounted?
<CosmiChaos> [sudo] password for cypherdelic:
<CosmiChaos> dd: öffne „/dev/fd0“: Read-only file system
<CosmiChaos> lol??
<drostie> CosmiChaos: unmounted.
<CosmiChaos> dry my fault had the lock in for testing purposes so lets see whats happened after dd'ing the floppy
<drostie> CosmiChaos: is the little read0only switch on the floppies open, or closed?
<drostie> *read-only
<drostie> should kill the file system thereupon. you might use xxd to view the raw contents before and after a dd to make sure it's working.
<CosmiChaos> drostie: still after dding and mounting my floppy all the data is there
<CosmiChaos> xannot format or save anything to any floppy neither nautilus and my floppy-drive claim that they wrot estuff
<drostie> CosmiChaos: then I really don't know what to say. You're sure that fd0 is your floppy?
<crdlb> magcius: none that I know of; the packages just need to be updated
<CosmiChaos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root            13 2009-03-06 22:14 fd -> /proc/self/fd
<CosmiChaos> brw-rw----   1 root floppy      2,   0 2009-03-06 23:17 fd0
<CosmiChaos> drostie: maybe my bios is fault, thats why i need a sata-boot disk *lmao*
<martyfuhry> anyone know about ubuntu 9.04's default wireless stuff? my eeepc had wireless working out of the box on 8.10, but upgrading to 9.04 seemed to break it
<dtchen> which kernel are you using? [if you're using an Ubuntu kernel, see /proc/version_signature]
<martyfuhry> 2.6.27-11-generic
<crdlb> you should be on 2.6.28
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> hi dtchen
<dtchen> hi
<BUGabundo> no sound yet here, oever alsa or PA
<BUGabundo> OSS works only 30% of reboots too
<BUGabundo> :(
<dtchen> ping me in 30 mins; i'm working on pa atm
<tim_sharitt> none of my short cut keys work in jaunty anymore. Is this a common problem, or something I may have messed up on my end?
<dtchen> which "short cut keys"?
<magcius> Is it a feature or a bug (hopefully fixed) that the current release of notify-osd in Jaunty can only display one notification at a time.
<maco> magcius: feature
<magcius> maco, are you serious? The mockup says otherwise.
<maco> so you dont have to try to read 15 notification bubbles at once
<maco> because that's hard when it only lasts a few moments
<maco> it can show a brightness/volume/battery notificatoin at the same time as a messaging one
<maco> but only 1 of each of those types at a time
<dtchen> notify-osd is still work in progress
<dtchen> surely you don't expect it to spring forth from the ocean completely feature-complete?
<magcius> maco, uggh, what about applications that show notification on song change? I would have a backlog of about 15 messages where I have to wait 3 seconds for each one.
<crdlb> with time running out :)
<magcius> dtchen, I was just wondering if it was implemented that way on purpose.
<maco> magcius: your songs change that quickly? O_o
<magcius> maco, I skip songs a lot.
<maco> that'd be....0.2 songs per second!
<maco> er
<maco> 0.2 seconds per song
<maco> :P
<magcius> maco, the idea is that if a song I want to skip comes up (which I can tell by the notification), I can skip it.
<danbhfive> Is anyone able to make a failed connection to a wpa encrypted network, with network manager?
<maco> danbhfive: you want to force a failure?
<magcius> Also, can notify-osd currently attach notifications to GTK objects, like Galago's implementation?
<danbhfive> maco: well, I gave severe errors when I put in the wrong password
<crdlb> magcius: maybe your music player should be closing the old one when it switches in rapid succession
<danbhfive> *get
<dtchen> (hmm, stale topic)
<magcius> crdlb, how do I close the old one? I have a custom made bash script that uses notify-send.
<maco> danbhfive: so you want one of us to force a failure to see if we get errors too?
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways.  Jaunty Alpha 5 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 5 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<crdlb> magcius: oh :/
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-07
<magcius> crdlb, can notify-send dismiss the current notification?
<maco> dtchen: "break your system in bad ways" ...as opposed to breaking in good ways?
<danbhfive> maco: er, yeah?  But warning, I get a system lockup
<crdlb> magcius: it doesn't appear so
<maco> O_O
<dtchen> maco: ?
<maco> danbhfive: well my wpa passphrase gets rejected all the time on...well any network but my own (?) and it doesnt lock my system
<danbhfive> maco: Im trying to confirm its an actual bug, and not just me
<dtchen> (i only removed the udev portion)
<magcius> crdlb, what library do I build against then?
<maco> dtchen: yeah but im still laughing at that
<magcius> Is it still the same libnotify?
<crdlb> magcius: yes
<magcius> Using d-bus messaging?
<maco> you can uninstall notify-osd
<crdlb> libnotify has python and vala bindings (and of course there's C)
<magcius> crdlb, but is notify-osd using a different libnotify library?
<crdlb> yes, or you could use dbus directly, I guess
<crdlb> no, it's just a different service implementing the same API
<maco> magcius: the library is notify-osd
<maco> magcius: notify-send is still the same command though
<crdlb> no, the library is libnotify?
<maco> er...ok im confused
<maco> i thought libnotify meant you get those little yellow bubbles in lower right corner
<crdlb> notify-osd and notification-daemon are the two choices for the service which listens on dbus to display the popups
<magcius> maco, that's notification-daemon
<maco> oooooh
<maco> ok
<maco> sorry
<danbhfive> maco: hmmm, then I don't know whats going on.  My system crashes everytime
<maco> danbhfive: could be your driver
<magcius> crdlb, what about notify-daemon?
<maco> danbhfive: what happens if it fails from the command line instead of nm?
<crdlb> never heard of that
<danbhfive> maco: I haven't tested that yet.  I suppose thats the next step.  Its just such a pain, since it locks up my system  :)
<magcius> crdlb, it's in the Ubuntu package index, I'm assuming it's nothing important.
<crdlb> magcius: it's not installed and not available here, so ... :)
<crdlb> probably an old name for a package
<magcius> Is there then a way to get the ID for the current message displaying?
<magcius> Why is notify-osd in the Orca package?
<magcius> err... /var/lib/python-support/orca
<magcius> Not package, directory/.
<maco> ...is not
<maco> oh
<maco> wait yes there is one...
<maco> it says there's a notify-osd script for orca, in dpkg -S's output
<magcius> That's the only notify-osd locate found.
<maco> what does orca do again?
<magcius> Screen reader.
<maco> dpkg -S notify-osd will show all notify-osd files and what package they're in
<crdlb> it's for assisting in reading notify-osd bubbles, presumably
<crdlb> there's a notification-daemon.py too
<magcius> Ah.
<magcius> Why can't it just listen on dbus?
<crdlb> no idea
<magcius> crdlb, Is there then a way to get the ID for the current message displaying?
<aboSamoor> dtchen: any news regarding the audio stack ?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6846672#post6846672
<crdlb> magcius: doesn't look like it
<magcius> crdlb, :(. That's stupid. I can't do this entirely in bash.
<crdlb> you can close a notification, but you need its id
<magcius> So how do I find its ID?
<crdlb> it's the return value of the Notify method if you're using dbus directly
<magcius> crdlb, notify-send?
<crdlb> dbus-send if you really wanted to do it with a shell, but it's a losing proposition
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r500_power&num=1
<DanaG> Certainly doesn't agree with my experience.'
<billybigrigger> what ever happened to fast boot times?
<dtchen> billybigrigger: in what context?
<magcius> billybigrigger, I don't know. What ever happened to fast boot times?
<billybigrigger> seems like my bootchart times are getting alot worse as we get closer to release
<dtchen> e.g., fresh install or distribution upgrade?
<dtchen> my tests in a vm have gotten faster
<billybigrigger> well after the last couple kernel updates my boot times keep getting 5 or 10 secs to them
<billybigrigger> fresh install a couple weeks ago
<magcius> billybigrigger, it's faster for me.
<billybigrigger> alpha 5
<billybigrigger> well i was at 16s fresh install alpha 5, im now over 30s
<billybigrigger> seems every time i do a kernel update they get worse
<DanaG> same happening for me.
<DanaG> It was down to 35 seconds, and now is back to 47 or so.
<dtchen> keep in mind Scott's reference platform is unlikely to be identical to your current hardware
<dtchen> (Mini9)
<maco> wasnt "on netbooks with solid state drives" also something that tacked on as fine print with "we're going for faster boot speeds"?
<magcius> crdlb, so there's no way to get the ID of the current notification? That sucks...
<crdlb> magcius: how do you define "the current"?
<maco> magcius: request another notification and then kill that ID-1?
<dtchen> maco: depends. IMO, no, not fine print. i was sitting there when we discussed that goal.
<magcius> maco, I'm using notify-send, which doesn't give IDs.
<magcius> crdlb, the one that notify-osd is currently showing?
<crdlb> I should point out that I'm using notification-daemon, so it's possible that notify-osd has some additional methods
<crdlb> but I doubt it
<maco> dtchen: heh i just mean that its only ever repeated as "faster boot times" as if it were "in general" but im pretty sure netbook/ssd was the context of the goal
<crdlb> magcius: but it can show one of each type can't it?
<magcius> crdlb, yes, which sucks.
<maco> dtchen: you were there though, so ill defer to your memory
<magcius> crdlb, why can't it stack notifications?
<bruce89> magcius: they want to make it as useless as possible
<crdlb> I didn't write it :)
<dtchen> maco: the goal is to decrease boot time across modern commodity desktops, yes
<maco> magcius: because they want it to be legible
<magcius> It looks pretty but it's practically useless feature-wise.
<dtchen> maco: however, the reference platform is a particular Dell Mini9 config
 * bruce89 now uses gnome-(italian name)-session
<magcius> Can't attach to GTK+ objects, no actions, only one notification at a time.
<maco> magcius: if i get my entire right 1/4 of my screen taken up by 15 notifications that i cant even read because i cant read 15 things at once and i also cant use the right 1/4 of my screen (hint: the way notification-daemon works)...that's not usable
<magcius> maco, and that's why they should have a backlog and a close button, like notification-daemon
<bruce89> why they've done this, I just don't know
<maco> they do have a backlog...
<magcius> maco, read the blog post again?
<maco> they store up to 1000 in the backlog
<bruce89> maybe they want people to go elsewhere
<magcius> Okay, I have a serious feature request.
<magcius> Go to System->Administration->Services.
<magcius> Notice the Unlock button.
<magcius> Now click on it. Instead of gksu, a beautiful su dialog comes up.
<maco> a su dialog?
<bruce89> WORKSFORME
<magcius> maco, "They don’t pile up like email, there is no journal of the ones you missed, you can’t scroll back and see them again, and therefor you are under no obligation to do so - they can’t become work while you are already busy with something else"
<maco> but su's just command line...how would it have a dialog?
<bruce89> maco: that's PolicyKit
<magcius> maco, I meant the Authenticate dialog.
<magcius> PolicyKit, thank you.
<crdlb> magcius: what's the feature request part?
<maco> bruce89: oh that
<bruce89> which is better than gk*
<magcius> I was looking for the name of that.
<magcius> Is it a Gnome project?
<maco> magcius: oh i thought by backlog you meant "if one's currently up and another is sent, that one'll be trashed because it wont queue them"
<maco> magcius: add the indicator applet to your panel
<bruce89> oh I see, PolicyKit has a dialogue saying "enter root password"
<crdlb> magcius: it has -gnome and -kde frontends
<magcius> Ah.
<bruce89> magcius: fd.o
<maco> magcius: if you watch the video of how it should be, messages go to the indicator applet
<magcius> I want that to be in every gnome app.
<maco> what to be in every gnome app?
<bruce89> currently only in one
<magcius> PolicyKit
<crdlb> it will be, I'm sure
<maco> why? not all of them need root access...
<maco> and shouldn't it be a bug that its asking for root pw when root has no pw?
<magcius> maco, I meant the ones that require root access.
<magcius> maco, it says nothing about root.
<magcius> "System policy prevents modifying the configuration"
<bruce89> indicator applet is useless currently
<bruce89> only supports Evolution and Pidgin
<magcius> Umm... yeah... that's pretty useless.
<maco> lemme log into gnome again. last time i tried, it didnt even work for pidgin.
<DanaG> New notification thingy sucks for me... it doesn't show brightness or volume notifications at all.
<crdlb> still? -_-
<DanaG> Not blank, not empty... just not at all.
<bruce89> rather a few people don't use Evolution, and I don't use Piding
<crdlb> oh
<DanaG> And when you skip back a bunch of tracks in quodlibet, it can get stuck laggingly showing bubbles for like 15 minutes.
<magcius> And the new volume control applet is broken too.
<magcius> DanaG, I feel the same way.
<DanaG> Oh, and you scroll up... the slider moves left... to lower volume.
<dtchen> DanaG: is the "not showing brightness adjustments" symptom reproducible in a fresh user?
<DanaG> The key is that I don't use the default Human icon theme -- I shouldn't have to!
<magcius> Also, are the images resized in notify-osd? It displays Album Art for me! I don't want a 20x20 image
<crdlb> DanaG: so human fixes it just like the regular missing icons bug?
<bruce89> it is clearly very bad
<DanaG> Not sure; I'll check in a while.  Right now I'm in Windows.
<magcius> I use OSS4 and the volume control isn't working at ALL.
 * DanaG uses pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Can't use oss4 with pulseaudio... it gives bogus error signals that make PA give up on the device.
<magcius> umm... you're not supposed to use two sound servers at the same time.
<DanaG> And I do need the multi-device stuff from PA.
<magcius> The reason I don't use PulseAudio is because of Wine. Wine says it's PA's fault, PA says it's Wine's fault.
<DanaG> Two sound cards.
<bruce89> replace a decent notification system with a half-arsed one which doesn't work if you don't use the default icon theme
<magcius> OSS4 has multi-device support?
<DanaG> I say it's Wine's fault.
<magcius> bruce89, and less features.
<DanaG> even over network, and switching on the fly?  with upmixing?
<bruce89> that's what I meant by half-arsed!
<magcius> I would say it's fully-arsed.
<magcius> God's not going to bother touching this one.
<bruce89> not even Godman
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and try playing stuff in quodlibet with the notification plugin.
<magcius> sudo apt-get install notification-daemon
<magcius> Goodbye.
<dtchen> magcius: which v4 snapshot?
<DanaG> And skip back to first track a few times.
<DanaG> laaag laagg laggg
<dtchen> magcius: on which hardware +codec?
<DanaG> shows bubbles for like 15 minutes if you hit the button  20 times.  The old one just stacked them, and then let them all expire at once.
<magcius> dtchen, AC97
<bruce89> not that update-manager appearing as if by virus is good either
<dtchen> magcius: which codec?
<magcius> C-Media PCI, old old old sound-card.
<magcius> dtchen, AC97 is the codec?
<dtchen> no it's not; it's a specification
<dtchen> you need to see /proc/asound/card*/*codec*/*
<DanaG> oh, and when I tried oss4 with my old laptop with a cardbus audigy2, it just hard-locked.  Thus, oss4 was a no-go.
<magcius> AC97 = Audio Codec '97?
<dtchen> magcius: AC'97 and HDA are both design specifications. They are both implemented by different codecs.
<magcius> CM8768
<dtchen> right, that's better
<dtchen> the latest v4.1 snapshot should be just fine
<magcius> dtchen, I have OSS 4.1
<dtchen> magcius: yes, which snapshot?
<magcius> rev 68
<aboSamoor> how can I know which process is using my Hard disk and in what percentage, my laptop hanged twice with HDD being busy for more than 10 minutes with no clear reason !
<dtchen> aboSamoor: try iotop if you don't want to go with systemtap
<magcius> How can I start a dbus service?
<bruce89> I don't know what you mean by that
<magcius> There's a .service file that I want to start.
<crdlb> just connect to the service name and dbus will start the service
<magcius> crdlb, not happening.
 * bruce89 should have kept quiet
<magcius> crdlb, I just purged notify-osd and now notification-daemon isn't starting.
<crdlb> will it work like that?
 * crdlb tries to figure out how ubuntu has set things up
<bruce89> magcius: install gnome-thingy-session
<crdlb> I guess there are some diversions involved
<bruce89> replace thingy with some italian word
<magcius> crdlb, maybe it unregistered notification-daemon as a service?
<magcius> To replace it with notify-osd?
<bruce89> stacciatella
<crdlb> close
<bruce89> I had to look it up in aptitude, but my finger was wrong
<crdlb> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service
<crdlb> package diverts others to: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.notify-osd
<magcius> Yes, what about it?
<DanaG> !info gnome-stracciatella-session
<ubottu> gnome-stracciatella-session (source: stracciatella-session): GNOME session without Ubuntu specific components. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.2 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 64 kB
<crdlb> so uninstalling notify-osd, should (if I understand dpkg correctly) restore the old .service from notification-daemon to its rightful place
<bruce89> more like usable GNOME session
<magcius> crdlb, it didn't, and both .service files were there when it was installed.
 * crdlb wonders how on earth ubuntu makes that work at runtime with gnome-stracciatella
<crdlb> eh? there's only one .service file; the other one has to get renamed
<magcius> crdlb, there was both .notify-osd and .service in the directory.
 * bruce89 thinks it should have been gnome-haggis-session
<crdlb> magcius: right
 * magcius thinks no Ubuntu-specific components should ever make its way to production.
 * crdlb apt-get sources
<crdlb> oh ugh
<bruce89> export GDMSESSION=gnome-stracciatella
<crdlb> yeah
<magcius> So how do I get notification-daemon back?
<crdlb> so the package is just a trigger for it
<magcius> Just make notification-daemon pretty and I'll be fine.
 * bruce89 waits for all the fuss once Jaunty is released
<crdlb> I guess I have to apt-get source gnome-session :/
<aboSamoor> dtchen: should I restart to test the new pulse patches ?
<bruce89> crdlb: http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gdm/extracted/
<crdlb> it's in gdm? O_o
<bruce89> good point
<bruce89> doesn't appear to be in gnome-session mind
<crdlb> haha
<dtchen> aboSamoor: which new pulse patches?
<crdlb> they put it in the .service file
<crdlb> magcius: now that you've uninstalled notify-osd, what do you see in services/ ?
<aboSamoor> dtchen: the ones available in your PPA
<magcius> crdlb, a correct org.freedesktop.Notifications.service
<crdlb> ok, now you need to kill the running notify-osd
<magcius> crdlb, did that.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: you need to at least log out of your desktop session(s) and back in
<crdlb> so what happens now?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: keep in mind that [PPA] space will be pretty active this weekend
<dtchen> aboSamoor: i'm currently reworking delay and fork detection
<magcius> crdlb, doing a notify-send test does nothing.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: so expect to see at least one new test version with those changes and at least one new test version beyond that with default resampler changes
 * bruce89 doesn't like all the patching Ubuntu is doing to "fix" their defective notifications
<crdlb> magcius: is notification-daemon running?
<magcius> crdlb, nope.
<aboSamoor> dtchen: no problem. I am ready to do anything to fix my mic
<magcius> crdlb, I don't know how to start it either.
<crdlb> magcius: does it manually start if you run /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon ?
<magcius> crdlb, yes.
<crdlb> and now notify-send works while it's running?
<magcius> crdlb,
<magcius> crdlb, yes.
<magcius> How the fuck do I remove the completely useless Indicator panel applet? Right-click does nothing.
<crdlb> language please
<magcius> crdlb, sorry.
<bruce89> I just uninstalled it
<calc> magcius: the mail indicator?
<magcius> calc, the useless Indicator applet in Jaunty.
<crdlb> just use gnome-stracciatella :>
<calc> magcius: if it is what i think it is you might have to uninstall it
<magcius> calc, and I do that how?
<calc> dpkg --purge some package
<calc> don't know which one
<magcius> I meant which package is it.
<crdlb> I like how the applet is just a no-op in the strac. session
<bruce89> indicator-appplet suprisingly
<crdlb> so I tried adding it several times, then switched to regular gnome, and ... :)
<dtchen> aboSamoor: meaning internal mic or [external] mic jack? if so, neither are related to PulseAudio
<bruce89> and indicator-messages, evolution-indicator
<dtchen> bah
<calc> oh i just removed the indicator applet no problem here
<crdlb> it is possible to remove it, it's just finnicky
<magcius> Bah, I just removed that package and nothing happened.
<crdlb> it's still in memory
<crdlb> maybe you should try that session ...
<magcius> killall did the trick.
<crdlb> the only two things it does are turning off the things you don't like
<magcius> I thought there were more Ubuntu-specific components than that.
<calc> i think it used to not be possible to remove it, but that was back when it was still in a private repo
<crdlb> according to the blog, those are the only things it does for jaunty
<bruce89> magcius: the only ones that are easy to remove
<crdlb> they're not wrapping any of their patches in "if os.environ['GDMSESSION'] == 'gnome-stracciatella'"
<crdlb> s/==/!=/ :)
<magcius> crdlb, please don't tell me they are doing that anywhere.
<crdlb> _not_
<crdlb> well, apparently the indicator-applet has such a check
<magcius> crdlb, the way you said it you made it seem like it was going to come.
<crdlb> so, sorry ;)
 * magcius bangs his head against the wall.
<crdlb> so it's invisible in stracciatella and reappears in chocolate
 * bruce89 should just remove the messed up GNOME and use jhbuild to install it
<magcius> Arrgghh... notify-osd doesn't allow actions on notifications, saying an alert box should be used instead (wtf?), has no log for viewing later, it's one size for every notification, and truncates any text longer than will fit. (How is that in any way useful?), resizes images to a miniscule 20x20 size, only allows one notification at a time, and doesn't allow attaching to GTK+ components.
<magcius> crdlb, so how do I restart this service?
<kindofabuzz> what service?
<bruce89> magcius: that's a good summary
<bruce89> perhaps I'll use it in my latest moan to ubuntu-devel
<crdlb> magcius: well, you have it running now :)
<crdlb> magcius: if you want to figure out what's going on, you'll need to install d-feet
<crdlb> ctrl-c that notification-daemon you ran in the terminal and see if there's still something on org.freedesktop.Notifications
<lamalex> is there a package for the novell SLAB menu in jaunty? i googled and did a couple apt searches but didnt come up with anything
<lamalex> i seem to remember it being in the repos, but i dont remember the package name
<rww> lamalex: gnome-main-menu?
<magcius> I like mintMenu...
<lamalex> rww: yes i think thats it thank you!
<lamalex> magcius: whats the mintmeun?
<magcius> lamalex, http://www.linuxmint.com/
<lamalex> thanks
<wgrant> dtchen: PulseAudio has gone completely crackly for me again... I did upgrade a couple of hours ago, but I've rebooted thrice since then and only this boot has been dodgy.
<kazagistar> so... all my file associations are broken, apparently because my compy crashed during an install
<kazagistar> so
<kazagistar> I downloaded an ISO to reinstall, but Brasereo does not see it as a valid disk image, because it no longer recognizes .iso files
<DanaG> heh, nvidia 96 is broken for me on Jaunty, at leas twith compiz.
<DanaG> Login just simply hangs.
<kazagistar> bah, all the text previews on every icon displays in random locations on my screen instead, its kinda cool :P
 * DanaG has a "kill -9 compiz" acpi hotkey setup on the old laptop.
<crdlb> poor compiz
<crdlb> too bad that doesn't do anything on ubuntu :>
<crdlb> well, it doesn't do anything on any distro without the kill being killall or pkill ...
<DanaG> killall -9 compiz
<crdlb> .real
<DanaG> It's bound in acpid.  =P
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Bound to the useless "battery info" hotkey.
 * DanaG wonders what you can do with an S3 Savage
<wgrant> Destroy the environment a little bit more.
<crdlb> hmm does anyone know offhand what notify-osd does with notifications which ask to be permanent?
<crdlb> I would guess it just ignores that since there's no way to click on them ...
<dtchen> wgrant: which pa packages are you using, jaunty's or a ppa's? if the latter, which?
<wgrant> dtchen: Plain Jaunty.
<dtchen> wgrant: ok, that's known.
<dtchen> wgrant: there's a race with the watermarking
<dtchen> you can work around it either at the driver level or at the pa level
<wgrant> dtchen: Aha.
<wgrant> Which is better?
<dtchen> wgrant: in any case, that's moot; the next upload has glitch-free re-disabled
<dtchen> wgrant: driver-level is better
<wgrant> dtchen: How do I do it?
<dtchen> wgrant: see the position_fix module parameter for snd-hda-intel.ko
<dtchen> (defaults to 0; you may need 2)
<wgrant> dtchen: Thanks, I'll try that.
<dtchen> (it should fall back to the equivalent of 1 [lpib] if io-mapped fails)
<dtchen> also, presuming you're using a kernel newer than 2.6.27, you shouldn't need to adjust bdl_pos_adj to 32, but it is possible
<dtchen> try powers-of-two for bdl_pos_adj
<dtchen> `dmesg' *should* have some info
<wgrant> [ 4460.554348] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<dtchen> yep
<maco> why does the indicator applet just say "no indicators" all the time, even when pidgin is running and i'm receiving messages?
<dtchen> try the next higher power-of-two (2^1 == 2)
<maco> 4?
<dtchen> no, the default value for Intel is 2^0 == 1
<maco> oh
<wgrant> dtchen: I've tried lots of combinations of position_fix and bdl_pos_adj, and thye do change things, but not to anything useful.
<dtchen> wgrant: each with a fresh reload of snd-hda-intel, correct?
<dtchen> wgrant: what's the highest val of bdl_pos_adj you've tried?
<wgrant> dtchen: Correct.
<wgrant> dtchen: 64
<dtchen> wgrant: try only adjusting bdl_pos_adj to 4
<dtchen> you'll need to try across a cold power-cycle
<dtchen> echo options snd-hda-intel bdl_pos_adj=4|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<wgrant> Why the power cycle?
<dtchen> you need to reset the codec
<dtchen> some codecs don't reset properly across rmmod & insmod
<wgrant> Ah. Wonderful.
 * wgrant tries.
<DanaG> hmm, my chip gives the same sort of error -- and a "Too large adjustment 32"
<dtchen> DanaG: sigmatel or realtek?
<dtchen> it's known for some conexants
<DanaG> ADI1988, actually.
<DanaG> it's a model=laptop one.
<DanaG> Also has funky mute behavior:
<dtchen> yeah, you might want to see if you can reproduce it in 2.6.29-rc7 using the mainline deb from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> or use a recent -driver-stable git snapshots
<DanaG> I'm using that kernel already, actually -- it fixes my sdhc slot, my accelerometer, and a few other things I can't remember.
<DanaG> Mute hotkey is a bit of a bummer, though.
<DanaG> Though it IS nice that it's in hardware.
<J-_> Is Jaunty affected with the 3d application crash bug with the GM965 chipset? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mesa/+bug/120834
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120834 in mesa "[i965] [Needs UXA] intel gm965 freezes with 3d applications" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> argh, danged r600.
<J-_> Hrm, I can haz no fix! X crashes in hardy. hrm.
<J-_> I should try in Jaunty
<DanaG> ugh, with nouveau, this old laptop around here FLICKERS quite madly.
<fserve> will kubuntu use kde4?
<fserve> 9.04
<rww> fserve: Kubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 use kde4, yes.
<fserve> woot nice
<fserve> thank ya
<wgrant> dtchen: That doesn't help much either...
<dtchen> wgrant: ok, revert the alsa-base change, and try my PPA debs
<DanaG> Is this the PA 0.9.15?
<dtchen> DanaG: no, that's Luke's (themuso's)
<DanaG> heh, my ADI1988 chip can record from two different capture sources at the same time, separately.
<wgrant> dtchen: It dies :(
<wgrant> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-suspend-on-idle": file not found
<wgrant> Even though strace shows it found and opened module-suspend-on-idle.so moments earlier.
<dtchen> can you dump the strace -fF somewhere?
<wgrant> dtchen: http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2009/pulseaudio.strace
<dtchen> gah
<dtchen> wgrant: is this a normal jaunty install or a chroot?
<wgrant> dtchen: Normal.
<wgrant> Installed from alpha 4 Kubuntu media, but Kubuntu is now gone.
<dtchen> wonder why it's poking SNDCTL_TMR_* on a bogus fd
<dtchen> or rather, bogusly poking SNDCTL_TMR_* on that fd
<dtchen> wgrant: try `killall pulseaudio ; mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse.orig ; pulseaudio -vvv'
<dtchen> (killall should fail, but it won't really matter)
<wgrant> dtchen: No good, I'm afraid.
<dtchen> ok, i think i know which section it's from
<dtchen> let me see if i can reproduce it here
<SwedeMike> hm, so I updated everything and rebooted 8 hours ago. Now I tried to play an mp3 with mplayer, the sound is choppy, wasn't a problem before. Thinkpad X200. Known problem that have arisen the last few days?
<maxride> Be happy. My audio isn't working at all.
<dtchen> maxride: using jaunty's pa or from a PPA?
<dtchen> wgrant: hmm, i can't reproduce it in a current jaunty vbox vm (with my PPA) or on bare hardware
<dtchen> wgrant: found the error, thanks
<wgrant> dtchen: So it's not just me?
<wgrant> (I'm currently purging and reinstalling PA just in case...)
<dtchen> wgrant: no, it should be failing for everyone using ~ppa2, actually
<wgrant> dtchen: But it just doesn't like failing in front of its master?
<dtchen> wgrant: no, it did fail; i fell victim to GSt's fallback to alsasink
<wgrant> dtchen: Aha.
<maxride> >_>; Basically, I just did the upgrade and it stopped working. Nothings on mute and it worked before.  =/
<dtchen> maxride: but you didn't mention whether you're using jaunty's (-0ubuntu10) or a PPA PulseAudio
<DanaG> Worst feature ever: Flat Volumes.
<dtchen> what, you don't like the Vista feature carry-over?
 * dtchen chuckles
<maxride> >_>; How would I check?  I know Pulse is installed...I don't know if it's being used.
<DanaG> It means that moving an app to a different device.. changes the volume of the stream.
<dtchen> maxride: dpkg -l pulseaudio|grep ^ii ; pgrep pulseaudio
<maxride> ii  pulseaudio                                0.9.14-0ubuntu10                  PulseAudio sound server
<dtchen> right, jaunty's
<maxride> Yea, everything with it is basically default (We did check that nothing is muted, and I tried changing everything to "ALSA" under properties to no avail).
<dtchen> maxride: please run the alsa-info.sh script
<maxride> Ok.
<maxride> ...Erm...
<maxride> Can't find it.
<maxride> maxride@maxride-laptop:~$ sudo find / -name alsa-info.sh
<maxride> [sudo] password for maxride:
<maxride> maxride@maxride-laptop:~$
<wgrant> maxride: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<wgrant> dtchen: Should I upgrade in 5 minutes once ~ppa3 is published?
<DanaG> One gripe I have with my audio chip: the mute thing doesn't work as expected.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Same is true of the 8530w.
<DanaG> I really wish it would get a bit more attention... though it is pretty minor, after all.
<maxride> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ebb1e1669996695347760be9a4e1a06069f3d283
<maxride> Heh, looking at that script just reminds me "Probably shouldn't run code that people post on IRC..."
<dtchen> wgrant: yes, it loads correctly now
<dtchen> wgrant: i'll look at the canberra stuff later for audio artifacts
<dtchen> maxride: make sure the default sink isn't RTP
<wgrant> dtchen: It still doesn't fix the crackling :(
<dtchen> wgrant: right, hence the bit about canberra above
<ziroday> anyone find after maxing out the volume a high whine is emmited from the speakers?
<wgrant> dtchen: I wasn't aware that anything but event sounds went through canberra.
<dtchen> wgrant: is the crackling *always* reproducible or only during login?
<wgrant> dtchen: All audio.
<maxride> dtchen:  I'm actually kind of a noob. So....a bit more explaination maybe required....
<dtchen> wgrant: ok. can you check that 0ubuntu9 resolves it?  (well, it may work around the symptom)
<dtchen> i've made only a few delay changes since 0ubuntu9
<dtchen> i'm off to catch a train, but i'll be back in 90 minutes
<DanaG> heh, 92hd75b2x5 is a pretty hideous name.
<DanaG> What happened to simple names like STAC9250?
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> open office seems to be broken is it right ?
<CosmiChaos> cannot format or save anything to any floppy butnautilus and my floppy-drive claim that they wrote stuff (noises, file-operations). after every remount the changes ar elost, any idea?
<CosmiChaos> 96666666666666666666666666666666666666666
<CosmiChaos> dass das diskettenlaufwerk keinen hardwaredefekt hat
<Hobbsee> ?
<fargiolas> did anything changed since yesterday in /dev/video* permissions?
<fargiolas> I can no more access the webcam device as a simple user
<phytopius> someone any idea when the new amd graphics driver will be released?
<aboSamoor> usplash is not working at all. It was partially working in 8.10 before the upgrade and I tried to make any work around, How can I get a fresh install for the usplash ?
<doktorlinuxdell> ciao
<doktorlinuxdell> supporto in italiano
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blip-> jaunty
<blip-> ! jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<linux_ubuntu> anyone here testing kubuntu jaunty?
<dtchen> yes
<linux_ubuntu> hello dtchen!
<aboSamoor> purging and then installing usplash does not work, any idea how to fix usplash ?
<dtchen> what do you mean by usplash not working?
<dtchen> also, your mic issues are very probably *not* related to pulse
<dtchen> there are a slew of internal {d,}mic regressions in alsa-kernel 1.0.1[89]
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I have wrong resolution for usplash and white black colors for ubuntu logo and it does complete loading
<aboSamoor> dtchen: you told me that my mic regression is not related to pulseaudio
<aboSamoor> dtchen: what do you suggest to solve the mic regression ? yesterday I used the recording with the internal mic, but it is not working with Skype ?
<wgrant> dtchen: I'm afraid that 0ubuntu9 doesn't help...
<dtchen> wgrant: ok
<fargiolas> anyone has an issue with brightness settings? it seems that jaunty always sets it to the maximum level when booting and even when GNOME starts
 * aboSamoor restarting to test http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76309.html
 * aboSamoor usplash is not working :(
<groensal> daftykins: he has a intel motherboard
<mjc1> have the issues with i9xx been worked out yet out of curiousity?
<daftykins> what issues are those?
<mjc1> failed to bind back buffer
<mjc1> X doesn't start
<mjc1> release notes for a5 said no
<mjc1> so I guess not
<mjc1> daftykins: sorry it's i8xx
<mjc1> wishful thinking that this was a newer box. haha.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> lucky i didn't run intel back then then :D
<daftykins> AMD all the way 'til now with a core 2 quad x38 based mobo
<mjc1> this is a centrino laptop heh
<mjc1> my next desktop will be the core i7-based xeon mac pro whenever it shows up
<mjc1> kinda hoping for more cores as I already push the 8 I've got to the max most of the work day
<mjc1> and it's way too expensive to build a xeon box with that many cores without going to apple.  the dell equivalent to my mac pro was nearly $8k compared to $3k... same mobo, same RAM, same CPUs
<mjc1> I wonder if dell even has core i7-ish xeons listed yet
 * mjc1 checks
<mjc1> yeah, similar machines to what I envision I want but $6kish
<m0RrE> i've been trying to install jaunty.. i have 2x500gb sata disks in raid0. the alternate cd finds the disk, but can't see any of the existing partitions. i tried to update with update-manager -d a couple of days ago.. it updated correctly, but i couldn't get my 930gb ext3 partition to work.. reistalled intrepid and everything was ok.. any ides how to proceed?
<m0RrE> i'm using the integrated raid-controller on my motherboard. Asus P6T Deluxe
<m0RrE> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> I _thought_ reboots seemed to be suspiciously quick
<cwillu> are we using kexec now?
<cwillu> or is it just something broken? :p
<cwillu> looks like I'm on the right kernel
<cwillu> I'm seeing on reboot:  normal usplash shutdown, screen blinks black for a maybe a couple tenths of a second, and then normal looking usplash bootup
<cwillu> no grub
<cwillu> no bios
<cwillu> suspend/hibernate work fine
<cwillu> shutdown works fine
<cwillu> reboot is blazingly fast
<cwillu> !fakeraid | m0RrE
<ubottu> m0RrE: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<m0RrE> hmh
<cwillu> specifically, your motherboard raid almost certainly isn't a true raid
<cwillu> if you don't have a need to maintain a raid across distinct os types (win, bsd vs linux), using the linux raid is probably a better option
<m0RrE> hmm
<Klanticus> anyone having trouble updating the package libantlr-java-gcj?
<stephank> Hello! I'm a bit concerned about the Mono package in Jaunty. The 2.0.1 package has been incredibely buggy in my experience, bugs that I don't see in an OpenSuse 11 VM with 2.2 and 2.4 alphas. With the Mono 2.4 release just around the corner, but Ubuntu apparently in feature freeze (?), will we still see Mono 2.4 in Jaunty?
<Klanticus> looks like something is broken with the package libantlr-java-gcj. Where should I report this?
<Hobbsee> launchpad
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<s0u][ight> !libmagick10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmagick10
<s0u][ight> is that package still broken?
<Hobbsee> !info libmagick10
<Hobbsee> define broken?
<ubottu> Package libmagick10 does not exist in jaunty
<s0u][ight> i want to install libmagick6-java but that is depended on libmagick10 (not there in the repos
<Hobbsee> !info libmagick6-java jaunty
<ubottu> Package libmagick6-java does not exist in jaunty
 * Hobbsee shrugs.  Not an ubuntu package.
<Hobbsee> consult those who made the package
<s0u][ight> where can i find them?
<Hobbsee> Klanticus: it would be infinitely helpful if you actually said what the errors were, rather than just saying "it's broken", btw.
<Hobbsee> s0u][ight: i've no idea.  I've no idea where you found libmagick6-java from.
<Klanticus> Hobbsee: yeah, I know... already filled the bug report
<Hobbsee> Klanticus: (bug number?)
<s0u][ight> Hobbsee, i want to use mercury instant messenger with webcam support
<Klanticus> Hobbsee: Bug #339154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339154 in antlr "apt hangs when trying to update the package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339154
<s0u][ight> and libjmutil.so is needed for that
<s0u][ight> apt-cache showed me those packages and i tryed to install it
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show will also show which repository you got it from, and you can ask them about it?
<Hobbsee> Klanticus: hrm.  That tells me nothing, but i'm no java expert.
<Klanticus> Hobbsee: nor me.. xP
<unixdawg> ok whats up with sea-money and firefox
<unixdawg> my system is working fine other then them locking up
<idorock89>  is anyone here runnning the latest version of empathy i think 2.25.92 on jaunty? does the notifications work properly?
<vbgunz> some of the latest updates to Jaunty killed my vaforite widget.... "show desktop" ... anybody miss that?
<TRM> why there's no xchat in apt-get ?
<TRM> only xchat-gnome
<TRM> I don't like it :p
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<fosco_> it is there
<TRM> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<thedonvaughn> TRM: aptitude search xchat, i see it
<TRM> maybe because I'm on live cd
<thedonvaughn> yah
<magcius> It may be x-chat in Jaunty.
<TRM> it's in aptitude
<TRM> but on live CD it's a lot faster now :D
<magcius> Then get your hard drive checked.
<danbhfive> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<geser> xchat is in universe
<geser> which xchat-gnome is in main
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> calm around here today
<BUGabundo> had a question
<daftykins> they're just all frantically trying to get X working, refusing to install irssi
<BUGabundo> but forgot what it was
<daftykins> ;)
<BUGabundo> new X?
<BUGabundo> my is working fine
<daftykins> just a joke.
<BUGabundo> just no sound (yet, dtchen wink)
<BUGabundo> and no #gwibber
<BUGabundo> python-webkit still no build
<geser> it's build and wait's now to get accepted
<XiXaQ> how do I change window decorations in kubuntu+1?
<crdlb> what happens if you try the way you did it in kde 4.1?
<XiXaQ> I didn't do it in kde 4.1
<XiXaQ> I haven't used kde in many, many years.
<crdlb> presumably there's a giant settings manager which a 'Themes' or 'Appearance' or 'Look and Feel' section
<XiXaQ> and the people in #kubuntu refuse to answer how it's done in 4.1 because I mentioned that I was using jaunty..
<crdlb> is it different between 4.1 and 4.2? seems unlikely
<BUGabundo> eheh
<XiXaQ> yes, I've installed a theme and changed to it, but it seems like only the taskbar and menu is updated, not windows, etc.
<BUGabundo> but jaunty has 4.2.1
<BUGabundo> and the kmail delete bug still isn't fix, unlike the bug report mentions
 * BUGabundo goes reopen it
<crdlb> XiXaQ: oh, you did say window decorations, didn't you ...
<XiXaQ> yes.
<crdlb> are you using compiz?
<XiXaQ> think so.
<BUGabundo> or kwin?
<XiXaQ> uh.. I.. Use the default in jaunty.
<crdlb> check your process list for kwin, compiz, and kde4-window-decorator
<crdlb> if you see compiz (well, compiz.real really) then you need kde4-window-decorator
<daftykins> would he not have to be running KDE to be running kwin?
<XiXaQ> at least I find kwin
<XiXaQ> daftykins: I am running kde. Kubuntu jaunty a5.
<daftykins> ah sorry my bad
<XiXaQ> crdlb: I don't find compiz there. What do I need then? Should it be necessary to install something just to be able to change a theme?
<crdlb> sounds like something is broken
<crdlb> unless window decorations are in a separate area, which is also unlikely
<BUGabundo> how can I hack bootchart so that it count the session load time into my login, and doesn't stop at GDM?
<lastelement0> hey all i'm currently running jaunty and trying to install libdvdcss however when i do i get the error that there is no installation candidate. what should i do
<bazhang> from medibuntu?
<lastelement0> should be
<lastelement0> i just added the sources
<bazhang> did you go to the site and dl the package?
<bazhang> libdvdcss2 btw
<lastelement0> i was using sudo apt-get install libdvdcss libdvdcss2
<bazhang> try the latter only
<lastelement0> hmm same thing.
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> what about getting the .deb
<lastelement0> could you point me in that direction?
<bazhang> medibuntu.org
<bazhang> though whether it is wise to use an earlier version with an alpha 5 is another issue :)
<lastelement0> hmm readded the source and not it works
<lastelement0> **now
<lastelement0> just can't get libdvdcss
<lastelement0> does libdvdcss2 cover that?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> although this is alpha 5 and breakage will occur :)
<lastelement0> yeah i wouldnt be surprised
<bazhang> guaranteed nearly :)
<lastelement0> what was weird was i did an upgrade from 8.10 and it broke my graphics
<lastelement0> well not that bad
<BUGabundo> lastelement0: the MAIN mediaubuntu repo is down or outdated
<lastelement0> but couldnt use compiz
<BUGabundo> use a mirror
<BUGabundo> like fr.med... or de.med....
<bazhang> I dont usually try until beta at least
<lastelement0> and then i do a fresh install and everything works
<lastelement0> BUGabundo, it worked for me...
<BUGabundo> lastelement0: me too... until I realized it was outdate
<BUGabundo> I have bug on that on LP
<BUGabundo> talked to the guys on #medibuntu and they confirmed it
<lastelement0> well what i needed to work is working so fine by me lol
<magcius> Can someone help me build python-libtorrent for Python 2.5?
<magcius> err.. 2.6
<crdlb> you need deluge that badly? :)
<magcius> crdlb, yes.
<crdlb> there's always rtorrent :P
<magcius> crdlb, I have an upload quota to maintain.
<SwedeMike> mmm, rtorrent. Only thing missing is ipv6 support.
<BUGabundo> or tranmission
<BUGabundo> you can resume from there
<magcius> Deluge > Transmission
<BUGabundo> until it builds
<crdlb> rtorrent > deluge
<crdlb> would be cool if there were a fancy webui for it, but you can just drop torrents in an sftp nautilus mount for remote downloading
<daftykins> that's cool
<daftykins> i'd try a torrent client but my file server runs them anyway, and that's still windows based
<magcius> I should try out rtorrent.
<magcius> crdlb, I presume you use irssi?
<crdlb> was it that obvious?
<magcius> crdlb, I don'
<magcius> crdlb, I don't understand it. There's no documentation.
 * BUGabundo uses pidgin
<magcius> I use Pidgin, but not for IRC.
<magcius> Pidgin for IRC is awful.
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> does all I need
<crdlb> well, you can just start it with a filename in an emergency
<daftykins> i use emesene
<SwedeMike> irssi+rtorrent+alpine+screen. Communication done.
<magcius> Alpine?
<SwedeMike> (al)pine
<BUGabundo> magcius: why pidgin is awful?
<magcius> BUGabundo, for IRC it is.
<crdlb> heh, you've gone one step further than me
<BUGabundo> magcius: why pidgin is awful?
<crdlb> it's just lacking
<SwedeMike> pine has awful license, alpine changed for the better
<BUGabundo> magcius: why?????? its all I'm asking
<magcius> BUGabundo, because I have freedom to control my opinions.
<crdlb> it doesn't support hardly any irc commands
<crdlb> but if it works, it works
<BUGabundo> no?
<crdlb> at least it's not chatzilla :)
<BUGabundo> I don't know any other IM client
<magcius> BUGabundo, I don't have the right to control my opinions? That's news to me.
<magcius> BUGabundo, IM or IRC? Big difference.
<BUGabundo> that allows me to change to the last IM window
<BUGabundo> as fast as Pidgin
<BUGabundo> for me IRC is just another tab
<SwedeMike> you can do all your IM/IRC needs in irssi
<magcius> bitlbee?
<SwedeMike> quite.
<BUGabundo> ctrl+tab and I'm on the last reply to me tab
<magcius> I used to use ERC + bitlbee, but now I'm back to X-Chat and Pidgin.
<daftykins> does computing really need to be that lazy? ^_^
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: I do that in irssi as well, but I do it in screen so I can access it from any of the 4 computers I usually frequent.
<magcius> But crdlb it should be considered a bug if a package that's in the repositories is broken.
<crdlb> yes, it is a bug
<BUGabundo> daftykins: of course it needs
<magcius> crdlb, where do I file it? lp:jaunty?
<daftykins> nah
<crdlb> bug 338548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338548 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty] python-libtorrent: Depends: python (< 2.6) (dup-of: 335741)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335741
<magcius> Deluge isn't 2.5-based. It works on 2.6, it's just that libtorrent isn't built.
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I'm having problems shutting down my laptop
<Turl> when I click shutdown everything is stopped and unloaded, but I'm left with a blinking dash
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I get that a few times
<BUGabundo> it takes way too long
<Turl> oh, so it's shutting down? I thought it got stuck and always REISUO'd
<BUGabundo> I just powr off
<BUGabundo> I think it's a network thing...
<daftykins> i'm still waiting for intrepid to have working cifs/smb to avoid that annoying delayed shutdown/restart bug =/
<BUGabundo> it only happens when I was online
<Turl> BUGabundo: if you're using ext4, you can get data loss if you power off :p
<BUGabundo> Turl: I readthe email an LP report
<BUGabundo> still on etx3 + xfs
<Turl> anyway, that isn't ext4's fault
<magcius> It's smb!
 * magcius wonders if notify-osd is really going to be kept in a useless state.
<Turl> magcius: works quite fine here
<magcius> Turl, we had this discussion yesterday. It's pretty useless.
<magcius> Turl, notify-osd doesn't allow actions on notifications, saying an alert box should be used instead (wtf?), has no log for viewing later, it's one size for every notification, and truncates any text longer than will fit. (How is that in any way useful?), resizes images to a miniscule 20x20 size, only allows one notification at a time, and doesn't allow attaching to GTK+ components.
<Turl> log? why would anyone want a log? :p
<BUGabundo> I miss the click to open pidgin contacts
<BUGabundo> or gwibber replies!!!!!
<BUGabundo> that's all
<Turl> I don't like the apps that open a popup in half my screen now, that's the main problem
<BUGabundo1>  3991      0      0       1797K   1.0G 833.4M     0K     0K  21% Xorg
<BUGabundo1> is this a mem leak?
<Turl> BUGabundo1: Intel card?
<BUGabundo1> nvidia
<BUGabundo1> with HUGE disk IO
<Turl> might be then
<Turl> copy Xorg.0.log, just in case
<Turl> and dmesg
<BUGabundo1> nothing obvious on dmesg
<unixdawg> whats up with this shit
<unixdawg> mozilla keeps crashing
<Twigathy> It's called an Al-pha >_>
<Twigathy> report bug, ???, bug fixed, :D
<Turl> unixdawg: report it, no crashes in here
<BUGabundo1> unixdawg: care with TONGUE...
<Alexia_Death> Somebody else was also complaining about firefox crashes.
<Alexia_Death> earlyer
<unixdawg> firefox and sea-monkey
<unixdawg> both keep crashing and then you try to open a new one and the sysem reboots
<Alexia_Death> Ive had firefox not exit right for a few times but thats ot.
<Turl> unixdawg: are you on ubuntu? :p
<unixdawg> I have tested the mem and the cpu and other hardware it all test clean
<unixdawg> yes
<Alexia_Death> System reboot?
<unixdawg> jaunty
<Alexia_Death> that is hard to blive.
<Turl> yeah, that's very odd, I'd suppouse you have broken ram/cpu
<unixdawg> yes you try to open a new webbrowser once mozilla crashes and then it causes the system to reboot
<Alexia_Death> CPU thats not cooled right perhaos?
<unixdawg> nope I have swapped out the meme and have a mem tester in the lap at work and the mem test clean
<unixdawg> its jell cooled
<unixdawg> and no I am not overclocking
<Alexia_Death> still
<Alexia_Death> it nees bios to reboot
<unixdawg> I use jell on all my core 2 duo
<unixdawg> all the hard ware has been put threw the test
<unixdawg> < been doing hardware for 20 + years
<Alexia_Death> nothing in linux system just reboots....
<Alexia_Death> In my experience
<Alexia_Death> Even kernel panic.
<unixdawg> well my bsd drive I have in the same system does not crash
<DanaG> Happen to have a serial port and a serial console cable?
<unixdawg> I have had it up running kde4 and mozilla and not had a crash but jaunty in the last 4 major updates mozilla has caused issues
<unixdawg> yes
<unixdawg> its connected to a serial terminal and the ouput of tty0 is shared with the serial port
<Flimm> I installed Jaunty in a Virtualbox, and installed the guest additions. Now I get an X error: "Failed to load module "vboxvideo". Any idea how I can remove the guest additions?
<DanaG> you may be able to get a stacktrace or such.
<DanaG> console=ttyS0, of course.
<daftykins> Flimm, you may find a removal script in /usr/bin
<BUGabundo1> I had FF 3.1 crash on me too once today
<DanaG> That's about the most useful thing I can think of.  And boot without 'quiet', of course.
<Alexia_Death> hmmm...
<Alexia_Death> FF crashed once on me too... but no reboot.
<Turl> BUGabundo1: doesn't jaunty have firefox 3.0
<Turl> ?
<Alexia_Death> anyway reboot is somehow related to hardware, in this case most likley networking hardware. bad drver or the like.
<BUGabundo1> Turl: it has both
<Alexia_Death> unixdawg: try booting previous kernel?
<unixdawg> I have swapped out the network card
<DanaG> Speaking of networking hardware... I have a USB network adapter around here that has the MAC address 30:01:00:00:00:00.
<DanaG> =P
<BUGabundo1> but I'm using daily ppa a d ave all up to 3.2
<Turl> BUGabundo1: yeah, but "firefox" is 3.0 iirc
<BUGabundo1> $firefox-3.1
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure no networking hardware has been assigned above 20:..... yet, so that could be damaged / made wrong
<daftykins> i recently got an RMA'd motherboard for a guy i work for, his file server - the MAC came up as FA:FE:FF:FF:FF:FF
<unixdawg> 3.0.7 is what I have
<daftykins> had to change it to something sensible for Windows to work on it
<DanaG> When in Windows, or using ndiswrapper, it gets a valid address.
<DanaG> It's just not valid in the firmware.  =P
<DanaG> It's a "Pegasus" chip.
<Flimm> Thanks daftykins, looking for it now
<daftykins> np
<Flimm> No luck, daftykins, didn't find one
<daftykins> ah ok :( just i have an uninstall.pl for vmware server which i installed today
<daftykins> perhaps there's a readme on the Linux vmware tools CD that it installs from?
<unixdawg> back
<Flimm> No, just .run files
<unixdawg> all I did was open firefox and give the version
<unixdawg> then it crashes my system
<unixdawg> this is cr*p
<Turl> unixdawg: give the version? what's that?
<unixdawg> 3.0.7
<Turl> try running mv ~/.moxilla/firefox/ ~/.mozilla/firefox-bak/
<Turl> and then launching firefox
<Turl> unixdawg: ^
<unixdawg> well it looks like firefox is not shutting down when its closed
<unixdawg> unixdawg@unixdawg-desktop:~$ firefox
<unixdawg> ^C
<unixdawg> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<unixdawg> firefox is coredumping
<Turl> unixdawg: try sudo killall firefox, then mv and then relaunch
<BUGabundo1> unix
<BUGabundo1> calm down
<BUGabundo1> vgo to #ubuntu-mozilateam
<BUGabundo1> and talk to fta or asac
<BUGabundo1> if they are around
<unixdawg> the channel is empty
<BUGabundo1> I'm there
<BUGabundo1> typo?
<Turl> unixdawg: /j #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Turl> just accessed and it works fine :p
<BUGabundo1> lost on 'l' #ubuntu-mozillateam
<unixdawg> <BUGabundo1> vgo to #ubuntu-mozilateam
<unixdawg> missing a l
<BUGabundo1> lost on 'l' #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo1> I'm toooooo lagged to fix my own typos
<unixdawg> lol
<Infecto> some one update nvidia to .37?
<Infecto> any tool to do this or obly by hand?
<crdlb> is that a fix for the ^C bug?
<Turl> Infecto: tried envy-ng?
<BUGabundo1> Turl: envy is dead
<BUGabundo1> its incorporated into jokey
<BUGabundo1> stop mentioning it
<Turl> cool, I still recommended it to friends :p
<crdlb> jockey can do what envy did? O_o
<Turl> now I know I shouldn't have
<Infecto> Turl: ok, i will try this, now i have problem with installing envy
<Infecto> need python 2.6 which one is not in repo :)
<crdlb> ?
<Infecto> The following packages have unmet dependencies: envyng-core: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installe
<BUGabundo1> Infecto: wait for it to build!
<BUGabundo1> crdlb:  what do you miss?
<Infecto> BUGabundo1: ok ok, eazy man :)
<crdlb> he misread the '< 2.6'
<J-_> 3Dd apps are working in Jaunty with my chipset. <333 Hardy and my GM965 didn't work so well with 3D apps. Says the bug is fixed in hardy *shrug*
 * BUGabundo1 is hungry and grumpy at phone company
 * crdlb would be grumpy at his phone company if anything happened to his 20/5 service
 * BUGabundo1 top - 18:09:26 up  8:52,  5 users,  load average: 13.60, 14.13, 14.35
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: my mobile SIM card died 3 days ago, and they won't give me a new one!
<BUGabundo1> I bet any of you doesnt reach this kind of IO load
<BUGabundo1> 2x 10+ GiBs disk (usb) to disk
<Alexia_Death> firefox just crashed on me while closing a tab
 * J-_ pleased with the performance difference from Hardy to Jaunty.
<crdlb> Alexia_Death: did that tab contain flash?
<Alexia_Death> crdlb: not that tab, but one behind it did.
<Alexia_Death> and the session was lost in the crash.
 * BUGabundo1 loves tabmix plus session restore!
<crdlb> ouch, that's never happened to me with epiphany
<J-_> Still not getting as much FPS in composition in Jaunty with glxgears as I did with Hardy. :S
<crdlb> and what are you using to measure that?
<DanaG> !btrfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btrfs
<Turl> J-_: intel card?
<crdlb> yes
<Turl> BUGabundo1: tab mix plus vs firefox built-in restore?
<BUGabundo1> bah!
<BUGabundo1> Ä© love to have 8 month old sessions!
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<Turl> LOL
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with Radeon: no power management on r600.
 * BUGabundo1 warns: we are going OT, and ikonia may be around! don't want to be kicked again
<crdlb> DanaG: you should make a macro for saying that ...
<DanaG> yup.
 * bruce89 reminds people of #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does Linux have anything like the ability to back up snapshots, as Sun's ZFS does?
<J-_> Turl: Yeah, Intel GM965.
<Turl> J-_: known issue, being worked on afaik
<cwillu> DanaG, lvm can do that, although it's not as sophisticated/well-integrated-into-the-filesystem as zfs
<Turl> (same here, only 800FPS)
<J-_> It was a lot worse in Intrepid :)
<J-_> I think anyway
<DanaG> argh, damned fsck.vfat:  "File size is 1744896 bytes, cluster chain length is > 1744896 bytes.
<DanaG>   Truncating file to 1744896 bytes."
<Turl> J-_: I didn't have that problems in intrepid :p
<DanaG> If the file is longer... then MARK IT LONGER!
<DanaG> Don't truncate... that's destructive!
<J-_> Hardy was bliss for me, I had to skip Intrepid all together.
<DanaG> I'd rather have the end of the file be perhaps corrupt, than have it GONE.
<Turl> DanaG: I think truncating is best, there might be other files in that space
<J-_> Someone's mad. D:
<Turl> so if marked longer, might clash
<Turl> J-_: you might try with the xorg-edgers ppa, but you're warned, it might break your X
<Turl> J-_: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<cwillu> J-_, what's the problem?
<Turl> cwillu: slow 3D performance on intel cards
<crdlb> public service announcement: glxgears is not a benchmark
<Turl> known issue
<J-_> Turl: I'm not doing that. Jaunty is extreme to me as it is. :D
<Turl> hehe
<Turl> I used it and graphics were a bit odd, but then reinstalled jaunty ones and no problem
<Turl> but, if jaunty is extreme to you, then you'd better not try :p
<J-_> crdlb: The description says it's a benchmark.
 * crdlb wants glxgears -iacknowledgetthatthistoolisnotabenchmark back
<J-_> No, I won't.
<crdlb> then the description is wrong
<J-_> man glxgears ;)
<cwillu> J-_, 64bit?
<crdlb> measure performance in a real _USE_ of 3d, not in glxgears
<J-_> cwillu: 32bit
<crdlb> eg a game, compiz (though compiz is not a good general measure of 3d since the real bottleneck is texture_from_pixmap)
<cwillu> J-_, can you send me a pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.log.0?
<J-_> cwillu: Sure, hold on
<Turl> crdlb: if you use glxgears on the same pc, same card, different distro version, I think it's a good benchmark
<crdlb> no it's not
<crdlb> internals of mesa, X, intel_drv could change and have no affect on real usage (or even a positive one)
<crdlb> J-_: man glxgears was written by debian
<J-_> cwillu: I take it you mean, /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Turl> odd, firefox was running normally, responsive, but using 2Ghz :p
<cwillu> yes
<J-_> k
<cwillu> "It has become quite popular as basic benchmarking tool."
<cwillu> That is quite correct, it _has_ become quite popular as a basic benchmarking tool :p
<Turl> cwillu: is it normal than glxinfo says 'caveat' is none/slow everywhere? :p
<J-_> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1355353
<Turl> cwillu: mine has "exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!" at the end too, if any help (I have a Mobile Intel Series 4 card)
<cwillu> J-_, pastebin glxinfo
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f6ee883fc
<cwillu> BUGabundo, is your name J-_? :p
<cwillu> nvidia glxinfo's are quite useless for intel bugs :p
<Turl> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m5b4500dcç
<Turl> http://pastebin.com/m5b4500dc *
<J-_> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1355356
<Turl> also an intel card
<Turl> J-_: you seem to be running on Mesa Rasterizer :O
<J-_> What's that mean?
<cwillu> J-_, _if_ what you're seeing is related to a current bug with a screwup in the gem code for certain intel cards, then you can work around the issue by installing and running the -server kernel instead of -generic.   -server has pae enabled, which isn't compatible with gem, which is then disabled in favour of the legacy memory manager, which doesn't have the bug
<crdlb> J-_: that you have zero 3d acceleration~
<Turl> that it uses the cpu for 3d if I'm right
<cwillu> J-_, you have libdrm-intel1 installed
<cwillu> ?
<J-_> cwillu: yes
<Twigathy> Speaking of kernels... if I upgrade to ubuntu+1 from ubuntu but don't change my kernel, will it get super-angry or can I run on the older ubuntu kernel?
<crdlb> I wouldn't running like that, but it'll work in a pinch
<cwillu> do you have libgl1-mesa-drm and -glx installed?
<cwillu> (you should be able to uninstall -swx11 to unambiguously disable software rendering)
<J-_> cwillu: Do you mean, libgl1-mesa-dri?
<J-_> -glx and -dri are installed.
<cwillu> yes, sorry
<J-_> -swx11 isn't installed.
<J-_> What a crappy craptop. #3333114324 reason why I won't buy another Lenovo Thinkpad.
<J-_> (no 3d acceleration)
<crdlb> you won't buy another thinkpad because the intel driver is broken in an ubuntu alpha?
<cwillu> o_0
<Infecto> hmm, i update manualy nvidia driver to 180.37 and and :)
<Infecto> it wont work :)
<J-_> crdlb: Oh, it's the broken driver? I thought you ment that the chipset has no 3d acceleration, and turl said it uses the CPU for 3d acceleration.
<crdlb> lol
<J-_> bleh, I don't know
<J-_> Maybe you're just yanking my chain, but whatever
<cwillu> J-_, you're currently _using_ a software opengl renderer, has nothing to do with the actual capabilities of the card
<J-_> ah
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> i have driver installed but gnome dont want to use it hmm
<cwillu> gnome has nothing to do with picking drivers
<cwillu> you didn't install a driver from nvidia's website did you?
<Infecto> cwillu: no i dod not
<Infecto> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.37/
 * J-_ facepalms
<cwillu> Infecto, so... you downloaded a driver from nvidia's website
<Infecto> hmm
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx
<crdlb> -_-
<Infecto> i need to set in xorg proper driver
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in jaunty
<Infecto> now it works
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.35-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8673 kB, installed size 26176 kB
<crdlb> jaunty has .35
<BUGabundo> cwillu: don't recommend ppl to use nvidia site drivers
<BUGabundo> they tend to mess the system
<crdlb> which has a bug which makes it pretty much unusable
<Infecto> ok, but its bugy
<Infecto> and now i have i think ok driver
<cwillu> BUGabundo, please stop talking to me, or at least read what I wrote before you tell me to not do things that I didn't do in the first place
<Infecto> litle work around and distro mess
<Infecto> but should be ok
<BUGabundo> I can't read
<BUGabundo> I just entered
<BUGabundo> LOL
<cwillu> I noticed :p
 * BUGabundo I need to stop commenting on half read stuff
 * crdlb BUGabundo should stop misusing /me
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> ahhahahah
 * cwillu /ignore's BUGabundo for the day
<cwillu> J-_, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cwillu> just realized, you might not be using a clean and empty xorg.conf :)
<BUGabundo> yeah... grumpy today... sorry guys! need to get home and rest a bit
<BUGabundo> bye
<BUGabundo> take care
<Infecto> cwillu: should he?
<J-_> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1355367
<cwillu> k, that's not it then
<J-_> hrm
<cwillu> J-_, I think you're at the point of booting off a livecd and checking if glxinfo shows something more normal
<J-_> cwillu: K, I'll do that, brb.
<DanaG> hmm, why is it that a 64-bit OS on a 64-bit system with 2x 2GB sticks of RAM, would show only 3020 megs of RAM?
 * cwillu suggests uname -a, and then immediately ducks
<cwillu> don't have a ram= line in your grub for no apparent reason do you?
<cwillu> (or whatever the incantation is to limit visible memory)
<DanaG> Happens in Windows, too.
<cwillu> weird bios setting?
<cwillu> or a mislabeled dimm
<DanaG> hmm, free is saying 3827m.
<cwillu> where did you see 3020?
<DanaG> I don't remember, actually.
<DanaG> yeah, it's 3827.  That's a bit more normal.
<DanaG> 269 megs off from 4096.
<cwillu> integrated video?
<DanaG> Nope, 256M discrete.
<DanaG> ATI RV635.
<DanaG> Granted, 4 gigs is enough that that 269 doesn't matter much... but I'm still curious.
<cwillu> again, where are you reading that number
<DanaG> htop gives me the 3827.
<anon23543> Hi - Nvidia have released a new beta Nvidia-180 driver (180.37). It fixes this bug for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/325188 . Is this newer version going to be included in Jaunty?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/325188/+text)
<crdlb> anon23543: I'm going to say yes
<anon23543> That's good news for me - thanks for your help. :)
<J-_> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1355380 glxinfo from LiveCD
<cwillu> J-_, ya, that looks right
<crdlb> anon23543: I'm not saying that based upon any decision, just that I don't see any reason why they wouldn't
 * J-_ boots back 
<cwillu> J-_, my suspicion is that you've got some conflicting libraries installed somewhere, but I don't really have much good advice for where to start looking for it
<crdlb> in fact, I can say with 100% certainty that they'll either need to downgrade or upgrade
<J-_> cwillu: hmm, k. Everything is running as default. I didn't do anything funky. I'm pretty close do a default installation besides the updates and programs I've installed.
<anon23543> crdlb: Yeah, I saw a few people reporting problems with the current -180. Hopefully we'll get the new one.
 * J-_ boots back into hard disk
<J-_> cwillu: anything else you want me to run from the livecd?
<cwillu> nope
<J-_> k
<cwillu> just proof that the laptop works and the default install should be right (so the question remains...)
<DanaG> my meminfo:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f11795cf7
<lanoxx> if i look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed, i dont see any critical bugs, does that mean in jaunty are no critical bugs atm?
<J-_> cwillu: When restarting right after grub it says, 'no enforce2 chipset' then it proceeds to boot. When restarting from the LiveCD, upon the ejecting of the CD, it complains about SquashFS
<J-_> Not sure if any of that is of interest. :)
<DanaG> ooh, concurrency=shell gives 34-second boot.
<bruce89> J-_: I think that'll be hushed soonish
<cwillu> DanaG, upstart native can do even better, and in theory there's enough info in the init.d jobs to build the right native jobs
<cwillu> unfortunately, I don't think anyone has a good way of automatically integrating third-party scripts
<sammy> what package is responsible for the playing of alert sounds? say I've got a terminal window open and I press tab too many times, or backspace too many times. or I'm in a text input box and I press backspace too many times
<sammy> gnome-sound-preferences plays the sounds correctly, if you press the preview button, but the sounds still end up being a pc speaker beep when the event is triggered
<sammy> and I don't  know who to assign the package to
<sammy> excuse me, the bug
<DanaG> check for beep in alsamixer.
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0
<sammy> DanaG: check for... it's existence? there's no beep switch or slider, there's a pc speaker slider with a mute toggle
<DanaG> Mute it, then.
<sammy> then there's no beep and the sound that's supposed to play doesn't play
<sammy> I'm not trying to stop the beeps, I want the sound that gnome-sound-preferences says should play to play
<DanaG> I think gnome's beeps are broken for me, too.
<sammy> *nod* they seem to be broken for a lot of people
<sammy> and I'm trying to assign the bug to the right package
<sammy> I just can't figure out what is responsible. aplay and paplay both work, all of my other applications play just fine through pulseaudio or through alsa through pulseaudio
<DanaG> Mine don't even play on clicking the play button.
<sammy> ah, that's a separate bug
<sammy> which I've seen, and I can give you the  bug # if you want it
<sammy> I've seen two of this bug specifically where the preview works but only the login noise plays correctly, all the other event and logout noises just end up being a pc speaker beep. and there are a handful of bugs where the workaround is what you said, just turn down or mute the pc speaker. but no one seems to be addressing why the default sounds just don't play
<sammy> this was an intrepid issue, as well, and they said that the issue happened in a bunch of different gtk programs so it might be a bug in gtk+
<DanaG> another random, completely different issue I have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<sammy> DanaG: have you checked for an 'external amplifer' switch?
<sammy> that toggles the internal speaker power on this laptop when headphones aren't plugged in
<lws> What's the reason for hostapd packages not being updated?  Or to put it another way, where would I look to find out?
<DanaG> Sound works properly -- it's just that the hardware mute does not communicate in any way with software.
<DanaG> On other laptops, they abuse the EAPD (external amplifier power down) pin for this LED, and I assume HP does the same here... but ALSA doesn't offer that.
<sammy> lws: updated from the debian versions? or updated from the released hostapd versions?
<lws> sammy: I am not aware of what the debian version is, but 0.5.10 has been in ubuntu forever, 0.5.11 was out for along time as stable, and now 0.6.8 is finally stable
<sammy> it looks like hostapd packages in ubuntu come from the debian stable and unstable branches, so I'd point you here http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=hostapd
<sammy> file a bug to update the package or contact the maintainer directly, you'll probably get an answer, or possibly even get the version bumped
<bruce89> http://packages.qa.debian.org/h/hostapd.html
<lws> sammy:  I've been trying to run my box as a Wireless AP and I feel like shooting myself in the head.
<sammy> it's probably an issue of wanting it to receive testing, but it could be a major API change, who knows.  if you see here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hostapd that the updates are always done by the 'ubuntu archive autosync' then there probably isn't a particular ubuntu maintainer
<sammy> # A new upstream version is available: 0.6.7, you should consider packaging it. cute. nice, bruce89
<lws> okay
<lws> Well I compiled it from source for my nl80211 card
<lws> Have two versions of it running at the same time for different cards.
<lws> I'm trying to hunt down a really annoying bug with the ath9k card
<lws> sammy: Question for you about init scripts
<lws> There's some kind of startup manager on ubuntu that doesn't exist on debian?
<lws> or?
<lws> the dependency stuff seems reminiscent of gentoo's init script stuff
<sammy> it is, most linux distros have the same sort of dependency rc/init script behavior. but I'm not sure the differences between debian and ubuntu
<lws> Well, my question is particularly related to NetworkManager
<lws> and ifupdown
<lws> ifupdown includes it's own init script which is included but not used in jaunty
<lws> I disabled NetworkManager from starting, and enabled "networking" but i had to go in and hack on the script to make it work under ubuntu
<lws> Seems like my behavior is unspported, but I couldn't find any other recommendations for getting rid of NetworkManager and still having my devices come up on startup
<Lounge> something happened after updates few days ago - sound is popping and scratchy and i can't connect to the internets. it seem that the network has completely broke
<lws> the internets?
<Lounge> internet*
<Lounge> i can't get online - can't seem to find my eth card
<Lounge> did the whole network structure go through a complete makeover?
<lws> the driver for your card probably isn't loading
<Lounge> wait alpha 5 is out now right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Lounge> ok i better just do a full clean install then
<Lounge> ok downloading
<kamikaze> hey guys
<kamikaze> :) got a few questions :) and probelms with my alpha version
<bruce89> !ask | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kamikaze> kk :), well i dont know how to get the wine unstable to work because i need to get the code for the repositories and the only code i get is for vesrion 8.10 for ubuntu
<kamikaze> and not for 9.10
<kamikaze> and in the usual repositories tHere's only the stable release of wine
<kamikaze> any 1 got a idea?
<kamikaze> if i could get th .rpm for 64 bit i could just isntall it but i can hardly find any package
<kamikaze> everyone afk ?
<kamikaze> can someone pls help?
<bruce89> !repeat | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unixdawg_> he must have a hell of a hangove
<unixdawg_> wrong window
<bruce89> heh
<kamikaze> hangove?
<bruce89> !info wine > kamikaze
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 7325 kB, installed size 54496 kB
<kamikaze> that's what i read too but im confused though
<bruce89> in what way?
<kamikaze> well :) im not native english. So now there's no way in installing wine 1.1.x in ubuntu 9.04 right?
<bruce89> not unless you want to compile it I assume
<kamikaze> oh okay, and another question i have is that i got the problem that my ntfs partition isnt recognized somehow and i need to get access is there any way to check if i can access it with ubuntu?
<Lounge> okay something really bad is going on - jaunty cannot find my network cards eht0 and eth1
<Lounge> and i can't connect to the internet
<Lounge> all im getting from the ifconfig is "lo"
<cwillu> kamikaze, you can mount it with -o force, although you really should run a chkdsk from windows on it if at all possible
<Laney> Does anyone else sometimes get a horrible sound instead of real audio sometimes?
<Laney> incredibly loud stuttering or something
<dtchen> Laney: i know about it. i'm fixing it.
<Laney> dtchen: Ah, that's good
<Laney> it seems to only happen after pausing/unpausing
<dtchen> the hardest part has been bisecting which of the various optimisation variables is the culprit.
<dtchen> yes, that's due to glitch-free being enabled and the watermark being unstable
<Laney> I admire you for working on the audio stack, btw
<Laney> it is an unwieldy beast that people love to bash
<dtchen> yes, everyone loves to complain about it, but few want to dig into it to fix it
<dtchen> anyhow, supper, then back to the unwieldy beast
<Laney> hm
<Laney> I thought your PPA packages didn't have glitch-free enabled?
<dtchen> you might want to try 0.9.14-0ubuntu11~ppa6~ubuntu2 in my ppa once it has built
<dtchen> Laney: the last few have had them enabled.
<dtchen> 0.9.14-0ubuntu11~ppa6~ubuntu2 officially disables it again
<Laney>   Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu11~ppa1~ubuntu1
<Laney> ah, righto
<kamikaze> hm k i think i gonna install 8.1
<kamikaze> but can i  downgrade it somehow= i mean downgrade 9.04..
<Laney> not really
<kamikaze> kk ty :)
<Nytrix> when is 9.04 going to come out as an official release? and not just beta
<crdlb> late april
<Nytrix> ok
<Nytrix> how long will it be supported for?
<crdlb> 18 months
<Nytrix> k
<crdlb> oh come on, notify-osd doesn't use g_markup_escape_text? XD
<bruce89> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<bruce89> crdlb: that's another bug
<crdlb> but it's so obvious ...
<bruce89> that's the point
<crdlb> so that's already filed?
<bruce89> yes
<Nytrix> sweet
<bruce89> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331019 I assume
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331019 in notify-osd "notifications do not display content if not supported markup tags are used (aka <a href=... links)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<crdlb> meh, the dialog that notify-osd uses for '-t 0' notifications appears behind the window
<crdlb> so it's totally useless as a notification
<bruce89> apparently that's the point
<crdlb> except for the flashing thingy in the taskbar, but that requires me to click twice instead of once :/
<bruce89> and you can't ignore it
<bruce89> whereas a bubble you can
<crdlb> ah nice, it completely ignores duration
<bruce89> it's a bloody disgrace
<Nytrix> hi rww
<Nytrix> :)
<bruce89> but the Ubuntu devs are completely blinkered
<bruce89> it's all that Mark's fault
<Alexia_Death> anybody else habing issues with knetworkmanager?
<Alexia_Death> it simply ignores any orders to connect to something...
<crdlb> genius, network-manager-gnome now contains a 'notification-network-wireless-full', which is used instead of the normal icon (by patching)
<crdlb> this icon is in a barely visible transparent gray, so it's worthless without notify-osd
<bruce89> oh bloody hell
<crdlb> they did do it by name (it's a new made-up name though, afaict), so I guess I can override it in my icon theme :/
<xtknight> anyone else having issues with pulseaudio? messages like "Increasing wakeup watermark" and constant music skipping
<xtknight> never used to happen
<tc111> anyone know of a closer repo mirror for lpia than ubuntu-ports?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-08
<alex_mayorga1> Is it possible to get Skype in Jaunty
<hggdh_> skype is proprietary
<hggdh_> but I think medibuntu will/does have it
<alex_mayorga1> hggdh_: I know the proprietary part, what do we have in the open side to tease friends away from it?
<bruce89> SIP
<Ienorand> alex_mayorga1: Skype works in ubuntu but I don't know about jaunty specifically...
<alex_mayorga1> what app?
<hggdh_> I use it in Jaunty, and it is (or was) working
<Ienorand> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/
<crdlb> erm, why is libindicate using org.freedesktop.indicator? shouldn't there be an fd.o spec first? :/
<alex_mayorga1> OK, thanks all, I'll look into it
<alex_mayorga1> anyone with working gwibber?
<alex_mayorga1> I have this problem: python-webkitgtk: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<crdlb> same here
<alex_mayorga1> is a gwibber bug?
<crdlb> no, jaunty recently switched to python 2.6
<bruce89> crdlb: bloody good point
<crdlb> and it's taking the packagers a metric forever to get them ported/rebuilt
<bazhang> Edbuntu, due in April this year
<Edbuntu> sweet
<Edbuntu> who comes up with the names?
<bazhang> currently alpha 5, use at your own risk
<Edbuntu> I like that, the Jaunty Jackalope
<Edbuntu> whats next? The Greedy Jew?
<bazhang> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<bazhang> Edbuntu, please adhere to the code of conduct and refrain from that talk
<Edbuntu> thank you
<Edbuntu> im jewish fyi
<bazhang> does not matter
<bruce89> crdlb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/339363
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339363 in indicator-applet "D-Bus service would suggest fd.o spec" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga1> Edbuntu, next is Karmic Koala I believe
<DrHalan1> hey, i uploaded packages to my PPA but didn't get an email nor do they show up on launchpad. what do i do wrong?
<bruce89> DrHalan1: how did you upload them?
<DrHalan1> using dput. It said taht everything went fine
<bruce89> gpg keys uploaded, ubuntero I assume
<DrHalan1> ye
<DrHalan1> but shouldn't there be a complaint or something?
<bruce89> certainly seems a bit odd, I've never had any trouble
<bruce89> I assume ~/.dput.cf is correct
<DrHalan1> well the upload log always states "Successfully uploaded irrlicht_1.5.0-0ubuntu0~rzr1_amd64.changes to ppa.launchpad.net for kai."
<DrHalan1> bruce89: i just tried to upload again and it says "already uploaded
<bruce89> hmm
<bruce89> can I have a link to your PPA page
<DrHalan1> https://launchpad.net/~kai-mast/+archive/ppa
<bruce89> not entirely interesting
<bruce89> is the address in the packaging right?
<DrHalan1> is that line correct bruce89 : "incoming = ~kai-mast/ubuntu/"
<bruce89> ah, it's now ~kai-mast/ppa/ubuntu
<DrHalan1> did taht line change too? "fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net"
<bruce89> no
<DrHalan1> okay ill try thank you very much :)
<bruce89> np
<ripps> Can someone here help me figure out why the git gmpc won't compile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/128035/
<savvas> ripps: try #gmpc :)
<ripps> oh, didn't know they had their own channel.
<savvas> ripps: http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/GMPC_INSTALLATION
<savvas> ripps: looks like you need: libtoolize; autoconf; automake
<savvas> :)
<savvas> but not 100% sure, just judging by the error messages
<SnoFox> Okay then, where are the Jaunty kernel headers located?
<JanC> SnoFox: in the usual place  ツ
<bruce89> that's what I said on #ubuntu
 * crdlb hides from that smiley
<SnoFox> Yes I was trying to think up something funny to say... But meh.
<JanC> SnoFox: do your have linux-headers-generic or linux-headers-server (or whatever kernel variant you have) installed?
<SnoFox> Generic, methinks. I saw it update on Synaptic earlier. I found the folder...
<JanC> if you have a generic kernel, you need the generic headers...
<SnoFox> I wanted to say that the restricted Nvidia drivers available through the GUI crash the whole software. And I'm working on installing the ones that come straight from the site.
<SnoFox> s/software/OS/
<SnoFox> Both in Jaunty and Intrepid.
<JanC> eh, sorry, no experience with nvidia
<bruce89> ich, the "offical" ones from the site are even worse
<SnoFox> JanC, 'tis fine. I don't really need help, but I thought I should make it known because it stumped me for a while why my computer would stop responding after X launched...
<SnoFox> bruce89: The official ones from the site work great in Debian. Working on getting them installed on Ubuntu.
<durt> anybody got googleearth working in jaunty (from medibuntu)?
<crdlb> SnoFox: well, you're just installing the same thing ...
<SnoFox> crdlb: Then is something wrong with the way the GUI installs it?
<JanC> I guess no nvidia driver will ever work for everybody... :-/
<crdlb> well, if you have a recent card, you can get 180.37 instead of 180.35 which fixes the bug where nvidia broke ^C
<crdlb> but that's not going to kill X entirely
<crdlb> SnoFox: what version did it install, and what GPU do you have?
<SnoFox> Geez, I don't even remember anymore.
<SnoFox> The driver is...
<SnoFox> 172.
<crdlb> 'lspci | grep -i vga' for the card
<crdlb> you mean 173?
<SnoFox> Er, yeah.
<crdlb> if you have something 6 series or newer, you could try nvidia-glx-180
<crdlb> with the broken keyboard interrupting :/
<SnoFox> Integrated is a GeForce 6100 nForce, but the card I'm using, PCI, is a Geforce FX 5200.
<crdlb> jockey made the right choice then
<crdlb> maybe nvidia is trying to use the other gpu?
<crdlb> is it disabled in the bios?
<SnoFox> crdlb: No. The card is working fine, it's something Ubuntu-level. I booted straight from Debian, mutli-head setup working great on this very card, to Ubuntu freshly installed.
<crdlb> what version nvidia driver did you use in debian?
<SnoFox> Same file I have on my user's Desktop - 173.
<crdlb> oh, just to clarify, that is also the version hardware drivers (jockey) installed?
<crdlb> it's a bit annoying to debug nvidia issues on ubuntu because of BulletProofX
<SnoFox> Jockey?
<crdlb> the vesa X sessions clobber all the log files
<crdlb> the hardware drivers manager
<SnoFox> Jockey is the GUI I was using before, which had the driver crash the OS? :p
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> the only way to figure out what is going wrong is to stop your dm (eg gdm) and run startx manually
<SnoFox> Yeah, I remember it was 173.
<crdlb> when it fails, back up the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to another file
<crdlb> then you can restart gdm and pastebin it ...
<SnoFox> I haven't tried recently, but I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu again...
<SnoFox> No, X starts up, and kills the OS.
<crdlb> ?
<crdlb> "the OS"?
<SnoFox> I can't switch ttys, num/caps/scroll lock won't even change.
<SnoFox> Ubuntu.
<SnoFox> I say "the OS" because it applies to all Ubuntu builds I've tried thus far.
<crdlb> err, did you try the recovery console in grub?
<SnoFox> Yeah. It still crashes after enabling the restricted driver, no matter what I try to reverse it.
<crdlb> uh, I guess that could happen if the nvidia kernel module was completely broken
<JanC> sell all your nvidia hardware, it sucks  :P
<crdlb> since the linux-restricted-modules-common init script would still modprobe them
<crdlb> which is nvidia's fault
<SnoFox> JanC, shush.
<crdlb> if they used DRI, X would modprobe them as needed ...
<SnoFox> crdlb: Why does the module work fine if I install it manually, though?
<crdlb> let me get out my crystal ball
<SnoFox> :p
<JanC> SnoFox: seriously, gfx issues, fakeraid issues, etc., I've been talking to people with nvidia hardware every day for 2 weeks I guess  :-(
<Marco> I'm noticing a lot of apps bring up notifications on the upper-right hand corner of the screen
<Marco> what are they using?
<Marco> libnotify?
<crdlb> nvidia makes horrible hardware other than the GPUs
<crdlb> and horrible software for the GPUs ...
<crdlb> Marco: yes, specifically the new notify-osd daemon
<JanC> Marco: notify-osd
<crdlb> an ubuntu production
<SnoFox> I've never had a problem with Nvidia, except retarded hardware design and occasional Linux issues.
<SnoFox> Retarded hardware design: Making S-Video piggyback off the second VGA, so you can have a maximum of 2 displays on a 3 port card no matter what...
<JanC> anyway, 90% of hardware design is retarded  ;)
<bruce89> which is why it makes no sense
<crdlb> which we can mostly blame on Windows :)
<SnoFox> Woo! Blame Windows!
<bruce89> for notify-osd?
<crdlb> unforunately not
<crdlb> that's Apple's fault
<JanC> notify-osd is fine for me
 * bruce89 worried when Mark said "we're going to make Ubuntu look as good as OS X"
<bruce89> I knew that meant "copy them"
<Marco> notify-osd is a great
<crdlb> it'll be fine in time for Karmic :)
<bruce89> badly-designed fork
<JanC> it's what was built next to it what wasn't well-thought-out
 * Marco confesses to being a mactard
<bruce89> the reason I was given for u-m appearing magically is that "Apple do it"
<SnoFox> I actually like Aero.
<Marco> u-m?
<Marco> oh, update-manager
<crdlb> yeah, somebody needs to take away his mac :>
<dtchen> Laney: let me know (via memoserv) if pulseaudio_0.9.14-0ubuntu11~ppa6~ubuntu3 performs better (glitch-free is *enabled* in that one)
<SnoFox> Too bad I figured out that Nautilus doesn't recruse into hidden directories so I lost my desktop theme...
<Marco> ubuntu shouldn't try to be OS X, but there's a lot to learn from OS X from a usability point of view
<SnoFox> On my reformat. :\
<bruce89> my brother said it was nicked from Vista actually
<crdlb> SnoFox: really?
<JanC> I don't like Mac OS X because they fucked up the FHS
<crdlb> ahem
<SnoFox> crdlb: Indeed. I copied my /home directory onto my backup partition, and it left out all my hidden directories.
 * SnoFox double checks to make sure he used ls -a
<crdlb> worksforme
<SnoFox> Yeah. So I don't have any of my configurations or themes. :(
<crdlb> in a quick test
<dtchen> SnoFox: another reason you want to use tar or rsync instead of cp [if you used cp]
<Marco> JanC, have you seen gobolinux?
<JanC> SnoFox: nautilus recurses in hidden direcotries if you tell it to show hidden directories
<JanC> Marco: yes
<crdlb> and I had hidden files off
<SnoFox> dtchen: JanC: Forgot to do that... :P
<JanC> Marco: but that's not what I mean
<bruce89> all those brainstormers saying "change the filesystem structure" make me shudder
<crdlb> SnoFox: I made a Foo/Bar/.baz/afile heirarchy on my desktop, then copied Bar to the desktop, then copied Foo by dnd with Ctrl
<crdlb> all with show hidden files off
<JanC> Marco: those Mac application images that Mac users like so much because they can copy applications around easily, they have the annoying habbit to copy files around on your system where they want them to be, but they never clean anything up
<JanC> it's even worse than Windows installers
<crdlb> people don't seem to realize that nobody else has shared libraries
<Marco> bruce89, keeping applications in a self-contained directory wouldn't be a bad idea though
<Marco> right now, when you install an applications, it's put in a bunch of different directories
<bruce89> so what?
<crdlb> except that none of that helps when two apps need different versions of a library
<crdlb> now you're in DLL hell
<Marco> config files in /etc, binaries in /usr/bin, libraries in /usr/lib
<Marco> bruce89, it's also near impossible to keep two versions of a package at a time
<bruce89> that'd be a pain to do though
<Marco> without doing hacks like the ruby1.8 and ruby1.9 packages
<crdlb> what's hacky about that?
<Marco> crdlb, you need a new package everytime you want to install a new version
<JanC> Marco: it's actually very possible if you know what you're doing...
<Marco> it's not a solution
<Marco> it's a hack for a specific applications
<crdlb> eh? only if the ABI breaks
<SandGorgon> ZeroInstall or nix are a good approach to a single-directory theory of packages
<crdlb> python uses the same system
<crdlb> it's just a primitive slots system
<Marco> gobolinux basically does /Applications/irssi/0.9
<bruce89> you don't need different versions of the same thing usually, apart from libraries
<Marco> and there's different directories for the different versions
<Marco> and they're completely self-contained
<JanC> and you duplicate 80%
<Marco> JanC, only if you want
<crdlb> the FHS really works fine
<SandGorgon> disk-space is cheap - i am completely in favor of single directory approach to installing stuff
<crdlb> maybe a tweak or two would be good, but the idea is sound
<crdlb> and how do app launchers get into /usr/share/applications ?
<JanC> anyway, the problem with Mac OS X is that those "packages" copy around files to other directories and never clean them up
<Marco> crdlb, I've lost more than one linux install to fubaring a few files
<Marco> JanC, yes, that is a problem
<crdlb> I install from source to /opt/someprefix
<crdlb> that way my system is safe
<Marco> crdlb, I usually do /usr/local
<Marco> or ~/opt
<crdlb> /opt/foo is better
<crdlb> home is good though
<JanC> depends on what you want
<Marco> crdlb, the problem with /opt/foo is that it doesn't work too well when the package includes libraries you want available to other packages
<crdlb> Marco: I wouldn't do that
<crdlb> unless I'm installing those packages to /opt/foo too
<crdlb> then I use PKG_CONFIG_PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH (and sometimes PYTHONPATH)
<JanC> that's the whole point, if you want to use system packages, use /usr/local
<JanC> if you want your own shit, use /opt
<crdlb> I just don't see the point in /usr/local; everything in /usr already works together, the distro ensures that
<JanC> you might want newer versions of something
<crdlb> why?
<JanC> because you need them?
<crdlb> so put them in /opt :>
<bruce89> you might compile something from source, but don't want the packaged version to be overwritten
<crdlb> it's just annoying when you get cases in #ubuntu where somebody has installed a library in /usr/local
<crdlb> which of course the system respects, and breaks packaged apps
<Marco> crdlb, I use /usr/local to install stuff from source
<crdlb> everything you install should be in its own prefix for easy rm'ing
<JanC> crdlb: that's just a matter of asking the right questions  ;)
<crdlb> eg, when I install all the compiz packages, I use /opt/compiz for all of them
<Marco> I use apt for compiz
<crdlb> and /opt/ephywebkit for playing with webkit and epiphany 2.27
<bruce89> mind you, jhbuild builds gnome in /opt/gnome
<crdlb> Marco: I do too; it's for developing/testing :)
<Marco> ah, I see
<Marco> crdlb, have you ever tried checkinstall?
<crdlb> long ago, but I wouldn't touch it now
<crdlb> I know better :)
<Marco> :o
<Marco> what do you mean?
<crdlb> it makes bad packages
<Marco> shame, it's a great concept
<crdlb> if it could make good packages, we wouldn't need the ubuntu developers :)
<JanC> well, it's fine for quick installs of packages that you *need* *now*
<JanC> most of th time
<crdlb> well, I recently replaced gentoo with ubuntu on this computer
<crdlb> and I hadn't followed my advice on that install :)
<JanC> crdlb: hah, you'll need apt-build then  ;)
<Marco> gentoo, bad memories
 * crdlb used -O2
<Marco> I remember when I used gentoo for a few months and then changed back to debian sid
<Marco> I was mesmerized by how fast I could install things
<crdlb> or even search :x
<JanC> ah well, I used both Ubuntu & CRUX on a Pentium MMX 166 MHz with 64 MiB RAM
<JanC> and CRUX booted 5-10 faster
<DanaG> P2 266 with 128 megs of RAM... useful?
<JanC> but it took me 12 hours to compile Firefox  ;)
<Marco> crdlb, even with a core 2 quad, I remember installing gnome being a painful experience
<Marco> and if you ran ~x86, you almost always got some compiler error you had to look up online to fix
<JanC> OTOH, booting Ubuntu took about 5 minutes :P
<Marco> JanC, you could have used your minimal gentoo kernel with ubuntu
<JanC> and my CRUX Setup took < 1 minute
<Marco> *crux
<JanC> it's not (only) the kernel
<JanC> CRUX uses an old-style BSD init
<JanC> and other stuff is very minimal too
<DanaG> ooh: http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=3&Itemid=14
<JanC> no udev or other automounting (back then)
<DanaG> oh yeah, nouveau on the nv17 finally no longer devours CPU time.
<SnoFox> crdlb: Don't happen to still be here? :D
<crdlb> I do
<SnoFox> Oh neat.
<SnoFox> I used Jockey to install the restricted driver again, and Jaunty didn't crash... Only X can't find a device, it says.
<crdlb> and it did install 173?
<crdlb> as 180 would break in that manner
<SnoFox> That's what I clicked on, so I assume so. How would I be sure it installed 173
<SnoFox> Missed the question mark.
<crdlb> see which packages are installed of nvidia-glx-173 and nvidia-glx-180
<SnoFox> Um...
<SnoFox> I never figured that out, oddly.
<SnoFox> How to see which packages are installed. :p
<crdlb> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-glx-180
<SnoFox> I see.
<SnoFox> Yes, 173 is installed.
<SnoFox> So this is an Nvidia-kernel problem? :\
<crdlb> when you say X can't find a device, that's what NVIDIA says in the log?
<crdlb> if it were a kernel problem, the log would say that instead
<SnoFox> In the startx command, all is well until: "No devices detected"
<SnoFox> Then: "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<crdlb> did you copy the Xorg.0.log ?
<crdlb> I'd like to see that
<SnoFox> Let me install apache really quick... I have no way to copy/paste or pastebin.
<crdlb> apache?
<crdlb> you could use pastebinit :)
<SnoFox> What's that?
<crdlb> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 328 kB
<SnoFox> Meh.
<SnoFox> `cp` sounds easier.
<crdlb> pastebinit /path/to/file
<SnoFox> http://snofox.net/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> so I guess it can't make a decision ...
<crdlb> you could use a BusID line in Section "Device"
<crdlb> looks like you want "PCI:1:8:0"
<SnoFox> How would I fetch the BusID I'm supposed to... First, how did you read my mind, second, how did you know where to find that? xD
<crdlb> I looked at man xorg.conf + the bus ids listed at the top of the log
<SnoFox> You're good. You're very good.
<SnoFox> So in device: BusID "PCI:1:8:0" ?
<crdlb> yes
<SnoFox> Okay.
 * SnoFox attempts to start X.
<SnoFox> Hey crdlb, you're awesome.
<SnoFox> And attentive.
<crdlb> :>
<SnoFox> I'mma reboot really quick to be sure it works. :)
<SnoFox> startx worked, so yeah.
<SnoFox> Win!
<SnoFox> Now to get my second monitor up again. :)
<crdlb> you should probably file that bug, btw
<SnoFox> Where, might I ask?
<crdlb> I guess normally, you're supposed to get failsafe, so it's not a _huge_ deal
<crdlb> in launchpad
 * SnoFox looks around absently.
<SnoFox> Failsafe had a log in /var/log as well.
<crdlb> ideally, I guess nvidia should just pick one, but since we live in the real world, jockey should pick one and put the BusID in, I guess :/
<SnoFox> I bet I'll find the place by Googling "Ubuntu Launchpad"? :p
<crdlb> launchpad.net :)
<SnoFox> Oh. :x
<SnoFox> Ah kay. I'll do that soon. First, I need to install a bunch of stuff...
<SnoFox> I need my music... It's been to quiet for the past couple hours.
<SnoFox> I'll come back shortly to chat. I need to mess with GNOME a bit. :p
<SnoFox> Working great!
<SnoFox> :D
<bruce89> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in jaunty
<rww> bruce89: You probably want vim-gnome or vim-gtk. Not sure what the difference is.
<bruce89> yup, so I see
<DanaG> ugh, no space left on device... wtf?
<bruce89> ext4?
<wgrant> DanaG: ext4?
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> I had that problem.
<wgrant> Rebooting once or twice fixes it.
<wgrant> Although it was symptomatic of a bigger problem.
<wgrant> (the FS was created as ext4dev, and one of the older kernels broke it somehow)
 * crdlb coughs
<virtuald> i have an ati card. if i upgrade to the alpha now, can i watch video?
<rww> virtuald: depends on which card you have. If it's one of the ones that requires fglrx to watch videos, then no.
<crdlb> well, XVideo works with the radeon driver on all cards afaik
<crdlb> tear-free!
<DanaG> hmm, not for r600 if you want working suspend-to-RAM.
<crdlb> that's a big if :)
<crdlb> it does work though, right?
<DanaG> Which?  Enabling acceleration breaks resume from suspend.
<DanaG> To me, the latter is more valuable.
<crdlb> textured XVideo
<rww> DanaG: How do you enable/disable acceleration for r600 with the radeon driver?
<DanaG> you edit xorg.conf -- the "DRI" line.  You may also have to use the tormodvolden PPA.
<rww> DanaG: I assume so. I don't think the Jaunty version of radeon has acceleration for r6xx yet.
 * DanaG just wishes it had power management, so it didn't suck 10 more watts than when in Windows.
<crdlb> DanaG: did you use the macro this time?
<DanaG> nope.
<DanaG> No macro.
<DanaG> =þf
<DanaG> uh, that 'f' wasn't intentional...
<DanaG> ... now I have to figure out what it looks like.  =þ
<DanaG> nevermind.
<SnoFox> Before I get in the mindset that this won't break, will ext4 break on me in Jaunty?
<crdlb> it might
<virtuald> thank you.. i'll try the open drivers on intrepid now. i have an rv570 (x1950 pro)
<crdlb> virtuald: oh, it'll certainly provide 3d for you then
<virtuald> 3d?
<virtuald> o.O
<crdlb> virtuald: and I have bad news: there will probably never be a fglrx for you on jaunty
<DanaG> oh yeah, ext4 periodically gives me "disk full".
<virtuald> ok
 * DanaG is in an odd place: will have R600 support in next fglrx, whenever that happens to be -- but has had fglrx itself be broken even in Intrepid!
<crdlb> fglrx has dropped support for anything below r600 in the upcoming 9.4 release
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<virtuald> i hope there's power mangement in radeonhd now
<DanaG> Not yet.
<DanaG> At least for mine.
<crdlb> with an R500, you want radeon
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> Maybe for yours, there will be.
<crdlb> I don't think there's any for anybody
<crdlb> my card uses no power anyway ...
<virtuald> so when are we getting real ati support?
<crdlb> when the driver is finished? :)
<crdlb> but keep in mind that you will _never_ be able to use fglrx in jaunty
<virtuald> open source is never finished :)
<crdlb> unless ATI does an about-face
<virtuald> so maybe i should stay with intrepid?
<crdlb> they claim that fglrx 9.3, which will be the last release supporting R500 will not support XServer 1.6 (because they hate their users apparently)
<crdlb> or at least phoronix claims they claim ... :)
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> sauce?
<crdlb> for my purposes, an R500 in a desktop would run fine with the radeon driver now
<crdlb> but your purposes may be different :)
<virtuald> found it
<virtuald> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r500_legacy&num=1
<virtuald> i'll try it
<crdlb> particularly if you're the kind of peerson who gets an X1950 pro :)
<virtuald> well my brother moved abroad so i got his computer
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> I remember when the top of the line cards were ATI X1950 pro and nvidia 8800 GTX
<crdlb> so long ago now
<virtuald> i lost track a long time ago
<virtuald> i don't play much games or buy much hardware anyway
<virtuald> aticonfig --od-gettemperature doesn't work for me and the fan is manually controlled, that's why i worry about power management
<DanaG> Last card I had in a laptop was a Go 7600.
<DanaG> Before that, I had a desktop with a 9800 Pro.
<DanaG> ... and before that, a 7500.
<DanaG> ... and before that, a 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 PCI.
<DanaG> Still have all of those around.
<crdlb> yay, 7500
<DanaG> Another fun thing you can do with radeon open-source driver: xrandr transformations -- once you enable acceleration.
<DanaG> You can mirror (not just rotate, but actually mirror!).
<DanaG> You may also be able to feed it arbitrary transform matrices... but last time I tried that, the xrandr command-line utility just segfaulted.
<DanaG> To get back to normal: xrandr -o 0
<DanaG> lowercase o, zero.
 * crdlb uses dejavu sans mono for irc
<DanaG> DejaVu fonts rock, with subpixel hinting.
<DanaG> ... especially on a really high DPI display like mine (147DPI).
<crdlb> :<
<DanaG> Gnome apps tend to scale usually pretty well.
<DanaG> Windows apps... tend to get cut off.
<DanaG> And Apple apps.... don't even bother trying.  At all.
 * DanaG hits sleep button (yes, acceleration disabled), and goes off to bed himself.
<DanaG> Sat Mar  7 22:53:34 PST 2009
<DanaG> DST switch tomorrow morning.
<crdlb> an hour away for me :o
<crdlb> oops, it was only 6 minutes away
<lucypher> Hi, how do I get a log for NetworkManager? ca't find it...
<lucypher> I've found it by myself...daemon.log
<matt______> Hi - is skype in the repos?
<fargiolas> any news about python dependencies? I'm beginning to miss gwibber
<geser> fargiolas: it should become installable again when python-webkitgtk leaves the NEW queue
<fargiolas> geser: ok, thanks
<LSD200> heya all
<a3Dman> hi
<LSD200> quick Q - i know it's buggy atm jaunty but is it a known issue with the applets and panels crashing / not showing properly?
<charlie-tca> panels, yes
<charlie-tca> applets, I think it depends on which one
<LSD200> cool cheers charlie-tca I'll stop going insane then :p
<Hobbsee> LSD200: what does it look like?
<LSD200> my panels just won't update all the time
<LSD200> wasn't sure if it was an issue with the drivers and SLI or an issue with jaunty itself
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> haven't seen that, then
<LSD200> i call it not showing properly because at logon sometimes the aplets on the panels just don't show
<LSD200> it's not as tho the machine is short on spec to show them
<charlie-tca> Kinda like they got lost?
<LSD200> if i right click where they should be i get the pop menu for them
<LSD200> btw this is on a rig with 8GB RAM, quad core, and SLI 9800GTX+
<LSD200> anyway gonna leave this rig running and see what new surprises jaunty has for me when i get back
<ingenius> Hi ! ..
<LSD200> hi ingenius
<ingenius> I'm installed the last alpha and runs perfect but and I found one missing idiot package , modem-manager for NetworkManager ...
<charlie-tca> May not have caught up in alpha yet
<ingenius> Probably, but the solution was copy the files from other system :)
<gnomefreak> Wicla are you here?
<Wicla> mhm?
<gnomefreak> Wicla: sorry wrong nick
<Wicla> as i thought :P
<LSD200> now the panels work again :/
<bardyr> has canonical any special relations with AMD, so they can get a beta of the future 9.4 catalyst driver, it should be very bad if xserver 1.6 support for ati chips first came in april
<filthpig> Hi. I've noticed Miro wont install on jaunty because of a conflict in pyhton. That is, miro needs python (>2.6), but with jaunty 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 will be installed... Should I report this somewhere?
<geser> filthpig: bug 336029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336029 in miro "fails to install in jaunty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336029
<filthpig> ah, thanks
<gnomefreak> geser: that is ok since jaunty has >2.6
<gnomefreak> 2.6.1 == >2.6
<filthpig> I'll just wait for the updated build, then
<aguai> 假牙掉下來
<geser> gnomefreak: and how does python 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 fullfil miro's dependency on python (<< 2.6)?
<gnomefreak> oh its <<? i read the above (>2.6), but with jaunty
<gnomefreak> i havent looked into miro im working on sunbird atm
<gnomefreak> python (<< 2.6), python (>= 2.5),
<gnomefreak> yep thats the issue. i was just going on the first comment about the problem
<geser> gnomefreak: and fixing it doesn't seem to be easy as python-boost pulls in python2.6 while miro doesn't work with python2.6 yet (upstream issue)
<geser> at least that's what I understand from the bug report
<gnomefreak> ofcourse why would it be easy
<gnomefreak> not sure fta at one time was working on it atleast for PPA but not sure if he still is
<gnomefreak> ill be back for some reason dpkg-build.... fails to apply autoconf patch but bzr builddeb works let me find out what is going on here
<Ging> is it possible to break a system in good ways?
<gnomefreak> break by defintion == bad
 * gnomefreak gone now
<Ging> that's what i thought
<xtknight> anyone with multiple audio adapters?  when you change the primary mixer track under Sound Properties, does it lose your choice on reboot?
<Finnish> Should Me-TV work in Jaunty? I can't scan channes, but in Kaffeine I can. I'm using a Anysee digi-tv-card
<Zeroyez> oops
<Zeroyez> has anyone managed to get catalyst 9.2 working?
<crdlb> Zeroyez: it doesn't support xserver 1.6
<crdlb> and phoronix claims that fglrx 9.3 won't either
<Zeroyez> can i downgrade xserver?
<eternal_p> hey guys..quick question I have multiple desktops setup via compiz..whenever I click on anything other than the first desktop, I lose everything, the desktop is blank and I cannot do anything...any thoughts?
<crdlb> when you say "desktops", you just mean workspaces, right? (which are implemented as viewport pages)
<eternal_p> crdlb: correct
<crdlb> huh
<crdlb> does this happen with ctrl+alt+right too?
<eternal_p> ctrl-alt-right doesnt work at all
<crdlb> in Desktop Wall or Desktop Cube enabled in ccsm?
<eternal_p> crdlb: the cube is enabled
<crdlb> try disabling that and enabling Desktop Wall
<eternal_p> crdlb: no dice
<Assid> yello
 * Assid is back
<savvas> Does anyone have ext4 for root "/" partition and faced a problem with any package upgrade in jaunty?
<savvas> (where the easy solution was to delete it from the /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?)
<gotiniens> savvas, nope no problems here
<bruce89> savvas: fine here after installing grub2
<savvas> gotiniens, bruce89: ok, thanks :)
<DrHalan> is there already a working fglrx?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> and supposedly 9.3 won't work either when it's released
<crdlb> what GPU do you have?
<DrHalan> oh i dont use jaunty on my ati machine yet be cause of that but its a Mobility Radeon x1600
<DrHalan> i already tried radeonhd but didnt work with 3d stuff  yet :(
<DrHalan> at least on intrepid
<tiagoboldt> I there, I need to get the fglrx driver to work on jaunty, do I have to compile it myself, or is there a way to force the compilation through dkms or something??
<crdlb> DrHalan: don't use radeonhd, you want radeon
<crdlb> DrHalan: also, there will probably never be a fglrx that'll work for you in jaunty :/
<tiagoboldt> ohh, I guess I've just arrived in time, since you're discussing fglrx
<crdlb> since 9.3 is the last release for r500, and ATI claims it won't support xserver 1.6
<crdlb> there is no way to get it to work other than downgrading X
<LSD200> have any of you guys tried to get wallpaper-tray working?
<crdlb> tiagoboldt: if you have an r600 or r700, then fglrx 9.4 should work once that is released (in april :/)
<tiagoboldt> I really need to have hardware rendering, on a hd3650
<tiagoboldt> crdlb, sure thing, but I kinda need it now, manual install??
<crdlb> tiagoboldt: it will not work
<crdlb> unless you downgrade X to intrepid's version, and I've never attempted anything like that on ubuntu
<tiagoboldt> ohh, I didn't knew, the driver is incompatible with the X, right?
<tiagoboldt> darn ;\ even with the open driver?
<crdlb> yes, xserver 1.6
<crdlb> radeon won't give you (much) 3d acceleration on r600/r700
<DrHalan> crdlb: i know that :S
<DrHalan> so i guess ill stay on jautny iwth that machine
<crdlb> assuming you mean intrepid, that's probably a good idea
<tiagoboldt> crdlb, tks ;)
<tiagoboldt> I'll switch to to radeonhd meanwhile, and i'll upgrade later :)
 * crdlb would use radeon
<tiagoboldt> even though it's an hdxxxx?
<crdlb> radeon supports all radeon cards
<crdlb> I really don't know why novell bothered with radeonhd
<tiagoboldt> than that's what i'll use for now : )
<tiagoboldt> tks crdlb
<tiagoboldt> bye*
 * genii ponders to what degree his AIWHD3650PM will work
<DrHalan> but crdlb isnt r500 supported by radeonhd?
<LSD200> prolly at least 100C
<thehook> anyone been using gimp lately? I am experiencing a lot of crashing..
<bruce89> thehook: I heard others were finding that
<bruce89> <Treenaks> bruce89: gimp + jaunty = 100% crash within 5 minutes
<DrHalan> what?
<thehook> how a bout the computer restart X and bring me back to gdm after i inster a usb mouse? anyone else tested?
<DrHalan> gimp has never crashed for me in ever..
<thehook> bruce89: i think that was a bit unaccurate, it works until i do something in the rightclick menus on a big file, 5sec or 5 hours.. well, i must admit i have used it for maximum half an hour on a small (400x400) file before a crash occoured :P
<keith_> Is this the correct place to talk about kubuntu too?
<bruce89> no need for a right click menu any more
<thehook> keith_: as long as it is kubuntu jaunty it is as far as i know :)
<keith_> thehook: Thanks, it seemed to redirect me here whene I tried to join #kubuntu+1
<thehook> bruce89: how so?
<sebsebseb> keith_: nope #kubuntu
<bruce89> surely just the same as the main menu
<thehook> sebsebseb: for 9.04 jaunty?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> then correct place
<thehook> ok
<keith_> there or here?
<thehook> bruce89: yes, but what about rightclicking a layer for "alpha to selection"? :P
<bruce89> ah
<sebsebseb> I  like to get stuff early, but not to early, and yes I can deal with bugs.  apparantly the current alpha is pretty stable?
<keith_> Seems pretty stable, but I am having an issue with Kubuntu that I wanted to ask someone about
<crdlb> DrHalan: yes radeonhd support r500 and up
<keith_> were you saying I should go to #kubuntu for 9.04?
<crdlb> DrHalan: but the r500 is _much_ closer to the older r300/400 than it is to r600/700
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> stay here
<DrHalan> okay :)
<sebsebseb> for that
<keith_> ok, lol
<thehook> keith_: what program do you experience problems with? if its kde or something it #kubuntu
<keith_> now you are saying opposite things again, lol
<nikolam> is it freaking normal that my video gets stuck on 2.5Ghz machine, when update is done??
<crdlb> DrHalan: also, novell laid off the main radeonhd developer, so I'd say it's finally dead
<nikolam> why freakin instlling packages in background get picture and user appts to be locked for.. seconds??
<DrHalan> its dead before being finished?
<keith_> It seems to be Plasma related, though I am not very familiar with KDE. Sometiems when I try to open programs, it looks like they are opening but they never do... then if I try again to open it, Plasma seems to freeze so that I can't click the panel or move any of the widgets.
<thehook> keith_: i have been having a lot of trouble with that also, but i actually think they know more about that in #kubuntu :)
<keith_> thehook: I'll try, thanks. lol
<LSD200> heh was one of the reasons i moved away from kubuntu
<keith_> I have been an avid Gnome user, but I thought I would give KDE another chance
<thehook> keith_: me too, but after plaing around with kde 4.2 on jaunty, i'm back using gnome :P
<sebsebseb> ah ha yeah as I thought, can get sort of Ext4 suppourt on Ext3 with jaunty, but is that  really worth it?  http://kyleabaker.com/2009/02/23/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-904-and-ext4/
<keith_> sebsebseb: I am running ext4 right now, lol
<sebsebseb> keith_: a clean install?
<keith_> sebsebseb: Yes
<sebsebseb> keith_: well I don't just want to clean install
<sebsebseb> right now
<crdlb> I would recommend just waiting until you do a fresh install
<sebsebseb> keith_: so just standard Ext3 or this sort of thing
<keith_> sebsebseb: ah, well... yeah. I guess there is some forward compatibility.
<sebsebseb> crdlb: why?
<crdlb> why not?
<sebsebseb> apparnatlly Ext4 is still buggy as well, external kernel suppourt
<sebsebseb> experimental
<keith_> Ext4 wouldn't be causing my problems with Plasma, would it? :-p
<crdlb> if you try to use ext4 with an ext3 fs, you're going to be using less tested code without most of the improvements :)
<sebsebseb> crdlb: that sounds about right
<sebsebseb> Ext4 faster speed?  will I even notice with only 1GB RAM?
<sebsebseb> on 32bit of course
<sebsebseb> jaunty has the latest XFCE?
<keith_> Could Ext4 cause problems with Plasma? Anyone know? I am not familiar with FileSystem bug symptoms.
<crdlb> the only bug I've heard of is one where it decides that your FS is full
<crdlb> and you have to reboot to fix it
<keith_> weird
<keith_> Can filesystem bugs be fixed through patches? Or would you have to re-format?
<crdlb> hopefully, they won't screw up the layout of the disk ;)
<crdlb> so it would just be an update to the code
<keith_> That's what I thought. lol
<keith_> I was using ReiserFS before
<keith_> Don't ask me why though
<sebsebseb> MurderFS
<sebsebseb> not sure if Ext4 is worth reinstalling in my case
<keith_> I have had no problems with ReiserFS
<sebsebseb> and if I am to clean install then it will be the final
<keith_> sebsebseb: I will probably re-install when final is released
 * crdlb will wait until karmic before he considers ext4
<sebsebseb> karmic?????
<keith_> awwww... Plasma died again
<sebsebseb> anyway Ext3 will be the default file system still, since it's so mature, and Ext4 is buggy?
<keith_> Ext4 will be considered as the default for 9.10 based on user feedback
<sebsebseb> ah ha
<sebsebseb> so it might be the default
<crdlb> not in 9.04
<sebsebseb> oh 9.10
<sebsebseb> yeah and by then it will be less buggy as well
<sebsebseb> maybe that's the time to clean install in my case
<sebsebseb> there will be more articles and such about Ext4 in Jaunty that's something I am waiting for as well
<thehook> isn't 9.10 going to be a lts release? or am i completely wrong
<crdlb> probably 10.04
<sebsebseb> number system is weird
<crdlb> just based upon the pattern
<sebsebseb> the names that's fine that's differnet
<sebsebseb> ,but the number system is weird
<keith_> They do a LTS every 2 years
<sebsebseb> yeah poor KDE3 on the verge of dieing :(  RIP KDE3
<sebsebseb> ok  I mainly went with Gnome, but still
<thehook> sebsebseb: why? 9 is for 2009 and 04 is for april :P
<crdlb> 2-3 officially, but doing it at 11.04 would be a bit painful for hardy users
<sebsebseb> thehook:  oh it's done by year and month now I see
<genii> thehook: 6.04 (6.06),8.04,10.04      etc LTS
<keith_> Always has been done by month and year, lol
<sebsebseb> so  I started on 4.10  it must have been
<sebsebseb> second Ubuntu release
<bruce89> 5.04 then
<crdlb> the second release was 5.04
<sebsebseb> before that Fedora Core 2 and 4 :)
<keith_> Think they will change the system at some point? like version... 20.04?
<crdlb> nah, they can pretty much keep it up forever
<keith_> lol
<crdlb> at least 1000 years :)
<keith_> but it starts looking weird
<sebsebseb> no Ubuntu in 1000 years I expect
<keith_> Why not?
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu will be mentioned in the cmoputer history musuem
<keith_> lol
<keith_> Ubuntu will never die!!
<bruce89> 1020.04
<keith_> Think Windows will ever go away?
<sebsebseb> 80000.10
<sebsebseb> Windows may f off and die one day yes :D
<keith_> or will it haunt our dreams forever?
<sebsebseb> ReactOS will be developed enough one day :D
<thehook> keith_: yep, absolutely! microsoft has been talking about creating a non windows os the last year(s) because of the bad reputation
<bruce89> Holly will surely be the future
<sebsebseb> and so those that didn't go Linux, BSD, or Unix, may go ReactOS then
<sebsebseb> oh OS X
<keith_> and will we continue to hate Windows it even if it becomes decent?
<sebsebseb> or that didn't go OS X
<sebsebseb> Windows maybe won't become that decant
<sebsebseb> ,but ReactOS will I expect
<keith_> lol
<sebsebseb> that will be like an open source version of Windows
<keith_> What is ReactOS?
<sebsebseb> very alpha stage at the moment
<sebsebseb> http://www.reactos.org
<keith_> Who runs the project?
<sebsebseb> even though it's been around quite a lot of years
<sebsebseb> they don't have enough developers
<sebsebseb> and it uses some code from wine
<sebsebseb> ,but they made their own windows like kernel and that
<keith_> oh... Plasma starts responding again... but still doesn't open the program
<bruce89> one Windows is bad enough
<sebsebseb> GNU/Linux was meant to be a Unix alternative/replacement and  ReactOS will be a Windows alternative/replacement
<sebsebseb> it's not Windows
<sebsebseb> it's done by the open source community
<bruce89> I know, I just thought I'd say something
<sebsebseb> hopefully open source community can make a better Windows than MS,  I expect they can, it will just take time
<sebsebseb> ,but by the time ReactOS is mature enough Wine will be as well
<sebsebseb> ,but even so  not everyone will want Linux, Unix, or OS X
<keith_> Wine does so much.... and yet so little
<keith_> lol
<sebsebseb> Mac OS X is based on FreeBSD, but  only proper computer people ever call it a Unix
<eternal_p> hey all..I am having some problems with Compiz and my nvidia card, I have tried the cube and desktop wall, accessing any other "desktop" means I lose all my icons as well as my panels, I have to reboot to get any of it back
<LSD200> join the club
<eternal_p> LSD200: is it known bug in launchpad ?
<LSD200> not sure - not been able to prove it fully yet
<LSD200> but i think it's a setting rather than the app
<nikolam> Can someone answer me, why my video is twitching and apps waits for SECONDS while update installation is done?
<nikolam> i miss several seconds of video etc when install is doing its job
<nikolam> that goes to every package install
<nikolam> do i need to use real time kernel to avoid such applications lockups
<bruce89> Jaunty?
<nikolam> What if my user application is so important to me, so much more important then fast freakin update
<nikolam> Yes Jaunty
<nikolam> but all previous ones too
<bruce89> I've never noticed that
<bruce89> but u-m is fat
<nikolam> well do install, play some video sound or something and watch when update is done
<nikolam> also i use software raid
<bruce89> I suppose installing stuff is quite IO intensive
<nikolam> i noticed also on hardy that every intensive Hdd operation locka all other applications for seconds
<nikolam> like there is actually no multitasking for disk operations
<nikolam> bruce89, but what installing stuff have to do with video?
<bruce89> they both require IO
<nikolam> it is some kind kernel bug that reduces disk preority of all other applications to zero
<nikolam> i use it as desktop and i see it as horrible thing. Every single app is twitching like dieing rhino.
 * bruce89 didn't know there was any IO priority system
<bruce89> apart from ionice
<LSD200> nikolam: i did notice something with the software raid other day - just make sure they aren't running constant verify
<nikolam> so mulititasking is thing to forget, What about rt kernel?
<nikolam> also my jaunty is installed on sda2 not on raid..
<nikolam> but behaves the same
<bruce89> well, RAID afaik needs to have stuff written twice
<LSD200> depends on how it's all setup bruce89
<nikolam> bruce89, its all beside point. i feel it in my user experience, like multitasking stops working completely when some disk-intensive background process is running
<nikolam> like that update
<nikolam> Also every morning, that update thing for slocate does the same lock.
<LSD200> you can tell raid system to write imediately and then tell OS it's written or immediately tell the OS it's written and then write it
<bruce89> nikolam: certainly it seems odd
<bruce89> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nikolam> LSD200, but is obviously happens with or without raid on /
<nikolam> its 64bit
<nikolam> Ok, should I try to use RT kernel? Is it advisable?
<LSD200> tbh i don't know how the kernel talks to sata drives and any raid chips on the way
<LSD200> a lot of sata chips are raid chips aswell
<nikolam> LSD200, that is fake raid . All mobo chips are fake raid / dmraid
<nikolam> I am saying the same thing is going one even without raid being used.
<nikolam> So is seems it is something lower
<nikolam> eather disk usage priority or some kind of sata chipset bug, like you suggested
<nikolam> I have 690g chipset with S600 south bridge, i think
<nikolam> Amdx2, seagate hdds
<nikolam> ok, i will not bother the channel anymore.
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-08
<Ian_Corne> yes to BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> not to you h00k I don't know
<BUGabundo> the title is so deciving
<yofel> h00k: if I'm not mistaken that was posponed for lucid+1
<sahk0> ubuntu+2
<h00k> yofel: ah, alright.
<BUGabundo> lool
<h00k> yofel: I also saw it's "there" just disabled
<Ian_Corne> What is RGBA?
<Ian_Corne> or should i google?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: transparency support I think
<Ian_Corne> for everything?
<Ian_Corne> or?
<Ian_Corne> gnome-terminal has it already
<BUGabundo> err
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I think it's part of gtk, so it should be for everything
<BUGabundo> _has_ is very messy
<BUGabundo> it has kinda
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> if you turn on compiz
<BUGabundo> I remember filing a bug, when the changed modes
<Ian_Corne> it does
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I think it's different from compiz, more like what windows aero does I think
<BUGabundo> and all hell broke loose
<Ian_Corne> otherwise you just see your dekstop :p
<sahk0> BUGabundo: did you check the paste i posted by any chance?
<BUGabundo> that was like two cycles away
<sahk0> rgba is not transparency
<yofel> sahk0: wasn't alpha channel about transparency?
<Ian_Corne> aww ubuntu+2 is invite only
<Ian_Corne> what's going in there?
<sahk0> yofel: not 100% sure
<lukehasnoname> Has anyone noticed their notification area growing slowly?
<BUGabundo> guys, enjoy a nice evening
<BUGabundo> I'm going to bed.... eralish today
<Ian_Corne> gn
<BUGabundo> not the usual 4am+
<BUGabundo> hope no more servers fried during the weekend
<yofel> gn8 BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> yes lukehasnoname everything is getting pushed in there
<lukehasnoname> Ian_Corne: I mean, there are still only three icons, but it flickers momentarily and then gets larger
<lukehasnoname> as in, creates blank gaps
<Ian_Corne> oh
<KenBW2> does anyone else find the introduction of the new theme 1 day before UI Freeze a little dictatorial?
<Ian_Corne> haven't noticed that sorry
<lukehasnoname> KenBW2: I understand that canonical has a business to run and there are aspects of their brand and marketing they won't negotiate on.
<lukehasnoname> That said, their window button choice is soooo stupid.
<KenBW2> that's the point - they introduce the new theme before anyone gets a say, and then break their own UI Freeze rules by changing it afterwards
<h00k> KenBW2: the UI Freeze can be excepted
<KenBW2> indeed
<KenBW2> but better to discuss *before* the UI freeze, no?
<lukehasnoname> "too many cooks in the kitchen"
<h00k> KenBW2: it's not for certain if things will stay the way they are or not
<lukehasnoname> When there are things that have no chance of getting 100% consensus (UI) they just pull the trigger.
<yofel> KenBW2: screenshots of the themes were available for a while, and the discussion is done on UDS and the artwork mailing list
<lukehasnoname> Now, it'd be nice if they fixed the window button location back to 'right', as so many people have pointed out, it makes the left side cluttered and the 'close' button is too close to the 'edit' button.
<KenBW2> lukehasnoname: i thought they had?
<yofel> lukehasnoname: I fear they'll listen to us as much as they did with the update-manager popup...
<lukehasnoname> Did they? I haven't been online all weekend
<KenBW2> what happened to the community?
<yofel> KenBW2: the communitiy is welcome, as long as you complain at the right place at the right time
<yofel> now in this channel is too late
<thak> Does anyone know how to re-enable the MeMenu if it has been disabled?
<thak> and does anyone know which themes have icons for the new indicator applet functionality?
<KenBW2> yofel: theres no shortage of community proposed themes on the wiki
<lukehasnoname> thak: I think it's under the 'user switcher' tool for the gnome panel.
<lukehasnoname> right click the panel > add to panel > user switcher
<yofel> KenBW2: well, then go to the ayatana folks (I think) and ask them why they don't use them
<lukehasnoname> try it
<Leftmost> Anyone have any idea why the lucid package of maxima depends on libc6 >= 2.11, whereas the package in debian (same version number) only depends on >= 2.7?
<KenBW2> yofel: hmm, im yet to see a good idea come out of their dept
<yofel> KenBW2: me too, that's why I use KDE now
<h00k> "Good" isn't very objective
<KenBW2> yofel: isnt NotifyOSD on Kubuntu too?
<h00k> AtomicSpark: poke
<funkyHat> h00k: POEK
<yofel> KenBW2: it was in karmic, but the support was dropped in lucid, kubuntu is going back to a more 'clean' KDE
<h00k> funkyHat: OHAI!
<Amaranth> Leftmost: Because it was compiled against eglib 2.11
<yofel> KenBW2: but that's a result of a staff shortage too
<KenBW2> yofel: how does kubuntu compare with ubuntu, in terms of stability
<yofel> KenBW2: as the core system is the same, similiar, it then depends on the stability of gnome and KDE and I haven't compared them in lucid yet so I can't say
<AtomicSpark> I wouldn't say it's fair to compare stability in a pre-release.
<yofel> KenBW2: but it works fine for me, the only grave issues I have/had in lucid are usually plymouth related
<lukehasnoname> I'm not a big fan of their social network integration, but notify-osd is the single best contribtution to Ubuntu's UI and usability IMO
<lukehasnoname> I love it
<yofel> AtomicSpark: that's true as well
<yofel> lukehasnoname: I don't like how they made the notifications non-interactive but instead decided that popup windows were the ideal solution to persistent notifications
<yofel> add that to the insane decision of gnome to get rid of as many menu icons as possible and you get the reasoning of me switching to KDE
<lukehasnoname> yofel: I think making non-interactive messages pop-ups are awesome. My only complaint is that in Pidgin, for example, I cannot stop new messages from being displayed on notify-osd. If I'm having a private conversation, it's troubling!
<lukehasnoname> yofel: What do you mean, getting rid of menu icons?
<yofel> lukehasnoname: well, that's user preference I guess then. I *hate* popup windows
<Amaranth> yofel: Actually the dialog windows are the fallback of the notification system if the thing showing the notifications reports it doesn't support buttons
<AtomicSpark> lukehasnoname: Are you sure there isn't an option in Pidgin's plugin list?
<KenBW2> yofel: take it icons are here to stay in KDE?
<lukehasnoname> AtomicSpark: hmm... maybe.
<AtomicSpark> lukehasnoname: empathy is much, much better in lucid. maybe we'll convert you. ;)
<yofel> Amaranth: well, notify-osd doesn't support buttons, does it?
<yofel> KenBW2: haven't heared otherwise yet (and I hope it stays so)
<Amaranth> yofel: It wasn't a specific decision to make it do so, it was considered an acceptable downside for apps that don't behave
<Amaranth> (the app is supposed to query for button support first)
<yofel> Amaranth: ah, makes sense
<Ian_Corne> And yet, this will all be going away in 10.10, gnome-shell has it's own notification thingy
<lukehasnoname> AtomicSpark: Ya, libnotify plugin has those options. Thanks! And we'll see about empathy... I just think Pidgin is better. I have reasons, I just don't remember them ATM. Yes, I tried Empathy in Lucid... might try it again when I'm not doing homework.
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: I doubt 10.10 will use gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne> :(
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell looks awesome
<Ian_Corne> i've used it
<AtomicSpark> Ian_Corne: gnome-shell will most likely be optional.
<KenBW2> im sure itll be there as an option
<AtomicSpark> Ian_Corne: You can use it now! :)
<Ian_Corne> I know
<Amaranth> KenBW2: Just like it is now.
<yofel> lukehasnoname: well, I mean the icons in the drop-down menus, like copy/paste/... I think many were added back, but I still got annoyed enough at the gnome developers to drop gnome
<Ian_Corne> but it's not finished now
<lukehasnoname> AtomicSpark: It better be an option. It's pretty much a completely new UI/environment.
<KenBW2> Amaranth: what Ian_Corne said
 * yofel thinks he'll try gnome again once gnome3 comes out
<yofel> right now KDE4 is great
<Amaranth> yofel: GNOME 3 is even more locked down
<AtomicSpark> lukehasnoname: gnome-panel --replace is your friend!
<gafir> Hello, I have no wireless at all in Lucid Lynx with my Dell Inspiron 1545 (laptop) -- is there any documentation about this, or is this something I should report?
<yofel> Amaranth: well, I don't mind as long it "feels right", right now I just can't get myself to like it
<Amaranth> yofel: Well, by GNOME 3.4 or so it should be good
<AtomicSpark> yofel: i noticed it has changed since karmic. it's still evolving.
<yofel> Amaranth: heh, np, KDE was unusable until 4.3 too :D
<yofel> gafir: what wireless card do you have? does network manager list any networks?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know why but i dispise KDE
<gafir> yofel: i'm connected with a cable (eth0) and that's the only network connection listed
<gafir> no wireless, i'm not sure about the name of the wireless card, let me check -- It's the internal laptop wireless card type
<yofel> gafir: ok... so we're back at the network card (run lspci in a terminal to list the hardware components)
<Ian_Corne> did you try pressing the wireless button?
<lukehasnoname> Where would I report a but in the gnome notification panel
<gafir> thanks, there you go: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<lukehasnoname> *notification aplpet of the panel
<gafir> Ian_corne: yes I did try the button
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<lukehasnoname> *bug, *applet
<Ian_Corne> just checking :p
<Ian_Corne> does iwlist scan do anything?
<yofel> lukehasnoname: 'ubuntu-bug indicator-applet' I think
<yofel> gafir: did you install the driver from hardware drivers?
<gafir> yofel: Ha!
<gafir> yofel: that's why, I don't think it's active, I have two listed in there
 * yofel is getting annoyed at broadcom cards....
<gafir> yofel: I thought that would have been automatic, isn't it automatic usually?
<gafir> yofel:I have Broadcom B43 and Broadcom STA -- not sure
 * lukehasnoname is skeptical about ^(atheros/intel/ralink) wifi cards
<gafir> i'll try B43
<yofel> gafir: no, since karmic the driver for some cards need to be installed by hand, some license issue I think
<gafir> yofel: oh ok
<AtomicSpark> yofel: indicator-applet isn't gnome's notification area.
<yofel> lukehasnoname: the intel card in my notebook works fine, the ralink card in my netbook works... err... mostyl fine
<AtomicSpark> lukehasnoname: what is your bug?
<Ian_Corne> lukehasnoname: what other cards are there? :p
<dylanmccall> Hey, is there anyone here who has run (or knows about) moblin-session on Lucid?
<yofel> AtomicSpark: then I think I lost track of what 'notification' is supposed to be...
<lukehasnoname> notice all wifi cards NOT those
<gafir> yofel: I didn't know that, thanks for the information. It's currently downloading and installing, and .... the network manager panel icon tells me the device is not ready, mmm, I might have to try the other driver
<gafir> yofel: I'll try a reboot first, thanks for everything in any case!
<Ian_Corne> i don't know, haven't seen many other cards
<yofel> gafir: I'm not sure, in synaptic the package name would be bcmwl-kernel-source
<lukehasnoname> Ian_Corne: broadcom, dell stuff
<yofel> gafir: but I don't know how jockey calls it
<gafir> hehe
<gafir> we'll see I'm noting the package name, thanks
<gafir> i'll be back if it works!
<AtomicSpark> yofel: on lucid, it's split up into three parts. starting from the "bar" you have | gnome notification area | indicator-applet | clock applet | indicator-applet-session|
<AtomicSpark> yofel: i dont know the package names for the gnome stuff. might just be gnome-panel.
<AtomicSpark> If you unlock the applets and move them, you can see how they're grouped.
<yofel> well, thx anyway
<sebsebseb> yofel: Most of the icons removed from system menu, and some of places :(  since upstream GNOME, however those can be put back on in gconf-editior,  What I find more annoying is how their edited fast user account switcher now the me menu as well in 10.04 as well,  how when that's enabled shut down and log out aren't in the system menu anymore.
<sebsebseb> yofel: their as in Ubuntu, however that should of been obvious
<yofel> yep, that too
<sebsebseb> yofel: 8.10 is :)
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: agree to disagree
<yofel> heh
<sebsebseb> except for how for example the ethernet woudn't just work on the other computer in 8.10.  still  a pretty great release over all, that will also run out of support when or around the time 10.04 comes out.
<AtomicSpark> my issue with karmic  was the ati driver had horrible playback issues and network manager didn't save hidden networks properly.
<AtomicSpark> thats pretty much it though. :P
<h00k> ATI makes me :(
<sebsebseb> yofel: as for KDE I have read quite a lot of stuff on the web, where people are saying basically that they don't do KDE properly in Kubuntu, because of how they don't get support from Canonical, or something like that. Plus KDE 4 is the kind of thing that many people are going to want to run the latest stable version when it's available, Kubuntu won't just get it.
<AtomicSpark> h00k: happens. cards are great, drivers are questionable. although i have never had issues with windows drivers
<sebsebseb> yofel: above I meant how  Canonical focus on GNOME and basically ignore KDE for example.
<yofel> sebsebseb: the kubuntu team does release the kde point releases when they are available (by ppa if necessary)
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: ubuntu is their baby. nothing wrong with that. a lot of distros pick a DE and stick with it.
<sebsebseb> yofel: yes ppa, but not from the actsual offical repo's when it's available
<yofel> sebsebseb: and they're trying to get back to as much of a vanilla KDE as possible
<sebsebseb> yofel: the whole having to rely on ppa's for later stuff or wait untill the next release, or install yourself in another way,  for major things, is a joke really when it comes to Ubuntu,  Major stuff,   Firefox, Open Office, newer versions of KDE, etc.
<yofel> sebsebseb: KDE 4.3.5 is  available in karmic-backports, but it took them a while to get it there
<sebsebseb> yofel: oh
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: that's how time based releases work. :(
<sebsebseb> yofel: well 4.4 is the latest stable version
<Starcraftmazter> hey. Are the max/min/close buttons on the application bar on the left purposely or a bug?
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: well most of Ubuntu users come from Windows,  and most of them will have the latest Firefox or whatever it is at the time in Windows no problem,  but then they can't just have it in Ubuntu, that's a joke really.
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: you're free to install it yourself, which is exactly what would happen on windows.
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: instaling a ppa is,  not just having it,  just having it, is getting it from the repo as an update.
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: also !lnw, etc.
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: no in the case of Firefox, they would have it already installed,  and Mozilla would offer the update for the later Friefox
<AtomicSpark> Starcraftmazter: that's on purpose. cute huh? :P
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: in the case of Firefox on Windows, above
<Starcraftmazter> AtomicSpark: christ, tell me there's a way to choose ><
<yofel> sebsebseb: I think 4.3 -> 4.4 is a bit more of a challange than 4.3.4 -> 4.3.5, especially since nepomuk seems to be tricky
<lukehasnoname> AtomicSpark: Ubuntu tries to keep things compatible and stable through a release, only updating bugs and security holes after release. If you want the distro to give the latest software to you through official repos, get gentoo or arch.
<AtomicSpark> Starcraftmazter: Do you want it on the right?
<AtomicSpark> lukehasnoname: wrong person.
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<sebsebseb> yofel: What's nepomuk,  I don't like KDE 4 much, so don't tend to use it.
<lukehasnoname> sebsebseb: read what I said to AtomicSpark
<lukehasnoname> heh
<sebsebseb> lukehasnoname: whatever to that,  most of Ubuntu's users want it
<yofel> sebsebseb: the backend for the KDE desktop search or 'semantic desktop' how they call it I think
<h00k> Starcraftmazter: you can change them in gconf, yeah.
<sebsebseb> lukehasnoname: they come from Windows, where they are used to being able to just install the laatest Firefox, Open Office, etc
<AtomicSpark> Also, try to keep this channel's discussion towards Lucid support and development.
<Starcraftmazter> h00k: where/how?
<ZykoticK9> Starcraftmazter, you can use: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":maximize,minimize,close"
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: yes a little off topic, however it's true what I am  typing
<Starcraftmazter> thanks ZykoticK9, gonna write that one down
<Starcraftmazter> ;)
<AtomicSpark> Starcraftmazter: You'll probably need to do that every time there is an update to light-themes
<Starcraftmazter> bawww
<h00k> I am liking them on the left
<AtomicSpark> Notice that the min/max buttons are also swapped.
<h00k> call me odd, whatever.
<AtomicSpark> h00k: You are odd!
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: the command that people have been giving out,  will that put them on the right and in the correct order, what was before?
<h00k> AtomicSpark: :D
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: No. From my experince, if you change their order, it'll move them back.
<dylan-m> h00k: the buttons on the left are growing on me, too. Really quick to just push the pointer to the top right of a window and move it
<h00k> sebsebseb: the way the graphics are set, they will appear with in a different order.
<AtomicSpark> Also, it makes the theme ugly since the background is tied to the button.
<h00k> dylan-m: yeah.
<dylan-m> just the order they're in, really, that causes me pain
<AtomicSpark> h00k: fine! i'll try it!
<h00k> AtomicSpark: you don't have to! I won't make you.
<sebsebseb> h00k: uh?   well in Ubuntu I would want them on the right and in this order,  minimize,  maximize, and close
<h00k> sebsebseb: well, you can change that, then
<h00k> sebsebseb: with the current theme, it might appear broken.
<sebsebseb> h00k: yes which is the command that people have been giving out here?
<lukehasnoname> sebsebseb: They come from windows, where they are used to fetching their own app .exes and updating themselves. Ubuntu does the work for them. If they still want to get the latest, they can do it the old fashioned way. you can't have feature stability and constant updates in the same distro.
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<sebsebseb> h00k: and Ubuntu won't use  either of the new themes when I am setting it up, both themes suck
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yep that one, just checking that it does what I wanted, since I haven't done it
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i altered it to your order there
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: oh I see
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: by the way I know I can enter gconf-editor manually and  enable the icions for system menu and  what's missing in places, however I guess there's a command for that as well
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: manualley I meant graphically
<sebsebseb> any idea what that would be?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, the gconftool-2 is just an alternate way of using gconf-edit - both accomplish the same thing -- you can see the path you'd use in gconf-editor in the /apps/metacity... part of the link i sent
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: link?  command you mean for the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, sorry yes - command not link
<AtomicSpark> sebsebseb: both are commands, yes. be careful. you can break your system messing with that.
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark: probably nothing that bad can happen by doing things with gconf editor, however I would useually leave stuff on the default
<AtomicSpark> Getting back on topic, I've been testing Lucid for a few weeks now and I'm glad to see we're getting pretty stable.
<AtomicSpark> Only get a few crashes a day. ;3
<h00k> I have been quite surprised with it
<sebsebseb> AtomicSpark:  the stuff just now was on topic :D
<h00k> even with Gwibber!
<h00k> I've had it open twice without dying
<AtomicSpark> gwibber finally loads without crashing 99% of the time. :P
<h00k> I should check to see if the Netbook Edition interface has a bug open for the old-style logo in the top left corner.
<Sarvatt> AtomicSpark: it does?! are you using a PPA version?
<sebsebseb> it's ashame that I haven't got the new boot up screen  in vm's :(  the blue bar though yeah.  altough last time I loaded up a vm,  it loaded up pretty quick
<AtomicSpark> Sarvatt: I'm using Lucid, same thing?
<sebsebseb> it's annoying how the thing I want to test the most, I don't just see/get.
<h00k> I get the bluebar on my nvidia laptop, new logo on my intel netbook
<AtomicSpark> weird. i sometimes see the blue bar on my VM
<sebsebseb> h00k: that seems odd, why some computers would get the new, and others woud get the old.  or  vm's.
<sebsebseb> they haven't done Plymouth properly I guess themewise and so on
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i'm only getting the blue bar in both my VMs and physical install - don't even know what the boot screen looks like (other then the Brand screenshots)
<AtomicSpark> I know why.
<h00k> sebsebseb: because plymouth and nvidia
<yofel> sebsebseb: I think plymouth requires KMS, doesn't it?
<Ian_Corne> h00k: is your laptop upgraded
<dylan-m> h00k: if you really want Plymouth you can always install the Nouveau driver for NVidia. (You probably have the proprietary one, which of course does fancier 3D)
<Ian_Corne> or fresh install?
<AtomicSpark> I believe nvidia users are having a problem with plymouth.
<h00k> Ian_Corne: a fresh install.
<sebsebseb> holstein: Plymouth and Nivida?  well the graphics card in this computer is Nivida
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> it should work then
<sebsebseb> yofel: KMS sounds familur, but what's that?
<yofel> sebsebseb: 'kernel mode setting'
<h00k> dylan-m: yeah, I would like 'fancier' 3d for my docky :( I did try nouveau, however, and it worked
<Ian_Corne> it uses nouveau during boot
<sebsebseb> yofel: oh right uhmm well  my vm's have been done in Virtualbox
<AtomicSpark> dylan-m: Lucid users are encouraged not to use the nvidia proprietary driver until they know it's safe.
<AtomicSpark> dylan-m: due to the reports of hardware getting damaged.
<Ian_Corne> and then switches to nvidia priopetary drive when X is launched
<sebsebseb> Ian_Corne: propritary driver?  well I don't have that installed in vm
<dylan-m> AtomicSpark: Good, good. Besides that, the extra attention to Nouveau will be awesome! :)
<Ian_Corne> sebsebseb: i don't know about the VM :p
<h00k> AtomicSpark: I forgot about that, I should check.
<sebsebseb> what's  Nouveau  open source Nivida driver?
<AtomicSpark> I have no idea!
<AtomicSpark> Let me sort through my email. :(
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, replaces nv (yes to open source)
<dylan-m> sebsebseb: Yup! Apparently it does 2D better than NVidia's one :)
<sebsebseb> I read something about that
<h00k> wait...jockey-gtk says both drivers are activated and neither are in use.
<sebsebseb> open source Nivida driver
<yofel> dylan-m: it does, and nv has NO 3d support, nouveau at least a bit
<AtomicSpark> Found it
<AtomicSpark> Here's the warning for nvidia users https://lists.launchpad.net/xorg-prop-drivers-testers/msg00108.html
<ZykoticK9> h00k, my system says the same thing - it's a lie
<h00k> ZykoticK9: I don't know what it's using :D
<Sarvatt> you can get a splash with the nvidia blob or in a vm if you use uvesafb, have to unblacklist it though and you wont have the splash up for more than a second or two because there is no ddx patch to leave the graphic on the screen after X loads so theres not much point
<AtomicSpark> Also from the mailing lists, seems like nvidia users *are* seeing the blue strip instead with plymoth.
<AtomicSpark> I suspect it to be a driver issue.
<ZykoticK9> h00k, i'm sure "lspci -vnvn" will show you it's nvidia
<h00k> d'aw Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<sebsebseb> Sarvatt: What's that?
<dylan-m> AtomicSpark: the proprietary nvidia blob doesn't do KMS because NVidia hates America ;)
<AtomicSpark> dylan-m: wfm
<dylan-m> hence the blue bar
<h00k> I'm gonna be switching to nouveau in a second. be back.
<AtomicSpark> h00k: good luck!
<AtomicSpark> i'mma dl and create vm of kubuntu
<AtomicSpark> ugh. why did they go and name all of the isos the same.
<yofel> AtomicSpark: I don't think all are, only k/ubuntu are the same -.-
<AtomicSpark> thats.. annoying.
<yofel> yep
<ZykoticK9> AtomicSpark, someone in the channel said that all ubuntu+1 versions are like that, with the same name, regardless of ubuntu/kubuntu/etc
 * AtomicSpark saves it as klucid
<Sarvatt> its intended, only really works with a KMS driver such as nouveau intel or radeon. everyone else just gets a 16 color vga16fb that'll eventually be a little prettier than the blue bar at least but not yet. you can manually remove the blacklist of uvesafb from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf and rebuild the initramfs tough to get a prettier splash. the splash is pretty much guaranteed to be useless for kubuntu though since the nice ply
<Sarvatt> mouth to X transition stuff only works for gdm
<AtomicSpark> or not lol. oh well. i'll get new isos next time anyways.
<AtomicSpark> Well when I booted up and noticed my TTYs were 1920x1200 i was like :3
<sebsebseb> hrm I am likeing the black theme in my vm a bit more this time,  however yeah icons on left by default is :(
<dylan-m> hey, how do we get to the grub boot menu nowadays?
<dylan-m> I think it's running with the default settings...
<Sarvatt> hold shift while booting
<dylan-m> ahh
<dylan-m> :)
<dylan-m> Thanks, Sarvatt
<h00k> AtomicSpark: all is good.
<h00k> AtomicSpark: phew.
<AtomicSpark> h00k: twss
<h00k> teehee
<throughnothing> Anyone else having issues with clutter and apps that use clutter in lucid?  For me it seems like anything that uses clutter (gnome-shell, gnibbles, gnometris) started getting very very very slow within the past 5 days or so....but worked perfectly before that
<throughnothing> compiz an other GL stuff work fine
<dylan-m> throughnothing: it's all been working pretty well for me on a netbook with Intel graphics
<throughnothing> dylan-m, even recently?
<dylan-m> throughnothing: except Swell Foop. That one is weirdly slow
<throughnothing> my laptop (macbook) has intel graphics as well
<dylan-m> throughnothing: Yep.
<throughnothing> if you have gnome-games installed and are up to date, can you try running gnibbles and see if its fine for you?
<dylan-m> Sure! I'll install the latest updates, then try it
<throughnothing> I talked to one other person who had the same issues with gnometris and gnibbles, but im not sure what video card he had
<Sarvatt> clutter stuff has been horribly slow for over a month for me on intel, i think you're lucky :)
<throughnothing> just wanna see if more people are having the issue...i dont think its my graphics card because compiz and other GL accelerated stuff work fine
<throughnothing> it seems to be *only* clutter stuff
<dylan-m> oh, I've been running with Metacity + compositing for a while instead of Compiz, so that _may_ be making a difference
<crimsun> infecto: if you have the pulseaudio package installed, the pulse option should be top-most (primary/preferred) in KDE System Settings> Multimedia
<throughnothing> dylan-m, hmmmm how do i run metacity compositing rather than compiz?  I'm not a huge fan of compiz
<Sarvatt> check the compositing box in gconf-editor under apps/metacity/general i think it is
<dylan-m> indeed :)
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, is compiz the default for lucid if your hardware supports it?
<dylan-m> then disable Compiz under Appearance Preferences
<Sarvatt> mutter is whats been super slow for me, its metacity with a clutter based opengl compositing backend
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, exactly the same for me
<throughnothing> mutter is what I want to use
<throughnothing> and i was using it, but for the past week (maybe more I guess), it has been unusable
<throughnothing> what is the default for lucid going to be...metacity or compiz?
<AtomicSpark> throughnothing: yes
<Sarvatt> compiz if your hardware supports it yeah
<AtomicSpark> throughnothing: compiz
<Sarvatt> mutter for UNE
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, dylan-m, wow, I like this metacity compositing waaay better already, the alt+tab is so much better, thats the biggest thing i hate about compiz
<AtomicSpark> metacity compositing is buggy, but it works for those that dont support or hate compiz for some reason.
<throughnothing> but the gnome-shell switcher is still even better
<Sarvatt> try your clutter based games out under metacity instead of compiz, might be alot better
<dylan-m> throughnothing: Indeed. Compiz's alt-tabbing is what keeps pushing me away, too.
<throughnothing> yeah, workspace switching with metacity isnt as nice
<throughnothing> gnome-shell is my favorite by far, its just horridly slow now due to clutter, and thus mutter, being unusable in lucid now
<throughnothing> at least on my hardware
<dylan-m> Okay, gnibbles with sound and speed set to finger-twitching good... going quite smoothly
<Sarvatt> try with the xorg-edgers PPA once the 2.6.32-16 kernel is in the archives if you're on intel, that should be alot better
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, that to me?  what do you mean?
<dylan-m> there's the odd quick stutter (maybe related to the ring thingies), but I haven't been able to link that to anything and it's very rare
<throughnothing> dylan-m, and you have an intel card? that's really strange
<dylan-m> To rub it in, on a weak little netbook! :P
<throughnothing> haha, lame sauce
<throughnothing> though after a few minutes... the metacity alt+tab switcher is slow....it has a long delay before popping up, it just seems sluggish
<dylan-m> I hope it starts working for you. The Clutter stuff has made a world of difference for gnome-games !
<throughnothing> i know, an mutter was like my saviour
<throughnothing> haha
<throughnothing> mutter + gnome-shell
<dylan-m> (I just wish I knew why the Network Game option in all of them is greyed out)
<sebsebseb> hrm and now I like the grey theme a bit more, after trying again in vm
<dylan-m> sebsebseb: it's weird that way. It slowly grows on you
<dylan-m> soon, _it_ will be calling the shots
<sebsebseb> dylan-m: soon it will be calling the shots?
<poseidon> Hey guys, I was trying to install kubuntu lucid lynx on my 64bit intel centrino 2, however after I selected install or to test without installing, my screen went black. I was using the alpha 3 kubuntu 64bit install. I have an intel P7450
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, I wish i knew how to debug this and try to figure out whats making it slow...since we know our hardware can handle it, it has to be a software problem....everything worked blazingly fast for me a week or so ago
<sebsebseb> dylan-m: When certain apps are open the black theme looks a bit odd, but other then that it's alright.  Same for the grey.
 * Sarvatt wishes gnome-sudoku had all the game types as ksudoku
<dylan-m> sebsebseb: yep, it's slowly taking control of our minds
<red> I've got an odd problem -- in Compiz settings I have set refresh rate to 50 and v-sync on, -> gksudo nvidia-settings refresh rate is 50hz, i can verify 50hz from lower, then I open up XBMC and playback a video and it has tearing. Now going in XBMC system info, it shows im actually hovering at 60HZ and not on my monitors native 50hz
<red> and the odd part is
<Starcraftmazter> Another thing, in the firefox address bar, when it comes up with the suggestions, the background is dark grey/brown and the text colour is dark blue, which looks terrible
<red> when I set compiz on (full effects), it's the correct 50hz
<red> but when I shutdown compiz and enable metacity for higher fps while playing (scaling takes a toll on the machine), while compiz is disabled the hz jumps back to 60
<red> ignoring what I have set in nvidia-settings
<sebsebseb> dylan-m: buttons have to be on the right though, and in the correct order,  in my case,   so  minimize, maximize, and close,  i'll try the command to change that soon for my first time.
<red> now I do have two monitors, and other one is 60hz, so could it be getting the hz somehow from the left monitor?
<red> both the monitor and TV are in separate X-sessions
<sebsebseb> dylan-m: plus  I put icons back that are missing in system menu and places. icons :)
<Strife89> Report: Lucid Alpha 3 does not seem to boot in VirtualBox 3.1.2. I gave the VM a gigabyte of RAM (the host has 4 GB total) and selected "Try Ubuntu without installing". The VM screen went black and has been that way for 20 minutes.
<Strife89> Well, save for a single underscore.
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, use VBox from Oracle's repo version 3.1.4 is certainly working for booting Lucid here
<ZykoticK9> Strife89, try (right)ctrl+F1
<arand> Strife89: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<poseidon> Anyone know why the kubuntu alpha 3 install cd might not be working for me?
<Strife89> ZykoticK9: The download of 3.1.4 will take a bit, so I'll try the key combo. :)
<poseidon> I checked md5, I verified written data, and burned onto two cd's to make sure it wasn't the cd
<arand> Strife89: or simply boot with acpi=off
<Strife89> arand: Ah, much simpler. :)
<Strife89> Three keystrokes and done. :P
<arand> Strife89: and if you are using the -ose repo version, feel free to try the patched packages in my ppa ;)
<Strife89> :)
<red> got my problem sorted
<red> i had to run nvidia-settings once while metacity was active
<red> and the refresh rate got corrected for good it seems
<BlueSTARS> evening everyone. I just upgraded to Xubuntu Lucid yesterday, yet I still seem to have HAL installed. Trying to remove threatens to remove xubuntu-desktop (don't want that!). What gives?
<waltercool> just me or sometimes lucid stucks on boot? Before of bootsplash
<red> waltercool: how do you attempt to remove it?
<waltercool> red, what package?
<BlueSTARS> red, talking to me?
<red> oops :)
<red> ment to speak to BlueSTARS yeah
<BlueSTARS> red, aptitude remove hal
<red> try apt-get remove hal
<red> only removed pcmanf and hal for me
<BlueSTARS> red, i'm running xubuntu (xfce4)
<red> xubuntu has apt-get command
<BlueSTARS> it does
<red> it's my installation emdia :)
<red> media*
<BlueSTARS> lol ok
<BlueSTARS> but it's still trying to remove xubuntu-desktop
<red> for some reason the karmic / lucid discs don't work for me
<red> hmm
<BlueSTARS> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BlueSTARS>   hal thunar-volman xubuntu-desktop
<BlueSTARS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<BlueSTARS> i can live without thunar (i'm using nautilus for desktop and file mon)
<BlueSTARS> but i need xubuntu-desktop, don't I? :D
<red> BlueSTARS: yes if you wan't to run graphic :)
<red> you could try if you remove HAL and reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<BlueSTARS> actually, here's from the end of "apt-get show xubuntu-desktop"
<BlueSTARS> It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<BlueSTARS>  not desired.
<h00k> BlueSTARS: that's just a metapackage
<red> it won't break your settings, BlueSTARS
<BlueSTARS> red, h00k, here goes nothing :D
<yofel> BlueSTARS: well, not really, xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that makes sure all xubuntu packages are installed
<red> h00k: metapackage that when removed will remove loads of other packages
<h00k> red: not necessarily, no.
<BlueSTARS> that was relatively painless....
<BlueSTARS> it just removed HAL
<BlueSTARS> and thunar
<BlueSTARS> and xubuntu-desktop
<BlueSTARS> so....
<BlueSTARS> i'm still in xfce4 :D
<Sarvatt> xubuntu is going to need hal BlueSTARS
<BlueSTARS> Sarvatt why?
<red> h00k: oh?
<Sarvatt> its just gnome that had it (pretty much) removed
<Sarvatt> disk mounting and such
<red> i recall when replacing pcmanf into ubuntu, that removing nautilus removed ubuntu-desktop and loads of other stuff too
<red> so in the end i had to leave the package since i couldnt find any way to remove it without getting other stuff away too
<red> even tho gnome runs perfectly fine without nautilus
<BlueSTARS> Sarvatt, I'm using kind of a bastardized version of Xubuntu
<BlueSTARS> using nautilus for file mon and mounting and desktop
<BlueSTARS> I just removed HAL
<BlueSTARS> hopefully reboot doesn't kill me
<BlueSTARS> oh, btw
<red> any special reason why xfce?
<Sarvatt> its not really a big deal having hal installed as it is now, it doesn't slow down boot like it used to and is just activated by things that need it
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj-Laptop, the removal of thunar-volman is also probably going to mean automounting in thunar won't work - just a heads-up
<ZykoticK9> BlueSTARS, ^
<BlueSTARS> ZykoticK9, that's alright. like i said, I use nautilus exclusively now
<BlueSTARS> red, just like the looks better. that, and habit.
<Strife89> Say, I read off-site that the final version will have a purple color scheme. Is that the case?
<BlueSTARS> btw, last time i put my system to sleep, when it resumed, i just got the blue login screen (like what's behind the gdm user chooser) with no user chooser.
<Ian_Corne> 12 upgraded, 23 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ian_Corne> Need to get 29.2MB of archives.
<Sarvatt> it does now, purple background and boot splash and gnome-terminal
<Ian_Corne> ha, first time I encounter so manu new packages
<Ian_Corne> being installed in a dist-upgrade
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, you still around?
<Sarvatt> do you only use stable releases? 500MB of upgrades after a week of not upgrading doesn't surprise me in a +1 :D
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, I may have found a solution at least
<Sarvatt> magical driconf option?
<Ian_Corne> Sarvatt: I'm always on alpha 1 :p
<red> upgrade install was funny
<Ian_Corne> but it's th new install
<red> 1,5GB of packages :)
<throughnothing> Sarvatt, I have mutter running back to normal now...  CLUTTER_VBLANK=none mutter --replace
<BlueSTARS> where are logs made during the suspend and resume processes?
<Sarvatt> hmmmmm
<Sarvatt> BlueSTARS: dmesg and /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<BlueSTARS> Sarvatt ty
<thak> Alright... I turned the stupid Me Menu off... how do I turn it back on?
<Sarvatt> I'll try that throughnothing, thanks :)
<Sarvatt> thak: add indicator applet session to your panel?
<thak> That makes the volume control and the email icon appear
<thak> But not the main Me Menu as far as I'm aware
<red> throughnothing: what does "clutter based" mean :)
<red> (reading about mutter)
<Ian_Corne> thak: no there's indicator-applet and indicator-applet-session
<Ian_Corne> 2 diffrent applets
<thak> Thanks
<thak> That was it =D
<throughnothing> red, clutter is an opengl accelerated toolkit for doing cool, smooth, graphics things....so clutter based would be an application that uses clutter toolkit
<throughnothing> red, http://clutter-project.org/
<thak> Does anyone know why all of the functionality got mushed together in the two indicator-applets?
<thak> Is that the plan for release, or just a temporary thing?
<sebsebseb> !panel | thak
<sebsebseb> !panels | thak
<ubottu> thak: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> thought the first one would be wrong, both should work for that factoid really, but no
<BlueSTARS> here's another little thing that's bothering me: whenever my system starts up, it says (roughly) "Unable to mount none on /dev: no such device." then hangs for a good 30 seconds. There's no such line in my fstab. What could be causing that?
<red> BlueSTARS: sure there ain't an empty line in the fstab?
<BlueSTARS> red, there's one at the end, but that shouldn't cause it to try to mount on /dev should it?
<BlueSTARS> running 'mount' right now shows a tmpfs mounted on /dev
<BluesKaj-Laptop> BlueSTARS, move your cursor to the bottom line and to right of the last letter, hit enter , then save the file.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> fstab that is
<BlueSTARS> alright, now there's two newlines at the end
<rkvirani> How do I get sun-jdk?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> 2 new lines ?
<Ian_Corne> I think you need to enable backports rkvirani
<BlueSTARS> two blank lines
<Ian_Corne> or multi/uni
<rkvirani> Why is it not available by default?
<ZykoticK9> rkvirani, add the Partner repository
<BluesKaj-Laptop> back up one line
<Ian_Corne> because ubuntu is going for the openjdk approuch
<Ian_Corne> which it is not ready for yet
<Ian_Corne> but w/e
<rkvirani> hrm..
<rkvirani> If I use openjdk I might fail my assignments
<rkvirani> they have to compile with Sun's JDK
<rkvirani> thats what my prof uses.
<Ian_Corne> same here
<Ian_Corne> my programs just don't work with openjdk
<rkvirani> Ian_Corne, just updating my apt repostieroy
<BlueSTARS> i'm pretty sure the fstab has nothing to do with my error. I think there's something up with udev as it is configured in 10.04 v. 9.10
<rkvirani> Ian_Corne, thanks alot, installing sun-jdk
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: From #ubuntu to the correct channel, anyway I thought it was available some how,   I remember people were on about the java issue before in here, partner repo did get mentioned
<Ian_Corne> np
<Ian_Corne> gn all
<rkvirani> sebsebseb, youneed the partner repo Ian_Corne was right
<rkvirani> gn
<agoole> hi, does anyone have an idea how to configure the notifications for kopete ?
<agoole> or is it a bug ?
<jimlovell777> I just installed Alpha 3 and have a few questions. When I opened Firefox for the first time the default search is now Yahoo. Is that a permanent change? What's the reasoning? Also Empathy doesn't let you add an IRC account until after you've added a different account for another service. This is really annoying if you only use IRC.
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, the Yahoo change is documented ALL OVER the internet - yes it's a permanent change, Canonical got some money from Yahoo.  Regarding the Empathy thing, I'd check to see if a bug is already reported, and if not, report one :)  Enjoy Lucid.
<trism> jimlovell777: this seems to be the explanation   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9, trism: Thanks, I normally do a search for stuff like that and didn't this time, guess I should have stuck with my habit.
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, i'm sorry, i certainly didn't mean to "just google it" at you -- it's just a sensitive issue, causing a lot of "talk" recently.  I was unable to find a bug related to Empathy and not being able to add IRC, so you really should report it.  Good luck man.
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9: Oh I get you, I in this case I deserved a "Go Google it!". Of course I have my own opinion on the Yahoo switch but it it took me half a second to switch to Google, stopped affecting my life.
<C-S-B> yeah the whole yahoo/backend bing thing is a tough pill to swallow. I hope the money made helps make it better
<C-S-B> in fact, you could have yahoo'd it lol
<seanbrystone> lol
<jimlovell777> C-S-B: I have a light concern for Mozilla, I don't think they're going to go broke but with the number of people who keep settings at their default I see Mozilla missing a lot of affiliate revenue. Oh well.
<C-S-B> so worth moving to lucid yet? I'm thinking of waiting til at least the beta 1
<C-S-B> are the boot optimisations in yet?
<C-S-B> 10 sec  boots anyone?
<jimlovell777> C-S-B: I don't know if it was 10 secs but my 5yr old laptop booted pretty quick.
<seanbrystone> 10 sec boot? O.o
<jimlovell777> C-S-B: Quick enough to be a between a resume from hibernate and a resume from sleep.
<Damascene> hello, have  some one noticed that if you plug usb keyboard to your laptop that will turn the numlk on on your laptop keyboard
 * C-S-B hovers over the enter key on a update-manager -d prompt...
 * jimlovell777 plays dramatic music
<BlueSTARS> Is there any way to get the Gwibber menu in Xubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> C-S-B, my bootchart is saying 49 seconds
<C-S-B> ouch-ish
 * jimlovell777 just realized empathy is accepting IRC commands, yay!
<C-S-B> how clean is an upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> C-S-B, that is on Dual-Core AMD64 6400+ CPU with 4G RAM
<jimlovell777> C-S-B: I'm not sure, I always prefer a fresh install over an upgrade but I script stuff and make an almost obscene amount of backups. Beta is out on the 18th if you want to wait for that.
<C-S-B> i might
<C-S-B> if i had my vaio up and running id upgrade this acer one but its my only comp...
<C-S-B> saying that, i have an rsync of my home dir.
<C-S-B> So it wouldnt be that bad if it went the way of the dodo
<ZykoticK9> C-S-B, unless you want to help out and post bug reports - i'd recommend waiting... up to you.
<C-S-B> i do, and cant at the same time
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9: There is a bug report for the empathy/irc issue, they say they don't plan to fix it..... :-\
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, that's not good news, have the bug number?
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/433714 Comment nine explains why.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433714 in empathy "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<dylan-m> We're working on a redesign for Ubuntu's installer slideshow that fits the new branding... little preview at http://people.ubuntu.com/~dylanmccall/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/redesign-lucid/ubuntu/slides/index.html#controls
<dylan-m> The art is by Michael Forrest. Ignore the ugly transition effect; I know it needs to change.
<dylan-m> I would love some feedback if you can spare a moment :)
 * C-S-B hit the enter key
<jimlovell777> dylan-m: Any specific area of feedback? First impressions? What the bullet points are? Graphics? I think it's well laid out and designed. If I were a new user it's on par with what I'd expect to see.
<dylan-m> jimlovell777: Oh, specifically the visual stuff, really. That's what has changed here vs. what's released
<jimlovell777> dylan-m: I actually like the transitions. Pics look great too, modern and crisp if I had to describe them.
<dylan-m> jimlovell777: Great to see! Thanks :) The circle in the background felt a bit odd to me, so I'm hoping it was just my own weird brain messing with me
<arand> dylan-m: Is the dots around te icon really on agreement with the "brand" as given, from what I've heard they were ment to signify geeky-nes. Apart from that it looks really nice I have to say, I'm missing the music store in the music/movies section... Or is U1 coming in as a separate slide, or at all?
<jimlovell777> What's the feasibility of having like a bug liaison to help file bug reports. I can think of people like my Mom or Dad who don't care what OS they're using and also don't mind contributing back but have neither the knowledge or interest in deciding why something crashed and how to report it. If it were as easy as Problem? What happened? Run this, this and this and I'll take it from here they might become useful in the community sense.
<arand> dylan-m: Ah, bit of a misswording there, the dots looks really nice, simply visually, the "brand" consideration was separate.
<dylan-m> arand: The background, design, etc. is from one of the design people at Canonical, so I'm taking his word for it ;)
<dylan-m> arand: the dots vary a little. There are wider spaced dots and dense dots, and places where they are used in higher quantity. The motif seems to run through the whole thing. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2 provides a pretty nice feel for it)
<Damascene> is there any special way to install the mplayer codec in Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  and/or the Medibuntu non-free packages?  What are you having troubles playing with mplayer?
<Damascene> rstp live stream
<Damascene> *rtsp
 * jimlovell777 just discovered the video editor and is pleased.
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, sorry I have no experience with rtsp, good luck
<arand> dylan-m: fair enough, I mean it's a picky detail and as long as it looks nice, rather irrelevant, it was actually from those, and Mark's blog I took the "denseness measure" from...
<Damascene> I think that lucid have changed something and putting the codecs in /usr/lib isn't working any more
<arand> dylan-m: For the first slide though, is the CoF going to change according to the new monochrome style?
<dylan-m> arand: Hopefully! I'm waiting for ideas on the best approach. A grey circle of friends looks awfully drab :)
<arand> dylan-m: And, when staring at it long enough, I start to feel that maybe... the dots around the iconspace should be circularly symmetric (no idea if that woudl actually look ok, or break the brand rule even more), since as it is there is kind of this uneven break of the circular and straight symmetry...
<dylan-m> Sorry, I'm not entirely sure I follow you there. Is that about how they line up with the white solid circle?
<dylan-m> Yah, they look a tad off-center to me, too...
<arand> dylan-m: Yea, the dots just by the border of the white is kind of, jumping around in that break of circular/straight, and not really looking like they fit in in either...
<Damascene> ZykoticK9, is there a way to install only the audio codec I want from ubuntu-restricted-extras? I don't need the java or the other things with the package
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, not that I'm aware of - think it's an "all or nothing" sorta thing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> surely you can install the package which ubuntu-restricted-extras is depending on?
<trism> Damascene: you can list the dependencies with apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras; and then install the packages from it you want
<dylan-m> arand: aha, I think I see what you mean there. I'll point it out to Michael. Thanks! :)
<Damascene> I think I will search for gstreamer
<Damascene> GStreamer RTSP server plugin (Python bindings) << I found that but I want to listen not to stream
<arand> dylan-m: It is a very "stare-at-it-long-enough" thing though, so I'm not sure...
<dylan-m> Heh, that's the trick with this. Hopefully people won't be distracted by these little nagging things
<Damascene> No supported stream was found. You might need to install a GStreamer RTSP extension plugin for Real media streams.
<trism> Damascene: you could try vlc, it seems to support them
<Damascene> I tried but I don't know maybe they are using another codec with their stream
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, can I ask what stream it is?  do you have a link perhaps?
<Damascene> rtsp://216.39.218.21:554/encoder/barak.rm
<Damascene> does any one have a link to test?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, my mplayer shows no video for that file - /usr/lib/codecs/sipr.so.6.0 no such file or directory
<JanC> arand: there is an optical illusion effect with the CoF inside a circle that I perceived as "wrong" too
<Damascene> ZykoticK9, it's audio only
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, oh well the audio was playing
<Damascene> really? how did that worked?
<Damascene> you have the restricted extra installed?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, yes, as well as Medibuntu's non-free-codecs package
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, let me just confirm that - though i heard noise coming from my headphones, but I'm currently checking for sure -- caching is VERY slow
<Damascene> it's in Arabic if that could help
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, yup audio working
<Damascene> good, thanks
<arand> JanC: You mean the way it's nver really possible for it to keep perfectly in the centre (although it is), due to the imbalance of the CoF icon?
<arand> JanC: hmm, it isn't actually in the centre, as is none of the icons...
<dylan-m> arand: That's true. Laziness on my part. Just fixed the centreing on my end :P
<dylan-m> I was just experimenting with the logo. Two ideas:
<dylan-m> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dylanmccall/screenshots/ubiquity-slideshow/ubuntu-logo-grey.png
<dylan-m> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dylanmccall/screenshots/ubiquity-slideshow/ubuntu-logo-orange.png
<arand> dylan-m: But then again, I actuallt think they look a bit better when they're sifted up a bit (as they currently are), since otherwise they almost seem to hang down outside the "designeted space" so to speak.
<dns53>  dylan-m i like the grey version
<dylan-m> oh, the super-sized icon is just for the logo, of course. But yah, that's the other thing with the space. The horizontal centreing can be fixed scientifically. The vertical bit needs someone who understands design.
<arand> dylan-m: True, the grey one is horrible, like everything is in depressing greyscale... The CoF is kind of a tricky thing, knowing that it's supposed to be people, you immidiately now think "Aha! Ubuntu now promotes monoculture!"... My best attempt I think is with simply orange: http://imagebin.org/87997
<dylan-m> arand: Oh, that looks good
<dylan-m> The grey one may look better with a different shade of grey, but it is VERY monotonous with all that other grey around it
<arand> dylan-m: Tried this one as well, doesn't work in my opinion: http://imagebin.org/87999
<dylan-m> too many circles, indeed. I'm working on eradicating the circle icons next :)
<LiraNuna> can someone please tell me I'm not dreaming
<LiraNuna> http://liranuna.com/junk/ihatelucid.png
<LiraNuna> why does Cannonical need to copy like that?
<LiraNuna> top bar icons are now black, window icons position (moved to left)
<arand> LiraNuna: They' haven't copied, the controls are in the wrong order, see? :þ But yea, sabdfl has always kind of implied that a "free OSX" might be a desirable goal, so no surprises really..
<LiraNuna> I am not pleased with this goal
<LiraNuna> arand, why did they move the buttons anyway?
<LiraNuna> and, what's next? Ctrl and Windows key swapped and icon'd?
<dylan-m> Best reason I can think up is it gives us a bigger grab handle for moving windows
<dylan-m> (menu bar acts as a handle, too)
<DanaG1> If you're going to copy, then how about doing a good job, not a crap job?
<arand> LiraNuna: I don't have the slightest idea. Afaik, none really has been given, apart from "shove the clutter to one side.."
<DanaG1> a good job: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<DanaG1> still looks good even with buttons-on-the-right.
<jimlovell777> I moved the buttons back to the right where I like them but now I have to contend with the switched min max buttons. I like the new theme but if I switch the min max to how they were it looks like garbage because the max and close make a nice loop and min has it's own square.
<jimlovell777> Each new release forces me to make more changes on each fresh install. They're all personal preferences and to each his own but I definitely don't like some of the new "improvements". The silver lining being we have to freedom to make that change on our own. Ubuntu we've had our ups and downs but  I still love you :-* lol
<minimec> jimlovell777: How would I move them back to the right. I don't find the option in the window settings menu...
<jimlovell777> minimec: alt+f2, gconf-editor: Apps -> Metacity -> General and change the line button_layout from maximize,minimize,close: to :maximize,minimize,close
<DanaG1> And this change is not only stupid... it's also damn arrogant.
<DanaG1> It breaks all other themes!
<DanaG1> It's like they're saying: "Like other themes? screw you."
<jimlovell777> DanaG1: All the theme pics still show right window controls, I guess the pics will be fixed....
<DanaG1> ... we're going to break your buttons!
<jimlovell777> DanaG1: Like I said I'm not a fan of the change but for geeks it's an easy fix -graphically
<DanaG1> And if the idea is to convert people from OS X or Windows... having buttons that are nowhere near like either of them, isn't a good way of doing things.
<DanaG1> hmm, is there some actual formal bug report about this?
<minimec> jimlovell777: You made my day ;) THX
<bjsnider> DanaG1, what change breaks all other themes?
<jimlovell777> DanaG1: In the very least it seems silly to leave so much unused space on the right corner. Why cram everything together and cause accidental clicks on menus etc... Imagine some app or site you have open and when you head to the bookmarks menu you hit close instead. I'd want to slap somebody
<DanaG1> The buttons.
<bjsnider> not this crap again
<DanaG1> I _already_ want to slap somebody. =þ
<DanaG> With a funnoodle, for additional amusement.
<DanaG> (those noodly floaty pool toys, in case the reference is unfamiliar.)
<jimlovell777> I think not knowing what a funnooodle is makes its better. lol
<bjsnider> leave it alone
<DanaG> leave my BUTTONS alone!
<bjsnider> oh gimme a break
<DanaG> you already did BREAK... my buttons.  (okay, now I'm just getting annoying.)
<DanaG> anyway, anything you'd say, could be twisted to apply to the buttons change. =þ
<bjsnider> the buttons aren't used anymore in the gnome-shell anyway
<bjsnider> except maybe close
<DanaG> anyway, I'm using "Homosapien" theme right now.
<DanaG> My only gripe: focus on buttons is nearly invisible.
<jimlovell777> I've already made my opinions known so I'll just close by saying any purposeful change that results in bug reports doesn't seem like a good change.
<bjsnider> yeah, you can't please everybody
<DanaG> Still, there's something to be said for not rocking the boat (or more like turning it upside down).
<jimlovell777> bjsnider: I know and respect that. I've already changed things to how I like it. I'm not demanding a change, just expressing my feeling on the subject.
<DanaG> My specific gripe is not the left-handedness of it... it's the fact that it's not consistent with either OS X OR Windows, and thus will break muscle memory.
<DanaG> oh, and the fact that the package forcibly applies gconf settings no matter what theme you use.
<DanaG> Or at least, it seemed to do that for me.
<dylan-m> DanaG: The package sets the defaults, so if you've actively changed the button arrangement it won't affect you
<dylan-m> it's just that very few people actively change the button arrangement
<dylan-m> which makes sense, normally
<DanaG> hmm, now, does gconf do what Firefox does, and remove from the profile any settings that happen to match the default?
<dylan-m> DanaG: I actually don't know if it does or not. I don't _think_ so :)
<DanaG> example: firefox profile shared between windows and linux; middle-click default on windows is autoscroll; default on Linux is paste.
<arand> DanaG: Furtunately no
<jimlovell777> Where does the purple come in? I'm partially color blind and on a window like terminal I can see it but in the little squares of the appearances settings window I cannot. Is that color accessable on the cutomize appearence-> Colors tab?
<DanaG> jimlovell777: that seems to be another setting that was forcibly changed (defaults altered).
<DanaG> check "profile properties" -- in there, it looks very close to black, but is actually purple.
<arand> Ubuntu really does go for odd colours I have to say, seems like we're going to change from being the brown distro, to being the one with purple terminal.
<jimlovell777> DanaG: Where's profile properties?
<DanaG> "edit" menu.
<DanaG> profile properties, rather.
<bjsnider> arand, better than being ordinary
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> preferences.
<arand> jimlovell777: on the terminal itself..
<jimlovell777> arand, danaG: Ahhh, I was looking at the global Appearance Preferences. Now I at least have a chance. Thanks.
<arand> bjsnider: That does depend. If something stands out to much it becomes unpleasant.
<bjsnider> and it can be changed
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, what are you saying!  the defaults must be left EXACTLY as they are.  </sarcasm>  :)
<arand> Everything can be changed. But there's something to be said for good defaults as well.
<bjsnider> yeah, this is osx
<arand> THen again, overall response seems to be positive towards the new theme, hence all is good as long as gconf works.
<DanaG> And the fact that changing defaults affects existing users... is bad.
<jimlovell777> I'm pleased as punch that Lucid comes with a video editor. I'm not sure how well it works but I've tried many others throughout the years and they either didn't work well, didn't work at all or were a HUGE pain to install (I'm looking at you Cinelerra).
<DanaG> It's essentially forcibly changing existing settings.
<DanaG> oh yeah, I unset all of GDM user's gconf keys... and somehow got a rooster as the login-screen wallpaper.
<DanaG> Apparently gdm's defaults aren't correct.
<jimlovell777> bjsnider: Are you a developer?
<bjsnider> why, do you want to complain about something?
<arand> DanaG: isn't those related to the gconf-settings for other users thoough? Like gdm or root, iirc
<jimlovell777> bjsnider: No, quite the opposite in fact.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423210
<bjsnider> no, i'm not a developer
<arand> DanaG: btw, was there some bug of plymouth/noveau that made it crash on pressing enter?
<DanaG> beats me... I haven't used nvidia stuff in a while.
<DanaG> I have ATI (and am glad of it, actually).
<lubosz> how do i change the button location to right?
<arand> Right, I've got to look into that soon I think.. since gdm almost reliably crashes once every boot, and I can't install the proprietary driver..
<ZykoticK9> lubosz, gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":maximize,minimize,close"
<lubosz> ZykoticK9: thx
<ZykoticK9> lubosz, sorry: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<lubosz> when i booted without the proprietary nvidia driver, i had a correct display resolution in tty. now i installed it and its verl low again. is this because of the nv driver?
<lubosz> ZykoticK9: you send 2 time the same line. that worked bt
<lubosz> w
<lubosz> oh no sorry
<lubosz> i see
<ZykoticK9> lubosz, actually the maximize and minimize are different
<arand> ZykoticK9: that will get them back to original, but break the appearance horribly, right?
<ZykoticK9> arand, if you're using the new themes - YES
 * jimlovell777 adds ZykoticK9s line to a fresh install customizing script.
<lubosz> i use the ubuntu studio theme
<lubosz> it does not seem to be very different
<arand> ZykoticK9: I would hope that get's changed, if not just because it also odd up on two- or singe-button windows..
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/3/4/428
<DanaG> interesting.
<jimlovell777> DanaG: I never told you but I don't like reading. When someone shows me something interesting to read I'm now compelled to do something I don't like and I therefore become displeased.
<jimlovell777> :-p
<lubosz> lol i got the nvidia driver 195.36.08 from the repo
<lubosz> nvidia removed it from their sites
<lubosz> because of the fan problem
<DanaG> is that the one that melts GPUs?
<lubosz> yes
<lubosz> ^^
<DanaG> Nice job, nvidia... doing in DRIVER what should damn well be done in FIRMWARE.
<lubosz> 195.30 is current beta
<lubosz> 195.36.08 and 195.36.03 were pulled back
<DanaG> Or at least, they should have an über-failsafe mode with one trip point in firmware: "way too hot" -> "fan to full".
<jimlovell777> DanaG: It doesn't melt GPUs, it temporarily turns them intro silicon boilers. Get your facts right.
<lubosz> i wasn't able to install the binary 195.30 because of kernel source version issues
 * DanaG is using the open-source driver... even has GLSL support!
<lubosz> DanaG: i realised that i have correct resolution support in tty with that driver, can you confirm it?
<DanaG> er,
<DanaG> oops,
<DanaG> I meant open ATI driver.
<DanaG> =þ
<lubosz> T_T
<DanaG> But yeah, nouveau does do kernel-mode-setting.
<DanaG> That's the "native-res console" thing.
<jimlovell777> DanaG: Does seem odd that it's not a guaranteed thing. I watched something not too long ago where a guy was trying his best to destroy an Intel Core i7 and try as he might he couldn't. The chip safely shutdown every time, even while running Prime95 with no heatsink.
<lubosz> and the nvidia.com driver does not do that?
<lubosz> i need that feature :p
<DanaG> nvidia binaries don't do KMS, right.
<DanaG> righty-oh.
<lubosz> on my notebook i have a black screen after nvidia driver initialization when i try to change back into console
<lubosz> i really don't like that about their drivers
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416185
<lubosz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030380.html
<DanaG> oh yeah, nouveau from xorg-edgers does do 3D... though on a geforce6100 system I tried it on, it gave only a maximum of 8 FPS, and a minimum of zero (lockup).
<lubosz> maybe i should try it
<lubosz> DanaG: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu ?
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<lubosz> thx
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes "[light-theme] please centre window title and order window controls" [Low,Triaged]
<DanaG> hmm, everyone who gripes (including me): vote "affects me too"
<zombie0> hey guys, I just installed the live cd build from today. Working great on my asus lappie except the battery and sound notification icons disappeared by the clock
<zombie0> I have rebooted and checked that the acpi service is running
<zombie0> if I unplug I get the message telling me how much power is left and it recognies that I plug it in but no actual icon
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3, and I would first like to congratulate you for: a) The new kool theme and logo. and b) The less than 5 SECONDS BOOT TIME! xD
<Omar87> However, although you might not enjoy this, I still like to renew the call for the Ubuntu dev team to dump Mono and remove it from the default install.
<Omar87> And last but not least, I have a slight problem (a bug actually), the screen lock password prompt keeps crashing (I enter my password, hit enter, and keeps checking the password forever).
<ZykoticK9> Omar87, you might want to take a look at bug 524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<Omar87> ZykoticK9, exactly, that's it. Thanks.
<Omar87> ZykoticK9: Btw, I can also get around it for now, by simply unchecking the "Lock screen when screensaver is active" option.
<ZykoticK9> Omar87, that bug doesn't affect my system, for whatever reason?  My lock seems to work fine.
<Omar87> ZykoticK9, I'm not sure what's wrong, but it keeps happening to me also all the time.
<solid_liquid> Omar87, what bug?  it may be like one I have
<Omar87> almost*
<Omar87> solid_liquid, the screen lock password prompt crashes when I enter my password and hit enter.
<solid_liquid> Omar87, oh, my laptop locks up when the screen blanks (most of the time)
<solid_liquid> it didn't do that with the packages from a week or so ago
<solid_liquid> so anyway, I was saying
<solid_liquid> Omar87, oh, my laptop locks up when the screen blanks (most of the time)
<solid_liquid> it didn't do that with the packages from a week or so ago
<solid_liquid> (my connection dropped out)
<xray7224> hey, what would i file a bug under for having issues with my screen resolution with a nvidia card ?
<xray7224> would it be the driver or the os because the nvidia propitiatory driver can't really do it ether
<xray7224> it use to be able to in for example karmic
<Sensiva> xray7224 What is the issue?
<xray7224> i can't get the right screen resolution with the nvidia free or propriatory drivers yet i use to be able to in karmic
<xray7224> the screen resolution it should be is 1400x960
<xray7224> no 1440
<xray7224> i think
<DanaG> 1400x1050 sound standard, as well as 1440x900.
<DanaG> sounds standard.
<xray7224> yeh its what it should be and karmic automatically detected that and such and i can't even get that with the propitiatory drive + nvidia tools or the free driver
<Sensiva> xray7224 try modifying xorg.conf, if no luck then file bug for xserver-xorg-video-nv package. But I am sure you will get it work if you modify xorg.conf
<xray7224> ok thanks
<xray7224> brb
<xray7224> there deosn't even seem to be a xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> xray7224, there isn't an xorg.conf by default
<xray7224> :S why ?
<ZykoticK9> it tries to figure things out automatically.  If you want to generate one see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<xray7224> should i use X -configure to create one ?
<xray7224> lemmi go out of the gui then
<arand> ZykoticK9: I would hope that get's changed, if not just because it also odd up on two- or singe-button windows..
<ZykoticK9> arand, deja vu :)
<arand> ZykoticK9: oops, sorry, misspaste.
<MikeChelen1> just installed alpha 3 with alt cd, now boot goes to black screen + monitor off, even in recovery mode
<ZykoticK9> MikeChelen1, you could try "nomodeset" directions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/quick-fixes
<msf> hello everyone, I just installed lucid alpha-3 server (amd64) and upon boot I am not presented wit hany login prompt, I can however log into the machine via ssh
<ZykoticK9> msf, try ctrl+alt+F1 or just alt+f1
<msf> well that seems to have worked. how come it doesn't park itself on an active console by default ?
<ZykoticK9> msf, known bug - i'm searching for it now
<ZykoticK9> msf, sorry man i'm not easily finding it - but basically server (and desktop if GDM is disabled) is booting to vt7 instead of vt1
<ZykoticK9> msf, bug 506297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506297 in plymouth "Graphical Ubuntu logo enabled on servers, no more login prompt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506297
<msf> FWIW I had slightly different symptoms
<msf> I don't see any ubuntu logo
<ZykoticK9> msf, :) that's a different bug
<msf> I only get a brief glimpse of the readahaed bar
<msf> and then just the flashing underscore
<ZykoticK9> msf, ya that's all i'm currently seeing with plymouth as well
<msf> almost zero indication of boot up
<ZykoticK9> msf, that's the idea
<msf> this is on a sun blade using the funky consolre redirect tool sun has
<msf> trying the plymouth-console.conf
<DanaG> hmm, speaking of serial console:
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> also vaguely related: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=460565
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 460565 in plymouth "plymouth gets confused by an additional serial console" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<infecto> crimsun: i have it on first place
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<tamran> howdy
<tamran> how is everyoen doing?
<BUGabundo_remote> WITH TOO MUCH WORK
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry about the caps :(
<soc> hi
<soc> i have the problem that gdm wants me to login twice, does someone have that problem too?
<alex88> soc: try to remove plymouth
<soc> ok
<alex88> personalizing a kernel for install only the neede modules and drivers can speed up the boot process?
<BUGabundo_remote> alex88: not too much. this kernel is already squeezes all it can
<BUGabundo_remote> with all module pre-compiled in
<soc> alex88: thanks, that solved it!
<soc> other question: how can i change the position of my window buttons (like maximize, close, etc ...)?
<soc> after some update they are now on the left side ...
<soc> after trying it a few days, i decided that i need at least change the order of them
<JEEBsv> Okies, is it normal to get flipped compiz output
<JEEBsv> ?
<JEEBsv> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4880/bugslol.png
<Ian_Corne> lol JEEBsv
<JEEBsv> Yah, I just did sudo apitude safe-upgrade and got this :3
<JEEBsv> *aptitude
<jimlovell777> With all the new eye candy I decided to give avant another go and the settings page won't load, no output to terminal. Any ideas?
<kslen> how is ubuntu 10.04 lts performance wise for you guys? switching between directories regardless of the file manager is uber uber slow.
<kslen> feels like it's a dma issue, but it's not.
<jimlovell777> kslen: It's nice and zippy for me. Directories load fast
<jimlovell777> kslen: File transfers are as fast as they were on Karmic
<kslen> jimerickson, k. recon i've made a real unlucky purchase when it comes to laptops. the lenovo s12 is hardly anything i'd call fast in any regard. :D
<DJones> kslen: I've found that 10.04 is generally slower than 9.10, but my machine only has 512Mb of ram & can't be upgraded, I'm hoping that theres going to be more optimisation between now and final release that will speed things up
<kslen> jimlovell777, transfer speeds are ok. it's just when it comes to general usage it can be really delayed
<kslen> this isn't ment as trolling, but in slackware 13.0 i get the performance, but not the powermanagement options i need. in ubuntu, i get the powermanagement, but not the speed. i'm about to chuck this laptop out the window in frustration. :D
<kslen> well, thanks fer letting me know that this is a local problem. guess i'll start writing bug reports. :>
<jimlovell777> On my computer it seems the same as Karmic, better or worse is imperceivable  on my end.
<kslen> is it a big leap from karmic to lucid?
<kslen> they seem fairly similar to me, but then again, i'm no expert
<jimlovell777> I have 1GB of RAM, 1.7GHz CPU integrated graphics with full compiz eye candy
<kslen> 1 gig ram, 1,6ghz atom and compiz renders fine as long as the harddrive isn't working. and yes, i've quadruplechecked for dma and driver issues
<ArmaganKoca> hi, i am using 10.04 alpha 3 -- i have "avertv volar lite" usb analog tv card which supports linux with v4l2 i downloaded the linux drivers from the website and installed them. after running tvtime the box freezes.
<kslen> karmic had the exact same problems
<jimlovell777> kslen: I'm sure a lot has been changes behind the scenes but all I've noticed is new graphics, better hardware support, a video editor, stuff like that.
<ArmaganKoca> what can i do ?
<kslen> ArmaganKoca, did you check the if the driver is already available from the lucid repositories
<ArmaganKoca> what should i search in synaptic?
<kslen> usualy the package is named similar to that which you downloaded from the official site
<ArmaganKoca> http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=448&tab=APDriver   <---- this is the link of the driver if helps. x86 linux drivers are at the bottom. And it says 9.10 stock kernel is tested and supported.
<ArmaganKoca> by the way visual remake of 10.04 is awsome :)
<ArmaganKoca> kslen, ?
<ppine> anyone getting a core dump when doing aptitude update?
<emj> Hey how do I disable sshd from starting up? I have tried removing links from /etc/rc2.d/ and running update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<jpds> emj: Moved /etc/init/ssh.conf aside?
<emj> jpds don't know what it is. So no.. :-)
<emj> So the supposed way of doing this is to edit /etc/init/ssh.conf to not start?
<emj> is /etc/rc2.d/ completely deprecated
<emj> ?
<jpds> emj: Yes, by upstart.
<emj> but why is it there then?
<jpds> Because upstart has a new init?
<emj> jpds ok sorry ba question why is /etc/rc2*.d still there when upstart isn't using it?
<jpds> I assume for backward compatability with scripts that haven't been ported.
<ppine> min-max-close buttons are on the right now? is this going to be final?
<ppine> adiga, left side
<vistakiller> anyone have kubuntu 10.04?
<pmatulis> i'm trying to get a backtrace of aptitude but i'm told i don't have the debgging symbols installed
<fabio333> i'm running ubuntu lucid...
<red> anyone having problems with lucid and mysql?
<red> i just noticed it isn't running
<red> and when i try to sudo /etc/init.d.. it says i need to use the new command for it
<red> using the new command, "sudo service mysql restart" it just hangs
<fabio333> maybe start or restart
<red> nothing happends
<pmatulis> red: try 'restart mysql'
<fabio333> sudo that
<coz_> red,   restart x?
<fabio333> KMS is broken on my ati igp 345 so no plymouth
<red> < red> using the new command, "sudo service mysql restart" it just hangs
<coz_> red,   ah ok
<fabio333> 10.04 is very bad at ppp
<red> it's the same than using restart mysql
<red> guess ill attempt a reinstall
<red> but I hope to god it won't reset my databases, that would seriously make me weap lol
<coz_> anyone haveing issues with  64 bit recognizing any usb flash drives or any external after updates today?
<fabio333> key dongle
<red> no dice
<red> still ain't working darn
<fabio333> red: what the error reads
<red> when attempting to start mysql with "service mysql start" it just doesn't do anything and i have to ctrl-c
<red> when I type it again it says it's already running, tho ps -A | grep sql shows nothing
<red> it also hangs upon trying to restart it or stop it
<red> apache/php seems to be working as expected
<lenios> maybe you have to remove the mysql lock file
<lenios> and then restart
<red> lock file?
<red> any idea where that is located
<fabio333> red: i prefer python for web developing but this is not the point...
<red> i need sql since I'm a webdeveloper and currently working on a project that uses a lot of sql :)
<red> this problem is a kick on the nuts heh
<pmatulis> red: did you use restart/initctl like suggested?
<fabio333> red: what about sqlite ?
<red> initctl?
<fabio333> red: does mysql start at boot time?
<pmatulis> red: sigh, will you just do 'sudo restart mysql' ?
<red> yes its automated
<red> pmatulis: having trouble reading what I have already done?
<red> I've stated two or three times it just hangs there until I ctrl-c
<pmatulis> red: you typed in exactly what I wrote?
<red> sudo restart mysql
<red> [sudo] password for red:
<red> and then nothing.
<pmatulis> ok
<red> I'm not retarded :p
<pmatulis> red: try getting an strace of that then
<red> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<red> that's about the only error I can find
<lenios> red, do you have /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<red> and I kept my old configuration from 9.10 while upgrading
<red> I have /var/run/mysqld/, but theres nothing in the folder
<red> including no hidden files
<red> hmm
<lenios> anything in /tmp that would look like a lock file?
<red> there is .X0-lock
<lenios> no
<red> heres the whole list:
<red> eclipse    .esd-110       hsperfdata_red  keyring-aOcqLI  orbit-red   pulse-5exfXTlzFQwd  sess_krc2cjavknpmg9pm6ogk04aed18besat  ssh-FjIclk3095  virtual-red.BYRDzx  .X0-lock
<red> .esd-1000  .exchange-red  .ICE-unix       orbit-gdm       orbit-root  pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n  sess_rrsv5qm8u9dcbvncudujrfnhu2        swtlib-32       virtual-red.soCxus  .X11-unix
<pmatulis> red: did you get the strace on it?
<red> not yet, I'll try now
<niladam> hello
<red> mm, pmatulis what is the correct syntax?
<niladam> after upgrading to lucid i get this when doing a /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or start)
<niladam> Mar  8 15:23:18 burn gdm[4173]: WARNING: gdm_server_spawn: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<pmatulis> red: 'sudo strace restart mysql 2>&1 | tee /tmp/strace-mysql_restart.txt'
<niladam> also i get Mar  8 15:23:24 burn gdm[4167]: CRITICAL: gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion `value->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed
<madalin> anyone ?
<red> pascalFR: http://paste2.org/p/706932
<lenios> tab fail
<red> oop
<red> pmatulis*: http://paste2.org/p/706932
<red> at line 174 I have to ctrl-c or it just stays tehre
<red> there*
<lenios> you might check your /etc/mysqld/my.cnf to get location of lock file, if you have time
<red> lenios: http://paste2.org/p/706936
<madalin> after lucid upgrade i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EkcZP7vU - can anyone help me ?
<red> couldnt find anything about lock except one line
<pmatulis> red: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<red> upgrade from 9.10 with clicking "keep" on old mysql settings while upgrading
<lenios> did you change anything to the settings?
<red> i chose to keep them as they were
<red> since it worked fine for weeks prior to upgrade
<pmatulis> red: i guess by keeping your old settings it's now not compatible with upstart
<red> guess
<red> im going to try apt-get remove with --purge
<red> that should remove the configurations too right?
<red> or do I do that manually before reinstalling
<pmatulis> red: i don't have time to go much deeper but you can compare to my fresh lucid + mysql-server install and it's resulting strace during a 'restart'
<pmatulis> red: http://pastebin.com/SExtKRNp
<red> thanks, i'll dig deeper
<lenios> a reinstall should ask again which file to keep
<red> i tried that but didn't work
<red> using package manager instead with complete removal
<red> dunno what the -modifier would be for that via apt-get
<lenios> that would be --purge
<lenios> or aptitude purge PKG
<red> did that already for mysql-server but the configs stayed
<red> now i took every packet that has mysql and server in it
<red> was three only, and reinstalling them, i'll report back soon :p
<lenios> a purge is not supposed to keep old config files, you know
<lenios> purge is not an option but a command in apt-get, so that would be apt-get purge PKG
<red> thats what I figured but guessing the package i purged wasn't responsible for the files
<pmatulis> isn't it 'sudo apt-get remove --purge foo' ?
<pmatulis> or just 'sudo aptitude purge foo'
<lenios> apt-get -h doesn't say so
<red> installing now: http://paste2.org/p/706945
<red> and it's just hanging there, ps -A is showing 19504 pts/5    00:00:00 mysql-server-5. but no lock file in tmp or the folder you mentioned earlier
<red> for 4 minutes now hrmph
<vistakiller> do you have any plans to put aytana notification for kubuntu?
<red> sigh
<cousteau> what does "10 second booting" exactly mean? from grub to X+Gnome and processor stop?
<red> now i managed to get it installed with ctrl-c and rerunning it, but it's the same problem all over again
<red> ffs
<lenios> cousteau, i guess that would mean from grub to usable desktop
<cousteau> cause I got a bit disappointed after trying karmic UNR (about 1 minute)
<lenios> they're far from goal
<red> boot time is irrevelant, just switch the pc on and go for a glass of water :)
<lenios> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/ 16.94s today
<BUGabundo_remote> red: don't be lame
<pmatulis> red: long shot but maybe your package is borked somehow
<red> any ideas what to try?
<BUGabundo_remote> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<pmatulis> red: 'sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mysql-server'
<red> i accept any speculations :)
<BUGabundo_remote> here are mine, up to yesterday
<cousteau> and what about the Netbook version? it should boot faster, right?
<pmatulis> red: well, remove it first
<red> aye
<red> will purge
<BUGabundo_remote> lenios: ^^^^
<cousteau> since you can disable a lot of things a netbook doesn't have
<lenios> cousteau, not sure it should
<cousteau> right now, I have moblin on it, had linpus before, both boot in 15 seconds from button to desktop
<pmatulis> red: again, to confirm, mysql is installing/restarting fine for me (on a fresh lucid install)
<lenios> use moblin then, but it's not the same experience
<cousteau> and moblin installed in just 7 minutes. it's pretty amazing, but it has very few repos
<cousteau> so you basically have to compile everything if you want to install something
<red> moblin browser is bad
<lenios> chromium is really good, btw
<Ian_Corne> what should i install if I want moblin?
<cousteau> red: well, it's compact... but yes, it could be better
<red> chromium is good yeah
<lenios> Ian_Corne, you should install moblin from a liveusb
<cousteau> chromium reminds me of chrome, which also reminds me of google not releasing it for linux until a year after or so
<cousteau> Ian_Corne: there was an "Ubuntu Moblin" project somewhere, I think you can install an alpha or something
<lenios> maybe, but the actual linux version is great
<cousteau> but I guess that's more the moblin look and feel than the system itself
<red> cousteau: well they obviously lacked people porting it for linux in their standards
<Ian_Corne> ah
<red> going to reboot into x-term mode and see if i can bring up mysql there
<red> ffs
<vistakiller> why karmic has too many cpu xorg usage?
<cousteau> hmm... why the pcs where lucid is being tested are called Sam and Max?
<vistakiller> lucid sorry
<cousteau> vistakiller: what apps do you have?
<cousteau> running
<cousteau> for example, 3D stuff and Flash eat much CPU through Xorg
<vistakiller> i run compiz,
<vistakiller> i have addblock to flash
<vistakiller> but i see toou much cpu usage from xorg some times goes to 20-30%
<vistakiller> and the system lags
<vistakiller> i have the latest nvidia driver them with the bug :P
<cousteau> suggestion for speeding up the netbook version: instead of using gnome, maybe a more lightweight DE that boots faster...
<cousteau> since the Netbook version has a very customized interface, probably it should be ported to another DE. I don't know much about desktop environments, but I think it could be done
<cousteau> I mean, right now almost 60% of boot time is the desktop env
<niekie> Um... is it just me or does Empathy crash every time I press the space bar?
<cousteau> what is "plumbing", btw? setting up all the system pipes?
<Omar87> Hi all.
<red> after a reboot, purged reinstall this is the current message:
<red> sudo start mysql
<red> start: Job failed to start
<red> http://pastebin.com/E5bsB63y
<Omar87> I have this really weird problem with the startup sound alert, it plays kinda gletchy for some reason.
<red> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8934399
<pmatulis> red: try just 'stop' and 'start' (do don't use restart)
<red> start: Job failed to start
<red> stop: Unknown instance:
<pmatulis> red: strange that it doesn't happen here. it's some kind of bad-upgrade/upstart issue
<red> yep
<red> made a post on the forums with details if someone else has any ideas what's going on
<red> if i can't get it to work I'll have to downgrade back to karmic tomorrow
<red> for some reason the lucid lynx .iso doesn't want to boot up properly so i had to do a upgrade
<red> just gets stuck on the usplash after the initial dvd menu
<red> red dots travel for few minutes and then freeze
<Damascene> hello, how to play rtsp stream in Lucid? i've vlc but can't do it and I've put the essential codec in /usr/lib/codecs but no luck
<pmatulis> red: open a bug applied against upstart
<pmatulis> related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430883 in upstart "Can start, but not restart, a stopped Upstart job" [Low,Fix released]
<madalin> anyone still alive?
 * charlie-tca thinks it takes too much effort today
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<genii> BluesKaj: Heys
<BluesKaj> beautiful morning genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Yup, supposed to be up around 11-12 degrees today... I'm in a t-shirt
<BluesKaj> already +3 here, maybe L'll wash the vehicle
<BluesKaj> yeah same +11 by this aft
<BluesKaj> very little snow left here..we havent had any to speak of since jan 14
<genii> BluesKaj: I just want summer to hurry up and get here! I'm *not* a winter person ...
<BluesKaj> I used to be a winter sports type, but now i just wait for it to be over ;)
<haru> is there anyone who knows if lucid support gcc 4.5? i know gcc 4.5 will be released on march 27
<arand> haru: I'm guessing it will not, I mean it can always work if backported, but if it's unreleased yet it will likely never make it into the official 10.04
<arand> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.92ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<blerk> anyone knows when we can pre-order 10.04 cd's ?
<genii> blerk: Usually the day of official release the ShipIt page for that release becomes active
<blerk> genii: ah cheers, i recall sometimes it's possible to pre-order it, i wouldnt even mind paying this time :p
<arand> Isn't it usually possible to preorder earlier, if I remeber correctly..
<arand> No idea about the dates on that though..
<haru> arand: thank you for your answer i am using gcc 4.5 manually for supporting plugin and i will do so for a while more >.<
<zniavre> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/187396/screenshot4.png > what can i di against this nvidia-settings bug please
<zniavre> di>do*
<arand> haru: However, I'm not sure what to make of this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~doko/+ppa-packages It seems at least the inclusion of it has ben _tested_
<arand> !info gcc-4.5
<ubottu> Package gcc-4.5 does not exist in lucid
<haru> arand: thank you for good news i'd better wait with hopes
<bwallum> What repo do I need for upgrade to Lucid alpha3 please?
<arand> haru: possibly there might be plans to include an optional gcc-4.5 package, but I really have no idea, I guess Matthias Klose would have though..
<arand> bwallum: *from* what version
<BluesKaj> bwallum, just  , do-release-upgrade -d , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> bwallum, actually,  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> bbl
<bwallum> I may be some time....thanks
<boondoklife> is there a reason blueman doesnt make it as the default manager?
<charlie-tca> default manager for ???
<boondoklife> bluetooth, sorry thought that went without saying
<charlie-tca> Isn't it still beta?
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj charlie-tca
<BUGabundo_remote> !shedule
<BUGabundo_remote> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<boondoklife> charlie-tca: I dont think so but I could be wrong
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<charlie-tca> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<charlie-tca> !info bluetooth
<ubottu> bluetooth (source: bluez): Bluetooth support. In component main, is optional. Version 4.60-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> is it me or does it feel strange to have *only* 3 alphas!?
<charlie-tca> strange, BUGabundo_remote
<charlie-tca> but as I recall, they renamed alpha4 to beta1 in hopes of getting more people to test run it
<BUGabundo_remote> LOOOL
<BUGabundo_remote> I bet
<charlie-tca> and only for the LTS, too
<BUGabundo_remote> okay
<om26er> or alpha means new features and beta means more bug fixes and no new features?
<BUGabundo_remote> lets get more ppl to flood LP
<BUGabundo_remote> hope they don't all find this place
 * charlie-tca has fingers crossed
<blerk> !smartcard
 * BUGabundo_remote goes for $ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Alice_32>  hi does anyone know if is there any chance to get ati card work in lucid>? at the moment im using open source driver and the problem is that it use 50% of my cpu and the catalyst driver doesnt work at all any advice, help?
<charlie-tca> Alice_32: AFAIK, no hardware ATI drivers are working in lucid
<Alice_32> none alpha or beta or something?
<Alice_32> any test drivers?
<charlie-tca> Just the standard open-source, fglrx, I think
<Pici> fglrx is not the open driver.
<charlie-tca> oops
 * charlie-tca keeps quiet, now
<Pici> I'm using the open drivers on my x1400 and they seem to work fine.  I don't do anything thats graphically intensive though.
<Alice_32> so what driver do u use Pici? the one already preinstalled in lucid?
<Pici> Alice_32: yes. the 'ati' driver
<diverse_izzue> Does anyone else have trouble with external monitors on radeon since kernel -15?
<ejat> anyone having prob with NM keep connecting ?
<om26er> ejat: me
<om26er> ejat: after booting it takes much time to connect
<ejat> wired n wireless ?
<om26er> wireless
<ejat> is there any bugs report?
<ejat> hope it will be fixed a.s.ap
<ejat> i need to manually request the dhcp .. poor me ..
<om26er> ejat: open a bug report
<ejat> title : NM wireless keep connecting .. ?
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: around?  remember Bug #261175 ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261175 in synaptic "synaptic mentions "stable" distribution" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261175
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> that's still open ?
<vish> oh the days bug numbers were less than 30000 ;)
<vish> ah add another 0
<BUGabundo_remote> its fixed isn't it ?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: I can't reproduce anymore
 * vish checks
<ASULutzy> So, I'm certain this has been asked at least 100 times in this channel already, but... The buttons. Is that going to be the default for 10.04? I know I can move them to the right with gconf-editor, but if I use the radiance theme then they are either a) out of order, or b) look awful since the wrong 2 are rounded
<koltroll> Hi people. I'd like to see some screenshots of Lucid, is that possible?
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: still there , if you select the "prefer versions from"
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: but it is a problem when people add extra repos ..
 * vish has google in there
<C-S-B> anyone find that lucid lynx maximus doesnt strip the title bar
<om26er> C-S-B: only with radiance
<C-S-B> whats radiance?
<om26er> C-S-B: theme
<C-S-B> gotcha.
<C-S-B> any reason?
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: i think we can close that bug..
<vish> or probably use stable-google as the append
<BUGabundo_remote> ASULutzy: bug is reported
<BUGabundo_remote> it also has the gconf key to restore old behaviour
<ASULutzy> BUGabundo_remote: Ah, I wasn't sure if it was a bug or a "feature"
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry don't have it in my backlog
<BUGabundo_remote> ASULutzy: (bad ??) feature
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: I have PLEANTY of extra repos
<BUGabundo_remote> and don't see it
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: hmm ,do you have google?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/391175/
<BUGabundo_remote> $ grep goo /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main #google
<vish> righto..
<BUGabundo_remote> but if you still can see it, then let it open
<BUGabundo_remote> its FixForMe
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: meh , you can close it ;)  i dont use that option anyway
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: iirc , you mentioned that bug here and asked for confirmation..
<BUGabundo_remote> closed
<BUGabundo_remote> I did?
<BUGabundo_remote> are you reading backlogs of 2009 ? :p0
<[31d1]> anyone have any HAL -> udev skillz?
<yellabs> hello there
<yellabs> whats the name of the new ubuntu theme for lucid?
<yellabs> gtk
<yellabs> and where could i find a download of the theme?
<om26er> yellabs: package name light-themes
<om26er> yellabs: indivisually ambiance and radiance
<yellabs> packages in repo?
<om26er> yellabs: are you using karmic?
<om26er> yellabs: this is the package but I dont know if it will work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/light-themes_0.1.5.4.tar.gz
<yellabs> ok cool
<yellabs> ok
<yellabs> does not work
<yellabs> on older systems
<yellabs> guess it needs an new engine too
<yellabs> never mind
<yellabs> i will upgrade the systems to 10.4 next month or so
<yellabs> thanks for the info
<yellabs> bye bye and take care!
<yellabs> got to go, transcoding dvd' s takes all the computers power....
<yellabs> bye bye
<yellabs> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: "primary" ?? what is that?
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote: what?
<BUGabundo_remote> the themes ul
<BUGabundo_remote> *url
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote: how would I know
<nperry> Hmmmmm, tried installing Nouveau but all i get is safe mode :(
<nperry> Damm attempting to remove nvidia propairty drivers
<soee> anyone having problems with openshot 1.1.0 - cant run it?
<red> Still unable to use MySQL server in Lucid Lynx (upgraded installation)
<red> details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424819
<BlueSTARS> How do I enable the Me Menu in Xubuntu 10.04 A3?
<BlueSTARS> Is the Me Menu a GNOME panel applet? If so, what's its package name in apt?
<artir_> indicator-me
<BlueSTARS> artir, thanks
<Lord-Readman> ok I have been using the max,min,close at the left in 10.04 for a day now, still doesnt feel good
<Lord-Readman> as everyone else says http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<mortal_> sucks
<ZykoticK9> Lord-Readman, do you know the way to move them back?
<mortal_> but I use keyboard shortcuts
<mortal_> should I file a bug report
<mortal_> "buttons in the wrong corner"
<Lord-Readman> I put :menu at the end
<Lord-Readman> so I got the little dot back
<Lord-Readman> at the right
<Lord-Readman> that helps
<Lord-Readman> wanted to have them at both sides but i dont think it works
<ZykoticK9> Lord-Readman, i must say on the left side i prefer having the order close,maximixe,minimize -- but MUCH prefer them the old way on the right
<Lord-Readman> I think most people will like them like Windows, for when the use Ubuntu at home, and Windows at work
<Lord-Readman> which is 98% of the time
<Lord-Readman> having it on the left makes it very cluttered
<Lord-Readman> but I am going to leave it at the left for one more week
<Lord-Readman> if not then I will actively campaign for the return to the right
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/ vote right :-)
<Alice_32> knock knock anyone here?
<[31d1]> one of the only times i've voted right and wished to campaign for the right.
<Alice_32> anyone cauld please tell me what that mean?
<Alice_32> [   47.187142] ata5.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
<Alice_32> [   47.187143]          res 51/20:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x1 (device error)
<Alice_32> [   47.187146] ata5.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<Alice_32> [   47.638361] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<Alice_32> ????
<charlie-tca> looks like a drive error; I usually get a bunch of those, a little bit before my hard drive fails
<Alice_32> what drive error? how to sort it out?
<charlie-tca> Look above it for the drive being checked
<Alice_32> from above
<Alice_32> 47.187124] ata5: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x10
<Alice_32> [   47.187128] ata5: irq_stat 0x40000001
<Alice_32> [   47.187131] sr 4:0:0:0: CDB: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<Alice_32> :(
<conb123> Hiya I'm going to be doing a fresh install of ubuntu a little bit later and I was wondering whether or not you guys feel that lucid lynx is stable enough to install just yet. What would you say?
<ZykoticK9> conb123, the answer is no (unless you want to help out and report bugs)
<conb123> haha you were waiting for me that was quite weird
<ZykoticK9> conb123, say the question in #ubuntu - had typed it out there, until erUSL directed you here
<ZykoticK9> s/say/saw
<conb123> Ok thanks I will stick to karmic for now then
<nperry> Guys, anyone able to help out with a bit of nouveau
<nperry> Can't seem to understand what i'm doing wrong
<nperry> Just keeps reverting back to vesa
<nperry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8935470&postcount=70
<red> I did a fresh install of Lucid Lynx
<red> and there is no Ambience theme
<red> it comes via apt-get update & upgrade?
<nperry> Maybe becuase your iso wasn't the latest :)
<red> it was the one on the Alpha 3 site
<ZykoticK9> red, did you use an Alpha 3 disc or Daily disc?
<nperry> Or it just hasn't been put into yet
<red> should I have used a daily instead?
<nperry> That'll be why
<ZykoticK9> red, no - just update and you'll get them
<nperry> Alpha 3 missed the UI freeze
<red> alright
<red> found out a funny bug in the install disc too
<nperry> Launchpad is your friend :)
<red> if my 24" screen was plugged into VGA port it would just show a corrupted image after clicking install in the first menu
<red> switched to DVI and tada
<red> ill go check launchpad for it later, need to update stuff first :)
<kslen> hey. i'm having trouble getting rid of my desktop icons. currently they are the contents of /home/user, though the settings in gconf-editor indicates that they should be regular desktop icons. anyone seen a bug report on this?
<red> kslen: you wish to have your destop clean without any icons?
<red> you could go to gconf-editor -> nautilus -> prefernces and untick enable desktop (or is it show desktop, can't recall)
<blueyed> Is there a known bug about the screen blanking (and going off) even before the system asks for cryptsetup pwd during boot?
<blueyed> is this related to me purging nvidia-* packages yesterday?
<MTecknology> Has anyone complained about sounds not working recently? Was working perfect yesterday morning but not anymore
<MTecknology> cat /dev/urandom | aplay; alsamixer w/ everything up - silent
<pgoetz> I just installed Lucid alpha 3 on an Acer Aspire 3000 laptop (video chip = SIS M760GX).  Video is completely hosed -- not only X, but also the console.  Is this a known problem?
<blueyed> pgoetz: hosed? no video at all after early during boot?
<Bittarman> blueyed, you know if there is a good written down how-to for sorting the nvidia packages?
<Bittarman> my laptops refusing to boot complaining about an api mismatch between the kernel module and the the xorg driver
<Bittarman> I'm guessing I didn't remove enough before re-installing the nvidia packages
<blueyed> Bittarman: no, sorry. Have you installed/upgraded them via Ubuntu, i.e. nvidia-current?
<Bittarman> upgraded
<Bittarman> oh.. sry no
<blueyed> I'll try a reboot now myself. brb hopefully
<pgoetz> re: SIS M760GX:  let me partially retract that.  After powering down, X works, but the console is still hosed.
<red> What should I do to get fully updated into last version of the alpha?
<red> I've done sudo apt-get update -> upgrade
<red> but for example the Ambience theme is not in my appearance -> themes menu
<cwillu> red, use aptitude instead of apt-get generally
<Bittarman> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cwillu> ...
<cwillu> _don't_ use apt-get :p
<red> :o
<red> care to explain the main difference and why not?
<cwillu> aptitude does better dependency handling than apt-get, including the installation of recommended packages
<Bittarman> cwillu any particular reason?
<red> aptitude found 78MB of updates
<red> lets see how it affects :)
<cwillu> I believe aptitude is the official front-end for dpkg now, re: command line
<red> alright
<red> didn't say anywhere to start using that instead
<red> ty for the tip
<cwillu> red, it's been that way for a few years now, but there's still lots of apt-get around in tutorials and such
<cwillu> it generally won't outright break stuff, it's just not as good as aptitude
 * yofel makes a completely unrelated advertisement for the curses interface of aptitude while we're at it...
<cwillu> and aptitude has a pretty curses-based interface if you just run it :)
<cwillu> damnit, yofel beat me to it :)
<red> yofel: that is?
<cwillu> red, run "aptitude" with no params
<xfact> I am a home user (without any spacial skills) and I am on 10.04, is there any ways by that I can help developing this new version?
<yofel> now cwillu beat me to it :D
<MTecknology> I only use aptitude anymore because of that sexxy interface
<red> :D
<cwillu> xfact, reporting bugs that you find
<red> ill check what it does after the upgrade is done
<cwillu> xfact, get a launchpad.net account, and religiously use "ubuntu-bug <package-name>" to file bugs as you find them
<xfact> cwillu, via Apport?
<cwillu> xfact, apport or ubuntu-bug
<lubosz> my sound preferences don't work, i get "Waiting for sound system to respond". is that a known issue?
<cwillu> apport won't help you if the bug isnt' a crash of some sort really
<xfact> Ok
<xfact> But all over I do not think alpha 3 version is so unstable, I just did surfing and listened to some music, it's seeming like improved version of Karmic Koala
<cwillu> xfact, see, here's the problem :)
<cwillu> generally, the prerelease stuff works _great_, and there's always new toys coming out.  That's not what we're talking about when we say it's unstable.
<cwillu> unstable in this context means that you update one day, and then you can't get your computer to boot at all, and the official fix is to blow everything away, reinstall, and restore from your most recent backup
<xfact> I do love adventure, so here for encountering some new thrills!
<cwillu> because somebody botched a kernel build, or an upstart job, or a dbus permission, or a gconf schema update, or a video driver, or any of the other 800 packages that your computer depends on to work properly
<cwillu> i.e., don't even consider using an alpha on a machine you can't live without, unless you have good daily backups of everything you can't afford to lose or have inaccessible (I use an external drive with a nightly cron job), and a known good livecd that will boot your machine and have everything working well enough that you can get by until stuff is fixed
<xfact> The problem I think I have 2.1GHz CPU and all the time it taking 100% of it, so before it blows up, I should go back to Koala's home
<cwillu> well, you should file a bug on that :p
<xfact> yup
<cwillu> try to figure out which process is actually using the cpu (top in a terminal should give you a good hint)
<coz_> hey guys..tried both 32 and 64 bit system on one machine...both work well ..but ater updating...no external media/drive is recognized!  any quick solutions or just wait for more updates ? :)
<xfact> Do you think Beta is least requirement for home users?
<coz_> xfact,  least requirement?
<aliendude3500> PLEASE, PLEASE change your mind about moving the buttons to the left side of the title bar -- Ubuntu is not a Mac, and will never be a Mac. In fact, the buttons are much more functional on the right, as they are more familiar to the majority of the population that switches from Windows, the current largest platform, and they are further away from the menus, so it's less likely you will accidentally click, for example
<aliendude3500> , the close button if you meant to click View in Xchat. This change really does feel like a step in the wrong direction, however, I do like the new logo, and I don't mind the new themes except for the title bar button positioning.
<cwillu> aliendude3500, you can, um, change the preference with a click :p
<guntbert> xfact: no - "release" is the requirement for a working system
<xfact> oops! i mean minimum stable requirement
<coz_> aliendude3500,  that can be changed
<aliendude3500> cwillu, A click? How?
<cwillu> aliendude3500, appearances, pick a different theme
<Bittarman> lol
<coz_> aliendude3500,  open gconf-editor / maneaver to /apps/matacity/general
<aliendude3500> cwillu, I tried them ALL. they all have the buttons positioned to the left.
<cwillu> oh, really?
<aliendude3500> It's not exactly easy to change.
 * cwillu hasn't seen that on his laptop yet
<aliendude3500> It's like hard coded into Metacity configuration
<coz_> cwillu, yes all themes have buttons on lef
<xfact> well, gotta move back to Koala see you there, Bye
<coz_> aliendude3500,  it is not hard coded
<coz_> aliendude3500,  you can change
<coz_> that
<cwillu> well, file a bug
<coz_> aliendude3500,  open gconf-editor
<cwillu> nobody here has any say :)
<coz_> aliendude3500,  go to  /apps/metacity/general
<cwillu> the mailing list is probably a better place for the discussion
<coz_> al look for  "button_layout"
<Filthpig> guys, I cannot find my mail in Evolution in lucid! I set up my account, it downloaded all my mail, but my inbox remains empty
<coz_> aliendude3500,  make it look like this   :maximize,minimize,close
 * MTecknology wants to know what happened to sound on this system..
<blueyed> ugh.. removing nvidia-current causes black screen (monitor off) during boot for me (nvidia 6600 GT). By design?!
<aliendude3500> There is NO REASON for it to be default to the left though... :( I guarantee you that over 75% of Ubuntu users are probably annoyed at these changes.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  the only problem is that the buttons will not be smooth on all windows...that is most likely the murrine engine
<coz_> aliendude3500,  on karmic it doesn not default to the left on lucid it does
<aliendude3500> coz_, and when everyone updates to Lucid, they have it changed without their permission.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  most likely a murrine but or metacity bug
<jpds> aliendude3500: Really?
<coz_> aliendude3500,  yep it will be changed without permission to change it
<aliendude3500> jpds, It changed for me without any confirmation whatsoever.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  that is a bug in either metacity or the new murrine
<cwillu> blueyed, I'm not dead sure, but I think the alternatives system is the official way of switching between the nvidia driver and nouveaux now
<lubosz> i have problems with my graphics driver. jockey does not find anything anymore. when i use the binary driver from nvidia.com i cannot wake up from standby correctly.
<cwillu> I think that work is still a little up in the air though
<coz_> lubosz,  how did you install the driver from nvidia?
<lubosz> when i use it without the prop. driver (i suppose it is nouveau), the fan is very loud after waking up
<blueyed> cwillu: and if I wanted to use nv?
<coz_> lubosz,  you have to uninstall   "plymouth"
<lubosz> coz_: sudo sh Software/Linux/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2.run
<coz_> lubosz,  sudo apt-get remove purge plymouth
<aliendude3500> Whats the reason for changing the position of the buttons? Are we trying to steal from Mac's market share, which is really an incredibly niche market of users that is probably unlikely to even consider Ubuntu?
<coz_> lubosz,  you ran that in a terminal?
<lubosz> coz_: yes. what is plymouth?
<lubosz> i currently deinstalled it. i'm on no binary driver
<coz_> lubosz,  plymouth is a silly boot animated splash
<coz_> lubosz,  but it wont work with nvidia
<lubosz> the pink one? i hate it
<coz_> at least last time it wouldnt  and I assume that has not been fixed
<lubosz> can i change the plymouth theme?
<coz_> lubosz,  yes you can change the theme but it it is not working then what's the point?
<aliendude3500> Just out of curiosity, who here is happy about the button layout change (assuming you already had it applied)? Anyone?
<MTecknology> coz_: are you sure? why does mountall depend on plymouth?
<guntbert> !poll | aliendude3500
<ubottu> aliendude3500: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coz_> MTecknology,  all I know at this point is that with ati plymouth is working here but not on the nvidia system
<cwillu> aliendude3500, you'll find that you have more success influencing the direction ubuntu takes by posting on the mailing list rather than here, and by addressing the technical reasons given for the switch (which will have been discussed on the mailing list) rather than trying to divine the reasons for the switch from first principles ("this is more mac-like, therefore it must be to steal mac users")
<lubosz> it works without the binary driver, but you are right. i get this blue/ white progress bar, like in fedora with the prop. driver.
<coz_> lubosz,  right
<coz_> lubosz,  so if you have nvidia open synaptic packag
<coz_> manager
<lubosz> coz_: i prefer aptitude
<lubosz> but go on
<coz_> lubosz,   hit "Search"  type in plymouth  and just remove the plymouth package   right click remove completely ...the other related plymoht libraries do not have to be removed
<aliendude3500> sigh... if you do decide to change the window button alignment, just make it easy for users with no technical knowledge to change it back to how it is now in Karmic... add an option or something. :/
<lubosz> k, purge
<lubosz> i see if that fixes my standby issue
<cwillu> blueyed, still looking, sec
<ppine> is it possible to get the max/close buttons to the right corner again? it really sucks on the left side. and the order max-min-close as well
<coz_> aliendude3500, its fine in karmic but you have to install the new murrine gtk2 engine in karmic and then the new themes
<lubosz> is there no driver in the jockey repository, or is this a problem on my side?
<cwillu> aliendude3500, what part of "look at the mailing list" don't you understand? :)
<coz_> ppine,   open gconf-editor  go to  /apps/metacity / general
<aliendude3500> cwillu, I don't even know where to find the mailing list, post a link?
<cwillu> aliendude3500, complaining on here does no good whatsoever unless the people involved happen to be paying attention to this channel at the moment you mention it
<coz_> ppine,  look for  "button_layout"  make it look like this     :maximize,minimize,close
<cwillu> aliendude3500, google for "ubuntu mailing list"
<aliendude3500> coz_, the code you posted only half worked... the minimize and maximize are still switched...
<cwillu> aliendude3500, ubuntu-devel-discuss is probably the one you want to look at
<ppine> coz_: it already looks like that.
<aliendude3500> It used to be minimize, maximize, close...
<guntbert> aliendude3500: then switch them
<coz_> ppine,  no I bet it looks like  minimiz.maximize,close:
<aliendude3500> This worked for me ppine : ":minimize,maximize,close"
<coz_> ppine,   the colon must be at the beginning and minimize first or it will not look correct
<ppine> plus i want the buttons on the right corner not left, what is this new mac rip-off also the new login theme brrr real ripoff. what the hell where they thinking :S ?
<coz_> ppine,  use that    /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<aliendude3500> ppine, I was JUST complaining about the same thing... they're just going to tell you to check the mailing lists :/
<coz_> ppine,  it will automatically go to the right
<ppine> coz_: Horay it works thanks
<coz_> there you go
<aliendude3500> coz_ they didn't just switch the side, the also switched the order of minimize and maximize, you need to change that back as well...
<ppine> i hope they will change it before the final release, its really a stupid idea.
<aliendude3500> Should look like this (same as karmic) :minimize,maximize,close
<coz_> aliendude3500,  well as I said this is a "bug" in either metacity or the gtk2 murrine engine
<aliendude3500> What's a bug? The sides being switched? I thought that was intentional...
<ppine> is there also a way to change the gdm theme?
<coz_> aliendude3500,  right ./..you can change it to that but the minimize button will have an ugly square edge to it if using a theme like  Radiance
<lubosz> WTF aptitude crashed with memory corruption in glibc while doing an update T_T
<aliendude3500> ppine, I think Jaunty was the last one you could manually change the GDM theme...
<coz_> ppine,  you can also change gdm hold on
<blueyed> cwillu: bug 534634 - please add any info you may find there. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534634 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Removing "nvidia-current" causes black screen (display turns off) during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534634
<aliendude3500> Used to be easy to change gdm (System > Admin > Login Screen)
<aliendude3500> They took that out for no reason at all...
<coz_> ppine,  if you want to change the gdm theme  you will need to run this command     gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<aliendude3500> to simplify things...
<coz_> ppine,  then pick a theme as if you were picking  system theme
<coz_> ppine,  let me know if you try that bcause it brings up double accessibility icons in the task bar one of which  you remove  and the other that removes on reboot
<coz_> ppine,  when you are done open  System/preferences/keyboard
<lubosz> which nvidia driver should i use? jockey does not find anything.
<shortlord> how can I install fglrx in Lucid?
<ppine> coz_: yup i got the 2 icons without selecting anything. but i do not see where to change the gdm theme
<coz_> ppine,  go to the Accessibility tab and untick the "Addessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts"
<shortlord> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx leads to a broken package
<coz_> ppine,  then reboot...not restart x
<coz_> ppine,   when the theme window opens  just choose a system theme
<bjsnider> lubosz, which graphics card?
<coz_> ppine,  that will change the gdm theme only
<lubosz> gtx 275 bjsnider
<kernco> Any Qt program I try to run just crashes immediately with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)".  Anyone else having this problem?
<bjsnider> lubosz, nvidia-current
<ppine> coz_: thanks
<lubosz> bjsnider: i try that, thx
<coz_> ppine,  the appearance window opens...hit "Customize" button choose theme
<coz_> ppine,  it will only change the gdm theme and only after a reboot
<lubosz> nvidia current is the fan speed problem driver :) 195.36.08
<aliendude3500> hey... this isn
<aliendude3500> t a rant or anything, but I ahve a 1px vertical line on both sides of my screen, how do I remove that?
<coz_> aliendude3500,  you tried installing the nvidia driver right?
<coz_> aliendude3500,  did you make sure you have build-essential installed?
<aliendude3500> coz_, no, I use ATI open source.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  oh ok sorry
<coz_> lubosz,  you tried installing the nvidia drive
<coz_> correct?
<coz_> lubosz,  make sure    build-essential is installed first
<aliendude3500> There are 1px wide lines on the left and right of my screen... any idea how to remove those? They weren't there before... :/
<lubosz> yes. i but i had a sleep issue with 195.30
<coz_> aliendude3500,  same here
<lubosz> coz_: i have the build stuff
<coz_> lubosz,  ok
<lubosz> coz_: the setup worked
<lubosz> but i had the sleep problem. i try the one from the repo. the fan brick driver nvidia pulled back
<coz_> aliendude3500,  open a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lubosz> brb reboot
<coz_> aliendude3500,  i think they went away with the curretn dist-upgrade let me look on other system
<coz_> aliendude3500,  yeah those lines are gone
<ppine> coz_: u might also have a solution for the problem in the indicator applet, when i use the balance in sound prefs instead of doing left/right it turns down the volume
<aliendude3500> coz_, it's somewhat annoyinh, but not that noticeable on a 1400x900 resolution, I can deal with that more than the window button location...
<coz_> ppine,  mm  that one I dont have a solution for
<coz_> aliendude3500,  still the   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should be run at least once
<aliendude3500> omg... 214MB of updates? I just did a full update yesterday... must be a lot of rapid changes since the new themes?
<coz_> aliendude3500,  well an update and  dist-upgrade are going to pull down different things
<shortlord> does anyone know how to install fglrx in Lucid?
<aliendude3500> 18 more seconds until these are done downloading... I'll let you know if it fixes it...
<aliendude3500> Installing now...
<coz_> aliendude3500,  I would reboot after that
<aliendude3500> did they finally get xsplash and plymouth working right? :D
<aliendude3500> my other PC with a Core i7 extreme edition CPU and an ATI Radeon 4850HD gpu won't even boot Ubuntu unless I turn splash and quiet off in GRUB :(
<coz_> aliendude3500,  I am not sure if plymouth or xplash is working on my ati machine ...my guess plymouth  but its not much to look at
<tyranos> i m having issues with cpu overheating
<coz_> tyranos,  laptop or desktop
<tyranos> laptop
<coz_> tyranos,  nvidia ,  ati .. or intel
<tyranos> ati
<coz_> tyranos,  mm   hopefully the fan is working :)...but I would speak to soreau  about this when he logs on
<tyranos> thx coz_ , i really have no idea where this could be coming from, another thing wich is broken is the on-demand governor it sucks like 28 watts , 7 more watt than jaunty , and 3 more watt than when set manually to 2.00 GHz
<coz_> tyranos, yikes!  well,,, the problem for me is that I have absolutely no experience with laptops and their issues  so I cant confidently help here with that
<coz_> tyranos,  i dont soreau uses a laptop but he does know about ati solutions
<soee> any idea what do i have to do to run openshot under 10.04 b3 ?
<coz_> tyranos,  so if it is a drive
<tyranos> coz_,  when i cat /proc/acpi/fan/fanN/state it says off
<coz_> tyranos,  if it is a driver issue soreau should know
<coz_> tyranos,  mm  the fan for the cpu?????
<tyranos> yes
<coz_> tyranos,  oooo witih ati  you dont want to run that for long without a fan going
<tyranos> yeah this is a desktop i m writing from and i suspend the laptop everytime it reaches 70C
<aliendude3500> well... I rebooted after installing those updates, and now the white bars are, infact, gone... :D
<coz_> aliendude3500,  there you go
<aliendude3500> however, what the heck happened to my Ubuntu logo on the Applications menu? It looks ugly now...:/
<coz_> aliendude3500,  is it real light?
<aliendude3500> It's really opaque on top of blurry and real light.
<aliendude3500> I'll get a screenshot...
<coz_> aliendude3500,  that sounds like the Radiance theme which ...unfortunately ...is default
 * aliendude3500 is on New Wave
<coz_> aliendude3500,  try system/preference/appearance and change the theme
<aliendude3500> The logo looks fine in Radiance.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  part of the new community themes package i believe
<aliendude3500> looks fine in Human too
<aliendude3500> It used to look a LOT better in New Wave though, and the new update just broke it... :/
<coz_> aliendude3500,  you can change that as well
<aliendude3500> The new look is pretty bad... :/
<coz_> aliendude3500,   I cant reciece DCC  so if you have an image upload to picpaste.com
<aliendude3500> k...
<aliendude3500> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-4.png
<aliendude3500> It looks just as bad in Dust as well.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  this one is the new look?
<aliendude3500> no. That's New Wave.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  you like thatone?
<aliendude3500> It looks fine in Radiance, but New Wave and Dust look bad.
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, my New Wave looks like that too
<aliendude3500> I liked the old look in New Wave.
<coz_> aliendude3500, well you could try this    http://www.pendrivelinux.com/changing-the-ubuntu-start-menu-panel-icon/
<aliendude3500> The logo looks really unprofessional now...
<coz_> aliendude3500, yes pure white icons for ubuntu symbol are just not good
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, i'm guessing its a bug really
<aliendude3500> The theme change is causing TONS of bugs lately...
<aliendude3500> coz_, the _new_ theme looks A LOT WORSE than that... :(
<aliendude3500> look at this... http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-5_1.png
<aliendude3500> it's horrendous.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  that has always been the default icon for ubuntu menu
<aliendude3500> coz_, in new wave, it wasn't blurry though. It JUST changed after today's updates. I'd know -- I've been using this theme for a year and a half.
<coz_> aliendude3500,  likey a bug ..remember this is only beta
<aliendude3500> Did you look at the _whole_ screenshot 5 image? You should immediately notice the color inconsistencies
<ZykoticK9> coz_, if you compare Ambiance with Dust,DarkRoom,or New Wave - the icon looks very different
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  ok let me try it on the lucid machine
<aliendude3500> coz_ I'm not talking about just the logo problem in Screenshot 4, I'm talking about the whole screen being badly formatted in Screenshot 5, this image: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-5_1.png
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  well on the lucid machine the menu icon remains white  regarless of which theme I use
<aliendude3500> The logo is nothing compared to the whole top panel being dichromatic, and the window buttons being misformed...
<ZykoticK9> coz_, but does it appear sorta doubled/overlapping?  I'm gonna try in a VM as well
<DanaG> heh, I went to file a bug on gnome-power-manager, and it said this:
<DanaG> Distro version: YOUR MOM
<DanaG> squeeze/sid
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  no    ..there is no double or overlapping
<DanaG> I forgot I had done that.
<crashsystems> I'm having an interesting audio issue. When "connector" on the output tab of sound preferences is set to analog output, I get no audio in my laptop speakers. I do get audo when I set it to analog speakers. No matter what I set it to, I'll get audo through headphones when I plug them in.
<crashsystems> This reminds me of a similar issue I had during the 9.10 cycle.
<syke> hi
<aliendude3500> Also, how can I make the text on the center of the window title again?
<aliendude3500> It's left-aligned now.
<syke> I'm having trouble building ccnet from sources; it is looking for mono-3.5 environment, but the mono-2.4.2.1 packages in karmic and lucid don't apepar to provide that
<syke> does anyone know when mono-2.6 will be added to lucid, or if there is a PPA somewhere I can use?
<syke> google was no help on this front
<aliendude3500> you can probably find debian packages for mono and install those.
<aliendude3500> Thats what I do for open office...
<syke> I could try that
<syke> I did that once with 7.04 and it screwed up my pkg deps, tho..
<coz_> ok be back in a bit
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/496994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496994 in gnome-power-manager "i can't change brightness of LCD screen on my notebook. only in 9.10." [Low,Incomplete]
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, in my VM (updated 13 hours ago) the icon problem doesn't exist - there is an update to humanity-icon-theme currently installing - wonder if it's the cause?
<aliendude3500> Someone seriously needs to change Wine's default behavior -- how can I set executable permissions if I'm running software from a read-only media like a CD-Rom? :/
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, rather then clicking on it use cli "wine program"
<aliendude3500> ZykoticK9, I know that...
<aliendude3500> I just think there should be more options than just OK in the dialog box
<aliendude3500> like "Run Anyways (Unsafe)"
<aliendude3500> and "Make Executable"
<aliendude3500> :D
<aliendude3500> Makes sense to me...
<aliendude3500> IMHO the last thing Canonical should be doing in an LTS release is a complete visual refresh...
<aliendude3500> It could potentially cause tons of problems in the long run...
<crashsystems> I love the new themes so far.
<aliendude3500> crashsystems, I have no problems with the themes themselves, except for the Window Buttons being on the left.
<aliendude3500> It's easy to accidentally close a window when attempting to click a menu.
<crashsystems> yeah, I did not like them over on the left ether. Moving them is the first thing I did upon update.
<aliendude3500> I haven't met one person who said they like it on the left yet...
<crashsystems> I bet someone switching from Mac would not mind
<ZykoticK9> crashsystems, 45 people here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<aliendude3500> It's not as bad on a mac, as the Menus are on the top panel, where they are seperate from the title bar, but on Ubuntu, with the title bar connected to the menu bar, it's just a bad design trying to attract attention by copying mac.
<aliendude3500> ZykoticK9, Thanks for the link -- gonna vote right now! :D
<crashsystems> if they had decided to put it on the right, would they have been accused of copying windows?
<ZykoticK9> aliendude3500, sorry man sent that to the wrong person
<aliendude3500> ZykoticK9, you posted it publicly... not in a private message, it didnt get 'sent' to anyone in particular...
<red> is there any fix to ambiance panel background?
<red> if it's the default size it is ok
<red> but I have a big resolution and like to go from 24->32px
<red> but the background of the panel in ambiance stops at 24 :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/534677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534677 in gnome-power-manager "[lucid] Broken backlight control with Radeon open-source drivers" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> red: I have the same issue.  it makes the theme 100% unusable for me. =þ
<red> DanaG: yup
<red> i went to theme customize and picked New Wave menu styles
<red> keeping ambiance buttons tho
<red> now im off to gnome-look to get ReMix icon theme
<red> it's <3
<DanaG> it's less than three?  =þ
<DanaG> don't you mean '♥'?
<DanaG> =þ
<red> not everyone uses UTF-8 so I play it safe :)
<red> and i can't recall all those combinations :D
<Tscheesy> KCharSelect ;)
<Tscheesy> od without the k probalbly..
<Tscheesy> s/od/or
<red> doh
<red> downloaded wrong sourcecodes for xbmc
<red> one hour of compiling to waste xD
<DanaG> I use the "latex" input method in ibus.
<conb123> Anyone know what that pixel compiz cube skydome is called? I really liked it
<cousteau> trying to run UNE Lucid Alpha from VirtualBox, but it doesn't work, I only see a black screen and CPU usage
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/534677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534677 in gnome-power-manager "[lucid] Broken backlight control with Radeon open-source drivers" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> what pixel? huh?
<conb123> DanaG: It was a skydome for compiz which was like really pixelated, aha I think i've found it, don't worry
<skyjumper> anyone else getting a 1px border around their desktop in lucid?
<conb123> DanaG: There http://still.chearon.net/skydomes.php?o=1
<skyjumper> and know what to do about it
<red> wtf
<red> all of sudden sudo stops working
<red> then i thought might be due not setting a pass
<red> so i do sudo passwd
<red> red is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<DanaG> are you in the 'admin' group?
<red> ticked everything in users & settings and now it works
<red> funny that it worked for couple hours :)
<red> (on a fresh install here)
<DanaG> watch out, supposedly we should NOT be in "audio" group.
<red> what package do i need for archive manager to handle zip
<red> i already have rar, unrar, zip, unzip, p7zip
<red> can always use commandline but it's unnecessarily slow :p
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> i cannot insert the nvidia kernel module from nvidia-current. i have a gtx275.
<lubosz> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<lubosz> funny thing is that it worked once
<lubosz> the driver from nvidia.com also cannot insert the kernel module
<lubosz> this is my installer log 187158
<lubosz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187158/
<lubosz> i mada a xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, which funnily is not in my $PATH, its in /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig from nvidia-current
<bjsnider> the nvidia-installer will no longer work on lucid
<lubosz> bjsnider: it worked once
<lubosz> today
<lubosz> ^^
<bjsnider> not anymore
<lubosz> ok
<lubosz> so what about nvidia-current.ko
<bjsnider> it would work if you removed jockey, but it would likely pooch the xorg/mesa system
<bjsnider> i haven't seena nybody recover from it yet
<lubosz> jockey is not working like in karmic, is it?
<bjsnider> the whole system has been rewritten to use alternatives instead of diversions
<lubosz> i have nvidia_current activated in jockey
<xangua> hi there, i am using the latest rhythmbox in karmic but aparently, because a bug, it stops playing music and freezes. I read a bug about this in launchpad and i only wanted to know it this stills happens in lucid lynx's thythmbox package
<lubosz> this is my problem with the kernel module: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187160/
<rye> well, am I the only one who got broken X today due to nvidia drivers replacement by nouveau?
<lubosz> rye: no :)
 * rye still has X broken, trying to find what to fix...
<rye> ah
<lubosz> rye: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187160/
<lubosz> this is my problem
<infecto> crimsun: here?
<lubosz> how do i list packages that are newer / different than those in the repository, that are installed?
<rye> lubosz, you will definitely need to rmmod all nouveau modules first before modprobing nvidia's one
<lubosz> rye: where is this declared at init time?
<rye> but my bugs start earlier, at plymouth...
<rye> [    6.016024] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: 0xAF1C: parsing output script 0
<rye> [    6.161981] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)
<lubosz> rye: i deinstalled plymoth, but it didnt change anything
<charlie-tca> How do I make Ubuntu One work with Xubuntu Lucid?
<lubosz> rye: it is needed at initialization anyway, even when i purge it, purge its lib and boot without "quiet splash"
<rye> lubosz, frankly speaking, I am still investigating what to do, since I did not prepare to spend my evening fixing X...
<rye> lubosz, plymouth is not the issue now... at least I believe it is not
<infecto> hmm, i remove pulseaudio and still no sound :) some one have a solution? :)
<rye> infecto, does alsamixer show any levels?
<BUGabundo> o/
<infecto> rye: all ok
<rye> infecto, does cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp under root gives anything ? (make speakers low before doing that :) )
<lubosz> gnome-volume-control does not work for me :/
<infecto> rye: nothing :(
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> Linux lapipa 2.6.32-15-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 2 02:24:17 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> strnage
<infecto> i see device properlu
<sburwood> I like lucid.  I am using wine on lucid.  I need to use a program that needs Windows.  In the past, I was able to use wine for that.  It refuses
<rye> ok, sorry about that, I will try to recover my X first, then will return if I come up with something useful...
<sburwood> is there any way to make it work?  Will it accept that in the final version?
<lubosz> sburwood: which program?
<sburwood> I have a genealogy program called Personal Ancestral File
<lubosz> sburwood: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=600
<lubosz> for more questions, ask in #winehq
<sburwood> thx
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> remove all pulse audi things and
<infecto> cd ~/.kde/share/config/
<infecto> mv phonondevicesrc phonondevicesrc.old
<infecto> for now when i push test on HDA Intel
<infecto> sound works and play test file ok
<infecto> but there is no sound in any aplication :(
<infecto> even if its first set in properties
 * maxb updates, reboots, is shocked by the colour-changes
<BUGabundo> maxb: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<maxb> Erm, wtf?  The minimize/maximize/close buttons have gone to the top-left of my windows?
<ZykoticK9> maxb, if you want to move them see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side -- but the default theme looks bad if you adjust the order of the buttons
<lubosz> this is a killer new feature
<charlie-tca> How do I make Ubuntu One work with Xubuntu Lucid?
 * charlie-tca thinks it should, it does work in Xubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, i can't even get UO with Ubuntu on Lucid...
<BUGabundo> ahah
<charlie-tca> Well.... that didn't help at all then
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> maybe it isn't me after all
<ArmaganKoca> new theme is AWSOME ! please do not change it :D
<lubosz> charlie-tca: did you check ubuntuone-preferences ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<lubosz> it does not start for me
<BUGabundo> ArmaganKoca: I wish it was darker
<BUGabundo> I'm going to get my eyes BURNED
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: just use dropbox :)
 * BUGabundo rant
<charlie-tca> Well, thanks. Maybe it isn't Xubuntu causing problems with UO then
<rye[fixing-x]> 3D acceleration.  Brave souls can build mesa from source (and may
<rye[fixing-x]> well find that they can run compiz), but we will not be shipping the
<rye[fixing-x]> 3D component in Lucid.
<rye[fixing-x]> :(
<poseidon> I was trying to install kubuntu lucid lynx on my 64bit intel centrino 2, however after I selected install or to test without installing, my screen went black. I was using the alpha 3 kubuntu 64bit install. I have an intel P7450
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I really thought I could test UbuntuOne
<BUGabundo> ahh
<ArmaganKoca> BUGabundo, i can agree with you i little less white and more creamy colour should look nice. But i really like the style and icons they made
<BUGabundo> I dislike nautilus CROSS
<charlie-tca> poseidon: give it about 20 minutes, it should give you the desktop
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, could we switch to #ubuntuone ?
<BUGabundo> what we had before was so nice!
<charlie-tca> sure
<poseidon> charlie-tca, is this a normal problem?  Is the install still fairly stable?
 * maxb cries, and wishes Ubuntu developers would stop redesigning the UI every release
<charlie-tca> yes, poseidon
<charlie-tca> The desktop cd's are turning off monitors
<vistakiller> everyone else have too much cpu use from xorg?
<charlie-tca> It seems to be part of plymouth
<Volkodav> vistakiller I do sometimes
<rye[fixing-x]> no 3d for the owners of nVidia cards that were known to be the only that have proper 3d support.
<maxb> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks... any idea how to get the topleft window menus back?
<vistakiller> i have with spaces i dont know why but the xorg goes above 20-30 and sometimes to 50+
<vistakiller> and the system lags
<rye[fixing-x]> Expecting tons of bug reports, blog and forum posts...
<ZykoticK9> maxb, "topleft windw menus" not sure what you mean
<Beaver> www.search2.net (new search engine)
<maxb> ZykoticK9: the thing which was in the top-left until today's updates
<poseidon> charlie-tca, Will the monitor get turned off unexpectedly during any other part of the instillation (or is there anything else majorly unusual I should keep in mind)?
<tyranos> sry to bring this up here but do we really need a wireless icon that looks like the one from the mac ?
<Volkodav> maxb http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<charlie-tca> The only time I have seen it is when it is starting
<Volkodav> tyranos: a lot of distros copy mac - I do not know why though
<charlie-tca> poseidon: the rest of the install seems to work good for me
<poseidon> k, thanks
<Volkodav> dreamlinux has the same icon
<Volkodav> elive I think too
<maxb> Volkodav: That only moves the buttons. It doesn't bring back the menu-clicker thing that was there before
<poseidon> I'm go ahead and give it another shot.  Hopefully the monitor turns back on
<Volkodav> what menu-clicker ?
<maxb> the thing that was in the top-left of the title bar until today
<maxb> Ah, and the answer is to be found in reading the long description for that gconf key
<Volkodav> maxb - I am in xfce so I dunno
<PMantis> Hi guys. I downloaded the ISO, want a newer version. Is there an rsync server I can use instead of downloading the whole thing again?
<Ian_Corne> I know there is
<jpds> PMantis: rsync rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/path/to/iso.
<Ian_Corne> but i don't know where
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
 * jpds hugs Ian_Corne.
<PMantis> :-)
<PMantis> That's simple. thanks!
<Ian_Corne> oh and PMantis
<Ian_Corne> the installer asks you if you want to update it
<Ian_Corne> before the actuall install
<PMantis> Oh, yeah... my VM didn't have inet access, so i couldn't do it.
<Ian_Corne> I don't know how the update works tho, rsync might be better bandwith wise
<PMantis> Yeah, I imagine it just runs apt-get update, and grabs over the new whatever is newer.
<PMantis> s/new/net/
<Ian_Corne> anyone upraded recently?
<Ian_Corne> how many mb's are required to go from karmic to +1?
<lubosz> Ian_Corne: ask your upgrader. its different for everyone
<Ian_Corne> Yeah but maybe you had an idea :p
<Ian_Corne> I'm in belgium, with data limits :(
<lubosz> it was 2gb for me
<lubosz> but i have a lot of stuff
<Ian_Corne> ok, thank
<Ian_Corne> yeah me too
<rye[fixing-x]> notice: if you are running nVidia hardware, do not update the kernel version - you might end up with non-working X configuration and it will take some time to make it work again
<Ian_Corne> gah
<charlie-tca> yup
<sebsebseb> Hi
<lubosz> i have local packages (not in the repository) installed i cannot remove: xserver-xorg Depends xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<lubosz> what is xserver-xorg-input-evdev?
<lubosz> can anyone help me with this aptitude problem? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187202/
<Volkodav> rye[fixing-x] what kernel version are you talking about ?
<lubosz> 2.6.32-16-generic
<Volkodav> I am at the latest 2.6.32-16-generic and my nvidia works fine
<Volkodav> recently rebooted too
<rye[fixing-x]> Volkodav, with nvidia-current drivers?
<rye[fixing-x]> Volkodav, or with nouveau ?
<lubosz> i'm on 2.6.32-16-generic and nvidia does not work :) but it did once on 2.6.32-16-generic
<Volkodav> nvidia-current
<Volkodav> all good
<charlie-tca> luckyyy
<charlie-tca> mine kernel panics every other boot
<tyranos> gdm seems to get confused on with ati card sometimes i need to ctrl-alt-7 to get to the correct VT and login
<lubosz> Volkodav: did you remove plymouth?
<rye[fixing-x]> Volkodav, ok, then that notice is not affecting all users...
<[31d1]> oh man the secret udev knowledge was in kubuntu wiki and not in ubuntu wiki
<Volkodav> no touch plymouth
<rye[fixing-x]> does anybody see 'Failed to open /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf' during the boot ?
<Volkodav> nvidia version 195,36,08
<[31d1]> got my scrolling back
<ppine> In nautilus in the adres bar location, before u could click and there would appear a line based for input and u could complete the location to desire. now i does not remember and when u start to type it starts in root. can this be changed?
<lubosz> rye[fixing-x]: cat: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf: No such file or directory
<lubosz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187160/ i cannot load the kernel module :/
<rye[fixing-x]> lubosz, no, that is for the boot procedure only, the blacklist rules do not get applied in my case
<Volkodav> mine shows blacklists
<aouldr78> hi everyone
<PMantis> Ian_Corne, jpds: I found a doc showing a url supporting rsync. Also found zsync, looks pretty good, too!
<rye[fixing-x]> Volkodav, do you have /usr on a separate partition?
<Volkodav> no
<rye[fixing-x]> Volkodav, right. Anybody having nvidia issue where nouveau overtakes the control of the hardware has the /usr partition on a separate drive?
<lubosz> Volkodav: which gpu do you have?
<lubosz> rye[fixing-x]: i have /home on a sperate drive
<Volkodav> GeForce 8400 GS
<Volkodav>  VBIOS Version: 60.86.4a.00.21
<Volkodav> 512 RAm
<Volkodav> PCI Express x16
<rye[fixing-x]> lubosz, no, /home is not relevant for now, I am just generating possible reasons so that I can attack problem from different paths
<ppine> found it : "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry/
<poseidon> charlie-tca, I ended up waiting over 30 minutes for something to show up.  The monitor turned back on after about five minutes, but it stayed black for another 25 minutes
<charlie-tca> But after the install it is really fast
<charlie-tca> It beats karmic by about half for me
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-09
<rye[fixing-x]> notice update: the issues with nouveau overriding the nvidia module is related to /usr being on a separate partition.
<poseidon> charlie-tca, is it supposed to take 30+ minutes for anything to show up after I select install?
<poseidon> I waited 30 minutes and nothing ever showed up
<charlie-tca> OTOH, it seems like a really ridiculous time to have to wait, huh
<poseidon> How long did you have to wait?
<charlie-tca> I don't think so. No other desktop cd takes as long as lucid to come up
<poseidon> I'm using the 64 bit installer
<charlie-tca> MIne is 13-18 minutes to the gdm screen, then it is garbled and I have to hit enter
<charlie-tca> Then I have to log in, too
<charlie-tca> User name is ubuntu, password is to hit enter
<charlie-tca> (on the live cd
<poseidon> I'm using the kubuntu live cd
<charlie-tca> did you get a desktop?
<poseidon> I waited 30 minutes and I didn't get anything after I selected install from the initial menu
<poseidon> No loading, text, etc.
<charlie-tca> Hitting enter/esc/anything don't work?
<charlie-tca> My system is a P4, 1.5GHz, so I would guess 30 minutes is long enough
<charlie-tca> Maybe use the alternate image instead?
<poseidon> Is there a kubuntu daily build install cd?
<poseidon> That might have the problem fixed.  I would assumed that it would be by now
<charlie-tca> Normally here : http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<charlie-tca> none today
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> going to a tty, closed my gdm and session :(
<charlie-tca> Nobody is getting alternate updates except Ubuntu right now
<charlie-tca> Not even server is updating daily
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: harder to see that way?
<lubosz> now running 195.36.08 on 2.6.32-16-generic again :)
<lubosz> how do i check if a file is under package managment?
<BUGabundo> "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete." ??
<rye[fixing-x]> BUGabundo, feature, not a bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/534755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534755 in xorg "gdm/session killed when jumping to TTY" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> don't you love this bugs?
<h00k> So, I tried to enable compositing on my netbook in gconf (apps->metacity->general) and now the interface is broken. Is there a better way to do this?
<crimsun> infecto: pong
<dalailamer> Can someone tell me , why the hell i cannot install Java on 10.04 ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> dalailamer, if you want sun-java just enable the partner repo in your software sources
<dalailamer> whey its not automated ? the ubuntu no more want Java ?
<ZykoticK9> dalailamer, the openjdk/jre are in the default repo
<dalailamer> it uses KDJ instead of it , right ?
<dalailamer> but they not running java applets :(
<ZykoticK9> dalailamer, icedtea plugin required
<h00k> Yeah, compositing with metacity is broked.
<dalailamer> aha, i installed icedtea plugin , its better now.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> odd, I thought the icedtea was default
<dalailamer> me 2
<dalailamer> it was installed, but not the plugin, dunno
<lubosz> does anyone have this? i didn't have it in karmic, and it's old... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/400973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400973 in gnome-media "Waiting for sound system to respond" [Low,Confirmed]
<crimsun> lubosz: well, is your pulse daemon running?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, I always enable all the repos as soon as I finish an upgrade to a new release or install, that's probly why.
<lubosz> crimsun: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/187213/
<lubosz> i get "socket(): Address family not supported by protocol"
<boodroscotch> Hi. I'm wondering if Lucid will contain the 2.6.33 (latest and greatest) kernel. Will it?
<BUGabundo> NO
<lubosz> NOOOO
<boodroscotch> Why not? it's before the kernel freeze...
<sebsebseb> boodroscotch: I think basically since the other one will be supported upstream for three years
<boodroscotch> aaaahhhh.
<sebsebseb> boodroscotch: and they  have already patched  the 2.6.22 kernel with some 2.6.33 stuff apparantly.  anyway it seems the last two years Ubuntu will have to do the 2.6.22 kernel on their own
<crimsun> boodroscotch: the major kernel version is decided long before kernel freeze.
<boodroscotch> since since lucid's and LTS release and so...yeah
<sebsebseb> boodroscotch: remember five years of support for LTS on the server
<crimsun> at least two other major distros have signed up to use 2.6.32 as a long-term kernel moving forward, so it makes sense to use it
<sebsebseb> so it seems Ubuntu will have to support it on their own eventually with security updates
<sebsebseb> crimsun: oh, didn't know that, and which distros?
<crimsun> red hat enterprise linux and debian
<sebsebseb> crimsun: well in that case, I guess upstream may support it for as long as the  distros are still using it
<boodroscotch> makes sense. those two distros are very slow-moving
<sebsebseb> crimsun: oh Debian well no suprise there, since  Ubuntu basically takes Debian, and then does it's editing to it.
<crimsun> sebsebseb: erm, no.
<crimsun> sebsebseb: Ubuntu's kernel does not share much with Debian's
<sebsebseb> crimsun: yes a bit of editing to Debian, plus some of Ubuntu's own stuff
<sebsebseb> crimsun: oh your on about the kernel, I meant in general the whole distro
<crimsun> sebsebseb: yes, in general it's certainly based on Debian
<boodroscotch> I think it's because Debian and RHEL only do very periodical releases. I mean, did you notice how long debian took to finish up Lenny?
<sebsebseb> boodroscotch: yeah  quite a while before  Debian release a new stable version, it seems
<boodroscotch> just out of curiosity, doesn't Debian use the (unfinished) GNU hurd kernel too?
<thebwt> what is the correct way to alter grub.cfg? (I know it uses templates, I need to add acpi=off to my entries)
<thebwt> working from
<Volkodav> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thebwt> there we g, thanks a ton
<Volkodav> np
<vbabiy> What is the best way to report a bug about resuming from a suspend
<cousteau> virtualizing lucid UNE alpha3, the Show desktop icon doesn't seem to work
<cousteau> (live CD)
<cousteau> and I think the desktop is too heavy for a netbook, maybe switching to something like xfce or lxde or openbox and removing some of those fancy effects would be a good idea
<cousteau> maybe I install it on a virtual machine and play with it and see if all that can do
<cousteau> cos I don't know if maximus/UNE launcher/window picker would work outside gnome
<cousteau> also, the logout/poweroff app seems broken
<cousteau> (not the panel button, but the icon on Favorites)
<rickfosb> I'm having a 'low grahics mode' issue;  any method available to address that? (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15))
<router> what do you guys think of the Ubuntu color change in 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> router, the color change (except for the terminal) is non-controversial, but moving the buttons to the left on windows (a la Mac) has caused no shortage of controversy
<h00k> I really like them over there ^.^
<DanaG> And it's not even "a la mac".
<DanaG> it's more like "fail" -- the 'close' button is in the wrong place.
<supermatt1000> hay
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, i must say with the buttons on the left I prefer close/maximize/minimize - but the theme doesn't really permit that
<seanbrystone> I think it's 'hey', but hay there :)
<supermatt1000> i got a question about lucid
<DanaG> And unfortunately, it forcibly tramples on all other themes that default to the right.
<supermatt1000> will the theme mannager be the same? or will i lose my existing theme
<rickfosb> DanaG: I'm still dragging the cursor all over the screen to minimize the window :)
<supermatt1000> any one no?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, with some tweeking it's the same - but a matter of moving the buttons and it's the same
<supermatt1000> just like as soon as i upgrade its still there i guess
<supermatt1000> like every looks the same
<supermatt1000> if that makes any sence
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, i haven't tried any upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 -- let alone after the theme changes from the last few days - not really sure how it's going to react
<supermatt1000> ok ill wait and see cause if thats the case that i will lose my theme i will just do a reinstall
<supermatt1000> i got every thing i need on a partion
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, best to ask in this channel closer to release day (perhaps by then people will know for sure)
<Radio-b> it's safe to assume that things will be different
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, but personally i think it's always better to clean install vs upgrade
<supermatt1000> i do like the new themes especially the black one
<sebsebseb> supermatt1000: I am not that keen on either of them
<sebsebseb> also  I thought  Lucid was meant to be more transparant, but that got delayed
<sebsebseb> or something
<supermatt1000> i actually hope they make a red one
<supermatt1000> i wonder if there was a problem with compiz or something
<supermatt1000> because of its window decorator
<supermatt1000> i like the new interface because it looks more modern more smother and less edges
<supermatt1000> what do you think?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, i agree - it does look better, but personally find the usability way down.  And although i like eye-candy, not this much.
<supermatt1000> true
<ZykoticK9> it's certainly a personal preference - some people really like the new themes, most it seem do not
<supermatt1000> i think it will attracts the younger crowd and will will make more people interested in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422 right is still WAY ahead
<supermatt1000> more people more coders
<supermatt1000> what is left and what is right
<supermatt1000> ?
<ZykoticK9> the buttons
<ZykoticK9> close,maximize,minimize are on the left now
<ZykoticK9> by default - can be changed of course
<supermatt1000> o ok
<supermatt1000> i like them on the right
<supermatt1000> are they moving them in lucid
<supermatt1000> i dident even relize that
<cousteau> I guess it's only the default theme and that it could be easily changed
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, take care man, sorry no luck on joy2key.  Yes they are moved now on Lucid Alpha
<supermatt1000> no problem i got a good discusson out of it
<supermatt1000> id like it if it wasent for the buttons being on the right
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, part of the problem is once you use the new theme, it applies to all other themes -- it's not hard to switch but you need to use gconf-editor to do it, so not easy for beginners
<supermatt1000> ill adapt
<cousteau> oh, really? I thought the buttons position was only part of the theme
<supermatt1000> i do wonder how wine will react to it though
 * cousteau is going to make a window theme which has buttons on the bottom right
<supermatt1000> because windows by default has the buttons on the right
<cousteau> afaik, historically, almost all window environments had those buttons on the right
<Radio-b> os x places them on the left
<Radio-b> what is the point
<supermatt1000> true
<cousteau> except win 3.1 which had a [-] on the left
<Radio-b> you're either left or right handed
<cousteau> Radio-b: mac os 9 or so didn't
<Radio-b> or middle handed
<supermatt1000> most people are right handed so it makes sence to put it on the right
<Radio-b> which doesn't fall under x
<cousteau> and nobody yet has had the good idea of merging all 3 buttons on a single one
<cousteau> and use left/middle/right click to maximize/close/minimize
<supermatt1000> they did that to a mouse?
<cousteau> no, I meant the window buttons, merge them and use the mouse buttons instead
<Radio-b> it can be configured
<Radio-b> there will always be a way
<supermatt1000> they douldent use the middle cause of laptops that just have a touch pad
<cousteau> yes, I thought on that... maybe there should be a 2-buttons alternative
<cousteau> the problem is that laptops are windows-oriented, and on windows the only use they managed to give to the middle button was a pointless "auto-scroll"
<supermatt1000> maybe you hold shift of something right click three balls go around your mouse and you hit minimize of close or maximize
<supermatt1000> just a thought
<supermatt1000> either way i cant wait for the new os it keeps getting better and better
<cousteau> or gestures: drag up = maximize, drag down = minimize, (right) click = close... somebody would kill me for that
<supermatt1000> lol
<cousteau> also, tapping the scrolling zone on the touchpad should be a middle click, and the horizontal scroll a right click
<supermatt1000> i dont have horizontal scroll i only have vertival
<cousteau> (I proposed it on ubuntu brainstorm and people almost kill me)
<supermatt1000> lol
<cousteau> supermatt1000: isn't that independent of the touchpad?
<supermatt1000> yah
<supermatt1000> dont no how to configure it
<cousteau> like, a touchpad just tells the position of the finger, and sometimes other params like pressure, multi-touch info, etc
<cousteau> try System > Prefs > Mouse
<supermatt1000> found a program
<cousteau> maybe
<supermatt1000> ill see if it has the option
<supermatt1000> yes it does
<supermatt1000> nope it has the option but doesent work
<supermatt1000> what ever i dont need it
<supermatt1000> i love eye candy
<supermatt1000> i got a nice my computer themed just how i like it red
<supermatt1000> with a black tux start bar
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, what is the gconf key to restore the icons that are missing from the Places and System menu?
<KnifeySpooney> or if there's a way to do it in the GUI.. I remember it being in System > Prefs > Appearance..
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, you can get the path or just use the command on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, so sorry - now that's for the right side thing.  I don't know man.
<KnifeySpooney> ZykoticK9: Thanks but I don't mean the window buttons.. I have those changed already. I mean the icons next to the dropdown menu items in Places and System
<KnifeySpooney> Oh ok, thanks
<KnifeySpooney> I'll google a bit more :D
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, ya, those icons are present on my system?
<KnifeySpooney> System > Preferences item shows an icon next to it?
<KnifeySpooney> and About Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> System / Preferences shows icons yes, but just System does not
<KnifeySpooney> Yeah that's what i mean
<KnifeySpooney> This has been like this since like 9.04.. they claim it's for easier usability but I don't believe it. There used to be a setting to change it somewhere
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<KnifeySpooney> ZykoticK9: ah, thanks! I was at /desktop/gnome and was searching.. thanks again. that worked
<Damascene> any one having vlc installed?
<Volkodav> 1
<Volkodav> котовский
<Damascene> rtsp://216.39.218.21:554/encoder/barak.rm could some one test this on vlc only
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, somes up with a lot of ????s and doesn't play here
<ZykoticK9> s/somes/comes
<Damascene> mmm
<Damascene> so vlc on lucid can't play that rtsp stream
<Damascene> I don't know how to find a link from another site to test
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, "mplayer rtsp://216.39.218.21:554/encoder/barak.rm" does work.
<Damascene> ok, thank. do you think it's vlc problem or codec problem
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, let me try VLC again - it took mplayer a long time to start playing, maybe i didn't give vlc enough time
<Damascene> rtsp://wduq-qt.streamguys.net:554/wduq.sdp works on vlc
<bjsnider> it does not work in a much newer vlc with a much newer ffmpeg either
<Damascene> bjsnider, do you mean it works with the older ones?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, in the terminal VLC spits out "Nothing to play for rtsp://216.39.218.21:554/encoder/barak.rm"
<bjsnider> no, i mean the vc that exists in the karmic/lucid repos is old
<bjsnider> vlc
<bjsnider> and built against external ffmpeg that is even older than that
<bjsnider> but i have much newer ones here and that rm stream still doesn't work
<Damascene> ZykoticK9, mplayer plays it
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, yup
<Damascene> :S
<Damascene> is there any special channel for codecs issues here?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, i doubt it makes a difference but i'm using mplayer-nogui from the nvidia-ppa
<bjsnider> Damascene, ask in the #videolan channel
<jason_> how does one determine which version of alpha they are on? I forgot which I installed
<ZykoticK9> jason_, as long as you're keeping you system up-to-date it really doesn't matter.  Don't know how to tell, but I've heard when submitting bugs that it somehow knows - so there's got to be a way.
<jason_> I've been up to date except today I didn't apply the updates because things seem stable I might hold off for a while, I still have not been able to get sound from my web browser but all works fine from the OS
<ZykoticK9> jason_, by web browser do you mean Firefox?
<jason_> yes
<jason_> ZykoticK9, flash in particular
<ZykoticK9> have to tried in Chromium?  i actually have sound in both mind you - just used ubuntu-restricted-extras to install
<jason_> no haven't tried it yet
<ZykoticK9> jason_, well chromium-browser is in the default lucid repo - might be worth a shot
<bjsnider> jason_, how did you install flash?
<jason_> ohh pandora works in chrome
<jason_> must be something with firefox...
<jason_> bjsnider, trying to remember now.... I think downloading the deb off flash's site
<bjsnider> whatever
<jason_> at least I have my sound in chrome thats a huge plus
<ZykoticK9> jason_, chromium != chrome
<jason_> right the same to me though
<bjsnider> oh, don't start that thing again
<jason_> bjsnider, ? huh
<ZykoticK9> jason_, think he was talking to me.
<jason_> it was my understanding that chromium is opensource while chrome is googles browser
<ZykoticK9> jason_, yup
<jason_> but essentially very similar
<bjsnider> same code base either way but let's end it there
<jason_> bjsnider, right
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, the mplayer from the PPA seems to have less tearing then the repo version with vdpau - thanks for the tip the other day
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, that's easy to believe since the repo version is very, very old
<bjsnider> there shouldn't be any tearing at all
<ZykoticK9> oh i "wish" that where true :)
<bjsnider> are you using two monitors?
<ZykoticK9> yes - how did you know
<bjsnider> do they have different cyns timings?
<bjsnider> sync
<ZykoticK9> not that i'm aware of - they're both LCDs
<bjsnider> check in nvidia-settings
<bjsnider> it will tell you what the timings are precisely
<bjsnider> on one monitor there is no tearing
<ZykoticK9> 60.02 Hz for both
<bjsnider> turn on vsync for xvideo
<bjsnider> and for good measure opengl vsync
<bjsnider> if you're using compiz, you need to tweak that too
<bjsnider> activate vsync there
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, oh man - THANKS!  Seems the compiz change made a huge difference.
<bjsnider> unless you've got a 24p output feature on one of the monitors you'll have to deal with judder, but nvidia users do not have to tolerate tearing
<ZykoticK9> judder - that's a term i don't know.
<bjsnider> that's when the video frame rate doesn't match the refresh rate
<bjsnider> or isn't divisible by it
<bjsnider> 24 can't go evenly into 60
<bjsnider> so you won't have completely smooth camera movements
<bjsnider> but oh well, can't win em all
<bjsnider> tearing is  far more annoying and insufferable
<ZykoticK9> well all i have to say it your vsync help out a lot - looking real good now.  Doubt i have eyes good enough to notice the juddering.
<Volkodav> Sync to Vblank you mean ?
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, yes, there are 2 settings in nvidia-settings and 1 in Compiz
<un214> the day I was most glad I had a root password set was the day I broke my video drivers so badly that none of the backup kernels would work either.
<Volkodav> where is the 2 setting in nvidia though ?/
<Volkodav> ok I got it
<Volkodav> I had only one checked
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, ya me too
 * Volkodav has dual head too
<Damascene> any one knows how to install "essential code" from mplayer in Lucid
<Damascene> usually I just copy codec to /usr/lib/codecs
<RxDx> why lucid isnt using the lastest kernel (2.6.33)?
<Jordan_U> RxDx, Because it
<RxDx> Jordan_U, ?
<Jordan_U> RxDx, ... it's going to be a long term support release.
<RxDx> so what? the 2.6.33 is stable
<bjsnider> it is not tested
<bjsnider> so it is not stable
<Jordan_U> RxDx, So they want as much testing as possible. Also other distros ( like debian ) are planning to use it for their stable releases. That way the packporting work is shared.
<ZykoticK9> RxDx, quote from earlier "crimsun> at least two other major distros have signed up to use 2.6.32 as a long-term kernel moving forward, so it makes sense to use it"
<RxDx> ok.. thanks
<RxDx> do you guys prefere KDE or GNOME?
<Damascene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278 for installing win32 used to work for me
<Damascene> did any thing changed in Lucid?
<DanaG> weird: no candidate version for ndiswrapper-source.
<infecto> crimsun: ping :)
<DanaG> argh, module-assistant doesn't work.
<DanaG> Bad luck, the kernel headers for the  target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other  valid kernel header to use.
<DanaG> using kernel 2.6.33.  and yes, headers ARE installed.
<ejat> changes in dhcp ?
<ejat> using isc-dhcp-client in lucid rite
<ejat> ?
<Damascene> I don't see sound icon in the netbook-launcher toolbar
<om26er> explain
<Damascene> no icon
<Damascene> there is the connection and power icons with many others but no sound icon
<daijoubu> Hello, i just installed alpha 3 and updated it, after updating and rebooting, all i get is a blinking cursor on the top left side of my screen and thats it
<om26er> Damascene: type gnome-volume-control-applet and see if you see the icon
<daijoubu> i'm runing the live-cd alpha 3 now to come to here
<daijoubu> is there anything i can do ?
<Damascene> om26er, it appears now
<Damascene> why it doesn't start by default?
<om26er> Damascene: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<daijoubu> can't do anything ?
<Damascene> daijoubu, check for bugs with iso-testing tag that needs confirming
<om26er> Damascene: tried?
<daijoubu> oh wow that sounded chinese :) i guess i can't do anything :(
<Damascene> om26er, I installed it and started the gnome-volume.....
<Damascene> why it's not there by default?
<om26er> Damascene: so indicator-sound was not installed?
<Damascene> no I guess
<Damascene> daijoubu, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<om26er> Damascene: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/532783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532783 in indicator-sound "Sound indicator icon has disappeared" [Low,Invalid]
<daijoubu> Damascene ok thanks
<vish> daijoubu: Bug #523788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<Damascene> but what is the different between gnome-volume.... and the indicator sound
<Damascene> vish, I have this bug
<vish> Damascene: the plymouth one?
<Damascene> the same thing but I don't know what plymouth is
<vish> ah ,k.
<vish> i have the same bug too.. it happens at random for me though
<daijoubu> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<vish> daijoubu: if you get stuck hit SysRg+Alt+K , and login
<daijoubu> vish, you mean when i see only the blinking cursor i should hit that combo ?
<vish> daijoubu: yeah , [just realized bad wording of the previous line] , when you are at the cursor , use the combo , it will take you to gdm , from where you can login
<daijoubu> vish, oh wow thanks very much!
<vish> np..
<Damascene> vish, is that trick better than going to tty and login then killing the gnome screen saver and keyring?
<vish> Damascene: the keyring bug is different
<Damascene> oh, right
<Damascene> well for this I just go to tty then back to x
<vish> Damascene: that doesnt work for me when i get the plymouth bug... for the gnome-keyring bug, i used to kill the keyring and re-enter the session
<daijoubu> that was weird, after i rebooted, it didn't got stuck with the blinking cursor, but now on the login window after i start typing the password i then "refreshes" and loads the thing a second time
<daijoubu> *it
<BUGabundo_remote> \0
<kittenjaugar> c
<BUGabundo_remote> d
<vish> e
<Severian> Howdy.  libvirt-bin won't install because of libparted0.  It does not seem to be a bug reported in launchpad.  There is no emergency, as I am just testing.  Does anyone here know anything about this?
<Ian_Corne> f
<isaac> p
<yofel> q
<Bittarman> is this the random letter game?
<Bittarman> can I play?
<Bittarman> hmmm.....
<Bittarman> z
 * Bittarman wins the game
<Severian> Bittarman, according to my calculations, g was the correct answer.
<BUGabundo_remote> need anyone to check a very strange bug
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't use left control to PASTE
<BUGabundo_remote> right one works fine
<BUGabundo_remote> both locally on the machine or remotelly connected
<Severian> What do you need checked.  My lucid sytem is all updated.
<BUGabundo_remote> I can copy, but not paste
<BUGabundo_remote> Ä© know, its weird, but I don't think its _just_ hardware
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone *ever* suffered something like this????
<BUGabundo_remote> been like this for about 2 or 3 weeks
<Severian> I don't understand your right and left references.  I use right to bring up a menu and copy.  I use the third button to paste.  And, those work fine.
<BUGabundo_remote> ctrl+v
<Severian> shift+ctrl+v pastes fine for me.
<BUGabundo_remote> on a console. yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> on a browser, or im client, not so much :)
<Severian> In gedit, ctrl+v pastes fine.
<BUGabundo_remote> do links work fine too?
<BUGabundo_remote> I do have parcelite installed
<BUGabundo_remote> might affect things a bit
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders if it is a bug in parcelite, capture method 
<Severian> I copied a link and opened a new tab.  I pressed ctrl+v to paste the link into the url bar and it worked fine.
<Severian> In Firefox
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<vistakiller> i have a strange problem with internet in lucid
<vistakiller> i have upgrade from karmic
<vistakiller> when i first login to the systhem the internet is very slow
<vistakiller> when i try to see one page from broswer do ages to load
<vistakiller> after the internet goes normally for a while and then again the same
<vistakiller> in karmic and windows i dont have this problem
<vistakiller> any idea what happen or have to do?
<lenios> vistakiller, maybe ipv6 issue
<vistakiller> with chrome broswer?
<vistakiller> i think this problem was only to firefox
<lenios> do you have ipv6 on your computer/internet access?
<Oxymoron> Should grub2 in the boot menu say grub 1.97~experimental or 1.97~beta4 as it were before? :S
<vistakiller> i dont know
<vistakiller> in karmic works fine
<vistakiller> lenios can i check this?
<lenios> can you access ipv6.google.com?
<vistakiller> wait to see
<vistakiller> this is the address?
<lenios> http://ipv6.google.com
<vistakiller> no i cant
<lenios> you might have some default on ipv6 then
<vistakiller> and how i change it?
<lenios> just found http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox for FF
<vistakiller> i dont think is only broswer problem because when the problem appear
<vistakiller> and other programmes have problem like pidgin or songbird
<vistakiller> pidgin do ages to login to freenode.
<vistakiller> something with network manager or with ethernet i dont know what to think...
<lenios> try a ping
<BUGabundo_remote> https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<vistakiller> this is the bug :D
<vistakiller> or no let read it..
<lenios> yeah, ipv6 dns lookup
<vistakiller> and what can i do ?
<vistakiller> and why in karmic i dont have this problem?
<lenios> people had this problem with karmic
<vistakiller> how can i disable it from distro?
<vistakiller> i have an opendns account is better to setup there?
<lenios> one comment on the bug page says :edit /etc/sysctl.conf and add the following to the bottom: net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<vistakiller> now i read all the comment
<vistakiller> thanks for the help :D
<vistakiller> i will inform you the problem still exist
<lenios> it's said to be fixed though
<vistakiller> and if the update pass to karmic
<vistakiller> will be pass and to jaunty?
<vistakiller> do i have to comment the bug report that the problem still exist in jaunty?
<BUGabundo_remote> fixed in karmic
<vistakiller> sorry lucid... :P
<BUGabundo_remote> not sure its fixed in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> we already have *enough* comments there
<lenios> i have ipv6, i didn't test it on lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> also check for updates for your network equipment
<lenios> but a fix should be pretty generic and work on all versions
<BUGabundo_remote> most of this probs are caused by bad routers that don't handle AAAA records as good as we wish for
<BUGabundo_remote> lenios: its not
<BUGabundo_remote> diff kernel patchs
<BUGabundo_remote> and diff libc libs
<lenios> aren't ubuntu patches checked?
<lenios> kernel freeze is in a few days anyways
<BUGabundo_remote> ehhe
<BUGabundo_remote> reminds me of the 3G modems bug :\
<BUGabundo_remote> good luck with that
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone using vuze?
<BUGabundo_remote> not starting on my end
<lenios> i'm good with transmission
<vistakiller> i have a zyxel modem.. is old but zyxel is good company
<BUGabundo_remote> and upstream doesn't really care about our old version and HOLLY OJK versions
<BUGabundo_remote> vistakiller: then try to find fw updates
<vistakiller> i have the last...
<vistakiller> and in karmic this router works great
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> anyone else noticed that in the new theme the menu bar is draggable like the title bar, except it doesn't work in firefox?
<AlanBell> is there a bug already and if not, should I file one against firefox or the theme, or something else?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: you're right, running azureus from a terminal gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/391697/ here
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks for confirming yofel
<BUGabundo_remote> do you think I can track the origen of it ?
<BUGabundo_remote> unless we get a java packager, I dough it will be fixed on its own
<BUGabundo_remote> micah should know but he is not arount
<yofel> can't say, I'll try to debug it myself once I have a bit more free time today
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> if not, please send it to LP
<mefisto__> does the grub menu have a new keyboard shorcut? or is it still ESC key?
<yofel> mefisto__: hold left shift pressed on boot for grub2 boot menu
<mefisto__> thanks yofel
<vistakiller> nothing happens with dns
<vistakiller> i try all the solutions but the problem still exist
<vistakiller> i am sure that is a bug with network manager
<vistakiller> i can go to router page and in the statics is up and running
<nperry> Hmmm when using nouveau i'm getting drm unable to open device
<nperry> Anyone got any idea?
<enseven> Hi everybody! Did anyone already run ubuntu 10.04 alpha-3 on vmware server? Installation works perfect, but on the 1st reboot the VM resets after fsck with: "ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0x1040-0x1047] conflicts with ACPI region SMB_  [0x1040-0x104b]." . Ideas wellcome! :)
<Ian_Corne> wooo
<Ian_Corne> icons are back!
<Ian_Corne> for me at least
<marijus> anyone experience that kernel 2.6.32-16 does not respect monitor settings?
<marijus> on setups with 2 monitors
<marijus> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<marijus> everything working fine on 2.6.32-15...
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: ???
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> what icons?
<Ian_Corne> I see icons in the System menu
<Ian_Corne> all of them
<sidh> Greetings Gentlemen
<Ian_Corne> lol? :p
<BUGabundo_remote> where they missing ?
<Ian_Corne> I didn't see some icons yes
<sidh> just let me say how disapointed i feel about the way of releasing in lucid,
<Ian_Corne> buh?
<sidh> since the dist-upgrade of this morning, everything that is X-related
<sidh> is smashed up
<Ian_Corne> and you're suprised that stuff break in an alpha?
<robin0800> Ian_Corne: if you want all the icons you have to use gconf-editor to enable them
<sidh> i'm surpized that stuff that working BEFORE in lucid, is broken today in lucid
<Ian_Corne> robin0800: I didn't and still have all icons
<sidh> BEFORE=yesterday
<Ian_Corne> well, the stuff isn't the same, if you upgrade
<robin0800> sidh: and its only alpha software
<Bittarman> sidh, thats kinda the thing with an unstable alpha
<Bittarman> unstable alpha means that what works one day, may not after the next upgrade
<sidh> yes , as Karmic is not able to run virtualbox correctly i thought lucid was
<robin0800> Bittarman: quite often IMHO
<sidh> in fact it was , only for a week
<Bittarman> robin0800, its kinda the idea though isn't it ;)
<Bittarman> sidh, read again.. "unstable alpha"
<marijus> anyone experienced that kernel 2.6.32-16 does not respect monitor settings on dual monitor setup?
<Bittarman> it happens... like have to reinstall your whole OS happens
<robin0800> Bittarman: if you can live with it its OK nothing critical here on this laptop if it brakes format and start again
<sidh> Bittarman: i read that choosing between a said "stable" release that has never been able to run virtualbox on its amd64 version , and a alpha distro, there is no good choice
<robin0800> marijus: thats not the latest kernal is it?
<BUGabundo_remote> sidh: stop crying. lots of changes to X after yesterday DRM upload
<marijus> robin0800: yes its the latest
<sidh> but that's ok, now i've tested ubuntu, i can have my own opinion
<BUGabundo_remote> so if something broke for you, $ubuntu-bug xorg and ping #ubuntu-x guys
<sidh> BUGabundo_remote: i'll stop crying when you will test stuff BEFORE committing, not after
<BUGabundo_remote> it was tested
<BUGabundo_remote> on several laptops and a few desktops
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm so far
<robin0800> marijus: think it 17 here
<Bittarman> sidh, what do you think an alpha is????
<Bittarman> this IS the testing
<Bittarman> what works on the devs machine may not work on others
<sidh> alpha is like Debian sid, Freebsd/NetBSD CURRENT
<marijus> robin0800: got the update yesterday... no new kernel today for me :)
<Ian_Corne> sidh: what do you think we're doing now?
<Ian_Corne> we're testing
<robin0800> marijus: it was today
<Ian_Corne> and then it gets commited
<Ian_Corne> at the release
<robin0800> marijus: linux-headers-generic 2.6.32.16.16 -> 2.6.32.16.17
<marijus> i have this one: 2.6.32-16.24
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_remote, are you seeing a bug where every page in chromium becomes unresponsive after a few seconds?
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: no
<Bittarman> gah, can you not use wildcards in aptitude purge?
<BUGabundo_remote> running daily ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> Bittarman: NO
<sidh> ok so I wish you good luck , and have a nice day
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah I know, I miss it too from apt
<Bittarman> BUGabundo_remote, heh, thanks
<Bittarman> trying to fix my nvidia problems, so I'm purging the nvidia drivers
<Bittarman> ill just use apt for now
<blerk> anyone has a static mouse cursor and garbage on top of the screen when keys are pressed when booting up? pressing the power button once, seems to restart gdm/x and gives me a login prompt
<blerk> before that the screen is just black with a mouse cursor
<blerk> which cant be moved :/
<blerk> hmm there are more updates, lets see if those fix it
<blerk> updating gdm seems to have fixed it :D
<Bittarman> hmm.. why would xorg complain about noveau not being available when its not mentioned in xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<blackxored> I'm on lucid alpha 3, what's the best twitter client right now for linux??
<YaManicKill> blackxored: would be gwibber if it was working :-P
<blackxored> YaManicKill, it isn't
<blackxored> YaManicKill, for me
<blackxored> the dbus exception bug
<blackxored> let me (cross fingers since I saw something about X broken) update
<BUGabundo_remote> ok THIS IS SERIOUS!! THE DARN SLOW GTK BUG IS BACK
 * nperry runs around screaming 
<YaManicKill> blackxored: it isn't working for me either
<zniavre> BUGabundo_remote,  :o(
<BUGabundo_remote> nperry: not joking
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone fully updated can expereince it too?
<blackxored> YaManicKill, hehe
<blackxored> alternatives then?
<BUGabundo_remote> try running grkpref and check
<blackxored> I used to be happy with pidgin
<YaManicKill> blackxored: do you use 32 or 64 bit?
<BUGabundo_remote> gtkperf
<blackxored> YaManicKill, x86_64
<zniavre> i hav not see libgtk update today
<YaManicKill> blackxored: ok, so, adobe air apps are out of the questio then :-P
<blackxored> YaManicKill, yeah
<YaManicKill> no ideas then tbh. i used adobe air apps before gwibber
<YaManicKill> just now i'm using the web until gwibber works :-P
<MikeChelen> there are some other good twitter clients like choqok
<zniavre> BUGabundo_remote, how many test rounds did you try?
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: ??
<zniavre> with gtkperf *
<BUGabundo_remote> oh eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> I usually run it ONCE
<BUGabundo_remote> on a clean boot
<BUGabundo_remote> with nothing else running
<cr3> hi folks, what's the proper way to configure a modem in lucid considering that System -> Administration -> Network doesn't seem to exist anymore and Network Tools is for something else
<cr3> I looked into System -> Preferences -> Network Connections, but I see no modem settings
<zniavre> BUGabundo_remote,  i can't really says i experience slow on gtk
<zniavre> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7604/capture1k.png
<ahorner> Hello, I'm trying to install Webmin in Lucid. I can't seem to install libmd5-perl though. Apt says there is no installation candidate.
<stefanlsd> Anyone getting a nvidia problem - no such device?
<BluesKaj> cr3, ethernet ?
<BUGabundo_remote> cr3: all network management is done via NetworkManager
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: not sure your CPU/GPU are, but 17 sec is SLOWWW
<LITesterB> is beta still on scheduel for the 18th?
<BUGabundo_remote> I had 8 sec
<BUGabundo_remote> LITesterB: AFAIK, yes
<BUGabundo_remote> why?
<zniavre> my comp is 8years old
<LITesterB> curious, i will test the beta
<fabio333> zniavre: kms+ plymouth working?
<zniavre> fabio333,  no (i got only blue/white progress bar)
<BUGabundo_remote> LITesterB: start NOW
<fabio333> zniavre: kms is broken on my ati card, pretty useless
<BUGabundo_remote> beta will be to late for any major change or hw fix
<zniavre> fabio333,  i hav nvidia hardware using repos legacy driver
<LITesterB> ok
<hifi> gnome-keyring-daemon uses all cpu time it can
<BUGabundo_remote> known
<hifi> fixed?
<Ian_Corne> It is!
<hifi> what about this: gnome-screensaver hangs on "Checking..." or whatever when you type up your password to unlock the screen
<hifi> or is it related
<Ian_Corne> oops wrong channel :)
<BUGabundo_remote> not fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> upstream is working on it
<urbanape> anyone else running lucid on a macbook pro5,5?
<mnaines> Are they going to allow customization of the login screen on lucid?
<mnaines> Um...Is anyone home?
<BluesKaj> nope , nobody here
<mnaines> lol
<mnaines> You know one thing I've always hated about Karmic and that I hope they change in Lucid?
<mnaines> I always hated the login screen...I wish they would have kept it customizable
<BluesKaj> mnaines, i imagine so once it's more stable ...been trying but no login scrn seems to work except the defaulr atm
<mnaines> BluesKaj, Yeah...I just don't like the sheer size of the login box in proportion to the rest of the screen
<mnaines> IMO, the login box only needs to be big enough to display the hostname and the box to input the user name.  Once the user name is input, the box switches to the password box
<mnaines> The whole Keep it Simple thing
<BluesKaj> looked at some new ones and installed one , brb see if it wqorks
<ikonia> don't think that's going to be enabled until gdm3
<mnaines> When is gdm3 due out?
<ikonia> that was the last notes I read on it due to the ammount of effort to make the new "mashed" version of gdm 2 editable from a user perspective
<ikonia> mnaines: possibly in time for 10.10
<mnaines> I know in gdm2.0 they had that feature available
<mnaines> But with gdm2.2, it was disabled
<ikonia> mnaines: they made changes which disabled it (at a gnome level) and ubuntu doesn't want to undo that
<bjsnider> that's all we need is to give users the ability to screw up the login screen
<zniavre> gdm2setup is wotking well
<BluesKaj> I got the big surfer login page to work
<zniavre> t/r*
<ikonia> I thought gdm2setup had been removed ?
<mnaines> bjsnider, the way it is now, the gdm control center is the only thing that actually works
<zniavre> ikonia,  i added it by .deb
<ikonia> !info gdm
<ikonia> zniavre: ah
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.6-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 702 kB, installed size 7596 kB
<ikonia> getting closer to 3
<mnaines> BluesKaj, every time I try to load a GDM theme, it says its an invalid theme
<ikonia> mnaines: it won't work
<zniavre> https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup/+download
<BluesKaj> hmm, sorry mnaines , I'm using kde
<BluesKaj> we should really have a kubuntu+1 chat
<ikonia> it's covered in here
<mnaines> I can change the background of the login screen, but every background is obstructed by the sheer size of the login window itself
<ikonia> mnaines: it's a limiation you're going to just have to live with for the time being
<mnaines> ikonia, why did they change it?
<BluesKaj> ahha there is a kubuntu+1 but i guewss it's just for devs ...by invite only :(
<mnaines> They went from usplash in Jaunty to xsplash in Karmic
<ikonia> I can't remember the full story, but bascially it was to make other things ready for gnome 3
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's not - it should forward to here, it doesn't exist, I'll get that corrected
<mnaines> The switch to xsplash messed everything up
<BluesKaj> ikonia, check it out   BluesKaj #kubuntu+1 Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'll get it sorted, it should forward here
<mnaines> Is gnome 3 going to be more customizable?
<ikonia> looks that way yes
<mnaines> So by the time 10.10 comes out, gnome 3 will be ready?
<Ian_Corne> maybe
<BluesKaj> too bad , because there a quite a few ppl on kde lucid and it's difficult to know what desktop ppl are using
<BluesKaj> anyway ..BBL, stuff to do
<mnaines> I mean, I was able to change the splash screen, but I can't change anything else, and the default themes suck
<ikonia> mnaines: that
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> that's the hope
<mnaines> What do you mean?
<binarylooks> BluesKaj: I completely agree with you. I would like to talk to kubuntu people about their ubuntu one experience.
<ikonia> there is hope that it will be ready in time to be included in the development cycle for 10.10
<mnaines> ikonia, yeah...They don't have to make the login screen customizable by the user.  They just have to allow the user to download and use custom themes
<ikonia> errr, that's customisable
<ikonia> that's a "user customisation"
<mnaines> The GnomeArtNG thing, for example...
<mnaines> ikonia, yeah...my bad
<mnaines> Its just that the default themes suck...I rarely ever use the default ones
<mnaines> And I'd like it better if the GDM themes worked
<ikonia> the default theme sucks because ubuntu can't be bothered to make "cool" ones for a 6 month development window, it's a big hassle
<mnaines> They don't need to
<mnaines> Just give the user the option of downloading themes from gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org
<mnaines> And installing the themes themselves
<mnaines> or instead of having the standard appearance window thing, use something similar to gnomeartng
<mnaines> gnomeartng downloads all available themes from art.gnome.org and when the user chooses one and clicks "apply", the theme is installed automatically
<ikonia> mnaines: what part of "they can't do that at the moment" is not sinking in ?
<mnaines> ikonia, I know they can't.  I'm saying that when they can, that would be the best way to do it.
<ikonia> well, when they can this conversation is not valid anyway as gdm will be customisable again
<mnaines> Does this always happen when a new version of gdm comes out?
<ikonia> no
<mnaines> Basically what I mean is, did they have this same problem when going from gdm1 to gdm2?
<ikonia> just since the prep-changes from gnome2->gnome-3 where dropped in
<mnaines> oh
<ikonia> no, as the code base was the same
<ikonia> gnome3 is a big re-write
<mnaines> Hopefully going to be more user-oriented, I hope
<ikonia> that's the plan, some very good desktop features from the dev versions I've built and the reading material I've seen
<mnaines> Yeah...That's another thing I want in gnome3...The availability of applets like Firefox has
<mnaines> There aren't very many available for gnome2...Firefox has exponentially more
<ikonia> firefox isn't a desktop
<ikonia> it's not a valid comparison
<KB1JWQ> This may well be a common / stupid question, but I've got a new laptop showing up in a few weeks.  Is Lucid to a point where I could run it on said laptop as a primary OS without blowing giant holes in my face? :-)
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: run it for what purpose, production, home use, interest etc ?
<kingster> anyone have any capacity to help a poor radeon x1600 bastard with corruption issues in lynx?
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: I'm not an idiot. :-)  My "production" OSes are the best technology 2006 has to offer. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Desktop use, primarily.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: I mean a production laptop for example, or main desktop OS etc
<KB1JWQ> Main desktop OS, say.
<KB1JWQ> Lenovo JUST released the t510, so I'm thinking driver support in Karmic may not be all it could be.
<kingster> search for issues in the forums with the video card.  :P
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: if it's for your own interst, certainly, it's pretty solid, however in the past even days before release fatal updates/breaks have happened that force a wipe/re-install
<ikonia> if your comfortable with that risk, then sure
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: I'd put money that 9.10 would work on that laptop fine
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Hope you're right.  The wireless card is new, and I can't find reference to it anywhere.
<ikonia> I bet it's based of a supported chipset though
<ikonia> (not %100 of course)
<KB1JWQ> It's an Intel card, Centrino Advanced N+WIMAX 6250
<KB1JWQ> All I see is the 5xxx series of cards as supported.
<ikonia> ooh maybe
<ikonia> let me know how you get on with that chipset
<KB1JWQ> Yeah.  I'll have to wait and see, worst case I can crack the case and slap in something else.
<KB1JWQ> I *think* it's a riserboard.
<ikonia> whoaaa that's hardcore, just get a pcmcia style card
<ikonia> if it's that big a deal
<skyjumper> anyone seeing a 1px border around their desktop in lucid?
<sinurge> not really
<sinurge> but the borders of other windows when not in fully maximised mode look a little pixellised
<sinurge> skyjumper: can be pls explan
<sinurge> *explain
<ka__> I have 3 blocked updates in Kubuntu 10.04 after doing and initial upgrade. One of them is an upgrade to the nouveau driver. Which possibli could fix the display on my monitor,. How do I force these packages to install. I have tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<virtuald> is it somehow possible to make compiz always snap windows to each other and screen edges, without holding shift and have compiz actually remember the settings?
<charlie-tca> apt-get --help
<charlie-tca> ka__: ^^
<ka__> thx charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I think there is a -f, but the driver might be broken right now, too
<Andre_Gondim> is the gwibber working on lucid for anyone?
<ka__> charlie-tca: Yes. Seems broken: linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-15-generic but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<ka__> so will : "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" activate the proprietary driver if it is installed?
<ZykoticK9> virtuald, you might want to try asking in #compiz
<virtuald> zykotick9: i found out by experimenting that i shouldn't use the snap plugin, the wobbly plugins have snap settings that conflicts with that
<virtuald> this has been bugging me for years and i didn't use compiz because of it :)
<virtuald> actually i see now that i have a google results page that hinted me to the wobbly plugin
<the_student> Help: after some problems I have updated to 10.04 a3, and now i can't login graphically
<KB1JWQ> the_student: Seeing anything interesting in the X log?
<the_student> How can I chack that?
<the_student> *check
<yofel> the_student: check the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<the_student> tty7 suddenly turned textual: [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<yofel> the_student: and tty8?
<daijoubu> can we update to beta 1 without reinstalling everything ? o-o
<yofel> daijoubu: sure
<the_student> Tries to login, then returns to loginscreen
<daijoubu> yofel, thanks
<yofel> daijoubu: just install updates like usual and you'll get the beta
<yofel> the_student: every time you try to login?
<yofel> or just once?
<the_student> Jup, everytime
<daijoubu> the_student i have that at random ... last time it didn't but two times before that it returned to login screen, and two times it hanged with blinking cursor lol
<the_student> What am I to do?
<daijoubu> i have zero idea :)
<daijoubu> when it got stuck with the blinking cursor i ran the live-cd from a usb stick and it whent away
<daijoubu> the "refreshing" login screen when away after installing nvidia drivers and configuring my dual screens lol
<daijoubu> and i have no idea if next time i reboot it will not hang again or make me login twice ^^
<yofel> the_student: so you do see the login screen but x crashes once you try to login? what graphics card do you have?
<myth> i'm having issues minimizing rhythmbox to tray! maybe i'm not seeing something obvious! :P what could it be?
<the_student> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82862/8255GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<myth> nobody>
<myth> ?
<yofel> myth: I guess no rhythmbox users here atm
<myth> yofel: maybe?! nobody using the default program to listen to music?
<yofel> myth: dunno, I use KDE so no rhythmbox ;)
<myth> amarok? ;)
<yofel> sometimes
<yofel> usuallly vlc is enough
<myth> kk...so maybe i post it on forums ;)
<stan> what issues minimizing to tray?
<myth> stan: i can't minimize
<myth> i activated the tray icon plugin
<stan> status icon plugin?
<myth> yes
<tormod> hey, those new colours are ugly aren't they?
<myth> how else could i get rhythmbox in the tray icon?
<tormod> purple rain? I feel I am back to early eighties
<stan> myth: what happens when you close the rhythmbox window?
<myth> the player closes (program exit)
<yofel> tormod: I don't think intense orange was much better...
<myth> left click on tray icon opens a menu instead of reducing the player in tray
<tormod> yofel, orange was refreshingly... different :)
<borschty> myth, thats because ubuntu patched it to use the app-indicator
<myth> wth
<borschty> also it isn't in the notification-area ("tray") anymore
<borschty> it is a menu of the application indicator
<myth> omg i didn't see something i fear
<the_student> Also my WiFi is incompatible with Ubuntu
<myth> so how could i get rhythmbox to get minimized to tray>
<borschty> close the window for example
<yofel> the_student: what wifi card? (and did you check the xorg log?)
<yofel> the_student: the crash could be a gdm bug too though
<myth> mom
<myth> maybe i disabled app-indicator
<borschty> the_student, that crash sounds pretty much like a video-driver bug - i assume you use compiz and that is triggering the problem
<the_student> Nope, haven't installed compiz (yet)
<borschty> it is installed by default
<myth> borschty: can't minimize it even enabling app-indicator!
<myth> o.O
<myth> okok
<borschty> myth, do you have the app-indicator-applet in the panel?
<myth> now it works...
<myth> but
<the_student> Then how do I disable compiz?
<myth> nothing...i liked it more without app-indicator :P
<borschty> gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager metacity
<borschty> as your regular user
<borschty> does anybody here use a separate /boot-partition? i think the current grub2 packages have a problem with installing on those?
<the_student> Am I to restart gdm now?
<borschty> no, just try to login now
<the_student> Still the same
<borschty> did you copy the command or did you type it yourself?
<the_student> type it, its two seperate machines
<borschty> are you sure you made no typo?
<the_student> not yet, installing telnetd
<borschty> the command will still be accepted, even with typos
<borschty> wouldn't openssh-server be a much better choice?
<the_student> Yes, did that
<the_student> still the same
<borschty> a bit weird that a regular session triggers it while gdm does not
<borschty> open your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fbianconi> Hi, I want to upgrade from karmic to lucid, is it possible or even convenient? and if it is, what was the command to make the upgrade? was it "gksudo update-manager -d"?
<borschty> in there you can find a default xorg.conf
<borschty> between "(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---" and "(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---"
<borschty> save that as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<o_portista17> a while back, there was some updates for php*, but i didn't use the new *config files, is there some way, that i can upgrade it again, but now, using the new config files from php.ini and such, and replace the ones that i have now?
<the_student> http://pastebin.com/Phe7574g
<borschty> then remove the intel-specific device- and screen-section and also the the according screen entry in the server layout
<borschty> http://pastebin.com/HHcNR4Kh use this as your xorg.conf
<o_portista17> because now i have a lot of errors, on my *.php's , and if i try to see the version of my php on the bash, i have this error: PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<fbianconi> sorry I didn't make myself clear, first comes first, is it possible atm to upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<borschty> fbianconi, it has always been possible
<the_student> Wheres Xorg.conf?
<borschty> the_student, you have to create it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fbianconi> borschty I mean other way than manually
<the_student> Using sudo?
<borschty> the_student, yes
<the_student> Rebooting now
<fbianconi> nevermind, I'll figure it out, thanks anyway
<borschty> not really required
<juan22arg> hello, install ubuntu yesterday 10.04 but does not walk archive.ubuntu.com server or something does not connect and I can not install programs or update, do not know if they are working on them?
<the_student> Sorry, used to windows
<Technoviking> is anyone else getting parted and udisks not upgrading
<ZykoticK9> Technoviking, the packages just aren't ready yet - give it time.  This is common with Lucid.
<KB1JWQ> the_student: Why not 9.10?
<dylan-m> Hi, is anyone here used to Moblin? I was trying to run moblin-session, but none of the panel-* things (eg: panel-myzone) appear on the panel (even though the programs are running); it just sits there aimlessly
<Technoviking> ZykoticK9: been a day on parted, wondering is was removed
<borschty> i managed to upgrade those by only choosing to upgrade parted, iirc then the according packages got removed and udisks got marked for upgrade too
<ZykoticK9> Technoviking, previously mono-?something sat for several days, I reported it as a bug - and what I mentioned to you was explained to me
<borschty> (also this was on archive.ubuntu.com, no mirror, so maybe if you are on a mirror you might still be missing some packages)
<the_student> KB1JWQ: School
<KB1JWQ> the_student: Urm... okay, you're running pre-release software because of school? :-)
<juan22arg> ok tanks
<the_student> Now it won't even boot properly: I get a splash, but it stops, and now sysctl doesn't work
<the_student> KB1JWQ: No, I am used to Windows due to (among others) school. I wanted to try 10.04 because I am impatient, and wanted to try the iPod abilities
<the_student> But if it is an easy way to get that then fine (considering going back to 9.10)
<KB1JWQ> Personally?  I use OSX or Windows under virtualization to sync.
<the_student> Yes, but I want to just use Ubuntu, on that comp
<the_student> Is there a way to install a minimal ubuntu using the live cd
<borschty> only using the alternative cd, i think
<ubuntujenkins> do we know what lucid + 1 is called yet?
<Pici> Nope, not yet.
<ubuntujenkins> cool thought not, didn't want to ahve missed out though :-)
<the_student> In minimal i mean graphically just AppCenter,FireFox,and widgets
<borschty> you can still remove ubuntu-desktop, install ubuntu-minimal and then install the packages you want to have
<the_student> Good idea
<the_student> But won't that remove networking?
<borschty> depending on what you consider minimal
<the_student> No, I mean removing ubuntu-desktop
<borschty> you can still use your network, but you maybe have to configure it manually (without network-manager)
<the_student> dhcp?
<h00k> I sure wish metacity compositing worked on the netbook edition :(
<yofel> the_student: wired will still work
<DanaG> hmm, it IS possible to make "system connections" with the gnome network manager thingy.
<DanaG> Those connections will remain connected even at login screen.
<yofel> system connections?
<borschty> but not without network-manager ;)
<the_student> Doesn't the live cd include a small repo?
<borschty> what are you trying to do?
<the_student> I want an Ubuntu install without anything I don't need
<borschty> what you need pretty much depends on how familiar you are with the system
<the_student> ?
<kklimonda> so where is this new theme everybody was talking about? ;)
<borschty> system->preferences->appearance and select "ambiance" or "radiance" (assuming you're using a recent version)
<zniavre_> with wich theme OOo (writter) is launched ?
<kklimonda> interesting, I don't have it
<yofel> kklimonda: ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<kklimonda> it is
<yofel> ubuntu-artwork?
<yofel> or 'light-themes' actually
<kklimonda> no, it isn't obviously..
<kklimonda> I wonder why
<kklimonda> well, I have managed to uninstall ubuntu-desktop but now it's installed
<yofel> odd... ubuntu-desktop depends on -artwork which depends on light-themes
<kklimonda> odd, not here..
<yofel> kklimonda: are you *sure* you're up to date?
<kklimonda> yofel: obviously not :)
<yofel> ^^
<charlie-tca> I even get the boot screen, in Xubuntu lucid
<kklimonda> I got a boot screen, new colors etc. :)
<kklimonda> but not a new theme..
<kklimonda> hmm.. the new light theme is.. light ;)
<ripps> Hey, can some of you test out my new Ambiance Cold (edited Ambiance theme), I've had a couple positive comments, but it seems that I'm still gettin some people voting down and nobody is telling me why. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=121118
<kklimonda> hmm.. I see some 1px lines on the left and right sides of the desktop - are they supposed to be there?
<o_portista17> a while back, there was some updates for php*, but i didn't use the new *config files, is there some way, that i can upgrade it again, but now, using the new config files from php.ini and such, and replace the ones that i have now? - because now i have a lot of errors, on my *.php's , and if i try to see the version of my php on the bash, i have this error: PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/
<o_portista17> conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<kklimonda> ripps: your blue is too blue ;)
<ripps> kklimonda: really, I could lessen it a bit. I thought it made is stand out from ambiance better.
<kklimonda> probably - but in my opinion by doing that you have made it too blue - there are people who may like it but I personally don't
<zniavre_> 2 fans after 648 downloding it's quite nice (i got only 6 fans after 11000 dls for my theme)
<zniavre_> load*
<ripps> kklimonda: I could probably release a blue/light blue versions
<zniavre_> kklimonda,  i can also see the 1px border i hope it must not be here
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, i hadn't even noticed the "boarder" around my screens, after you pointed it out, it seems more like 20px
<kklimonda> oh god, this radiance is so bright :D
<BUGabundo> evening
 * BUGabundo goes back to the hole
 * BUGabundo is very tired
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> wb kklimonda. long time no see!
<kklimonda> indeed, a week or so :)
<vistakiller> my strange problem with the network still exist and i cant find why this happens...
<vistakiller> i am in dead end
<vistakiller> before the upgrade everything works fine
<fr500> hi
<fr500> did nautilus break for you today?
<ripps> the 1px border happens because of nautilus. Just reload nautilus with `nautilus --quit` to fix it.
<fr500> mine will only start  if i use the --no-desktop switch
<vistakiller> if you see this pic you will understand my problem with net
<vistakiller> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4100/netconnection.png
<BUGabundo> BEFORE ANYONE ASKS: The following packages are BROKEN:  libparted-2.1-0 libparted1.8-12
<vistakiller> this is when i download a file from net
<BUGabundo> so don't upgrade and complain
<blackxored> plz recommend me a good twitter client, gwibber is quite unstable for me now
<DanaG> compiz: intel_regions.c:195: intel_region_alloc: Assertion `aligned_pitch == pitch * cpp' failed.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/532656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532656 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "netbook-launcher assert failure: netbook-launcher: intel_regions.c:195: intel_region_alloc: Assertion `aligned_pitch == pitch * cpp' failed." [Medium,New]
<seanbrystone> is suspend going to be fixed on Lucid?
<yofel> seanbrystone: can you be a bit more specific? kubuntu x86 with intel gpu suspends just fine heree
<yofel> *here
<seanbrystone> well im only finding too fixes on the forums, one says to revert back to Jaunty ATI drivers, the other says revert back to Grub ver. 1,
<yofel> oh, ati...
<seanbrystone> im on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit , ATI graphics
<seanbrystone> i donno if the error was logged or not
<seanbrystone> where would i look?
<lancifer> so, has anyone else been seeing a lot or crash reports on lucid but the apps appear to still be running fine?
<joaopinto> can someone else confirm that you get an error when trying to create a python macro on openoffice ?
<BUGabundo> sorry joaopinto, don't use
<joaopinto> neither do I, but would like to use it
<joaopinto> it just dumps an error :\
<yofel> joaopinto: how to test it?
<joaopinto> Tools -> Macros -> Organize Macros -> Python
<joaopinto> them browse Macros from OpenOffice.org
<markl_> anyone here know how to get sound working on a new macbook pro?
<joaopinto> expand expand, and try to run one
<markl_> i tried one of the modprobe suggestions but no luck
<yofel> joaopinto: seems to work here (at least capitalize and helloworld)
<joaopinto> hum, strande, helloworld failed here
<joaopinto> strange
<joaopinto> I get an uno runtime error
<joaopinto> hum, maybe I need python-openoffice
<ibkanat> anyone have tips on getting a tablet to work with ubuntu 10.4? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet but didnt work
<ibkanat> made the 10-linuxaiptek.fdi file but not sure that 10.4 uses hal anymore
<ibkanat> so.... how do you setup 10.4 for a tablet?
<kklimonda> so I actually like this new theme - it's just xchat that doesn't look good with it.
<kklimonda> ibkanat: 10.04 doesn't use hal
<kklimonda> ibkanat: you could try asking on #ubuntu-x
<joaopinto> ah, the helloworld sample runs from oowrite but not frm oocalc
<ibkanat> what is ubuntu-x?
<yofel> ibkanat: a channel here on irc, type '/joing #ubuntu-x' to get there
<yofel> err..
<yofel> '/join #ubuntu-x'
<ibkanat> no freenode channel named ubuntu-x
<ZykoticK9> ibkanat, not sure if it will help but you could try running "sudo hald --daemon=no" then see if it works
<yofel> ibkanat: that's very odd... as the channel IS there
<yofel> brb
<ibkanat> Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/lib/hal:/usr/lib/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'
<ibkanat> Error binding udev_event socket: Address already in use
<ZykoticK9> ibkanat, i get that error too - but try now
<ibkanat> ok thanks
<[31d1]> ibkanat: hal is old and busted, udev is the new hotness
<ibkanat> ok how to use udev?
<[31d1]> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/InputConfiguration that page has the best info I've found so far on translating .fdi files to udev.rules
<[31d1]> i still had to do lots of trial and error to get the thing i was trying to do done
<[31d1]> but i managed to
<[31d1]> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<[31d1]> 10.4 section
<[31d1]> which points to a page, that points to the first link :)
<ibkanat> ok.. thanks
<[31d1]> also I did a thing like: udevadm info --query=all --attribute-walk --path=/sys/class/input/<everything in here>
<[31d1]> until I found the name of the device
 * kklimonda dances
<kklimonda> I've managed to log in to the local Desktop CouchDB instance..
<BUGabundo> yay
<jakubo> hi, the audio settings gui doesnt work, says its waiting for audio device
<jakubo> and there fore the cpu is working a lot and network shows some activity although it shouldnt
<jakubo> and there s some process that doesnt have aname and is changing id frequently
<ripps> kklimonda: I updated Ambiance cold, do you think the new version is still too blue?
<kklimonda> ripps: I do but I like it more than the previous one
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> message indicator is blinking green
<BUGabundo> what does that mean!?!
<jakubo> nope
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: blinking? o.O
<BUGabundo> yeap
<BUGabundo> goes green, goes gray
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you have better toys than me :/
<BUGabundo> but I don't know what it means
<jakubo> wasnt meant to be addressed to me?
<BUGabundo> nor what I can do to use it!
<BUGabundo> its sucks
<BUGabundo> its like having a toy
<BUGabundo> and not maunal
<BUGabundo> *manual
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: maybe it's indicating that there is some new even for you
<jakubo> ok, the nonamed process seems to be identified by top as pulseaudio
<jakubo> any hint how to set things right?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: right, BUT which ones?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: the important one, duh..
<kklimonda> ones*
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> but all I have there is 3/4 screen of gwibber replies and read emails
<kklimonda> btw, this indicator isn't useful when you get a lot of mails :/
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> plus if it is read, go way!
<kklimonda> so what is the font used in the Ubuntu theme for empathy?
<jakubo> noone?
<kklimonda> it's small and looks awesome
<glphvgacs> hi, ext4 on 9.10 and now lookin for a good pick of usage for / and /home
<glphvgacs> should I go with large4 for both?
<kklimonda> jakubo: you should ask crimsun as he's the audio man here ;)
<jakubo> ok thx
<jakubo> when will he be available?
<kklimonda> glphvgacs: large4?
<kklimonda> jakubo: no idea - he should be around already..
<jakubo> ok
<glphvgacs> kklimonda: largefile4
<kklimonda> jakubo: have you messed with pulseaudio somehow?
<jakubo> nope
<jakubo> nothing
<kklimonda> glphvgacs: you are going to waste a lot of space by using that for /
<kklimonda> glphvgacs: it's overkill even for /home
<jakubo> it seems developers should consider themselves lucky when knowing me... ...
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, glphvgacs crossposted to #ubuntu - and is busy in there
<kklimonda> ic, ic
<glphvgacs> kklimonda: we might also move this machine at some point to server as a smb share point, where students have their windows home folders (digital art sutdents with huge video files among them)... any ideas there? thnx
<jakubo> crimsun: are you on?
<BUGabundo> jakubo: better just leave him a message
<BUGabundo> and he will reply when he gets back
<BUGabundo> all in one line is preferable, unlike what I'm doing :D
<jakubo> yeah, but its almost midnight, and id go sleep soon
<BUGabundo> leave the irc on ?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<jakubo> and the computer?
<jakubo> the fan is too loud to sleep, well the chassis is open, but when i close it the fan will only turn faster and become even more annoying
<BUGabundo> get an irc SHELL
<kklimonda> glphvgacs: I'm pretty sure that you should use this option only when your files are really big - like 1TiB or bigger
<jakubo> ill try later
<jakubo> ...tomorrow
<jakubo> bye
<glphvgacs> kklimonda: got it, thnx
<timyeung> hello?
<kklimonda> hey
<Dunge> hey
<timyeung> hey i haven't heard too much about the update yet. What are some new features/improvements being made?
<Dunge> I just installed Ubuntu this week (lucid lynx alpha3 x64) and everything works perfectly, except XVID video, colors are all blue/pink. Sound and image seems fine other than the colors. This happens both in totem and vlc. I have my nvidia drivers working perfectly and installed any package for divx/xvid. Any idea?
<yofel> Dunge: can you check the HUE settings?
<Dunge> where?
<yofel> trying to find that myself right now, totem changed the settings since I last used it...
<Dunge> in totem every is centered
<Dunge> brightness contrat saturation and hue is 50%
<yofel> hm, should be correct then
<Pici> iirc its related to what video backend that you use.  I don't have a graphical system in front of me to check though.
<Dunge> video backend? you mean compiz?
<yofel> more like gstreamer/xine/ffmpeg/... I think
<yofel> but vlc and totem should use different ones I think
<Pici> What yofel said.
<Pici> I had the same issue in vlc until I changed something.. but I'm not on that system nor can I check it right now.
<yofel> I had that with nvidia drivers once, but that was fixed by setting the right HUE value
<Dunge> nvidia seems to work fine, at least for compiz, alpha and full effect enabled
<Dunge> im looking into vlc options, but it detect the codec as xvid and say no errors
<Dunge> hmmm if I use lets say opengl video output it's ok
<Dunge> but "default" is not,.. what is default? :)
<Dunge> ok that seems to be XVideo who have problem
<Dunge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184440 in totem "[nvidia] Blue hue in all videos (dup-of: 395476)" [Low,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395476 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia sets HUE to -1000" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dunge> seems like a bug since ubuntu 8... wonder how it can be still there
<yofel> Dunge: dunno, vanishes and reappears in my case, appr. once a year ^^
<Dunge> thats the kind of stupid problems who make people hate linux... and it's easy to fix, why does it follow around since 2 years? lol
<Kai_> Laziness would be my guess.
 * yofel is reminded at bug 11334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<kklimonda> Dunge: because it is not easy to fix
<kklimonda> yofel: and the copy-paste isn't easy to fix either ;)
<yofel> kklimonda: sure, and it's not a bug in X IMHO either, but people too lazy to follow the spec. -.-
<kklimonda> yofel: indeed - gedit works just fine
<Desciero> How stable is lucid?
<kklimonda> depends
<skyjumper> Desciero: stable here, just seeing some gui bugs
<yofel> Dunge: that depends on your hardware, developer mood and current weather
<kklimonda> Desciero: depends on your hardware, what you use computer for, your definition of "stable" etc. ;)
<yofel> Dunge: sry, tab fail ^^
<Desciero> kklimonda: it was recommend for me to try it on a bug page
<kklimonda> Desciero: is it something you can check using livecd?
<Desciero> kklimonda: yeah.. here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158  I'm mattrenfer on the bottom
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203158 in libsdl1.2 "libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio should be seeded by default in pulse-enabled derivatives" [Medium,Fix released]
<Desciero> Not sure how to fix in Karmic
<yofel> Desciero: oh, that's fixed, ubuntu-desktop depends on it in lucid
<BUGabundo> you guys are all wrong
<BUGabundo> it only depends on his definition of stable!
<kklimonda> Desciero: well, you should give livecd a shot then
<Desciero> yofel: so if I try out lucid on a live cd, it should be ok?
<Desciero> ok..so to clarify there's no way to get it working in Karmic?
<yofel> Desciero: hm, you could install it in karmic, might conflict with -alsa though so you'll have to remove that afaik
<kklimonda> Desciero: well - there may be a way but we don't know it - the sound stack in Ubuntu depends on various pieces of software and finding out what is the problem may take you too much time
<yofel> Desciero: but if that's the best choice is something I can't say
<Desciero> ok
<Desciero> I guess I will try lucid from a live cd then
<yofel> crimsun: ^^^
<BUGabundo> !daily > Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero, please see my private message
<Desciero> thanks
<yofel> Desciero: crimsun knows more about audio, you could wait until he answers too (don't know when that will be though)
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-10
<Desciero> thanks
<Desciero> Now I can burn the .iso via Brasero correct?
<Desciero> just hit "Burn image"?
<yofel> Desciero: sure, did you do a checksum test?
<Desciero> yofel: What's a checksum test?
 * Desciero is fresh off Windows XP
<yofel> Desciero: on the page you should have a SHA256SUM file, please run 'sha256sum <isofile>' and check if the numbers are identical
<yofel> Desciero: there's nothing more annoying than a failing live disk because the download got corrupted
<Desciero> on what page?
<yofel> Desciero: the daily page where you downloaded the image from
<Desciero> oh
<Desciero> I just d/led it from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<yofel> yes, and that will send you to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/ where the checksum files are located
<yofel> (scroll down a bit on the page)
<Desciero> ok
<yofel> Desciero: and 'sha256sum <isofile>' is to be run in a terminal where isofile is is the name of the image you downloaded
<Desciero> yofel: and what does this do?
<yofel> Desciero: create a checksum of the image file, that way you can make sure that the image you have is identical with the image on the server
<Desciero> so in the terminal type:
<Desciero> sha256sum lucid-desktop-i386.iso?
<Ian_Corne> I think the livecd also has a option check bootmedia?
<yofel> lucid being an alpha there's already  several dozen things that could go wrong, so we want to make sure that at least the download isn't bad ;)
<Ian_Corne> or something?
<Pici> md5sum
<yofel> Desciero: yes
<Desciero> I see
<yofel> Ian_Corne: sure, but this way you don't have to re-burn anything
<Desciero> sha256sum: lucid-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory
<yofel> Desciero: err, yes, where did you download the image to?
<Desciero> Downloads
<yofel> Desciero: then if you're in your home dir, run 'sha256sum Downloads/lucid-desktop-i386.iso'
<Desciero> 8560966a3978319bbe537fd9225964f8fb73f570c19e1d2e669925f21c6417d2  Downloads/lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<yofel> Desciero: ok, that's right, now you can burn it ;)
<Desciero> now how would I know if that was right if I didn't have help like you around?
<yofel> Desciero: you find the correct number in the SHA256SUMS file on the download page ;)
<Desciero> Oh, and lets say I install this. When Alpha 4 comes out, can I just upgrade?
<Desciero> ah ic
<Ian_Corne> there's no alpha 4
<yofel> Desciero: sure, there will be no a4 though, beta1 is to be released in 8 days
<Ian_Corne> it's beta 1 and 2 :)
<Ian_Corne> ha!
<yofel> !schedule | Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Desciero> ah ok
<Desciero> cool
<Desciero> now I am curious why upgrading to an unreleased OS would be better than installing, say, Jaunty?
<Ian_Corne> Depends on what you want to do
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Desciero, karmic is the latest stable release
<bjorkintosh> so this time, ubuntu did it.
<bjorkintosh> i'm unable to boot at all.
<bjorkintosh> the old kernels won't boot either.
<yofel> bjorkintosh: where does it stop?
<bjorkintosh> right when the xubuntu logo lights up the screen.
<bjorkintosh> i don't see any error messages.
<bjorkintosh> do i need a rescue CD, or is there a way to force myself into the system to cure it of it's headaches?
<yofel> bjorkintosh: you could try the rescue option in the grub menu to turn off the plymouth splash
<yofel> and see if it boots then
<yofel> if yes, try to edit the default boot entry and remove quiet splash there and check againn
<bjorkintosh> this time it switched off the monitor.
<dstanek> how crazy is it to install 10.04?
<bjorkintosh> it's easy. but things break.
<maxb> dstanek: It depends how much you care about things breaking :-)
<maxb> Probably pretty crazy to install it on real hardware without keeping an option to dual-boot karmic
<maxb> Speaking of things breaking..... my laptop just fscked with zero on-screen feedback at all. just a black console with a blinking cursor :-(
<bjorkintosh> maxb is it in the middle of the screen?
<maxb> left edge about half way up
<maxb> just the basic flashing underscore - I wouldn't expect that to be in the middle
<yofel> here (I have quiet splash off) fsck is indicated by a short message that it will run, if that gets replaced by other messages you have no noficiation at all -.-
<bjorkintosh> maxb, i got the same thing.
<bjorkintosh> is there a solution to that?
 * yofel misses the pre-upstart fsck...
 * maxb pines for jaunty :-)
<bjorkintosh> what was wrong with karmic?
<bjorkintosh> it behaved nicely for the most part.
<yofel> bjorkintosh: thats the release upstart was actually being used the first time, and where fsck stuff broke -.-
<Desciero> Im having trouble burning to a cd now
<maxb> My subjective feel in my personal use-cases is that more things have broken than have been fixed, in karmic and beyond
<Desciero> trying to install lucid to a cd
<Desciero> with Brasero
<Desciero> I keep getting an error
 * yofel tends to agree with maxb
<Desciero> yofel: is there supposed to be anything I do before I burn to cd?
<yofel> Desciero: not that I know of, but I haven't used brasero in a long time
<bjorkintosh> Desciero, try gnomebaker.
<Desciero> yofel: do I have to format new CD RWs?
<bjorkintosh> or use the wodim commandline.
<bjorkintosh> brasero's a bit brain damaged.
<yofel> not that I know of, try what bjorkintosh suggested
<Desciero> ok
<Desciero> really frustrating
<Desciero> also, I have an external cd rom drive via usb
<Desciero> that 9.10 isnt even picking up
<yofel> heh
<Desciero> no recognition whatsoever
<yofel> Desciero: no? not even something in the 'dmesg' output? (kernel log)
<Desciero> where is that?
 * Desciero is new to ubuntu remember?
<yofel> Desciero: open a terminal, run 'dmesg' ;)
<Desciero> god theres just so much text
 * Desciero is overwealmed
<Desciero> all I see is mass storage device
<yofel> Desciero: usually you run dmesg, check what the last messages are, connect the drive, wait a moment, run dmesg again, check if something got added
<Desciero> YAY gnomebaker failed too!
<Desciero> does anything work!?
<DanaG> aaugh, for some reason, in 2.6.33, my mic volume is quite extremely low.
<yofel> Desciero: WHAT error do you get?
<Desciero> just says failed
<Desciero> ill copy and paste the code
<yofel> Desciero: if everything fails, you could try usb-creator if you have an at least 1GB usb flash drive
<yofel> (and if your pc supports booting from that drive)
<DanaG> er wait, it's fine.  pavucontrol is just showing it really low.
<Desciero> ya its just that I already have karmic on there...
<bjorkintosh> Desciero, are you running lucid lynx?
<Desciero> :-(
<Desciero> this stuff is waaay complicated
<Desciero> and Ive been around computers for 15 years
<Desciero> trying to
<Desciero> no
<Desciero> I am running karmic
<Desciero> but my sound...just fails
<bjorkintosh> hmm. alright.
<Volkodav> is there a tool on a live CD that detects failed hard drive or part of it ?
<bjorkintosh> Desciero, don't worry about the sound. you'll soon get used to the silence.
<bjorkintosh> use the commandline option for wodim to burn your CD
<Desciero> yay...silence
<Desciero> :-/
<Desciero> I cannot believe when I ask people about the sound issues they tell me to ignore it
<Desciero> how is that a solution?
<bjorkintosh> it's a PITA
<Desciero> PITA?
<bjorkintosh> you'll have to be willing to get your hands dirty.
<bjorkintosh> pain in the ass.
<Desciero> yeah? all for what?
<DanaG> argh, stupid wine.
<DanaG> hl2dm doesn't even get to the menu, under Wine.
<DanaG> It just freezes after the logo video.
<bjorkintosh> Desciero, otherwise, you can buy a mac :)
<DanaG> bjorkintosh: yeah, and get kernel panics when merely copying files from a usb SD-card reader? =þ
<DanaG> That's the sort of issues my mom's imac has had.
<bjorkintosh> hmm.
<bjorkintosh> if it's still under warranty, have the motherboard changed.
<bjorkintosh> otherwise, you get precisely what you paid for with free/open source stuff.
<DanaG> argh, stupid Wine.
<bjorkintosh> i'm willing to get my hands dirty :)
<DanaG> Wine is singularly unusable, in my opinion.
<bjorkintosh> don't use it then.
<bjorkintosh> get a seperate windows machine to do what you need.
<DanaG> I mean, I can understand video not working properly... but for the game to not even START?
<DanaG> No, I just boot Windows native.
<DanaG> I was just wanting to try Wine with the open-source ATI drivers... but Wine fails badly far before that.
<DanaG> Before I even have a chance to try video.
<bjorkintosh> DanaG, wine's not the best solution when you need windows.
<bjorkintosh> wine's not even an emulator!
<DanaG> In my opinion, Wine is just "fail".
<bjorkintosh> vmware might get you a lot farther though.
<bjsnider> DanaG, what part of win is fail?
<Nitsuga> <DanaG> In my opinion, Wine is just "fail". ← Do you really think so?
<Nitsuga> DanaG, think a bit about it
<Nitsuga> it is a reimpementation of the Win2 API
<Nitsuga> Win32
<Nitsuga> DanaG, It is Widnows, OpenSource, and running inside linux
<Nitsuga> and by some reason, windows apps works on it
<Nitsuga> It is almos magic.
<Nitsuga> almost
<DanaG> Well, it doesn't work for me.
<DanaG> For example, HL2DM doesn't even start.
<DanaG> Just mysteriously hangs.
<Nitsuga> DanaG, of course it is not finished
<Nitsuga> DanaG, can you think about how difficult is to reimplementate all the system calls that some apps do?
<bjorkintosh> DanaG, do not use it then!
<DanaG> Well, it USED to work fine... something in newer versions broke it.
<Nitsuga> SOme are so weird that relys on some Windows glitch to work properly.
<Nitsuga> DanaG, don't use the beta, use the stable one
<Nitsuga> less app support, but less regretions, too
<DanaG> wine-1.1.40
<DanaG> that's the version I have.
<Nitsuga> DanaG, 1.1.x = beta
<Nitsuga> DanaG, install package "wine" or instell from winehq
<bjsnider> Nitsuga, are you the head of the wine marketing dept.?
<DanaG> What version should I install?
<DanaG> all I see are 1.1.37 and 1.1.40.
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, no, I just admire Wine dev's job
<bjsnider> DanaG, did you try crossover office/games?
<kingster> anyone having issues with the ati drivers in LL?
<Nitsuga> DanaG, 1.0.1
<DanaG> Not in repos.
<Nitsuga> DanaG, It seems that the MOTU decided to put the unstable one in the repos...
<DanaG> `````exit
<DanaG> `quit
<Pici> DanaG: /quit
<DanaG> sorry, was trying to put that in hl2dm console.
<kingster> that would be the window over there  --->
<DanaG> nope, that would be the window I had to ctrl-alt-escape and xkill.
<bjorkintosh> so wine, which has NOTHING to do with why karmic is giving me a blank screen, has taken over this space.
<bjorkintosh> thanks for the red herring, danag.
<DanaG> hmm, karmic, or lucid?
<bjorkintosh> lucid.
<DanaG> speaking of lucid, my netbook gives me weird behavior: it sits on plymouth indefinitely, unless I disable splash.
<bjorkintosh> that's the problem i'm getting.
<bjorkintosh> except, it does nothing after that.
<yofel> my desktop does that too, unless I purge plymouth from chroot
<bjorkintosh> how did you get rid of plymouth?
<bjorkintosh> ... from grub?
<DanaG> hit 'e' to go to 'edit' mode, and remove 'splash'
<yofel> bjorkintosh: didn't. tried to disable splash, but sysrq+k gave me a 'plymouth killed' message so it just doesn't want to disable itself
<yofel> bjorkintosh: had to boot a livedisk, chroot and purge plymouth
<bjorkintosh> bah.
<bjorkintosh> i bypass it, but it still misbehaves!
<bjorkintosh> is there something else running in the background?
<yofel> that was ~3 weeks ago, I'll test it again once the beta comes out
<yofel> bjorkintosh: well, since we now use upstart, you have absolutely no chance of knowing what is run at which point during the boot, except for some depenency definitions that you can use to make wild guesses
<bjorkintosh> that's great.
<yofel> when I disabled quiet splash, I got a few mountall messages, then something about some modem-manager (wth is that?) and then STOP
<bjorkintosh> i got the mount messages.
<bjorkintosh> and then a flashing cursing to the left and middle of the screen.
<bjorkintosh> the only thing it responds to is ctl-alt-de;l
<kingster> no one having ati issues?
<kingster> really?
<kingster> I find that hard to believe with all the crap I'm dealing with.
 * kingster sighs
<Nitsuga> kingster, everybody has/had ATI issues
<Nitsuga> kingster, that's because we use nVidia and Intel mostly
<bjorkintosh> intel sucks as well.
<bjorkintosh> i don't want to talk about it.
<kingster> great.  alas, on a notebook, one doesn't always get to choose
<yofel> bjorkintosh: sure, but at least less than it did in jaunty
<bjorkintosh> less? you mean vastly more?
<bjorkintosh> requiring no less than 10 random reboots in a single day?
<bjorkintosh> sometimes in a single hour?
<bjorkintosh> i'm using lucid afterall, it's expected.
<bjorkintosh> but it's a bit excessive since it seems to always come from the same source.
<yofel> bjorkintosh: not here... (945GME)
<Nitsuga> bjorkintosh, did you try disabling plymouth
<Nitsuga> almos all the bugs in lucid are sovlved by removing plymouth...
<yofel> at least as long as it involves booting or X
<bjorkintosh> Nitsuga, it says 'plymouth main process killed by SEGV signal'
<bjorkintosh> but it does *nothing* after that.
<bjorkintosh> it just gives me a blinking cursor.
<bjorkintosh> i'm assuming that taking out the splash option in grub should do the trick, right?
<DanaG>  BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)
<Desciero> ok just installed Lucid...noticed graphics were off so I am updating  found a lot of updates
<yofel> Desciero: lucid usually gets a ton of updates (every day)
<Desciero> yofel: cool
<Desciero> yofel: hopefully this will work
<yofel> Desciero: that isn't necessarily good ;)
<Desciero> I ended up booting from my USB
<Desciero> true
<Desciero> the USB start up creator has probably worked the best for me so far
<Desciero> no problems
<DanaG> heh, now even winecfg won't run.
<bjorkintosh> DanaG, why are you using WINE?
<DanaG> trying to see how well it works with ATI open-source drivers.
<bjorkintosh> why?
<DanaG> As it is right now, it fails far before the 3d capabilities are even an issue.
<boondoklife> I have a laptop im trying to install lucid on, but I just get a black screen after I choose to install, should I try the alternative install cd?
<bjorkintosh> boondoklife, karmic!
<boondoklife> bjorkintosh: ?
<boondoklife> bjorkintosh: no lucid! =P
<bjorkintosh> no.
<bjorkintosh> wait until they're done fixing it.
<yofel> boondoklife: what image did you use? alpha3 or daily?
<boondoklife> why I have it on another lappy running just fine.
<boondoklife> alpha3
<yofel> boondoklife: try a daily image and see if it's fixed there maybe (and are the graphics cards different?)
<boondoklife> bjorkintosh: they are not mission critical boxes, just one is ati and the other is nvidia
<yofel> !daily > boondoklife
<ubottu> boondoklife, please see my private message
<boondoklife> yofel: ati/nvidia
<boondoklife> yofel: thanks
<yofel> boondoklife: then it could be some plymouth/nouveau/... whatever issue
<boondoklife> yofel: that is what I was afraid of.. thanks
<mjs7231> Can someone help me fix some themes (ie: reinstall somehow).. they are all fucked with all these lucid updates
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu is for losers
<Ian_Corne> go osx
<yofel> !language | mjs7231
<ubottu> mjs7231: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mjs7231> ubottu, Sorry. :)
<histo> mjs7231: ubottu is a bot
<histo> mjs7231: not a person
<mjs7231> Well then sorry to yofel. :)
<mjs7231> lol
<histo> !ot > Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne, please see my private message
<yofel> mjs7231: np ;)
<histo> mjs7231: it switched the default theme. You can select human if you want to go back.
<mjs7231> ok, so.. back to the issue..here is a screenshot of Dust (I am trying to fix it).. (2 sec)
<histo> mjs7231: there is also a post on the forums on how to get the buttons for windows back on the right.
<histo> Is there any update notification in lucid i've never see one?  But I usually run an upgrade every night because its not notifying me.
<mjs7231> http://i.imgur.com/Y7DQv.jpg
<mjs7231> histo, Its not about the new theme..
<histo> then what is the problem?
<mjs7231> Take a look at that screenshot.  It shows the sides of the windows all screwy, using the wrong theme or something..
<yofel> histo: I think update-manager should pop up at some point if there are updates (did you use hardy before that?)
<mjs7231> No, this is a fresh install of Lucid from about 3 weeks ago
<mjs7231> I have been getting updates every day
<histo> yofel: way back in the day I did
<histo> mjs7231: thats how the dust theme looks
<yofel> histo: I mean, as the notification behaviour was already changed during jaunty I think
<mjs7231> histo, Its not. I have been using dust for about a year now, the sides never had this out of place 5px rounded border.  And the status bar never had a white border around window titles before.
<mjs7231> this is how the sides are supposed to look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<Nitsuga> mjs7231, and so what? New Age theme has changed a lot since INtrepid
<Nitsuga> I used to like it, but now it is ugly.
<mjs7231> So, maybe I am going crazy.. but this clearly looks out of place to me..
<mjs7231> and it only happened after some updates.. about 2 weeks ago
<yofel> hm, this looks indeed different from the dust I remember in karmic
<mjs7231> after a fresh fresh install.. it didn't look like this
<mjs7231> Where there perhaps updates to Metacity or something that broke old themes?
<Nitsuga> mjs7231, one of the updates changed it
<Nitsuga> mjs7231, in the wiki, you can see # Dust Borderless - A version of the Dust window borders theme with a thin frame, like 0.4 or older.
<mjs7231> I downloaded the DUst theme from the website and it too has these messed up sides..
<mjs7231> Maybe it's just not updated to work with an updated Metacity
<yofel> mjs7231: it's as Nitsuga said, dust 0.5 just has these thick borders
<mjs7231> yofel, I really don't think it does tho.. Im running Karmic at work and the theme looks fine to me (normal borders)
<yofel> mjs7231: well, karmic has 0.4...
<mjs7231> yofel, ahhh... lemme try downloading 0.4 then..
<yofel> from the gnome-themes-ubuntu changelog: * Update Dust{-Sand} to lp:~dusttheme-dev/dusttheme/0.5
<mjs7231> yofel, I guess the designer was smoking at the time. ;)
<mjs7231> The release notes advertise "New window borders" (I missed that before)
<mjs7231> Hey look at that.. 0.4 fixed the borders.. just some nasty-ness around the desktop background now and the panel
<mjs7231> so.. next issue..
<mjs7231> Do you guys ever get a 1 or 2 pixel white border around your desktop wallpaper in Lucid?
<kingster> i did, once.
<mjs7231> You can also sorta see that in the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/Y7DQv.jpg.  Its rather distracting, and the fix I have found was to open Ubuntu Tweak and enable / disable showing desktop icons.
<ZykoticK9> mjs7231, running "nautilus --quit" will remove it (someone mentioned this fix earler today)
<kingster> but don't look to me for answers, since my lappy still isn't running right
<mjs7231> that works for a little, while then it comes back sometimes
<mjs7231> ZykoticK9, trying it now, 2 sec
<mjs7231> ZykoticK9, that works.. thanks.
<mjs7231> so this is a known issue..
<mjs7231> making sure im not alone. :)
<Desciero> yofel: Installed Lucid and it appears my graphics and sound are not working properly
<yofel> Desciero: what graphics card do you have? (run 'lspci | grep VGA' to find out)
<Desciero> ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
<Desciero> or M10
<yofel> can't help if it's ati, I don't have one
<Desciero> well
<Desciero> back to windows I suppose
<Desciero> lol
<crimsun> yofel: pong
<kklimonda> argh, what is the font that is used in Ubuntu empathy theme for conversations?
<perscitus> Anyone tried booting Lucid in vbox?
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, yes
<perscitus> It doesnt work for me
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, are you using the OSE version from Ubuntu repo?
<perscitus> yeah
<ZykoticK9> you need to add acpi=off i think let me check
<lenios> OSE version can boot lucid, i tried it
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, bug #510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<perscitus> oh ACPI bug between Lucid and OSE
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, i haven't had this issues with the version from Oracle
<crimsun> which version?
<perscitus> ZykoticK9,   ACPI off works then
<crimsun> 3,1,4?
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, you asking me or perscitus?
<mjs7231> Does Metacity support alpha transparency on the rounded corners?
<arand> 3.1.4 has the fix in
<lenios> what's the version shipped with karmic?
<arand> 1.2 I think
<arand> And afaik, the version in lucid also struggles with it
<arand> Oh, hang on, no, karmic is 3.0.8 Lucid presumably 3.1.2
<perscitus> Why did Pidgin get dropped?
<lenios> i remember booting it two days ago, i even took a screen of it, but i don't remember deactivating acpi
<lenios> perscitus, isn't that late to ask?
<perscitus> lenios,   it was bad decision, who ever made it
<arand> lenios: might be something with the arch of the host as well, the original upstream bug mentioned it not happening on 64bit host, but I don't know...
<cowbud> I used to be able to scroll up and down with my mouse wheel and it would move my cursor in vim, that seems to have stopped anyone know how to enable that? it was akin to hitting the up arrow and I think that behaviour was changed or something
<lenios> oh, i have 64bit host
<lenios> perscitus, it depends how you look at it
<perscitus> lenios,  Drop featureful app for a featureless app. Sounds bad to me
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, that decision was made in Karmic -- you can just install/use Pidgin if yo prefer it (I do)
<mjs7231> empathy is my IM client of choice..
<mjs7231> Maybe I prefer to just not care.. :-P
<mjs7231> I think Empathy was picked up because it supports video
<lenios> empathy was chosen because of better audio/video support, better integration in gnome desktop, and for being more alive than pidgin
<lenios> it was lacking a few features though, like file transfer in most protocols
<lenios> hmmm, decided to try gwibber on lucid, this is actually a great program to check on FB
<mjs7231> My experiance with Gwibber is very poor.  Always crashes when doing very simple tasks
<mjs7231> So far Pino is my favorite.
<mjs7231> altho, only Facebook.
<lenios> it used to crash at me with karmic too
<waltercool> BUG! wlan stop working on lid-close
<waltercool> buggy kernel
<lenios> seriously, this gwibber in lucid gives me no reason to log in to facebook page anymore
<DanaG1> argh, stupid gnome-power-manager...
<DanaG1> doesn't even support xrandr BACKLIGHT, either!
<lenios> hey, anyone noticed the --color=auto option when doing a grep in a terminal?
<DanaG1> failed to XRRChangeOutputProperty for brightness 9
<DanaG1> ARGH
<DanaG1> stupid gnome-power-manager!
<DanaG1> GRRRR!
<thebwt> what launchpad project is the new theme under? I need to file a bug report (or see if it's already reported)
<yofel> the package in the ubuntu project is 'light-themes'
<thebwt> thanks yofel
<kklimonda> so apparently gwibber decided to store over 100MB of messages in the desktop couchdb..
<digital_1> For the love of all that's holy, don't let the new purple-colored branding make it to release.
<digital_1> I appreciate the hard work that went into it, it just looks wrong
<digital_1> It looks not just a step backward, but like 10 steps backward.  Like something from early RedHat
<digital_1> Is there someplace we can leave feedback or is Ubuntu totally already committed to the purple abomination?
<digital_1> Anyone?
<digital_1> Hello?
<digital_1> what about you, ubottu?
<digital_1> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, you could "try" to file a bug - but i'm guessing it will get a "won't fix"
<digital_1> Honestly, don't you think its a step backward?
<digital_1> But I will definitely take your advice.
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, are you talking about the terminal color?
<yofel> digital_1: if you're motivated you could ask in #ubuntu-artwork where to complain  about artwork
<digital_1> More than the terminal color.  I mean the color scheme is just wrong looking.
<digital_1> And I wouldn't care much except that this is more of a future direction branding standard.
<digital_1> I've showed it to a bunch of people who think it's a step backward.
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, i'm not a big fan of the new themes (lack of transparency in panel, buttons on left)...  what can you do?  Ubuntu is not a democracy, had to remind myself of that.
<digital_1> I understand we can change a them, but realistically this default theme is the face of Ubuntu and I can hardly believe that it is going to represent us positively.
<digital_1> Your are 100% right about the buttons and transparency.
<digital_1> I mean if the charge of  Mark S. was to have a world-class desktop interface this thing is far from hitting the target
<digital_1> yofel:  Thanks, I'll head over there
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, as there really isn't much way to provide feedback regarding these changes, you might want to cast a vote at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422 regarding the left/right buttons
<chocamo> how can I make user automatically be samba users?
<jimlovell777> I'm running Alpha3 With all updates as of a few minutes ago applied and some icons in my status area have a white box around them. How can I tell/find what's causing it?
<jimlovell777> also there are now two unselectable updates in the update manager, parted and udisks.
<jakubo> cannot set sound settings via gui, says: waiting for sound system or so, an pulseaudio doesnt really start, and tries to send a lot over network
<jakubo> besides, how can i change the red X on windows back to the right side? is it meant to be some mac impression?
<ripps> Does anybody know how to suspend the computer using dbus or commandline? I'm trying to get my old dbus sleep timer script working, but the dbus path it used to use isn't valid anymore.
<jakubo> brb
<jimlovell777> ripps: pmi action suspend?
<ripps> jimlovell777: does it require sudo?
<jimlovell777> dont think so, if you wait a sec I'll try it. It'll log me off
<jakubo> anyone for sound?
<jimlovell777> lol it works without sudo, you do have to install powermanagment-interface though
<ripps> jimlovell777: thanks, I just need a command that would work without sudo
<jimlovell777> You're welcome.
<ripps> jimlovell777: hmm... it seems that pmi requires hal, I was hoping I could keep hal off my system
<jimlovell777> ripps: OK, I'll look for another solution.
<jimlovell777> ripps: Are you willing to add a prog to the sudoers file?
<ripps> jimlovell777: I can, I used to use a dbus-send method, doesn't upower use dbus?
<jimlovell777> ripps: I'm not sure.
<ripps> jimlovell777: I figured it out, it's `dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend`
<jimlovell777> ripps: :)
<ripps> I was close before, but I had the capitilization wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<schmidtm> hi, i can not update parted, udisks and other programs as they depend on libparted0 but it is not installable
<jakubo> just wait a few days XD
<jakubo> should be alright then
<jakubo> not the first time there are such dependencies
<jakubo> but well, maybe someone else knows about it
<jakubo> i gtg
<SalmonSam> anyone else not able to enable desktop effects with the nvidia 173 drivers (from nvidia) ? , I haven't been able to since the first alpha (don't think the drivers worked at all then :p)
<zniavre> salm it works here and quite well
<zniavre> oops he's gone
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> we're coming up on kernelfreeze aren't we?
<aprilhare> has gscpa been updated for new kernel? I want my Microsoft webcam to work in Lucid... it didn't in Karmic despite it working with beta kernels
<aprilhare> i tested 2.6.30 kernel beta and my webcam worked - but i go ahead with 2.6.31 kernel and support got thrown out?
<aprilhare> what's up with that?
 * aprilhare wishes he had time to test lucid better
<hifi> doesn't lucid have 2.6.32
<yofel> it does
<zniavre> im wondering why with 2.6.32-16 nvidia driver from nvidia.com are uninstallable ?
<zniavre> 173.14.25*
<zniavre> it can work with 2.6.32-15
<SandGorgon> anyone using lucid with proprietary nvidia and/or broadcom wireless ? those are two things that I need before installing lucid...
<cdE|Woozy> hey, I have a dell latitude e6400 with a docking station. if I plug my speakers into the dock lineout, the notebook speakers are turned off, but I don't get any sound from the speakers I plugged in. it was working a few months ago, does anyone have a suggestion what it could be?
<Ian_Corne> I'm using lucid with said nvidia driver
<yofel> ziroday: I think there's a drm update, could be that
<cdE|Woozy> I checked whether some output was just muted, but couldn't find any
<SandGorgon> Ian_Corne, everything works fine ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> for me at least
<Ian_Corne> 6200 card
<SandGorgon> great... all that remains is the broadcom driver and bug432946 makes me wanna double check
<yofel> bug 432946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432946 in gnome-session "add failsafe option" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432946
<SandGorgon> hmmm.. yofel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/532946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532946 in broadcom-sta "lucid: some broadcom wireless drivers missing" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> SandGorgon: and my nvidia 7300GT works fine too with 195, but I think someone said that the 195 beta  driver has cooling issues with some cards
<SandGorgon> yofel, 196.75 drivers
<yofel> SandGorgon: that bug seems more like an network issue to me 'cannot resolve archive.ubuntu.com'
<SandGorgon> yofel, true!
<zniavre> Ian_Corne,  did you talk to me about your 6200 card ?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> what do you want to know?
<Ian_Corne> i'm also using the 195.75 drivers
<Ian_Corne> mostly because I don't care about that car :p
<Ian_Corne> card
<zniavre> nothing thank you
<SandGorgon> Ian_Corne, IMHO it is the 196.75 that  are problematic
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it is
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yoy
<ActionParsnip> looks like no issues I guess huh
<soc> hi
<soc> are there plans to get intellij packaged for ubuntu 10.04?
<soc> for reference fedora's steps to integrate it: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/IntelliJ_IDEA
<soc> it is a fature of fedora 13
<soc> i checked the libraries, looks like ubuntu already has most of the libraries needed
<vistakiller> i think i have find the solution from my internnet problem
<vistakiller> the was from ipv6
<vistakiller> and this bug
<vistakiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757
<vistakiller> questions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<vistakiller> do i have to bug report to launchpad?
<vistakiller> i have disable ipv6 with this command
<vistakiller> [code]echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<vistakiller> [/code]
<vistakiller> is there better solution for disabling ipv6?
<vistakiller> to ftiaksa re pousti mou :D
<vistakiller> i kalitera to vrika to provlima kai eimoun ena vima prin to format
<DrHalan> hey, im looking for hord3d packages for lucid (www.horde3d.org) are there any? Is the deadline for new packages already passed?
<vistakiller> sorry wrong chat
<irvine> after upgrading to lucid the desktop won't load... i log on (correct pw, no error) and it just goes back to the log on screen... any ideas?
<Starcraftmazter> hello!
<Starcraftmazter> can i generally report something i dont like about 10.04 in the hopes that someone will take note
<Starcraftmazter> with rhythmbox, it used to be that you could put it to the tray and pop it up by clicking on its icon, but now you have to close it (x) to hide, and then click its icon and select 'show' from the menu
<Starcraftmazter> kind of extra work, i liked it when it was simpler
<Starcraftmazter> also, when you hover over its icon, the song playing is no longer shown :(
<kklimonda> Starcraftmazter: both issues are design decisions and both were reported
<Starcraftmazter> where does one report those things anyway
<Kano> hi, is the new pink surface for women or why is it PINK?
<kklimonda> Starcraftmazter: on Launchpad
<kklimonda> Kano: where is it pink?
<kklimonda> I only see orange
<Kano> kklimonda: did you dl a daily iso
<kklimonda> Kano: I've updated yesterday
<Kano> i dl the iso right now
<Kano> today: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<Kano> it seems i never can do a pure lucid install
<Doc_exe> purple...
<kklimonda> well, it's aubergine but I guess purple is close enough
<lenios> it's aubergine?
<yofel> for everyone that doesn't use the default: check the new /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<yofel> looks like some unsharp outer space nebula to me...
<kklimonda> $ file /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<kklimonda> /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png: JPEG image data
<kklimonda> heh
<yofel> ah, that would explain why dolphin refuses to make a preview of it o.O
<kklimonda> and it can't be fixed :D
<kklimonda> well, bug has been reported in 2008 so there has to be a reason
<bjsnider> there are no dellbuntu systems available in canada right now
<bjsnider> it's an outrage
<kklimonda> bjsnider: heh, neither in Poland and 90% of other countries ;)
<bjsnider> violence must ensue
<jpds> bjsnider: That doesn't sound very Ubuntuy.
<bjsnider> i need a system with no os
<bjsnider> that would be better than windows
<bjsnider> windows does not improve on the sight of a blank screen
<mescalinum> damn this is getting worse and worse
<mescalinum> I can't use my netbook anymore
<mescalinum> gdm freezes as soon as I attempt a login
 * mescalinum at least SysRq+K still works
<nperry> Why is wine 1.1.40 in lucid, Isn't that the dev version of wine :s
<kklimonda> nperry: there are two wine packages - wine and wine12
<kklimonda> wine1.2 even
<kklimonda> oh wait, both are 1.1.40 now
<kklimonda> oh well
<BUGabundo_remote> !info wine1.2
<kklimonda> nperry: wine is such a tool that it has no real stable version
<nperry> Thats what i though :)
<irvine> any idea why lucid stops loading my desktop and returns to the login screen?
<BUGabundo_remote> what a mistake
<irvine> or how i could see what stops loading it..
<kklimonda> irvine: you press enter, 2 or shift+2?
<nperry> kklimonda: Just getting some weird porblems, namely spotify not able to minimize to panel
<nperry> It instead makes a desktop icon
<ubottu> wine1.2 (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.40-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 9314 kB, installed size 78592 kB
<kklimonda> irvine: does it happen every time?
<nperry> ubottu: Your slow :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kklimonda> nperry: you should be happy it works at all ;)
<irvine> kklimonda: yeah... boot it up and it shows the login screen... click on my profile icon and enter password
<irvine> screen turns black and then returns to login screen
<kklimonda> irvine: ach
<kklimonda> irvine: have you tried gnome safe session?
<irvine> can't select any sessions in the bar below...
<irvine> its greyed out
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<owaislone> hey
<owaislone> have a problem with Lucid
<owaislone> Lucid Alpha 3 installs fine
<owaislone> but after i update packages... weird stuff happends
<owaislone> X starts to hang/crash
<bjorkintosh> owaislone, it's lucid.
<owaislone> nautilus never works
<owaislone> yes LUCID
<bjorkintosh> karmic might be your friend.
<owaislone> i dnt want karmic
<bjorkintosh> why not?
<owaislone> i was running karmic a week ago
<owaislone> cause i want to use lucid
<bjorkintosh> you like to live on the wild side huh?
<Doc_exe> most likely plymouth issue... i am still seeing some issues on start up with my nvidia vid card
<owaislone> ya.. sort of
<owaislone> i have intel
<djburns> On intel, plymouth should be fine
<owaislone> no plymouth is ok
<owaislone> i installed lucid like a million times
<djburns> Are the nautilus and xserver issues related or seperate
<owaislone> and i did try to see if it was plymmouth
<owaislone> seperate
<owaislone> see, the problem is it's very hard to narrow down the suspect packages
<owaislone> i dnt want to instal a few and restart
<djburns> Ok. What's up with your xserver?
<owaislone> and repeat
<owaislone> it freezes when i hit ente
<jimlovell777> After the latest round of updates I have to log in twice. Anyone else experience this?
<owaislone> return ke
<owaislone> key
<djburns> When you're in a program or anytime
<owaislone> anytime
<djburns> And is it every time
<owaislone> be it the terminal
<owaislone> or menus
<owaislone> yes
<owaislone> every time
<owaislone> should i wait till beta 1 and then update my packages?
<djburns> That would be the easiest solution
<djburns> Try holding back xserver updates
<owaislone> i'm so tired of installing lucid again and again
<owaislone> guess i'll wait till beta1
<owaislone> thought someone might have had similar issues....
<owaislone> anyways thanks a lot
<djburns> have you searched the bug reports?
<owaislone> yes
<djburns> Sorry I can't be of more help
<owaislone> found a couple regarding the X freezes
<owaislone> but they were for jaunty and FIXED
<djburns> Might be worth filling in a bug report. It would be a great help if you could track down the package that causes it
<djburns> Unless anyone here has any ideas?
<djburns> Moving on then. What's up with nautilus?
<owaislone> it works only for root
<owaislone> i thought it might be my config files
<owaislone> so i removed all the . files from #home
<owaislone> $home
<owaislone> but it still happens
<owaislone> segmentation fault
<owaislone> even created a new user... but same problem
<djburns> Who owns the nautilus config files in your home?
<owaislone> i do
<owaislone> permissions are fine
<owaislone> at least in my $home
<djburns> Does it seg fault at the start? Before showing up?
<_stink_> anyone know where I can find .debs of previous 2.6.32 versions for lucid?  it seems that -16 has broken virtualbox guest additions, and i'd like to go back to -15, but it's not in the repo anymore.
<_stink_> this install was just done today, so i don't have -15 installed locally and available via grub.
<Italian_Plumber> installing on a vm... I run "Update this installer" and it seems to hang on 99%.
<irvine> trying a apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop...
<irvine> that seems to have fixed the lot. Rebooting to be sure (hangs on clicking reboot heh..)
<irvine> Yep, auto-logon working fine again too!
<nperry> Finally got nouveau working :)
<alex_mayorga> nperry: how?
<nperry> Got rid of all the stuff from  xorg-crackers ppa
<lenios> Italian_Plumber, yeah, same here on netbook
<nperry> Lucid repo nouveau seems to be working fine
<lenios> no way to cancel it, i had to reboot
<alex_mayorga> so I remove xorg-edgers PPA?
<nperry> Yeah then downgrade everything to the lucid repo
<nperry> then i rebooted, it worked
<BUGabundo_remote> you better run purge-ppa alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> nperry: let me try that
<nperry> alex_mayorga: Or what BUGabundo_remote said
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: enlighten me, please
<nperry> I went the long way around it
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: does that take parameters
<BUGabundo_remote> alex_mayorga $ purge-ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> :P
<nperry> ppa-purge will purge the ppa and downgrade the packages automatticaly
<BUGabundo_remote> the funny part: its in xodgers ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOLOL
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: command not found :P
<BUGabundo_remote> install it
<nperry> alex_mayorga: sudo aptitude install ppa-purge
<nperry> Before you delete the repo :P
<nperry> as its within xorg-crackers
<BUGabundo_remote> oh!
<BUGabundo_remote> didn't know that ppa
<alex_mayorga> nperry: different from edgers I assume
<nperry> I meant edgers
<nperry> Its just becuase there launchpad says crack pushers and keep mixing the names
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: for the record, the command is ppa-purge
<alex_mayorga> no joy "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa"
<nperry> Hummmm could be xorg-edgers/noueau
<nperry> *nouveau
<alex_mayorga> nperry: neither
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to list PPAs in CLI?
<nperry> I just use software sources in the menu..
<alex_mayorga> I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> but when I do "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers"
<alex_mayorga> I get "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa"
<alex_mayorga> a ppa-purge bug, maybe?
<nperry> Maybe, as i said I did mine all manually!
<vistakiller> i have this problem and to lucid
<vistakiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757
<alex_mayorga> nperry: I see, never used ppa-purge before, so chances are I'm doing something wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<nperry> remove the ppa
<vistakiller> is there a bug report for lucid or i have to create new one?
<alex_mayorga> nperry: disabled, would that do?
<nperry> then did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/lucid libdrm/lucid linux-backports-modules-2.6.32.16/lucid
<nperry> That will downgrade from the ppa to lucid repo
<vistakiller> you have problems with nvidia driver?
<kklimonda> vistakiller: it's already reported and tracked for Lucid
<nperry> As all i was getting with the edgers ppa was drm unable to open device
<vistakiller> kklimonda i have to disable ipv6 to get network back
<alex_mayorga> nperry: E: Couldn't find package libdrm
<kklimonda> vistakiller: than this is another bug
<kklimonda> vistakiller: from the description: "If disabling IPv6 (...) does fixes the problem, you are not dealing with this bug."
<kklimonda> vistakiller: you have to report a new bug then
<nperry> libdrm-nouveau1/lucid
<nperry> sorry
<fr500> hey
<nperry> maybe without the 1 can't remeber
<fr500> is there a way to put back the window icons? i moved the buttons to right
<fr500> but I'd like to have the window icon back if possible
<alex_mayorga> nperry: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-2.6.32.16 :(
<vistakiller> i have this too "all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays" and i have to disable ipv6 and my net now works fine
<vistakiller> i think is the same bug
<nperry> linux-backports-modules-2.6.32.16-generic/lucid
<kklimonda> vistakiller: but have you read the description, especially the part I have pasted here?
<nperry> Sorry I did it from memory rather then looking at the real names
<alex_mayorga> nperry: can you paste the whole thing, please?
<vistakiller> yes but...i read about ipv6 problems with ubuntu
<vistakiller> in too many forum
<vistakiller> my english is poor to create one new bug report
<nperry> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/lucid libdrm-nouveau1/lucid linux-backports-modules-2.6.32.16-generic/lucid
<nperry> I think :)
<vistakiller> is there an old somewhere?
<vlt> Hello. I installed lucid on my notebook and after a few seconds of running X it freezes.  I can ssh in but the screen remains dark, even when I try to `restart lxdm`. This is Xorg.log: http://www.pastebin.org/108661
<nperry> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/lucid libdrm-nouveau1/lucid  linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-16-generic/lucid nouveau-firmware/lucid
<nperry> ^^ should do it better alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> nperry: thanks, but not quite "E: Release 'lucid' for 'linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-16-generic' was not found"
<nperry> Odd try sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-16-generic
<nperry> It might offer a downgrade
<nperry> If it doesn't allow it to purge then sudo apt-get update and install that package
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nperry> And then best to do sudo update-initramfs -u before you reboot
<alex_mayorga> nperry: it will nuke xserver-xorg-video-all and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau as well
<alex_mayorga> nperry: trying
<nperry> Let it nuke them and reinstall
<nperry> It will sort itself out
<kklimonda> nperry: there is no linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-16-generic afair
<alex_mayorga> nperry: I believe kklimonda is right
<alex_mayorga> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-16-generic"
<nperry> !info  linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported drivers for Nouveau.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.15.16 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<alex_mayorga> nperry: that fetched the package
<nperry> I thought it had Version number on it :)
<nperry> alex_mayorga: I think that should be it
<alex_mayorga> nperry: you said something about initramfs
<kklimonda> nperry: since 2.6.32-16 nouveau is in the main linux package so no linux-backports-modules-nouveau is needed
<nperry> Yeah becuase you've downgraded might be best to do sudo update-initramfs -u
<nperry> Not to sure if it was done post downgrade
<nperry> kklimonda: It was removed as of .15 iirc
<nperry> change log says linux-meta (2.6.32.16.16) lucid; urgency=low
<nperry> * drop the nouveau meta packages
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  I want the new "Light"-based themes, Ambiance and Radiance, to succeed, but I don't think there is enough visual difference between focused and unfocused windows.
<nperry> CardinalFang: I agree, I just don't like the window border as well, So am using new wave border
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: do you mean light as in light in colour, or do you mean light as in resources?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, light is the proper name of the new themes
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: is it meaning colour or resources
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ? beats me
<ActionParsnip> what chance have others then ;)
<nperry> ActionParsnip: Non at all, we are all doomed.
<ActionParsnip> just funny how they rename stuff to none-sensical gibberish
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if python 2.6.5 is comeing out in ubuntu 10.04?
<nperry> Am i right in saying that the new wave theme will stay in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: looks like not, you could add a ppa if one exists
<perlsyntax> where can i find that
<nperry> perlsyntax: Unless its got a major secruity fix, i expect not :)
<perlsyntax> i see
<perlsyntax> thanks
<CardinalFang> ActionParsnip, I mean "Light" as in the new goal and direction of design goals, as opposed to the previous one, "for humanity".
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: pretty cryptic, like "head towards the light"?
<alex_mayorga> nperry: anyway to check the changes withouth rebooting?
<CardinalFang> The overarching "themeness" of visuals.  Including logo, and GUI, and advertising.
<nperry> alex_mayorga: I would just reboot, Not to sure if a gdm restart would do it
<CardinalFang> ActionParsnip, it's what is taped to the monitors of the graphic designers.
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: so a light colour then?
<CardinalFang> I suppose.  I'm just a programmer.  We know nothing of design.  Just ask designers.
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: im just a user, i assume its a light colour thing
<alex_mayorga> nperry: thanks, I'll wait for the next reboot and see how it goes
<CardinalFang> It's not that literal.
<nperry> ActionParsnip: But one is light and other dark
<fr500> is there a way to put back the window icons? i moved the buttons to right
<fr500> but I'd like to have the window icon back if possible
<infecto> hmm
<nperry> alex_mayorga: I hope i haven't broken your x!
<infecto> w*t*f
<nperry> It worked ok for me :)
<infecto> no matter what i click on pulpit or other
<ActionParsnip> nperry: not here, lxde doesnt use a lot of the gnome stuff ubuntu comes with :D
<infecto> i`m switched betwen apps ;)
<infecto> last kde in lucid
<CardinalFang> ActionParsnip, users aren't supposed to even know or notice it.  If the designers do their jobs well, then you should get some sense of warmth, clarity, comfort, life, blah blah blah.  The boss says to the visual guys "think 'Light'!" and they go off and prettify things.
<CardinalFang> Anyway, this is a tangent I don't want to be on.  Windows.  Distinguish what is focused.
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: i guess, just curious as it seems to big the big hoo ha but i havent seen it
<CardinalFang> ActionParsnip, Maybe when 10.04 rolls around you will.
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: i'm running pure 10.04 on all 3 systems
<ActionParsnip> CardinalFang: one is headless and the others run LXDE ;)
<CardinalFang> It's not 2010-04 yet.  You're running some prerelease stuff.
<ActionParsnip> true
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> OpenOffice.org(2642)/kio KNFSShare::KNFSSharePrivate::findExportsFile: Could not find exports file! /etc/exports doesn't exist. Configure it in share/config/knfsshare, [General], exportsFile=....
<infecto> i work with oo and hmm
<infecto> he dont want to open doc which one was open 10min ago
<CardinalFang> infecto, Looks like some NFS problem.  Are you running an NFS server?
<infecto> CardinalFang: noooo
<infecto> local work
<infecto> and now i try open it and crash
<infecto> CardinalFang: i open doc unde oo in xp and convert it o odf and works fine
<jakubo> anyone for sound available?
 * hifi gives jakubo some sound
<jakubo> thx....
<jakubo> pulse audio doesn seem to be worknig
<hifi> I had some issues with pa and alpha 3 but upgrading made my sound work
<jakubo> sry for bad typing
<infecto> jakubo: kubuntu?
<jakubo> ubuntu
<jakubo> gnome
<infecto> jakubo: i remove pulse audio totaly
<jakubo> theres sound
<infecto> jakubo: try alsamixer
<jakubo> but pulseaudio makes strange things
<infecto> ane loud up sound
<infecto> aaa
<infecto> was sure that it totaly dont work
<jakubo> the gui for sound settings doesnt work
<jakubo> and pulse audio keeps returning endlessly after crashing, which seems to cause quite some work for the cpu
<red> everytime i reboot I have to go to bluetooth settings and click "make visible"
<red> then i can remove the check and after that my phone pairs up nicely (they are set trusted)
<red> but i have to go tick & untick it after each boot or my phone cant connect
<red> in karmic it functioned ok
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to shift the close/max/min buttons to the left in Karmic, or to the right in Lucid?
<jakubo> id like to know how to perform the last....
<Muscovy> I want to test the new layout, and I also want to know a way out of it for the future. ;3
<woRg> hi I've a problem with intel i810 on lucid. the X server isn't loading
<Muscovy> #ubuntu+1
<Muscovy> The channel for Lucid.
<Muscovy> Sorry, wrong Window.
<woRg> you can set the window buttons editting the metacity properties on gconf-editor
<woRg> don't worry
<ZykoticK9> Muscovy, i just tried the gconf settings in Karmic - work the same as in Lucid -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jakubo> any way to change the window buttons' position?
<woRg> just as ZykoticK9 said
<jakubo> sry my com just crashed
<jakubo> can you please rewrite it?
<woRg> jakubo: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jakubo> ok thx
<Boondoklife> I just wish there was a way to auto align desktop icons on the right.
<jakubo> that was easy thx XD
<woRg> Boondoklife: you can make a bash script
<Boondoklife> woRg: Really? gota link for that or somewhere i can get at the info?
<woRg> now I'm not on my pc but if I'm not wrong you can set gconf properties from bash using gconf tool
<Boondoklife> hmm ill take a look, thanks
<woRg> Boondoklife: you're welcome
<woRg> anyone knows a solution for i810 on lucid?
<alex_mayorga> is the "orange ugliness" already reported as a bug?
<woRg> alex_mayorga: LOL
<woRg> alex_mayorga: anyway I don't know someone who doesn't change the default theme after installing ubuntu
<glphvgacs> is this required on PPC970 mac? /dev/sda2: LABEL="bootstrap" TYPE="hfs"
<glphvgacs> http://pastebin.com/irXXV8S3
<charlie-tca> I think the "orange ugliness" is a feature, isn't it?
<zooko> Hello folks! Should I use Virtual box's guest additions for Linux or Lucid's guest additions for Virtual box?
<zooko> My X doesn't work in my Lucid host invirtual box.
<charlie-tca> did you install from the VBox website or from the repository?
<zooko> You mean the guest additions?
<charlie-tca> No, VirtualBox.
<zooko> Well, that is running on a Mac OS X host and I installed it from the vbox web site.
<charlie-tca> If you downloaded it and installed it, use guest additions from the website
<zooko> Gotcha.
<charlie-tca> Oh, I don't think it matters, after all. It used to make a difference, but I think the one you have already came with the VirtualBox download
<zooko> Thanks!
<Pici> Does anyone else see entries for Microblogging and Pidgin in their indicator applet even when they dont have gwibber or pidgin installed?
<o_portista17> a while back, there was some updates for php*, but i didn't use the new *config files, is there some way, that i can upgrade it again, but now, using the new config files from php.ini and such, and replace the ones that i have now? - because now i have a lot of errors, on my *.php's , and if i try to see the version of my php on the bash, i have this error: PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/
<o_portista17> conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<greg-g> Pici: gwibber should be installed by default, no? and pidgin, well, I see it but I have pidgin installed :)
<greg-g> Pici: did you have pidgin installed at one point in Lucid?
<Pici> greg-g: I did, but those packages are only reccomends for the indicator packages, I would think that if they weren't present then those options would display in the drop down.
<greg-g> Pici: yeah, dunno
<zooko> Folks: after upgrading my guest machine (in virtualbox) from an Ubuntu Lucid that was last updated a couple of months ago today's Lucid, I can't get X to work.
<zooko> It leaves the display in a locked, unusable state and the X processes exit
<zooko> although the /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't mention that it is exiting or why as far as I can tell.
 * keyhive is going to take the leap 
<keyhive> alpha 3 here i come :D
<keyhive> alpha > beta > rc is a clear upgrade path?
<arand> keyhive: Good luck, have fun!
<arand> keyhive: Unless you stumbe on issues yes.
<zooko> Hm, I need to eat lunch before debugging this any ore...
<keyhive> arand: well, i'm developing with an alpha version of a CMS right now anyway.. it's all good.  bugs must be found!
<abhifx> where can i find the development version for wubi.. want to try it with lucid, any help?
<ZykoticK9> abhifx, i certainly could be wrong - but i don't think there is a Lucid-Wubi as of yet
<abhifx> ZykoticK9, maybe you are right... sigh.. thx for replying
<zooko> My .xinitrc never got executed.
<zooko> Sigh.
<zooko> Back later.
<zooko> Hm, .xsession didn't get executed either. Wah. I really need to get food.
<YaManicKill> hmmm gwibber still not working. sad...
<alex_mayorga> YaManicKill: Sad, indeed
<YaManicKill> lol
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> trying to install kubuntu alpha 3 in vmware7, linux host. gave "easy install" creds, now screen in vm is dark, nothing happens
<DexterF> anything I need to know regarding vmware?
<Muscovy> There's been some reported problems with VMs and alpha3.
<richthegeek> hi, does anyone have any screensots of 10.04a2? I heard it had a new UI?
<Phoul> alpha3 has a new theme
<richthegeek> any screenshots? Not in the mood to resize drives atm
<zooko> Muscovy: what problems? I can't get X to work in virtualbox at the moment.
<Pici> Heres a quick screenshot: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/09/i-never-realized/
<JoshuaL> when i tried to upgrade for karmic it installed fine
<JoshuaL> once it started and i tried to login my screen went black
<JoshuaL> and nothing happens
<richthegeek> Pici: thanks
<Muscovy> zooko: It needs some sort of modifications to the VM kernel module, I think.
<Phoul> i dont like the new theme much, but i didnt like the old one either, i think i have a vendetta against defaults
<JoshuaL> even ctrl+alt+f1 didnt do anything altough the REISUB method worked to reboot
<JoshuaL> so i had to reinstall karmic
<Pici> richthegeek: And some more screenshots lower down on this page: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/03/refreshing-the-ubuntu-brand/
<JoshuaL> is this a known bug with ati cards?
<richthegeek> hmm, shame about that window bored, because the rest is *fit*
<richthegeek> border*
<Pici> JoshuaL: The open source 'ati' driver is working fine here.  I can use the vttys just fine.
<JoshuaL> Pici, in karmic i used to closed-source drivers, so when it upgrades its going to use what drivers?
<Pici> JoshuaL: It depends how new your ATI card is.  I have an x1400 that is no longer supported by the closed fglrx driver.
<JoshuaL> hmm
<imperius1> Why does the new alpha freeze constantly?
<DexterF> Muscovy: dang. ok, wait for beta1 then.
<JoshuaL> Pici, ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series is what I have
<DexterF> oh, btw: any plans to integrate SocialVPN into the distro?
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else having problems with lucid in virutalbox ?
<DexterF> pvandewyngaerde: no, but in vmware7
<imperius1> I have problems on bare metal.
<pvandewyngaerde> i get a army-green colord screen
<imperius1> My box goes completely unresponsive. I have to hold the power button down to shut off.
<charlie-tca> imperius1: at what point is it freezing?
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Thanks for responding. Usually 30 sec to 1 min after gnome loads up.
<pvandewyngaerde> for me very early in the startup, i cannot get it in a usable state
<imperius1> I'm running through the logs but I haven't seen anything yet.
<charlie-tca> How much memory do you have?
<pvandewyngaerde> if i disable 3d acceleartion it goes further,   i have a VM with 512 MiB memory and 128 Graphical memory
<charlie-tca> I run it on a P4, 1.5GHz cpu with 1GB ram with no freezes
<charlie-tca> pvandewyngaerde: understandable in a vm; they do not use hardware graphics
<imperius1> charlie-tca: 1 GB, P4 HT 3.2GHz; I'm also running OpenSUSE 11.2 and BackTrack 4 on this box.
<charlie-tca> Are you running ubuntu in a virtual machine, then?
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Me? No.
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Maybe tracker is taking over again. If you wait a while, does it give control back to you?
<charlie-tca> You might want to start top or system monitor fast, to see what is taking over for sure
<imperius1> charlie-tca: How long is a while? I've given it about 5-10 minutes. Enough time to walk two dogs.
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Good thinking. I'm going to give that a shot. BRB.
<lion9> hi all
<lion9> does anyone here know how to install the panel with disks' icons in Krusader (like in Gnome Commander)? Any help is highly appreciated
<pvandewyngaerde> this is how my VM currently looks like when freezing during boot  http://imagebin.ca/view/oTlLWu8O.html
<jameswalmsley> Can anyone help with a lucid login problem? I always get a failsafe terminal after I did an update.
<charlie-tca> pvandewyngaerde: looks like a hung installation
<charlie-tca> Might have been a failure on the installation that did not show up
<pvandewyngaerde> i had that yesterday in my VM,  a failsafe terminal,   today its totally freezing
<guntbert> jameswalmsley: try to use an older kernel
<jameswalmsley> Is there an easy way to downgrade the kernel?
<jameswalmsley> with apt?
<guntbert> jameswalmsley: no need to downgrade - there is at least one older kernel still installed - you choose it from the grub menu
<charlie-tca> Not always one older kernel. I installed today and only get one kernel, -16
<pvandewyngaerde> this time, it also did a disk check, once it was done, back to the colored screen
<guntbert> charlie-tca: he said it was after an update :)
 * charlie-tca smacks himself in the head for that one!
<jameswalmsley> found it, testing now
<guntbert> charlie-tca: don't  - nothing get better from smacking :)
<charlie-tca> Helps one to remember, sometimes
<jameswalmsley> I just tested on 2.6.31-14 unfortunately I still get a failsafe terminal on login
<jameswalmsley> Video seems to be working, I get this purple background, with a xterm in the top left corner and thats it.
<jameswalmsley> could it be some xorg or gnome config problem?
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Tried to watch top. Only thing running was synaptic and it's apt counterpart.
<charlie-tca> They were running? That should be tracker then, trying to build the database
<imperius1> charlie-tca: How do we fix that?
<charlie-tca> let it finish
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Just let it sit?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> as far as I know
<imperius1> charlie-tca: How long, you think?
<charlie-tca> The greatest question ever. Kind of like "how much farther is it". Don't really know a good answer to it.
<jameswalmsley> Anyone able to help with failsafe terminal on login?
<imperius1> charlie-tca: LOL! Understood. Thanks again! See you in a few!
<mescalinum> what does mean if ubuntu kernel fails (screen is off) with default acpi option, but works with acpi=off but also with acpi=ht ??
<flaco> hi all... I got lucid installed, with all updates and the buttons of nautilus (minimize, max.. and close) are aligned to the left :S , how can I align those buttons to the right?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to get empathy to fire up new chat sessions in the same window as some that are already open
<charlie-tca> flaco: see this http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<kklimonda> we should have just make it impossible to change those settings before final release and see how many people are going to complain about button position after few weeks of using lucid..
<hunt> Hi, I have a question concerning the new memenu in lucid...
<kklimonda> hunt: sure, just ask :)
<hunt> Actually it is the indicator applet, I noticed that if you run i.e. empathy from the indicator applet and close its window, the application keeps running in the background, same with gwibber. The only application that does not follow this standard is evolution, if I run evolution from the indicator appplet, close its window, evolution shuts down. Isn't this inconsistent and shouldn't there be something which tells you if an applica
<kklimonda> hunt: it's a known problem
<hunt> kklimonda: that makes the discussion very short
<hunt> kklimonda: so it is planned to implement a "systray icon"-like functionality for evolution?
<jumbers> I hate how the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons have moved over to the left side in Lucid. How can I move them back?
<hunt> jumbers: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/easy-gui-window-button-switcher-for.html
<gorthaug> hi
<jetsaredim> yea - that is annoying
<hunt> jumbers: actually for me they still are on the right side for some reason
<jumbers> Did you do all the package upgrades?
<jetsaredim> does anyone know how to get empathy to spawn new chat sessions into the same window as others that are currently open?
<jumbers> When I upgraded all the packages they moved to the right
<jumbers> left*
<kklimonda> hunt: not really a "systray icon"-like functionality but Evolution shouldn't quit when you close window and just sit in the messaging menu and show when new email show up
<hunt> jumbers: yes my lucid is up-to-date, the minimize button is in a little square for me too
<kklimonda> jumbers: you should give it a try for few days and see if it's really something you can't live with
<kklimonda> jumbers: you can follow instructions on the http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html to move icons to the right
<jumbers> I've used right hand buttons my entire life, I really am not interesting in switching now
<hunt> kklimonda: well thanks then
<imperius1> charlie-tca: Gave it a half-hour and gave up.
<charlie-tca> jumbers: : see this http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<jetsaredim> anyone know what the channel is for empathy and the underlying lib support?
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the server does not work.. can someone help me/
<charlie-tca> jetsaredim: tried #empathy ?
<jetsaredim> charlie-tca: pretty vacant
<charlie-tca> But has someone in it. Try asking the question there
<jetsaredim> or maybe not on this server
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is on gimpnet
<hunt> jetsaredim: did you try #gnome?
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the server does not work.. can someone help me?
<Ian_Corne> server?
<abhifx> Ian_Corne, sorry xserver
<red> I have mediatomb starting via init.d on boot
<red> how can I remove it from there safely? :)
<red> just cd /etc/init.d -> sudo rm mediatomb ?
<red> guessing its just a symlink
<devilsadvocate> red, that is not a good idea
<red> what would be the correct way?
<devilsadvocate> red, there is a file somewhere that lists what is started when
<devilsadvocate> i'm not sure where ubuntu has it
<devilsadvocate> might be in rc.local or something
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the xserver does not work.. can someone help me?
<devilsadvocate> red, i think you have to remove it from the rcX.d folder it is in
 * devilsadvocate never had to do that with ubuntu so isnt sure
<YaManicKill> ooo looks like there is a couchdb update just coming. but its not quite updating yet
<YaManicKill> maybe that'll fix gwibber
<red> :)
<red> yay
<YaManicKill> don't quote me :-P
<red> devilsadvocate: so I found the item from rc1.d folder
<red> just rm that?
<devilsadvocate> red, yeah, that should do it
<pace_t_zulu> can someone direct me as to how to locate linux-headers-2.6.32-15-generic ?
<pace_t_zulu> 2.6.32-16 causes problems with VBoxGuestAdditions
<devilsadvocate> pace_t_zulu, they should be in the repo ?
<pace_t_zulu> devilsadvocate: afraid not... linux-image-2.6.32-15-generic is ... but not linux-headers-2.6.32-15-generic
<devilsadvocate> hm
<pace_t_zulu> devilsadvocate: is there a package archive somewhere
<devilsadvocate> pace_t_zulu, not that i know of
<devilsadvocate> pace_t_zulu, aptitude search linux-headers shows me 15 too
<devilsadvocate> and 14
<pace_t_zulu> really?
<pace_t_zulu> devilsadvocate: i am foolish enough to 'autoclean'
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you may be able to help
<pace_t_zulu> i am looking for linux-headers-2.6.32-15-generic
<pace_t_zulu> not in the repos anymore
<devilsadvocate> pace_t_zulu, http://pastie.org/864031
<pace_t_zulu> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392819
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: ok
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: they must be at LP at least!
<BUGabundo> ave you looked in there?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: no... thanks for the suggestion
<BUGabundo> evening
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: could you direct me a little further... i am having trouble locating the package.... sorry :(
<BUGabundo> not the best guy for the job
<BUGabundo> but let me try
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i have found this link... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/linux
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> or kernel ppa
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/2.6.32.15.10
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: ty
<Jordan_U> pace_t_zulu: If you get guest additions working do you mind telling me how you did it?
<pace_t_zulu> Jordan_U: they do not work on 2.6.32-16
<pace_t_zulu> Jordan_U: that's why i'm dropping back to 2.6.32-15
<Jordan_U> pace_t_zulu: Well that's just cheating :)
<pace_t_zulu> Jordan_U: though i have linux-image-2.6.32-15-generic ... i don't have linux-headers-2.6.32-15-generic to build against
<pace_t_zulu> Jordan_U: do you have a better idea? i am listening...
<pace_t_zulu> time to report this as a bug
<DanaG> !find xf86vmode.h
<ubottu> File xf86vmode.h found in libxxf86vm-dev
<infecto> maybe silly question, is 64bit nvidia binary driver in repo?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<infecto> thanks :)
<infecto> i was reading about it but was not sure is it real or some kind of wrapper or else ;)
<plitter> is there anyone here who knows how to get virtual box to function properly?
<plitter> i mean to get the fullscreen working
<jetsaredim> is there a 10.04 version of UNR?
<flaco> usb wireless sucks on lucid :S
<crimsun> flaco: I generally have much better luck using compat-wireless tarballs
<flaco> how can I report the problem... I got karmic installed too, and the download speed is normal
<crimsun> e.g., I'm using 2010-02-26, which works great with my ath9k-based one
<flaco> I will try the  compat-wireless ... thks
<DanaG> wine fail:
<DanaG> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<red> has there been any bug reports about slow LAN upload speed?
<red> im in another room with my laptop
<red> and downloading from my PC varies from about 80-100KB/sec
<red> i can upload over 2MB/sec
<red> so cannot be signal (about 60% strength)
<red> and iirc it working fine when i used karmic
<look> can i get a ubuntu 10.04 iso with gnome?
<BUGabundo> !daily > look
<ubottu> look, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> red: I cannot. I got over 30MB/s over crossover
<devilsadvocate> daily? really?
<BUGabundo> devilsadvocate: why not ?
<devilsadvocate> meh, i suppose so
<BUGabundo> which one would you get?
<devilsadvocate> i'd get the latest beta/alpha/rc/ whatever is out
<devilsadvocate> and then upgrade
<devilsadvocate> so that atleast i'd know the installer wouldnt do something strange to me
<BUGabundo> WRONG
<BUGabundo> just get a daily and pray
<Desciero> How do I view my terminal log? I installed a program from the terminal, but it just exited unexpectedly mid-install. Want to see what the problem is.
<DanaG> argh, wine fail: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<red> Alright, after some testing on my Lucid Lynx machine with using wired interface, the maximum upload speed I could achieve was 80-110KB/s for a 700MB .iso file.
<red> Switching to wireless I get a stable 1.45-1.50MB/sec
<red> this is testing with lucid machine wired into router, and router routing the data into a laptop
<red> (using wget)
<red> laptop is connected via wireless
<legodude> I have some strange(?) behavior w/my touchpad, when turning tapping off in system settings, it still registers taps, I have to set the button action to 'none' to fully turn it off
<red> and uh
<red> laptop can upload 2.0MB/sec to the lucid machine when it's wired connected
<red> it's a lucid issue I bet, since I got higher speeds with wired vs. wireless under Karmic
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-11
<Bittarman> any reason known why I should be unable to get xorg to start properly? I just constantly get confronted with some errors about null preinits for 3 mouse related things, and it won't even start in low graphics
<ulle> about half of the time  when i boot into latest lucid kernel, my sound device is not recognized i cannot mount the other filesystems and the cpu scaling applet doesn't have a drop down menu and when i try to shutdown it logs out but doesnt letme shutdown, i think all these problems are somehow related because when i hear the sound i can mount and use everything else, another problem would be that the maclike smooth transition between grub. login
<ulle>  and gnome only works after i update the kernel otherwise i get a black screen and i have to press enter to get another gdm login and the i can login
<pace_t_zulu> Anyone who runs lucid desktop as a virtualbox guest should report that this bug also affects them https:/​/​bugs.launchpad.net/​ubuntu/​+source/​linux/​+bug/​535297
<Muscovy> I can't use the URL.
<ulle> is it possible to use the mail applet with something other than evolution?
<infecto> 66.24897 Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 179232.
<infecto> 66.243846 end-request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1433856
<vanishing> ulle: i think so ...but never tested
<infecto> can i fix this from command line, i`m trying to install 64bit on my computer
<infecto> but 10.04 and 9.10 have the same problem
<ulle> infecto try from a usb drive instead of cdrom
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> ulle: thats option, but my poorrrr fuck** hp laptop dont have this option in bios
<infecto> i dont know for what i pay so much money
<infecto> i dont know where i have head :)
<ulle> infecto, how old is you computer ?
<infecto> ulle: 1 year?
<infecto> core 2 2.5ghz
<ulle> it should be able to boot from usb
<infecto> its rly fresh in my opinion
<infecto> i read, maybe its problem of writing cd
<infecto> try one more time
<infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/266951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266951 in linux "Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logical Block XXXXXX in Intrepid Ibex Alpha 5" [Undecided,Fix released]
<infecto> here it is
<ulle> try pressing the f keys while booting the bios  one of these keys f2 f8 f11 or f12 should bring up a menu where u can choose your boot device
<infecto> ulle: ok, but i must prepare usb firs
<ulle> infecto, some bioses use escape also
<ulle> infecto, that is right , should be easy if you re running linux
<infecto> ulle: f9 is for me, but only options are hdd or cdrom ;)
<infecto> yep i`m runing right now ubuntu
<ulle> maybe you have to insert a usb device for it to come up
<infecto> maybe :) i will try
<infecto> ok, usb created we will se :)
<ulle> good luck
<guitarman888> hello
<guitarman888> just wondering, when the planned release date for 10.04 is.
<ulle> infecto, did it work?
<kindofabuzz> how can i upgrade karmic server to lucid? can i just use the update-manager -d?
<Thuuuugs> Hi - just upgraded from Ubuntu Server 9.04 to Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid), all went fine - did the update through apt-get update/upgrade but now when rebooting server and trying to login via SSH im getting "connection refused" - server is repsonding to pings tho
<kindofabuzz> Thuuuugs, what command did you use? that's the question I just asked is how to upgrade server to Lucid
<Thuuuugs> I changed karmic to lucid
<Thuuuugs> in source.list
<Thuuuugs> then ran aptitude update
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<Thuuuugs> aptitude dist-upgrade
<Thuuuugs> went fine, well it seemed, no errors
<Thuuuugs> now i cant get into server :(
<kindofabuzz> about your question, i get that sometimes with karmic, try another reboot
<kindofabuzz> and make sure it's connected to the network :)
<Thuuuugs> haha yea its not at home mate, in a datacentre
<Thuuuugs> been working fine for months
<Thuuuugs> just decided to test out lucid
<Thuuuugs> and now its locked me out
<Thuuuugs> rebooting server now
<Thuuuugs> its definately connected to network as I can ping it
<histo> Is there a way to have the indicator applet connect to empathy on startup? Or do I just have to add it to the session?
<Thuuuugs> only thing I saw during whole upgrade process was something about 'pid' of rsync/cron
<Thuuuugs> not being able to be restarted or something
<histo> you don't have local access?
<Thuuuugs> its in a datacentre in another country
<histo> Thuuuugs: i mean physical access to the machien
<Thuuuugs> so unfortunately no
<histo> Thuuuugs: ahh.  how'd you restart it then?
<Thuuuugs> thorugh my Servers' manger
<Thuuuugs> it can be pinged
<Thuuuugs> but not getting thru on ssh
<Thuuuugs> has been fine on karmic
<histo> Thuuuugs: I noticed a problem with a server the other day that it was hanging at the grub menu  without input . Had to select a kernel then update-grub to fix it so it would default boot.
<histo> Thuuuugs: did you install ssh on it?
<histo> Thuuuugs: and see if the port is open
<Thuuuugs> wld alrdy be on it
<Thuuuugs> it could be stuck at grub
<Thuuuugs> but not sure how i can fix that
<histo> you can use nmap and see if the port is open
<histo> well if network is up then it has to be up.  hrm...
<Thuuuugs> well it can be pinged
<histo> it can't be stuck at grub if its responding to pings
<Thuuuugs> so
<Thuuuugs> kk
<histo> but you still need to see if its listening on port 22
<kindofabuzz> Thuuuugs, just ran a sudo do-release-upgrade -d on my server through SSH and here's what it says: This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended
<kindofabuzz> to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it
<kindofabuzz> is harder to recover. :)
<histo> kindofabuzz: its just a warning I've done it successfully before.
<kindofabuzz> but mine is local so gonna do it
<kindofabuzz> Thuuuugs, then after saying yes it gave me this: This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it is harder to recover.
<Thuuuugs> its just weird
<kindofabuzz> oops hang on
<histo> Thuuuugs: sudo nmap -sS -p 22 ipofserver
<Thuuuugs> I didnt do it thru do-release-upgrade
<kindofabuzz> To make recovery in case of failure easier, an additional sshd will
<kindofabuzz> be started on port '9004'. If anything goes wrong with the running
<kindofabuzz> ssh you can still connect to the additional one
<kindofabuzz> try port 9004?
<Thuuuugs> trying
<Thuuuugs> no go
<histo> kindofabuzz: yeah but he didn't use do-release upgrade
<histo> Thuuuugs: try to scan it for port 22
<infecto> ulle: yep, installed from usb
<Thuuuugs> i will, running winblows on this box
<Thuuuugs> so
<infecto> ulle: thanksa lootttttt
<Thuuuugs> finding nmap inline
<Thuuuugs> online*
<infecto> now i`m searching doc how to enable terminal font in Konsoel kde terminal ;)
<histo> Thuuuugs: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<Thuuuugs> yea
<Thuuuugs> jst got there lol
<Thuuuugs> no to 22
<Thuuuugs> or 9004
<ulle> infecto, i hope i get someone to help me:)
<infecto> ulle: whats the problem? :)
<Thuuuugs> i dont knw
<Thuuuugs> wth could of happened
<ulle> infecto, when i reboot my sound card is not detected the login window of gdm comes twice and i cannot use the cpu frequency scaler
<histo> Thuuuugs: then ssh isn't listening
<Drakeson> (lucid + firefox 3.6 + amd64) -> many firfox addons prevent firefox from starting. including the ones from ubuntu repos (some of xul-ext-* packages)
<infecto> ulle: and this is with up to date lucid?
<Drakeson> what was the ubuntu mozilla team channel?
<infecto> i havent today that kind of problems :(
<ulle> infecto, and i cannot mount other hard drives it is reallly weird, normally i would just revert to older kernel which worked, but lucid lynx brought me  suspend and resume something i was waiting for since i bought this laptop 2 years ago so im trying very hard to get this to work normally
<infecto> ulle: you dont have old kernels in grub menu?
<Drakeson> is there anyone who does not have that problem (to reproduce install xul-ext-greasemonkey in an up-to-date lucid, and restart firefox *twice*).
<ulle> infecto, i have older kernel but i cannot suspend using them
<infecto> ulle: why not? dont wake up?
<ulle> infecto, sometimes it hangs while suspending, so it cannot wake up
<infecto> graphic card?
<infecto> and what log say?
<infecto> ok
<infecto> must go sleep
<infecto> 3h left, need to rest
<infecto> bye all
<ulle> bye
<h00k> So, I have a bug that I just tagged as lucid and I think it's kinda-sorta important, are there any other tags that I could possibly add to this bug?_           ::  |604|            :
<h00k> ...what was that.
<h00k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/405089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405089 in metacity "Gnome panel (UNR) disappears with metacity compositor enabled" [Low,New]
<Thuuuugs> histo: I understand that
<Thuuuugs> but cant figure out why
<h00k> I added a bit more to the report
<livingroom> It's not primarily Lucid issue, but I'm trying to test it out using testdrive project on my Karmic 64bit but unfortunately unable to install required dependency package: cpu-checker
<ulle> how can i stop gnome from locking up when i m idle?
<livingroom> ulle, you could use gconf-editor
<livingroom> go to Edit -> Find
<livingroom> enter: lockdown
<livingroom> check: disable_lock_screen
<h00k> ulle: also, the screensaver settings?
<livingroom> h00k, does Lucid provide that functionality? The screensaver preference in Karmic does not
<Thuuuugs> alright
<Thuuuugs> using sudo do-release-upgrade -d now
<Thuuuugs> doing its thing
<Thuuuugs> lets see if it dies again
<ulle> h00k, thx
<Thuuuugs> histo: no luck
<Thuuuugs> no ssh on 22
<Thuuuugs> OR 9004
<h00k> livingroom: sure it does, "lock screen when screensaver is active"
<h00k> livingroom: it has for a while
<livingroom> h00k, you are right
<h00k> no use poking around in gconf if yo don't have to ;)
<livingroom> stupid me did check that disable_lock_screen in gconf-editor and then it was greyed out and it slip my eyesight
<livingroom> well good to know, cause I really didn't know it was there
<Thuuuugs> this the offical channel for Lucid ay? hoping a dev comes in later
<Thuuuugs> this ssh issue is quiet big
<livingroom> Thuuuugs, ssh issue?
<h00k> Thuuuugs: your best bet is going to be to report it on launchpad
<Thuuuugs> Hi - just upgraded from Ubuntu Server 9.04 to Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid), all went fine - did the update through apt-get update/upgrade but now when rebooting server and trying to login via SSH im getting "connection refused" - server is repsonding to pings tho
<Thuuuugs> ive also gone and done it thru
<Thuuuugs> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Thuuuugs> with the same issue on both 22 and 9004
<Some_Person> There's a package recently added to lucid (after the feature freeze) that's missing a build-depends
<Some_Person> This prevents a feature from working
<kklimonda> Some_Person: and? have you reported it?
<Some_Person> kklimonda: I was just about to ask where/how I should report this
<kklimonda> Some_Person: on launchpad
<kindofabuzz> Thuuuugs, you still here?
<Thuuuugs> kindofabuzz: yea mate, i went back and did it ur way
<Thuuuugs> same issue
<Thuuuugs> kindofabuzz: did you get it to work
<kindofabuzz> Thuuuugs, yeah just got done with the upgrade, i'm getting same thing, hooked up monitor to server and I see error: no sitable mode found and error: unknown command 'terminal'
<kindofabuzz> *suitable
<Thuuuugs> huzzah
<Thuuuugs> its nt jst me
<kindofabuzz> nope
<Thuuuugs> googling it shows
<Thuuuugs> sumthin with grub2
<kindofabuzz> plymoth
<kindofabuzz> look at known issues on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<Thuuuugs> kindofabuzz: what should we do
<Some_Person> kklimonda: SHould I just report it as a bug?
<kindofabuzz> i tried switching terminals but no go
<Thuuuugs> u have launchpad account?
<Thuuuugs> mebe go and report it - cause i dont have one
<kindofabuzz> i think it's already known
<kklimonda> Some_Person: no - the person who made an upload got email already
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Huh? What should I do then?
<Thuuuugs> kindofabuzz: it is? gah wish I knew :(
<kindofabuzz> now my server won't even  boot :(
<kindofabuzz> back to karmic i guess
<Thuuuugs> kindofabuzz: yea back to karmic server for me to sigh
<Thuuuugs> wish debian squeeze wld hurry up cause debootstrap not workin with my dedicated server, and lenny doesnt have ext4 as standard
<Thuuuugs> so waiting
<kklimonda> Some_Person: just wait
<Some_Person> kklimonda: How did they get an email? I didn't even say in here which package it was
<kklimonda> Some_Person: when the package fails to build the emails is send to the person who uploaded it
<Some_Person> It didn't fail to build though
<Some_Person> Failure to build-depend on this just disables a feature
<kklimonda> Some_Person: ah
<Some_Person> So should I file a bug?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: yes, please do
<wineman> Hello anybody know how to get rid of a 30 second pause during bootup
<kklimonda> Some_Person: it may have been decided not to enable the feature for some reason
<Some_Person> I doubt it.
<Some_Person> kklimonda: I already filed this as a bug for a previous version of the package (the one in karmic and below)
<LLStarks> is gparted still being kept back on i386?
<ZykoticK9> LLStarks, it's still in limbo on my amd64 box
<h00k> same here, also udisks and parted
<Drooling_Sheep> my wifi connection has been randomly dropping and reconnecting since the 2.6.32-16 kernel (I think ~500 packages updated at the same time so I don't know for sure it's to blame)
<Drooling_Sheep> any ideas on how to go about investigating the problem?
<Blue1> got what I needed - location of latest alpha - thanks
<Thuuuugs> wonder how long this ssh bug will take to get fixed
<Thuuuugs> pretty crippling for servers id say
<hifi> what ssh bug?
<Ian_Corne> Thuuuugs: I doubt there are many servers running an alpha version, at least production servers
<Thuuuugs> Ian_Corne: No i'm sure not, not production atleast, but would of thought something as crippling as not being able to login via ssh was quite key
<cwillu> Drooling_Sheep, try it under an older kernel?
<Drooling_Sheep> oddly enough it stopped as soon as I asked...maybe it got embarrassed
<cwillu> check your dmesg output for suspicious lines around the same time as the issue comes and goes, etc
<Drooling_Sheep> I'll take a look
<Drooling_Sheep> there are a bunch of lines that start ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan that started 39 seconds after boot and continue about every 30-120 seconds...I think that might be it scanning for access points?
<Drooling_Sheep> oh, apparently it's an issue with my wireless card that was reported all the way back in Jaunty....weird that it worked for weeks then cut out about a half dozen times in an hour and has now been working fine for an hour
 * Drooling_Sheep shrugs 
<blakamin> Anyone had a nvidia error "Failed to allocate video memory"?
<blakamin> sorry, got disconnected...
<blakamin> has anybody seen "Failed to allocate video memory" in lucid yet?
<blakamin> nobody?
<cwillu_at_work> blakamin, launchpad.net is a better place to look
<blakamin> trying that... not seeming to find any... a bit worried!
<blakamin> it only happened after an update 24hrs ago
<cwillu_at_work> which driver are you using?
<cwillu_at_work> and in what context did you see it?
<blakamin> nvidia-current as it wont uninstall or let me run nouveau
<blakamin> i might try blacklisting nvidia driers next...
<blakamin> *drivers
<blakamin> everytime i boot as it tries to start x. I'm in low graphics mode
<ZykoticK9> blakamin, have you tried http://linuxers.org/article/linux-nvidia-drivers-might-also-have-gpu-fan-speed-issue
<blakamin> have seen that.. I have a laptop though
<ZykoticK9> blakamin, be sure to see the section "Using following commands", disabling this was on PlanetUbuntu the other day but can't find the link
<blakamin> i saw it and tried earlier... will try again and report back
<blakamin> ah, just noticed when I tried earlier it was on 2.6.32-15-generic, not 16-generic like it is now... fingers crossed. be back after reboot
<blakamin> Back. I have nouveau working but only at 1024x768 instead of 1200x800
<blakamin> hmm, interesting... no xorg.conf
<cwillu_at_work> there's not supposed to be an xorg.conf
<blakamin> ah
<cwillu_at_work> hasn't been for a couple releases now :p
<blakamin> ok... haven't had to play with graphics for about that many releases until now. lol
<blakamin> any ideas on resolution then?
<cwillu_at_work> file a bug?
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., the only reason to be using lucid this early? :p
<cwillu_at_work> that said, does xrandr show any options for higher resolutions?  are you sure you're actually running nouveaux, or is it actually using a vesa fallback? (/var/log/xorg.0.log
<blakamin> good point
<ZykoticK9> blakamin, could you do me a favour?  could you verify what the driver name is reported as in "lspci -vnvn"
<blakamin> kernel driver in use: nouveau
<ZykoticK9> blakamin, thanks - wanted to know if that's what it showed up as
<blakamin> np, any ideas on setting resolution? as I said earlier, I've never had any video hassles on this laptop (except framebuffer rubbish) for about 2 years
<ZykoticK9> blakamin, personally I haven't used nouveau since I installed a2 at beginning of last month, I'm using the blob
<blakamin> ah, ok
<blakamin> thanks anyway!
<blakamin> hmm, very weird... cwillu_at_work, according to the log the probed modes includes "1200x800" x60.0 so I wonder why I dont get that option
<cwillu_at_work> blakamin, try setting it from the screens and resolutions panel
<cwillu_at_work> or directly from xrandr
<blakamin> just having a look at xrandr.
<blakamin> woohoo!
<blakamin> xrandr worked
<Muscovy> Can someone tell me how to install the light-themes on karmic? I'm trying to do it for a friend, and I forgot.
<blakamin> actually, not quite, but I'll fix it
<Muscovy> I installed them, but the gtk is blocky.
<blakamin> Thanks for your help, cwillu_at_work
<will__> can someone help me
<tarzeau> hello anyone runs lucid on powerpc g4 imac? xorg keyboard doesn't work anymore?
<tarzeau> and scummvm in directfb mode has wrong colors? mplayer/vlc in x11 also have wrong colors?
<will__> anyone able to help with nautilus
<teethdood> so now the official theme is black?
<teethdood> and purple (bubbles)
<teethdood> bah the black theme made firefox bookmark bar's links invisible (since the text is black too)
<isaac> ls
<tarzeau> teethdood: tried chromium-browser yet?
<teethdood> tarzeau: should I give it a whirl? I'm a bit weary of google nowadays (yeah I know it's Chromium and not Chrome but still)
<alex88_> wtf, after yesterday updates my networkmanager is a dot and!??!
<alex88_> s/and//
<BUGabundo_remote> buns di@s
<will__> anyone able to help with nautilus scripts
<tarzeau> teethdood: definitely, yes
<will__> anyone for nautilus help
<Drooling_Sheep> how come the packages parted and udisks show up in the list of updates but refuse to actually update?
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, you will probably see other packages like this while testing Lucid, the packages just aren't "ready" yet for whatever reason, once they're complete you will be able to install them, could be a couple of days sorta thing.  I thought it was kinda weird when I first say greyed out packages like that too, i reported it as a bug and the entire "not ready" was explained to me.
<Drooling_Sheep> ah okay
<Drooling_Sheep> I guess they do it that way so if I wanted to work them specifically I could bypass the block and install them but they won't mess up anyone who's working on other packages?
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, manually trying to update them is probably NOT a good idea, they aren't ready for a reason, and if you start subverting the update process with 3rd party packages, you might be causing more harm then good.
<Drooling_Sheep> I wasn't planning on it
<Chipaca> Drooling_Sheep: usually it's an issue with dependencies; i.e. the package itself is ready, but it depends on something that isn't in the archive yet
<Drooling_Sheep> ahhh that makes sense
<Drooling_Sheep> thanks
<Logi> I'm running kubuntu+1 and am having problems with knetworkmanager, so running nm-applet for now, but it's not remembering passwords between sessions. What's the package containing the password manager? I'm out of guesses.
<ZykoticK9> Logi, gnome-keyring
<Drooling_Sheep> I installed the alpha on this machine so I could try and contribute...do any of you know where I could find a good starting point for that?
<Logi> ZykoticK9: thanks. Unfortunately that's already installed, so I'm having other problems. Let me just update everything before I complain :)
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, reporting bugs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs has some helpful info
<Drooling_Sheep> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, you'll probably want to create a Launchpad account if you don't already have one, I created mine when i started testing Lucid a little over a month ago.  Reporting bugs is fairly easy typically you just use "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME" and follow the onscreen/webbrowser directions
<EruditeHermit> did firefox just break?
<Drooling_Sheep> I have one from reporting a bug a while back, actually
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, about a Do bug?
<Drooling_Sheep> a Do bug?
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, gnome-do?
<yofel> Logi: what are your problems with knetworkmanager? It works fine here
<Drooling_Sheep> ohh I don't really remember why?
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, was wondering if this was you https://launchpad.net/~droolingsheep
<Logi> yofel: on my home network, it doesn't set up the default route. On the work network, it doesn't seem to do much at all, but I haven't tried it much. I can re-try the work network now.
<Drooling_Sheep> yeah
<Logi> (which menas dropping off the net for a moment, but I'm going to reboot anyway)
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, memeber since 2007 i'm jealous
<yofel> ah
<Drooling_Sheep> ZykoticK9, haha yeah I've been using ubuntu for a few years...it used to give me more problems than it does now :)
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, i hope you still feel that way after running Lucid for a while ;)  It's actually been running really well for me, not to scare you or anything.
<ZykoticK9> EruditeHermit, what's happening with your Firefox?  Mine seems to be running ok?  Almost never open FF anymore, chromium-browser in the repo is very handy - I'm glad it's built into Lucid, no PPA required.
<EruditeHermit> ZykoticK9, its not working
<EruditeHermit> ZykoticK9, no process is started
<ZykoticK9> EruditeHermit, if you start it from a terminal do you get any informative output?
<EruditeHermit> nope
<EruditeHermit> no output
<EruditeHermit> just returns to prompt
<yofel> EruditeHermit: can you run 'firefox -safe-mode' close the window that pops up and try to run firefox normally again
<yofel> ?
<Logi> yofel: works at work now. I may simply have pressed the wrong button. In 09.10 it never worked at home, so I'd more-or-less given up on it.
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> I just did apt-get --reinstall install firefox firefox-3.5
<EruditeHermit> and it started working again
<Logi> yofel: I'll try it again at home later...
<Drooling_Sheep> ZykoticK9, I'm running Karmic on the computer I use most of the time, so I'm not going to be too unhappy if Lucid goes rogue
<ZykoticK9> Drooling_Sheep, good idea.  I'm dual booting, have only gone back to Karmic once.
<Drooling_Sheep> nice, the issue of X not starting unless I restarted gdm from a terminal has gone away with one of these updates...I think that's the only definite bug I've encountered
<yofel> EruditeHermit: actually, there's not much sense in installing firefox-3.5, as that's a transitional package for 3.6 in lucid
<neil_d> I just installed apt-proxy on my main computer.. I am trying to install lucid using the proxy.. it isn't working :(   what should the apt-proxy config have for the ubuntu backend url?
<will__> can someone help uninstall XML animated background creator 0.6
<BUGabundo_remote> DOH
<BUGabundo_remote> I should have RTFM
<will__> huh
<will__> BUGabondo you know  help in  uninstall XML animated background creator 0.6
<will__> ?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: what happened? ^^
<yofel> will__: how did you install it? If you used a package you should be able to remove it from the software center
<will__> its not listed
<will__> i got it from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XML+animated+background+creator?content=118074
<will__> gnome eye candy
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: http://openfacts2.berlios.de/wikien/index.php/BerliosProject:FreeNX_-_FAQ/Clients
<BUGabundo_remote> I didn't read the FAQ
<BUGabundo_remote> so spent days compaing
<BUGabundo_remote> and it already did what I needed!
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> will__: I have no knowlage of that
<will__> ok well thank you anyway
<rye> is it only me or Evolution starts to be slightly unresponsive for URL clicks and cursor shape updates?
<JEEBsv> hey~ I see after updating today that aptitude no longer crashes on gnome-terminal. Thanks guys :)
<JEEBsv> *I see that
<DipSwitch> crypt fs works in lucid?
<JEEBsv> Argh, I get it again D:
<JEEBsv> *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08e2ce10 ***
<yofel> *sigh*
<JEEBsv> At least it works via tty*s
<JEEBsv> I wonder if I should report it now since the app for reporting problems actually found the crash this time :3
<yofel> JEEBsv: BUGabundo_remote already reported it
<yofel> lemme fetch the bug
<JEEBsv> yofel: oh nice :3
<yofel> oh, that bug was actually reported a lot... bug 515525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515525
<JEEBsv> I wonder what causes it since it doesn't happen if you log in via tty*
<JEEBsv> :3
<yofel> well, it has something to do with the screen size progress fix that was applied in ubuntu8
<yofel> *ubuntu9
<yofel> bug 391035 actually
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391035
<JEEBsv> Ok... Other bugs that I happen to have: What settings should be run to get ibus to start on boot (on 9.10 I just had to select ibus as the input method)? Also, the i915 intel gpu bug (which I already checked to be affecting me) and for some reason if I put Compiz on I just get textures flipped
<yofel> which intel gpu bug? (bug #?)
<JEEBsv> lemme see...
<Oxymoron> chkdsk, how to do that in kubuntu because livecd of Win7 doesnt work in command prompt as it doesnt detect my keyboard ... lol and grub doesnt boot into Win7 while select I got: "Grub Hard Disk error" and get back to grub again .... xD Seriously, HELP NOW!
<JEEBsv> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/532381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532381 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "i915gm GPU lockup (PGTBL_ER: 0x00000010) with drm 2.6.33 backport" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> grub hard disk error? does it tell you an error code? did you google it? (and you can at best run chkdisk form the windows installation disk, not from linux, and we don't have a fsck.ntfs (yet))
<JEEBsv> also, compared to 9.10 I guess a certain opengl-rendering needing game (MegaMari) doesn't work on wine I guess :3 How can I check how fine opengl is working on my current system?
<Mikerhinos> hi
<yofel> hm, rebooted into linux-16-generic, but I don't get any i915 backtrace here (EeePC 1000H - 945GME)
<JEEBsv> Yeah, I guess it's mostly 915
<JEEBsv> not 945
<yofel> JEEBsv: if you just want to check if it's running run 'glxinfo | grep render' and make sure it says mesa dri...
<JEEBsv> ok, thanks
<yofel> for benchmarks I don't know
<JEEBsv> nah, I'd just like to see if it works
<yofel> but we have a different wine version too in lucid
<JEEBsv> I'm using wine1.2 since that has the newest version AFAICS
<yofel> actually, wine is the same as wine1.2 in lucid, dunno why, but yeah, karmic has 1.1.31 while lucid has 1.1.40 ATM
<JEEBsv> yup
<JEEBsv> and nice that they merged those
<JEEBsv> Hmm, seems to be using mesa dri
<JEEBsv> direct rendering: No though
<JEEBsv> oh well~
<yofel> heh, here I get:
<yofel> direct rendering: Yes
<yofel> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<JEEBsv> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<step21> hi, lucid lynx running fine, dual monitor works nicely but not up to full resolution, only to 1366x768. any ideas?
<JEEBsv> same driver I guess, just that in 915GM's case the drivers have always been a bit... flakey
<yofel> step21: graphics card?
<step21> gma 950 in macbook air 1,1
<Mikerhinos> lucid running great here too , i even don't need anymore to reinstall Nvidia proprietary driver at each kernel update , which is very cool :)
<xfact> Ok, I am testing Lucid Lynx alp 3 and in the header of every window the '(as superuser)' is written, what it means?
<ChogyDan> xfact: are you logged in as root?
<JEEBsv> It means that the app is run under root priviledges
<xfact> ChogyDan, No, I do not think so, I logged normally with my user name
<xfact> Even on the set up (ubuntu installation) window the 'as superuser' was written
<xfact> JEEBsv, Means everything I am doing in lucid lynx is running under root? Thats unsafe
<xfact> Is that a bug or it' normal?
<JEEBsv> Well, I'm not getting it on every app
<JEEBsv> so I'd say it's not exactly normal
<xfact> I have not changed any settings when why mine...
<step21> yofel: gma 950, should go up to 1920x1080
<ebischoff> hello all. Strange problem here with latest lucid online update, kde is all black. is it a known problem? a compositing problem perharps? Xorg server: nv
<xfact> Ok anyone know that how to disable the root privileges from normal activities
<JEEBsv> I don't know, mine installed normally :3 I used a nightly ISO from 5th or 6th of March
<JEEBsv> After the user interface freeze came
<yofel> ebischoff: all black? as in, you see nothing? does krunner open if you press alt+f2?
<Mikerhinos> in lucid nv is replaced by nouveau i think , no?
<ebischoff> as in i see nothing
<xfact> Ok I get it, first time when it's asking for administration privileges (password) for any administrative programs (e.g. software sources) after giving that despite that program everything running under root, thats not normal
<yofel> ebischoff: could be that plasma-desktop/-netbook did not launch
<ebischoff> in kdm i see the login window, then zero. nothing. black hole. I'll test alt-f2 right now
<yofel> ebischoff: do you see the kde splash while it loads?
<ebischoff> ah yes there's something i see : the mouse pointer. The rest is just pure black
<ebischoff> no reaction to alt-f2
<ebischoff> no, i don't see the kde splash. Even kdm is particularly black
<yofel> hm...
<ebischoff> (i'm currently using my mac's X server over the network)
<ebischoff> ctrl-alt-f4 kills the session
<melodie_> hello !
<step21> yofel: oh and full resolution works in osx and windows
<melodie_> how is everybody here ? o/
<melodie_> could someone tell me if there is going to exist a : lucid netboox-remix for 64bits Intel Atom N450 processor ?
<JEEBsv> onice, they got 64bit into netbooks at last?
<JEEBsv> (I mean as far as the CPUs go)
<yofel> ebischoff: I'm clueless, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<ebischoff> will do, thanks yofel
<melodie_> JEEBsv, the Samsung N210 has a N450
<melodie_>  My son received one for his birthday, now I have to work on it to make a gnu/linux fit in it
<JEEBsv> Do they have the netbook interface as a 64bit package yet?
<yofel> step21: can't help you, I don't know how dual monitor support works for intel
<JEEBsv> If yes, you could just install 64bit ubuntu and add the interface
<tgpraveen12> !info ubuntu-netbook
<step21> yofel: okay, thanks anyway
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.015 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 60 kB
<melodie_> tgpraveen12, it's "netbook-remix"
<melodie_> !info netbook-remix
<ubottu> Package netbook-remix does not exist in lucid
<melodie_> lol
<melodie_> it's a flavor
<tgpraveen12> ubuntu netbook is the package name
<melodie_> really ?
<tgpraveen12> so ubuntu+ubuntu-netbook package=netbook remix
<tgpraveen12> melodie_: like was said earlier by JEEBsv: If yes, you could just install 64bit ubuntu and add the interface
<melodie_> let's see if the package exist in Lucid ?
<melodie_> I see several packages that can be candidate : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbook&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<yofel> melodie_: as the bot said, ubuntu-netbook exists in lucid (for i386 and amd64)
<xfact> They should add some new wallpapers and a new default theme, it' looking like extended edition of Karmic Koala
<yofel> melodie_: the package name is exacly 'ubuntu-netbook'
<yofel> xfact: how does the purple wallpaper look like an extension of karmic? o.O
<melodie_> what to think about the last four in the list where I just pointed to ? what is the difference ?
<melodie_> This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu Netbook system
<melodie_> metapackage ?
<xfact> ohh, new wallpapers, I am running update, it not yet installed and what about new theme, human theme is common
<yofel> well, those are partly parts of the netbook install, and kubuntu-netbook is for the KDE netbook desktop
<yofel> melodie_: and yes, ubuntu-netbook is a metapackage
<yofel> melodie_: it will install the netbook system (as in everything that belongs to it) and it should set the correct default settings
<BUGabundo_remote> JEEBsv: use -q to stop the crash
<melodie_> yofel, tgpraveen12 and JEEBsv : thanks a lot !
<BUGabundo_remote> it has to do with progress bar
<melodie_> I download the Lucid beta 1 64bits right away !
<melodie_> let's see if it doesn't break before the final release
<JEEBsv> BUGabundo_remote: ah, ok
<yofel> melodie_: beta isn't out yes, use a daily build
<JEEBsv> That lets me off from using tty* for all updates :D
<melodie_> yofel, allright
<yofel> melodie_: beta will come out in a week
<yofel> !daily | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<melodie_> yofel, what stage is it now, still alpha3 ?
<yofel> melodie_: use the dialy-live disk
<JEEBsv> I think the beta1freeze was today?
<melodie_> figure out, I found how to boot it from usb
<JEEBsv> So yeah, definitely live CDs
<JEEBsv> s/live/daily/
<yofel> melodie_: well, more beta than alpha3, that's why you should use the dialy build, but technically lucid is still alpha
<melodie_> incase some don't know : you need the .disk dir at the root part of the usb key
<yofel> JEEBsv: yes, beta1freeze and kernelfreeze
<JEEBsv> yup :)
<melodie_> ok !
<melodie_> :)
<yofel> !schedule | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<yofel> melodie_: if you want more details ;)
<melodie_> There is a windows seven on this machine : should I use EasyBCD to manage the dual-boot, by installing grub on the root partition of the Ubuntu distro ?
<melodie_> yofel, I had looked at the schedule, which states beta 1 should have been released yesterday...
<JEEBsv> melodie_: beta1 surely wasn't on today
<melodie_> anyone knowns about dual-booting Ubuntu with Seven ?
<yofel> melodie_: the schedule says March 18th fore beta...
<melodie_> ah ?
<yofel> melodie_: well, yes
<melodie_> though it was 11th
<melodie_> Beta1Freeze
<yofel> beta1freeze yes, that means nothing dangerous should get into lucid anymore from this point on
<JEEBsv> yah
<yofel> melodie_: and win7 and lucid: I do have a dual boot setup on my desktop with grub2 in MBR, but win7 tends to destroy grub everytime it installs updates *-.-
<Cyberkilla> yofel: I have Vista & Win7 and they never do that.
<yofel> Cyberkilla: well, the odd thing is, karmic and vista worked fine, but win7 seems to hate lucid
<melodie_> yofel, too bad
<melodie_> what about dealing with grub legacy ? does that work ?
<Cyberkilla> yofel: Very strange :-O
<yofel> hm, but grub2 (1.98) should support installation to partitions again
<melodie_> yofel, Cyberkilla do you use grub2 or grub ?
<yofel> melodie_: I'm not sure if grub legacy is still supported
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: I use GRUB2
<melodie_> supported ? well it works well
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: GRUB2 is installed in the MBR, but previously I used GRUB1 by installing to a partition and adding a chainloader into Vista's boot manager.
<melodie_> I just can't stand this grub2 as it is for now : I like multibooting too much and having this awful screen for multiboot... don't like it.
<melodie_> if Vista has a boot manager, maybe Seven does too ?
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: It looks alright to me. You can make it look any way you want;)
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: Lol, I hope so, or it wouldn't be able to boot itself;) It's pretty much the same BCD thing as Vista.
<melodie_> I've gone into the documentations a few days ago, and I gave up
<yofel> melodie_: it does, but I haven't yet tried to install grub 1.98 to a partition, as 1.97 didn't support that
<melodie_> that was working but I coulnd't find out how to configure a gfxboot
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: Have a look at EasyBCD (I think that's the name).
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: It lets you configure Vista/Win7's boot manager.
 * yofel needs to to installation testing again...
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, yes, that's the name, but I have not personnally dealt with it yet.
<melodie_> it will be a first time. (feel like formatting the whole  bs... )
<Cyberkilla> I'm going 64bit when Lucid final is released:D
<melodie_> but I won't flee away from enemy, and will vainquish :!:  XD
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, do you think 64bits is less well than i386 while being in testing stages ?
<melodie_>  123K/s
<melodie_> not very fast : the best we can get here !
<melodie_> 94 minutes to go if I keep this rate
<melodie_> ...
<melodie_> could metalinks be faster ?
<melodie_> do someone know how to use metalinks ? aria ? else ? is it difficult to configure ?
<melodie_> how to make belief your Ubuntu Lucid is a Windows Seven, with the Compiz effects : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win7+Transformation+Pack+for+Ubuntu?content=113909
<melodie_> :D
<Ian_Corne> ha :p
<rsk> the theme is pretty shit thou
<rsk> not well made technically
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> it looked ok on the pictures
<rsk> yea im sure he will show the bugs in the screenshots
<rsk> =)
<xfact> Ohh, I apologize, I have said lot before updating, Lucid Lynx has it's own unique and iconic look, it's awesome :\
<Cyberkilla> I'm not overly keen on the new look as it is currently.
<Cyberkilla> But there are some aspects of it that show potential.
<melodie_> about the look in Lucid ?
<melodie_> for what the Seven theme is concerned, I was joking around
<melodie_> fancy a Windows users, who don't notice all the details : wao ! I want this cube in my Windows too ! ;D
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: Yeh, with regards to Lucid Lynx. It's a shame, but the fact is, Linux is rather far behind OS X and Windows in terms of modern interfaces.
<melodie_> I am not interested in os x, and if the interfaces are all that matter I won't use a computer ;-)
<yofel> depends, I find KDE to be quite modern, gnome does look a bit old-school though, let's see what gnome3 brings
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: You can't have smooth rounded window borders in Metacity, for instance. The only way to get them is Emerald, but that is unmaintained code now, AFAIK. KDE does have a decent window decorator though (but it's not as mature as GNOME)
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, I have been for the first time at a Windows chan a few days ago. I wanted to ask advise about backuping the Windows system, because on netbooks there are not many possibilities, and no dvd is delivered with it
<Cyberkilla> It's immaterial whether a person feels the need to make his desktop look pretty. The fact is that it should be possible, and it is a good way to attract the attention of new users.
<melodie_> then one told me about Clonezilla, which I used with success since, and just after, a man comes and asks for a soft the get the shaking effects in his Seven : the same shaking effect as in Ubuntu ^^
<melodie_> well I told him he can hit his but on the floor. XD
<Cyberkilla> :-)
<melodie_> where is the officiel website for Emerald theme ?
<melodie_> that's why I was having fun fancy Seven theme for Windows in Ubuntu. ;)
<melodie_> just let them belief... muhahahahah !!!
 * yofel actually likes the win7 panel behaviour and the screen-edge-maximize
<melodie_> in a 10,1" screen I didn't notice, and well, Windows get on my nerves, nothing is as good as in gnu/linux there
<yofel> the KDE plasma task manager has a partial implementation of that but it could be better
<h00k> melodie_: Emerald isn't supported or developed anymore
<melodie_> no multi-desktop unless you install virtuawin (which is not as practical as the multi-desktop switches in linux... )
<melodie_> h00k, ok. what's new for Compiz ?
<melodie_> in Windows no bash shell unless you install it
<yofel> melodie_: oh yeah, I DO miss multiple desktops on win XD
<melodie_> the Windows 7 starter uses more than 24 go space just for the system and it's first backup
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: Windows 7 has PowerShell AFAIK
<h00k> melodie_: what's new for Compiz...as far as...what? I suppose I'm not sure what you're adking
<melodie_> actually it resized it'self to 40 go for the system, keeps about 20 more for the restore system...
<melodie_> h00k, new themes ?
<melodie_> no ?
<yofel> Cyberkilla: it does, but I haven't used it much yet (but it supports 'ls' now XD)
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: Compiz doesn't have themes.
<melodie_> I'm not a compiz addict, I'm a light systems addict so I'm not too much aware
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, right, I meant themes created for Compiz
<melodie_> yofel, in Windows try Virtuawin
<h00k> melodie_: compiz isn't a theme manager, are you looking for gnome-themes? If so, gnome-look.org
<yofel> melodie_: will do
<melodie_> http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/
<melodie_> there is a portable version too at framapack.org
<melodie_> (in french)
<Cyberkilla> I uninstalled Compiz, to prevent me from faffing about with it. I use Metacity's compositor now. Nice and simple, plus it doesn't need 3D - it uses 2D acceleration.
<zniavre> http://techpp.com/2009/02/13/ultimate-collection-ubuntu-themes-visual-styles-for-windows-xp-vista/
<melodie_> what does faffing mean ?
<melodie_> zniavre, oh ?
<Cyberkilla> GNOME Shell is a slow as hell on my computer, even with the nVidia Binary drivers. Compiz is orders of magnitude faster. Can't help but wonder if they're making a bad move adopting all of this pointless glitter.
<Cyberkilla> One extreme to the other. It would be nice to have some modern window decorations, but I don't need the entire desktop paradigm to change.
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: messing about, essentially.
<melodie_> what is going this gnome shell be useful for ? no more panels ?
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, ok !
<melodie_> not "showing off" ?
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: No ;)
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> zniavre, that's ubuntu themes to install in Windows. What about reverse side ?
<melodie_> Windows themes for Ubuntu ?
<h00k> melodie_: you can read more about gnome-shell here: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<melodie_> h00k, thank you !
<zniavre> melodie_, i do not like that but go to gnome-look theur plenty of uggly copy of vista/7 gtk theme
<zniavre> thereis*
<melodie_> zniavre, lol, ok I get the picture :D
<melodie_> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Screenshots
<melodie_> h00k, ok !
<h00k> melodie_: I think there's also a video around there somewhere
<melodie_> one question for Seven dual-booting people : is it ok to resize / delete ntfs partitions with Gparted ? Or will the restore system try to restore the partition and mark it as unknown type or such ?
<melodie_> if no one knows it doesn't matter. maybe ubiquity ?
<yofel> no idea
<melodie_> how did you do your own dual-boot yofel ? did you shrink/or/erase a partition with gparted ?
 * melodie_ frightened to erase the devilish os... ;D
<h00k> melodie_: sure, you can use gparted to resize ntfs
<yofel> melodie_: I dumped vista completely, repartitioned the drive and installed 7 and lucid, so I don't know if resizing is possible
<melodie_> h00k, in a Seven os, you think some did it before ? :D
<melodie_> yofel, ok.
<h00k> melodie_: I'm not sure what you mean, 'in a Seven OS,'  but gparted can resize NTFS partitions successfully
<melodie_> there is a /dev/sda5 in an extended partition created by the Samsung/Phœnix/HyperSpace installer.
<h00k> and Windows7 won't put up a fight about it
<melodie_> h00k, a Vista did fight it once, it was at a client. he had a Acer laptop with Vista in it
<melodie_> never seen such a crap
<melodie_> my boyfriend is not precisely a beginner. He installed ubuntu 3 times in a row : Vista recovery solution always erased it !
<h00k> heh. are you surprised? I've seen some Windows Security software overwrite grub2 without checking for prior data. Is this what you're referring to?
<melodie_> we could not destroy the recovery partition because of the garantee, so
<melodie_> no
<melodie_> it was ahem
<melodie_> the recovery partition that was erasing the ext4 partition and marking it as hum... some sort of unknow fs
<yofel> h00k: win7 actually does write crap into the MBR here every time it installs updates, grub2 tries to start and then my pc resets
<melodie_> with a special label
<melodie_> yofel, I see...
<h00k> yofel: It isn't windows7 by default, I believe, rather some security software like antiviruses or backup solutions do that. I could be wrong, however.
<melodie_> Windows Seven, the enemy of your dual-boots ! :-(
<yofel> need to boot a live disk, chroot and reinstall grub2 to get anything to boot again
<melodie_> great joy !
<yofel> h00k: *might* be, I'll try to disable it next time and see
<melodie_> what about a partition dedicated only for boot ?
<melodie_> that could be a solution ?
<yofel> melodie_: that doesn't help if you install grub2 into the MBR
<yofel> or...
<h00k> yofel: I've seen it work just fine, even after Windows Updates, and it was caused by a third-party software
<melodie_> I suggested to a partition dedicated to boo
<melodie_> boot
<yofel> ah, whatever, It's impossible to create /boot on sda1 now anyway
<yofel> h00k: ok, then I'll look further in that direction, thx
<melodie_> yofel, I think if it's on a primary partition it should be ok, but I don't quite remember the doc I read about it, some time ago. that's somewhere there in the web
<melodie_> ok stop shivering, I go and get a ext4 out of this hard drive !
<melodie_> ;)
<melodie_> thks to all, bbl
<xfact> Ubuntu lucid lynx is good and not doing much major problems, I am discovering is so hardly and I will keep doing till Beta 1, if I like the performance, then I may install it on my PC for mainstream works
 * BUGabundo_remote found the MOST stupid OOo bug EVER
<BUGabundo_remote> humm who was our OOo guy?
<BUGabundo_remote> ogra?
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: around?
<BUGabundo_remote> open OOo write, press F11 to open style list
<BUGabundo_remote> is it ordered Heading 1, Heading 10, Heading 2, Heading N-9,
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<h00k> sure, what's wrong with that?
<Ian_Corne> It's wrong :p
<h00k> if it's sorting by value, I can understand it ordering that way
<h00k> er, 1, 10, 2, 3, etc
<h00k> but I can also understand it should be heading 1,2,3,4...10
<throughnothing> are empathy sounds not working in lucid for anone else?
<throughnothing> i cant get empathy to play any sounds
<melodie_> throughnothing, what if you kill pulseaudio ?
<throughnothing> melodie_, how do i d
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: back
<throughnothing> melodie_, i kil it but it starts right abck up again, and still no sounds from empathy
<cwillu> it's wrong, but non trivial to get right
<cwillu> about ten lines of python, so maybe a couple hundred lines of c to sort it right :)
<cwillu> assuming that they don't have such a routine handy already
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu h00k Ian_Corne still its WRONG.. I'll report it latter
<BUGabundo_remote> I got to beaf up , before heading there
<BUGabundo_remote> OOo BTS is _as_ bad as pidgin one :S
<h00k> I'm not sure what you just said.
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, sort on letters as letters, numbers as numbers, each contiguous stretch of which counts as a single token, which is then sorted number-block before letter-block
<cwillu> and god help you if you use unicode :)
<cwillu> also worth mentioning that not every region/language sorts such things the same way
<cwillu> and I'm not sure if c's locale stuff handles the sorting in the way you'd like
<tgpraveen12> hmm my tooltips now have a black bg
<cwillu> in which case it's not really an ooo bug, but in the localization libs
 * BUGabundo_remote opens ubuntu-bu and OOo page 
<tgpraveen12> anyone else in same boat?
<cwillu> which... makes this not fun :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ohhhh cwillu
<BUGabundo_remote> don't trick me!
<cwillu> (hi) :)
<BUGabundo_remote> (me goes testing in WinXP
<cwillu> I'm not kidding by the way :p
<BUGabundo_remote> Same
<cwillu> if xp works, you'd still need to figure out if it was because xp's localization sort ordering handles it, or if it's special cased and not working for some reason under linux
<BUGabundo_remote> you can make your comments in OOo BTS
<cwillu> hmm;  you can re-order those can't you?  i.e., explicitly order them?
<BUGabundo_remote> hum
<BUGabundo_remote> let me try
<BUGabundo_remote> I can not
<robin0800> tgpraveen12: mine are translucent and purple with white writing
<h00k> BTS as in...Bureau of Transportation Statistics?
<tgpraveen12> robin0800: hmm :-(
<tgpraveen12> mine have black bg with both radiance and ambiance
<BUGabundo_remote> h00k: Bug Track System
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> that'd actually be a good approach, just allow the user to put them in any order they want, and pre-order the default templates :)
<robin0800> tgpraveen12: actually some are black those in the notification tray that must be a bug not reading theme info
<bjsnider> Cyberkilla, there is either an nvidia issue with gnome-shell or a gnome-shell issue with nvidia, because it works fine on intel chips
<tgpraveen12> robin0800: i have black everywhere. in chromium,menu items, notification area
<tgpraveen12> etc
<h00k> I'm not sure how you'd order those as they're not all numbers and they're not all characters.
<cwillu> h00k, punctuation and whitespace would form a third class
<tgpraveen12> vish: has the tooltip background colour been changed to black from purple?
<h00k> ^ that, yeah.
<vish> tgpraveen12: idk
<cwillu> you could probably just sort them with the letters, although care would have to be taken for locales that used , vs . as the decimal point, as well as decimal groupings (which should be irrelevant from a sort standpoint)
<robin0800> tgpraveen12: actually i'm wrong its only the added tray icons from quassel and songbird that are wrong
<ebischoff> yofel : problem solved
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/537433e/op!
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/537433e/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537433 in openoffice.org "Writer Styles List sorts by number not style proper order" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> bug is here, sending upstream
<BUGabundo_remote> please comment UPSTREAM only
<h00k> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<BUGabundo_remote> stupid pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/537433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537433 in openoffice.org "Writer Styles List sorts by number not style proper order" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> it leave chars in paste buffer
<BUGabundo_remote> go figure
<h00k> ahha, trailing slash.
<yofel> ebischoff: what was it?
<ebischoff> for those interested : problem was a KDE black screen. Cause was that package "plasma-desktop" disappeared during this morning's online update of lucid. Reinstalling plasma-desktop solved the problem.
<bjsnider> eric bischoff runs linux? cool
<bjsnider> nwo 4 life
<ebischoff> it's not me, it's the other eric bischoff ;-)
<bjsnider> oh, it's the _other_ eric bischoff
<bjsnider> likely story
<ebischoff> i have much smaller arms and much bigger brain ;-)
<ebischoff> but yes we share the same name
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/528473 <- is the installer not being full screen normal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528473 in ubiquity "installer not full screen" [Undecided,New]
<ebischoff> bye everyone, thanks again yofel, thanks folks for all the great work on ubuntu lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> stupid OOo BTS doesn't allow me to use my secure password. no wonder I couldn't login
<yofel> ikt: it should be full screen on the netbook edition
<BUGabundo_remote> bah
<BUGabundo_remote> even there BTS is not sorted properly
<ebischoff> ah, btw, there's a problem with kivio. Package is in ubuntu's package lists, but not on the update servers, so apt-get install kivio fails.
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: yofel: h00k: cwillu: filed upstream http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=110056
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 110056 in Word processor "Writer Styles List sorts by number not style proper order" [Defect,Unconfirmed: ]
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu mind adding your comments there?
<BUGabundo_remote> or you rather have me copy them there?
<cwillu> If you don't mind copying them
<yofel> ebischoff: kivio doesn't seem to be in the lucid repos
<cwillu> Summary is probably wrong;  the problem is that it _doesn't_ sort numbers numerically
<cwillu> (sorry, tail end of a 20 hour day)
<cwillu> waiting for an email to say that a job is done so I can either go to bed, or fix it and _then_ go to bed
<BUGabundo_remote> np friend cwillu
<BUGabundo_remote> some one mind confirming thsat bug at LP ? thanks
<ikt> yofel: it was full screen in karmic for both normal and une, is there a change inc for normal?
<yofel> no idea, but if it was fine in karmic then tag the bug with regression-potential
<ikt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-live-cd-installer-gets.html <- http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S5bUO1CltbI/AAAAAAAAGeI/tBL4fS--7q8/s1600-h/image[20].png
<ikt> shows it as not full screen either
<yofel> that reminds me, we do have a ubiquity hugday today, but noone seems to work on it
<duffydack> I just tried a current daily live and there is now no sound where my sound was detected find before.., and the blank screen just before login bug is still there for me..
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu comments added. hope I manage to transmit your idea :S
<ikt> yofel: :< I'm working on it :P
<duffydack> I should install it again properly... maybe when I get my laptop back.
<BUGabundo_remote> DOH
<cwillu> I hope my idea was worth transmitting :)
<BUGabundo_remote> marked as DUPE
<yofel> ikt: i mean, the wiki page doesn't show much progress yet ;P (I'll join too later)
<BUGabundo_remote> http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=13141
<cwillu> that was quick :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: timed out (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=13141)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah LP bug found
<BUGabundo_remote> I should stop
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm maxing out my bug quota today ahah
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, natsort (mentioned in the dup) would seem to be exactly the thing I was suggesting
<ikt> yofel: yeah I noticed that as well
<BUGabundo_remote> OH S***
<BUGabundo_remote> Opened: Mon Apr 7 21:05:00 +0000 2003
<BUGabundo_remote> that's NEVER gonna be fixed :(
<h00k> BUGabundo_remote: obfuscated swearing is still swearing, please keep it family friendly :)
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry
<cwillu> yay, build finished mostly successfully!
 * cwillu goes to bed
<Cyberkilla> bbl
<woRg> hi anyone trying Lucid with Intel i810 graphics? got X working?
<jimlovell777> I have two stuck updates, parted and udisks. Is it okay to force the update ad install them?
<jimlovell777> They show up in the update manager but are greyed out and have persisted through several update cycles.
<woRg> if they're not critical on the system there shouldn't be much problem, but allways it's safer to upfrade without stuck updates
<woRg> jimlovell777: and as you say if it's only parted and udisks, both aren't critical
<BUGabundo_remote> jimlovell777: yeah  gparted libs been broken for a week
<BUGabundo_remote> DON'T upgrade them
<MichaelKohler> I updated to Lucid and now I get a `error 15: file not found` when booting.. i already tried to do grub-install, but that didn't help. what could I do?
<jimlovell777> A forum search finally turned up results. It seems that install libparted0 resolves the issue. Worked for me just now. Not sure if it's the proper solution though
<stefanlsd> How do i disable noveua and use the propietry nvida driver?
<jimlovell777> BUGabundo_remote: I was already installing libparted0 when you responded, It can cause anything short of file corruption and I'll be fine. I don't intend to use udisk, parted, gparted, etc... again on this install.
<BUGabundo_remote> stefanlsd: open hardware dfridrivers manager and TICK nivida blob
<BUGabundo_remote> jimerickson: read what MichaelKohler wrote above !
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo_remote: you mean the system / hardware drivers?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo_remote: dont think that works, will try again.
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo_remote: it tries to load the nvidia driver, but the noveua frame buffer stuff has locked the device, and the module doesnt load (i have the nvidia-current module)
<BUGabundo_remote> stefanlsd: ask in #ubuntu-x
<Damascene> hello, does any one have problem in evolution when trying to undo some type?
<bjsnider> opengl 4.0 spec has been released
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am trying to install lucid from usb disk. I am having problem that blkid is taking 100% CPU for long time without result. My HDD is 250 GB
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with this installer problem ?
<Tscheesy> install in text mode? Lucid is still alpha and should be used only by experienced users who can handle probs
<arand> aboSamoor: What happens if you run blkid by itself?
<aboSamoor> arand, I restarted the machine and it now does not run again while running the installer.
<aboSamoor> arand, now, I am facing another problem that once I choose the manual partitioning  ubi-partman exits with 141 code
<melodie_> throughnothing, you won't kill pulseaudio because it's a demon. you must stop it : sudo service pulseaudio stop
<arand> aboSamoor: Well, I don't really know, the only thing I can say is report bugs, and maybe try with the alpha, which is a bit more tested as far as the installer goes.
<yofel> melodie_: it's not a system service anymore (by default at least) but started by user sessions
<throughnothing> melodie_, oops, does empathy not work with pulseaudio ? that seems kinda silly
<yofel> so you have to kill pulseaudio if you want to restart it
<melodie_> yofel, is that so ? thus how do you manage it ?
<Cyberkilla> bk
<throughnothing> yofel, yes thats what i've noticed....how can i stop it completely without it respawning itself?
<melodie_> throughnothing, that's a possible issue : just test
<yofel> throughnothing: not sure, pulseaudio --kill maybe
<melodie_> throughnothing, do : sudo killall pulseaudio
<throughnothing> yofel, hmm still seems to respawn
<throughnothing> melodie_, i do that and its just running again right after with a new pid
<yofel> yep, it's set to respawn again, don't know how to change that
<melodie_> install htop program start it in console and try to see what processes pulseaudio uses
<yofel> throughnothing: why do you want to stop it anyway? you don't want sound?
<melodie_> you can start htop as root as well and use it to terminate processes
<yofel> melodie_: just about anything gnome related
<throughnothing> yofel, well empathy sounds are not working, so i wanted to see if they would work without pulseaudio running
<throughnothing> yofel, do empathy sounds work for u in lucid?
<yofel> throughnothing: I don't even use gnome and empathy neither
<melodie_> yofel, he wants to get sound in empathy, and I believe if he can't it may be related with other sound app such as pulseaudio
<yofel> melodie_: well, the problem is that pulse is the only audio backend gnome supports today, so if you remove it have fun to get any sound working
<yofel> I personally use pulse here in KDE fine too (need to have pavucontrol to control it though)
<throughnothing> yofel, yes i have that
<throughnothing> the interesting thing is if i open the pulse volume control and then send myself a message to empathy
<melodie_> yofel, what about Alsa ?
<throughnothing> I see "libcanberra" show up for a second with a telepathy/empathy icon an then go away
<yofel> melodie_: alsa is still used for the hardware output, but gnome can't use alsa directly anymore
<melodie_> throughnothing, start empathy from a command line as user, and see what the messages give, and also after, see the last message lines in /var/log/messages file
<melodie_> throughnothing, is there a group you should belong to to use empathy and maybe you're missing it ?
<yofel> melodie_: the gnome sound architecture was pretty much completely rewritten for better pulseaudio integration
<throughnothing> melodie_, it could be, im not sure, pretty sure i've added myself to @audio group
<melodie_> yofel, ok !
<yofel> why would one need a group for empathy o.O? that's a IM app...
<melodie_> throughnothing, check with the command "id" with no argument*
<melodie_> yofel, allright
<throughnothing> yeah im a member of teh audio group
<throughnothing> i'll try running it from the command line in a minute
 * yofel finds 'groups' less cluttered
<throughnothing> and seeing what i see
<Ian_Corne> *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09d95fc8 ***
<Ian_Corne> :(
<Cyberkilla> Ian_Corne: I had that error too, when i tried to do a safe upgrade. the first time in ages that I'd used aptitude too. Nothing bad came of it, so far..
<Ian_Corne> same
<tamran> howdy all, I've just intalled the 10.04 upgrade and I can't seem to log in with the gdm session manager
<yofel> Ian_Corne: use aptitude -q to get it work
<Cyberkilla> tamran: What happens?
<tamran> if I log in, it just kicks me back to the login prompt over and over again
<tamran> probably a gdm setting somewhere?
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, there is a bug that makes it happen twice, but i don't know of anyone recently complaining of it constantly looping.
<melodie_> is 8 Go enough for Lucid ? system and space to get updates and a few more applications : as a 64bits ?
<throughnothing> tamran, i have the same problem but its only twice as Cyberkilla noted....it kickse me off twice then I can log in fine
<tamran> I did it 4 times
<throughnothing> Also though, when I suspend my computer, it resumes at the gdm screen with my session that I was logged in as kiled
<tamran> now I'm back in the command prompt using irssi
<Cyberkilla> I had that with the nVidia proprietary drivers recently. I've switched to Nouveau in the meantime.
<throughnothing> tamran, what if you kill gdm and start it manually?
<tamran> I have just a standard install
<Cyberkilla> tamran: irssi > *
<throughnothing> Cyberkilla, the session killing thing during suspend?
<Cyberkilla> throughnothing: Yes, it actually dies BEFORE the suspend happens, as I heard the little drum roll.
<tamran> also, I can't seem to get back to my X session ... when I do alt-F7 it just shows a black window.
<throughnothing> Cyberkilla, ahh, interesting, im using non-proprietary intel drivers on my computer
<melodie_> what about disk space please ?
<Cyberkilla> throughnothing: When you resume, you eventually end up in the GDM screen. Hmm, I don't have an Intel card to test it on.
<tamran> oops, I found it, it's alt-F8
<throughnothing> Cyberkilla, yeah thats what happens to me, only started in the past few days
<Cyberkilla> tamran, try sudo stop gdm && sudo start gdm
<Cyberkilla> in a tty
<Cyberkilla> might start it up again
<tamran> Cyberkilla: ok
<Cyberkilla> if not, I'd edit xorg.conf and set it to the vesa driver or something (just to see if it's the graphics driver)
<melodie_> I think there is no xorg.conf Cyberkilla unless you create one
<melodie_> I did create one several times when I tested alpha 1 and following
<Cyberkilla> tamran: Really? Sorry about that. I thought everyone had a really sparse one. It's probably because I've been upgrading since intrepid
<Cyberkilla> *I meant melodie_
<tamran> Cyberkilla: well, restarting gdm didn't do nice things ... just an fyi, when I tried to log in in GDM it shows nothing for the session dropdown, and I should have both xfce4 and gnome installed
<melodie_> right
<tamran> Cyberkilla: no worries :)
<melodie_> tamran, what about uninstalling with --purge and reinstalling gdm ?
<melodie_> Cyberkilla, is 8 Go enough for Lucid system ?
<tamran> melodie_: so, apt-get --purge gdm?
<melodie_> sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: That's kinda dangerous. A reinstall is less hassle.
<yofel> tamran: I would rather try to purge plymouth and see if it fixes your issue
<melodie_> except if you see that it will uninstall half of the system, but until now it has not
<yofel> many of the current boot/X issues are plymouth related...
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: I think you do something like apt-get --reinstall install gdm, but I'm not sure.
<melodie_> well never know
<melodie_> Cyberkilla,
<melodie_> you can do:
<melodie_> sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall as you say, but if there is a file that's crummy somewhere it will still be there. so uninstalling it if it doesn't menace to break it all, is better
<Cyberkilla> melodie_: I did that, but deleted /var/lib/gdm first:P Naughty, I'm sure.
<throughnothing> melodie_, only thing i get when running empathy from the command line is this: empathy:13826): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<masu3701> is Lucid Lynx out there to try yet?
<arand> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<arand> masu3701: Yes, alpha3 is downloadable, or daily builds
<throughnothing> melodie_, i found this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194501  that says you need to install sound-themes-freedesktop package to get the sounds that empathy uses by default
<throughnothing> melodie_, may be a bug that this package should be installed by default
<masu3701> alpha3 is the beta of 10.4 ?
<throughnothing> im gonna see if that works now
<arand> masu3701: Nope not yet, release schedule is in the topic
<tamran> ok, I uninstalled, then reinstalled gdm which fixes everything EXCEPT gnome sessino is no longer an option.  So, I'm stuck with either xfce or xterm sessions
<tamran> this is all OK I guess, since I wanted xfce anyway
<tamran> but something strange is definitely going on
<tamran> is this a known bug/issue?
<tamran> I can look at the bugzilla but I'm about to head to school
<Cyberkilla> tamran: It isn't one I've seen in the Lucid forums so far.
<masu3701> so can i install lucid lynx alpha 3 from the update manager?
<tamran> this is a straight 10.04 install with xfce4 installed (other than that, plain)
<yofel> masu3701: sure, if you run it as 'update-manager -d' but you should wait for the beta unless you know what you're doing
<tamran> meaning, regular ubuntu + xfce4 added ... I wonder if xfce4 is conflicting somehow?
<tamran> silly question, what is the command to make compiz active in xfce?
 * tamran needs his expose feature
<charlie-tca> You have to install compiz
<Cyberkilla> tamran: compiz --replace &
<tamran> ahh, right.  Thanks Cyberkilla :)
<Cyberkilla> tamran: np. I assume it's he same command as in GNOME. It's doing the exact same thing.
<throughnothing> empathy sounds definitely appears to be an issues where the sound files do not exist by default
<throughnothing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed]
<tamran> hmm, it doesn't seem to want to work though
<Cyberkilla> tamran: how so?
<melodie_> throughnothing, I had seen that at some time : sound-themes-freedesktop but I would not have thought about it
<tamran> well, it works until I close the terminal window
<tamran> then it reverts
<masu3701> yofel: ok i will wait
<Cyberkilla> tamran: Press CTRL+D
<throughnothing> melodie_, well i installed it and i restarted empathy, and still no sound for me...then i changed my default sound theme to "default" from "ubuntu" and still no sounds
<Cyberkilla> enter the command, press enter than CTRL+D
<throughnothing> melodie_, so i'm still not quite sure, though that does seem to be an issue
<melodie_> throughnothing, would you consider writing a bug report ? empathy is installed by default so I think you would be right to do so
<tamran> err, wait I apologize, it's working
<Cyberkilla> tamran: that detaches it from the terminal
<tamran> Cyberkilla: I originally did it in the alt-f2 menu
<melodie_> throughnothing, would you join the people at that thread to give your feedback
<throughnothing> melodie_, im definitely up for filing a report, im just not sure if that was my only issue yet, still no sound working
<melodie_> ?
<tamran> it's workign now
<throughnothing> melodie_, sure
<melodie_> throughnothing, otherwise do the sound play in other apps ?
<throughnothing> melodie_, everything else works fine...totem, vlc, rhythmbox, firefox/flash
<vanishing> hi guys
<vanishing> i ran into this init problem yesterday
<yofel> hm, when exactly is sound supposed to work in empathy, just tried it out and I get no sound either
<melodie_> throughnothing, so...
<tamran> ok, xfce is workign well now
<tamran> yay
<melodie_> throughnothing, what when you start empathy from a console ? no message ?
<throughnothing> yofel, a good way to test is to enable the sound when accounts disconnect/connect, that way you can just turn on and off an account and try to get a sound....or if you have 2 im accounts you can im yourself from one to the other
<throughnothing> melodie_, nothing really relating to sounds
<vanishing> basicly theres a bunch of updates, and i took them, upon restart, i got a bunch of init: blabla main process ended, respawning in tty7
<melodie_> paste it to pastebin ?
<Damascene> is there any problem with evolution not being able to make undo?
<yofel> throughnothing: well, i enabled all sound notifications empathy has and it stays silent
<throughnothing> melodie_, i subscribed to that bug and added my comment though, so we'll see what happens, others on there said they have the same issue in lucid
<throughnothing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/400485/comments/38
<vanishing> cannot even get to gdm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed]
<vanishing> any thoughts?
<throughnothing> yofel, yup, same with me....seems like a big issue as empathy is now the default IM client and installed by default
<melodie_> throughnothing, well done !
<yofel> vanishing: er... *which* process is respawned all the time? and what graphics card do you have? and can you get to a tty with alt+f1?
<Damascene>  can some one try to write a message in evolution then try to undo some of his writing
<vanishing> yofel: a bunch of them, like upstart-udev-bridge, udev, rsyslog, cupid, dmesg etcetc...
<Bittarman> Damascene, works fine
<vanishing> yofel: i have both intel and ati, both have the same issue
<yofel> vanishing: o.O that's bad...
<Damascene> Bittarman, using ctrl +Z
<vanishing> yofel: yes i can get a tty with control alt f1, and i can login and startx
<Bittarman> Damascene, yep, and the button
<yofel> vanishing: really? and if you try to (re)start gdm?
<vanishing> yofel: sometimes i can do /etc/init.d/networking start and /etc/init.d/network-manager start to get network
<vanishing> yofel: restart gdm?
<Damascene> works now with me
<yofel> vanishing: 'sudo restart gdm' that should try to restart the gdm service, (or 'sudo start gdm' if gdm isn't started yet)
<vanishing> yofel: should i try it now?
<yofel> vanishing: can you see in some log where init start failing?
<yofel> /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog maybe
<vanishing> yofel: ugh...which one?
<vanishing> k
<vanishing> 1 sec
<vanishing> yofel: the only error message in syslog is :
<vanishing> yofel: Mar 11 12:18:15 Vanishing x-session-manager[1721]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file /home/vanishing/.config/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop: Key file does not have key 'Type'
<vanishing> yofel: and a Mar 11 12:17:31 Vanishing NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
<yofel> hm
<yofel> no idea then, I'm not that good at debugging upstart :/ anyone else?
<vanishing> sigh...
<vanishing> guys
<vanishing> please help me with this problem:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427281
<rye> vanishing, it looks like your processes are failing for some reason
<vanishing> rye: yea....but why..
<rye> vanishing, anything in dmesg ?
<rye> vanishing, I mean some segfault info?
<vanishing> rye: there was some initscripts updates yesterday
<vanishing> rye: 1 sec, let me check it out
<rye> vanishing, you may want to try running e.g. cron directly, /usr/sbin/cron -f - and see whether it fails. If it is not, then there is something wrong with your init scripts/upstart, etc.
<vanishing> yofel: nope...nothing in dmesg
<yofel> hm, that update would have been: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/2.87dsf-4ubuntu15
<vanishing> yofel: yes
<yofel> but it boots fine here o.O
<vanishing> rye: as far as i know, i can run networking and network-manager manually without problem...
<vanishing> yofel: yea...
<rye> yofel, vanishing the diff looks ok to me, and that will be run on shutdown
<rye> not dring startup
<vanishing> yofel: the thing is, i downgraded that packages, but still the same errors
<vanishing> rye: do you want my logs?
<yofel> ok, then it's not the fault of the initscripts package
<rye> vanishing, the thing is that I don't really know how to make upstart be verbose...
<vanishing> rye: oh..
<rye> 'cause there's something wrong with the startup procedure
<vanishing> rye: do i want this? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<yofel> vanishing: do you know which packages you upgraded since it booted fine the last time?
<vanishing> yofel: a lot of them..
<vanishing> yofel: but i downgraded most of the suspicious ones
<yofel> vanishing: well, do you know the last time you booted fine? you can check the dpkg log for the package names
<yofel> oh, hm
<vanishing> yofel: let me post them in pastebin
<vanishing> yofel: this: http://paste.debian.net/63735
<vanishing> yofel: but it seems everybody else using karmic dont have this issue...
<vanishing> yofel: i meant lucid
<Cyberkilla> I have tons of logs missing. A fresh install has boot.log, among other things. I have none of that.:O
<Cyberkilla> I have: Xorg.0.log, auth.log, daemon.log, debug, kern.log, messages, syslog, user.log.
<Cyberkilla> Am I missing any?
<Cyberkilla> *I _seem_ to have..
<vanishing> Cyberkilla: doesnt seem like you miss anything...o.o
<yofel> err... that depends on your installation I think, I have optional stuff like  jockey.log kdm.log pm-suspend.log ... here
<Volkodav> What packages are needed for Personal File Sharing ?  It is greyed out
<Cyberkilla> vanishing, yofel: Thanks. I'm sure I'm missing boot.log. There must be a thread on it somewhere.
<vanishing> Cyberkilla: boot? i dont have boot.log, only boot
<vanishing> yofel: anything seem suspicious in that update log?
<yofel> Cyberkilla: I don't have that either, only an empty 'boot' file
<yofel> vanishing: nothing I can think of... this is odd
<Cyberkilla> yofel: Weird, at least I'm not the only one. Looks like redhat disabled it in fedora. Perhaps ubuntu did a similar thing.
<yofel> Cyberkilla: what's that supposed to contain anyways?
<Cyberkilla> yofel: I can only assume it's supposed to contain all of the messages from when the computer booted. dmesg does that though, i suppose.
<yofel> Cyberkilla: we do have the kern.log syslog for that...
<yofel> where kern.log is essentially what dmesg outputs
<vanishing> this is fraustrating......
<vanishing> yofel: could you send me your /etc/grub.d/00_header and /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme files?
<yofel> 00_header: http://yofel.pastebin.com/NT8tzjZM | 05_debian_theme: http://yofel.pastebin.com/buNsZKtL
<yofel> vanishing: ^
<yofel> I disabled the theme wallpaper though
<vanishing> yofel: thanks a lot
<djr13> i'm getting a gpu lockup with nouveau and a nv18 card...any ideas/way to report?
<djr13> i tried #nouveau but no response.....
<djr13> even tried different combinations of kernels and nouveau versions (such as xorg-edgers)
<vanishing> anyone know how to solve startup init: main process ended, respawning issue?
<djr13> any ideas what might be causing nouveau gpu lockups with a nv18 card?
<djr13> works great with nv17...
<Volkodav>  I have samba installed but file sharing still greyed out saying I do not have all packages installed ? What else does it need ?
<melodie_> todays lucid : ubiquity fails with code error same as before
<melodie_> I'll try to debug later with the command line cjwatson gave me on a bug report
<djr13> with nv18 X freezes under anything gpu-dependent (except video? :/ )
<red> sudo apt-get install libmp3lame
<melodie_> Bug 525081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525081 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 (dup-of: 527057)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525081
<red> -> couldn't find package libmp3lame
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527057 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed error on partitions change" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527057
<red> ? :(
<melodie_> I got the same, in a netbook
<melodie_> nice purple color release by the way
<djr13> Volkodav: hmm forgot exactly what it's called...maybe something like libpam-smbpass
<djr13> is that installed?
<Volkodav> let me check
<Volkodav> pluggable authentication module for Samba
<Volkodav> installing now
<Volkodav> see if it helps
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> still greyed out
<Volkodav> may need to restart samba though
<adebarbara> Hi I just upgrade my notebook to lucid and my user has no sound after I log in gdm
<adebarbara> a new user has sound
<djr13> Volkodav: hmm...i remember Ubuntu would try to install the needed packages automatically when trying to enable sharing for the first time in Nautilus, haven't tried it for a while though
<djr13> adebarbara: I would guess something related to that user's pulseaudio settings...again that's a guess
<adebarbara> djr13, I remove .pulse from my user and nothing happen. Do you know where the pulse preference are?
<djr13> adebarbara: actually that would have been my guess
<adebarbara> :)
<djr13> or maybe there's another pulse-related config floating around somewhere...
<dbell> Hi, got a problem with lucid on my laptop (running it fine on desktop). When I'm booting up into lucid and the slash goes away, I hear the sound that happens when the login screen appears, but don't see the login screen. Only my mouse cursor and a "prompt" only best way to explain that: flashing underscore at the top left. When I press enter it loads the login so I can proceed. Any ideas why?
<lenios> dbell, try ctrl+alt+F7
<dbell> holding pressing ctrl and alt is putting text at top left of screen where the _ was
<dbell> (and nothing happens on that keypress)
<djr13> adebarbara: nothing at all has sound? what if you try to push it straight to alsa?
<djr13> adebarbara: oh and after deleting .pulse, did you log out/on?
<djr13> Volkodav: any luck after restarting samba?
<adebarbara> djr13, I remove .pulse and logout/login
<adebarbara> djr13, anyway I purge pulseaudio and reinstall
<adebarbara> now is working
<adebarbara> thanks
<vanishing> djr13: hey man..do you know anything about init: <package name> main process ended, respawning issue when booting up?
<djr13> adebarbara: cool, not sure what would have caused that in pulse system settings that wouldn't affect every user...
<djr13> vanishing: sorry, can't think of anything (don't be fooled, i'm kindof a newb here ;) ) what does your log look like?
<vanishing> djr13: well..look in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427281
<vanishing> djr13: its killing me...
<rye> vanishing, can you restart the system adding --debug switch to the kernel cmdline?
<djr13> anyone have an idea what i can try for getting gpu lockups under nouveau?
<djr13> make that, what i can try to avoid getting them, preferrably... :))
<vanishing> rye: ugh..ok.let me try that..it might take a couple mins..since sometimes can get network and other times cant..
<vanishing> rye: ty
<vanishing> rye: like linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-16-generic root=UUID=985e8811-3641-403a-999c-e59eb02b6b7c ro   quiet splash
<vanishing> rye: add --debug after that?
<rye> vanishing, yes, this is a debug switch for upstart (it parses cmdline) - my vm took 3 times more to load so that is expected. After this the /var/log/debug will contain info from upstart
<vanishing> rye: ok..ty
<vanishing> rye: will do that now
<vanishing> rye: be right back
<djr13> hmm don't mean to be lazy, but is there an Ubuntu X-specific irc channel anywhere?
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to install Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 on a laptop using LVM.. Done this many times before, even with lucid, but now the installer does show the LVM partitinos, but I cant change antyhing.. Does anybody know what I can do to fix this?
<vanishing> rye: ok..this is funny...after i add --debug, its all working now..
<vanishing> rye: lol...i gotta thank you..
<rye> vanishing, i hate apps that suddenly start working under debugger and that start working properly being run in debug mode
<rye> vanishing, no, no - that is not a fix! Either something else changed or it is all now masked
<vanishing> rye: lol..yea..
<vanishing> rye: o well..at least i can get to desktop now
<rye> e.g. by increased startup time...
<vanishing> rye: let me check the debug log
<vanishing> rye: startup times is the same i think..
<rye> vanishing, ah, vm has pretty slow terminal emulation...
<vanishing> rye: eh...this is the only "error" in debug:Mar 11 14:29:00 Vanishing init: job_process_trace_fork: Failed to set options for new anacron main process (1360), probably not yet forked: No such process
<vanishing> rye: let me try to restart again without --debug..
<vanishing> rye: brb
<djr13> ha, how surprising, Ubuntu's X channel is #ubuntu-x :-/
<vanishing> rye: o.o.....its working without --debug now..
<rye> vanishing, awesome... have you updated anything else recently?
<vanishing> rye: nope....
<vanishing> rye: dont understand this..
<yofel> heh, that reminds me of my firefox... refused to start a few days ago. FIX: start with -safe-mode once -.-
 * yofel makes himself a note about --debug
<vanishing> yofel: lol...when someone has a problem, ask him "have you tried --debug"..
<coz_> hey guys.. ok.. new themes... of course buttons on the left "mac style" has to go...how about some new sounds?
<coz_> log in  etc
<arand> coz_: I would be happier if they just disabled them all *brrr*
<coz_> :)
<coz_> arand,  :)
<coz_> arand,  6years of that budumbump drum at log in is getting way past olde lol
 * arand uses tab completion in terminal BUBLU! , BUBLU!BUBLU!BULBLU!
<arand> coz_: Well, that one I don't mind too much, apart from that it really should be easily disable-able (gdm2setup...), I'm more bothered by the prolonged login sound, sounding as though it was taken from some jungle flick of the naughty kind *erhm*
<coz_> arand, oh ..well even that sound should be changed....dont think any of them will be though
<arand> But I say, switch all sounds of by default, huge improvement, seems professional, etc. (don't know how the gdm sound goes for accesibility though...)
<erik__> I'm getting frequent "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode", but it can't start in that either.. Not sure how to go on since the error messages seems trivial PreInit returned NULL for ""HID 413c:3010"" and PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
<erik__> Hum the PreInit thing was the error message that it supposedly don't like..
<guntbert> erik__: here it helped to use an older kernel
<erik__> I've got two machines (sameish hardware) that have the same error..  :) So I can test lots of stuff in parallel.
<erik__> guntbert, the same problem?
<erik__> and what kernel.
<syn-waker> hi all
<syn-waker> what will be new in ubuntu 10.04?
<guntbert> erik__: looks so - I didn't read the complete output - 2.6.32.16 fails and 2.6.32.15 works
<yofel> syn-waker: the alpha3 release notes have a list: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<syn-waker> great! thx
<yofel> syn-waker: actually a bit of that has changed
<yofel> syn-waker: you should get the final list on the beta release notes in a week
<syn-waker> k :)
<adapa> if i install an alpha version of lucid lynx, would apt be able to update it to the release when it is released?
<syn-waker> yes
<syn-waker> but it's better a clean install
<coz_> I doubt its better than a clean install :)
<adapa> why would a clean install be better? surely apt removes stuff that doesn't need to be there when it updates stuff
<syn-waker> yes but there may be bugs...
<coz_> clean install is always preferable for new versions of any  Os ...my opinion based on a few years experience
<syn-waker> an OS is too big to be bugless, so...
<syn-waker> where can i find a complete list of irc's?
<adapa> clean installs are better and i do usually opt for them but there's a lot of data flying about and i can't just go round reformatting hard drives all the time. is the release on target for 29th April?
<syn-waker> from freenode
<coz_> adapa,  as far as I know it is
<zniavre> syn-waker,  /list ?
<syn-waker> lol k:))
<guntbert> syn-waker: but that is *huge*
<Frijolie> anyone know why my iPod Touch appears twice on my desktop? (One as the drive label and another as plan 'ol iPod--with the icon of a camera)
<throughnothing> Frijolie, i dont know why but my iphone does the same thing
<charlie-tca> Because it works as both a camera and a storage device?
<throughnothing> one thing that I know is that before iphone support worked, the camera icon would show up but not work properly
<throughnothing> naw it seems like whatever was detecting that still find sit, but so does iFuse (which is what correctly mounts it)
<Frijolie> throughnothing, it's annoying...
<erik__> guntbert, :-) thanks but *.15 give me the same error.
<throughnothing> *now
<Frijolie> charlie-tca, i thought about that but I'm not sure...
<guntbert> erik__: then its a different issue - sorry
<Frijolie> plus, the folder structure on the device doesn't make much sense
<throughnothing> Frijolie, if its like mine, the "camera" icon will have the DCIM folders, but no actual images show up in it
<charlie-tca> That would be my thought.
<Frijolie> hard to know where to drag-n-drop the files you want to synch
<throughnothing> Frijolie, but the correct device has the DCIM folders as well, and those have the images
<Frijolie> throughnothing, yup, exactly what I've got
<throughnothing> Frijolie, one thing i do, is once its mounted, I unmount the camera one
<throughnothing> because it doesnt seem to be needed
<throughnothing> that way i dont get confused
<Frijolie> is this an Ubuntu thing or Apple firmware thingy
<throughnothing> pretty sure its ubuntu
<throughnothing> whatever the default thing is (something with gvfs i assume) that detects cameras pugged in
<Frijolie> throughnothing, I do that as well, it's just kinda a pain in the neck you have to do it
<throughnothing> thinks the iphone/ipod touch is a camera for some reason even though it cant access the image files
<Frijolie> I guess we're just lucky it mounts at all--must have taken some serious reverse engineering
<throughnothing> i would imagine whatever that is needs to be patched to notice when its an iphone/ipod touch and not dod anything
<throughnothing> thats just my hunch, im no expert there
<throughnothing> Frijolie, yeah it did, i actually watched them work on it for a while as its something i was very interested in....lots of crazy reerse engineering
<Frijolie> hmm...the iPhone has a camera but the iPod does not
<Frijolie> must be something in the firmware that says it's a camera and Ubuntu takes the firmware's word for it
<throughnothing> yeah i think its something like that
<throughnothing> and that detection needs to be smart enough to say this is an ipod touch/iphone, im not gonna be able to read it, so dont do anything
<Frijolie> probably cause it's the same firmware for an iPod/iPhone
<throughnothing> yeah could be
<throughnothing> they look like the same device i think
<Frijolie> darn Apple (Ubuntu's cousin)
<throughnothing> yeah...its gonna be android for me once my contract is up
<throughnothing> by then it'll probably be a nexus 2
<throughnothing> or nexus 3 hehe
<Frijolie> Amen!
<Frijolie> I got a Blackberry Curve...
<Frijolie> that's another story
<throughnothing> the iphone is awesome but putting up with their crap is too much
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<throughnothing> guntbert, sorry :P
<Frijolie> guntbert--we're talking about Ubuntu support of our devices..chill man
<guntbert> throughnothing: :) - Frijolie read your last statements please :-)
<throughnothing> it is definitely great that lucid will support iphones out of the box, thats hella awesome
<Frijolie> Ubuntu is working on support of Blackberries
<Frijolie> guntbert, "that's another story" was my last statement and why I didn't continue to carry on
<Frijolie> and it's not like we're talking over anyone else in here...you can hear a pin drop
<skyjumper> anyone have a solution to the firefox font rendering bug that doesn't involve rebuilding the whole package?
<guntbert> Frijolie: ok - thats true too - but it still was a bit distracting (for me) - please don't take my admonition too serious though :-)
<Frijolie> guntbert, fair enough :)
<burzki> who knows how to change the window buttons back to the right?
<ZykoticK9> burzki, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Bittarman> ok, I had to re-install gdm, is there a package I need to get the log-in theme back?
<zniavre> ubuntu-artwork ?
<burzki> thanks.  got it.  if devs are going to go moving thigns like that around, can't they atleast amke it a choice optoion and not just do it to us against our will???
<Bittarman> zniavre, cheers
<ZykoticK9> burzki, if you have a forum account you might want to cast a vote on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<Bittarman> I like it on the left :P
<burzki> thanks.  i just came from there.  i came here to find how to change it because i didn't want to read through 11 pages of comments to find the change.
<melodie_> I reported this bug anew :
<melodie_> Bug 525081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525081 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 (dup-of: 527057)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527057 in ubiquity "ubi-partman failed error on partitions change" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527057
<melodie_> this time it was with the 64bits version
<burzki> 40 pages
<Blue1>  just upgraded from suse to ubuntu.  I nuked all the .gconf files, but the window mimimise, maximise, and close, are on the left hand side of the window, instead of the right.  How do I fix?
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<melodie_> is there a dedicated chan for the Netbook Remix 9.10 version ? do someone know about that here ?
<erik__> sigh.. Well X seems to work the first time I boot after doing a big update, then it goes back to that error message.
<erik__> Running Low-graphics-mode..
<ZykoticK9> melodie_, there is no dedicated "Netbook Remix" or "Netbook Edition" channel -- so if you're using 9.10 then it's just #ubuntu i'm affraid
<melodie_> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<erik__> how do I run the xserver without that ubuntu failsafe thingy.
<melodie_> erik__, do you have a xorg.conf in this install ?
<melodie_> erik__, ?
<melodie_> erik__, I just asked a question to you : do you know if there is actually a xorg.conf file in your ubuntu ?
<erik__> melodie_, The default nothing generic screen etc..
<melodie_> what is the graphic card of your's ?
<melodie_> erik__, ? the graphic card please ?
<erik__> good question Intel integrated I would guess.
<melodie_> erik__, do "lspci | grep Video" in the console and tell me
<erik__> 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<melodie_> erik__, is it the full output ? give me all with the prompt too please
<erik__> erik@usb2:~$ lspci | grep -i VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<melodie_> ok
<erik__> the first one was from lshw
<melodie_> do you have intel driver installed ?
<melodie_> xorg-xserver-intel or looking like this ?
<erik__> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<erik__> un  xserver-xorg-video-intel-mod
<melodie_> ii : means installed ?
<melodie_> ok
<erik__> yes directly from  dpkg -l
<erik__> so the modesetting one isn't installed.
<erik__> It should be: un  xserver-xorg-video-intel-modesetting
<melodie_> you go to tty, then you create  a xorg.conf file, then you come back : to do this you first stop gdm then after you install the file in /etc/X11 and then you restart gdm and come back either with Ctrl+Alt+7 or maybe Ctrl+Alt+8 : is that ok ?
<melodie_> to stop gdm:
<melodie_> sudo service gdm stop
<melodie_> to restart it
<melodie_> sudo service gdm start
<melodie_> to create xorg.conf file:
<melodie_> first put the other one out of the way
<melodie_> like this:
<melodie_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-back
<melodie_> then create a new one:
<melodie_> sudo X -configure
<erik__> ok I'll do that and com back
<melodie_> it will create it under home under the name "xorg.conf.new"
<melodie_> so you must install it*
<melodie_> this way :
<erik__> np
<melodie_> sudo mv /home/*user*/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> :)
<melodie_> wait
<melodie_> after you create it :
<melodie_> edit it with nano and comment out the line "bus id"
<erik__> I'll do it on the other machine so it' np if some thing ucks up I can just try it on this one..
<melodie_> it's of no use and it bothers more than anything, and also check you get the video modes:
<melodie_> after the first lines in screen section and just before the first subsection:
<melodie_> DefaultDepth 24
<melodie_> then in the subsection after, where there is depth 24, just before the line "EndSubsection" : add this:
<melodie_> Modes "1024x768" or other video mode accordingly to what you need to get
<melodie_> this should be ok after you save it, and restart gdm.
<melodie_> ok ? don't forger the " when needed and don't put ones where it's not needed ^^
<melodie_> s/forger/forget/
<MikeChelen> the "synchronize on ubuntu one" command from right-clicking on a directory doesn't seem to have any effect
<erik__> melodie_, Hum hum!.. If I run just  "X" from command line it works fine..
<erik__> it runs with intel driver at 1920x1200
<erik__> but I still get these errors (which ubuntu fail safe barks at)
<erik__> PreInit returned NULL for ""HID 413c:3010""
<erik__> PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
<erik__> The only mac think I have is my keyboard... But unplugging that didn't work..
<erik__> MikeChelen, Yeah ubuntuone-syncdaemon seems to get stuck waiting for something, at least over here.
<dupondje> smb mouting is bit foobar ? running @ 100% cpu ... :s
<MikeChelen> erik__: how can you establish that? it isn't showing any errors for me
<MikeChelen> dupondje: how is the smb mounted, through fstab?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/532024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532024 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb-brows uses 100% cpu after selecting Places-->Network" [Low,New]
<dupondje> its this :)
<erik__> MikeChelen, did a strace on it and it loop checks timeofday 10times per second. It shouldn't do that.. :-)
<MikeChelen> dupondje: ah ok, technically that is not mounting :D
<MikeChelen> erik__: gotcha, has anyone reported the bug yet?
<erik__> I would guess it loops somewhere while waiting for dbus.. But I dunno.
<erik__> MikeChelen, Don't think so, question is should one report it? :-)
<MikeChelen> erik__: yes please, it would be nice to have the ubuntu one nautilus integration features working
<melodie_> erik__, I gave you the steps I follow to get X to run properly on many Ubuntu installs that I did recently : if you don't try to follow them precisely you won't get a clear result, in my opinion
<rr72> anyone having crashes of document viewer?
<erik__> melodie_, Yeah I figured you would say that.. :-) Problem is the config works great when running with just "X" but doesn't work with GDM, so my conclusion is that it's a failsafe-X problem.
<melodie_> erik__, not really
<erik__> melodie_, But I'll add the 1024x768 and see what happens
<melodie_> it's a problem about the way the automatic detection works : not very well in a certain number of cases
<melodie_> what's your screen best resolution ?
<erik__> 1920x1200
<melodie_> add what is the best
<melodie_> ok then put that
<melodie_> don't forget to comment out "bus id" pci whatever, that bothers.
<melodie_> erik__, this way:
<melodie_> #	BusID		"PCI:1:0"
<erik__> Yeah but then that's the config I have. The X -configure was very nstructive.
<melodie_> this is added all the time but screws things
<melodie_> that's why it's the first thing to change in there
<melodie_> I could paste one old xorg.conf of mine if you want to see some parts ?
<Debian911> Any reason as to why libc6 in Lucid doesnt seem to have fallocate/fallocate64 enabled
<Debian911> rtorrent is reporting as not present when compiling
<Linux000> Does anyone know how to force 10.04 create and use an xorg.conf file?
<ZykoticK9> Linux000, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<bcurtiswx_> are the colors on the indicator-applet-session menu going to come back?
<Linux000> thanks, virtualbox guest additions needs xorg.conf, I was puzzled when it wasn't there.
<bcurtiswx_> as well as indicator-session green ? i kinda liked the difference
<ZykoticK9> Linux000, if you're running Lucid in a VBox VM and want quasi-mouse integration you might also be interested in http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox-mouse-integration
<Linux000> thanks
<Debian911> SSH issue resolved since yesterday?
<ZykoticK9> Debian911, do you have a bug number regarding this?  You seem to be the only person mentioning it.
<gwhipple> how do i get my wireless mouse to work
<MikeChelen> what kind is it? should be able to just plug in and go
<gwhipple> it was working in karmic
<gwhipple> plugged it in and light blinks but that's it
<gwhipple> got it working!
<gwhipple> now if i can only get the openoffice 3.2 icons to change to crystal
<gwhipple> it's installed, i change the setting, but the icons stay the same
<tamran> hi guys, can anyone help me with a missing dependency: Binary package hint: mediatomb-common
<tamran> hi guys, can anyone help me with a missing dependency: libmozjs0d
<yofel> tamran: seems to have been part of xulrunner, but not in the lucid version
<tamran> ahh
<tamran> is there a way I can fix?
<yofel> !info xulrunner karmic
<yofel> ubottu: ping?
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> good bot
<yofel> we don't seem to have 'xulrunner' in lucid anymore, only xulrunner-1.9.1 and 1.9.2
<tamran> ahh
<tamran> so, in other words, no?
<yofel> no, the libmozjs0d package doesn't exist in lucid anymore, but I'm not sure if the bug should be in xulrunner or mediatomb...
<tamran> yeah, I'm trying to install mediatomb
<tamran> is there any reason it was removed?
<yofel> tamran: xulrunner (1.8) is obsolete. we use 1.9.1/1.9.2 now
<yofel> but wtf?
<tamran> ?
<tamran> here's hoping it is just one of those "push forward" things and I can get some functionality back
<yofel> libmozjs2d exists on debian testing and unstable as part of xulrunner-1.9.2, but not on lucid o.O?
 * yofel goes reading changelogs
<tamran> cool! maybe I indirectly helped :)
<yofel> err. part of xulrunner-1.9.1 actually
<h00k> I wish Metacity compositing wasn't broken on Lucid and my EEE
<Debian911> ZykoticK9: I dont mate, Kizz something was in here yesterday (my time) and did a live reinstall on his spare box next to him - exact same issue. Upgrading from Server 9.10 to 10.4 kills ssh on port 22 AND 9004 - he could reproduce it and also said it was already listed as a bug so I didnt signup to create a bug report
<Debian911> on another note for some reason fallocate doesn't look like its being recongized while compiling rtorrent - using latest 2.6.33 kernel, ext4 - latest libc6. Anyway to test?
<ZykoticK9> Debian911, i was just curious, i remember you mentioning it yesterday as well - but haven't see SSH mentioned since, figured if there was an SSH bug channel would be flooded with it, perhaps if it's only affecting server/upgrades we aren't seeing much action... yet.  Hope you find a fix :)
<tamran> what is the relation between ubuntu and linux mint?
<ZykoticK9> tamran, as that isn't a Lucid support/discussion - perhaps you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tamran> no problem ZykoticK9
<ubuntulover> Hi i am running Xubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 and its kernel panicked and its still running. how?
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-12
<yofel> ubuntulover: how do you know that it's panicked if it's still running? or did it just oops?
<solid_liq> yofel, if the capslock and numlock keys won't turn their lights on or off, then the system is frozen
<yofel> solid_liq: well, yes, but he says it's still running, or do I just have a odd definition off running<->frozen?
<solid_liq> yofel, it'll still be running when it's frozen (the computer itself), but nothing will respond
<yofel> well, that's why I wanted to know if he's *sure* that the kernel panicked. Some people wrote on oops reports that they thought the kernel had panicked
<yofel> well, he's gone
<yofel> sry if my question wasn't clear
<sebsebseb> Hi
<yofel> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> yofel: I just read this and all the comments http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-gets-new-logout-dialogues.html removing the Gnome count down :(, well at least it's something to try in vm when I get lucid updates.
<sebsebseb> also surely there is a way to have the count down back :)
<Debian911> can anyone confirm that the version of eglibc (2.11.1-0ubuntu4) is superior then that of Debian Expermential is using as I can see there version 2.11-0exp6 lists a fix for "Add the fallocate64() syscall.  Closes: bug#568924" but cant see it listed in Ubuntus' changelog
<sebsebseb> yofel: hi by the way
<Debian911> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.11.1-0ubuntu4/changelog
<Debian911> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.11-0exp6/changelog
<Debian911> respectively
<Damascene> did the problem with the icon get fixed?
<yofel> Debian911: as I can't find a bug in ubuntu about this you could file a bug on launchpad against eglibc and put a watch on the debian bug on it
<Debian911> yofel: I'm not sure if its already fixed - was just wondering is all, are you saying that it hasn't been or log a bug to CHECK?
<yofel> Debian911: tbh, no idea, if anything you could ask the packagers in #ubuntu-motu or the devs in #ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> FWIW, Debian911's reference-> it is fixed in Lucid's current eglibc.
<crimsun> i.e., compare http://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=commitdiff;h=1f3615a1c97a030bca59f728f998947f852679b9 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/eglibc/lucid/annotate/head:/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/wordsize-64/Versions
<kai_> Synaptics doesn't work anymore :(  (EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad""
<kai_> Also, tpconfig and gpointing-device-settings cause this: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Debian911> crimsun: sorry was a mislick on this window thus closed it mate - wasn't quite sure what your saying in #ubuntu-devel - first link is loading, 2nd isn't
<kai_> Why is this?
<yofel> kai_: about the latter: can you give the full error? exit status 2 is used for more than one case
<kai_> yofel, http://pastebin.com/niU0U8XK
<kai_> "util-linux" is just an example, by the way.
<yofel> kai_: are you sure that you have enough space left on /var/lib/dpkg/info? or did you crash your pc after installing updates the last time these packages were updated?
<kai_> yofel: I think the battery might have died during an upgrade.
<yofel> urgh
<kai_> and I think I have enough space.
<kai_> I tried sudo apt-get -f install
<kai_> didn't change anything
<solid_liq> how do I report that my laptop locks up fairly frequently while running this version of ubuntu?
<yofel> ok, then the package scripts are zero byte files as they weren't yet synced to disk and were restored from journal without contents
<yofel> lemme fetch the solution
<kai_> Also, /usr/bin/gpointing-device-settings and /usr/bin/tpconfig are both empty.
<kai_> yofel: Actually, those weren't installed during an upgrade.
<EagleScreen> solid_liq: would be useful if you determine if kernel is crashing or if X server is crashing
<kai_> I'm quite sure that my laptop didn't die while I was installing gpointing-device-settings and tpconfig.
<kai_> solid_liq: Is the caps lock or numlock key flashing when it locks up?
<yofel> kai_: maybe shortly after? ext4 takes its time to sync files
<kai_> yofel: ah, perhaps
<kai_> yes! it was in spanish class today
<kai_> it died a bit after I installed the packages
<panfist> is xdmcp changed from karmic in lucid? i have never been able to get xdmcp working smoothly in karmic
<yofel> kai_: see the workarounds on bug 512096 to get dpkg working again, after that run 'sudo debsums -s' and reinstall all packages that have corrupt files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<kai_> okay
<EagleScreen> what happens with package sun-java6-plugin in lucid?
<kai_> yay, dpkg is working again! thank you!
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, it's a hard lockup (numlock and capslock won't respond)
<kai_> yofel: there is no debsums command :(
<yofel> EagleScreen: has been moved to the canonical partner repos
<solid_liq> kai_, aptitude install debsums
<yofel> kai_: you might have to install it first ;)
<kai_> xD
<EagleScreen> kai_: screen result in freeze?
<solid_liq> eagles0513875, any idea how to report this?
<kai_> EagleScreen: ...?
<EagleScreen> sorry kai_ that was for solid_liq
<yofel> EagleScreen: note that the sun-java6-plugin doesn't work with firefox 3.6 in lucid unless you fix a symlink
<EagleScreen> yofel: i will try use it in Arora
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, the mouse stops responding if it freezes while the screen is active
<EagleScreen> telll me good luck
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, most of the time though it seems to freeze when it tries to turn off the monitor
<yofel> EagleScreen: if arora uses xulrunner then it should be fine
<kai_> arora does NOT use xulrunner ._.
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, I'm running one of the new core i5 processors with the GPU in the same package as the CPU
<EagleScreen> solid_liq: graphics card model?
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, it's the Intel integrated GPU
 * yofel was talking about bug 532174 if anyone should ever be affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<yofel> solid_liq: what does 'lspci | grep VGA' give?
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, the new version of Intel GMA HD
<solid_liq> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<solid_liq> yofel, ^^
<yofel> wow, nice example of telling nothing o.O
<EagleScreen> solid_liq: did u use pastebin before?
<solid_liq> you want something pastebin'd EagleScreen ?
<EagleScreen> yes
<solid_liq> what?
<EagleScreen> /var/log/Xorg.0.log AND /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, I'll just stick them on my website
<kai_> yofel: apt is fixed now, but why is Synaptics not working?
<EagleScreen> kai_: touchpad not working?
<kai_> yeah.
<EagleScreen> not working at all?
<kai_> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad""
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, http://solid.linux-coders.org/xorg_logs.tar.bz2
<kai_> EagleScreen: not at all, but the mouse still works somewhat
<kai_> barely.
<yofel> kai_: we had that already today, so you're not along, no idea why that would happen though. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/11/%23ubuntu+1.html#t21:51
<EagleScreen> solid_liq: come to #intel-gfx channel and ask if they expect that kind of problems with your hardware
<yofel> s/along/alone
<EagleScreen> kai_: did you check you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, okay
<kai_> EagleScreen: yes, and I've reinstalled it multiple times
<EagleScreen> kai_: can u move cursor?
<kai_> yes.
<kai_> and click, but that's it.
<kai_> the cursor also moves to the top right corner occasionally, which is annoying.
<kai_> I can't scroll.
<EagleScreen> kai_: did it work in karmic?
<kai_> I didn't use karmic because wifi didn't work. It was perfect in jaunty and in lucid until today
<kindofabuzz> why is parted and udisks showing in updates but greyed out?
<EagleScreen> kai_: file a bug against xserver-xorg-input-synaptics --> $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<EagleScreen> kindofabuzz: because that updates must require removal of software
<kindofabuzz> EagleScreen, so just leave it alone?
<EagleScreen> update-manager usually has fear to update software that need to remove other software
<EagleScreen> kindofabuzz: if you want a full upgrade removing obsoleted packages and your aptitude doesn't crash, run $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<kindofabuzz> k
<kai_> Filed.
<Overand> So, the final decision was for 2.6.32?
<Guest70077> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest70077> what volume control?
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys after updating to lucid I can't receive files via bluetooth in my pc. It keep saying something like this 'Please verify if the program "Personal files sharing" is installed correctly. Anyone knows which package is that ?
<Guest70077> I cant find the volume control to change anything
<EagleScreen> Guest70077: open terminal -> run command: alsamixer
<Guest70077> okay but there is still no file/change device
<Guest70077> this is what I have:  00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<jaysonsantos> Find it. It is gnome-user-share, thank you
<karma_police> anyone tried to install alpha 3 yet?
<crimsun> alpha 3's kinda dated at this point.
<Dr_Willis> yep. thats the way it always seems to work.
<Dr_Willis> a new install.. would need like another cd+ of updates right now :)
<karma_police> whats the latest? i tried to install alpha 3 on my vm and it just hangs
<crimsun> use a daily-live
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<Dr_Willis> yep - thats a good idea.
<karma_police> i'm a noob.. whats a daily live?
<Dr_Willis> I really need to do somtghing with this machine. ive abused it so much - it needs a clean install
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  if you are a noob - that its proberly not a good idea to be using LucidLynx then
<Dr_Willis> a daily build of the ISO file with all updates.
<Dr_Willis> Beta 1 schedule release = March 18th.
<karma_police> well, i am just wanting to play with it in a virualbox... i say i'm a noob.. i've been ubunting since 9.04
<Dr_Willis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with Alpha3 also. had to idmenetly update/upgrade to even get a working system with it
<karma_police> i'm just bored.. trying to see whats ahead
<Dr_Willis> lots of fighting over default theme decisions proberly.... :)
<Emzzzz> http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268361921.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<karma_police> been reading reveiws.. don't know that i will like the new buton placement either
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  its trivial to change.
<Dr_Willis> but its still a silly thing to do.
<Dr_Willis> all the hype and nonsence over the themes and artwork. are overshadowing other imporntant changes and new features.
<karma_police> i guess they are trying to please the mac'ers.. lol
<crimsun> everyone has an opinion or three ;-)
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall myt mac having the buttons on the left...
<Dr_Willis> but i got an OLD mac..
<Dr_Willis> and its a doorstop now
<karma_police> i think x has it on left
<karma_police> i was a windows user so not very familiar with mac anyways
<Dr_Willis> I find fundamental gui changes to the defaults with no real 'debate' on  the change. to be a bit.. bothersom.
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: WRT hype, yeah, most of the work has been going into fixing bugs
<crimsun> no one really appreciates how much work goes into polish *or* fixing bugs
<Dr_Willis> lets just put them on the bottom left! or a vertical titlebar like some of these light weight wms use! :)
<karma_police> maybe they will fix the cd drive bug.. my ubuntu tries to keep my cd-r's lol
<crimsun> karma_police: "keep"?
<Dr_Willis> crimsun:  yep.  all these news sites go on and on and on about how 'sexy' the new themes look.. but wait.. they LOVED the old themes.. so whats so much better now.
<karma_police> have to reboot to get my cd back
<karma_police> sudo eject doesn't work
<crimsun> karma_police: meaning your drive doesn't eject the disc?
<karma_police> right
<crimsun> karma_police: what does strace tell you?
<Dr_Willis> I still have major USB hard drive speed issues and resets with 9.10 .. going to upgrade to  10.04 this weekend to see if that fixes it.
<karma_police> i don't know.. not familiar with strace
<crimsun> we've already landed a change in linux to make the eject do what the user generally intends
<Dr_Willis> heh - ive gotten where i remove my optical drives in mopst of my machines.. i rarely use them any more :)
<karma_police> i have an issue with my desktop icons piling on top of each other.. unless i  "clean up by name" is there a way to keep that as a default?
<karma_police> yeah i love live usb
<crimsun> karma_police: tick the "Keep aligned" checkbox?
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  seen that issue for ages. Ive seen brainstorm suggestions.. but not seen any 'always auto clean up'
<karma_police> its not that big of a deal to me.. just one of them minor annoyances
<crimsun> annoyances/bugs/...
<crimsun> (it's a bug)
<karma_police> still haven't messed around with samba yet either.. i want to share my secondary hdd
<karma_police> lots of reading.. lol
<Dr_Willis> the samba-doc package has books that teacy you many things. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye work time
<karma_police> that in repo?
<crimsun> yes
<bjsnider> i'm tired of the whining about the buttons on the left
<bjsnider> leave it alone
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Where can I find .deb packages for linux-next kernel?
<Milos_SD> I need it for one 5 year old laptop ... I see there is some changes in firmware loading for ipw2200, and I would like to try if that will help to get wireless working on that laptop. I would compile it, but it would take about 4h to do it on that laptop.
<mustelo> I'm missing my volume control icon in the top panel. is this something I can restore?
<karma_police> i cannot get 10.04 to install.. have dl and burned at least 4 times now
<karma_police> guess i will just have to wait for final release afterall.. or at least beta
<mustelo> karma_police, what's going wrong?
<ddecator> mustelo, did you accidentally delete the applet or did it just disappear?
<mustelo> ddecator, I'm pretty sure it disappeared. always the possibility it was me though. it doesn't show up in the "add to panel" dialogue though...
<ddecator> mustelo, hm...you could try restoring the panels, although that will return them to default so it might be a pain if you have a lot of launchers or applets on there
<mustelo> ddecator, would that restore it even if the volume applet isn't in the list of possible things to put there?
<ddecator> mustelo, should, although i can't make any promises
<mustelo> ddecator, fair. how do I restore it?
<ddecator> mustelo, let me find the command a second...
<ddecator> let me try it a sec to make sure it works
<ddecator> it requires a log out and log back in, i'll brb
<mustelo> k
<ddecator> there we go, it worked
<ddecator> mustelo, ready?
<mustelo> ready to rock
<ddecator> mustelo, perfect. just run "rm ~/.gconf/apps/panel" in a terminal, then log out and log back in
<mustelo> alright give me a sec
<mustelo> ddecator, that's a directory for me
<mustelo> should I run rm -r?
<ddecator> mustelo, yup, sorry about that, haha
<mustelo> alright
<mustelo> brb
<mustelo> still no volume applet
<ddecator> did it reset?
<mustelo> yes
<ddecator> strange...what version of ubuntu?
<ddecator> wait
<ddecator> sorry, just realized what channel we're in...
<mustelo> lol... yeah.
<ddecator> i'm used to talking on -bugs, haha
<ddecator> let me take a look...
<ddecator> i wonder if it's related to the indicator-sound package
<denis-k> is lucid going to have any improvements to older hardware and/or ati cards?
<ddecator> mustelo, oh, the sound applet is part of the notification applet...
<mustelo> what's the actual name of the package?
<ddecator> that's what i'm trying to find...
<kermiac> ddecator: indicator-sound?
<ddecator> mustelo, can you add the indicator applet to the panel?
<ddecator> kermiac, i don't know much about the background of applets, haha
<mustelo> ddecator, it's already up there, but I can add a second instance, yeah
<ddecator> mustelo, the sound applet shows up for me when i add it...
<mustelo> all that shows up is the chat/microblogging envelope thing
<mustelo> (when I add it, I also have a bunch of other stuff hanging out up there)
<ddecator> odd, i'm not sure if that's something wrong with the indicator applet, or something else...
<mustelo> woops, indicator applet just crashed
<mustelo> seems to answer that question
<sqwertle> I'm getting a lot of acpi errors when trying to boot, what can I do to remedy this?
<ddecator> especially if it crashed as a result of the sound applet
<mustelo> The problem cannot be reported:The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<ddecator> kermiac, this is off-topic, but do you have a specialization?
<ddecator> mustelo, of course...
<mustelo> is there any way to run indicator-applet in debugging mode or recover the error message from that crash?
<kermiac> ddecator: as that really is o/t - pm me mate :)
<ddecator> touche
<ddecator> mustelo, let me check if any bug reports have been files
<ddecator> s/files/filed
<h00k> I'm pretty sure Brittany's iPod Touch is synching with Lucid on my netbook right now (Rhythmbox)
<ddecator> mustelo, alright, i'm looking at one report...can you see if you have indicator-sound installed?
<mustelo> I do not
<ddecator> that could be the problem =)
<ddecator> mustelo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/526796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526796 in apt "No sound applet on the gnome panel" [Low,Confirmed]
<mustelo> indeed... how did that get removed?
<ddecator> apt sometimes doesn't install it, the report hasn't found an exact cause
<mustelo> interesting.
<mustelo> reinstalling.
<ddecator> mustelo, good deal. let me know if it fixes the problem for you =)
<mustelo> will do
<ddecator> sqwertle, are you seeing errors because plymouth isn't working correctly?
<ddecator> h00k, very nice!
<sqwertle> ddecator: plymouth? I'm working on typing up the errors atm, but I don't think so.
<sqwertle> It's a fresh install
<ddecator> sqwertle, plymouth is supposed to display a splash screen during bootup. do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<ddecator> or is it not booting at all?
<sqwertle> No. I have Mobile Intel® HD Graphics.
<sqwertle> It's not booting at all, not after the install
<ddecator> did you install using a live cd?
<mustelo> ddecator, all set. just had to reinstall and login/logout. thanks a lot :)
<sqwertle> Yes
<sqwertle> I received these errors with that as well beginning the install process until I chose the advanced boot options with "noacpi"
<sqwertle> after that it worked fine.
<ddecator> mustelo, no problem. feel free to let mark that bug report as effecting you if you have an lp account, and you can let them know that installing the package resolves the problem =)
<ddecator> sqwertle, i don't know much about acpi. does the live cd work if you use it to run a live session?
<mustelo> ddecator, sure, I'll do that.
<ddecator> mustelo, assuming there isn't already a comment saying that installing that helps...i can't remember if there was or not
<sqwertle> if I use the "acpi= off" command yes
<mustelo> ddecator, there is a comment which says "I also don't have sound indicator applet on recently upgraded to 10.04 alpha machine. But indicator-sound package is already installed." so perhaps it's not relevant
<sqwertle> It's entirely working now
<sqwertle> I was unaware of a difference between noacpi, pci=noacpi and acpi=off
<sqwertle> I feel foolish =$
<sqwertle> Thanks (sorry about using enter for punctuation, bad habit)
<ddecator> mustelo, interesting...perhaps it isn't related, let me check the report again a sec
<ddecator> sqwertle, no problem, glad you got it working =)
<Guest20693> How do I add the volume control (speaker) to the taskbar in lucid?
<mustelo> Guest20693, funny you should ask...
<Guest20693> i tried "add applet" but it's not there.
<mustelo> Guest20693, can you check if indicator-sound is installed?
<ddecator> haha, that's crazy
<ddecator> well, if it's the same thing, then this is definitely a bug...
<Guest20693> yes
<mustelo> ddecator, I think I'm going to add that comment anyways, because it might help some people at least
<ddecator> Guest20693, the sound applet is part of the indicator applet
<Guest20693> dpkg shows it installed
<ddecator> oh, now that's even more interesting...
<mustelo> would there be any reason for dpkg and apt-cache policy to disagree?
<Guest20693> ddecator: this is what I got back from dpkg -- ii  indicator-sound                                   0.1.3-0ubuntu1
<ddecator> i have an older version installed on my system...
<ddecator> Guest20693, what does it say if you check in synaptic?
<Guest20693> ddecator: let me check
<azendal> does anyone is testin ubuntu 10.04? that has problems with gedit?
<ddecator> azendal, can you be more specific?
<mustelo> for the record, I have indicator-sound version 0.1.2-0ubuntu1
<ddecator> mustelo, that's what i have as well
<Guest20693> ddecator: it shows installed in synaptic
<ddecator> Guest20693, what version?
<Guest20693> ddecator: 0.1.3
<ddecator> Guest20693, any idea if that was updated recently?
<Guest20693> ddecator: i don't know I installed and updated today...
<mustelo> ddecator, I just did sudo apt-get update and it still shows 0.1.2 as latest available
<Guest20693> ddecator: I updated from suse 11.0 to this release -- looks like novell is gonna bite the big one
<ddecator> interesting...
<Guest20693> ddecator: where may I report a bug?
<ddecator> Guest20693, let me check something...
<Guest20693> ddecator: k
<kermiac> ddecator: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound - indicator-sound (0.1.3-0ubuntu1) came out a few hours ago
<ddecator> ah, 32-bit has a newer version...
<Guest20693> system seems much faster w/o hal
<ddecator> kermiac, i was just checking the package archive ;)
<Guest20693> i have a 32 bit system and a 64 bit system -- my 64 bit system is running 9.10
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> now the question is, is this a problem that is temporary while the packages update, or is it a regression?
<Guest20693> ddecator: how can we find out?
<ddecator> Guest20693, that's what i'm wondering, haha
<mustelo> ddecator, i've been missing it for a few days, seems unlikely to be temporary
<Guest20693> some one has to say this:  "it's [volume control] dead Jim!"
<ddecator> mustelo, your issue was with apt not installing the package though. Guest20693 's problem is the installed package not working right
<h00k> ddecator: it didn't go, rhythmbox died on ejecting and the music doesn't show up on it :(
<mustelo> ddecator, good point.
<ddecator> h00k, dang...still in development though
<Guest20693> I use guayadeque for an mp3 player
<h00k> ddecator: but Rhythmbox shows the music on it and will play from it, so that's a step
<Guest20693> h00k: music will play on my system if I go into System/Preferences Sound, and futz with the volume control - I get a lot of buzzing, more futzing fixes that then mp3 plays ok
<Guest20693> YES, i DID install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddecator> well, i guess it doesn't hurt to ask. anyone else here using 32-bit that has updated their system in the past few hours?
<h00k> sure
<h00k> I have
<ddecator> h00k, mind checking what version of indicator-sound is installed on your system and if the sound applet in the indicator applet is working for you?
<h00k> ddecator: standby, my internets are acting up.
<ddecator> h00k, no problem, thanks in advance for testing =)
<Guest20693> ah it won't let me force version the previous version
<h00k> ddecator: turns out the update I was doing is still going
<ddecator> h00k, haha, alright
<jason_> is anyone having any trouble getting flash to work with chrome?
<jason_> cause i am
<Guest20693> jason_: i had problems with 64 bit yeah
<jason_> im on 32
<jason_> and bluetooth wont turn on
<Guest20693> jason_: not installed chrome on 32 bit system yet
<ddecator> jason_, working for me right now. how did you install flash?
<jason_> through the link offered on youtube, currently searching for it in package mgr
<h00k> ddecator: yeah, it's going to be a bit.
<ddecator> jason_, i have it installed from the official repos
<ddecator> h00k, no problem
<Blueguy> whoa
<jason_> im going there now, i avoided it because it only stated mozilla and netscape
<ddecator> jason_, you may need to uninstall the version you have now in order to get it to work properly
<Blueguy> anyone know what repo opera is in?
<ddecator> Blueguy, i think i had to use a ppa from launchpad
<Blueguy> ddecator: ahh okay
<Blueguy> yeah here it is:  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Blueguy> yippe skipy
<Blueguy> type at you later d00ds - thanks for all your help
<jason_> ok where do i find the flash player repo
<ZykoticK9> jason_, what do you mean by "repo"?  I'm unaware of a Flash repo (or even PPA for that matter, there probably is one).  You can install flash using Ubuntu Restricted Extras or just install the "flashplugin-installer" if that's all you need/want.
<jason_> i dont know whats going on, i did install it from pkg manager, still no functioning flash
<jason_> trying the restricted extras now
<jason_> :(
<jason_> im relatively new to linux
<ZykoticK9> jason_, i think that's just going to install the same package regarding flash i'm affraid...
<jason_> kind of forced myself to learn it quick as i dumped windows
<jason_> i think maybe i should run md5 because bluetooth isnt working either, but does with a live mint disc
<ZykoticK9> jason_, you did restart (i assume) firefox after installing flash right?  try opening about:plugins and see if it's listed
<jason_> well thats the thing, im using Chrome
<ZykoticK9> jason_, good choice!
<jason_> i should have said that i apologize, it works fine in firefox
<ZykoticK9> really?  haven't seen that before.  are you using "google chrome" or chromium-browser from the repo?
<jason_> google chrome
<ZykoticK9> umm, that might be the difference.  you might try installing chromium-browser, flash will probably work there.
<jason_> you rock, ill try it now
<jason_> haha just as soon as the restricted extras finishes
<jason_> any compiz "eye candy" for Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> jason_, what do you mean?  compiz is in Lucid...
<jason_> ZykoticK9 , awesome chromium was the answer
<ZykoticK9> jason_, :)
<jason_> ok i definately do not see compiz?
<jason_> i see its installed,
<ZykoticK9> jason_, system / preferences / appearance -- Visual Effects tab - can you change to Normal or Extra?
<jason_> oh yes I can, it appears to have default settings
<jason_> wobble....etc
<ZykoticK9> jason_, in a terminal type ccsm - and it will say that it's not installed and give you the "sudo install compiz-config-settings-manager" <- or similar, install that for ALL the eyecandy
<jason_> its minor, im a fan of the power speed and control of everything, and am learning more, but i did take a liking to Mint 7-8's aded settings
<jason_> i swear you'll be on my christmas list
<ZykoticK9> jason_, seeing as this channel is so slow right now, you got any other questions?
<jason_> a good recommendation for a ubuntu book for a beginner
<ZykoticK9> no idea man...
<jason_> i am getting familiar with unix file systems, but i see great value in learning my way around commands
<jason_> haha
<jason_> i get by with googling questions
<ZykoticK9> google and the Ubuntu online documentation are VERY handy!
<jason_> you have any ideas why it doesnt allow me to turn on bluetooth
<jason_> it works on any given live cd
<jason_> just gives me the option to turn it on, which does nothing at all
<ZykoticK9> i was able to get BT working yesterday?  i just plugged my usb BT dongle in and it started working...
<jason_> hmmm...it just sticks on "checking"
<jason_> i'll figure it out, i appreciate your help man
<ZykoticK9> jason_, enjoy Lucid man
<jason_> i am...i dont know what i could do for all your help....
<jason_> but thank you
<ZykoticK9> my pleasure!
<alkisg> Am I mistaken, or now with the new lucid theme the window borders are just 1 pixel wide, making it really hard to resize windows?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  is there anhy rationale for dropping OO.org hyphenations and thesauri from the writing aids packages?
<lubosz> is there a fix for the nvidia drivers yet?
<lubosz> aptitude keeps crashing because of libc
<cwillu_at_work> alkisg, corners should still be there, and you can always alt-middle-drag :p
<m0ar> My X-session randomly restarts after being logged on a frw minutes. It's NOT the bug when it restarts when you press a certain key, so I have no idea. Usually happens when the system if fully loaded, I've started up some shit and starts a chet with someone. Screen gets black and I return to the logon screen. Is this known?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, i'm just curious, but what graphics card are you using?
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: G100 series, for laptops
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: G105M, nVidia
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, wow nvidia - did not expect that.  Hope you find a fix man.  Best of luck.
<m0ar> Yeah, it's gay
<m0ar> I'd bet my money of plymouth stuff, but IDK. That caused my X problems last week, but renaming some file solved it until I did my last update ,_,
<m0ar> Hm, maybe it's renewed
<m0ar> Nope, still named plymouth-splash.conf.disabled
<m0ar> I'll have to leave for work, but anyone is free to query me if they know anything about this!
<ActionParsnip> Just remove plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Job done :)
<m0ar> Howto?
<ActionParsnip> Its a package like any other so you can use software center etc
<m0ar> Remind me, what's the purpose of plymouth?
<ActionParsnip> Its just a pointless boot graphic
<m0ar> Eh
<m0ar> So gone already
<ActionParsnip> Once removed you will get a text boot
<m0ar> I already have
<m0ar> eh
<m0ar> :c
<m0ar> Wierd
<ActionParsnip> Very weird. Have a websearch at work ;)
<m0ar> Yeah, good that you reminded me. Work.
<m0ar> Thanks for the discussion
<denis-k> Is anything related to karmic's theme conversed in here?
<denis-k> i mean lucid*
<Ian_Corne> there has been plenty of talking
<denis-k> the background of the buttons have to be clean...not engraved/depressed...makes it look tacky >.>
<denis-k> but im guessing thats already been talked about?
<kermiac> denis-k: there are a fair amount of bug reports regarding the new theme in lucid - see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bugs
<denis-k> kermiac: Well, what i have to say isn't really a bug, should I 'report' it anyway, or put it on brainstorm and hope it'll get noticed for the first time ever?
<denis-k> The buttons would look better with a small border around them..but I guess nobody wants to argue against me...
 * denis-k hears the echos
<infecto> hello
<infecto> modprobe nvidia
<infecto> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device
<infecto> and no nvidia 195 driver in repo :(
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ZykoticK9> infecto, if you are running Lucid, "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" will show you it's 195
<infecto> so
<infecto> rc  nvidia-glx-195                       195.36.03-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2            NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<infecto> why its rc?
<Ian_Corne> because it is rc :p
<ricotz> infecto, nvidia-vdpau package doesnt blacklist nouveau module so noveau allready taken your card
<infecto> ok ok :)
<infecto> how can i get my screen working back? :)
<infecto> hmm, somethings going on
<ricotz> just add "blacklist nouveau" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and update your initramfs
<denis-k> I knew nobody would care :)
<Uresu> Hi all, I run plymouth-set-default-theme [theme] and it doesn't update, even if I add --rebuild-initrd ..... any ideas?
<ohdearpleasehelp> I tried following a guide to get USB working with VirtualBox and to do so I had to edit fstab. I did that and now my computer doesnt boot. I popped in a live cd hoping to revert the changed but the only live cd I have doesn't support ext4 which of course I used on my hard drive install. Boot halts on can't mount fstab entry. Any ideas? I cant download a new live cd because my laptop only has one drive and 1 gig of ram.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, are you using VBox from the repo for from Oracles' site?
<Uresu> ohdearpleasehelp: USB just works with VirtualBOX NOW
<Uresu> You dont need to do that anymore
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: I downloaded it from Sun's site, VB-ose
<Uresu> ohdearpleasehelp: Do you have a USB memory stick?
<ohdearpleasehelp> Uresu: That's what I had gathered but it didn't just work for me, I got an error when I tried to enter the VM settings page. "USB Proxy could not be started".
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, OSE doesn't support USB!  but OSE is the ubuntu repo version.  The one from Sun is called PUEL or something like that.  So you got it from Sun right?
<ohdearpleasehelp> Uresu: Yea a 512MB usb stick, it's too small and my laptop doesn't support booting from USB, it's too old.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, are you using Lucid as the Host OS, or are you trying to run it as a Guest?
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Then I shouldn't have added the ose part, I got the non-free version from sun's site.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, is Lucid the Host OS?
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Lucid is the host and I was trying to run WindowsXP in a VM for iPhone/iTunes support.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, in a terminal type "groups" is your user in the "vboxusers" group?
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, OK - Lucid's VBox USB support is kinda broken right now -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox-usb-support-with-lucid to get it going
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Yes it is, I tried adding it from the System-> Admin-> Users and groups page but it errored so I did it using a terminal which worked.
<ohdearpleasehelp> IS there a grub boot time option that might disable fstab so I can get in, revert the file and do it properly?
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, i don't think you can disable fstab no, that determines everything that gets mounted including root.  Can you boot your system now?
<ohdearpleasehelp> I normally leave myself a way back into a broken system but I made the switch to ext4 and didn't think to have a live cd that supports it. I always download the alt install iso because I don't typically need the live enviroment.
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Nope. I using an old live disc at the moment.
<ohdearpleasehelp> maybe I have enough ram to download a package that will enable ext4 support.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, you need to have a working system before you start worrying about VBox or any libs at all.
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: I need ext4 support to I can re-edit fstab, remove the bad line and boot into a "normal" lucid system.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, holding SHIFT at boot to get the grub menu, can you start using the "recovery or something" option?
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: I'll give it a shot.
<TeTeT> anyone else seeing evolution-data-server take unusual amounts of CPU?
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Well I made it, recovery didn't work but I did remember that I downloaded Backtrack4 to a disk. It worked. phew!
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, nice - so are you back into regular Lucid now?
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: yep, I'm going to the link you posted in chat to get usb support working. fstab was the only thing I had attempted in my misguided attempt. I don't have to fix anything else, it's like it never happened.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, FYI i'm guessing you'll have to run the "sudo hald --daemon=no" after every reboot before start VBox to get USB
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the help. It's working.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, nice!
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: New problem that I was going to ask for help with before I rebooted and caused trouble.... Firefox doesn't store my favorites sometimes. I've googled the problem but all of the results I find are years old. Save to folder seems to work 90% but bookmark single page works only on some sites and never on others. It varies every new instance too.
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, sorry man, haven't heard anything about that -- personally i've switched to chromium for pretty much everything these days
<ohdearpleasehelp> bummer.... I'll keep googling.
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: May I ask why you moved away from Firefox? Performance, features, support, plug-ins?
<indus> ohdearpleasehelp, seems like a permissions issue
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, when ChromeOS was released and I saw that Google was going to try building and OS in a browser I decided to give it a second try.  First time I thought it was terrible.  Now I love it, haven't had a browser work so well or reliably in Linux ever.
<ohdearpleasehelp> indus: Any ideas on how to fix it? I don't understand how it works sometimes and others not. Tab A bookmarks Tab B doesn't, same instance.
<indus> no idea really
<indus> have to look into history of system, setup installation etc
<ohdearpleasehelp> ZykoticK9: Ok cool. I tried it when it was new and my favorite feature was that each tab is it's own process so if it crashes you don't lose the others. Brilliant!
<ZykoticK9> ohdearpleasehelp, the "sandboxing" in Chrome makes it one of, if not the, safest browser out there
<indus> sandboxing will come to ff soon
<indus> HELLO ?
<indus> did i disconnect
<ZykoticK9> indus, no
<rsk> no
<indus> ah wrong chennel
<indus> :D
<indus> was wondering why #ubuntu is so static
<dahaic> hi guys, some of you probably use lucid already. is it possible to not see list of users in the login screen? I would like to have just simple behavior of -9.04. Just simple "it is/will be possible" is what I need to know :)
<dahaic> oh, forgot to add - in xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> dahaic, does xubuntu use GDM?
<dahaic> ZykoticK9: yeah :) at least now :)
<dahaic> I was sent here from #xubuntu..
<ZykoticK9> dahaic, i'm just guessing this will probably apply to Lucid as well http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-hide-users-list-at-login-screen-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html - i'm booting a VM to test
<dahaic> ah, I'll try this :)
<ZykoticK9> dahaic, ya - it's a little different from 9.04 days, but it doesn't show the user list
<dahaic> ZykoticK9: thank you :) even tho I liked old one more [no need for clicking on "log in", and possibility to use tab to do username->password switch] :)
<ZykoticK9> dahaic, i must agree, i liked the old one better too
<red> anyone noticed a "double login" bug in lucid?
<red> you restart the pc and using automatic login get into desktop
<red> then 5-15seconds later you suddenly automaticly logout and are thrown into the login screen
<zniavre> red whuen you type on enter key ?
<zniavre> when*
<p4b> geforce2 mx isnt working in lucid, is this fixable?
<red> zniavre: when I hit enter?
<red> might be
<red> i always get to open console and start typing and then boom
<p4b> only i see the gdm but cannot login
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> even though expected, dpkg sure has gotten slow with those added fsyncs
<zonanet_> who is install alpha version?
<yofel> zonanet_: huh? you mean, who here is using it?
<zonanet_> yofel : just for testing
<zonanet_> sometimes try something before use it
<DSpair> Good morning all. Anyone here know why Sun's Java is not in the repos for Lucid? Will it be before release?
<xsacha> does anyone have a solution to current radeon driver issue in lucid?
<xsacha> i cant use lucid because my videocard runs at 100% load while idling in lucid :( there are no catalyst drivers i know of that work with lucid either.
<DSpair> xsacha: Which issue is that
<DSpair> ?
<xsacha> radeon 4570
<DSpair> Not sure, I don't have that issue. But I also can't run Compiz because it inverts my screen.
<yofel> DSpair: sun java6 is in the canonical partner repos
<xsacha> i have no problem running compiz. but with compiz or without, my gpu is at 100% load and my fan clicks on full blast and i have a very hot, very noisy laptop
<xsacha> i wouldnt mind if it happened while i played a game.. it is just all the time though.
<xsacha> im sure i can just use 10.3 catalyst drivers (when they come out). sad that opensource drivers arent working for me though
<DSpair> xsacha: I don't have that problem with Radeon HD 3200.
<DSpair> yofel: Thanks!
<xsacha> maybe it's a radeon mobility problem
<DSpair> Does anyone have an idea why Compiz would flip my screen upside-down?
<DSpair> It's not like it's rotated, but literally flipped inverted top-to-bottom.
<JoshuaL> i had troubles with my drivers for ati when i upgraded, had to reinstall karmic :(
<JoshuaL> after logging in all i got was a black screen
<JoshuaL> even ctrl+alt+f1 didnt work
<DSpair> JoshuaL: Hrrmmm . . .
<DSpair> yofel: That worked perfectly. Thanks much!
<JoshuaL> DSpair, indeed hrrrmm
<kavurt> After yesterday's updates my Kubuntu turned into Ubuntu. Anybody else experienced the same thing?
<xsacha> lol
<rsk> awesome
<JoshuaL> lol
<xsacha> did you already have ubuntu downloaded? cause you would have noticed the huge update right?
<kavurt> it was 90 MB updates, I didn't have ubuntu before
<kavurt> it looks like ubuntu now but i have all kubuntu programs
<xsacha> maybe that was the update then
<xsacha> consistency in the UI
<fabio333> is it possible to get plymouth+kms working on ati?
<Starcraftmazter> hello, just curious, what sort of speeds should the repos be capable off? I always seem to be downloading at around 20-40kb/s and sometimes peaking at around 100kb/s, but my connection is much faster
<jastor> Starcraftmazter: tried changing country for the repos?
<jastor> Starcraftmazter: i get anywhere between 200KB - 3MB/s from the swedish ones
<Starcraftmazter> jastor: yeh, I used to use the australian servers, however they are always horrendously out of date
<Starcraftmazter> thing is, i can download from other US servers fine at over 1 mb/s
<Starcraftmazter> im just wondering where the fault would lie :/ it doesnt make a lot of sense to me
<jastor> well i have a hunch
<jastor> i know a few people in australia
<jastor> they all complain on the connectionspeed :P
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: 1) us.archive.ubuntu.com is in the UK. 2) Check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for update time and bandwidth
<jastor> heh .. one guy lives on a halfisland ;) that the inhabitants just updated from isdn ;)
<Starcraftmazter> jacob: please entertain me with your theories :)
<p4b> q
<Starcraftmazter> Pici: are those "behind times" always the same, or do they change from time to time?
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: I'm not sure :/
<Starcraftmazter> either way, thanks for that
<Starcraftmazter> but also, does anyone here download from the main repos? what sort of speed do you get?
<Pici> It depends on how busy they are. Anywhere between 50kb/s and 750kb/s
<Starcraftmazter> u appear to be using archive.ubuntu.com
<Starcraftmazter> i*
<Starcraftmazter> Pici: can you check right now by any chance? :D
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: 700kb/s for us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<Starcraftmazter> wow
<Starcraftmazter> something is not right
<Starcraftmazter> im getting 75kb/s
<Starcraftmazter> :/
<Starcraftmazter> urgh my connection is going to the UK server
<Starcraftmazter> fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vish> anyone having problem with indicator applet not loading?
<vish> every time i login it fails and asks for deletion and if i try to add it again it keeps failing
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: now that you mention it, my audio indicator is gone
<vish> :(  baahh
<Starcraftmazter> hmmm mine seems to be here, when did you problem start?
<vish> just now..
<vish> i restarted session and its acting funny
<Ranakah> hi
<Ranakah> anybody know, how stabble is ubuntu 10.04? it's safe to upgrade it from 9.10?
<yofel> Ranakah: depends on your definition of stable. Safe: NO (unless you like adventures)
<yofel> Ranakah: you should probably wait for the beta if you want to upgrade
<fabio333> Ranakah: working fine for me
<yofel> Ranakah: only upgrade now if you have backups and you want to help with upgrade testing
<fabio333> kms is broken
<Ranakah> my system is amd athlon 2400MHz, 1GB Ram, radeon 1950 pro
<fabio333> on my old ati card
<fabio333> Ranakah: you can run into kms troblue, if that the case, use radeon.modeset=0,
<Ranakah> fabio333 where i set this? and what is kms trouble?
<Ranakah> o.O
<Ranakah> :>
<fabio333> kms is kernel mode setting used by plymouth, it's default on 2.6.32
<fabio333> maybe it will work on your x1650
<Ranakah> hm
<Ranakah> now i use
<Ranakah> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-02063209-generic | AMD XP Mobile   2387.000 MHz | Mem: 722/1026M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 1543G Free: 248G | Bogomips: 4777.56 | Graphic Card: | Screen Res: 1280x1024 | Procs: 188 |   | Up: 1 day,  2:44 | eth0: In: 631.55M Out: 1.89G
<Ranakah> on my 9.10 and work fine
<fabio333> Ranakah: wait
<DSpair> fabio333: The radeon.modeset, that's a kernel parameter, right?
<fabio333>  Ranakah: dmesg | grep drm
<fabio333> DSpair: yes
<Ranakah> fabio333
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/haVsdDmX
<fabio333> [drm] radeon defaulting to userspace modesetting.
<DSpair> fabio333: OK, perhaps I'll try that to see if it will resolve my Compiz issues.
<fabio333> so you are not useing kernel modesetting
<fabio333> plymouth on 10.04 requires  kernel modesetting
<Ranakah> fabio333
<Ranakah> <fabio333> Ranakah: you can run into kms troblue, if that the case, use radeon.modeset=0,
<fabio333> try it on your card
<DSpair> Currently, my EDID is throwing errors detecting my monitor via DRM.
<Ranakah> where i set this?
<Ranakah> or how i set this
<Ranakah> ?
<fabio333> it's long story, you can try it in the kernel line
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: ha , i think i found whats causing the bug.. do you use humanity or humanity-dark as your icon theme?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: no idea :\
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: you use new wave theme , right?
<BUGabundo_remote> human mono dark
<BUGabundo_remote> no, using ambience, I think
<vish> ah , ok , nevermind ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> icons are human mono dark
<fabio333> no offense; icons on ubuntu suck
<vish> brb
<Blueguy> !printscreen
<Blueguy> rats - wonder why they disabled print screen
<Blueguy> nice test page times out - I guess we;re done!
<Blueguy> cannot connect to crash database - love it
<infecto>   [  142.875965] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 195.36.08, but
<infecto> [  142.875967] NVRM: this kernel module has the version 195.36.03.  Please
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> any idea?
<allquixotic> infecto, sounds like the Nvidia kernel module in use is a different version from the userspace libraries in use.
<infecto> yep, i can read :) but whats the solution
<allquixotic> infecto, install the nvidia binaries fresh
<aboSamoor> I can not write on ext4 partition, I think there is a problem with the mounting. The partition belongs to root group instead of plugdev ?!
<infecto> allquixotic: whats the name of package?
<allquixotic> infecto, it's not an Ubuntu package. it's a download from the Nvidia website.
<infecto> a ok
<yofel> infecto: wait
<allquixotic> what'd be more interesting would be to determine how you got a mismatch in the first place
<yofel> infecto: install nvidia-current
<infecto> yofel: thats what i did
<yofel> allquixotic: and we DO have the nvidia drivers in the repository
<infecto> yofel: and thats what happend
<allquixotic> yofel, true enough, but he might be pulling from a mirror that's out of sync or something; or maybe the actual state of the packages really is that the kernel has a 195.36.03 driver while the userspace has been upgraded to 195.36.08
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> maybe dkms messed up
<infecto> yofel: we will se, i clear apt cache and try again
<yofel> infecto: did you have a crash after you install/updated the driver
<infecto> yofel: no
<yofel> hm...
<infecto> yofel: but wait, maybe yes
<infecto> but i cant remember in whcich version
<infecto> there wass a loot of things in the middle
<infecto> so cant say for 100%
<infecto> we will se now
<yofel> then it could be that the dkms build worked, but ext4 didn't sync the new module and restored the old one with the journal
<infecto> no ;) please dont tell me thats cause of ext4 ;)
<yofel> infecto: well, try to clean the cache, purge the driver and install it again
<yofel> infecto: nope, ext4 just requires that you never crash your system ;)
<infecto> a ok :)
<infecto> yofel: works :)
<yofel> good :)
<infecto> thanks :)
<dto> http://lispgamesdev.blogspot.com/
<dto> ok did i uglify the title banner?
<dto> i kinda like the nyc pic
<dto> ooo i found a much better one
<dto> ok try now. much better.
<Andre_Gondim> all my apport try to report said my network is broken
<Pici> Andre_Gondim: you mean that it says that the crash database is down?
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andre_Gondim> Pici, yeah
<freeaks> hi there, it seems i cannot start kde session in latest lucid lynx
<freeaks>  i get kdm i enter my password kde star to open session, i get black screen and then i'm back at kdm again
<hyperstream> nighty night :P
<Dr_Willis> I dont suppose anyone has a system with the netbook interface and the normal gnome desktop? I noticed that GDM lets me pick one or the other.. but the netbook interface still launches the PANELS and a few other things it shouldent be doing.
<Dr_Willis> Just wanting to confirm that others have the same issue
<genii> Dr_Willis: I've noticed it does that as well (installed it on my gf's Eeepc 1005HA )
<Dr_Willis> yea. Sort of a letdown. :)
<Dr_Willis> I made a 'netbook' user. to test with new default settings and it still does it.
<Dr_Willis> Biggest issue i seem to have these days is trying too many desktops and they interfear with each other in quirky ways
<Dr_Willis> Every time i get ready to go file a bug.. i figure i better update/upgrade and make sure its still a bug.. but then i get to busy and never follow through on the bug. :)
<minimec> Hi. I have some problems with the volume slider of my Logitech USB Z-10 speakers. I have the 100% position at about 2/3 of the horizontal volume slider on the Sound preferences menu. HAs something kike that been posted as a bug?
<Drakeson> what is the current way of burning CD/DVDs ?
<soee> anyone have the same: every few minutes ic got huge lag wheni cant load any page :/ on windows @ the same time theres no any problem
<Drakeson> brasero or nautilus-cd-burner ?
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  i thought those 2 weere the same,
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use k3b - because i like k3b
<BlueSTARS> Hello. I'm having a strange problem: every time I put my computer to sleep WHILE I'm logged on, it refuses to resume properly.
<BlueSTARS> Instead of resuming, it brings up a series of color bands (kinda trippy, actually) and they keyboard doesn't respond.
<BlueSTARS> If I log out and suspend from GDM, it works just fine, but that's rather inconvenient.
<BlueSTARS> I'm using Xubuntu 10.04 A3, and I _think_ I have the proprietary nVidia drivers. The package is installed, but I'm don't know how to verify if it's configured.
<BlueSTARS> any ideas?
<yofel> BlueSTARS: does running 'lsmod | grep nvidia' in a terminal return something?
<BlueSTARS> yes.
<yofel> then you're using the proprietare nvidia drivers
<yofel> and seems like they don't like suspend again -.-
<BlueSTARS> is there anything I can do about it?
<minimec> BlueSTARS: You should have some graphical interface in the System-administration-menu.
<BlueSTARS> minimec, alright. what do i do there?
<minimec> BlueSTARS: Hmm... Nvidia and suspend... I guesss, the 'gdm procedure' is the best you can get...
<minimec> BlueSTARS: The closed source drivers alays sucked with suspend with my cards (ati + nvidia). With the open source ati driver, that has changed now.
<BlueSTARS> I'm reading an OpenSUSE tutorial on how to get suspend working with nVidia. It suggests that i should NOT have any vendor_agp mdules loaded
<BlueSTARS> eswanson@eswanson-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep agp
<BlueSTARS> intel_agp              29165  0
<BlueSTARS> is that a problem?
<yofel> BlueSTARS: no idea, but if you want to test it, try to add it to the blacklist list in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<YaManicKill> meh...gwibber still not working. it starts up now, but still not refreshing
<yofel> BlueSTARS: it won't be started when you boot your system next time
<BlueSTARS> thanks yofel
<BlueSTARS> i'll test that
<SEJeff> I'd love to upgrade to Lucid on my main desktop, but am afraid of busting encryptfs
<SEJeff> Are there any gotchas or should everything (in theory) magically work in an upgrade from Karmic to Lucid with encrypted home directories?
<Dr_Willis> Magically :)    i suggest making backups
<BlueSTARS> is there an easy way to switch between Nouveau and nVidia's proprietary driver without a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> BlueSTARS:  change the configs to use other driver. and then restart X perhaps?
<bjsnider> cannot be done without a restart
<SEJeff> bjsnider, why not? You can't just rmmod / modprobe between them?
<SEJeff> Dr_Willis, Ok thanks
<MikeChelen> don't proprietary drivers alter the kernel?
<SEJeff> proprietary drivers taint the kernel. They don't alter it per-se
<minimec> Dr_Willis: As Nouveau uses 'kms' you will always have to reboot to load the kms modules ...
<SEJeff> At least not if they aren't malicious
<SEJeff> Hmmm good point
<ohdearpleasehelp> I've noticed the past few days that I have to press delete on the keyboard twice to send a file or folder to the trash. Is this on purpose? Google was of no help, yet.
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: thats happened to me a few times too
<tgpraveen12> though not always
<tgpraveen12> i just thought it was my keyboard
<ohdearpleasehelp> tgpraveen12: That's how it presents to me also, it doesn't happen every time. I thought it was me not pressing the button fully but it keeps happening.
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: please file a bug and give me the link too. i am now sure it is a bug
<ohdearpleasehelp> tgpraveen12: In the process now, I have one to file for Firefox too. Favorites appear to be saved but in reality are not.
<ohdearpleasehelp> Ok I feel like an idiot, I'm at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ but don't see a link to file a new bug.
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: right side
<tgpraveen12> righthandside
<ohdearpleasehelp> I'm at a loss http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/241/screenshotxl.png
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tgpraveen12> then click on bugs
<tgpraveen12> or on that page where u e\are i think ubuntu as the package should work
<ohdearpleasehelp> tgpraveen12: Ah beautiful, thanks.
<ohdearpleasehelp> tgpraveen12: Ok now that that's solved (I was getting seriously concerned, I normally browse the net with ease) what package should I assign the bug to? What handles key events?
<ohdearpleasehelp> Lol now launchpad keeps timing out for me, (Error ID:         OOPS-1532N2050). How can you file a bug in about launchpad? lol j/k
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1532N2050
<ohdearpleasehelp> whoa, neat. Didn't know ubottu could do that.
<yofel> ohdearpleasehelp: bug filing seems utterly broken today, even apport keeps complaining about 'cannot connect to crash database' (bug 538087)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/538087)
<yofel> er... bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<ohdearpleasehelp> yofel: Ah the irony.
<yofel> indeed
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: maybe its xinput not sure
<tgpraveen12> ohdearpleasehelp: tell me one thing do u have the problem of if u keep a key pressed down
<tgpraveen12> then the action occurs only once like
<tgpraveen12> if u press the up key pressed the scroll occurs only once
<tgpraveen12> this has started for me from last few days
<tgpraveen12> really one of the MOST annoying bugs
<acicula> enter stopped working?
<ohdearpleasehelp> tgpraveen12: If so I hadn't noticed. Ill try to pay closer attention to what triggers it.
<ohdearpleasehelp> Lovely, I just spent five minutes giving a detailed bug report after finally getting through and when I went to submit it, it failed. Everything is gone, oh well.
<o_portista17> i've just installed "alsa" on my ubuntu, but now, i have no sound...what could it be? i was using "oss"
<d4g0n> o_portista17: did you check your levels, maybe it's all muted?
<o_portista17> i can't be sure of that, because i can't open the sound controler
<o_portista17> but i think it's not muted
<kklimonda> o_portista17: how could you have used oss in ubuntu?
<o_portista17> because of team speak
<o_portista17> with alsa, i have no microphone
<o_portista17> don't know why, but doesn't work
<kklimonda> even new 3.0 beta release?
<o_portista17> don't know, i've just installed alsa, and now i have no sound at all
<o_portista17> and now, if i try to open the volume controler, it says: "waiting for sound system to respond" <- translated from portuguese
<kklimonda> o_portista17: you have to have pulseaudio running
<o_portista17> but to use alsa, do i need pulseaudio?
<vanishing> how is sleep/hibernate working for everyone?
<yofel> vanishing: sleep works fine on my eeepc with an intel gpu, but is broken on my nvidia desktop. didn't test hibernate
<vanishing> yofel: hi again...
<vanishing> yofel: hm..none of them works on my thinpad
<vanishing> thinkpad*
<vanishing> yofel: sleep or hibernate: tries to sleep or hibernate, but in the end turns to be like "lock screen"
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> and if you run 'pm-suspend' in a terminal?
<yofel> sudo pm-suspend
<vanishing> yofel: let me try
<vanishing> yofel: well..the network disconnect, and not even locking screen
<vanishing> yofel: lol
<chintal> hi, logging into kde immediately kicks me out back into kdm. could anyone tell me why this may be happening?
<chintal> it happened after an update, so i'm guessing that may have something to do with it
<vanishing> yofel: well..with pm-suspend only network gets disconnected, not even "screen lock"..
<yofel> hm, odd
<vanishing> yofel: maybe i need "--debug"..lol
<chintal> kdm.log says something about not being able to connect to ibus-daemon
<vanishing> chintal: uninstall ibus
<vanishing> chintal: its input method for other languages other than english..
<mdlueck> Anyone else having issues connecting to a Samba server through recent daily builds via the GUI interface?
 * chintal tries that
<yofel> mdlueck: not in KDE
<mdlueck> For me, it asks the first screen of questions, what should come next is a password prompt, never comes, I see processes hung in ps aux
<mdlueck> yofel: Gnome for me
 * chintal attempts a reboot
<chintal> right, so that didnt help
<chintal> got rid of the error, though
<chintal> so i'm unable to log in to a fully updated lucid via kdm
<chintal> it kicks me out immediately in both failsafe and kde
<chintal> home has 2.4 gigs free, so its not that
<chintal> could someone tell me how i can start debugging this? not having a browser makes it somewhat difficult ... and i cant find my way around lynx
<vega> what's the default gnome theme name in karmic?
<vega> sorry, i mean lucid
<vega> trying to figure out  if this deep dark stuff really is default after upgrade from karmic..
<yofel> ambience I think
<vega> yea, that's what this seems to be atm..
<yofel> vega: how do you like the... purpleness?
<vega> even gnome-terminal switched background color after upgrade, used to have black on white, now it's white on black
<vega> thought that was a user setting..
<vega> hmm, where's purple? :)
<vega> there's mostly black and dark brown here..
<vega> lirc-modules-source seems broken
<vega> http://pastebin.com/KGsWBnxa
<chintal> if anyone is interested, installing gdm and using that let me login. now i'm going to reboot to make sure it wast a fluke and then start checking for bugs that explain this
<Vigo> How is Alpha 3 going and can I install it side by side with 9.10 and maybe GnS?
<astrojp> What version of Python is in 10.4? Is it version Python 2.6.4?
<yofel> astrojp: yes
<yofel> !info python lucid
<Vigo> Pipe it
<yofel> !info python lucid | astrojp
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<ubottu> astrojp: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<astrojp> thanks.
<astrojp> !info ruby lucid | astrojp
<ubottu> astrojp: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Roblob> Hello is the menu on the left going to get fixed for the full release?
<Roblob> where can I find a release manager to express my concerns
<Roblob> ?
<yofel> Roblob: which menu in which application?
<arand> Menu, you mean buttons?
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, it's not a matter of being broken, it was a design change.
<Roblob> But there is uproar about it
<bjsnider> mac buttons are on the left too
<Roblob> Ubuntu isnt man
<Roblob> mac*
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, if you want to move them back see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Roblob> That is not my concern
<Roblob> The concern is the default being left
<Roblob> if you want to clone a mac then you change from right to left
<arand> Roblob: There is uproar about everything, Canonical is a company, and sometimes it does as it pleases, that's one downside of ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, if you have a forum account you can vote on this poll http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<vanishing> yofel: hey..remember i said my sleep doesnt work?
<bjsnider> i'm sure hte default wil be buttons on the left
<yofel> vanishing: yep
<Pici> bjsnider: I really hope not.  We're going to be flooded with questions in #ubuntu about how to change it back when we release.
<vanishing> yofel: well...echo mem > /sys/power/state         <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<this works
<Roblob> in reality, its going to be on the left isnt it
<Roblob> no matter what the community says
<yofel> vanishing: o.O
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, probably
<Roblob> why
<bjsnider> mac buttons are on the left for a reason, because the eyes naturally go to the top left first
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, ubuntu is not a democracy...
<Roblob> because they released it 1 hour before the freeze... i bet you all had a good laugh didnt you
<vanishing> yofel: this command made my laptop sleep in 2 secs
<arand> Roblob: Because a cople of designers choose so, and unless you design a better ubuntu those designers are the ones who makes the decisions.
<bjsnider> it was n't a couple of designers
<bjsnider> it was a lot more people than that
<Roblob> so why do we have ubuntu members? if users cant tell the members stuff, and members dont pass it higher
<Roblob> whats the point in a community
<arand> Artwork always gets dumped kind-of by suprise. The big announcement now is kind of unusual.
<arand> Yea, true, quite a lot of people were involved in the rebranding wheel.
<Pici> I don't think that an LTS is the proper place to be making a usability change like this.
<mdlueck> Anyone familiar with start_daemon use in starting program daemons? It has been working weird since 9.10 up through today's Lucid build
<bjsnider> on the contrary, branding changes should happen in major releases
<Roblob> I dont think ubuntu should clone mac when the majority of its users come from Windows
<mdlueck> AMEN Roblob!
<bjsnider> i would point out that osx's usability is universally considered much better than windows
<Roblob> 90% of usability is habbit, but 90% of ubuntu users come from windows and are NOT technical in the slightest, they dont want to start customising things, they want a fast, free, os
<Pici> bjsnider: Right, but I'm trying to make the distinction between an artwork change and an ergonomics change
<Roblob> There are more things right with it on the right than left,
<yofel> Roblob: well, it's not like ubuntu ever tried to be windows-like, ubuntu is ubuntu, not windows
<ubuntujenkins> any one know where gwibber keeps the settings files? I have tried sudo apt-get remove --purge gwibber
<bjsnider> not everybody uses hte buttons. it's not a big deal
<Roblob> i am using it on the left, and even I try click View in apps or Applications I end up closing my window! GREAT CHANGE! NOT!
<maco> my window manager doesnt even have buttons :)
<arand> Hmm, the problem with the new theme and the changes around it is that it seems to be somewht incomplete (break other themes, looks ugly if not all buttons present, unable to easily change back, etc.)
<yofel> ubuntujenkins: the user config files are somewhere in your home folder, --purge will NOT delete those
<maco> Roblob: yeah that sounds problematic
<Roblob> the left side is too cluttered
<red> < yofel> Roblob: well, it's not like ubuntu ever tried to be windows-like, ubuntu is ubuntu, not windows
<maco> ubuntujenkins: somewhere in ~/.config i'd guess
<red> it shouldn't try to be mac-like either
<bjsnider> besies which if the mockups for the gnome 3 theme happen by september, everybody will be using that instead of the ubuntu themes
<Roblob> red, 1000's of distros are on the right, less than 4 are on the left by default, doesnt that say something
<red> the monochrome icons, purple colours and minmaxclose buttons etc, a guy i showed the new ubuntu thought it was mac os ripoff and he isn't the slightest technical
<Roblob> Thats the problem, we might go back to the left in 10.10 (hopfully)
<ubuntujenkins> maco not in ~/.config
<red> it's not just the min max and close :)
<red> it's the whole theme
<Roblob> even the wifi icons are cloaned
<Roblob> and the speakers
<maco> ubuntujenkins: oh. ~/.gwibber
<bjsnider> i'd rather rip off osx than windows, if it has to come to that
<yofel> hm, if the buttons are on the left: where did the app icon move to? right?
<Pici> cloned? They look oringal to me.
<Pici> yofel: There is none now I beleive.
<mdlueck> Hey, at least ClearLooks is back in... that is slight progress...
<Roblob> it looks wank, and I'm not going to 10.04 if the menu is still on the left
<red> Pici: original?
<red> Let me get you a picture sec :)
<arand> Icons in the mockups are different from current icons afaik
<maco> yofel: gone, i think
<Pici> red:  that too ;)
<ubuntujenkins> maco I looked there doesn't exist any other thoughts?
<yofel> oh, ok...
<maco> ubuntujenkins: er... it exists for me
<ZykoticK9> Roblob, this is Linux customization is possible -- you can move the buttons easily
<ubuntujenkins> maco mine goes .gvfs then .hplip no .gwibber
<maco> ubuntujenkins: hmm looking at gwibber sourcecode, maybe current versions use gconf isntead
<maco> *instead
<Pici> ubuntujenkins: I think it may be under a .gnome folder I can't check at the moment though.
<arand> ZykoticK9: "easily" is debatable (quick, but for all windows-origin beginners, incredibly unintuitive)
<ZykoticK9> arand, good point
<Roblob> ZykoticK9, then why not let those who want to clone mac change them
<mdlueck> Anyone know about start_daemon and why it would work differently while the OS is booting up as opposed to while the OS is running?
<Roblob> rarther than everyone
<Roblob> what about those who use Windows at work and ubuntu at home
<Roblob> its a load of crap and you know it is
<red> Lucid icons: http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/ubuntu_lighttheme.png Mac os: http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/mac_screenshot1.png
<red> @ Pici
<red> you still think they look original?
<Roblob> LOL
<bjsnider> there is no such thing as originality
<Roblob> looks like a 100% rip
<arand> red: Those are not the icons actually used.
<bjsnider> everybody is ripping everybody else off
<arand> red: They are only in the mockup.
<red> why did I see quite similar icons before I installed another icon pack?
<Pici> arand: Mine look similar to that
<Roblob> arand, that is how they will look in the final release!
<Roblob> we are past the interface freeze
<arand> Ok, hmm, maybe I'm wrong then..
<Pici> You need to be using ubuntu-mono-dark or -light to see them.
<Roblob> they dumped "light" in 1 hour before the freeze
<red> I'm using: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mashup+(MaXo+remix)?content=103490 (just extract to /home/username/.icons/ and then they appear at theme -> customize -> icons list)
<Roblob> so no-one could complain
<arand> But I distinctly reacall them being diff..
<red> also using new wave theme with the new ambience menu styles :)
<red> i dont like it cause it's a bit light for my eyes
<bjsnider> or /usr/share/icons
<red> bjsnider: yes there if you want them to be available for other users aswell
<Roblob> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<Roblob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<bjsnider> other users including root
<red> someone actually logs in as root? :)
<bjsnider> run gksu nautilus
<red> never needed to :)
<bjsnider> it will use themes and icons only root has access to
<red> and i'd imagine it would be nice to extinguish it being sudo mode from diff looks
<red> but thats just personal opinion
<ubuntu> is it just me or does kubuntu lucid alpha 3 live cd installer fail?
<red> ubuntu: you could try the daily .iso
<red> (and pray)
<arand> I don't _like_ the new themes, and possibly it's a bed decision, but whatever, if the artwork team wants to stir things up it's their funeral.
<Roblob> artwork team should have the team part removed
<Roblob> they dont realise that team stands for "together everyone achieves more"
<charlie-tca> Isn't choice grand!
<yofel> ubuntu: the kubuntu installer had a lot of issues, I tried a daily disk today in a VM and it at least installed again (with a few error messages though that don't seem serious)
<ZykoticK9> the "artwork team" should have a re-read of the ubuntu code of conduct, especially point one regarding "be considerate"
<lucidfailsme> k thx...
<red> hmm
<red> on my LAN
<yofel> lucidfailsme: do you know where you can get the daily images?
<red> I can ssh from another pc to main pc (192.168.0.10)
<red> but from main pc not to the other pc (192.168.0.20)
<red> just says no route to host
<red> i've even tried to set up the port to 23 and use my NAT to route stuff to the 192.168.0.20 pc for port 23 tcp
<lenios> red, something is wront with your route table
<lucidfailsme> yep yofel, i just hoped theres another way, wasted so much time on mey slow internet already ;)
<lenios> wrong*, try netstat -nr
<yofel> lucidfailsme: you could try zsync, there you can reuse part of the image (what can be reused)
<red> ping goes thru np
<vanishing> yofel: zsync is not for paranoid people like me i guess..
<vanishing> yofel: lol
<lucidfailsme> ill take a look at that, thx, is it usable in windows ?
<red> ill reset router I guss
<yofel> lucidfailsme: don't think so
<lucidfailsme> oh well.
<yofel> vanishing: why lol? that's a nice economic way to keep your daily images up to date
<lucidfailsme> im just trying something else, maybe it works... forced some partial upgrades on this livesession right now.. installer is going farther now.. keeping fingers crossed
<vanishing> yofel: ehh..just paranoid..lol
<yofel> heh
<skyjumper> anyone know how to do an xprop on a tooltip window?
<kane77> hi, I just installed lucid and I love it, the interface is so sleek
<skyjumper> i want to hide those irritating gnome-panel tooltips but the window class changed in lucid
<yannick> hey guys how can i get kdelibs >= 4.4. ?
<kane77> just one thing, the bash auto completion does not work and it drives me crazy.. I mean I'm used to sudo apti[tab] and typing first couple of names of packages name and it finish it for me, this does not work
<sdhg> Is anyone else experiencing bad IO performance which freezes up the desktop at times?
<sdhg> It's doin' my frickin 'ead in.
<skyjumper> sdhg: known kernel bug... much worse on certain hardware :xprop _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE
<skyjumper> er...
<skyjumper> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<sdhg> skyjumper: Copy and paste fail.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: timed out (http://bugzilla.kernel.org/xml.cgi?id=12309)
<sdhg> skyjumper: I thought it might have been an ecryptfs problem.
<skyjumper> that might contribute to it
<sdhg> skyjumper: Do you think it'll be fixed any time soon?
<skyjumper> sdhg: nobody really knows what causes it
<skyjumper> there's a kernel patch at that url you can try
<sdhg> skyjumper: I'm glad I'm not the only one with the problem. :)
<skyjumper> there aren't enough of us, apparently
<skyjumper> i built this machine 2 years ago and have had the problem the whole time
<skyjumper> desktop basically freezes solid when burning a dvd or copying a large file
<sdhg> skyjumper: Kernel patches scare me.
<kane77> any idea how to get completion work again?
<sdhg> skyjumper: Same. It even freezes when people send me messages with Pidgin or when running Bittorrent.
<skyjumper> wow
<blackxored> can someone provide a workaround for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/tB4erT.html I can't authorize delicious to post on twitter
<sdhg> skyjumper: I noticed another victim is using an Intel P4, is that the problematic hardware?
<skyjumper> sdhg: using an asus mobo with intel chipset here
<skyjumper> really standard stuff
<sdhg> skyjumper: The problem doesn't occur on my Asus PC.
<skyjumper> not sure, but my drives might be on a jmicron SATA controller
<blackxored> can someone provide a workaround for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/tB4erT.html I can't authorize delicious to post on twitter
<skyjumper> blackxored: try another browser?
<blackxored> skyjumper, it will be persistent if I then use firefox
<blackxored> and even if that, how can I get the delicious addon for something else than firefox?
<charlie-tca> kane77: uncomment it towards the bottom of /etc/bash.bashrc
<blackxored> there is someway I could manually authorize it???
<kane77> charlie-tca, thanks, that solved it! :)
<Fausto> ubuntu-bug is not working for me (fails with the message `Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.`), so what is the best way for me to report bugs in lucid?
<charlie-tca> Seems to be broken completely today for bug reporting
<gnomefreak> is it apport or LP?
<yofel> gnomefreak: theres a bug against apport, bug in #launchpad I get ignored when I ask about this
<yofel> bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<yofel> Fausto: ^
<yofel> feel free to set the bug to affect you
<kane77> where do I report usability annoyances? (not really a bug, but rather annoying  behavior). I mean IMHO you should be able to control the volume applet by mouse wheel..
<gnomefreak> kane77: file wishlist bug on each one for the most part
<ZykoticK9> kane77, don't know is you noticed, but if you click the volume to get the drop down and have the pointer over the volume - you can use the mouse wheel.  I agree you should just be able to do it with the panel icon.
<kane77> ZykoticK9, I have noticed that now, but I am quite used to the old way
<ZykoticK9> kane77, ya me too
<skyjumper> ZykoticK9: if you use gnome-volume-control-applet you can mousewheel the icon
<glphvgacs> hi, following this article _https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization_ I am stuck at sudo unsquashfs mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<ZykoticK9> kane77, see skyjumper's comment above
<glphvgacs> is caper inivisable?
<glphvgacs> *casper
<rye> Anybody was able to run plymouth in graphic mode in kvm ?
<yofel> rye: does kvm support KMS?
<yofel> at least by default I just get the blue bar in kvm
<rye> yofel, hm... good question
<rye> yofel, btw, I was able to get plymouth to work with my proprietary nVidia drivers by asking grub to change the resolution, so I expect that KMS is important but not 100% prerequsite
<yofel> rye: what did you set in grub
<rye> yofel, set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE} and added set gfxpayload=${GRUB_GFXMODE} to 00_header in /etc/grub.d, defined GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub
<yofel> will try later, my desktop is busy doing upgrade testing :P
<vanishing> rye: yofel : plymouth works on intel and ati but not nvidia?
<rye> vanishing, last time I checked it did not work with nouveau, by default
<yofel> vanishing: with the proprietary driver it caused my boot to get stuck, had to chroot from a live disk and purge plymouth to get it to boot again
<rye> it is possible to force it to work with proprietary nvidia driver by setting up framebuffer manually
<rye> i believe this is what happens
<vanishing> rye: yofel: oh...
<guntbert> how do I enable bash_history in lucid to work/remember across sessions?
<vanishing> im using open source drivers
<yofel> gnomefreak: is that even possible? the last session you close should overwrite bash_history
<yofel> gnomefreak: sry -.-
<yofel> guntbert: ^^^
<rye> guntbert, are permissions for your .bash_history ok?
<vanishing> last time i checked, ati close source driver does not work in lucid, and thats about 2 months ago..
<guntbert> yofel: maybe I wasn't clear - the behaviour I've known for years is: whenever I close a session the commands of that session are appended to .bash_history - so I can repeat the next time - but now in lucid I always start with nothing  -- idea with permissions is good - gonna check
<yofel> guntbert: oh, you get nothing? that could be permissions
<gnomefreak> mine works as expected (typing history:"
<guntbert> yofel: it was ... owned by root - no idea why - thx for the hint - I could have seen that by myself too :-)
<sdhg> skyjumper: I can't listen to my awesome music with this IO freezing. Is there not a working packaged kernel I can use instead?
<kklimonda> heh, unpacking -dev packages take ages :/
<sdhg> kklimonda: Maybe on your pathetic little PC.
<kklimonda> sdhg: actually no - there has been a change to dpkg that fsync every file
<sdhg> kklimonda: 10.04 has BAD IO performance. :(
<kklimonda> !oops | sdhg
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> !ups
<kklimonda> seriously, I can never remember which one but don't use phrases like "your pathetic little PC" ;)
<guntbert> sdhg: please stay polite and friendly
<kklimonda> sdhg: I actually have no problems with IO performance other than this issue (which isn't really related to performace per se)
<sdhg> kklimonda: Sorry, did I offend your inanimate object. :p
<sdhg> kklimonda: skyjumper and I are experiencing our Ubuntus freezing up when there's a bit of IO.
<kklimonda> but it's still unpacking :D
<yofel> !ohmy | sdhg
<ubottu> sdhg: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kklimonda> yofel: :*
<yofel> kklimonda: that one ;)
<sdhg> yofel: I abused his PC, not him.
<sdhg> yofel: So I didn't break the rules.
<acicula> it still hardly qualifies as "polite interaction"
<yofel> sdhg: lol
<yofel> but yeah, dpkg sure has gotten slow, but better slow than unreliable
<vanishing> how old is ubuntu now?
<kklimonda> yofel: I'm not that sure - 4 minutes to extract 7k files?
<kklimonda> yofel: it gets even more ridiculous when people extract packaged linux sources - I've heard it takes over 20 minutes ;)
<yofel> kklimonda: ok, that's ridiculous indeed -.-
<vanishing> kklimonda: 7k as in 7kb or 7000?
 * yofel posts bug 537241 in this # too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537241
<kklimonda> vanishing: 7k files, 64MB in size or something around
<vanishing> kklimonda: oh..
<vanishing> yofel: how do you do that? im kinda a irc newb..
<vanishing> lol
<yofel> !me | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vanishing> yofel: ehh..thanks
<kklimonda> vanishing: of course by 7k I meant 7,000 files and 64MB in total
<yofel> vanishing: for bugs just mention the bug as 'bug 1'
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<kklimonda> :)
<vanishing> yofel: haha ..gotta love bots
<red> does anyone know if using NFS Network shares work over internet?
<red> or just locally?
<yofel> vanishing: it supports some other bug trackers like mozilla, freedesktop or debian too (I don't know the full list)
<vanishing> yofel: lol:https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<yofel> like, debian 567089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ubottu> Debian bug 567089 in dpkg "Intercept ENOEXEC on empty/broken configuration scripts to mark package as half-installed" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/567089
<yofel> vanishing: I know :D
<rye> ubottu, bug 535651
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/535651)
<rye> good
<vanishing> yofel: lol..Critical, In progress<<made my day
<yofel> now if we could FILE bugs with apport again I would be happy -.-
<vanishing> yofel: whats the difference between ubuntu-bug and apport?
<yofel> vanishing: ubuntu-bug is the command and apport the application ;)
<vanishing> yofel: ugh...i c..
<yofel> more like: 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-03-12 12:50 /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug -> apport-bug
<vanishing> yofel: how is it not working..i posted a bug yesterday regarding the init error problem.
<vanishing> lol
<yofel> vanishing: it broke TODAY, bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<vanishing> yofel: no wonder..
<vanishing> yofel: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428022
<vanishing> ignore the title...
<daijoubu> "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" trying to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu rep
<daijoubu> is this normal?!
<vanishing> daijoubu: happend to me too...so..i think so
<yofel> should be
<yofel> it refreshes the shared library cache so the libdvdcss2 lib can be found
<yofel> or something like that
<daijoubu> oh ok... thought that the install went wrong or something
<richthegeek> just a short message: The update-manager -d message spams a lot of output errors along the lines of "console message: undefined @1: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: progress" around the time its trying to trigger menu event updates
<mvo> richthegeek: thanks, that is a known (but harmless) problem
<Duality> hey just installed 10.04
<Duality> grub is fugged
<Duality> error: Cant find symbol "grub_puts_"
<Duality> how do I fix?
<vanishing> dooglus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629
<vanishing> opps
<vanishing> Duality: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629
<Duality> anyone?
<vanishing> Duality: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629
<Duality> thanks
<m2cm2c> hi,anyone knows how to run a desktop launcher ".desktop" file from the terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > m2cm2c
<ubottu> m2cm2c, please see my private message
<SEJeff> m2cm2c, Try gnome-open
<SEJeff> or just look at the Exec line and run the command directly
<m2cm2c> ZykoticK9, I'm asking in different channels, so please stay oof my back
<ZykoticK9> SEJeff, i suggested that in #ubuntu - and was shot-down
<m2cm2c> SEJeff, thanks
<SEJeff> ZykoticK9, weird
<SEJeff> m2cm2c, Don't cross post as it is considered rude. You're welcome
<ZykoticK9> SEJeff, i didn't suggest the gnome-open part though
<SEJeff> ZykoticK9, gnome-open is this clever little hack. It uses the gnome mime database and default application in gconf and then starts it up with whatever file you give it
<m2cm2c> SEJeff, its not my fault someone is logged in two channels right ?
<ZykoticK9> SEJeff, i've used it for file opening before, never for .desktop stuff - I don't typically use .desktop really
<SEJeff> m2cm2c, No, but if you're asking the same question in more than 1 ubuntu channel you need to stop.
<SEJeff> ZykoticK9, ditto
<BUGabundo> bu noute
<BUGabundo> what surprises those our beloved distro has in store for us tonight?
<SEJeff> BUGabundo, http://bit.ly/51PhQW
<BUGabundo> do you really expect me to click hidden links?
<SEJeff> PONIES!
<SEJeff> It is just a picture of ponies
<BUGabundo> specially so much off topic?
<SEJeff> yup
<vanishing> BUGabundo: with linux..yes you can
<vanishing> lol
<red> Anyone familiar with settings the NFS server to start up at boot?
<red> I can only find guides to automaticly mount stuff that nfs server is sharing on boot
<BUGabundo> HUMMM the smell of Need to get 94.3MB of archives. After unpacking 102kB will be freed.
<yofel> BUGabundo: hey, good day today, apport doesn't work at all for example (bug 538097)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<ZykoticK9> red, if you installed nfs-kernel-server it should start at boot by default
<red> ZykoticK9: well it's not
<BUGabundo> lo
<BUGabundo> usual
<red> and I read that it's not supposed to either :O
<red> I need to start it manually before it works
<yofel> red: well, it starts, but unless you have something exported it does nothing
<red> i have a folder that is exported automaticly
<ZykoticK9> red, do you have /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<red> it's a external hd tho
<red> perhaps it fails if the external hd isn't mounted yet when it starts?
<red> since I cannot add the external into fstab
<red> so it mounts up when you shoot up nautilus
<yofel> red: why can't you?
<red> cause it's ntfs :)
<yofel> red: no UUID?
<yofel> red: so?
<yofel> I have ntfs drives in my fstab
<red> me too
<red> but they aren't external (usb)
<yofel> shouldn't matter if you use UUIDs
<bjsnider> you two dual-boot with windows?
<red> I spent about 3 hours trying to add it to fstab, theres some restriction about ntfs-3g, fstab and external hds
<yofel> bjsnider: on my desktop yes
<red> i don't dual boot but I need my external to work for windows uers too
<bjsnider> ugh
<yofel> bjsnider: yep -.-
<red> yofel: following instructions and all, it boils down to failing to mount due not being root (when in fstab)
<red> i mean
<bjsnider> yofel, there's one thing you need windows for right? i don't know what it is, but it's just one thing isn't it?
<red> reading it
<red> and if I added the word 'users' into fstab, it would give me a big error popup and an explanation about that this cannot be done currently due something
<red> can't recall what
<red> further investigating showed it's a common problem and can't be done
<yofel> bjsnider: gaming usually and photoshop, which I rarely use tough, usually I'm happy with linux
<bjsnider> well photoshop runs well out of a vm, but i figured it was gaming
<red> yofel: you should try virtualboxing windows 7 and adobe CS4, it works wonders
<red> I only have 3GB of ram, and gave Windows 2GB to use, ubuntu uses about 700-900MB for me so theres a bit extra left just incase
<red> it works quite smoothly
<bjsnider> you don't have to give windows 2gb
<red> i don't but adobe likes to have atleast 2GB
<red> and when working on huge images with up and over 50 layers it hogs up memory
<red> and not like ubuntu is gonna spike up on me when im image editing :)
<bjsnider> if they'd base the code off .net it would run natively in linux using mono
<red> if they just ported the native mac os version, which is the os it's designed for..
<red> i cant imagine the port being too complicated since mac is unix based
<red> they just don't want to I guess
<bjsnider> but using .net it would run on all platforms using the same code
<Smeuuh> has anyone else lost their mplayer?
<yofel> Smeuuh: lost *when* and *how*, mine's still here
<red> yeah, after a plain crash
<Smeuuh> in the last upgrade
<red> found deep in the jungle next to a hatch
<duffydack> we should all just club together and buy bill gates, and make him conform to our ideals and just basically work for us...
<red> duffydack: bill gates is a bastard :p
<Smeuuh> somehow, it seems /usr/bin/mplayer has disappeared from the latest mplayer-nogui release
<red> for example, he tried to tell Sun that they need to give a provision to M$ for each download of OpenOffice since it's their intellectual property :)
<duffydack> red, as an employee tho... he might be ok when doing as he is told like a good little twat..
<red> hehe
<SEJeff> red, and jon handily told steve to shove off :)
<red> intellectual property patents.. *spit*
<bjsnider> steve who?
<SEJeff> bjsnider, ballmer, the ceo of Microsoft
<red> oh yeah it was steve jobs
<duffydack> rick stallman and bill gates need to share a joint... end of...
<red> trying to pull of similar stuff
<bjsnider> oh, i only know ballmer as "monkey boy"
<red> ok this discussion is too close to making me vomit, gonna go test samba instead of nfs if it worked better for my purposes :)
<duffydack> bjsnider, was't he the one who described linux as a virus?
<SEJeff> bjsnider, Here is what red is referring to: http://jonathanischwartz.wordpress.com/
<bjsnider> i'm sure he did
<bjsnider> who cares
<bjsnider> he's a moron
<richthegeek> hey, I was posting under Duality a few minutes ago
<richthegeek> im in the live cd trying to reinstall grub2
<richthegeek> trying to chroot into my mount
<richthegeek> getting an odd error
<red> SEJeff: yeah thats the one :)
<SEJeff> richthegeek, pastebin it and link us to it please
<red> best part of that blog was the link  to looking glass
<richthegeek> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': exec error
<SEJeff> red, Yeah Jon is a great speaker
<SEJeff> richthegeek, Easy to fix that, you've got the wrong livecd
<duffydack> tbh, when Ive seen him speaking and such, he does just seem like a bald headed nodding yes man idiot.
<yofel> richthegeek: your installation and live disk are the same architecture?
<richthegeek> SEJeff: yes, and it's 9.10
<SEJeff> richthegeek, That means you've got a 64bit os and a 32bit cd
<SEJeff> what yofel asked
<richthegeek> SEJeff: hmm dont remember burning a 32bit iso...
<richthegeek> like, ever
<richthegeek> can i burn a live cd from a live cd?
<acicula> yes
<SEJeff> richthegeek, Well check. Thats what the error is caused by
<acicula> just gotta download an iso
<richthegeek> got one in my home dir
<richthegeek> amd64..
<richthegeek> will the burner not require the LiveCD to run?
<SEJeff> Thats the on-disk install, correct?
<SEJeff> The os runs in memory
<acicula> richthegeek: you need something to run a burn program
<acicula> whatever you burn is irrelevant
<richthegeek> a mounted HDD has an ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso file
<acicula> so a livecd running a burner is just as fine as any installed os
<richthegeek> yes, just checking it didnt try and get resources from the CD
<richthegeek> owait never mind
<richthegeek> found a 64bit live cd under my EHDD
<robert__> the daily build is improved on the looks of it
<richthegeek> \o/
<richthegeek> laters
<robert__> although i think the gray isn't an eye catcher
<robert__> or charcoal or whatever the color is
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I'm running ubuntu lucid from one partition, and I want to run update-grub2 from my karmic install on another partition. I tried to chroot in the root of my karmic and run 'update-grub2' but I get: 'grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.' Any thoughts on how I can update grub using my karmic grub2 files (includes a background image) without rebooting?
<robert__> i'm glad they got rid of the brown though :)
<SEJeff> KnifeySpooney, Try something like: grub-config '(hd0)' or whatnot? That might work for you
<BUGabundo> I like the new Lucid battery icon. but I do miss the collors of the old one :|
<Smeuuh> right, I'm not mad, mplayer has disappeared
<Smeuuh> anyone on amd64 with the latest updates?
<ZykoticK9> Smeuuh, yes, but i'm using mplayer-nogui from nvidia-ppa and it's still there
<Smeuuh> right, you're cheating then
<Smeuuh> I don't have an nvidia card
<Smeuuh> could you check if mplayer is in the official reps?
<bjsnider> !info mplayer lucid
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, in #ubuntu+1 !info assumes lucid i believe
<bjsnider> probably, but i want to be clear
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu13 (lucid), package size 2226 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<Smeuuh> right, the thing is it doesn't contain the binary mplayer anymore
<Smeuuh> for some reason.
<Smeuuh> gmplayer is still there, though
<Smeuuh> I believe they broke it, it should be fixed soon enough
<bjsnider> was it just updated?
<rye> !info mplayer-nogui lucid
<ubottu> mplayer-nogui (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu13 (lucid), package size 2051 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<Smeuuh> bjsnider: yup
<bjsnider> the guy responsible is siretart
<bjsnider> he's in the #ubuntu-motu channel
<rye> Smeuuh, mplayer-nogui ?
<Smeuuh> rye: yeah, so for some reason my mplayer is at version 13 and mplayer-nogui is at version 14
<Smeuuh> I've got both installed
<Smeuuh> bjsnider: ok, I'm gonna bug him then
<bjsnider> don't tell him i sent you
<bjsnider> if asked, i will deny it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LOLOLOLOL
 * BUGabundo prints logs
<KnifeySpooney> SEJeff: Oh i think that did it. Thanks.
<vanishing> hmmm..plymouth update just now
<AlanBell> bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<longcat> How do I 'upgrade' to lucid?
<longcat> oh look, the link in the topic says
<vanishing> AlanBell: o...sht...................
<vanishing> AlanBell: i supposed i dont want to reboot now..
<AlanBell> vanishing: it would appear to be a sub-optimal upgrade
<AlanBell> room for improvement with that one
<BUGabundo> WOOTOTTTT
<dutchie> lo AlanBell
<BUGabundo> the nautilus keyb shortcut got reverted!! YAY
<dutchie> fancy seeing you here ;)
<AlanBell> hi dutchie
<AlanBell> dutchie alerted me to that bug
<AlanBell> I was about to do an update myself
<dutchie> my netbook not booting alerted me to it :(
<gnomefreak> would be nice for more info on that bug starting with maybe a version?
<dutchie> I'll see what I can do
<vanishing> AlanBell: i see.
<dutchie> is it apport-collect to get bug data?
<gnomefreak> dutchie: yes but not sure if apport is playing well
<vanishing> better alert the folks on forum
<gnomefreak> apport-collect bug #
<gnomefreak> or is it just #
<dutchie> apport-collect bug_number
<dutchie> according to man page
<BUGabundo> dutchie: apport BROKEN at the moment
<gnomefreak> yeah
<dutchie> oh, ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: there are separeate parts to it IIRC
<dutchie> what should I use instead? just add package versions in a comment?
 * BUGabundo waves at friendly gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> dutchie: one minute
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | Warning: read bug 538292 for plymouth 0.8.0~-13 | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 3 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<gnomefreak> looked like apport-collect was going to run
<AlanBell> fix released
<yofel> thx crimsun
<AlanBell> Scott James Remnant  wrote 51 seconds ago:  	  #2
<AlanBell> You need the updated mountall as well
<AlanBell> (an upload of plymouth to add Breaks is already in the queue - but couldn't be built at once due to build-depends issues)
<gnomefreak> a few hours at best
<gnomefreak> depending on how far it is along
<jpds> crimsun: ^--.
<crimsun> jpds: yeah, read in -devel as well
<crimsun> however, people do tend to upgrade really quickly
<crimsun> better to have it in the topic for a few hours
<richthegeek> right, how do I get the window icons on the right hand side, and whose stupid bloody idea was it in the first place?
<crimsun> your favourite search engine should reveal some blog posts on that, richthegeek :-)
<gnomefreak> we were talking about that earlier
<AlanBell> richthegeek: live with it for a few days, you might grow to like it. Alternatively use gconf-editor to mess with the value and position of the colon in /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<richthegeek> AlanBell: no.. it's a pointless frakking change and it'll piss more people than me off
<richthegeek> and by pointless I mean it introduces confusion for absolutely no benefit
<bjsnider> mac users seem to be able to handle it
<richthegeek> they also seem to be able to handle a stick up their ass
<AlanBell> meh
<yofel> !language | red
<ubottu> red: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yofel> !language | richthegeek
<ubottu> richthegeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yofel> red: sry, tab fail
<richthegeek> seriously?
<jpds> richthegeek: http://ubuntutrap.blogspot.com/2010/03/2-reasons-not-to-use-when-claiming.html
<richthegeek> I could have used a d
<richthegeek> that blog post would be valid if the change added something to the experience
<bjsnider> it was discussed a long time and the decision was far from arbitrary
<dutchie> hmm, I can't seem to resolve anything when chrooted into my lucid partition from a live USB
<AlanBell> that is a good blog post
<richthegeek> that blog post is saying "stop being butthurt"
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: relax please
<AlanBell> richthegeek: are you testing lucid?
<richthegeek> yes
<AlanBell> good, found any bugs?
<richthegeek> tons
<AlanBell> good, all reported on Launchpad?
<richthegeek> the whole top panel has crashed
<richthegeek> ive only been on it 5 minutes, my primary focus is on fixing this bloody ui
<crimsun> richthegeek: please understand that artwork can and will change between now and the final release. It is not beyond a possibility that the button placement will be rediscussed and changed.
<AlanBell> dutchie: sudo dhclient?
<dutchie> it works outside the chroot
<AlanBell> richthegeek: I told you how to do that, gconf-editor and mess with the key
<dutchie> ah, forgot to bind mount /proc and /dev
<AlanBell> mount. . .
<AlanBell> ah
<crimsun> richthegeek: understandably many people are quite apprehensive, upset even, but the proper place to discuss (not vent) is on the artwork list.
<crimsun> richthegeek: thanks for understanding!
<ZykoticK9> richthegeek, if you want to move them see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<richthegeek> right... maybe make it a per-theme option rather than system wide for every theme that wasn't designed for it?
<richthegeek> at least give people the option, I mean
<AlanBell> http://www.askvg.com/leftsider-move-windows-titlebar-buttons-to-the-left-with-this-small-free-utility/
<yofel> he's gone...
<bjsnider> how sad
<yofel> he could have voted for that on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/idea/23899
<crimsun> I wish people approached the change as an input collector instead of knee-jerk chicken little.
<gnomefreak> if you unset the value it has been said to change back (for the window controls)
<AlanBell> I am not sure he was a geek at all tbh
 * gnomefreak hasnt unset it yet
 * David-T invents a cron script for april 1st that slowly rotates the 4 buttons around the titlebar once a minute
<bjsnider> not a geek? shouldn't be using ubuntu
<richthegeek> reboot didn't fix it despite the gconf change... and it shows my desktop (including windows starting, networking connected, IRC connected) then logs me out
<richthegeek> ah there we go
<AlanBell> richthegeek: it doesn't need a reboot
<richthegeek> was using the wrong tool ><
<BUGabundo> David-T: instead make one that centers windows title names! :(
<AlanBell> richthegeek: http://www.askvg.com/leftsider-move-windows-titlebar-buttons-to-the-left-with-this-small-free-utility/
<high-rez> So is it always going to be that if you use the nvidia proprietary drivers that you use plymouth pretty boot stuff?
<richthegeek> what's your point AlanBell?
<high-rez> s/use/loose
<yofel> richthegeek: if you don't like how it works vote for a solution http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/idea/23899
<richthegeek> seems to already 500 saying "get stuffed, ye" to the left-hand-siders
<AlanBell> richthegeek: just thought it might ammuse
<bjsnider> high-rez, correct
<richthegeek> not amused.. I am actually fugging enraged at this whole move to copy OSX in this release
<bjsnider> unless nvidia surprises us with a kms ddriver
<bjsnider> which it won't
<bjsnider> so forget it
<richthegeek> since when did the dev team turn into a bunch of trend-ladyofthenights
<bjsnider> ubuntu has been moving towards osx for years
<bjsnider> this is not a new thing
<richthegeek> hardly
<crimsun> richthegeek: please don't lump all devs together, thanks.
<richthegeek> this is the first UI move that has been definitively OSXes
<richthegeek> crimsun: sorry, meant the UI devs
<bjsnider> what about the default directories and icons for them, ie. videos, music documents et al.?
<richthegeek> those make *sense*
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: like GNOME is not ALL ABOUT looking like OSX
<BUGabundo> lolol
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: it isnt.. it's well designed rather than copying
<wgrant> Canonical's UI devs, at that.
<wgrant> It's little to do with Ubuntu devs.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: +100
<bjsnider> well designed? that's just all subjective
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ahah
<richthegeek> bjsnider: somewhat subjective, but there are quantitative ways to test such things
<gnomefreak> isnt the whole rant like that bjsnider :)
<Semitones> heyo -- is keychain still messed up for people?
<richthegeek> bjsnider: and I've seen people who aren't geeks, and have never seen linux before, be able to navigate GNOME a lot quicker than Windows or Mac on first use
<richthegeek> as long as they don't know its Linux, ofcourse
<gnomefreak> Semitones: i dont have an issue with it. but i havent yet either
<bjsnider> that is also a subjective argument. you have seen these things.
<richthegeek> that's not subjective, it's just not scientific proof
<rye> I find the buttons at the left side much better for me btw, and I won't click close accidentally because in case window overlap it is not the one in the corner
<rye> just my 5 c
<Semitones> hmm, well keychain asks me to unlock it several times when I log in
<Semitones> and it still doesn't remember my wpa key
<bjsnider> it's subjective and it's hearsay
<Semitones> this is under lubuntu though, so it could be localized to that flavor. I just want to check that no one here is having similar issues
<gnomefreak> Semitones: set it to not load at start up in system>prefs>startup apps  (or what ever it is called until its fixed
<rye> and I have closed a lot of windows accidentally :(
<richthegeek> ctrl+w/alt+f4
<Semitones> gnomefreak, good idea
<gnomefreak> Semitones: i have no reason to ever load it on start up and i havent yet seen a reason to
<daijoubu> yes the buttons are great now :) i love em :) insdead of intuitively closing a window just by going to the top right corner, now i have to watch out so that i don't click the Menu options on the window instead of closing or minimizing it
<daijoubu> 100% amazing stuff
<rye> daijoubu, menu options?
<gnomefreak> why would you go there :( it was nice not having the same rant over and over again
<gnomefreak> rye: window controls
<Semitones> they still need a bit of work imho. either flip it around so it's "close - minimize - maximize" or put it back
<richthegeek> just make it a frickin option instead of forcing it down people's throats and there will be no issue
<richthegeek> heck, a gui in the appearance manager would be awesome regardless
<daijoubu> i hope you will provide the option for us crazy people that like the buttons to be on the right side where there are no "window controls" thou :)
<SEJeff> daijoubu, It is only a 1 line command to fix ot quick trip to gconf-editor
<SEJeff> I hate the new default as well, but it is super simple to revert
<daijoubu> thats good to know
<bjsnider> i don't believe the amount of emotional bromides regarding this issue
<rye> gnomefreak, sorry about starting it... I thought that it is already known that one can control button order via gconf... I'm just wondering why someone would get a window options button now... I thought it was removed :-/
<bjsnider> it's like people are being forced into gitmo for a few months of waterboarding
<rye> i don't have it
<SEJeff> Less than gnome upstream removing icons from menus by default actually
<daijoubu> bjsnider, well it's frustrating to know that where previously i can go on a place where nothing else is and close a window, now there are window controls and i have to be careful when closing a god damned window ...
<gnomefreak> rye: :) its all good
<daijoubu> so it does get emotional for me
<richthegeek> SEJeff: terminal is never a solution to GUI
<daijoubu> and right now with Xchat there are the window controls under the close button and aboe i have aht gnome Applications menue
<richthegeek> SEJeff: noobs cant do it
<daijoubu> so if i go  a little up i get Applications and a little down i get Xchat View settings
<David-T> daijoubu: go here - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side - follow the instructions, switch it back. be happy.
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: that is not even close to being true (maybe just for you?)
<SEJeff> richthegeek, Right, but gconf-editor is much saner than the registry editor. My mother (famous quote: where is the start menu) can use it just fine
<richthegeek> gnomefreak: ever been in the #ubuntu IRC? or on the forums? they absolutely freak out
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: yes i am and have
<daijoubu> David-T, thanks, i will, i hope you guys realize how you will inconvenient a lot of people who will not be able to change it back
<jpds> richthegeek: He's an #ubuntu op.
<daijoubu> anyways afk
<SEJeff> Hate to say it, but this is Linux. You'll have to use the command line when things are broken. Thats just how it is.
<richthegeek> yes, it was an sarcastic statement...
<richthegeek> SEJeff: this is *Ubuntu*.. one of its big USPs is that you dont have to open a terminal to get simple stuff done
<David-T> daijoubu: i'm not saying i like the change.  just there's no reason to get worked up about it.
<daijoubu> sure there is
<SEJeff> richthegeek, Thanks for the tip... I've used it since right after hoary and am quite aware
<daijoubu> i don't think this makes Ubuntu better for everyone using it
<richthegeek> yes there is.. its done for no reason, its annoying, and it confuses
<SEJeff> Look how many upstream gnome-ers got upset and still are over notify-osd
<daijoubu> it's inconvenient and when you make it default it's a bad idea
<richthegeek> used since 7.04 before we start getting our manhoods out
<SEJeff> Canonical is actually trying to innovate. Some ideas will stay and some suck. They are experimenting with the user experience.
<richthegeek> forcing change is not the way to go though
<David-T> ok, fine. there's no reason for _me_ to get upset over it. you can get upset over it if you want.  I'm going to bed.
<SEJeff> you don't pay for ubuntu. in fact, canonical pays for people to work on it so you get it for free.
<crimsun> folks, please realize that this design is not set in stone, and there are more effective avenues for communicating discomfort to the UI developers. This IRC channel is not really efficient for that.
<SEJeff> Just saying give them some slack
<daijoubu> SEJeff oh good O_O i'm waiting for "Paper clip" innovation then lol
<richthegeek> yes, I know this, but there are also a bunch of other distros where this sort of stuff doesnt happen
<richthegeek> daijoubu: excellently put
<SEJeff> richthegeek, So go use gentoo. Open source / Free software is about choice :)
<richthegeek> SEJEff: so why are you removing it?
 * SEJeff is not a canonical employee
<andreasn> richthegeek, "forcing" things on users have been how it's been done since GNOME 2.0 in in 2002, eight years ago. Been working out ok I think
<SEJeff> or ubuntu developer for that matter
<richthegeek> you are complicit in your tacit condonance
<daniskami> By the way, is there really no GNOME GUI option to change the order of the titlebar buttons? There is one in the XFCE window manager settings which is perfectly easy to use
<SEJeff> daniskami, Sadly no. There was talk on planet gnome about a "Gnome Tweak" application for these sorts of things. It seems trivial to implement
<andreasn> daniskami, I bet it's going to show up in the Ubuntu Tweak app
<daijoubu> this innovations sounds more like the Blender innovation :) "Hey everyone is using A for this function! We will innovate! In Blender the same thing will be done with A+Ctrl+F55+PrtSc+NumLock!"
<daniskami> Here's how it looks in XFCE: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfwm4#wm-style
<daniskami> SEJeff, andreasn: sounds like a safe bet ;)
<C-S-B> interesting events I had the other day. Needed an update but prior to installing it blitzed my X config
<richthegeek> another issue
<richthegeek> where has my sound controller gone?
<richthegeek> volume control panel applet
<richthegeek> and why cant i get rid of the keyboard selector?
<crimsun> indicator-sound | 0.1.3-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | source, amd64, i386
<crimsun> make sure you have that installed, and logout and login
<richthegeek> its already installed
<BUGabundo> I got it lost this morning
<BUGabundo> then got it back at night
<gnomefreak> 0.1.3.1-0ubuntu1 is latest indicator-sound
<gnomefreak> looks like plymouth/mountall is ready
<richthegeek> only got 0.1.3-0ubuntu1, will upgrade stuff first.
<richthegeek> is the graphical boot loader working?
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: plymouth?
<richthegeek> plymouth?
<richthegeek> nvidia graphics, if that's your question
<gnomefreak> i dont have issue with nvidia
<richthegeek> im getting text based progress bar
<gnomefreak> boot loader == plymouth since usplash was removed
<BUGabundo> am I the only one commenting the shutdown button now being labled switch off?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: havent shut down yet
<BUGabundo> took me 30 sec to figure how to turn off my laptop today :\
<richthegeek> gnomefreak: right.. I used update-manager -d rather than a fresh install
<gnomefreak> i have shutdown if you mean FUSA(or whatever name is now)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yes
<BUGabundo> I don't
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i havent done gdm update yet maybe thats why?
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: that's only to upgrade from older version
<jarlath> BUGabundo: I didn't even notice 'til you mentioned it.
<BUGabundo> after you have lucid, that won't do anything
<BUGabundo> jarlath: its SOOO wrong
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: yes, I know, but it might be the reason my boot screen is text based
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<BUGabundo> well wrong enough to ask Mac coworkers if OSX had "shutdown" or "swich off"
<BUGabundo> guess what?
<richthegeek> Mac had "Switch Off", I'm guessing
<BUGabundo> No
<BUGabundo> so I tough
<BUGabundo> but its Shutdown
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOL
<richthegeek> how odd..
<gnomefreak> bug 538292?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<jarlath>  I like it. I had to explain to my parents what shutdown meant, but they know what Switch Off means.
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: that bug by chance?
<richthegeek> at the moment I am thinking this release of Ubuntu will be more of a frug-up than Fedora 9 OR Vista
<richthegeek> gnomefreak: it starts, just no graphical boot
<BUGabundo> jarlath: I do understand
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: what version of mountall and plymouth do you have?
<richthegeek> latest
<BUGabundo> but then again I've seen shutdown for over 15 years
<gnomefreak> latest means nothing
<jarlath> Just my opinion of course.
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-13
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: not all mirrors are updated together
<richthegeek> jarlath: finally a change that makes sense!
<wgrant> You need mountall 2.8.
<crimsun> richthegeek: you're most probably being bitten by that bug.
<jarlath> LOL richthegeek
<wgrant> i386 has been available for a while now, but amd64 won't be for perhaps another hour.
<crimsun> seriously, I put that sort of stuff in the topic for a reason.
<richthegeek> crimsun: no explanation of what Plymouth is in the topic, and it's not my bug
<jarlath> Well, freedom to experiment is part of any good creative process. If you take that away we'll have even more to complain about. But that's a good thing right? :)
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show plymouth
<gnomefreak> ^^ tells you about it
<gnomefreak> wgrant: any confirmation that it works :)
 * gnomefreak hasnt rebooted yet
<crimsun> richthegeek: if it's in the topic of the channel, I would expect you to read it regardless whether you know what plymouth is.
<richthegeek> crimsun: That's like reading some Swahili
<richthegeek> crimsun: doesnt matter if I read it, comprehension requires knowledge of the words
<gnomefreak> apt-cache should be a requirement for using devel
<gnomefreak> but hey thats just me
<wgrant> Particularly pre-beta.
<BUGabundo> mountall:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.7
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 2.7
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: 2.8 for 386 in the gb mirrors
<BUGabundo> main mirror and 64bits
<gnomefreak> 64 not publisyhed yet
 * BUGabundo refreshs
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ~ 1-2 hours
<richthegeek> Plymouth is v 0.8.0~-13
<BUGabundo> I'm not in an hurry
<BUGabundo> I don't have have plymouth installed
<richthegeek> mountall is 2.7
<gnomefreak> mountall: Installed: 2.7 Candidate: 2.8
<gnomefreak> for 386  64 and others are not published yet
<wgrant> amd64 should be available on archive.ubuntu.com in around 40 minutes.
<richthegeek> ok, will wait then to upgrade/reboot
<richthegeek> can someone in GB with 64bit pastie there apt sources? mine is about 3 distros old by now
<dutchie> richthegeek: you can fairly easily generate your own, it's not exactly an opaque format
<richthegeek> dutchie: -_- effort
<gnomefreak> 64bit doesnt have own source
<gnomefreak> in the sense that you mean mirror
<richthegeek> sure, then remove that from the list of requirements for the person who pasties it please!
<gnomefreak> i have too many of them to edit it to paste it for you
<richthegeek> the first N lines will be the default ones, surely?
<richthegeek> just need a clean one is all
<gnomefreak> richthegeek: yeah with/without cd mirror
<richthegeek> without
<wgrant> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> one minute
<gnomefreak> or that
<wgrant> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<wgrant> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe multiverse
<wgrant> Although you only need the first line until release.
<gnomefreak> i have 142 lines :( not all enabled though
<richthegeek> huh, it was basically clean already
<KruyKaze> where can i read about 538292?
<richthegeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix committed]
<jpds> Packages are hitting the archive/mirrors.
<KruyKaze> thanks it's not up yet for 64bit
<gnomefreak> KruyKaze: it will take time not all mirrors will get it right away
<jpds> KruyKaze: It's syncing right now.
<gnomefreak> i suggest run update in about 30minutes
<jpds> gnomefreak: Depends which mirror you're using.
<richthegeek> got updates for dmsetup, gvfs, gparted, parted so far
<KruyKaze> thanks
<gnomefreak> i use gb as it is the most reliable for me and updated fastest i have found
 * gnomefreak tests update
<jpds> gnomefreak: Have you considered using http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it seems to be shut down in the drop down (FUSA) but switch off in confirm dialog
<jpds> gnomefreak: Have you considered using http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ ?
<gnomefreak> ok testing now
<jpds> → http://ftpmap.osuosl.org/
<gnomefreak> jpds: no but i will save it and give it a test in a few days when i get back
<richthegeek> updates are gb
<jpds> Right, pushes en route to mirrors.
<jpds> s/pushes/updates/
<FFForever> how do I upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<richthegeek> got mountall ;)
<richthegeek> :)*
<BUGabundo> FFForever: you pray
<BUGabundo> or make backups, read topic, and run $update-manager -d
<FFForever> BUGabundo, I tried that but when I rebooted it went into windows =\
<FFForever> (reply to the first comment xD)
<BUGabundo> FFForever: press left shift and choose Ubuntu ?
<FFForever> ubuntu is default... was a joke about praying for the upgrade...
<histo> Does anyone else have to log in twice? My X restarts after I finish typing my password the first time and it restarts. Interesting thing is I can type anythign else and it wont.
<ZykoticK9> histo, MANY people do yes
<histo> ZykoticK9: K just making sure I wasn't the only one.
<FFForever> BUGabundo, can I move my mysql databases to /home?
<BUGabundo> anything is possible
<ZykoticK9> histo, i believe the bug #532047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532047 in plymouth "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<richthegeek> FFForever: yes, use a softlink
<richthegeek> FFForever: ln -s SOURCE TARGET
<FFForever> bug #666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<henke> is it possible to get nouveau loaded earlier during boot so that plymouth shows the splash for a while? now the splash only shows for a second before X starts.
<jamesey> i did the plymouth upgrade and now i can boot
<jamesey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released]
<jpds> jamesey: Yes, it's been fixed.
<jamesey> the fix is there, but i dont really know how to do it
<jamesey> what does boot to single user mode mean?
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, for a step by step see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/quick-fixes
<jamesey> thanks. one question. i have 5 partitions because i duel boot mac os on my imac
<jamesey> is the partition i want the grub partition or the partition with all of the ubuntu os info?
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, that's why the first step is "sudo fdisk -l" you need to know the exact partition Lucid is installed on
<jamesey> ZykoticK9, thanks. i have 4 partisions, sda1,2,3,&4. shoudl i choose the one labeled linux, sda4?
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, I can't say for sure?  is that the only linux partition?
<jamesey> i think it is. the others are gpt, hfs (my mac os partition) and efi (refit for booting linux on imacs)
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, then that must be the one then
<jamesey> thanks Zykotick9, it worked
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, nice!
<KruyKaze> how do i install the java plugin?
<kermiac> KruyKaze: either install open-jdk or enable the partner repo to install sun java
<yofel> where for openjdk the java plugin is called icedtea6-plugin
<Spirits-Sight> any ideas of how to get win ce device to show as a storage device like USB device? NOT intersted in syncing any thing but being able to copy and move and delete files?
<happyface> omg
<happyface> why is Yahoo! the default search in lynx?
<ZykoticK9> happyface, Yahoo paid Canonical for it, extensive coverage all over the net
<happyface> ZykoticK9: thanks I figured, haven't read anything on that
<ddecator> happyface, you can change it by setting the search engine in the firefox search bar then changing the homepage
<happyface> ddecator: I know how to change it thanks
<Spirits-Sight> any ideas of how to get win ce device to show as a storage device like USB device? NOT intersted in syncing any thing but being able to copy and move and delete files?
<happyface> smart move on Yahoo's part
<ddecator> happyface, fair enough, i've just heard a lot of people freaking out thinking they couldn't change it...
<happyface> if you can't change your default search provider, you shouldn't be using alpha software -_-
<DanaG> "    ALSA: usbaudio: introduce new types for audio class v2"
<DanaG> in 2.6.34-rc1.
<DanaG>     ALSA: hda - Detect HP mute-LED GPIO setup from GPIO counts
<DanaG> interesting.
<Semitones> hey there, I'm pretty sure I found a bug with keyring and wicd in lubuntu lucid. How would I report that?
<Damascene> hello
<Damascene> apport-collect -p linux 527369
<Damascene> is there anything wrong in the syntax
<happyface> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, does lubuntu use gnome keyring?  is the issue in keyring or wicd?
<Damascene> Usage: apport-gtk <report number>
<Damascene> apport-gtk: error: no such option: -p
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, this is a fresh install of alpha 3 + updates -- it looks a lot like gnome's keyring. The problem is "triggered" by attempting to join a WPA network, but the problem is that keyring prompts me multiple times, and still can't fetch the WPA network key
<Damascene> happyface, bug 527369 needs to run that command
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527369 in linux "sudo lshw causes console to turn blue on dell inspiron 1011" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527369
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, then try using "ubuntu-bug gnome-keyring" and follow the onscreen/browser prompts.  Good luck.
<Semitones> ZykoticK9, thank you
<Semitones> ah first I'm gonna grab the latest updates
<Semitones> is aptitude safe-upgrade the preferred method?
<ddecator> it's more of a personal choice...
<tamran> hi guys, I think I've got a really broken install
<ddecator> tamran, can you be more specific?
<tamran> I have now 3 major issues, 1) gnome no longer registers in my gdm login. 2) USB disks are no longer auto mounted. 3) mediatomb won't install (this is a new bug and I'm sure it's being addressed)
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i don't think your going to be able to use an 8.04 kernel with Lucid if that's what your asking
<tamran> ZykoticK9: hehe, you saw my comment in the other channel didn't you! :)
<ZykoticK9> tamran, yup
<tamran> ZykoticK9: I'm assuming it's the KMS thing regarding that
<tamran> ZykoticK9: I suspected as much ...
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i just don't think a kernel that old is gonna jive with lucid that's all
<ddecator> probably not...
<tamran> ZykoticK9: what about a 9.10 install with 2.6.26 kernel?
<ZykoticK9> tamran, no idea man
<tamran> ZykoticK9: ok, no problem
<tamran> ZykoticK9: so, what about an 8.04 install and sprinkle in the newer apps that I want/need as I go?
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i view 8.04 as being kinda archaic at this point... mind you i'm running Lucid alpha (so what do you expect).  Are you sure your ATI isn't supported by something newer, what model is it?
<tamran> radeon xpress 200m :(
<tamran> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<tamran> it works pretty good desktop wise in lucid, except now I've got some serious problems on this install (such as gnome not showing up anymore, so I'm stuck in xfce)
<tamran> and I'm noticing a lot of badly behaving disk io leaving my old lappy here quite unresponsive for minutes at a time
<ZykoticK9> tamran, sorry man, my quick googling just finds lots of people with issues and your card...  I don't use ATI at all, so don't have any personal experience, sorry.  Best of luck.
<tamran> ZykoticK9: ati sucks, I know.  My latest laptop has nvidia now so it works GREAT
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i certainly didn't want to say anything - but ya
<tamran> hehe
<DanaG> ZykoticK9: you should try xorg-edgers on an R600 card... it works awesomely well.
<tamran> no problem
<DanaG> Especially with 2.6.33 kernel from the mainline thingy.
<ZykoticK9> tamran, see DanaG above
<tamran> DanaG: is that for an ATI card?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Even has GLSL support.
<tamran> DanaG: I'm the one with an unsupported ATI card
<vivid> is there a build of the 190 series current stable nvidia driver for lucid?
<tamran> so, what exactly is xorg-edgers?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, XPress 200 is a sucky card -- doesn't even have hardware TCL (transform, clipping, and lighting).
<ZykoticK9> vivid, current is 195
<DanaG> er, what version of mesa is in original Lucid?
<vivid> ZykoticK9, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  theres a notice on how to not use 195
<crimsun>       mesa | 7.7-4ubuntu1 |         lucid | source
<ZykoticK9> vivid, true - but that is the version in "nvidia-current"
<DanaG> ah.  xorg-edgers has 7.9.0.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<vivid> so, is there a build of the 190 noncurrent but stable dirver?
<ZykoticK9> vivid, i don't even think that the fan bug is confirmed in linux for 195, it's more just a precaution
<DanaG> Just be aware that the phrase "if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces" applies.  =þ
<DanaG> My response to that fan control bug:
<ZykoticK9> vivid, BUT to be save avoid 195
<tamran> DanaG: it seems pretty beta ... is it stable?
<BUGabundo> gn8 guys
<ddecator> i haven't had any trouble with 195...
<vivid> i dont even see where nvidia says 195 is the stable release
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, nor i
<DanaG> It has been pretty stable for me.  I am also using kernels from here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ZykoticK9> vivid, "apt-cache policy nvidia-current"
<ddecator> so far it's a huge improvement over 185
<DanaG> And you may even not really need the new kernel.
<tamran> DanaG: will it improve the GL effects with my card?
<DanaG> Hopefully, it should to some degree. I'm not sure what the state of R300 era hardware is, though.
<DanaG> 300m, specifically, is a card that's really weak.
<vivid> ZykoticK9, that tells me nothing i didnt already know
<tamran> I've got a 200m
<tamran> which I'm assuming is a total POS
<ZykoticK9> vivid, "i dont even see where nvidia says 195 is the stable release" - apt-cache policy tells you?!
<DanaG> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<DanaG> er, my response to the fan control bug:
<DanaG> why is your fan speed control in the DRIVER?
<vivid> that tells me that ubuntu says its the current release, that doesnt mean its released as stable by nvidia
<DanaG> It should darn well be in the FIRMWARE!
<ZykoticK9> vivid, ok true
<vivid> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html
<vivid> is the current stable release
<tamran> well, I'd just stay with this current install of Lucid alpha even if I could fix the broken gnome and broken USB automount
<DanaG> Or at the very least, have ONE hardware "way too hot" cutoff point.
<vivid> but, theres no package for it that i can find, my question is, is there a build of this, or do i need to do it myself
<DanaG> oh yeah, off I go to boot 2.6.34-rc1... yay
<tamran> and there is one other nagging issue since 9.10, which is that there seems to be overbearing disk caching
<tamran> so I'm debating a system wipe/reinstall ... but I'm on the fence which way to go
<bjsnider> prior to the fan bug the 195 was the stable release
<vivid> i never saw it go stable
<vivid> its been beta for months
<vivid> and still listed as such in their channel
<bjsnider> channel?
<vivid> #nvidia
<vivid> lts release with beta software...go figure
<bjsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1836667&postcount=1
<bjsnider> there's proof
<bjsnider> end of story
<vivid> ok, so the answer to my question is no, there is no 190 package
<vivid> even though we can supposedly have multiple versions installed now
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, what's your take on the 195-fan bug - is this cause to not use the driver?
<tamran> I read that nvidia binary drivers are problematic with Lucid and KMS?
<tamran> what is the advantage of KMS right now other than perhaps a flickr free boot?
<DanaG> I'd call nvidia stupid for leaving fan control to the driver, instead of the firmware.
<DanaG> flickr? =þ
<tamran> DanaG: how's the new kernel?
<DanaG> hmm, seems about the same as the 33 kernels.
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, this is a bug in how the shared code for all platforms deals with the firmware. all cards that have fans are at risk
<DanaG> about the only oddity I have: if I run the mesa demo "glxgears_pixmap", I get an unkillable xorg hang.  But only with that one demo.
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, ok thanks man
<bjsnider> until then use the driver at your own risk, or switch to nouveau or vesa
<bjsnider> 90% of the code in the nvidia blob is shared. only 10% is specific to linux
<DanaG> hmm, how is nouveau with fan control?  does it just leave the firmware to its own algorithm?
<DanaG> And was the nvidia driver overriding their own firmware fan control?
<bjsnider> nouveau i believe just turns the fan on maximum and leaves it there
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, ya saw all the PlanetUbuntu posts about it - i'm not really overly concerned, but i thought when the opportunity was right there - I'd ask an expert :)
<bjsnider> DanaG, i suppose so
<DanaG> I'm just thinking in terms of "failure mode" -- it's really bad design if the card lets you run it so hot it dies, without the card firmware / hardware kicking the fan into full speed.
<tamran> here's a silly question: does ubuntu have some kind of indexing turned on?
<bjsnider> i agree that the firmware should be in 100% control of the heat/fan issue
<bjsnider> but there you have it
<DanaG> At the very least, ONE über-failsafe 100%-speed mode should be mandatory.
<DanaG> oh, and nvidia 96 drivers: 3 years ago, they stopped being able to do anything but segfault the X server.
<DanaG> And every year, nvidia updates them to segfault newer X servers.
<DanaG> =þ
<stooj_> Uhm - is there a xorg.conf file in Lucid? I don't seem to have one.
<ZykoticK9> stooj_, not by default - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<StooJ> ZykoticK9: Phew. So, how do I turn DRI off? Generate one?
<ZykoticK9> StooJ, no idea man?
<StooJ> OK, no worries. Cheers anyway ZykoticK9
<bjsnider> StooJ, you may not need one, if for instance you are on an intel graphics platform
<bjsnider> DanaG, my nvidia card's fan sounds like it runs at 100% all the time. coolbits doesn't work on it. there are no power management options. so at least some of this can be overriden by the hardware
<bjsnider> tamran, the nvidia blob doesn't have a kms driver. they are mutually exclusive. the nouveau driver does have a kms driver
 * DanaG is a fan of ATI / AMD.  And random thing: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/insideati/index.htm -- looks like they have an awesome sense of aesthetics.
<StooJ> bjsnider: I just get a blank screen & unresponsive keyboard after log-in on my macbook (intel gpu), so I was trying to work around it before filing a bug report
<bjsnider> DanaG, if you talk to luc verhaegen, it seems that amd and ati are not as simpatico as you think. quite the bloody opposite.
<DanaG> simpatico?
<DanaG> that word's not in my vocabulary. =þ
<bjsnider> in other words, they're not on the same page. they don't play well together
<bjsnider> they're enemies
<DanaG> Weird.
<bjsnider> his story is that amd's efforts at open sourcing ati's garbage was met with fierce bureaucratic resistance
<bjsnider> at this point amd is in such bad shape that they can't force ati to open source anything
<bjsnider> no new documentation has been dropped since early in 2008
<DanaG> no new AMD, or no new ATI?
<bjsnider> ati
<bjsnider> because amd no longer has the resources to force ati to drop documents
<bjsnider> i wish intel would buy them both and fire ati's driver team
<bjsnider> and management team
<bjsnider> even the janitors
<DanaG> Yeah... and then we'd be stuck with what we had in the P4 era: only one player monopolizing stuff.
<bjsnider> i find no redeeming feature in ati. at least nvidia provides fairly reliable drivers, if nothing else.
<DanaG> yeah... until you try running some SDL opengl app and get NVRM: XID <spew> -- and can't figure out whether it's your code, or NV code, that's at fault.
<DanaG> That happened to a classmate trying to work on the lab computers at school.
<bjsnider> not a monopoly. intel would have cornered the market for a time. but that too would pass. nothing lasts forever
<bjsnider> intel would have the resources to get something done at ati
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA1Mw
<DanaG> I'd hope the SEC (is that the department that handles that stuff?) would block such a monopolistic move.
<DanaG> anyway, this is wayy off-topic.
<coz_> guys...can someone explain the decision to go pulseaudio instead of straight alsa... so far it seems really bad in terms of cards recognized..quality of sound etc
<bjsnider> it's not a monopoly. only the state can create a monopoly by outlawing entry into a market. intel would have simply cornered the market because of their efficiency
<bjsnider> coz_, good thing you're not asking about a subject that's been flogged to death already
<ZykoticK9> coz_, Pulse replaced ESD not alsa - Pulse uses alsa for all the hardware support
<coz_> bjsnider,  ah well I didnt see the flogging :)
<bjsnider> where have you been?
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  understood...however  it seems way worse
<bjsnider> just google it and you'll see it
<ZykoticK9> coz_, i hear you
<bjsnider> most people have never had any problems with pulse
<coz_> bjsnider,  until recently I would get rid of pulseaudio and compile alsa for my pro sound card
<bjsnider> pro? is it an m-audio?
<coz_> bjsnider,  until I get that fixed  I am "stuck"  with pulseaudio
<coz_> bjsnider,  echoaudio layla
<bjsnider> get in touch with crimsun about this
<coz_> bjsnider,  and no pulseaudio does not support that card
<bjsnider> it does if alsa does
<coz_> no it doesnt
<coz_> and I am glad of that by the way :)
<bjsnider> are you in the sound business?
<DanaG> My only real issue with pulseaudio is this one:
<coz_> bjsnider,  I do much recording yes
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<bjsnider> you might want to use jack instead of pulse
<coz_> bjsnider,  hopefully i will get my layla back in the system soon and wont have to bother :)
<coz_> but intil then ..... :)
<bjsnider> coz_, talk to crimsun about what your options are
<coz_> bjsnider,  I will thanks
<DanaG> weird... 34 kernel on my netbook panics.
<DanaG> and unfortunately, I can't get a backtrace easily.
<coz_> ossv4 is not the way to go either since its support of cards seems to be diminishing rather rapidly
<DanaG> No serial port.
<DanaG> heh, I tried oss4 twice... hard-locked my system when I inserted my cardbus audigy2.
<coz_> DanaG,  not surprising :)
<coz_> ok guys thanks  :)
<Semitones> mmm moe. much better
<Semitones> whoops
<aquachica> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition will have the ability to switch back to the desktop?
<kermiac> anyone running 64bit can confirm fix for bug 538292 is out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<ddecator> kermiac, yes, mountall was updated
<ddecator> however, i still had it log me out when i hit <enter>...anybody here that can confirm that bug is still happening?
<Pici> ddecator: Theres was a note in the changelog regarding that it may still happen with people who get the text plymouth.
<kermiac> ddecator: thanks mate - forgot u r running 64 bit :)
<ddecator> Pici, ah, thanks for pointing that out, i'll take a look at it
<ddecator> kermiac, no problem =)
<DanaG> grr, 34-rc1 kernel panics on my netbook.
<DanaG> and objdump doesn't like bzimage format.
<DanaG> so I can't find where _log_buf is.
<DanaG> oh, System.map.
<DanaG> right.
<ddecator> there we go, found the report...
<holstein> hello all... if i wanted to test with a mainline kernel..
<holstein> and i have...
<holstein> 2.6.32-16-generic currently
<holstein> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=D;O=A
<holstein> do i just get the highest number?
<holstein> or the one that matches my current one?
<StooJ> Mapping is here, holstein : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<holstein> AH
<arand> holstein: but my guess is if you are going to forward something upstream, the very latest would be preferred
<holstein> im just wanting to test a bug running it
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone succsuffly made a bootable usb flash drive for 10.04 using the older 9.04 ubuntu? it just kept failing on me here. But Unetbootin seemed to worked..
<Dr_Willis> well unetbootin might of worked..it may of just Hung.. :) (i cursed it)
<kermiac> Dr_Willis: yes, I used 9.04 to successfully create a bootable usb drive using usb startup disk creator
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Bummer daily build ISO and live/flash made both just go to a black screen.
<Dr_Willis> dont really want to install A3 then install 4000+mb of updates. :) when i planned on doing a clean install to test RC1
<Dr_Willis> next scheduled release is the 19th isent it?  Not  got a web browser handy to check
<kermiac> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> next scheduled release is the 19th isent it?  Not  got a web browser handy to check <<--
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kermiac> according to the website it's 18th
<Dr_Willis> wait the cd is still spinning...
<kermiac> yeah, i saw that - just did that so i could grab the url :)
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps the live cd takes a LONG time to load.
<arand> i.e. count ont he 18th
<Dr_Willis> Ive had such issues with cd drives lately.
<arand> s/18/19/ ...to avoid dissapointment
<kermiac> Dr_Willis: are u using an ati graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> I got a display.. thats.. weird.. took like 4 min for the cd to get to the desktop. Perhaps i should of had more patience with the flash drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> kermiac:  good old nividia thats worked great for years in Ubuntu
<kermiac> oh, well not the same issue i had the other day then :)
<Dr_Willis> well it finally started at least :)
<Dr_Willis> during the install.. has anyone ever noticed the 'migrating windows users' to actually do anything OTHER then just copy the wallpaper over? :)
<Dr_Willis> these wineows users that have tried ubuntu - always seem to expect it to do a LOT more.
<Dr_Willis> lets see what it does. :)  gotta love testing machines
 * Dr_Willis recalls installs from the past.. One Disrto had a tetris game you could play.. others had Solitare.. :) In gentoo i would emerge irssi befor installing and irc chat while it installed...
<christag> hello party people. does anyone have any experience setting up lucid on a macbook pro (5,1 prefferably)?
<Dr_Willis> Not Me.
 * Dr_Willis has had rather bad mac experiences.. and wont go near apple any moar.
<christag> :( sorry to hear that willis
<Dr_Willis> Im Not. :) the more i learn about apple.. the more i learned its best to stay away heh.
<Dr_Willis> Linux on my iMACDV PPC - is a big disaster.
<christag> heh in some aspects, but its the easiest triple boot solution for me at the moment
<Dr_Willis> BUt that iMAC is a Doorstop now mainly
<christag> ah good ol ppc
<Dr_Willis> OS-X on it does turn it into an ok 'bash' terminal i can ssh from to the linux box.
<Dr_Willis> even trying to get that 'working' on OS-9 shows the huge limitions and problems  os-9 had.
<christag> a good use. id turn it into a tv :p
<christag> i only switched to a mac after osx
<Dr_Willis> Its basically the emergancy 'ssh' and browser box.
<Dr_Willis> OS-9 had so many neat features.. that just got tossed out.. but thats the nature of Big companies and their OS's it seems
<KnifeySpooney> Is there any way to set plymouth to use the graphical boot instead of text boot?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the 10.04 installer has a 'skip' button during the 'configuring XXXXXX' stage makes me wonder what it would skip..
<Dr_Willis> then teh button just vanished.. heh...
<Dr_Willis> Thats... odd.
<christag> it skips configuring hardcore porn apparently
<christag> REALLY hardcore
<christag> :)
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis: it skips trying to download the repos for apt.. i think
<KnifeySpooney> at least at one point
<Dr_Willis> Configuring APt.. then some other..  went buy too fast.
<KnifeySpooney> yeah.. i'm afraid to click skip in case it changes to the next thing which I did NOT mean to skip
<Dr_Willis> KnifeySpooney:  ok so it skips the 'sudo apt-get update' basically ?
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis: Not sure, but it was also up there when it said "reading cd for apt repos" or something"
<Dr_Willis> The installer does seem to be a bit faster in this release .
<Dr_Willis> even if it did take ages to load up initially
<KnifeySpooney> i'm always surprised by the speed
<christag> are you installing from the live cd
<Dr_Willis> yep - testing a live cd.
<KnifeySpooney> booting from a usb makes it really fast
<KnifeySpooney> haven't used a cd in ages, maybe it's the ame
<KnifeySpooney> [same]
<Dr_Willis> i tried usb.. it seemed like it failed.. BUT i think it was just REAL slow to get to the initial desktop
<christag> i tried upgrading from 9.10 today, it didnt want to happen
<Dr_Willis> the cd also took ages.. but i waited long enough. because i saw/heard te cd still loading... then it worked
<KnifeySpooney> Oh, odd
<KnifeySpooney> I'm not sure if I will update to lucid, at least not yet
<Dr_Willis> Yea. No xplash or any other indication.. grub -> some text -> black - Monitor light showing no display... waited about 3 min.. then it worked
<KnifeySpooney> I'm comfortable with my Karmic
<christag> same here. the cd took about 5-10 minutes to load up, even turned off my monitor and all LEDs
<Dr_Willis> My Karmic box was getting too abused. It had too many issues. :)
<Dr_Willis> Instyall done. :)
<Dr_Willis> lets see if it explodes now
<KnifeySpooney> haha. I had that issue with Jaunty. Updating to karmic was a breath of fresh air
<Dr_Willis> I should of timed it. :)
<KnifeySpooney> I timed my karmic install last six months around, took about 7 mins
<KnifeySpooney> Anybody know how to set Lucid to use a graphical boot?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. looks like grub might of failed to install.
<KnifeySpooney> Not good. :x
<christag> ick
<christag> thats what happened to me when i tried to upgrade from karmic
<Dr_Willis> or else my pc is confused about what HD to boot...
<Dr_Willis> yep. for some reason it was booting the other hd..
<Dr_Willis> nouveau - dont seem to work on my nvidia card. :( heh got message about that right at the start
<ddecator> about nouveau specifically?
<Dr_Willis> Yep
<ddecator> huh
<ddecator> well it's still relatively early in development =)
<Dr_Willis> nouveau ####.#####.#### ======= Misaligned Reg 0x006XXXXXXX======
<Dr_Willis> system dont boot.
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. there it goes...
<ddecator> you get that error and that's it?
<ddecator> haha
<Dr_Willis> got error,, and it waited and waited.. and still waiting
<Dr_Willis> Now the lcd's are flickering like the installer
<ddecator> continuously?
<Dr_Willis> So basically i got no output at all during the 'bootup'
<Dr_Willis> the power light onlcd was flickering - as in getting no signal like the installer boot up did
<Dr_Willis> so it seems tobe  Mouveau related
<sqwertle> Hi everyone
<ddecator> huh...i've had it before where, after just installing it, the screen continuously refreshes during boot until i restart the system
<ddecator> hey sqwertle
<Dr_Willis> well its installed.. now to 'fix' things.
<sqwertle> does 10.04 have any known wireless compatability issues?
<Dr_Willis> :) - No message about hardware drivers at first bootup... thats odd.
<Dr_Willis> oh there it went. :)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, give it a second to look for them ;)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, haha, mr. impatient
<ddecator> sqwertle, probably about the same as all releases. do you have a regression?
<Dr_Willis> after i allready loaded the hardware-drivers item
<tamran> if I wanted to install the alpha3 kubuntu, how would I go about that? I've got a fresh kubuntu 9.10 install
<ddecator> tamran fresh install or upgrade>
<tamran> errr, I'm talking about Lucid of course
<sqwertle> Nope, installed this fresh rather than update; new laptop.
<tamran> I've got a fresh 9.10 install and want to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tamran> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I forget the proper command to dist upgrade
<Dr_Willis> I rarely EVER do a upgrade that way. I do clena installs
<ddecator> tamran, if you want to switch to kubuntu, then you may need to install kubuntu on 9.10 then upgrade
<Dr_Willis> If you just intalled 9.10 You may want to just do a clean install of the 10.04 also
<sqwertle> ddecator: Nope, installed fresh rather than update; new laptop
<tamran> oh
 * ddecator dist-upgrades semi-daily
<ddecator> sqwertle, did your wireless work in previous releases?
<Dr_Willis> the daily build isos are proberly7 a better bet then the a3 iso also
<tamran> I didn't want to download the cd is all ... I could have done that but I had this 9.10 cd here
<ddecator> tamran, you can install kubuntu without a cd
<sqwertle> ddecator: no previous releases worked at all. I'm using lucid atm because the .32 kernel supports my video card, the others dont
<Dr_Willis> tamran:  upgrading will make you download  several 100+mb anyway
<Dr_Willis> tamran:  and with 10.04 i seem to get about 200mb at least - every few days of updates
<ddecator> sqwertle, interesting...do you know your wireless card model?
<tamran> well, since I'm here, can I do it?
<sqwertle> ddecator: yes, one moment please
<tamran> I'd very much like to test it to help support
<ddecator> test what now?
<tamran> kubuntu Lucid
<tamran> I've got kubuntu 9.10 ... in Ubuntu you just do alt-f2 and type update-manager -d
<tamran> but kubuntu doesn't have that
<ddecator> tamran, i think the package is kubuntu-desktop (i can check if you want). it installs everything needed for kubuntu and you just select gnome or kde before logging in
<tamran> I've already got Kubuntu desktop
<tamran> but it's version 9.10
<ddecator> ...doing update-manager -d didn't upgrade both?
<tamran> let me try it again
<Dr_Willis> heh - having issues with nvidia cards :) Joy.
<Dr_Willis> but there was some neat helper  dialogs that poped up and tried to 'fix' it.
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, this has actually been the first time i haven't from an upgrade, haha
<Dr_Willis> so thats a step in the right direction for the os.
<tamran> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tamran> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<tamran> update-manager: command not found
<sqwertle> ddecator: Realtek rtl8191SE
<ddecator> did you uninstall it at some point?
<ddecator> sqwertle, alright, let me see if i can find a list of compatible hardware
<Dr_Willis> Did a daily build iso install just now.. and still had 80+mb of updates. :)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love being able to update from the console.
<tamran> I'm not sure if I'm saying it right, but let me try once more: I have Kubuntu (not Ubuntu) 9.10 freshly installed, I want to upgrade the machine to Kubuntu (not Ubuntu) 10.04 Alpha3
<ddecator> sqwertle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ddecator> tamran, right. are you on gnome now?
<tamran> no, in KDE
<Dr_Willis> I dont know kubuntu enough to know what kubuntu commands differ
<tamran> ok, np
<ddecator> tamran, oh, kde doesn't use update manager...
<ddecator> kde uses...package manager?
<Dr_Willis> #kubuntu people may know
<sqwertle> ddecator: if my cards not on that list, is there anything that can be done?
<ddecator> sqwertle, not sure, let me check
<Dr_Willis> sqwertle:  you may get lucky and the card is supportd.. but list is old.
<sqwertle> Well the card isn't just simply not working
<ddecator> oh, this might have something...
<sqwertle> It is reading one network in my area, a local isd network, but will not read my lan network that is setup
<ddecator> not sure if it will work, outdated, but here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ddecator> number is different, so idk for sure if the instructions on there would work...
<ddecator> otherwise i think it's a -cross your fingers and hope it gets supported- type of thing
<ddecator> oh, right, tamran , any luck yet? if not, i'll take a look at how to upgrade kde
<Dr_Willis> I always have kubuntu and ubuntu desktops both on my machines.  so i just use the gnome tools for tat stuff
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, so update manager on gnome DOES upgrade kubuntu too?
<Dr_Willis> ddecator:  it upgrades all the packages.. if you have kubuntu/kde installed.. it would upgrade those packages also of course.
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, good, that's what i was hoping =)
<ddecator> tamran, do you have gnome installed, or just kde?
<tamran> ddecator: I can't seem to find much on google
<Dr_Willis> it cant tell whats a kubuntu pakage or gnome, or xcfce.. or otjehrs
<tamran> ddecator: it's straight kubuntu 9.10, fresh
<Dr_Willis>  the #kubuntu people dont know how to do a dist upgrade? and the !upgrade wiki page dont say eh?
<ddecator> dang...the official wiki page doesn't mention an upgrade process: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> perhaps just a google for ' 9.10 upgrade 10.04   '  may show the proper commands/way
<Dr_Willis> ive gotten where i dont care much for KDE any more. SO havent kept up with Kubuntu
<tamran> I'm starting to really like it
<tamran> but am a long time xfce4 user
<Dr_Willis> i cant stand the pcmanfm or thunar file managers. :)
<tamran> oh, I like Dolphin
<ddecator> i can't, for the life of me, figure out what kde uses in place of update-manager...
<Dr_Willis> speaking of file managers.. ive notced the 'pinboard' feature of rox-filer has been broken now in  the last 2 releases.. and is still broke in 10.04 :(
<tamran> hehe, I've got some applet running now telling me there's 183 bug fixes, but I can't see for the life of me what app that is
<Dr_Willis> !find update-manager
<sqwertle> ddecator: Apparently there is a kernel 2.6.x driver release by Realtek, I'm going to give that a try, the other won't work for my chipset
<Dr_Willis> wee - did updates.. now i see the ubuntu splash thing.. for like 1 sec... then its to the login.
<Dr_Willis> that is.. quick
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, when you don't have nvidia trouble, yes, haha
<ddecator> or i guess nvidia isn't my issue anymore
<ubottu> Found: update-manager, update-manager-core, update-manager-kde, update-manager-hildon, update-manager-text
<Dr_Willis> yep - i saw there was some kernel updates..
<Dr_Willis> Now to tweak the system how i like it.
<ddecator> oh, there is a kde variant...
<ddecator> tamran, have you tried that? haha
 * ddecator still gets amazed by ubot
<sqwertle> ddecator: The Realtek driver has fixed my problem it seems :)
<ddecator> sqwertle, good to hear =)
<tamran> ddecator: update-manager-kde is not installed? dang
<ddecator> tamran, idk, you tell me, haha
<christag> ugh what a fun restart
<ddecator> how so?
<tamran> heh, maybe they don't want you to upgrade this way in kubuntu?
<christag> i cant load the latest linux kernel without getting errors
<christag> i should've written them down, but im too tired
<christag> something about a PRAMIN dump
<christag> probably going to be one of those "ill get to that later" problems
<sqwertle> ddecator: Actually it's not working it seems. It shows the network as there, and knows the correct encryption types for it and all of the networks that should (and are) there. It won't get passed the "obtaining IP" phase however.
<ddecator> sqwertle, hm...did you restart your system after adding the driver?
<sqwertle> ddecator: yupyup
<ddecator> tamran, do you have update-manager-kde installed?
<ddecator> sqwertle, strange...sorry that's not working properly =\
<tamran> nope
<tamran> I shall check for it
<ddecator> the package description looks like it will do what you want
<tamran> err, wait, I do
<ZykoticK9> tamran, you might want to have a quick look at this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8910694 it's related to trying to upgrade for Kubuntu, i guess the kubuntu site just recommends using the cd?
<ddecator> tamran, then try 'update-manager-kde -d'
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, yah the wiki i found just showed the cd...
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, that forum does show an Unsupported upgrade option
<tamran> is that the one that is all crossed out?
<tamran> btw, I agree with the last poster ... this really _should_ be an option and _should_ be tested
<tamran> perhaps that's just my opinion though :)
<ZykoticK9> tamran, that's the one -- i have NO idea if it will work (it certainly doesn't seem to be recommended, hope you have backups, and this isn't your main box)
<ddecator> worst case scenario...if you can access the software sources, you can change "karmic" to "lucid" in all of the sources, disable ppa, then upgrade and reenable the ppas (changing to lucid of course) if you choose to afterwards...
<tamran> ZykoticK9: it's a fresh install ... I'm trying to be a good little alpha tester here
<ddecator> i had to do that with gnome
<tamran> ZykoticK9: I just formatted the hard drive minutes ago
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i'm not going to ask why you didn't install with a Lucid daily iso then...
<tamran> ZykoticK9: because I wanted to test the validity of an upgrade :)
<tamran> you know ... to be a royal nuicence :P
<Dr_Willis_> Problem with such testing is that by the time you update/upgrade there may be a new release allready out :) to retest
<ddecator> well it's something that a lot of kubuntu users probably want to be able to do safely. i would think at least
<tamran> well, once I'm there, it should upgrade for me
<tamran> I'm assuming anyways ... but I could be wrong
<tamran> so, where does one get those daily build cd's if this doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis_> I wonder how many people on a new install.. the first thing they do will be reset the button order....
<Dr_Willis_> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ddecator> i really need to learn ubot commands...
<Dr_Willis_> even with a daily build. i had 80mb of updates
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, count me as one :)
<tamran> what's the difference between daily and daily-live?
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, i'm sure a ton of people will
<tamran> power button order?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, step one - switch theme  step two - fix buttons
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, exactly
<ddecator> tamran, window buttons
<ZykoticK9> sorry, s/fix buttons/customize buttons
<Dr_Willis_> Yea. in the 20 sec i used the defaults.. *untill i could get ubuntu tweak installed* i clicked in teh wrong place for close like 10 times
<tamran> oh, I tried that in regular ubuntu 10.04 and it was the FIRST thing I did
<ddecator> ubuntu tweak offers to switch it back? i went into gconf...
<Dr_Willis_> I think that is SOO going to be a slap in the face  in every review.
<tamran> then also proceeded to remove the minimize and maximize buttons
<Dr_Willis_> ddecator:  yes it does. It has a tool to reorder them via drag/drop if you want
<Dr_Willis_> ddecator:  and a 'reset' button that puts them back in the old order.
<Dr_Willis_> I always put a space between the close buttons also - so its easier to not hit by mistake
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, yah...i think it would be good to offer the choice and be able to switch easily, but the default should be the same as it was...
<tamran> Dr_Willis_: I agree, I've read two reviews already calling the dev's a bunch of OSX copycats
<Dr_Willis_> I dont even recall that order in OS-X
<ddecator> well...have you seen side-by-side comparisons?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it is a different order from OSX
<Dr_Willis_> last OS-X i used was  the PPC version  and i rarely usedit.
<hifi> so what, if Apple did "get it right", why not copy it?
<Dr_Willis_> Theres plenty of OTHER things to steal from OS-X i imagine
<tamran> http://www.junauza.com/2010/03/ubuntus-new-look-pale-imitation-of-mac.html
<tamran> what Dr_Willis_ said
<Dr_Willis_> I seem to recall other disrtos having a startup wixard that actually asked you how you wanted things setup
<tamran> if you're going to copy, copy the things people want
<Dr_Willis_> or was that the KDE first time wizard?
<Dr_Willis_> the old kde :)
<ddecator> i've heard a lot of skepticism about a setup wizard though...
<ddecator> too many options may freak out new users
<Dr_Willis_> like moving the buttons wont freak them out. :)
<tamran> ddecator: very good point ... ala, "The Paradox of Choice"
<Dr_Willis_> or a diffrent theme every release wont...
<ddecator> no, but then you get the browser ballot and everything
<Dr_Willis_> when in doubt 'educate'
<ddecator> tamran, i had to read that for my cognitive science class =) (well, a couple chapters)
<tamran> that book really made a lot of sense
<tamran> did you like the book?
<ddecator> tamran, it's all true
<Dr_Willis_> makes sence.. that means that  it will get ignored. :)
<ddecator> yah, it has a lot of research supporting the claims
<Dr_Willis_> Lots of research - tossed out the window to make somthing look 'mondern' and not 'outdated'
<ddecator> mhmm...
<Dr_Willis_> Seen it done so many times in the past.
<tamran> I do like the more purply colors though
<Dr_Willis_> trying to train the wife now that the 'firefox address bar' i setup for her also works as her 'google search text field' but even that confuses her now
<tamran> moving the min/max/close buttons was not such a great idea though
<ddecator> i still think orange would have been better...it's one of the identifiers of ubuntu...but it's a personal opinion
<Dr_Willis_> Set wallpaper to a default nutral blueish.. and thats where it stays :)
<ddecator> haha, i made my own wallpaper =)
<Dr_Willis_> all these 'gradients' alwyas seem to look terriable onmy 2 WIDE screen montiors
<tamran> well, the original color scheme was actually quite pleasing to most ... and there are themes to change it easy enough
<Dr_Willis_> problem with the buttonorder. is that  it breaks other themes.. its  a system type setting I guess. and not a theme type setting.
<Dr_Willis_> of course with gnome3 ever gets out.. all this will get tossed out the door also I imagine
<ddecator> or at least completely rehauled
<YaManicKill> w00t upgraded and my machine actually boots now :-P
<sqwertle> I seem to be having troubles connecting to a wireless network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394529/ : I'm not srue what this all means :(
<ddecator> YaManicKill, congrats!
<YaManicKill> turned it off last night, and this morn plymouth wouldn't boot my machine
<YaManicKill> lol
<YaManicKill> so i had to chroot into it from a live disk
<ddecator> sqwertle, i'm not sure either...
<ddecator> YaManicKill, did you possibly upgrade plymouth before the mountall update came out? haha
<YaManicKill> ddecator: yep :-)
<ddecator> had a hunch ;)
<YaManicKill> but it's working now, so thats good
<ddecator> for most people
<YaManicKill> gwibber still isn't though...
 * ddecator <-- not for this guy
<YaManicKill> ddecator: how come?
<ddecator> YaManicKill, i happen to have a setup that still causes a logout when i hit <enter> after the first boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538213 in plymouth "Key presses (such as Enter) can kill the X server after a boot with the text plugin" [High,Confirmed]
<YaManicKill> ddecator: ahhh i had that as well, but not anymore
<YaManicKill> it was doing it until today
<YaManicKill> have you upgraded today?
<ddecator> YaManicKill, like i said, fixed for most poeple
<ddecator> people*
<Dr_Willis_> One Other thing ive noticed thats annoying (or handy) in gnome now is the little 'helper messages' at the top of some file manager windows in specific locations
<YaManicKill> i believe it is an nvidia bug
<ddecator> YaManicKill, yah, but the updated didn't fix what's causing it for me
<Dr_Willis_> sadly they really dont help me much.. other then to take up more space on the netbook scree
<YaManicKill> weird...
<ddecator> YaManicKill, it's all in the report ;)
<YaManicKill> that was a bloody annoying bug
<ddecator> yah, i was getting a lot of bugmail spam from it...
<YaManicKill> lol yeah
<YaManicKill> i just have 1 more annoying bug
<YaManicKill> thats gwibber
<YaManicKill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/533017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533017 in gwibber "Gwibber doesn't refresh streams" [Low,Incomplete]
<YaManicKill> but anyways, am off now
<YaManicKill> got to go to work
<ddecator> alright, cya
<YaManicKill> ciao peoples
<hifi> my Thinkpad T23 is struggling to run lucid and gnome :(
<ddecator> hifi, try xubuntu or lubuntu? or are you set on using gnome?
<hifi> ddecator: not really, but would like to have a "stock" ubuntu
<hifi> maybe adding memory would help
<ddecator> hifi, understandable, haha. that might help, and as things update they might not use as many resources
<hifi> on the other hand I like my minimalistin openbox setup I have on my desktop, but on the other hand I *do* like the ease of use and plug 'n pray features of ubuntu on my laptop
<hifi> network-manager is a winner
<Dr_Willis_> hmm.. the little 'network connection tool icons' (with the up/down arrow) really look like the kindof thing tha should be flickering colors as you get data.. is it supposed to just be a static icon?
<ddecator> i think so, to match the mono theme
<Dr_Willis_> yet another good idea they could of done.. missed I guess. :)
<Dr_Willis_> Not sure what this 'box' next to my name at the top right is for either.
<ddecator> might have happened if they stuck with humanity, haha
<ddecator> box?
<ddecator> in the me-menu?
<Dr_Willis_> in the panel.
<ddecator> ...
<Dr_Willis_> next to my name  [ ] willis  Power button
<Dr_Willis_> its part of that memmenu stuff it seems
<ddecator> should be a little convo bubble thing
<Dr_Willis_> status icon perhaps
<ddecator> it shows your status in empathy
<Dr_Willis_> but i find the whole 'social os from the begining.. sort of silly;
<Dr_Willis_> im ANTI social :)
<zniavre> useless if do not hav empathy installed ...
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, ya if you connect to Pidgin / Empathy you get a colour there
<ddecator> haha, i like the idea, but the me menu needs a lot of work...
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, does it work with pidgin too?
<tamran> well, I guess I won't be testing the alpha of 10.04 Kubuntu yet
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, yup
<tamran> alas
<zniavre> does not work yet with xchat  sadly
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, ah, even more reason for me to switch back to pidgin...i want to, but i like the potential of empathy...
<Dr_Willis_> And since i dont use either of those im clients.. I will see a  box for the next few years. :)
<zniavre> hey we got now plymouth+nvidia (repos) working it's great
<zniavre> and no more enter key issue
<sqwertle> ddecator: It seems setting my router to factory defaults has allowed me to connect satisfactorily
<ddecator> zniavre, for most people -_-
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, actually right now I'm not getting a colour there?  I'm sure i was the other day...
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, is it just because the mono theme updated?
<ddecator> sqwertle, odd...but good to hear =)
<zniavre> ZykoticK9,  they change for mono(chrome) icon sets
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, up until a couple days ago, it was the same as humanity, but now they're all black with an icon inside to convey your status
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, sure enough - the icon does change, just not the colour
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, yah not a fan of that...i actually just switched back to humanity because of it, haha
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, i'm using Human as a theme right now
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, you just switched to it, or the me-menu icons changed for the human theme too?
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, i have only been using Human theme -- tried switching theme and although it changed the me-menu icon a little, non with colours
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, does the drop-down me-menu show colors  but just not the one next to your name?
<ddecator> that's what i have suddenly...
<zniavre> ho this menu shows now good user face
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, yup - dropdown yes to colours, icon no
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. so i signed up for facebook..if someone sends me a msg or status update.. i 'should' see it now in the Memenu dialagods or somthing right?
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, time to look for a bug report =)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis_, not in the me-menu, you'll get a notification from gwibber about it
<Dr_Willis_> Ok. Im chatting now on facebook withs omeone. was wondering if the chat messges would show up. but they are not.
<ddecator> no from gwibber, only in empathy or pidgin
<ddecator> for chat
<Dr_Willis_> there they are in teh gwibber client.
<tamran> hey guys, what is the BEST console font?  I don't like any of the default ones
<Dr_Willis_> !info terminus
<tamran> hehe, I know, it's a subjective question
<Dr_Willis_> terminus is a popular one tamran
<tamran> is terminus a font?
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, perhaps bug 538114 ?
<Dr_Willis_> yes
<tamran> cool, lemme check that one out
<Dr_Willis_> a font for console and xterma
<ZykoticK9> bug #538114
<ubottu> Package terminus does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538114 in light-themes "Me menu and Empathy menu IM status icons are inconsistent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538114
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, i think that's talking about how the mono theme has all black icons
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, true, hunt continues
<Dr_Willis_> !find terminus
<ubottu> Found: console-terminus, xfonts-terminus, xfonts-terminus-dos, xfonts-terminus-oblique
<tamran> dang, there is no terminus less than 9 pica
 * Dr_Willis_ is old and sets his fonts to be like 1 in tall
<ZykoticK9> there is a "Wishlist" bug to revert the buttons bug #532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, i don't see one filed for me-menu...
<ddecator> anyone else that can confirm this bug?
<vivid> is there a thread or petition on the left sided window controls? :p
<ddecator> vivid, mark the wishlist bug as affecting you =)
<tamran> Dr_Willis_: someday I'll be that way
<tamran> Dr_Willis_: but for now I'm going to squint damnit!
<Dr_Willis_> I  used to use my amiga at like 640x480 res in 'interlace' mode with a 30mhz (i think) refersh rate
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Dr_Willis_> the good old days.
<tamran> holy, that gave me headaches
<Dr_Willis_> wow - the nvidia settings tool is now in the system -> admin menu! :)
<tamran> heh
<tamran> nice that they fixed that
<Dr_Willis_> and it actually DOES make a proper xorg.conf now if none exists
<Dr_Willis_> brb.. restarting X to see if it actually worked.
<Dr_Willis_> yes it did..  so finally they fixed what was a COMMON problem mentoned on the irc channels
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Dr_Willis_> and the memenu set your login image i noticed
<Fudge> hi when is beta coming, ive been using alpha3
<ddecator> Fudge, the 18th i believe
<Fudge> yay
<ddecator> anyone else using a non-mono icon theme?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399565 in fftw3 "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> random bug that's been around for a while.
<DanaG> perhaps I should mark it confirmed?
<ddecator> segfaults are hard to confirm...
<Dr_Willis> ddecator:  ive noticed for a lot of icon themes i try the icons just vanish for the battery and network manager tools
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, the applets completely stop working?
<Dr_Willis_> they work - no icons -  a blcnk, or a X appears
<Dr_Willis_> let me double check
<ddecator> it might be that the theme doesn't have an icon for the applets?
<Dr_Willis_> yea. i noticed it on the netbook. but not on this desktop i just installed tonight
<Dr_Willis_> i dont have a battery icon on the desktop to check
<ddecator> included themes or custom ones you installed?
<Dr_Willis_> network manager does seem to default to some Ugly icon - if the theme dosent set one
<Dr_Willis_> heh - network manager icon is now stuck :)  its a little black network conector
<ddecator> that might be the old humanity icon
<Dr_Willis_> wow the new theme really looks nasty if you put the button/order in the old way
<ddecator> yah, that's one of the problems people have with it...
<Dr_Willis_> even the Preview window in the theme manager tool looks ugly
<ddecator> thankfully, the themes are still in development...
 * vivid cheers!
<Dr_Willis_> so much focus on the themes and other basically eyecandy things.. people ignore the bigger improvements and deeper issues
<vivid> ignorance is bliss
<ddecator> well it's lts, so it doesn't need a lot of new features, but i would think bug fixing would have more emphasis over changing the logos...
<Dr_Willis_> i agree.  I dont see WHY theres suvh an obsession with changeing the theme with every new release
<Dr_Willis_> was somthign Wrong with all these old themes that everyone loved when they came out.. :)
<ddecator> not modern enough i guess, haha
<Dr_Willis_> Todays Mondern is next months old...
<ddecator> exactly
 * Dr_Willis_ goes back to the Ximian Themes
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<ddecator> it's cyclical anyway
<ddecator> but 11.10, humanity will be "vintage"
<zniavre> wow the new software center is "weird"
<ddecator> takes getting used to, but i like the new setup
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, Ximian themes, man that take me back a few years :)
<Dr_Willis_> ZykoticK9:  :)
<Dr_Willis_> Im suprised theres not been some other BIG fork like that in gnome again.
<Dr_Willis_> looking at softwarecenter now
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, have you played with gnome-shell?  a fork may be coming.
<Dr_Willis_> Looks like they changed the 'get free software' to be 'get software' now.
<Dr_Willis_> I found gnome-shell useless. :)
<ddecator> i do wish the ratings in software center were based on ratings of users and not download totals...
<Dr_Willis_> the UNR interface at least was useable
<zniavre> icons are sooo big why ?
<Dr_Willis_> Gee software center needs a BIGGER 'LOGO' at the top of the thing. :) that Features Aplications and Smileyface padlock. isent near big enough
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, me too.  Seeing as Lucid will be the last to support Gnome 2, I may finally have a reason to install a GUI on a server OS - that will give me 5 years of Gnome 2.
<ddecator> yah not sure why the icons are so big, not good on netbooks i would think...
<zniavre> not good on regular desktop too
<ddecator> gnome 3 will be able to switch back to the gnome 2 style though
<tamran> ok, prey for me ... doing the "upgrade" for Kubuntu
<ddecator> tamran, good luck =)
<ZykoticK9> tamran, report back, if possible ;)
<Dr_Willis_> at least you can browse the software center while an app is installing
<tamran> if it screws up, I'll just get the ISO files and make a CD
<Dr_Willis_> thats a bonus
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, for a little while you could actually que multiple installs
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, that was nice
<Dr_Willis_> Cant do that now. :)
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i'm sorry - i do wish you all the best.  It would be good for the channel to know if it works.
<tamran> hehe
<tamran> don't be sorry, that was funny
<tamran> I think it'll work
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.. i thinki crashed the software center
<Dr_Willis_> Oh wait. it DID que the installs.
<Dr_Willis_> it just dident say anything about it
<ddecator> does it still?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, on the right side do/did you see the number change?
<Dr_Willis_> yea. at theleft ' in progress' shows 2 items now
<ddecator> i just wish you could start downloading the next package while the one installs
<tamran> you know what I'd like to see? an install client (package manager) that uses bittorrent
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, sorry yes left side
<tamran> that's gotta be in the works somewhere?
<ddecator> a bittorrent package manager?
<tamran> should remove the need for choosing repositories
<ZykoticK9> tamran, there is an apt-torrent package of some sort, not sure what it does
<ddecator> i don't think that would get official support
<tamran> this thing is actually upgrading!
<Dr_Willis_> theres the apt-torrent thing in the repos.. but if no one uses it.. then its no use :)
<ddecator> good news =)
<tamran> it's really the way to go IMHO
<Dr_Willis_> that software center gui needs work...
<Dr_Willis_> it gets REAL sluggish when its doing stuff in thebackground
<Dr_Willis_> and ive had to enter my sudo passowrd like 4 times now forit
<Dr_Willis_> and i want to install 'mc' but cant seem to find it via the search feature
<Dr_Willis_> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2071 kB, installed size 6460 kB
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, mc - Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager
<tamran> mc is in the repos
<tamran> mc is aawesome
<tamran> like the old norton commander
<Dr_Willis_> Yes - and i know the command line  to install it..
<Dr_Willis_> but i cant find it in that 'ubuntu software center' search
<Dr_Willis_> there we go. searched for 'midnight'
<Dr_Willis_> but it out Gnomecommander at teh front. :)
<tamran> doesn't mc just bring it up?
<Dr_Willis_> mc brought up like 10,000 items
<tamran> ugg, dang
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, searching for mc in (the recently graphically changed USC) bring it up as my first result
<Dr_Willis_> There we go it did it now
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis_> it seems  diffrent on WHERE i searched from now
<tamran> anyone here use screen?
<ddecator> nah, i've heard good things though
<ZykoticK9> tamran, perhaps a better question would be "anyone not use screen"
<tamran> screen is awesome ddecator
<Dr_Willis_> You can NOT que an install from the main search info. You have to go to the 'details' info  display and then use the 'Install-free' button
<ddecator> i'm gonna start using it once i setup a server for irssi
<Dr_Willis_> I use Byobu :)
<tamran> I'm on irssi ... I can't use anything else
<Dr_Willis_> I perfer weechat to irssi these days
<tamran> what's weechat like? is it console?
<Dr_Willis_> yes
<ddecator> i'm just using xchat until, hopefully, next week
<Dr_Willis_> its improvement over irssi in a great many ways
<Dr_Willis_> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tamran> lemme check out it's website
<Dr_Willis_> I think 0.3.1 is the latest.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks for sharing the que work-around (previously it had worked from the main search page?)
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntus always a little out of date.
<Dr_Willis_> ZykoticK9:  yea.  i just noticed that 'quirk'
 * om26er have noted for a while now that Dr_Willis is a fan of weechat
<Dr_Willis_> Smart Ignore filters work foar me! :)
<tamran> OMG, weechat looks awesome
<Dr_Willis_> too bad the weechat support channel is always full of Jerks. :)
<tamran> you can actually make it list the people
<Dr_Willis_> tamran:  i turn that off. :)
<tamran> on the right/left hand side
<tamran> LOL
<Dr_Willis_> Like i need to see a list of 10000 people in a channel
<tamran> 91% downloaded update ... once it starts installing she's gonna get bumpy
<Dr_Willis_> I installed k9copy via the software center.. been taking forever.
<Dr_Willis_> and NOW it just crashed. :)
<tamran> I used to use irssi inside of a screen window on my "server" box
<Dr_Willis_> heh
<tamran> I had an uptime of over 6 months on that box
<tamran> with screen and irssi running the whole time ... I never missed a beat
<ddecator> tamran, that's what i'm planning on doing
<Dr_Willis_> byobu = screen with some tweaked configs
<tamran> ddecator: yeah, get your old machine out and make it a fileserver
<Dr_Willis_> I also was using znc with my irc clients for a long time.
<ddecator> tamran, just waiting for spring break
<Dr_Willis_> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.078-1 (lucid), package size 863 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<tamran> ddecator: then use ssh, screen, mc and irssi (or weechat)
<tamran> ddecator: it's pretty freakin sweet IMHO
<Dr_Willis_> well software center some how reported a crash 4 times while installing stuff.. i wonder if it actually instaleld them
<ddecator> tamran, no worries, i've got it planned out, the old desktop is just in a different state right now, haha
<tamran> hehe, is the state "in pieces"? :P
<ddecator> tamran, no, i mean i'm in illinois and the desktop is back home in michigan =p
<tamran> are you in decater?
<tamran> err, decator?
<ddecator> the city is decatur, haha, and no, i go to school in chicago
<tamran> I used to live in Peoria
<tamran> now I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
<ddecator> quite a move, haha
<tamran> I'm from Edmonton
<tamran> I used to work for "a construction equipment manufacturer"
<ddecator> that sounds exciting...
<tamran> it is exciting if you like 6-sigma
<ddecator> yaaaaaaaaaaah
<tamran> where in Illinois are you? Decatur?
<ddecator> like i said, i'm at school in chicago =p
<tamran> oh, ok ... I'm sorry I wasn't paying proper attention ... you're not in Illinois
<tamran> and you're from Mich
 * tamran is finally pickin' up what you're layin' down
<tamran> what are you taking in Chicago?
<tamran> Engineering?
<ddecator> i'm in chicago, but i grew up in mich. i'm actually a psych major
<tamran> ahh
<tamran> science or arts stream?
<tamran> I have a brother with both undergrad degrees
<ddecator> arts, going for clinical phd
<ddecator> well, i'm working on bachelors right now, but i plan to get my phd
<tamran> cool
<tamran> I'm doing an Msc right now
<ddecator> but this is way off topic, haha
<tamran> I forgot, we're not allowed to talk about anything other than Lucid Ubuntu stuff here
<ddecator> well, it's more that we don't want to spam everyone else, haha
<tamran> it's understandable
<ddecator> but i need to get some sleep. talk to you all tomorrow (or today, however you want to see it)
<tamran> take care ddecator
<tamran> nice chatting
<woRg> X isn't starting after an upgrade to Lucid on intel i810, worked fine on Karmic, there's a bug on intel driver?
<om26er> woRg, read topic?
<Dr_Willis> proberly lots of work on intel and other video drivers right now.
<Dr_Willis> go to console and update/upgrade and hope it gets fixed? :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis, intel's drivers at this stage are much better than other open drivers
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  but they are staying with the older drivers for the LTS if i recall some artical
<om26er> indeed
<Dr_Willis>  but Intel drivers have been a on again/off agatin issue it seems for the last few releases
<Dr_Willis> but its Progress at least
<woRg> om26er:sorry not yet, I'll read it! Dr_Willis : thanks I'll try it
<ZykoticK9> lol - just kicked out of #ubuntu for this question.  How can I determine which device by bluetooth adapter is using?
<om26er> ZykoticK9, they dont kick, you must have been warned
<tamran> man, with all the "claims" that intel is pro linux, none of their drivers seem to be working.  I've got a laptop that has an intel wireless card in it and it has a kernel panic if I connect to a wpa network
<ZykoticK9> om26er, sorry figure of speech, just politely asked to leave :)
<om26er> I mean you must have been warned a few times
<pfifo> hai guise
<tamran> ZykoticK9: they kicked you for that?
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i wasn't "kicked" at all
<om26er> great
<tamran> that's almost reminiscent of RTFM
<ZykoticK9> I just thought it was just a general question it wouldn't need +1
<tamran> man, upgrade is still installing ...
<ZykoticK9> Restating my "issue" my Bluetooth is working fine, but I'm trying to use Wammu to talk to my phone - and it needs a device name, and everyone I've tried ends up crashing the program
<tamran> if I have the alpha3 on my system, when alpha4 comes out (or beta1 or whatever) will it just roll along?  What about when the LTS is ready?
<kklimonda> tamran: yes
<Dr_Willis> faq#2 :) at least heh...
<kklimonda> tamran: your alpha3 is going to be updated to beta1 and then to final release
<Dr_Willis> thats a main 'feature/binifit' of the apt packaging system that such things are possible
<tamran> oh oh ... the "upgrade" looks like it had an error
 * tamran sobs
<tamran> looks like some unmet dependencies
<tamran> ok, I see the problem
<tamran> how do I uninstall a package with apt-get again?
<tamran> apt-get purge foo?
<Dr_Willis> or remove
<tamran> apt-get install -f seems to be doing something
<om26er> my system froze
<tamran> om26er: was the caps lock key flashing?
<om26er> no
<om26er> but the songt hat was playing was repeating
<tamran> I had some system freezups with the intel wireless driver
<om26er> tamran, do you get ath5k: phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip?
<om26er> wifi stops working?
<tamran> I don't know what it was, but the same bug affected that driver I think
<tamran> if I connected to a WPA network
<tamran> with WEP, it just didn't work well
<KnifeySpooney> Anybody know how to enable the graphical boot for plymouth on Lucid?
<KnifeySpooney> from the daily image it just uses a text boot
<kklimonda> KnifeySpooney: does you card and drivers support KMS?
<KnifeySpooney> I've seen the graphical boot before (liveUSB ran it fine) but when I installed Lucid, it went back to the text boot. My gfx card is Intel 82946GZ .. I think it supports Plymouth
<kklimonda> it should
<KnifeySpooney> So the question is.. how do I set the graphical boot to run? I think the problem is that it just is not told to run with a splash
<KnifeySpooney> oh wait.. d'oh.. i'll try from grub
<tamran> man, update is still going ...
<Dr_Willis> weeee
<Dr_Willis> been faster to clean install :)
<tamran> yeah
<tamran> but someone's gotta test this stuff
<vivid> is there  a way to configure gdm in lucid?
<tamran> I had heard no
<vivid> : / the old school gnome standard theme is boring, oh well
<Dr_Willis> there are some gdm2 config tools out for some tweaking
<Dr_Willis> and epidermis might work
<vivid> well, i upgraded, maybe it caused a problem
<vivid> does your login screen look like 5 years ago linux?
<Dr_Willis> loosk like the one in the last release i belive
<Dr_Willis> i see it for all of like 5 secs as it auto logs in
<vivid> yea mine has that background, but the login box and bar are basically unthemed. no big deal just wondering if im missing a theme package
<kklimonda> vivid: login box and bar should use Radiance theme
<vivid> kklimonda, mine isnt using it at all, looks more like the old redmond theme
<vivid> square buttons, etc
<vivid> my guess is that its set to what it was in karmic, which doesnt exist anymore, so defaults to old
<kklimonda> vivid: weird
<vivid> ill figure it out later, testing my 190.53 drivers atm
<kklimonda> vivid: that does make some sense
<yofel> vivid: why not 195.36?
<vivid> id rather not take the chance of destroying my hardware
<yofel> wasn't that some later version? (well not sure, I have a fanless gpu so I didn't check)
<vivid> not sure what the problem is exactly, but when people say use at your own risk and theres a fan speed issue, im comfortable with building a package and being old for a week or two
<vivid> :p
<ellar> hello, i'm having 100% of cput for gvfsd-sftp and it doesn't stop or even mount. Which would be an approach to debug it?
<kklimonda> ellar: the best way would be to install dbgsym packages, gdb. Then to connect to the running process and attaining backtrace
<ellar> kklimonda, are that already package names "dbgsym" and "gdb"?
<kklimonda> ellar: the process of getting dbgsym and generating backtrace is outlined on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ellar> is anyone else experiencing problems when mounting sftp shares through gnome /gvfs?
<kklimonda> ellar: works for me
<ellar> the debugging thing is too hard for me. can i just reinstall gvfsd-sftp?
<kklimonda> ellar: sure - but it may not help
<kklimonda> ellar: you can kill current gvfsd-sftp process and start the new one manually by typing /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-sftp --debug and it should print some debug info
<Dr_Willis> ellar:  its was working here when ive tried for the last day or 2
<Dr_Willis> ellar:  not had any issues on the 2 test machnes i got
<ellar> do you know the command line options to pass for gvfsd-sftp --debug? it only says mount failed: no server name... i don't know how to pass the server name!
<alkisg> In older ubuntu/impress versions there was an Ubuntu template, I don't see that in Lucid, is it in a package that I'd have to install or it isn't ready yet due to the logo changes?
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  you mean a Templates directory? or some example document?
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: an example theme
<alkisg> I.e. I want to make a presentation for Ubuntu/LTSP, and I'd like to have the standard ubuntu colors in it, and the logo etc
<alkisg> So in older versions I would select in Impress: New > presentation > from template, and I would select the ubuntu template...
<ellar> kklimonda, i tried debugging with gvfs-mount but gvfsd-sftp is always called independently with a "spawner" so how to debug this directly? debug of gvfs-mount is http://paste.ubuntu.com/394632/
<ellar> so what is left for me? reinstall ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> in theory - if yoiu reinstalled.. you should get the exact same results.
<Dr_Willis> since its installing the same packages
<kklimonda> ellar: if there is a bug it's not going to just disappear. I've told you how to debug a running process already and linked to the related page - no idea how else can I help you as apparently gvfs doesn't print any debug. backtrace from gvfs-mount doesn't help as it doesn't use 100% of cpu
<kklimonda> ellar: can you test if it also happens on a guest account?
<kklimonda> ellar: if it doesn't than there is something wrong with your configuration, if it does then reinstalling shouldn't make a difference
<Okidesu> oh btw i can't drag&drop HomeFolder to the task bar to create shortcut :)
<ellar> kklimonda, great idea. it works on a guest account. So how to reset my account then?
<kklimonda> ellar: heh, no idea - I'd just move everything from ~/ to ~/Backup/ and then restore some critical config
<penguin42> anyone having problems uploading crashes from apport at the moment? My firefox crashed and tried to upload a crash report but failed after a few minutes of uploading with 'cannot connect to crash database'
<penguin42> but the connection is fine
<duffydack> Im using netbook alpha3 and while downloading updates after 10mins my display turns off, as it should, but when I enter my password to bring it back on its just stuck on 'checking'  what can I do
<kklimonda> duffyou can't do much - it's either bug in gnome keyring or somewhere between gnome keyring, gnome screensaver and ecryptfs.
<kermiac_> penguin42: bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<penguin42> kermiac_: Ah OK, no point in trying it again then
<penguin42> can someone tell me if ff crashes for them on http://www.bmreports.com/bsp/bsp_home.htm  or is it just me (It's an electricity grid overview nothing odd)
<kklimonda> penguin42: works fine here
<kklimonda> penguin42: there is quite a lot of flash content there, maybe that's the issue?
<penguin42> yeh I suspect so, it's worked fine in ff for years for me though so  something has changed
<ellar> kklimonda, i found out that it only crashes when the password is stored in seahorse. When i delete password i can connect
<kklimonda> ellar: hmm.. I use ssh key to authenticate so it's possible that gnome keyring is acting nasty again
<ellar> kklimonda, thank you for your help. i will stop here.
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone know how to make a Win CE 6 act like a storage device on Ubuntu?
<red> Hmm, running Gaupol I get "failed to parse file" on every subtitle file I open
<red> it worked fine for weeks but now it's erroring on everything
<red> and I've tried rebooting and install --reinstall
<mortal_> does someone else have problems booting a vanilla linux on lucid?
<yofel> mortal_: could be that a vanilla linux kernel can't work  with plymouth, try to pure plymouth and try again
<yofel> s/pure/purge
<mortal_> possible
<mortal_> acpi cpufreq should be built as a module
<mortal_> I have to do a recompile for phc intel
<mortal_> that is, voltage control
<mortal_> will purging plymouth be bad
<mortal_> and make my system unbootable
<yofel> mortal_: it *should* not, unless you need cryptsetup
<yofel> I have plymouth purged here and it boots fine
<mortal_> it depends on plymouth-x11
<yofel> mortal_: well, purging pylmouth will remove anything related to the boot splash, (except libplymouth which is needed by mountall)
<mortal_> ok thanks
<penguin42> mortal_: I have the same problem with vanilla kernels
<Spirits-Sight> how do I install synce on this verision of Ubuntu? the normal ways do not seem to work?
<penguin42> mortal_: I haven't figured out what is really needed
<mortal_> is there a bug report filed
<penguin42> mortal_: I haven't figured out if it's a bug or it's just something that needs configuring in the vanilla kernel; it would be nice for something to tell you why it's hung
<mortal_> penguin42: I compile my vanillas by copying the ubuntu's .config to the vanilla kernel's directory
<mortal_> so it is not a configuration issue
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: which package would that be? there are a few that start with synce-...
<penguin42> mortal_: Interesting, mine was a more custom configuration so I'd assumed it was something it wanted
<penguin42> mortal_: I guess the only way then is to look down the set of patches included in the ubuntu kernel and see what they added
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: sudo apt-get install librra0 librra0-tools librapi2-tools libsynce0 synce-dccm synce-multisync-plugin synce-serial
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: we don't have synce-dccm anymore, (actually hardy was the last release that had it)
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: http://pastebin.com/s5jiJEPq is what happens when I try to install
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: so what do I do?
<fabio333> Spirits-Sight: i used synce in a differente fascion
<fabio333> get odccm running -> then synce-serial-start -> synce-serial-abort
<Spirits-Sight> what what sorry confusing ? I am just learning :(
<Spirits-Sight> fabio333: can you PM my with the steps / setup?
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: try what fabio333 suggested, other than that, maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu what happened to the package, but it seems the maintainer is gone [https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synce-dccm]
<yofel> it was dropped from debian as well
<fabio333> Spirits-Sight: it's very simple
<fabio333> used for a windows mobile smartphone
<Spirits-Sight> I want to have access to the files on the PDA
<fabio333> ok
<fabio333> there could be better ways, like synce-hal and synce pseudo file systems..
<Spirits-Sight> I ask u PM so I can save and read later as I am about to leave :-)
<fabio333> synce://
<fabio333> ok
<mortal_> penguin42: maybe the kernel devs know more
<penguin42> probably, although it's just possible that it happens to work with what ever fix is in there
<penguin42> mortal_: The diff is pretty big though
<penguin42> 520kloc diff
<Okidesu> i can't install wacom-tools, so is there a way to configure wacom tablets with xserver-xorg-input-wacom ?
<syk> how do i re-enable the "missing icons" in the gnome menu? in the appearance options there is no interface tab
<kklimonda> syk: you have to use gconf-editor
<syk> oh
<kklimonda> syk: the key is /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<syk> k
<syk> thanks
<tgpraveen12> does evince have a built in OCR reader?
<tgpraveen12> can i open a img of a scanned page and evince will read it as text?
<penguin42> I don't think so
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: I don't think so
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: There are a bunch of OCR packages in the repos
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: tried any of them? know which has highest accuracy?
<penguin42> I think last time I tried they were all pretty awful - but it might depend on your source
<syk> how would i use gconf-editor to get the close/minimize/maximize buttons on the right instead of the left?
<tgpraveen12> hmm penguin42 yet another area to be improved upon
<kklimonda> syk: please, just use google - this question has been asked so many times in the last few days it's not even funny ;)
<syk> lol ok
<fabio333> syk: metacity got composite and transparent theme, find that also
<kklimonda> fabio333: does it take almost a second for alt+tab to show up when you have composition enabled in metacity?
<fabio333> kklimonda: i got something better than metacity lol
<penguin42> does anyone know what during boot does the fsck and the 'press C to skip'
<fabio333> penguin42: checking disk
<fabio333> you can tune it with tune2fs
<penguin42> fabio333: No, I mean which package presents the message
<davidpramana> #usg-ithb
 * penguin42 wants to report a bug about the message but isn't sure where
<fabio333> there is a printk somewhere
<penguin42> fabio333: Nah it's not kernel; it's something in the pretty start up - maybe plymouth or mountall or one of those
<yofel> penguin42: I'm not entirely sure, but I think mountall should be responsible for the fsck runs
<fabio333> plymouth+kms working fo u?
<penguin42> yofel: Thanks - it had a horrid flickering between 2 messages today
<penguin42> fabio333: I believe so
<fabio333> plymouth+kms = no flickering
<ibkanat> what the solution to ubuntu 10.4 not booting after upgrade theres no grub menu
<penguin42> fabio333: No, it wasn't a general flickering - it was a screw up in what ever presents that message - it flicked rapidly between two messages
<ibkanat> cant find mount some upgrade
<yofel> ibkanat: to get to the grub menu hold left shift pressed on boot
<yofel> ibkanat: what exactly *do* you see now?
<ibkanat> update I mean
<ibkanat> ahhh thats better
<fabio333> penguin42: do you have the plymouth splash?
<penguin42> fabio333: Yes
<fabio333> dmesg | grep dmm ---> kernel modesetting?
<fabio333> drm*
<ibkanat> says init: mountall main process (327) terminated status 127
<penguin42> fabio333: it's after that, it decided one of the disks needed a regular check (fine) - but then flickered between ''Your disk drive needs to be checked for routine error' and 'press c to skip' very quickly
<yofel> ibkanat: dunno, bug we had some issues with booting due to bug 538292 (see  topic)
<penguin42> (the text is approximate - I wrote it down while it was doing it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<ibkanat> oh before that mountall: error while loading shared libraries: libplybootclient.so.2: canonot open shared object file: no such file or direcrtory
<kklimonda> ibkanat: read bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<ibkanat> ok sol then
<Dr_Willis> and Plymoth is what gives us like a 3 second animation as the system boots right?
<tgpraveen12> yes
<Dr_Willis> Such a IMPORNTANT thing :)
<Dr_Willis> if they optmize the boot up times any more.. plymouth will be slowing us down. :()
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: actually it does more than that
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: the animation is just a nice addition
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It already does, there was somewhere saying that it had
<vistakiller> i use kubuntu lucid
<vistakiller> and because kpakcagekit is very bad package manager i use synaptic
<vistakiller> but..
<vistakiller> every time i use synaptic in lucid
<vistakiller> crash the plasma
<vistakiller> i dont know why
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> lemme try
<vistakiller> anyone else have notice this problem
<vistakiller> ?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use kubuntu  so havent noticed
<Dr_Willis> plasma i find crashes if youy look at it funny :)
<tgpraveen12> kubuntu really needs its own channel to help those folks better
<vistakiller> yes but i cant work with kpackagekit
<Dr_Willis> there is #kubuntu :)  but no #kubuntu+1 tht i know of.
<vistakiller> is so bad package manager
<vistakiller> and now i cant use synaptic
<Dr_Willis> whats so bad about it? ive never noticed,
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas the command line
<vistakiller> yeah i use apt-get now
<vistakiller> kpackagekit is has very poor option
<vistakiller> to manage the package
<vistakiller> and is completly break
<vistakiller> i dont know why the use this crap in kubuntu.. :P
<Dr_Willis> wow.. 20 seconds from hitting Enter on GRUB to the GDM login screen
<yofel> vistakiller: works fine here on x86, do you have a backtrace of the crash?
<kklimonda> heh, my laptop actually boots slower and slower with every mileston reached
<vistakiller> i have and a fresh install in virtual box
<yofel> kklimonda: maybe you're just adding too much stuff? :P
<vistakiller> and there i have the same problem
<vistakiller> kubuntu lucid and synaptic
<kklimonda> yofel: I add absolutely nothing
<kklimonda> yofel: and that's the point - my desktop is almost pristine :)
<vistakiller> yofel you use kubuntu?
<yofel> vistakiller: yes
<kklimonda> yofel: two months ago my laptop booted in 12 seconds from grub to idle desktop and now it's 22 seconds :)
<vistakiller> if you open synaptic
<vistakiller> and you done one search
<vistakiller> the is not crashing?
<Azelphur> Trying to install lucid from a livecd, got the new usplash up, after a while the dots stop changing and it hangs :(
<Azelphur> Can't switch to a tty or anything
<vistakiller> and in which project i have to report this bug? to synaptic or plasma-desktop?
<yofel> kklimonda: my last bootchart was like this: (with an SSD though) http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-eee-lucid-20100311-1.png
<kklimonda> can I generate a dependency tree for package?
<yofel> vistakiller: no, doesn't crash
<kklimonda> ok, debtree
<vistakiller> strange...and as i say i have the same problem in virtual box fresh install
<kklimonda> yofel: nice :)
<yofel> vistakiller: not sure, can you get a backtrace? and does apport or the KDE crash manager start?
<kklimonda> yofel: but that's to be expected with ssd
<vistakiller> yes and i have one message
<tgpraveen12> i remember home folder encryption being  abig feature of karmic. during the installation phase it can be set. but what is the point of it in light of http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/reset-a-password-in-ubuntu/
<vistakiller> ok if i get backtrace i have to do a new bug report with all the messages?
<yofel> vistakiller: well, do you get an apport report or KDE crash report?
<vistakiller> yes
<yofel> vistakiller: well, *which* one?
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: Well that's standard user password, I'd hope that encryption uses something separate
<vistakiller> wait to open synaptic and crash desktop :P
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: You've always been able to do that in UNIX for the last 20 years - encryption should be keying off something separate
<vistakiller>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  kdeinit4 PID: 1855 Σήμα: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: "encryption should be keying off something separate". did not understand what u meant by that?
<vistakiller> yofel and this is the message from bug http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m4938bdb6
<tgpraveen12> also what is the point of encrypting it if the password can be bypassed so easily
<tgpraveen12> i mean its like not even worth the effort for encrypting
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: I've not used home directory encryption - I've only used separate luks directories, but when do you enter your password for decrypting?
<tgpraveen12> if i t takes 10s to bypass it
<tgpraveen12> penguin42: at GDM with ur user password it gets unlocked
<tgpraveen12> automatically
<penguin42> tgpraveen12: Hmm OK, I don't know how the password is linked to the decryption - that 10s workaround is purely changing the password test during login, I'd hope the encryption actually needs the right password to extract the keys for decryption - and tha twouldn't be changed by passwd
<penguin42> passwd is purely about the 'is it the right password to login'
<vistakiller> do i have to create a new bug report?
<yofel> vistakiller: ok, seems like the daisy plasma applet crashed
<vistakiller> a
<vistakiller> ok i remove it
<vistakiller> and after i use synaptic again
<vistakiller> wait to relog because i am in black screen now :P
<Dr_Willis> im still trying to figure out what all thie MeMenu does. I got a face book acount.. so if i put some test in that Text entry field.. it adds a comment to my Facebook blog?
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: iirc it sets ur status
<tgpraveen12> on FB
<tgpraveen12> the line next to ur name in FB
<tgpraveen12> though i dont use FB so am not sure.
<tgpraveen12> also it sends out a twitter msg if configured
<vistakiller> ok i have unistall it let me see now..
<vistakiller> yeah was daisy!!
<vistakiller> now synaptic works fine
<vistakiller> strange...
<vistakiller> i run synaptic from daisy launcher
<vistakiller> do the plasma crash have a connection with this?
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen12:  actually it added a entry to my News Feed it seems. :)
<yofel> vistakiller: if you want, add the dbgsym repos from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash to your sources, install  plasma-widget-daisy-dbgsym and what additional -dbg packages the KDE crash manager tells you, crash it again and report a bug
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: ok
<vistakiller> ok yofel :D
<vistakiller> thanks for the help
<yofel> vistakiller: you're welcome
<vistakiller> i will not find allone this thing :D
<yofel> vistakiller: that's why we're here ;)
<Dr_Willis> The default fonts seem a little... blocky to me..  anyone else seeing this?
<vistakiller> i have and one other problem but i will ask tommorow :P
<vistakiller> i dont want to spam the channel too much :D
<tgpraveen> vish: I got the new humanity-icon-theme update just now but my banshee icon is still the old one. not the new monochrome one
<tgpraveen> though I use banshee from the daily ppa
<vish> tgpraveen: banshee task is still open , they need to use it
<tgpraveen> oh so the icon is there in the theme but not used still. ok understood
<Dr_Willis> wow - i rember why i QUIT using AIM chat. :)
<Dr_Willis> So i now have face book and AIM signed in using the MeMenu :)  what does that do for me is what im wondering
<hifi> is there something wrong with the linux-headers-2.6.32-16 package?
<hifi> dpkg freezes on my laptop when unpacking it
<yofel> hifi: not really, dpkg has gotten ridicously slow
<yofel> hifi: in an attempt to fix bug 512096, they added some fsyncs to dpkg that really slow it down
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<hifi> oh
<hifi> I'll wait then
<hifi> screwed up my netinstall and killed dpkg as I thought it did freeze
<yofel> hifi: add yourself to bug 537241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537241
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh it's really slow - I was actually waiting to go to bed last night waiting for it to finish
<hifi> need to wait and see if it's really just slow or dead
<hifi> after that I'll add myself
<penguin42> it wouldn't be so bad to do a sync at the end of a chain of deb operations
<yofel> penguin42: the issue was that if the control files aren't synced immediately a crash could get dpkg into a state where it doesn't want to do anything (see the exec format error bug)
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I've read it, ah I guess they're doing the sync before the rename - hmm yes that sucks; some one needs a less painful answer than sync
<hifi> would that affect the unpacking state of dpkg?
<balas> if i were to try and sudo update-manager -d at this point will there be any problems with the computer not being able to reboot ?  i tried maybe 4 days ago, and it hung :(  i'm now using an nvidia card, maybe that'll do it ?
<arand> balas: maybe, maybe not, don't do it on an important, un-backuped machine.
<yofel> balas: we/I do/did have nvidia and plymouth issues, don't know if they were resolved
<hifi> oh, it worked
<balas> yofel, could you live with them, or were they show stoppers ?
<balas> i tried last with a ati card, maybe this nvidia one will bring me more luck
<yofel> stoppers
<balas> ooh
<balas> not good
<balas> ok
<balas> may i ask what nvidia chipset you have ?
<penguin42> balas: I'm running ATI with the opensource drivers and all is good; what card have you got?
<penguin42> (although I'm running xorg-edgers)
<balas> 8600 gt
<balas> nvidia
<penguin42> no, I mean the ATI one you said you tried
<balas> rv620
<penguin42> hmm that should work with the opensource driver, I'm running an rv710
<balas> i think videos will run smoother under nvidia than the ATI
<balas> is that true ?  i'm using beta 3 of adobe flash player 10.1
<balas> i've had good results with things playing back
<penguin42> youtube works well fo rme - it goes very sluggish when it has the overlay at the start to tell you to hit escape to leave full screen, but when it's actually in fullscreen it's OK
<michLinuxGuy> I bought an HP dv7-3183cl laptop.  The wireless adapter wasn't recognized after I installed Alpha3.  Any hints?
<syk> I just installed 10.04 alpha 3 and installed all updates and rebooted and it booted me into a command prompt login
<syk> how do I start gnome?
<michLinuxGuy> gdm
<om26er> syk, press ctrl+alt+F7
<syk> ty
<om26er> syk, worked?
<syk> yup
<om26er> I say this should be added to the topic
<syk> how do I get it to login automatically where I don't have to do that everytime?
<om26er> syk, bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<om26er> actually its not that bug
<om26er> bug 538214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538214 in plymouth "Booting with the framebuffer renderer leaves the system at textual "login:" screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538214
<syk> ah a bug:P
<BUGabundo> one of this days, I'll get tired of this, and make a chroot script and apply for MIR
<BUGabundo> got bitten for the mountall bug :(
<BUGabundo> its like the 3rd time this cyle I had to use liveusb and chroot in to fix my system
<Dr_Willis> BUGabundo:  you can set up grub2 to boot an ISO file from a hd partition :)
<Dr_Willis> a super-rescue mode
<BUGabundo> Dr_Willis: I know grub2 allows that
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: I remember you saying that - but I forgot the link to your tutorial on that - may I ask you to repost it?
<BUGabundo> but I never actually implemented it
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  i got the links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: thx :)
<Dr_Willis> one good reason to have a /boot partiton of a few GB :)
<BUGabundo> http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.htmlq
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~jordanu/+archive/supergrub
<red> Could someone install Gaupol from repositories and test if they can open a .sub and .srt file with it? It worked until fine until I updated lucid yesterday
<red> Now every file I attempt to open gives file parse error.
<red> Gnome-Subtitles and Subtitleeditor both works, but they are worse than Gaupol :(
<lenios> what do you mean worse?
<BUGabundo> does this sound a sane script? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wggPR0x6
<BUGabundo> $ sudo update-grub
<BUGabundo> lets give this a try
<kklimonda> <3 weechat
<kklimonda> the best irc client so far
<balas> would be my best bet for a rebootable lucid /w nvidia card be with the daily build, or simply "alpha 3"
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:  yep. it pays to double read their docs a few times als0
<Dr_Willis> you easially overlook things it can do. like the alt-= combo
<Dr_Willis> that hides/shows the filtered messages/txt :)
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: damn, that's great :D
<Dr_Willis> yep  and the 'iset' script is also a must get
<kklimonda> now if only I could come up with a way to hook up weechat that is running on my server to the local messaging menu :)
<BUGabundo> brb, rebooting
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:  you mean that MeMenbu?
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: no - the menu that is hidden behind the envelope icon
<Dr_Willis> i find all this sociual stuff to be a total waste. :)
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: the only thing I've always missed from irssi and other console based clients was the lack of instant and obvious way of indicating that someone is talking to me
<Dr_Willis> You could proberly script somthing rather easially
<kklimonda> I'm probably going to hack some python scripts to make it work
<Dr_Willis> proberly very easiaslly
<Dr_Willis> weechat has some sort of fifo stuff that a program can waatch and see text and do things :)
<Dr_Willis> but i dont get into it that much
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: the main problem is that weechat is not running on my computer so I have to write some sort of server and client
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:   ssh in, run your whatever tool I guess. :) or somthing
<kklimonda> I love that I can have 4 buffers displayed at the same time
<penguin42> kklimonda: I use pidgeon these days for that - I've got 3 windows with different chats
<kklimonda> pidgin?
<penguin42> ahem yes
<penguin42> never spells it correctly
<kklimonda> penguin42: I've found that (1) mixing irc and im doesn't work for me and (2) pidgin nor empathy doesn't really handle 20+ irc channels.. or it's just me that can't get used to it
<penguin42> kklimonda: I guess I can understand (1) - and I only run about 4 channels; heck how do you deal with 20 ?!
<Dr_Willis> i just hang in 1 or 2.
<kklimonda> penguin42: well, I read really fast ;)
<kklimonda> penguin42: and I can ignore most of the conversations
<kklimonda> penguin42: also the fact that most of the channels I'm on are really low traffic and have no offtopic does help
<penguin42> kklimonda: I keep thinking that an aggregation window for low bandwidth channels would be nice
<kklimonda> penguin42: hmm.. good idea :)
<Dr_Willis> thats doable in Irssi i know.. and proberly in weechat also
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen too much thats not doable in weechat. :) just some times it may take some work
<BUGabundo> well that was a FAIL :(
<kklimonda> what have you done? :)
<BUGabundo> hacked grub2 to boot from iso
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/grub.d/50_ubuntu_iso
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394798/
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I tried it, but when I run update-grub it errors out
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394806/
<kklimonda> mm.. such an explicit error message
<BUGabundo> eehh
<BUGabundo> darn grub devs
<BUGabundo> :p
<richthegeek> hey, just did a reboot and the bootloader is starting to get a little better (looks almost graphical now, but still coloured-text based) .. but there is a massively long blank period before my desktop shows up
<Dr_Willis> hmm - my firefox menu fonts  look a little.. odd compared to the rest of the gnome menus. anyone else noticed this?
<richthegeek> what's the actual status of graphical boot (with screenshots/photos?)
<DanaG> argh, tried 2.6.34-rc1 kernel on my netbook... it either panics if I boot with initramfs, or it just sits there doing absolutely nothing (after modemmanager debug spew) if I boot without initramfs.
<richthegeek> Dr_Willis: my FF fonts look fine
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: They look un-bold, unantialiased - very thin and crisp
<richthegeek> Dr_Willis: I'm using Sans with the Dust theme though, and a custom font config
<DanaG> If I do the magic-sysrq "show blocked tasks", I see that absolutely NOTHING is running.
<Dr_Willis> ive not tweqked the fonts at all. *yet* and they are defainatly different from what the gnome windows are using
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think I agree
<richthegeek> if you have it, Segoe UI Semibold 10 looks lovely for menus and the like
<Dr_Willis> so its not just my settings then :)
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It's interesting - they ARE antialiased - but differently
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  yea. im making a screen shot now.
<kklimonda> hmm.. my laptop is running suspiciously cool
<kklimonda> only 46C in idle
<kklimonda> on the cpu
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  weird.. In the screen shot.. they LOOK the same...
<Dr_Willis> at least when i zoom in
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: In mine they don't!
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: http://imagebin.org/88730
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Firefox is bottom, gnome-terminal is top
<DanaG> Gwibber Network Error
<DanaG> There was a network error communicating with UNKNOWN
<DanaG> unknown?
<Dr_Willis_> http://drop.io/kxbpxpq
<Dr_Willis>  http://imagebin.org/88730
<Dr_Willis_> yours are a lot different it seems
<Dr_Willis_> heh 4 people looking at the image i got..
<penguin42> try xmag on them
<Dr_Willis_> drop.io has a chat feature :)
<richthegeek> god I am near weeing myself with excitement ... getting an SSD on Tuesday and the boot time is going to be *insane*
<Dr_Willis_> the 2 look the same here in xmag also.. but as i zoom in.. i dont see the diffs
<Dr_Willis_> it could be the colors on thebackgroiund
<hifi> which packages/settings configure icons like the network-manager applet animated status icon?
<Dr_Willis_> the oo's in  the file browser - look rounder/better then in the browser
<hifi> I installed xfce and now want the same icons that I had in GNOME
<hifi> the new lucid ones
<red> Btw I've been wondering for some time now -- why is flash content on linux system very slow vs windows?
<red> I have a dual core PC but even the simplest flash games are very choppy and low fps vs windows
<Sarvatt> DanaG: I think its busted due to using the karmic config still for the mainline ones, they dont work on any of my machines either
<DanaG> hmm, the 64-bit kernel-ppa 34-rc1 kernel works perfectly on my ATI GPU system.
<hifi> red: bad implementation from adobe's part
<Sarvatt> does it have a bios older than 2008? have you tried booting with pci=nocrs?
<Dr_Willis_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/16-things-that-could-be-improved-in.html    Has some neat points i never noticed
<richthegeek> should I be using the Nouveau driver?
<DanaG> The 64-bit one has a 2010 BIOS.
<DanaG> The netbook is also recent.  The panic is somewhere that includes "register_pernet_subsys" in the stack trace.
<DanaG> if I boot without initramfs on the thing, then it gets to reach the plymouth bug.
<red> hifi: d'oh :(
<BUGabundo> ok hacking some more of grub.... maybe ill get this right the 2nd time
<jarlath> The volume icon shows mute until I move it. The slider was actually half-way and I have sound. Anybody getting this?
<penguin42> yeh I got that today, it's a new implementation and a bit touchy
<BUGabundo> is that TORAM option in our grub back again ?
<tgpraveen12> jarlath: i too have that
<DanaG> hmm, the volume thingy really should show one slider per sound card.
<BUGabundo> jarlath: me too
<jarlath> penguin42  Cool. I think maybe it's too obvious to report.
<jarlath> Thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> jarlath: DO report it
<jarlath> BUGabundo: I'm sure it's staring the devs in the face... now I know it's not just me that has it.
<tgpraveen12> at-spi keep crashing
<tgpraveen12> and when iclick report problem i get
<tgpraveen12> The problem cannot be reported:
<tgpraveen12> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<Dr_Willis> hmmm.. 'shut down' has now changed to 'switch off' in the  top right power button menu it seems :)
<richthegeek> how do I get my Sound Indicator (Volume Control) applet back?
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bbl
<jemark> night
<jarlath> richthegeek: I think there are 2 threads dealing with it in the Lucid dev forum, page 1 ;)
<richthegeek> ah, forums ... no-where else will you find such a wretched hive of scum and villainy
<yofel> richthegeek: ubuntuforums isn't that bad
<richthegeek> I was thinking of b
<DanaG> BUGabundo: "TORAM" option?
<jarlath> richthegeek: I was just there and noticed those but I didn't read them.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yes, it loads the iso or cdrom content to memory
<BUGabundo> freeing the drive, and making it faster
<BUGabundo> I know it was lost long agon
<DanaG> oh, ToRAM.
<DanaG> "TORAM" looks like an acronym.
<BUGabundo> and that someone was patching it in lucid
<jarlath> yofel: I agree. There are some great people there. Enough to make any trolls un-noticable.
<happyface> Why isn't firefox detecting my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins after upgrading to lynx?
<richthegeek> why has the Rhythmbox notification applet changed... I *liked* being able to left click on the button to open RMB and right -click for controls
<BUGabundo> here I go for one more reboot
<yofel> happyface: which plugin isn't recognized? (and mozilla/plugin is recognized here)
<happyface> yofel: flash player
<yofel> odd, works fine here
<yofel> (flashplugin-installer)
<happyface> I'm also using Namoroka
<happyface> which might be the problem
<Bittarman> happyface, works fine here with Namoroka
<yofel> well, lucid uses 3.6 (namoroka) by default, so I doubt that
<Bittarman> from moz-daily
<happyface> ah
<happyface> hmm
<yofel> happyface: unless you mean the daily
<yofel> ah
<richthegeek> wb
<BUGabundo> IT WORKS, IIITTT WOOOORRRKKKSSSSS.... blog post coming up! #grub2 hacking to boot from ISO
<Bittarman> someones happy
<richthegeek> ok, calm down Dr Jekyll
<happyface> yea chrome doesn't detect flash player either
<BUGabundo> happyface: $ sudo updatedb ; mlocate liblashp | pastebinit
<happyface> BUGabundo: I was using 10.1 beta 3
<Bittarman> happyface, your gonna hate me.. chrome is fine for me with flash plugin.. as is opera
<happyface> I fixed it by reinstalling flash
<charlie-tca> Good morning, good afternoon, or good evening
<BUGabundo> happyface: $ sudo updatedb ; mlocate liblashp | pastebinit
<happyface> but the beta is beter, I'm curious why it wasn't detecting it
<BUGabundo> please run that
<happyface> BUGabundo: for what?
<happyface> it returns nothing
<BUGabundo> do you have pastebinit ?
<happyface> yes
<BUGabundo> should provide a link
<happyface> there is no stdout
<happyface> from mlocate
<BUGabundo> $ mlocate libflashp
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<happyface> dave@dave-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo updatedb ; mlocate liblashp | pastebinit
<happyface> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Bittarman> note the missing F
<happyface> haha
<happyface> http://pastebin.com/AWJSUmp9
<tgpraveen12> udisks and parted is listed but not allowed thru update manager for quite few days for me now
<tgpraveen12> anyone else in the same boat?
<charlie-tca> tgpraveen12: yup
<Unksi> tgpraveen12: yep
<tgpraveen12> k. good to know i am not alone
<tgpraveen12> charlie-tca: any idea why that might be happening
<happyface> BUGabundo: maybe I had to update nspwrapper
<charlie-tca> Dependencies aren't satisfied yet?
<charlie-tca> We are still seeing 100+ changes a day to lucid.
<yofel> tgpraveen12: udisks replaces devicekit-disks which needs to be removed to update
<yofel> iirc
<tgpraveen12> yofel: but that will eventually happen on its own right i mean without my intervention?
<yofel> tgpraveen12: no idea, I haven't used update-manager in ages
<Adys> I'm trying to boot on KDE; kdm starts fine, I choose KDE session, it shows splash for like 3 seconds and then "crashes" and goes back to kdm login. any idea?
<richthegeek> just created a new user to test out the indicator applet, and it plain old just doesn't work... wth is going on with all that social poop?
<Adys> This is after recent kernel + plymouth update
<Adys> (tried starting on a fresh ~/.kde)
<tamran> ok, the upgrade took a while, so I went to sleep
<tamran> about to reboot now
<tamran> I'll report back of the upgrade of Kubuntu worked
<Tscheesy> is there a way to see the disk-check - Status /progress during startup?
<tamran> well, upgrading Kubuntu from 9.10 to Lucid alpha3 with only three snags
<penguin42> Tscheesy: It should show it you if it has decided to do it
<Tscheesy> hmm - somehowe freezed
<tamran> but it all worked quite easily, although it took a while
<penguin42> tamran: What were the snags out of interest?
<Tscheesy> only Button accepted was the Off-Key :D
<tamran> I'm about to reply to the forum posting here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8910694
<knittl> will hover-states ever come back to the notification area?
<knittl> i really miss it :-/
<tamran> penguin42: 1. kdelibs5 kicked out of the dist-upgrage process ... fixed with "apt-get install -f"
<tamran> penguin42: 2. the application upgrade "parted" was blocked, was fixed with a command line "apt-get install parted"
<penguin42> yeh I had to do the parted one last night when I did my weekly update
<tamran> penguin42: 3. the first reboot didn't hang, but it just sat there on the flash screen.  Pressing power button (this is a laptop) sent a shutdown command and it shut down nicely.  Now after restarting it's up and running
<penguin42> oh that's an odd one
<tamran> penguin42: I think #3 is that new splash thing, plymouth?
<penguin42> yeh plymouth is the splash thing
<tamran> related to bug 583292 probably
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 583292 could not be found
<tamran> err, bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<tamran> thanks ubottu
<tamran> or should I say: Domo Arigato, Mr. Ubottu
<ZykoticK9> tamran, i hear it's actually Mrs. Ubottu
<tamran> what is nepomuk?
<tamran> hehe
<guntbert> !gender | tamran
<ubottu> tamran: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<tamran> please tell me you get the reference
<tamran> so, upon boot, I'm only using 270mb of ram!! and this is Kubuntu 10.04 with KDE 4.4
<tamran> that's most impressive ... Gnome was 450mb
<tamran> with Ubuntu that is
<rsk> tamran there's wm's that use way less than that
<rsk> only a few megabytes or even less
<tamran> rsk: Not on Ubuntu they don't :)
<BUGabundo> $ sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<penguin42> anyone know about debugging upstart scripts? I've got an entry which is listed in initctl list but when I try and start it it says unable to execute: No such file or directory
<crimsun> BUGabundo: or use -preempt
<crimsun> penguin42: what script? how are you invoking it?
<Damascene> hello did any one see the bug where you do lshw in the tty then the screen gets green :)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ??
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm doing start libvirt-bin
<penguin42> crimsun: Given that initctl list has an entry    libvirt-bin stop/waiting
<crimsun> BUGabundo: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-16-preempt, assuming you're on amd64
<yuriy> hi all, i've upgraded my plymouth, but I still can't quite boot -- it hangs on the splash screen
<crimsun> yuriy: dpkg -l plymouth mountall
<yuriy> looks like it fully booted, I can ssh in and all, but just doesn't switch to KDM and I can't switch to a VT
<BUGabundo> crimsun: for ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: are you referring to zsync and ionice?
<yuriy> crimsun: 0.8.0~-14 and 2.8
<BUGabundo> crimsun: you have me at a lost :S
<bjsnider> loss
<BUGabundo> I'm just running my usual regular local isos update
<crimsun> yuriy: if you boot with nomodeset (or whatever the parameter is), can you reproduce the symptom?
<bjsnider> some guy was in here last night claiming he had a pro sound card that didn't work with pulse but did work with alsa
<Damascene> #527369
<BUGabundo> thanks bjsnider
<Damascene> bug 527369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527369 in linux "sudo lshw causes console to turn blue on dell inspiron 1011" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527369
<DanaG> crimsun: in 2.6.34-rc1: "ALSA: usbaudio: introduce new types for audio class v2"
<yuriy> crimsun: i'll give that a try
<DanaG> Say, do you know of any actual BUYABLE "usb audio class v2" devices?
<yuriy> crimsun: works beautifully
<yuriy> no need for a splash screen either - daaamn that was fast!
<DanaG> that new c-media chip seems ( cm6620 ) seems to be vaporware.
<yuriy> crimsun: thanks. do you know what/who to bug about this?
<penguin42> crimsun: Hmm so libvirt-bin had got itself uninstalled - but I guess someone didn't tell upstart ?
<crimsun> yuriy: I'm pretty certain it's an existing plymouth bug, but I haven't triaged plymouth in a couple months
<crimsun> DanaG: you need yesterday's alsa-driver snapshot (stable) at least
<crimsun> 2.6.34-rc1's v2.0 support is still incomplete
<DanaG> I'm actually using kernel-ppa mainline.
<DanaG> Actually, my question was the other way around:
<yuriy> crimsun: i didn't have this problem before the upgrade though, but i'll check
<DanaG> Now that we have the software support... where can I get an actual device of that sort?
<crimsun> newegg, back of a truck, etc.
<DanaG> what does USB class 2.0 give, anyway?
<jastor> is firefox 3.6 being put in the repo with lucid?
<crimsun> again, you need a daily snap of alsa-driver stable
<crimsun> jastor: it has been in the repo for ages
<jastor> crimsun: hmm ..
<crimsun> DanaG: nothing consequential to the end user
<jastor> crimsun: i got borth karmic and lucid .. it says 3.5 :/ .. strange
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> I was thinking of something like this:
<DanaG> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/ProductsDetail.aspx?C1Serno=2&C2Serno=2&C3Serno=6&PSerno=26
<jastor> only repo i found that had it was ppa ;)
<DanaG> Higher sample rates and bit depths.
<richthegeek> how do I search the package list from the command line?
<jastor> richthegeek: apt-cache search whatever
<knittl> apt-cache search
<richthegeek> sorry, should probs have asked that in #ubuntu
<knittl> or aptitude search
<jastor> tasksel ,) / and search :)
<yuriy> crimsun: wow all of 17 bugs for plymouth, some good triaging work there, but not my bug
<Chipaca> hi. I'm on Lucid on amd64 with intel gm45 integrated video, and something is broken: both suspend and closing the laptop lid freezes the computer solid
<jastor> i havent used tasksel in a while .. but have they added that you can add repos in tasksel without "tabbing out to another terminal and add them"?
<candyban> Is there good (and short) information about all the cloud services (I don't want the marketing pages, but just brief technical details what each module does) ... and is there a free (as in beer) alternative to landscape?
<DanaG> http://www.diyhifi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1635&start=0
<DanaG> http://www.hitechreview.com/it-products/via-vinyl-envy-usb-2-0-audio-controller/21287/
<DanaG> ooh, looks nifty.
<tamran> here's the steps that I had to use to upgrade Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, Alhpa 3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8961374#post8961374
<tamran> it all worked alright so far
<ZykoticK9> tamran, glad it worked for ya!
<tamran> yeah, without a hitch really
<richthegeek> is there any reason I shouldn't reboot atm?
<crimsun> do you *need* to reboot?
<richthegeek> well i'd like to play some BF:BC2
<tamran> only a couple snags actually
<tamran> but simple fixes
<richthegeek> so is there a known issue that would make my buntu not boot up again
<crimsun> yes, your computer could explode
<richthegeek> OHNOE!
<DanaG> hmm, check your versions of Plymouth and Mountall.
<tamran> I had a funny issue when rebooting after upgrading, but one more reboot and here I am
<richthegeek> 0.80~-14
<richthegeek> 2.8
<jpds> richthegeek: You should be find.
<jpds> fine*
<richthegeek> k
<tamran> what /join #kubuntu
<David_F> Hello everybody. I had the plymouth problem and I could fixed, but when I restart again the boot crash and show this mjs: "unable to acces /devices/pci000... usb/3-1../input6/mouse1". How fix this?
<yofel> tamran: read http://nepomuk.kde.org/
<tamran> yofel: it seems to be some kind of indexing service?
<yofel> tamran: file indexing is part of it (called strigi, doesn't really work for me, I disabled it in the settings)
<tamran> uggg, file indexing == hard drive resource HELL
<yofel> tamran: yep, go to the nepomuk settings and disable strigi file indexing
<tamran> type find / | grep "what you're searching for" and wait 3 seconds ... why does one need indexign
<tamran> thanks yofel
 * yofel goes building a VM for some hardy->lucid upgrade testing
<tamran> yofel: you going to try the Kubuntu upgrade?
<yofel> tamran: kubuntu and ubuntu
<yofel> I did some karmic -> lucid upgrade tests yesterday which went fine except for one kdebase-workspace/kdebase-runtime overwrite error
<tamran> yofel: if it works, can you reply to that post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8961374
<tamran> yofel: I got the same issue, I documented how I solved it in that forum post
<tamran> I'm quite interested in the hardy -> lucid update ... that definitely should be tested
<candyban> Why is PermitRootLogin set to "yes" by default in sshd_config ?
<yofel> candyban: does it matter? root doesn't have a password by default so the login should fail (or does that actually work for ssh?)
<guntbert> candyban: should not matter as root has no password - and with keys its handy
<candyban> yofel, guntbert: then why not make it by default "no" or without-password ?
<candyban> the setting just doesn't make sense to me
<guntbert> candyban: agreed
<yofel> candyban: you could file a bug against the openssh-server package I guess so someone looks at it
<yofel> tamran: yes, that's how I upgraded my VM too (forum), I pretty much just tried to run the upgrade again in aptitude which fixed it too
<tamran> yofel: someone just told me to try "do-release-upgrade" instead next time
<tamran> not sure how that will differ the process, but appears to work
<yofel> tamran: ah, yes, that's the terminal  command I couldn't remember yesterday that should be used for sever upgrades :D
<tamran> I asked last night and nobody had a clue about that ... wish I'd have known
<tamran> yofel: do you know what it does differently?
<yofel> tamran: I think it's pretty much a cli version of update-manager, it disables ppas and stuff before it tried to upgrade and cleans up afterwards
<tamran> yofel: will it break my system if I do it now?
<yofel> no idea, but I don't thiink it will do anything if you've already upgraded
<yofel> argh, apport/LP db still not fixed -.-
<r_r_f> wicd need password at start system - howto remowe this pass asking?
<r_r_f> anybody here?
<yofel> r_r_f: we're sure here, but probably no wicd users available right now
<Jordan_U> r_r_f: Why not use network-manager?
<r_r_f> <Jordan_U> net-man dont see my intel wifi and dont save config
<DanaG1> my issue with do-release-upgrade: it also disables local non-ppa mirrors.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've had to change my motherboard, and now, I'm not able to boot: the system hangs at boot time. Even the Lucid liceCD freeze at boot time. How can I find where the problem comes from?
<Jordan_U> r_r_f: Network manager shouldn't have any problem with intel wifi, or saving its configuration. Have you filed a bug report?
<tamran> well, take care everyone
<tamran> thanks for the help upgrading
<DanaG1> fabrice_sp: it may be the bug 538292 you're seeing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<fabrice_sp> let me check
<fabrice_sp> DanaG1, no: I don't have any message on the screen with a missing lib. It just ... freeze after disk setup
<fabrice_sp> and I tried with Alpha3, and no luck either. I suspect some bios options :-/
<Andre_Gondim> when I try to report a bug shows dioloag with message about problem with my internet connection, but I am connected!
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: known
<penguin42> Andre_Gondim: Yeh
<penguin42> That *really* needs to get fixed pronto
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: add yourself to bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Andre_Gondim> yoasif, thanks
<yofel> penguin42: well, we're accumulating bug heat ;)
 * yofel hopes that's fixed until the 18th, if not we're in serious trouble
<penguin42> yofel: Well we're losing other bug reports every minute it's broken
<yofel> indeed
<tamran> has anyone found a solution/workaround to bug #536643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536643 in mediatomb "Missing dependencies (libmozjs0d)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536643
<David_F> Hello everibody. I have a problem with de boot, dont let me access into ubuntu. Says: "init: unreadahead_other main process (830) terminated with status 4". What i do?
<penguin42> David_F: Everyone seems to get that error, it doesn't stop the boot - you have a different problem
<David_F> hi penguin42: too says later "unable to acces /devices/pci000:00... /usb3/3-1.../input6/mouse 1 (or event 6)
<penguin42> David_F: Let's go back a step - what state does it leave it in - a login prompt? Some other prompt? Just hung?
<David_F> penguin42, yes, a login prompt (user)
<britney> im trying to install lucid from usb stick, and the installer fails cause he cant mount /dev/sr0 to /media/apt/ , so no archives to install, how can i trick the installer into treating my usb stick like a cdrom ? (bootoption cdrom-detect/try-usb=true  doesnt work on livecd obviously..)
<penguin42> David_F: OK, so the only problem is it's not graphical?   If you type does it take the input ?
<David_F> penguin42, yes, exactly, no have graphical
<penguin42> David_F: OK, what type of graphics card do you have?
<David_F> penguin42, a intel gma4500
<penguin42> hmm Intel normally works for people
<penguin42> David_F: Is this an upgrade from 9.10 or earlier?
<David_F> penguin42, no, I install lucid since 0
<David_F> installed
<penguin42> David_F: Fresh install?
<David_F> yes
<penguin42> hmm interesting - well it should work!  Your English is fine
<David_F> look the history: penguin42, initially i had a problem with the plymouth, but I can fixed, but when I rebooted this problem was resolved but dont complete the boot
<David_F> yesterday I could into lucid normally
<David_F> but until playmount problem
<penguin42> ah OK, hmm - so login at the text prompt, then see if there is a /var/log/Xorg.0.log generated in the last few minutes
<michi__> hi
<michi__> two litte and one big thing ;)
<michi__> s
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michi__> the first: the bootscript should kill the socket from dbus, else it seams dbus refuses to start it the system is e.g. crashed
<michi__> yeah, I did only want to warn you :-)
<michi__> the second: loads of audit-messages caused by nmbd ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/538561 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538561 in samba "audit-messages in the syslog" [Undecided,New]
<michi__> ah, and the third thing could be already fixed by the topic's bug
<michi__> since upgrading to 10.4, the system hasn't started normaly
<michi__> I use cryptsetup first to mount /, then, after unlocking / with the keyfiles /home etc. should be mounted
<michi__> but it does wait infinitly
<michi__> at first the coresponding volume for /home wasn't even unlocked, now that works, but it wasn't mounted
<michi__> so I hacked a tty5failsafe with is started on startup, so I can mount it manually and start the most important services by hand
<michi__> but I didn't restart the notebook since almost a day, so it can be already fixed
<David_F> penguin42, i dont see any /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> David_F: Interesting, well I guess it hasn't even tried to start X then
<penguin42> David_F: Try doing sudo start gdm
<David_F> penguin42, says: "start: Job is a alredy running: gdm"
<penguin42> David_F: Interesting, try sudo stop gdm        and then      sudo start gdm     again
<David_F> penguin42, excelent!!!! :) works, can into ubuntu
<step21> gma 950 to 1920x1080 LCD over hdmi to vga. highest resolution detected is 1366x768, xrandr can kind of force it to use a higher oner, but it still is only 1680x1050 or something (some areas of screen cut off) any ideas?
<penguin42> David_F: Great, I guess an interesting question is why it didn't just work
<penguin42> step21: Can you explain the 'hdmi to vga' bit ?
<step21> it's a cable that's hdmi on one end, vga on the other. pretty standard and should not be a problem.
<step21> penguin42: also came standard with the display
<michi__> hmm...
<michi__> does the cable also transport the ddc-signals?
<michi__> ie - what says the xorg.log.0 about?
<penguin42> michi__: Exactly my question - although does hdmi do ddc?
<michi__> it should list all resolutions
<penguin42> step21: I've seen hdmi->DVI but never to VGA since that's digi->analogue
<David_F> penguin42, thanks. Then the prblem was fixed and  I can reboot the pc again no problem?
<penguin42> David_F: Well, there is one way to find out
<David_F> penguin42, but i must write de same "sudo stop gdm, and then sudo start gdm" always?
<penguin42> David_F: I don't know! I would try rebooting
<David_F> ok, i try now
<red> hmm, i can ping my main pc via a dyndns address
<red> but not locally via 192.168.0.11
<red> which i know is it's adress
<David_F> penguin42, yes, the same boot problem :(
<David_F> write the same commands?
<David_F> right?
<step21> penguin42: well, there are hdmi cables that can transmit analogue, maybe not all can but this can, works perfectly with os x and win 7
<penguin42> David_F: Well I don't know why you have that problem - I remember a while ago there were problems with Plymouth stopping X starting, but I've not had them myself.  I think you should report the bug, and then hopefully it will get fixed in the next week or two
<red> Ok this is odd
<red> I cannot connect to my LAN pc via ssh 192.168.0.11, but if I connect to it via my dyndns.biz address, then connect from there to this pc (192.168.0.40) it takes a lot of seconds to connect - but after that this machine can ssh to it directly with the local IP address
<red> anyone know what might be causing that?
<David_F> penguin42, and how I can report the bug? Could you report the bug for me, please? (I am new in ubuntu)
<penguin42> step21: I can't see how it can do analog from the wikipedia page, but still
<penguin42> David_F: No, it's best if you report the bug since it can take information about your machine - however I'm not sure if the bug report thing is working at the moment
<step21> lgtfy
<yofel> David_F: an idea to debug this would be to check the 'start on' statement in the gdm init script and check what isn't started
<yofel> David_F: as gdm should start by itself on boot
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> gdm is started, but X not...
<yofel> hm
<step21> penguin42: oh sry ... mixed it up with dvi ...
<yofel> penguin42: apport bug filing is broken, only bug filing on LP and apport-collect work
<step21> also if I manually run xrandr or cvt (not sure which it was) it says max resolution is 8192x8192 (which it isn't)
<David_F> penguin42, yofel: ok friends, thanks
<David_F> and all people who help me
<David_F> good bye
<penguin42> David_F: Wait a few days and report the bug using ubuntu-bug gdm   (I'm not sure if it's actually gdm but it's as good a start as any)
<David_F> ok
<David_F> bye friends
<yofel> hm, seems like bug 538097 is finally getting attention
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<red> I cannot connect to my LAN pc via ssh 192.168.0.11, but if I connect to it via my dyndns.biz address, then connect from there to this pc (192.168.0.40) it takes a lot of seconds to connect - but after that this machine can ssh to it directly with the local IP address.. :S
<hjjk> Where are we at in terms of updates I've not updated since alpha 2? is it safe now or should i wait
<rsk> hjjk upgrades can always break
<rsk> why use lucid if you know this
<red> Anyone know why PC B cannot see PC A on the LAN before I do ping "PC B" from PC A? I can ping PC A via outside IP, but not via LAN. Both machines running ubuntu.
<step21> sry, network troubles
<FFForever> Hi ya
<bjsnider> red, the only thing i can think is that you've got a firewall issue, or one of the pcs has a bad lan card
<FFForever> anyone else notice dropbox fails on 10.04?
<Okidesu> Omg !!! the new icons are so awesum O_O can you include the Hello Kitty song at login too ? :D
<hjjk> rsk, yes this is true but its also good to know where we are at in the upgrade process thats why this channel exists
<rsk> hjjk there's a wiki that outlines the stages
<Okidesu> wow no one lol-ed :)
<Okidesu> oh well :)
<red> bjsnider: well i dont have firewalls on either of these machines
<red> unless one is default installed
<hjjk> rsk, which wiki ... send me a link
<red> and routers nat shouldnt be blocking in lan
<red> or could there be some issue in jaunty
<red> since the laptop is jaunty and desk comp is lucid
<bjsnider> iptables is permissive by default in ubuntu
<FFForever> anyone know a good ff theme that goes with the new layout?
<romain_> hi
<romain_> i've just installed ubuntu lucid
<romain_> and i have only one problem
<romain_> the nvidia driver
<romain_> i can't start with nvidia driver activated
<romain_> i have a Quadro NVS 160M card
<romain_> a modprobe nvidia return
<romain_> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<bjsnider> romain_, do you have /usr mounted on a separate partition?
<romain_> yes
<bjsnider> i'm shocked
<romain_> why ?
<bjsnider> no, this is a known bug and it is being worked on
<bjsnider> so don't worry be happy
<romain_> when you say it is being, it means days/weeks ?
<bjsnider> romain_, that i don't know. it was discovered a couple of days ago
<malnilion> You could always temporarily switch to vesa/nv.
<bjsnider> i'm sure alberto will devote some time to it.
<bjsnider> nouveau would be preferred
<romain_> i'm using the generic driver (i don't know wich one it is, nv i think
<romain_> ok thank you
<LADmaticCA> my "apt-getting" is broken. i added a ppa and now I can't apt-get update or anything
<kermiac_> LADmaticCA: what error msg are you getting?
<LADmaticCA> kermiac, thanks. I just solved it by manually deleting the ppa files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<kermiac> ok, glad you got it sorted LADmaticCA :)
<kklimonda> hmm.. anyone using openvpn with network manager?
<kklimonda> ach, I've found a bug
<borys> Hello, I do upgrade to 10.04 on my UNE and now I can't add any applets to panel
<borys> 'add to panel' is inactive, remove from panel / move too
<ZykoticK9> borys, on my non-upgraded 10.04 Ubuntu UNE VM the remove / move is greyed out as well???
<borys> I have it grayed too
<borys> Ok, so I will wait for next update :)
<ZykoticK9> borys, don't know what to say - not sure if it's a bug, or working as designed?
<borys> It's a bug I think, should I report it somewhere or just wait for next update?
<ZykoticK9> borys, you could try reporting it with the command "ubuntu-bug gnome-panel" then follow the prompt I suppose
<borys> Ok :)
<jtx> Pulse Audio Multicast is freaking the pitch, it there a known fix for this?
<crimsun> jtx: not yet. It's due to be overhauled completely.
<crimsun> alternately, you could set up a v6 router to do the hard work for you :-)
<penguin42> multicast is never easy
<jtx> software ipv6 ?
<jtx> i never even used ipv6 i completly disable it everywhere i find it :)
<penguin42> the doom mungerers are still saying we're all doomed unless we switch over soon, but it's still near impossible to find native IPv6 ISPs here
<jtx> is it posible to forward audio using jack, and getting rid of pulse?
<crimsun> you'll need netjack (or jack2)
<jtx> and for the programs that do not support jack? there is a router for alsa?
<crimsun> of course; we even build it by default again (finally)
<crimsun> cf. /usr/share/doc/libasound2-plugins/README-jack
<jtx> so bassicaly is should get rid of pulse replace it with jack on both machines and all work fine.
<penguin42> does Pulse speak Jack? like it speaks esd ?
<DanaG> there's a jack plugin for PA, but I have no idea what you can do with it.
<crimsun> jtx: "all work fine"? No. You need to be willing to do things manually.
<crimsun> yes, pulse renders to a jackd sink and source
<jtx> crimsun: manually, as in setting it up one time.
<crimsun> you'll need to configure things *at least* once
<crimsun> it isn't a supported mode of operation by either upstream or Ubuntu, but it can be done
<crimsun> (see the GSoC project that I'm mentoring)
<crimsun> "supported" there meaning "enabled by default"
<bjsnider> freaking the pitch?
<jtx> crimsun: im kinda confused already before starting to change anything :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-14
<jtx> also the idea of running jack in realtime, since when running fruity loops in wine using the wineasio dll it wont work since that doesnt run in realtime
<frandieguez> Hi all! I've installed Lucid at my Macbook 1,1. All works fine but when I plug in my headphones at audio output the sound doesn't work... Do you have a little idea or solution for this? Thanks
<jtx> jackd is running in realtime even if u tell in qjack to dont
<olmari> Hello, pretty major issue with dualscreen + compiz + lucid
<olmari> Screenshot: http://koti.mbnet.fi/jaarli/kuvat/dualscreen.png
<penguin42> olmari: Most likely a graphics driver bug - which graphics card?
<olmari> penguin42: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80), ibm t42p laptop
<penguin42> olmari: Are you running with the frglx or the open source drivers?
<olmari> penguin42: with no compiz it works fine
<olmari> penguin42: OSS
<penguin42> olmari: Report the bug
<olmari> penguin42: would compiz need more GPU memory? if that would make this kind of issue, toigh it would be bug as allowing to do this =)
<penguin42> compiz really uses all the 3d features of the card, without it its mostly 2d which is a LOT easier
<olmari> penguin42: will apport-gtk suffice?
<mikeconcepts_> network browse cpu 100 percent not working? any work around?
<penguin42> olmari: Not sure, the ubuntu-bug is broken and might stay that way until monday
<olmari> penguin42: crap =)
<mikeconcepts_> penguin42, are you familiar with the network browse issue?
<penguin42> mikeconcepts_: Sorry, no
<olmari> penguin42: is there anything to do but wait it out? (sorry to bother so much :p )
<penguin42> olmari: You could try asking on http://lists.x.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg-driver-ati
<penguin42> olmari: also, you could try running the xorg-edgers X libraries which are bleeding edge
<olmari> penguin42: does it differ that afaik it is radeon, not ati, specifically?
<penguin42> olmari: I'm fairly sure that all even vaguely recent ATIs are actually radeon (or radeonhd)
<olmari> penguin42: I meant the driver in running
<penguin42> olmari: Acutally, T2 (M10) is listed in the set of cards supported by the Radeon driver (I've got an Rv710)
<vanishing> yofel: sup man
<penguin42> olmari: I'd mail that
<olmari> penguin42: ookay, I'll see what the outcome is :)
<olmari> penguin42: One thing I do like with nVidia, easy to use control panel, as a side note
<penguin42> olmari: You can run the frglx closed source ati drivers and control panel (I think?)
<mamefan2> I just installed lucid on a MAC G4.  The keyboard doesn't work for me in X but I can use the on-screen KB to get to a console and the KB works fine there.
<olmari> penguin42: I know I could, but those drivers sux, and ati control panel equally sucks in comparison to nvidia :D
<mamefan2> I'm using the standard Apple KB and Mouse.  The mouse works fine.  Just the KB doesn't and only in X.
<penguin42> olmari: The open source drivers have impressed me for ati, they still have a few rough edges but are OK for me; they're a lot better than a year ago - haven't tried dual head on them though
<penguin42> mamefan2: Sounds like you've found a bug!
<tamran> I compile pioneers on another machine, then made a package and installed it on this machine fine.  If I try to install the same version in the repos, it wants to install 59 other packages (57 of which are not pioneers related).  I've played with it and it works just fine
<tamran> this is in Kubuntu lucid
<olmari> penguin42: indeed, with ones came with lucid they're dirst time actually working for me as in generally usable daily
<tamran> the 9.10 kubuntu didn't need all that stuff I don't believe
<mamefan2> I don't think so.  I think I've got a configuration problem.  Googling around for this issue I find that other have encountered it on previous releases.  I just don't know enough about how to troubleshoot the issue and would appreciate any guidance.
<olmari> penguin42: I don't bash the open source drivers at all itself :)
<tamran> is there something new with the repos and gnome apps using special stuff in lucid?
<penguin42> olmari: You could try xorg-edgers for the real bleeding edge version :-)
<mamefan2> what's really frustrating me is that at one point I did get it (the keyboard) to work.  But I don't know what I did and when I rebooted it was broken again.
<Okidesu> Any idea why Ubuntu One doesn't want to start ?
<mamefan2> I think it may be related to the AllowEmptyInput X server option.  I seems that the mac keyboard is listed twice
<jarlath> Can anyone verify this behaviour for me? If I right click on the Apps menu and untick some of the games - they still remain in the menu.
<mamefan2> So, any advice?
<Andre_Gondim> does any one know how to use hdmi to have output sound at tv?
<Xepera> I just "upgraded" to lucid lynx, and I want to downgrade back to Karmic Koala.  Is there any way to do this?  I cannot get to the standard console shell (ctrl+alt+f2), and X windows is crashing on boot.  I am on the Karmic LiveCD now
<penguin42> Andre_Gondim: That depends I think on the particular card; if you open up sound preferences and go to hardware do you see the separate sound card there?
<penguin42> Xepera: Downgrading is generally not doable
<Okidesu> Xepera try pressing OrtSc+alt+k or J
<Xepera> Okidesu: what is OrtSc?
<Okidesu> Xepera, if you get stuck at boot o-o
<Okidesu> Xepera, oops PrtSc
<Xepera> penguin42: surely there has to be a way to write packages to the system from the livecd?
<Okidesu> print screen or SysRq jet
<Okidesu> *key damn it >_<
<penguin42> Xepera: That's probably do able, but you'll have to figure out how to downgrade all the packages, and some of the configs may well have changed in ways the older packages won't understand
<Xepera> the problem is it's not showing anything at all during boot.  looks like a bunch of jumbled garbage.  X windows loads up to the login screen, but crashed beyond that
<penguin42> Xepera: Which graphics card?
<Xepera> nvidia
<penguin42> I'm no nvidia expert, I'd check to see if there are any answers for fixing nvidia drivers for it
<penguin42> Xepera: I'd make sure it's up to date as well
<Okidesu> Xepera can't you run a session in low resolution or what was it and then install nvidia drivers from hardware drivers ?
<Xepera> penguin42: i cannot boot into the system.  my network will not connect.  I cannot get to the console to do any manual maintenance
<Xepera> Okidesu: no, that results in a crash too
<Okidesu> Can't het alt+f2 to go to console ?
<Okidesu> *he
<Xepera> no.
<penguin42> Xepera: Hmm tricky, I'd check the forums for fixes for nvidia - or ways to forcibly remove it, possibly from your current boot consider trying to disable the nvidia drivers on the installation
<Xepera> at this point i want to edit my sources.list from this livecd and attempt to downgrade.  I would rather deal with a few broken config files than not have a working system at all
<bjsnider> Xepera, is you /usr directory mounted on a separate partition?
<penguin42> Xepera: Seriously, your chances of downgrading are less than the chances of fixing the nvidia driver installation
<Xepera> bjsnider: no, unfortunately not
<Xepera> penguin42: it is not simply an nvidia drivers problem.
<LADmaticCA> anyone gotten any disk failure warnings from disk utility?
<Okidesu> Xepera, do you have embaded GPU in your motherboard !?
<Xepera> Okidesu: yes, but it's disabled in the bios
<Okidesu> Xepera, why don't you try to enable it and remove your normal card, ofc if nothing else works o-o
<Xepera> nobody's willing to tell me how to edit the sources.list so i can downgrade?
<Xepera> i don't want to fix the system since it's broken well beyond what is usable
<penguin42> Xepera: I've never heard of a downgrade working - ever
<Xepera> the console should not be looking for a graphics driver
<penguin42> Xepera: If you really want to downgrade then reinstall
<Xepera> reinstall requires format iirc
<penguin42> yep
<Xepera> ok... i will look into this myself
<Okidesu> isn't there an option not to format ?
<fatbrain> Hi, can I somehow set the x/yres in my terminals? :S (vt1)
<Xepera> Okidesu: not that i've seen, unfortunately
<penguin42> fatbrain: What do you mean by res exactly?
<Okidesu> Xepera, even in the advanced patitioning menu ?
<fatbrain> penguin42: I want ... to fit more text in my screen :)
<fatbrain> penguin42: i.e. more rows/cols.
<penguin42> Okidesu: To do that I'd use debootstrap to reinstall a fresh image
<penguin42> fatbrain: In the text console or in one in X ?
<penguin42> Okidesu: debootstrap should be able to do it on an existing filesystem if you clear out the rest of the installation but leave your own data
<olmari> penguin42: by xorg edgers, do you mean https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<fatbrain> penguin42: : text console
<penguin42> olmari: Yes
<Xepera> Okidesu: no, it whines about "no root system is defined"
<Okidesu> fatbrain Edit > Profiles > Legacy > Edit > Scrolling > Lines :p
<penguin42> fatbrain: you can load a smaller font (setfont) or you can change the resolution, I think fbset should be able to do that for you (there are some bootlines to do it as well) - although things have changed a bit with the new kernel mode setting I haven't fully got my head around
<Okidesu> Xepera even if you edit your sources wouldn't it complain that the versions you have are newer then the ones you are trying to install anyway ?!
<Xepera> Okidesu, yes, but i can work around that
<fatbrain> penguin42: indeed, I'll fiddle around a bit, thanks.
<Xepera> Okidesu: I really just need to know *how* to get it to write to the system from the livecd
<Xepera> I will deal with the fallout.  I understand the warnings.
<Xepera> the system is completely unusable, as i have no access to console or X windows at this point
<Okidesu> Xepera, you said that the system boots to login ?
<Xepera> Yes, but crashed immediately upon entering login information
<Okidesu> dude -_-
<penguin42> Xepera: Instead of entering login info do ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you can get a text console
<Xepera> and switching to console fails
<Okidesu> i'm pritty sure that you can Alt+F2 without entering login information
<Xepera> like i said
<Okidesu> and go to console
<Xepera> i cannot get to text console
<Okidesu> right ctrl+alt+f1 or F2 or F3 sorry
<Xepera> ...
<Xepera> i mentioned right off that that is failing as well
<penguin42> Xepera: I'd mount the root file system and knock out the nvidia driver
<mamefan2> is there some way I can boot to a console instead of loading GDM.  My kb and mouse are now both failing in X.
<olmari> penguin42: same results :)
<olmari> penguin42: also posted into mailinglist
<Xepera> penguin42: the text console has nothing to do with the nvidia driver
<penguin42> olmari: Could - good luck
<Okidesu> Xepera, so the text console fails or it crashes when you try to load it with ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<penguin42> Xepera: It still loads a kernel module and I'm not sure how it interacts with the new kernel mode switch stuff
<Okidesu> what do you mean by fails, it fails after you try to login in the console or it crashes when you use the shortcut keys ?
<Xepera> Okidesu: I don't know how to describe it, but it simply doesn't display anything but a bunch of white boxes toward the top of the screen (like nothing i've seen before)
<Xepera> Okidesu: it doesn't crash - i just can't access the text console at all because it won't display anything when i switch
<mamefan2> is there some way I can boot to a console instead of loading GDM?  My kb and mouse are now both failing in X.
<Okidesu> Xepera, open box remove Nvidia card try that or reinstall and format, or get another Hdd install linux on it, copy files from your crashed hdd
<Xepera> really, nobody will tell me how to modify my current system from livecd?
<Okidesu> can you browse it ?
<Xepera> there is nothing wrong with my hardware.  it works fine
<Xepera> yes
<Okidesu> ok replace "crashed hdd" with "destroyed ubuntu install"
<Okidesu> ok
<Okidesu> where is sources located
<Okidesu> wait a minute which sources you want to edit lol :)
<Okidesu> on the not working lucid install ?
<Xepera> located in /media/disk-1/etc/apt/sources.list
<Okidesu> someone should slap me and tell me to shat ap now XD
<SalmonSam> anyone unable to enable desktop effects with the nvidia drivers?
<Xepera> Okidesu: i know how to edit the sources.list.  I don't know how to tell this livecd to use that sources file, and to write those files to the appropriate partition
<Okidesu> Xepera, you said you are on Karmic live cd right ?
<Xepera> Okidesu, Yes
<Okidesu> Xepera, and you want to edit the sources with sources for ?
<Xepera> what?
<Okidesu> well is there a "force install" on the installer on the live cd or something ?
<penguin42> Xepera: I think I'd edit the sources.list, chroot into the hard disk directory, mount /proc in there and then try and apt-get - but I still think you're chances are miniscule
<Okidesu> Xepera, or if you have Ubuntu One account maybe you can store the files you need there and restore them afterwords
<Xepera> Okidesu: you mean through the installer program?
<Okidesu> gosh i sux in helping in linux :)
<penguin42> the installer ain't going to help here
<Okidesu> not sure what he's trying to save
<kavurt> I'm experiencing a joke. In my two different computers, after todays updates my kubuntu turned into ubuntu. see http://imagebin.ca/view/RZiOJMF.html unbelievable
<penguin42> kavurt: When you login does it offer you a choice of KDE or Gnome?
<kavurt> no, I didn't install gnome at all.
<penguin42> kavurt: Whether you wanted to or not, does it offer you a choice - that sure looks like gnome
<kavurt> I'll check. It logged in automatically. I'll be back
<Okidesu> Xepera, but my best bet is remove Nvidia card and try with your onboard one :) think there's a good chance there
 * penguin42 would still try and fix the current installation
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I just installed Lucid via the minimal CD, then installed kubuntu-desktop. Now the system fails to boot, even in recovery mode. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
<Okidesu> contrast, do you get a blinking cursor
<Xepera> just trying to do this from a chrooted environment... will update you all on the results
<Okidesu> Xepera, best of luck :)
<researcher1> I have upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx, but now want to downgrade to 9.10 again. What should I do?
<Xepera> modified source.list and the apt preferences file
<Xepera> sources.list*
<contrast> Okidesu: Nope, just a solid one. Can't even switch to a TTY via Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]. I _am_ able to reboot via Alt+SysRq+RSEIUB though, so it's obviously not the kernel itself that's crashing.
<Xepera> researcher1: you too, huh?
<Xepera> :)
<penguin42> researcher1: Downgrades aren't supported; I suggest you watch Xepera one as he tries to downgrade and see how painful it is and then reconsider
<Xepera> researcher1: i'm trying to do that right now - i will be updating this chat on the results
<researcher1> Xepera because I want to use Vbox 3.1.4 which is available for Ubuntu 9.10 n not above
<penguin42> time for bed
<Xepera> researcher1: ahhh, for something like that i would just find an alternative man
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, VBox 3.1.4 is working fine on my Lucid install
<Okidesu> contrast get random hangs like that, no idea what causes them :/ but with 2-3 reboots and spamming SysRq+alt+J or K it boots  lol
<Xepera> researcher1: i can't even boot my system -- that's why i'm doing this
<Okidesu> contrast, after installing the Nvidia drivers from hardware drivers it stoped
<researcher1> ok. then my system is enough stable. So far no trouble except the need to enjoy the benefits of Vbox 3.1.4
<contrast> Okidesu: Oohhh, that's comforting... Gonna try it, thanks... It's on its third attempted boot now, so I should just spam Alt+SysRq+J/K now, right?
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, just install the DEB from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads works great
<Okidesu> contrast, well i cross my fingers, at least here that's how it worked, also one time it worked when i booted to my Live USB stick and then when i went back it just worked ...
<Xepera> Okidesu: thanks for the good wishes :P
<Xepera> Okidesu: running the "upgrade" from chrooted console now
<Okidesu> Xepera, too bad i'm too much of a noob to help more ^^
<researcher1> Thanks  ZykoticK9: Im going to try this
<contrast> Okidesu: Good to know, thanks again.
<Xepera> Okidesu: the only issue so far was that I had to tell resolv.conf to point to the livecd version, otherwise apt-get upgrade laughed at me
<Okidesu> Xepera, is it installing now ?!
<Xepera> Okidesu: It's running the upgrade... pulling all the karmic packages and replacing the lucid ones
<Okidesu> aside from that i'm very happy with Lucid, my dual monitors work, surround sound, webcam, satellite tv card, wacom tablet :) it feels great.
<Okidesu> Xepera, it's not complaining that they are newer version or anything ?
<Xepera> Okidesu: I wish I could say the same!
<Xepera> Okidesu: I just edited sources.list, and the apt preferences file.  In the preferences file, I told it to ignore the newer version warning
<Okidesu> Xepera, oh don't worry after a few updates i will be here with your problems hahaha
<Okidesu> Xepera, ooo nice O-O
<Xepera> Okidesu: Hopefully I'll be able to help :P
<Okidesu> Xepera, haahaha :D
<Okidesu> for now i will just enjoy the dream of not needing windows for anything thou :D
<Xepera> Okidesu: I don't know what went wrong, but I'll be trying lucid out once it's officially released
<Xepera> Okidesu: yeah, i haven't used windows for some years now... i'm pretty new to ubuntu, though
<Okidesu> Xepera, i know what you mean by the "cubes" rendering and everything looking weird
<Xepera> But I do have Windows 7 on my netbook
<Okidesu> Xepera, experienced that one once, and it was nvidia drivers problem
<Xepera> really?  i never saw that before, and it was crazy as hell... i don't know why i can't even get to the console.
<Okidesu> Xepera, that's why if i were you i was going to take out the card and hope that Ubuntu will load different driver for it and it will all work
<Xepera> Okidesu: if this downgrade fails, I'll just upgrade back to lucid and try that :P
<Okidesu> Xepera, yep it is crazy and when you start something you can't tell if it's running or not :) at best 1 or 2 cubes change their chaos patterns lol
<Okidesu> lol
<Xepera> I'm way too impatient to troubleshoot all the broken stuff
<Xepera> lol yeah, they were moving around randomly
<Okidesu> yep exactly the same thing
<Xepera> only at the top of the screen though
<Okidesu> it doesn't matter
<Okidesu> but if you can disable it from bios withotu opening your box that would be great
<Okidesu> i can't do that because i have Intel motherboard god bless em ......
<Xepera> i'm pretty sure i could do that
<Xepera> but i love my nvidia card :)
<Okidesu> lol ok
<Xepera> i think i should go to taco bell and get some burritos.  it may be a long night.
<Okidesu> :)
<SalmonSam> was IRC support removed from telepathy-idle?
<csgeek> I did an upgrade from karmic to the current dev release of lucid.  When I boot I get a error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found.  sda + sdb are raided,encrypted drive, sdc is the OS drive.. no raid..only has sdc1 is / and swap no other partitions
<csgeek> I tried doing a chroot and forcing a re-install of grub.  Ran the grub-install /dev/sdc manually
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, regarding the "grub_puts_" part you might want to see this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629
<csgeek> any other ideas?
<LLStarks> hi.
<LLStarks> why did people think it was a good idea to remove all references to usb in the startup disk creator?
<csgeek> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, hope it works for you man
<cjohnston> Is anyone using a lappy on +1? When you put your mouse over the battery icon, do you get a popup saying the %/amount of time left?
<csgeek> not yet.. but that's my next upgrade depending on the amount of pain the desktop upgrade entails.
<csgeek> here's a question.  sda && sdb are raided encrypted drive.. just data drive.
<Okidesu> what's os2mac up to
<csgeek> would it hurt anything if I install the bootloaded on sda ?
<csgeek> *sigh* even nicks with mac are annoying it seems
<Okidesu> lol
<csgeek> I'm running out of ideas
<contrast> Okidesu: w00t w00t. Removed the nVidia card, booted to a TTY, installed the nvidia-glx, popped the card back in and now everything appears to be fine. Thanks again. :)
<Okidesu> contrast, woot :D nice !
<csgeek> wtf.. okay why did that work...
<csgeek> and why does my computer look like it's on acid
<csgeek> so.. I had to install the bootloader to sda
<csgeek> it seems
<syk> any temp fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538214 in plymouth "Booting with the framebuffer renderer leaves the system at textual "login:" screen" [High,Confirmed]
<lancifer> So, has anyone else been having issues with the X login not loading until you hit the enter key?
<ZykoticK9> lancifer, actually hitting the enter key crashes Xorg -- this is a longstanding and very common bug
<ZykoticK9> lancifer, bug #532047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532047 in plymouth "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<lancifer> wierd, it sits on a blank screen with a blinking cursor. I hit enter and the Xorg logon screen loads
<FFForever> what is the best dock?
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, like #ubuntu this isn't really the place for polls - personally i'm enjoying the newly separted from GnomeDo, Docky program - but it requires Compiz
<FFForever> docky?, what is the project page?
<ZykoticK9> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 594 kB, installed size 2440 kB
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, if you ever saw GnomeDo with the Docky theme - this is a fork/split of that (new in Lucid)
<amit1_> Hello all
<amit1_> Is power consumption optimized in 10.04 alpha3 or is there a way to turn this feature "on"?
<ZykoticK9> amit1_, i don't know about the power consumption - but this channel is DEAD tonight... You might have to re-ask at another time, when people are actually here.  You where the first post in over an hour.
<amit1_> haha
<amit1_> okay thats fine, #ubuntu seems to be full
<ZykoticK9> amit1_, buy you're liking Lucid so far?  Saw you entering #ubuntu - thought you'd been suggested to leave
<ddecator> haha, yah, happy saturday before st. patricks day =p
<amit1_> I just installed Lucid today
<amit1_> So far it seems stable and I like the improvements
<amit1_> I just ran the update manager and did all the updates
<tcsoccerman> Has anybody confirmed the ipod touch support?
<ddecator> tcsoccerman, i haven't tried, but i've heard it's buggy
<ZykoticK9> amit1_, get use to LOTS of updates with Lucid
<amit1_> midway through the update, GNOME kicked me out to low color graphics mode
<amit1_> I just rebooted and it worked fine, but reported that synaptics crashed
<tcsoccerman> ddecator, hopefully it is stable for release. it would help ubuntu immensely.
<amit1_> hey is anyone here familiar with kernel modules?
<ddecator> tcsoccerman, agreed. i guess you can access the music on the itouch and play them on the comp, but syncing music to the itouch doesn't work quite right
<ddecator> and yes, i know it's "ipod touch" but itouch is easier...
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, i don't even own an ipod or iphone and i think support in ubuntu would be a great thing
<amit1_> I'm going to try it with my IPhone
<ddecator> amit1_, back it up on itunes first
<ddecator> just in case
<amit1_> whats a good software for ITunes-like syncing etc?
<tcsoccerman> ya. the only reason i am dual botting vista right now is for itunes.
<amit1_> amarok?
<ddecator> amit1_, i think rhythmbox is the only one with official itouch and iphone support...
<ddecator> but for itunes style, songbird is amazing...but not available in lucid yet, even with ppa
<ddecator> i need to get to work on that...
<tcsoccerman> i love songbird
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, i'm using Songbird on Lucid
<tcsoccerman> but it needs to start living up to what people expect of it
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, and it works for you? the upgrade borked the daily for me
<amit1_> by the way, cairo dock is awesome
<Dr_Willis> songbird often has fights with the gstreamer libs ive seen :)
<ddecator> docky is better ;)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis, that's what the daily is doing i think
<ddecator> maybe the stable works, but the daily is a no-go for me right now
<Dr_Willis> ive seen pages with fix's to try. One was a simple EXPORT variable.
<Dr_Willis> I think it forced it to use the system libs and not its own
<amit1_> hmm.. I guess Rhythmbox comes built in with Lucid...
<ddecator> i guess one of the files got deleted at some point, so the ppa hasn't been updated in a long time
<Dr_Willis> i used the tar.gz version from the songbird homepage the other day
<Dr_Willis> Not tried it on 10.04 yet
<tcsoccerman> ddecator, can docky be themed to look like mac os style?
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, i just checked and i am using PPA daily - is working fine?!
<amit1_> I guess theres no need to install iphone apps through the PC...we can just do it on the phone itself
<kindofabuzz> is this the place to ask lucid server questions too?
<tcsoccerman> kindofabuzz, yes
<ddecator> amit1_, yup, it's the default right now
<ddecator> tcsoccerman, yes
<amit1_> okay guys, i'm about to plug in my Iphone...
<tcsoccerman> amit1_,ooooo
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, really? it keeps repeating the same song for me, but it SHOWS that it's playing the next song...even in safe mode
<amit1_> If i dont respond in 5 minutes, don't come looking for me, just RUN
<tcsoccerman> lol
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, will i'll tell you what happens at the end of this song then
<ZykoticK9> s/will/well
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, it might take a few songs to happen
<kindofabuzz> i tried to upgrade webmin and it just hung. so i stopped it, now i can't uninstall webmin because it says "E: The package webmin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." but when i try to reinstall it just hangs again
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<amit1_> "Iphone is now mounted" !!
<tcsoccerman> nice! that is awesome
<kindofabuzz> ZykoticK9, doh! i love webmin!
<amit1_> wow it shows up in Rhythmbox right away....
<tcsoccerman> try and sync a song. i dare you.
<ZykoticK9> kindofabuzz, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<kindofabuzz> ZykoticK9, i get the same error
<amit1_> aw damnit, it won't play a song, it says I am missing a plugin...
<amit1_> gstreamer
<ZykoticK9> kindofabuzz, ? sorry man, no idea
<amit1_> gstreamer is missing a plugin...
<tcsoccerman> i think that is normal
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, install the plugin
<amit1_> yeh but what plugin
<ddecator> do you have gstreamer installed?
<ddecator> i don't think there is a separate plugin for it...
<tcsoccerman> amit1_,http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8889369&postcount=15
<amit1_> let the games begin
<ddecator> it's the thrill of the chase ;)
<tcsoccerman> any luck amit1_?
<amit1_> okay, well the cool thing is that Rhthmbox can actually search for the correct plugins to download
<amit1_> SUCCESS, it plays, it plays!
<ddecator> yes, but can you put music onto your iphone and have it play after disconnecting it?
<tcsoccerman> ^
<ddecator> i think that's where most people get stuck...
<amit1_> hmm let me try..
<ddecator> i've already abandoned itunes, but i can't upgrade my bb with ubuntu or watch netflix instant watch yet...get those two, and i can free up half of my hdd
<amit1_> thats interesting, it shows up as a camera device and an Iphone on my desktop
<tcsoccerman> both at the same time?
<amit1_> yes
<amit1_> I dont see any "Sync" button here
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, well my 5 song playlist completed without repeating, i'll try the library now
<chelz> where are the changes detailed for each alpha/beta release listed? such as the moving the window icons stuff
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, son of a...might just be my system
<ddecator> my sound indicator keeps resetting...
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, you are supposed to drag and drop
<amit1_> that worked from phone -> PC
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, where people have trouble is that it does not sync after the drag and drop. well it does but only every other time.
<amit1_> I dont think I can delete songs from the Iphone..
<amit1_> "delete" is grayed out
<ZykoticK9> chelz, i don't know of a changelog for all of lucid (other then the notes on the download page of each alpha so far), i think it's the individual packages that get changelogs - not too handy really
<amit1_> oh wait it just deleted :)
<chelz> ZykoticK9: i was hoping for some kind of official blog that would talk about the current status, things left to be done, things needing overhauls still, etc
<chelz> is there no face of ubuntu+1?
<ZykoticK9> chelz, have a look at Milestones - link wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<ddecator> yah, i think it's all for individual packages...a changelog of EVERYTHING in lucid would be extremely hectic to try and read
<amit1_> okay, so heres an issue, it showed the file being deleted from the Iphone, but it actually didn't delete anything
<ZykoticK9> chelz, face?
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, cool. so everything has worked so far?
<chelz> ZykoticK9: pr people almost
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, nvm.
<ZykoticK9> chelz, ?
<chelz> ZykoticK9: say just something to announce all these new icons and themes, something more official than people loading up the discs themselves and reporting
<ZykoticK9> chelz, "UserInterfaceFreeze" on March 4th so on that day we got the new theme
<ZykoticK9> chelz, that way it wasn't up for debate
<tcsoccerman> amit!_, have you successfully synced a file to the iphone from cp?
<amit1_> well, it won't delete a song
<chelz> ZykoticK9: isn't that really bad?
<tcsoccerman> have you tried sync though?
<amit1_> I didnt see a sync option
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, personally i think the design team need to re-read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, but hey - Ubuntu != democracy
<ZykoticK9> chelz, ^
<tcsoccerman> zyk, what are you talking about?
<chelz> ZykoticK9: so who said it was ok to push something out without community input?
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, try dragging a file from cp library to iphone
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, sorry wrong person
<amit1_> yes, thats what i'm going to try next
<amit1_> copy mp3 from PC -> Iphone
<amit1_> Iphone -> PC worked...
<ZykoticK9> chelz, the Ubuntu designers get to do whatever they wish - and we live/deal with the fallout... that's life.
<ZykoticK9> chelz, if you can't already tell - i'm NOT a fan of the theme/button change
<chelz> well i heard the button location switched back to the right side. was this discussed with the design team on mailing lists anywhere
<chelz> ?
<ZykoticK9> chelz, BUT because it's linux we can customize it the way we want - so not too much to complain about really
<ddecator> probably, just hard to know what ML
<tcsoccerman> chelz, what butto nare you talking about
<chelz> ZykoticK9: average users go with the default
<chelz> tcsoccerman: the close/minimize/maximize window control buttons
<Damascene> Hello, I've read the bug in the topic but when I start it goes to tty instead of X
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, the buttons for close/minimize/maximize where moved to the left like a mac
<tcsoccerman> hmmmm
<tcsoccerman> not sure if that isgood or bad yet
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, they can be changed though
<tcsoccerman> of course, it is linux :)
<chelz> i heard it's back to normal, but i haven't verified that
<ZykoticK9> exactly!
<tcsoccerman> i actually think it is good
<amit1_> Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.180 was not provided by any .service files
<amit1_> thats when trying PC -> Iphone
<amit1_> .mp3 file
<tcsoccerman> people view mac's as stylish so if linux does same thing linux is stylish too
<ZykoticK9> chelz, buttons are NOT back to normal, just confirmed it in a default install VM
<chelz> ZykoticK9: of the latest iso?
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, that is after a simple drag and drop?
<amit1_> yup
<tcsoccerman> well that stinks
<ZykoticK9> chelz, iso doesn't make a difference, no updates available for the vm
<chelz> ZykoticK9: is this the design team you were talking about? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ux
<amit1_> I think its a known issue, I'm reading abouta  fix
<tcsoccerman> link?
<ZykoticK9> chelz, not sure - but i'd guess yes
<ZykoticK9> chelz, i read it was 3 people that got thanks from Mark S. for the design
<amit1_> You know what, it might now support the newer Iphone Firmwares
<amit1_> *might NOT i mean
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, the guy that got it working on the forum topic was running 3.1.3... the latest
<amit1_> oh
<amit1_> i think maybe my dbus is broken
<amit1_> i recall seeing some random error messages about dbus
<amit1_> let me try rebooting...see you in a little bit
<mrenouf> So what's this about crazy button placement?
<tcsoccerman> haha
<ZykoticK9> mrenouf, they're on the left side a-la-mac
<ZykoticK9> mrenouf, and in a different order then mac as well
<mrenouf> Is this a Gnome 2.28 thing?
<ZykoticK9> mrenouf, nope - just an Ubuntu thing
<chelz> ZykoticK9: i think it's changed in the latest isos
 * mrenouf *facepalm*
<ZykoticK9> chelz, it hasn't
<Blue1> getting some odd lockups
<mrenouf> well, not major worries. I need to start evaluating it for a kiosk type system I maintain for my company.
<mrenouf> display is all web based anyhow.
<ZykoticK9> mrenouf, until this button thing - I loved Lucid!  much better then karmic.
<Blue1> oh you can switch the buttons
<Blue1> http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=207
<ZykoticK9> oh course Blue1 http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side for my instruction on that matter
<ZykoticK9> lol - i bet that pkill stole my directions
<mrenouf> things I'm tracking are Flash flickering, intel X11 issues related to kms, audio level settings (pulseaudio)
<Blue1> hopefully what emerges on april 29, won't have that option - it's VERY unpopular
<Blue1> I have pixalisation with x's on my display
<Blue1> yeah the speaker icon disappeared
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, that person did steal my directions!
<Blue1> sorry
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, if it wasn't you - don't say sorry.
<mrenouf> (*reads pkill-9 link*) Ooooh...  min/max/close buttons?! On the LEFT?! Oh noes....
<Blue1> it was me
<Blue1> I did however, say at the top "reposted from"
<amit1_> okay no more dbus errors
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, thief!  lol ;)
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, nice
<amit1_> but the Iphone doesnt actually get the mp3 file I send itg
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: pkill is sort of a permanent memory thing so I don't forget
<tcsoccerman> amit1_, hmm that stinks
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, it's all good man - i was just joking
<tcsoccerman> hopefully itouch is better
<amit1_> yeh, so Rhthmbox shows everything working, uploading and deleting songs, but nothing is actually happening to the iphone
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: /me breathes a sigh of relief --
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, :)
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: these were half-truths - which is worse then bald face lies:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=167
<Blue1> oops this one:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=89
<Blue1> that was a 6 month on/off thing
<amit1_> now time to play with Mono Develop
<Debian911> Anyone know if the issue with SSH not being started after an upgrade from Ubuntu Server 9.10 to 10.4 has been resolved?
<amit1_> sshd you mean?
<Debian911> All I know is that when I upgraded from Ubtunu Server 9.10 to 10.4 - rebooted server, it could respond to pings but port 22 OR 9004 weren't open so couldn't get in
<Debian911> apparantly another user - who had physical access to their box (i dont) - did the update and reproduced it - it was stuck on a grub screen I believe
<syddraf> I'm running lucid with gnome and there appears to be some kind of graphical error. There is a one or two pixels line around my wallpaper that changes color depending on the gnome theme. I've never had this problem with gnome before and am wondering if it has something to do with the 10.04 release or gnome itself.
<Dr_Willis> syddraf:  ive noticed that also
<Dr_Willis> not sure whats causeing it
<syddraf> Dr_Willis: Alright. Guess I'll wait for official release to see if it gets fixed. It's not a usability problem, just annoying. =P
<ZykoticK9> syddraf, try running "nautilus --quit"
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, you might be interested in ^^ as well
<syddraf> ZykoticK9: AMG! It works! Thanks
<ZykoticK9> syddraf, don't think that is a permanent fix, you might have to rerun the command
<syddraf> ZykoticK9: is it possible to uninstall nautilus since I use Konqueror anyway?
<ZykoticK9> syddraf, no idea - i don't use KDE at all i'm affraid
<syddraf> Let's try it!
<syddraf> Looks like not, it wants to remove gnome-session too
<ZykoticK9> syddraf, then it's probably not a good idea then :(  sorry man
<syddraf> ah well thanks for telling me how to get rid of it ^_^
<ZykoticK9> glad to help
<Dr_Willis> replaceing nautilus with konqueror - is a rather complex task
<Dr_Willis> i recall guides on doing it ages ago...
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, did you see the "nautilus --quit" to fix the pixel boarder around wallpaper?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  so kill off the desktop icons? :)
<Dr_Willis> or restart nautilus
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, just restart's nautilus without the boarder
<Dr_Willis> so its a Nautilus bug then it seems
<ZykoticK9> yup
 * holstein is just going to pretend the border is a new feature ;)
<Dr_Willis> like the buttons on the left...
<tgpraveen12> in the downloads folder now i always have a bar at the top telling me "you can receive files via bluetooth in this folder" and there is no way to close this bar.
<tgpraveen12> known bug?
<ZykoticK9> tgpraveen12, same thing here... don't know if it's a bug or not?
<tgpraveen12> it bugs me a lot
<om26er> I removed bluez and now its gone
<robert__> is there a way to make the gyachi repos work with lucid?
<nigelb> tgpraveen12: its a top bar in nautilius?
<robert__> is there a way to make the gyachi repos work with lucid?
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen12:  never seen a way to get rid of those IDIOTIC 'tips' either
<Dr_Willis> its an info bar with a single button. Like you see with  media with photos and so forth
<Dr_Willis> or some windows cd's
<Dr_Willis> 'this is a photo cd - open fProt?'  (its NOT a photo cd. and i NEVER want to use that app...) :)
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: iirc those bars have a close button and anyways u can permanently disable those bar types by going
<tgpraveen12> in prefs->preffered apps
<tgpraveen12> sorry not there
<tgpraveen12> but in nautilius prefs
<tgpraveen12> i think
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen12:  ive seen no close button on them here
<Dr_Willis> let me look again
<Dr_Willis> zeven my 'downloads' directory has one  To  "Launch preferances"
<Dr_Willis> and the screen space it takes up is at least as much as the titlebar/menu combined. So on my netbook its a real eyesoar
<Dr_Willis> i dont see any settingsd in Nautilus perferances to disable them
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: in nautilius prefs
<tgpraveen12> go in media tab
<tgpraveen12> there set the photos thing to do nothing
<tgpraveen12> and voila ur happy again
<Dr_Willis> they are all set to DO nothing now :)
<Dr_Willis> and i still get it on the 'Downloads' directory
<ZykoticK9> tgpraveen12, that didn't effect my ~/Downloads directory either
<Dr_Willis> Heh. It may affect other stuff.. but not the downloads dir at least
<tgpraveen12> yes the problem i had originally is that there is no way to remove that bar in downloads
<Dr_Willis> and gee on my netbook gnome STILL makes dialogs like that preferances one Too tall to fit on the screen
<nigelb> tgpraveen12: isn't just a help kinda thing?
<nigelb> I dont think its a bug, its a feature
<tgpraveen12> this will of course not make it go away there as it deals with meida
<tgpraveen12> nigelb: it being there is of help sure. but not being able to make it go away once it informs, or once user clicks it, or users sets it up or something
<tgpraveen12> is the bug
<ddecator> nigelb, way to sound like a dev =p
<nigelb> ddecator: lol
<Dr_Willis> and it definatly dosetn need tobe so tall
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: could u please file a bug for the downloads folder bar
<tgpraveen12> and give us the link
<dto> hi robert__
<robert__> hey
<nigelb> Dr_Willis: probably against nautilus package
<robert__> is kde 4.4 fast as gnome? just curious about tryin it out
<ddecator> what's the bug?
<ddecator> i'm too tired to read backlog right now =p
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, the ~/Downloads and the Personal File Sharing bar along the top
<Dr_Willis> i imagien it will get said its a feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> i even wonder how it knows its a special dir.
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, not being able to disable it is the actual bug
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, oh, didn't notice that there...
<robert__> is kde 4.4 fast as gnome? just curious about tryin it out
<ddecator> robert__, i think they're about the same, but it depends on how you set them up
<robert__> ok thanks
<robert__> i know the previous ones were slow just checkin
<nigelb> Dr_Willis: its either a gconf entry or there is a hidden file
 * ddecator checks gconf
<hifi> oh cmon, dpkg *is* slow with fsync
<ddecator> i don't see anything in regards to that in gconf (looked at nautilus)
<Debian911> Is there anything we need to enable in kernel 2.6.33 .config for TRIM with SDD drives or automatic?
<rsk> TRIM?
<Dr_Willis> i thought6 that feture was a work in progress with SDD and some filesystems
<Debian911> TRIM being implemented in 2.6.33 for SSDs
<YaManicKill> rsk: trim is essentially like defragging for SSDs
<YaManicKill> but not quite
<YaManicKill> its hard to explain...
<Dr_Willis> dosent the filesystem also have to support the feature? I recaall btrfs (brfs?) having it as a work in progress
<YaManicKill> i would immagine so...
<Dr_Willis> joy - nvidida decuded to go back to low gfx mode. Heh
<Dr_Willis> lets see if it can fix itself now
<tgpraveen12> hey guys
<tgpraveen12> am in somewhat trouble i decided to try kubuntu so installed kubuntu-desktop on my gnome lucid
<tgpraveen12> but now i want to remove it how do i do so?
<tgpraveen12> since kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage removing it is not removing anything else like amarok etc
<tgpraveen12> please hlep i want to get rid of all traces of kubuntu/kde?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Dr_Willis> try that
<tamran> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<tamran> awesome, this bot is great
<Dr_Willis> I keep kubuntu and ubuntu on the same system all the time.
<Dr_Willis> just a few quirks
<tamran> howdy Dr_Willis
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: i wont loose any of my gnome data by puregnome command right?
<tgpraveen12> and also from what i see it is removing only kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data . will all kubuntu packages get removed by this?
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: ??
<dns53> i have a bug with the nouvau driver leaving me with a black screen, i have set VESA in the xorg.conf but it is ignoring that, i have moved the upstart jobs and still i have a blank screen on boot
<Dr_Willis> 'data' as in settings in the users home dirs should NEVER ever get touched by the package manager systems
<Dr_Willis> that command might not be valid for 10.04 - ive not tried it
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: hmm and why is it installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> you told it to?
<tgpraveen12> resintalling rather
<Dr_Willis> to replace anythign that might got removed..
<tgpraveen12> ok
<tgpraveen12> giving it a shot
<tgpraveen12> hmm Dr_Willis from the looks of it is not working completely it says only 297 MB will be freed but when i installed it said installatioon would take up around 650 MB
<tgpraveen12> or is that because the size given during installation included the size of pakcages which were already present on my system (but also required by kubuntu-desktop)
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<Dr_Willis> very likely however id think
<tgpraveen12> just for everyone's information http://orangesquash.org.uk/2007/12/14/removing-kubuntu-desktop/
<tgpraveen12> the info at that link worked like a charm.
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: puregnome thing does not work completely.
<Dr_Willis> Im not suprised at that. :)
<Dr_Willis> the use of meta-packages to install whole desktops - is a little.. goofy in ways
<tgpraveen12> i still dont understand why when it installs it pulls in all the dependencies and acts as a proper meta package but not while uninstalling
<tgpraveen12> the exact reverse should occur
<Dr_Willis> because its a meta-package
<Dr_Willis> a packaget that JUST depends on other packages
<Dr_Willis> removeing ubuntu-desktop package does not remove all of gnome
<Dr_Willis> same with other XXXXX-desktop packages
<tgpraveen12> well imo it either should/
<tgpraveen12> synaptic should have a option/interface
<tgpraveen12> to remove all dependencies of one package in a single click
<Dr_Willis> you can get into  catch-22 situations and other oddities that can be worse. :)
<yofel> tgpraveen12: it's set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove (see the Never MarkAuto Section)
<Dr_Willis> remove openoffice.. oh wait.. that removes ubuntu-desktop.. that removes... everything? ":)
<Dr_Willis> not a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> aptitude does a better job in this area i hear.
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely remove stuff
<yofel> Dr_Willis: as I said to tgpraveen12, this is a setting in apt for all metapackages, aptitude doesn't behave any different when removing them
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  makes you wonder why its not the default then.
<yofel> hm? not removing depends on metapackages should be the default
<yofel> s/on/of
<kermiac> anyone else seeing non graphical plymouth after todays updates? bug 538662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538662 in plymouth "Text logo "ubuntu 10.04" instead of the graphical one, and disrupted splash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538662
<Dr_Willis> theres several suggestions on  that Brainstorm site abut ways to improve it..  Perhaps that may be fix.
<Dr_Willis> kermiac:  it worked just a little bit ago for me.
<kermiac> hmm.. OP has nvidia, I saw it on ati
<Dr_Willis> I got nvidia
<Dr_Willis> but my NV system booted to Low-res again today
<kermiac> ok, I'll keep digging - thanks anyway Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> I hage to wonder at the manpower devoted to xplash and plymouth. and cant help but think. itd be better to just remove the 2 things...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the position slider in a video in totem is.. err.. errattic....
<Debian911> Anyone tried updating from Ubuntu Server 9.10 to 10.4 lately (last 3 days)?
<yofel> Debian911: I tried an upgrade test in a VM 2 days ago, went fine on x86, and failed with a dependency cycle on amd64
<yofel> I'll try it again tomorrow
<Debian911> yofel: yea, looking to move from 64bit 9.10 to 10.4
<Debian911> last time myself and another user in here tried it
<Debian911> gets stuck on bootup
<Debian911> pingable, but yea
<yofel> Debian911: plymouth I guess
<yofel> the only minor thing I found was that when 10.04 server boots it stays on tty7 after plymouth exits
<yofel> you have to manually switch to tty1 to log in
<Dr_Willis> thats odd..
<Dr_Willis> normally X is on tty7
<om26er> it is
<hifi> what does notify-osd use for transparency?
<hifi> (like, how do I make it work without gnome and compiz)
<dns53> clutter
<dns53> you need a compositing manager to use the transpareny
<hifi> would xcompmgr do the trick?
<dns53> yes
<hifi> lets see...
<hifi> and thanks
<hifi> ah, looks nice
<Debian911> yofel: Ah that would explain it, I dont have physical axx to server so thats whats stopping me atm - do you know if it has been resolved?
<yofel> don't know
<yofel> Debian911: ssh doesn't work?
<Debian911> yofel: nope thats the issue
<Debian911> yofel: both 22 and 9004 are down, however its pingable
<yofel> :/
<Debian911> the user I was testing with the otha day could reproduce it - but he said when he turned on monitor that was an error
<Debian911> cant for the life of me remeber
<Debian911> grub pos?
<airtonix> what is the font called thats being used in the new ubuntu identity?
<om26er> airtonix, that's for Lucid+1 and no name yet
<airtonix> woops
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  its called the 'ubuntu' font last i looked into it.
<om26er> ah
<Dr_Willis> saw it mentioned on some Webup8 site or OMGubuntu blog
<om26er> I saw it at markshuttleworth.com and forgot
<xsacha> how can i configure Xorg on lucid lynx? is there anything like xorg.conf? im using a radeon r600 (opensource drivers)
<penguin42> xsacha: You can create an xorg.conf and it will get used, but it normally doesn't need it
<xsacha> oh ok thanks
<penguin42> xsacha: What are you trying to do?
<xsacha> it seems it uses radeon driver by default. i wanted to use radeonhd driver
<penguin42> xsacha: Ah OK - I'm usign Radeon driver on an Rv710 (although I'm usign the xorg-edgers bleeding edge X packages)
<vistakiller> hi
<xsacha> is radeonhd driver better than radeon driver for anything?
<vistakiller> i still have problme with synaptic and plasma dekstop
<vistakiller> when i use it to unistall or install a package plasma crash
<xsacha> im just annoyed with this problem. the radeon driver has no power management for my card. it is like it is running at full load. laptop really hot, fans running hard
<penguin42> xsacha: I haven't really tried switching between them, I came to the conclusion Radeon was developing more and kept with that
<xsacha> oh radeonhd only lists r500 and r600 cards. but im sure r600 is very similar to r700. just wish catalyst 10.3 was out
<penguin42> xsacha: Yeh r700 seems pretty similar, I think they had to make a few tweeks for it though
<vistakiller> if i have to bug report this problem where i have to do it?
<vistakiller> to synaptic or plasma?
<penguin42> vistakiller: If plasma crashes I say the bug is in plasma - I might be wrong bu tit's a good start
<vistakiller> ok
<yofel> vistakiller: didn't we debug this yesterday?
<vistakiller> yes but today i try to unistall some package
<vistakiller> and it crash again with this now
<vistakiller> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m627d9cd3
<vistakiller> i dont run synaptic with daisy but from kmenu
<yofel> hm, ok, daisy crashed again, seems like it just needs to be running to crash
<vistakiller> but i dont run it from daisy
<vistakiller> i think i must unistall it
<yofel> vistakiller: well, I don't know, but the crash says: #6  0x00007f68fd778869 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_daisy.so
<vistakiller> strange problem...
<vistakiller> i have to unistall it then
<yofel> vistakiller: can you install 'plasma-widget-daisy-dbgsym' and try to crash it again?
<vistakiller> ok
<yofel> that way we won't see just ?? in the crash
<vistakiller> ok i do
<vistakiller> and something else
<vistakiller> they have change the kontack programme?
<xsacha> penguin42, i also have an rv710.. how do i get your driver? do i need git mesa and git xorg?
<vistakiller> i have set my contacts in previous edition with groups etc
<vistakiller> and now i cant fine anything
<yofel> vistakiller: dunno, lucid has whatever kontact is shipped with KDE SC 4.4.1
<vistakiller> found*
<penguin42> xsacha: I *think* the only special thing I have is the PPA from here https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<yofel> vistakiller: maybe you'll get a better answer in #kubuntu-devel about kontact
<vistakiller> ok
<xsacha> penguin42, thx
<penguin42> xsacha: Probably best at this page actually - half way down is adding the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<vistakiller> i cant find this package plasma-widget-daisy-dbgsym
<yofel> vistakiller: oh yes, please add the dbgsym repository like described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash first
<yofel> vistakiller: you'll just need the first command for lucid
<yofel> (right now)
<vistakiller> ok
<vistakiller> wait to realog because i am in black screen now
<vistakiller> ok lets see...
<Vigo> Hello, can I install Lucid on the same HDD as a 9.10,8.04LTS and BSD partition/slice?
<yofel> vistakiller: instead of re-login, can't you just press alt+f2 and run 'plasma-desktop' there? should get your desktop back
<vistakiller> yes is better this?
<penguin42> Vigo: I think so, if you have spare space I think it will offer you the chance to install in an extra partition, I'm not sure what it will do with the boot loader
<vistakiller> i have to do something else now that i have install the debug package?
<yofel> vistakiller: don't think, but if you crash daisy now you should get a backtrace with more information (required if you want to file a bug)
<vistakiller> yes but it says that it dont have too much information...
<yofel> vistakiller: does the crash app offer you to install more debug packages?
<Vigo> penguin42: Thank you, I had to alter the BSD loader already, that was no real trouble , it is now a triple boot. This box is just a testing/Alpha/Beta box, so any crash or data loss is of no real concern.
<yofel> (there should be a button)
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> is gray
<vistakiller> i cant sellect it
<penguin42> Vigo: Cool!
<yofel> vistakiller: can you check if you have 'kubuntu-debug-installer' installed?
<vistakiller> ok
<vistakiller> was not
<vistakiller> and there is more package
<vistakiller> installer-dbg and installer-dbgsy
<vistakiller> i have to install and that
<vistakiller> ?
<yofel> vistakiller: for now you won't need those (unless you crash the debug installer ;) )
<vistakiller> a ok
<Vigo> good one yofel. This is fun! again
<AngryParsley> is there a way to have my desktop icons auto-arrange by name? that way if I delete one, the others move to fill in the gap?
<vistakiller> ok not i cant sellect the option but...
<vistakiller> one message says "could not find debug symbol for this application" :P
<AngryParsley> as it is, I have to right click on the desktop and hit "clean up by name" every time I add or delete something on my desktop
<yofel> vistakiller: o.O ok...
<yofel> vistakiller: let's try it the manual way
<vistakiller> ok i do it second time and now it works
<yofel> ah ok :)
<vistakiller> we is very funky my dekstop today
<vistakiller> he want to play with me i think :D
<yofel> ^^
<vistakiller> ok i install it now
<vistakiller> and now i have dependency problem :P
<Vigo> AngryParsley,: No auto-arrange thingy?
<Vigo> yet?
<vistakiller> "the following packages block the installation:kdelibs5-dbpg
<dodddummy> is 10.04 about as stable as past releases this far out from release date?
<AngryParsley> Vigo: there's an option to keep them aligned, but that doesn't stop them from overlapping or having huge gaps between them
<AngryParsley> it just aligns them to a grid
<Dr_Willis> seems decently stable to me dodddummy
<AngryParsley> it doesn't sort them alphabetically either
<Dr_Willis> every so often theres a quirk or 2 or packages get messed up
<Dr_Willis> and last week there was some nvidia issues..
<yofel> vistakiller: o.O can you try to install the packages it tells you from synaptic (kpackagekit is indeed stupid sometimes)
<vistakiller> i do it now
<dodddummy> Dr_Willis, haven't seen you in a while.  i used to think you were following me.  guess, the change in nick threw you off my trail
<dodddummy> :)
<Vigo> AngryParsley: I am just getting back into Debian/Linux, is the desktop Qt or C?
<dodddummy> Dr_Willis, that's good enough for me.  i'll install.
<yofel> Vigo: gtk/gnome is C, Qt/KDE is c++
<Vigo> Thank you.
<yofel> Vigo: but some apps use PyGTK and PyQt, python is quite popular in ubuntu
<AngryParsley> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172128
<AngryParsley> :(
<ubottu> Gnome bug 172128 in Desktop "Autosorting desktop icons" [Enhancement,New]
<AngryParsley> 5 years and no progress on it
<Vigo> I like Py
<Vigo> thon
<vistakiller> ok i think i can install this package from synaptic
<Vigo> Thank you for the assistance and input, I will triple load this old HDD now and be back or go sailing.
<vistakiller> why kpackagekit is so crap programme?
<vistakiller> and why they have put it in kubuntu
<vistakiller> adept was better and synaptic is great
<yofel> vistakiller: no idea, haven't used it much and I think they use it since it uses packagekit
<yofel> yep
<xsacha> kpackagekit doesnt even work for me
<yofel> actually kpackagekit is still in KDE playground, I liked adept better too
<xsacha> complains about not having root access if i run it normally
<xsacha> i run it with kdesudo and it crashes lol
<Dr_Willis> auto sorting icons will confuse new users.. :)
<vistakiller> ok now i will crash it again
<Dr_Willis> like being able to confgure screensaver settings.. too confuseing
<yofel> Dr_Willis: who said by default, but it's odd that nautilus can't do that...
<Dr_Willis> cant have this confuseing stuff..  But moving the Min/Max/Close button is ok.. :P
<yofel> lol
<vistakiller> yofel now it works
<Dr_Willis> next you will be wanting animated gif icons
<vistakiller> i have to bug report it i think?
<vistakiller> to bugs kde?
<yofel> vistakiller: nice, can you pastebin the crash (just curious)
<yofel> vistakiller: and yes, please file a bug at bugs.kde.org
<vistakiller> here http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m63f9030b
<vistakiller> i report now to bugs.kde but first i will make a coffee :D
<Dr_Willis_> Found a new cool renamer app ->  http://file-folder-ren.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=Download
<AngryParsley> has anyone else had a problem with trackerd using 100% CPU and tons of memory and doing tons of disk IO? I think it's trying to index/decode a blu-ray rip or something
<Dr_Willis_> Now perhaps i can stop using 'bulk rename utility' in wine
<dns53> ok i have a bug where something is causing my screen to go black on boot, i have moved all the upstart scripts that might start x to another directory but that has not fixed anything
<dodddummy> Dr_Willis, there is a bulk rename function in thunar.  did you not or just didn't like it?
<Dr_Willis> i hate thunar
<Dr_Willis> rox-filer has  a good renamer feature also.. but its lacking in some ways
<vistakiller> yofek have you see anything?
<yofel> dns53: did you try to disable plymouth
<tgpraveen12> is it just me or for last few days nautilius seems to be very fast at opening folders
<yofel> vistakiller: nope, but the crash looks ok now
<dodddummy> Dr_Willis, aha.  i like it because so far every time i've asked them to add something they did.
<dns53> yofel plymoth, upstart, gdm, kdm, failsafe-x
<tgpraveen12> i think it's caching/prefetching or something but whatever it is it rocks
<vistakiller> ok thanks for one more time for your help :)
<yofel> vistakiller: yw ;)
<xsacha> penguin42, any idea if there is a driver that has power management?
<yofel> hmpf, ubuntu-vm-builder crashes when trying to build a hardy vm -.-
<vistakiller> yofel programme search for other bug report and show 10 more
<vistakiller> but from other programmes like amarok
<vistakiller> do i have to do a new?
<Cyberkilla> When is Plymouth going to be the only thing I see when I boot up one of my computers? I still see a few lines of fsck, kernel logs and a blinking cursor before Plymouth loads :-( Then, on shutdown, I see a few seconds of TERM signals and a final line "disconnected from system bus".
<yofel> vistakiller: check if the backtrace is *exactly* the same, if not, file a new bug
<red> Cyberkilla: I removed Plymouth and my Ubuntu gets to desktop twice faster :P
<red> And does not "double login" boot anymore.
<Cyberkilla> red: Plymouth does not double-login for my on Nouveau any more btw.
<red> I have automatic login and if Plymouth is enabled, I get thrown back into login screen after being few seconds.
<Cyberkilla> red: Also, I tried removing Plymouth, but I found that standby wouldn't work.
<vistakiller> ok is difficult but i try
<red> Cyberkilla: when was the bug sorted out for you?
<red> I removed it 2 days ago and been happy without, I don't use standby ever tho so that's not an issue for me.
<Cyberkilla> red: A few days ago. I haven't tried it with the nVidia proprietary drivers yet though.
<yofel> vistakiller: the relevant crash lines that start with [KCrash handler] #5 ...
<red> Alright
<vistakiller> ok
<red> Suppose I'll reinstall it after few weeks and see if it still goes apeshit
<Cyberkilla> red: Also, I would love to be able to auto-login, but my keyring isn't unlocked, which means I get prompted for a wifi password every time - this defeats the object, I think you'll agree:)
<red> Cyberkilla: it's easy to remove keyring locking
<Cyberkilla> red: Remove the password for the keyring?
<vistakiller> and one title for the bug report?
<red> Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption keys -> then unlock login one (if that is the default for you too) and change it to an empty pw.
<vistakiller> do you have something in your mind?
<yofel> vistakiller: hm, I would use something like 'daisy plasma applet crashes while using synaptic'
<Cyberkilla> red: Thanks. I think I'll try it. It's a shame I can't use a separate keyring for wifi.
<red> For my laptop I would not remove the keyring, but for the desk pc I do, cause I hate the wifi not jumping online automaticly if I remote powerup my pc
<yofel> vistakiller: anything more specific goes into the bug description
<vistakiller> ok
<red> Cyberkilla: it might not "stick" sometimes btw, even if you change it to empty I got the password prompt for keyring on the next boot, but I redid the changes and it persisted.
<red> And for gfs PC I had to do it three times iirc
<red> She doesn't want to enter passwords for going online to play facebook games and msn :)
<Cyberkilla> red: It is a bit of a flaw really. Anybody coming from OS X or Windows will expect autologin to actually automatically log you in. Hitting the desktop and having to give applications passwords separately isn't what most people have in mind:)
<vistakiller> ok done
<red> yeah, i don't really see the difference in supplying a password on a login menu or a nag screen
<red> automatic should be what it's named, automatic :)
<vistakiller> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230709
<ubottu> KDE bug 230709 in general "Daisy plasma applet crashes while using synaptic" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<xsacha> damn.. core i7 4.3GHz hex-core...
<yofel> vistakiller: thanks
<penguin42> xsacha: That must fly :-))
<xsacha> origin pc are selling it pre-overclocked
<vistakiller> one nice launcher have kde and i cant use it anymore :(
<xsacha> maybe it's fast enough to run kde4 :P
<vistakiller> yeah kde4.4 is too unstabble general
<yofel> well, all crashes that I had are finally fixed with 4.4.1
<vistakiller> now in every major upgrade to new version in kde we have many problems
<vistakiller> i just see that i have lost and my contacts
<vistakiller> i have my contacts with groups but now i cant find them
<vistakiller> i realog
<vistakiller> i have and a strange problem with akonadi every startup and first time i login to the dekstop
<vistakiller> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110507.0
<vistakiller> i have this errors
<dodddummy> just tried the live cd.  please tell me i can turn off the apple emulation.
<TheInfinity> apple emulation?
<dodddummy> TheInfinity, the buttons are all apple like.
<dodddummy> i suppose that's a theme i can change.
<dodddummy> apple is so non free is just a sore point for me.  i'll get over it.
<dodddummy> or change distros :)
<yofel> dodddummy: the buttons aren't theme related, google a bit and you'll find out how to change them back
<dodddummy> yofel, i will.
<AngryParsley> dodddummy: so if you didn't know about apple your reaction would be, "oh, pretty icons"?
<AngryParsley> and not, "these icons are pretty. pretty icons remind me of apple. I don't like apple. by the transitive property, I don't like these icons"
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, no, my reaction would be, "why in the world would they change the default after i've been used to it for many years now instead of making it an option i can change to if i like?"
<TheInfinity> AngryParsley: computers always have been religious wars.  just accept it. :)
<penguin42> dodddummy: You aren't the only person to dislike it - I agree with you, as do many others
<yofel> dodddummy: because ubuntu wants to revolutionate usability ;)
<AngryParsley> wait, what?
<AngryParsley> I thought you said you didn't like the look of the buttons
<dodddummy> penguin42, i just don't like it when the defaults change instead of giving me the option to switch.
<AngryParsley> just changing some icon colors/bitmaps shouldn't change usability
<penguin42> dodddummy: Yep, I believe it should be part of the theme
<dodddummy> yofel, changing the order of those three buttons makes for better usability?
<yofel> dodddummy: don't ask me, ask the artwork theme, their idea...
<yofel> s/theme/team
<AngryParsley> ohh you mean _that_ thing. the placing of the window buttons on the left side and reversing them so the close button is right next to the file menu
<penguin42> dodddummy: There's an argument going on on the ayatanna mailing list about this
<AngryParsley> yeah I hate that too. apparently it has been fixed though
<AngryParsley> that whole business is quite a CF. I mean new UI stuff a month before an LTS release?
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, yeah, it's only 20? years now.  anyway, it's a not much.  i'll just change its.
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, that's a reasonable point though.  why not change for the next release.  oh well.
<Sioux_33> hi question i cant use my tv box in ubuntu cos there is no driver for it. i have win7 and ubuntu 9.01 on hdd in win7 my box is working perfect i want to ask is there any chance to open win media center in ubuntu using wine or something?
<balas> is there any way to get around the lucid not rebooting issue ?  or fails to boot ?  i've got an nvidia 8600 gt
<AngryParsley> I wouldn't mind it if ubuntu put the three window button on the left side, but they need to order them the same as OS X and center the window title
<AngryParsley> *buttons
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, i'm still going to install in a minute
<om26er> balas, what do you see?
<balas> i haven't tried it for some days, the past week or so, i used a daily build, did a reboot, and nothing came up :(
<balas> i was using an ati card at the time
<AngryParsley> heh, in 8.10 and 9.04 it was the intel cards that had issues. how the tables have turned!
<om26er> balas, have you tried the latest daily?
<balas> actually you know i didn't use a daily build i don't think
<balas> nope
<balas> i think i may have sudo update-manager -d
<st4aluck> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 works in 10.04
<balas> i'll give it a shot.
<st4aluck> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 to work in 10.04
<robin0800> penguin42: you can change the position of the buttons but not sure you can change their order
<penguin42> robin0800: Well there is the general/button_layout in gconf
<om26er> st4aluck, it worked in karimc?
<AngryParsley> grumble grumble. the keyboard layout indicator says the same thing for dvorak or querty
<AngryParsley> *qwerty
<AngryParsley> it just says "USA"
<st4aluck> om26er: yes it worked but after I upgraded  the kernel it stoped again, so I need solution for the new kernel
<st4aluck> om26er: and if possible for the 10.04 cause it will be the futer LTS
<kblin> hi folks
<om26er> st4aluck, I think you should report a bug if it worked in karmic
<kblin> I've been asked to test lucid for a kernel bug I've reported against jaunty. however, the lucid installer gets stuck after trying to set up a framebuffer. can I tell it to use a ncurses-based install like the older server installs used?
<AngryParsley> how do I fix the window buttons in lucid?
<AngryParsley> I got them on the right side, but the button with the program icon isn't on the left side anymore
<xxploit> AngryParsley, gconf-editor
<AngryParsley> xxploit: yeah, I did that
<om26er> is there any shortcut to memenu?
<om26er> shorkey
<AngryParsley> but there should also be one button on the left that shows a menu with window-related stuff
<AngryParsley> like resize, maximize, minimize, close, etc
<xxploit> AngryParsley, in the gconf-editor under metacity there will be something called window buttons/items or something
<AngryParsley> xxploit: I _did_ that already
<st4aluck> om26er:  It worked in Karmic till the upgrade of the kernel. If I run the old kernel no problems
<xxploit> AngryParsley, readd the app icon there
<xxploit> AngryParsley, menu:maximize,minimize,close
<om26er> kernel regression
<AngryParsley> ahh, menu
<AngryParsley> thanks
<st4aluck> om26er: !?!?!
<AngryParsley> also I think the correct order is minimize, maximize, close
<xxploit> the correct order is whatever works for u
<om26er> yeah
<AngryParsley> well appearance prefs shows the menu icon on the left, the title text left-aligned, and then min, max, close on the right
<AngryParsley> but the actual windows don't look anything like the previews unless you screw around with obscure gconf-settings
<st4aluck> om26er: for that reason I turned back to 8.04
<om26er> st4aluck, can you try the latest kernel in Lucid just to check if that solves the problem (latest is 2.6.33)
<xxploit> AngryParsley, if your using the new dark theme, using the order u listed will cause the controls to become square, kind of hard to explain unless u change the order and look at what i mean
<st4aluck> om26er:
<AngryParsley> I switched it to my old theme
<st4aluck> om26er: I tryed 3 alfa alredy and it's the same like the latest kernel of karmic
<om26er> st4aluck, lucid dont have the latest kernel it uses 2.6.32 and the latest is 2.6.33
<st4aluck> om26er: do you think it will work!?!
<om26er> st4aluck, not really as it did not work in karmic or lucid but newer kernels have many bug fixes
<st4aluck> om26er: I think the newr kernels are more unstable
<om26er> st4aluck, you should report a bug
<st4aluck> om26er:  The problem is well known and you can find info easy
<st4aluck> om26er:  I meant for karmic, there are drivers you can install but with it latest kernel the don't work
<kklimonda> st4aluck: why?
<kklimonda> st4aluck: is the problem you can't compile them?
<st4aluck> om26er:  Itryed to comp with the new kernel and it doesn't work
<kklimonda> st4aluck: it isn't a bug in kernel, your drivers need an update
<st4aluck> om26er: a french guy who made the drivers I think. Yeah and I Alway have to wait till somebody make them.
<om26er> its quite old webcam
<om26er> ubuntuforums have a problem with this back in 2006
<om26er> not ubuntuforums a person at ubuntu forums
<st4aluck> om26er:  I better give up and buy one wich is supported
<rniamo> hi
<rniamo> in lucid there is no more interface tab in system->appearance
<rniamo> is it normal?
<rniamo> i would like to hide text near icons to keep only icons
<om26er> rniamo, yes its by design
<rniamo> oh, and properties in this tabs are removed or moved somewhere ?
<red> bad design taking the OS backwards in usability :p
<red> thats the punchline of Lucid
<rniamo> can i set this property with gconf-editor ?
<om26er> people dont think anything and just say it
<rniamo> ?
<om26er> I dont understand any change in lucid is a step backward how
<om26er> red, this is change, oh,, this is a step bakwards for ubuntu
<om26er> sighs
<red> any change? no
<red> changes taking things away is, even tho available via gconf-editor, it's backwards step in my eyes. and I think I have a right to have an opinion :)
<red> upstart is a good change for one, no hal is another
<om26er> red, how is this a step backward to not show un-needed icons, the interface looks much better without those icons
<rniamo> it's a strange choice to remove this option
<om26er> its better choice
<rniamo> why ?
<om26er> why not?
<rniamo> technycallly ?
<om26er> visually
<rniamo> because to allow user to choose its interface is a good choice
<om26er> bye bye ubottu
<rniamo> ++
<om26er> rniamo, for what I know any change in ubuntu is treated badly, window buttons moved to the left side and people say this is a step backwards
<rniamo> to fix interface is a step backwards, to let user choose is nice
<rniamo> before i chose "icons only", now it is not p ossible
<red>  < rniamo> because to allow user to choose its interface is a good choice
<red> this is exactly what I ment
<rniamo> but  not om26er
<red> om26er: and for my taste, going MacOs style isn't a good thing
<red> ubuntu looked original with the brownish look
<tcsoccerman> what about the users that are "noobs" and need it to just look good from the start?
<red> now it looks like mac for many parts =)
<om26er> red, much better than being windows style
<red> it wasn't windows style imo
<rniamo> it can be look good from start and let the user make some choice
<red> most Os have the buttons placed on right, so i'd call it the general way
<Trewas> I would say that changing the window buttons to left is even objectively bad idea, as people have to get used to it being different to everything else
<rniamo> because if they remove options, next version will remove the choice of the gtk theme
<ChogyDan> are the buttons still on the left?
<red> we're ubuntu users, we've used to having them certain way and then they are changed by default to another style
<red> luckily you can tweak it via gconf-editor, but a lot of users dont know that
<smknight> yeah, they will complain a week or two and adapt then
<red> why do they need to adapt?
<dodddummy> got it and all my favorite packages installed.  so far so good.  only complaint is the volume control thingie in the 'systray' but there seems to be a work around for that.
<red> my point is - does it help in some way to change basic functionality?
<om26er> red, everything starts from left side
<red> other than to just blatantly copy Mac Os :P
<smknight> red: people need to adapt when they change operating systems/desktops all the time
<rniamo> red : can you give me the gconf path please
<red> the monochrome icons, placement, color scheme, nautilus extra panel (the only good copying :p)
<om26er> you write from left, toolbar icons start from left, file,edit, etc is on left
<Trewas> smknight: adapting is quite difficult if people use anything else than ubuntu (and most use), where the window controls stay on the right
<AngryParsley> gconftool --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<smknight> everybody had to adapt when changing from windows/macos to ubuntu
<red> rniamo: its under metacity in applications
<red> change the : to the left side of the minimize,maximize,close text
<xxploit> honestly i think everything is crammed. Menu/Window Controls/Title all right there in the same space
<Some_Person> How stable is lucid at this point?
<rniamo> i speak about app icons not metacity ones
<rniamo> lucid is stale if you have no nvidia card
<smknight> you will always have people complaining when you test something
<om26er> Some_Person, its not stable
<Some_Person> Ok, how unstable is it?
<red> om26er: and yet my hand and brain expects them to be on right hand side for they have been there since in most guis for nearly 20 years
<xxploit> stale? whats an nvidia card have to do with it?
<red> yay for the people first time touching pcs
<AngryParsley> red: I use a mac most of the time and the button change annoyed me too
<om26er> Some_Person, as unstable that things can break bad
<dodddummy> red,  the idea i think is so you can get it from the left like the other 'menu' type things.  i still prefer them to be on the right side since i'm used to going there and as a means to separate the two.  i have in my mind when i'm working on the window stuff i go to the right and when i'm working on the app i go to the left.  seems silly to me to change the default but it's about a 10 second change to go back to the other way.
<Some_Person> om26er: Even though the freeze is over?
<AngryParsley> I mean the ubuntu button change. I never touch the buttons on my mac since I use multitouch trackpad gestures for minimize/maximize/close window
<yofel> Some_Person: just because the freeze is over doesn't mean that everything will work for you
<Some_Person> I understand that
<red> dodddummy: aye, agree. im just saying it's a bad change and a stupid mistake from graphic design team :)
<red> cluttering too many options to an area and navigation gets slower
<smknight> bad for you, certainly not for everybody :p
<AngryParsley> it is a bad change, and a stupid design mistake
<om26er> red, probably you might have read in some article i guess
<AngryParsley> it's certainly not good for anyone
<red> om26er: no?
<yofel> Some_Person: if you have backups feel free to try it, testers are always welcome
<smknight> AngryParsley: proof that
<dodddummy> red i do agree.  and besides, i have a 10 year old bug it seems like they should fix before moving buttons around :)
<red> why do you mock me for not agreeing with you? :)
<AngryParsley> smknight: it puts the close button really close to the file/edit/view menus
<Some_Person> yofel: I'm thinking of installing it to an SD card so I won't lose my current install
<AngryParsley> and the button ordering is unlike any other OS
<AngryParsley> OS X has the close button on the far left
<red> smknight: I dislike clutter
<smknight> you have to test such things
<dodddummy> i say fix the slow main menu launching first :)
<yofel> Some_Person: should work, but don't forget to check where grub will be installed
<rniamo> my answer is /desktop/gnome/interface/toolbar_style
<rniamo> ++
<AngryParsley> so going from OS X -> new ubuntu layout means I kept clicking close when I meant to click maximize
<smknight> i remember the time apple showed the osx interface for the first time
<Some_Person> yofel: It should go to the SD card
<smknight> everybody complained the same way you complain about the buttons now
<red> smknight: people do get used to
<red> it doesn't mean it's a good thing still
<dodddummy> smknight, everyone was right then, too!
<Some_Person> So is Alpha 3 the latest Lucid release?
<AngryParsley> smknight: I don't think OS X's button positions are amazing or anything, but they make a lot more sense than ubuntu's right now
<red> as a metaphore, people get used to living in bad conditions too, doesn't mean they are good conditions
<yofel> Some_Person: if you can later boot from that card I see no reason why it shouldn't work (as long as the installer doesn't crash or something like that)
<smknight> the osx desktop is considered one of the best desktops on the market for a long time
<smknight> many ppl really love it
<om26er> Some_Person, beta1 is coming next week
<smknight> you have to test such radical things
<AngryParsley> and like I said, I use jitouch for window operations on my mac
<yofel> Some_Person: wait, use a daily image at this point
<Some_Person> yofel: Yes, this system can boot to SD cards
<smknight> elsewhere you wont ever make any real progress
<yofel> !daily > Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person, please see my private message
<AngryParsley> smknight: everyone tested it and everyone hates it
<smknight> AngryParsley: thats not true
<AngryParsley> Hyperbole is a rhetorical device in which statements are exaggerated. It may be used to evoke strong feelings or to create a strong impression, but is not meant to be taken literally.
<smknight> im not that dumb AngryParsley
<smknight> a lot of ppl think it sucks and most ppl really dont care
<dodddummy> on the plus side, it got me to looking for thems and i found one i like better
<Some_Person> yofel: What's the advantage of the daily image?
<smknight> and nothing is final, who knows if they change it back in the next version
<smknight> making such changes and getting feedback from the community is a key factor for user interface design imho
<yofel> Some_Person: the alpha3 has the os from quite a while ago, the daily images are the builds with the current packages so you won't have to update as much
<Some_Person> all righty then
<yofel> Some_Person: also if you use the daily images you can test helping them to make sure the beta images work this week ;)
<yofel> er... help testing
<Some_Person> ok
<AngryParsley> smknight: not one day before a UI freeze for an LTS release!
<AngryParsley> get feedback from the community at any time besides that
<sburwood> I would like to know how to do two things with Lucid.  One, remove the choice in Sane.  The primary device for Sane is a USB camera, and not the scanner that should be its only device
<sburwood> It recognizes the scanner, but it prefers the USB camera
<sburwood> this might not be the chat room for that question
<sburwood> also, I want to remove feedback (asterixes when you type the password
<red> < smknight> the osx desktop is considered one of the best desktops on the market for a long time
<smknight> *by many people :)
<red> I only know a few Apple fanboys who love most things apple throws out, and love the GUI etc
<maco> i only know 1. he works for Apple.
<red> then I have a lot of Windows and UNIX friends who all consider using macs an annoyance (at school in certain classes for example)
<maco> o/
 * maco can't stand macs
<red> and myself included, I hate the Mac GUI
<smknight> i really know a LOT of people who switched to a mac because of the user interface
<red> Dock is awful, I mean, you close an app but instead it's just "running in the background", you can't see with a quick look what is actually on and not, the Finder is terrible
<red> the keyboard is annoying, ctrl has to be manually binded to work as a ctrl cause they want you to use badly placed Fn key
<smknight> red: the first thing is not true
<smknight> you can see that on first sight
<red> it wasn't obvious atleast
<smknight> it totally is :p
<red> I had to use one during a 6 week course of Flash CS4, In Design etc
<AngryParsley> macs have multitouch trackpads, so I really don't care about anything else
<smknight> dont want to argue about that, but its a fact that a lot of people really love the interface
<red> so just hated the experience overall
<AngryParsley> it's really nice to be able to drum my fingers across the trackpad and have it maximize the current window
<red> like did 90% of the people sharing the class with me
<red> in the end it's a personal opinion for everyone, but im just saying that most people do not like it :p
<red> even thought it might be that many people you know do, and vice versa for my situation
<smknight> most of the people you know
<dodddummy> it's not so bad when you compare it to copying window's registry!  got to duck for that one.
<red> I'm guessing the graph desing team uses Macs rather than Linux for their graphical work
<red> so might be natural choice for them to copycapt Mac Os
<AngryParsley> most developers I know user macs
<red> I know some too
<AngryParsley> and yes, they actually do run OS X on them
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, that's the sin.  developers using macs.
<red> I prefer Linux, since i'm more a coder than graphical worker (don't depend that much on Adobe)
<smknight> i used osx at a time where gnome/kde werent even remotely comparable to osx in design and function
<smknight> 2004/2005 or so
<AngryParsley> dodddummy: eh, most code monkeys in the bay area make more than enough money to afford macs
<red> for me it's enough to have virtual windows for occasional photoshopping and flash
<AngryParsley> it's basically BSD but with a pretty UI and no need to screw around with wireless driver
<AngryParsley> *drivers
<smknight> but some time after that gnome evolved into a really usable desktop(for me)
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, i see a dev using macs without being forced by work and my opinion drops for me.  i think it's a genetic flaw i can't overcome.
<red> I don't hate Macs generally
<dodddummy> it's the license i hate.
<red> just the GUI choices, since they seem to do a lot "backwards" from what I've used to
<dodddummy> time to make the donuts.
<AngryParsley> dodddummy: why? I bought a mac after I got tired of editing xorg.conf
<red> I had 3 iPhones too
<red> now a Nokia N900 with Maemo 5 linux
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, it's all about the freedom.
<smknight> i switched from iphone to a droid with android
<AngryParsley> the freedom? I'm willing to pay more for something that helps me get stuff done faster and with less frustration
<red> iPhone GUI was awesome, but I had bad luck and two of them had wifi problems and 3rd one a broken mic so I picked a nokia instead
<smknight> but only because it has a harware keyboard :/
<AngryParsley> I don't care if the OS code is open or not. I'm not a kernel developer
<dodddummy> AngryParsley, and i'm not.
<smknight> the osx kernel is free software :p
<AngryParsley> no, it isn't. the BSD stuff bolted on to the microkernel is BSD licensed, but apple doesn't have to contribute their changes
<smknight> it totally is
<smknight> the license conforms with the FSF guidelines :<
<AngryParsley> many of apple's kexts are proprietary. apple's license allows linking to proprietary code
<AngryParsley> that's why you can't download all the source for OS X's kernel, build it, and run it
<smknight> thats why they are put into extensions :>
<smknight> :<
<AndyGraybeal> hi i was wondering if the recommended backup application for 10.04 is going to be Bacula (like it was in 8.04)
<AngryParsley> extensions in a microkernel are usually much more basic than modules in a monolithic kernel
<smknight> you could argue about that topic all day
<smknight> :/
<smknight> same with user interface design decisions :p
<AngryParsley> basic stuff like reading info from the EFI is a kernel extension in OS X
<AngryParsley> a proprietary kernel extension. so while some parts of OS X are BSD or APL licensed, it requires proprietary code to even boot up
<smknight> *with efi
<AngryParsley> smknight: a BIOS kext doesn't exist. you need EFI to boot OS X
<smknight> im not into that whole topic anymore, thanks for info
<smknight> what about the darwin thing
<AngryParsley> opendarwin? that project is dead
<smknight> yeah, but it should boot without efi
<AngryParsley> all intel macs are EFI. all PPC macs are openfirmware
<smknight> yeah, but you could boot opendarwin on normal pcs in the past
<smknight> :/
<AngryParsley> could you?
<smknight> yeah
<Xeper> I'm running kubuntu+1, and wondering if there is a way to install plasma themes from a simple interface instead of manually downloading from kde-look and mucking around with the files...
<yofel> Xeper: systemsettings -> appearance -> style -> workspace maybe?
<yofel> there is a 'get new themes...' button at the bottom
<Xeper> ahhhh ok, great!!  thank you very much yofel
<yofel> Xeper: yw :)
<amit1_> Hi everybody
<amit1_> I don't see a boot screen when I start up
<amit1_> it just gives me a black screen until the login screen
<robin0800> amit1_: mine dosen't always get to the logon screen
<amit1_> you mean it just locks up?
<robin0800> amit1_: no it goes to a ctrl alt f1 promot
<amit1_> oh you mean you don't get to the GDM login, just the console
<amit1_> Ya I guess the Plymouth boot screen is broken for me
<robin0800> amit1_: yes the I do ctl alt F7 for the login screen
<amit1_> is your system fully updated?
<robin0800> amit1_: do you see it on shutdown?
<amit1_> yes i do
<amit1_> i mean it has the little red dots that light up right?
<amit1_> as its shutting down...i believe thats the proper shutdown screen
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<amit1_> did you override your /etc/networks/interfaces file?
<happyface> amit1_: not personally but could wicd have done that?
<amit1_> happyface: wicd could have overridden NM
<amit1_> happyface: i believe wicd is a drop in replacement for NM
<happyface> amit1_: this has been happening since koala when I switched from wicd to gnome-net, then I switched back
<amit1_> look at your /etc/network/interfaces file
<happyface> what should I be looking for?
<amit1_> it should only have two lines if NM is in control
<amit1_> auto lo
<amit1_> and
<amit1_> iface lo inet loopback
<happyface> Thanks amit1_: I'll check it out - gotta switch to that partition brb
<amit1_> you're not in 10.04 right now?
<amit1_> robin0800: I saw this in my syslog:  init: plymouth main process (261) killed by TERM signal
<happyface> amit1_: yea im in 10.04 now
<happyface> booting it up
<amit1_> happyface: oh, on a different machine?
<happyface> im on a shell now, using my phone atm
<happyface> amit1_: yes, my interfaces file looks good
<happyface> amit1_: but nm-applet shows wireless as disabled, even though i can see it with iwconfig
<apparle> is firefox kde integration going to be implemented on lucid https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-firefox-kde-integration
<amit1_> happyface: and the only way to get it to see the wifi is to reinstall NM?
<happyface> amit1_: correct
<happyface> amit1_: and reboot
<amit1_> happyface: and wicd is completely uninstalled?
<amit1_> happyface: i'm not familiar with wicd, but you need to make sure its not running
<happyface> amit1_: yes, it was purged
<ellar> kklimonda, thank you for your help yesterday. I finally opened a new bug #538764. Anyone may feel free to comment.
<ellar> ubottu, bug#538764
<happyface> amit1_: thanks anyway but it's a lost cause.. nobody has been able to fix this problem for a month or so, so i guess its time to reinstall
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538764 in gvfs "gvfsd-(sftp/ftp) hang on 100%CPU if they try to read password from gnome-keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538764
<duffydack> what happend to the U1 icon in panel when synchronising?
<Boondoklife> duffydack: I was wondering the same thing, dont even get the dbus message telling you it is updating files. I dont care to see the icon but the info bubble was nice.
<duffydack> its only with netspeed/looking at my router, I know its updating
<Boondoklife> If I am in the folder the file is updating I see the check change to the reload then back to the check, other than that I have to use u1sdtool to see what is going on.
<duffydack> I like the fact I can right click a folder and set it to sync with U1.. rather than have to copy the files/folders to U1 folder.
<Boondoklife> Yea, That is a very nice addition, along with the machine accounts now being part of the applet
<Boondoklife> have you got evolution to work with it on lucid yet?
<Boondoklife> the contact part atleast
<duffydack> not tried.
<xfact> Hello I really want to upgrade to 10.04 because I want to test it with some regular wars like music, and web browsing I do, do you think it's stable enough for me?
<xfact> *works
<duffydack> ive sync`d my pics folder but its not showing anything on the webpage
<Boondoklife> That is the only part that seems to be lacking at this point. Well the bookmarks in firefox would be nice but last time i tried that it was a disaster.
<balas> i can't get my CMI8788 chipset sound card to work in lucid
<Italian_Plumber> not unless you don't care if your machine becomes unusable and you lose all your data
<xfact> please suggest
<Italian_Plumber> that's the worst that could happen, but you get the idea
<Boondoklife> xfact: I use it every day and have not had any real major issues. Every now and then there is a change that I have to wait for the repo's to catch up on. But overall the system is stable for me.
<xfact> Italian_Plumber, Is that happened already in 10.04?
<Boondoklife> xfact: like Italian_Plumber said, do make sure you have your data backed up though.
<Boondoklife> xfact: data loss is a just a fact of life with computers if you dont have a proper backup
<Italian_Plumber> I don't know... I'm only testing the live CD, not a real installation.  I haven't had any major problems.
<yofel> xfact: I haven't lost data yet, but pylmouth did make my system unsusable (thanks to an issue with my nvidia card) until I purged it from a live session chroot
<Boondoklife> xfact: Only real issue I had was with plymouth but I just removed it till it becomes a little more stable. weird login/logout bug
<Italian_Plumber> I only use desktop as a Live CD -- something to get me totally away from the work-issued windows installation on my laptop
<Boondoklife> ati here
<xfact> Boondoklife, Well, I am just home user so I do not have any 'important' data, and I really like the thrill of testing the premature releases, the only problem is I do not know much then error reporting via apport, so is that ok to upgrade?
<xfact> I want to be assure before taking the 'risk' "|
<Boondoklife> xfact: If you are asking my opinion, go for it! the error reporting is not that hard, but it is not required.
<xfact> Thanks and cheers Boondoklife
<yofel> xfact: first, get yourself a daily live disk and see if it works at all for you
<Boondoklife> xfact: likewise mate.
<yofel> xfact: if you then decide to install/upgrade come again, we'll be here to help ;)
<xfact> yofel, No I am just directly upgrading from Karmic to Lucid vai 'update-manager -d'
<xfact> *via
<Boondoklife> xfact: That may not be too good of an idea.
<yofel> xfact: ok, but it is sometimes a good idea to have a live disk ready if you need it
<yofel> Boondoklife: why not? we need upgrade testing too
<Boondoklife> xfact: nothing crazy should happen but I have run into apps acting a lil weird after doing an upgrade like that
<Boondoklife> yofel: For the sake of uptime I was refering
<xfact> Ok if consequently my system gets blocked, then will I able to reinstall karmic Koala?
<yofel> well yes, reinstalling is usually safer than upgrading, but how is upgrading supposed to be safe if nobody tests it?
<yofel> xfact: if you reinstall the system certainly
<xfact> and also by upgrading I am getting the next release with all existing updates
<Boondoklife> yofel: point taken on the upgrade. But I just try to suit my answers to what I think the person is asking for. In his case I was thinking uptime would be wanted.
<yofel> Boondoklife: ack
 * xfact 14 yrs old kid should wait for at least beta 1 cause maybe he is taking a fast decision! 
<Boondoklife> xfact: Yea upgrades get you to the new version and all updates, but you can always run the update manager again to double check.
<xfact> Yup
<Boondoklife> xfact: heh I remember killing a sound card when I was 14. I was pissed. Bent some of the onboard cdrom pins.
<woRg> there is a way to downgrade?
<yofel> woRg: No
<Boondoklife> woRg: reinstall of course silly
<xfact> I am already running Lucid in my Vbox, and it's stable
<Boondoklife> xfact: really the only diff will be any hardware issues.
<Boondoklife> xfact: but like yofel said give the livecd a go. If all runs good then you could try to upgrade. worst case you have the install cd already and can reinstall 10.04 from scratch
<xfact> Boondoklife, yup, that maybe, how is the nvidia 190 driver is that stable?
<Boondoklife> xfact: I have not tested out a nvidia box yet, well I have one but the live cd wont load up. Just black screens after I choose to install or try first.
<xfact> My live cd is the first release of alpha and so it's old
<yofel> xfact: nvidia-current is 195 at the moment
<woRg> Boondoklife: I know that reinstall it's the 'better way', also I know that using alpha state software brings his own troubles, but I'm still wondering if with all the power of apt why there's not a way to downgrade?
<Boondoklife> xfact: Download the latest live cd iamge to be safe
<xfact> Where to download a recent live cd image of lucid lynx?
<Boondoklife> woRg: Im with you on that one, but Im sure there is a real reason for it.
<yofel> xfact: It works fine on my nvidia quadro nvs 140m and my geforce 7300GT, but that's all I can say
<xfact> from the daily builds?
<yofel> !daily > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<xfact> Daily or daily-live? I have two links
<yofel> xfact: daily-live
<caravena> Hello, ubuntu-bug not work fine https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/538769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538769 in apport "message: Network problem" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> xfact: daily is the alternate cd
<xfact> ok
<yofel> caravena: known issue
<yofel> caravena: I'll mark your bug a duplicate of bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<yofel> caravena: the admins will look at it tomorrow
<caravena> yofel, ok
<xfact> Well, Thanks yofel and Boondoklife
<Boondoklife> xfact: no worries and have fun with it!
<yofel> xfact: you're welcome
<xfact> Can you please suggest a gui based easy to use backup tool for backing up my home folder anyway?
<penguin42> xfact: Just doing a search how about sbackup - never tried it though
<Boondoklife> xfact: I have used backintime and it works great, but dejadupe is supposed to be good too
<xfact> Boondoklife, I tried DejaDup but it's saving the backed up data in thousands of files each of 5 MBs, flood!
<Boondoklife> ouch, yea try backintime. I dont think it does that
<Boondoklife> lemme hit my file server and check
<duffydack> with ambiance, I dont like the hightlighted applications in panel colour, makes it hard to see what the app icon/text is.. its a lot 'less' using ambiance in karmic.
<xfact> ok
<wolter> Hi, can I get a 32bit cd image of lucid?
<yofel> wolter: sure, the i386 one
<wolter> yofel, where can i download isos from?
<wolter> i say it because i have 64bit version now, and a terminal upgrade would give me 64bit lucid too
<yofel> !dialy | wolter
<yofel> !daily | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wolter> thanks yofel
<Boondoklife> xfact: backintime just makes a dupe of the files, same structure of the source
<duffydack> Boondoklife, btw, the option to enable contact updating is greyed out in U1
<xfact> humm
<Boondoklife> duffydack: Yea I noticed that. I wonder why though.
<Boondoklife> xfact: you could always just tar up the directory
<duffydack> Boondoklife, I setup evolution using a backup.tar I made in evolution in karmic..   evolution keeps hanging..
<xfact> Boondoklife, good idea :)
<Boondoklife> hmm I didnt back mine up as I use imap for my email. But When I try to get to the ubuntuone contacts it just tells me it cant get to the server.. bummer
 * xfact observing this chat room for getting a concept of what kind of potential threat he may face! 
<wolter> hm, now i'm having doubts about if to use 32 bit or 64...
<wolter> first off, does the default i386 iso include pae option for +4 GB RAM?
<xfact> wolter, If you have less then 4GB ram, then you should use 32 bit
<wolter> I have 4GB RAM
<Boondoklife> I really love the ubuntuone server but wish they had an intermediate plan. Like 10GB for $2 or something I just dont need 50GB.
<wolter> And I've been using 64bit all the way
<xfact> wolter, Yup then 64 bit is good
<duffydack> Boondoklife, ah... maybe you need to put the contacts in the Couchdb/U1 section in evo
<wolter> so don't worry about that, I just want to know, is compiling code a lot slower in 32bit? And video decoding/encoding? How about general performance, does it change much?
<penguin42> wolter: Generally things are a bit faster, most stuff there isn't a vast difference, but some things really fly with 64bit
<penguin42> very occasionally there is something faster in 32bit
<duffydack> Boondoklife, nah its not done anything...  there is still nothing displayed on the webpage, even tho I have 73meg thee.
<duffydack> there*
<Boondoklife> duffydack: hmm.. well It just might be disabled for some reason. Or they are working on it.
<xfact> Bye, gotta give it a try
<duffydack> uh, now only my documents folder is set to sync, not pictures. I keep setting it but the icons arent changing to identify wether its sync`d or not.
<rye> is there something wrong with lp/apport reporting? Can't file anything - Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.
<rye> launchpad status page does not say anything
<yofel> rye: known
<yofel>  bug 538097
<jakubo> hi, plymouth is broken, doesnt find a file
<yofel> jakubo: mountall doesn't find libplymouth...?
<jakubo> correct
<yofel> jakubo: see topic please
<yofel> bug 538292
<yofel> jakubo: an update should fix it
<jakubo> ok thanks
<jakubo> yes, but its unbootable
<yofel> nice... bye ubottu :'(
<ZykoticK9> jakubo, for a step-by-step on how to fix with the livecd see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/quick-fixes
<jakubo> and i got home and root partitions on separate drives
<jakubo> oh, so its just a missing link
<jakubo> thats good
<orion_SuN> help
<orion_SuN> start firefox >>>>> firefox
<orion_SuN> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<orion_SuN> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<orion_SuN> help ,me !
<ZykoticK9> orion_SuN, just to test I'd try firefox without plugins/config etc. -- from your home directory "mv .mozilla mozilla_backup" then try restarting firefox (undo change with "mv mozilla_backup .mozilla") - i believe libmoon has something to do with Mono/Silverlight
<yofel> ZykoticK9: that won't help if he installed the mono package from the repository, as that will be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ZykoticK9> orion_SuN, see yofel comment above.  Thanks yofel.
<yofel> orion_SuN: can you try what ZykoticK9 said and purge moonlight-plugin-mozilla and moonlight-plugin-core if it still doesn't work?
<orion_SuN> :))) work perfekt
<orion_SuN>  how to put it back
<orion_SuN> moonlight-plugin-core
<Azelphur> trying to install lucid on a laptop from cd, I get the ubuntu splash screen, then it goes black screen with the backlight off and hangs
<Azelphur> any ideas?
 * Azelphur pokes the smart people
<robin0800> Azelphur: lspci look for network controller
 * Azelphur boots it up in karmic to get that
<Azelphur> aww, he's gone D:
<Azelphur> it's an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network connection (Rev 05)
<IdleOne> any issues with flash not working?
 * IdleOne can't get any flash to run
<BUGabundo> wfm IdleOne
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: you using the flashplugin-installer?
<BUGabundo> yes
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> I just did an upgrade to lucid but flash is not happy
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, seen any chromium bugs related to dns resolving in the past week?
<orion_SuN> now install vlc ?
<orion_SuN> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orion_SuN>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.0+svn20100222-gitb3e2929~ppa5~karmic1) but it is not going to be installed
<orion_SuN>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.0+svn20100222-gitb3e2929~ppa5~karmic1) but it is not going to be installed
<orion_SuN> E: Broken packages
<orion_SuN> orion@orion:~$
<orion_SuN> ????
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not exatly
<BUGabundo> what are you looking for?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: reinstalling flashplugin-installer fixed the issue :)
<bjsnider> i've just been having trouble with it resolving sites the past few days
<BUGabundo> it happened to me
<bjsnider> could be an isp issue i'm not sure
<BUGabundo> to two sites from work
<BUGabundo> but home laptop always fine
<bjsnider> you've had that problem?
<BUGabundo> but I atributed it to work firewall
<BUGabundo> btaccel.com would not open
<BUGabundo> and some other site
<BUGabundo> I though the sites were down, until I tried it remotelly from home
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: two sites in so many, I can't really pinpoint it to browser prob
<BUGabundo> but Monday, ill test with lynks and FF
<phillw> Hi, I know it is a bug, but as I don't know the package, or who else it affects... Independant of browser / IRC programme, every so often when I click in the middle of it to bring it to the front, it just closes ... which is somewhat annoying -- has any one else been sufferring from this ?
<phillw> it == tab
<om26er> that would go for gtk ?
<Some_Person> Why the hell is lucid's close button not in the corner?!
<IdleOne> look on the other side
<Some_Person> It's 3rd from the end
<Some_Person> Doesn't follow the conventions of any other OS AFAIK
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, if you don't like there left side buttons (and prefer the old layout) you may want to add yourself to bug #532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<rye> Some_Person, why should it be at the corner, btw? I am not asking this to start some kind of flamewar, but I'm just interested why this is thought as being a stable convention, about the close button ?
<Some_Person> At the very least, the close button should be in the corner. I usually lazily move my cursor to the corner and click whatever's there. Now if I do that, it maximizes/minimizes
<ZykoticK9> rye, I'm with Some_Person on this -- even on the left side i would prefer close,min,max - but that breaks the default theme
<Some_Person> I don't really care which corner, it just should be in one
<rye> ZykoticK9, re: breaks - the sprites are broken?
<ZykoticK9> rye, yup - because of the design they cant be used out-of-order or they look wrong
<IdleOne> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:close,minimize,maximize"
<ZykoticK9> rye, "breaks" is too strong a word really
<rye> ZykoticK9, I understood what you mean :)
<IdleOne> err , not :
<Some_Person> IdleOne: Now they're in the right corner, but the close button still is 3rd from the end!
<penguin42> my problem is that this change isn't part of the theme; I dislike the change but if it was just part of a new theme then I'd be happy because it would be an easy way to switch if you disliked it
<IdleOne> Some_Person: haha ok
<rye> penguin42, so all themes start drawing buttons at the left?
<IdleOne> then use menu:minize,maximize,close
<Some_Person> IdleOne: Like I said, I don't care which corner, as long as the close button is at the end
<rye> hmm
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, use "gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close""
<penguin42> rye: Yeh, changing your theme won't revert the button position
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, one too man " at the end there
<Some_Person> Thanks, that worked
<Some_Person> Now you'll have to tell me that again once I have this thing installed
<IdleOne> Some_Person: you could also use menu,close,maximize,minimize if you want them on the left
<rye> hm, actually I liked the new button layout but I haven't actually checked whether that affects all themes.
<Some_Person> Eh, I'm used to them being on the right
<IdleOne> close button would be in far left corner
<IdleOne> ok
<ZykoticK9> rye, it does - button layout is not a theme setting
<xxploit> any1 else keep getting a crash report upon login refering to telepathy-butterfly?
<Some_Person> I'm just saying that if the ubuntu devs want it on the left, that's fine with me. I just want the close button on the end
<Boondoklife> Some_Person: I like the order it is now cause it makes a bit of sence. Big, little, gone
<Some_Person> Urgh, why is the ubuntu installer not detecting my SD card?
<Some_Person> GParted sees it
<Some_Person> Oddly though, both GParted and the installer see a partition-less HD
<Some_Person> "Unable to open /dev/sda read-write  (Read-only file system)"
<Some_Person> *sdb
<Some_Person> What the hell does that mean? /dev/sdb is my SD card
<rye> ZykoticK9, ah - "it's worth noting though that the order should apply only to light themes, it doesn't now but the issue will be fixed for lucid". Ok, I am no longer worrying :)
<ZykoticK9> rye, where did you find that statement?
<rye> ZykoticK9, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/39
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> rye, ya - i wouldn't hold your breath on that one...
<rye> ZykoticK9, I like the new layout and ordering, but I just find it a bit wrong to break all other, non-Light themes. However, it is still a month and a half until the final release
<Some_Person> Why is /dev/sdb read-only?
<ZykoticK9> rye, well we'll both have to wait and see what happens
<Some_Person> Holy crap, I am an idiot. The lock switch was on on the SD card
<Boondoklife> lol it is always something simple
<Boondoklife> I do like that tweak ubuntu now lets you change the button positions
<ZykoticK9> Boondoklife, Occam's razor :)
<Boondoklife> ZykoticK9: cut myself on the lil so-and-so plenty of times!
<Some_Person> If the buttons are kept in their current default positions, I will make a PPA to fix it
<Some_Person> It'll have a tweaked version of light-theme, with the buttons made to look right with the old layout, and it'll automatically run that thing to move them to the right in the old order
<BUGabundo> Some_Person: you only need to run a gconf key to change them back
<BUGabundo> why use a PPA for it ?
<Some_Person> But they don't look quite right
<BUGabundo> look fine for me
<Some_Person> The minimize is in a little box of its own
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> doesn't affect me
<BUGabundo> talk to the guy in charge
<Some_Person> The PPA can fix that
<BUGabundo> cjohnston ^^^^^
<cjohnston> whos the guy in charge?
<cjohnston> Some_Person: here is my request.. if this is something in your abilities
<cjohnston> I personally like the new theme.. but..
<cjohnston> in the preferences > appearances dialog, allow a user to check left or right for the buttons and title text
<BUGabundo> cjohnston: that's not what he is talking about
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-14 20:16:32) Some_Person: The minimize is in a little box of its own
<BUGabundo> this is!
<Some_Person> cjohnston: I don't think that's something I could do
<Some_Person> My programming knowledge is very limited
<cjohnston> ok.. maybe i didnt scroll back far enough
<Some_Person> A few graphical changes and running a command is easy, but I can't do GUI design yet
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Some_Person> I could make a command line program to switch it, though since there's already a gconf command, that would be kinda pointless
<cjohnston> ya
<Some_Person> "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"
<cjohnston> make what ya can and attach it to the bug report if you would
<JEEBsv> Hmm, I've installed the LAMP stack onto my current lucid install and I don't get PHP scripts ran with mod_userdir
<JEEBsv> Anyone else had this problem? I just need a little LAMP playground on my laptop to test/dev some stuff :3
<dutchie> JEEBsv: iirc, PHP is disabled in user dirs by default
<dutchie> there's a config option to tweak somewhere I think
<JEEBsv> hmm, it certainly IIRC wasn't disabled in 9.10 but I'll google some on settings
<JEEBsv> bleh, I'll try to re-install the lamp package first via tasksel >_>
<JEEBsv> ok, found the solution via a cached google result... but I don't think commenting the whole ifmodule part in php5.conf is a _GOOD_ idea >_>
<JEEBsv> php works now, but it sure as hell doesn't feel like a good solution
<acamargo> hey! I added Partner repository and that updated sun-java* packages. but, firefox still haven't java plugin. any clue?
<yofel> acamargo: bug 532174
<acamargo> unfortunately for me, no java means no homebanking :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<yofel> acamargo: there's a workaround
<histo> Anyone having an issue with their laptop battery charging?
<acamargo> yofel, great! I'm going there to see
<histo> acamargo: theres a reason its alpha
<acamargo> histo, yes I know ;-)
<yofel> acamargo: 'sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so'
<acamargo> histo, we need to test alpha, right?
<acamargo> hehe
<histo> acamargo: Yeah but you were saying that it meant no home banking for you.
<histo> acamargo: hopefully you have an alternative to run to get to your banking
<BUGabundo> the parner repo has sun java??
 * BUGabundo goes try it
<yofel> BUGabundo: since about a week or 2 ago yes
<BUGabundo> I never enable it
<acamargo> histo, I'm trying to say that's important. I'm sorry
<Daemonik> Does the Lucid installer support nilfs?
<histo> acamargo: ahh
<histo> Daemonik: I don't remember seeing it as an option. But I really wasn't lookign for it.
<happyface> should lucid lynx auto mount usb drives?
<Daemonik> hmm
<Daemonik> How difficult would it be to debootstrap and make my own initrd etc to use nilfs2?
<AngryParsley> is there some way to close notifications? clicking on them does nothing
<AngryParsley> hovering makes them blurry, but it's still hard to read any text underneath them
<yofel> AngryParsley: no, that's just how notify-osd is designed
<AngryParsley> can I disable notifications for certain apps? I don't really need a notification telling me my battery is discharging
<benje2> hello where is define the sample rate for sound card in lucid ?
<benje2> do you know problem with alsactl even with sudo that it cannot write to sound devices
<acamargo> yofel, creating that symbolic link fixed your java plugin on firefox?
<yofel> acamargo: it did here, if it doesn't for you then check if it's listed in about:plugins in firefox
<yofel> acamargo: maybe you'll have to remove the icedtea plugin
<tcsoccerman> not the iced tea!
<acamargo> yofel, I created the link, but it doesn't show in about:plugins. I'll investigate icedtea
<benje2> alsactl doesn-t work when pusleaudio is active
<crimsun> benje2: yes it does.
<yofel> acamargo: 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' shows something like this?
<yofel> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2010-02-25 21:52 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<benje2> crimsun: the restore control said operation not permitted even with sudo
<yofel> acamargo: and you do have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<benje2> i have to unistall pulseaudio crimsun
<crimsun> benje2: please get me an strace -f
<acamargo> yofel, yep twice :-)
<acamargo> yofel, no icedtea installed here
<yofel> o.O
<benje2> crimsun: ok i install pulse again , envy24control cannot change the sample rate too do you know where is it store
<acamargo> yofel, I always used sun packages
<yofel> acamargo: oh, I don't know how they work
<benje2> crimsun: i have many problem with audio
<acamargo> yofel, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 64 2009-09-11 08:11 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so right?
<benje2> crimsun: i presume you want it in "lang C"
<benje2> ?
<yofel> acamargo: here's what I have: 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2010-02-25 21:52 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<crimsun> benje2: yes, using LANG=C
<acamargo> yofel, hum... let's see
<Some_Person> Ok, I've finally got Lucid up and running
<benje2> crimsun: with mainline kernel ?
<yofel> acamargo: what do you get if you run this? update-alternatives --list mozilla-javaplugin.so
<crimsun> benje2: sure, whatever.
<benje2> crimsun: the ubuntu kernel
<acamargo> yofel, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<yofel> acamargo: hm, what version of sun-java6-jre do you have installed?
<benje2> crimsun: for the mutiple audio card i see that clock is on spdif by default wxith snd_ice1712 too and interface or jack cannot change them
<benje2> i came back
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/537241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex-weej> anyone else seeing this? dpkg is just taking forEVER
<yofel> alex-weej: yep
<kklimonda> alex-weej: yes, it's a know problem
<alex-weej> any known workaround?
<alex-weej> this has had 3 hours to do an update now
<acamargo> yofel, 6.18-2
<alex-weej> kinda bored
<yofel> acamargo: then I don't know, could be because I'm using the debian package, not the one from the partner repos, but it *should* work
<acamargo> yofel, np. thank you! I'm going to research a bit more
<crimsun> alex-weej: it's intentional due to the fsync changes.
<alex-weej> but there is a fix on the roadmap...?
<crimsun> alex-weej: debian #430958, bug #512096
<ubottu> Debian bug 430958 in dpkg "dpkg should call fsync() before rename()" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/430958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<crimsun> alex-weej: please check the bugs for dpkg; I don't know offhand
<alex-weej> i just upgraded to lucid today to test and it's been going over 3 hours now
<yofel> alex-weej: the performance tests and analyzing is still being done and it will be optimized at some point, but for now data integrity is more important than performance
<yofel> alex-weej: but it might very well be that we'll have to wait for the proper fix from the debian developers for that to happen
<AngryParsley> is there a way to show the battery % in the indicator applet thingy? right now I just see a small battery icon that slowly drains
<benje2> crimsun : http://paste.ubuntu.com/395324/ dmesg + alsactl restore +strace -f aslactl restore
<benje2> for the lucid kernel
<crimsun> benje2: I'm pretty busy ATM
<Some_Person> How likely do y'all think it is that Lucid's buttons will be restored to the proper order?
<Some_Person> (before release)
<benje2> erf i do it again with lang=C
<happyface> ubottu, bug#538292
<acamargo> yofel, hey... link for libnpjp2.so worked
<acamargo> yofel, nice! homebanking working fine
<yofel> acamargo: :)
<ZykoticK9> happyface, use a space like, bug #53292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53292 in launchpad-answers "Create/follow support requests through a mailing list" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53292
<happyface> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> happyface, guess ubottu is busy right now :)
<yofel> bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<yofel> happyface: now ;)
<AtomicSpark> If you guys are using the ambience theme and have noticed a light gray "bar" next to the show desktop icon, unlock the window list, move it right, move it left, relock it. ??? Profit!
<AtomicSpark> Much better.
<AtomicSpark> yofel: aren't alphas fun? :P
<yofel> AtomicSpark: sure are :D
<ZykoticK9> does the Apport bug 538097 affect Karmic as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Some_Person> Where is the button to swap nautilus's folder buttons with a location bar?
<benje2> crimsun: alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98856c5aa3f77e9485a5695744d7f7d04dbf70a3
<yofel> ZykoticK9: it should, as it's the launchpad database that's broken
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: It doesnt exist. Control+L or use the location menu.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Why did they get rid of this? Who knows. :(
<Some_Person> Is there a way to permanently make it a location bar?
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Er go menu, sorry.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: I am not sure.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: I dont see a preference for that.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Maybe gconf? :(
<Volkodav> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Volkodav> bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<Volkodav> ??
<yofel> Volkodav: smbd not samba
<Volkodav> it is installed I know
<AtomicSpark> Volkodav: tab complete!
<AtomicSpark> Volkodav: try sudo service samba restart
<Volkodav> why the change things around /
<Volkodav> ?
<yofel> Volkodav: dunno, but yes, the proper way is 'sudo server smbd restart' now
<Volkodav> service samba restart
<Volkodav> samba: unrecognized service
<AtomicSpark> Volkodav: What? It's just a shortcut command introduced a few releases ago. It's not a change.
<benje2> Volkodav: shares-admin does samba is installed
<yofel> Volkodav: argh, sry 'sudo service smbd restart'
<Volkodav>  service smbd restart
<Volkodav> smbd start/running, process 3288
<AtomicSpark> yay!
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: I found the setting in gconf
<yofel> btw, 'dpkg -L samba' shows the name of the config files
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Path por favor.
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Nice!
<yofel> Volkodav: also, lucid uses upstart and not sysvinit anymore to handle system services in case you didn't know
<Volkodav> oh ok that's why - how is it better though ?
<AtomicSpark> !upstart > Volkodav
<AtomicSpark> No ubottu :(
<yofel> Volkodav: event driven model, can start things in parallel
<yofel> makes for a faster boot :)
<AtomicSpark> Volkodav: Basically that, it's "faster"
<Some_Person> This is very unintuative. What was wrong with the button anyway?
<yofel> is horrible to configure though -.-
<AtomicSpark> ubottu: lag
<benje2> erf still no sound with snd_ice1712
<yofel> !upstart > Volkodav
<AtomicSpark> yofel: Shh. It's loading. Leave it alone. :(
<Volkodav> this faster thing makes you learn more commands:-D
<AtomicSpark> Basically this http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Volkodav> still can't see the Mac directory
<yofel> that's at least the 3rd time today that ubottu timed out o.O
<Volkodav> windoze boxen see it ok though
<AtomicSpark> Huh. more people use upstart than i remembered.
<AtomicSpark> Old people hang onto that runlevel system. They want their server running in single user mode. :(
<yofel> AtomicSpark: actually when it comes to a easy to configure server I would still use Lenny because it still has sysvinit
<ubottu> Volkodav, please see my private message
<yofel> at least until there's a sane way to configure upstart
<yofel> finally...
<AtomicSpark> yofel: I love my Ubuntu Servers.
<Some_Person> Also, why does ubuntu only come with 5 games?
<yofel> AtomicSpark: I said, easy to configure, once you finally unstand how upstart works it's ok
<yofel> AtomicSpark: but yeah, I do generally prefer ubuntu to debian :)
<yofel> Some_Person: err.. you can find a lot more in the software center if you want them
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, if you're looking for one of the games from the old versions, i think they are still installed, just not in the menu
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: A lot of the games weren't maintained, ugly, and had usability issues.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: So they purged them.
<AndyGraybeal> is Bacula going to be the preferred or recommended backup software in 10.04?  if not what program will be?
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: I didn't know we had a preferred app :P
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: Can they still be installed?
<AndyGraybeal> AtomicSpark: i'm not sure either, but Ubuntu 8.04 actually has documentation for Bacula, as opposed to Amanda or something.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Yes. Of course.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: I was actually trying to add some commercial apps, but ran into licensing issues.
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: what apps?
<lenios> there is no chance in the backup part in lucid
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: ID games, other games that have been ported. Either demos or linux "patchers"
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: But the packaging team doesnt assume. The must know. Ubuntu likes to stay legit.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: So they wont host a game patcher just because it's on fileplanet, they have to make sure the license says they can.
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: I don't think demos are a good idea
<ddecator> there is a whole big process involving licenses and copyright
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: We already have shareware, why not? :P
<yofel> hey ddecator
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: see rott
<xTheGoat121x> So, i'm reading a blog that mentions that Pidgin isn't minimizing to indicator-applet as it should, is that correct?
<ddecator> hey yofel =)
<AtomicSpark> xTheGoat121x: They probably changed the plugin option or it wasn't set correctly in lucid.
<AtomicSpark> Empathy is looking pretty nice. I converted, so should you!
<xTheGoat121x> AtomicSpark, well the reason I ask is b/c Pidgin is unstable for me in Karmic. Oh, and I can't stand Empathy -- I highly dislike the lack of CTRL-TAB
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: Is rott not fully functional when you install it?
<AtomicSpark> xTheGoat121x: i see what you mean. unstable how? are you having account issues?
<dupondje> Evening :)
<ZykoticK9> xTheGoat121x, Pidgin is minimizing to the Notification Area ok on my system
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: It works fine for me. Only lets you get to the third level. It's the same demo that shipped with DN3D years back.
<xTheGoat121x> AtomicSpark, to make as much of a long story as short as possible... Not account problems, it seems that occasionally, Pidgin will redirect new conversations to windows that don't exist (I can give a pastebin of a backtrace if you want it), and now, I can't close my buddy list without the program completely closing on me.
<Some_Person> I am pleased with the way empathy is improving at least
<Ganymede> so in karmic, i had to go through hoops and hurdles to get mozilla firefox and google-chrome beta (unsupported) to embed evince when viewing PDFs, is there any progress towards this on lucid? (i had to install mozplugger from ppa or cvs to work around a bug, then edit the mozplugger config file, and that's relatively complicated considering the research that went into figuring out the exact steps)
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Yes, it still has a ways to go. It's too late in the game sadly, but I have a list of feature improvements. :P
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: But at least it's not so darned ugly anymore. :(
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: And / commands work in IRC
<AndyGraybeal> AtomicSpark: it seemed when 8.04 was out that everyone was hinting towards using Bacula for backups.  i'm wondering if that is the same now as it was then.
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: I use rsync :P
<AndyGraybeal> okay, thank you
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: You could always try bestbot in #ubuntu-bots? I think that's the channel.
<AndyGraybeal> wow nice AtomicSpark  :)
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: I use encrypted homes, not much works with that in my expeince. I need something that works with that or only backs up when the user is logged in.
<AndyGraybeal> AtomicSpark: interesting.  does it have some type of cataloging thing?
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: I believe it just records the number of times someone types a word. Donno.
<Some_Person> The default search engine is now yahoo?
<dupondje> Some_Person: yes
<Some_Person> why?
<AngryParsley> does it matter? the first thing I did was install chrome
<Some_Person> You do know that Microsoft bought Yahoo's search backend, right?
<yofel> Some_Person: because canonical earned some money by doing that
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, therefore Microsoft is indirectly funding Ubuntu usage
<benje2> in empathy you cannot made a irc account in first screen, you have to create one proposed and after you can create it in menu,
<ZykoticK9> benje2, that is a know "won't fix" issue
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: You pretty much wouldn't be using anything if you boycotted against something partnered with a "bad company".
<Andre_Gondim> is there any news about report bug's problem?
<ZykoticK9> Andre_Gondim, still not working ;)
<AtomicSpark> AndyGraybeal: about launchpad being broken?
<benje2> why ZykoticK9 people who want to use only irc cannot ?
<yofel> AtomicSpark: nope, the admins well look at it once they get back to work tomorrow
<yofel> err Andre_Gondim ^^^
<benje2> with empathy they have to get an other account before :/
<ZykoticK9> benje2, the upstream Empathy people feel irc if very poorly supported in there program so...
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: true
<benje2> ZykoticK9: but this is proposed after stange thingsd
<AtomicSpark> ZykoticK9: Honestly? I dont even know why they're trying. IM clients have never been good at IRC.
<ZykoticK9> AtomicSpark, +1
<AtomicSpark> They should focus on making the IM part better. :P
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: +1
<yofel> AtomicSpark: +1
<Some_Person> Ubuntu should just come with a decent IRC client
<AtomicSpark> I know. I am teh awesome.
<Volkodav> Xchat
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: The problem is it doesnt. I hear it used to.
<kklimonda> are there any known problems with open radeon driver?
<AtomicSpark> They'd put in xchat-gnome which is :(
 * yofel notes that kubuntu comes with quassel by default
<Andre_Gondim> and, any one has a problem with gwibber? I didn't see any update at main windows
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: I've heard that too, but I don't recall it ever coming with one since I started with breezy
<kklimonda> like it not being used at all with Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/4M69e5VD
<AtomicSpark> kklimonda: HD cards work well. as far as gaming? some games dont play, some do only to a certain quality setting.
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: Kubuntu ships with something afaik
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: Yep, Konversation
<yofel> AtomicSpark Some_Person, kubuntu includes quassel atm
<Some_Person> ok, so they changed. but it still comes with something intended for IRC alone, right?
<yofel> Some_Person: yes, quassel is irc only
<yofel> Some_Person: pretty nice, but lacks DCC support
<Some_Person> Why not include something in ubuntu?
<AtomicSpark> The issue probably comes from xchat breaking Gnome HIG, not working with indicator applet. And xchat-gnome is so oudated it's not even funny.
<yofel> Some_Person: no idea, propose a few apps on brainstorm maybe
<yofel> hm, could be
 * yofel doesn't know any GTK apps for IRC besides xchat
<AtomicSpark> Learnid would be nice if they made it generic so that you could also have a "support" version, so it asks you for a username and then connects you to #ubuntu, etc.
<yofel> we could include chatzilla XD
<Volkodav> pidgin
<AtomicSpark> Volkodav: No.
<Volkodav> ?
<Volkodav> it is in xubuntu
<yofel> Volkodav: they intentionally dropped pidgin, so I doubt that
<kermiac> yofel: are you using quassel on lucid?
<yofel> kermiac: yees
<yofel> *yes
<yofel> kermiac: git head thoug
<kermiac> can you highlight text?
<Some_Person> Include Xchat, but disable the tray icon?
<yofel> *though
<Volkodav> dropped in ubuntu to move to xubuntu ?
<Volkodav> makes no sense
<AtomicSpark> Force the users to use irssi, if they get scared and use a different distor, then we're all for the better. Natrual selection I calls it.
<Volkodav> weechat
<benje2> does someone know how to change clock source for audiocard ?
<yofel> kermiac: I'll install the client and try in a moment
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: No! I don't tend to like text-based IRC clients
<Volkodav> is decent
<kermiac> ok, ty yofel
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: But IRC is text. It makes sense. ):
<AtomicSpark> Ooo. Have you noticed Software Center's theme yet?
<yofel> kermiac: ok, highlight in what way?
<kermiac> yofel: I'm using quassel-client-qt4: 0.6~rc1+git100312-0ubuntu1
<kermiac> sorry, i just want to select text to copy & paste
<kermiac> can select text
<Some_Person> Xchat seems like the most logical one to include. It's popular, has a GUI, and has a good featureset
<AtomicSpark> Oh lawd. Flash is back. :(
<kermiac> s/can/can't
 * kermiac tries to wake up his fingers
<AtomicSpark> Lemme install xchat and I'll tell you what's wrong with it.
<Some_Person> I'm using Xchat now
<yofel> kermiac: o.O If I select text and: click somewhere: no copy in menu / click on the selected text: copy there in menu
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: which version do you have installed?
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: Whatever's in the repository
<kermiac> yofel: ok, thanks. I can't even select the text :(
<Some_Person> Currently, in my lucid install, I have 2.8.6
<yofel> ah, that's the same in the git head
<yofel> kermiac: o.O, that works here
 * kermiac shrugs
<AtomicSpark> Some_Person: there is xchat and xchat-gnome, main vs universe
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: Not xchat-gnome
<Some_Person> regular xchat
<kermiac> only thing I may have done differently is using --no-recommends to keep kde libs of my computer
<kermiac> yofel: I might pull in k3b so it will install kde libs & see if that helps
<yofel> kermiac: can be, I use KDE so I can't really test that ^^
<AtomicSpark> kermiac: not having recommends shouldn't break an application.
<yofel> indeed
<kermiac> i realise that... but I don't know what else *may* have caused it
<kermiac> ah. k3b doesn't pull in the kde libs anymore,lol
<Some_Person> AtomicSp*rk: So what's wrong with Xchat?
<yofel> Some_Person: they probably won't include something from universe in the default installation
<solid_liq> I can't believe there haven't been any updates to apt in > 24 hours
<solid_liq> but, it's running nice and stable for me right now, so I'm not complaining :)
<yofel> solid_liq: well, we do have beta1freeze in effect and it's weekend :)
<AtomicSp0rk> Doesnt seem to support Indicator Applet. Canonical wont include it until a plugin is made (I'm not familiar with it's pluginability) or the functionality is added.
<solid_liq> yofel, oh, so that's why!  :D
<AtomicSp0rk> Ugh, xchats tab complete is annoying.
<Some_Person> AtomicSp*rk: Anything else wrong with it?
<solid_liq> yofel, I don't think the weekend part is an issue though.  I had lots of updates come in last weekend
<solid_liq> AtomicSp0rk, it's configurable
<AtomicSp0rk> Some_Person, It probably doesnt support libnotify either.
<AtomicSp0rk> Some_Person, but it not being in main doesnt help. :P
<AtomicSp0rk> brb xchat-gnome
<yofel> last time I tried xchat-gnome I found it horrible
<Some_Person> I hate xchat-gnome
<yofel> it just doesn't feel right if you've used xchat before it
<Some_Person> I actually tried xchat-gnome first and hated it
<solid_liq> yeah, xchat-gnome sucks
<AtomicSp0rk> The UI looks better. :\
<yofel> oh nice, my ubuntu hardy upgrade test just gave a package error in KVM, hahahaaahaaaaa.... *sigh*
<solid_liq> the original xchat is much better
<Some_Person> AtomicSp0rk: That's the only good thing about it
<solid_liq> AtomicSp0rk, I like "last-spoke order" for tab completion
<AtomicSp0rk> Some_Person, also doesnt break the HIG. Still lacks other support though.
<solid_liq> irssi is also nice if you find that you don't like xchat
<yofel> I actually like irssi, used it in combination with screen+ssh for a while, but now that quassel does pretty much the same for me I only use it if I'm stuck in a tty
<AtomicSpark> Closing xchat feels like it freezes :(
<solid_liq> yeah, that's how I used to always use it too
<solid_liq> I need to get my server up and running again before I do that again
<yofel> the bad thing about irssi is that the gui menu entry is only available if you install 'menu-xdg'
<AtomicSpark> Menu?
<Some_Person> AtomicSpark: installing xchat-indicator adds basic indicator integration
<AtomicSpark> Why do you need a menu?
<yofel> AtomicSpark: you don't need it, but someone once requested a .desktop entry and the debian folkes closed it with won't fix
<solid_liq> heh, I actually made a set of libnotify scripts for irssi to have a remote irssi client running in screen put notifications on my desktop
<benje2> it's in asound.state now i can change clocksource and switch to other than spdif
<solid_liq> djburns, are you tethered to your phone?
<pastyhermit> Can someone explain to me what "Merge" and "Merge All" are referring to?
<pastyhermit> its a very confusing terminology, does the file system now have version control?
<yofel> pastyhermit: in what context?
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > pastyhermit
<ubottu> pastyhermit, please see my private message
<pastyhermit> can it merge ascii or binary files now when I copy them?
<djburns> Solid: Nope. On an irc app. Why?
<pastyhermit> ZykoticK9, sorry went to the wrong channel first
<solid_liq> djburns, the 't-mobile.co.uk' part when you joined made me curious
<pastyhermit> ubottu, in terms of nautilus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> pastyhermit, ahhh - sorry all good then
<pastyhermit> will it merge the items at a file level? content level?
<pastyhermit> Im confused... And I know alot about computers and linux ...
<djburns> solid_liq: fe
<solid_liq> heh, just went to google...
<solid_liq> happy pi day!  lol
<pastyhermit> If my computer tells me that it is going to merge some files I think that it will combine both of those files at a content level.
<yofel> hm, I don't get either why nautilus would want to merge stuff, execpt if its u1 related
<yofel> pastyhermit: merge folders maybe?
<pastyhermit> yofel, I think it means "Replace" and "Replace All"
<pastyhermit> but I am not sure.
<pastyhermit> By the way the new theme is absolutely gorgeous
<yofel> well, merging folders isn't the same as replacing them
<yofel> pastyhermit: oh, you like buttons on the left?
<pastyhermit> though I changed the background to something very similar that has a bit more color variations...
<pastyhermit> yofel, yes the nautilus buttons
<yofel> pastyhermit: I meant the window buttons, max/min/close
<pastyhermit> no, the "Merge" and "Merge All" do not appear where the max/min/close buttons appear
<pastyhermit> yofel, I changed the background as in the wallpaper to something that I found on deviant art.
<IdleOne> I absolutely love how the backgrounds fade in when you select a different one :)
<NullEntity> Has anyone gotten Java applets working in Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> NullEntity, it's currently a bug see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NullEntity> Huh, I didn't think it was a Lucid bug.
<yofel> NullEntity: yep, as I said on the bug, you need to fix a  symlink for sun-java6 and firefox
<yofel> NullEntity: or use the icedtea6-plugin from openjdk
<solid_liq> I love the group and tab plugin for compiz
<solid_liq> I just played with it for the first time
<ddbt> hello, does anyone know whether the new ubuntu UI look gets an update/bugfix before the actual release?
<yofel> ddbt: bugfix? what's broken?
<ddbt> well, nothing is really broken, but there are still some things left to polish
<ddbt> like the "squared" rounded corners.. the "background" of the 3 buttons, whenever there is only one.. (the close button)
<ddbt> etc.
<ddbt> little things
<pastyhermit> yofel, any idea?
<yofel> pastyhermit: nope, sry, haven't used nautilus in a while
<ZykoticK9> ddbt, you can see currently working on bugs regarding light at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes
<pastyhermit> yofel, :D
<pastyhermit> let me guess... fluxbox for you :D
<yofel> pastyhermit: nope, KDE :P
<ddbt> well thanks zykotick9!
<ddbt> but are these 'bugs' still relevant for the upcoming release.. since there has been a ui freeze
<ddbt> ?
<ZykoticK9> pastyhermit, how are you getting this merge message?  if i use nautilus to copy to a folder with the same files - i just get the regular "overright" message
<yofel> ddbt: I hope they are, they duped the light theme on use one day before ui freeze... a bit short to test something
<pastyhermit> ZykoticK9, when I copy things from one folder to another in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> pastyhermit, i'm not getting that behaviour?
<pastyhermit> yofel, sorry no light theme for 10.4?
<NullEntity> How do I sudo-open a file browser?
<pastyhermit> NullEntity, sudo -c "nautilus --no-desktop"
<yofel> pastyhermit: no, I mean they pused the theme into the repos one day before ui freeze
 * yofel is getting tired
<yofel> *pushed
<pastyhermit> oh...
 * BUGabundo pulls yofel back
<pastyhermit> so it will be there
<ZykoticK9> NullEntity, "gksu nautilus" works for me (this is NOT recommended mind you, except in emergencies)
<pastyhermit> its really nice...
 * yofel thanks BUGabundo :D
<pastyhermit> now I wont change the default theme everytime I sit infront of an ubuntu install :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: don't you go leaving us, like bruce89 did
<BUGabundo> cause he , like many of us, disagree with upstream changes, and not caring to what we say
<NullEntity> Well I just need to create that sym link. I just suck with the Terminal
<yofel> BUGabundo: I do disagree with gnome, that's why I use KDE now, but I don't disagree enough with ubuntu to leave you guys ;)
<yofel> NullEntity: it should be: 'sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so'
<NullEntity> And then I need to remove that code chunk?
<yofel> NullEntity: wait a moment
<yofel> need to check something
<yofel> NullEntity: ok, try to run that command and see if it works
<NullEntity> Link seems to be broken
<sqwertle> I seem to be having troubles with nautilus and was wondering if anyone couild help me install a particular font?
<richthegeek> hey guys, another day another issue
<yofel> NullEntity: oh, wait, do you have a /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so?
<NullEntity> yeah, just found it
<richthegeek> default scroll action on the volume-indicator applet has changed from +1 to +5... how do i revert this?
<yofel> NullEntity: sorry, I use a different fix here so I made a mistake there
<NullEntity> Do I need to link to that instead?
<yofel> NullEntity: yes
<yofel> NullEntity: I mean, if that file links to a libnpjp2.so then yes
<NullEntity> Thanks a lot!
<NullEntity> It's working now!
<yofel> NullEntity: you're welcom
<yofel> e
<NullEntity> Now I can get my bro off our new gaming desktop >.<
<blindndangerous> anyone here?
<NullEntity> ofc.
<blindndangerous> I'm trying to get ubuntu 10.04 running on a virtual machine, but can't figure out how to get orca to start for the installer.
<blindndangerous> When I start up vmware player, and start, I see a bunch of lines go real quick across my screan, then something white or gray go from the bottom to top, then the screen turns blue, and I see diaolgue boxes start poping up.
<blindndangerous> dialogue popping*
<ZykoticK9> blindndangerous, perhaps if there is a Vmware channel you could ask there (I'm unaware of one, but never looked for one either).  FYI VirtualBox can install Lucid.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-07
<dasen1> Hi guys, can anyone give me their sources.list file to compare with mine, because for some reason unity isn't getting updated when I do a 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<OsakaFoo> Hey just install Ubuntu 11.04 and would like to use gnome not unity, how do I change it?
<Daekdroom> OsakaFoo, in login screen, change Ubuntu Desktop Edition at the bottom to Classic Gnome or something like that.
<OsakaFoo> oh yeh, forgot about the login screen ^_^ its auto login atm
<OsakaFoo> thanks, i'll give that a shot
<OsakaFoo> that worked, now gnomes theme seams to have exploded
<cjohnston> What's the file that needs to be removed to kinda reset the video settings? My lappy is running +1 and has a two inch black bar on each side of the screen
<ChogyDan> cjohnston: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Daekdroom> That file is not even used by default
<Daekdroom> I don't think it's gonna fix your problem
<cjohnston> I don't even have that file.
<Daekdroom> Like I said, it's not used by default (anymore)
<cjohnston> yup
<Daekdroom> To be honest, there is no file you have to remove to reset the settings.
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> Daekdroom: anything I can do to set it back to normal?
<Daekdroom> cjohnston, no clue =/
<dasen> Hi guys, can anyone give me their sources.list file to compare with mine, because for some reason unity isn't getting updated when I do a 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<cjohnston> dasen: what version of unity are you running?
<cjohnston> I haven't had an update in a few days now
<dasen> cjohnston: I don't know what version it is, how do I check?
<cjohnston> aptitude show unity
<dasen> 3.1.3-0ubuntu2
<Daekdroom> That's kinda old
<Daekdroom> We're in 3.6.something
<dasen> Yeah, that's why I think maybe something's wrong with my sources.list
<Daekdroom> pastebin it
<dasen> I'm gonna paste them in a paste bin and give u the link to it
<dasen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576757/
<kklimonda1> dasen: show apt-cache policy unity
<dasen> unity:
<dasen>   Instalado: 3.1.3-0ubuntu2
<dasen>   Candidato: 3.1.3-0ubuntu2
<dasen>   Tabela de Versão:
<dasen>  *** 3.1.3-0ubuntu2 0
<dasen>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<dasen>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dasen>      0.2.46-0ubuntu5 0
<dasen>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<kklimonda1> dasen: and what's the result of sudo apt-get update ?
<kklimonda1> it looks like you have an error in sources.list
<kklimonda1> the last line has only d
<dasen> that last line with the d was a paste error
<dasen> the sources.list doesn't have it
<dasen> here's the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<dasen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576760/
<kklimonda1> can you remove both ppas that fail to download and run apt-get update again?
<dasen> that was it!!!
<dasen> apt-get update wasn't functioning correctly!!
<dasen> because of the failled ppa's!
<dasen> thanks guys ^_^
<victory747> I have an Nvidia FX 5200 card, and have been having troubles getting unity (3D) to work with the nouveau driver.
<trism> victory747: did you install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental?
<victory747> is that from the standard repos, or experimental repos?
<trism> victory747: standard repos
<victory747> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental	7.10.1~git20110215.cc1636b6-0ubuntu2
<trism> victory747: it is in universe
<victory747> It's in.
<trism> victory747: then I don't know
<Daekdroom> I'd check if the nouveau experimental 3D support covers that card. It's kinda old.
<victory747> Unity 2D is working (although buggy).
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately, #nouveau has no 3D support.
<victory747> Compiz effects work with the classic desktop with this card and nouveau.
<victory747> What? I thought nouveau was a 3D driver.
<Daekdroom> It's a 2D driver.
<Daekdroom> The Gallium3D nvidia state tracker that you can use with it is still experimental
<Daekdroom> and there is no support for it.
<Daekdroom> even in the #nouveau channel
<victory747> oh, I see. So basically i need to wait for nvidia to release the 173 driver for the latest xorg.
<Daekdroom> Indeed.
<Daekdroom> after installing the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL in a terminal and pastebin the output, please.
<Daekdroom> It might happen that you do have 3D support, but given how recent the code is, it's still not ready to run Unity
<victory747> http://pastebin.com/zdm6jFBC  (but there are only four lines)
<Daekdroom> Yeah, the usual 4 lines that command outputs
<Daekdroom> and it seems you do have 3D support.
<victory747> glxgears runs
<victory747> like I said, the compiz effects (wobbly windows) works on classic desktop, so I assume 3D support is working
<victory747> but unity doesn't launch. things seem to crash
<Daekdroom> Compiz relies mostly on compositing.
<Daekdroom> It must be lacking a OpenGL instruction, no surprise there.
<victory747> Is this something that should be reported, or do I just need to wait?
<Daekdroom> As far as I know, you shouldn't report against libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental because that package is not supported
<Daekdroom> and the 3d support for nouveau will slowly progress anyway
<victory747> ok, so I guess it's back to the proprietary drivers for 3D support.
<victory747> Thanks for your help.
<frybye> hi - just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on a pc with dual boot win7 64x and ubuntu - the new grub does not offer win7 as a boot option - how to fix please.. need in detail because not so much linux background knowledge..
<frybye> - perhaps to explain - I have other pc so knew that the risk of problems with this was not so decisive.. need to get access back to win7 though..
<frybye> Hi - following ? not getting response on #ubuntu+1 but the soloution to this would be common to any ubuntu I guess.. here is the ?:hi - just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on a pc with dual boot win7 64x and ubuntu - the new grub does not offer win7 as a boot option - how to fix please.. need in detail because not so much linux background knowledge..
<donniezazen> Hi
<Severian> Howdy.  I reported a bug for alpha 3.  Somebody moved my bug from being listed as afftecting the installer, which is correct.  They moved it to say it is a virtualbox problem.  It does show up installing in virtualbox, but it shows up installing on a real computer, too.  How do I get it moved back?  It is bug 728775.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728775 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Alpha 3 Natty install hangs after "starting up the partitioner"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728775
<edgy> Hi, I installed natty in a new PC and cannot view any flash though flashplugin-installer is installed, what's missing?
<Guest6608> hi guys, my question may be classical: in 11.04, can I use gnome shell instead of unity?
<Guest6608> no one? i am a bit lost: gnome 3 or unity. and the 11.04 able to use gnome-shell... cause i read unity is more user friendly more no power users, it s more tactile orientated...
<Guest6608> but if i don t care about this?
<Guest6608> what should I do?
<Pici> Guest6608: Ubuntu still uses GDM, so you can select wich desktop environment you want by using the 'Sessions' selector at the login screen.
<Guest6608> Pici, thanks. So from gdm in 11.04 i can choose unity or gnome-shell?
<Pici> Guest6608: If you have gnome-shell installed, yes.
<Guest6608> ok this solves everything!
<Guest6608> and do you use a magic trackpad?
<Guest6608> (i like this one)
<Guest6608> cause i read 10.10 support was not as good as 10.04 ,... i d like to know what is about 11.04...
<Guest6608> oh: and in order to install gnome-shell, i must apt!get it. But then, is the gnome-shell –replace command needed?
<Guest6608> or will it be just a choice from gdm and "basta"?
<Pici> I'm not sure, sorry.
<brobostigon> good afternoon, 730099 just happened again, running unity, only weird thing i had open was chromium.
<brobostigon> this is getting frustrating.
<brobostigon> and i have reported it over to the guys and gals in #ubuntu-x
<IdleOne> bug 730099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730099 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup 0c40b170 (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000011)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730099
<brobostigon> i dont know what else to do.
<brobostigon> bug updated, with info about last lockup.
<Ian_Corne> did anyone else's networkmanager applet break?
<brobostigon> yes, it dies every so often, and you just have to restart it,
<Ian_Corne> any idea how? it doesn't even start for me :)
<brobostigon> alt + f2 , and nm-applet
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<brobostigon> it works.
<Ian_Corne> I just migrated disk drives
<brobostigon> ah.
<Ian_Corne> I think I have some permission issues
<brobostigon> :(
<Ian_Corne>   Error: (9) Connection ":1.161" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Ian_Corne> wonder how I can fix most of my permission errors..
<brobostigon> idont know much about NM, sorry.
<Ian_Corne> don't think it's just nm
<Ian_Corne> everything seemed to have gone to root:root
<brobostigon> hmm, not good.
<brobostigon> anyone i can prod, to get 730099 fixed?
<brobostigon> kindly prod*
<brobostigon> anyone got a eeepc 900 ssd, with the gpu in 730099, with natty, with all recent updates,who can confirm such a bug exists please.
<Trewas> brobostigon: there are quite a few bugs reported matching "i915gm gpu lockup"
<brobostigon> Trewas: when i reported it, there was no bug matching it, so i made a new one. all the others were different.
<Trewas> brobostigon: yeah, no idea if the same bug could cause different esr/ipehr numbers... fwiw my thinkpad x41 was also crashing in i915gm, but I didn't bother to report it
<brobostigon> Trewas: so do you get the same "gpu lockup" error when it happens in dmesg?
<edgy> Hi, I installed natty in a new PC and cannot view any flash though flashplugin-installer is installed, what's missing?
<Trewas> brobostigon: yes, I don't remember whether the esr/ipehr numbers were the same as in the older bug reports
<Trewas> and that computer is currently updating to win7 sp1, and will be for a few hours from the looks of it so I can't check :)
<brobostigon> Trewas: ok, maybe you couldfind out aput somesupport one it, so we canget it fixed, please.
<brobostigon> edgy: which browser are you using?
<edgy> brobostigon: I tried both firefox and chrome
<brobostigon> edgy: in chrome and FF, open a new tab, and have a look on about:plugins and see if it mentions flash,
<edgy> brobostigon: I don't have the pc now but I will check. Let's say i didn't found the plugin, what's the solution?
<brobostigon> edgy: if it doesnt mention flash, that means both FF and chrome cant see flash is there.
<brobostigon> edgy: i remember severalsolutions inthe past, but i am noyt the man to ask.
<brobostigon> sorry
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<brobostigon> afternoonings BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> morning brobostigon
<BluesKaj> my older 6yrold pc doesn't run the new kernel at all
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> BluesKaj: is it possibleto install an oldstyle kernel. like we had before?
<BluesKaj> brobostigon, well, I had to revert the older pc to 10.10 , but the new kernel was also installed (must be an upgrade) , so it still wouldn't boot the new one..I removed it and now all seems ok so far
<brobostigon> BluesKaj: ah, i see, weird.
<BluesKaj> the limitations of perfectly good pcs just because they have older HW :(
<brobostigon> agreed.
<BluesKaj> I hate to admit it , but it runs very well with W7
<patdk-wk> you didn't happen to attempt a -pae enabled kernel on a non-pae cpu?
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, pae? , not familiar with that term
<patdk-wk> enables memory >4gigs on 32bit cpu's
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, 2g RAM, 64bit amd cpu - venice 3200+ ,and I had to use the alternate install , because the live-cd wouldn't get past plymouth
<patdk-wk> your using 64bit kernel?
<BluesKaj> yes, 	 thought I'd try it for a change..was using 32bit previously , but the pc still needed the alternate to install 10.04 and 10.10
<BluesKaj> 32bit
<BluesKaj> maybe the nvidia graphics 7600gt ranks the pc higher up the foodchain somehow and tries to install kernels that will run with that card but not the rest of the HW....dunno for sure , that logic also seems flawed , so I really can't figure it.
<bjsnider> the only difference in terms of kernels would be if you have decided to use i386 but have 4gb or more RAM then you get the pae kernel so you can use the extra ram. otherwise everybody has the same kernel. even the pae change is trivial
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the kernel that itdoes run on is 2.6.36-22 , it upgraded to 2.6.36.-27, but failed to boot , so after 3 tries at repair broken pkges , and restarting X and kdm, I removed the new kernel and settled for the first one that installed
<bjsnider> you have broken packages?
<edgy> brobostigon: np, I will check that and report back later today
<brobostigon> edgy: ok, :)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, not anymore , it kept trying to fix some libs that had broken depends , but failed
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , take the plunge ?
<BluesKaj> ok, news ...bbiab
 * genii-around thinks about a swimming pool of coffee
<genii-around> BluesKaj: If you mean a dist-upgrade for today I'm doing it right now
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it should go ok , if your pc isn't to old...this pc is 3 yrs old and natty seems fine so far , afew flash crashes here and there , but nothing unexpected
<Daekdroom> My PC is about 3 months old and I get flash crashes too :p
<BluesKaj> my old amd compaq single core 64bit venice cpu can't handle the new 110.04 kernel(s)
<BluesKaj> rr 11.04
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, is it the PAE kernel or the generic x86 one?
<BluesKaj> it would be the generic, it's only got 2G ram
<Daekdroom> Not necessarily.
<Daekdroom> The PC I had before this had only 1G RAM and it installed the PAE kernel anyway
<BluesKaj> well, dunno much about pae , my understanding is if the installer detects more than 4Gram it installs the pae
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, how can you tell what's pae and what isn't
<BluesKaj> ?
<Daekdroom> CPU-wise?
<BluesKaj> kernelwise
<brobostigon> uname -a
<brobostigon> spits out the kernel present.
<Daekdroom> for example: Linux marcos-p6645br 2.6.38-5-generic-pae #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 17:48:56 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> what's the indicator that the kernel is pae ?
<enli> Is anybody able to run globalmenu (from google code)? Indicator appmenu has a memory leak.
<brobostigon> BluesKaj: is says so, in the kernel type.
<Daekdroom> enli, the bug has been reported
<brobostigon> BluesKaj: like in Daekdroom's example.
<Daekdroom> enli, it affects indicator-appmenu in GNOME2 and unity-panel-service in Unity.
<Daekdroom> I can try finding the bug # in here
<enli> Daekdroom: Ahh, sounds promising!
<enli> No updates since last 2-3 days though.
<BluesKaj> wel, I've never seen -pae in any kernels on either pc here
<Daekdroom> bug #722972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722972 in unity (Ubuntu) "small memory leak in unity-panel-service per use of global menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722972
<BluesKaj> Linux Media-Server 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> this pc ^
<Daekdroom> Preposterous. I made a bug report 3 days ago and no developer has confirmed or invalidated it :P
<enli> Daekdroom: My global menu not the appmenu from ubuntu used to work, but after adding gnome3 ppa and installing some gnome package which overwrote some file, it no longer works. I have already tried purging gnome3 ppa and reinstalling/reconfiguring the packages those were installed. Do you have any idea by chance which file it might be?
<Daekdroom> No idea.
<brobostigon> anyone here have an eeepc or other machine with natty, who can confirm 730099, please.
<BluesKaj> bbl, gonna work on the den-pc, I'll rejoin from there
<Daekdroom> bug #730099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730099 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup 0c40b170 (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000011)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730099
<charlie-tca> Unity seems rather less than intuitive for the new user. How do they find anything not in the launcher panels/dock/etc?
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, click the ubuntu icon at the top
<charlie-tca> Okay, I now have eight things I can use
<charlie-tca> I don't really want more apps, I just want to add a user
<charlie-tca> Seems to rather a difficult thing to find, not having used this before
<Daekdroom> Find More Apps
<Daekdroom> then you'll see a menu to select which kind of apps you want, next to the box in which you can search for apps
<Daekdroom> Select "system" or something like that
<charlie-tca> that makes no sense. I don't need apps
<Daekdroom> File a bug, then.
<Daekdroom> *bug report
<Daekdroom> But that's how you do it currently o.o
<charlie-tca> Sorry, being difficult, but this is not okay for new users to have to try and find crap
<Daekdroom> No biggie. It's being such a let down for me lately.
<Daekdroom> All these bugs :(
 * genii-around finishes update and reboots
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> firefox from the sidedock doesn't launch, but from terminal there are no problems
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<nlsthzn> the new bar to the right, any way to make it stay (once any application I use forces it to hide all other applications also go full screen and the bar stays hidden the whole time) - annoying?
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, do you have ccsm installed?
<Daekdroom> You can make it never hide.
<nlsthzn> Daekdroom: hmm, I do think I installed it ... so there is no shortcut key to re-size a maximised windows to fit and have the bar visible?
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, nope, the only way to do that is have every application not maximized.
<Daekdroom> so the best way is indeed making the launcher never hide
<nlsthzn> k... will give it a go and see how it works for me... cheers :)
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, the parameter you're looking for is under Ubuntu Unity Plugin, btw
<Daekdroom> "Hide Launcher" > Never
<nlsthzn> k, got it... cheers :)
<nlsthzn> Daekdroom: :/ that didn't work so well, after about 3 minutes all of the windows went full screen again, but was stuck behind the launcher bar which stayed showing :(
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, that's something I see everytime I change the launcher configuraton
<Daekdroom> *configuration
<Daekdroom> It ceases to happen after restarting the session.
<nlsthzn> Daekdroom: is that another way to say reboot? :p
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, not reboot, restarting the session ;)
<nlsthzn> sudo init 1 :D
<nlsthzn> it restarts
<Daekdroom> I was talking about logging off and going back to GDM.
<nlsthzn> ah, ok log on log off, check :D
<nlsthzn> cool, logged out, logged in ... now to see :D
<nlsthzn> any news when the new scroll bars will be implemented (they look uber sweet)?
<Mkaysi> <3 Unity 2D.
<Mkaysi> This is so stable when compared to Unity 3D.
<Mkaysi> Oh, sorry wrong channel.
<nlsthzn> lol
<HerrBert> networkmanager is crashing all the time, but I can not do a bug report, because it says the diagnosis packages are not installed, but I can not find any diagnosis packages fpr network manager... can u help?
<HerrBert> networkmanager is crashing all the time, but I can not do a bug report, because it says the diagnosis packages are not installed, but I can not find any diagnosis packages for network manager, can u help?
<HerrBert> is dbus-1-dbg the right package to get traces, since network-manager is "started" or very related to dbus?
<charlie-tca> You do not have to have an strace to submit a bug report, does apport give you a "file report" ?
<HerrBert> someone answered my question yet?
<charlie-tca> You do not have to have an strace to submit a bug report, does apport give you a "file report" ?
<HerrBert> no, it just provides me with a link to the "getting traces" page
<charlie-tca> If yo add the repositories, there is a network-manager-dbgsym package for debug symbols
<HerrBert> which do I have to add?
<HerrBert> and where?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<charlie-tca> under number 1, do echo "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse" |
<charlie-tca> sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list
<charlie-tca> that will add the repository with the dgbsym packages for debug symbols
<HerrBert> mkay
<zniavre_> good evening
<zniavre_> i f i want to try unity (3d) i need proper computer/video driver right ? does nvidia 173.14.xx are ok? does "nouveau" make unity (3d) working?
<nictrasavios> Why did they go with unity?
<nictrasavios> Seriously.... Im using it now.... it horrible. I can't do anything. The terminal is horribly hard to find :(
<nlsthzn> super key + type term... terminal... not that hard :)
<charlie-tca> use Ctrl+Alt+t to find it easy
<nlsthzn> even better
<nictrasavios> Ya but newbies dont know it
<nictrasavios> think of end users
<nictrasavios> going from gnome to unity
<nictrasavios> users who are.... well ex-windows end users.
<charlie-tca> Use this to find the shortcuts - http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity/28087#28087
<nictrasavios> Oh i know i know, im talkin about people who dont even know how to get x-chat let alone figure out shortcuts.
<charlie-tca> going from gnome to unity is not different than going from gnome to kde or xfce, you still learn different ways to do the same thing
<HerrBert> when adding the repositories I get many 404's when doing apt-get update
<charlie-tca> Yo added one, right, not all 4?
<nictrasavios> But some people like gnome, theve used it for years, there gonna hate ubuntu for this, they might even switch distrobutions, software consistancy is a major selling point for an OS.
<mhall119> nictrasavios: people who don't know how to get x-chat need a quick way to get to the terminal?
<nictrasavios> Heck, im stayin on 10.10 and praying 11.10 is gnome :/
<charlie-tca> then they can use classic desktop, which is similar, but they will hate gnome 3, which is also going to have big changes
<mhall119> 11.04 will be gnome
<charlie-tca> Gnome is also changing...
<HerrBert> I pretty much did what the webpage you posted said
<nictrasavios> mhall119, when they google "HOW DO I FIC DIS NOOOWWW!" and they get terminal commands...
<nictrasavios> yep.
<mhall119> in that case, I think pressing the Ubuntu logo'd button and typing "terminal" should be obvious enough
<charlie-tca> HerrBert: pretty much is not okay. You should have added a single line for Natty , not all 4 lines for stable releases. Otherwise you get a bunch of errors. Also, did you add the key it said to?
<charlie-tca> mhall119: it is not
<charlie-tca> That is not at all intuitive
<mhall119> what would be the more intuitive way of finding an installed application in Unity?
<charlie-tca> um, a menu?
<nictrasavios> dang it, i g2g, natualius is going haywire on 11.04
<mhall119> which menu?
<nictrasavios> c yahs before my system gets borked.
<charlie-tca> any menu
<mhall119> but which menu in Unity would you expect to find it in?
<charlie-tca> opening a thing that says "find apps" does not tell a user what to do
<mhall119> wait, is the problem finding the terminal specifically, of finding any app in Unity in general?
<charlie-tca> I can find things in any menu in kde, gnome, and xfce. Why does Unity think menus are harder than typing what you need?
<HerrBert> charlie-tca: I did 1 - 4, and when doing the update i get the 404's
<mhall119> charlie-tca: okay, I misunderstood the complaint, I thought he was saying that the terminal was harder to find that other apps in Unity
<mhall119> than other apps
<lcb> just in case anyone using easycap. after loading the module is it necessary to install the existing hack  for it?
<charlie-tca> HerrBert: then you did Number 2, which adds repositories that are not for natty, and will give the 404
<HerrBert> charlie-tca: ok, undid that, still getting "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]"
<charlie-tca> that is not the debug symbol repository. Did you just add that one?
<HerrBert> but now I have the symbold package
<HerrBert> =)
<lcb> just in case if anyone using easycap. after loading the module is it necessary to install the existing hack  for it?  (sorry.. had to repeat the question due to an outage here)
<judgen> does the nvidia binary driver work with natty now?
<Daekdroom> judgen, nvidia-current does
<Daekdroom> Not sure about the rest
<judgen> would i gain anything so far from upgrading from maverick to natty? or should i wait for the main release?
<judgen> it is more fun to play with the new software though
<Daekdroom> You'd gain bugs to deal with, for sure.
<judgen> are there newer kernels too?
<Daekdroom> 2.6.38
<judgen> or is that the same as in maverick
<Daekdroom> with the legendary performance patch
<Daekdroom> and unity!
<judgen> .37 i latest in maverick?
<Daekdroom> (which is still buggy)
<Daekdroom> Hm, I think it's 3.5
<Daekdroom> *.35
<Daekdroom> !info linux | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.5.19 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<judgen> i do not use gtk or unity so that does not matter to me.
<Daekdroom> !info linux maverick
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.27.35 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Daekdroom> yeah .35 in maverick
<judgen> ok then, im going to give it a whirl.
<arand> Does unity fall back on metacity in case of no acceleration?
<Daekdroom> arand, yes, it falls back to classic gnome
<Daekdroom> arand, in the future, it'll fall back to unity-2d, which will, if necessary, fall back to metacity
<arand> Right, good to know.
<arand> Thanks
<judgen> Anyone remember how to blacklist pulseaudio, disabling it from running at startup.
<lenios> judgen, mv /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> judgen, I just remove pulseaudio altogether
<BluesKaj> I haven't been able to find any benefits using pulseaudio
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, what do you use instead?
<judgen> Daekdroom: I just use ALSA, it works fine.
<BluesKaj> the bare essentials , alsa-base and alsa utils
<Daekdroom> Right. ALSA has a mixing server in userspace now
<judgen> is it possible to use the famebuffer in CLI while still using the nvidia binary module for X?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio just adds another layer of unecessary audio processing on most soundcards causing distortion and noise
<judgen> BluesKaj: That is why i wanted to rid myself of it. Started jittering after a while of playing.
<BluesKaj> judgen, Daekdroom , I think pulseaudio might beneficial to those with dedicated fancy soundcards , giving more input and output options etc
<BluesKaj> might be beneficial
<judgen> aaah
<Daekdroom> I wish Ubuntu would move to OSSv4 someday.
<judgen> i use a emu10k card from creative labs..
<judgen> has worked with alsa for ages
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, I thought OSS was depracated
<judgen> BluesKaj: Is not OSS used in all the BSD distros as well as in haiku?
<BluesKaj> judgen, yeah , I had one of those yrs ago
<BluesKaj> judgen, I have no idea about BSD
<judgen> BluesKaj: i put it in after the dsp in the crappy realtek integrated gave up.
<judgen> BluesKaj: ALSA is very linux specific
<Daekdroom> Doesn't the L stand for Linux?
<judgen> wonder what will happen now that i have mv'd the akonadi binaries away.
<judgen> Advanced Linux Audio Architecture i think
<judgen> but i might be wrong on that.
<BluesKaj> yeah judgen , exactly
<judgen> But the second a was made into sound later...
<judgen> so it became ALSA instead of ALAA
<judgen> dunno why
<judgen> so long ago, that noome remembers except for the people involved
<BluesKaj> I have a coaxaudio out feeding my HTReceiever of an elcheapo integrated nvidia soundchip , and I'm happy enuff with results..movies/music look and sound fine
<BluesKaj> off an an elcheapo
<judgen> BluesKaj: Nvidia does not do sound cards afaik.. the make the bridge for their licensed Realtek crap.
<judgen> i really wish realtek would go out of the sound area and focus om what they are better at.
<BluesKaj> ahhh, judgen ok , thought it was another nvidia royalty type licence, like my 2 nvidia cards , both made by different manufacturers
<BluesKaj> mvidia graphics cards
<judgen> i am off for a reboot... laterz!
<BluesKaj> ok, good luck
<zzillezz> trying to install alpha3 hasn't been as smooth as alpha2 ...
<zzillezz> to put it mildly :-)
<zzillezz> but it the end ... here i am
<mwilson1023> argh, I recently added the PPA package for gnome-do and failed.
<mwilson1023> for some reason my software sources is GONE from my menus.
<mwilson1023> what is the command for removing a PPA address?
<mwilson1023> wrong page...
<Daekdroom> mwilson1023, software sources no longer shows up in the menu by default. You can get there through synaptic
<arand> Software sources are available through the software centre instead...
<mwilson1023> synaptic. meh,
<mwilson1023> thanks
<BluesKaj> I'll epeat here as well, mwilson1023,alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , you can comment the ppa repos line with a # or remove the ppa
<BluesKaj> repeat
<mwilson1023> ty BluesKaj
<mwilson1023> but it doesn't bring up gedit or anything :(?
<BluesKaj> yw . mwilson1023 :)
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 should bring up the runbox
<mwilson1023> no I got that lol, but when you goto the sources.list, nothing pops up.
<mwilson1023> I went to it manually
<mwilson1023> BluesKaj, my ppa isn't there
<mwilson1023> BluesKaj, this comes up when I update:
<mwilson1023> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<BluesKaj> mwilson1023, ok , then it has to be in the software center
<mwilson1023> btw, it was gnome do svn
<mwilson1023> I'll restart. it says to check my internet connection.
<BluesKaj> well, that' because you are running natty, the natty repos won't see the pld maverick ppa ,
<BluesKaj> old
<BluesKaj> gawd another svn victim
<BluesKaj> svn is clunky for me,,never understood it and still don't see any benefitv from using it
<Guest3863> is the proposed respository safe to enable and update just for wishful thinking
<Daekdroom> avis, it's useless for now
<avis> ok
<avis> no solution for compiz ?
<avis> work arounds ?
<avis> anything that would keep my system stop from being restarted ?
<avis> disappearing borders,etc
<avis> did a config file take the place of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-08
<jfi> it is generated since maverick during boot
<LLStarks> hi, how do i reset the unity launcher?
<LLStarks> or remove its config files
<Daekdroom> LLStarks, what's wrong with it?
<Daekdroom> As far as I know, the only thing you can edit is its behaviour (never hide, autohide etc) and the launchers
<LLStarks> i want to restore default icons
<LLStarks> and there's no software center icon
<LLStarks> which is shameful
<Daekdroom> I don't quite remember how it looks by default..
<lwizardl> is there anyone working on fixing the Intel HDMI audio card support for 11.04 ? Just wondering since I have this and on both versions of 10.X (04/10) its partially broken
<histo> lwizardl: hav eyou checked launchpad?
<lwizardl> histo, nope I asked in the regular channel and was directed here
<arand> !lp | histo
<ubottu> histo: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<arand> Oh
<arand> !lp | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<lwizardl> thanks
<micahg> anyone see a stray soffice.bin process on natty?
<judgen> Howdy
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/QEECE.png > i still get some wrong "display" on unity-2d panel
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<zniavre_> does nvidia-173 works on natty please?
<susundberg> no
<zniavre_> susundberg,  thank you
<zniavre_> nouveau can handle unity  (3d) ?
<RawChid>  Hi, I'm translating Ubuntu. Can anybody tell me what "Apps" are?
<Tm_T> applications
<RawChid> Are those the same as "Applications"
<RawChid> These words are used in Unity and I thought about iPhone/iPad Apps.
<RawChid> Examples: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Tm_T> Apps is just shorthand for Applications, same pretty much everywhere
<RawChid> Yeah, I was aware of that. But just to be sure
<RawChid> Is there a reason to switch to using the word "App" instead of Applications?
<Tm_T> it's shorter, and widely used shorthand
<Tm_T> can't think of any other reason, but cannot think of any reason why not either
<RawChid> Well, for me (as a Dutch guy) it's a bit confusing.
<RawChid> We haven't a shorter translation for it, so in Dutch it'll remains "Application"
<visual1ce> hi
<alexanbj> in unity alpha 3 functionality to resize the dash was added
<alexanbj> but how do i do that? it fills the entire view here and theres nothing to grab in the bottom right corner
<callaghan> alexanbj: afaik, on netbooks it's always fullscreen
<callaghan> alexanbj: otherwise, there should be a button to drag at the lower right corner...
<alexanbj> aha, so that's why
<alexanbj> but laptop != netbook? :p
<callaghan> alexanbj: it depends on the screen resolution; my netbook has 1024x600 ;)
<callaghan> alexanbj: here the dash is fullscreen by default; otherwise, it should look like the pictures here, and you should be able to resize it: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-3-released/
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> is there any way to rearrange the panel... i'd like the max, min and close buttons on the top right
<visual1ce> in unity
<visual1ce> natty
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<veloc1ty> hi.. is there a way to get fglrx running with natty yet?
<insanity99> hey guys, is unity optional?
<ior3k> insanity99: in what sense?
<insanity99> can i still use gnome
<IdleOne> the classic desktop, yes.
<insanity99> unity isn't for me
<ior3k> insanity99: yup, just choose "classic desktop" as your session
<ior3k> I'm still using gnome, too, but I'll probably jump to unity-2d
<insanity99> ok, think they will be slowly phasing it out or gnome will have continued support?
<ior3k> I hear it supports xmonad
<ior3k> well, gnome2 will be discontinued at some point
<ior3k> I think ubuntu will still provide gnome3 support
<ior3k> for the record, I think developing unity was a great move
<insanity99> yeah, i love gnome. with gnome i need no desktop shortcuts, i can find anything i need real quick
<insanity99> really? why? i dont hate it or anything, just want to know your opinion]
<ior3k> because they're being bold enough to try new things
<Daekdroom> GNOME3 is not going to be included in Ubuntu 11.04
<Daekdroom> Gnome Shell (which is only part of Gnome 3, not all of it) will be available in the repos in the future
<ior3k> oh, from reading Mark's posts I got the impression it would
<ior3k> I'm not the most informed person about all things Ubuntu, though
<Daekdroom> All Gnome apps are still 2.32 in 11.04
<ior3k> Daekdroom: that's due to stability concerns, right? I assume Gnome3 will eventually be included?
<Daekdroom> ior3k, not in 11.04
<insanity99> aint broken, dont fix it i guess
<ior3k> right, I mean after that
<Daekdroom> In 11.10 they will, iirc
<Daekdroom> There's a blueprint regarding that somewhere in launchpad
<Daekdroom> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-gnome3
<insanity99> whens the next lts?
<Daekdroom> 12.04
<insanity99> ok
<BUGabundo> evening
<MTecknology> gall darnit.. apty go breaky
<genii-around> Hm. I wonder if  the " * Work around build failure in bash-static on amd64." in changelog for bash_4.2-0ubuntu2 possibly what's causing this other non-writing of .bash_history thing at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/728843
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728843 in bash (Ubuntu) "After bash 4.2 update in Natty, .bash_history is no longer updated when terminal window is closed using the window manager's "X" button" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> looks like vim-runtime has yet to be published
<MTecknology> Maybe when I get back from a short trip (~1hr) i'll be able to update vim
<Daekdroom> I better stop subscribing to every bug I encounter in natty
<techbreak> I don't like unity in natty .. how do i remove it and get maverick desktop look ?
<Daekdroom> techbreak, in login screen, pick Classic Gnome instead of ubuntu desktop edition
<techbreak> Daekdroom: i have "log in automatically" in my ubuntu
<Daekdroom> techbreak, disable that once. I think that after you pick Classic Gnome one time, it'll default to it.
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> just log out
<BUGabundo> and pick
<techbreak> Daekdroom: ok
<Daekdroom> Or that.
<techbreak> BUGabundo: log out and pick?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> logout
<techbreak> BUGabundo: ok I got. :) ok
<BUGabundo> click on the users
<BUGabundo> then before passwork
<BUGabundo> choose the Window Manager to use
<BUGabundo> on the bottom bar
<techbreak> BUGabundo: okie thanks I will check that :)
<markfletcher> anyone had any issues with networkmanager breaking?
<drc> BUGabundo: Just out of curiosity...what if one has "auto login" enabled, how would one change that?
<techbreak> I have one more problem with another laptop
<BUGabundo> markfletcher: wfm
<BUGabundo> drc: its stil timed
<drc> BUGabundo: thanks
<techbreak> when i give update-manager -d in alt+f2 the update of natty doesn't show :(
<techbreak> how do i upgade it then ?
<BUGabundo> techbreak: do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> but are you on natty alreadty?
<BUGabundo> or maverick ?
<techbreak> BUGabundo: one laptop natty one maverick
<techbreak> i want to change maverick one to natty now BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> natty won't have anything to upgrade to
<BUGabundo> maverick should work
<techbreak> BUGabundo: no not that one another one
<BUGabundo> remove any 3rd party ppa or repo
<techbreak> ok M cheking ur command
<techbreak> BUGabundo: how do i remove that ?
<BUGabundo> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<BUGabundo> and comment (add #) each line that isn't the oficial repo
<techbreak> do-release-upgrade -d is not working :(
<BUGabundo> that's strange
<BUGabundo> it *should* work
<BUGabundo> sorry, but not sure what to say or guide you
<BUGabundo> please file a bug, so the mantainer can take a look
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-bug  do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug  do-release-upgrade
<techbreak> BUGabundo: okie
<techbreak> one more thing
<techbreak> which lines to add # ?
<techbreak> all the stuffs which don;t have maverick in it ?
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, techbreak, it comments all the unnoficial repos by default
<BUGabundo> well, even those with maverick can be comment, cause they could be from PPA
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: what does? the upgrade tool? yes
<BUGabundo> but he is not able to run it
<Daekdroom> It remove all PPAs before upgrading too
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> He's going to do it manually?
<BUGabundo> hope not
<techbreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577587/
<BUGabundo> I don't recommend it
<BUGabundo> specially if he is not able to work his way around it
<techbreak> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577587/
<BUGabundo> techbreak: sincerely , based on this little talk, and all your questions, I don't feel like you should be running natty
<techbreak> BUGabundo: but why the update managear is not showing upgarde option ?
<BUGabundo> that I don't know
<BUGabundo> hence why I asked you to file a bug
<BUGabundo> it will collect the needed data, and have the most adqueated person looking at it
<techbreak> BUGabundo: ok
<Daekdroom> I wonder if his system is set to show only LTS releases
<techbreak> Daekdroom: no i just checked the settings
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: maybe
<BUGabundo> but on maverick ?
<BUGabundo> not expected
<techbreak> BUGabundo: i just checked settings... its fine Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i downgrade compiz to 0.8
<Daekdroom> e01, why?
<coz_> hey all
<e01> Daekdroom, because with 0.9 i get decrease of the visual speeds
<e01> i can`t resize windows, when switching about windows they move choppy
<e01> with 0.8 i had no problems
<Daekdroom> e01, are you sure it's not related to videocard drivers?
<e01> :) yes
<e01> i see this problem few months ago, when i switched to the 0.9, i thinked in natty with new xorg and new compiz and new drivers all will works as before but no
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> how do I put the menu bar back into the app windows, in 11.04?
<Daekdroom> gordonjcp, are you using unity?
<gordonjcp> Daekdroom: I have no idea
<Daekdroom> Riiight. Do you have the sidebar launcher?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> it's actually quite like a Mac lying on its side
<Daekdroom> That means you're using Unity, and you can't move the menu bar back to window apps in unity, for now atleast.
<gordonjcp> ugh
<Daekdroom> You can move back to Classic GNOME, tho
<Daekdroom> All you have to do is logout and pick "Classic gnome" in the bottom bar before you enter your password
<gordonjcp> is moving the menu bar back to the window likely to come along in Unity?
<Daekdroom> gordonjcp, not sure
<gordonjcp> tbh the whole "menu bar stuck to the top of the screen" is what's kept me from being able to use Mac OS
<gordonjcp> can the launcher go at the bottom?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<gordonjcp> yeah, I noticed
<gordonjcp> it hard-locked the machine when I dragged it
<gordonjcp> probably won't stick with Unity then, I've got about ten years of muscle-memory wired up for a dock at the bottom of the screen
<gordonjcp> how do I open more than one terminal in Unity?
<gordonjcp> apart from wave the mouse around until the menu appears, then File->Open Terminal
<gordonjcp> surely if double-clicking the launcher icon launches one, double-clicking again should launch another
<Daekdroom> The other easiest way is using Dash.
<Daekdroom> You can file a bug asking for that, really.
<gordonjcp> ah, right
<gordonjcp> no firebug in FF4
<gordonjcp> bye
<gordonjcp> I don't understand Unity
<gordonjcp> presumably it's designed for people cleverer than me
<coz_> gordonjcp,  :)  I doubt it
<Daekdroom> There are a lot of stuff I don't like about Unity, but none involves that
<gordonjcp> coz_: maybe it's designed for people who have never used a computer and therefore have no preconceived ideas about how desktops and applications work
<coz_> gordonjcp,  what unity should be is a neatly designed interface for a netbook which also means a small monitor/screen
<gordonjcp> coz_: I've been trying for ten minutes to bring a window to the foreground
<gordonjcp> I can't figure out how to do it
<coz_> gordonjcp,  it should be as simple as clicking the window
<gordonjcp> coz_: I can't click it, it's behind the browser
<gordonjcp> if I click the terminal icon in the side bar, they appear, but then they disappear again when I click anything else
<gordonjcp> and the browser disappears too
<coz_> gordonjcp,  if you click upper panel...does it lest the opend windows  or if you hit scale or expo ‌ compiz
<gordonjcp> it's like one of those puzzle games where you've got to turn off all the lights, but pressing each button turns some off and some on
<coz_> does it list them rather
<gordonjcp> the bar at the top?
<Daekdroom> gordonjcp, it gets so easier when you learn the keyboard shortcuts
<coz_> gordonjcp,  let me log of on the other system and bring up unity ..hold on
<gordonjcp> nothing happens if I click on it
<gordonjcp> alt-f2 doesn't bring up a run box
<Daekdroom> That one is getting fixed soon
<gordonjcp> hmmm
<gordonjcp> this is too hard
<gordonjcp> oh great, it's obliterated menu.lst
<gordonjcp> now I can't even dual-boot
<coz_> gordonjcp,  you can temporarily install grun and set that with a keybinding
<gordonjcp> oh, no - it just creates its on /boot and doesn't bother to mount mine
<gordonjcp> *own
<gordonjcp> okay, so I need to reinstall grub then
<coz_> gordonjcp, mm  ytou are correct about several opened windows... I cant find a way to bring       one forward here either
<yofel_> shouldn't happen as long as /boot is properly in fstab
<gordonjcp> yofel: I can't tell if it is or not, /etc/fstab is all full of UUIDs
<yofel> gordonjcp: any reason you were still using grub1 ?
<gordonjcp> yofel: yes
<yofel> gordonjcp: sudo blkid will list all UUIDs
<gordonjcp> I rarely use Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> and that's the only thing that uses grub1 dodgyness
<coz_> gordonjcp,  oh wait... just click on the icon in the Launcher to bring the window forward into focuss
<gordonjcp> coz_: right, but then it closes all the other windows
<coz_> gordonjcp,  no it pushes them into the background ... at least it does here
<Daekdroom> It pushes them into the background here
<gordonjcp> coz_: hm, it closes firefox and leaves the terminal windows open here
<coz_> gordonjcp,  try clicking the firefox icon again
<gordonjcp> right, anyway, short of zeroing out the disk and starting from scratch, how do I get grub1 back?
<gordonjcp> coz_: that plops firefox over everything again, and I'm back where I started
<coz_> gordonjcp,  you would have to reinstall via a live cd
<gordonjcp> oh, great
<gordonjcp> I knew I'd regret this ;-)
<coz_> gordonjcp,  well on a netbook system there is only so much room ... so much realestate
<coz_> gordonjcp,  thus the reason for global menu
<gordonjcp> coz_: so why are they pushing a netbook WM for a desktop?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  or you can change sessions  to either classic gnome  or classic gnome (no effects)
<gordonjcp> I'm increasingly concerned about some of the design decisions in Ubuntu and Gnome
<coz_> gordonjcp,  it is not designed for desktop,,, global menu is useless on a monitor larger than 15"
<gordonjcp> coz_: so why is it the default?
<yofel> unity is a ubuntu only decision - I personally haven't tried gnome3 yet
<coz_> and completely dumb on dual monitors
<gordonjcp> so is it unity, or gnome 2 in 11.04?
<yofel> both
<coz_> gordonjcp,  well it is probably default because of the new design and implimentation of compiz 0.9.x  replacing mutter,,  and because the previous netbook used mutter which was a resouce hog
<Daekdroom> GNOME 2 Apps + Unity as a Shell
<yofel> you can choose at login
<coz_> resource
<Daekdroom> Gnome Shell looks sooo neat
<Daekdroom> Too bad it's unstable.
<coz_> gordonjcp,  I personally dont use Unity  nor do I like gnome shell
<coz_> gordonjcp,  I have a dual monitor system
<gordonjcp> coz_: I don't even use Ubuntu, most of the time
<gordonjcp> it's too complicated
<Daekdroom> coz_, I didn't use Gnome Shell much because it messed up everything, but what's wrong with it?
<coz_> gordonjcp, oh !  complicated?/ wow thats the first time I heard that :")
<Daekdroom> What bothers me most about Unity is how it's done.
<gordonjcp> coz_: it's a PITA to set up
<Daekdroom> It uses images everywhere. Fullscreen Dash is slow as hell
<gordonjcp> coz_: I'm annoyed about this grub2 thing; it's a bit bloody rude just flattening someone's boot sector without asking
<yofel> gordonjcp: it's a PITA to configure (that's why I personally use KDE) but it's not that bad...
<coz_> gordonjcp,  wow again... in terms of PITA to set up ...again a first :)
<gordonjcp> now I've got god knows how much work to do to get my machine back to a usable state
<gordonjcp> coz_: well, sound is broken by default, the stupid "close button on the wrong side" thing...
<coz_> gordonjcp,  log off  type in your password then before hitting enter  change to classic gnome  or classic gnome (no effects)
<gordonjcp> coz_: right, but I don't see how that unbreaks grub
<coz_> gordonjcp,  close buttons can be changed is a jiffy
<coz_> gordonjcp,  of course it wont fix grub
<gordonjcp> coz_: yes, but it's annoying, and they should have been left alone
<gordonjcp> coz_: right, well, that's my immediate problem
<coz_> gordonjcp,  I agree in concept with you
<coz_> gordonjcp,  but  ...there it is :)
<coz_> gordonjcp,  you can go here and use t his how to to reinstall grub   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<coz_> gordonjcp,  also  you can simply  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  unity
<gordonjcp> I haven't got a livecd
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah ok..I was going to say read that through several times to get  your bearings
<gordonjcp> right, so is there going to be an option to install 11.04 when it comes out without it flattening everything else on the machine?
<gordonjcp> or are you going for the full-on Windows XP "our way or no way" thing?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  well what you see in 11.04 right now is the way it will essentially be,, I am assuming... it only has 2 months left so I doubt any major change is going to take place
<judgen> is there a list of packages that is going to be updated for natty?
<coz_> gordonjcp, "flatttening"  I am not sure what you mean by that
<judgen> I am still thinking about amiwm... it is ofcourse a minor matter, as most can build it themselves. but still.
<Daekdroom> gordonjcp, you probably didn't set the /boot partition in the partitioner.
<judgen> The one in the repo is from 1998
<Daekdroom> !info amiwm
<gordonjcp> Daekdroom: it didn't offer me a partitioner
<ubottu> amiwm (source: amiwm): The Amiga look alike window manager. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20.48-8 (natty), package size 92 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Daekdroom> gordonjcp, it should have.
<judgen> gordonjcp: yup old as shit
<coz_> judgen,  is there a newer source version?
<judgen> gordonjcp: does not even have clock in the bar or even resonable icon minimization
<judgen> coz_: yes
<judgen> 2010
<judgen> ftp://ftp.lysator.liu.se/pub/X11/wm/amiwm/amiwm0.21pl2.tar.gz
<Daekdroom> judgen, is it available in debian?
<gordonjcp> judgen: ?
<coz_> judgen,  oh! mm ... interesting it is that old in the repo
<Daekdroom> Because most packages are pulled from there.
<judgen> gordonjcp: it is not in debian sadly
<gordonjcp> judgen: what isn't?
<Daekdroom> judgen, you do realize that gordonjcp is not taking part in this conversation? :P
<judgen> i talked to the repo manager of that part, and he said "when i get time"
<coz_> gordonjcp,  what media did you use to install natty?
<gordonjcp> coz_: I upgraded from the previous version
<judgen> Daekdroom: ooh sorry
<Daekdroom> judgen, debian's or ubuntu's?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah  so this is not a clean install
<judgen> Daekdroom: the pm of debian
<coz_> gordonjcp,  that is why you didnt get a partitioner
<gordonjcp> Munching Midwife, or whatever the hell it's called
<judgen> not the ubuntu one
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> We're past feature freeze, unfortunately.
<judgen> Daekdroom: So an update to a package is impossible?
<Daekdroom> judgen, bugfix releases and essential updates are still allowed.
<judgen> Daekdroom: i think a due 12year to modern release would make it =P
<judgen> maybe there is just not as many amiga refugees out there anymore.
<gordonjcp> I've got a couple of Amigas
<gordonjcp> right, here goes
 * psusi misses dungeon master and star wars on the amiga
<gordonjcp> \o/
<yofel> judgen: a package update is still possible, but requires an FFE
<gordonjcp> okay, my kernel and initrd are in a bit of a funny place, but it works
<judgen> gordonjcp: I do to, i used to use my master amiga 1200+mediator+voodoo5+blizzardPPC250+256mb ram+g4 slotter@400mhz. And ofcourse a SBC with an intel pentium M 1,8ghz. That was an awsome machine... it burned up, so i sold the parts on ebay.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-09
<judgen> yofel: FFE
<gordonjcp> judgen: bit of a beast
<yofel> !ffe | judgen
<ubottu> judgen: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<gordonjcp> judgen: I must go and pick up my old Mega STE from my mate's studio
<judgen> yofel: Could it possible to add it to the update list for ocelot then?
<judgen> amiwm is tiny. Making the binary only takes a few seconds on a 2ghz machine.
<yofel> judgen: we only sync amiwn from debian currently, so it should preferebly be updated there, it will be auto-synced for O then
<judgen> yofel: aah so "when he gets time for it" is the way it is.
<gordonjcp> right, thanks for all the help
<gordonjcp> the grub thing is a bit of a nasty gotcha
<judgen> the debian people probably have more important things to do than cater to a few amiga expatriates.
<gordonjcp> I haven't got FreeBSD and Haiku working again yet, but at least I've got Arch back
<judgen> gordonjcp: How can haiku not work? what did you do?!
<judgen> =D
<gordonjcp> judgen: I just haven't put the entries back into grub yet
<judgen> gordonjcp: aaah...
<judgen> gordonjcp: coded anything with BeIDE(or equivalent) in beos or haiku?
<coz_> ooo I havent worked with BeOs for some time
<judgen> coz_: BeOS in it self is dead but the legacy lives on in Haiku
<gordonjcp> judgen: not yet, I plan on porting my SDR app across
<judgen> gordonjcp: what kind of app?
<coz_> judgen,  I know I have had it installed but I still have BeOs 5.1 here in its orginal box :)
<gordonjcp> judgen: software-defined radio
<judgen> coz_: no you do not. 5.1 was never released except as on a single CD to beta testers.
<gordonjcp> judgen: it actually does work in Ubuntu, but because it requires jack it does Bad Things to the Ubuntu sound system
<coz_> judgen,  it comes with the update
<judgen> coz_: 5.01 sounds probable
<coz_> judgen,  rather  yes sorry  5.01
<coz_> well actuall y let me op0en the box
<coz_> judgen,  it is 5.0.3
<gordonjcp> judgen: https://github.com/gordonjcp/lysdr
<judgen> coz_: Gobe CD?
<coz_> judgen,  yes
<judgen> coz_:  =D
<coz_> :)
<judgen> coz_: then you got CL-Amp for free
<judgen> awsome app
<coz_> judgen,  also bought all of the books  including BeOS bible lol
<judgen> coz_: Scot Hacker is a good writer.
<judgen> too bad that he mostly does macos X books now
<coz_> :(
<coz_> ah BeOs memories :)
<judgen> He is a aquaintance of mine, i will ask him if he could not do a Haiku bible once it is R1 released.
<judgen> i think he will.. that BeOS bible sold more than a million copies.
<coz_> judgen,  ooo cool
<gordonjcp> judgen: heh
<coz_> judgen,  I have said this many times... I am only on ubuntu because of sun java :)  and my nephew who worked with alleheny ludlum steel who ran BeOs with a minimal java installation woujld not give me the cd :)
<judgen> Anyone that has not had the priviligie of reading thtat book. IT IS HUGE! and it is also awsome.
 * gordonjcp turns to look at the bookshelf - ah, there it is beside the Citroën CX workshop manual and some Python books, The BeOS Bible
<coz_> :)
<judgen> coz_: Bryan Varner has a total working java+swing working on BeOS.
<judgen> but he can not release it
<coz_> judgen,  damn him lol
<gordonjcp> licensing issues?
<judgen> yes
<gordonjcp> ugh
<judgen> if everyone could settle on the basics. 1 MIT/BSD/LTH license, 2.GPL and others like them and finally NOTHING!
<judgen> I mean i can just keep my code, but it should be illegal to sell people food without an declaration of content.
<gordonjcp> judgen: maybe he can port Dalvik instead
<judgen> same with code
<judgen> gordonjcp: I think java will die for certain now that oracle owns it.
<gordonjcp> judgen: I only have a P4 3GHz, so it's not like I'll miss it much
<judgen> it will be not for "c.o.r.e" but create once run on oracle producs.
<gordonjcp> create once, run like a two-legged dog on anything less than an eight-core nuclear-powered ubermachine
<judgen> java has a few strengths that is har too look by, but the flaws is surely insurmountable when looking at modular and portable c code.
<gordonjcp> judgen: I seriously wonder what will happen if Oracle get nasty over Android's java-like Dalvik
<judgen> gordonjcp: They will kill java for googles own language
<gordonjcp> it's supposed to be a clean-room implementation of JVM opcodes in a not-very-Java-like framework
<judgen> and thus not be the bad guy
<judgen> and all will conform
<gordonjcp> I can easily see how Google will then go "O RLY?" and bring out a drop-in replacement that looks like Python
<judgen> oracle had the possibility to rule the office world with openoffice but went "nah i do not care" and now libreoffice is the highest downloaded product on cnet even for windows.
<judgen> the linguistics of the libreoffice supporters helped alot though... even lied and said that the ooo.o would not be updated as much
<coz_> what is ibm's office suite named ... sorry for temporary change of topic
<judgen> coz_: Lotus
<judgen> coz_: they bought the company at max value and ruined it.
<judgen> IBM is good at that.
<coz_> judgen,  oh?  darn I was hoping to try it out
<Patrickdk> ya, ms is totally pushing against openoffice with the whole, 30day trial pre-installed on all win7 systems
<Patrickdk> most all my coworkers are confused and think the system comes with office
<judgen> coz_: it is still available, but i would say it is just as outdated as os/2
<coz_> judgen,  ah ok  , darn
<judgen> Patrickdk: they are in for a treat when they have used it for 30 days and can not open their files.
<Patrickdk> yep
<coz_> blackmail of sorts
<Patrickdk> they don't believe me till I pop the about screen up
<judgen> and no other office suite supports the lousy crap xml format that microsoft tried to make the standard
<judgen> ODF for the win there.
<coz_> judgen,  mm  I though abiword did  ,,, I am probably wrong
<coz_> thought
<itaylor57> came in late what is the topic?
<judgen> coz_: it supports office 2007 WORD documents.
<judgen> nothing more
<coz_> judgen,   ah ok  I havent used that in a while either
<Random832> how broken is +1 today?
<judgen> the only suite i use nowdays is koffice. I know it is not as sophisticated as many other apps,, but until now i did fine with just sc and nano
<judgen> Random832: Not at all at the time of my install.
<judgen> i still hate the indicator crap though..
<Random832> indicator crap?
<itaylor57> how is libre?
<judgen> Random832: indicator service... horrible idea. Also i dislike pulseaudio, but for purely different reasons.
<coz_> itaylor57,  in all honesty ,, since I never really used openoffice much  they look the same and function the same as far as I can tell
<Daekdroom> Currently, I'm hating appmenu the most.
 * Random832 has no idea anything about the New Ubuntu UI
<judgen> itaylor57: atm, it is pretty much a close fork to ooo.o but with a few changes.
<Daekdroom> Because it's losing the application's menu when I minimize the app =/
<Daekdroom> judgen, well, it has more than a few changes
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu never shipped the original OpenOffice.
<itaylor57> judgen: will I have installed it, but haven't used it much yet
<coz_> Daekdroom,  you mean the global menu hicky?
<Daekdroom> coz_, yeah
<charlie-tca> Random832: it is only a little bit broken today
<judgen> Daekdroom: The problem with gnome apps will be solved.. no more minimize button =D
<Random832> hey, should i install 32 bit or 64?
<coz_> Daekdroom,  yeah I understand the frustration with it
<judgen> Random832: how much memory do you have?
<charlie-tca> small things like the desktop not coming up when you login, etc
<Daekdroom> judgen, lack of minimize button is not planed for unity. Only Gnome Shell. >.>
<Random832> 2GB
<psusi> Random832, if you have a 64bit processor, then you should install 64bit
<Random832> is there any benefit to _not_ installing 64-bit?
<judgen> Random832: then go with 32 bit as you will have better speeds an less overhead.
<Daekdroom> Random832, less RAM usage, Wine doesn't give you headaches?
<Random832> if i want to run windows apps i'll run in virtualbox
<psusi> Random832, mostly if you want to install third party proprietary software that only comes as 32bit
<Random832> psusi: can't you get 32-bit libraries?
<psusi> judgen, 64bit is generally faster
<charlie-tca> Random832: with 4 gb or less ram, there is little gain installing 64bit
<judgen> psusi: no because you have memory access blocks that are bigger. so you are wrong.
<psusi> Random832, you CAN, but it's a royal pain in the arse
<Random832> is it possible to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit?
<Random832> or, from 64-bit to 32-bit?
<judgen> psusi: on large memory systems 4+gb you are very correct
<Daekdroom> No.
<coz_> Random832, that sounds like a reinstallation thingy there :)
<psusi> judgen, not really, no, you don't... and it is faster because it has a heck of a lot more general purpose registers and thus, has to rely IO to the stack less
<charlie-tca> actually, it is not much faster, since it still uses so many 32bit libraries
<Daekdroom> psusi, that makes a difference in, let me see, video decoding, (de)compressing files and such?
<judgen> charlie-tca: gp
<psusi> charlie-tca, what does?
<Daekdroom> if you don't want any of those..
<charlie-tca> 64bit linux
<psusi> Daekdroom, yea, those are generally the areas where you will notice it the most
<Daekdroom> I don't think it pays off, honestly.
<charlie-tca> There still are not a ton of 64bit libraries to support it, thus the performance gains are not there without big ram
<Daekdroom> I have 4G and I'm using x86.
<psusi> charlie-tca, no... only 32 bit apps use 32 bit libs and those generally only are seen for the aforementioned 32 bit only proprietary third party software
<charlie-tca> no
<coz_> example?
<Daekdroom> and it takes so much RAM.
<charlie-tca> that is not true, since the libraries are copied from 32bit directory to the 64bit directory
<psusi> charlie-tca, every single library on a default 64 bit Ubuntu install is 64 bit
<Daekdroom> If he's talking about 2G running VirtualBox VMs? Forget about 64bits.
<itaylor57> will I am a programmer so I like being able to create 32/64 bit code
<gordonjcp> meh
<gordonjcp> you kids with your 32-bit processors
<judgen> psusi: The problem with 64bit adressing unless it is done correctly (all amd, and intel core2 or later) does not have this problem but all that is still using core1 and older systems will actually bebefit from both binary size (thus reducin cache activity) and much more.
<gordonjcp> 22-bit ftw
<Random832> ok
<judgen> gordonjcp: Extended windows 3.11?
<gordonjcp> PDP11/73
<Random832> can i share a firefox profile between linux and windows if i symlink it
<coz_> a milkshake with 32 straws or a milshake with 64 straws
<psusi> judgen, the more ample register supply tends to more than make up for the slightly larger code size
<judgen> Random832: no, but depends on who symlinks it anf if it is a folder, yes.
<Random832> wait, huh?
<judgen> Random832: It this on an an ntfsvolume?
<gordonjcp> x86 is bloat
<gordonjcp> want a prediction for the second decade of the 21st century?
<gordonjcp> we're going to see transputers coming back
<Daekdroom> transputers?
<Daekdroom> That sounds obscene.
<judgen> gordonjcp: Return of atari? =D
<gordonjcp> yup, transputers
<gordonjcp> judgen: maiko \o/
<Daekdroom> I have no idea of what a transputer is, tho
<gordonjcp> meiko, even
<gordonjcp> Daekdroom: lots and lots of small, simple CPUs with very fast networking between them
<Random832> judgen: i would be symlinking _from_ my linux homedir _to_ the existing firefox profile on windows
<judgen> gordonjcp: i would liken it more to small clusters of computers
<judgen> but that would be incorrect
<gordonjcp> judgen: kind of, kind of not
<judgen> Random832: windows can not read yourfiles from an ext4 partition... you have to do it the other way around
<Random832> if i wanted to symlink from windows i would make the symlink in windows, since windows symlinks carry an attribute over whether they link to a file or a directory
<Random832> and it'd need to live on an ntfs or fat32 volume
<gordonjcp> they were like microcontrollers, in that they typically had a small amount of RAM, a small amount of code storage either RAM or ROM, a certain amount of GPIO and some on-chip networking
<gordonjcp> each transputer needed basically a clock source to run, and that's it
<judgen> Random832: why
<cg2916> hey, i need help with a wubi installation error
<judgen> Random832: just make your profile writable and symlink let say your firefox settings folder to the windows partition...
<gordonjcp> Daekdroom: have you seen the simple little ARM microcontrollers that you get really cheaply these days?
<judgen> it is even possible to do it by copying the windows ff folder staright  over into .mozilla
<Random832> well if i copied it then i couldn't use it from windows anymore
<Random832> or it'd get out of sync
<cg2916> I have a 03-08 19:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied Traceback error
<judgen> Random832: simple then. make sure your ntfs partition is r+w then symlink the entire settings dir of firefox to that dir that includes the settings for windwos. simple as that.
<judgen> you can just as well have been using the same browser all the time
<Random832> ok i guess then i don't get why you said "no"
<Random832> 19:32 <judgen> Random832: no, but depends on who symlinks it anf if it is a folder, yes.
<judgen> if it is a folder it works mostly
<Random832> so does +1 support proper permissions and owners on ntfs yet?
<judgen> files as symlinks might be difficult in windows 7 as they contain FS-metadata.
<Random832> i _know_ ntfs-3g _has_ support for it in latest versions
<judgen> i am sorry if i have misled you
<judgen> I did not mean to
<cg2916> I have a 03-08 19:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied error in WUBI
<h00k> boo, nautilus is failing for me.
<h00k> and by failing, I mean it won't open;) Attempting to jump start it opening with terminal....oh...a dbus issue
<h00k> http://pastie.org/1649607 Is this...anyone come across this yet?
<h00k> dbus is apparently running
<coz_> h00k,  does  gksudo nautilus work?
<h00k> I never remember if I should gksudo or gksu
<coz_> gksudo
<h00k> coz_: yes, it does launch now
<coz_> h00k,  ok that was expected ,, and in terminal      nautilus     does it spit anything out?
<h00k> coz_: see the pastie above ^
<h00k> coz_: http://pastie.org/1649607
<cozziemoto> h00k,  yeah  mm  not sure then
<cozziemoto> sorry my other machine is giving me issues in xchat :( have to log  off
<coz_> what  dummy,, my one key was stuck,,, time to clean the keyboard
<coz_> h00k,  I am not sure ,,, I am sure one of the guys here could handle that one
<coz_> I have to break here as coz_    be back a bit later
<h00k> ubottu: bug 731708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731708 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus doesn't run, Unique-DBus-WARNING, assertion 'watcher_id > 0' failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731708
<aroman> hello, is anyone here using compiz 0.9 with the desktop switcher plugin, and noticing that the dock/panels aren't being excluded?
<Daekdroom> aroman, desktop switcher? Is that the default?
<aroman> Daekdroom: don't think so
<aroman> not actually using Unity, but Natty used compiz 0.9, so I figured i'd ask
<shaneo> hey ubuntu one is killing my speed how can i get it to stop constantly syncing i cant even open a folder it takes like 5 min
<robin0800> shaneo, killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<shaneo> still there and running the crap out of my processors
<shaneo> omg it wont stop
<shaneo> pc is getting so hot
<robin0800> shaneo, I had to uninstall all of it
<shaneo> damn
<shaneo> did u reinstall ??
<robin0800> shaneo, no
<shaneo> darn too bad its a speed killer for me i find it very useful guess ill have to do it manually on the site
<IdleOne> shaneo: try removing it from the startup apps
<robin0800> shaneo, I think what happens is that if its syncing and you log off or shutdown it corrupts something so even reinstalling does not work
<shaneo> yeah thats what happened before this battery died and had a hella time booting up and then bam pc killagr
<shaneo> *killage
<shaneo> im getting this annoying samba 4 message too can anyone help me with that
<Random832> alps touchpad no work
<Random832> is this a known issue? is it +1-specific?
<MasterU> Hi all
<MasterU> Can anyone tell me how to reorder icons in unity?
<DanaG> sAY, is the current nm-applet known to be totally broken?
<DanaG> Or rather, it sometimes seems broken.
<DanaG> Long: http://pastebin.com/f8YxzNG6
<edgy> Hi, I install falshplugin-installer but still no flash, tested firefox and chromium in youtube, any hint?
<MasterU> Hi all
<MasterU> Has anyone been able to reorder there icons in unity?
<MasterU> all the blogs say you can do it by drag and drop
<MasterU> but it oly slides the whole list up and down
<MasterU> Has anyone been able to reorder there icons in unity?
<victory747> Hi, I'm having troubles with unity-2d, especially as there is no shutdown button and other notifiers on the top bar. Should I be running this out of the repos, or out of the ppa?
<mrdebuntu> is nn ready to install?
<judgen> aaah this theme restored singleclik in konqueror
<judgen> pain!
<judgen> how do i get vitualbox tp recognize a folger=
<judgen> the man page is not good in this coneritn
<judgen> "windows shares" or cif.
<mrsun> ough updating to latest was the stupidest thing i could do i think :P
<coz_> good day all
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<Severian> judgen, I may not quite get your questions.  The first one is something about VirtualBox toliet paper and coffee.  The second question is about cifs shares and I use those all the time in VirtualBox VMs.  What is your problem there?
<Severian> toliet -> toilet
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> shouldn't this be ubuntu +0.5   since version numbers go up by 0.5 each time
<JohnFlux> anyway, is Narwhal safe-ish to upgrade to right now?
<Severian> no and no
<Severian> Narwhal is for testing and experimentation.  If you use it on an important computer, you are asking for trouble.
<Severian> And, the version actually goes up by 6 each release.  6 months, that is.  If you want to call it +.5, that is your business.
<will_> hey guys. i was using natty fine with my newish evergreen card and the radeon drivers. compiz, unity, the works. now i've reinstalled natty alpha 3 again (and updated everything) onto a new harddrive and i simply can't get anything other than software rendering. running compiz --replace from the command line tells me "Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing. Fatal: software rendering detected. then it dumps me back into 
<will_> any ideas? why wouldn't it work now?
<coz_> will_,  the video drivers may be broken
<coz_> will_,  not absolutely sure about that though
<will_> coz_: it would've have to have happened in the last few days. shame! maybe if i install the xorg-edgers and update'll be available
<will_> *an
<coz_> will_,   well I would stick around here and ask one of the regular guys here about that
<will_> coz_: cool, i'll do that. thanks :)
<coz_> will_,  no problem... you already know that in this state,, the prerelease is most likely going to have issues especially video driver issues
<will_> here we go: latest news from the radeon drivers
<will_> evergreen accel disabled explicitly,
<coz_> ah
<will_> I wonder why? it was working pretty well
<coz_> will_,  not sure ,, did you check in #radeon  channel?
<will_> no, i'll do that
<coz_> cool
<will_> oh whoops, i was looking at the news from 2010 :P
<veloc1ty> will_, i think your problem is related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/709505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709505 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] fglrx failed to install/upgrade due to being incompatible with 2.6.38 kernel" [Critical,Triaged]
<veloc1ty> the fglrx (ati radeon driver) doesn't work at all at the moment
<will_> veloc1ty: i'm using the radeon open source drivers :) got my ATI cards specifically for it (that and the fact that they're passive!)
<veloc1ty> ah okay ;)
<will_> veloc1ty: thanks for the link though, i'm scouring the bug lists now
<gaelfx> I can't install nvidia drivers on a liveusb, is that by design or what?
<Ian_Corne> is this related with ubuntu 11.04?
<gaelfx> yes indeedy
<Ian_Corne> well I don't know any design choices for that
<gaelfx> and it is a persistent usb, btw
<Ian_Corne> but you should give more information about the error you're getting
<gaelfx> well, when I tried to install via Synaptic, it tried, but gave an exit status: 1, but now I can't boot the liveusb again, so I can't get more information than that
<gaelfx> I guess it's just something I'll have to forget about until later
<jml> if the unity WM crashes (no more window borders etc), what's the quickest way to recover?
<htorque> jml: alt+f1, log in, run: (unity --replace &)
<jml> htorque: thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<coz_> hey all
<h00k> SO, I'm not terribly familiar with indicators and how they're supposed to work with Unity's panel
<h00k> for instance, I just installed indicator-weather, and found it in the unity menu (ubuntu logo -> search -> click)
<h00k> I'm not sure if it crashed, or indicators aren't working right now
<h00k> but I don't see it :)
<royale1223__> hi
<royale1223__> is unity as good as gnome?
<danyR> royale1223__: unity is gnome :) think of it as an addition to the standard GNOME environment
<royale1223__> danyR, thanks
<royale1223__> danyR, so you think its better right?
<danyR> royale1223__: you can use standard gnome. you can use gnome + the unity experience. i can't say which one is better, because they aren't comparable. GNOME is a full-fledged desktop environment, Unity is a shell, an overlay on top of GNOME
<Daekdroom> royale1223__, it's a matter of taste
<royale1223__> danyR, how come natty is not using gnome 3?
<Daekdroom> The transition to GNOME 3 should be carefully done
<Daekdroom> Too much to do in too little time.
<danyR> royale1223__: natty is using gnome 2.32. you'll be able to install gnome 3 through a PPA, though. which will guaranteee a nice experience gnome3 experience on natty +1
<royale1223__> danyR, so will future releases use gnome 3?
<royale1223__> Daekdroom, thaks
<royale1223__> Daekdroom, thanks
<Daekdroom> royale1223__, yes, they will use GNOME 3
<danyR> royale1223__: 11.10 will use GNOME 3 (3.2, I believe). it won't using GNOME-Shell, but it'll use all other components: Gnome-control-center, gtk3, etc...
<royale1223__> thanks Daekdroom, danyR.
<danyR> royale1223__: you welcome :)
<royale1223__> is there any distro that ships with gnome 3?
<danyR> royale1223__: fedora 15 will ship with vanilla gnome3: gnome-shell included.
<danyR> and there are already some gnome3 live images for testing.
<danyR> over at gnome3.org
<royale1223__> when will fedora 15 be released?
<Daekdroom> I believe April
<danyR> royale1223__: 17 may, according to http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/15
<royale1223__> danyR, thanks
<royale1223__> that will be before 11.10 right?
<royale1223__> i'm thinking of switching to fedora. what do you think?
<Daekdroom> 11.10 is due October.
<danyR> royale1223__: yes, 11.10 is scheduled for October. Fedora is nice, but it hasn't such a large, popular community as Ubuntu and sometimes can be trouble for new users.
<danyR> troubly*
<danyR> if you already have some linux knowledge, then I would recommend :)
<royale1223__> danyR, i'm quite new. Been using ubuntu for only 6 months tops.
<royale1223__> what do you think?
<danyR> royale1223__: it all comes down to personal choice. my advice is for you to get a live cd, try it, maybe install it on a spare partition, and then make your decision. I've never used fedora for more than a few hours too, so maybe I'm not the one you should be asking :)
<royale1223__> is getting softwares easy in fedora as in ubuntu?
<royale1223__> danyR, thanks for your help mate
 * nanomad is upgrading to 11.04 for 10.10. Let's see how bad it gets
<dogukan> hi
<dogukan> i can't see system tray icons on 11.04 unity
<dogukan> is there a way to see them?
<Daekdroom> dogukan, Unity?
<dogukan> yep
<Daekdroom> In unity, the only systray icons that you're going to be able to see are Skype's, Wine apps and Java apps.
<Daekdroom> Everything else is blacklisted
<dogukan> how can i see all of them?
<Daekdroom> Use Classic Gnome instead.
<dogukan> hmm, i think i can't see them for now on unity
<Daekdroom> I don't think you'll ever be able to see them in unity.
<Daekdroom> Unless they change their minds
<robin0800> Daekdroom, its funny but with unity 2d update today I can see them now
<Daekdroom> robin0800, odd. I recall it was readded to Unity a few days ago (for wine, java and skype only)
<robin0800> Daekdroom, Ive got cortina and Xchat up
<Daekdroom> but unity-2d and unity have a lot of individual code.
<robin0800> Daekdroom, well I was surprised but this is very good at the moment
<coz_> hey all
<eBittin> hi
<eBittin> somone near Stockholm wants a powermac 4400/200?
<coz_> eBittin,   I have a couple of old power macs and an SE/30 :)
<evilvish> eBittin: thats not really a topic for this channel.. ;)
<marlow59> What is this channel exactly for?
<Daekdroom> Technicall support and discussion regarding Ubuntu Natty?
<robin0800> marlow59, ubuntu 11.04
<marlow59> Natty? name of 11.04 like Lucid Lynx or Hardy ?
<Daekdroom> Yeah
<marlow59> ah thanks
<robin0800> marlow59, but only open until release
<marlow59> I just was wondering, why GNOME 3 was abandoned? If someone could give me a briefing... ;)
<marlow59>  I just was wondering, why GNOME 3 was abandoned? If someone could give me a briefing... ;)
<marlow59> Any Answers ?
<robin0800> marlow59, abandoned by whom?
<marlow59> Ubuntu
<genii-around> !info gnome3-session
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu15 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 132 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<robin0800> marlow59, wont be ready in time will be in 11.10 gnome shell wont be
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> maybe this is not the right place .. but why are u not using AWN instead of Gnome-panel etc etc ...
<aLeSD> ?
<Amaranth> aLeSD: You mean as default?
<aLeSD> I have been using it for 1 year and I really enjoy my screen totally empty of panels and stuffs
<Amaranth> natty uses unity
<aLeSD> Amaranth: yes by default ?
<Amaranth> aLeSD: Yes, natty has unity by default
<aLeSD> why unity ?
<Amaranth> Why awn?
<aLeSD> with AWN I havo nothing on the screen
<aLeSD> it take me back to the fluxbox ages
<Amaranth> unity has a bar at the top that merges with your titlebar
<aLeSD> Amaranth: http://imagebin.org/142025
<Amaranth> aLeSD: If you have a window maximized unity uses zero screen real estate (except for a part that isn't used anyway)
<aLeSD> and this when I go down
<aLeSD> http://imagebin.org/142026
<Amaranth> aLeSD: So if that is your requirement it's sorted
<aLeSD> lol
<aLeSD> ok
<Amaranth> imagebin is horrible, it loads half the image then goes to a broken image icon
<Amaranth> aLeSD: Otherwise use what you want but AWN will never be the default
<aLeSD> oh yes .. Iu have to refresha couple of times
<aLeSD> it was the first entry googling
<aLeSD> Amaranth, I am not telling about AWN .. the concept is to have an empty screen
<Amaranth> If you are the kind of user that maximizes windows (everyone I know except me who isn't a programmer) unity doesn't use any space
<Amaranth> It has a dock on the left that autohides and the titlebar and top panel merge together on maximized windows
<aLeSD> :)
<aLeSD> ok
<Amaranth> The idea is useful minimalism, not just removing all UI :P
<aLeSD> I will try it in the next version
<Amaranth> With your setup you can't see the time, network status, etc
<aLeSD> well I need UI only when I want to do something
<aLeSD> or some notification arrives
<aLeSD> so .. no reason to stay there if I am not searching for it
<Amaranth> It's nice to see it at a glance
<Amaranth> And know where it is without randomly searching
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> I have to go
<levu> Hi, notify-osd doesn't show any bubble, how can i enable it?
<aLeSD> bye
<levu> well, i saw that volume change bubbles are shown but no other bubble, neither from pidgin nor bubbles i send with notify-send
<mrsun> gah can  downgrade ubuntu again ?: P
<DJHuraken> hi everybody, i have a question, the ati drivers works in Natty ?
<marnux> for me the open source drivers work => hd 4870
<marnux> dual screen
<marnux> no experience with proprietary
<DJHuraken> marnux: ok ok i going to try the proprietary driver and i see what happend xD
<marnux> good luck
<zacwhite15> hey guys need some advice :)
<zacwhite15> i am trying to find a way to customize the top bar in unity
<zacwhite15> got any suggestions?
<levu> zacwhite15: it's not made for customizing
<zacwhite15> i know... but it doesn't hurt too try :P
<levu> zacwhite15: there's some gconf key, try googling for that :)
<zacwhite15> kk :)
<zacwhite15> hey anyone know whats going to be in the next round of updates for natty
<Ian_Corne> hmm I've installed bootchart but it doesn't actually do anything..
<Ian_Corne> could that be because I have /var/log/ on a tmpfs?
<Patrickdk> yep :)
<Ian_Corne> ok
<genii-around> Bah. After last round of updates today X isn't playing nice with nvidia again.
<KenBW2> I'm struggling to install Natty using a memory stick. I've tried Maverick's default USB creator, as well as Unetbootin (including latest from PPA). I always get "No init found" while booting from the memory stick. Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-10
<BUGabundo> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/beust/OtakuXml/~3/B9y2BsuzWWU/
<johnjohn101> which couchdb is natty going to ship with?
<Daekdroom> !info couchdb
<ubottu> couchdb (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, system DB. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu12 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Daekdroom> We're past feature freeze. It's highly likely that it's shipping 1.0.x
<Jordan_U> How do I synchronize my time with ntp?
<rww> 1) sudo apt-get install ntp, 2) have internet access
<rww> and if the clock's very, very off, ntpdate may be useful. otherwise, ntp will slowly bend time until the computer's clock is right (which is a better way of doing things)
<Daekdroom> Bend time? Make seconds shorter?
 * rww nods
<rww> or longer, depending on which way the computer's clock is off
<throughnothing> im running natty on a macbook (4,1), and just recently (maybe the past few days) it seems that wifi doesn't want to connect properly unless I have the power adapter plugged in
<throughnothing> its a broadcom BCM4321
<throughnothing> has anyone else heard of a similar issue, or possibly know what I could look into?  Dmesg doesnt really show me anything that seems to be useful between being on battery and plugging in
<nlsthzn> oooh... natty got some new icons :)
<nlsthzn> best part of an alpha release, every update brings new goodies (and hopefully less crashes :D)
<micahg> has anyone been able to boot the 2.6.38-6 update?
<micahg> kernel update
<nlsthzn> micahg: the latest update... sure
<micahg> I get Ignoring Xen kernel on non-Xen host: vmlinuz-2.6.38-6-generic
<micahg> nlsthzn: do you have grub 1 installed?
<nlsthzn> default, should be grub 2 (I think)...
<micahg> k, I still have the original grub, I think that may be part of the issue, was wondering if anyone else ran into it
<micahg> of anyone runs into a similar issue, it's bug 692691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692691 in grub (Ubuntu Natty) "update-grub thinks my kernel is a xen one" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692691
<Severian> Howdy.  I am looking for the term to describe the taskbar or whatever it is called at the top of the screen in Unity.  For the second time today, it went away and so I can't get to the menu of any application.  The icons on the left went away, too.  I don't have any crashes that popped up.  I don't want someone here to diagnose it.  I just want to search bugs and report one, if I don't find something appropriate.
<frybye> Hi - when trying to install 11.04 on a box with 11.10 on it already - pretty much at the start 11.04 says that the partman hast crashed with fault number 141 and trying again produces only the same result - ignoring the fault did not help...
<frybye> the system just hung with an "active-" cursor...
<Severian> frybye, How is the future, and what brings you back to our time?
<frybye> what brings me back to reality is the fact that +1 versions of ubuntu are never that kind to use semi-newbies.. but there you are...
<frybye> to "us" semi-.....
<Severian> I don't know that it is ever a good idea to install an older version of Ubuntu over a newer one.
<frybye> oh kool - just got the ff4 rc ... whoosh...
<frybye> you missunderstand.. I have 10.10 now and wanted to add a dual boot with 11.04 not 10.04 eh...?
<Severian> Ah, you said you had 11.10 now.  No misunderstanding needed.
<frybye> eh and we are in #ubuntu+1 which is all about 11.04 or..?
<frybye> oh sorry.. a typo...
<Severian> I have tried to install the alternate installer of Alpha 3 of Natty several times.  There is a reported bug which causes the installer to crash about where you say.
<Severian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/729556
<frybye> ok - I was using the desktop version but probably the same...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 729556 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Ubiquity takes forever to load partitioner (if exotic file systems are present?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frybye> hmm.. 10.10 is not all that exhotic.. on the other hand there was at some stage a win7 on this box that may have not been completly wiped.. hmmm...
<frybye> perhaps related but in my case it was not just that it took a long time to load - i crashed immed. with a fault 141
<frybye> I was using the daily build from 9-3 which is probably not soooo different to the apha-3 from 3-3 in this respect..
<Severian> I don't know what filesystems are affected by this bug.  But, it seems like it could be your problem.  You'll have to decide for yourself.  Good luck.
<frybye> no prob - is not so important - just curios to give 11.04 a try.. could have a go at the live variant from the cd i guess... not that one can do much with them...
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> firefow 4 is nt suposed to use the globalmenu ?
 * nlsthzn thinks all things will change in time... global menu and all :)
<DJJeff> a major issue with ubuntu 10.10 was using samba to fileshare with windows VISTA/7 will that be fixed in 11.04?
<DJJeff> the issue was around logging into windows shares from ubuntu
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I set up my ssh server to accept the password from the local accounts ?
<aLeSD> I mean it doesn't accept my local passwd
<DJJeff> are you using openssh?
<DJJeff> try looking in... /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<DJJeff> PermitEmptyPasswords no
<DJJeff> PasswordAuthentication yes
<coz_> ciao dudes
<vak> auch... during do-release-upgrade I've answered "Yes" to replace the sudoers file... will I be able to make sudo now?
<Daekdroom> vak, did you edit that file in the past?
<Daekdroom> If you didn't, then it's alright
<Daekdroom> If you did, unless it was something you needed for your system to work, then it's very likely alright too
<vak> Daekdroom: I didn't edit anything manually
<Daekdroom> Well, I was prompted for the same file replacement.
<Daekdroom> and everything is alright ;)
<vak> Daekdroom: thanks man! :)
 * vak reboots the box
<vak> oh, #$%&! my Ubuntu doesn't boot in X/unity
<vak> manual startx failed as well
<vak> unity is installed but doesn't run for some reason
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<vak> if X/unity doesn't start, then perhaps runlevel is wrong?
<vak> anyone can advise?
<Daekdroom> Look at Xorg.0.log
<Daekdroom> If possible, pastebin it
<vak> Daekdroom: ok!
<vak> Daekdroom: hm creen not found / device not found
<vak> driver seems to get lost somehow...
<rye> hell, anybody here affected by Atheros ath5k (shows up as AR5001 in lspci, 1468:0428) breaking during the transfer and not coming back until reboot with occasional LED blinking and causing the whole system to slow down during the blinking?
<noob> hey is there a plan to include debdelta updates in natty ???
<Volkodav> pidgin ppa is falling behind too
<Mkaysi> Ubuntu ONE is telling that "Connection to server was lost" and after ten seconds it says "Conntection to server was restored." This happens every ten seconds.
<Mkaysi> Has anyone else experienced this?
<robin0800> Mkaysi, yes just now but its much less frequent
<Daekdroom> I am.
<Mkaysi> Well, now it's having pause but almost so often.
<Mkaysi> Is that bug reported?
<jarlath> Anybody lost Unity since the latest updates? I keep getting the classic desktop now, even though the Unity plugin is enabledd in CCSM. I'm on virtualbox.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<nlsthzn> jarlath: nope... so far my unity still fine... but mine is a full install
<jarlath> nlsthzn, thanks. Maybe I should check the vbox settings incase something changed since the install.
<nlsthzn> anything is possible (my natty install is so stable it is scary the whole day)
<robin0800> using unity 2d now for two days loving it everything just works
<jarlath> Wow, that's interesting nlsthzn. Must be my setup. robin0800 , good idea! I should enable 2D acceleration and at least have unity 2D. I'll do a quick reboot.
<robin0800> jarlath, its even got notifications in the top panel
<jarlath> very nice.
<Tohuw> is the disappearing until you hover over it menu thing intended?
<jarlath> It'll make it easier that everyone has a similar desktop regardless of hardware.
<Tohuw> Like when I'm in an application, especially just Nautilus, the menu isn't visible until I hover over it
<genii-around> The sysinfo package installs without complaint, but has probs. I think is not installing dependencies like mono and others. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/sysinfo shows for some reason the only dependency is nvidia-settings. But compare for instance to the dependency list for maverick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/sysinfo
<robin0800> jarlath, yes think so but things with menus that go there do that as well nice INMHO
<jarlath> For those of you with a healthy Natty/Unity setup - what kernel are you using? (uname -a). I'm on 2.6.38-6
<yofel> 2.6.38-5, but I didn't update today yet, so -6 sounds right
<jarlath> yofel, I'll be curious to see if you still have a working Unity 3D after the update :)
<yofel> I don't use unity so I can't answer that, but I'll see if opengl works in general
<jarlath> Ah, okay.
<genii-around> If I'm not directly affiliated with my LoCo, is there a place I can announce a Natty Release Party besides http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/   ?
<charlie-tca> genii-around: Ubuntu Weekly News? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219#Additional%20Ubuntu%20News
<genii-around> charlie-tca: Interesting, thanks!
<BluesKaj> jarlath, same here, generic in my case 2.6.38-6-generic
<charlie-tca> genii-around: there will be other places too, but they haven't announced the release party places yet
<BluesKaj> but I'm a kde user , wm files are crashing amarok .... that's why i use vlc
<yofel> jarlath: works fine with KDE+nvidia
<jarlath> BluesKaj, yofel - thanks!
<BluesKaj> yofel, what about you , do you have any windows media music files , if so how are they working ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: errr, very few, would have to find some first..
<BluesKaj> I transferred some from wife's pc , maybe I should just convert them
<yofel> tried a different backend?
<BluesKaj> they work on vlc , crash amarok
<yofel> no, phonon backend, old one was xine, natty uses gstreamer and there's a vlc one too
<BluesKaj> phonon uses xine from my understanding , just slightly different
<yofel> BluesKaj: check your phonon settings for what it's using
<genii-around> charlie-tca: The last one I had was for Lucid, there was a listing of parties I think on the wiki
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you have kubuntu-desktop installed in natty then you will have at least the gstreamer backend installed
<charlie-tca> genii-around: they will announce it later in the cycle
<BluesKaj> it's using xine yofel , but gstreamer is available
<yofel> try gst, might help if it's not an amarok issue
<BluesKaj> yofel, yup, doing it now
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , gst works
<yofel> :
<yofel> :)
<BluesKaj> is phonon suppodes to use gst by default or ...?
<BluesKaj> supposed
<yofel> the new default is gstreamer, but xine will stay enabled on upgrades IIRC
<BluesKaj> yofel, dunno muxh about gstreamer but IIRC, wasn't it the default backend for the xmms players and most others a few yrs back....seems like a regression in a way but if it works well then I'm happy :)
<lcb> hi. does anyone know how to reconfigure keyboard on a server basic install?
<lcb> localepurge is not available anymore (with default repos)
<yofel> lcb: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup or keyboard-configuration I think, not sure which one
<lcb> yofel, i just noticed i'm missing repos on the source.list. i'm manually adding it
<lcb> ...after a clean install, on this particular machine, btw
<lcb> if i didn't do any mistake (i gess not) ihad problemas on 'tasksel' step, during install. got stuck
<robotti^> hello
<lcb> btw, yofel, dpkg-reconfigure console-setup works, thanks!
<nlsthzn> anyone else have there main volume going to zero for the first two songs you play in Banshee... after the second the volume stays put?
<robotti^> I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 latest alpha on virtual box, mut it's get always stuck to where it say: For best results, please ensuse that this computer has at least 2.5 GB available drive space and so on. After I click Forward it just does nothing
<robotti^> is this normal at this moment?
<robotti^> it does not work
<lcb> robotti^, immo i'll use dynamic space on the initial vbox settings
<nlsthzn> robotti^: how much space are you allocating the install?
<robotti^> lcb: I use dynamic space
<robotti^> nlsthzn: 8GB
<Daekdroom> nlsthzn, my volume goes to zero when I open rhythmbox or banshee, but that is it
<robotti^> nlsthzn: when using 10.10, it just works perfectly
<robotti^> but I cannot get over with this thing when using ubuntu 11.04 alpha version
<lcb> robotti^,  with alpha 3 install?
<nlsthzn> Daekdroom: goes to zero when I open, and then on the first switch of a song also to zero... after that it is fine :p
<robotti^> lcb: yes. latest from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nlsthzn> robotti^: I have only has one successful install of natty and it was this full install I am using currently... not sure what the VBox issue is
<robotti^> lcb: I downloaded it about two hour ago
<MTecknology> what's the default program for scanning images in natty?
<robotti^> nlsthzn: it works nice when using it on live mode
<robotti^> nlsthzn: but when I try install it get stuck. and installer is unresponsive
<robotti^> I have tested 64-bit and 32-bit versions
<robotti^> and tested it also some days ago with older build
<lcb> robotti^, i had some install probs also from a +/- same timing download but not due to space issues. i installed natty on several machines and works fine, so be disappointed. try the image from alpha 3, not the daily one.
<robotti^> I can test also 10.10 and mint linux, but I am quite this happens only with this natty narwhal
<robotti^> lcb: can you give direct link?
<lcb> *so don't be disappointed * :)
<robotti^> lcb: where I can download that alpha 3 image, because I just found that daily image
<nlsthzn> robotti^: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/
<lcb> tks nlsthzn. i was looking for it
<robotti^> thank you
<nlsthzn> np
<robotti^> I should test it
<lcb> robotti^,  clear that vbox machine before install again
<robotti^> lcb: I always create totally new virtual machine
<robotti^> and new virtual disc
<lcb> yeap.. better
<robotti^> I should set it now, it just downloaded
<robotti^> how much memory I should use?
<robotti^> like 768MB?
<robotti^> or 1024?
<lcb> robotti^, start with defaults, might be better
<robotti^> default was 512
<robotti^> and I have about 7GB memory
<lcb> doesn't matter. you'll see
<robotti^> ok
<lcb> increase it if you prefer dough
<robotti^> ok
<robotti^> now booting
<lcb> if it smokes don't inhale :o
<lcb> :)
<robotti^> should I check checkbox Download updates while installing and INstall this third-party software
<robotti^> :D
<lcb> yes
<robotti^> now it is working
<robotti^> :D
<lcb> see...
<robotti^> now it does not get stuck
<robotti^> maybe because of using daily version?
<robotti^> that was broken
<robotti^> might be?
<lcb> robotti^, natty is in testing stage so be patient.. and test.. and try again :)
<lcb> robotti^, probably. i never had the type of issue i had today
<lcb> doesn't mean it happens in all environments dough. could work fine on other machines.
<robotti^> yes
<robotti^> now booting system
<robotti^> it is fast install
<robotti^> I like it
<robotti^> after update it looks terrible
<robotti^> :D
<nlsthzn> so far I am enjoying natty... it is my primary OS at the moment
<robotti^> nlsthzn: but how to set sound things to top menu bar?
<robotti^> it deleted default things from menu bar after update
<nlsthzn> ouch... I am not sure to be honest
<robotti^> it works very well after install, but after updates it is bad
<robotti^> Now I cannot set volume and output things
<lcb> robotti^, when you have any probs with desktop logout and use desktop classic
<robotti^> and there is no that where I can reboot, log in different user and something else
<robotti^> only clock and networking icon
<robotti^> lcb: how to do that?
<lcb> ...and later on, probably the issue you are having it might be solved (if it is natty fault  :)
<lcb> robotti^, no menus at all?
<robotti^> lcb: there is global menu for software, but no menus for different things on right top toolbar
<robotti^> I just added clock there
<robotti^> but I do not know where I can find everything else
<robotti^> should I delete settings nad log in again?
<robotti^> and
<lcb> logon again and select classic desktop
<robotti^> I can try
<lcb> not sure if gnome-session-save -- kill will work,  to get the logout dialog
<robotti^> lcb: how to select classic desktop?
<robotti^> I just log out from my user
<robotti^> and there is only my user and no settings to select different desktop managers.
<lcb> robotti^,  after select user and before input your password, selec the type of desktop
<robotti^> ok, now I get it :)
<robotti^> lcb: there is now global menu and all little nice icons
<lcb> add it
<robotti^> lcb: it is working like should be
<robotti^> like before update
<lcb> that's the classical style
<robotti^> lcb: that is not classical style, because there is that global menu
<lcb> if your machine handles 3d you'll have all the features
<robotti^> this is virtual box
<robotti^> and it should handle them good
<lcb> i didn't try on vbox yet
<robotti^> I can install additions and try with 3D candies
<lcb> clicking on the pannels you don't get "add to panel"?
<robotti^> I get
<lcb> so, you could add whatever you want, not the left natty menu bar though
<robotti^> lcb: no, I am using classic theme
<robotti^> and there is all default icons
<lcb> exactly.
<robotti^> what I need, but when using that different system, there is only networking icon
<lcb> robotti^, under the hood there are a lot of changes, don't forget that. graphically you'll (we'll) get it in time.
<robotti^> and I cannot find those little apps to menu bar
<lcb> now we have to pay for each one
<lcb> just kidding
<robotti^> now installing virtual box additions
<lcb> robotti^,  that's a smart ove... before getting all graphics functions :p
<lcb> ove/move
<lcb> guest additions are not only for sharing and stuff; it affects graphical manipulation too
<robotti^> lcb: where I cant set up eyecandy?
<robotti^> lcb: I know :) that why I installed eye candy additions :)
<robotti^> lcb: how to enable that new unity system?
<lcb> right click on desktop and select 'change desktop back...'. then 'theme', i guess you'll get it
<lcb> try logging again on 'Ubuntu desktop', not classic
<lcb> no i have to go pee, if you don't mind :)
<robotti^> lcb: it is totally okay to go pee :))
<robotti^> lcb: it works now when 3D enabled on virtual box
<robotti^> that unity
<robotti^> lcb: how to customize that unity toolbar?
<robotti^> look and feel?
<Nafallo> anyone want to walk me through t
<Nafallo> getting my grub to see the btrfs as root again?
<Nafallo> it stopped working after this mornings updates.
<Nafallo> or if it was last evenings... one of the two.
<robin0800> Nafallo, recover console at grub boot time and reinstall grub
<Nafallo> robin0800: recover console dumps me in initramfs, just as trying to boot normal does.
<Nafallo> I really need to manually mount this correctly in initramfs and let the system boot normally I believe. at least to start with.
<robin0800> Nafallo, you will have to use a disk then
<Nafallo> so ehrm.. the problem isn't grub.
<alkisg> Yup :)
<Nafallo> fixing something that ain't broken is not likely to be a worthy option to explore.
<alkisg> Specific error messages might help
<Nafallo> it's far more likely that my initramfs images got re-spun whenever I last did the package upgrades.
<Nafallo> if I had any... :-P
<Nafallo> it's basically complaining that it can't find /sbin/init on /root
<robin0800> Nafallo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Nafallo> and that is because /root contains the different mountpoints of the btrfs. i.e. /sbin/init is in /root/@/ :-)
 * Nafallo checks the link
<Nafallo> so again. the problem isn't likely to be grub.
<Nafallo> the problem is most likely mount being called without an argument to select the subvolume.
<shaneo> how do i turn off this speech thing on my natty desktop
<robotti^> how to install gnome shell 3? :)
<robotti^> can I also test it?
<coz_> robotti^,  not sure but i believe there is a ppa for it somewhere
<doodoo> I have a laptop with ATI card and i want to install natty. Can I install natty on it as I heard there is no ATI driver in natty yet. Thanks
<Nafallo> robin0800, alkisg: so yeah. adding rootflags=subvol=@ to the linux line in grub fixes my issue.
<alkisg> Nafallo: ah you made a snapshot yesterday?
<robotti^> I managed crash my graphics driver
<Nafallo> alkisg: I've got apt-btrfs-snapshot installed. I get snapshots every time I run apt.
<alkisg> Nafallo: heh, cool, but I thought that snapshots can't yet be deleted?
<alkisg> So you're stuck with ever increasing snapshots?
<Nafallo> so no, I'd say someone broke something somewhere :-)
<Nafallo> ehrm btrfs -D SnapshotName /mountpoint
<alkisg> Got it. I too tried btrfs but its compression is not yet working with grub
<alkisg> So I'll ditch it for now
<Nafallo> I've got an SSD. just saying.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<coz_> Nafallo,  show off  :)
<alkisg> Let's not start mentioning sizes :D
<coz_> yes I dont want you all to feel bad :)
<Nafallo> pff ;-)
<coz_> lol
<Nafallo> wait until I get enough cash to buy a SLC-based SSD for my server :-P
<coz_> :)
<Nafallo> right. let's see if I can convince this thing it really really wants a default subvolume if I don't specify one...
<robotti^> how to revocer password?
<robotti^> like how to set new password
<robotti^> because on install I accidently set wrong password
<robotti^> how to boot password free root?
<trism> robotti^: should be able to use the recovery mode, select the root shell option and then use: passwd username; to set a new password for the user, replacing username with your username
<robotti^> trism: but it ask password?
<robotti^> that root shell
<robotti^> root password
<trism> robotti^: it does? it shouldn't when the root account is locked
<robotti^> funny
<trism> robotti^: if all else fails you can use the live cd, mount the partition, then: chroot /dev/sda1 /bin/bash; replacing /dev/sda1 with the partition where your linux system is installed, then use: passwd username;
<robotti^> now it works
<trism> robotti^: sorry not /dev/sda1, the path to the mounted partition, like /media/sda1 or whatever
<trism> robotti^: glad you got it working
<soreau> Today apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade gives: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of apport-gtk: apport-gtk depends on apport (>= 0.41); however:  Package apport is not configured yet.
<soreau> Is there a way to fix it?
<yofel> soreau: can you pastebin the output of sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soreau> yofel: http://pastebin.com/xCbn9H3a
 * yofel thought that was fixed...
<yofel> is apport enabled in /etc/default/apport?
<soreau> Not sure, how can I check?
<soreau> yes it is enabled=1
<soreau> yofel: I am chrooted into the natty partition from maverick however..
<yofel> ah... upstart has issues with chroots I think...
<soreau> maybe I need to try while natty's actually running
<yofel> give me a sec
 * soreau tries
<yofel> soreau: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport.postinst and change line 11 to:
<yofel>  11         invoke-rc.d apport start || exit 0
<yofel> erm, without the 11 at the beginning..
<soreau> yofel: I just booted into it and it worked
 * genii-around wonders if soreau ever got the "don't run as root" lecture
 * soreau wonders if genii-around knows what chroot means
<soreau> but I cannot get any windows to appear in X, just a mouse cursor and wallpaper
<soreau> no panel, nothing. But unity and compiz are running
<genii-around> soreau: Ah, thought was regular prompt
<soreau> genii-around: nope. I'm usually the one giving the lecture :)
<yofel> which sounds like my last unity experience...
<soreau> but replacing with metacity has no effect either
<yofel> I had no panel and no sidebar
<soreau> after starting gnome-panel/terminal from tty, it's still nothing
<soreau> but it used to work
<robin0800> soreau, try unity --replace &
<soreau> robin0800: actually, I probably should let all updates complete and reboot
<bwallum> latest overnight fails to complete install
<robin0800> bwallum, its an alpha
<nperry_> Need java sdk, openjdk building fails.
<nperry_> Now its been removed from partner, where can I grab from?
<soreau> ok it's all updated but after X loads, there are no windows able to be visible, only a mouse cursor and the wallpaper. Nothing else. What could be wrong?
<robin0800> soreau, have you logged in?
<soreau> uh, yea it's on auto login
<soreau> doesn't matter what wm I try to start from tty, or start windows like gnome-terminal, they do not show in X
<soreau> not even the cursor changes to resize or anything when moving over the screen
<soreau> it's just wallpaper and mouse cursor and all programs are running, it's just not showing any windows
<robin0800> soreau, would suspect compiz has crashed no compiz no unity 3d
<soreau> I just need a terminal.
 * soreau tries startx
<soreau> ok with startx I can get a terminal up
<bwallum> #robin0800 just feedback
<soreau> no wonder
<soreau> my user isn't part of the video group for whatever reason
<soreau> pretty serious consequence for broken 3D (when not even metacity works)
<bwallum> installing latest upgrade
<yofel> soreau: nobody is in the video group, that's unused these days AFAIK
<soreau> ummmm
<soreau> Then why does glxinfo say that it can't open drm because of permissions?
<soreau> And ls -l /dev/dri/card0 is root video
<yofel> then some udev rule is broken maybe, works fine here
<soreau> Are you using a proprietary driver?
<yofel> ah, you're using some open source driver
<yofel> yes
<soreau> Then you don't count ;)
<soreau> It's not just some open driver btw, it's The Radeon Driver [TM] ;)
<guntbert> what shall I make of the following? : sudo aptitude safe-upgrade .... Resolving dependencies...         .... open: 50601; closed: 62432; defer: 73; conflict: 174                           .Killed
<Daekdroom> !info libnux
<ubottu> Package libnux does not exist in natty
<soreau> unity does not work at all
<soreau> I can get compiz to work, but unity makes it so no windows are mapped and only the mouse cursor shows against wallpaper
<Daekdroom> soreau, have you done today's unity updates?
<soreau> Just finished a few hours ago
<Daekdroom> Some of them hit the repos less than an hour ago.
<Daekdroom> (atleast here)
<slackster> Hi, if I install 11.04 alpha three, I will be able to update everything via the update manager, and not have to reinstall the release by disc?
<slackster> also, is there a page dedicated to show stopper?
<slackster> show stoppers*
<iceroot> natty is the one coming without x-server? or is it ubuntu+2? :)
<charlie-tca> slackster: correct, you can update without re-installing and as long as you do, you will have an installation equal to the final release
<charlie-tca> iceroot: natty does have x-server, not sure which release will go wayland without X
<iceroot> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<iceroot> It’s highly unlikely that the default Ubuntu install in a year will be on Wayland.  shuttleworth november 2011
<iceroot> 2010 of course
<slackster> iceroot, thanks
<slackster> oh.. this talk of x-server
<slackster> does natty have unity by default?
<slackster> if so, if there are driver problems, gnome with be able to be used instead?
<slackster> if so :P, will that require a separate download, or it is included on the cd?
<KM0201> slackster: i put natty on another machine that apparently had a "driver issue"... and it defaulted to Gnome no problem
<slackster> KM0201, ah, thanks a lot
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-11
<FloridaGuy> is nvidia working yet in 11.04 ?
<Daekdroom> FloridaGuy, nvidia-current is
<FloridaGuy> Daekdroom: witch is 260.19 right
<Daekdroom> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.29-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 27804 kB, installed size 81372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Daekdroom> 270.29
<FloridaGuy> what was the comemand to upgrade
<FloridaGuy> from 10.10
<Daekdroom> sudo do-release-upgrade -d or gksu update-manager -d
<Daekdroom> The later has a GUI
<FloridaGuy> or is there a cd yet for 11.04
<arand> Have they enabled those atm?
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<FloridaGuy> now the 64 bit version of maverick ran good with a gig of ram...i just added another gig..so im at 2gig ram as of now...will the 64 run any better
<FloridaGuy> alternate install CD is the same will do net install or CD install ?? or is it just cd install
<charlie-tca> alternate install cd is a cd install using a text installer instead of a GUI
<charlie-tca> desktop cd uses a GUI installer and works as a live cd
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you lost a memo
<BUGabundo> we no longer call it "desktop"
<charlie-tca> What is it now?
<charlie-tca> mine are desktop
<BUGabundo> _just_ Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and Ubuntu Server
<Severian> FloridaGuy, Can you rephrase your second question?  It does not quite make sense.  In regards to the first question, with 2 gig of ram, I would say uou should stay with the 32 bit version.  64 bit is good when you have more than 3.5 gb of ram.
<BUGabundo> Severian: its more complex then that
<BUGabundo> that's the _simple_ case
<BUGabundo> looking only at RAM amount
<BUGabundo> you have to consider CPU support
<BUGabundo> and what kind of operations will be performed
<Severian> Sure, there are other factors.  But, my recommendation stands unless he says something about some 64 bit feature he needs.
<charlie-tca> the name has not changed. I still have desktop images in current - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<BUGabundo> 64bits archs do use more RAM due to bigger registares
<BUGabundo> BUT it may also be faster for some operations
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: should change soon, then
<charlie-tca> apparently, the build team hasn't implemented the memo yet either
<Severian> BUGabundo, the larger ram use is one reason I avoid the 64 bit version on low ram systems.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I bet the name doesn't change, as far as dailies are concerned
<BUGabundo> who knows
<Severian> The alternate installer is also more flexible in terms of filesystems available for the install.  It creates more secure systems, because you can encrypt your swap partition.
 * charlie-tca will try to remember the desktop cd is now the cd, and the other one is the alternate cd
<Severian> But, the alternate installer for alpha 1, 2, and 3 on Natty are all broken.  So, maybe beta1 will work.  I normally only use the alternate installer, and so I can't test very well this cycle, so far.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: LOOOOOOOL
<charlie-tca> um, alternate installer worked for everybody testing the images
<FloridaGuy> Severian: i was asking if the alternate cd is both net and cd install..or if it installs just from the cd....or is there a net install for 11.04
<Severian> I am looking for some help in terminology in regards to Unity.  I have had the taskbar at the top and the Unity icon bar on the left disappear multiple times.  It renders the system pretty unusable, but I don't know the correct names so I can look for prior reported bugs.
<charlie-tca> reported bugs are against either compiz or unity
<Severian> The alternate CD installer has most things on the CD, but does seem to go to the network, if it is available.  The net installer needs the network.  There is a daily image of the net install, or there was one last week, anyway.
<Severian> charlie-tca, There are lots of unity bugs.  I don't know what pieces some of them refer to.  I want to get the right one, but don't know the right terms.
<charlie-tca> The thing on top is the panel
<charlie-tca> the thing on the left used to be the "dock", but might be the bookmark or quick-launcher now
<Severian> OK, thank you.
<charlie-tca> good luck, the names do not seem very stable
<hunterm> the link to the natty beta 1 is broken
<BUGabundo> night guys
<FloridaGuy> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Daekdroom> I believe libdconf0 is preventing my X server from coming up.
<Daekdroom> I removed it
<Amaranth> Daekdroom: That won't end well
<Daekdroom> Amaranth, yeah, I noticed my Unity settings were reset to default.
<Daekdroom> So I rushed to reinstall it xD
<charlie-tca> Is there a way to export bookmarks in Firefox 4.0 (Natty)?
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, to another FF install?
<Daekdroom> There is a Firefox Sync extension I think
<charlie-tca> no, to a different browser
<charlie-tca> Used to be able to export as html. Seems like ff is now acting like IE, with no way to export bookmarks
<yofel> charlie-tca: the bookmark manager has html export here
<charlie-tca> How do I get to it?
<psusi> who wants to help make booting faster? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686699
<yofel> bookmarks -> show all bookmarks
<psusi> you know you want to!
<charlie-tca> yofel: Thank you. I seem to have lost that.
<yofel> charlie-tca: then entry is missing o.O?
<charlie-tca> No, my brain lost it
<yofel> ah, heh
<charlie-tca> midori now has import html bookmarks
<charlie-tca> I have to try it again
<magn3ts> Anyone get Unity working in Ubuntu host VirtualBox with accel yet?
<soreau> When starting natty, unity starts and makes all windows disappear
<soreau> If I stop gdm and startx, I can get compiz working fine
<soreau> but after starting unity, all windows are gone and there's nothing but a cursor and wallpaper
<soreau> even trying to start any X app from tty works but does not appear in X
<androidbruce> soreau, i'm in the process of installing alpha 3 in vmwareplayer
<androidbruce> i'll let you know
<r000t> Guys, the link for Beta 1 on the Wiki page is broken
<r000t> for all versions
<r000t> Also am I the only person to notice that it reverted to how it looked in 2008?
<jbicha> what do you mean broken? Beta 1 hasn't been released yet
<r000t> There are links to it on the wiki page
<r000t> let me link the page
<r000t> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<jbicha> that wiki page is used as a staging area for what will become the release notes
<jbicha> see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3 for instance
<r000t> Also is there a reason it looks like 9.04?
<jbicha> what do you mean looks like 9.04?
<r000t> everything is grey
<r000t> old icons
<r000t> blocky
<r000t> Like Windows 2k grey
<arand> r000t: metcity theme engine isn't working as it should, as to why, I don't know.
<arand> or gtk2-theme, or along that line
<Fudge> what kernel is natty shipping with in beta2 plz
<jbicha> 2.6.38
<Fudge> wiked, from 37 speakup-source is included
<Fudge> is it possible to install stuff such as speechd-up into the alternate cd to then use speakup to install
<Fudge> or should i ask in #ubuntu, not here
<larsemil> is unity geting any more stable?
<nlsthzn> larsemil: seems so
<nlsthzn> mine has been uber stable since yesterday morning
<larsemil> 2d or 3d?
<arand> larsemil: my 2d in kvm is still whacko (though it is not targeted for natty anyways).
<larsemil> arand: okej. and 3d has support for other cards then intel now?
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<badpenguin86> In unity, some of my windows are not getting "decorated", so they show up at the top leftmost place on the screen, under the statusbar
<mungojerry>  software-center is crashing (core dump, won't start) in natty since about tuesday. is there anything i can remove/purge to clean it up ?
<geser> mungojerry: the problem is known (bug 259219), workaround: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 software-center
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259219 in mesa (Ubuntu Natty) "Broken TLS support in libGL.so" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259219
<mungojerry> geser: that fixed it, thanks...thought it was just me
<FloridaGuy> 11.04   try opening dolphin....( Configuration file "/home/mike/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writable.Please contact your system administrator.)
<FloridaGuy> then sudo dolphin....  unnamed app(4196): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "//bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed." unnamed app(4195): KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<FloridaGuy> Fixed the 1st  problem but still trying to figure the 2nd
<doodoo> i have a laptop eith ATI card. can i run natyy on it?thanks
<FloridaGuy> doodoo: dont see why not
<doodoo> ok i will try
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Daekdroom> How do I reset the Unity launcher?
<shaneo> can someone help me with the samba4 error
<kim0> Hi everyone, everytime I apt-get upgrade my nm-applet dies. Is this a known bug
<robin0800> kim0, try aptitude
<mndo> hello
<kim0> why
<mndo> yesterday night i tested the lastest natty alpha and the oxygen theme for gtk don't work as good as the screenshots from kde.org
<mndo> any ideas?
<kim0> isn't that deprecated
<robin0800> kim0, apt-get is older
<kim0> well it still shouldn't be doing that. I expect most users to be using apt-get, so if that problem is real, it's a serious one
<robin0800> kim0, both work here
<kim0> It breaks at "Processing triggers for python-support ..."
<robin0800> kim0, try changing server
<kim0> can I know exactly what that step does
<robin0800> kim0, whats the error message?
<kim0> robin0800: no error .. nm-applet just disappears from the tray, disconnecting my network
<kim0> I start it manually, it works
<kim0> and breaks on the next apt-get upgrade
<kim0> this is every single time
<shaneo> my apt-get works fine except for the samba 4 bug
<robin0800> kim0, something is clearly broken but what I don’t know and can not help any more
<kim0> thanks
<BluesKaj> strange that I can smb thru the workgroup to wife's W7 pc , but when I try to add a network folder using "windows network drive" , I get the "unable to connect to server" message . I was able to do so on maverick , but not on natty
 * BluesKaj is not samba gui fan I prefer the smbclient (and don't tell me they are the same ..I prefer the network folder method to samba)
 * patdk-wk is totally confused as to what you perfer
<patdk-wk> smbclient is text based, not gui, and network folders is gui
<patdk-wk> and samba is not gui on any level
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, let's not get into defintions here , i just prefer using the network folder appraoch , due to the faster copying of files , if I could use scp/ssh I would , but it's not possible without using putty or some other clunky app.
<patdk-wk> I didn't even talk about that
<patdk-wk> I just dunno what your using at all, cause you described 3 different ways to use samba, dunno why you even bothered to mix up scp/ssh into it
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, are you talking to me ? if so , then nevermind ..i'm not gonna waste my time with you
<pasq> hi all
<pasq> could someone tell me pls, if the 100.04 setup supports LVM?
<patdk-wk> probably won't
<patdk-wk> but 10.04 does
<patdk-wk> but this is the 11.04 channel
<pasq> yes i know, i solved the problem, thnx patdk-wk
<r000t> How do I force it to use unity?
<Daekdroom> r000t, it should use unity by default.
<Daekdroom> If it's not, your graphic drivers don't allow it.
<r000t> Is there any circumstance in which it would want to use GNOME panel?
<r000t> And does running it in a VM change that at all?
<Daekdroom> Yes. Usually while running a VM, you don't have enough 2D/3D acceleration capabilities.
<r000t> So how are people testing Unity without... blowing up a perfectly good Ubuntu install?
<Daekdroom> r000t, they install it in a different partition.
<Daekdroom> Or blow up a perfectly good Ubuntu install, like I did
<r000t> You sir, have balls of steel
<Daekdroom> I'm used to not having X starting every once in awhile.
<donri> will I be able to move the unity "dock" in natty?
<donri> e.g. to the bottom
<Daekdroom> donri, still not possible
<Daekdroom> and I haven't read about any plans of doing that
<r000t> Yeah I noticed the menu change too.... There's gotta be a way to change that back to normal, Linux is all about customization, and I think some people will hate the fact that their OS is trying to be MacOSX
<donri> menu change?
<r000t> The File Edit Window etc
<r000t> is now on the gnome panel
<donri> i like gnome's lack of excessive customization points, but unity as it stands is looking a bit rigid even by gnome standards
<r000t> not on the window
<Daekdroom> It's not gnome panel anymore ;)
<Daekdroom> and yes, Unity is very rigid
<Daekdroom> Currently, it doesn't accept any kind of themeing except for the panel.
<Daekdroom> but there are bug reports already and they're planing it.
<donri> i get the 'its new tech' thing but seems rigidness is a philosophy, not simply a lack of code
<r000t> And there's two programs I stay far away from: X and GRUB. I leave them be. GRUB especially is very very very fragile in my experience and if one little thing goes wrong during any sort of upgrade BOOM unbootable.
<Daekdroom> donri, unfortunately I have to agree. The Launcher and the Dash are all done on images.
<Daekdroom> Images!
<donri> o_O
<r000t> So they aren't drawn?
<Daekdroom> r000t, precisely. Try using fullscreen Dash and you'll notice it's slooow
<r000t> I can't, but why would it be slow? Resize?
<Daekdroom> No idea.
<Daekdroom> But if it's worked on, it's possible to give it customizability. (altho I believe writing a GTK+ theme is easier than creating all images)
<r000t> And I think FeatureFreeze is when them adding moving functionality stopped being allowed for this release
<Daekdroom> Nope. They're still adding features to Unity.
<Daekdroom> UserInterfaceFreeze is the one that is going to stop it all
<r000t> When's that?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<r000t> k
<Daekdroom> March 24th
<donri> something that scares me about both unity and gnome shell is neither seem to really be gtk
<donri> throwing out all kinds of accessibility and desktop integration
<Daekdroom> Gnome shell is GTK3.
<penguin42> yeh, the scroll bar iin unity is shockingly bad
<donri> is it really though? isn't a lot of it html/css?
<Daekdroom> There are 2 or 3 themes for it, despite themeing not being officially supported.
<Daekdroom> It's CSS + images
<Daekdroom> But all GTK3 themeing can be done o CSS too
<Daekdroom> *on
<donri> is it really using gtk for widgets?
<Daekdroom> I believe it is
<danyR> gnome-shell is using heavy javascript :)
<danyR> penguin42: scrollbar in the dash will still use some love before UI freeze
<Daekdroom> Fortunately the Dash scrollbar is now controllable through mouse scrollwheel
<penguin42> ah good, that was missing last week
<donri> that's an example of what i mean with "not gtk"
<donri> if you have to specifically implement scroll, something is wrong :P
<Daekdroom> We're talking about Unity, tho.
<Daekdroom> Which is barely GTK, indeed.
<danyR> Unity is mostly Nux :)
<danyR> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18413/what-is-nux-and-whats-it-used-for
<penguin42> sigh, yet another toolkit
<Daekdroom> I feel I'm eventually moving to gnome shell.
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> hey
<badpenguin86> In Unity, my windows are not getting "decorated", and they show up in the top leftmost corner of the screen. How do I fix it?
<Daekdroom> badpenguin86, you mean they show up on the panel?
<badpenguin86> Daekdroom, here is a pic http://ubuntuone.com/p/hFZ/
<Daekdroom> badpenguin86, compiz crashed
<badpenguin86> Daekdroom, How do I restart it?
<Daekdroom> badpenguin86, use that nautilus to go to /usr/bin and run compiz
<badpenguin86> Daekdroom, That didn't work
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Daekdroom> Is it like that all the time?
<robin0800> badpenguin86, compiz --replace
<badpenguin86> just started being like this
<badpenguin86> using open source nvidia drivers
<badpenguin86> i use compiz --replace and it crashes immediately
<penguin42> badpenguin86: Fallback to metacity - metacity --replace &
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I thought metacity didn't work with unity..
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Probably true - but if compiz is crashing you don't have much choice
<badpenguin86> well, that sorta did something, but I gotta reboot, it's kinda crazy lol
<robin0800> penguin42, with no compiz the choices are classic desktop or install unity 2d
<badpenguin86_> Everything is working except the decorations.. Maybe I messed something up in CCSM
<Daekdroom> open source nvidia drivers aren't exactly ready for unity.
<Daekdroom> I believe you need to have libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installed
<Daekdroom> and even with that package I've seen people that couldn't run unity
<robin0800> Daekdroom, neither is gallium in my opinion
<badpenguin86_> Daekdroom, K, will try that
<Daekdroom> robin0800, without gallium, he can't run unity at all.
<Daekdroom> It's worth a shot atleast, no matter how.. not prepared it is
<vivid> what gpu is it?
<badpenguin86_> what is gallium?
<badpenguin86_> nvm, is ATI card. My bad
<Daekdroom> then that package isn't going to make any difference.
<robin0800> badpenguin86_, the new ati driver
<badpenguin86_> ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<penguin42> Radeon drivers also seem to be very touchy
<badpenguin86_> Restricted drivers don't show anything to enable, although it used to
<Daekdroom> the radeon binary driver is not working with 11.04 for now
<badpenguin86_> Daekdroom, Hmm, so what should I do? It was working with alpha 3, then I updated it, and that's what broke it
<vivid> try reinstalling the driver
<Daekdroom> I meant the binary driver. The one that you get through restricted drivers.
<vivid> ati isnt very good for driver support
<Daekdroom> The opensource one you're probably using should be alright
<penguin42> badpenguin86_: You could try one or more of 1) The drm-next kernel daily packages , or xorg-edgers ppa with blleding edge X
<badpenguin86_> vivid, do I dpkg --reconfigure
<vivid> dpkg-reconfigure <package> iirc
<r000t> What is Ubuntu 10.04.02?
<vivid> lucid lynx lts
<Daekdroom> r000t, it's 10.04 with all updates until the date in which 10.04.2 was released.
<badpenguin86_> vivid, I tried that and will reboot
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<Daekdroom> The nvidia 270.19 is.
<Daekdroom> (installable)
<vivid> i think 270.30 is now fully compatible with xorg 1.10
<vivid> and maybe the 260.19.44 non-beta
<Daekdroom> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.29-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 27804 kB, installed size 81372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<vivid> that version still requires ignore abi iirc
<badpenguin86> Reconfiguring the drivers didn't work
<vivid> badpenguin86, the solution for ati cards and bleeding systems is buying an nvidia card o.O
<twager> I just installed restricted driver for nvidia and all is well.
<badpenguin86> vivid, Lol. Hard to do with a laptop. :) Switching back to classic desktop
<badpenguin86> At least classic desktop works.
<vivid> more research on the laptop you buy.....get one with an MXM slot
<vivid> next time, anyway
<robin0800> badpenguin86, install unity 2d
<badpenguin86> robin0800, Eh, I will just use classic until ATI gets off there butts lol
<robin0800> badpenguin86, I think its great you should at least give it a try
<yofel> vivid: we don't have xserver 1.10 final yet, and 270.29 works fine with our rc2
<vivid> badpenguin86, this is a classic ati problem, your best bet is to use the open source ati driver
<vivid> yofel, right, with ignore abi
<yofel> vivid: without
<yofel> 29 is incompatible with final though, same as 30 is incompatible with rc2
<vivid> what about the new stable release? 260.19.44
<yofel> no idea, I just use what we have in natty
<yofel> but I'm pretty certain they won't downgrade the driver
<vivid> 270 should be official soon enough anyway
<yofel> indeed
<badpenguin86_> robin0800, Downloading it now
<vivid> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 116 kB
<badpenguin86> robin0800, It is ok. Not quite the same though
<tzaeru> hi. tried to update to 11.4, and when updating xorg, ran into this: http://tinypaste.com/90106 basically it's a bunch of dependency problems in style of E: xserver-xorg-video-geode: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<magn3ts> Anyone got Natty running in a VirtualBox VM yet?
<yofel> tzaeru: something went wrong when configuring keyboard-configuration, can you open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<tzaeru> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<tzaeru> ooooh.
<tzaeru> well. apparently.. closing firefox fixed it
<tzaeru> not the upgrade, but the locking :P
<penguin42> odd
<tzaeru> http://pastebin.com/XRYzsd2E
<tzaeru> a lot of not-configured all I can see.
<penguin42> tzaeru: OK, the important error is the 1st one
<Omega> On my login screen I see a user named 'proxy,' I don't know how it got there, I don't know the password and it does not show up in Users and Groups.
<penguin42> tzaeru: Do you have the console-setup package and /bin/setupcon ?
<penguin42> Omega: Do you have squid installed?
<GaryD> If I install nouveau-firmware on natty will it fix the issue of nouveau drivers not displaying all colors. My screen looks "grayed" out and most things are unidentifiable. If not, how can I use xserver-xorg-video-nv instead of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<tzaeru> penguin42, no, installing
<Omega> penguin42: No, but I do have polipo installed, might it be the one causing this?
<penguin42> tzaeru: OK, can you file a bug against keyboard-configuration ? Include that dpkg error log - the problem sounds like it's missing the dependency on console-setup
<penguin42> Omega: Yeh I bet it adds a user for it
<Omega> penguin42: Thanks. :)
<tzaeru> penguin42, ooh! my first bug report.
<tzaeru> aside of some wine reports. neat. yeah, sure.
<lcb> Omega, i'm curious. what is the kb config issue? i'm asking because i had one yesterday and i managed in solving it, with the help of yofel
<Omega> lcb: kb config issue?
<lcb> omega, sorry. looks like it is from tzaeru
<Omega> Ah, no problem.
<GaryD> Has anyone found a way to make proprietary nvidia drivers work?
<bjsnider> they do work
<GaryD> bjsnider: not 173. There is a missing dependency. xserver-video-abi-8.0
<nlsthzn> any ideas why firefox seems to push my CPU to run at almost 100% load the whole time? :/
<lcb> nlsthzn, too many extras (or one that takes a lot of load)?
<GaryD> bjsnider: ...and I can't figure out how to use the nv driver instead of nouveau.
<nlsthzn> lcb: I do have a lot of pages open sure... but I have not enabled any add-ons (so I can understand all the memory it uses, but not the CPU load)
<nlsthzn> ... then again, maybe it is something else... CPU just went balistic again (and system monitor, top and htop doesn't show the culprit) QQ
<tzaeru> and I promptly forgot to in any way indicate in the summary or tags that it was for natty
<tzaeru> well. guess that doesn't.. matter that much now.
<bjsnider> GaryD, the 173 could be rebuilt against the new x-server, and it would load but it doesn't work. it will not work until nvidia releases an update, probably at the end of the natty development cycle in april. you will need to abandon the effort and use another driver, like vesa or nouveau
<tzaeru> all fingers grossed, here goes reboot. :)
<GaryD> bjsnider: i'm using nouveau, but my screen is "grayed" out, like it has a film on it.the xserver-xorg-video-nv driver has always worked for my graphics card. i will do with that until nvidia updates, but I can't figure out how to use the driver after I install it. nouveau always loads instead.
<bjsnider> you can create a xorg.conf and put "driver" "nv" in it i suppose
<bjsnider> but that is obfuscated by nvidia. it hasn't been touched in a long time
<GaryD> OK, but how can I make the xorg.conf? killing X and running Xorg -configure gave me errors.
<lcb> nlsthzn, a lot of tabs open helps increasing the load of it of course. there are a lot of tweaks on the net to improve  firefox performance, if you google it. try to do on advanced search and check latest 'posts' on it. there are a couple addons for the same effect. iḿ running chromium after years of firefox and to be honest, without any conflict of interests, i'm liking chromium...
<lcb> oops.. that was a testament... sorry guys.
<nlsthzn> lcb: closed all tabs now... same load (even got it to go up without FF so might not be FF but something else)... thx any how :)
<lcb> nlsthzn, hmm, i'm using it now with alpha updated/graded and looks fine/normal.
<lcb> with natty, i mean
<nlsthzn> I am a few hours worth of updates behind...
<nlsthzn> oh well... thx... let me update and stuff again :D
<lcb> :)
<magn3ts> God Natty is looking sweet.
<magn3ts> new Network manager in 11.10
<magn3ts> Gonna be sweeeeeet.
<GaryD> thanks all. I have something to try. section 2.6 of the lubuntu faq.
<magn3ts> control center is back too?
<magn3ts> wwooooow
<tzaeru> well. didn't reboot..
<tzaeru> first off it says 'fb hw usage conflict radeondrmfb vs. VEGA VGA' and then afterwards it gives an error /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: file not found.
<tzaeru> after that it doesn't continue to terminal
<tzaeru> just stops there
<tzaeru> doesn't hang tho.
<guntbert> any reports about install problems with the current daily? Several packages "in a broken state"
<GaryD> No good. Still a gray screen, and no xorg.conf file in root or /etc/X11/.
<tzaeru> oh, it does boot to terminal. just need to alt+f away
<tzaeru> um. gdm is what gnome is ought to use, right?
<tzaeru> or what usually packs with ubuntu that is
<GaryD> right
<GaryD> I am actually on Lubuntu. However I have seen a lot of the same problem.
<GaryD> However, There were 2 devices and 2 cards in my /root/xorg.conf.new. I have removed the extra stuff and copied it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Hope it works.
<tzaeru> interesting - ati drivers weren't installed. well. this works now. for now, that is.. :>
<tzaeru> suicidal time and ppa for the drivers so I can get WebGL properly work
<tzaeru> or shaders actually, but only webgl apps seem to throw that particular problem
<yfk> how can I use Update to OpenOffice on Natty with the use of apt?
<BUGabundo> yfk: we now use libreoffice
<penguin42> yfk: Natty has LibreOffice now, if you install natty and keep it up to date you'll have the latest version on Natty
<yfk> penguin42, you mean libre
<penguin42> yfk: Yes
<yfk> I don't want libre
<yfk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
<penguin42> yfk: Why not?
<yfk> it doesn't show .doc files as good
<penguin42> interesting - file that as a bug, preferably with an example .doc file - it should!
<yfk> it displays them.. only not as good
<yfk> OO is not perfect at this neither
<penguin42> still a bug
<yfk> one of OO's main problems it imperfect support of MSFT office formats
<penguin42> it's a really difficult problem
<yfk> their claim is that the formats are rombunctious to begin with, perhaps intentionally
<yfk> anyways. OO is probably the best software that can run natively on linux. you should add the option
<yfk> not as default but to the repositories
<penguin42> yfk: My feeling is that lo will get fixed quicker
<penguin42> yfk: If you have a .doc that you can share with them and show bad rendering then I think it would be good
<yfk> the one that I've noticed this from was from a friend of mine so I can't give that away. I'm pretty sure a test on some .doc files (like is probably done) yields better results with oo. BTW, It's development is govermentaly supported here (Israel) as an alternative to MSFT. Choosing not to use OO due to the SUN ownership thing is probably a bad idea as a whole
<yfk> by not to use I mean restricting to Libre
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-12
<vivid> libreoffice is practically the same, just includes changes that OO wont admit
<BUGabundo> really ?
<BUGabundo> I though we were already using forked OOo with SUN/Orcale logos for a long long time
<BUGabundo> we and many other linux distros
<penguin42> what with OOo, Gooo and libreoffice I'm thoroughly confused as to what is in what
<penguin42> still, I think I currently give loo the best chance
<jbicha> go-ooo doesn't exist any more, it has joined LO
<BUGabundo> gooo that's it
<jbicha> and I believe LO has better MS format support than OOo
<vivid> it just has some stuff that oracle wouldnt accept upstream for some reason, same thing practically, supposed to be "more optimised" clearly oracle doesnt agree
<vivid> better doesnt matter, if its not perfect its not good enough
<vivid> i cant use OOo or libre for school, because teachers and colleagues open the documents with word and find many formatting errors
<penguin42> yeh, typically it's been better at opening them rather than producing them
<vivid> yep, but its still not an acceptable replacement for production or academic environments where anyone is using word
<BUGabundo> nor is MSFT products
<BUGabundo> use latex :P
<penguin42> vivid: I'm hoping the LO guys will get a bit better at it
<vivid> MS will just break it intentionally
<vivid> its a losing battle
<penguin42> yeh
<vivid> after all, how can they make money if you dont need to buy their suite?
<BUGabundo> more importantly
<BUGabundo> who still needs a offline suit?
<BUGabundo> I use online tools this days
<vivid> we use google docs for collaboration, but it still needs to be finalized with word, sad but true : /
<BUGabundo> lol
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> when I try to install I get this error: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<penguin42> so what does /var/log/syslog have to say?
<ubuntu_> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/J56GS2zg
<penguin42> no errors I'm familiar with in there
<ubuntu_> penguin42: is there a workaround so I can install?
<penguin42> ubuntu_: I don't know
<ubuntu_> penguin42: no problem thanks any way
<jbicha> is there anything unusual about how you're trying to install?
<Breetai> Hi all. Installed Alpha 3, and updated, and installed nvidia-current. WHen I sign into gnome-unity, my desktop does not start up and eventually I get a compiz has crahsed error. However if I ctrl-alt-f2, login, and compiz--replace & unity &  it starts up fine. Can I reslove this so unity starts fine?
<nit-wit> Breetai, have you rebooted to see if it happens the same?
<nit-wit> or restart x
<Breetai> Yes. Several times, did another apt-get update/upgrade. Every time I log into unity I have the problem.
<Guest17880> is anybody available here
<yofel> Guest17880: depends on your question
<Guest17880> are you gonna upgrad?
<bazhang> Guest17880, this is for support. try #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<yofel> well, I'm running natty, kubuntu that is. If you want to know if natty is stable enough to use it, now
<yofel> *no
<Guest17880> is it true that it will no longer support gnome
<bazhang> no
<syn-ack> Hey guys have a question
<bazhang> then ask
<syn-ack> I have a bug and I don't know how to file it. Whether it's unity, chromium or what. But anyway, what happens is that when I start Chromium, it will open fullscreen, but the full screen isn't full screen; it's about, I don't know half an inch from the top of the panel. Anyone else having this issue with any apps and think they know the root cause, wanna give me pointers?
<syn-ack> I really can't find a bug title in any of the bug queries I've been doing and it's been rather annoying since I don't want to mismark the bug
<syn-ack> I really can't imagine that I'm the only one that this is happening to. and if you would like a screencap, I can post one for a further demonstration of what's going on
<bazhang> yep
<syn-ack> yep to what? you know what's going on or you would like a screencap or what?
<syn-ack> http://tinypic.com/r/33wnrdv/7 There's the pic, btw
<bazhang> I have the same issue in 10.10 as well
<bazhang> chromium-browser
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> you using the dailies as well?
<bazhang> nope, just installed alpha one and kept up to date
<syn-ack> I meant with Chromium... are you using the Daily PPA or the Official out of the repo?
<bazhang> just the one from repos
<syn-ack> hrm
<bazhang> both 10.10 and natty have the issue here
<syn-ack> So it seems to be a common issue among them... Interesting
<bazhang> as in your screencap
<syn-ack> all your elements are shifted down, as well, no?
<Vituz> probably not the right place to come for help regarding this.. but recently upgraded to Natty and somehow broke Vuze... I've tried replacing libswt-gtk-3.5-java already to no avail
<RJ_F1> hey, how Do I get the beta for 11.04 ?
<durando> does natty fix issues with marvell controllers?
<Vitux> probably not a Natty issue.. probably related to java but considering my other java apps still work I'm not sure what else could be causing it
<Vitux> guess either no one is here or no one knows
<Vitux> pity
<RJ_F1> yo, have you tried reinstalling java?
<Vitux> yah I have
<Vitux> I just fixed it.. gave up on the vuze in the repositories and installed manually
<Vitux> working fine
<Vitux> not sure if the repositories ver is mucked up but I'm gonna go with this for now.. it'll stay more up to date anyway
<RJ_F1> you could try installing eclipse via sudo apt-get install eclipse , which should install all the new java versions, or at least the one that works.
<RJ_F1> if that doesnt work
<RJ_F1> Hey guys, I gotta go
<MasterU> Just did update and got some great new features (resize launcher etc)
<MasterU> Has anyone else had blank application dashboard?
<MasterU> if you start to type it finds stuff but start off a blank black square
<MasterU> Oh well I will log a bug
<Severian> I am all updated and I can't resize the Launcher.
<Emanon> Any plans to make the alternate install disk actually work this release?
<bazhang> it worked for 10.10
<Emanon> Not for me.
<bazhang> corrupt iso then
<Emanon> Tried it on several different discs, usb drives, at different write speeds with different burners and such.
<Emanon> Downloaded at different times with different boxes and everything.
<bazhang> yes, natty alternate install will work. 10.10 did as well
<Emanon> Recently it likes stopping just after the core system finishes while it's installing the userspace stuff.
<bazhang> yep corrupt iso
<Emanon> Hmm weird. Haven't had one work since 10.04
<bazhang> md5 the iso then
<rork> does the livecd install work? or could it be hardware issues?
<bazhang> rork, worked here
<Emanon> Live cd works fine.
<Emanon> Would just use that one but I use full disk encryption and whatnot.
<bazhang> tried both live and debian-installer both worked fine
<Emanon> And depending on the machine, sometimes raid.
<rork> I haven't had problems with the alternate install (kubuntu) either, I did have problems with an old Debian install due to ACPI not being supported on my laptop from 2001
<bazhang> sorry, the alternate is known as debian-installer
<Emanon> Ahh see I haven't had hardware issues for years now. I have either so generic hardware or hardware from companies that play nice so...
<Emanon> The only thing on this machine I foresee trouble with is the ati graphics card.
<Emanon> Wifi works after I let it install the prop drivers and everything, which I love since when I started linux I thought I was up for slackware and that just wasn't working for me lol.
<Emanon> All my internals are pretty standard and my peripherals are almost all logitech, which play nicely with the penguin.
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> Hey coz_
<coz_> penguin42, hey guy
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<storrgie> how do I get unity to collapse when I open a program (say firefox)
<storrgie> to me it seems like unity arbitrarily minimizes
<storrgie> I cant figure out why it does it why it doesnt
<storrgie> and i would prefer it minimize when i open a software full screen
<storrgie> such as firefox
<tzaeru> quick question; is it to be expected that at boot time the window manager isn't switched to automatically?
<penguin42> storrgie: If you open ccsm (compiz config manager) you can select a few different options on compiz; I have it on autohide, but it doesn't quite work for me
<storrgie> penguin42, thats annoying
<penguin42> storrgie: Very
<storrgie> penguin42, it was doing it a couple nights ago (i know I'm using an alpha so things are changing)
<storrgie> hopefully it gets worked out before the release
<storrgie> im using it on a CF-19
<storrgie> very small screen
<penguin42> it's certainly getting better - it's a LOT better than it was a month ago, but I think it's got a way to go
<BluesKaj> hmm, X froze while trying to resize a window , input devices , mouse &KB totally unresponsive,...still a few glitches , not sure whether it's kde or X .
<sveint> I haven't received any updates the last 5 days...is that normal?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<sveint> I have tried to press Check in update manager and run apt-get update, but no packaged available in update manager..
<sveint> ah, changing the server in sources helped
<sveint> I guess the local server is badly outdated
<coz_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is there a thing for unity to show unread emails in gmail?
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, indicator?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: kinda but in the unity, rather than the panel
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, I don't think there is
<nit-wit> I use Thunderbird for capturing emails and the popups
<nit-wit> popups for notification
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: yeah saw that, I guess I could keep the mails on the server so webmail works. Might make a script etc, could be fun. I've seen some code to detect how many unread mails there are
<Fluttershy> what is the date/time manager actually called? I'm having issues getting it working
<nlsthzn> I made the mistake to select an album in Banshee and select "add to play queue" ... no it starts playing the album after any other song I select
<nlsthzn> even after a reboot :/
<nlsthzn> oh crud, I just discovered the "play queue" on the left... my bad :p
<nlsthzn> doh!
<Emanon> Ubuntu seriously needs to have some kind of program to enforce desktop theme settings on firefox.
<Emanon> Like the full theme, not just the frame.
<Daekdroom> Emanon, it used to be far worse.
<Emanon> Well it needs to be a bit better.
<Emanon> cause these white backgrounds sear my cornea's and all the userstyles are so poorly done.
<Emanon> same for empathy.
<Daekdroom> But the default theme does have white background..
<Emanon> right but when i change it to a theme with a dark background ff and empathy don't change with it
<Emanon> they still stay halogen lamp bright
<Daekdroom> Odd. Empathy's background changes here.
<Emanon> Also there needs to be a more comprehensive customization system for themes. Instead of picking from frame, control, text  sections individually.
<Emanon> The channel user list does but the actual channel frame doesnt
<Daekdroom> You can file a bug on that.
<Daekdroom> (the customization system)
<Emanon> Is there an official forum just for suggestions so I don't have to bother the help channels and all you folks in them?
<Daekdroom> There is launchpad, where you can file bugs, and the brainstorm website, where you can throw suggestions.
<Emanon> cool
<Daekdroom> and you can file ideas as bugs too, they'll be marked as "whislist"
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com   too
<Daekdroom> Have I gone nuts, or are the Unity Dash and Launcher really not-themeable through GTK?
<Daekdroom> I've discussed so much about it and people keep saying Unity is complete themeable.
<BluesKaj> having input device freeze problems when resizing the terminal , anyone else experience this?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I can't see how you can do any customisation at all
<Emanon> I've noticed in 11.04 if I don't have ambiance the maximized versions of the frame buttons don't look right.
<Emanon> If I have ambiance they are the proper set but if I so much as change the theme for the controls or something they change when maximized and change back when windowed.
<Emanon> which is lame.
<Emanon> Also what's with empathy and gwibber working nicely minimized into the me menu but evolution either closing completely or just minimizing normally. That's inconsistent and annoying.
<Emanon> I either have to have evolution open and annoying, minimized with the rest of my open programs or use alltray to send it to the notification tray where it sticks out like a sore thumb cause it's a duplicate of the me menu icon like 2 icons over. If I close it, it just ends the program rather than docking it in the me menu like gwibber and empathy. So either lame looking or no updating.
<coz_> hey guys
<doodoo> any idea when ATI catalyst driver will come to natty. I can't play games now as it is missing :(
<blocky> is there a list of known issues with natty a3?
<zniavre> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3#Known%20issues
<Emanon> Besides light themes look like poo idk why they keep making them.
<doodoo> any idea when ATI catalyst driver will come to natty. I can't play games now as it is missing :(
<ChogyDan> doodoo: I've heard it is always just before release for ATI
<ChogyDan> or not always, but that is an expected time
<doodoo> ChogyDan, Beta or Final release?
<ChogyDan> doodoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3#Graphics%20and%20Display
<Emanon> You know, maybe more people would send in bug or crash reports f it wasn't such a pain in the ass.
<Emanon> It's like 50 confirmation dialogues and stuff.
<Emanon> For one crash report.
<doodoo> ChogyDan, hmm...thanks for the link xD
<doodoo> ChogyDan, Guess I will have to wait
<ChogyDan> ya :(
<Emanon> When it really could be 2 buttons and a checkbox. Yes or no, If yes strip logs and such check yes or no.
<Emanon> Maybe a checkbox for don't bother me anymore as well.
<yofel> Emanon: depends on the application, if apport asks questions then that's intended by the package maintainers
<Emanon> Then the package maintainers are retarded.
<Emanon> No one cares what the devs want. The programs are made for users.
<yofel> no, they're not - most bugs can't be fixed without detailed instructions to reproduce, and since most users don't want to add those, they need to force you to add some information they need at least
<Emanon> That's why we hate Apple.
<yofel> well, apport was made for developers and testers, crash filing is disabled in final releases
<Emanon> Thus the checkbox. Include bare minimum or as much as possible.
<Emanon> Which is funny cause I still have crashes in final releases.
<Emanon> Not atm, cause I'm using natty of course. But still.
<yofel> well, that of course happens, but apport will be quiet at least
<Emanon> Either way they need to streamline apport.
<Emanon> Like if there are a bunch of yes or no dialogues just make it a list of check-boxes with a single confirm button instead.
<yofel> well, feel free to file a bug about apport with ideas how to improve it. (Please don't title it "bug filing is too hard")
<Emanon> Clicking yes over and over is just geh.
<yofel> that's pretty much due to the design of the question API, could be improved I guess
<Emanon> It's like really long EULA's, do they think anyone actually reads those things? Just bulletpoint it for us. 1: Don't sell my work ******bag. 2: If you pass it around include the source. 3: If you change it, note it, put it in the man page, and include the source.
<Emanon> There I just stripped like 30 pages from the gpl
<yofel> heh
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: log a bug with the eula then
<Emanon> AND I asked more than some devs do now with that man page reference.
<Emanon> Stallman is an OG and all but god that thing is wordy.
<Emanon> Needs a cliffnotes version.
<ActionParsnip> You can submit an expression of this where it counts to maybe get it changed, venting in here does NOTHING
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: if you care that much, log a bug
<Emanon> ActionParsnip: I've seen you before, do you hang out in rantradio?
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: no, and I despise ranters
<Emanon> You're thinking a different kind of rant.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: same difference to me
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: if you dislike something and moan in an ineffective method and don't make any effort to change it then you should simply sit quiet
<Emanon> Think less teaparty and more George Carlin
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: not sure who that is
<Emanon> George Carlin? He is (was) a comedian.
<Emanon> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=george+carlin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<coz_> I thought he died
<Emanon> Yea thus the "was"
<coz_> :)
<zniavre> good evening
<Emanon> hello zniavre
<zniavre> does nouveau (or better nvidia 173.14.xx) can works with unity (3d )
<zniavre> ?
<bjsnider> zniavre, nouveau might work, nvidia-173 will not until april when nvidia updates it
<zniavre> bjsnider,  thank you, to be sharp nouveau can handle unity 3d for sure ?
<zniavre> (in fact i want to try it )  ^^
<Emanon> noveau handles 2d only iirc
<Emanon> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ActionParsnip> zniavre: what nvidia chip are you using?
<Emanon> "Any 3D functionality that might exist is still unsupported. Do not ask for instructions to try it. But you can read GalliumHowto in case you are brave enough. "
<Emanon> That was from the link
<Emanon> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumHowto
<zniavre> ActionParsnip,  old hardware > fx5500 (usinf 173.14.xx legacy drivers
<bjsnider> zniavre, no excuse not to upgrade your graphics card to something modern
<zniavre> :o(   no money my friend ....
<ActionParsnip> zniavre: not a bad chip :) i'd test both to see which works best
<bjsnider> zniavre, my card cost $50 new
<zniavre> it looks cheap for some but quite expensive for me ...
<zniavre> my comp is 11years old (MB GFX RAM)
<ActionParsnip> zniavre: it'll run fie. I have a 6150LE chip which works cool
<zniavre> go ahead and i ll see ...  thank you all answering
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, you should upgrade too
<bjsnider> that is old junk
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: why?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: it does what it needs to do and isn't failing
<zniavre> :o)
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: so why waste money when what I have is fine?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: yeah, should've done what you are doing now earlier...
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, i was just finishing mark shuttleworth's latest blog post. the answer to your query is "because you're falling further and further behind in terms of gpu features and opengl support."
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: but it does what it needs to do in a perfectly reasonable time
<bjsnider> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/654
<bjsnider> eventuall it will not
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: it chats and web browses just fine. Until it starts to not do what it needs to do, or starts failing. I don't need to upgrade do I?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: the correct answer is: no   so I won't be upgrading any time soon, like you suggested
<bjsnider> those two things are all you use your computer for?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: yes
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: literally
<bjsnider> you don't need much more than a netbook i would think
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: so I dont need some quad core thing with 8Gb RAM do I
<bjsnider> 4gb
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: doesn't even need that. My system has 1Gb RAM and it runs fine
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: as I always say, you don't need a ferrari to drive to the shops and back once a week
<bjsnider> also nvidia's latest drivers will stop supporting the 6k series soon. the new cutoff point will likely be the 8k cards
<bjsnider> due to the presence of a common set of hardware features
<ActionParsnip> then i'll use nouvea and if thats poor I'll grab a video card
<zniavre> :o)
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: i upgrade as and when, not just because
<bjsnider> i'm not making this stuff up, this is years of experience talking. more horsepower is always better than less. most of the systems i service for people suffer from being unable to handle what they're using them for
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: theres no point me getting a 12 core server with 16Gb RAM and 2 4Gb video cards, its a complete waste
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: Helps keep the room warm in winter
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: yeah pretty much
<Daekdroom> Is there something that I can use to keep my room cooler? :p
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: a fan or air conditioning or get a ghost in ;)
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Just run the machine backwards
<bjsnider> that's what everybody thinks when they buy a computer: here's what it doesn't need to be able to do. then, a year later, they think: why can't it do all of these things i want it to?
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, over time, all I do is lower expectations from my machine.
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: my needs havent changed in more than 10 years
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, then you are unique in the annals of computer usage. i salute you
<bjsnider> o brave new world that has such creatures in it
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: thats why your statement is hilarious to me. Until flash starts being bad on it, i'll stick where I am
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: I work in IT and so in my time off I don't do any big gaming or anything like that. I do most of my stuff out and about on my Android phone and I like to not be on my computer if I can
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, if you came with me to see some of the situations i find, you might change your views, at least about other people.
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: well thats them. I'm not going to change my system because someone else is having issues. That makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: I understand people upgrade as their needs change, thats obvious
<bjsnider> 99% of the people i run into are trying to shoehorn new ideas (like games and movies) into old junk. it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: iknow,i've seen it a lot
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: even seen people trying to load old versions of apps onto Vista when they worked on XP and it made vista crash, same sort of thing
<Daekdroom> I think bjsnider did it wrong when he didn't consider that ActionParsnip knows exactly what he wants to do.
<Daekdroom> Unlike someone who doesn't have so much contact with computers
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<bjsnider> or people running vista on xp hardware (thanks to the crook vendors)
<Daekdroom> I used to run XP on Me hardware for a long time.
<Daekdroom> Slowness > Crashness
<bjsnider> it wasn't such a huge difference
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: its software, it was some adobe nonesense, caused the system to crash so he had to buy the newer version which was compatible
<saulus> hey, I want to create a NAT gateway. I followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874 but it does not work. Maybe theres something new on 11.04. Can you help me?
<bjsnider> this state of war between canonical and gnome sucks.
<Daekdroom> The only thing I care about is that, if I want to move to Gnome Shell, I'll be able to get indicator support there somehow. No matter who coded it :P
<robin0800> Daekdroom, Unity 2d has indicator support though I don't think its meant to
<Daekdroom> robin0800, why wouldn't it be meant to?
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, i am asking on your behalf and will report the answer
<Daekdroom> robin0800, I'm talking about indicators, not systray
<robin0800> Daekdroom, ok well it's got both at the moment
<zzillezz> hmm why do my updates stall at 25% (kubuntu 11.04 alpha3)
<zzillezz> all packages were downloaded, some of them are now 'prepared'
<zzillezz> but it does nothing any more now
<ActionParsnip> zzillezz: try:  sudo apt-get clean    then retry
<zzillezz> ActionParsnip: is it better to update with apt then with the Software Updates program ?
<ActionParsnip> zzillezz: both are equally good
<arand> zzillezz: but apt-get might provide more information if something goes awry, and aptitude even more so.
<zzillezz> hmm kpackagekit doesn't want to close
<ActionParsnip> zzillezz: I use this script to automatically update every day: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579459/
<zzillezz> i'll have a look thanks ActionParsnip
<zzillezz> any way to close down kpackagekit ?
<ActionParsnip> zzillezz: it takes an arg too, if you run:     fullupgrade s   it will upgrade  then shutdown after, r makes it reboot :)
<coz_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> coz_: hi, are you using natty?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  on my other system yes
<ActionParsnip> coz_: just saw you say hi in both :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oh I found    /amsg  for xcaht works instead of typing in everychannel I have :)
<ActionParsnip> nice :)
<ActionParsnip> doesn't fly in pidgin
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  oo  I didnt know that
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I am going to have to try pidgin again to see if any of the commands work with it
<ActionParsnip> sounds fun
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, gnome-shell will have its own gnome indicators in the ppa, and not the ubuntu code, seems to be the answer
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, will do
<zzillezz> alright, that didn't go as planned ...
<zzillezz> updating through terminal now
<magn3ts> borders are back?!
<magn3ts> booo
<Daekdroom> magn3ts, it caused issues with metacity
<Daekdroom> and Mark said they were bland
<zzillezz> anyone knows what this message means :
<zzillezz> (gtk-update-icon-cache:7433): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<magn3ts> That's sad, really liked them.
<magn3ts> Also, just hard fast crashed Virtual Box... open the workspace expose view adn then try to drag a unity dock icon.
<magn3ts> "boom!"
<Daekdroom> magn3ts, in here, all I have to do is try to drag a unity launcher and it might crash
<Daekdroom> Not everytime, but possible and likely
<guntbert> where is the "visual effects" tab (used to be found in system/preferences/appearance)?
<Daekdroom> guntbert, no longer exists.
<Daekdroom> and doesn't have a replacement either.
<penguin42> can't see a gui for editing the workspace layout either
<Daekdroom> I recall editing it, but I can't remember where
<guntbert> Daekdroom: thx
<Daekdroom> penguin42, bleh. Found it under ccsm ;)
<Daekdroom> It's under the last tab of "General Options" or something like that
<guntbert> I guess I'm being especially braindead today: in launchpad, reporting a bug, I am asked "do any of the following bugs describe the bug ....?" - what do I do if that is the case? (I expected to click on the bug description...)
<Daekdroom> guntbert, but that is exactly what you're meant to do.
<Daekdroom> If it's not clickable, I think the page hasn't loaded fully.
<guntbert> Daekdroom: sorry, havin it open in a VM I saw it unfold, but missed the button "yes" at the bottom - all found now :-)
<zniavre> re good evening
<zniavre> im now on natty with nouveau driver + mesa dri experimental unity seems to does not work, i did something wrong?
<guntbert> a heads up: the menu editor from "other" looks quite different (and is less useful) than the one from the right-click menu un the ubuntu icon
<tohuw> how do I restart window decorations? They disappeared on me, but compiz is still running...
<jbicha> tohuw: I'd do compiz --replace anyway
<tohuw> jbicha: thanks. invoking unity-window-decorator seemed to work also; I think it just stopped running
<hv> is it known that every emacs window (upstream, and probably the one in the repos) causes indicator-applet-appmenu to leak about a few megabytes?
 * hv goes to cross-post in #ubuntu-devel ...
<penguin42> youch :-)
 * hv should consider trying to fix it, as no one answered there ...
<Daekdroom> hv, indicator-applet-appmenu is leaking with everything
<Daekdroom> hv, so is unity-panel-service
<hv> Daekdroom: is there a clear path for the applications to "modernize", or indicator-applet-appmenu has to be backward-compatible with them?
<Daekdroom> hv, I'm not following.
<hv> I mean, who has to "plug" the leak?
<Daekdroom> It's definitely appmenu's fault
<Daekdroom> It was designed to work with like almost all GTK and QT apps, and can be adapted to work with FF, Thunderbird, LibreOffice etc.
<hv> I see.
<hv> thanks.
<penguin42> hv: It's two parts; one is the daemon that does the displaying and the other is a modification to the widget library to pass menus to it
<Daekdroom> appmenu and libdbusmenu, respectively, am I right, penguin42 ?
<penguin42> I think so
<penguin42> I wish they'd get sorted out - running on KDE gnome apps are spewing errors
<Daekdroom> The apps themselves or appmenu?
<hv> is there a clear roadmap or wiki on the status of appmenu support for individual apps? I don't think it is a good idea to file bug reports for individual apps.
<wierd0{}> nattys awesome
<Omega> It is!
<wierd0{}> :)
<wierd0{}> i was an ubuntu hater.  i changed my mind :)
<wierd0{}> i'd even pay for it :o
<wierd0{}> :)
<wierd0{}> too many nightmares
<Omega> Haha.
<UndiFineD> weird0{}: why did you hate it ?
<weird0{}> maverick marked the worst year of my life
<weird0{}> :)
<UndiFineD> oO
<weird0{}> np
<weird0{}> dinner time
<Omega> Heya UndiFineD!
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-13
<BUGabundo> /var/snapshots$ sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot / ./20110312
<BUGabundo> gotta love #BTRFS
<UndiFineD> hey Omega
<weird0{}> is that a flash drive filesystem ?
<weird0{}> i notice there are no propietary ati drivers through hardware manager.  is there another way ?
<BUGabundo> /var/snapshots$ sudo rsync -avhP ./20110312/ /media/2TB/20110312/laptop/
<BUGabundo> this is gonna take a while
<BUGabundo> I wonder if I can mount an external drive and create a snapshot directly on it
<BUGabundo> considering both drives are BTRFS
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, wondered what's your take on this whole canonical vs. gnome crapstorm that's happened in the past few days?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no opinion formed yet.... been busy with Life
<BUGabundo> and much more worried with joaopinto POV expressed on getdeb ML
<bjsnider> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/654
<bjsnider> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/03/collaborations-demise.html
<bjsnider> both sides have been publicly throwing bombs at each other since thursday
<Daekdroom> POV?
<bjsnider> point of view
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> yeah I've read both posts bjsnider
<BUGabundo> and knowing personally aseigo and what he thinks of gnome.....
<bjsnider> the comments on both posts are actually more important than the posts themselves
<bjsnider> what about what the gnome guys think of aseigo, and kde?
<BUGabundo> [  938.034694]     fat_bmap_cluster: request beyond EOF (i_pos 644841)
<BUGabundo> this can't be good :\
<dasen1> Hi guys, does anyone have  problem with running deluge in the latest natty code?
<ikt> heya, does anyone know how to resize dash?
<Daekdroom> ikt, you can make it fullscreen or use the size it comes as, as far as I know
<ikt> Daekdroom, so if it's full screen, how do I un-full screen it :s
<Daekdroom> ikt, I don't know how. It doesn't seem possible.
<ikt> hrmm
<danyR> ikt: you can use dconf-editor, found in the package dconf-tools
<dasen1> does anyone here use deluge?
<ikt> dasen1, yep
<ikt> danyR, thanks :)
<dasen1> ikt: do you have any  problem running it under natty?
<ikt> dasen1, what type of problems?
<danyR> ikt: you need to change the form-factor under desktop/unity/ :)
<dasen1> ikt I get a segmentation fault, the version is 1.3.1-1ubuntu1
<danyR> dasen1: just for curiosity, try running it like this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 deluge
<dasen1> it worked!!!
<dasen1> what was the problem, and what does that command do?
<danyR> dasen1: it's a known bug, currently in progress. affects other apps, like software-center
<danyR> dasen1: I don't have the bug report here, but it's not on your side, it'll be fixed by an update. it's pretty dark and deep linux stuff :)
<dasen1> ok
<dasen1> thanks a lot!
<danyR> dasen1: got the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/259219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259219 in mesa (Ubuntu Natty) "Broken TLS support in libGL.so" [High,In progress]
<dasen1> do you think this bug will be resolved by the time natty gets out?
<danyR> dasen1: Absolutely :)
<danyR> this is clearly a release-blocker bug: it would be impossible for natty to be shipped with this bug
<dasen1> ok, cool
<dasen1> :)
<dasen1> thanks again guys
<BUGabundo> man
<BUGabundo> btrfs IS NOT stable....
<BUGabundo> at least not on this kind of workload
<BUGabundo> 2nd kernel panic of the night
<penguin42> give it 3 or 4 years
 * penguin42 pats his ext[34]
<BUGabundo> penguin42: please do btrfs subvolume snapshot <source> [<dest>/]<name> on ExtFS :P
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I think I can just about do it with an lvm snapshot?
<BUGabundo> not as fast
<BUGabundo> this is very low level
<arand> partman failed to load the partitioning step when running the alternate CD, has anyone been able to install on a system with an already present LVM configuration, or is LVM the crux here?
<arand> Also, still no LVM support in ubiquity?
<penguin42> arand: Are the lvm tools there - i.e. if you vgdisplay or the like does it show?
<arand> penguin42: Yea, well the syslog shows that partman detects the lvm setup seemingly ok
<arand> penguin42: I posted the bug link in -bugs and the logs are attached to it... I don't see what's going wrong though..
<penguin42> arand: I knowthere is a bug (bug I thought it was for the non-alternate) for the install failing if there were existing unrecognised partitions - but I don't know if it's related
<arand> I wonder if the unassociated pv messes with things..., that's next on my list to check if nothing else pops out
<penguin42> arand: I'd bring the volume groups up by hand - I think there is a vgchange -a that needs doing somewhere along the line, and then see what happens
<Fluttershy> does anyone know what might be causing the date/time editor to not be updating to the new one in a3?
<josh1> I am trying 11.04 and I am trying to install it, but the install is taking like 2hrs, this is the xubuntu version, any idea why? oh this is alpha 3
<josh1> how long are installs taking you guys?
<josh1> has anybody have problems installing alpha 3
<Fluttershy> it took me about 1.5 hours to updgrade from Maverick
<josh1> Mine has been running for atleast 2 hrs and it is a fresh install off of a flash drive
<Fluttershy> I don't think xubuntu is supported here, though
<josh1> hmm, there isn't a support channel for natty xubuntu?
<josh1> I tried xubuntu+1, nothing there
<Daekdroom> I believe this is the channel
<Fluttershy> I wouldn't know, sorry; what about regular #xubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Definitely not there
<josh1> nobody is talking there, I can't get anybody to answer questions about regular xubuntu there either
<josh1> I would install the ubuntu version of natty, but I have had better luck running xfce on my laptops
<Fluttershy> xubuntu is pretty small-scale compared to ubuntu/kubuntu, especially since there's competition in lubuntu
<josh1> gnome and unity are too much for my laptops to handle
<Fluttershy> how old are they? I have Ubuntu Natty running on my netbook just fine
<josh1> lubuntu is ok, but I have never felt that it was a good fit, not exactly polished, xubuntu seemed better
<Daekdroom> Xubuntu is no longer known for being light.
<josh1> p4 with 512 ram (old one), new one is a netbook (cr-48 from google)
<Daekdroom> It's not as heavy as ubuntu or kubuntu, sure.
<josh1> actually it is pretty light here, runs much better on the p4 laptop
<josh1> I can get it down to 100mb of ram or less  at boot by just turning off some startup apps
<josh1> is there any benefit to using the 64bit version if I have less than 3 gigs of ram?
<Fluttershy> I'm of the opinion 64bit versions are rarely beneficial
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> Unless you like enconding videos, compiling etc
<josh1> I have x64 of 8.04 on my desktop (4 gigs of ram) but I didn't know if I would benefit on my laptop
<EvilPhoenix> where can i get a copy of the alpha (for testing purposes on a non-production machine)?
<rww> EvilPhoenix: the links are on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3 , which you probably also want to read.
<coz_>  hey guys
<espen77> are there any themes with transparent top for the windows?
<Blue1> will the new release of ubuntu (11.04) support gnome 3 or no?
<edgy_> Hi, my ubuntu/gnome windows doesn't have the border in top where I can move the window and close it! It seems related to my home config file. how can I reset this to default?
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> my gaming system is sitting doing nothing... i'd like to run the natty live cd - is there a script or something that runs programmes/tasks repetitively and if/when an error occurs automatically sends a report to canonical?
<visual1ce> i wonder if it will run raid ICH10r
<head_victim> visual1ce: I don't think I installed it so it should be default, in the System Menu there is a "System Testing" program that does some tests and offers to send them back to the developers if that's what you mean
<visual1ce> thx
<throughnothing> anyone here running natty on a macbook?
<arand> Has anyone here successfully been able to launch partman (partitioning step of d-i) on a already-LVM system past alpha3? I am not and want to figure out if it's due to the LVM or something else...?
<zzillezz> no lvm here arand, sorry
<magn3ts> It might make sense to include instructions on enabling internet time...
<magn3ts> ... or better yet jsut prompting to install support like hte Share settings does for Samba...
<magn3ts> I just look foward to nautilus being replaced.
<stojabreak> New X.org is in Synaptic ?
<coz_> hey all
<stiannes> Is anyone else having trouble installing vim on amd64?
<yofel> works fine here
<stiannes> K
<stiannes> I'm trying to translate the error-message from my native language, but it makes no sense
<stiannes> Can you change the language of aptitude without changing the system language?
<arand> I don't know if you can run a program with LOCALE= first ..
<stiannes> arand: I can set the locale settings manually for a terminal session. That fixed it ;)
<stiannes> vim : Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3) but 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<stiannes> Is there a quick-fix for wrong deps?
<zniavre> good afternoon
<arand> That sounds like some parts of vim have been published but others not, dunno if you can specify to install the older version
<zniavre> im right now using natty + nouveau driver + unity-2d with compiz , im wondering why i can't use unity (3d) ?
<Crashbit> zniavre: your natty is updated ?
<arand> stiannes: hmm, was published 5 days ago, so doubting my suggested reason.
<arand> stiannes: And looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/vim_7.3.035%2Bhg%7E8fdc12103333-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb it seems to depend on ..4, so I don't know what's going on in your case
<robin0800> zniavre, don't think unity 2d uses compiz?
<weld> zniavre: I had to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental to get unity running with nouveau, but i had many freezes
<stiannes> arand: For some reason, my vim package, using "apt-cache show vim", is showing lubuntu3, not 4.
<arand> stiannes: might be a muckup in lubuntu
<stiannes> arand: But why isn't my system getting version 4 if it's released 5 days ago?
<zniavre> robin0800,  it was just a "test
<zniavre> weld,  i did that too but unity does not want to start, do i need to uninstall unity-2d ?
<zniavre> when unity (3d) seems to start the desktop is empty (no launcher , no panel, only the terminal.desktop i put into the desktop)
<weld> zniavre: can you open the terminal from there and run unity?
<weld> i didn't have unity-2d installed, but i think it shouldn't matter
<zniavre> weld,  yes i can open it but it's unusable i can't type in it
<weld> zniavre: you can switch to a tty? then you can do 'DISPLAY=:0  unity' and see what it says
<zniavre> let me try it bbsoon
<arminmarth> Hi there - I recently updated to 11.04 and the time applet has disappeared in Unity... anybody have any ideas?
<ikt> reformat reinstall
<Daekdroom> ikt, >.>
<arminmarth> i.e. in the top notification area, there's no time clock displayed
<zniavre> it freeze the computer :o(
<zniavre> it does a kind of restarting of unity and it freeze
<ikt> arminmarth,  is indicator-datetime installed?
<weld> zniavre: i struggled with that problem too, so i installed the nvidia driver again for now
<zniavre> it works?
<weld> yes
<zniavre> the newest one for recent hardware ?
<arminmarth> no it's not -- i'll install it now?
<weld> zniavre: you can use jockey-text to install it from terminal
<weld> for me it shows only the nvidia driver at the moment
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> i should install it first
<weld> the big problem with the nvidia driver for me is that i can't use ttys because they are completely off-screen, just the first line or so is showing at the bottom
<zniavre> is nt posible to setup the tty resolution ?
<weld> zniavre: did you have the nvidia driver installed before on that pc?
<zniavre> yes
<zniavre> 173.14.28
<arminmarth> OK ikt, I've installed indicator-datetime ; stupid question, but how do I configure it?
<weld> you might check if the nouveau module is blacklisted still from the nvidia driver
<zniavre> doncf-editor no for datetime-indicator
<zniavre> ?
<weld> look in /etc/modprobe.d/ if there's a file with nvidia.. blacklist nouveau or smth
<weld> a file named like that, i mean
<zniavre> there is not
<zniavre> no luck with unity :o(
<weld> zniavre: you should especially check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see which driver is actually used
<zniavre> nouveau is used
<weld> i havent tried nouveau since a few weeks now, so I can't say if it works for me
<edgy> Hi, I cannot start gnucash from my kde but can do this from gnome, any hint, how to track this problem?
<weld> it used to, when i last tried, but with freezes
<ikt> arminmarth, not sure sorry, i'll check when i get back
<arminmarth> ikt: thanks, I've installed indicator-datetime and i've launched indicator-datetime-preferences and checked "Show a clock in the menu bar" but still nothing -- might need to log out and back in
<BluesKaj> howdy
<penguin42> hey
<edgy> what's the situation of nvidia card now, I am getting black lines or strips in the menus, shall I install from jockey?
<Bauldrick> wifi - broadcom bcm4312 just stopped working after upgrade.. i read about reverting to B43 driver, is that the only way?
<arand> edgy: It seems to work very well for me just now, 8600gt.
<edgy> arand: nice, I was new to nvidia, so just jockey and would install, what if something goes wrong, how can I go back? which package to remove?
<alex_mayorga> my panels keep disappearing on restart, tips?
<alex_mayorga> this is on regular desk, not unity
<pentester> any of you try natty yet?
<penguin42> yeh, that's why we're here
<pentester> how are you liking it, im not not a fan at the moment
<penguin42> a bit flaky for me
<pentester> its almost a, how can we make it look just like apple's os
<Blue1> will the new version have support for gnome 3, or are the full steaming unity?
<penguin42> yeh, although I think some of the reason is to make it work with touch displays which I have some sympathy with, and Unity is a LOT better than it was a month ago - I just think it needs that same order of improvement again
<Daekdroom> Blue1, Unity doesn't replace GNOME, and Ubuntu 11.04 is shipping GNOME 2.32 anyway
<Blue1> Daekdroom: it is my understanding they will replace gnome with unity
<Daekdroom> Blue1, nope
<Daekdroom> Blue1, they're going to use Unity instead of Gnome shell, which is part of Gnome.
<Blue1> Daekdroom: ahh good == there is been a lot of flak about gnome vs ubuntu in slashdot recently
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Isn't the problem the Gnome 3 transition?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, it's a tough transition, indeed, but I think they'd use Unity nevertheless
<Blue1> i found unity to be pretty pathetic, but then that's just one guys opinion
<Daekdroom> I'm used to it, but I might migrate to Gnome shell because it looks neater.
<Blue1> Daekdroom: i have debian in a vbox atm, looking at that
<Blue1> let me scroll to the top and see when the beta is out
<Blue1> end of march beta 1 will be released
<pentester> im running 11.04 in vm at the moment and honestly i hate the new top panel. seems like there trying to condense things and add more, what seems unneeded
<penguin42> pentester: The actual moving the menus into there seems actually a good idea - gets me a lot more screen space back; but it's quite touchy
<Blue1> pentester: are you able to customise the look of unity at all?  I couldn't change am/pm, background pics, etc - no max/min -- and no multi-tasking
<Daekdroom> penguin42, it's not really necessary in big monitors
<Daekdroom> and if you have a non-maximized window close to the bottom, it stays too far.
<marenostrum> Hello. Lucid here. Is there anybody who uses Firefox 4.0 RC (downloaded from Firefox sites) or Firefox (Minefield) 4.0b13pre from ppa? With those versions I can't view videos from Youtube site. Flash videos from some other sites are viewed. My flash player version: adobe-flashplugin 10.2.152.270lucid1 .
<Daekdroom> marenostrum, Lucid support is in #ubuntu
<Blue1> ff 64 bit continues to crash my system in 10.10  - but worked flawlessly in 10.04
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh, but it works well on this <--- machine which is a laptop and I have 3 separate IRC windows and a terminal open
<Daekdroom> I have a LCD 22" in 1080p =/
<marenostrum> Daekdroom, I'm asking because its related with Firefox 4.0 which will be in the next release. I just want to know if this is a bug from Mozilla side or not.
<Daekdroom> marenostrum, nothing wrong with Flash in here
<marenostrum> Daekdroom, Thanks. I got it.
 * yofel is getting flash64 crashes with minefield, not that frequently though
<Daekdroom> za
<nit-wit> marenostrum, yes minefield
<Blue1> marenostrum: latest flash here:  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh this ---> machine has the 24" 1080p monitor, that <--- machine is the laptop :-)
<marenostrum> Blue1, thank you.
<Blue1> marenostrum: welcome
<marenostrum> nit-wit, can you view Youtube videos with no problem?
<nit-wit> marenostrum, yeah I missed the lucid i'm on Maverick, did you install the restricted extras
 * penguin42 can watch flash except not fullscreen (on my radeon) - I've got a reliable kernel panic I can trigger by full screen video plus switching desktops
<Daekdroom> every once in a while in my radeon I get kernel oopses because of a GPU lock up, but I'm using xorg-edgers
<marenostrum> nit-wit, Anyway, if there's no problem and if its telated with me, that's not important. lets forget about it. Thanks a lot.
<marenostrum> *related
<nit-wit> there is a good flash checker FF plugin. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/  good luck
<marenostrum> nit-wit, Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<aroman> anyone know how I can trick ubiquity into showing it's panel?
<thofke> I thought I'd give 11.04 a try and installed it on a USB-stick, but when I try the unity interface it just shows the desktop-background without menu etc... Compiz et al. is not crashing. Why can't I use unity? (On a side not: I tried to turn on compiz recently on 10.10 but it didn't function, I did not mind, but I know it worked on 9.10, I believe)
<thofke> Moreover, when nothing crashes how am I supposed to file a bug-report?
<Daekdroom> How long do you wait before you conclude that it's not showing up?
<thofke> about 10 minutes
<Daekdroom> Compiz/Unity is taking a hell lot long to start
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> Well, not that long
<thofke> I had dinner in the meantime ;)
<thofke> Checked in between
<thofke> I tried alpha-3 as Live-USB also, and with that one compiz crashes but it says that it cannot apport due to low memory...
<thofke> Can it be a hardware problem, as compiz is also not functioning in 10.10? Or is there somewehere a regression creeped in between 9.10 and now?
<thofke> I must admit that this laptop is from I believe 2004...
<Daekdroom> thofke, what's the videocard?
<Daekdroom> I remember reports of problems with Intel i915
<thofke> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<Daekdroom> Hm, it should be fine.
<thofke> Right, I have seen a report on the net from a X300 owner with a functioning unity.
<zniavre> im still stuck on unity2d + nouveau, unity regular session does not load fully
<Daekdroom> zniavre, nouveau doesn't have 3D support.
<zniavre> Daekdroom,  strangely i can use compiz and/or metacity composite but not unity (3d)
<Daekdroom> zniavre, composite is 2D
<zniavre> what compiz is?
<zniavre> please*
<Daekdroom> I believe both.
<Daekdroom> But I'm not sure
<zniavre> it's what i believe too
<throughnothing> does natty ship with gtk3?
<Daekdroom> throughnothing, not by default, but it's available in the repos
<throughnothing> hmm, everytime i log in gnome-power-manager crashes, and if i run it manually i get this:
<throughnothing> Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<throughnothing> i don't think I intentionally installed anything gtk3
<throughnothing> Daekdroom, any ideas?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> Do you use any PPAs?
<throughnothing> Actually, I had tried the gnome3 ppa to test gnome-shell, but it didnt work, and I tried to remove everything from that PPA, and now have it removed
<throughnothing> but maybe it hosed some stuff
<throughnothing> iiinteresting
<throughnothing> so i did sudo aptitude search gtk3
<bjsnider> use ppa-purge to remove it
<throughnothing> bjsnider, i did that
<throughnothing> so i think there was some lingering stuff from gnome3 though
<throughnothing> i removed all the gtk3 stuff that was installed, which force-removed gnome-power-manager and ubuntu-desktop
<throughnothing> then i re-installed ubuntu-desktop and gnome-power-manager
<throughnothing> and now it seems to be running fine....
<xAndromeda> lol
<throughnothing> mayb not the best solution....hehe
<throughnothing> bjsnider, ahh actually ppa-purge looks like what i need
<throughnothing> i had just removed them from ubuntu-software-center, thought it was the same thing
<george123> why i cant view unity DE in 11.04 64bit live cd?
<arand> no accelerated video drivers?
<george123> arand: what 's this?
<george123> arand: I mean how do i activate them?
<arand> george123: Make sure universe is enabled, and the use the additional hardware drivers application (jockey-gtk)
<george123> arand: from hardware drivers?
<yofel> actually, restriced needs to be enabled for them
<yofel> *restricted
<yofel> george123: what graphics card do you have?
<george123> geforce 9400 gt
<yofel> yep, that needs the nvidia drivers installed, I don't know if that will work on the live cd though
<george123> yofel: So, do I have to install 11.04 alpha 3?
<arand> The experimental nouveau might work better for a no-restart test, if they work that is
<yofel> george123: try arands suggestion, if they don't work, you will have to install it to test it (virtualbox4 has 3D support I think too if you want to try it that way)
<george123> ok
<arand> george123: Also, persistent usb will let you instal drivers and reboot in to use them and test thusly.
<zgr> Hello I'm using natty and have some troubles with indicator applet. Time to time volume control and keyboard layout icons disappears or behave weird, same thing with bottom gnome-panel and I'm constantly receiving messages that some program (usually aptdaemon and compiz) has crashed. Any way to fix that issues?
<DanaG> hmm, anyone here try both KDE and Gnome on a tablet PC (that is, a real Wacom)?
<DanaG> Last time I tried both, neither was quite as nice as Windows 7, to be honest.
<DanaG> I know there's CellWriter for Gnome... is there a KDE native equivalent?
<DanaG> I also found that the large size (in pixels) of Oxygen was helpful.
<DanaG> argh, cdimage.ubuntu.com is being extremely slow.
<DanaG> 122 kilobytes per second.
<magn3ts> Natty's torent tracker's throwing a 400...
<kklimonda> any idea if I can test gnome shell in virtualbox?
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-05
<_Marcus> I would like to test it on a spare machine, but I am not sure about the requirements
<_Marcus> Matter of fact, is there a requirement list?
<Num83rGuy> All from the official repos.
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<Danawar2> ActionParsnip: i think myn is using a gui called unity
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: mine is using about 400Mb
<Danawar2> im after the 9.04 style ubuntu
<Num83rGuy> http://pastebin.com/GaWV2kge kernel log says this
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: What about hard drive space?
<ActionParsnip> Danawar2: yes, that is a shell for gnome
<Danawar2> How do i change this so it is like 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: 3.1Gb used here, full unity with all the media codecs and libreoffice etc
<_Marcus> Good. Thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Danawar2: i suggest you install xfce4  and select XFCE at the login screen
<Jordan_U> I'm using Unity with nouveau and I'm seeing major graphics artifacts/ failure to update the screen. For instance, I'm currently in a maximized gnome-terminal Window with irssi. If I alt-tab to Google Chrome I will continue to see a screen filled with the last screen of gnome-terminal / irssi until I do something which causes Google Chrome to repaint, like switching tabs.
<Danawar2> Thanks
<KI7MT> In 12.04 Unity. are there Hot-Keys to Switch to / through the different workspace windows?
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: hold superL down and you will be shown :)
<Num83rGuy> Jordan_U: have you installed the Nvidia drivers yet? I can't get mine to work and was wondering if I was the only one.
<KI7MT> superL ? what's that ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: its what the linux world name the 'windows key'
<Danawar2> ActionParsnip: i installed what you said but this is not the GUI i was after
<KI7MT> Oh.. LOL got it, tnx
<Jordan_U> Num83rGuy: No, I'd like to avoid using the proprietary drivers. I'm willing to test them if that would be useful.
<Danawar2> It is very similar but i am looking for one that is almost the exact same as ubuntu 9.04 onwards
<ActionParsnip> Danawar2: its close to the old gnome2 desktop
<KI7MT> We need a KB that has TUX on that key v.s. WinDoze
<Jordan_U> KI7MT: It's the key with cape on it, hence super key.
<Num83rGuy> Jordan_U: Thanks but, don't worry about it.
<Num83rGuy> Can I just block the nouveau modules from loading? If so how and which ones.
<ActionParsnip> Danawar2: there is a guide on omgubuntu to jig the current gnome desktop. There is also a 4rd party fork of gnome2 called mate and clementine which are not supported in the ubuntu channels
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<KI7MT> Ok, found it, its Super+Alt+Cursor Keys, are those the arrow keys? Im an xterm person all this desktop bling is baffling :-)
<Num83rGuy> ActionParsnip: Cinnamon may be what you need. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/cinnamon-gnome-shell-fork-with-gnome2.html
<Daekdroom> Clementine is a QT music player that is meant to look like Amarok 1.4
<Danawar2> ActionParsnip: I did it by installing gnomeshell!
<Danawar2> Thanks for help
<delight> precice includes jenkins in the repos but i would rather like to use the deb from jenkins-ci.org ... is there a way to tell apt to ignore jenkins from the precise repositories ?
<ActionParsnip> delight: install the deb then use apt-pinning
<delight> ActionParsnip: thnx I'll check apt-pinning
<ActionParsnip> delight: if the version there is later than the one in the repos, it will not get updated until the version supercedes
<ActionParsnip> delight: you will not be supported in the channels for that app, as you are using a 3rd party source
<Num83rGuy> OK I added nouveau to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and the modual still loads.
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: did you add the line:  blacklist nouveau
<Num83rGuy> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: could add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Num83rGuy> hmmmm I am going to try this.
<delight> ActionParsnip: I don't like that the package of the repos has a mio dependencies. I simply want to stick with the LTS release of the jenkins-ci.org side ... got good experience with this for years
<delight> hudson/jenkins ...
<jtaylor> not using the repo version has the issue you won't get security updates
<jtaylor> precise packages the lts
<delight> jtaylor: yes I saw that ... jenkins-ci offers an repo for the lts releases ... well that choice is pretty static .. just creating a config to apt-pin the origin
<delight> thnx so far ... I know about the support thing ... and I love it ... but there are exceptions to the rule ... this is one of them
<delight> ActionParsnip: apt-pinning (by origin im my case) works like a charm ... thanks for the tip
<Num83rGuy> ActionParsnip: The  nouveau.blacklist=1 trick worked though I had to reinstall grub2 because it was screwed somehow. My install almost finished then crashed. I rebooted and everything seemed fine except grub had no menu and the nouveau thing.
<Num83rGuy> Thank you
<Num83rGuy> Shoot, he's gone.
<glosoli> Is there any way to force programs to use Global Menu
<glosoli>  ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, not every toolkit out there is compatible.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: doh :/ have you heard when they will switch to LIM ?
<Daekdroom> LIM?
<glosoli> Locally Integrated Menus
<Daekdroom> Are they going to do that?
<Daekdroom> I thought it was a concept
<glosoli> There was unofficial talk
<glosoli> there is unity team working on LIM
<Daekdroom> Regardless, it's not coming for 12.04
<glosoli> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/lim
<Daekdroom> We're way past UIFreeze
<glosoli> it's being constantly updated
<glosoli> Daekdroom: yes, it's not going to come to Precise, and I'm happy for that..
<glosoli> Love GLobal Menu
<glosoli> was the one of the things made me switch from Windows to Fully Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> I realized Global Menu is better even for non maximized windows.
<Daekdroom> Because of infinite height.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: sure it is :) That's why Apple is using it for such a long time successfuly
<andrewaclt> When switching between mulitple monitors on 12.04 my mouse "catches" on the dash menu for 3-4 seconds instead of a smooth transitions between screens. Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> andrewaclt, that's a feature and cannot be disabled.
<andrewaclt> That's a feature? :/
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<snadge> whats a locally integrated menu
<andrewaclt> or are you trolling me, its hard for me to tell
<snadge> its a feature.. the solution is to move the mouse quicker
<snadge> beyond a certain acceleration point, it wont catch
<snadge> i think it would be nice to have an option to disable the launcher on non primary displays
<snadge> same with the panel
<snadge> but whatever hey.. i've just learned to live with the things that i dont like
<snadge> its much easier than getting upset about it
<andrewaclt> It's linux though, I've learned to change things I don't like heh
<glosoli> snadge: same here..
<andrewaclt> Can I toggle the acceleration speed?
<andrewaclt> because apparently I'm old and slow
<snadge> are you using autohide?
<glosoli> andrewaclt: you can :) System Settings- > Appearance -> Behaviour, if I understand what are you talking abou
<Daekdroom> Yes, you can.
<glosoli> about''
<Daekdroom> But you have to use gconf-editor
<snadge> yeah theres a "reveal sensitivity" option.. if you have auto hide enabeld
<Daekdroom> I was told the Launcher reveal thing changed monitor edge grabbing too, but it didn't.
<Daekdroom> I tested it myself.
<snadge> im not sure if this is also a problem when autohide is disabled.. because i haven't used it that way
<andrewaclt> It seems to even catch on the side if I set the setting to "auto hide launcher except if I mouse over the top left corner" instead of the "entire side"
<Daekdroom> andrewaclt, it'll catch even if you set it to never hide.
<snadge> then its possibly not related to autohide then
<Daekdroom> BOW to the way things are now.
<snadge> fantastic ;)
<glosoli> Daekdroom: what means BOW ? :D
<snadge> i've just learned to move the mouse faster
<Daekdroom> You're like the 4th or 5th I see complaining about that, to be honest.
<snadge> you could probably increase the mouse sensitivity
<Daekdroom> glosoli, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowing
<snadge> which means you dont have to physically move the mouse as far/fast
<snadge> andrewaclt: you should go for gold and complain about the removal of launcher dodges windows
<glosoli> snadge: wouldn't help anymore ;D
<glosoli> Mark replied in Launchpad
<glosoli> There is no point arguing for Dodge anymore :/
<snadge> yeah apparently he misses that feature to.. but has sucked it up and accepted its removal
<snadge> s/to/too
<glosoli> he wants  the equality
<glosoli> to make the things to be used same by power users and daily users
<snadge> i think the short version is.. it makes the code messy and ugly.. and nobody wants to maintain it
<snadge> i dont think its that at all.. if it were just a handful of lines
<snadge> and it worked without bugs.. it would still be there
<glosoli> snadge: hmm i think it's more for equality
<andrewaclt> looks like there is a workaround: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<Daekdroom> Awwww
<Daekdroom> glosoli, according to the Bug Report regarding LIM, it's targeted for 5.6.0
<Daekdroom> Which is the next Unity version.
<Daekdroom> So we might have it in Precise.
<glosoli> hmm which Will not make it to the precise
<glosoli>  ?
<Daekdroom> But it'll be optional!
<glosoli> Daekdroom: 5.6.0 will make it to the precise ?
<Daekdroom> So we'll have three different ways of accessing menus (HUD not being a menu)
<glosoli> threee ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, I was told in #ubuntu-unity it might
<glosoli> Global, LIM and ?
<Daekdroom> Yes. Global Menu, LIM and HUD
<glosoli> HUD is a mess for me hmm
<Daekdroom> HUD is not a menu, but you acess the menu options, y'know.
<glosoli> what are the highlights for the Unity 5.6 maybe you know ?
<andrewaclt> Also found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/938448 after searching
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938448 in unity (Ubuntu) "On multi-monitor, mouse gets stuck in the middle, especially going right to left" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andrewaclt> Daekdroom, snadge You can set "Edge Stop Velocity" to 1 in the CompizConfg Setting Manager and disable it completely.
<Daekdroom> It won't disable.
<Daekdroom> It'll be barely noticeable, depending on your mouse specifications and skills
<mykrobinson> How do i turn off the sound at the log in screen?
<mykrobinson> how can i stop the drum sound at the login window?
<User_007> Hello, i open the color panel on Precise AMD64, but it don't shows the option to calibrate (it's there, but grey (note clickable))
<User_007> *not clickable
<User_007> how do i calibrate it?
<Daekdroom> open color panel?
<Daekdroom> What are you talking about?
<User_007> do i need to install extra packages to calibrate?
<Daekdroom> Panel, Launcher, Dash?
<User_007> System Configurations
<User_007> then colors
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> THAT panel
<User_007> yes
<Daekdroom> I was able to add a color profile and it prompted me to install some packages for that, but I can't calibrate it either
<jbicha> try installing gnome-color-manager
<Daekdroom> jbicha, I have it installed. I don't think it's that
<User_007> it's already installed here too
<User_007> but no activity on calibrate...
<User_007> all devices can calibrate?
<jbicha> I don't know, I can calibrate my webcam but not my monitor, but then again I don't have a color meter thing so calibrating wouldn't do me any good anyway
<andrewaclt> Hi this is probably another question. But is there a way to force a menu to stay on a single monitor. Screenshot of unwanted behavior: http://imgur.com/HWzvG
<andrewaclt> *another silly
<chromaticwt> is there a command to report bugs?
<arand> chromaticwt: "ubuntu-bug packagename"
<chromaticwt> ok
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know how to kill or uninstall the video lens, thereis a bug causing runnaway disk IO and cpu usgae, my whole PC is coming to a grinding halt!
<Edico> how can I change the command of an icon from the left panel?
<selinuxium> Hmm... Performed an update from 11.10 to 12.04 and have found a couple of odd things... I am not sure of the correct terminology else I would search out the bugs myself. I have a 2 screen setup. Both screens function but the application bar appears on both screens making transition between the two difficult.
<selinuxium> Also, the gwibber hoverovers bring up an empty box with just the icon showing..
<psypher246> selinuxium: does your mouse get stuck inbetween the screens?
<selinuxium> psypher246, yup
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/923749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923749 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "New "push mouse offscreen" feature really difficult to get" [Critical,Triaged]
<selinuxium> for a second or so..
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> it's crap
<psypher246> i hate it
<psypher246> looks like it's tough luck
<selinuxium> Why have the launcher on both screens?
<psypher246> the the launcher is not going to dissappear
<psypher246> i got told off for even asking to have a feature to tunr it off
<psypher246> look at first i didn't like that aprt
<psypher246> then i learn to like it
<psypher246> selinuxium: trying to find that bug i logged
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/924682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924682 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity 5 launcher duplicated on multiple screens" [Undecided,Invalid]
<psypher246> flat out ignored after I argued that we should have the option to turn off
<selinuxium> Cheers psypher246
<psypher246> what I have done to mitigate the severe annoyances brought up by creating to launchers is as follows
<psypher246> lave the launcher on all the time, NO autohide
<karlhunt> installed teamviewer 6 but when I run it I get an error about tvwine.dll being missing. I tried installing wine to resolve dep but no joy anyone know what this is?
<selinuxium> psypher246, When people are talking about changing the Push value and such... Where do I do that?
<psypher246> selinuxium: and under the compiz settings manager set the edge stop velocity from 65 to 10
<psypher246> there are 2 places
<psypher246> hit dash then type appearance
<psypher246> then go behaviour
<selinuxium> psypher246, How can change the edge stop velocity
<selinuxium> only through CCSM
<psypher246> and go to ccsm and then to the unity plugin, experimental tab
<psypher246> yeah
<krise> kubuntu 12.04 - how can get my right klick working on HP Probook 4520s
<psypher246> that setting seems to require an extremely exessive force to allow the mouse to not get locked onto the middle of the screen
<psypher246> setting it to 10 is MUCH better
<selinuxium> psypher246, Cheers, installing CCSM atm.
<psypher246> selinuxium: cool man, yeah it's a pain. it still gets stuck every now and again but less force reqired to release
<psypher246> BTW being able to launch a dash on a different screen is quite cool. learn to enjoy the dual launchers, there is a point to it, it seems, although not quite perfectly applied as yet
<glosoli> KErnel update
<selinuxium> psypher246, I can see the point of having multiple launchers. It would be better though to be able to change the settings individually for these. Stop velocity may be perfect for the left most launcher
<selinuxium> psypher246, Stop velocity of 65 that is..
<psypher246> yeah, it's a bit of a tough one, how do you unhide a hidden launcher without a feature like edge stop velocity. but what i don't like it that I have to apply "pressure" to unhide the launcher. buy all means lock it in place. but it should not require perssure to unhide. allowing it to unhide after a certaing amount of time has passed is better imo
<psypher246> like it used to be
<psypher246> so thats why i have just made my launchers unhidden all the time. way less annoying
<Edico> can I have two rows of icons on the left panel? I see the icons max size is 32. I want to put more icons there.
<psypher246> and I really don't need the damn horizontal screen space on a dual big screens
<psypher246> Edico: not as far I know, thats a new though
<psypher246> thought
<Edico> I've used before to put icons shortcuts on the top and left panels but now with unity I have less space, on the top panel I can't put icons
<selinuxium> psypher246, Cheers for that, much better now. :)
<psypher246> selinuxium: awesome, on that page pls click tat this affects you too
<psypher246> that*
<selinuxium> psypher246, Done.  :) And thanks again  :)
<Edico> there are problems launching some applications from the left panel, the applications doesn't start
<freezer> Edico, i had some problems with this, had to restart X
<vega-_> why is thunderbird's menu not integrated with unity? at least not for me currently, fully updated precise..
<pmjdebruijn> do you have thunderbird-globalmenu installed?
<Edico> should I include Pre-released updates to have updates for beta version?
<Edico> what is Pre-released updates?
<glosoli> Edico: don't enabled that ppa
<glosoli> Unless, you want to play with monkey robots ;D
<XVampireX> Hey :D
<XVampireX> I've got a few bugs to report, at least from the first launch of precise
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<XVampireX> ok fine
<XVampireX> but some stuff are missing :P
<dr_willis> details of what you mean.
<XVampireX> like Videos Lens, it only looks in Videos folder or something like that, cause it doesn't find any of my videos
<XVampireX> and Music Lens is only linked to ubuntu one I think
<XVampireX> And I wonder if anyone experienced a bug with the right mouse button menus
<XVampireX> like graphical glitches
<XVampireX> and frozen bubble 2 I think used to work with mouse input now it doesn't? :D
<rye_> XVampireX, what kind of graphical glitches of the menu?
<XVampireX> like doesn't always show what's inside it
<Aruzsi_> Hi there,
<Aruzsi_> U 12.04
<Aruzsi_> Grub problem.
<Aruzsi_> Grub always stops at boot menu
<Aruzsi_> It was happened after an unsuccessfull upgrade (the problem is btrfs)
<glosoli> btrfs is unstable
<Aruzsi_> OK
<Aruzsi_> What about grub booting?
<glosoli> it's the cause of brtfs i think
<glosoli> with brtfs you need to have seperate /boot as far as I remember
<ionte_> hi. i have problems installing 12.04. everytime i start the installation it sooner or later gets stuck, once at "contacting network time", once at "removing operating system files in conflict", etc.. any idea what i can do?
<Aruzsi_> I commented out the btrfs partition. Machine was started after it.
<glosoli> tryed it some time ago, that was way too unstable
<glosoli> How you comment out file system type
<glosoli>  ?
<glosoli> how can you''
<Aruzsi_> My boot partition is ext3 or ext4
<glosoli> can you debug grub somehow ?
<Aruzsi_> no.
<glosoli> are you able to boot in grub ?
<Aruzsi_> I'm not a grub expert.
<glosoli> i mean to see menu
<Aruzsi_> Boot is working perfectly.
<glosoli> so what's wrong ?
<glosoli> Can't get the point
<Aruzsi_> My problem: it is waiting for someone pressing the ENTER button.
<Aruzsi_> No "autoboot".
<Aruzsi_> No timeout counter, or what.
<glosoli> aaa
<glosoli> wait
<Aruzsi_> So I'm not able to reboot the machine remotely.
<glosoli> Aruzsi_: tryed running sudo update-grub  ?
<Aruzsi_> I tried to find recordfail but no in the env file.
<Aruzsi_> glosoli: Yes, of course!
<glosoli> Aruzsi_: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/grub-customizer-20-can-change-default.html
<Aruzsi_> glosoli: Sometimes I got "autoboot" but after the next boot I got the menu and waiting pressing ENTER.
<glosoli> try installing this one to play with settings  it can help you to set time and disable autoboot
<glosoli> you can even check what other OS it detects :) it's quite a tool if you are not terminal geek
<Aruzsi> (my Chrome went away, sorry.)
<glosoli> np, have you opened that link i gave ?
<Aruzsi> yes
<glosoli> try using see if that can be a help for you, if not, ask here again, because I have not  enough knowledge to do grub stuff terminal way
<Aruzsi> I can't see any new news on it.
<glosoli> Aruzsi: what do you mean any new news ?
<Aruzsi> glosoli: OK, thanks.
<Aruzsi> glosoli: I can see a GUI and customizer.
<Aruzsi> glosoli: I don't want to customize my cfg. I just want to "repaire" after an unsuccessfull upgrade.
<Aruzsi> glosoli: And I don't know why stops almost every reboot at the boot menu.
<glosoli> Aruzsi: so it's not always happening hmm
<glosoli>  ?
<Aruzsi> glosoli: Yes.
<jack> Aruzsi: please, learn some english
<glosoli> Aruzsi: have you tryed pressing Prefenrences in that program settings time out and ticking to show menu ?
<jack> it doesn't hurt
<Aruzsi> glosoli: There were some time when the autoboot worked. ANd the next reboot waiting for ENTER again ...
<glosoli> Can't understand if he wants autoboot or not.
<Aruzsi> jack: Sorry. My mothertongue is Hungarian.
<Aruzsi> glosoli: I want autoboot.
<Aruzsi> glosoli: I go to the other room, boot the machine again, try to install grub-customize program and "reconfigure" my config.
<glosoli> Aruzsi:  In that Grub-customizer, press Prefenrences, and it should look like thishttp://goo.gl/J0KFo
<glosoli> Aruzsi: so you didin't even installed that program ?
<jack> Aruzsi: i see. but you know, english is the easiest language ever - so invest some time to learn it properly
<jack> it's worth it
<Aruzsi> jack: OK, you're right.
<crizzy> easiest.. right :)
<Aruzsi> jack: Sorry, again.
<jack> easiest plus spoken by most people on this planet
<jack> definitely worth it :)
<crizzy> spanish is a lot easier
<crizzy> no bizarre spelling rules and whatnot
<Aruzsi> jack: Absolutelly not understand what I wanted to write?
<Aruzsi> glosoli: add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer gave an error. :-(
<jack> i totally understood it
<jack> no worries
<crizzy> english is so easy even americans themselves have spelling competitions :P
<jack> and they write "definately" and shit
<crizzy> in finnish, spanish etc phonetic (?) languages you don't have to "know" how to write the words, you hear it - and you know. there are no exceptions, everything is written exactly as it's spoken
<crizzy> not so in english
<jack> true
<jack> finnish is special though
<Aruzsi> I'm not able to install grub-customizer. Maybe add-apt-repository wants Net connection without proxy. And we use proxy. ;-)
<jack> as weird as hungarian
<bazhang> lets get back on topic
<crizzy> finnish is ez ;)
<Aruzsi> What do you think Hungarian language then?
<crizzy> finglish accent with english... ugh, impossible to get rid of
<bazhang> ...
<jack> i only know "vittu perkele"
<crizzy> ^^
<bazhang> !ot | crizzy jack
<ubottu> crizzy jack: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jack> but that's pretty nasty
<crizzy> blah, offtopic purists again :)
<hifi> crizzy: there are minor spelling exceptions
<Aruzsi> So back to the topic: any help to grub config?
<Aruzsi> OK, I fed up. From 4 boots 3 work with autoboot and the last one not.
<ActionParsnip> What is autoboot?
<Aruzsi> For example:
<Aruzsi> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:recordfail
<Aruzsi> Autoboot means for me: boot the default entry automatically.
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: can you give a pastebin of your /etc/default/grub file please
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: Of course, yes!
<Edico> is it possible to remove the effects in unity?
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/LChqmBsk
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: mines the same except mine has this line uncommented:  #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: my line for:   #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"           is also uncommented
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: Let me see ...
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: The 1st reboot ...
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: ... was successfull!
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: sweet
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: the 2nd was ...
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: ... was unsuccessful! :-( I check it on the monitor.
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: Yes, It was stopping int he boot menu.
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: did you run:   sudo update-grub    after making the change (just checking)
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<Aruzsi> Something is not perfect with the last kernel. I got kernel panic ...
<ActionParsnip> Are there any bugs reported?
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: About Grub behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> Aruzsi: either and both
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure it is a user failure or real bug. Grub started not to work after a kernel upgrade which was failed because of the btrfs kernel panic.
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: The last panic was in different module and situation. I removed the btrfs partition from my fstab so the problem is not related to btrfs, I think.
<zzecool> Aruzsi: have you notice any improvements using btrfs ?
<Aruzsi> zzecool: Sorry, I'm just make a try with btrfs because of the features (like defrag, using many partitions, etc. And the 1st reboot was unsuccessfull ...
<zzecool> ohh
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> good luck
<zzecool> i always thought that ext doesnt need ant defrag
<zzecool> any*
<Aruzsi> zzecool: Thanks, and be careful with the last kernel (+btrfs)!
<zzecool> hehe
<pmjdebruijn> any filesystems "needs" defrag
<pmjdebruijn> it's a myth that any random filesystem won't need it
<pmjdebruijn> the difference is how noticable fragmentation is
<pmjdebruijn> that varies between filesystems
<zzecool> pmjdebruijn: do you know any defrag tool for linux ?
<Aruzsi> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help!
<pmjdebruijn> but... with SSD it's mostly irrelevant anyhow
<Daekdroom> ext3/4 do not have defrag tools, afaik.
<pmjdebruijn> the only filesystem with true defrag on Linux is XFS
<pmjdebruijn> AFAIK
<Daekdroom> Because by the time they have fragmentation, the filesystem is almost full.
<pmjdebruijn> true
<dr_willis> if its not noticeable.... then how can ut be needed.
<pmjdebruijn> keeping significant freespace is a good way to keep fragmentation at bay
<pmjdebruijn> (for any filesystem)
<zzecool> i remember me reading a hell long article that we dont have actuall fragmentation
<Daekdroom> It upsets me how badly the FUSE implementation for NTFS handles fragmentation.
<Daekdroom> It just writes the file wherever it wants to
<zzecool> hmm
<pmjdebruijn> well, it's meant for interoperability, not general use
<zzecool> Daekdroom: never had any problem with this
<zzecool> i have all my data to ntfs partition
<Daekdroom> Me too :P
<zzecool> :D
<pmjdebruijn> like I said, it's not really meant for that
<pmjdebruijn> at least NOT afaik
<dr_willis> given how fragmented windows gets stuff in the first place.. ;)
<zzecool> just imagine what will happen if googles let say datacenter  was running windows and have to defrag
 * zzecool loling
<pmjdebruijn> database have their own issues
<pmjdebruijn> it's just called vacuuming there
<Daekdroom> Google runs on redundancy anyway.
<ActionParsnip> indeed, so you take the system out of the mix and defrag / maintain
<pmjdebruijn> the bigger point is... if you keep significant freespace on linux (and most other operation systems) you probably won't need to defrag in the first place
<Daekdroom> Because when it writes a file, it attempts to fragment it as little as possible, instead of going for the first vacant block out there.
<Daekdroom> :3
<zzecool> lol
<Daekdroom> Not sure how that works when you have things like GVFS on the middle.
<zzecool> #945019
<zzecool> bug 945019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945019 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "firefox profile fails to load when java abstraction is enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945019
<Daekdroom> They should remove that from the topic.
<pmjdebruijn> GVFS mostly abstracts network filesystems, which means the server-os is responsible for block assignment not the client-os
<ActionParsnip> good job I don't use firefox :)
<zzecool> +1
<zzecool> gnome updates are on the way
<zzecool> :O
<zzecool> still some dependencies are missing
<ActionParsnip> yeah big whack of updates right now
<trippeh> Hmmm. Is it possible to disable network managers dnsmasq integration?
<trippeh> Its in the way of my local resolvconf manager bind9...
<trippeh> managed even.
<trippeh> Removing the package nukes network manager.
<trippeh> Ah, found it. /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<trippeh> D'oh
<wiehan> Hi everyone. I have just made a fresh install of 12.04 beta (latest release), set up my partition as follows: Separate /home and / partition. Installation went fine.  At the pretty login screen I try to log in as my user, the screen then turns black (there is some ghostly illegible writing in the centre of the screen for a second) and logs back out again. I can't log in to my account. I can log into a guest account without any pro
<wiehan> bl
<wiehan> <wiehan> ems (this is how I am online now)
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: does the system have a make and model?
<wiehan> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: is it one of those hybrid graphics things?
<wiehan> no, it's a custom setup. All worked fine in 11.04
<pmjdebruijn> "custom setup"?
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<wiehan> Well, The guest account works fine and unity is working a charm in the guest account
<wiehan> So I doubt it is a full on graphics issue
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: have you installed the proprietary driver yet?
<wiehan> no
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: is the system able to access the web?
<wiehan> Well, I select "update software" during installation
<wiehan> yes
<pmjdebruijn> without the proprietary driver you don't get 3D acceleration right?
<wiehan> I am on the web now, and browsed on the web while installing
<pmjdebruijn> so you'd need to stick with Unity 2D
<wiehan> unity2d also doesn't work for my username login
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: then press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there and run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and it will give the driver
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: which nvidia chip are you using?
<_Marcus> How strong of a graphics card do I need to run Unity?
<pmjdebruijn> not much
<wiehan> How can I quickly check - think it's a 7300 or something or tother
<pmjdebruijn> runs smooth on my Intel Integrated
<wiehan> Guys, the guest account works perfectly. I just can't log into any other user account
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: sudo lshw -C display
<wiehan> ActionParsnip, GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<wiehan> I don't think it is a graphics issue, why does the guest account work perfectly
<pmjdebruijn> good point
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: is it a clean install you say?
<wiehan> ActionParsnip, perfectly clean
<wiehan> separate home and root partition and 4gb swab
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: boot to root recovery mode and delete everything from your users home folder except .bashrc and reboot
<wiehan> how do I get into root recovery mode, there is no grub menu like in the olden days?
<pmjdebruijn> or just move the homedir aside :D
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: hold shift at boot, there it is
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: just because you aren't aware of something, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<wiehan> thanks
<wiehan> ok, if I'm in, what must I do then, ActionParsnip
<_Marcus> Is the 12.04 iso available in the torrents?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: sure is
<_Marcus> :D
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: cd /home/foo; mv .bashrc /tmp; rm -r *; mv /tmp/.bashrc .           change foo for your username
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: this will force the OS to make you vanilla config file and folders and may help
<Fyodorovna> _Marcus, look on the daily page
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: all I did was websearch.....
<ioni> hi
<oCean> ioni: in the settings of your vm, check the PEA/NX box on the cpu
<ioni> i've got problems booting 12.04beta1 under virtualbox
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: :P I found it already, but it's still polite to say thank you.
<ioni> http://ompldr.org/vY3h3aA
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: np man
<oCean> ioni: you have to enable PAE/NX for the vm
<ioni> k
<ioni> i wonder why wasn't enabled
<ioni> thanks man
<FernandoMiguel> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1027
<FernandoMiguel> I will agree that we've made Ubuntu so easy to install, that two years ago I gave a dongle to a 8yo kid, and set back, watching him install and play along
<megamanx1978> I am using 12.04 and cannot install wine
<Pici> megamanx1978: Why not?
<megamanx1978> It wont let me install the dependentcies
<Pici> I read an email about a possible dependency problem with Wine in Precise... let me dig it up.
<Pici> Via this email (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034893.html) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/938310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938310 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "Wine cannot find the ncurses library (libncurses.so.5)." [Medium,Fix released]
<megamanx1978> Ok all this does is tell me there is a bug but not how to fix the issue
<megamanx1978> So what do I do now?
<oCean> actually, it that is the error you get, the link does tell how to fix
<zzecool> Pici: Teamviewer that is using wine as build in is broken too
<oCean> megamanx1978: ^
<zzecool> ther eis something going on with winw
<zzecool> wine
<megamanx1978> Well I still dont see it awnsers help better than links
<oCean> megamanx1978: or are straight answers just easier than reading?
<megamanx1978> Ok I will show you what I am seeing
<Pici> You need to install the i386 version of libncurses5.
<Pici> It looks like a fix was pushed, but it may not have syced to your mirror yet.
<megamanx1978> is there a launchpad link to the package?
<oCean> megamanx1978: comment 5 of the bug exactly show you how to fix (if this is your issue, you still have not given any details)
<oCean> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/938310/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938310 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "Wine cannot find the ncurses library (libncurses.so.5)." [Medium,Fix released]
<_Marcus> I am using the alternative installer, and it is jus thanging
<_Marcus> just hanging*
<_Marcus> It's been doing this for half an hour
<megamanx1978> Would it help if I show you some terminal screenshots
<_Marcus> megamanx1978: I cannot. I am installing it on a physical machine, and I don't have a camera with me
<megamanx1978> I was think ing using a pastebin link
<brot> hi everyone. i am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 using an usb-stick
<FernandoMiguel> hey brot
<brot> the problem is, it says it is unable to detect the cdrom
<FernandoMiguel> that again??
<FernandoMiguel> who did you create the usb stick?
<brot> i already added "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" to the boot-commandline, but it does not work, too
<brot> FernandoMiguel: both unetbootin and the "linux-live usb creator"
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<brot> FernandoMiguel: do you have any idea how to solve that?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<brot> and, do you have any idea where i would need to mount the "cdrom" ?
<FernandoMiguel> no, sorry
<kupfer> I tried upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 Beta1 over the weekend, and the kernel didn't install.  I filed a bug (946100), and I got 2, apparently conflicting, responses in the bug report on how to proceed.
<kupfer> I'm looking for some advice on which set of instructions to try first.
<trism> kupfer: the first is just a bot response, go with what Joseph Salisbury suggests
<kupfer> ok, thank.
<kupfer> also, can you tell me why he marked it Invalid before getting any feedback from me?  (mostly just curious)
<kupfer> "apt-get update" gives me complaints about catalogs (?) for Precise being unavailable
<kupfer> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
<kupfer> (etc)
<trism> kupfer: hmm, I just updated from us.archive.ubuntu.com without a problem, maybe network issues?
<kupfer> something else, I think.  I started getting read-only fs errors shortly after that.
<kupfer> okay, it's able to find them now.
<_Marcus> Wtf. For the last hour my screen has been hanging at the install. I am installing it with the alternative install, and I don't want to break my disks by force shutting down my computer
<_Marcus> It's a blueish screen(I'm color blind) with a white bar at the bottom.
<trism> _Marcus: maybe related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/944945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944945 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu alternate AMD64 install ISO fails, tasksel dialog culprit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_Marcus> I'm not using AMD64
<_Marcus> This is a 32-bit machine, and I used the 32-bit iso
<trism> _Marcus: may not be the same anyway, now that I look closer, since these end in installation failed, where yours just gets stuck, right? sorry not sure
<_Marcus> trism: It's okay. Should I just force shut down my computer? I am just after the part where it detects the network.
<_Marcus> And I assigned a hostname to it
<trism> _Marcus: you could try reisub, but I don't know that it will work from the alternate installer, or what sort of state your system will be in after it reboots (if you can't manage to escape back to the menu and cancel the install somehow)
<trism> !reisub | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<_Marcus> At the bottom there is: ^\reisub
<_Marcus> And I hit enter
<_Marcus> And nothing happened.
<_Marcus> So should I force shut it down?
<trism> _Marcus: you need to hold alt+printscreen the whole time, but it sounds like maybe it is waiting for input for something
<_Marcus> Oh
<trism> _Marcus: and yes, you may just need to force the shutdown if nothing works unfortunately
<_Marcus> Woah
<_Marcus> It's blikning
<_Marcus> "Gegmentation fault"
<_Marcus> Segmentation*
<_Marcus> [ 76**.0******] debconf[*****]: segfault at 0 ip ****** sp ******* sp ****** error 4 in libc-2.15.so[******+19e000]
<_Marcus> * = keeps changing
<_Marcus> I think I will just restart it...
<trism> probably your best bet at this point, I'm not entirely sure how to grab the logs from the debian-installer, which may have useful information about why it died
<trism> or at least where
<trism> perhaps by alt+fn to switch to one of the other consoles
<_Marcus> alt fn?
<_Marcus> I'm trying to install this over XP
<trism> alt+f1, f2, f3 ...
<_Marcus> I'm not going to do this
<_Marcus> I'll come back when it's out of beta
 * kupfer is starting feel the same way :-/
<kupfer> so I can't follow Joseph Salisbury's instructions, because the -17 kernel is no longer available.
<kupfer> I tried apt-get upgrade, and that failed because of a problem with the update-manager-core package.
<kupfer> now apt-get and Synpatic both fail with "E: Internal Error, No file name for libselinux1"
<kupfer> s/Synpatic/Synaptic/
<trism> kupfer: hmm the workaround for a similar problem in bug 859188 would be to --reinstall the package for all archs it is installed for (summary and comment #11)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859188 in apt (Ubuntu) "can't apt-get install --reinstall when foreign-arch version is present (E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859188
<trism> kupfer: although supposed to be fixed, so hmm
<trism> kupfer: at this point, I would probably just backup and reinstall, since the issues seem to continue to get worse
<kupfer> yeah, that's what I'm thinking, too.  thanks.
<zzecool> Daekdroom: ?
<zzecool> are you herE?
<mykrobinson> how do i stop that blasted drum sound at the login screen? I read that it was supposed to be disabled, but it still plays for me...
<zzecool> mykrobinson: sound menu
<Daekdroom> zzecool, yes
<zzecool> :D
<mykrobinson> zzecool: i read that somewhere, but I either dont have the right option in there or I'm missing it
<Daekdroom> I don't think the option is anywhere
<zzecool> have you read Linus on google plus about suse?
<zzecool> i loled so much
<zzecool> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5
<Daekdroom> I did.
<zzecool> loool
<Daekdroom> But I don't even remember what he said
<Daekdroom> Oh wow.
<Daekdroom> Root password for connecting WiFi
<Daekdroom> That's quite bad indeed.
<Daekdroom> glosoli, were you the one asking about LIM yesterday?
<glosoli> Daekdroom: yes  :)
<mykrobinson> zzecool: any other ideas?
<zzecool> sec
<Daekdroom> glosoli, postponed to 12.10
<Daekdroom> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1027
<zzecool> mykrobinson: i dont know its looks like it is removed form the sound menus
<mykrobinson> yeah, i see that gnome startup sound is disabled, which is fine, but looks like i need to find a way to control sound for LightDM
<mykrobinson> zzecool: Nothing in the lightdm.conf file regarding sound.. We'll get it sorted out eventually. Thanks for trying
<trism> mykrobinson: looks like it is hardcoded to play in unity-greeter for the moment (it was added in 0.2.3-0ubuntu1), may want to file a bug about that if you'd like an option to suppress it
<mykrobinson> I put a post up on the forum to see if anyone else has figured out a way. Perhaps its not a bug but a nice new "feature" as the saying goes..
<mykrobinson> overall, i like it so far, its just that if I had my volume up loud the previous night, that login screen is VERY loud..
<ph8> hi all, how is exchange support in Precise? Do i still need to use Evolution? is it a nice email client yet?
<ph8> Thunderbird has always seemed superior
<zzecool> Please who ever  liked the dodge - intellihide behaviour of the launcher and want it back  support us in this bug report
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ironhalik> Hmm, true
<ironhalik> the sidebar should hide with maximized windows
<ironhalik> It seems like the everpresent, by default, sidebar puts off a lot of people
<danboid> What is the default user login details for PP?
<danboid> What are, even :)
<ironhalik> for live cd its 'ubuntu' with no password
<ironhalik> and you need to set something during installation, so I think there are no default user logins after install
<ironhalik> root has disabled password, so you cant login by default into it
<danboid> I'm actually trying to log into the OMAP4 version of a nightly build via serial console
<ironhalik> oh, thats rather beyond my expirience
<ironhalik> :>
<zzecool> ironhalik: i like that you agree
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> please support us on the bug report
<ironhalik> zzecool: Ill even click k it ;>
<zzecool> :D
<ironhalik> ppl seem to hate when the sidebar is always on top
<ironhalik> something about 'my pc is not a ***** tablet!' ;>
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> ty you are the number 88
<zzecool> :)
<ironhalik> ;>
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<Xanthippus> I have a problem booting Ubuntu 12.04.
<Xanthippus> I used the Upgrade Manager instructions for Ubuntu 11.10 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Xanthippus> After rebooting, it statys at a black screen and is stuck at some "anachronistic cron"
<Xanthippus> stays*
<Xanthippus> Did anyone have this issue and can anyone help me?
<Xanthippus> Should I just reinstall the whole thing?
<Xanthippus> :S
<webor> http://codepad.org/VSSM43Bi
<webor> any hints would be gratefully apprecieated
<webor> please, if anyone could take look at this. I need to fix it quite quickly
<ironhalik> I couldn't find anything in it
<micahg> webor: do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that might include that?
<webor> micahg: yes, I do: http://codepad.org/PbL9HlG7
<webor> thank you for trying to help.
<micahg> webor: well, there you go, your duplicate is in prerequists-sources.list :)
<webor> micahg: bingo
<webor> fixed. thank you.
<eruditehermit> hello, has anyone tried gnome3 on 12.04 precise? My battery meter is not updating. Does anyone know how to work around it or why its happening? in Unity the battery meter updates fine.
<glosoli> precise by default uses gnome 3...
<eruditehermit> glosoli, it uses unity
<zzillezz> on gnome3 ..
<eruditehermit> sure
<eruditehermit> but if you use gnome-shell
<eruditehermit> the battery meter isn't updating
<eruditehermit> the taskbar applet
<eruditehermit> it is stuck on whatever percentage the battery is at on login
<zzillezz> can't really help, i'm running xubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> eruditehermit; I've noticed this as well, however I haven't triage it
<MrChrisDruif> It *used* to work
<eruditehermit> MrChrisDruif, is there a way to get the unity battery meter to show up in gnome-shell?
<MrChrisDruif> zzillezz; it uses gnome3 technologies to be more accurate
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said, it USED to work eruditehermit and I haven't triaged it
<eruditehermit> :(
 * eruditehermit is sitting waiting for the laptop to shut off without any indication of battery level =p
<Lukas1321> Hello. May someone help me with my Ubuntu? I upgraded from 11.10stable to 12.04beta and it deleted my /etc/X11/xorg.conf folder.
<Lukas1321> Is anybody here to help me?
<MrChrisDruif> !patience | Lukas1321
<ubottu> Lukas1321: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FernandoMiguel> Lukas1321: we haven't used xorg.conf in at least two releases
<Lukas1321> I was considering of reinstalling X with configuration backed up. Because Gnome wouldn't start: "Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<Lukas1321> I'm on this chat on my Android.
<jbicha> jrgifford: ping
<Lukas1321> After upgrade to 12.04, X doesn't run, "Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<itaylor57> Lukas1321, how did your start x?
<Lukas1321> Through terminal
<itaylor57> Lukas1321, what command?
<Lukas1321> "X"
<Lukas1321> (the capital X)
<MrChrisDruif> shouldn't that be startx or something?
<Lukas1321> I tried "startx" but result is almost exactly the same
<Lukas1321> Also, there is a missing module "fglrx"
<Lukas1321> Missing nodule "fglrx" after upgrade to 12.04
<Lukas1321> module*
<Lukas1321> Missing module "fglrx" after upgrade to 12.04
<zzecool_> Lukas1321: are you using ati ?
<Lukas1321> Yes
<zzecool_> yeat a min
<zzecool_> wait*
<zzecool_> Lukas1321: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<zzecool_> and reboot
<Lukas1321> Apt-get says the package exists and is up to date, but X says it doesn't
<Lukas1321> I think i know where the problem is: it only has a PAE kernel that my computer can't boot. I think I'll have to install a normal one
<Lukas1321> One moment
<Lukas1321> Or not
<wingie> where can i read about the new features of ubuntu in the coming version?
<Lukas1321> I solved the problem, but not the real one. Computers with ATI can't(?) boot with PAE
<Lukas1321> My Ubuntu 12.04 can't boot any PAE kernel
<Lukas1321> My Ubuntu can't boot PAE kernel
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-06
<pocata> hi help me
<pocata> my problem is that when you minimize a program appears on the bottom bar i`am ubuntu
<glosoli> anyone got lm-sensors properly working with Precise ?
<psusi> glosoli, questions like "does anyone..." are rather unhelpful... try to ask a specific question about the problem you are having
<glosoli> psusi: well the question was made quite good. I was asking if anyone got it working
<glosoli> coz for me it doesn't show CPU
<glosoli> just acpi
<andrewaclt> Are crash reports stored somewhere?
<trism> andrewaclt: /var/crash/
<stiltzkin> Hi folks, hoping someone can help me with installing fglrx on precise or at least give me an idea as to why I'm getting compile-time errors with ATI's packages.  I am following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but changed "oneiric" to "precise" at the build step. The installer retrieved all dependencies for my system but fails to build.
<andrewaclt> trism, thanks
<pocata> hi help me i`am problem my problem is that when you minimize a program appears on the bottom bar i`am ubuntu
<pamposzek> Hey, can you help me with making bootloader for usb, but for 11.10? I get wrong checksums error.
<micahg> pamposzek: see #ubuntu for help with 11.10
<pamposzek> I'm actually on 12.04 right now.
<pamposzek> And I can't make boot to USB using 11.10 iso file.
<stiltzkin> pamposzek, you're trying to make a bootable 11.10 USB stick?
<pamposzek> Yes.
<stiltzkin> Install unetbootin and write the ISO to your thumb drive that way.
<stiltzkin> "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<pamposzek> It will work even if I'm on live cd?
<stiltzkin> Yes. If you've already downloaded the ISO then just choose the ISO option and point it to the file. It will take care of the rest for you.
<pamposzek> Thanks, I hope it will work. :)
<stiltzkin> Also make sure your USB is formatted and empty first, and that it is mounted (unplug and replug it)
<stiltzkin> If you haven't already downloaded the ISO it has an option to download it for you.
<ozpy> hi! how to autohide the left app bar on ubuntu 12.04?
<andrewaclt> System Settings->Appearance->Behavior
<ozpy> Alright! I got it
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe como colocar el repositorio de terceros en ubntu 12.04
<bazhang> arielsanflo, english here please
<arielsanflo> anyone knows how to put the third-party repository ubntu 12.04
<quantumlemur> hey, I just updated to 12.04 recently, and since the update, the power statistics window is sometimes blank when I open it.  the first few times, it's normal, but at some point it stops working, and won't display anything until I restart and try again
<quantumlemur> internet searches don't turn up anything.  any ideas?
<xrfang> hi, I wonder if Subversion 1.7 will be included in Precisee repo or not...?
<micahg> xrfang: probably not at this point
<xrfang> thanks micahg, then I will use WANdisco ppa.
<KI7MT> .
<scientes> does the installer support btrfs
<scientes> debian-installer ("alternate")
<scientes> the installer allows btrfs, but doesn't support using compress=zlib
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to upgrade from Lucid 10.04.4 to Precise beta, but it failed, saying that it cannot compute upgrade path
<red_> how change a keyboard lang in ubuntu 12.04
<crizzy> red_: system settings > keyboard layout
<crizzy> top-right corner > system settings..
<scientes> anant ...gone
<red_> crazzy : thanks
<mongo> with the new resolvconf am I correct in thinking there is no way to set the fqdn?
<Ian_> Good morning everyone
<karlhunt> I have a power charging issue that has existed in ever distro of linux for about a year anyone help me track it down
<coz_> anyone having issues with printers not being recognized?  I have a kodak termal printer that never has had issues ,, however the printer setting shows no printers connectd
<hifi> just out of curiosity, anyone from the debian/ubuntu games team here?
<tokarbol> is the lightdm logon screen supposed to be ok to move with the top bar?
<psalden> hi, I notice precise won't properly resume after suspend while using the radeon driver. Is this something known?
<Aruzsi> Hi there,
<Aruzsi> Please help me! Who or what sets the recordfail GRUB environment variable?
<Ch_Iossif> Hi to all! RAID problem on 12.04b1 - more: paste.ubuntu.com/869743 - any ideas?
<glosoli> I have critical problem. There is a problem. When I am on battery and set my screen brightness to the lowest, I open chrome use it for few settongs, and screen brightness is automatically set max ://////
<psypher246> hi all, PLEASE can someone help urgently. I tried to install the nvidia propretary driver and due to several issues I uninstalled it. no I cannot get the nouveau driver to work at alkl and i'm stuck on a 1024*768 res, does not detect larger res at all, lsmod does not show nouveau module loaed, help!
<psypher246> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling nouveau, but still nothing
<Aruzsi_> glosoli: Hi, I think I found my GRUB problem. System doesn't set recordfail to 0.
<Aruzsi_> btrfs kernel panic remains in the today linux image. :-(
<glosoli> hate these problems
<glosoli> I found that's DIM Problem.
<glosoli> It trys to DIM screen a bit when I don't do anything for some seconds, and then I move mouse screen brightness is FULL :/
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone here know how to kill lightdm correctly so that I may run sudo Xorg -configure to fix a major driver issues?
<rye> psypher246, service lightdm stop ?
<zniavre> sudo service lightdm stop
<psypher246> does not work
<zniavre> ooops too late sorry
<psypher246> kicks me back inot the desktop
<rye> psypher246, if you have only one display/monitor, remove xorg.conf completely - nouveau driver will be picked via autodetection
<psypher246> how else can i generate a clean xorg config file so that I can use nouveau?
<psypher246> rye, that its not working
<rye> psypher246, is kernel nouveau module loaded?
<psypher246> rye: if i delete the xorg I cannot set resoultuion or detect my 2ndf screen and no it does not load the module
<rye> psypher246, w/o kernel nouveau module you won't be able even if you have xorg configured - the logs should now say you are using VESA mode only
<rye> xorg logs
<psypher246> rye: thats what i fugred, so how do i force nouveau?
<rye> psypher246, so first you need to make sure that the kernel module is loaded. does modprobe nouveau work?
<psypher246> it all worked fine 20 mins ago before installing the crappy propretary drivers
<psypher246> nope
<psypher246> modprobe nouveau
<rye> psypher246, how did you uninstall them? You may have nvidia module sitting in the kernel still
<psypher246> WARNING: Module off not found.
<psypher246> WARNING: Module off not found.
<rye> module off???
<psypher246> i used the hardware drivers app
<rye> psypher246, lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<psypher246> jockey aint it?
<psypher246> lsmod | grep nvidia
<psypher246> nvidia              12294232  54
<rye> psypher246, kill it with fire
<rye> psypher246, rmmod nvidia
<psypher246> rmmod nvidia
<psypher246> ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<rye> psypher246, you need to kill lightdm and Xorg, however it may be used by something else/have structures used in other modules. Have you restarted the machine after driver removal?
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> several times now
<rye> psypher246, ok, so your nvidia.ko is still present - find  /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name 'nvidia.ko'
<psypher246> look i had to reinstall nvidia to get a working desktop, so must i uninstall again, reboot and then try rmmod?
<rye> umm
<psypher246> sorry i forgot I had to install again
<rye> :)
<psypher246> else i couldn't even open empathy cos gloabla menus don't display cos the res si so low
<rye> psypher246, so, when you remove the driver again, drop xorg.conf before reboot, then perform the reboot, autodetection will pick up nouveau driver. If not - verify that kernel module is present, that nvidia module is no longer available, and check whether there are WW (warnings) EE (errors) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * rye is happy he switched to intel-based machine
<psypher246> rye: thanks will try that, just gotta put out a fire quick, since i just got my pc running again :/
<psypher246> rye, is intel drivers runing well?
<rye> psypher246, except of menus sometimes not drawing properly in compiz - yes; currently fglrx is broken for Xv for ATi cards in precise (ABI change) and nvidia drivers on my 8400 were really slow (and finally my card burned itself in the laptop)
<rye> so intel is so far my best one :)
<psypher246> rye: i have that menu drawing issue as well
<rye> psypher246, bug #934072 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931473 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #934072 Menus don't fully appear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931473
<psypher246> yup
<rye> ah
<rye> that's gtk/compiz bug
<psypher246> although bug says fix released?
<glosoli> Anyone here got problems with Screen Dim messing up on battery ? It dims screen but when I move moves it doesn't remember previous brightness state and sets it to full
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> somebody there who knows about unity greeter?
<ronsonol> Encountering a display issue with gcalctool.   Using xubuntu AMD64.  Wondered if experienced elsewhere.
<ronsonol> Depends on the theme, but most, the display area or buttons are dark gray/black text on a black background.
<c3sso> After the switch to dconf, all my attempts to change the greeters values have failed
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to upgrade from Lucid 10.04.4 to Precise beta, but it failed, saying that it cannot compute upgrade path
<psypher246> AnAnt: you can't upgrade directly like that, you have to go Natty, then oneiric, then precise
<psypher246> AnAnt: just reinstall, it's easier and less downloading
<AnAnt> wierd, I thought that LTS to LTS+1 upgrades SHOULD work !
<psypher246> oh
<psypher246> damn i forgot about that
<tokarbol> well, I thought that as well
<psypher246> sorry!
<AnAnt> is there anyone who tried it ?
<crizzy> AnAnt: you need to wait for final release
<psypher246> ok that explains it
<crizzy> it will work ^^ but not in beta
<AnAnt> doesn't really explain it, because this is something that needs be tested before final release
<psypher246> good point
<c3sso> uhm is somebody here who is familiar with unity greeter?
<psypher246> c3sso: not veryb familiar, but maybe I can help
<c3sso> well,
<c3sso>  After the switch to dconf, all my attempts to change the greeters values have failed
<psypher246> c3sso: :/ ok thats a bit over my head sorry
<ronsonol> psypher246, gcalctool display okay for you?
<psypher246> ronsonol: yeah looks ok
<c3sso>  tried it with sudo dconf editor, and as a normal user, but changing the values would not do anything
<ronsonol> I'm getting black numbers on a black screen.
<psypher246> no mine is fine, and was fine on nouveau and nvidia driver, what card u got?
<ronsonol> Some GTK Warnings in terminal I don't know if are usual.
<ronsonol> ATI, using the non proprietary driver.
<psypher246> ronsonol: I got those too, but fort apps as well
<psypher246> for most*
<ronsonol> I was just trying to get an idea of the bug epidemology.  I'm on xubuntu AMD64.  Get bugs no one else gets.
<ronsonol> There's a couple themes where gcalctool displays in a functional way, but, um, those themes suck.
<ronsonol> And this the same theme I was using in 11.10 -- dunno what happened.
<psypher246> what theme u on?
<ronsonol> greybird.
<psypher246> hmmm, sounds like you should log a bug for that theme
<ronsonol> It's several themes.  Others, the display area is good, the buttons are black with black numbers.
<ronsonol> Thankfully, I'm old skool enough remember how to use bc. :P
<psypher246> i hacve issues in empathy when i mouse over people's names, their details pops up, all the text is white on a white background
<AnAnt> c3sso: gsettings
<AnAnt> c3sso: unity-greeting uses gsettings now
<AnAnt> c3sso: I have installed an override in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ with the following contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871309/ , and it worked
<AnAnt> c3sso: note that you will need to run sudo /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ after installing the override
<snadge> im using ubuntu precise to distill ethanol
<snadge> i wonder if thats a first ;)
<FernandoMiguel> snadge: ahahahahahah
<FernandoMiguel> snadge: http://qdb.us/307845
<paradiesstaub> hi, I'm currently testing precise. my PC just crashed compleatly and I don't know how to report the crash - could be the kernel or compiz.
<c3sso> AnAnt: thanks. I have now switched to gtk-greeter which is simple and does what I want. I eventually will try out the gsettings thingie though
<Lukas1321> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't run PAE kernel
<Lukas1321> Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't run PAE kernel
<Lukas1321> Ubuntu 12.04 with ATI graphics card doesn't run PAE kernel
<ironhalik> Lukas1321: I know its not the proper answer, but you could consider running x64 version of Ubuntu
<glosoli> What's the point of using PAE?
<glosoli> if processor supports 64
<glosoli>  ?
<Lukas1321> I'm not too sure about this: I have a Quad-core AMD, Asus motherboard and an ATI integrated graphics card.
<Pici> Lukas1321: Yes, it does. It does not support processors that do not support PAE though.
<ironhalik> Lukas1321: with quad-core processor, you can run x64 version
<ironhalik> it will probably be the recommended version for 12.04 eitherway
<Ian_> some atom processors and old pentiums and the oldest gen of dual core were 32bit
<Ian_> the rest is 64bit I think
<Ian_> amd being there before intel too
<ironhalik> Ive got a lappy with the last dual core that was 32 bit :)
<ironhalik> ULV
<glosoli> ironhalik: may it be the problem for him that PAE not working because he uses Wubi Installer ?
<yt372> I'm trying out 12.04 - can someone tell me how I change the theme?
<glosoli> yt372: Get MyUnity app :)
<glosoli> yt372: or system settings -> appearance
<yt372> Is there a way to add more themes? The default ones are butt ugly
<ironhalik> yt372: No you did not! :O
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> glosoli: No idea, but since I think wubi is stupid, yeah, why not
<glosoli> yt372: No it isn't for now, custom themes looks ugly because some things changed in metacity and themes need to be updated
<yt372> Well, in my opinion anyway ;)
<ironhalik> yup, true
<ironhalik> custom themes are broken for now, for ma at least
<yt372> Ah, I thought it might be possible to use the default Gnome 3 theme which looks nicer
<glosoli> yt372: I tryed Adwaita Cupertino, Zukini ,ZukiTwo and some of other, they look more ugly now, because of the problems i mentioned above
<glosoli> yt372: it is
<glosoli> you can use adwaita for sure
<yt372> Ok, that's good to know, thanks
<ironhalik> Btw, guys, anyone know of a oldish but fully functional under linux wifi-n card? For miniPCIe
<ironhalik> I had some broadcom chip that sucked and had no power management enabled in the kernel
<ironhalik> bought for five bucks intel 4965, that was, since intel supports OSS drivers, supposed to be working perfect
<ironhalik> but then, it turned out, it had power management disabled too
<yt372> ironhalik: I suggest seeing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported or the FSF: https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<ironhalik> hmm, nice, thx
<ironhalik> the power management feature, or lack of thereof, is costing me about half an hour of battery life
<glosoli> ironhalik: same here :) what a pity
<pip__> where can I find a 12.04 non-pae mini iso, if indeed such a thing exists please?
<cog> I have issue:  the default package manager stalled & I want synaptic :C
<mvo> cog: stalled in what way?
<cog> no downloading
<yt372> Just use command line to install synaptic, then use that. The official Ubuntu package manager sucks, it's buggy
<cog> y thank u :> how do i enable multiverse packages?
<cog> n/m lol
<cog> I can never thank you enough for your teaching.  Thank you & thank reality for such positive energy.  May you receive more positive energy than you gave.
<yt372> cog: Are you on meth?
<cog> No.
<cog> Should I get on it? :D
 * cog thinks about never having to brush his teeth again & smiles :B
<yt372> Does Canonical employ any kernel developers? I ask because I reported a bug, and they just told me to pass it on to the kernel bug tracker instead...
<brendand> yt372 - yes, but bugs should always be reported to the upstream kernel tracker
<brendand> yt372 - do you have a bug number?
<ironhalik> Huh, I went with a9k based atheros for my WiFi
<ironhalik> I wonder what hidden defects Ill find now :)
<yt372> brendand: I was just wondering if this was possible, as I've heard complaints from Fedora about Ubuntu users being told to report bugs there too. The impression is that Canonical don't contribute upstream very much
<drumusician> does anyone have succes getting wunderlist to work in 12.04?
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to upgrade from Lucid 10.04.4 to Precise beta, but it failed, saying that it cannot compute upgrade path. I was told that it wouldn't work indeed until precise is released as stable. Isn't there a way around this ? Otherwise, how will the case of upgrading Lucid to Precise will be tested before release ?
<glosoli> drumusician: I did
<glosoli> drumusician: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/how-to-install-wunderlist-in-ubuntu.html
<glosoli> drumusician: in fact everything works perfectly except global menu not, menus are displayed inside the program
<glosoli> Anyone there has knowlede with ls ? I want it to show folder tree with files
<zlynx1> ls -las
<valdur55> glosoli, and man is your friend.  Shoot man ls   :)
<Ian_> ls -R
<glosoli> valdur55: nah that was not what i Needed found tree package which gives me exactly what I need
<ritz> Is it possible to locally build a package for oneiric from bzr branch on precise, using buildeb plugin ?
<Daekdroom> Why does Ubuntu ship GIMP 2.6.x instead of 2.7.x?
<glosoli> 2.7.x is in development
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> it isn't said to be stable
<glosoli> 2.7.x is what will become GIMP 2.8
<NOSaturn> questions: in 12.04 beta1, i do not have the quick actions on the home icon, privacy in settings, or the video lens... i ran the upgrade over my previous 11x and had a video lens add on and zietgiest editor add on. How can i restore these 3 feature using 12.04's implementation?
<Daekdroom> NOSaturn, I think what you refer to as 'quick actions' are the big 8 icons?
<NOSaturn> Daekdroom, no... when i r click on something in the launcher.. it works on the unity icon, and mounted drives, but shouldn't there be one for the home folder icon that launches nautlis?
<NOSaturn> i may have had an addon thing that modified that too, but i tried to remove all those before upgrading
<Daekdroom> There should be one quicklist for Nautilus, indeed.
<Daekdroom> The video lens is available through the unity-lens-video package
<Daekdroom> and "Privacy" under system settings should be there by default
<NOSaturn> Daekdroom, yeah.... but it seems since i had messed with those before, it broke the 12.4 version. :-/ shouldn't i be able to "wipe" the existing and re-up on the beta bits?
<Daekdroom> !info activity-log-manager-control-center
<ubottu> activity-log-manager-control-center (source: activity-log-manager): blacklist configuration for Zeitgeist (control center integration). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 68 kB, installed size 269 kB (Only available for any all)
<cog> how do I get my synaptic to make my computer have all three sets of scientific software?  I shift-clicked &
<cog> it failed
<glosoli> zzecool: you here ?
<zzecool> glosoli:  yes but not for long
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> tell me
<glosoli> may you try pm me ?
<glosoli> wana check sms
<zzecool> yes
<glosoli> smth
<zzecool> i did
<zzecool> cog: what do you mean ?
<zzecool> if you want to mark multiple packages try one by one
<cog> I want all the educational & mathematical & scientific categories of software available through synaptic so I used shift to select one subset
<cog> but it fails
<cog> "Depends: libbiojava-java but it is not going to be installed"
<mali> hmmm in the normal ubuntu channel they say they dont do normal support but I guess some kind of first time users support. I am on oneiric though.. does ubuntu ahave any channel meant for linux users? :/
<glosoli> #ubuntu ? :D
<mali> when I asked a rather simple linnux question, they said they dont get that kinda advanced questions in there
<mali> so I am looking for a normal channel for linux users, which are on this distro :)
<mali> ubuntu-devel?
<bazhang> no
<zzecool> mali: ubuntu is a linux distribution  for support go to #ubuntu
<zzecool> here we are beta testing the nexer development release
<zzecool> next
<bazhang> thats not a support channel mali
<Ian_> mali: #ubuntu is the way to go though..
<will> mali: how specific to ubuntu is it? if it's generic, use #linux
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support if you are on oneiric mali
<mali> blah. :( well no it is ubuntu specific else ye. . I doubt i would use #ubuntu :)
<bazhang> mali, this is not the channel for it if you are on 11.10
<hggdh> mali: there is always the fora, and answers.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis_> Err.. i never saw you actually ask somthing in #ubuntu
<zzecool_afk> mali:  shot the question out of curiosity before i leave
 * hggdh grabs popcorn
 * zzecool_afk looking with jealous at hggdh 
 * Dr_willis_ eats his porkchops
 * zzecool_afk :O
<mali> well I need to path aka enclose the password var in slappasswd for ubuntu oneiric (server). Debian patched this in january so I presume patching doesn't always trickle too fast .. so I am wondering.. what would I do to make sure I can patch the package, and/or provide it downstream so that either patch is A)available downstream or B) does not ruin my custom patches from another update.
 * Dr_willis_ rereads.. and thinks 'path' means 'patch' at the start... :)
<mali> I refer to zzecool_afk : it would be this patch I guess: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=635931
<ubottu> Debian bug 635931 in slapd "slapd fails to install due to configuration error" [Normal,Fixed]
<zzecool_afk> mali: you can lock the version of the package you are using
<Dr_willis_> every 6 mo release syncs back to debian i belive. so in 12.X the patch shuld be in there from what ive read.
<zzecool_afk> try to search "ubuntu lock to current version"
<mali> ok cool. so  I patch locally, lock it. report bug to ubuntu, wait till there is an update, then peruse it to make sure the patch I entered is also enclosed in an update, then unlock if I find it satisfactory say?
<mali> 6 months on a server system??
<zzecool_afk> mali: i cant see any other way
<mali> slapd fails with "advanced" passwords simply because $1 is not enclosed as "$1" in slappasswd during install..
<Ian_> zzecool_afk: bugfixes get backported too
<zzecool_afk> this is an essential bug for you but if it is only you i dont think it is going to go firsti on the fix list
<mali> I guess I can just run it locally then but ok.. good ot know. I guess perhaps, rolling release servers aren't necessarily less secure. hmm. Thank though zzecool_afk
<Ian_> but not always
<zzecool_afk> mali: you have some point about rolling but....
<Ian_> But i think you can request it, no?
<zzecool_afk> im rly afk now
<mali> nah, zzecool_afk : It is not mission critical since one can I think patch it locally; use a less secure password or even run it manually afterwords as slappasswd -s "advanced_funky_password"
<mali> ok thanks
<zzecool_afk> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> How can I restart Unity?  It seems to be acting up ( not launching applications when I click on their search results, etc. )
<mali> I will give the last one a try to confirm as I left ubuntu after that erm thing came... unity or what it was :)
<Dr_willis_> unity --restart  (i think)
<zzecool_afk> ALT + F2    -------> unity --replace
<zzecool_afk> im off
<FunnyLookinHat> Cool thx
<mali> but since I wont be touching gfx on a server, and debian don't know.. I couldn't find piece with it.. I am trying ubuntu minimal again for the server.
<mali> although 6 month delay on some patching could be a bit strange
<Dr_willis_> security updates between releases normally.
<Dr_willis_> I forget the url to what/reasons/how..  saw it detailed on some wiki pages
<mali> ye then why has the failure of setting advanced LDAP passwords *slapd* not been patched.. it was done in jan it seems on debian and upstream have fixed it too iot seems.
<Dr_willis_> 11.10 came out in November.
<mali> I admit, it's been since 10.10 I was on ubuntu so I am a bit rusty on checking the package versions.. apt-cache search openldap?
<Dr_willis_> the issue is also in 12.04 then the patch never got merged i would guess..
<mali> there you go
<mali> I find that strange for a server edition
<Ian_> mali: apt-cache policy
<mali> especially something like ldap root password script ;/
<Dr_willis_> there may be other reasons for the patch not getting moved along. I rarely pay attention to it.
<Dr_willis_> !info openldap
<ubottu> Package openldap does not exist in precise
<mali> its only enclosing a password field in brackets.. but I can't remember my launchpad either hehe. I guess I will patch it and send it off to devels
<Dr_willis_> search launchpad for similer bug reports first perhaps?
<mali> ye well I ended up here talking cos one cant ask normal linuxx questions in ubuntu support it seemed
<mali> only how do i type on a keyboard? kinda questions
<Dr_willis_> This is not a 'normal' linux question.. and ive seen more complex ones asked in #ubuntu
<mali> (not that I can, myself ,p)
<mali> well , thank god then. Because that is what I got in reply
<mali> and it is not a complex question really, by all means.
<Dr_willis_> never saw that reply. then again patching stuff is not really common for the majority of users.
<mali> thanks Ian_ btw
<Dr_willis_> THeres also the #ubuntu-server channel but i never go there.
<mali> so are you saying that 'server' peeps dont have an own chan for support and discussion, only the one along with the well, new to linux users?
<Dr_willis_> THen theres the   askubuntu.com site thats getting better all the time.
<mali> or is that part of canonical's paid support services?
<mali> AHHH, there you go
<Dr_willis_>  I just said theres a Ubuntu-servers channel. :)
<mali> THAT's what I was looking for, I am sorry.. I asked in ubuntu for which channel and that too they failed to say when i asked which channel to go to.
<Dr_willis_> theres also a #ubuntu-beginners i think.
<mali> yes, you did.. the channel I was meant to be in , however, did not ,(
<Dr_willis_> I dont even know how many people are even in the server channel on a daily basis.
<mali> thats where most ubuntu users seem to should go in the #ubuntu chan
<mali> but thanks..
<Dr_willis_> I never go to the beginner channel either. :) i help out in #ubuntu all the time.
<wtfdoggie22> hi, i'm running precise and just tried to update and now some packages are broken ... could anyone help me investigate?
<valdur55> wtfdoggie22, some packages,
<wtfdoggie22> Mar  6 17:58:56 Erdbeere AptDaemon.Worker: CRITICAL: gvfs-bin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<wtfdoggie22> Mar  6 17:58:56 Erdbeere AptDaemon.Worker: CRITICAL: libglib2.0-bin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<valdur55> !paste wtfdoggie22
<Dr_willis_> often during beta.. things get really messed up - then fixed the next day. :)
<valdur55> !pastebin wtfdoggie22
<wtfdoggie22> ok ok i use pastebin
<Dr_willis_> ive not updated in 3+ days.. so cant really advice
<wtfdoggie22> http://pastebin.com/ECzU8PzW
<wtfdoggie22> i few days ago i wondered why there were packages shown in the update manager that were not marked
<wtfdoggie22> wenn trying to install them in synaptics it said it wanted to remove a lot packages in order to install them
<wtfdoggie22> so i didn't install them
<wtfdoggie22> i think ubuntu tried to install them now
<wtfdoggie22> but dont know why
<alex_mayorga> Is it safe to remove /usr/lib32 now that multiarch has took over?
<cog> how do i make a window go to a workspace
<will> cog: ctrl + shift + alt + arrow button
<bmoez> hi, is there any tutoriel to learn how to tweak unity in ubuntu 12.04 by any script (not a program like my-unity)?
<cog> thanks will
<will> there's a button combo to change workspace too, but i've forgotten how to do that
<will> ah - it's super + shift + direction keys
<will> cog: hold super button to see combos
<wtfdoggie22> here is more info about the broken dependency problem: trying to add gvfs-bin in synaptics: http://imagebin.org/202220
<wtfdoggie22> trying to add libglib: http://imagebin.org/202221
<scar3crow> vmware modules won't compile... :(
<wtfdoggie22> so it looks like apt-get -f install solved the problem
<wtfdoggie22> but no idea what happend
<cog> synaptic won't open
<valdur55> cog, open terminal and then shoot synaptic :) Then you get error msg
<Edico> hi
<Edico> how can I have another panel besides the left one in unity?
<Edico> a panel in which I put icons
<Ian_> you can't
<mp_> hi all! i can't upgrade from 11.10 via update-manager. won't show the new available version. any ideas?
<mp_> is editing sources.list an option?
<Fyodorovna> mp_, is 11.10 your main OS?
<mp_> yep
<Fyodorovna> mp_, not a good move really do you have a clone of 11.10?
<mp_> unfortunately not
<mp_> is that the way to go?
<mp_> *one way
<mp_> i always could use alternate install image
<mp_> i suppose
<Fyodorovna> mp_, always have a image is a good idea. Having one will protect you.
<Fyodorovna> mp_, you might condider dual booting the development can fail.
<Fyodorovna> consider*
<mp_> the data on this machine is not important at all to me
<Ian_> other then that, use update-manager -d
<mp_> so, i might just do a full install
<mp_> Ian_: that's what i did
<mp_> :)
<Fyodorovna> mp_, it will be much faster and just a beter move really.
<mp_> would this normally run without gksu?
<mp_> it didn't work for me
<Fyodorovna> mp_, gksu where?
<mp_> dunno how it's called in ubuntu. after alt+f2
<Fyodorovna> mp_, you don't upgrade in root.
<mp_> well, update.manager just wouldn't start otherwise. but good to know
<Fyodorovna> ah tty
<mp_> tty?
<Fyodorovna> cli
<Fyodorovna> comand line basically
<Fyodorovna> command*
<Ian_> mp_: I would advice against updating to a beta if you don' tknow this term
<mp_> well, not my terminal. i think it once was called krunner in kde distros
<mp_> Ian_: thanks for that
<Fyodorovna> Ian_, many other flags here but what can yah say eh. :)
<mp_> so, editing sources.list to the beta repos is not an option? cause that's what i do in debian when upgrading
<Fyodorovna> mp_, honestly no.
<mp_> any idea what went wrong with my install?
<Fyodorovna> mp_, nothing it sounds like it is just an area that you seem lost in. UPgarding to a development is not for the faint at heart.
<Fyodorovna> upgrading*
<mp_> Fyodorovna: thanks for your kind words, i appreciate that, really.
<Fyodorovna> mp_, an upgrade if you got it working might take 4 hours, fresh install 20 min.
<mp_> my last ubuntu upgarde must have been 2008, so, i really don't know anymore
<jtaylor> eatmydata it and you get it done in 30min + 10 min :)
<Fyodorovna> jtaylor, your advising a person unable to even get it started to use another method on a development?
<mp_> well, i'm not really in the mood to hook up my usb dvd-rom and do a complete install. i thought i'd get it the easy way. i'll just wait, methinks
<mp_> Fyodorovna: well, as i said, the method mentioned on ubuntu.com didn't work for me. i had to become root for som,e reason
<Ian_> mp_: changing the sources should work
<Ian_> but make sure you are fully uptodate first
<mp_> done that
<Ian_> and watch out if you have any ppa's installed
<mp_> nothing like that. thanks mate
<mp_> but i'm curious though _why_ the standard way didn't work for me
<mp_> oh, yeah, i also can't switch into tty1-6
<mp_> weird, had to restart my terminal after changing into tty1
<mp_> is kde in the ubuntu repos or are there different kubuntu repos?
<mp_> *can't check - upgrade is running
<Fyodorovna> mp_, the kubuntu-desktop and all its stuff is in the Ubuntu repos
<mp_> thanks, will try that later
<mp_> so, kubuntu-desktop is the virt. package to go
<Fyodorovna> mp_, ???
<gareth_> hey guys, is there someone who might know how to show me a way to find out why qjackctl will start in RT mode whilst running as su, but not when I'm running it on my user account? I've added myself to the audio group, what else do I need to do?
<mp_> oh, i meant if kubuntu-desktop is the name of the package to get the kde desktop
<Fyodorovna> mp_, yeah. :)
<mp_> :)
<mp_> so, while i'm still upgrading: how cool is 12.04? more stable than 11.10?
<glosoli> Anyone has knowledge connecting to ubuntu from ubuntu using Desktop Sharing ?
<ironhalik> mp_: its a 'meta package' to be exact :)
<mp_> i always called them virtual packages. but thanks :)
<Fyodorovna> mp_, not really more stable it is in development, at least that is the rhetoric.
<ironhalik> Theres tons of small improvements
<ironhalik> and some bigger ones
<ironhalik> Generally, its the first Ubuntu iteration that got me to install it on my desktop without dualbooting
<ironhalik> and thats saying a lot ;> for me at least :>
<mp_> well, it's beta after all. i just read about the new hud, actually i only saw a screenshot and thought i'd need to see that, that's why i'm upgrading
<ironhalik> Unity is much snappier overall
<mp_> even though i'm not a ubuntu user i always liked the idea of unity. 11.10 was just a bit unstable
<mp_> good things need time, i think
<mp_> ironhalik: what was your other os?
<ironhalik> shhh, I shouldt say the name here ;>
<mp_> oh, a classic :)
<Captain_Proton> anyone know how to make empathy pop open a window in GS
<RISCi_ATOM> Has anyone else had issues with qemu and kvm not properly installing?
<mp_> any error?
<RISCi_ATOM> I have not had time to debug now, but "apt-get install qemu" does not properly install qemu :\
<RISCi_ATOM> There are no errors with its installation
<mp_> what gives apt-cache policy qemu?
<RISCi_ATOM> qemu:
<RISCi_ATOM>   Installed: 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu6
<RISCi_ATOM>   Candidate: 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu6
<mp_> looks good to me
<RISCi_ATOM> In the "Software Center" (I do not like to use), says that it has been replaced by a dummy pkg :\
<mp_> never played around with kvm though
<mp_> did you find a howto?
<blizzow> Mega bummer, I just updated, rebooted and now I get this nasty grub-efi boot message that says:  "null in the ring    Aborted.  Press any key to exit."
<blizzow> where is the any key?
<mp_> irc classic
<blizzow> after I found the any key, I pressed it and get:  .alloc magic is broken at 0xd3c9fca0
<blizzow> I tried to boot into a livecd, mounted proc,sys,dev,dev/pts, and reinstall grub.  That did not help.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<mp_> you better find that place in your ram and fix it
<mp_> alright, 70 minutes from s/oneiric/precise/g to telinit 6 and i'm not in the mood to fix what i broke. laters
<mp_> at least my tty1 works again :(
<jmazzi> lightdm isn't sourcing my ~/.xsession on login
<jmazzi> anyone know why?
<legodude> hi everyone, when I try to 'kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade' I get "No new release found" when trying to do 11.10->12.04, any ideas?
<mp_> jmazzi: just a long shot: did you adjust your xsession-directory in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<jmazzi> mp_: i did not
<jmazzi> i'll take a look at what's set
<trism> jmazzi: ~/.xsessionrc is sourced on login, if you actually want to use ~/.xsession, the .desktop file in the first comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/lightdm/+bug/818864 works (just tested)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818864 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "add support for an “Xclient” fallback session" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<trism> jmazzi: when you copy it to /usr/share/xsessions/ that is
<jmazzi> trism: are you saying i simply need to rename the file to .xsessionrc or do i need to apply a patch from that ticket too?
<yofel> legodude: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and make sure that prompt isn't set to Never
<trism> jmazzi: if you just want the file sourced, then yes, just rename it, it is sourced in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40x11-common_xsessionrc
<jmazzi> trism: fantastic, thanks for the help!
<chrisg91> Hi I'm trying to install 12.04 alongside windows 7 so I chose that option but that slider that lets you choose how to allocate disk space between the two does not label which one is for ubuntu and which is for ubuntu, can someone tell me if the slider on the left is for ubuntu or is it the right one, I want to give ubuntu a smaller partition
<Fyodorovna> chrisg91, ersize Wy with its disk manager
<Fyodorovna> resize
<Fyodorovna> W7 doh
<Fyodorovna> chrisg91, your really better leting windows do thien check that it still works then install ubnuntu.
<chrisg91> Fyodorovna: okay I guess thats the safest way thanks
<Fyodorovna> chrisg91, make sure you have W7 cloned=image and a recovery disc as well.
<legodude> yofel: thought I had changed that in one of the gui programs, but it was set to lts, now working, thanks
<yofel> legodude: software-properties-kde doesn't set that right, known issue
<legodude> doh, thanks for your help
<fairuz_> Hey, how to know if I'm using beta 1 or alpha?
<glosoli> fairuz_: if you are up to date
<glosoli> you are using beta
<glosoli> it's matter of packages not the name on the iso file
<fairuz_> ok thanks
<mp_> or compare the kernel versions
<cwainey> ARe graphical artifacts on login common under precise?
<cwainey> ARe graphical artifacts on login common under precise?
<cheako> Hello, I'm adding a delay in fsck because luks takes a few seconds to have it's devices identified....  The UUIDs are renamed from (UUID)-unformatted to (UUID)-ext4 or whatever.  fsck keeps dumping errors like (UUID)-unformatted file not found, a race condition from when the prog that calls fsck to when fsck is actually run...  perhaps I'll see if I can get fsck to take a file handle instead?
<cwainey> ARe graphical artifacts on login common under precise?
<cwainey> anybody experience screen garbage when logging in on Precise?
<cheako> cwainey: On startup yes.
<c3sso> cwainey: seems like unity-greeter is full of bugs
<Fyodorovna> cwainey, can we get a screen shot?
<cwainey> maybe..
<c3sso> my advice is to use lightdm-gtk-greeter until the have sorted it out
<c3sso> they
<cheako> Fyodorovna: This could be the initial video memory prior to the first glclear.
<Fyodorovna> cwainey, I have not seen any problems myself.
<Daekdroom> cwainey, there's a bug report on it already
<Daekdroom> bug 931967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931967 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931967
<c3sso> I actually failed to change any values in unity-greeter (like grid on / off or background) after the switch to dconf
<cwainey> Howwould I switch the greeter?
<c3sso> installing the package   lightdm-gtk-greeter
<cwainey> Simple enough :P
<c3sso> thats not all: and then set it as default greeter:
<c3sso> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g gtk-greeter
<cwainey> That all?
<c3sso> Yes. you can restart lightdm with   sudo initctl restart lightdm
<c3sso> or reboot
<cwainey> Whaddaya know, it worked... thanks
<c3sso> good to hear.
<c3sso> this greeter is propably not too fancy bit mostly works
<c3sso> I say mostly because the shutdown and reboot entries top left do nothing for me
<cwainey> haha
<c3sso> cwainey: could you check that? they also did not work with unity-greeter
<cwainey> give me a mo..
<c3sso> Does anybody know how to change settings of unity-greeter ? I tried to use dconf-editor, but it does not take the changes I made there
<cwainey> c3sso, shutdown button do not work for me, and I had to switch back to unity-greeter...
<c3sso> ok
<c3sso> I will file a bug then..
<FernandoMiguel> HALP HALP
<FernandoMiguel> latest updates made my screen brightess set to MAX
<blizzow> holy cats google is fast... http://ubuntulinuxgethelp.com/2012/03/after-todays-updates-bang/
<blizzow> I have the exact same problem.  Does anyone know of/how to fix this?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone recalls where I can ECHO the bright setting?
<FernandoMiguel> $ cd /proc/acpi/
<FernandoMiguel> ac_adapter/ battery/    button/
<FernandoMiguel> aint going far with that
<trism> c3sso: you can use gsettings vendor overrides, I don't now if there is a better way though: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45
<eruditehermit> hey, did screen brightness break in general or did I screw something up on my system?
<mykrobinson> Suddenly today, I am no longer able to control my screen brightness.. Any ideas?
<eruditehermit> mykrobinson, ok i have the same issue
<FernandoMiguel> eruditehermit: broken for me
<eruditehermit> yay
<FernandoMiguel> it doesn't even detect the display
<FernandoMiguel> mykrobinson: join the group
<eruditehermit> as long as its not just me
<FernandoMiguel> someone file a critical bug pleaase
<FernandoMiguel> I'm going BLIND here
<eruditehermit> lol
<eruditehermit> me too
<FernandoMiguel> and it's killing my battery
<eruditehermit> f.lux for now
<FernandoMiguel> eruditehermit: I can't even echo the bright :(
<eruditehermit> FernandoMiguel, how does one echo the bright?
<mykrobinson> so long as I didnt break it..
<mykrobinson> Probably my fault for pushing updates before being notified to push updates. I cant help it..
<eruditehermit> lol
<FernandoMiguel> /sys/class/drm$ ll | pastebinit
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872170/
<FernandoMiguel> eruditehermit: you can't... it's broken too
<eruditehermit> my battery meter is also broken =p
<FernandoMiguel> (06-03-2012 22:45:37) seb128: it's a gnome-settings-daemon issue
<FernandoMiguel> (06-03-2012 22:45:43) seb128: FernandoMiguel, no, I might look at it tomorrow
<FernandoMiguel> guess we will have to wait
<eruditehermit> hrm
<eruditehermit> maybe we can downgrade gnome-settings daemon
<FernandoMiguel> big MAYBE
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  461K Mar  2 07:35 gnome-settings-daemon_3.3.90-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<FernandoMiguel> rebooting
<DrHalan> hey suspending worked fine in oneiric for me. and it still does in precise but when my machine is suspended the fan keeps running (even faster than when not suspended).
<DrHalan> is there a way to debug suspending?
<eruditehermit> btw does anyone know how to make unity panel applets run in gnome-shell?
<FernandoMiguel> FYI it's working again
<eruditehermit> FernandoMiguel, nice
<eruditehermit> FernandoMiguel, will brb too then
<FernandoMiguel> if anyone needs the older package 64bits I can provide it
<FernandoMiguel> or else, pull it out of LP
<eruditehermit> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.3.90-0ubuntu4/+build/3253267
<FernandoMiguel> there you go :D
<eruditehermit> brb
<DrHalan> fixing suspend? anyone? should i report a bug?
<DrHalan> what package is responsible for suspending? the linux kernel?
<FernandoMiguel> and now chrome isn't opening
<FernandoMiguel> DrHalan: 5 dupes already filed
<FernandoMiguel> oh suspending
<FernandoMiguel> no idea, but might be related
<eruditehermit> worked here
<eruditehermit> btw do you guys know about hybrid graphics?
<eruditehermit> I was trying this
<eruditehermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Script_for_use_during_bootup
<eruditehermit> but it doesn't turn off my discrete GPU still
<FernandoMiguel> eruditehermit: #ubuntu-x
<eruditehermit> FernandoMiguel, thanks!
<eruditehermit> FernandoMiguel, do you use unity?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<eruditehermit> ah
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-07
<FernandoMiguel> FOR THE LULZ https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671510
<ubottu> Gnome bug 671510 in general "GCalcTool does honor the precedence of operators" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Daekdroom> FernandoMiguel, I think whoever filed that bug is missing something important,.
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: such as?
<Daekdroom> There's no way gcalctool can tell where the denominator ends.
<Daekdroom> So it presumes it's only one number, instead of all the set of operations after /
<kanliot> alt+printscreen+k is supposed to close x, but i think a bug in my ATI drivers causes it to lock up my pc.  is this a bug, where do I file on launchpad?
<jbicha> kanliot: I think you could run ubuntu-bug and report a display problem
<Daekdroom> kanliot, don't you have to press CRTL too?
<kanliot> ubuntu bug needs a package, um,  i guess i can figure out what package i'm using
<kanliot> hehe  good try i'm not testing it :)
<kanliot> you try it first :)
<Daekdroom> Turns out you don't.
<Daekdroom> I thought that because Alt + PrntScreen is a shortcut for a PrintScreen, you'd need Crtl too, but I just tested it and it works with only Alt + PrintScreen + k
<Daekdroom> And I'm using the radeon driver. So it might be Catalyst indeed.
<glosoli> zzecool: you here
<glosoli>  ?
<andrewaclt> Can somebody explain "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 48 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it." ?
<andrewaclt> I'm not dualbooting at all.
<glosoli> Who's FlexNet
<glosoli> Hmm Wikipedia says it's some type of licensing
<glosoli> andrewaclt: try running "sudo update-grub"
<andrewaclt> glosoli, yes, looks like some kind of drm crap
<andrewaclt> glosoli, I ran that and it executed fine, no errors
<glosoli> So you tryed running that command ?
<glosoli> rebooted after that ?
<andrewaclt> no
<andrewaclt> Does that flush the boot track?
<andrewaclt> or is that just fdsik?
<lcc>  I'm getting occasional kernel panics with 12.04. I've never had any
<lcc>       kernel panics with 11.10.
<zzecool> glosoli: yes
<glosoli> andrewaclt: I am not sure, just try it
<glosoli> zzecool: go sleep :D
<zzecool> glosoli: i will soon
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> i was trying to import the old ios 3 db to my iphone with ios5
<glosoli> zzecool: Are you having laptop ?
<zzecool> i made it after all :D
<glosoli> zzecool: I wana ask if you got DIM problems
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> i have
<zzecool> but i have the solution
<zzecool> let me go wc
<zzecool> ill tell you
<zzecool> brb
<glosoli> zzecool: Try running it on battery set brightness to lowest, then don't do anything for about 30 seconds, it should do dim screen, then move mouse cursor and boom
<bilal> Anyone else having WiFi troubles? When I'm on a WPA-PSK network, my WiFi gets blocked every half an hour or so. Very random, no set duration, and I get a "group rekeying" message on syslog right before WiFi gets blocked. Sandy Bridge i7, iwlagn driver, precise
<bilal> By "blocked" I mean, I don't get disconnected from the network, but all network access shuts off. The browser, and all network accessing programs time out
<bilal> I need to run a sudo killall wpa_supplicant to fix the issue.
<zzecool> im always on wpa and dont have any problem
<bilal> I think it has something to do with the driver
<zzecool> glosoli: first of all
<zzecool> i have a sony vaio and the brightness doesnt work out of the box
<bilal> since I don't have this problem on Oneiric, and on my Precise I've cleaned all NM settings, and have even tried ConnMan
<glosoli> zzecool: aaa sony ass
<zzecool> im using a tool
<zzecool> called smartdimmer
<zzecool> im using it with a script
<glosoli> zzecool: what's that tool for ?
<zzecool> dimming on nvidia vgas
<zzecool> http://www.toforge.com/2011/02/sony-vaio-brightness-control-script-for-ubuntu-geforce-cards/
<glosoli> Doh
<zzecool> brightness are the only function keys that doesnt work out of the box
<zzecool> in this sony
<zzecool> thank god
<zzecool> all the other working fine
<zzecool> as i thought  libgpod4  is broken for ios5
<zzecool> i cant sync music
<zzecool> .......
<glosoli> can't help laughing
<glosoli> :/
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> starting price was 778 euros i think or 768
<zzecool> i dont remember exactly
<zzecool> i paid 238
<zzecool> oups
<zzecool> wrong channel :D glosoli
<hoshi411> how can I change the color scheme ? im running ubuntu 12 and xchat and nautilus are blinding me.  i believe xchat can do it but .... how about nautilus?
<hoshi411> im on unity by the way
<zzecool> hoshi411: you need themes
<hoshi411> so i was able to change the colors for inside the chat window but .... how about the rest?
<zzecool> and gnome-tweak
<hoshi411> zzecool: themes for unity?
<hoshi411> for ubuntu 12?
<zzecool> themes for GTK
<blocky_> if I want to install the beta on a fresh windows system is it better to install 11.10 and upgrade or install from the beta iso directly?
<zzecool> beta iso
<zzecool> glosoli: tons of updates today
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> im downloading 69 more
<glosoli> zzecool: yeeee :/
<zzecool> hoshi411: the tool for the themes called  :  gnome-tweak-tool
<zzecool> hoshi411: after you install it open the dash and type advanced   , its the one called advanced settings
<zzecool> good luck
<zzecool> its work both for unity and gnome shell
<trism> bilal: this debian bug seems to have the same sort of issues you are seeing, the last post from yesterday indicates a fix may show up in the upstream kernel soon: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651199
<ubottu> Debian bug 651199 in linux-2.6 "linux-image-3.1.0-1-amd64: Connection lost on WPA: Group rekeying" [Important,Fixed]
<zuti> hmm... pulseaudio -k shouldn't probably kill gnome-shell? :)
<bilal> trism: Thanks for pointing it out, you beat me at googling :) I had been searching for bug reports on this for a long time, but never found that one!
<hoshi411> zzecool: thanks, i imagine that only gtk3 engines are going to work with the tweak tool correct?
<zzecool> i think it support gkt2 too
<zzecool> im not sure tho
<zzecool> maybe im wrong
<Daekdroom> It handles both as long as the GTK2 and GTK3 themes are together.
<hoshi411> hmm ... not showing up , the ones that I installed... for example nodoka
<hoshi411> my favorite is nodoka-midnight
<zzecool> ahh
<zzecool> i think oi have a solution for you then
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> hoshi411: :)
<hoshi411> :D
<hoshi411> as long as i don't have to do anything dirty
<hoshi411> im uncomfortable with "the grey area"
<eruditehermit> does anyone here use gnome-shell and know why the battery meter is not updating?
<zzecool> hoshi411: i cant find it now
<hoshi411> zzecool, its cool
<hoshi411> : )
<hoshi411> thanks for trying though
<zzecool> found it
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> wait
<trism> bilal: after a bit more searching, it seems that specific patch is already included in 3.2.0-18.28 to fix bug 911059, but it seems some people are still having problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/948235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948235 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel wireless still randomly drops connection" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911059 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Intel wireless randomly drops connection" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911059
<zzecool> hoshi411: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:satyajit-happy/themes
<zzecool> hoshi411: then open synaptic refresh and add the 3 themes  that you will find in this ppa
<andrewaclt> To install grub, is it sufficient to simply grub-install /dev/hda or do I have to do anything special after wiping my MBR
<zzecool> there is an elementary dark that looks very close to your theme
<zzecool> :d
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, what is the problem overall?
<andrewaclt> I install ubuntu to a windows pc (completely overwriting windows), but I get this error "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 48 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.". I was going to dd over the mbr and reinstall grub to fix?
<andrewaclt> That error is when I just apt-upgrade and it tried to install grub, not in the installer
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, flexnet is a problem, I thought grub had been adjusted, you might ask on the ubuntu forums.
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, you just have ubuntu now?
<andrewaclt> But, if I just dd over the mbr, Flexnet will be gone, yes?
<andrewaclt> Yeah, just ubuntu, no windows
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, yeah dd it. :)
<andrewaclt> I just wanted to make sure that the correct step after dding was "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" and I didn't have to pass some ubuntu specific configuration stuff
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, you have grub 2 right its sda
<andrewaclt> Yeah
<andrewaclt> Well, I'm not sure it's sda. fstab looks funny these days, with UUIDs heh
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, you know the dd is just lessm that 512 right
<Fyodorovna> less than
<zzecool> andrewaclt: more ppl having this kind of problem
<zzecool> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1605076.html
<andrewaclt> Fyodorovna, good call
<andrewaclt> I just want 446 and not the full 512
<andrewaclt> right?
<Fyodorovna> zzecool, the grub maintainer colin I think the name is was working on this a while back I surprised anyone has a problem.
<andrewaclt> It seems like there is a safer way that I could tell grub to overwrite everything
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, not sure exactly I just know if you go the full 512 it breaks the partition table.
<andrewaclt> Fyodorovna, Yes, that's my understanding, so we can't have that
<Fyodorovna> not a good thing. :)
<hoshi411> zzecool, thanks, installing now
<zzecool> np
<pdkl> hows unity in 12.04?   majorly improved?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Daekdroom> Much snappier.
<Tronic> I guess I'll have to give that a try.
<Tronic> KUbuntu has been quite horrible so far.
<pdkl> was wondering the same
<pdkl> im on kde 4.8 in archlinux
<pdkl> i just dont likegnome shell
<Tronic> I like both Gnome Shell and Unity on concept level but both of them need much more work.
<Tronic> If the good ideas of both were combined, I'd be very happy already :)
<Tronic> + a little bit more room for configuration, e.g. allow one to disable screen blanking.
<pdkl> well i need something different
<jbicha> Tronic: screen blanking?
<Tronic> jbicha: Turns off your display after one hour.
<jbicha> Tronic: have you looked at gnome-control-center screen ?
<Tronic> jbicha: The last time I did, the maximum was one hour and the "Never" option from Gnome 2 was missing.
<jbicha> Tronic: Never is there
<Daekdroom> It is there indeed
<Tronic> Kubuntu has that same problem, actually. The default (if checkbox not selected) is about 10 minutes and the maximum value permitted is 360 minutes.
<Tronic> jbicha: Okay, I guess it has been fixed at some point.
<jbicha> Tronic: you could also play with dconf-editor and look in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power but I think Ubuntu has patched System Settings which is easier
<pdkl> 12.04 beta 1 is the latest and greatest?
<Tronic> Just checked on my laptop (with Unity) and yes, the setting is there. I found it missing with Gnome Shell but that I cannot test right now.
<arand> pdkl: There is only one version of Precise - the current one.
<pdkl> burning it :P
<Dr_willis_> there are the daily build iso's  i recall.. but those can be flakey at times.
<pdkl> wonder how much of a performance hit im going to take switching to ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> depends on  the details pdkl
<ricky-1> I'm currently logged into ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-amd64 on my desktop but there's no visible mouse; I can still click things (like the top-right icons.) I experienced the same thing after I did an "ubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternative-amd64" install; there was no visible mouse while trying to log in or even while logged in: I had to rely on the "Click Ctrl to highlight cursor position." The system said it was up to date. Right now I'm
<ricky-1> at the very first screen with "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" tl;dr: no /visible/ mouse. What gives?
<Tronic> ricky-1: Which GPU & drivers do you have?
<ricky-1> Tronic, I have an ATI HD5850, running with free/standard (?) drivers. Whichever drivers support that card by default
<ricky-1> I haven't installed any GPU drivers
<ricky-1> Someone suggested I stop X and "set it up myself" so far I've `sudo service lightdm stop`'d and am logged in via console
<ricky-1> Not sure what to do next; that was next on my to-google list
<ricky-1> rather, they suggested I not rely on hotplugging and set it manually*
<ricky-1> Would that help? I mean, the system knows the mouse is there. It's just not visible
<quantumlemur> hey guys, ever since I updated to 12.04, my machine has been hanging on the shutdown animation about half the time.  The other half, it shuts down fine with no problems.  Are there any known instances of that, or any troubleshooting / evidence gathering tips?
<quantumlemur> also, internet searches seem to point to acpi being the most common culprit, and that disabling part of it can sometimes fix it.  But I like the benefits of acpi...  if I don't find a solution (or don't like the solution), do I need to worry about it if I just have to do a hard shutdown half the time?
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, could that be a network interface errors? check your log files for any errors
<quantumlemur> scriptwarlock, hmm, I can't find anything, but then again I'm not totally sure where to look in the logs, or what to look for
<PhotoJim> "Could not install the upgrades" - Error during commit.  Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.  <- got that error trying to install 12.04 beta. ideas?
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, /var/log//syslog?
<quantumlemur> scriptwarlock, that's where I focused my efforts, but didn't find anything obvious.  Is there a tag where a shutdown is initiated?  I searched for HALT and SHUTDOWN and whatnot.
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, have you tried somewhere on acpi boot options?
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, something like acpi=off kernel param? actually never done this on newer ubuntus
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, my machine is bahaving normally
<quantumlemur> scriptwarlock, I haven't tried the acpi options yet.  I'll try those in a bit and report back... any other suggestions in the mean time?
<North> Hello? I wanna do the remote control from other desktop. could you tell me how to set. I am running 12.04LTS beta.
<North> can anyone help me?
<Dmole> is there a way to show the "full path" of the current view in the file browser?
<Dmole> North: what do you need?
<North> I wanna do the remote control from other desktop. could you tell me how to set?
<scriptwarlock> quantumlemur, verbose mode on shutdown i guess can let you see the text stuff
<Dmole> North: ssh or vnc/etc
<quantumlemur> scriptwarlock, oh, yeah, that could be helpful, thanks
<scriptwarlock> North, enable the remote desktop
<North> Dmole: it might seem I need the detailed instruction.
<North> scriptwarlock: how can I set it?
<Dmole> North just type "remote" into the search bar
<scriptwarlock> North, open desktop sharing
<Dmole> North: (in "dash home")
<North> i have been using 8.04LTS. I an not familiar with this 12.04LTS beta.
<North> i feel tough a little bit.
<scriptwarlock> North, check box: allow other users and allow other users to control, if thats your own machine untick must confirm, require paswd, and check auto configure upnp
<North> scriptwarlock:  I did set it as your saying. Now I wanna try to remote from other desktop that has Windows OS. Any comment?
<scriptwarlock> North, wth you never told us your working on a windows machine
<North> I cannot use the remote desktop connection on the Windows OS PC.
<North> scriptwarlock: do I need to install the VNC viewer again?
<scriptwarlock> North, you can use vnc for windows
<North> scriptwarlock: OK let me try
<Dmole> North: I like NX but it's not simple to setup
<North> Dmole: :)
<scriptwarlock> North, you are on your own when configuring windows remote, i'm done with m$
<Dmole> North:  youtube is your friend (I did not preview this) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwCQeNXr7Eg
<Dmole> we are all  M$ H8ers around here
<scriptwarlock> not actually never hate but dont like using my time for it
<North> Dmole: Are you serious?
<Dmole> semantics :)
<Dmole> North: serious about what?
<Dmole> North: haha the link was temvewer yah don't do that, but I'm sure you can find something
<scriptwarlock> was using teamviewer and its quit simple no more configs on router
<Dmole> I think  there are 4 ish options for direct connect NX VNC freeNX thatother one
<North> Dmole: you said we are all  M$ H8ers around here.
<North> thanks to you, I succeded
<Dmole> North: using any OS without a unaversal API (the CLI) and the closed nature is just not worth any effort
<Dmole> OSX is nice though
<North> Dmole: I understand what you said from the view of computer user.
<North> Dmole: on the other hand , User needs the professional technical support like M$ has been doing.
<scriptwarlock> North, we have free support from the community and paid from canonical(enterprise?)
<North> scriptwarlock: oh really?
<North> scriptwarlock: another question, how can I put the terminal on  the launch button panel?
<scriptwarlock> North, obviously what we are doing now is a free support, right?
<ricky-1> right click it I believe
<ricky-1> North,
<Dmole> North:and then there is redhat THE "professional" OS M$ can't hold a a candle to that star
<scriptwarlock> North, you using unity?
<North> scriptwarlock: sorry  I do not know what unity is .
<Dmole> North: yes run it the right click on the icon and "lock to launcher"
<scriptwarlock> North, your in ubuntu+1 irc supposed your using 12.04
<ricky-1> Previously (ie: in 10.10), I could execute `sudo service gdm stop` to stop GUI and drop into a terminal. That doesn't seem to work now. What is the proper way to drop out of fancy X and GUI-land now?
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, you mean ctrl+alt+f1?
<ricky-1> that too, but what if I need to stop X
<jbicha> ricky-1: substitute lightdm for gdm
<ricky-1> jbicha, ah, thanks
<Dmole> ah! to get a path from nautilus drag the folder into terminal
<North> scriptwarlock: yes, I am using 12.04
<scriptwarlock> North, have you done what Dmole suggested?
<North> scriptwarlock: yes ihave done.
<North> A lot of crash reports poped up. it annoies me
<scriptwarlock> North, yeah what is beta
<DanaG> How odd... i connected my android device to my pulseaudio server, and the audio was silent until the very instant i connected to vnc.
<DanaG> Connected over bluetooth, that is.   Server as sink.
<Dmole> North: did you "apt-get update;apt-get -y dist-upgrade;"?
<DanaG> Server is on Precise.
<North> Dmole:  I will do  it now.
<Dmole> DanaG: pulse only starts with a userlogin by default
<North> scriptwarlock: if I minimize the certain window, how can i know that a window is opened?
<DanaG> I tweaked it two ways: system daemon, and lightdm autologin.
<North> what is the super key? when maximizing the window, it requires super + Up?
<Dmole> North: the "windows"
<Dmole> key
<Dmole> or mac
<scriptwarlock> North, i set my unity panel icons backlight>active icons on
<North> it's lunch time.  I will be back to you soon.
<scriptwarlock> pressing down the super key displays the keyboard shortcuts
<DanaG_> Argh, need to switch to laptop.
<ricky-1> What would the proper way to get my fresh 12.04 install up-to-date using CLI apt-get be? Simply `apt-get update`, then `apt-get upgrade`?
<ricky-1> last time i used the GUI it crashed halfway through
<Dmole> "apt-get update;apt-get -y dist-upgrade;"
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, update manager can handle the update that requires admin password
<ricky-1> scriptwarlock, I got a segfault halfway through, after reboot it said something about partial upgrade so I let it, then i dont remember... but things werent looking up
<Dmole> if it fails again just reinstall (it only takes a minute
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, ah yes sometimes i bumped with that msg terminal can save the day :)
<ricky-1> hashsum mismatch T_T
<Dmole> which repo?
<ricky-1> precise/main? libreoffice-draw and libemempi. ran upgrade again and it didnt complain...
<North> Dmole: it's strange the windows key works on Ubuntu.
<North> scriptwarlock: how did you set unity panel icons bakclight.active icons?
<scriptwarlock> North, install myunity
<North1> ScriptRipper, using apt-get?
<scriptwarlock> North, ?
<North1> yes
<North1> it's me
<scriptwarlock> North, yep apt-get install or thru usc
<ricky-1> Can someone help me figure out why my mouse is simply invisible? It works, I can move it and click stuff; I just can't see it. I have to use the "Pressing Ctrl highlights cursor position" option in settings.
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, is that a ps2 or usb mouse
<ricky-1> both
<ricky-1> I can use either
<DanaG> heh, I love how the update-checking window resizes spastically.
<DanaG> ... to fit the strings inside it.
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, and mouse is generic?
<ricky-1> scriptwarlock, yea
<ricky-1> I'm going to try installing proprietary GPU drivers
<ricky-1> /shrug
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, check if you have hwcursor on your xorg.conf
<ricky-1> scriptwarlock, I don't know where xorg.conf is located any more
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, yaiks i forgot
<micahg> it's been deprecated since karmic I believe
<micahg> at least having a default one has been
<DanaG> oh yeah, so my server isn't completely headless... it has a sucky ASPEED remote access card... that sometimes can't be remote-accessed.
<DanaG> But anyway, that "local" interface automatically logs in as me, and then locks.
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, you mentioned gpu have you installed yet?
<ricky-1> ati hd 5850
<ricky-1> @scriptwarlock
<ricky-1> first attempt failed
<erappleman> hi, how do i get 32-bit binaries working with wine on 64-bit?
<erappleman> ia32-libs is still broken
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, ubuntu 12.04 right?
<DanaG> hmm, is fglrx known to be working at this point?  I'd be surprised if so.
<DanaG> Considering their usual lag.
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, been here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DanaG> interesting... it's using llvmpipe.
<ricky-1> scriptwarlock, Yes, 12.04 b1. I haven't been there. I will look in a second. I'm /assuming/ the "(post release)" ati driver is what crashed jockey-gtk; after I re-ran it, the non "post release" driver seemed to activate just fine
<ricky-1> oh hey
<ricky-1> theres a mouse
<ricky-1> What is the difference between the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver and the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver ?
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, best answer driver and the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver ?
<ricky-1> oops
<ricky-1> i meant
<ricky-1> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver  and  ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates_
<ricky-1> my bad
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, http://askubuntu.com/a/66711
<scriptwarlock> ricky-1, best answer
<ricky-1> ah
<ricky-1> thanks
<scriptwarlock> brb
<snadge> i dont know.. but the latest fglrx.. is broken
<snadge> amd needs to be administered with fatal beatings
<snadge> oh interesting.. so the solution to unity not working with the latest fglrx
<snadge> is to use the older fglrx
<snadge> even though it has known issues which were resolved with the later fglrx
<snadge> well done
<scientes> does ubuntu use fdisk to make msdos lables?
<scientes> or is it all GNU parted?
<scriptwarlock> scientes, gparted?
<scientes> gparted is unlikely, but parted (which gparted is a front end for) is likely
<Ch_Iossif> Hi to all! RAID boot problem on 12.04b1 - more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871230/ - Any ideas?
<mongo> what package does the indicator-brightness role now? I have no brightness slider but xbacklight works as does the /sys files
<tokarbol> Where should I ask about the logon screen in Precise?
<tokarbol> Namely, I need to be able to add keyboard layouts in some GUI... and I need to ask is that possible?
<tokarbol> Anybody on this channel knows this?
<mongo> I don't have an answer but lightdm is the package you are talking about
<tokarbol> isn't it some kind of 'greeter' over lightdm?
<mongo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/915468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915468 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) "the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't respect the user config" [High,Fix released]
<mongo> theres the bug
<tokarbol> I was just in the middle of the bug report list
<tokarbol> thanks
<mongo> It is working for me but I only have two keyboards
<tokarbol> hm... actually this one is that it does not respect some config file
<mongo> oh, do you not even have the selector?
<tokarbol> do you know if there is a logon-screen GUI where you can set the layout to any arbitrary?
<tokarbol> is there one?
<mongo> you can with the current one but you need to install the keyboards
<tokarbol> I can click "en", but it's just en
<tokarbol> which keyboards?
<tokarbol> a package?
<mongo> go the "gear" in the upper right hand corner and go to "system settings'
<mongo> click on keyboard layout and you will see where you can add more
<tokarbol> ok, I can add keyboards there
<tokarbol> but that's only after I log in
<tokarbol> there's no gear on the logon screen
<mongo> they will be there when you log out too
<mongo> after you add them that is
<tokarbol> I added "Bambara" keyboard, but the logon screen shows me just pl
<tokarbol> actually, I believe I have english locales installed as well, but there's no "en" keyboard
<tokarbol> yeah, it seems that the user keyboard list has no correlation to the logon screen
<mongo> odd, I just added bambra and logged out and it was there
<tokarbol> (I guess that's the bug for...)
<tokarbol> but that's too late, I mean, I need to be able to provide more keyboards to the user who has never logged in
<tokarbol> you know, OEM
<mongo> it is offering it for me, here let me reboot and make sure
<tokarbol> maybe I am using a different menu?
<tokarbol> ok, I can see I have an update to lightdm package available
<tokarbol> will try that
<mongo> I think you would have to preseed the languages you wanted to have
<tokarbol> well... I upgraded, but I cannot see the languages on the logon screen
<tokarbol> are the preseed values in the templates of lightdm?
<mongo> yes I am not sure where, I only have to deal with a few languages per location
<tokarbol> but still that's asomething you preseed, right?
<KI7MT> Quesiton, can we add the system monitor to the top bar in Unity?
<tokarbol> the seed is not in lightdm
<jokerdino> my eyes are burning
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/947748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947748 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Brightness control not working after latest update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> how do i temporarily fix this bug?
<jokerdino> suggest an appropriate workaround
<mongo> jokerdino: install xbacklight, it will let you set the level
<mongo> jokerdino: i went back to xubuntu :) that worked too
<tokarbol> Any idea how I can add languages to the unity-greeter screen?
<tokarbol> (no user-specific)
<jokerdino> lol thanks for the suggestion mongo
<jokerdino> tokarbol: you want to change the language of the login screne?
<tokarbol> yes, but I want to have more than one
<jokerdino> oh i see.
<jokerdino> i am not aware of any ways to do that
<tokarbol> so why the drop-down menu at all? or is it planned?
<jokerdino> i think the dropdown is for the input characters
<jokerdino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92297/how-do-i-set-the-login-manager-to-enable-change-languages-at-login
<jokerdino> tokarbol:  may be that is of any relevance to you.
<tokarbol> I think this only applies to the GTK greeter
<tokarbol> but thanks for the tip
<tokarbol> I tried this for unity-greeter, it triggered no change
<jokerdino> well, tough luck then
<tokarbol> it is
<jhoechtl365> Hello, I haunting a bug, anybody using Kubuntu 12.4 OR kde 4.8?
<valdur55> jhoechtl365, use #kde channel.
<jhoechtl365> valudr55: Will do, thanks
<edgars> hi my laptop was on suspend and after wakeup i could see only the pointer
<edgars> so i tried ctrl+alt+f2 logged in and tried to run firefox
<edgars> gave an error no display given so i added DISPLAY:0 no dice
<valdur55> DISPLAY=:0 ?
<valdur55> edgars, what version, what video card, what driver ....
<valdur55> do you use
<edgars> video card is intel 2000 i think
<edgars> o and it worked perfectly other times its just this one time
<valdur55> But what ubuntu version you use?
<edgars> 12.04
<edgars> beta
<glosoli> what's up with beta ?
<edgars> glosoli , what do you mean with that?
<glosoli> edgars: just seen your message "12.04 beta" ;D
<edgars> glosoli, wakeup from suspend just pointer visible cant do anything
<edgars> glosoli , happened just once
<glosoli> jmm
<glosoli> edgars: Is your processor led blinking on laptop or computer ?
<glosoli> I mean was it blinking
<edgars> glosoli, cant remember but i could do ctrl+alt+f2 and login from terminal
<edgars> glosoli, and i tried to run firefox but it said no display specified  so i tried adding DISPLAY:0 still didnt work so i did a hard shutdown
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to upgrade from Lucid 10.04.4 to Precise beta, but it failed, saying that it cannot compute upgrade path. I was told that it wouldn't work indeed until precise is released as stable. Isn't there a way around this ? Otherwise, how will the case of upgrading Lucid to Precise will be tested before release ?
<edgars> I cant see terminal when i alt+tab
<cosmic_> libpulse-simple.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<cosmic_> help !
<jack> sounds like your pulseaudio is broken
<jack> dpkg -S the file
<cosmic_>  jack  ???
<jack> apt-get reinstall the packagename you get
<cosmic_> error while loading shared libraries: libpulse-simple.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jack> dpkg -S libpulse-simple.so.0
<cosmic_> ok
<jack> if that gives 0 results
<jack> the app is broken
<cosmic_> cosmic@cosmic-desktop:~/Downloads/Metagolf$ dpkg -S libpulse-simple.so.0
<cosmic_> libpulse0: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse-simple.so.0
<cosmic_> libpulse0: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse-simple.so.0.0.3
<cosmic_> ok ?
<jack> cool
<cosmic_> :)
<jack> apt-get reinstall libpulse0
<jack> should fix things
<cosmic_> cosmic@cosmic-desktop:~/Downloads/Metagolf$ apt-get reinstall libpulse0
<cosmic_> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<cosmic_> :(
<jack> hrm
<jack> dpkg -r libpulse0; apt-get install libpulse0
<jack> might need a sudo
<cosmic_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<cosmic_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cosmic_> cosmic@cosmic-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -r libpulse0; apt-get install libpulse0
<cosmic_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libpulse0:
<cosmic_>  kde-runtime depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  gnome-shell depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  speech-dispatcher depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  xbmc-bin depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.0).
<cosmic_>  libgmlib0 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  cinnamon depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  openjdk-7-jre depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio-esound-compat depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.0).
<cosmic_>  libgmtk0 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  openjdk-6-jre depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libphonon4 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<crizzy> pastebin
<crizzy> ..................
<cosmic_>  vlc-plugin-pulse depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.0).
<cosmic_>  libcanberra-pulse depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  audacious-plugins depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1); however:
<cosmic_>   Package libpulse0 is to be removed.
<cosmic_>  indicator-sound depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  gnome-control-center depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libpulsedsp depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<crizzy> USE PASTEBIN THANKYOU
<cosmic_>  libasound2-plugins depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libespeak1 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libfluidsynth1 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libpulse-mainloop-glib0 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio-module-gconf depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  libpulse-dev depends on libpulse0 (= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  libxine1-misc-plugins depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  gnome-settings-daemon depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  libsdl1.2debian depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio-utils depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  pulseaudio-module-x11 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu11).
<cosmic_>  empathy depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<cosmic_>  mplayer2 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1); however:
<cosmic_>   Package libpulse0 is to be removed.
<crizzy> where's floodbot when you need it
<cosmic_> dpkg: error proces
<cosmic_> ops
<cosmic_> :(
<cosmic_> ok
<head_victim> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<head_victim> :D
<glosoli> head_victim: you was faster ;D
<cosmic_> !pastebin
<edgars> cosmic_ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpulse0
<cosmic_> ok
<valdur55> head_victim, use !pastebin | username on next time ;)
<head_victim> valdur55: yeah I realised just after I hit enter :/
<tokarbol> hey, mongo, I found why I could not see the keyboards for my user
<tokarbol> a couple of days ago I put "greeter-hide-users=true" to lightdm.conf
<tokarbol> because this shows me the "Other" user selection, which otherwise is not shown
<tokarbol> when I commented this out and click a user, I actually get selection of user keyboards
<tokarbol> Is there a way to retain the "Other" user selection while having multiple users?
<tokarbol> Reading this:
<tokarbol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/915390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915390 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Show a more selective list of alternative keyboard layouts." [Medium,Fix released]
<tokarbol> I get the impression that a long list was removed on purpose,
<tokarbol> but for a user that has no keyboard selected, it might be better to list a long one instead of just one... or let him run a chooser or something
<candtalan> Hi there. Am looking for novice help about the dash. And lens(es).
<AnAnt> how do I change the unity-greeter sound theme ?
<brendand> AnAnt, easy
<brendand> AnAnt, select Startup Applications from the sessions menu
<AnAnt> what sessions menu ?
<brendand> AnAnt, in the top right hand corner
<brendand> AnAnt, where Shutdown is
<AnAnt> is that after login ?
<brendand> AnAnt, don't make this difficult :)
<AnAnt> I don't see a sessions menu in unity-greeter
<brendand> AnAnt, i assume you're using the system in question right now?
<brendand> AnAnt, the sound isn't played by lightdm
<brendand> AnAnt, you are talking about the login sound right?
<AnAnt> no, I am talking about sound played when unity-greeter is started
<brendand> the one that sounds like a bounce?
<AnAnt> to me it sounds like a drum actually
<brendand> AnAnt, yeah
<brendand> ok, that one's probably harder
<AnAnt> so ?
<glosoli> Anyone uses Deja-Dup
<glosoli>  ?
<scriptwarlock> yo
<glosoli> I am interested to know how the backup works, I mean if I delete some folder form my home dir I am ReBackuping, would it remove it from backup too
<jack> man duplicity
<scriptwarlock> glosoli, make a test folder and try to backup and delete see what happens
<glosoli> I know that, just asked firstly maybe someone already knows
<candtalan> I press superkey. I see the dash, with focus on the house.  how to get focus on files?
<glosoli> you can't as far as I know
<brendand> AnAnt, you need to make an ogg file and replace /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.ogg with it
<brendand> then restart
<candtalan>  for lens testing, how to explain http://popey.com/blog/2012/03/06/improved-unity-files-lens-call-for-testing/  shows files focus?
<popey> candtalan: I dont understand the question
<candtalan> I press " [super] + F" and I don't see what  you seem to, with the dash focus on files. Have i misunderstood?
<popey> candtalan: it certainly should do. super+A = applications, super+F = files
<candtalan> ah, thanks, I trust  it is not case sensitive?
<popey> well, you dont need shift held candtalan
<popey> just press super and the f key
<candtalan> ok thx I will  register a bug
<scriptwarlock> heh back up tools takes time to upload..
<AnAnt> brendand: is /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.ogg hardcoded in lightdm / unity-greeter ?
<AnAnt> brendand: I mean doesn't it take dialog-question from the sound theme I use
<pdkl> hi, i like to disable unity on one monitor , any suggestions?
<pdkl> i use the monitor as a vmware machine / rdp / workbench
<scriptwarlock> pdkl, using nvidia?
<pdkl> yeah, got twin view on too
<scriptwarlock> go to nvidia settings and disable the second monitor
<pdkl> i stil want to drag windows to it :P
<pdkl> brb
<Rabenklaue> hi, I've a problem with installing wine on precise: http://codepad.org/AfLP3k0L Does anyone have any hint how to solve the dependency issue?
<Rabenklaue> I've read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936014&highlight=wine+precise that it "should" work now on precise, but for me it still has the dependency mismatch thing.
<scriptwarlock> Rabenklaue, you using 64bit ubuntu?
<Rabenklaue> scriptwarlock: Yes, I'm using 64bit Ubuntu
<Rabenklaue> KUbuntu respectively
<scriptwarlock> Rabenklaue, installing wine via apt-get?
<Rabenklaue> scriptwarlock: Yes, without any ppa's added
<Rabenklaue> http://codepad.org/AfLP3k0L
<brendand> AnAnt, I have no idea what a sound theme is
<scriptwarlock> Rabenklaue, you tried wine1.4rc6?
<Rabenklaue> scriptwarlock: http://codepad.org/dmctozmp Candidate: 1.4~rc6-0ubuntu1
<scriptwarlock> Rabenklaue, wine is working here but its 32 not 64
<croffe> Hello. Pangolin install goes to grub rescue for me after install due to FakeRaid setup, and I have not been able to boot it, but this worked on 11.10.  Any tips on troubleshooting? I've seen some posts on dmraid, but no go fixing it yet. I'm missing Ubuntu on my desktop already :(
<ph8> hi all, I want to do something crazy, like start joining my linux servers and/or desktops to our windows domain - what's the best way to do that these days? I found articles on centrify but i can't find the package in Precise?
<scriptwarlock> ph8, samba?
<Ian_> indeed, samba
<Ian_> but iirc, it's better to join you windows pcs to a linux network
<Ian_> :p
<Ian_> it's what we do/did at uni
<ph8> ha
<ph8> samba looks complicated?
<ph8> hence i looked at centrify and one more...
<Etherael> So oneiric has been utterly screwed for the past month or so and I got sick of it and decided to try pangolin, after the install it looks like the ubuntu installer silently overwrote the bootblock of my secondary hard disk that contained a truecrypt lock. Wow... that's really amazingly incompetent.
<ph8> Likewise-open5
<Ian_> Etherael: you should be more careful, it's your incompetence that broke it too.
<Etherael> Ian_: True, I did not imagine that it would actually install grub to both disks right over the top of an existing MBR without so much as a warning, when the disk I asked it to install to is completely different from the disk with the truecrypt bootblock.
<Etherael> I guess i underestimated just how badly things are getting with ubuntu.
<ph8> so the question really scriptwarlock appears to be, Centrify or Likewise open?
<scriptwarlock> ph8, well are comfortable with centrify?
<Ian_Corne> Etherael: well, i doubt it installed in but, but rather on your first disk or something, with the other one already having grub, which was updated?
<Ian_Corne> now, all this doesn't matter, is there any way to restore?
<Ian_Corne> and did you file a bug report?
<Etherael> Ian_Corne: I don't know if you would even consider it a bug? It didn't i nstall over the top of the truecrypt drive, it just nuked only the bootblock and replaced it with grub.
<Etherael> Two drives, one which actually was the target drive, and was installed, and another drive that has a full disk encrypted OS on it that I didn't want touched.
<Etherael> It installed to the one it was supposed to, but nuked *both* disk bootblocks and installed grub on them.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> well that is a bug
<Ian_Corne> why would it install grub twice..
<Etherael> I have no idea.
<Ian_Corne> I've done many installs on multi disk systems, never had it install on more than one disk
<Ian_Corne> so you should file a bugreport
<Etherael> it didn't install on more than one disk, the other disk is still there, it just installed grub on it's bootblock wiping out the truecrypt loader.
<Etherael> which I think might effectively happen to be the same thing as nuking that entire disk.
<Etherael> unfortunately for me.
<Ian_Corne> so it installed grub on two disks while it shouldn't
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, so it's supposed to install ubuntu on a single drive?
<Ian_Corne> that's what you have to report.
<Etherael> which it did, yes.
<Etherael> it just installed grub on all disks attached to the system (two)
<Etherael> where do I file bug reports?
<Ian_Corne> launchpad
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, that happened to me before then the next time i installed ubuntu to the second machine i dettach the second drive which has a lot of files..
<Etherael> it may well be the entire drive is actually completely hosed.
<Etherael> the one it wasn't supposed to touch.
<Etherael> I am trying to mount the partitions via truecrypt now, no luck.
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, awtz that hurts
<Etherael> Not entirely, partition was mostly just for gaming, I only even noticed it was nuked because pangolin is an even bigger fail than oneiric.
<Etherael> I got so sick of it it drove me back to windows.
<Etherael> Hey, what do you know, that got nuked too.
<nelhage> Just upgraded to Precise. Apparently, suspend no longer locks my screen, I think because I have autologin enabled. Is there some secret setting I can kick to revert this behavior?
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, that means ubuntu combined the 2drives to one without prompting you
<Etherael> Script I don't think so, it's not mounting those partitions
<Etherael> well, at least I hope not.
<Etherael> nope, it's not.
<Etherael> they're the same size they used to be, just the bootblock is gone, so effectively they're gone too, since the bootblock is the key that unlocks them.
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, have hope to recover
<Etherael> I don't think I could be bothered trying to find that truecrypt recovery iso, who knows where it is by now, and it's only games, they can be reinstalled.
<Etherael> I don't keep any kind of critical data in windows.
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, have you reported the incident?
<Etherael> Nope, first I want to see if this drive really is definitively gone forever.
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, hard lesson to learn eh... be very watchful next time
<Etherael> There's no way I'm ever going to expect an OS to nuke a bootblock on a drive it was told not to touch, that's not careful, it's just stupidity on the part of that OS.
<Etherael> The lesson to learn is, don't use this.
<Etherael> Lesson learned.
<scriptwarlock> Etherael, if you can report this to the devs things might change
<Etherael> I don't think so anymore, I have spent about a month just trying deseperately to get oneiric to a usable state, it was after getting thoroughly sick of that I finally cracked and decided to give pangolin a shot, as far as I can see the entire edifice of what ubuntu was is just crumbling into uselessness.
<Etherael> and this is definitely the last straw.
<ior3k> Etherael: would you mind reporting that though? It may be some unusual combination of hardware that's causing this--if you report it, maybe the next person with a similar combination won't get their second hard drive hosed
<Etherael> Yeah.
<Sidewinder1> Etherael, I most certainly understand how you feel; I've lost data before as well. The two things that I note, always have a back-up if it's irreplaceable data and be especially careful using OSs that haven't been officially released (fixed). But please do file the bug report as ior3k and scriptwarlock suggested.
<Etherael> Like I said, it's not irreplaceable data, it's just a bunch of games, I'm just stunned that something so blatantly bad was ever allowed to happen.
<Etherael> I dread to imagine what will end up happening when someone does actually lose some critical data because of this or an issue similar to this.
<tarvid> I am having a number  of hardware recognition issues on this laptop an Acer 7763Z-4088. Any reason not to try the 12.04 beta?
<scriptwarlock> tarvid, what issues could that be?
<tarvid> screen and monitor detection, suspend
<scriptwarlock> tarvid, we never know until you plug the live usb stick of ubuntu 12.04
<brendand> Etherael, what makes you so sure another OS/distro wouldn't have done the same thing?
<croffe> Hello. Pangolin install goes to grub rescue for me after install due to FakeRaid setup, and I have not been able to boot it, but this worked on 11.10.  Any tips on troubleshooting? I've seen some posts on dmraid, but no go fixing it yet. I'm missing Ubuntu on my desktop already :(
<Sidewinder1> Etherael, I'm in no way doubting your veracity, and it is a VERY serious error, but I'm more than a little curious as to why no one else has experienced this; at least not to the best of my knowledge.
<Sidewinder1> Etherael, I know it's a bad time but did you do anything out of the ordinary with the install? And was it a fresh inst. or did you use the upgrade tool oneric--->precise?
<Etherael> brendand: Because it would be utterly retarded? The only reason I can think of to actually design this in is because you don't ever want to be in a situation where the drive that is booting does not have a bootblock that boots the OS your user jus tinstalled, and you figure hey whats the worst that could happen, it will just nuke a windows bootblock but grub can boot that os anyway so no worries.
<Etherael> Sidewinder1: Upgrade.
<Etherael> I've decided to try find my truecrypt rescue disk, reinstalling all those games will probably take longer than that.
<Sidewinder1> Etherael, Perhaps that's part of it? Still totally unacceptable.
<scriptwarlock> Sidewinder1, i did that before but i never reported the matter because of my carelessness. and now he has the guts to voice out :)
<Sidewinder1> Ian_Corne, Yes, but, I'd certainly be a little miffed, in his shoes. :-)
<brendand> Etherael, who says it's designed in?
<Etherael> Difference between a bug and a feature.
<Etherael> if it's not designed in and it was just accidental, that doesn't really make it any better.
<brendand> Etherael, i would suggest you describe your scenario to the guys on #ubuntu-installer. they'll tell you if it was intentional or a bug
<Sidewinder1> scriptwarlock, Well, I'm an LTS guy; I upgraded (as opposed to fresh, which is generally recommended) from Hardy to Lucid with only very minor issues. The fact that PP hasn't been released is need for quite a bit more caution, IMHO.
<tarvid> any easy way to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta directly?
<scriptwarlock> tarvid, update-manager -d
<scriptwarlock> Sidewinder1, true
<jack> i'd edit sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daekdroom> That is a good way to break your system.
<tarvid> thanks, I have a decent connection for a few days asnd this laptop is a good place to test
<scriptwarlock> tarvid, you sure you wanna do that? were still using beta1
<tarvid> of course not
<edgy> Hi, I heard good things about electricsheep but I don't know  how to make it my screensaver and how to choose one sheep
<tarvid> but I'd prefer to have some input at beta than after the release
<edgy> e.g: http://v2d7c.sheepserver.net/cgi/dead.cgi?id=12485
<brendand> Etherael, http://pzolee.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/grub2-and-truecrypt-windows-linux-dual-boot-system/
<scriptwarlock> edgy, be aware that you are in ubuntu+1 support, you have any concerns?
<edgy> scriptwarlock: yes, I think it's a bug in ubuntu+1 because I read that it should work by default one launched
<Etherael> brendand: I'm not sure why you're linking that to me?
<bazhang> !find gnome-documents
<ubottu> Found: gnome-documents
<bazhang> !info gnome-documents
<ubottu> gnome-documents (source: gnome-documents): Document manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (precise), package size 182 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<edgy> scriptwarlock: electricsheep doesn't even show in kde screensavers
<edgy> I also have an nvidia card and plugged an external monitor to my laptop but it's not recognized
<scriptwarlock> edgy, installed nvidia settings?
<edgy> scriptwarlock: yes
<edgy> scriptwarlock: then what?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, mine is working properly what nvidia vc you have?
<edgy> scriptwarlock: gtx 560M
<scriptwarlock> edgy, enabled the twinview?
<edgy> scriptwarlock: no, I don't know how to do that, I used to just plug a monitor in my previous laptop with intel card and I get a pop-up
<scriptwarlock> edgy, take a look at your nvidia settings you can find the twinview option if you plugin the second monitor
<edgy> scriptwarlock: ok I got it and now the external monitor works but it displays a different screen
<edgy> scriptwarlock: ok got it now, I need to choose clone
<edgy> scriptwarlock: that is very difficult ;)
<scriptwarlock> edgy, :)
<edgy> scriptwarlock: seriously, is this the way people do multiple monitors with nvidia?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, dunno
<edgy> scriptwarlock: for you?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, nope
<edgy> scriptwarlock: sorry you tried nvidia before?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, yes using it now
<edgy> scriptwarlock: and when you plug the external monitor you got a pop-up or you need to manually launch nvidia-settings and set it from there?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, when i'm using a laptop and wants to connect to the projector its auto
<edgy> scriptwarlock: so you just plug the project and viola you got your screen in the projector?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, on pc this is only once you configure and save and lifetiime you have dual monitor enabled
<edgy> scriptwarlock: I have a laptop and it's not working as you say, is this a bug?
<scriptwarlock> edgy, yes with the laptop and i seldom use the fn+f3
<scriptwarlock> edgy, with ubuntu 12.04?
<edgy> scriptwarlock: yes
<scriptwarlock> edgy, i think not all laptops has the same as mine this is just a cheap intel laptop
<scriptwarlock> edgy, same behaviour
<edgy> scriptwarlock: ok I will try to live with it
<edgy> thanks for your care
<scriptwarlock> edgy, can be a bug when fn+f... wont respond
<edgy> scriptwarlock: on next reboot I will test this fn+f3, actually I forgot to try it
<pdkl> installation bug, when install manually,   and your /home is xfs, it doesnt install xfsprogs && xfsdump by default so when it boots it complains about check disk error.
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone here that could help me with a problem that I have in AppArmor in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bladimirsq> hi there
<bladimirsq> hi im just trying Ubuntu 12.04 beta.... i got a problem with internet connetion.... DHCP assignation its ok incluiding defaut gateway address in the network information are ok buttt i cant reach an answer when i ping the default gateway or any address no internet any ideas???
<pdkl> ip addr | grep inet
<pdkl> test to see if you can ping yourself.
<ScG^Dedicated> in 12.04 I added a Firefox profile in AppArmor (completely default I only created it) and now my Firefox does not load anymore. Anyone that could help me with that? :)
<bladimirsq> i can ping myself and any machines in my local network i mean plugged in the same switch
<tarvid> bladimirsq, check your default route. Do you more than one interface?
<bladimirsq> i guess can be a problem with default gatway address maybe the iptables or routing tables Idk
<tarvid> if you have more than one avahi does not always make the best choice
<bladimirsq> noo its just one interface
<tarvid> have you tried to ping the net hop?
<tarvid> next
<tarvid> easy to have two e.g. wireless and Ethernet
<bladimirsq> no i just have ethernet
<bladimirsq> ill get a wireless modem to try if the problem is just with the ethernet interface... anyway im completly sure there is a problem with 12.04 becouse 11.10 works porperty
<tarvid> what is the gateway when you type route
<bladimirsq> ill download wireshark to follow the ping command
<tarvid> it is not the interface if you \can access the local lan
<tarvid> I am just upgrading to the beta from 11.10
<bladimirsq> yeah but maybe its a problem whit iptables or something
<bladimirsq> ahhh ok ill try the upgrade
<bladimirsq> thanks tarvid
<alkisg> Hi, did the wheel of the mouse break in some recent update, or is it a local problem of mine?
<alkisg> I.e. wheel works for middle click, but not for scrolling
<jbwiv__> can someone point me to instructions for getting three monitors working under 12.04? I have two nvidia cards and three monitors. Not sure if I need to configure xinerama...if so, I did try one of my old xinerama configs and while I can get three monitors showing in Ubuntu 2D, they're all mirrors. anyway, I need to understand the appopriate method of configuration here. thank you very much in advance...
<jbwiv__> is there a documentation wiki for 12.04?
<ScG^Dedicated> jbwiv: I am pretty noobisch still with linux in general but I would suppose it would not differ that much from how to do it in 11.10
<aamir> where should i post crash report, of unity + compiz for 12.01?
<jbwiv__> ScG^Dedicated: it didn't work in 11.10. supposedly 12.04 brings better multi-monitor support
<coz_> hey guys.. I am getting no options for setting up a printer ,, in this case a kodak thermal printer dock
<ScG^Dedicated> jbwiv I cannot help you more then to link you this: http://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+12.04+multi+monitor+support&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:nl:official&client=firefox-a
<tarvid> package gconf2 3.2.3-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<tarvid> anything I should do?
<jbwiv__> can someone point me to instructions for getting three monitors working under 12.04? I have two nvidia cards and three monitors. Not sure if I need to configure xinerama...if so, I did try one of my old xinerama configs and while I can get three monitors showing in Ubuntu 2D, they're all mirrors. anyway, I need to understand the appopriate method of configuration here. thank you very much in advance...
<DrHalan> hey guys.. why isn't empathy updated? it still on 3.3.5
<blackbug> anyone here??
<trism> blackbug: yes
<tarvid> suspend with lid close now works
<Daekdroom> 255 and you.
<trism> !info libgtk-3-dev | blackbug
<ubottu> blackbug: libgtk-3-dev (source: gtk+3.0): development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.18-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3938 kB, installed size 16573 kB (Only available for any all)
<brobostigon> !info empathy unstable
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy (3.2.2-1)): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-1+b1 (unstable), package size 2371 kB, installed size 5327 kB (Only available for any all)
<blackbug> trism + ubottu: I just updated apt repository and now its recognizing libgtk-3-dev..weird. its installing you, i will update in mins.
<trism> blackbug: it seems you will also need libglib2.0-dev and libcanberra-gtk3-dev
<lukescharf> Does Precise include Gnome 3.3?  Or is it still Gnome 3.2?
<blackbug> trism: i installed libcanberra-gtk3-dev as per your suggestion, and it worked..thanks.. although libcanberra-gtk-dev was installed previously but somehow didn't worked. thanks for helping out.
<trism> blackbug: good to hear
<trism> lukescharf: we have bits and pieces of 3.3.90 (which I guess is 3.4), still missing gnome-shell and a few others, but that should be coming bug 941755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941755 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-shell/mutter to 3.3.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941755
<lukescharf> Is the plan to track 3.40 as it isreleased?
<trism> lukescharf: I don't have any more information besides what I can see in the repos and what is in that bug report (and the linked clutter bug it depends on) sorry
<SpamapS> Ugh, what happened to ctrl-alt-(left|right|up|down) for workspace switching?
 * SpamapS refers to the handy new keyboard shortcut thingy and sees that it is now, for some reason, super-shift-cursor
<SpamapS> which is annoying because it makes all kinds of things happen before I switch. :-P
<MadEchidna> hello folks
<MadEchidna> so I installed the beta last night, and ran all the updates. Now, when I try to launch a program from the dash, clicking the icon does nothing
<MadEchidna> is there something I can do to reset unity?
<blackbug> i want to debug a core file, but i cannot see it inspite the application crashes with segmentation fault(core dumped) msg. i already checked my ulimit, and its set to unlimited. what could be a reason for this?
<eitch> hi guys, does anyone know if locking the screen is broken in precise?
<itaylor57> eitch, it is for me
<eitch> itaylor57, it is broken for you?
<itaylor57> yes
<eitch> damm... quite an important feature for me...
<itaylor57> i will try agin and see if i still have the problem
<lukescharf> trism: Many thanks!  I ran the Oneiric beta, and I'm trying to decide when to upgrade to the Precise beta, and Gnome improvements are something I'm looking for.  Many thanks for the info!
<itaylor57> it will cause me to reboot
<ScG^Dedicated> how do you lock the screen anyway xD
<eitch> itaylor57, on my machine nothing happens. Not if i press ctrl+alt+l or select the action in the system menu
<itaylor57> nope it is working for me now after the updates
<eitch> ScG^Dedicated, ^^
<ScG^Dedicated> :P
<ScG^Dedicated> in precise the lock is working for me :)
<ScG^Dedicated> just checked
<eitch> ScG^Dedicated, ok, thanks.
<ScG^Dedicated> eitch: you're welcome :)
<eitch> Which package is screen lock, so that i can check if there is a bug report and then maybe report one?
<ScG^Dedicated> eitch: I am sorry but that I do not know
<eitch> ScG^Dedicated, ok, thanks
<pdkl> im trying to get used to unity.
<ScG^Dedicated> that's good :)
<mongo> if it wasn't for the silly new alt-tab action unity/gnome shell would be fine but it is pretty inconsistant
<pdkl> but having two monitors makes it a bit rough, i would perfer just one launchbar, not one per monitor
<mongo> it is a lot more mouse driven though which is a bummer
<mongo> is vswitch fairly well baked? I am debating replacing bridge-utils with it
<pdkl> actually im finding im going to the mouse less often. there is keycombos to switch appilications.. aka <super>"windows key" - 1
<mongo> pdkl: I often need to switch between three windows, two of which are the same application
<mongo> alt-tab on all other GUI's post windows 3.1 has been LIFO, now I have to think about if it needs to be alt-tab or alt-~
<pdkl> mongo, alt tab to the correct window
<pdkl> keep holding alt, and arrow down
<mongo> pdkl: that requires me to move my hand off home key row
<mongo> so a massive step back IMHO
<mongo> same as having to use a mouse
<pdkl> use vim keys
<pdkl> super - j /k
<mongo> really I think i'll just help get kerb5 support into xfce
<pdkl> i just did it
<mongo> krb5 support is the main reason I don't use xfce at work
<pdkl> super-j
<pdkl> does it
<mongo> pdkl: still more than alt tab tab
<mongo> which is how every other UI does it
<mongo> IMHO they should have made alt-~ the fancy non-power user keyset and left alt-tab the same
<pdkl> i was offering how to do it now, now on how others do it
<pdkl> hmm pause on alt key does  ittoo
<mongo> pdkl: it is still a regresson, it requires thought vs. I want the window I was using n times ago
<mongo> they could have put a pause to bring up the fancy window too, so an instant alt-tab-tab would work as before
<mongo> gnome has just decided to move to where the money is, in touch centric UI's
<NOSaturn> some of the drop menu's do not draw (r click and even the regular menu items too sometimes) until i mouse over them. how would i search to see if that's an existing bug?
<soee> guys is it possible to install gimp 2.7.5 on precise ?
<itaylor57> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB (Only available for any all)
<glosoli> Why is it that open source driver even simple things like opening nautilus and interaction with other programs does twice as faster as proprietary drivers ?
<glosoli> for video  Imena
<glosoli> I mean''
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<paulo_gomes> hi all, i'm on unity2d, when i press the desktop switcher, my dash doesn't hide anymore (i set it to auto hide). any tips?
<wtfdoggie22> hey ... cannot find any gui-options for hibernation, yet sudo pm-hibernate seems to work properly
<wtfdoggie22> should i open a bug  report?
<wtfdoggie22> for a support channel, there is pretty little response :-D
<trism> wtfdoggie22: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower and bug 812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812394
<wtfdoggie22> ok thanks
<KI7MT_> .
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-08
<pcfreak2> Beta 1 anyone??
<pdkl> when 12.04 LTS Final comes out, wll the beta automatically update to release?
<trism> pdkl: yes, normal updates will bring you to final if you are already using the beta (or alpha)
<KI7MT> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<snadge> do you guys get access to catalyst before amd releases it?
<snadge> ie the upcoming 12.2 release
<snadge> there are a bunch of known issues.. and im just looking for a sign that they're acknowledged and being worked on
<KI7MT> snadge, acknowledged by who AMD or Ubuntu Dev's?
<snadge> ubuntu devs i think
<snadge> there was a post about it on omgubuntu it hink
<KI7MT> It's possible they get early acess, but I've never heard of anyone speaking of it before.
<snadge> askubuntu rather
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66707/differences-between-the-2-fglrx-graphics-drivers/66711#66711
<snadge> seek and ye shall find ;)
<snadge> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?69203-fglrx-12-2-is-here
<snadge> eager to test that when i get home
<snadge> cool the xv bug has been fixed
<andrewaclt> Is there a known bug where icons on the unity bar show up twice rather than once as they should?
<scientes> Generating locales...
<scientes>   en_AG.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_CA.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_DK.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_HK.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_IE.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_IN.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_NG.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_NZ.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_PH.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_SG.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<scientes>   en_ZA.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_ZM.UTF-8... done
<scientes>   en_ZW.UTF-8... done
<scientes> WTF
<scientes> also, WTF is there so many english locales
<scientes> i mean, its a pretty newish language without much dialectical difference
<scientes> Installing new version of config file /etc/acpi/rotatescreen.sh ...
<scientes> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/acpi-support missing LSB information
<scientes> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<scientes> Setting up acpi-support (0.139) ...
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, how hard is it to dual boot ubuntu/win 7 with grub2 as the bootloader?
<bazhang> oooaaaooo, not hard at all
<oooaaaooo> any good urls?
<bazhang> !grub2 | oooaaaooo
<ubottu> oooaaaooo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<oooaaaooo> cool thnx
<hawke_> OK, so…is there a way to type in a username at the login screen of lightdm in Ubuntu Precise?
<hawke_> I can only see the login accounts of local users, and there’s no way that I can find to type in a custom username
<scientes> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 413c:8136 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 5520 Cingular Mobile Broadband (3G HSDPA) Minicard Diagnostics Port
<KI7MT> Is there a way to add things to the top bar in 12.04 like system monitors?
<scientes> <scientes> How do i use 3G?
<scientes> <Lirth> celthunder: I have no idea how to copy it from the black and white text screen.
<scientes> <scientes> ive got a del 5520
<scientes> <scientes> it shows up in network manager but when i click On/off it stays off
<scientes> <scientes> does it need a sim card slot?
<scientes> ^^there is the lsusb
<scientes> should it show up in ip link?
<scientes> is it just that i don't have a sim card or an atenna
<scientes> no help here https://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I configure my locale (user-specific not system wide) ?
<scientes> anant system settings from the upper-right menu
<scientes> longuages or something like that
<scientes> for command line you set LANG in your .bashrc
<scientes> omg "starting anac(h)ronistic cron
<scientes> wtf did that come from
<scientes> nvm
<Edico> is there a package for aptana studio?
<Fyodorovna> info aptana studio
<Fyodorovna> !info aptana studio
<ubottu> 'studio' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Edico> Fyodorovna, I mean if there is a package in repos
<Fyodorovna> !aptana
<Fyodorovna> !info aptana
<ubottu> Package aptana does not exist in precise
<Fyodorovna> Edico, the bot does not everything, but IO saw no indicator on the web for anything in any releases lately. I didn't search exhaustively though
<Fyodorovna> I*
<Edico> there are still problems with the icons in the left panel
<Edico> also launching some applications from the left panel
<Edico> if put an icon for tvtime in the left panel, I can't open it
<Edico> that's only an example
<Edico> I launch aptana from an executable file, if I do a shortcut in the left panel doesn't work to launch it
<Edico> also a bad thing in unity is that I can't have too much icons in the left panel
<Edico> or launcher (how is named)
<Fyodorovna> Edico, I use synapse to finds apps myself.
<Fyodorovna> some use another panel like docky I forget the other ones name
<Fyodorovna> I switched to gnome 3 though.
<scientes> you can also use packages.ubuntu.com/PACKAGE
<scientes> and it will do a search
<scientes> thats what i typically actually end up using
<scientes> + packages.debian.org
<scientes> i don't know why i dont use my local stuff
<scientes> i guess it just takes too long to start up aptitude
<eitch> locking the screen doesn't work on my precise installation with all updates installed. Can someone tell me for which package i should file a bug report? Or is this already known and no bug report is required?
<alkisg> In gnome-fallback session (it might be the same in other sessions like gnome-shell too) if I press the print screen keyboard key, I get a "photograph taken" sound. But where can I find the screenshot in the file system?!
<alkisg> Found them, at ~/Pictures
<jo-erlend> is it just that I haven't upgraded in a little while, or did we get a huge bundle of upgrades today?
<ActionParsnip> jo-erlend: i got a good few
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, ~300?
<jo-erlend> it was 650MB downloads for me.
<dr_willis> yesterday i noticed several
<ActionParsnip> i just upgraded my beta live session from CD to current and it was a lot
<dr_willis> perhaps 200mb
<jo-erlend> ah, I have Battle of Wesnoth :)
<dr_willis> i tend to update about every 4 days
<hp> Ok
<encrypt> hi, anybody has problems with scrolling?? has been working only in reverse for a while
<ActionParsnip> encrypt: usb mouse? touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> encrypt: does the system have a make and model?
<encrypt> touchpad, synaptics
<encrypt> synaptics, the model dunno
<ActionParsnip> encrypt: like a USB external touchpad then?
<encrypt> but same behaviour with the mouse
<encrypt> no no, its not usb
<encrypt> im using ubuntu-desktop package on top of xubuntu, but dont think thats an issue
<ActionParsnip> encrypt: http://www.andybarratt.co.uk/lion-like-scrolling-on-ubuntu-inverse-scrolling-on-linux
<hp> When i run sudo apt-get update in newest kubuntu, i get errors
<ActionParsnip> hp: can you pastebin the text please
<hp> same in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hp: thats because the underlying package system is 100%  identical
<hp> I now run older kubuntu
<hp> Fuck, /nick Catopette
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: i had 2 refs to the install cd in sources.list in my beta livecd, if that's what you meant earlier...
<Catopette> I did try to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: if you can pastebin the text, we can advise...
<Catopette> That is what i ment
<Catopette> yes
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: i suggest you report a bug
<Catopette> I do not run the newest now, i have older and it is ok here
<Catopette> Does ubuntu have similar to BT5?
<dr_willis> huh?
<Catopette> BT5 = BackTrack 5
<dr_willis> yes... but your question made no sence
<Catopette> no sence?
<dr_willis> ubuntu have similer to bt5.... makes little sence to m e
<Catopette> Ubuntus version of BT5 is named?
<dr_willis> bt5 is a distro.
<Catopette> I know
<Catopette> A distro for hacking
<dr_willis> so clarify what you mean..
<ActionParsnip> its also not supported here
<Catopette> Join me at bt5
<Guest30956> i think i found a bug
<ActionParsnip> i have no interest in the distro
<ActionParsnip> Guest30956: then report it :)
<dr_willis> i dont care about bt either.
<Guest30956> i don't know exactly how
<ActionParsnip> Guest30956: run:  ubuntu-bug packageame
<dr_willis> most people i see using bt.. really shouldent be using it... ;)
<Catopette> "/join #bt5"
<ActionParsnip> Guest30956: change packagename for the affected package
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: it's #backtrack-linux
<Guest30956> well is decpp under wine
<Catopette> Ok
<Guest30956> that crushes the xrdp connection
<Guest30956> so
<Guest30956> i have compiled xrdp
<ActionParsnip> Guest30956: i'd ask in #winehq first
<Catopette> Is it possible to fully install win under wine?
<dr_willis> wine does not run windows os.. it runs apps
<Guest30956> wine is a emulator not a virtualization software
<dr_willis> its not technically an emulator
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: you can run win98 and Win95 under dosbox
<ActionParsnip> Guest30956: no, wine is not an emulator. It's what Wine stands for!
<ActionParsnip> (W)ine (I)s (N)ot an (E)mulator
<dr_willis> an emulator and a 'virtulazation software' are almost the same thing in may ways - under my definition ;)
<ActionParsnip> i'm going by what the wine team say :D
<hp> I need to make an restore partition on this computer, linux restore, howto?
<encrypt> actioparnship: that worked, thanks. Scrolling properly now
<hp> ,
<hp> ,
<dr_willis> mondo/mindi can make a restore dvd set.. ot sure about a partition
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<encrypt> another question, is there a way to index my music collection to the lense in the dash? its badly empty
<hp> sudo apt-get install mondo?
<dr_willis> read the mondo/mindi docs/homepage. its a fancy app
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hp> Now i try to make restore DVD, but..... Does this make restore partition then?
<hp> HELP "FATAL ERROR. Filesystem UNSUPPORTED not supported for initrd image. Terminating.
<hp> "
<dr_willis> what are you refering to?
<hp> dr_willis, do you have a ftp?
<hp> Need to ftp you the log
<dr_willis> log of what?
<dr_willis> theres pastebin services
<hp> mindi
<hp> pastebin ok?
<dr_willis> ive not used mondo/mindi in 4+ years
<hp> I try to apt-get remove mondo and install it again,
<dr_willis> err.. why do you think that would help?
<hp> I get this "FATAL ERROR. Filesystem UNSUPPORTED not supported for initrd image. Terminating."
<hp> wrong initrd?
<dr_willis> error when exactly?
<hp> WARNING: No Hardware support for HP Compaq 6710b (GB892ET#ABN)
<hp> dr_willis
<dr_willis> hmm?
<hp> Is there another program for make restore than mondo?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hp> I do not need backup, i need to build restore partition
<hp> When you install Windows from DVD, it makes restorepartition, this is what i need
<dr_willis> i always delete the restore patitions..
<hp> I don't
<dr_willis> you can set up grub2 to boot an iso file from hd also
<hp> how
<hp> rw to?
<dr_willis> i normsally add an entry to the grub configs. or the /etc/grub.d/40_custome file
<hp> Ok
<hp> But, i want a partition for restore, and need to make it, howto, it seems thet mondo does not work on my computer
<hp> Setter opp gcc (4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2)
<hp> n
<hp> n
<hp> Nick does not work, huh?
<dr_willis> what?
<hp> I run /nick Catopette, does not work
<hp> hp is the name of my computer
<hp> backup: could not find entry ; Can't find cell localhost's hosts in /etc/openafs/CellServDB
<hp> backup: Can't get cell configuration information ; Can't initialize backup
<hp> Does anything work at all?
<tokarbol> Can you tell me what's wrong with the main/universe interoperation?
<tokarbol> launchpad bug #731942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731942 in nss-updatedb (Ubuntu) "nss-updatedb linked against libdb4.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731942
<tokarbol> universe packages seem to link with different libdb than the main packages
<tokarbol> it happened in lucid, dunno about the distros in between
<tokarbol> but in precise it's still there
<tokarbol> actually there is more
<tokarbol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-ccreds/+bug/731918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731918 in libpam-ccreds (Ubuntu) "libpam-ccreds linked against libdb4.7" [Undecided,New]
<tokarbol> it seems that precise links libpam-ccreds against libdb4.8
<tokarbol> while in main there's libdb5.1
<tokarbol> I don't see a reason why all packages wouldn't link with libdb5.1,
<tokarbol> at this point I think that main packages link to libdb5.1, universe to libdb4.8
<tokarbol> is there some reason behind it?
<tokarbol> The source for both libpam-ccreds and nss-updatedb just build-depend on libdb-dev
<tokarbol> so when building these will link to the berkeley db available on the build machine
<tokarbol> if the build machine has libdb5.1-dev, the built packages will have libdb5.1 in binary deps
<tokarbol> is it so that the universe packages are built on a different machine? Why does it have libdb4.8, not libdb5.1?
<tokarbol> Anyone?
<Trewas> because it (libpam-ccreds) has not been rebuilt in a couple of years, and probably lidb4.8 was the default then
<tokarbol> not true, all the packages are rebuilt against each distro
<tokarbol> there has not been much code change, that's a different story
<tokarbol> (if any code change at all)
<Trewas> the version is the same for last three releases, and I don't think universe is auto-built for each new distro release
<tokarbol> I believe it is - otherwise there would be a dazillion bug reports with ABI compatibility issues.
<Trewas> *shrug* debian doesn't at least, and they seem to be doing fine
<tokarbol> well, this may be the case for debian unstable/testing, but I think that the packages are recompiled for stable
<tokarbol> I am trying to find the build logs for this package
<Trewas> no, stable is just a renamed testing, definitely without full rebuild between calling it "testing" and "stable"
<tokarbol> wow, you might be right WRT this package
<XVampireX> folks I have a terrible problem with the HUD
<XVampireX> It's popping up randomly when I try to change language
<XVampireX> (alt+shift)
<XVampireX> it's so annoying
<tokarbol> Thanks, Trewas, that was an eye-opener.
<XVampireX> If there's any chance to..... either change the alt button to maybe a combination key?
<XVampireX> Uhm, which I think it is :D
<skmsmslk> how to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04
<XVampireX> skmsmslk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-ubuntu-to-12-04
<xgt001> hi
<dr_willis> moo!
<xgt001> this may sound like a nooby question, but why does ubuntu start churning out the fans when playing videos? I am using vaapi hw accelaration as well
<bazhang> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4~rc6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Catopette> wine
<glosoli> I can reply to launchpad right from my Email??
<tsimpson> as long as the email address is registered with launchpad (which is likely is if you're receiving mail from it)
<khamer> I've run into bug 939768 (Can't use ctrl+space to bring up guake in Precise) and I'm trying to research to see if there's  workaround; I expect it has something to do with interpreting ctrl 'Primary' now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939768 in guake (Ubuntu) "Can't use Ctrl+SPACE to bring up Guake 0.4.2-7 (Precise)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939768
<glosoli> tsimpson: thanks :)
<khamer> Anyone know what packages changes are related to how modifier keys/shortcuts are detected? (i.e., Primary for control)
<AbaddonSatanic> sometimes when i login via xrdp i get an bug submitting report related to unity
<FlipStonE> hello here... nobody had the problem that after upgrade ubuntu to 12.04, video won't work anymore?  When i play video, screen goes black and ubuntu goes to lightdm to login again...
<glosoli> anyone here uses ATI ?
<FlipStonE> glosoli yh me, bur also having probs :p
<glosoli> FlipStonE:  :( it uses Unity 2D
<glosoli> when you built drivers yes ?
<FlipStonE> i'm now busy on instally proprietary drivers... i let you know...
<glosoli> FlipStonE: Well you are builting them or using jockey  ?
<FlipStonE> building...
<glosoli> I am so tired of this ATI shit.
<glosoli> it makes me so hard to use ubuntu
<FlipStonE> yh, thinking about nvidea :-)
<FlipStonE> ok, i try now...
<ScG^Dedicated> ati here
<ScG^Dedicated> no problems
<glosoli> ScG^Dedicated: Got working built drivers ? or you using the old and slow ones from jockey
<glosoli>  ?
<ScG^Dedicated> no idea I use a VM so I think I use default
<glosoli> So you don't use ati drivers
<glosoli> you use open source ones then
<glosoli> :)
<ScG^Dedicated> i gues :P
<glosoli> ATI just wastes my time.
<FlipStonE> ok, with proprietary drivers i can now play video... unity3d still not working...
<glosoli> FlipStonE: same problem
<glosoli> >> /join #ati
<glosoli> i am trying to get help for that problem
<h00k> huh, occasionally when I pull the HUD up, the application I'm using will snap to center-screen
<NOSaturn> how do i set the primary monitor - so that new windows open on the right monitor and not the left? I have an intel graphics ship, so the nvidia tool won't apply. i'm on 12.04 and it's worse than on 11.10
<dr_willis> I find 12.04 much improved.
<NOSaturn> it is, but the dual monitor "improvements" dont see to be improved
<dr_willis> My desk is to small for 2 monitors at this time
<dr_willis> Guess i could hange one on the wall. :)
<NOSaturn> :) i know i'm lucky. it makes up for the crappy inbuilt display on the laptop
<delight> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ out of sync ? many debs ain't synced while the repo indexes are on pointing to new debs.
<delight> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main nvidia-common i386 1:0.2.40
<delight>   404  Not Found
<ikonia> delight: talk to the mirror owner
<delight> ikonia: who is that ?
<ikonia> he may not be syncing the dev repo
<ikonia> delight: look on the mirrors page
<ikonia> he may have made a mistake
<delight> ikonia: it worked up till yesterday ... so it must be some problem
<ikonia> ok, so either a.) contact the maintainer b.) wait for it to be fixed
<FernandoMiguel> delight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874830/ use the MIRROR part on that list
<FernandoMiguel> it will pick one of the available close to you
<ldiamond> in Ubuntu 12.04, is there an alternative to Unity? Something more similar to gnome classic?
<dr_willis> the classic thing is still there i belive. or use gnome-shell
<dr_willis> or install some other desktop. lubuntu, xfce, or whatever.
<ldiamond> but isn't gnome-shell basically the same?
<dr_willis> gnome0-shell has a fallback mode i recall.
<dr_willis> I dont use the fallback/classic modes..  gnome-2 is dead.. time to move on. :)
<dr_willis> if i wanted an old-skool desktop id use Lubuntu
<philinux> ldiamond: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-classic-gnome-session-lands-in.html
<philinux> That is gnome 3
<ldiamond> philinux, so your point is that Unity isn't as retarded in 12.04?
<dr_willis> theres work on some gnome-2 type theme/stuff for gnome-3
<ldiamond> and that I should give it a second chance?
<dr_willis> Unity works fine for me in 12.04
<dr_willis> do what you want. :)
<valdur55> and there is HUD
<dr_willis> its very possible that in the NEXT release 12.10 that the failsafe/fallback stuff may eventually get removed.
<dr_willis> it was supposed to be a stop-gap measure.
<philinux> ldiamond: This is very useful. Myunity 3.0 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-tweaking-tool-gets-new-look-new-features/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<ldiamond> I dunno, seemed like in 11.04, Unity was just missing everything I liked about gnome.
 * dr_willis recalls how much the old gnome was missing from all the earlier window managers/desktops that he liked.
<philinux> ldiamond: if you want the old look then lubuntu maybe it for you or xfce instead
<ldiamond> I dunno, seemed like xfce was years behind gnome2
<philinux> ldiamond: not any more
<ldiamond> and that I every time something was missing I had to spend ages to add the feature
 * dr_willis wonders if theres any screen saver config settings in 12.04 :)
<ldiamond> alright, I'll give Unity a shot in 12.04.
<ldiamond> Otherwise I might just go with Linux Mint, though I don't know what they'll end up doing... fork gnome2 maybe?
<philinux> dr_willis: the package gnome-screensaver is still there
<dr_willis> but are there any actual settings. :)
<dr_willis> I recall for ages under gnome2 you couldent set much of anything in the screen saver settings.
<dr_willis> of course im so old i rember  the big 'ximian gnome fork'  chaos and fun. :)
<quantumlemur> I'm interested in undervolting my cpu, but from what I've read online, you have to use a patched kernel, and it hasn't been done yet with 12.04 (linux-PHC).  does anyone have any experience/
<Cenbe> Hi, just installed beta 1 of Precise, but can't get software updates or installs ("failed to fetch...", "file format not recognized...").
<Cenbe> Anybody else having this problem?
<ScG^Dedicated> Cenbe I do not have that problem
<Cenbe> grrr
<bazhang> Cenbe, whats the exact error? was it 404 not found or something else
<ironhalik> anyone knows where I can disable my LAN adapter from Ubuntu?
<ironhalik> to completely turn it off
<philinux> ironhalik: do you mean temporarily disable networking
<ironhalik> well, I want to disable eth0 adapter, but leave wlan0
<ironhalik> Dell's drivers for windows did just that, on battery power they completely disabled LAN interface
<scar3crow> having problems compiling vmware modules... help?
<roothorick> what package name do I use for sound drivers?
<roothorick> (when reporting a bug)
<erujolc> installed ubuntu 12.04 beta 1, did apt-get update and upgrade etc.. reboot several times, but cant seem to activate amd drivers, system tells me it using VESA:RV635 atm..
<roothorick> does Xorg.0.log say anything about a "radeon" or "radeonhd" driver?
<philinux> ironhalik: I'm not a networking guy but I remember this sudo ifdown eth0, ifup enables it again
<ironhalik> philinux: yeah, but Im not sure if it powers down the adapter
<roothorick> since we're talking about networking, is there a way to temporarily give an interface a static IP in a way that network manager is "aware" of it?
<ironhalik> thanks though
<roothorick> if I just use ifconfig networkmanager eventually disables the interface on me
<erujolc> roothrick, graphics are sluggish and Settings --> Details --> Graphics say Experience: Standard, Driver: VESA:RV635, will check Xorg.0.log
<erujolc> nothing
<roothorick> it doesn't even try to load radeonhd?
<erujolc> oh wait. i just greped for radeon, will pastebin now looks like a stack trace
<roothorick> the DRI status matrix says your card should be mostly supported, good enough for Unity at least
<erujolc> im having a bad moment, all my shortcuts from urxvt/archlinux arent here how do I copy from gnome-terminal
<erujolc> http://pastebin.com/bXEMCAms
<erujolc> roothorick, out of interest how did you know what card i had?
<roothorick> RV635 :)
<erujolc> ah.. paranoia set in a moment admittedly :)
<roothorick> most videocards have two names, the sales name e.g. Radeon HD 3600 and the chip name e.g. RV635
<roothorick> driver developers usually work with chip name as that's what's on the datasheet, if one exists
<roothorick> I see elsewhere in that log though, fglrx is loading just fine...
<roothorick> take another look at that log. Any errors from fglrx?
<roothorick> There'll be a pisston of II and == but is there any EE?
<erujolc> nothing obvious at the moment, trying after restart as this time hasnt crashed control panel changing a setting.. 2m
<Cenbe> bazhang: "failed to fetch... no entry in release file", "file format not recognized", "GPG error... doesn't start with a clearsigned message"...
<Cenbe> I have a good network connection.
<bazhang> Cenbe, delight was complaining of some thing similar a bit earlier.
<bazhang> I think it is not strictly a 12.04 issue but repos in general as I get the same and I am on 11.04
<Cenbe> Too bad, I'd like to have a look at it.
<bazhang> 403 forbidden on the chromium browser update/upgrade
<bazhang> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<philinux> Cenbe: Might be better to pastebin the errors and your source.list
<philinux> Cenbe: from sudo apt-get update
<Cenbe> sources.list: http://pastebin.com/uUsnMAbA
<Cenbe> output of apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/nvSbDysG
<matt__> 23 restart finally booted with amd/ati graphic enabled and dual screen. it seems to freeze for 0.5sec often though. i have the launcher bar on two screen but two desktops, from reading askubuntu.com this shouldnt be the case (it seems unity is confuseD?)
<ironhalik> Hmm, how could I access gps module from my linux box?
<ironhalik> when its not usb based, but pcie
<kanliot> man i'm having this problem where sometimes lines don't print in gnome-terminal if the program only outputs a single line.  its so damn annoying!
<Cenbe> Actually, I often have trouble with software updates on Kubuntu. I have the "delete and re-create /var/lib/apt/lists" trick memorized.
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever had that issue Cenbe
<kanliot> maybe it's a bad package that you don't have
<blafoo> Hello! I've some Problems with Kubuntu 12.04 beta and Bluetooth. Although I've activated Bluetooth in th system settings I can't connect to any of my Bluetooth devices: Samsung SGH-U800 or Logitech M55b. With Kubuntu 11.04 (on an other mashine) both work. What to do to make them work with 12.04b? (Used hardware with Kubuntu 12.04b: Asus Zenbook UX31E)
<Cenbe> kanliot: this is a fresh install of 12.04 beta 1
<Cenbe> Packaging problems just went away by themselves, I'm thinking server maintenance.
<ratcheer> Can the new Catalyst 12.2 driver work with Precise and support 3D?
<tojochacko> While upgrading to Precise(12.04) from Oneiric(11.10) my computer rebooted. After that my unity session won't start. Somehow I managed to explicitly start the unity session using 'startx' command and finish my upgrade. Now everytime my computer reboots, I need to issue the 'startx' command else my Unity won't start. Can someone please help me with this issue?
<trism> tojochacko: are lightdm and unity-greeter installed?
<ratcheer> I will word my problem differently. I installed Catalyst 12.2 on Ubuntu 12.04. It now runs Unity2D instead of Unity. I have verified in Xorg.0.log that the new 64-bit driver is loaded. Is there a way to get into regular 3D Unity with this driver?
<tojochacko> While upgrading to Precise(12.04) from Oneiric(11.10) my computer rebooted. After that my unity session won't start. Somehow I managed to explicitly start the unity session using 'startx' command and finish my upgrade. Now everytime my computer reboots, I need to issue the 'startx' command else my Unity won't start. Can someone please help me with this issue?
<Fyodorovna> tojochacko, upgrading to a development was not your finest hour. :)
<tojochacko> every thing has a first time and this is one of my first that i m upgrading when OS is in beta
<tojochacko> :)
<FernandoMiguel> anyone else having GPU crashes ?
<tojochacko> is there a fix for my issue ?
<Fyodorovna> alphs beta no matter don't do it unless you clone the original.
<Fyodorovna> I have no fix others may.
<glosoli> why there is 12.2 deb for debian repos and no for ubuntu http://packages.debian.org/sid/fglrx-driver ?
<glosoli> who the hell is responsible for fglrx in ubuntu ?
<glosoli> anyone here knows where I can find the lazy person who is responsible for fglrx in ubuntu ?
<yofel> glosoli: probably to be found in #ubuntu-x, but note that in ubuntu the fglrx version is used, not the catalyst version
<glosoli> fglrx version is 2 versions out of date
 * yofel has no idea how to match 12.2 to 8.911
<glosoli> 12.2 950
<glosoli> 8.950
<yofel> ah, ok, makes sense :)
<glosoli> 12.1 - 8.930
<glosoli> that shit has 11.11 :/
<snadge> 12.2 was just released.. i installed it yesterday
<snadge> the window title issue is still there
<glosoli> snadge: from BIN
<glosoli> snadge: BIN doesn't work for everyone
<glosoli> i mean I can't build debs and just install it
<glosoli> it doesn't work
<glosoli> forces unity 2d for me
<glosoli> so I had to sh bin file and use ati automated installation but any new kernel or mesa
<glosoli> will break my setup
<snadge> --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise works for me
<glosoli> snadge: didin't for me :) would you mind showing me steps you followed ?
<glosoli> snadge: in btw give me link to windows title bug, wana make it +1 for affect
<snadge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<snadge> ok
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> This bug affects you and 67 other people
<snadge> lol
<glosoli> snadge: do you have max min close hover effect for now maximized windows ?
<snadge> im using unity2d atm
<glosoli> snadge: are you still here ?
<UrB> anyone here have this on your computer? ID 0a5c:201e Broadcom Corp. IBM Integrated Bluetooth IV
<UrB> I'd need help to verify if my hw is broken or whether bluetooth is not working due to software
<aljosa> had good support for intel card (macbook air) when i installed beta1, after dist-upgrade stuff degraded. anybody knows what happened?
<smallfoot-> i click on "switch user" in gnome-panel (classic) and it dont work
<Daekdroom> smallfoot-, file a bug report
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-09
<glosoli> Daekdroom: are you familiar with ATI  ?
<Daekdroom> I currently own a HD5450
<glosoli> Daekdroom: have you ever got problem that installing drivers from ati and built them debs makesakes you use Unity 2D ?
<glosoli> because associated file /usr/lib/fglrx/etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl32.icd (of link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<glosoli> some kind of this error while setup
<glosoli> http://bpaste.net/show/24816/
<Daekdroom> I don't think I've ever tried to use fglrx with this card.
<Daekdroom> I prefer the opensource drivers.
<glosoli> aa ..
<glosoli> I wish I could kill person who's resposinble for FGLRX in Ubuntu
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> gotta go.. bye
<snadge> haha poor glosoli
<andrewaclt> Is anybody seeing an issue where two icons are showing up on the launcher for applications?
<spaceneedle> BUG: User theme extension doesn't work in precise pangolin.
<Daekdroom> spaceneedle, what user theme extension?
<spaceneedle> The thing you install themes with in gnome shell.
<PhotoJim> Error during commit
<PhotoJim> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably
<PhotoJim> a dependency cycle.'
<PhotoJim> Restoring original system state
<PhotoJim> seems an issue with apt or python-apt... but I don't know how to work around it.
<itaylor57> looks like the chromium dev inputs are just like last rev, late
<matt_> is Unity meant to be sane with dual monitors on 12.04b1, I have the launcher on both monitors (seems a bad idea) and whenever I click on an app on 2nd screen launcher it open only 1st monitor.
<matt_> how do I remove the surplus launcher from screen 2, it seems pointless if all it does is open apps on primary screen away
<matt_> if I have to start gconf-editor i'll vomitt
<royale1223> my ubuntu won't reboot or power off. How can I fix this?
<matt_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111340/unity-is-it-retarded-with-2-screens
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: if you use:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<pdkl> im having issues with installing themes, seems like its white text on white background
<jbicha> pdkl: very few themes have been updated for GTK 3.3/3.4
<ActionParsnip> pdkl: is it a gnome3 theme?
<pdkl> its a gtk3 theme
<ActionParsnip> pdkl: may help http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-black-window-gtk32-theme-on.html
<dr_willis> we need more bright pink themes.....
<ActionParsnip> haha
<pdkl> trying out unity, its interesting
<dr_willis> fembuntu
<ActionParsnip> campbuntu
<pdkl> this linux mint is basically ubuntu relabeled?
<dr_willis> basicaly.. we dont reccomendint.
<bjsnider> yes it is
<dr_willis> best to stick to the realbuntu
<pdkl> perhaps i should have installed 11.10 :P
<jbicha> pdkl: good idea, the 3rd party themes should work fine then
<jbicha> GTK made a whole lot of theming changes this cycle :(
<ActionParsnip> pdkl: mint isn't supported in the ubuntu channels. it has its own support channels and forums
<pdkl> i am using 12.04
<pdkl> i had warty for the longest time
<pdkl> that was sooo stable
<dr_willis> my commodore 64 was stable. ;)
<pdkl> bless the 6801
<dr_willis> 6502.  and z80s the good old days
<ActionParsnip> my horse is stable
<SwedeMike> c64 used 6510, not 6502.
<SwedeMike> vic20 used 6502.
<dr_willis> got a vic 20 also
<SwedeMike> me too.
<SwedeMike> but I tink we're off topic now :P
<dr_willis> timex sinclare hanging on the wall.
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> I'm setting up a file server for my parents... one I plan to put in place and never touch again unless needed. I'm considering on doing 12.04 beta 1 so I can cut out some of the wait-till-released time.
<Roasted> once it's finally released, if I do an upgrade, would it bump the beta to final release?
<dr_willis> thats how apt wirks.
<Roasted> thought so, but I wanted to make sure
<Roasted> if there's likely to be something different with the final release vs the beta I'd install I'd rather wait
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you are using the same repos as the official release will use so you will upgrade seamlessly
<dr_willis> but for a fileserver do you really need 12.04
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i would, lts is niiiice
<Roasted> dr_willis, no, I don't - but I'd rather do 12.04 since it has the longer LTS cycle
<dr_willis> it could break between now and release ;)
<Roasted> it could, but I'll take that chance
<Roasted> as long as I can bump it to what I'd get out of the final release, I'm happy
<ActionParsnip> wrong tab, sorry
<dr_willis> or do lts to lts whrn its released
<Roasted> well
<Roasted> I kind of need it done now
<Roasted> so I'm etiher going 11.10 or 12.04, tonight
<Roasted> would rather do 12 just to forget about it, ssh into it later, upgrade, reboot, done
<glosoli> Roasted: go to 12.04
<glosoli> Roasted: there are some minor bugs, but system is usable
<Roasted> glosoli, that's what I'm thinking
<Roasted> especially for a file server.. pfft.
<Roasted> I'd probably think twice if it were for work and needed to serve 4 thousand people :P
<glosoli> Roasted: for example some people report screen corruptions after entering username and password, it happens only desktop loads and some other problems, but all in all, i am running it on a main machine, and system is usable
<glosoli> only until desktop loads''
<glosoli> Roasted: may I ask you which VGA do you have ?
<SwedeMike> Roasted: do-release-upgrade works ok remotely as well.
<dr_willis> i see a gfx glitz on login. ;)
<Roasted> glosoli, I'm not sure. it's some onboard thing, likely intel.
<glosoli> dr_willis: same here :) really anoying for me, but can live with that
<Roasted> glosoli, I'm not even sure I'd use unity. I'd probably put lxde on it.
<glosoli> Roasted: so you are likely to have less problems than me
<Roasted> glosoli, what do you have?
<glosoli> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730 1GB
<Roasted> sorry to hear that
<Roasted> ATI makes me cringe :<
<glosoli> Nah, I am not sorry ;D Seems like ATI made some pretty good fixes
<Roasted> ATI...
<Roasted> made... fixes?
<Roasted> get out...
<glosoli> Can compare it to nVidia
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> nVidia is a more of a mess now
<Roasted> I doubt it. No offense, but I wouldn't rate ATI anywhere near the ball park of Nvidia. ;)
<Roasted> Nvidia just works on all of my systems.
<Roasted> I actually just returned an ATI card for my HTPC the other week.
<glosoli> Roasted: Try buying new Nvidia card.
<Roasted> glosoli, I did
<Roasted> three of them actually
<Roasted> I did three new builds about a week ago
<glosoli> Does it has 2 gpus ?
<dr_willis> ati gpl drivers at leaat work now for me ;)
<Roasted> glosoli, 2 physical graphics cards?
<glosoli> Optimus
<glosoli> nVidia Optimus
<glosoli> isn't supported for Linux :)))))
<Roasted> glosoli, do you use FGLRX
<glosoli> It makes nVidia suck so much that it isn't even close to being as good as ATI :)
<Roasted> or open source drivers
<glosoli> FGLRX
<glosoli> works just fine
<Roasted> ya know
<Roasted> I can't even tell if you're being sarcastic or not
<glosoli> I am not :)
<glosoli> Works perfectly
<Roasted> I hate to sound like that but ATI is just so bad with Linux, and all of this news about them laying off more and more Linux devs and FGLRX failing more and more
<glosoli> Much more better than Open source drivers
<Roasted> I just can't take this conversation seriously.
<Roasted> but hey
<Roasted> agree to disagree
<Roasted> ;)
<glosoli> Roasted: Well, you just say that from your past interested, I say that as these days everyday user
<Roasted> past?
<Roasted> you do realize I said I returned an ATI card... last week, right?
<Roasted> it failed even a matter of.. six days ago
<Roasted> popped an Nvidia in, bam
<Roasted> worked great, HTPC is back up and running without issue
<Roasted> but hey, use what works. I know I do.
<glosoli> Roasted: what was wrong with it ? :D
<Roasted> terrible playback, no audio over hdmi
<Roasted> everything was choppy
<Roasted> if I moved the mouse, it froze the video for a few seconds
<glosoli> Roasted: hmm, ATI  takes an action for audio ?
<Roasted> as if moving the mouse alone shocked the card enough that it couldn't keep up
<glosoli> Roasted: which model it was ?
<Roasted> I'm not sure offhand
<Roasted> it was recommended to me for HTPC usage
<Roasted> it was a 1 gig card
<Roasted> 5 something
<Roasted> I didn't give enough of a damn to look further into it when a few nights went by with no additional help on forums, irc, etc, other than "dude just get an nvidia and be done"
<Roasted> I did, done deal. ;)
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> Roasted: did you tryed fglrx ?
<glosoli> if you did, was it the one in ubuntu repos ?
<Roasted> yeah, I tried the open source first though
<glosoli> no fglrx ? :D
<Roasted> but I did fglrx afterwards
<glosoli> The one in repos ? :D
<Roasted> it was what was ever in additional drivers menu
<glosoli> Roasted: you should thank for trolls how stupid they are
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> Didin't recommended you to use binary which had 12.1 version which fixed most of the ati problems
<glosoli>  :))))
<Roasted> actually...
<Roasted> 12 rings a bell...
<Roasted> I remember reading that, that 11 had quite a few bugs
<glosoli> It's Ubuntu's fault not updating fglrx :))) in repos
<Roasted> I kind of forget, but I feel like 12 is what I used.
<glosoli> 12.2 is out 2 days ago, and 12.3will be out in 3 weeks :))
<glosoli>  No you didin't
<Roasted> it wasnt .2
<Roasted> definitely .1
<glosoli> It wasnt 12.1
<Roasted> pretty positive about that
<glosoli> if you used repos :)
<glosoli> I am sure for that :)
<glosoli> unless yuo built debs by yourself you used 11.11
<Roasted> I used several different drivers that users recommended to me
<Roasted> open source first
<Roasted> then additional drivers menu
<glosoli> and then nothing to try else
<Roasted> then I downloaded a package externally
<Roasted> good lord
<Roasted> let me type
<glosoli> Roasted: I just know how troll'y this community sometimes can be :)
<glosoli> First time I got here, there were people who told me the same
<glosoli> get nvidia and bla bla bla :)
<Roasted> glosoli, I've been on linux for a number of years
<ActionParsnip> <3 nvidia
<Roasted> and there's one thing that's always been true
<Roasted> ATI has always, always lacked in support
<Roasted> always
<Roasted> today, the gap is even wider than it used to be
<glosoli> Roasted: Yes it did, i have been 5 years  :)
<Roasted> if ATI works for you, use it
<Roasted> but I went with Nvidia because it works for me
<Roasted> at this point, I wouldn't even consider ATI again after the run ins I had with them
<Roasted> I like popping the card in, clicking install, and being done with tinkering
<glosoli> Roasted: I don't blame you for going nvidia, because it took su much for ati to release new drivers which worked
<glosoli> :)
<Roasted> I'm glad to hear they may have, finally, FINALLY come out of the we-suck era
<snadge> i share the fglrx pain
<glosoli> and it happened only this friggin year..
<Roasted> however, I still wouldn't come within 10 yards of one of their cards
<Roasted> I have no idea what prompted me to even consider them again with the HTPC build
<Roasted> but hey, lesson learned
<glosoli> snadge: I share Ubuntu problem now, as It doesn't update fglrx in repos
<snadge> there is a ppa with up to date fglrx driver
<snadge> ubuntu swat or something
<snadge> hmm its out of date too
<glosoli> snadge: if you wan't to crash your system
<glosoli> you should go for it
<glosoli> and that ppa is old
<glosoli> if you want crashed system use xorg edgers :)))
<glosoli> for bleeding edge xorg stuff and fglrx newest
<snadge> yeah edgers has the latest fglrx.. you might be able to install just fglrx from that
<snadge> by enabling the repo. installing only fglrx.. then disabling it again
<Roasted> I can't wait for open source drivers to catch up
<Roasted> it'd be a great day
<Roasted> didn't broadcom just open source their drivers??
<snadge> otherwise.. just download from amd.. then use --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<glosoli> snadge: if you read notes for edgers ppa you wouldn't even try that :)
<snadge> that works for me
<glosoli> Roasted: it will never catch up :)
<Roasted> glosoli, someday, it will
<snadge> glosoli: that probably only applies to x components which fglrx does not depend on
<glosoli> Roasted: some day ATI/Nvidia drivers will me more further, and OSS drivers will catch the state of 2012 :D
<glosoli> snadge: Read the note.
<snadge> i did
<Roasted> glosoli, if that's your mentality, you shouldn't be using linux my friend. ;)
<glosoli> Roasted: It's programmers logic.
<Roasted> "logic"
<glosoli> They will catch only if ATI or Nvidia will give them source.
<glosoli> Other than that, they will be like a tail for dog
<Roasted> hopefully some day they do
<snadge> they cant due to licensing and patent reasons
<Roasted> patent reasons
<Roasted> gah
<glosoli> As I said
<snadge> the missing components in the free drivers are missing for that reason
<glosoli> :)))
<glosoli> My friend
<Roasted> the patent system is so bad
<Roasted> I used to read tech news sites religiously
<Roasted> but it gets so old
<Roasted> apple suing another company, etc
<glosoli> yea :D
<glosoli> apple suing motorola and google ;D
<ActionParsnip> nvidia recently joined the linux foundation, which should help things get better in the nvidia camp
<glosoli> for letting to see documentations
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, very nice
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: And friggin ati will never join :D?
<snadge> glosoli: you need to direct your rage at amd.. its not really anything to do with ubuntu devs.. as far as im aware, they may receive a limited amount of assistance from amd.. but from what i can tell.. they dont
<snadge> and theres no direct avenue of complaint to the linux developer(s) who work on fglrx at amd
<Roasted> haha, yeah
<glosoli> snadge: well at least they can update fglrx in repos don't they ?
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: dunno, maybe
<Roasted> contacting linux/amd support is like that man Peggy on the credit card commercials :/
<snadge> well.. fglrx-updates *should* contain the latest driver.. within a week of its release
<glosoli> snadge: well it contains 11.11 LD
<glosoli> :D
<ActionParsnip> its taken ages for broadcom to give decent support too
<snadge> but it doesnt.. fglrx-updates seems to be like one version newer.. and still old
<ActionParsnip> glad that got sorted
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: in fact, i found it strange that AMD sponsored some of gimp technologies :)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yeah, I noticed broadcom was less headache infatuated as of recent.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, did they open soruce their driver?
<Roasted> glosoli, wow, really?
<ActionParsnip> yeah, used to be an always ndiswrapper thing
<Roasted> For all of the -1's AMD has racked up, finally, there's a +1
<glosoli> Roasted: "MD SPONSORS FURTHER WORK ON OPENCL SUPPORT IN GEGL2011-11-28 "
<snadge> at least amd allow you to build precise packages, from the installer.. afaik, proprietary nvidia download doesnt build .debs
<glosoli> AMD ain't that bad, trolls are more bad.
<snadge> theres just bugs in fglrx that annoy me.. like the window title bug
<ActionParsnip> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nvidia-joins-Linux-Foundation-is-there-hope-for-driver-development_id27845
<snadge> and the minecraft crashes on exit bug
<Roasted> or the, hey your entire video performance sucks, bug
<glosoli> well it doesn't for me :)
<snadge> video is actually pretty good
<Roasted> snadge, beg to differ.
<glosoli> doesn't for snage
<Roasted> just went through hell with them last week.
<glosoli> Roasted: run glxgearsa
<glosoli> Roasted: run glxgears
<Roasted> too late
<glosoli> and paste output of somewhere
<glosoli> :)
<Roasted> already got a working system with nvidia
<Roasted> OH BURN
<glosoli> Roasted: Nvidia has glx gears
<Roasted> alright I'm done being a prick. :P
<glosoli> :)))))))
<snadge> i have a htpc which uses fglrx.. and xvba
<Roasted> I'm too tired to give a damn about gfx card vs gfx card anymore
<snadge> it wasnt that difficult to set up
<glosoli> Roasted: so stop trolling then
<Roasted> snadge, nor was my nvidia setup. I just clicked install.
<Roasted> glosoli, you're trolling too.
<glosoli> Roasted: I am giving arguments, as I SAID IT WORKS FROM NOW.
<glosoli> DIDIN"T SAID IT WORKED BEFORE
<snadge> theres a ppa for the xbmc-xvba fork.. so thats an apt-get install
<Roasted> omg caps
<glosoli> Roasted: caps for you to see the parts which you didin't see
<snadge> but yeah.. its annoying waiting for bugs to get fixed.. and they never do
<Roasted> I saw it
<glosoli> snadge: well it will be anoying as long as people report only to launchpad :)
<ActionParsnip> snadge: I just use vlc + remote management then control with my phone
<glosoli> snadge: there is ati irc, and there are people who report directly to ATI :)
<Roasted> :)
<Roasted> :) :) :)
<Roasted> :) :)
<glosoli> troll :)
<Roasted> :)
<Roasted> I'm not a troll. I'm just REALLY happy. :) :)
<snadge> i want some of those drugs hehe
<Roasted> I'm high on life brah
<Roasted> SO
<Roasted> to change the subject rather drastically
<Roasted> so I'm engagement ring shopping... came home and tried to find a place to hide the ring magazines I got at the jewelry shop today so my gf didn't see...
<Roasted> found a 1980's stash of pr0n in the basement ceiling
<glosoli> Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin <
<Roasted> we've only been in this house for about 6 weeks... evidently the old man we bought it from didn't notice
<glosoli> Roasted: do you see the topic ?
<Roasted> HEY WHY DONT YOU GO POST ON AN ATI FORUM
<Roasted> :) :)
<glosoli> fglrx is in the discusion of precise
<Roasted> ati. forum. :)
<snadge> because ATI no longer exists.. they were bought out by AMD years ago ;)
<Roasted> :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<glosoli> Roasted: why don't you get lost with you trolling ?
<Roasted> :)
<Roasted> bedtime. farewell friends.
<Roasted> glosoli, <3
<Roasted> :) :)
<scientes> i just upgraded to precise and when i access a sftp node with gvfs the POSIX mount in ~/.gvfs doesnt show up anymore
<scientes> can i build this without rebuilding the kernel http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2012-February/019283.html ?
<snadge> hmm.. how do i figure out why i cant install the amsn package?
<snadge> i stupidly did a dist-upgrade without looking and it was removed.. now it just says its no longer available
<snadge> oh it was deleted
<snadge> thats nice
<coz_> snadge,  did you get it back?
<snadge> well.. its been deleted from debian and hence ubuntu.. because apparently it hasn't been maintained in 5 years
<snadge> skype was removed also.. im trying to figure out why
<snadge> its i386 only.. and a bunch of i386 multilib stuff got removed
<coz_> snadge,  I have skype on i386 here not sure about 64
<coz_> snadge,  you can download and install skype for linux here    http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<glosoli> snadge: don;t upgrade :)
<glosoli> snadge: don't
<snadge> too late
<snadge> so now im trying to reinstall the 386 multiarch crap so that i can get skype to work again
<snadge> skype should just release a proper 64bit version.. assholes
<snadge> its the only thing on this system that requires all that crap
<glosoli> snadge: Well you just wait for updates
<glosoli> snadge: after new updates they will fix dependencies, you install them and you will be able to install ia32-libs-multiarch
<glosoli> it will take half a day probably more or less
<glosoli> Happened for me once ;D
<glosoli> Now I always read what it says ;D
<snadge> yeah.. i think im just going to give up on linux
<snadge> and computing in general.. find something else to do
<glosoli> snadge: felt this way so many times
<glosoli> :D
<dr_willis> this is why we call it beta testing,
<snadge> ive been beta testing linux for over a decade
<glosoli> dr_willis: I understand it, but me took a while for me to get that, that's my fault for switching from oneiric ;D
<dr_willis> same for windows.
<snadge> the reason i switched from oneiric.. was because its crap, and full of bugs ;)
<snadge> i thought.. precise couldn't possibly be any worse.. surely
<snadge> *cough* .. hehe
<glosoli> snadge: what's wrong in precise ? :D
<snadge> nothing really.. i just like to complain.. just the usual suspects really
<dr_willis> 12,04 has very few issues fir me so far
<snadge> fglrx.. minecraft exception on exit.. poor performance
<snadge> if i had an nvidia card like the rest of the known universe.. i probably would have a fraction of the issues that i do
<glosoli> dr_willis: for me the only thing I hate is Max Min Close buttons not on the right place when windows maximized :)) and global menu hidden...
<dr_willis> minecraft and poor performance... seem to be common to minecraft :-)
<snadge> well.. it used to work okay on oneiric
<snadge> it has definitely regressed in precise
<snadge> minecraft should be part of the testing suite ;)
<dr_willis> glosoli:  i saw some spplet to move them to the right hand side the other  day
<glosoli> snadge: well you can't blame release until it's stable or can you ?
<snadge> if i was a betting man.. i'd put money on minecraft not being fixed by the time precise goes final
<glosoli> dr_willis: It willl look ugly anyway, either it should be withhin windows, or either dodge should be back :)
<glosoli> I am very strict at design
<dr_willis> no one is strict at design
<glosoli> I am
<dr_willis> .toss out the old for latest fad is the mantra
<glosoli> ??
<dr_willis> seen gui design  fads come and go  then come back..
<dr_willis> im waiting for floppy disks to come back next
<snadge> they never went out of style
<snadge> if you have a commodore 64 anyway
<dr_willis> i have several old pcs
<snadge> although a friend of mine hooked up an audio cd player to the tape adaptor of a c64.. and recorded games as audio tracks
<dr_willis> ;)  c64 geos.. the next gnome incarnation
<snadge> so he could burn the old tapes to audio cd format
<glosoli> dr_willis: well, Unity Design team was discussng that max min close button problem for sure in mailing list :) even got mailed accidently and getting asked how it should be solved
<snadge> the min max close is underneath the launcher if autohide is not enabled?
<snadge> (im just guessing at the problem, haven't seen it)
<dr_willis> havent really oticed a problem
<dr_willis>  i tend to max, and alttab
<dr_willis> then use menus to close. guess thats android training coming through
<glosoli> snadge: Launcher Always Shown
<glosoli> Maximize windows
<glosoli> and see where is max min close button
<glosoli> they are out of place
<snadge> haha i use autohide
<glosoli> they doesn't seem to be in the right place, and that's not only me
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> autohide sucks for my productivity
<glosoli> I open about 8 programs,
<dr_willis> they were in the top left corner last i looked
<snadge> well i prefered dodge.. but what can you do
<glosoli> dr_willis: and that's why it's bad :)
<glosoli> snadge: I did too
<dr_willis> mirrors the location of the windows.. some would argue its worse for them to move about
<dr_willis> but i jump around so many desktops/os's that i have learned to look ;)
<snadge> ok i've got skype back.. phew
<dr_willis> put them in the bottom left. ;) no one seems to want to use that locaztion these days
<snadge> amsn is gone.. but whatever.. i can deal with that
<snadge> i'll just download it from the website ;)
<topyli> oh skype. thanks for the reminder
<glosoli> dr_willis: well, but if they started a question on mailing list, that means they also noticed problem.
<werder> hey everyone. so I dl'd PP and copied it to a USB, booted it up and was then told that the kernel uses pae and my cpu doesn't, so no pangolins for me. When did pae become default for plane-jane ubuntu?
<glosoli> dr_willis: it looks too cheap :)
<dr_willis> werder:  i think thats was planned to be the default in the next relesae. could be someone jumpped the gun a bit
<dr_willis> saw it discussed on      some blog sites
<werder> dr_willis: well fancy that. a quick google search gave me nothing. Looks like I get to use ubuntu minimal
<dr_willis> werder:  someone said it was a known bug.
<werder> dr_willis: is there any benefit to having pae other than being able to use more RAM?
<werder> dr_willis: ah thank you, I hope it is reversed for the LTS.
<dr_willis> if your cpu is 64bit.. id suggest using 64bit os.
<werder> dr_willis: my comp is a 9 year old clunker laptop so no 64 bit here
<glosoli> I don't get the point why would anyone use PAE when they have 64bit compatible processor
<glosoli> aaa
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> sorry
<werder> I just wanted to see how the beta was shaping up
<werder> I am reading insanity. Lubuntu 12.04 is going to be built with pae? What madness is this?
<Tm_T> werder: huh?
<werder> Tm_T: exactly. I was reading the bug reports about 12.04 and pae, and apparently even the lightest official spin of ubuntu apparently needs pae as default.
<Tm_T> huh as in what's the problem?
<micahg> pae is the default 32 bit kernel now
<dr_willis> old pcs are getting left behind it seems
<werder> yes and for an LTS that is a strange decision.
<micahg> there are ways around this for really old PCs, IIRC the non-pae kernel still exists for the LTS
<Tm_T> ^
<Trewas> from their point of view dropping the non-PAE kernels in LTS made very much sense, as they have to support LTS kernels for five years
<micahg> I don't think it's been dropped, it's just no longer the default for the i386 arch
<Tm_T> not dropped, just default is with pae
<Trewas> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-November/034498.html
<werder> micahg: it is all but dropped. The options are 1. upgrade from 11.10 or 2. install minimal non-pae and work your way up
<Trewas> sounds like dropper, unless they changed their decision or someone else besides the kernel-team makes those packages
<micahg> I think a netinstall let's you use the non-pae kernel, anyways, we're talking about machines that are already 10+ years old in most cases
<werder> Trewas: it's not terribly difficult to drop in a different kernel, but I don't think not having an easy option for non-pae is a good move
<werder> hmm, too many negatives. I'm like sarah palin, english as a second language.
<dr_willis> best wouldbe to install whats needed.. but space limits are an issue
<dr_willis> oldbuntu  ;-)
<dr_willis> bbl
<werder> dr_willis: huh? I have a 40GB hard drive, plenty for any operating system.
<Tm_T> werder: he's talking about install media, image sizes I believe
<werder> Tm_T: ah
<eruditehermit> hey, so does anyone have a workaround for the battery meter bug in gnome-shell?
<seangibbz> Does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (beta) have native mac wifi support for MacBookPro8,x models?
<xaphir> eruditehermit, xfce?
<eruditehermit> xaphir, just switch to xfce?
<eruditehermit> tried but didn't like it
<xaphir> eruditehermit, or abg perhaps
<eruditehermit> xaphir, what is abg?
<xaphir> eruditehermit, anything but gnome
<Ian_Corne> tbh dr_willis my 9 year old pentium 4 even supports pae
<Ian_Corne> ..
<werder> Ian_Corne: well my 9 year old pentium M 1st edition doesn't.
<Ian_Corne> it's been said before, but install the non pae kernel then :)
<werder> Ian_Corne: seriously? the one that ubuntu isn't releasing for 12.04?
<Ian_Corne> it's just not the default one
<werder> Ian_Corne: from my own internet scouring I have found that canonical will not be releasing a non-pae other than the minimal.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<werder> Ian_Corne: but, I have a long history of being wrong. so show me I am, I would be happy to be wrong.
<Ian_Corne> I wanted to see, but i don't have a 12.04 system on hand atm
<werder> Ian_Corne: neither do I, and its not a serious issue. I just think canonical shouldn't be dropping pae for their LTS, at least for people who don't know how to roll their own.
<werder> ^dropping^adding
<Ian_Corne> werder:
<Ian_Corne> info linux-image-generic precise
<Ian_Corne> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.18.20 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<Ian_Corne> !info linux-image-generic-pae precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.18.20 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<Ian_Corne> so i gues they're both available
<werder> Ian_Corne: hmm, okay thanks. on the bug thread the devs say no dice.
<Ian_Corne> well, i could be wrong, and the package might point to the same kernel
<Ian_Corne> but i don't think the installer will work if it defaults to pae anyways
<werder> Ian_Corne: right, that's what I'm griping about. only pae which my laptop can't boot.
<werder> but
<werder> someone has already made a spinoff with non-pae. so all is fine and dandy.
<KM0201> why when i installed vbox-ose, did it uninstall skype?  that makes zero sense
<ironhalik> wow - is there any wifi card for linux that isnt ridled with bugs?
<Tm_T> most if not all the ones I've been used, why?
<brobostigon> i have found the atheros in my eeepc 900, to be pretty bug free.
<ikonia> ironhalik: many
<FernandoMiguel> ironhalik: intel tends to be good
<ironhalik> FernandoMiguel: Intel is missing power management
<FernandoMiguel> is it?
<ikonia> nope
<ironhalik> I had the default broadcom, on b43 - it has no power management and crappy connection
<ikonia> my laptops have power management
<ironhalik> then I got a intel4965, no power management
<ikonia> ironhalik: ok, well in that case, either a.) accept the limitation that the linux kernel modules provide b.) do more research to find compatible cards c.) move to an OS that supports the cards you want in the way you want
<ironhalik> ikonia: well, I did my research
<ironhalik> and ath9k based cards are supposed to be fully featured
<ironhalik> got some atheros 928x card, and the connection is crappy
<ikonia> ironhalik: ok, so they are not as supported as you want
<ikonia> so it goes back to the options I've given you
<ironhalik> no, atheros is barely working
<ikonia> ok, so you have the 3 options I said earlier
<crizzy> my intel wireless on thinkpad works perfectly, at least
<ironhalik> and both linuxwireless and ubuntu wiki claim its ok
<ironhalik> ikonia: dont get me wrong, Im not bitching :)
<ikonia> ironhalik: you appear to be
<ironhalik> I dont mean to
<ironhalik> just that the info is scattered, unreliable
<ikonia> cards will respond different to different enviornments, I have atheros/cisco cards years ago, they where fantastic.
<ikonia> it's un fair to say "they don't work" as clearly they do to get past the testing and for other people, however they are not working for either your setup or how you want them to
<ironhalik> well, I tested three so far
<ironhalik> and broadcom has known issues, ok
<ironhalik> but the rest were more or less supposed to work nicely
<ironhalik> especially, since the manufacturers support OSS
<ironhalik> right now, Im determined to work out the issues in atheros
<xaphir> ikonia, correct; competency has an impact on installation functionality
<xaphir> there are those that view incompetency or failure as a qualification to achieve a judgement.  I don't happen to be one of them
<ironhalik> Hmm, Ive got three antennas in my laptop
<ironhalik> its supposed to be for 3x3 11n cards
<ironhalik> but with 2x2, will the antenna choice make any difference?
<ikonia> xaphir: I'm not juding anyone
<Outrunner> hey guys
<ikonia> but the facts remain those cards/chipsets do work, they are not working in this situation so it's more likley to be something with this situation rarther then card
<Outrunner> hey guysanyone knows how to make the wallpaper be shared on lightdm? The only ones that are being shared are the default ones...
<FernandoMiguel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> FernandoMiguel: what's offtopic ?
<FernandoMiguel> all that talk about supported cards :)
<ikonia> FernandoMiguel: it's perfeclty on topic
<ikonia> FernandoMiguel: cards supported in ubuntu and the problem
<ironhalik> Im trying to make the card work on 12.04 ;>
<FernandoMiguel> k
<ikonia> Outrunner: you need to put them in a shared location
<xaphir> ikonia, I am but it's not in this particular channele
<Outrunner> i moved them to /sur/share/backgrounds where the others were, and it didnt work... but ill try that
<ikonia> Outrunner: eg: if you set a wall paper in gnome it put it in your .gnome personal space, so unless you tell lightdm to view that place too, you need to tell it to share
<ikonia> Outrunner: that's surprising
<ironhalik> ikonia: for the record, the issue Im having is supposedly a known bug, that was fixed and is now back :>
<ikonia> ironhalik: re-open the bug
<ironhalik> yeah, looking for it in laynchpad
<ironhalik> someone noticed it for crunchbang
<snadge> heh.. oracle released java 1.6.0 u31
<snadge> but the release notes link is broken.. so.. god only knows why
<snadge> this isn't relevant to ubuntu.. because ubuntu stopped packaging it ;)
<itaylor57> snadge, i run with oracle 7 myself
<KM0201> lol
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<itaylor57> KM0201, good to see you
<KM0201> o/
<KM0201> yeah, been extremely busy here the last few months
<snadge> itaylor57: you cant compile android with jdk 7 yet :p
<snadge> not sure why exactly.. but it complains before even trying that its the wrong version
<snadge> you can run minecraft with it though.. which seems to be the java compatibility benchmark
<itaylor57> i haven't messed with android myself
<snadge> well i just compiled android 4.0.3 with java 1.6.0 u31
<snadge> without reading the release notes because they dont exist hehe
<DocPlatypus> can you upgrade from 10.04 to the 12.04 beta, or do you have to wait for the release of 12.04?
<Ian_Corne> you can
<Ian_Corne> I think..
<Ian_Corne> no personal experience though
<Ian_Corne> but I don't see why you'd sit on an LTS and then upgrade to a beta..
<Ian_Corne> unless of testing ofc
<DocPlatypus> how risky is it? right now, my friend is suffering from a problem which makes his box barely usable. the video card keeps hanging with one of those "[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." errors in Xorg.0.log
<DocPlatypus> I'm gambling it's software, not hardware. because the former is much cheaper to fix :-)
<DocPlatypus> well... in his case, he just hates upgrading.
<Potatoe> I was just reading about Ubuntu 12.04 no longer fitting on an iso, and I have to ask, what am I going to do with all my blank CDs? Ubuntu is the only thing I have written to a CD in the past 5 years :o
<Potatoe> I guess I'll finally have to get a dvd writer ;)
<DocPlatypus> 12.04 is DVD only?
<DocPlatypus> oh, this is going to be fun
<Ian_Corne> no it's not
<Ian_Corne> it's fitting again
<Ian_Corne> omgubuntu has an article today
<Potatoe> The ISO is expected to be 750mb
<Potatoe> really ?
<Ian_Corne> 703 actually
<Potatoe> Darn diddly, my blank media is 700
<DocPlatypus> 703 will probably fit
<DocPlatypus> most of my CDs were 703, some were 702
<Potatoe> ok
<Potatoe> At each LTS release, I burn 2 copies of ubuntu server ( 32 and 64 bit ), one minimal installer and LTS version .1 and .2. Which means, you guys need to do 4 more CD releases for me to get through this spindle :D
<Ian_Corne> you can still use them to burn audio to :)
<DocPlatypus> yeah, I was going to suggest that
<Ian_Corne> or burn a lot of 12.04 desktop iso's and hand them out to your community
<Potatoe> Audio ? On CD ? I think you might still be stuck in the 90s ;)
<Potatoe> Ian_Corne, that's a good idea
<Ian_Corne> except that the audio in my car is far better comming from a cd than via the aux jack
<Potatoe> I don't have an AUX jack on my car.
<DocPlatypus> neither do I
<Potatoe> Actually, that's not true, I hacked my car last year and installed an AUX jack. Now my CDs and aux jack don't work
<Ian_Corne> well the only place I use cd's is there
<DocPlatypus> but the CD player is iffy now, it refused to voluntarily completely eject the last CD I put in it
<Potatoe> I am waiting for ubuntu to run on my car stereo :)
<DocPlatypus> I'd be happy with a *BSD running on it
<DocPlatypus> or a Forth-based FLAC/Vorbis decoder
<Potatoe> Are people throwing "Ubuntu is awesome" parties to ring in the new version ?
<DocPlatypus> but... that's me
<Ian_Corne> I think, android is your best bet
<Ian_Corne> or just a dock for your phone
<snadge> i hope theres an ubuntu party in brisbane australia
<snadge> i want to go there and wedgie people
<Potatoe> I am so throwing a Ubuntu 12.04 release party
<Potatoe> Is there a guide on how to throw a release party ?
<quantumlemur> I just submitted one of those automated bug/crash reports, and then took a look at it.  It shows my architecture as "amd64", even though I'm on an intel processor.  Is that incorrect?  Is there a difference?
<itaylor57> quantumlemur, its just the name used for all 64 bit cpu's
<itaylor57> amd64 included intel and amd
<quantumlemur> ah, ok
<quantumlemur> thanks
<ia> Hello. Can someone, please, confirm bug 950823, or is it just for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950823 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel menu items had lost focus on active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950823
<Monotoko> hey guys... trying beta 1, and the launcher doesn't seem to be hiding... it's just permanently staying to the left of my screen
<Monotoko> is this support to happen?
<FernandoMiguel> I have mine visible
<FernandoMiguel> not sure if it's like that on default
<FernandoMiguel> but you can tweak that with CCSM
<Monotoko> ahhh okay, il have a look... it seems to be like that by default for me...
<khamer> Hey, what's the default GTK theme in PP?
<khamer> Still ambiance?
<scriptwarlock> Montoko, i think you can easily tweak it via appearance
<khamer> I am running xubuntu PP, otherwise I'd be able to check this myself; just curious what the default gtk2/3 theme for Ubuntu 12.04
<Monotoko> uhm... why has amsn been removed from 12.04?
<bazhang> !find amsn
<ubottu> File amsn found in bleachbit, docbook-defguide, docutils-common, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, python-biopython, sgml-data, texlive-doc-en (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=amsn&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Monotoko> nothing,...
<Monotoko> it's not there
<Monotoko> has it been dropped?
<scriptwarlock> Monotoko, you can still pull it from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/amsn/0.98.4-0ubuntu3
<pdkl> wow
<pdkl> people still use that crap
<Monotoko> I would have used empathy... but it doesn't seem to be supporting MSN at the moment
<scriptwarlock> Monotoko, it is working
<Monotoko> scriptwarlock, it isn't liking my account details... even though I can sign into hotmail with the same ones
<scriptwarlock> Monotoko, you mean lacks some features but its working
<pdkl> i read the  notes,  its not updated for 5 years. right?
<Monotoko> like bringing my contact list through? :P and aMSN... let me check, it was updated last year I believe
<bazhang> pdkl, sure it is. LTS means you get updates for 5 years
<scriptwarlock> pdkl, could be the reason fro dropping
<Monotoko> pdkl, "December 9, 2010 " was the last update... with a post from 2012 saying aMSN version 2 is on the way
<pdkl> so why not download it and install it from the site?
<Monotoko> because they are taking me to the ubuntu packages center if I choose to get it in a deb... I'm going to have to build it myself aren't I?
<pdkl> is not that hard
<bazhang> Monotoko, if you must have it then use the PPA
<pdkl> um, empathy works with msn
<Monotoko> download... install build essentials, unzip, run "./configure && ./make && ./make install" right?
<bazhang> Monotoko, no
<Monotoko> pdkl, it's not loading my contact list... it's bringing back an empty list
<pdkl> i just did it on my old msn account
<pdkl> worked out of the box
<Monotoko> it's saying "Disconnected - No Reason Specified"
<pdkl> suggest you ask the empathy list
<bazhang> corden, here is where you ask about 12.04
<corden> tnx bazhang ;)
<corden> does anybody of you experience that your unable to browse the net while download torrent?
<bazhang> sure
<pdkl> its called comcast throttling your bandwidth
<bazhang> throttle your upload speed to a minimum
<corden> i already limit my speed to 20kb/s
<corden> but same result
<pdkl> who is your isp
<corden> i'm in philippnes - SmartBro
<pdkl> ih
<corden> I'll try that step again since it's night here - 100kb/s maybe that will solve it
<scriptwarlock> corden, how fast is the current speed
 * Monotoko grumbles about dependencies
<zuti> "1-20 of 50500 pages matching "nvidia crash""... oh launchpad :)
<scriptwarlock> Monotoko, alternative msn is a web based or use ppa
<Monotoko> ahhh... i'l go with the ppa... wasn't aware they had one :$
<bazhang> Monotoko, I mentioned about 15 minutes ago
<khamer> What's the default GTK2/3 theme in precise?
<scriptwarlock> khamer, ambiance?
<khamer> scriptwarlock: it is still ambiance? I just wanted to check
<spaceneedle> Bug: When I turn off blur for the dash --the top panel turns darker/black--especially when I place my cursor on the top panel.
<bazhang> !find dconf
<ubottu> Found: dconf-gsettings-backend, dconf-service, libdconf-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-0, libdconf-dbus-1-dbg, libdconf-dbus-1-dev, libdconf-dev, libdconf-doc, libdconf-qt-dev, libdconf-qt0 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<R3dy> Do I have to have two unity bars with dual mons?
<R3dy> Or is there a setting to change so I can just have one like I prefer?
<Pici> R3dy: Yes tehre are people here.
<R3dy> lol
<Pici> Maybe no one knows your answer right now.
<R3dy> so I'm the first person to experiance unity on dual monitors with two launch bars
<scriptwarlock> R3dy, i have dual monitor with one unity
<R3dy> well that's a bummer.  Should I report this to someon as abug
<R3dy> scriptwarlock: so then probably it can be done
<R3dy> and there is something wrong on my system I need to fix
<R3dy> any idea where I should look?
<scriptwarlock> R3dy, unity 2d
<R3dy> scriptwarlock: k I will try that
<scriptwarlock> hmm lots of updates today nice
<R3dy> scriptwarlock: you rock!
<R3dy> Thank you sir
<scriptwarlock> R3dy, ubuntu not me :)
<R3dy> LOL
<scriptwarlock> brb lots of updates for precise coming
<R3dy> if I do super+s only my mainwindow fades out to four
<R3dy> thats ok though I can live with it
<UrB> is nm-applet not updating it's icon (it stays greyd out even when connected) a known bug or just my installation
<Ian_Corne> ah finaly installing updates agian, 800 to go :D
<jo-erlend> is the online accounts thing gone for good, or is it coming back?
<UrB> since when it's gone, huh?
<jo-erlend> UrB, I haven't seen it for a while?
<UrB> I must've been not paying attention :)
<scriptwarlock> never saw that either on precise
<jbicha> jo-erlend: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.3.5-0ubuntu3
<Dmole> is there any way to install 12.04 with "ext4 /boot" and "lvm+dm-crypt /" ?
<nixternal> anyone have any issues after updating network-mangler to 0.9.2.0+git201202161854.8572ecf-0ubuntu7
<nixternal> for some reason /etc/resolv.conf is now showing 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' instead of 'nameserver 192.168.1.1'
<scriptwarlock> nixternal, it happens today? running fine here
<nixternal> can't use synergy like that unless i change to static
<nixternal> scriptwarlock: yeah, about an hour ago
<scriptwarlock> nixternal, still good here
<nixternal> what do you have for nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nixternal> i am fairly certain it was the network-manager update today, and my guess would be /etc/resolv.conf using 127.0.0.1 for nameserver. though, i can reach the internet just fine, i just lost all connections internally
<nixternal> hrmm, network-mangler fubarred something. my other systems that aren't precise are working as they should. i don't want to have to setup hosts, that is such a windows 98 hack
<scriptwarlock> nixternal, file a bug then
<nixternal> trying to pinpoint the issue first. hate just filing a boog that says "shit don't work since i updated, waaah"
<crizzy> good grief, unity
<crizzy> decided to crash right at middle of the update-manager process..
<crizzy> only wallpaper showing... well, hardrive trashing like maniac so guess there's still hope
<trism> nixternal: for resolv.conf stuff see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<nixternal> trism: rock on with your bad sell. must hug stephan next time i see him
<nixternal> bad self, not sell :)
<FernandoMiguel> crizzy: I have unity crashes every 2h
<scriptwarlock> FernandoMiguel, graphics card issue?
<nixternal> oh boy, now one precise box just works out of the blue after running for ~30 minutes. maybe i should just go for a jog, come back, and hope the rest of the machines work :D
<FernandoMiguel> NimeshNeema: ehe
<FernandoMiguel> oops was for nixternal
<hawke_1> Hello all…is there any way to enter a username to log in as in Ubuntu Precise’s graphical login screen?
<darkphader> samba issues - smbd, nmbd are running but samba is non-functional unless the services are restarted after boot
<trism> hawke_1: with unity-greeter, currently the only way is add greeter-hide-users=true to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, however this will also hide the users.
<hawke_1> trism: So no way to add the “Other…” option back in?
<trism> hawke_1: however lightdm 1.1.7 just added a greeter-show-manual-login which should do what you want, but it isn't implemented in unity greeter yet
<hawke_1> What controls which users are shown on the login screen?
<trism> hawke_1: should be implemented soon though judging by https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/bug-844044/+merge/96704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96704 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "A non-ASCII real user name in installer is ignored after setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hawke_1> It’s obviously more than the programatic equivalent of 'getent passwd'
<trism> I think I confused ubottu
<hawke_1> heh
<hawke_1> e.g. I have LDAP users, and the only one that shows up is the one who’s actually been logged in at some point
<R3dy> So is the two unity launchers a mandatory thing?
<R3dy> I mean is the only way to get rid of them to boot into 2D mode?
<trism> R3dy: based on bug 947249 I believe it is coming to unity-2d too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947249 in metacity (Ubuntu) "metacity should support struts in the middle of the workarea" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947249
<R3dy> so this is forced then, there is no option to not have it?
<R3dy> That sucks
<R3dy> I don't want two launchers, plus my mouse hesitates when moving between monitors
<R3dy> I can't imagine which developer thought "we should force users to have two launcers" even if they don't want to
<jbicha> R3dy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/poll-multi-monitor-launchers-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<R3dy> jbicha: thanks I already voted :D
<R3dy> if you set it to autohide and only display on top left corner
<R3dy> it appears that you have only one bar
<andrewaclt> R3dy, I find it especially annoying when moving between monitors and having the mouse get snagged
<R3dy> but the second bar si still there, and my damn mouse get's caught
<R3dy> andrewaclt: exactly!
<andrewaclt> R3dy, If you install CompizConfig Settings Manager
<R3dy> I don't get the thought process here.  11.10 didn't do that
<crizzy> sigh
<andrewaclt> you can reduce the Launcher Edge Stop Pressure
<crizzy> mouse scroll still not fixed in precise
<crizzy> do i need to reinstall 11.10 back AGAIN :/
<R3dy> andrewaclt: thanks I'll try that
<andrewaclt> R3dy, I reduced this setting from 20 to 1 and it still snags, but it's insane like it was before
<R3dy> andrewaclt: it's fine if I throw my mouse at the next monitor with exterme predjidus
<andrewaclt> R3dy, oh, when you launch the Settings Manager, you want to filter for "Unity", select the unity plugin, and then click the "Experimental tab"
<andrewaclt> R3dy, yeah
<R3dy> but if I try to take a leasurly strole over to another monitor I get caught in a trap
<andrewaclt> R3dy, I was told it was a feature :(
<R3dy> andrewaclt: LOL
<R3dy> i imagine during testing they noticed how annoying it was
<R3dy> it's almost as if they were like "fuck it" let's see if no one notices
<andrewaclt> R3dy, No, it seems the setting has to be even higher for some models of trackpad
<R3dy> andrewaclt: but in 2D it doesn't do it
<R3dy> why can't it be the same in regular ?
<andrewaclt> well, that's useful to know
<R3dy> but there is some stuff that looks horrid in 2d
<R3dy> liek Alt+tab
<andrewaclt> R3dy, I found a bug report the other day which was basically a bunch of users complaining that on a laptop they were having issues and they had to set the Launcher Edge STop Overcome Pressure > 40
<andrewaclt> which causes you to have to throw your mouse over with even more resolve
<R3dy> andrewaclt: I don't understand, I notice nothing when changing that value
<R3dy> 1 - 80, makes no difference to me
<R3dy> in what I see
<andrewaclt> When your mouse snags, it should require less pressure to move it off, so it'll snag for less time
<R3dy> if the number is higher or lower?
<andrewaclt> lower
<andrewaclt> higher means more pressure, snags for longer
<andrewaclt> Are you on a trackpad?
<R3dy> k that's a little bit differnt
<R3dy> nope
<R3dy> yeah that's noticple, this is usable at least now
<R3dy> thanks andrewaclt
<andrewaclt> R3dy, here is some discussion https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/946104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946104 in Ayatana Design "multimonitor: Please give me a way to turn off sticky monitor edges" [High,Triaged]
<R3dy> the thing is I think it's only there in the first place because of the dual unity launchers
<andrewaclt> Yep!
<R3dy> if you boot into 2D mode, one launcher, and no lag at all between monitors
<andrewaclt> R3dy, Hopefully they make it high priority :(
<R3dy> yes I agree, I very much was looking forward to trying 12.04 today
<R3dy> and was imediately disapointed
<R3dy> I am a pretty active user and have many many apps open at onse
<R3dy> my job requires me to move back and forth
<R3dy> so this issue is very near and dear to me
<andrewaclt> R3dy, Yeah, It think it's going to be a mess because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923749 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "New "push mouse offscreen" feature really difficult to get" [Critical,Triaged]
<R3dy> well at least with the ccsm settings you mentioned it is much more tolerable for me
<R3dy> I can at least wait for them to make a more permanent fix
<andrewaclt> Yeah, now if only we could get rid of the second launcher :P
<R3dy> well as I mentioned the second launcher goes away if you set it to auto hide
<andrewaclt> I still snag on it though
<R3dy> and then display on top left corner
<R3dy> yes still snag
<R3dy> but you don't have to look at it LOL
<andrewaclt> ah yeah, I autohide anyway need to have lots of terminal space =)
<R3dy> what do you do for a living that you use Ubuntu?
<andrewaclt> I'm a developer
<andrewaclt> python+django
<R3dy> cool cool
<R3dy> <- pentester
<andrewaclt> interesting!
<codepal> google repos are definitely very slow
<codepal> probably deliberate
<codepal> I've got an error with my Precise iso...
<codepal> I'm trying to use it as a package repository and it's saying:
<codepal> W: Signature verification failed for: /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/dists/precise/Release.gpg
<codepal> can I tell apt-cdrom that gpg sig isn't necessary?
<codepal> or where might I download the gpg key for that cdrom?
<codepal> it's not the MD5SUM.gpg is it?
<orangecircle> hello?  anybody home?  =P
<codepal> nope
<codepal> try the mailing list
<Guest71071> algume can help me, how to put the site in java for ubuntu 4.12
<Guest71071> someone ?
<Guest71071> please
<Guest71071> I am not able to install the java here!
<codepal> java? - openjdk is java...
<codepal> do apt-cache search openjdk
<codepal> in terminal
<codepal> it'll tell you teh package name to use apt-get install with
<tomasz1982> Hi. I am having issues with installing Xubuntu 12.04 64bit Beta. The installer hangs up at user creation screen. Did anyone experience similar problem?
<codepal> jdk is teh develpment version
<micahg> codepal: requester already left the channel
<codepal> ah, well, I'm in conference mode on xchat
<codepal> sorry didn't notice
<codepal> hi micahg o/ - hope the Beta release is going well for you!
<codepal> tomasz1982, yes I did, I got around it by being very careful to use a clean hdd, so that the partitioner didn't need to be run....
<codepal> but I guess that's not very relevant
<codepal> tomasz1982, user creation crashing, you probably want to create a bug report
<tomasz1982> So a leftover from previous Ubuntu install with Xfce could be causing problems?
<codepal> tomasz1982, how did you upgrade?
<tomasz1982> I also have Debian 6.0 installed on another partition. All were sharing same /home directory (installed on separate partition of course).
<tomasz1982> I didn't. I am clreaning Ubuntu and Installing Xubuntu there.
<codepal> tomasz1982, that's probably, obviously the problem
<tomasz1982> What do you suggest? Creating a backup?
<codepal> tomasz1982, it's not standard to share /home like that -
<codepal> tomasz1982, I'd ln -s just  some parts of /home into the new users directory on Ubuntu 12
<tomasz1982> whoops. I didn't know that. How should I do it then?
<codepal> tomasz1982, do your normal user creation without linking /home from debian
<codepal> tomasz1982, then ln -s /media/$debian$/home/$user$/.opera    /home/$user$/
<waxstone> When in April can we expect 12.04 ?
<codepal> just using .opera as an example program to link configs for
<tomasz1982> heh, i was puzzled there for a moment, wondering how would you know I am using Opera :)
<codepal> there are a whole bunch of configs that will conflict, especially the .config directory ones & .gnome2
<codepal> I'm an opera fanboi
<codepal> wish they'd FOSS it
<tomasz1982> I wish it'd receive more attention ... anyway, creating a separate dir for a new user in /home would do the trick?
<codepal> waxstone, I'd say the release schedule is gonna give you about as much info as the developers know
<tomasz1982> so the red text is a whisper?
<codepal> tomasz1982, you know how to adduser at a terminal?
<waxstone> codepal, could you link me to that  pplz
<codepal> tomasz1982, cause that's the way I generally do it if things in gui aren't going well
<waxstone> codepal, or do you mean April is all we know
<tomasz1982> I have a book about Fedore I could check it there.
<tomasz1982> but the installer won't let me skip the make user screen, will it?
<codepal> tomasz1982, setup opera with a custom search for http://linux.die.net/man/
<codepal> then use it to look up your cli stuff
<codepal> you could also do man adduser in terminal of course
<codepal> waxstone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<waxstone> codepal, thanks
<codepal> waxstone, looks like april 26-28
<min|dvir|us1> Hi. I can't use my second monitor. Any thoughts?
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, sell it to somebody who actually needs it?
<waxstone> codepal, looks so :(
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, or even better give it away!
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, you probably want to be a bit more detailed about what the error is (if any)....
<tomasz1982> I'll give it a try. Thanks for your help, Codepal.
<waxstone> min|dvir|us1, dual monitor setup?
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, also what drivers, system config, what version of ubuntu...
<orangecircle> Hello, 12.04 users.  I have a quick question: why can't I encrypt the Home Folder when I create a new user account?
<codepal> tomasz1982, yw
<orangecircle> There's no option for it.
<codepal> orangecircle, that'd be a pretty big blocker...
<codepal> orangecircle, you can do your oexwn encryption at startup using encyptfs
<codepal> orangecircle, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-encrypt-directories-partitions-with-ecryptfs-on-debian-squeeze
<codepal> orangecircle, if you aren't very comfortable at the command -line you might want to find a gui solution
<codepal> orangecircle, I'd suggest that the developers are still working on the encrypt users home feature
<codepal> you might be able to find out the status of that using launchpad
<orangecircle> codepal  ::  No, that's okay.  I've got a pocket-sized phrasebook for Linux commands.  I just thought it was weird that 12.04 doesn't show that option.
<codepal> it's a beta ;-)
<orangecircle> codepal  ::  That was my next thought.  ;)
<orangecircle> okie dokie then!  time to go encrypt my new user account's home folder...
<min|dvir|us1> codepal: what information can I give you/
<min|dvir|us1> *you?
<trippeh> Hum, how do I tell 'start' not to attempt connecting to upstart? Upgrading chroots doesn't work.
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, what dual-monitor graphics card for a start?
<min|dvir|us1> How do I find out?
<min|dvir|us1> It's a laptop.
<codepal> sysinfo / hardinfo are good
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, lspci is even better
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, your comfortable using a terminal?
<min|dvir|us1> codepal: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563491/
<codepal> ah, so a GeForce, nice
<codepal> nvidia drivers installed using proprietary driver thingy me bob?
<min|dvir|us1> codepal: Nope. Says nothing used by the system.
<codepal> no proprietary drivers in use on this system message?
<codepal> bummer
<codepal> well, first do an apt-cache search nvidia
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, that'll give you a list of nvidia stuff
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, then do a google search for # nvidia dual monitor ubuntu
<codepal> also a good idea to check the package you are going to install actually supports your particular GeForce
<waxstone> min|dvir|us1, check System Settings>additional Drives after updating your Ubuntu online
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, you probably want to install nvidia-smi
<codepal> min|dvir|us1, nvidia system management interface
<codepal> and yeah, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade are all good before-hand
<codepal> trippeh, why would you ever want to do that?
<codepal> trippeh, did you attempt to upgrade via chroot?
<trippeh> codepal: Its a build chroot
<trippeh> Anyway, worked around it for now by editing the postinst in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<codepal> trippeh, hacky, but glad you sorted it
<trippeh> I'll look into it more closer once this build has finished ;)
<zzecool> glosoli: hey oy
<zzecool> ppl check this one  :   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/951120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951120 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "AirPlay - AirTunes (Airport Express) support stopped working on precise" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> zzecool: lol, for AirPLay ? :DDDD
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> it rocks
<glosoli> zzecool: I dont even have any Apple product
<glosoli> you must be kidding me
<glosoli> :DD
<zzecool> you dont need one
<zzecool> noob
<zzecool> do you have windows pc in your home ?
<glosoli> No
<glosoli> I don't :D
<zzecool> then you lost
<zzecool> :P
<andrewaclt> lol
<glosoli> zzecool: no I don't
<glosoli> why would I need windows pc If I have Ubuntu PC ? :D
<zzecool> search for shairport4w
<glosoli> I know what's AirPlay
<glosoli> :D
<zzecool> because if you want to make your Ubuntu an Airplay device ............
<zzecool> its a total mess
<zzecool> for windows there is this nice app
<zzecool> that work miracles
<zzecool> I use to stream form my laptop music to the desktop over wifi using this
<zzecool> my Desktop is connected with logitech z5500  ;p
<zzecool> QT updates are on the way
<zzecool> glosoli: lol i just found metasploit for iphone
<glosoli> zzecool: well I don't need, I don't need tv :D
<glosoli> At the moment my tv displays 4 channels :D and that's enough for me, doesn't use it most of the times anyway :D
<zzecool> you said anything about tv?
<glosoli> zzecool: isn't airplay connected with tv somehow or I got misinformed ? ;D
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> an airplay device can be only for audio
<zzecool> or video + audio
<glosoli> aaa understand now
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> wireless media center which can transfer information between devices
<glosoli> ?
<god-zotac> how do i get webdav working with thunar?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> airplay is a service
<zzecool> that is embedded  in speakers   , apple tv etc
<zzecool> so if a speaker has support for airplay
<zzecool> you can tranmit to them audio over wifi
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> transmit*
<zzecool> You open you iphone and when you press play there is an icon next to it that let you select the airplay device as an output
<zzecool> You only need to have both devices to the same network
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> glosoli: imagine that you have a sound system  and your laptop and instead of play the music to the poor laptop speaker you play straight to the soundsystem over the air  ;p
<zzecool> no cables no nothing
<zzecool> it rocks :)
<zzecool> apple is clever
<glosoli> zzecool: whatever, useless for man who doens'thave his own flat :D
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> this doesnt work with parents
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> Headphones work the best for your situation :P
<glosoli> zzecool: My parents live 300km away from me :DD
<zzecool> so ?
<glosoli> so I  need heaphones not to keep silent from them :D
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> true
<glosoli> anyway, hoping to win in a lottery soon to buy new laptop :DD
<zzecool> macbook ? ;p
<glosoli> ;DD
<neo31> Hello, Alt+F4 doesn't work on ubuntu 12.04 beta1, I have upgraded from 10.04. any help please?
<neo31> same for alt+tab
<neo31> problem solved, shortcuts in the keyboard window under system settings has been reset. I will have to configure new shortcuts
<tekoholic> Is anyone aware of issues with the network audio in Pulseaudio?  I can't get 2 PP machines to detect each others' audio facilities over either LAN or VPN.
<ZardoZ> I am having problems with upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 beta via the upgrade tool:
<ZardoZ> Could not calculate the upgrade
<ZardoZ> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<ZardoZ> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<ZardoZ> caused by held packages.
<ZardoZ> This can be caused by:
<ZardoZ> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ZardoZ> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ZardoZ> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<ZardoZ> What can be wrong?
<guntbert> ZardoZ: you are doing exactly what is given as possible reasons - so thats to be expected now and then
<ZardoZ> I know and understand, is there a specific reason known yet? I might be able to work around it.
<guntbert> ZardoZ: I'm not really following, mostly those things are transient, try again in a few hours
<tekoholic> ZardoZ: What package is it having trouble with?  I had similar issues on 2 of my machines, and was easily able to repair them.
<ZardoZ> No info on specific packages, it's a generic error of the update-manager -d command and the do-release-upgrade command.
<tekoholic> OK, change all instances of "lucid" with "precise" in all sources.lists, and do standard apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, it should show the packges that cause the issues...
<ZardoZ> Ok, will do that.
<tekoholic> Then, honestly, all I did to fix them was apt-get remove --purge <package> && apt-get install <package>, and it solved most of it.  I also, always apt-get -f install after EACH AND EVERY update && upgrade, in this sort of situation...
<tekoholic> You'll also have to make sure that you reinstall any packages that depend on the package causing the error, as it will uninstall them as well...
<ZardoZ> Tnx tekoholic. I am a Debian user since 2001. Have handled that kind of issues more than once... :-)
<tekoholic> I did mine 4-6 weeks ago, as well, if that matters.  I'm sure much has changed greatly, since then.
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I can't get my dual-monitor setup working. Any thoughts?
<CyberDawg> Does anyone know of a passwordword bug in the new beta?
<CyberDawg> password*
<jellowiggler> ok, i'm going nuts.  how do i get an application menu?
<jellowiggler> anyone.  how do i see a list of what is installed and run it from a menu?
<jellowiggler> ???
<jellowiggler> 242 people, no answer?
<min|dvir|us> jellowiggler: Press the Super key.
<min|dvir|us> Type what you want to run.
<min|dvir|us> Press Enter.
<jellowiggler> that's just it.  what if i want to see what's installed?  what is available on the system?  don't know the name of what i want?
<min|dvir|us> jellowiggler: Have you tried Googling?
<itaylor57> jellowiggler, right click on the dash in the upper corner and select applications
<jellowiggler> thanks, right click, applications, show more.
<min|dvir|us> I can't get my multimonitor setup working. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563537/ is my lspci.
<min|dvir|us> I would kill for some help getting my second monitor working.
<min|dvir|us> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563537/ is my lspci. When I try to use nvidia drivers, I get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563549/, and my screen is 640x480 without hardware acceleration. After removing xorg.conf my screen is hardware accelerated at the right resolution but my second monitor is unrecognized.
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-10
<itaylor57> what version of chromium should be running in precise?
<glosoli> itaylor57: wait I will check :)
<glosoli> itaylor57: Chromium 17.0.963.78
<Daekdroom> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.0.963.66~r124982-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 19722 kB, installed size 72047 kB (Only available for any all)
<itaylor57> cause somehow i have 18.0.997.0 (Developer Build 116462 Linux) Built on Ubuntu 11.10, running on Ubuntu 12.04
<spacebug-> I just updated my packages and now the keybignings are not working correctly. I didof course also installed and ran the unsettings program from a third party PPA that alowes changeing stuff to unity.
<glosoli> spacebug-: you mean the key bindings you set in keyboard properties via system settings ?
<Daekdroom> spacebug-, some of the keybindings show in <Super> aren't accurate.
<spacebug-> well first of all, I have always had ctrl+F# to change desktop, now firefox somehows grabs this also and my plugin "session manager" in firefox gets this (but it also changes the desktop).
<itaylor57> well i uninstalled and reinstalled and now have right version
<glosoli> Anyone knows if there's an ability to change maximize behaviour in Ubuntu ?
<spacebug-> it seems to be working in my virtual machine running an updated unity 2D. But again maybe that program did something
<Daekdroom> glosoli, don't crosspost questions.
<Daekdroom> And what are you talking about?
<glosoli> Daekdroom: CompizConfig-Settings-Manager -> Grid -> Edges -> Resize Actions -> Top Edge -> set it to "Fill Screen" move window with mouse to the top of the screen and see a magic
<glosoli> how maximized windows should really look like
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> to avoid max min close buttons to look like being in the wrong position
<Daekdroom> In the wrong position?
<Daekdroom> I don't see them in the wrong position.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: do you have Unity Panel Always Shown ?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<glosoli> So you just like that cheap design :)
<glosoli> Sorry couldn't resist calling it cheap
<glosoli> even mailing lists are trying to solve
<glosoli> it's a problem for them too :)
<Daekdroom> Oooh
<Daekdroom> I get what you're saying.
<Daekdroom> It didn't use to be a problem back when the Dash button used to be in the top bar, tho.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: yes....
<glosoli> and that big dash button
<glosoli> is not economic decission for laptops :)
<glosoli> space in launcher is already limited as you can't make it less than 32px
<glosoli> if dash button will be moved to the top of that unity indicator or whatever that panel is called
<glosoli> one problem will be gone :)
<glosoli> one very big problem
<spacebug-> seems to be working in unit 3D as well in my virtual machine so I (the program) probably messed something up
<glosoli> spacebug-: might be because of some updates, happened for me twice :)
<glosoli> Daekdroom: want me to show you another problem ?
<glosoli> Daekdroom: which occured after dodge window removed
<glosoli> Or I think it occured after that, but meanwhile it's a big problem too
<Daekdroom> Oooh. Launcher looks so shiny in 64px.
<Daekdroom> I think I'ma use it like this.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: not in 1366x768 resolution it doesn't :)
<Daekdroom> There is one problem with changing the launcher size, tho.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: anyway, put  2 windows fully maximized in two different workspaces ant press Super +S  and try to see what's wrong :) you should look for workspace borders that windows fully maximized and there is empty place being shown, it's okay for power user, but may look complicated for daily or new  users
<Daekdroom> The global menu edge won't fit well with the Launcher ending. The gap might become too big or get in the menu's way.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: that's why there  is needed some work to do, in btw check another problem I described.
<spacebug-> glosoli: ok ;)
<glosoli> For some it may look okay, but these kind of little design BUGS as I call them, really won't make ubuntu shine better
<mongo> for anyone who wants to try openvswitch in place of bridge-utils on 12.04 I wrote up this hack of a document
<mongo> https://plus.google.com/u/0/114378443997641555027/posts/euDFgeyNQTy
<spacebug-> I'm on unity-team's PPA. How can I remove that version installed and install the one from main?
<spacebug-> also compiz and other packages
<Daekdroom> Are you talking about removing unity-team's PPA?
<glosoli> spacebug-: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<glosoli> spacebug-: and then sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/ppa
<spacebug-> yeah well that will remove tha PPA right? But I want to downgrade all packages installed from that PPA to the ones in main
<glosoli> ppa purge will do that for you
<glosoli> :)
<spacebug-> ah nice ;)
<spacebug-> tnx
<glosoli> use the two commands I mentioned above
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> ppa-purge command not found
<spacebug-> oh sorry
<glosoli> install it first :P
<spacebug-> yeah ;)
<spacebug-> tired :P
<glosoli> spacebug-: heh, know this feeling when everything starts falling out of the hands :D and eyes go mad :D
<Daekdroom> ppa-purge is such a small package I wish it was shipped by default.
<spacebug-> seems nice yeah
<Daekdroom> The .deb is 4.3KiB
<glosoli> yea
<glosoli> Like I wish it would ship smth like ubunu tweak
<glosoli> by default
<spacebug-> and that seem to have made it ;)
<glosoli> spacebug-: congrats
<glosoli> :)
<spacebug-> tnx alot man (or woman) or simply glosoli ;)
<glosoli> man man ;D
<glosoli> spacebug-: no probs :) anytime, okay, gotta go, good night :) 04:17 AM here
<spacebug-> night
<spacebug-> 3:17 here hehe
<bastidrazor> does anyone have the default /etc/sudoers ?
<andrewaclt> http://dpaste.com/714396/
<bastidrazor> thanks
<bastidrazor> good deal. me keeping my 11.10 sudoers isn't going to matter.
<philipballew> in 12.04 a bug that was soupposed to be fixed in the 3.0.0-15.25 kernel is still present in the current status and I can confirm that the bug exists https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/872652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872652 in linux (Ubuntu) "screensaver backlight stuck off, system looks hung" [High,Fix released]
<philipballew> It is a backlight bug that makes my backlight always stay on
<jbicha> philipballew: go ahead an open a new bug
<philipballew> jbicha, sounds good boss. I just hope its not my error here and I look like a noob. I dont always make a noob of myself, but when I do, I do it on the internet so everyone can see
<c_smith> hmmmm, haven't run into the backlight bug myself..... strange.
<c_smith> and I'm using a laptop that I've had for around 3 years.
<philipballew> c_smith, its on a dell studio
<c_smith> ah, no wonder, I'm using a Compaq Presario.
<c_smith> runs everything but games quite nicely.
<c_smith> games, it's a hit or miss with this machine, but that's considering I have a Intel Integrated GMA.
<philipballew> c_smith, yeah i am intel as well
<hot_wheelz> how come when I open the additional drivers menu none appear hence it says none available? (12.04)
<c_smith> bleh.... Compiz just crashed..... and apport crashed gathering the info >.<
<philipballew> time to file my first bug ever!
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, you have external hardware attached like nvidia?
<jbicha> philipballew: run ubuntu-bug linux to report a kernel bug
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock no just an internal videocard (nvida)
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, thats nice your clean
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock so any ideas?
<philipballew> is there a way to clean up my bug report to make it not look like crap? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951339 in linux (Ubuntu) "Brightness does not work in Ubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<hot_wheelz> I tried to install and test the YouTube Lens but requires the following package to run http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/gir1.2-dee-0.5...The problem being that it appears to have been pulled from the repository so as you would expect it fails to install any idea why
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, you still can use dash to search for a youtube clips
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock so it kinda installs then?
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, sort of included
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock so you don't know why the package was pulled then?
<philipballew> hibernation disapered as an option after upgrade? is there a guide to ree add that? my swap is all still the same so no problem there
<jbicha> philipballew: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, see it in action open dash go to video and type justine beiber and set filter
 * philipballew hugs jbicha 
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock so it does
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, yep
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock that still does't exsplain why the package is missing from the repo though
<hot_wheelz> interesting
<hot_wheelz> scriptwarlock i am sure it will be fixed by time the final release rolls around right?
<scriptwarlock> hot_wheelz, excatly
<Edico> hi
<scriptwarlock> halo Edico
<Edico> I've switched from unity to gnome without effects. Right click on the top panel doesn't show anything
<Edico> also I can't create a new panel
<Edico> I want to add icons on the top panel
<dr_willis> alt right click perhaps
<Edico> oh! they changed that!
<dr_willis> some time ago
<Edico> I've changed from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04
<Edico> big step
<dr_willis> i suggest just diving into unity and forget the gnome fallback/classic stuff.
<Edico> I don't like unity
<Edico> those effects slow my computer
<dr_willis> and how long have you actually used it?
<dr_willis> there is unity-2d
<Edico> can I remove compiz from unity
<dr_willis> there is unity-2d   no compiz in it
<Edico> relog :)
<dr_willis> in 12.04  unity is starting to shape up. its still a work in progress. but gaining neat features
<scriptwarlock> agree
<dr_willis> they do seem to be 'pulling' in 2 directions. going with features that would be good on a touch screen.. but then things like HUD that need a keybord
<Edico> dr_willis, how can I change the icons of the left panel?
<Edico> I mean the size of the icons
<dr_willis> the myunity or unity-tweak tool i think
<dr_willis> i always shrink them down to the min.
<Edico> me too but I don't find the option
<dr_willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2069 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<Edico> I can't launch ubuntu software center, I click on the icon, blick few times and doesn't launch the program
<Edico> this happens after I did the updates
<crizzy> same here
<crizzy> i sometimes wonder do these package maintainers test their uploads at all
<scriptwarlock> running fine here fully update
<Edico> is there a way to have other panels besides the left one? In ubuntu 10.04 I've used to keep many icons in panels
<crizzy> nope
<crizzy> except with some 3rd party panel software.. awd, etc
<Edico> the icons on the left panel I can't make them smaller than 32 px
<scriptwarlock> Edico, you can adjust via appearance
<scriptwarlock> Edico, oh 24px not yet possibl
<crizzy> and never will be, likely
<crizzy> and you will never be able to move the panel either
<crizzy> love these braindead design decisions..
<Tanzink> when is the assumed release date for 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> there are some tweaks and hacks to move the launcher to the bottom
<crizzy> those are indeed _hacks_
<Edico> that could give much space
<crizzy> but officially it will never be possible
<dr_willis> and you could use some other docks uf yiu want other poanels
<crizzy> so, i don't count it being possible
 * Tronic wonders if Canonical accepts patches to Unity taskswitcher.
<dr_willis> the left panel is the launcher. thats its focus. thats why its settings are so fixed
<crizzy> dr_willis: still bad design is bad
<crizzy> nailing the panel at left "just because" is no reason
<scriptwarlock> what if the monitor was displayed vertically
<dr_willis> its all debateable
<crizzy> also the original excuse for it was, that they wanted panel always to be close to the ubuntu button. well, which was moved to the panel itself in 11.10...
<dr_willis> they had reasons
<crizzy> ^ no valid reasons anymore according to their own excuses
<Tronic> It already behaves exactly like it should but it just looks wrong. Fixing that shouldn't be too difficult but I don't want to waste the time if the patch is going to be ignored like the others I've sent.
<Edico> dr_willis, what other docks?
<dr_willis> Edico:  several in the repos.
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<crizzy> none of those docks work well, though
<valdur55> crizzy, docks?
<dr_willis> they seem to work well for most people
<crizzy> ^
<crizzy> dr_willis: that's what ppl always claim
<dr_willis> pointless argument day...
<crizzy> yet first time i start an opengl app in any other res than native desktop, boom awn stuck at that resolution even after quitting the app.. works "great", sigh. reproducable: always
<crizzy> i won't bother to report bugs anymore.. they just get ignored
<valdur55> crizzy, fill more info and use labels
<valdur55> opengl app - problems with video card driver?
<crizzy> no
<crizzy> awn problem
<crizzy> like, if you start an app with 800x600 and you have 1920x1080 resolution, awn gets stuck at middle of screen like it would run in 800x600
<crizzy> needs to be killed, only way to fix
<Edico> in the left panel is it possible to give a custom command for an icon?
<Edico> *to set a custom command
<dr_willis> you can make custome launchers
<dr_willis> seen guides at the askubuntu.com site on that topic
<crizzy> in gnome2 there were easy menu editor for that.. not anymore. now you don't even have a gui to change fonts anymore :/
<dr_willis> i think alacarte still works.
<dr_willis> i recall seeing some font settings also.
<dr_willis> might have been in myunity
<crizzy> dr_willis: none of this is possible with default installation without hacks
<crizzy> which makes me sad
<crizzy> like ui design went backwards in time some 20 years.. except even back then this stuff was possible :/
<snadge> hmm.. removing 1.5gig of kernels
<Edico> I wonder if the final release of ubuntu 12.04 will have a package for php 5.4.0!
<crizzy> likely not
<crizzy> which is a shame.. 5 years stuck with 5.3 when 5.4 would finally drop some deprecated stuff and be 20% faster..
<Tronic> Does anyone else have trouble with ubiquity crashing when doing manual partitioning?
<Tronic> I haven't exactly identified when that happens but it appears to be a problem when I choose "install ubuntu" rather than "try ubuntu" and then start the installer from desktop icon.
<Tronic> This is with kvm (qemu).
<dns53> are there currently any show stopper bugs before i test the upgrade on this laptop?
<dr_willis> not that ive seen mentioned lately dns53
<dns53> thx, time to upgrade
<thechef> Hi
<thechef> I have delayed scrolling in chrome, the more excessive I scroll the more delay. I can cause it to be delayed by up to 4 seconds. I have Unity2D and intel graphics, slow hardware, but it wasn't delayed a few days ago. I assume either the most recent pwn2own-caused chrome update or ubuntu updates caused this.
<Andy80> hi
<dr_willis> Jello!
<Andy80> di you know if there is an existing bug regarding Network Manager on precise? I've an Asus 1215P and my wifi connection worked fine until today. I booted the netbook, I'm connected to my home wifi, but clicking on the wifi icon in the top panel doesn't show me available wifi networks. This is strange :\
<dr_willis> Ive not heard of any new issues today. You could try booting with an older kernel and see if it works
<Andy80> dr_willis: I'm trying to upgrade to latest packages and I'll reboot to see if it was a temporary bug.... I'll keep you updated, thanks :)
<Andy80> dr_willis: it magically re-appeared without rebooting :) it's still upgrading packages... probably it was really a temporary bug, fixed by something it has just installed
<dr_willis> used a canned air duster to clean off my linux box... and it crashed. :)
<dr_willis> or else i hit the power button or somthing...
<ironhalik> isnt liquid propane a conductor? :)
<Daekdroom> Is it?
<ironhalik> Im not sure
<ironhalik> I once red about some guy, submerging his PC in demineralized water
<ironhalik> it worked for a minute or two, then crashed
<ironhalik> :)
<dr_willis> deionized water.
<dr_willis> 'pure' water is not a conductor.. but it dosent take much conatnimation to get it to conduct.
<ironhalik> both are corect AFAIK
<ironhalik> yeah
<dr_willis> we have gallons of deionized water at work.
<ironhalik> yeah, they sell it at gas stations
<ironhalik> BTW, anyone using GSM modem in their lappy with ubuntu?
<scriptwarlock> me
<dr_willis> been looking at data plans for those things today.. hard to justify the Price for me.
<ironhalik> Ive got a Dells rebranded 3G modem, and it looses connectivity while on a train
<ironhalik> and my android phone has nice 3g connection in the same placer
<ironhalik> place*
<ironhalik> dr_willis: Im on a prepaid plan and without timelimit, its ok for emergency use
<ironhalik> scriptwarlock: hows the range? connection quality?
<scriptwarlock> bad
<dr_willis> id just use it at work.. it would be cheaper for me to just pay for a teathering plan for the android
<ironhalik> dr_willis: or root your phone, and get tethering without nazi operators permission
<crizzy> permission to use tethering? wut
<ironhalik> some operators block tethering and charge additional fee for enabling it
<crizzy> if some operator would try limiting how their pipes are used (like limiting tethering), they'd get few million euros fine
<ironhalik> in europe, prolly yeah
<crizzy> + bad press and lose all the customer sto competitors.. :D
<ironhalik> its net neutrality issue, they oversell their pipes, assuming most people dont use the bandwidth
<crizzy> esp. as changing operator is just matter of buying new one.. they handle moving the phone numbers, etc, so you don't even lose service for a day
<ironhalik> and when they do use what they paid for, suddenly theyre hogging
<crizzy> no contracts here.. actually they were illegal until couple years ago
<ironhalik> wheres that crizzy?
<dr_willis> ironhalik,  they are catching that.. plus i only got 2gb..
<crizzy> no one buys them still either.. that would be incredibly stupid, locking yourself to one isp for a year or two
<crizzy> ironhalik: finland
<ironhalik> Im on orange, on prepaid
<ironhalik> for 30 bucks, I get 6 gigs of data + those 30 for whatever
<ironhalik> and the account is valid for two years
<ironhalik> actually its a knockout offer among all the operators here
<crizzy> 30??
<crizzy> sick
<ironhalik> just that I got a SIM card for my lappy, and it turns out the 3G modem is useless on a train :)
<crizzy> 13,90eur/mo for 15MBit 3G here
<crizzy> unlimited
<crizzy> 4,90e for 0.5Mbit basic :)
<ironhalik> nice, didnt think there were unlimited 3g data plans anywhere :)
<crizzy> i think only limited "plan" available here is iphone
<crizzy> which is lulz
<crizzy> if someone would add datacaps... everyone would just change operator :)
<crizzy> iirc Elisa added 50gigs/month after it gets throttled.. they more or less got huge customer loss after that
<ironhalik> nice competetive market
<crizzy> competitive thanks to regulations
<crizzy> telecommunications is like water and electricity imo, it should be regulated and definitely not let for "free" ripoff markets
<ironhalik> yeah, too much potential for abuse
<crizzy> US is grand example of this :D
<crizzy> worse 3g/cellphone networks than in africa
<ironhalik> we had a national telco here
<ironhalik> and for some odd reason, the politicians decided to straighten it out
<ironhalik> and actually managed to make it nice - everybodys happier
<ironhalik> 20 meg DOCSIS for 20 bucks etc
<ironhalik> now they could do something about electricity ;>
<crizzy> :>
<ironhalik> I buy more and more efficient electronics and pay 50% more then last year for power
<crizzy> here's also good that operators _must_ rent their pipes to other operators with a "fair" price
<crizzy> so basically they can't "own" any areas
<crizzy> i could form my own isp too and just buy the connections
<ironhalik> Yeah, its same here
<crizzy> and they would have to sell it for less than they charge their customers for it
<ironhalik> for the national telco at least
<crizzy> actually everyone has entitled to 1mbit connection by law
<crizzy> in whatever craphole you live in, the operator MUST deliver internet for you there :D
<ironhalik> yeah, heard about that, on slashdot I think
<ironhalik> that somewhere they added internet access to the constitution :)
<ironhalik> we have some subsided operator here, thats supposed to provide free 3G access, capped at 512Kb/s
<ironhalik> but theres lots paper work to get it
<ironhalik> would be good enough for my lappy :)
<DocPlatypus> crizzy: no three strikes law for filesharing?
<ironhalik> I guess three strikes are better then bullying with lawsuits
<ironhalik> Ahh, if only finland was a little bit warmer... ;>
<ia> Hello. Can someone, please, take a look at bug 951540 - any confirmations or duplicates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951540 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Hibernation not available in the system indicator nor power system settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951540
<ironhalik> ia: AFAIK, its currently done on purpose
<ironhalik> ia: your system needs to be whitelisted
<ironhalik> ia: you can use pm-hibernate or or you can enable it via some hack
<valdur55> Lubuntu live-session misses cups package
<edgy> Hi, how can I tell whether my nvidia binary driver is loaded not the vesa or nv or whatever else?
<edgy> I am asking because my xorg.conf file doesn't contain any reference to nvidia
<Chipaca> edgy: what does xdriinfo say?
<edgy> Chipaca: $ xdriinfo
<edgy> libGL is too old.
<Chipaca> hah
<Chipaca> edgy: and glxinfo?
<bjsnider> glxinfo|grep vendor
<edgy> Chipaca: http://pastebin.com/Xmgvfmzn
<edgy> bjsnider: NVIDIA Corporation
<Chipaca> edgy: that looks like the proprietary driver alright
<edgy> Chipaca: but I sitll think it's not. first because I remember xorg.conf should be modifed to contain nvidia
<edgy> second because I remember the frames from glxgears should be more than 60000 (160000 may be)
<valdur55> edgy, what about v
<valdur55> glxinfo | grep direct *
<Daekdroom> edgy, glxgears framerates mean nothing
<alex_mayorga> I see some video corruption between the login screen and the actual desktop, what should be the ubuntu-bug command to use?
<Daekdroom> (unless they're lower than your refresh rate. Then I think that's a problem)
<JohnNapster> hello
<edgy> Daekdroom: I don't care about its meaning but I know the first time i installed the driver in this same laptop the number is much higher. beside I still believe xorg.conf should reference the driver, no?
<JohnNapster> where's the About box found in ubuntu 12.04?
<JohnNapster> it's labeled Overview
<JohnNapster> it says  ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<JohnNapster> should have been  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<JohnNapster> capital U
<JohnNapster> please fix that
<alex_mayorga> JohnNapster: File a bug repport
<alex_mayorga> JohnNapster: The window with the typo should have a "Help" menu and a "Report bug" entry under it
<bluefrog> and precise it is very important...
<JohnNapster> can you tell me the package name of that particular thing?
<JohnNapster> if you click on  System Settings...
<JohnNapster> then click on the first icon in the System section
<JohnNapster> the  Details  thing
<JohnNapster> what do you see as your version of ubuntu?
<JohnNapster> what exactl do you see?
<JohnNapster> exactly
<JohnNapster> ubuntu 12.04 LTS  or  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  ?
<bastidrazor> i see it in lowercase too.
<JohnNapster> that's a typo then
<JohnNapster> can you fix this if youo're a dev?
<JohnNapster> or tll me the package name that would have this string in it
<JohnNapster> or tell*
<alex_mayorga> Help! How do you zoom out after pressing Meta+R accidentally?
<alex_mayorga> What-s the package that shows the ubuntu logo and a progress bar on startup and shutdown?
<spacebug-> 5
<spacebug-> sorry :(
<bmoez> when i start up my computer, ligthdm don't open and that is what i have:
<bmoez>  ...<every line end by:>...    [OK]
<bmoez>  * starting ligthdm Display Manager * stopping crash report submission daemon
<bmoez>  * stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<bmoez> mountall: echec of plymounth command
<bmoez>  mountall: deconnection of plymounth
<bmoez> can i fixed by other ubuntu installed in the same compurt?
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> I installed the php5 package in 12.04 but php files are still set to download by apache
<Daskreech> is that known?
<ppd> hi there, has anyone experience with kyocera network printers in 12.04 and can confirm that they stopped working with cups 1.5.2?
<ppd> whereas in oneiric and cups 1.5.0 all works as it should
<tominglis> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04, and have run into a dependency problem when dist-upgrading my installation - here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VKVXVzcx - does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<tominglis> if i try to remove gconf2 / libgconf2-4 / libgconf-2-4 to reinstall them, then it offers to remove a lot of other important packages!
<tominglis> i've had a good look on google / ubuntu forums but can't find a solution
<tominglis> is there a way to fix this without having to do a clean install?
<dr_willis> it mighht get fixed if you wait a day or so.
<dr_willis> if its a package/repo issue.
<tominglis> i don't think it's just that though
<tominglis> i've been waiting a day, and i dist-upgraded a couple of other computers in the mean time and they worked fine?
<tominglis> is there anyone that might be able to help me here, or is there a more appropriate channel to ask about this?
<dr_willis> on the weekend - often things get pushed off untill monday
<tominglis> the change was yesterday though? and i've upgraded other computers in the mean time, and they've been 110%
<tominglis> can i force an older version of libgconf-2-4?
<swattor> anyone else running precise have a real problem getting hold of scrollbars (unity)?
<tominglis> in fact, it just seems that i need to force the installation of gconf2 ahead of the libgconf updates to make it work
<tominglis> but i don't know how to do that
<tominglis> the dependencies will all match once that occurs
<dr_willis> tominglis,  give package names in order I think.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install foo1 foo2 foo3
<tominglis> it just won't let me install that, it goes straight into the dependency dialog i try to do that
<tominglis> as per : http://pastebin.com/VKVXVzcx
<dr_willis> 54 not fully installed or removed.  is sort of a red flag. :) but im not sure how to kick apt in the head
<tominglis> is there a way to force it to bypass dependency checking and install something?
<tominglis> i think if i can just put in gconf2 and then the lib file after it will resolve everything and configure those packages
<tominglis> apt-get --force-yes install ?
<scar3crow> workaround to have a sound indicator for alsa mixer... (I have uninstalled pulseaudio) ?
<scar3crow> (pulseaudio doesn't seem to work as well with games...
<elkng> when kubiuntu 12.04 will be released ? 01.04.12 ?
<JohnNapster> yello
<JohnNapster> anyone on ubuntu precise beta1 running unity desktop type in the Terminal   gnome-control-center info   and notice that it says  ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<JohnNapster> and not Ubuntu ...
<trism> JohnNapster: the ubuntu logo is lower case...
<JohnNapster> also, the "ubuntu" text is higher than the 12.04 LTS text    wtf?
<JohnNapster> is that by design?
<tominglis> dr_willis: i fixed it - needed to manually download and install the conflicting packages with dpkg --force-depends -i
<tominglis> boom!
<tominglis> :)
<trijntje> I'm trying to upgrade to precise using 'update-manager -d', but when I click on upgrade I get an error: cannot find version information, server is probably busy
<trijntje> looks like apt-cacher caused some trouble, it works when I disable it
<delight> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgcc1
<delight> I get this error on the configuration part of libgcc1 ...did a aptitude dist-upgrade on 12.04
<delight> did others have the same problem ?
<delight> is there a way to quick fix this ?
<FernandoMiguel> darn..... compiz/unity are fighting over Alt+Tab control :/
<jadoe> what vlc version ships with 12.04? (and where do I find something like this out?)
<iceroot> !info vlc precise
<trism> !info vlc precise | jadoe
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-4 (precise), package size 1359 kB, installed size 3370 kB (Only available for any all)
<ubottu> jadoe: please see above
<trism> ahh I was too slow
<iceroot> but just a second :)
<jadoe> thanks
<iceroot> jadoe: packages.ubuntu.com or "apt-cache policy packagename"
<piotr_kuna> hi there
<piotr_kuna> :)
<piotr_kuna> my pigdin is hanging after startup in 12.04 :(
<KM0201> hmm, works fine here
<Daekdroom> Sometimes pidgin's window won't show up for me. Then I kill the process and start it again.
<Daekdroom> until it works.
<Daekdroom> But it's not hanging up.
<piotr_kuna> mine is showing the list
<piotr_kuna> it logs in  i think
<piotr_kuna> but the window is frozen then
<piotr_kuna> it will be dark in a few seconds
<piotr_kuna> interesting is, i synced the ~/.pidgin directory to another machine, also 12.04, it works there
<piotr_kuna> synced back
<piotr_kuna> it does not work here
<hakermania> Hey guys. Can anyone reproduce this huge bug?
<hakermania> Right click on desktop->Change Desktop Background, wait for the window to load, and then click a random wallpaper from the list in your left. See? Background changed to the wallpaper you chose and the window 'Appearance' lost focus.
<hakermania> in your right*
<hakermania> where can I report this?
<Daekdroom> hakermania, Appearance window doesn't lose focus for me.
<hakermania> Daekdroom, are you in beta 1?
<piotr_kuna> give me a tip, how can i diagnose/repair my pidgin
<Daekdroom> I'm up-to-date
<hakermania> Daekdroom, weird, I can reproduce it and so cans the bug-reporter over here:https://bugs.launchpad.net/wallpaper-changer/+bug/950739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950739 in Wallpaper Changer "wallch stealing focus while filling in form" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Hm.. There is a gnome-control-center update available for me.
<Daekdroom> Let me test again in a minute
<hakermania> ok, thanks a lot
<Daekdroom> Still nothing.
<Daekdroom> With or without a window behind 'appearance'
<hakermania> Daekdroom, I am currently downloading updates. I'
<hakermania> ll check again in a while
<phunyguy> hello, I am having an issue with Rhythymbox and ubuntu 12.04, when my library exists on a smb share (via gvfs) - it gets through adding about 30-40 songs to the library, and then the share unmounts.
<JohnDoe_> hello
<hakermania> Daekdroom, after updating and restarting I cannot reproduce.... Weird anyway though....
<hakermania> Daekdroom, nah, it started again.... What should I do? I am up to date.
<Daekdroom> It started again?
<Daekdroom> Does that mean it did work alright for a moment?
<hakermania> Yes it did...
<hakermania> It worked fine and then I told you it worked, and then I rechecked and it does it again :(
<hakermania> Daekdroom, check this file: http://www.mediafire.com/?cmzv9ihg605t2gd
<hakermania> sorry for advertising :/
<Daekdroom> That does not happen to me, at all.
<Daekdroom> Do you set your Launcher as neverhide?
<hakermania> did you see it?
<Daekdroom> Yes, I did
<hakermania> No, launcher autohides
<Daekdroom> Hm, it's not that.
<valdur55> !pastebinit | hakermania
<ubottu> hakermania: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hakermania> valdur55, did I pasted too much text?
<ruffleS> hey guys, there's this really annoying bug I'm hoping someone's already reported it. when you drag a maximized window it doesn't follow your mouse cursor and falls way below the cursor, like half of the window is off the bottom edge of the screen. has anyone ever noticed this?
<hakermania> ruffleS, yes I have, it happens when you drag a window quickly on the edge and then you don't drop it
<hakermania> but you still drag it
<hakermania> it isn't annoying though
<valdur55> hakermania, damn i thought that was text file :)
<hakermania> valdur55, oh, np then
<valdur55> which you shared with mediafire
<ruffleS> hakermania: do you happen to know whether this bug has been already reported on launchpad by any chance?
<hakermania> ruffleS, nop, i dont know
<ruffleS> hakermania: i find it to be highly annoying
<ruffleS> ooook.. thanks
<hakermania> Can anybody else in this room reproduce the bug?
<hakermania> Daekdroom, after another restart, i cannot make it reproducable.... weird...
<phunyguy> hello folks, on my laptop, the wifi seems to slow to a chug, until i initiate a reconnect, then it works for a while at full speed, then drops to a crawl again (about 1mbit vs full g speed), the internal wifi is using the rtl8192ce module
<phunyguy> its not my router, because it does it while at work as well.
<thiebaude> hey everyone, quick question. On Ubuntu 12.04 when i have firefox open, How do I hide Unity?
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone here upgraded from 11.10 using the CD?
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  for me it is hided automatically
<[deXter]> I'm running it right now and it's taking ages at the "Removing conflicting operating system files" step.
<[deXter]> Been like 30 mins+
<thiebaude> MaWaLe, it wont go away for me
<thiebaude> when i have firefox open
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  and for other apps?
<thiebaude> yep the same
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  you have Unity 3D or 2D?
<thiebaude> 3d
<thiebaude> should i swithc to 2d?
<thiebaude> switch
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  you can try for test but i don't think that it will be the solution
<thiebaude> ok thanks for trying to help me :)
<thiebaude> brb
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  sorry ;)
<thiebaude> MaWaLe, i found it, in appearence there is an option to auto hide
<MaWaLe> thiebaude:  but it's automatically activated :o
<thiebaude> when ever i had used unity before, it was
<[deXter]> It still getting stuck there.. any ideas folks?
<thiebaude> now im going have to make a decision as to am i going to keep this
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<[deXter]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924660 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "12.04 Installer stuck on 'Removing conflicting operating system files'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ironm> one question more: can I use a 256GB SSD as follows: 1-st partition (120GB) for 11.10 and the 2-nd partition (120GB) for 12.04? The rest (16GB) as shared swap area? .. the system has already 16GB RAM and shouldn't swap (at least I hope so ;)
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, 16GB RAM doesn't need Swap at all, unless you want hibernate (then you need atleast 16GB Swap), and yes, SWAP is shared through the systems.
<Daekdroom> ooops
<Daekdroom> I meant ironm
<Daekdroom> Damn tab-completion.
<ironm> Daekdroom: for buliding of combined iso images it is sometimes not enough (I use RAM disk .. )
<FernandoMiguel> ironm: I haven't had a swap since I moved to SSD/8 gbs ram
<FernandoMiguel> ofc I loose hibernate
<Daekdroom> Oh. You don't do the usual desktop things.
<ironm> Daekdroom: / FernandoMiguel : I will not use this system as desktop (now web cache) ..only as system to create some ubuntu live images .. however I am doing it normally inj RAM disk
<FernandoMiguel> k
<gnarlin> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 beta. When I run mplayer it complains that:  mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libcdio_paranoia.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Could someone help?
<imnichol> Does anyone know what the situation is with bugs marked as diplicates of private bugs?
<gnarlin> hello?
<bjsnider> !file libcdio_paranoia.so.0
<bjsnider> !find libcdio_paranoia.so.0
<gnarlin> file watch\?v\=KMU0tzLwhbE  libcdio_paranoia.so.0
<gnarlin> watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE:   ERROR: cannot open `watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE' (No such file or directory)
<gnarlin> libcdio_paranoia.so.0: ERROR: cannot open `libcdio_paranoia.so.0' (No such file or directory)
<ubottu> Package/file libcdio_paranoia.so.0 does not exist in precise
<gnarlin> well. if mplayer is relying on this package then mplayer needs to be fixed in precise
<bjsnider> that's probably your issue in a nutshell
<gnarlin> right?
<gnarlin> so, does this mean that this is an official bug in ubuntu?
<bjsnider> it probably hasn't been rebuilt recently and cdparanoia has
<gnarlin> there was another library problem, but I symlinked it
<bjsnider> gnarlin, file a bug against mplayer in precise
<gnarlin> I can't remember what library it was though :/
<gnarlin> will do
<bjsnider> ubuntu-bug mplayer
<gnarlin> bbl
<bjsnider> it probably just needs to be rebuilt to take into account changes in some dependencies, eg. cdparanoia
<gnarlin> ok. Filed bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/951875. And now we play  the waiting game. [queue jeopardy theme music].
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951875 in mplayer (Ubuntu) "mplayer complains that libcdio_cdda.so.0 and libcdio_paranoia.so.0 are missing" [Undecided,New]
<ironm> hello. anyone around using live-builder 3.x on ubuntu? Where can I find newer live-build packages for ubuntu 11.10 than 3.0~a24-1ubuntu17 ? ... Thank you in advance for any hints ;)
<CacheMoney> I couldn't join the #ubuntu channel for some reason, so I'll ask my question on here.  I'm booting Ubuntu 11.10 from a USB on an older laptop.  I can't connect to the internet wirelessly for some reason.  Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> CacheMoney, this is not the place for Ubuntu 11.10-related questions.
<TheToff> Just checking: Is this the right place to discuss issues with the 12.04 beta build?
<TheToff> I've specifically noticed two or three very crappy things concerning the new build, and I wanted to confirm user error before I started a bug report
<TheToff> One, the partitioning portion of the installer for 12.04 incorrectly reports my Windows NTFS partition as being completely blank, and as in the 11 series, I have no wi-fi until I install and blacklist acer-wmi
<spaceneedle>  the Top utility is reporting a high cpu usage(33% at times) for compiz.
<TheToff> After setting up on a usb through Pendrive, and setting up the persistent changes file, I then set a root password using the traditional sudo passwd root command, and edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to blacklist the acer-wmi so that I can have wi-fi, but the changes are not persistent, as they are supposed to be
<TheToff> The partitioning bit on the installer is not that bad an issue, more of a minor inconvenience, as I know the approximate size of my NTFS partition, but the problems with persistent changes across reboot is a bit of a bitch, pardon my french
<TheToff> well, you must all be very busy then.
<TheToff> My apologies for disturbing you on your endless sitting.
<TheToff> Have a good day/afternoon/night
<Daekdroom> Why do some people behave like there's someone getting paid to watch this 24/7?
<itaylor57> lol
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-11
<bjsnider> good thing he stayed around long enough for someone to answer
<itaylor57> hes busy griping in ubuntu channel
<penguin42> Daekdroom: You mean you don't get paid....
<Daekdroom> penguin42, well, there are people getting paid to work on Ubuntu, but not specifically to answer questions in here.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I know! I was only joking!
<Hobart> Just did an install from the Precise Beta image onto a completely-zero'ed new SSD, telling it to use the whole disk.  Moved the SSD to a new computer, trying to boot off of it, I get Grub loading to a menu fine, grub's "ls" is able to see the ...
<Hobart> ... partition fine. But the kernel boots, and gets timeout waiting for root device, and drops me to a completely worthless initramfs busybox that has no keyboard driver loaded (kernel diag msgs show it sees USB keyboard removal/attachment, but no ...
<Hobart> ... keystrokes go to busybox)
<Hobart> any suggestions where to start troubleshooting?  Haven't found anything relevant in Google yet.
<Bobbeh> Hello
<Bobbeh> I need help or at least confirmation
<Bobbeh> I have been having trouble getting unity 3d to work, so about a week ago I completely removed 11.10 and installed 12.04. I installed the latest ati catalyst driver and set everything up and it still didnt work. Then i left it and went back to windows. 2 days ago I came back to see if it got updated or anything, and i saw that catalyst updated to 12.2 so i installed it. After installing it and rebooting. Unity finally worked, I was 
<Bobbeh> I played with it all day but I cant rememebr what exactly broke it, but i think installing the updates from update manager did
<Bobbeh> so I completely removed it and tryed again, and again, and again. For the past 2 days I have been trying everything I possibly could to get it to work again but its not
<Bobbeh> Do i have a chance at it working or did updates break it for good until its fixed again?
<Bobbeh> Anyone there?
<TheToff> Bobbeh, I was in here earlier trying to get help
<TheToff> Nothing
<Bobbeh> Wait what?
<Bobbeh> I dont know what to try anymore to get it working
<TheToff> I hear you
<Bobbeh> My exact problem is that after logging onto it, about 10 seconds in
<Bobbeh> The panels and everything show, but clicking does nothing, I cant open programs or anything its just frozen
<TheToff> No one is here to answer. They're all mentally masturbating or something
<Bobbeh> lol
<TheToff> Have you tried completely wiping out your linux install, and doing a clean install?
<micahg> TheToff: it is the weekend :P
<Bobbeh> like 20 times
<Bobbeh> literally
<Bobbeh> I tried everything
<TheToff> true, micahg
<Bobbeh> doing unity --reset doesnt give much errors except for one
<TheToff> @Bobbeh: What is it?
<Bobbeh> How do I copy it cause its long
<Bobbeh> where is the log file kept
<TheToff> micahg: Your presence allows me to assume you have familiarity with 12.04. Is that right?
<log> Bobbeh: Hi. :P
<TheToff> You can copy the terminal output
<TheToff> or if you know the name of the file, you can grep it
<Bobbeh> Its in tty1
<TheToff> log: lol
<TheToff> Okay. Select it, and do CTRL+Shift+C
<TheToff> or right click it, and you chould get a chance to copy it
<Bobbeh> its tty1 doing that does nothing
<Bobbeh> anyway it says something like could not open file and the file is Bgcachefile
<TheToff> fuck it
<Bobbeh> fuck what?
<TheToff> sorry, wrong window lol
<Bobbeh> lulzapalooza
<log> TheToff: I don't want to know...
<Bobbeh> it really pisses me off that i had it working perfectly fine
<Bobbeh> now not for hell can i get it to work
<TheToff> I hate that crap, too, Bobbeh.
<Bobbeh> ikr
<TheToff> I tried converting Backtrack 5 back to Ubuntu for the hell of it, one day, and FUBAR'd the whole thing
<log> Bobbeh: The ATI Catalyst driver always breaks Unity for me.
<log> I'm pretty sure it's a known bug.
<Bobbeh> no it doesnt even show the wallpaper if i dont use it
<Bobbeh> and when it was working, i had the driver
<Bobbeh> and the open source driver makes everything slow as hell
<log> My laptop has an AMD card, but I don't use fglrx because it is so horrible.,
<log> s/,//
<log> Let alone the driver from AMD's website, which I tried installing yesterday. It broke the entire graphics.
<Bobbeh> lol
<log> Had to clean install Ubuntu just to be able to use it again.
<Bobbeh> it loves my card
<Bobbeh> makes everything much faster
<Bobbeh> maybe i have an old open source driver version?
<log> Hmm, what's the package name?
<Bobbeh> i have no clue
<Bobbeh> xorg or something
<Bobbeh> i have to walk my dog real quick brb
<log> !package ati
<log> !package radeon
<log> Er.
<log> !info ati
<ubottu> Package ati does not exist in precise
<log> !info radeon
<ubottu> Package radeon does not exist in precise
<log> Weird.
<log> Oh.
<log> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 85 kB
<log> Bobbeh: ^ Latest version.
<log> The open source drive works perfectly on my laptop. However, I don't do gaming in Ubuntu. I have a 6630M.
<Bobbeh> k im back
<Bobbeh> checking what verison now
<Bobbeh> hey how do i check?
<log> dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Bobbeh> i have latest
<log> Hmm, weird. Which card do you have?
<Bobbeh> hd xpress 4200
<Bobbeh> do you know what bgcachefile is, cause its the only error i get
<log> Where do you get that error?
<log> Upon boot?
<Bobbeh> no when i run unity --reset
<Bobbeh> on my frozen unity screen
<Bobbeh> in tty1
 * log checks if he gets any errors.
<log> I get that also.
<log> ERROR 2012-03-10 22:33:31 unity.bghash BGHash.cpp:554 could not open file (/home/logan/.cache/unity/bgcachefile): Failed to open file '/home/logan/.cache/unity/bgcachefile': No such file or directory
<Bobbeh> hmm
<Bobbeh> yeah thats it
<Bobbeh> I also get a warnign about hud
<Bobbeh> and about glib-gobject
<Bobbeh> Im gonna try using the open source driver one time
<Bobbeh> since i actually havent tryed in a while
<log> Ok.
<log> It might be worth a shot.
<log> Since the AMD drivers technically aren't supported.
<log> And you can report a bug for the open source one if you have issues. :)
<phunyguy> is there a way to add music to your library in rhythymbox and have it actually copy the music to your library via rhythymbox?
<phunyguy> i select import, and it just adds the music to the db
<Bobbeh> k ima reset and try
<Bobbeh> brb
<log> Ok.
<phuckit> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<phuckit> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phuckit> !register /nick JesusChristSuperstar
<ubottu> phuckit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phunyguy> wow
<Bobbeh> k im back
<Bobbeh> it gave me pretty much the exact same thing as the ati drivers
<Bobbeh> except right after running unity --reset, it gave me like 6 gtk errors
<Bobbeh> warnings* sorry
<Bobbeh> log u still there?
<log> Yeah.
<log> Ah.
<log> So it froze up, you're saying?
<Bobbeh> it did the same thing as with the driver
<Bobbeh> so im guessing it doesnt matter if i use ati's or open source
<Bobbeh> except i had 6 gtk warnings
<Bobbeh> but the panels showed up and froze just like ati's driver
<Bobbeh> everything was generally the same
<Bobbeh> im starting to think compiz is to blame
<Bobbeh> hey how did you copy that error that one time, where is the log?
<Bobbeh> or how do i copy tty1?
<log> I'm here.
<log> Wait, what?
<snadge> unity window decorator is broken
<log> Bobbeh: It was in Terminal.
<snadge> so i use unity2d
<Bobbeh> oh
<log> Bobbeh: You might want to try a different GUI, like snadge suggested.
<Bobbeh> what you mean?
<log> s/GUI/DE/
<Bobbeh> Im using unity2d right now
<log> Oh, it's happening in 2D also?
<Bobbeh> but its boring and i hate it
<Bobbeh> no it dosnt happen in 2d
<snadge> its a bit like that
<log> Try KDE if you want "not boring."
<Bobbeh> KDE?
<snadge> but a working desktop without bugs thats boring.. is better than an exciting desktop with bugs ;)
<log> Very heavy graphics-wise.
<Bobbeh> kubuntu
<Bobbeh> ?
<log> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phunyguy> bugs=exciting, no?
<Bobbeh> when i had unity 3d working
<Bobbeh> it had no appearant bugs
<Bobbeh> played with it all day
<Bobbeh> just now it wont fucking work
<damo22> is unity getting canned in 12.04?
<Bobbeh> I wish ubuntu would just work without bugs, i hate windows
<phunyguy> this is a beta.
<phunyguy> bugs exist.  deal with it.
<Bobbeh> no 11.10
<Bobbeh> even more bugs
<phunyguy> you are in +2
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> +1
<Bobbeh> my mouse wouldnt even work
<Bobbeh> in 11,1
<Bobbeh> 11.10*
<log> I generally find the dev versions of Ubuntu to be more stable than the stable versions. :P
<snadge> haha
<Bobbeh> me too
<log> Probably because bugs/crashes are fixed more quickly.
<Bobbeh> 12.04 has my mouse working correctly, I had unity working at one point, and just feels less buggy
<damo22> can someone tell me is unity gone in 12.04 i dont want to download it just to find out
<Bobbeh> its not
<log> damo22: Still there. Not going away any time soon.
<Bobbeh> still here
<phunyguy> you are more than welcome to contribute some working code.
<Bobbeh> haha you're phuny
<damo22> unity is such a pos i am considering moving to debian
<log> damo22: There are other DEs available for Ubuntu.
<log> You don't have to use Unity.
<phunyguy> you can also use regular gnome3 in ubuntu
<Bobbeh> oh log, does gnome work for you?
<Bobbeh> I get the same thing as unity
<log> gnome-shell?
<Bobbeh> yeah
<damo22> i have tried doing that but the default themes look crap in gnome shell
<Bobbeh> the newest one
<phunyguy> so dont use the default theme
<log> gnome-shell looks like crap on my computer.
<log> Like, nothing like the Gnome3 screenshots.
<log> I think Ambience doesn't work or something.
<Bobbeh> it deos the same thing as unity for me, the top bar shows but i cant click anything
<damo22> something is broken in gnome shell its sluggish and looks awful
<Bobbeh> kde is huge, taking forever
<log> damo22++
<log> Bobbeh: Yes, yes it is. Would you rather have something more lightweight?
<log> There's also XFCE, LXDE...
<Bobbeh> idk
<log> xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop, respectively, are the package names for those
<Bobbeh> I like unity but obvioiusly thats not wokring
<log> Very lightweight DEs.
<Bobbeh> I hate lubuntu
<Bobbeh> Ill try xubunut
<log> Try XFCE, you might like it.
<Bobbeh> k
<phunyguy> meh xfce gave me problems
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> especially when customizing the look
<Bobbeh> its beta
<Bobbeh> deal with it...lol jk
<damo22> i dont feel the need to downgrade to a lightweight release just because gnome minus unity doenst work properly in ubuntu.... debian will let me install gnome3
<Bobbeh> whats the diff between debian and ubuntu
<Bobbeh> im  not going to try it cuz i dont have cds or flash drives
<Bobbeh> and as far as i know there is no wubi like installer for it
<damo22> different distro, more flexibility
<log> The two are very similar.
<Bobbeh> thats what i thought
<log> Debian releases are more spread apart.
<Bobbeh> I cant even tell a difference
<phunyguy> i'm not talking about the beta... lol
<log> Debian doesn't coddle you as much.
<log> Less hardware support by default, I believe.
<Bobbeh> that sucketh
<Bobbeh> ive known ubuntu too long
<log> I could be wrong, though... It's just based on my friends' experiences with it.
<Bobbeh> if it had a wubi like installer to dual boot with windows
<Bobbeh> i would try it
<phunyguy> i started as a red hat guy, and now fedora is a pile.
<phunyguy> :)
<log> Bobbeh: I've tried switching from Ubuntu, but I've just become so accustomed to APT, etc., that I can't get away from it. :P
<damo22> hehe
<log> And the IRC community is awesome for Ubuntu.
<Bobbeh> btw i fucking hate windows
<damo22> but debian uses apt
<phunyguy> i think foul language may be frowned upon here, Bobbeh
<Bobbeh> kde is 50%
<log> damo22: Well, yes.
<Bobbeh> well please excuse my dear aunt sally
<phunyguy> i don't frown upon it, but be careful.
<Bobbeh> k
<phunyguy> turd... ll
<phunyguy> lol*
<Bobbeh> its phuny cuz i hate foul language
<log> damo22: What I love about Ubuntu is that it is more than an OS; it is a community. I always get help when I need help, and I never feel scared to comment on bugs, etc. The devs are very welcoming.
<Bobbeh> yet i use it online
<Bobbeh> i hate it irl
<damo22> log: i guess so
<phunyguy> sounds like an act irl or online
<phunyguy> just sayin'
<Bobbeh> what?
<phunyguy> one of them is an act that means
<phunyguy> but I digress
<Bobbeh> im too stupid to understand
<Bobbeh> im only 16  btw
<phunyguy> makes sense
<Bobbeh> lul
<Bobbeh> being 16 sucks
<log> Bobbeh: Just turned 17. :P
<Bobbeh> being 17 sucks
<Bobbeh> life just sucks in general
<Bobbeh> Ok, when you think about childhood memories do you get this unique feeling?
<Bobbeh> Remember when 5 minutes felt like an hour?
<phunyguy> i was 16 in 1996...
<Bobbeh> i was born in 1996
 * phunyguy feels old
<phunyguy> and yes 16-17 sucks.   no freedom.
<log> Well, I have a car.
<Bobbeh> phuny, have you turned into an adult yet?
<Bobbeh> Im too poor to afford a car
<Bobbeh> hah!
<Bobbeh> lol jk
<Bobbeh> sucks for the people who really are too poor
<Bobbeh> but i havent gotten my liscense yet
<phunyguy> meh... adult-hood is overrated
<phunyguy> the only good thing is if you have a good career.
<Bobbeh> honestly true adults are different
<phunyguy> I got lucky and do.
<Bobbeh> children live, and take in everything as a new experience
<phunyguy> did some Navy time, etc.
<Bobbeh> teens want to be children again
<Bobbeh> QUICK, kdm or lightdm?
<log> ?
<phunyguy> for KDE, kdm
<Bobbeh> the install of kubuntu just finished
<Bobbeh> and its asking whicih
<log> Oh.
<Bobbeh> ok thanks
<phunyguy> sucker...
<log> "LightDM will probably replace KDM in Kubuntu 12.04"
<Bobbeh> ...
<Bobbeh> too late now
<log> Haha. I'm sure both are fine.
<log> KDM is probably more stable.
<Bobbeh> lol
<Bobbeh> k
<phunyguy> :)
<Bobbeh> http://www.truthcontest.com/entries/the-present-universal-truth/
<Bobbeh> dont read that, waste of your time
<Bobbeh> omg 90% of the chat is bobbeh
<Bobbeh> ima slow down on the talking
<phunyguy> it happens
<phunyguy> because this is a support channel.
<phunyguy> there is an off-topic variant...
<Bobbeh> ikr, im just blabbing
<Bobbeh> this one time i was playing an online game, and i started talking to some random, and he ended up telling me he had a wife
<Bobbeh> and i was like, does it feel nice to have sex with her?
<phunyguy> tread lightly
<Bobbeh> and at first he gave me a lecture about how its personal
<Bobbeh> and then he was like, yes it is nice
<Bobbeh> true or not?
<Fyodorovna> Bobbeh, this is a family channel, and precise support #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatter.
<phunyguy> I would imagine if it wasnt, then there would be an iminent divorce
<Bobbeh> ok fyodo
<Bobbeh> kde just finished also so ill brb
<phunyguy> cya in quassel
<phunyguy> or whatever kde has now
<phunyguy> so since the new default media player for ubuntu is rhythymbox, I need some help.  I like Banshee, but I like to stay with what is 100% supported.  Is there a way to import music to your library with rhythymbox and have it actually copy the files to your library folder?
<phunyguy> currently it only adds the music to the database, keeping it in the original path
<almoxarife> who used to use dnsmasq who knows how to make the changes needed to 12.04 to get dnsmasq running as previous? kubuntu edition
<almoxarife> I like the idea of builtin dnsmasq, I just want my old config back
<magn3ts> Will Precise have Shell 3.3 or will we be stuck with 3.2?
<micahg> well ,it'll be 3.4 or 3.2, some people are trying for 3.4, but it's not certain yet
<magn3ts> oh, are odd numbereds unstable?
<micahg> yep
<magn3ts> Cooliolio, didn't realize that.
<magn3ts> Well, I'll be in the hoping for 3.4 :) though it is an LTS
<phunyguy> this seems to be a non-conventional LTS release
<phunyguy> adding a couple new things
<micahg> magn3ts: you can track bug 941755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941755 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-shell/mutter to 3.3.90" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941755
<Bobbeh> hello im back
<Bobbeh> log u still there?
<log> Yes.
<Bobbeh> i installed kde
<Bobbeh> all the effects and everything worked, so im gonna go out and say that unity not working is purely a bug and will be fixed soon
<Bobbeh> then again, i dont think it uses compiz. so compiz being the problem is still valid
<Bobbeh> also, i hate kde
<Bobbeh> its ugly, even with its theming engine, i hate the layout, the design, everything. Too windows like.
<Bobbeh> now i dont know how in the world to uninstall
<Bobbeh> I could just remove my ubuntu and reinstall it, but it takes really long and for the 21st time, its starting to get anoyying
<Bobbeh> when i try to uninstall it using a command I found online, it says
<Bobbeh> Virtual packages like 'kdepim-groupware' can't be removed
<Bobbeh> Virtual packages like 'plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus' can't be removed
<log> Bobbeh: You're trying to remove Kubuntu?
<Bobbeh> yeah
<Bobbeh> by runnning this long command
<Bobbeh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105888/how-to-completly-uninstall-kde-and-its-packages-from-12-04
<log> You might want to clean install. Removing a DE gets messy.
<Bobbeh> ugh
<Bobbeh> gonna take fo eva
<Bobbeh> but ok
<Bobbeh> what was that other DE you were talking about
<Bobbeh> was it xubuntu?
<Bobbeh_> brb
<Bobbeh> hey log
<Bobbeh> which do you reccomend, the beta 1 of precise, or the current build?
<log> Same thing, basically.
<Bobbeh> k
<Bobbeh> im so tired
<Bobbeh> its 115
<Bobbeh> what kind of music do yo listen to?
<log> It's 1:16 AM for me. :P
<log> Ubuntu startup sounds, naturally.
<log> They're bangin'.
<Bobbeh> lul
<Bobbeh> thisll work right?
<Bobbeh> http://forum.image-line.com/viewtopic.php?t=3075
<Bobbeh> even though its like 5 years old?
<Bobbeh> wup gotta reboot
<Bobbeh> brb
<pasodj> hi, anyone here?
 * valdur55 is away: I'm busy
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/644198 be fixed soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644198 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Ubuntu LIve Cd does not enable bluetooth before choice menu in live-cd" [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> hot_wheelz, as the link shows, a fix has been released
<hot_wheelz> bazhang, I tried installing 11.1o from livecd earlier today no joy with blue-tooth detection
<almoxarife> ok, so now that everyone finds 'dnsmasq' the sexy answer to caching I was wondering where I am suppose to make the changes to dnsmasq.conf (does not exist)?
<almoxarife> ok, so now that everyone finds 'dnsmasq' the sexy answer to caching I was wondering where I am suppose to make the changes to dnsmasq.conf (does not exist)? kubuntu 12.04
<almoxarife> where it seems like one might (/var/run/nm-dnsmasq.conf) any changes made don't stick
<bazhang> hot_wheelz, its been fixed in precise, which is what this channel is for 12.04
<hot_wheelz> noted the fix sorry
<jokerdino> bug 9577757
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 9577757 could not be found
<jokerdino> bug 957757
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 957757 could not be found
<jokerdino> bug 947757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947721 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #947757 gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_column_setup_sort_column_id_callback()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947721
<bazhang> !find php
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, php-pear, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli, php5-common, php5-curl, php5-dbg, php5-dev, php5-gd (and 224 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> info php5
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for any all)
<eruditehermit> hey, does anyone know a workaround for the gnome-shell battery meter problem?
<ironhalik> hmm guys, Ive got a problem
<ironhalik> I want to bind a script to fn key
<ironhalik> and it wont let me :)
<dr_willis> make the key do somthing like 'xterm -e /path/to/script'    perhaps? to see if its working
<ironhalik> hmm, binding it like that make no difference
<ironhalik> the original function of the key, is to change the aspect ratio from 16/10 to 4/3
<ironhalik> when I usi it, the cursor blinks and nothing happens
<glosoli> working fine here
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> you do chmod +x that script ?
<ironhalik> sure
<ironhalik> of I bind it to, lets say, ctrl + alt + shift + s
<ironhalik> it works
<glosoli> what are you trying to bind it to ?
<ironhalik> fn + display
<ironhalik> its a dells thing
<glosoli> does it even finds your key
<glosoli>  ?
<ironhalik> well, yeah
<ironhalik> it says its 'Display'
<ironhalik> and the keycode is 233
<glosoli> Strange are you sure you made it executable ?
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> I got it aliased too
<ironhalik> I think it has some hardcoded function
<ironhalik> and since my script uses dpms force off
<ironhalik> which faiels when theres other input
<ironhalik> then the hardcoded function brakes the script
<ironhalik> btw, anyone noticed situation when the PC completely freezes, all CPU cores at full, and disk reading/writing constantly?
<ironhalik> it may be related to google chrome
<atengesdal> Hello, running 12.04 and I can't get inSSIDer to work, can anyone help?
<atengesdal> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'MetaGeek.inSSIDer.Extensions.Graphs.View.ChannelView' from assembly 'MetaGeek.inSSIDer.Extensions.Graphs, Version=0.1.1.429, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<glosoli> ironhalik: nah didin't noticed that
<ironhalik> yeah, Im not sure of its something with Ubuntu, or with my ghetto ssd
<ironhalik> considering it causes, or is caused by, constant drive activity
<atengesdal> Hello, running 12.04 and I can't get inSSIDer to work, can anyone help?
<glosoli> ironhalik: heard there are some problems with SSD yesterday some person was calling for help :)
<ironhalik> oh, I should look around the launchpad
<ironhalik> hmm, I realised I forgot to add discard to my desktop pc
<ironhalik> linux could do that by default
<ironhalik> since, like, three years ago
<atengesdal> anyone here knows anything about inSSIDer?
<ironhalik> used it once or twice, but thats it
<almoxarife> anyone else caught in the dnsmasq dilemma? can't configure it anymore in 12.04? if you have any info I would appreciate it
<dr_willis> never really used dnsmasq
<dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<penguin42> almoxarife: 12.04 has an autoconfigured one that runs just on the local interface autostarted by network manager
<almoxarife> penguin42: that's the problem, I can't find where to re-configure it to my settings, settings I have tweaked for about 3 yrs
<penguin42> almoxarife: I think it might be possible to turn the automatic one off
<almoxarife> penguin42: if you know how please share brother, I don't see it
<penguin42> almoxarife: I've not tried it, but...... in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf on 12.04 is the line    dns=dnsmasq      that wasn't there in older ones
<penguin42> almoxarife: I'd try taking it out and reboot and see what happens
<almoxarife> penguin42: I saw that
<dr_willis> so dnsmasq is being used by default?
<penguin42> dr_willis: Yeh
<almoxarife> dr_willis: yeap
<almoxarife> which is sweet if one can have it suit their purposes too
<dr_willis> id be happy if it just made finding samba shares on the LAN work better. :P
<almoxarife> penguin42: I am trying to configure the running process, if I remove it I am thinking I am not going to get anywhere
<penguin42> almoxarife: Well in stuff before 12.04 there wasn't anything running already, so what I'm guessing is if you stop NetworkManager starting it's own (by the thing I suggested) then you would do what you did previously
<almoxarife> I installed 'dnsmasq' after the install, I kept getting a 'port 53 already being used', never thought dnsmasq would have gone default, and the conf file I do see is vapor-ware like making changes to 'resolve.conf' in 11.10
<dr_willis> how did you install it.. if it was allready installed? :)
<almoxarife> penguin42: your idea is as good as any right now
<dr_willis> or is it an alternative to dnsmasq thats using the same name?
<penguin42> dr_willis: No, it's really dnsmasq
<penguin42> dr_willis: Started by NetworkManager, which generates it's own config file in a tmp directory
<almoxarife> dr_willis: the installed package is 'dnsmasq-base', you can install 'dnsmasq'
<dr_willis> holey dynamic dns masqs batman! :P
<almoxarife> but then you got a deamon trying to use a port 12.04 does not allow
<almoxarife> penguin42: you might have the right idea, I am going to try it
<almoxarife> penguin42: you the man/woman, remarking the line keeps dnsmasq from starting and I still have dns from ??? don't care, I can install my version back, I assume now, thanks for the help
<penguin42> almoxarife: No problem; and there is this page I just found linked from the Beta release notes that suggests the same: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<almoxarife> penguin42: sort of leaves you hanging (the link), I am one of those people who want to use a local cache, but good info, thnks
<penguin42> almoxarife: Well, the bottom question/answer gives the same one I just gave you - I guess they could tweak their question a bit - but same answer :-)
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/714956/ < My system can not see the 4 2TB sata drives connected to the 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller
<airtonix> it can when i enter the bios setup, and when it progresses to through the POST screens. however entering the kernel.... it disapears because i can not force it to use ahci driver
<airtonix> bios is setup to use ahci btw
<penguin42> airtonix: Please bug report it - can you boot off cd/thumb drive and get to the installer?
<airtonix> i can boot from usb on that machine, yes
<legodude> hi everyone, my laptop is no longer suspending when I close the lid, any hints for debugging?
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> we all know about  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JohnNapster> it would be wonderful to have  sudo apt-get dist-downgrade
<JohnNapster> do you agree?
<JohnNapster> i'm on Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 1  and I find it very unstable, so instead of reinstalling the whole 11.10 version, I would just like to do a little  sudo apt-get dist-downgrade
<JohnNapster> but since this command (dist-downgrade) does not exist (yet?), i would love to know what's the easiest way to downgrade to Ubuntu 11.10   ??
<tsimpson> you find a BETA unstable, stop the presses!!
<tsimpson> short answer is, grab a 11.10 install CD and reinstall
<tsimpson> long answer is, don't use development software when you want stability. dual-boot or use a VM if you don't have a test machine you're willing to have not working for a while
<penguin42> JohnNapster: There is no downgrade
<penguin42> JohnNapster: If you need to downgrade you'll have to reinstall - however, can you explain in what way it's unstable - those need filing as bugs so they can have a chance of being fixed for release
<penguin42> tsimpson: Well it's a beta not an alpha
<tsimpson> and it's beta not stable
<Shubham> hey can anyone provide me link to download ubuntu 12.04
<oCean> Shubham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Shubham> ocean thanks :)
<Shubham> oCean, :) thanks
<Shubham> oCean, so is it stable can i use it now only?
<oCean> Shubham: no, it's beta, not stable
<oCean> expect trouble
<Shubham> oCean, ohh kk but it release date is close so can i expect some stability fron it? :P
<oCean> Shubham: it still 7 weeks to release date. Yes it's beta, yes it's supposed to be more stable than Alpha, but that's why there is a beta testing period
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows how to fix the alt+tab problem ?
<penguin42> When people say 'it's not stable' - please be more specific - does it crash? Does it misrender stuff? Does something specific not work
<airtonix> penguin42: when i do eventually boot into a liveusb was there something specific you would have me run in order to submit usefull information
<penguin42> airtonix: OK, have you got a launchpad account? If you have then in a terminal   run    ubuntu-bug linux     and follow the instructions
<airtonix> penguin42: ok
<penguin42> airtonix: That'll record all your machine details into launchpad
<FernandoMiguel> when I was just finally liking Unity
<airtonix> penguin42: but jsut so i'm sure on this, the pastebin i provided was supposed to disable pata-marvel and use ahci instead right?
<airtonix> FernandoMiguel: there's a problem with alt+tab?
<penguin42> airtonix: Sorry, I missed that pastebin - where?
<FernandoMiguel> airtonix: I can't alt+tab anymore
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/714956/
<airtonix> gah
<airtonix> penguin42: http://dpaste.com/714958/
<almoxarife> http://torrentfreak.com/piratebox-takes-file-sharing-off-the-radar-and-offline-for-next-to-nothing-120311/
<almoxarife> wrong channel, sorry
<airtonix> not yet you're not
<oCean> it's not stable because of quite a long list of all sorts of issues (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04)
<penguin42> airtonix: OK, so I've not seen that rune before
<ironhalik> Hmm, theres something really wrong with precise right now, for me at least
<ironhalik> every couple of minutes, it completely freezes for abourt 30 seconds
<ironhalik> it may be Unity
<FernandoMiguel> ironhalik: what GPU?
<penguin42> ironhalik: can you pastebin the output of dmesg after a hang
<ironhalik> FernandoMiguel: Intel IGP, 950 c
<ironhalik> sorry, one was right now
<ironhalik> 950 chipset
<ironhalik> so kinda oldish, but worked nice on 11.10
<ironhalik> sec, ill paste dmesg, theres something there
<ironhalik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/879023/
<penguin42> ironhalik: Is that it - could you pastebin the whole dmesg?
<penguin42> ironhalik: If you're getting one of those on every time it pauses, then there seems to be a disagreement with your disc controller
<ironhalik> yeah, I hqad some problems when formatting the drive
<ironhalik> couldnt remove swap partition
<ironhalik> its flashbased, without trim, so when I was installing 64 bit, I zeroed it via dd
<ironhalik> like when you do with the old SSDs
<FernandoMiguel> alt+f4 isn't working either
<FernandoMiguel> but the key is set
<penguin42> ironhalik: Can you pastebin a full dmesg?  I don't know much about SSDs but lets see what we can see
<ironhalik> sorry, had to reboot this time
<ironhalik> penguin42: theres no point, other parts of dmesg are regarding my wifi only
<penguin42> ironhalik: Odd, it normally contains all the kernel boot info
<ironhalik> well, ok Ill paste the whole output
<ironhalik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/879053/
<ironhalik> can I run fsck on mounted filesystem?
<ironhalik> oh, I can but I shouldn't
<penguin42> ironhalik: it doesn't give sane results when it's mounted and you really mustn't let it try and fix anything
<penguin42> ironhalik: So, those boot messages look OK, normal Intel ATA controller - although I've never seen anyone running off a compact flash before
<penguin42> ironhalik: I'd probably try using something like hdparm to see if I could knock it down one UDMA speed
<ironhalik> it runs at full speed, 80 megs read and ~20 write
<penguin42> ironhalik: except when it goes wrong!
<ironhalik> but the write is acting funny, the first 1/3 of the test it runs at 30meg, then drops to 20
<penguin42> ironhalik: that fragment from when it goes wrong shows a timeout (which is probably why everything hangs for 30seconds)
<ironhalik> ok, bbl, Ill work on it with my desktop around :)
<ironhalik> thanks
<Siarom> hen-files e hud are redundant operations? hud can find files also!
<Siarom> no?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else have a problem where closing their laptop lid won't initiate suspend?  It's set to do so within my power settings.
<FunnyLookinHat> I wasn't sure if I should submit a device-specific regression bug.
<itaylor57> just upped my system from 4 G to 8G
<penguin42> I thought suspend on 12.04 only got enabled on a small set of machines - but I don't know the details
<itaylor57> penguin42, i think that is hibernate,have to be whitelisted
<itaylor57> suspend works fine for me
<penguin42> oh ok
<FernandoMiguel> oh really?
<itaylor57> but i could be wrong, i just know that hibernate is not an option on my install
<Hobart> ...welp, if anyone else should report the same issue/behavior I did, booting off a live CD, mounting and chrooting to the install, mounting /dev /sys and /proc, then doing a full apt update/upgrade/dist-upgrade fixed it, fwiw.
<FunnyLookinHat> Suspend works fine for me when I choose it from the gear icon - it just doesn't do it automatically when I close my screen.
<itaylor57> FunnyLookinHat, did you set it to suspend in the power settings?
<itaylor57> i.e. when lid is closed
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, Yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> I think it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/862813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862813 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Managment settings are being ignored" [High,Confirmed]
<itaylor57> well mine works
<sima_> Hello all!
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, What brand/model laptop?
<FunnyLookinHat> Howdy sima_
<sima_> Hi
<sima_> Who what may say about mine problem?
<FunnyLookinHat> Just ask away - if someone knows an answer they'll respond :)
<sima_> Ok, another question
<sima_> Who use custom GTK theme s
<sima_> themes on 12.04 ?
<pangolin> sima_ : just ask your actual support question and if someone can answer they will.
<sima_> Oh
<sima_> When I using GTK theme Ambianse DS Blue in Settings windows background are gray and text color - white.Therefore it merges
<the-penguin> Anyone have trouble logging in with LighDM?
<sima_> I have troubbles with random-time logout
<the-penguin> hmm, It's just my admin account and just LightDM
<the-penguin> if I launch gdm via tty interface everything works fine
<jbicha> sima_: the theme probably needs to be updated for GTK 3.3/3.4, you can ask the theme developer about it
<the-penguin> maybe, the odd thing is that I can still log into the guest accounts with LightDM, it's just my admin account
<sima_> Thanks
<trism> the-penguin: what sort of trouble? do you notice anything strange in the logs in /var/log/lightdm/ ?
<sima_> Who use Cinnamon?
<sima_> What there with translations? Who knows?
<the-penguin> hmm, as of now the lightdm.log file is empty, I did a backtrace earlier and submitted a bug on launchpad
<the-penguin> If I read it right there seems to be a kernel issue when ever lightdm crashes
<trism> the-penguin: what's the bug number?
<the-penguin> just one second
<trism> the-penguin: no rush, just curious to see the backtrace
<the-penguin> Bug #952442 or #951794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952442 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952442
<the-penguin> they're both the same problem, with different packages target by apport
<trism> the-penguin: thanks
<penguin42> the-penguin: There are a whole bunch of files in /var/log/lightdm - x-0.log might be interesting if you think it's the X dying
<the-penguin> okay, just one second, i'll check it out
<the-penguin> i've been looking at the auth.log and the problem seems to appear there as well
<the-penguin> sessions opening and closing for both my account and for lightdm
<penguin42> the-penguin: If you check there is no actual password in there then it's probably best to just attach the lot from there
<the-penguin> withing several seconds
<ActionParsnip> Any guake user here. I'm missing the new tab button in the bottom right and wondered if I was alone?
<trism> the-penguin: did you try any other sessions other than the xterm session?
<the-penguin> yes, all sessions won't launch with the admin account, including the xterm
<the-penguin> everything launches fine though if gdm is used
<itaylor57> FunnyLookinHat, lemur system76
<ActionParsnip> System76 ftw
<andrewaclt> Is OpenJDK included by default in 12.04? Or some other JRE?
<ActionParsnip> andrewaclt: yes openjdk
<andrewaclt> I've searched for "openjdk" "java runtime" "java jre" "jre" and I don't see anything in the ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-java, default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, ecj-gcj, gcj-4.6-jdk, gcj-4.6-jre, gcj-4.6-jre-headless, gcj-jdk, gcj-jre (and 1355 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<andrewaclt> I guess I want default-jdk
<ironhalik> apt-get install default-jdk
<andrewaclt> lol yep thanks
<ironhalik> apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk, too
<ironhalik> :>
<andrewaclt> heh
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: will need sudo ;-)
<the-penguin> are there no debugging symbols for lightdm?
<trism> the-penguin: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/lightdm/
<the-penguin> trism: thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, Well of course the Lemur works! ( I work at System76 )
<itaylor57> FunnyLookinHat, i really like it
<ActionParsnip> do any guake users have the new tab button missing in the bottom right of the window?
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, sweet!  I'm glad you do!
<FernandoMiguel> anyone can test this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/896547?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896547 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Android SDK requires libncurses5:i386 in 64bits" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<decaf> is your aptitude blue too?
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: the deb will need tweaking to use the 64bit one
<FernandoMiguel> ActionParsnip: :-\
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> where are groups at in 12.04?
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<Roasted> I want to add myself to a group but I don't see how
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: /etc/group as always...
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: sudo usermod -a -G groupname user
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no, it used to be in the gui
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, it was just removed?
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIK we no longer support groups :)
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: no idea, always used the cli as its so simple
<FernandoMiguel> at least for desktop level
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: why would we not?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, simple is besides the point. Point is I'm questioning why certain functionality was removed.
<Roasted> FernandoMiguel, why?
<FernandoMiguel> it's all done by apport or what ever is called
<Roasted> that makes absolutely no sense
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: then report a bug
<bjsnider> just use the frigging command line
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, that's why I'm here, to see if it's expected behavior or not.
<FernandoMiguel> it's not a but, it's a feature
<Roasted> bjsnider, see above.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: i'd report it anyway
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, well sometimes they move options around. I didn't want to report it if it was simply moved elsewhere.
<Roasted> FernandoMiguel, how is that a feature.
<Roasted> FernandoMiguel, that's a feature being removed.
<Roasted> FernandoMiguel, that is in no way shape or form a feature.
<jbicha> Roasted: install gnome-system-tools
<jbicha> Roasted: most people will be fine with User Accounts which lets you set a user as Administrator or not
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: please don't file bugs against ubuntu-docs unless they're actually ubuntu-docs bugs
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: it used to be the proper way to add notes to documentation
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: what documentation mentions the Android SDK?
<FernandoMiguel> :|
<FernandoMiguel> we do have wiki/help pages for it
<FernandoMiguel> but!
<FernandoMiguel> release notes need to contain the alert if it's "broken" on release date
<Roasted> jbicha, gnome-system-tools provides a gui way to manage groups?
<Roasted> hm, it's already installed....
<jbicha> Roasted: yes, it will installs users-admin which is the old tool you're used to
<Roasted> what's it listed in the menu as?
<Roasted> ah, users and groups?
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> that's pretty stupid
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: the wiki is editable with only a Launchpad account ;-)
<Roasted> a whole other gui with only that as the difference?
<Roasted> that's a fail
<jbicha> Roasted: no, from a UI perspective it's "deprecated" but it still works
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: I can edit the wiki, but I can't edit the release notes :)
<Roasted> jbicha, so what's the future for gui's that manage groups?
<Roasted> jbicha, is there none?
<Roasted> I just don't see why you'd make another gui for that and remove functionality. That screams Mac so badly to me. :(
<bjsnider> that would be of questionable value
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: actually that's a wiki too, but it's already mentioned (maybe not clearly) as part of the multiarch switch
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrades
<bjsnider> most people who edit group settings are doing so from the cli
<FernandoMiguel> thank you
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: the limitation remains: google's android SDK won't run if user doesn't install a i386 lib :\
<Roasted> bjsnider, again, still stupid
<Roasted> very disappointing
<bjsnider> i don't see why
<bjsnider> there are already 2 different ways to edit groups without a gui
<Roasted> at least on mac I have an acl sort of listing for the folder
<Roasted> I can just say, these 3 people, you have access to this folder without giving 777 rights
<Roasted> and that works on mac
<Roasted> without giving all 3 users a gruop, then assigning that group to the folder
<Roasted> but in ubuntu, that doesn't exist. there is no acl, so the group thing was a nice work around.
<Roasted> don't get me wrong, I'm a terminal junkie, but this creates a nightmare for me when training at work on this stuff.
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: my opinion is that that is a Google problem since it's not part of Ubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> I agree
<FernandoMiguel> hence why I filed on their BTS too
<FernandoMiguel> and why I would like our release-notes to refer it
<FernandoMiguel> but ill restest on a clean system and add to ubuntu wiki android page about it, instead
<jbicha> I don't think there is a bug tracker for the release notes
<FernandoMiguel> so how do we track what is needed to be added to it ?
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> a tag?
<bjsnider> Roasted, you're really asking for a feature that we probably should have
<bjsnider> forget about the groups part of the argument. that is weak
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: it's a wiki so you either do it yourself or ask in #ubuntu-release
<Roasted> bjsnider, I'm not understanding your angle. Are you saying we should have some sort of ACL ability like Mac has?
<bjsnider> Roasted, yes
<jbicha> that's just my opinion, the Ubuntu Docs team is so small that we can't really take care of other stuff too
<Roasted> bjsnider, I agree.
<Roasted> bjsnider, I used the groups as a work around, hence my frustration when ti was removed since we didn't have the ACL type of setup to begin with.
<bjsnider> another workaround is 777 permissions
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> because that's a logical solution
<bjsnider> no, i said it's a workaround, not a solution
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: http://blog.dreamhost.com/2012/03/08/pesky-permissions/
<airtonix> Roasted: re : group management > i agree.
<leftyfb> I put 12.04 back to classic gnome ... how do I enable right-clicking items in the Applications menu so I can add them to the desktop and/or panel?
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: in the mean time if you copy the files from /usr/share/applications to the desktop, it will work
<leftyfb> yep, I know that
<leftyfb> and 4 other ways of accomplishing the same goal .. none of which are user friendly
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: was only a workaround til you get an answer. I'm not a mind reader so I wasn't aware you knew other ways. Jeez
<FernandoMiguel> leftyfb: it's not meant to be user friendly. it's meant for users to use Unity :)
<leftyfb> Unity is not user friendly
<leftyfb> or productive
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: could just use xfce, no unity there and it feels a lot like Gnome2
<FernandoMiguel> to me it is
<FernandoMiguel> after 3 cycles of getting better
<FernandoMiguel> I used to feel it wasnt
<FernandoMiguel> you just need to tweak it a bit to your way! ccsm to the rescue
<leftyfb> FernandoMiguel: sorry, I don't like the coolaid
<FernandoMiguel> give it a good try
<FernandoMiguel> took me 18 months too :)
<leftyfb> I have
<leftyfb> many times
<FernandoMiguel> in 12.04 ?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> it's garbage
<FernandoMiguel> cause 11.x sucked
<FernandoMiguel> I would disagree
<FernandoMiguel> but you are intile to your opinion :)
<leftyfb> good thing this is a linux community
<leftyfb> or used t obe
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: 'entitled'
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, I noticed the typo :)
<FernandoMiguel> uncommon word on my vocabulary :P
<leftyfb> so ... right-clicking the Applications menu is another feature removed from Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: in gnome, maybe
<FernandoMiguel> it was already in 11.10 I think
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: works here in LXDE
<ActionParsnip> leftyfb: so not removed from Ubuntu, as you say
<FernandoMiguel> I don't want to start a word war, but using another WM/DE isn't exactly the aim of Ubuntu (for human beings)
<FernandoMiguel> it's more of an option of linux
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: why not? Kubuntu and Xubuntu exist and are equally supported
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, you know what he meant when he said "ubuntu" and it wasn't lxde
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<trism> either way, it wasn't ubuntu that removed, it was removed upstream http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/commit/?id=c1ab7e84f6478a826a746d5999d95f2fcbe13d4f
<jbicha> by the way, you can just drag shortcuts from the Applications menu to the panel or the desktop
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: ubuntu is the distro, you can use all manner of desktops in ubuntu
<bjsnider> not the point
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: I am using ubuntu, and I can right click the menu and add icons to the desktop. That's the point
<bjsnider> he didn't come in here to ask about lxde
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: he said the functionality was 'removed from linux' which it's not
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: removed from gnome.....maybe so
<bjsnider> removed from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: its not
<ActionParsnip> ok removed from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> but its not removed from ubuntu as I can do it and I am using ubuntu
<bjsnider> you're using lubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> is he ?
<FernandoMiguel> did he change DE?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: its ubuntu minimal + lxde
<FernandoMiguel> or just WM ?
<FernandoMiguel> I guess neither :P
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: i didn't install the lubuntu metapackage so my system still says ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu!= gnome
<bjsnider> it really is
<bjsnider> to be honest
<bjsnider> it's unity with gnome underneath
<FernandoMiguel> no, its unity :)
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: its not, ubuntu is the OS, gnome is just the default DE in the gnome based ubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> the OS is GNU/Linux :D
<ActionParsnip> yeah, but ubuntu is still the distro, no matter which DE you choose
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<bjsnider> mark shuttleworth's own definition of ubuntu is that it is based on gnome
<FernandoMiguel> or at least it was.... in the past
<ActionParsnip> but the underlying OS is 100% identical. The gui on top does not transform it into something drastically differet
<FernandoMiguel> I'm sure his view on the distro has changed a lot in the last 3 cycles
<FernandoMiguel> ActionParsnip: I would disagree
<bjsnider> no, he still says it's gnome with a different shell
<FernandoMiguel> since it's being made to be used with touch
<ActionParsnip> its the same X server, drivers and kernel
<FernandoMiguel> and cross devices
<ActionParsnip> 100% identicl
<ActionParsnip> changing some default apps and the DE doesn't make it a whole lot different
<ActionParsnip> its still ubuntu
<yofel> if ubuntu is gnome with a different shell, then I wonder when "gnome" became "a shell, file manager and some other software that don't have much in common with each other than the gui toolkit developed by the same people"
<bjsnider> i think that's an impossible case to make
<bjsnider> yofel, you use kubuntu
<yofel> well, I used gnome in the past, and that ^ definition definitely wasn't was gnome was back then
<yofel> *what gnome was
<bjsnider> back when?
<yofel> jaunty?
<yofel> something like that
<ActionParsnip> its like when people say "I hate oneiric" and when asked why it's because they dislike Unity (which is fine) but Unity is only default installed in one of the 4 fully supported variants of ubuntu available...
<ActionParsnip> so they don't hate oneiric, they hate unity
<bjsnider> yofel, what are you trying to say? i don't understand
<bjsnider> gnome used to be less ambitious?
<FernandoMiguel> lefty has left :) you guys can relax again :D
<bjsnider> i don't really care
<ActionParsnip> I'm glad gnome did something bold tbh :)
<yofel> I'm not saying that, gnome by itself is fine - but mark saying that ubuntu is gnome with "just" a different shell doesn't make sense
<bjsnider> i want to argue about it anyway
<bjsnider> yofel, but you're not arguing that he said it?
<FernandoMiguel> aahha
<bjsnider> because i can go out and get the quote
<FernandoMiguel> I'll be on the sidelines ;)
<yofel> I'm not, I know he said it
<bjsnider> in earlier distros the default apps were gnome and the shell was gnome
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: I thought the shell was a new thing in Natty and later.. Is there a 'shell' in Lucid for example?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> I thought it was Gnome DE + Metacity/Compiz WM..
<ActionParsnip> ahhhhh
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: makes sense now
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: thanks :)
<bjsnider> metacity is gnome's wm. metacity 3 is now called mutter. gnome-shell replaced gnome-panel as the shell
<bjsnider> you used to be able to replace metacity with compiz but still use gnome-panel as the shell
<ActionParsnip> is mutter still developed?
<bjsnider> most definitely
<bjsnider> very much so
<ActionParsnip> not heard much of it personally
<bjsnider> it's very advanced
<ActionParsnip> i'll look into it :)
<bjsnider> it's tear-free by design, for example
<bjsnider> it uses clutter for compositing
<bjsnider> unity was based on it at first
<bjsnider> i imagine that will happen again in the future
<ActionParsnip> i only got into unity in Oneiric, lxde rules the roost here
<ActionParsnip> its not bad
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> bjsnider, that's what gnome shell is based on, right?
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-04
<snadge> so im trying to find a changelog for 13.04 .. :P
<snadge> oh i'll only lose acroread, skype and wine.. *make it so*
<jbicha> snadge: you should disable -proposed updates if you want to run a development release of Ubuntu
<snadge> well my brother encouraged me to take a look.. its in a fairly late stage of development
<snadge> and i dont really care about the above mentioned apps.. i can either make them work again afterwards, or wait
<jbicha> snadge: the reason those packages are being removed if you dist-upgrade is because a package in -proposed is broken; turn off -proposed and you can avoid a lot of broken stuff
<snadge> im half way through the upgrade now
<snadge> i can try turning it off afterwards and reinstalling those apps maybe?
<jbicha> assuming you're using the command line, I'd Ctrl+C, remove -proposed then recheck for updates
<snadge> using the update manager
<jbicha> can you try Cancel?
<snadge> no cancel.. but im reluctant to do it half way through
<snadge> its probably easier to just do without those apps.. or live with the broken proposed updates until they're fixed ;)
<snadge> or manually downgrade the affected package i suppose.. it shouldn't take too much work to figure out which one it is
<jbicha> ok
<bjsnider> a changelog for raring at large...
<snadge> i could just read the changelog for each of the 1000+ packages that just updated ;)
<snadge> reduced memory usage might be a bonus for my poor old netbook with 1GB of ram
<snadge> err right.. i can't figure out why skype wont install :P
<snadge> nasty :i386 dependencies
<snadge> which of the proposed updates breaks skype?
<snadge> im having difficulty figuring out the problem
<snadge> libx11-6 and libx11-xcb1
<crizis> anyone know if it's possible to restore tree view in nautilus? it's kinda unusable without it
<snadge> sudo apt-get install libx11-6=2:1.5.0-1 libx11-xcb1=2:1.5.0-1 .. seems to let me install skype with proposed-updates still enabled
<snadge> but removes a bunch of other stuff.. which thankfully im not using atm.. so hmm
<snadge> now skype segfaults.. surprise surprise ;)
<snadge> #1134030
<snadge> !bug 1134030
<ubottu> bug 1134030 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 (Ubuntu) "Skype crash with proprietary nvidia drivers " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134030
<snadge> bug is annoyingly titled.. also happens with fglrx
<MttJocy> Suggest retitling then, presumably the op wasn't ware of the scope of the issue
<yofel> there is bug 1131636
<ubottu> bug 1131636 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "After QtWebkit update Skype is not launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131636
<snadge> well spotted yofel .. the fix in bug 1134030 i've confirmed works for me
<ubottu> bug 1134030 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 (Ubuntu) "Skype crash with proprietary nvidia drivers " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134030
<yofel> hm, then it might be qtwebkit that's crashing when not using mesa - weird
<snadge> is that what the preload fix suggests?
<snadge> i have subscribed to both bugs.. and posted in both my findings
<snadge> it looks like to me.. that forces skype to use the 32bit mesa library
<snadge> by default it appears to link to /usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1
<ewoerner> hi, i'm looking for postgresql 9.2 packages for raring
<ewoerner> unfortunately, so far i only managed to find 9.2 packages for ≤ precise
<alankila> ewoerner: chances are they will work even on raring, so you could try installing them.
<ewoerner> alankila: yeah, that was my fallback plan
<alankila> but otherwise, I guess you have to wait until raring reaches release and then expect someone to make packages of 9.2
<ewoerner> had to install the raring 9.1 postgresql-common though, but apparently this works with 9.2
<ewoerner> mach ich
<ewoerner> (sorry, wrong window)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> interesting , just checked ubiquity again on my setup and the daily still won't install , hangs at the install phase ...so the ubiquity hardware recognition problem is still isn't solved for some amd 64 users
<BluesKaj> err still isn't solved
<BluesKaj> I guess we aren't yelling loud enough to get attention :P
<BluesKaj> one has to install 12.10 then release upgrade
<roasted> hello
<roasted> Is there not a true "Nautilus" in 13.04? I just noticed my about page in the file manager says Files.
<BluesKaj> roasted, check the package manager
<roasted> BluesKaj: good call. I do see Nauitlus listed here as 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu5
<roasted> BluesKaj: I wonder if that's installable in 12.04...
<BluesKaj> nautlilus is default in 12.04 afaik
<vooze> Anyone else using Gwibber with Nvidia driver? (not sure if its the driver..) but for some reason its REALLY slow, and its like the GUI is lagging etc.
<BluesKaj> roasted, I suppose it depends on whether you run gnome or unity , i'm not real familiar with those file managers since I'm a KDE guy
<BluesKaj> vooze, I tried gwibber , but I don't see the point , i just have those social media pages bookmarked in my browser
<vooze> well, I never used it before either, I just wanted to try it, but it seems buggy
<BluesKaj> vooze, well, it's 13.04 afterall and even ubiquity isn't fixed yet
<vooze> Yeah I know :) Just wanted to hear if anyone body else had that issue :)
<bjsnider> roasted, files is a user-friendly name used in gnome
<BluesKaj> dunno if many ppl here would use a "client" for social media accts
<bjsnider> just like totem is called videos
<vooze> Anyone know if this is related to 13.04 or its just Empathy? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26061302/billeder/Sk%C3%A6rmbillede%20fra%202013-03-04%2021%3A40%3A42.png It were working before. There is no button to connect to facebook, and on facebook.com all is OK.
<vooze> Empathy 3.6.3
<Maccer> So my pulseaudio and jack are no longer fighting and are living harmoniously... what the shizzle happened?
<vooze> Yeah, 13.04 is great.. Guess it was a good idea to stick one gnome version behind, so they can make it stable
<Maccer> Yeah b-but... my jack and pulse applications work at the same time what the freak!
<Maccer> Well, the pauvctrl is confused by it though.
<Maccer> But this is pretty awesome.
<zequence> Maccer: Not much has changed the past year with that, only that both jack and pulse have gotten bug fixes
<zequence> pulse let's go of the device easier now, if jack asks for it
<zequence> and jack doesn't crash when trying to stop it (jackdbus)
<Maccer> Nice, nice. But it seems like my pulseaudio applications now automatically use the jack sink.
<Maccer> It's pretty great if you ask me.
<zequence> Yeah, I don't know why really
<zequence> I mean, before you had to at least set jack as the output in the pulse mixer
<Maccer> zequence: My jack and pulse didn't communicate right with each other for some reason. It couldn't find "ReleaseAudio" and it only worked when I restarted pulseaudio, and then it would be jack only.
<Maccer> That HTML5 audio bug is still present though and skype doesn't work well with the sink.
<zequence> Maccer: I don't know what "ReleaseAudio" is. All I know is that pulse now lets go of the card easier. There is some weird things happening through the jack sink and source, but any changes to that aren most probably not intentional from a jack/pulse point of view.
<zequence> I mean, I don't think anyone has been working on anything else, to integrate jack and pulse better
<zequence> the module that helps PA autoconnect to jack is probably a bit crude, and could use some work
<zequence> The last addition I saw was it getting a channel config option, which I had made stereo by default
<Maccer> Oh that's just the dbus interface jack calls in order to get pulseaudio to cough up the audio. Pulseaudio didn't implement it in 12.10 for some reason and I think I even used some kx-studio repositories to get a newer version.
<zequence> So, now, PA should always connect to jack with 2 channels no matter how many channels your audio device has
<zequence> Maccer: It was present in 12.10
<zequence> The package for it is called pulseaudio-module-jack
<Maccer> Didn't work here for some reason. And I'm not sure what changed.
<Maccer> Yeah I had that installed.
<zequence> It's actually a part of the pulseaudio source, but is put in its own package
<Maccer> Raring decided to overwrite a broken configuration I had maybe? I don't think it could have been anything from the kernel.
<zequence> I think you're overanalyzing. Nothing have actually changed
<zequence> Other than the fix to have pulse let go of the card easier
<zequence> Some people have been having the wrong idea about how those work
<zequence> And spreading misinformation
<zequence> Even people who should know better
<Maccer> Another nice thing also happened. There's this program renoise which is basically a modern tracker. In order to decode MP3's they needed to use an opensource mp3 decoder. Playback used to be buggy and skippy on some MP3 encodings. Now fixed and thus I'm also not sure what changed. Also I just highlighted decoder unintentionally.
<Maccer> Year of the linux desktop? :<
<STiK_W> again:
<litropy> So ... Mir, aye? Anyone have info on how they're interfacing with the GPU?
<litropy> Ah. Android drivers.
<IdleOne> litropy: #ubuntu-mir might have some info, keep in mind the channel just opened so it might be a bit before someone answers
<litropy> thx, IdleOne
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<YatharthROCK_> Why are updates always in .4 or .10 versions?
<BluesKaj> because they are released in april and oct
<zAo^> for now ;)
<SuperLag> What worked for me previously isn't working now... I would just use dd to put an ISO image of the Ubuntu install onto a USB stick, but none of the sticks are booting now.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to put the latest daily for Xubuntu on a USB stick and install 13.04
<SuperLag> I have 12.10 currently
<SuperLag> USB boot is my only option as the cable that would normally connect to the optical is connected to my HDD, and the HDD's cable is connected to an SSD. :)
<SuperLag> zAo^: you hoping for the rolling release to be implemented?
<SuperLag> Any issues going on with the daily installer?
<SuperLag> I'm at the "Preparing to install Xubuntu" screen, have both boxes (Download updates while installing, and Install this third-party software) checked... and then I click Continue... and I get a spinner, but it never goes any further.
<smallfoot-> unity-lens-video and unity-scope-video-remote, got removed?
<smallfoot-> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<smallfoot->   unity-lens-video unity-scope-video-remote
<smallfoot-> why?
<smallfoot-> should I select Yes or No?
<vivid> smallfoot-:   Installed: 0.3.14daily13.03.04-0ubuntu1
<smallfoot-> ubuntu wants to remove those 2 packages from my system
<smallfoot-> after i did update my system
<zAo^> SuperLag, sorry to be late, but YES!
<jtaylor> smallfoot-: don't know but removing them does not really break anything, you could try to install them again and see what it will complain about
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> i just wondered if anyone else had em get removed too?
<smallfoot-> sudo apt-get check ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<jtaylor> I removed most lenses so don't know if its just you
<jtaylor> you can also wait a few days if you want to be conservative
<smallfoot-> oh, i just removed em
<smallfoot-> its not like i use unity anyways
<smallfoot-> not too found of spyware/adware
<vivid> theres adware/spyware?
<smallfoot-> yeah, in unity
<vivid> where?
<smallfoot-> anything you type in unity gets send to canonical and then sent do amazon and other commercial partners
<smallfoot-> then ads gets served from amazon to you
<vivid> wait what? i dont see amazon adds of any kind...
<smallfoot-> then you probably removed some scopes
<shane_st> Settings > Privacy
<vivid> oh, yeah i turned that to OFF
<shane_st> you can turn that off, btw
<vivid> and removed the stupid webapps crap...
<vivid> if its still sending information around...then im totally in that argument with you
<SuperLag> Mar  5 10:52:09 wanderlust kernel: [    5.013266] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier
<SuperLag> does that mean the radeon driver is causing the kernel panic?
<smallfoot-> it doesnt if you uninstall or turn privacy on, but in its default configuration/setup, it is spyware/adware
<vivid> thats why theres that super obvious/annoying Legal Notice methinks
<SuperLag> any time I try to do stuff with dpkg, I'm getting a kernel panic. :/
<SuperLag> and it's the radeon driver, every time
<smallfoot-> :(
<Bauer> guys, I have this error on apt-get update at the end (4 repeats of similar error:
<Bauer> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Bauer> twice already
<yofel> Bauer: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/il.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_source_Sources
<yofel> then try again
<yofel> if it still happens then the mirror is at fault
<Bauer> yofel, no good, I tried rm on all 4 similar things, this is the full error: http://codepad.org/hqMowz4m
<yofel> wait a few hours then, it should fix itself. You can force a cache generation with 'sudo apt-get check' in the meanwhile
<Bauer> ok, what does that mean cache generation?
<alankila> Is it just me or is it really the case that in a fullscreen app (press F11 in e.g. terminal), it is not possible to see unity overview? So if you press the windows key or do 4-finger tap on touchpad (which is very hard to trigger reliably, but that's another problem for a different day), you merely appear to lose focus on the application?
<alankila> this seems very much like a bug. Just wondering if it is well-known, or if it's somehow just happening on my setup
<shane_st> anyone know of a great resource for MBP 9 and 13.04?
<smalliv> Well I  just stop by here to see is there other way to contribute to 12.04...already done some translations on Launchpad.
<jtaylor> fixing bugs is always welcome
<smalliv> Well considering that I am a new Ubuntu user (since last week), I must admit that I am overwhelmed by the amount of software avalible.
<alankila> Funny. I was installing ubuntu server on my hp proliant and the installer gave me network interface 'rename5' to configure network on rather than 'em4'. But now after booting, it's 'em4'. The other names em1-3 were as expected.
<Judgen> This channel is for raring, correct?
<Judgen> How do i install raring.. Older versions works just fine, but raring installer tries to use some EFI crap and it wrote ubuntu to my boot devices menu and then fail too boot after installation. Where can i find a net-boot (mini.iso) without any EFI files?
<Judgen> or should i install LTS and then upgrade?
<Judgen> since that seems to work
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-06
<alex_mayorga> What's the tag for older bugs still plagging raring?
<alex_mayorga> Bug 551668 is still in raring =(
<ubottu> bug 551668 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551668
<snadge> updates have fixed the skype issue btw :D
<snadge> hi-five to whomever fixed it.. hehe
<snadge> my bad.. skype is at least installable now without package conflicts
<snadge> but it still segfaults on startup without the libGL wrapper
<rye> hi, i was directed to test mainline kernel (3.9-rc1) but the kernel failed to build - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc1-raring/
<rye> probably the script will want to check not for the latest version but the one that is actually being used in the release
<rye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1137513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1137513 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless 168c:001c with ath5k on Acer Aspire One AOA150 download checksum fails" [Medium,Incomplete]
<alankila> this multitouch stuff is totally worthless. Is it possible to disable 3- and 4-finger gestures, because this design seems to generate them randomly -- I swear I don't have 3 fingers on the touchpad at any point and yet it fires up application switcher and triggers show desktop and so on. :-/
<alankila> not to mention that it's disappointing that 2-finger scrolling doesn't afford pixel precise control, everything moves by chunks
<martti> hello
<martti> running virtualbox 4.1.22 here, and I set up bridged connection. arp kind of comes in sometimes, ping doesn't work at all.
<martti> ah wait, just got a newer kernel
<martti> okay, updating fixed my problem with vbox.
<autoditac> hi, since upgrading to 13.04 (i know, it's in development), the layer2 status of the nic in my Thinkpad T500 (driver: e1000) doesn't get detected anymore and i can't setup any ethernet connection. ethtool states "unknown device" when i query eth0. when connected to the docking station, ethernet works fine, though. links gets detected and everything
<autoditac> anyone famailiar with that behaviour
<autoditac> ?
<martti> is that a virtual machine?
<martti> if it is, you need to be careful with keeping guest and host addition software, as well as guest and host kernel modules in sync with their respecitve kernels. also, upgrading to 3.8.0-11 just helped me with a network issue
<martti> oh wait, silly me, that was an explicit laptop. 3.8.0-11 might help as well though.
<autoditac> martii, ok. thanks a lot. i'll try that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SuperLag> It seems like the Xubuntu installer for the daily is hanging. Is there a log I can check to make sure?
<jtaylor> after the second screen with the third party software?
<SuperLag> yeah
<SuperLag> well, where the checkboxes are, to select download updates and 3rd party software
<SuperLag> when I click Continue... it's not going anywhere... just spinning
<jtaylor> a common issue
<jtaylor> theres a bug with a couple workwround which sometimes work
<jtaylor> try sudo swapoff --all before starting the installer
<SuperLag> tried that... seems to make no difference
<SuperLag> (just tried it, since you suggested it)
<SuperLag> I even rebooted, to start from a clean slate
<jtaylor> I don't know how to get around
<jtaylor> it
<jtaylor> after the 20 or so try it worked for some reason
<jtaylor> try unpluging all external drives
<SuperLag> there are no externals in this case
<SuperLag> just two internals, one SSD, one HDD
<SuperLag> no optical even.... I'm installing from a USB stick
<SuperLag> bah
<SuperLag> I can get 13.04 running in a VM just fine. Can't even use the damn installer to do a native install. Oh, the irony.
<ironhalik> SuperLag: Actually, I think its easier to iron out bugs on universal VM then on myriad of different PCs out there ;>
<SuperLag> ironhalik: no arguments here... except for the fact that I wouldn't run into these issues in a VM
<SuperLag> ironhalik: so it'd be hard to know something was wrong, and/or track it down if you did know
<ironhalik> yeah, those can by nasty surprises
<ironhalik> Installing 12.10 beta, it would format my existing OS, then crash after that
<ironhalik> :>
<SuperLag> I've had crashers on 13.04, so I'm reinstalling 12.10
<SuperLag> sad, because I like stuff that's in 13.04 (namely a native Python 3)
<SuperLag> I'm considering doing an upgrade to 13.04... but I'm not sure yet
<ironhalik> On my lappy, I use 12.10-upgraded-to-13.04
<ironhalik> the upgrade process works ok, for me at least
<SuperLag> any issues with the upgrad?
<SuperLag> upgrade, that is
<ironhalik> nah, works as intended
<ironhalik> actually, its hard to believe its not even beta yet
<SuperLag> hmm... update-manager -d doesn't show 13.04 as an option
<ironhalik> try do-release-upgrade -d
<SuperLag> here's to hoping that 3.8.0-11 doesn't have all the issues that 3.8.0-10 did... panic panic panic
<SuperLag> nope. same stuff.
<SuperLag> $@##@$%%@#$@#$%@#$%$@#5
<krabador> then with rolling release model, no more #ubuntu+1?
<jtaylor> or ubuntu+1 forever without closing down after a release
<bjsnider> i would prefer the latter
<jtaylor> though we probably can'T shoo people to #ubuntu anymore :(
<bjsnider> well, if this channel becomes as noisy as that one, i'm outta here
<krabador> #ubuntu-rolling, i don't think it so bad...
<BarkingFish> evening guys - can someone give me a quick hand please? i've reverted my system - i'm still on raring, but due to kernel issues, i've taken myself right back to 3.5.0-22-generic.  I want to go to 3.8.0-2-generic, but can't - when i try to install, i'm told it's a virtual package with no candidate.
<BarkingFish> any ideas on how to get round this at all?
<bjsnider> BarkingFish, install linux-image-generic
<BarkingFish> yeah, the prob is linux-image-generic is apparently 3.8.0-11.25
<vivid> BarkingFish: its gone from the repository, youll need to find the packages
<vivid> or, file a bug so kernel issues get resolved
<BarkingFish> oh shut the front door :O  when you say "find the packages" are they likely to be archived somewhere in the servers?
<vivid> probably not
<bjsnider> BarkingFish, why can't you use the latest kernel?
<BarkingFish> well that's a problem for me.  3.8.0-2 was the kernel where a local driver for my wifi was issued, and it worked until 3.8.0-3 came out, and it didn't work in anything from 3.8.0-3 onward.
<BarkingFish> I wanted to go back to 3.8.0-2 and see if i could figure out what changed between those 2 kernels, and also get a local driver working again.
<bjsnider> vivid, i think it's still there
<vivid> apt-cache policy linux-image-3.8.0-2-generic shows nothing
<bjsnider> right, but...
<vivid> beyond that, i dont know where it would be
<BarkingFish> bjsnider, you have an idea as to where it might have been shuffled off to, perhaps?
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/linux-image
<bjsnider> now, those have been deleted, but you have source packages and changes files to use to build it yourself
<BarkingFish> aha :)  now if there's a repo for x86, i'm laughing :)
<bjsnider> yeah, switch the url to i386
<BarkingFish> brilliant. cheers :)
<iron_man> I would like to report a bug...
<iron_man> the unity search button goes into a continuous loop when I search for stuff...
<iron_man> this is on a macpro i7 retina
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-07
<Madkiss> cheers.
<Madkiss> I updated to 13.04 (because my system told me that I could 'update to this new version of ubuntu') and now bluetooth doesn't work anymore
<Madkiss> This is a MacBook Air 5,2 with Kubuntu
<jbicha> Madkiss: you definitely should not have been offered an upgrade to 13.04 yet since it hasn't been released yet
<Madkiss> now that doesn't help me a lot
<jbicha> I heard about this bug once before, maybe you should mention it in #kubuntu-devel to see if they've figured out the problem yet
<Madkiss> yikes.
 * Madkiss gets to be a channel-hopper this way
<Madkiss> i doubt its a kde problem though.
<Madkiss> "hcitool dev" shows an empty list.
<jbicha> right, that's likely a kernel problem, but the other time I heard about the upgrade offer it was on Kubuntu too
<Madkiss> well I guess for that it's too late now anyway.
<Madkiss> What's the best method to debug this?
<Madkiss> i think "modprobe btusb" ought to be sufficient quite frankly.
<jbicha> run ubuntu-bug bluetooth
<Madkiss> you want me to report a bug?!
<Madkiss> without any debugging?
<Madkiss> jesus
<jbicha> I've not run that command before, but ubuntu-bug helps to add some debug info to a bug report
<mandoguit> fwiw, that is how I found myself running  Kubuntu 13.04 too     seem to recall something needs to be toggled off in the sources to prevent it
<jbicha> this channel doesn't tend to have kernel or bluetooth developers so you might not find a better answer here
<Madkiss> okay.
<Madkiss> I guess this is an ex-kubuntu-installation then.
<Madkiss> I spent two full days figuring out which Linux to run on this machine because people were nagging me like hell about the bad bad bad OS X it had pre-installed.
<jbicha> mandoguit: that shouldn't be possible so I'd consider that a critical bug
<Madkiss> Every attempt to run Linux on this thing has ended in a plain disaster. Kubuntu, Ubuntu, openSUSE, Fedora
<Madkiss> *sigh*
<mandoguit> jbicha:   heh... tell me about it. :P    still all in all I've had very few problems with it since installing so can't complain to much :)
<SuperLag> bjsnider: if the channel gets too noisy for you, start your own... and invite people?
<SuperLag> just a thought
<SuperLag> krabador: no decision has been made about a rolling release, though, right?
<krabador> SuperLag, today i asked at UDS
<SuperLag> krabador: and what kind of response did you get? :)
<Belial> i read they're still not sure.
<krabador> "Now, with new server graphic and qt, almost ready for 14.04, what we can expect from 13.10?"
<SuperLag> QT?
<Belial> unity next = qt/qml
<krabador> and the response was "there not 13.10"
<SuperLag> krabador: there is no 13.10? is that what you're meaning to say?
<krabador> SuperLag, yes
<SuperLag> krabador: so... that implies they *will* be moving forward with a rolling release?
<Belial> they're definitely moving towards a rolling release. the question is when.
<krabador> SuperLag, mostly sure
<SuperLag> Belial: I wonder how hard it is to transition
<SuperLag> Belial: I'm guessing not too difficult.
<krabador> SuperLag, Belial 13.04 will be out only because people involved on develop, are working on it by 4 months
<SuperLag> but what do I know
<Belial> krabador, i see.
<SuperLag> I'd love to go to 13.04, but I'm having *massive* issues with it.
<SuperLag> works fine in a VM
<Belial> i've been using kubuntu 13.04 and it's been smooth.
<Belial> real smooth.
<SuperLag> but when I try to install it on native hardware at work... regular kernel panics
<SuperLag> I lost an entire day of work today, trying to chase it down
<Belial> nice
<SuperLag> reinstalled 12.10
<krabador> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21679/client-1303-unity-ui-converged/ my question are at 24:13
<SuperLag> Belial: Mar  5 10:52:09 wanderlust kernel: [    5.013266] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier
<SuperLag> Belial: this is what it would be, every time
<SuperLag> does that mean the radeon driver is causing it?
<Belial> it would seem so.
<SuperLag> I tried the proprietary driver, but my card isn't supported, so it wouldn't install
<Belial> i know someone else with a radeon that said 13.04 was unuseable for them.
<SuperLag> Belial: were they in the channel?
<Belial> no they weren't.
<Belial> someone i know from another network.
<SuperLag> well... they're not the only one :/
<SuperLag> time to move this machine
<krabador> !seen SuperLag
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<johnjohn101> so is 13.04 cancelled?
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, what?
<bjsnider> SuperLag, no, i'd just leave this channel
<user_23415> Will I be able to use the Mir display server with the lxde environment (openbox+gtk2)?
<lolzer> hi plz help me about creating a hotspot in my laptop.. it creates but no internet  connection on the other device
<lolzer> im using ubuntu 12.04
<zAo^> this channel is for 13.04 :)
<snadge> i want to know why indicator-weather is still crappy
<Madkiss> snadge: because nobody fixed it I guess
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<snadge> yeah.. not interesting enough.. theres 3 open bugs for weather-indicator spanning across 3 releases :P
<mynameisbruce> same text hier :D
<mynameisbruce> what happened to firefox settings in raring ringtail daily?
<mynameisbruce>  privacy settings are disabled by default
<mynameisbruce> * gustavo_ (~gustavo@187.57.64.60) has joined #
<mynameisbruce> no chance to enable them manually
<mynameisbruce> is it a firefox or a ubuntu customazation?
<mynameisbruce> pretty anoying...cause now i get cookies by default
<mynameisbruce> and i hate cookies :D
<vivid> looks like its working to me...
<mynameisbruce> firefox settings?
<mynameisbruce> everything is greyed out in daily installation
<vivid> where?
<vivid> screenshot
<mynameisbruce> little bit hard to take screenshot in nating virtualmachine .... firefox -> preferences -> privacy -> "use custom settings for history" ->
<mynameisbruce> there u can see that "remember search and form history" is grey
<mynameisbruce> and some more options
<mynameisbruce> like remember passwords
<mynameisbruce> which u can find in the "security" tab
<mynameisbruce> the installation came from daily raring image...all updates applied
<vivid> nothing in my privacy or security tabs is grey
<mynameisbruce> maybe its a daily image bug...hmm
<tyrog> Hi. Who is using 13.04 as the only OS?
<vivid> <-
<tyrog> vivid: Is it stable? I'm not enjoying 12.10 performance and stability, and can handle some issues if they appear somewhere. Do you recommend it?
<zAo^> <- 2
<tyrog> zAo^: for you 2 xD
<vivid> i recommend 12.04
<zAo^> I use server edition + xfce; thats fine
<vivid> theres nothing in 13.04 thats going to solve issues with 12.10 or 12.04
<vivid> if youre having trouble, focus on resolving that before moving to unstable branches
<zAo^> except for a new mesa
<vivid> im on mesa 9.2 in precise even..
<tyrog> vivid: What PPA?
<vivid> raring is only 9.0.2
<vivid> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<tyrog> vivid: Its the performance of unity, and also some bugs with managing windows. I read that 13.04 would fixe some problems with it
<vivid> you read that where?
<vivid> nothing is different....
<vivid> thats why its so "stable" and improved "daily quality"
<zAo^> :O
<vivid> and 12.04 gets 12.10 SRU
<vivid> no point in being on anything but 12.04 unless youre a developer.  i suppose thats why they consider a rolling release
<tyrog> vivid: But they release the interim non-LTS releases as stable. They should be usable by everyone, not only developers
<zAo^> What are the latest thoughts on a rolling release?
<vivid> my opinion is that they should do it
<tyrog> As for Rolling Release, they are still not sure if it is the best option.
<vivid> well, at the moment the best option is to use LTS.  the vast majority of users should be using that
<zAo^> the .04 and .10 release model was chosen because of Gnome. Since we dont use that anymore...
<vivid> in terms of time (money) the three releases in between are exhausting
<vivid> rolling release, in theory, should reduce the workload, deadline stress, etc
<zAo^> yeah, I you look at Arch; their model is working out great for them
<zAo^> I = if
<vivid> the 6 month cycle has worked great for ubuntu too.  that doesnt mean its the best way to do it
<vivid> nor rolling release, but at minimum it should be thoroughly evaluated because it offers many improvements
<tyrog> zAo^: How can you guarantee that updates won't break anything? If you say stick with the LTS then, I'm not sure that everyone wants to stick with outdated software for 2 years :S
<vivid> most people should stick with that, and its not outdated....
<vivid> and you guarantee against breakage by testing package.
<tyrog> zAo^: you know how Arch can be frustrating, so not everything is smooth. With Ubuntu a failure in the updates would be a problem.
<tyrog> vivid: You know there aren't many backports of new software to the LTS right?
<vivid> thats why those people who cannot have breakage would use the LTS
<zAo^> tyrog, AUR is frustrating, but the normal repos arent?
<tyrog> zAo^: Arch stable? Even that branch is far from ubuntu in that respect
<zAo^> tyrog, Hmm. My experience differs then. Ubuntu is less stable for me
<vivid> ubuntu is very stable, but then again i can make any linux system stable
<vivid> i can also hack them to peices and break everything from top to bottom
<zAo^> But since I hate AUR, i´m back on Ubuntu for now
<tyrog> vivid: I think they could stick with LTS releases for daily usage if they provide backports for more software
<vivid> why? more software is available through ppa.
<vivid> LTS remains stable as the first goal.  new software is not a priority
<zAo^> But if you use a large number of PPA´s, breackage will come
<vivid> maybe.  if you dont want to use LTS theres other options...
<tyrog> Then the point LTS releases would be more relevant. As they are now, its more like the Debian point releases. They have upgraded with 12.04.2 to the 12.10 stuff to provide compatibility with new hardware, mainly UEFI machines
<vivid> more like debian stable? i take it thats somewhat the goal
<vivid> where a rolling release would be more like testing and unstable
<vivid> or LTS, Rolling Stable, and Rolling Development
<tyrog> I see, but not everyone needs to have that debian stability-level. That's why these interim releases exist right?
<vivid> well, that is the priority.  those companies/partners that invest/pay money will be using the LTS
<vivid> i still think a rolling release would be a really good idea, but its up to ubuntu
<tyrog> vivid: Fedora somewhat does these releases right. You get new software sooner.
<vivid> what? last time i looked they were behind on their schedules
<tyrog> I'm not talking about the bleeding edge technologies they implement
<tyrog> Just normal, daily usage software.
<vivid> new is != better
<tyrog> vivid: AFAIK, that was because of the new installer. The release would have been done sooner if it wasn't for that.
<tyrog> vivid: Are you thinking about GNOME? xD
<vivid> what?
<tyrog> For most software new means better, more features. What did you mean with that?
<vivid> new != better
<tyrog> vivid: Whats the point of updates then?
<vivid> better software, security, bugs
<vivid> not "new"
<tyrog> vivid: A rolling release would have new software, or not?
<tyrog> So, its the same as exists right now
<vivid> depends, look at gentoo.  they have the "new" software but alot of it is masked
<vivid> pick, choose, and enable at your own risk
<vivid> the distribution itself needs to be stable, cant just put new things in for the sake of being new
<tyrog> That's ok. But I think Ubuntu targets people who want new software. You can get even newer software with Arch for example.
<vivid> i dont think ubuntu targets that niche at all
<tyrog> vivid: A rolling release would have to tinker with low-level software components, sooner or later. That's why they are risky, even now that ubuntu is doing many new projects from scratch
<vivid> how is that different from the current model?
<tyrog> vivid: If the point is to have MIR updates coming with a "normal" software update, then it is the same as what we have now, development releases
<tyrog> vivid: 18 months support with each release, and 5 years for LTS
<vivid> i dont think the point is to do MIR anything.  the point of a rolling release would be to decrease workload, deadlines, etc while increasing development time on other projects.  like mir, mobile
<vivid> efficiency
<tyrog> vivid: You can't guarantee that level of quality with rolling releases, you know? I don't think ubuntu wants the ultra conservative approach of other distros too, beucase they didn't want that from the very beginning
<vivid> why cant you gurantee that level of quality.  thats exactly why you would keep the LTS
<vivid> then mask packages on the rolling release until theyre tested, approved, and merged
<tyrog> vivid: What is the point of a rolling release then? You keep with the development releases, its very easy to develop stuff on top of them
<tyrog> And you can fix most stuff by yourself
<vivid> to reduce the amount of work developers have to do.  increase efficiency
<vivid> you would have a single development release, and a single lts release to support
<vivid> take stable snapshots of that development release, and you can create a third stable more up to date release
<tyrog> vivid: You mean a Stable Rolling release?
<vivid> well, thats how i would want to see it.
<vivid> i would handle it similar to how gentoo handles it.  publish, mask, test, approve, include
<vivid> at the same time, have the LTS release as well
<mynameisbruce> ubuntu installs libreoffice as a dependency for language support...omg
<tyrog> vivid: Do you agree with providing timely snapshots of that rolling release?
<vivid> i would, as indicated by the quality of said snapshot
<vivid> so if a snapshot is of poor quality, skip it, remain on a high quality one
<tyrog> vivid: What do you mean by that? Its rolling you know, you have the same software if you install from the latest snapshot or keep your system updated
<vivid> you would have different channels
<vivid> stable and development for the rolling release
<vivid> a "snapshot" would be moving stable development packages into the other channel
<vivid> a "poor snapshot" would not be included
<vivid> anything that compromises stability gets left behind
<mynameisbruce> keyboard layout is missing from gnome-control-panel.......anybody an idea how to reactivate "windows" key now
<tyrog> vivid: Even debian testing with a similar philosophy to that breaks, even after trying to keep packages left behind for a long time
<vivid> thats because they lack what ubuntu brings
<vivid> deadline reliability and consistency
<tyrog> vivid: openSUSE have a similar rolling model to the one you defend, and even with that things are not as stable as with their normal releases. So if they are not more stable, do you think they are a valid substitute?
<vivid> not familiar with them
<vivid> do they have an LTS alongside their rolling release?
<vivid> or do they take care of that in SUSE enterprise
<tyrog> vivid: No LTS releases there. And I can tell all of their stable releases are of very good quality
<tyrog> vivid: Of course SUSE enterprise is what is similar to their LTS release
<vivid> i would think so
<tyrog> But IF LTS's are for enteprises, and I agree they should be targeted to them, then for the rest of us, normal desktop users, what would be better? These stable releases or the rolling model?
<vivid> normal desktop users would be recommended on the LTS
<tyrog> vivid: Ubuntu supports upgrades from one release to the next right now.
<vivid> basically all the rolling release model does is reduce the stress of the inbetween development cylce
<tyrog> vivid: Normal desktop users are not the same as enteprise, server, ultra-stable target
<vivid> the focus needs to be on the LTS, mobile, etc
<vivid> maybe not, but the same system can satisfy all of those needs
<tyrog> vivid: Ubuntu wants to achieve full convergence. So that is not a problem, they are developing Mir, Unity Next and all the stuff at the same time
<vivid> right, more reason to drop the interim releases
<tyrog> vivid: 100% risk-free can't be provided with a rolling release when such major projects will be integrated sooner or later. Its simply not possible. The same applies to Debian stable with their new release and the need to upgrade to Gnome 3 for example
<vivid> debian stable is much older no?
<vivid> remains constant for what..5 years?
<vivid> like the LTS, except its refreshed every two years
<tyrog> I don't think Mir and all the new Qt stuff could come together with the normal updates with 100% risk-free for desktop users. Those with the Stable Rolling release. I don't think it is doable.
<vivid> thats why they use the LTS
<vivid> simple as that
<tyrog> Other examples of Stable Rolling releases prove that. The rolling releases you said don't update that stuff for years lol.
<vivid> provide a single stable operating system.  and a single development environmnet
<vivid> where did i say that?
<vivid> all the rolling releases ive used are very up to date
<vivid> they also mask broken/problematic packages
<vivid> you can choose to use those, and suffer any consequences as a result
<tyrog> vivid: So how would Ubuntu advertise to people then? Only the LTS release? Then I think they need to backport more stuff then. PPAs are not completely reliable, and I would dare to say most people that use Ubuntu don't know about them.
<vivid> SRU point releases could provide that "backport functionality"
<vivid> they have to SRU already anywa
<vivid> and yes, just advertise the LTS
<tyrog> vivid: Then those point SRU point releases would be more of a Rolling Release than anything else
<vivid> which other successful deployments (monetarily) make six month releases? in fact those are relatively stagnant and the success they get partially comes from the stability of the environment
<vivid> keep changing it every six months and....you create more work for developers
<tyrog> There wouldn't be much difference. If besides testing all the stuff to provide full LTS stability, they would need to maintain two development branches, then the workload would be more or less the same i think
<vivid> essentially it would be one development branch
<tyrog> vivid: I think the actual upgrades of Ubuntu from one release to the next are good and mostly stable. LTS -> LTS upgrades are more troublesome. With that model the latter would be even more unstable
<vivid> id rather have a specific, stable target
<vivid> i think most people would as well, not just linux people, but most people overall
<tyrog> You can say not everyone will do upgrades from LTS to LTS. Well there are many people who are still with Windows XP right now. But getting Libreoffice 4 is much easier even for those XP users than for the users with the current Ubuntu LTS, for example
<vivid> but why do they actually need that new version?
<vivid> does it significantly increase productivity?
<tyrog> There isn't a logical answer for that xD. But people want it, its just how things work lol
<vivid> or is it just a "thing"
<vivid> should be considered outside the scope
<tyrog> New versions, lets download them right away. New major releases of software shouldn't be targeted only for early adopters IMHO
<vivid> no, lets test those new versions
<vivid> then, roll them out to people once we know their of high quality
<vivid> theyre*
<tyrog> There is some fun with having updated software. Thats how I think the people that Ubuntu mainly targets see the things.
<vivid> those people who need that new software can figure out how to get it
<vivid> its not about fun though
<vivid> :(
<vivid> but, there will always be a development release to play with, whether they do rolling releases or not
<tyrog> I would say it is the same people as Apple, sort of. They provide minor OS updates each year and people get to test new stuff sooner. And you rarely ever see a complain about OS X upgrades
<vivid> right, same could be accomplished with the LTS
<tyrog> vivid: Ubuntu will continue to sync with Debian sid I think. And although sid can be controlled for the most part, it is not the same thing as debian stable of course xD.
<tyrog> vivid: Right now they can't provide fully operational LTS -> LTS upgrades. With a rolling model I don't see how things would improve
<vivid> they cant? i wouldnt know as i dont work on enterprise lts upgrades
<vivid> certainly do-release-upgrade should work
<vivid> if it doesnt, that should get attention sooner than later
<tyrog> vivid: There is some risk even then. With a rolling release model inbetween, that wouldn't improve, I don't see how it would.
<vivid> theres always risk
<vivid> i would say do it, myself.  i dont see how you lose ground by removing unnecessary releases
<vivid> though yea, i would be a little cumbersome approaching that first lts-lts upgrade under the rolling model
<tyrog> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228 I don't know if you have already read this post on the blog of Mark with some of the usual complaints/issues coming with a RR model
<vivid> no, i havent, only some of the list comments
<vivid> id like to see him take an optimistic approach to that blog
<vivid> then evaluate it, but im sure hes got better things to do
<tyrog> vivid: I don't even know how will the update from 12.04 to 14.04 will be doable xD, with so much new low-level stuff coming around
<vivid> sudo do-release-upgrade
<vivid> that has to work.  period.
<tyrog> vivid: I know about that. But APT is not a genius, very good, but not perfect lol
<vivid> then they have to put some focus on it working.  if it doesnt they need to start.  ive never had issues but i also never go beyond 6 months upgrades
<tyrog> vivid: And those 6 months upgrades work for you?
<vivid> essentially, i operate ubuntu as a rolling release as it is
<tyrog> So you are always with the development release? That is a different scenario then
<vivid> 4/6 months on development, depending on support for Xorg ABI from nvidia
<tyrog> So you shouldn't need to complain. The current development model isn't ok for you? xD
<vivid> im not complaining at all.  i just think that there are many benefits that could be realized in a rolling model
<tyrog> I tend to prefer staying with the current release until the next comes out. But I have backups in an external drive and some on the cloud, just in case a certain ubuntu release doesn't meet my criteria xD
<vivid> they should be evaluated thoroughly
<vivid> if i have issues, i just solve them myself.  generally the only issues i have are lack of support for brand new x abi
<tyrog> vivid: What do you mean by optimistic posts by Mark by the way? I think he is one of the most optimistic, with less fear of taking a risk people in the open source world.
<vivid> the headings are very pessimistic
<tyrog> vivid: That is because most of his posts are exposing his visions about polemic stuff xD
<vivid>  /shrug
<vivid> im glad theyre thinking about it
<vivid> i think its a good idea, but ill probably still be using ubuntu either way it shapes up
<vivid> id still be using debian if i could get the same level of operation and comfort with it
<tyrog> vivid: I don't agree 100% with every opinion of him of course. But you have to agree his vision is unique in the opensource world, and that is good i think
<tyrog> That is a good thing
<vivid> honestly, im tired of the stupid interim releases
<vivid> all they do is make more work for myself
<tyrog> As long as Ubuntu keeps with its promise they had from the beginning
<vivid> which was that? competent, stable, timely?
<tyrog> Read Ubuntu philosophy xD
<tyrog> Read about their aims, their goals. They are generic enough that i think no one would disagree with them xD
<mynameisbruce> is thunderbird still the default mail client?
<vivid> tyrog: nice chatting. later.
<BluesKaj> mynameisbruce,depends on your desktop
<mynameisbruce> unity
<BluesKaj> I believe it is
<mynameisbruce_> ubuntu 13.04 upgrade works nearly flawlessly
<mynameisbruce_> it just screws up the auth stack
<mynameisbruce_> but after that...everythings fine
<mynameisbruce_> now the propretary fglrx driver came up with "unsupported hardware" logo
<mynameisbruce_> anybody know how to fix that?
<mynameisbruce_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1132334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1132334 modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mynameisbruce_> oh its know bug
<Bollsaq> I read that the beta release is today, is that correct?
<Bollsaq> Oh just read its the 14th
<Bollsaq> well suppose its close enough to beta to pretty much be considered beta
<Bollsaq> might upgrade today
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-08
<mar77i> morning. I haven't dug into this, but boot spends quite some time looking for btrfs filesystems... can I disable that somehow? - tbh tho, I'm not even sure it's the last output's why I'm waiting (loading the kernel take 5 full seconds, even from a mechanical hd).
<mar77i> *doesn't take
<Fuzzles> have they changed all the icons in 13.04 or is it just the dash icon?
<pecc> !raring | pecc
<ubottu> pecc, please see my private message
<rohdef> is there a page with 13.04 know issues and what changes are there etc.? Seems that it has become impossible to google those any more :( usually the wiki for the next ubuntu was quite easy to find
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eliasp_web> hi
<smartboyhw> Hello
<eliasp_web> I can't install debug symbols for KDE applications via DrKonqi… is this known to be broken? the dialog always just tells me "No debug packages could be found for the files listed below. Do you want to continue anyway?"
<eliasp_web> haven't looked up manually yet, whether the actual debug packages are available… doing this now
<eliasp_web> ran into this with at least smb4k and muon updater
<eliasp_web> looks like there are none at all for smb4k…
<eliasp_web> should I request them via Launchpad?
<user82> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bauer1> anyone experienced problems trying to install the special flash version for Steam on 13.04?
<Bauer1> after opening the adobe-flashplugin in the software center, I get a message "Available from the "raring-partner" source" but clicking 'Use This Source' is not helping, it stays on the same way
<bjsnider> adobe-flashplugin hasn't been uploaded to partner for raring yet: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<genii-around> Just wondering if anyone besides me had issues with 3.8.0-10 to 3.8.0-11 jump. No video, had to boot to recovery and install the headers and reinstall nvidia
<Bauer1> hmmm, bjsnider  any workaround you could recommend in the meanwhile?
<Bauer1> could I use one of the recent .deb packages perhaps?
<bjsnider> the quantal package will work
<bjsnider> i don't know about any special steam version though
<bjsnider> i'm assuming you were talking about adobe-flashplugin since the message you got was about partner
<user82> hello. wine currently has broken dependencies because the i368 version of wine1.4 is missing in the repos. what can i do? wait?
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Bauer1> there might be a bug in 13.04 with the way terminal is handling deleted directories  on NTFS partitions - when I am inside dir a (in terminal) and I delete it from the GUI file browser - I cant do cd .. to get out of the deleted directory, I have to do cd full/path/to/dir/above/a to get out
<Bauer1> as I said, not sure this bug is unique to 13.04 only
<Bauer1> dont have another distro here to test
<jtaylor> I think thats normal
<jtaylor> you get somewhat weird behavior on non ntfs too
<jtaylor> difference is probably in how the reference counting is done between regular unix fs and ntfs
<bekks> linux isnt unix... :P
<bekks> Bauer1: Your issue is based on the following: the directory entry of the current directory is deleted, so there is no chance to determine the parent of it. This behaviour is always the same, regardless of the filesystem.
<jtaylor> no
<bekks> And yes, thats no bug, thats an expected behaviour since decades.
<jtaylor> most native linux filesystems will keep a reference to the directory, so the parent is still valid
<jtaylor> ntfs apparently does not
<bekks> You are entirely wrong. Show a pastebin proving what you just said.
<jtaylor> whats the point
<jtaylor> try it yourself in ext4 if you like
<jtaylor> but its still not recommended to start applications from this semi invalid directory
<jtaylor> many will crash as getcwd calls return null
<bekks> jtaylor: I did it too often. I do know I am right.
<alankila> the cd .. is emulated by shells as a general rule
<alankila> to prove this, make a symlink like foo/bar -> foo/x/y/z and go to cd foo/bar. You are physically in z, but if you cd .. you are back at foo
<bekks> And it is based on the current directory entry, which is invalid, so cd .. will not work.
<jtaylor> yes thats great
<jtaylor> I prefer bind mounts over symlinks
<jtaylor> they don't have that problem
<jtaylor> bekks: its not really invalid you can even go in it from another shell if you like
<jtaylor> its only removed when the last reference is gone
<jtaylor> same as with file which you can still read and copy even after deletion as long as something still has it open
<bekks> Just try it and pastebin your proof.
<jtaylor> it involves two shells, how would I pastebin that?
<jtaylor> ok I can
<bekks> Deleting the current directory in one shell, and issueing cd .. in the same shalle does involve one shell only.
<bekks> *shell
<bekks> An even in one shell, you can use pushd and popd.
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597476/ happy?
<jtaylor> ow got the wrong pid
<jtaylor> its of course possible that this is just bash magic, as the entry for .. is not present anymore
<jtaylor> if so I wonder why it wouldn'T work on ntfs
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-09
<Bauer1> huh, interesting.. well if its the same "behaviour" on other distros as well, not 13.04 specific problem then.. like I said not used to this behaviour in linux partitions
<bandit-led> any one seeing kernel 3.8 breaking console on laptops?
<bandit-led> i am finding bug reports on fedora but not ubuntu
<bandit-led> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1241071
<bjorkintosh> so i succesfully run 13.04 on my machine till i got the latest updates.
<bjorkintosh> now my machine refuses to boot. at all.
<bekks> bandit-led: 3.8 worked fine, so does 3.9rc1
<bandit-led> bekks,  well crap i dont want to biscet this back to 3.7
<bandit-led> bisect'
<bjorkintosh> what is bisect?
<bandit-led> its working great on my desktop but the laptop is broken with any-thing other than 3.7's
<bandit-led> bjorkintosh,  its building the kernel looking for a bug
<alankila> bjorkintosh: bisection is the process of finding a point in a line by dividing it to two at the middle and then testing whether a condition is true at that point, an recursing to the remaining section
<bandit-led> any time i switch to console or logout with any of the 3.8's it blackscreens and wont come back
<bekks> bandit-led: It is rolling back each single git commit until the bug doesnt occur anymore.
<bjorkintosh> are there any known issues? mine booted just fine until 3.9
<bjorkintosh> alankila, hehe. thanks.
<alankila> bjorkintosh: in case of git, you look for the change that broke stuff by starting at a commit in the middle and testing if the kernel is broke or not
<bekks> btree stuff.
<bandit-led> must be a laptop specific thing
<bjorkintosh> i suspect it has to do with the graphics card.
<bandit-led> maybe i will build 3.9rc1 and see if that works
<bjorkintosh> bandit-led, what sort of gfx card was it?
<bjorkintosh> or laptop?
<bandit-led> tits a nvidia geforce 7300go
<bjorkintosh> mine's a samsung.
<bandit-led> 6 year old card
<bjorkintosh> ah. i think it's an nvidia i have as well.
<bandit-led> maybe when 13.04 is out we find more bug reports :)
<bjorkintosh> till then, what's my best option for recovering from this snafu?
<bandit-led> you getting any errors?
<bjorkintosh> nope. just the capslock key blinking.
<bjorkintosh> err. light, not key.
<bjorkintosh> ah wait. i see something.
<alankila> hmm I got update to nvidia-310. Does that mean I can't boot now?
<bandit-led> bjorkintosh,  thats a kernel panic
<bjorkintosh> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<bjorkintosh> i get that with the 3.9, which worked just fine.
<bekks> bjorkintosh: Then you forgot to build the device driver you need.
<bjorkintosh> i don't get that with 3.11, which was what i was rebooting to. after that, it does nothing.
<bekks> 3.11 --whats that?
<bjorkintosh> sorry. the kernel.
<bjorkintosh> 3.8.something.11
<bandit-led> 3.8.0.11
<bekks> There is no 3.8.0.11 at kernel.org :)
<bandit-led> 3.8.0-11'
<bekks> ah. 3.8.0 build #11
<bjorkintosh> correct.
<bandit-led> i was confused for a second when he said 3.9
<bjorkintosh> typically, it's able to recover gracefully by using an older build. but none of them are working.
<bekks> 3.11 was confusing too:P
<bjorkintosh> sorry.
<bjorkintosh> never had a problem with ubuntu+1, till now.
<bandit-led> i have never had this many problems with +1 until this release cycle
<bandit-led> bjorkintosh, hope you get some help figuring it out
<shann> hi i found little bug in raring
<shann> when start firefox in large screen at right a litte band appear
<shann> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9145/littleband.png screensaver
<shann> in quantal no problems
<shann> when resize dash, the window automatically resize correctly but i close and reopen the window, the bug again.
<raccarti> Where did http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ntfsprogs go in raring?
<IdleOne> ntfs-3g
<IdleOne> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13-1+0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 435 kB, installed size 1523 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<raccarti> Already installed. But partitionmanager won't format in NTFS.
<IdleOne> hmm, that i don't know about, sorry.
<raccarti> In quantal it needed ntfsprogs to do so. And http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/partitionmanager actually lists the "Package not available" ntfsprogs as a suggested dependency even in raring.
<IdleOne> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (raring), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<IdleOne> could that be what you need?
<IdleOne> I'm taking shots in the dark here to be honest
<raccarti> Could be. Worth a try.
<raccarti> Ah, no, it's a little GUI tool which has options to "Enable write support for external device" and "Enable write support for internal device". partitionmanager doesn't care either way.
<IdleOne> I tried
<IdleOne> :/
<raccarti> Yeah, thanks for the suggestion anyway.
<raccarti> Looked reasonable.
<dr_willis> ntgs-config can be problematic at times..
<raccarti> I'll admit to not being totally certain why one would want to use it.
<dr_willis> it creates fstab entries fir your ntfs partitions and can tweak the udev rules
<raccarti> Oh, for dual-booters.
<dr_willis> it normally works.. but can fail to exit. and have other weird errors/bugs
<dr_willis> or for people with usb flash in ntgs/vfat
<raccarti> Well the fstab part won't matter. I guess udev does
<raccarti> But, it mostly seems odd to go through that effort and restrict it to ntfs (and it does vfat too? it doesn't obviously indicate that). The fstab parsing and the udev update logic is basically identical for any of these FSes
<dr_willis> it does vfat
<dr_willis> and ntfs
<raccarti> Any idea about ntfsprogs or otherwise formatting NTFS on raring?
<IdleOne> from the description of partitionmanager it says "Note that to gain support for a
<IdleOne>  specific file system other than ext2/3/4, you should install the corresponding suggested package."
<IdleOne> make sure you have all the suggested packages installed
<raccarti> Yes; and the suggested package for ntfs is apparently ntfsprogs. I linked to http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/partitionmanager above
<IdleOne> ah.
<IdleOne> !search ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Found:
<IdleOne> helpful indeed
<raccarti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ntfsprogs says it exists right through quantal.
<IdleOne> either it has been dropped (which I doubt) or it is a bug.
<trism> raccarti: ntfsprogs is empty in quantal, it's just transitional for ntfs-3g
<raccarti> Okay. So is the best way to persuade raring's partitionmanager to format NTFS to install quantal's empty transitional ntfsprogs?
<IdleOne> So the question is why doesn't partitionmanager let him format to ntfs?
<raccarti> If it's empty, it at least can't do any harm.
<raccarti> dpkg says: "ii  ntfs-3g               1:2013.1.13-1+0 amd64           read/write NTFS driver for FUSE"
<raccarti> And it indeed contains /sbin/{mmkntfs,mkfs.ntfs}
<raccarti> So what is the actual indicator that partitionmanager is checking for that I need to fool it?
<raccarti> Ah, installing quantal's ntfsprogs does not suffice. And indeed it's just two files in /usr/share/doc anyway: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/ntfsprogs/filelist
<trism> raccarti: looking at the code it checks for ntfsresize, ntfslabel, mkfs.ntfs, ntfsclone, dd, and blkid, you aren't missing any of those are you?
<raccarti> Oh. Wtf. It's a dangling symlink: /sbin/mkfs.ntfs -> /usr/sbin/mkntfs
<raccarti> Rest exist.
<raccarti> However /sbin/mkntfs does exist.
<raccarti> So it's pointing the wrong place. Just a moment, trying to hook up this symlink system...
<raccarti> And that does it. Created a symlink in /usr/sbin to /sbin/mkntfs
<raccarti> Works.
<raccarti> So: (1) ntfs-3g sets up its symlink incorrectly; and (2) partitionmanager should replace ntfsprogs with ntfs-3g as a suggested dependency.
<trism> raccarti: bug 1148541 for (1) it seems
<ubottu> bug 1148541 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "mkfs.ntfs is missing from package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1148541
<raccarti> Ah, well, at least it's already been spotted and filed.
<raccarti> (2) is less important since ntfs-3g's a default install anyway.
<bcbc2> Anyone else have their brightness Fn-Keys stop working and backlight off after resume from suspend? I'm running a Dell N4010 with intel GPU? bug 1105604
<ubottu> bug 1105604 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Brightness control stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105604
<psusi> is it just me or is the raring-server-amd64.iso daily image completely fscking broken?  trying to run it under a vm and it can't find the cdrom no matter what I do, even when I manaully mount it in /cdrom on the other tty
<alankila> bcbc2: happens to me on nvidia gpu
<bcbc2> alankila: it's been over a month now... wondering if I was alone ;) Good to know I'm not
<bcbc2> not sure if the devs are aware of it though
<alankila> while it would be convenient to have that work, I'm merely grateful about the fact that suspend and resume actually works
<alankila> I think there was a 10 year period where it never worked on any linux laptop I had, so it's small beans that I can't change brightness now
<bcbc2> fair enough. but the dev releases have been pretty good since precise. And when the same thing happened there it was fixed very promptly.
<bcbc2> also having the backlight now off after suspend, you have to blind type to get the brightness up again.
<alankila> oh? for me it picks the brightness setting I left when I went for suspend
<alankila> it just doesn't change it afterwards
<bcbc2> it just started blacking out the past couple of weeks. before that there was no difference after suspend
<bcbc2> my fn brightness keys don't work so I have to echo | tee the brightness in manually
<bjorkintosh> i discovered a possible reason for which 13.04 is not booting on my machine.
<bjorkintosh> my /boot is empty!
<psusi> bjorkintosh, that would be a problem ;)
<dr_willis> boot got the  boot!
<bjorkintosh> something to do with grub, perhaps?
<psusi> did you try to set up a separate /boot when you installed or something?
<bjorkintosh> no. it has always been separate.
<bjorkintosh> perhaps i should just edit fstab
<psusi> umm.. so you did manual partitioning and told it to use a separate /boot?
<bjorkintosh> no. all of this was done automatically with 12.04 when i installed it last year. never asked for a separate /boot
<psusi> then you don't have one
<bjorkintosh> i don't have one what?
<psusi> in which case, it shouldn't be possible for it to be empty... installing has to put a kernel in there at least
<psusi> ./boot
<psusi> partition that is
<bjorkintosh> i do. /dev/sda2
<bjorkintosh> it is just not in /etc/fstab for some reason.
<psusi> well. if you chose manual partitioning and created one, it should have been added to /etc/fstab
<bjorkintosh> wow. it even discarded all the settings for my display.
<bjorkintosh> this was rough.
<MoPac> Hi all - I'm really suffering from bugs in 12.10 with workspace management, particularly breakage of edge scrolling and the OS's amnesia about my custom keyboard shortcuts.  I'm hoping to get a sense of the resolution of these issues in Ringtail
<MoPac> (e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/964270 as one example)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964270 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu forgets keyboard shortcuts after a restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MoPac> And if it's working smoothly in Ringtail, are there serious problems I need to look out for in upgrading now?
<dr_willis> hmm.. i dident notivce edge scrolling working earlier today.. dident pay  much attention to it. i tend to use the move to destop type menu items
<MoPac> dr_willis: At the moment in 12.10, my workspace management is basically unusable. My keyboard shortcuts get forgotten, edge scrolling stops working after one scroll until I move manually....  Since Devilspie's workspace/viewport setting function appears broken, I depend on an xdotool script to engage my keyboard shortcut before window opening.  With the shortcut forgotten, it breaks
<MoPac> So a ringtail is looking appetizing if this compiz/unity workspace stuff is fixed there
<MoPac> sorry, edge scrolling was a brain fart on my part
<MoPac> I mean edge flipping
<bcbc2> does anyone else get the corrupted desktop where an image of old open windows remain frozen? This happens both on 12.10 and 13.04. bug 1067580
<ubottu> bug 1067580 in unity (Ubuntu) "Closed windows appear as phantom desktop overlay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067580
<bcbc2> I doubt whether I filed the bug against the right package. But there's one with no response after 5 months and still happening.
<bcbc2> still it's more a minor irritation - sometimes I click on stuff and wonder why nothing happens, and then realise I closed the windows already :)
<bcbc2> but on the plus side, the new swirly ubuntu icon in the launcher is really cool :P
<dr_willis> really when i upgraded to 13.04 i dident notice much of a change. ;) guess it is still using  my old themes/settings..  i did notice  the icon was differnt. other  then that.. not much else.
<dr_willis> except  window-quicklists
<dr_willis> was the radio  lens in 12.04?  :) i  noticed it in 13.04 -
<bjorkintosh> i sorta fixed my issue.
<bcbc2> they also removed the multiple desktops by default if I recall correctly and I saw the other day that the desktop switcher was animated. All minor stuff. Actually I prefer that there is no major UI changes because it makes all the guides obsolete and you need screenshots by release.
<user82> hello. daily builds for today should arrive in around 6 hours i suppose?
<user82> somewhat 9am?
<smartboyhw> user82, why don't you use the latest daily build and upgrade to the latest packages?
<user82> smartboyhw i want to set up a usb stick once that then does not get connected to the internet again. it is kind of special porpose it is only there to run a app on my neigbpurs pc and nothing else
<user82> and since i g2g now anyway i will start the download later
<smartboyhw> user82, well then can't the app run on 12.10 or 12.04.2?
<user82> smartboyhw it is a brand new mac with thunderbolt...iirc the support is under heavy development and *should* be better with linux 3.8
<smartboyhw> user82, OK. Just use the latest daily build then
<user82> i will try it at least
<user82> (it might get messy with a retina display over thunderbolt anyway ;) )
<tux_> anyone running mir ? https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging
<smartboyhw> tux_, not me at least
<rohdef> I've been trying to install 13.04, but the installer seems to freeze at drive setup, what can I do?
<alankila> rohdef: I've quit the installer and relaunched it. Doing this few times helped.
<alankila> Also you can install ubuntu-server and then just install ubuntu-desktop
<alankila> provided you have networking that the server install can cope with. Wireless drivers appear to not be featured on the server disk, sadly
<alankila> I generally start my ubuntus from the server install because it's text based, over quicker, and more likely to work
<alankila> for instance on a macbook air, the official desktop installer gives me nouveau, and it is so broken it is a miracle if the OS hangs together long enough to finish installation so you can install nvidia driver instead
<alankila> with nouveau even gnome terminal just gave me multicolored squares instead of glyphs. :-/
<rohdef> alankila, hmm will consider the server option, although I'll try to relaunch installer a few times
<rohdef> alankila, do you know if usb modems work on server?
<alankila> no
<alankila> I doubt it
<rohdef> I only have wifi and cell phone access atm
<alankila> it's very much wired networking kind of thing
<rohdef> blast
<alankila> though with ubuntu server I was able to connect the macbook's broadcom wireless by manually writing a wpa_supplicant conf
<alankila> so that was doable at least
<alankila> so anyway it might or might not work. You should examine the package lists of the server disk and see if it has the stuff you think you need
<rohdef> alankila, could do that although I recall wpa_supplicant as a pain
<alankila> and you have to configure it without network manager or such things
<rohdef> well I've done a lot of manual network setups through time, but not many with wifi, I used to use gentoo ;)
<alankila> but yeah it's kinda disappointing that the installer is right now sort of broken
<alankila> and it probably has a good reason why it's broken, and I suspect it has something to do with a disk scan. It likely looks for something that only terminates after a long timeout
<alankila> on the other hand installers have been broken recently a lot. I remember hearing that fedora's new gui installer is totally idiotic as well
<alankila> so the rule of thumb is that these things are hard to do and they have difficult minefield of problems to solve. In case of Fedora it was just some UI designer given free reign and these people rarely seem to know what they are doing, I guess.
<alankila> disappointing given that linux could just run on microsoft's coattails and clone their installer step by step. Microsoft has likely spent a lot of money making sure most normal people can work it out.
<rohdef> perhaps, I'll give it a few retries then
<rohdef> well I think there's a bit more complexity in writing a *nix installer if it's to behave nicely
<rohdef> Windows hardly care about dual boot for instance
<alankila> I argue neither should Linux. But I already live in the world where you go buy linux laptops from the shops
<alankila> in any case if you don't trash the partition, grub can pick it up and it's not really a problem. ntfs resize seems to work and all that. Minimal steps to support windows are possible and have in fact been done for a long time.
<rohdef> and Linux-users for instance don't like to be forced to ext4, they want the choise between raiser, ext2-4 and whatever there is
<rohdef> they should, dual boot is important, that's also part of why mac had a lot of success switching to Intel
<rohdef> they can't ignore windows
<alankila> Possible, though ubuntu's style is to just go with ext4 unless you do the whole setup manually
<alankila> I installed with ext4 and used btrfs-convert to go with btrfs myself now.
<rohdef> true, I like that way of doing it, because crazies like me can do manual setups, and rest can do default
<alankila> yes, nothing wrong with that... though I do think that current linux desktop userbase can probably be ignored if it means improved mainstream acceptability
<alankila> after all, current userbase is < 2 %, and while it has developers and such people, you don't need them if you can sell a linux product and hire your own developers to work with it. And if you reach something like OS X penetration -- around 10 % world wide, I guess -- then you are doing very well relative to other linux distributions
<alankila> it should be doable, but it takes cash. I hoped Canonical could be the party doing this, and it sounds like shuttleworth understands this, but his way of getting there sucks.
<alankila> so I guess we end up running something Google-originated unless Canonical is very lucky with these new innovations.
<alankila> chromeos could be a mortal threat to all other linux distributions out there if it works well enough for regular people.
<alankila> just like OS X sucked in almost all the people who wanted a functioning unix desktop
<rohdef> well to be quite honest one of the reasons I think Linux don't get through is partly due to how much people like GTK+/Gnome, as far as I see it that's also part of why unity was made, to patch up the broken product
<rohdef> I've seen a lot of patchwork projects to try and "fix" the problems with Gnome/GTK+ where I've been thinking, if all that work was put in KDE they'd come so much further :(
<alankila> if someone took KDE and ripped out all the crap in it, that would be great
<alankila> unity might be the KDE without the crap.
<alankila> after all, they plan to rewrite it on top of Qt/QML, and KDE itself is trying to avoid "libkde", they want to make their applications just Qt applications as much as possible
<alankila> so there's a kind of convergence on the horizon. Unfortunately I disagree with the UI choices that KDE people make, they have a lot of the "linux is about choice" mantra stuck in their heads, and they try to cater to everybody and do everything concurrently...
<alankila> KDE can almost be configured to look and act nice. Almost. But I ended up uninstalling it today, because I run into bugs in it constantly.
<alankila> and all I do is run a fullscreen terminal and fullscreen browser. It takes some effort to make that user experience suck.
<alankila> So ... I'll check out how gnome 3 is next. I really hope they fixed the fullscreen windows being obscured by the gnome 3 top bar and stuff like that bugs that I ran into last time.
<rohdef> alankila, hope they have, will also have to look at Gnome 3 at some point :)
<alankila> It's kinda painful to switch between desktop environments... these things leave so many packages behind
<alankila> if you want a clean install you'll debfoster the ubuntu-desktop (say) out first and only when you think everything has been removed, can you install something else
<alankila> and if you configured lightdm to autologin into some environment, it's too stupid to notice that environment doesn't exist anymore
<alankila> X flashes on and then dies
<alankila> so many rough edges :-/
<rohdef> agreed
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<skulltip> what 10" tablet is recommended for ubuntu
<IdleOne> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<skulltip> thanks
<skulltip> i take it i can update the tablet after installed using apt-get update and upgrade?
<MoPac> Howdy all.  An in -place upgrade from quantal to raring has broken my system, and I'm hoping for advice on how to repair from a live quantal live USB, which I'm using now
<MoPac> The x server never seems to have started under the upgrade -- I was able to log in a few times, but there was no ability to move windows.  I updated al packages and the kernel.  I also ran update-manager -d a couple times and followed its restart instructions
<MoPac> But now, when I get to the login screen (at a bizarre resolution because the system can't seem to handle my display), entering my password just results in a brief flash to a full-screen terminal and then cycles back to the account login screen -- no way in
<MoPac> Booting in safe mode seems to stop as soon as it reaches some mapped network drives that are in my fstab.  They connection attempts to them exit with code 32, and then nothing else happens
<MoPac> *safe mode / recovery mode
<ovidius2> hi. is this the right place for questions about kubuntu+1, too?
<trism> ovidius2: it is, lots of kubuntu users here (not me though)
<ovidius2> trism: thanks.
<ovidius2> i did an update on my laptop from 12.10 to 13.04 yesterday and have two major issues.  first: networkmanager from kde does not work anymore. i need to start nm-applet to get wifi connections. is this a known problem?
<yofel> define "does not work anymore" - crashes plasma, sees no interfaces, fails to connect, freezes, ...
<ovidius2> yofel: sees interface, but no networks. nm-applet does everything fine. if i conect via nm-applet, kde nm widget shows me as connected as well
<yofel> networkmanager puts its logs in /var/log/syslog. Maybe watching that while after disabling and enabling networking can tell what's wrong
<yofel> -while
<ovidius2> yofel: thanks. will try. and come back with results.
<ovidius2> yofel: nothing strange to see there. the nerworkmanager widget for kde just does not show the list of wifi networks in reach. it is empty there
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> show more is empty too?
<ovidius2> filled it as a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/1153041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153041 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Plasma Widget shows empty wifi list. (Raring)" [Undecided,New]
<ovidius2> yofel. thanks again for your input
<yofel> can you please at least attach /var/log/syslog to the bug?
<ovidius2> yofel: yes. anything else that could be helpful?
<yofel> ovidius2: actually, haven't tried this in a while, but run 'sudo apport-collect -p network-manager 1153041'
<ovidius2> yofel: done.
<yofel> oh, it worked, great
<yofel> I think that should be all that could be useful
<krabador> i want only know if software-properties-gtk will run in so many seconds, like today raring live
<krabador> why software-properties-gtk on raring is so heavy to load?
<omac> I tried ubuntu one to share some files the other day.  It's very nice.
<krabador> omac: yes, really great
<jtaylor> why does the new software updater have A in its symbol?
<jtaylor> I can't figure out what that could stand for
<jtaylor> Auto update?
<penguin42> and what has B ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-10
<penguin42> is anyone else having redraw problems on Firefox forms?
<tigrang> Anyone else using skype and it not showing in the tray any more?
<tim> hi, i've migrated one of my machines to 13.04. however there is one problem: the cmake build system for my sources expect qt4, but the default (qmake) is based on qt5. is there a workaround to switch the default qt version?
<alankila> tim: how about qt4-qmake vs. qt5-qmake?
<tim> alankila: ah, qmake vs qmake-qt4
<relapse> When is the beta for raring available?
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<MoPac> Hi all.  I'm experiencing a problem in Raring (which I also had, but less so, in Quantal) with edge flipping where it barely works at all.  With pointer, it will often flip once after a restart and then not again.  Drog and drop is more sporadic.  Looks a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/771448 - don't know if this should be happening in raring?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771448 in compiz (Ubuntu) "desktop wall edge flipping broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krabador> hi people, i need to switch user on raring
<krabador> how can i do it from terminal?
<MoPac> Sorry for the AFK.  I'm also getting the keyboard-shortcut-amnesia bug in raring ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1063617 ) .  I thought this was fixed, or have the 0.9.9.2 changes not been merged into the daily yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063617 in Compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix committed]
<rohdef> hmm, I've been fighting a bit more with the installer that seems to get stuck when reaching Disk Setup
<rohdef> any possible solutions apart from keeping retrying?
<BluesKaj> rohdef, no , some hardware isn't recognized by the ubiquity installer , it's aknown bug on some systems , usually amd64
<rohdef> BluesKaj, it's an amd64 indeed, can I somehow start a text-based installer?
<BluesKaj> rohdef, dunno why it hasn't been fixed since it was reported on launchpad almost 2 months ago
<rohdef> 2 months?
<rohdef> oO
<BluesKaj> yup\
<rohdef> :S I sure hope there's a good reason for that, I guess I'll go for 12.10 then
<rohdef> just hoped that I could get it up and running on 13.04 since I needed to reinstall anyway
<alankila> live dangerously and upgrade from 12.10
<rohdef> heh, that I could do :) btw. thanks for the help last time alankila
<alankila> for the time being the ubuntu server install looks most workable though
<alankila> I'm now in gnome 3 and happy as a little squirrel when I discovered it supports pixel precise touchpad scrolling
<alankila> though I had to use dconf-editor to enable horizontal scrolling for some stupid reason
<BluesKaj> tried a daily a few days ago , same result ..so the only suggestion ican make is , install 12.10 then , do-release-upgrade -d , after updating and upgrading 12.10 first , rohdef
<alankila> but I got epiphany which is gtk3 app and it can scroll stuff with pixel precision with 2-finger touchpad gesture
<alankila> files can do this feat as well, as can many other apps. Unfortunately not rhythmbox
<alankila> I've been just scrolling around and enjoying one step towards feature parity with OS X.
<rohdef> BluesKaj, will do that :) although I'm pretty sure the suggestion from alankila is quite good too, but I don't want to do manual network setup :/
<rohdef> nice :) perhaps I should check out gnome
<rohdef> again that is
<alankila> I waited years for this capability. KDE's support for touchscreens is absolutely horrible, and most linux apps scroll by large chunks because touchpad only emulates mouse button presses 4/5 which move several lines at once
<alankila> but gtk+3 can do this right, so huge points for that.
<BluesKaj> rohdef, it's not dangerous unless you ghave an unrelaible internet connection
<rohdef> BluesKaj, I know, but I don't like doing manual wpa_supplicant
<bjsnider> alankila, rhythmbox hasn't been ported to gtk3?
<alankila> wpa_passphrase your-ssid your-passwod > /tmp/sucka; wpa_supplicant /tmp/sucka # done
<alankila> wpa_supplicant -c even.
<alankila> bjsnider: I think it is, but for some reason it doesn't behave as well as other applications.
<rohdef> :) ok that makes it easy
<BluesKaj> roh what does wpa-supplicant have to do with it? , just use your existing connection
<alankila> neither does firefox, but it's a gtk2 thing, so boo for that
<BluesKaj> rohdef,^
<bjsnider> alankila, that's not the only gtk music player
<rohdef> BluesKaj, only have wifi and have to set it up from the live image afaik
<alankila> probably not. I could hunt for another. But it doesn't really matter for rhythmbox. I'm just surprised it did not seem to inherit the capability.
<alankila> there are other issues in rhythmbox, like enabling fullscreen mode from F11 makes it stick to every desktop, which makes the fullscreen mode useless
<alankila> it's probably got some Interesting ways it uses GTK+
<alankila> then again, it's music player, and for some reason music players draw the most incompetent developers there are...
<alankila> (difficult to understand why there are so many of them and why all of them suck, otherwise)
<rohdef> wasn't it the server install I should use to work around the problem?
<rohdef> or?
<alankila> well I've done installs from ubuntu server as the base
<alankila> and had to learn the wpa_* stuff in order to download the full desktop
<rohdef> ok good, and then just install kubuntu-desktop?
<alankila> though that install did not last because it stuck me with nouveau and it was so broken I gave up and put OS X back at that time
<alankila> yes, that's pretty much it.
<alankila> though my personal recommendation would be to install 'gnome' metapackage rather than kubuntu stuff. But I don't like KDE so to each their own.
<rohdef> nouveau is still broken :( damn, well nice to know though
<alankila> it might work for some hardware, but don't try to use it with nvidia 320M if you have it
<alankila> my experience with nouveau was such that half of the font glyphs in gnome-terminal were replaced by variously colored violet squares. I guess it confused the background somehow with them.
<alankila> saw enough characters to manage to install nvidia-310 and observe it did install successfully. Then reboot and that install survives to this day -- I am actually using it right now.
<rohdef> I've had fights with it before, from what I've experienced it's more unstable and defective than the alpha of Windows ME must have been
<alankila> the first time it crashed I was just moving windows in the screen around
<alankila> whoops, suddenly flew out of X and to corrupted TTY. Awesome. :-/
<alankila> I guess I don't really envy the people working on nouveau. It's a hard task, and without access to the people who designed the hardware you have to painstakingly discover all edge cases yourself where something should work but just doesn't
<alankila> the realities of specifications always being kinda incomplete is why I personally think that only hardware vendors can write the drivers for complicated hardware -- only they can pick the brains of the people who actually designed the hardware
<rohdef> true, but I wonder what is the point, the drivers from NVidia does the job well
<alankila> the other guys must operate by best guesses and that is always going to be far slower
<alankila> open source fundamentalism, perhaps.
<alankila> we'd benefit from a free driver, but I'd suggest buying open GPUs, or simple GPUs for which ordinary people can write drivers for
<alankila> it looks to me like Intel's stuff might work well with linux, so we should just stop using discrete GPUs.
<rohdef> Intel HD4000 works really well so far
<rohdef> although I haven't done games with it on Linux
<alankila> I have it on my other macbook, and have no complaints. As far as I'm concerned I'm out of the discrete GPU game now.
<alankila> but realistically intel will need to increase performance a few times from HD4000 before it becomes more usable for gaming types.
<BluesKaj> my entry level nvidia 8400GS works fine on 13.04
<rohdef> using nvidia's drivers or nouveau?
<BluesKaj> nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> nouveau worked quite well too actually
<rohdef> ah some improvement at least
<penguin42> yeh, it seems to be somewhat touchy, works well for some, is a complete disaster for others
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  like ubioquity
<BluesKaj> err ubiquity
<penguin42> nod, not very erm ubiquitous
<BluesKaj> for sure
<BluesKaj> still broken in the dailies for those of us with amd 64 HW
<BluesKaj> well, some of us
<rohdef> alankila, you just do normal install and then wpa_supplicant stuff after install?
<alankila> yes until I can get a GUI going
<alankila> note that authenticating to typical wlan requires not just the supplicant -- and if memory serves the interface to act on needs to be specified also -- but then also dhclient so you get internet address by dhcp
<rohdef> hmm seems server inststall takes care of that so far, but it haven't asked for drive settings yet, and seems to be frozen like ubiquity :(
<alankila> hmmh. That didn't happen for me. The server install has ran more reliably. Bummer if that is the case.
<rohdef> I'll let i try for another 5-10 mins, otherwise I'll do the 12.10 do-dist-upgrade -d solution
<MoPac> Hi - sorry to repost this, but I lost connection for a while.  My keyboard shortcuts are still being forgotten and reset on logout/restart in Raring.  I thought this was meant to be fixed by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1063617 .. Anyone familiar?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063617 in Compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix committed]
<TheLordOfTime> MoPac, "Fix Committed" doesn't mean fix released.
<MoPac> TheLordOfTime: Ah - thanks... too noob to notice the distinction
<TheLordOfTime> oop i lied it does show as released.
<TheLordOfTime> at least in Ubuntu's compiz package it does.
<MoPac> I have the latest daily of compiz, and I've ordered Unityshell before most of the other plugins, includin wall and expo, and I've even set up the command plugin to try to mimic the default keyboard shortcuts when they get reset
<MoPac> Yet my workspace arrangement is still unusable because my keyboard shortcuts get forgotten, edge flippping doesn't work at all, and the commands plugin (via xdotool) seems totally broken
<MoPac> I'm a little confused because, with workspaces being so central to the OS experience, I don't see people all over IRC or askubuntu saying anything about it.  Are edge flipping and workspace-switch shortcuts actually working for most people?
<alankila> they might all have given up on unity and are using gnome or kde instead. :-/
<MoPac> I was using cinnamon, but Ubuntu couldn't seem to handle having both unity and non-unity elements on it
<MoPac> Especially when I upgraded to raring: I would log into Unity-based ubuntu, but half the interactions would be attempting to load Cinnamon things, so I had to purge it all
<alankila> I had to give up on unity because the macbook touchpad support is so poor it randomly generates 3-finger presses which cause application switches when I try to scroll
<alankila> since there was no way to disable all of the 3-finger gestures, I was forced to either rebuild something or use something else.
<bjsnider> alankila, how does gnome-shell work?
<alankila> still ambivalent about the dynamic workspaces thing, but decided it's better than static workspaces at least
<alankila> has a big bunch of default extensions to enable and disable in the tweak tool that is installed by default
<bjsnider> yeah but i mean in regards to the touch issue
<alankila> well it has no 3+ finger gestures, but what it does with 2 fingers rivals OS X, which does it best
<alankila> though I did have to use dconf-editor to enable horizontal scrolling for some stupid reason.
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-03
<brainwash> Daekdroom: bug 1275556
<ubottu> bug 1275556 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Package 'gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg' has no installation candidate" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275556
 * Daekdroom subscribes to the bug report
<brainwash> Daekdroom: maybe you should add a comment and state which package still requires gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg to work properly
<brainwash> to the report mentioned in comment #1
<Daekdroom> Ok.
<CarlFK> porting some setup scripts to Trusty.. how do I auto login a user?
<CarlFK> something like this: printf "autologin-user=vagrant\n" >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<AussieDownUnder> Seem to not always be able to tab out of programs to get to the desktop or use any shortcuts to get to the desktop in xubuntu 14.04 what so ever, the main corporate is XBMC & Steam Games not letting me go to the desktop without having to quit.
<xsacha> if i stick with the current 14.04 kernel and then upgrade to final 14.04 later, is there a need to update the kernel or is it safe to stay with the existing kernel?  3.13.0-14-generic
<xsacha> i've heard that it might change to 3.14 and was wondering if anything in the OS/apps would depend on that
<nikolam> There is problem with updatedb/locate/find and BTRFS snapshots . It index them from begining, since they are always available to read from the root of FS.
<nikolam> updatedb/locate/find could be more smart and recognize dates in BTRFS snapshots, to use previous indexed data, to finish indexing of snapshots earlier (and/or using btrfs send data about changed blocks till snapshot to identify and index only changed files)
<nikolam> Or. updatedb/locate/find could by default, not index snapshots in BTRFS on Ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<siavoshkc> I finally got to install Ubuntu 14.04 on an AthlonXP 2000+ with DDR1 RAM
<siavoshkc> But it is extremly slow
<siavoshkc> like running Descent with 4MB memory (it needs 8)
<susundberg> How much do you have RAM on that machine?
<siavoshkc> 1GB
<susundberg> Have you used ubuntu before -- i mean is this 14.04 related or general issue with ubuntu ?
<siavoshkc> 14.04 related
<susundberg> (is the 14.04 your first ubuntu installation on that machine)
<susundberg> oh ok
<siavoshkc> it was running puppy
<siavoshkc> puppy is very light
<susundberg> well its kind of minimalistic compared to gnome
<susundberg> yeah
<susundberg> you dont get that integrated desktop fun without cost :)
<siavoshkc> I sense it is not normal
<susundberg> can you open up terminal ?
<siavoshkc> yes
<susundberg> what does "free -h" show
<siavoshkc> it is on another system
<siavoshkc> lets see
<susundberg> if you want, that will show your memory usage, like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028901/
<susundberg> and with 'top' you can see top-memory users after you hit 'shift + m'
<susundberg> oh, it might be also your desktop effects -- check those (and disable to see if it helps)
<susundberg> btw: i myself am using 'lubuntu' with my oldish laptop to save memory / cpu
<susundberg> mm, seems like i am using 1.4G atm, so i would not rule out the memory issue
<siavoshkc> I was wrong
<siavoshkc> I cant even open terminal
<siavoshkc> desktop effects are bothering for sure
<siavoshkc> how can I disable desktop effects
<rohan> does nvidia-prime do automatic power control?
<siavoshkc> THE problem is not memory
<siavoshkc> about 750 MB is free
<siavoshkc> anf top shows that only 10% of cpu time is being utilized
<siavoshkc> How can I disable genome efffect
<hippiehunter_> im having trouble getting 32bit applications that call getpwuid to work on my 64bit system that uses winbind for logins. it looks from an strace like i need winbind:i386 installed but that appears to be blocked by python-dnspython anyone have any suggestions on a way forward?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-04
<attrapereves> Hi, my sound is not working. Any tips?
<jamesliu> hi
<jamesliu> I'd like to ask a simple question
<jamesliu> Could someone let me know how to know other people 's host name by ip
<jamesliu> which command should be used
<hyde> Does anybody here have an idea when Qt5 of 14.04 is going to get upgraded?
<genii> !info libqt5core5 trusty
<ubottu> libqt5core5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu18 (trusty), package size 1524 kB, installed size 4527 kB
<genii> !info libqt5core5 trusty-proposed
<ubottu> Package libqt5core5 does not exist in trusty-proposed
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info libqt5core5 kubuntu-experimental
<ubottu> Package libqt5core5 does not exist in kubuntu-experimental
<yofel> hyde: probably in ~2 days... if bug 1278329 can be trusted
<ubottu> bug 1278329 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278329
<hyde> yofel: great! Then I'll see if that happens and not do Qt build yet this week
<hyde> related, is it going to be Qt5.2 for sure, or is there a chance of Qt5.3? I suppose not, since final release of 5.3 seems to scheduled for 29th of April... Is Qt5 something which is likely to have minor version bumped for 14.04.1?
<swizgard> jamesliu: this is reverse-dns, isn't it? so "dig" maybe?
<Volkodav> So hoe does this beta behave so far?
<DJones> Volkodav: Only been using since the weekend, but so far its been good, installed with no issues on a new laptop, dual intel/nvidia graphics worked perfectly
<Volkodav> good
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Dry_Lips> Hi... What do you guys think of Trusty at the present time?
<k1l> *thumb_up*
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ running smooth here on an acer 1410 64 bit install
<k1l> Dry_Lips: but keep in mind. if you need to ask for stability dont run dev releases
<philinux> k1l;~ +1 this acer is not my main machine. Desktop is running 13.10
<k1l> i am running it on my main machine. but i got more than enough backup machines for the time when murphy strikes again
<DJones> Dry_Lips: I did a fresh install on a new laptop at the weekend, its been good so far
<Dry_Lips> Good to hear, guys
<Dry_Lips> You are all running vanilla Ubuntu, or some of the derivatives?
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ me is vanilla 64 bit Ubuntu-  unity is much improved
<Dry_Lips> Right...
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ you can see the main changes here > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184706
<Dry_Lips> Ah, cheers mate! :)
<Dry_Lips> I'll check it out
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ just had 160 meg update which included new kernel - off for a reboot biab
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ booted fine with new kernel. 3.13.0-15
<Dry_Lips> nice one, philinux! :)
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ anything else you need know?
<DJones> philinux: Hopefully I'll get the same myself, just got fears that nvidia-prime might make a mess
<xsacha> oh there's a new one?
<xsacha> i found 3.13.0-14 quite buggy so i'm using -12
<Dry_Lips> philinux: thanks, but not as I can think of...
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/more-work-to-support-nvidia-optimus.html
<philinux> apt-cache policy nvidia-prime Candidate: 0.5.7
<philinux> Dry_Lips;~ but do not enable proposed repo though. that info above references it but all in main repo now
<xsacha> is there an amd-prime?
<philinux> xsacha;~ no - unless the package has a different name
<xsacha> oh is it because the catalyst driver has native support for switchable graphics?
<xsacha> it doesn't support prime though (except with opensource driver)
<philinux> xsacha;~ sorry dont know about catalyst
<xsacha> it's ok, i dont know much about it either since it refuses to support my video card (5650m)
<xsacha> tells me it doesn't support muxless switchable graphics, yet opensource can do it fine
<zukeprime> Xubuntu 14.04 Beta 1, Terminal.  Tilde key produces a dash.  UTF-8 encoding set.  I've tested in normal terminal and drop-down.  Also tested in stock ubuntu 14.04, doesn't do it.  Can someone else confirm?
<xsacha> zukeprime: isn't that based on keyboard language?
<zukeprime> set to US English. Checked, and double checked.
<zukeprime> Like I said, it's working fine in normal Ubuntu (Unity)...driving me crazy.
<zukeprime> It has to be a setting somewhere, I want to confirm before I waste time filing a bug report
<zukeprime> also, I went through the entire keyboard to confirm my layout...just to be sure...the tilde key is the only thing not working properly.
<xsacha> are you sure it's not appearing as a tilde?
<xsacha> maybe just bad font
<xsacha> or bad font size
<zukeprime> ahh...good point.  let me check
<xsacha> it doesn't function as a tilde?
<zukeprime> awesome!  That did it.
<xsacha> ah good. i thought you would have tried ls ~ already, but just making sure :)
<zukeprime> I had it set to Courier 10 Pitch
<xsacha> yes courier can't show tilde
<xsacha> known issue
<xsacha> long time
<zukeprime> cool thanks xsacha.  Had me worried
<xsacha> see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989458
<zukeprime> thx, will do
<bodie_> does it look like 14.04 will have the newer Unity by the 13th ui freeze?
<k1l> newer unity?
<bodie_> I thought I read an article about the latest alpha release not having a newer version of Unity which was hoped to be in the 14.04 LTS release
<k1l> i think you mean unity8 which works on MIR. that will not be standard in 14.04. but you could install it if you want to. but keep in mind its still alpha on the desktop
<bodie_> ah, ok :)
<bodie_> looks interesting, wasn't aware of mir
<bodie_> do you think it might go into 14.10?
<k1l> it will be in 14.04. but it will not become standard untill its stable enough. if that is 14.10 i dont know
<bodie_> ah, I see
<bodie_> cool!
<bodie_> do you know if the alpha is running it?
<bodie_> the 14.04 alpha that is
<k1l> yes, but i could not even start unity8 when i was trying
<bodie_> does anyone know if there are any special considerations I need to take when installing 14.04 in UEFI mode?
<bodie_> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DJones> bodie_: I just installed on a new laptop with uefi, all I did was disable secure boot and then install
<DJones> bodie_: My process was to shrink my win 8 partion with windows, then reboot with a 14.04 usb stick, partion into the free space previously created, with /, /swap and /home, then install
<bodie_> hm, okay.  thanks DJones.  perhaps the issue I'm having is unrelated to UEFI.  I don't think my sony laptop exactly follows the UEFI spec
<bodie_> it's this thing where you have to rename the boot EFI application to bootx64.efi I think
<bodie_> a la http://askubuntu.com/questions/150174/sony-vaio-with-insyde-h2o-efi-bios-will-not-boot-into-grub-efi
<bodie_> mkay.....  grub fired up OK, but after selecting the ubuntu entry, i'm sitting here on a purple screen
<bodie_> can't ctrl+alt+1/2/3/4 etc to other terminals
<bodie_> oh
<bodie_> it just came up... just was taking forever
<bodie_> O_O
<hggdh> just found mediascanner.scope generated a 179G log file. Anybody experienced something like that?
<oscalation> is 14.04 going to have startup sounds enabled?
<Turingi> Trusty Targ 14.04, has anyone else had graphical glitches with the liveDVD with the latest iso build?
<wallzero> How can I change the color scheme in Geany 1.23.1?
<minimec> Turingi: I have some 'flickering' using some vmware images with 14.04 with my INtel HD4000. I guess this has nothing to do with your problem.
<Turingi> minimec: I have glitches that make it impossible to install the system
<Turingi> minimec: using AMD HD 7750
<minimec> Turingi: Have you tried to use 'f6' Other Options and set 'nomodeset'?
<Turingi> minimec: will F6 enter into a text mode?
<Turingi> minimec: and what does nomodeset do and to what?
<minimec> Turingi: Nope. It will give you a menu. It will disable all driver modes. If that is working, you can enable the 'restricted AMD driver' after the installation of ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Turingi> minimec: I am afraid it'll have the same issues post-install
<minimec> Turingi: If you can install the system like that, you should be able to enable the 'dedicated AMD GPU driver' for your card afterwards.
<minimec> Turingi: Check 'Additional Drivers' in 'Software & Updates' after installation.
<Turingi> minimec: alright F6 does not fix the graphical glitches
<Turingi> minimec: to be more precise, it's a glitch from the liveDVD boot, not a post-install thing
<minimec> Turingi: Ok. So I cannot help you further... Sorry.
<ulkesh> I'm looking into upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and I noticed some bug reports showing that the upgrade is failing (one due to some tcltk dependency issue).  Has anyone successfully upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 in the past day or so?
<bodie_> hmmm.... after selecting the boot entry in GRUB, my laptop just sits at a purple screen...  can't switch terminals.  where should I start?
<bodie_> I was previously able to boot
<minimec> ulkesh: Late answer... I had a seamless update experience from 13.10 -> 14.04
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-05
<ulkesh> minimec: thanks, sadly I just tried and didn't...instead I just downloaded the daily ISO and installed fresh...keeping a /home separate makes this a pretty easy reinstall
<minimec> ulkesh: --> separate /home ... I agree ;) Don't know why my upgrade passed... Well.. I do not use any tcltk based software.
<AussieUpOver> xubuntu 14.04. Sometimes when I go afk & it locks the pc, when I come back & move the mouse or bash keyboard buttons it just stays irresponsible, can't unlock it or even get the monitor to turn back on, can only force restart.
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu 14.04. I think I figured out what causes my pc to crash when the screen is locked. Putting usb devices in or out.
<cdoublejj> what version open gl does 14.04 LTS use?
<cdoublejj> 3.3?
<cdoublejj> oh it depends on the driver
<AussieDownUnder> Hey guys, Is there a lib32stdc++ pre-release/saucy in a ppa somewhere for xubuntu 14.04 that I can install, I need it for a printer?
<ThomasB> i am incredibly happy with 14.04
<ThomasB> it's going to be such a terrific release
<Lorith[Alpha]> mh,
<Lorith[Alpha]> i know right
<Lorith[Alpha]> the gnome ver is awesome too
<nikolam> I just reported bug about find util, started from (ana)cron jobs, does searches within BTRFS snapshots (that are exposed as readwrite(!) or read-only and mounted in file system mount point.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anacron/+bug/1288106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288106 in anacron (Ubuntu) "Regular 'find' searches of cron jobs, should not search BTRFS snapshots " [Undecided,New]
<nikolam> I just wonder how that will affect LTS release, not to include this kind of Ubuntu distribution and system utils bug, not recognizing File system specifics. (file system snapshots exist for a long time)
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> I wonder if anyone agrees/disagrees with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1288163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288163 in unity (Ubuntu) "window z-order not intuitive when mouse wheel scrolling over launcher icon" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> or if anyone could create a video to illustrate it, my screencasting seems to have *horrible* audio at the moment and I can't figure out why
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kblin> hi folks
<BluesKaj> hey kblin
 * kblin hopes the updated network manager will perform less abysmal
<k1l_> wait, i got 2 NM indicators o_O
<kblin> intersting. I've only got one, but once in a while the network connection just freezes until I restart network manager
<kblin> and sometimes I fall off the WiFi and can't reconnect, again until I restart network manager
<k1l_> i got 2, one regular indicator and one with just 2 switches for wired and wireless and settings entry
<k1l_> its working all fine for me. but i got the intel n 6205 wifi card, which is unproblematic at all
<NikTh> Any problems with grub lately ?
<xsacha> haven't had any here
<xsacha> by default, from a fresh install, the grub is 'silent' and just shows a black screen with ubuntu purple around the edges
<xsacha> but that's probably by design
<NikTh> I cannot configure the 40_custom entries.. don't know/understand why.
<NikTh> Removed the x bit from 30_os_prober and update-grub, will result only with Ubuntu as an entry when reboot, despite..
<NikTh> ..that /boot/grub/grub.cfg lists the 40_custom script entries correctly.
<k1l_> works here and on my netbook which got some custom grub scripts
<NikTh> k1l_: what's the version ?
<NikTh> Here it's 2.02~beta2-6
<k1l_> erm, havent got my netbook here but i just upgraded that yesterday to 14.04
<NikTh> Ok, then probably we have the same version. (I've installed today the 14.04 - again )
<k1l_> are you sure your grub scripts work right? my older scripts from last versions did work without a problem on the netbook
<NikTh> I will try again.. with -v option this time.. and see.. I cannot understand why, I mean the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is OK, but the actual grub menu (upon reboot) does not  list the contents.
<xutl> any changes with respect to broadcom wifi chips driver in 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> xutl, 14.04 ubiquity installer detected my bcm wifi chip and enabled it during the install
<BluesKaj> and I was able to enable it, to be more precise, xutl
<xutl> BluesKaj: currently in 13.10, my bcm 4313 wifi chip is detected with brcmsmac driver but the range is very limited, it doesn't connected if away for more than 4feets so I have to manually enable wl driver for longer distance
<xsacha> i have another laptop with a bcm chip and it has worked in ubuntu since ~ 12.10
<xutl> xsacha: there are a lot of different bcm chips with different drivers, mine is bcm 4313 chip
<xsacha> pretty sure mine is 4310
<xsacha> it's 6 years old
<xutl> hmm
<BluesKaj> xutl, mine is the BCM4313 too ,and it's working on 14.04 (KDE desktop/Kubuntu) just fine
<xsacha> i remember that much earlier (12.04) i needed to extract the firmware first or something
<xutl> BluesKaj: just fine is a generic term, mine also works just fine, but speed and distance are two different things of top priority after card is detected, brcmsmac driver gives gud speed but not full to over 3 feets only, while wl driver covers long range but with half speed (speed meaning half of internet bandwidth speed)
<BluesKaj> xutl, check the power settings and channel on the router, sometimes there are options to increase the broadcast power and use a higher numbered channel like 9 instead of 6 which is usually the default
<xutl> BluesKaj: lol, I saw channel 1 as default in every router, I changed it to channel 9 but afterwards changed it to channel 6
<pappu-bhaiya-ki-> BluesKaj: problem is not with wouter, but of internet bandwidth, if I use windows than I get full bandwidith speed
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk,, make up your mind about your nick , choose one and keep it
<BluesKaj> or jai-pappu ^
<BluesKaj> sry patdk-wk
<jai-pappu> BluesKaj: what ? lol
<BluesKaj> nm
<jai-pappu> BluesKaj: I was showing my nephw, how to change nicks
<BluesKaj> no matter, you can use nickerv help in the server text to do that
<jai-pappu> hmm
<BluesKaj> changing nicks 3 times is poor conduct, makes for a confusing chat
<jai-pappu> I know, anyways
<xsacha> just got a random crash in unity while trying to open an app via the launcher
<xsacha> and it told me it couldn't report it because i had packaged out of date
<xsacha> i updated literally 10 minutes ago :|
<patdk-wk> but I like my nick :)
<xsacha> hmmm a few gl updates
<sgo11> hi, I am using ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta1. The known issue says it does not support nvidia-prime. Then how can I use nvidia driver without prime support? OR will nvidia-driver work in ubuntu-gnome 14.04 beta1 without nvidia-prime? I tried to sudo apt-get install nvidia-331. it automatically installs nvidia-prime for me, then I can not enter my system.
<jdrab> hi guys does unity(7) in 14.04 need "indirect context rendering support" ? i don't understand what it exactly is or how it works but for me unity on 14.04 does not work :/
<jdrab> unity_support_test http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038608/
<jdrab> oh and btw "does not work" means there is no window decoration,panel,launcher absolutelly nothing :/
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, that message wasn't meant for you. Sorry, my mistake. :)
<DJones> sgo11: Is that a specific issue for your graphics card? I did an install for a dual graphics (intel/nvidia 750M) at the weekend and didn't have any issues, I did install nvidia-prime
<patdk-wk> I know :)
<Echostorm> Anyone know if the teamspeak 3 client can be found in any ppa?
<Echostorm> Just installed 14.04 earlier, it's been stable so far
<sgo11> DJones, this is for ubuntu gnome. Are you using ubuntu gnome? thanks.
<xutl> 14.04 has unity or gnome as shell ?
<sgo11> DJones, that belongs to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1262068 it says it release fixed. does it mean I can get the fix by doing "apt-get upgrade"? thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1262068 in Ubuntu GNOME "nvidia-prime should support gdm also" [Medium,Triaged]
<DJones> sgo11: No, mine is a straight Ubuntu with unity install
<sgo11> DJones, ok. that is gnome specific. gdm issue. I think it gets fixed. will try apt-get upgrade. thanks.
<DJones> sgo11: The bug report seems to suggest that it should work with Gnome, but only if its not an optimus/dual graphics machine
<sgo11> DJones, ok. so I don't know what to do then. just wait until it gets fixed? :)
<xsacha> i just got an update to bash on 14.04 and it has ruined autocomplete
<utack> did anyone else get stuck at the login screen with the newest version?
<utack> after entering the password it gets stuck. though i can use the top bar to reboot etc
<elgo> hi, how do i disable the desktop icons on 14.04 desktop?
<k1l> doesnt unity-tweak-tool got a setting for that?
<elgo> k1l: i've not found anything related yet
<k1l> system-desktop symbols. then click on the symbols in the first tab
<elgo> k1l: add more icons, doesn't remove existing. desktop shows  $home/*
<k1l> uh
<k1l> than you did change that somewhere before?
<elgo> k1l: fresh default installation, about 15 minutes old
<k1l> that should be ~/Desktop
<elgo> unsetting XDG-DESKTOP_DIR did it
<belgianguy> can I run 14.04 without giving up on my 13.10 ?
<belgianguy> IIRC, it usually removes those older versions
<belgianguy> but I'm quite eager to try 14.04
<bekks> belgianguy: No, you cant. Either you upgrade or you dont.
<belgianguy> bekks: hmm, then I'll have to wait some :) betting the main dev machine on it wouldn't be that wise
<Volkodav> belgianguy you can dual boot along 13.10
<belgianguy> Volkodav: I might boot it off USB to see what's it like
<Volkodav> true
<Volkodav> but if real install works good for you may copy your home partition to it and hence migrate to it
<pietro10> apt-get dist-upgrade wants to now install a package I do not want. Is there a way I can find out which updated package now requires that one?
<pietro10> actually it seems to be a recommended package; hm...
<pietro10> oh it's libreoffice
<jtaylor> --no-install-recommends
<pietro10> yeah well ahead of you there, but thanks
<pietro10> it was libreoffice so eh
<kzetts> Hi, Im trying to boot the xubuntu 14.04 cd, and it is saying /casper/vmlinuz not found.
<kzetts> I md5'd the iso
<kzetts> and everything is fine
<kzetts> burnt a second disk
<kzetts> no effect
<kzetts> Is the iso broken?
<FernandoMiguel> kzetts: can you try an older build?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-06
<jAguAr`> i just updated my system from 12.04 to 14.04 and now i can't get either gnome or kde to boot properly... please help
<guesting738> I tried the ubuntu 14.04 daily image about a month ago and I noticed some primitive hidpi support. I hear that it is much improved, so I put today's daily image on a flash drive and am trying it out--but unlike before it is not automatically detecting the hidpi screen. How do I enable hidpi in 14.04?
<Busybyeski> howdy! how can i upgrade from 13.10 to the LTS beta?
<usr13_> Busybyeski: Do you have a seperate /home/ partition?
<usr13_> Busybyeski: If so, just do fresh install and leave /home/ partition alone, same user name....
<usr13_> and your good to go.
<usr13_> There may be another way though, someone else will probably let you know.
<rww> do-release-upgrade -d
<Busybyeski> is that @ me rww ?
<rww> yes
<rww> erm
<rww> yes
<ROPA> does anyone know if 14.04 ubuntu will also have the advertising and send search results to amazon (or anyone else willing to pay $$??
<DEBIMAN> hey guys
<DEBIMAN> are 14.04 stable enough for a daily driver?
<DEBIMAN> I'm willing to submit reports of bugs
<DEBIMAN> Just would like to know if it's severely bugged to the point of no use
<DJones> I started using it at the weekend, I've found it stable so far, but obviously what works for me may not work for everybody else and their hardware
<DEBIMAN> What's your set up
<maxb> ditto
<DEBIMAN> I'm gonna be running it on a intel chipset with core 2 duo
<DEBIMAN> with 4gb of ram
<DEBIMAN> with broadcom wifi
<Stanley00> well, works fine on my system, just use the default install :D
<maxb> I've hit minor UI bugs, but nothing more significant
<DJones> DEBIMAN: I installed on a new laptop, i7, 8gb and dual intel/nvidia graphics, I was surprised at how well it installed and just worked using the nvidia-prime for graphics switching
<DEBIMAN> oh I see
<DEBIMAN> and I'm assuming the kernel can handle btrfs
<DEBIMAN> I love that fs
<DEBIMAN> Gonna try zfs too soon
<DJones> I get a bit of font corruption in chromium-browser, but not spotted any other issues yet
<DEBIMAN> have you tried the LCD font smoothing on about:flags?
<DEBIMAN> That has helped me plenty on most *nix
<DJones> Not yet, I'll have a look at that though, thanks for the heads up
<DEBIMAN> np
<DEBIMAN> just had to restart it
<DEBIMAN> I'm wondering if FF is better for ubuntu machines
<DEBIMAN> I notice that the js speed is a bit slower for chrome/chromium on ubuntu
<DEBIMAN> But it could most certainly be just me
<Overlordz> firefox nightly seems pretty fast
<Overlordz> though I could just be imagining it
<DEBIMAN> It's only about a 20 msec diff
<DEBIMAN> But boy is midori slow
<Volkodav> does skype work on this beta?
<ngaio> Volkodav, if you mean 14.04 beta, it works well for me
<Volkodav> ngaio: thanks wil upgarde now
<Volkodav> hmm won't do that - says no can do this upgrade tool can you believe it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<blackh> hey guys :)
<blackh> I have a question, is there a way to install ubuntu trusty tahr now?
<blackh> and is it safe?
<xsacha> blackh: daily build?
<xsacha> or are you upgrading
<blackh> im now using ubuntu 13.10, but i want to give 14.04 a try
<blackh> what is daily build?
<blackh> sorry for the noobish questions
<ikonia> blackh: if you're not experienced with ubuntu - I'd advise waiting for 14.04 to be released stable/public
<blackh> oh, but just for information
<blackh> if I install ubuntu 14.04, I'll have to download a daily build every day?
<ikonia> no
<blackh> so what is a daily build?
<xsacha> .. :P
<ngaio> the daily build is a 900MB (or so) ISO from which you install. Once installed you then update it using standard update tools in Ubuntu.
<xsacha> ngaio: he left after no one talked for almost 2 and a half minutes
<ngaio> oh!
<xsacha> 3 and a half*
<Guest12185> hello
<Guest12185> help gnome-shell no start descktop
<Vanilla-Midgit> Is Mate available in the repository yet for 14.04?
<llutz> !info mate-desktop trusty  | Vanilla-Midgit
<ubottu> Vanilla-Midgit: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Vanilla-Midgit> llutz, So if I install it on a base install will I be able to right after add the repository for Mate then upgrade to 1.8?
<llutz> Vanilla-Midgit: if there is a repo for that, why not
<Vanilla-Midgit> llutz, so base install, then sudo apt-get install mate-desktop right?
<llutz> Vanilla-Midgit: yes
<Vanilla-Midgit> Is there a base install iso for Trusty or will I have to upgrade one base install to the other?
<xsacha> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Vanilla-Midgit> Is there a base install iso for Trusty or will I have to upgrade one base install to the other?
<llutz> Vanilla-Midgit: get either the beta1 iso or the mini.iso, install and do what you like to do
<tim`> is the xvideo extension supposed to work on intel hd 4400?
<tim`> i get this when launching x in 14.04
<tim`> [    31.196] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<tim`> ;{
<Vanilla-Midgit> Is this it? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<tim`> Vanilla-Midgit: yes from yesterday
<Vanilla-Midgit> ok thanks tim`
<Vanilla-Midgit> tim`, one problem, no 64 bit iso
<tim`> hrm there was one yesterday - i did a usb based install with it
<Vanilla-Midgit> tim`, not today
<tim`> i tried switchng to xorg edgers and got the same result
<tim`> ;/
<johnjohn101> having issues with unity freezing up on 14.04 with lastest updates
<CountryfiedLinux> Unity used to freeze constantly early on, now it's just occasionally
<CountryfiedLinux> a few times a day maybe
<CountryfiedLinux> Well firefox windows usually
<johnjohn101> yeah, seems to be related to firefox
<CountryfiedLinux> I dunno if it's the same with other browsers.
<CountryfiedLinux> Last year I noticed a feature lapse in Unity
<CountryfiedLinux> ya know how when there's multiple windows open for one app and you click it's icon on the launcher bar and it goes into overview mode? put one of those windows "always on top" and notice that functionality doesn't work after that.
<johnjohn101> froze again.  I switched back to an older ubuntu
<KM_> Hello
<KM_> I have a problem with 14.04
<KM_> Everytime I login, the screen becomes too dark, (is this due to xbacklight I had in my 13.10 ?) and as soon as I increase the brightness to one more point, the brightness gets normal. And after all this, I am unable to enter the password (the cursor hangs and doesn't blink).  I have to suspend and start again to get things normal.
<KM_> Can anyone answer me ?
<KM_> Hello Chanserv
<KM_> Everytime I login, the screen becomes too dark, (is this due to xbacklight I had in my 13.10 ?) and as soon as I increase the brightness to one more point, the brightness gets normal. And after all this, I am unable to enter the password (the cursor hangs and doesn't blink).  I have to suspend and start again to get things normal.
<KM_> That's my prob
<AlanBell> anyone feel like confirming bug 1288163?
<ubottu> bug 1288163 in unity (Ubuntu) "window z-order not intuitive when mouse wheel scrolling over launcher icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288163
<k1l> (x)
<AlanBell> thanks
<johnjohn101> still getting unity freeze ups on 14.04
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<genii> Not here, but it helps that I'm on Kubuntu ;)
<johnjohn101> should i try proposed fixes to see if it helps?
<johnjohn101> looks like it's probably this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1284536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055166 in Compiz "duplicate for #1284536 compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from operator() from compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from ... from unity::UnityWindow::DrawWindowDecoration" [Critical,Fix committed]
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-07
<pietro10> Hi. After a recent update I can't seem to tab complete filenames if I start the pathname with ~/ - is this a known thing already or is it just me?
<pietro10> (in the terminal)
<AussieDownUnder> Not sure if it's just happening in Xubuntu 14.04 beta or whatever you call it but Cheese always poops the bed after I take one photo, I have to swap between desktops to get functionality back with the rest of the programs I had running in the same workspace.
<lanoxx> Is anyone here who is familiar with indicator-applet? My skype menu is always smaller than it should be, even if there is lots of space available: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-flashback-list/2013-September/png2qULukSq8E.png
<lanoxx> I was looking in the source code but could not find anything thats related to GtkAllocation
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Dry_Lips> Hi... Anyone else seeing what I best can describe as "lag" or "screen tearing" when scrolling in Firefox?
<Dry_Lips> (DE = xfce, Nvidia drivers installed)
<elfy> Dry_Lips: not seeing it here with xubuntu
<Dry_Lips> elfy: ok, thanks...
<Dry_Lips> but weird
<Dry_Lips> it's bit "jumpy" when you scroll... it's difficult to explain
<elfy> yea I'm sure it is
<elfy> oic
<elfy> autoscroll or mouse wheel?
<Dry_Lips> mouse wheel
<elfy> I'll boot the other one have a look in there
<Dry_Lips> I don't see the same thing in Chromium
<elfy> ok - yea fine here - back in a bit :)
<Dry_Lips> just in FF
<Dry_Lips> Ah, ok, thanks elfy!
<elfy> Dry_Lips: looks fine in there - that one has nvidia - this one nouveau
<Dry_Lips> Right... Well, okay... Thanks for bothering to take a look
<Dry_Lips> I might try to disable Nvidia to see if it makes a difference...
<soee> can someone confirm that after latest updates (nvidia-prime and 331-drivers) it is impossible to switch to nvidia ?
<soee> $ sudo prime-select nvidia will throw
<soee> Error: alternatives are not set up properly
<soee> Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<Meerkat> any chance qtcreator will be upgraded from 2.8 to 3.0 for 14.04?
<xsacha> how long when i watch a movie in a web browser on 14.04, the screen always tried to go to sleep
<xsacha> how come*
<xsacha> i have to disable screen sleeping as a workaround
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1289420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289420 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Can't switch to nvidia - prime-select fails" [Undecided,New]
<utusan> mate in repo still at 1.6?  will 1.8 get in time b4 trusty release?
<intok> Is there a PP setup yet for the latest and greatest mesa and gallium 3d drivers?
<intok> PPA*
<Daekdroom> intok, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers but it's not official.
<Nothing_Much> I need some help
<Nothing_Much> Apparently my hard drive keeps starting and stopping on me, and it caused my computer to lose most of its configuration
<Nothing_Much> Right now I fixed most of the configs, but now I can't seem to get the Launcher to save anything
<Nothing_Much> Such as dragging and dropping an app to the launcher but it immediately disappears as soon as I put the app there and on reboot after I launch an application and lock it to the launcher, it doesn't stay
<Nothing_Much> Actually it doesn't lock to the launcher period.
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
<yeats_> Nothing_Much: sounds like a hardware problem
<Nothing_Much> yeats: I fixed most of the problems regarding configureation
<Nothing_Much> The last thing I need is the unity launcher to save my apps tothe launcher
<Nothing_Much> Looks like Unity Tweak Tool's not working either
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<Nothing_Much> How do I reset every configuration settings I have?
<NothingMuchHere> Okay so I tried a dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<NothingMuchHere> Can someone please tell me how to reset compiz or anything regarding Ubuntu's configuration?
<Nothing_Much> How do I move my old home folder into my new one?
<intok> Daekdroom Thanks much!
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-08
<tim`> has anyone gotten the intel-linux-graphics-installer running on trusty?
<Beldar> tim` Those intel installers seem to be tied to releases, installed here balks at release.
<tim`> Beldar: what is the best way to get the drivers on then?
<tim`> my x server seems to be missing xvideo extensions on an intel hd 4400 ;[
<tim`> i think gl is emulated as well
<Beldar> tim`, I would not know, but thise details night be helpful.
<tim`> it seems like anyone loading trusty on a haswell machine will run into this - am i the only one with trouble here?
<Beldar> tim`, Have you ran the computer in the search on askubuntu to see if any hits?
<tim`> ive been googling for anyone with similar problems for a while - havent hit on anything useful yet
<intok> Damn, tried Alpha2 base install works, but running the updates results in them ending in a black screen with cursor in the upper left corner that has to be hard reset to get out of. Resetting results in a very broken desktop with tons of missing UI elements
<intok> trierd twice from a fresh install on an ECS KBN-I/2100 Kabini system using the default OSS drivers
<rohan> dolphin in kubuntu is only showing me the Places panel on the left: all others have disappeared. is this a known problem?
<alexwhitman> I've just installed a daily build into VirtualBox, and after a reboot I've just got a flashing cursor instead of the login prompt.  Anyone know of a fix?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Strit> Hello guys. I made a script to use when I install 14.04 when it comes out. And to test it, I use a 14.04 daily build iso in virtual box to see if my script will run. But the part of the script which disables guest session seems to destroy lightdm so it won't start. So how do I correctly disable Guest Session in 14.04?
<minimec> Strit: Never did that, but this looks promising... http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<Strit> minimec, Yeah, that's what was in my script to start with. appearently it changed in 14.04.
<Strit> minimec, on 14.04 /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is an empty file.
<tsimpson> "sudo lightdm-set-defaults  --allow-guest=false" is much better than editing the file directly
<minimec> Strit: Take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205637
<Strit> tsimpson, that command is not present on my system.
<tsimpson> seems it was removed in 1.9.4 ...
<Strit> minimec, Thanks mate. That worked!
<minimec> Strit: No problem.
<Nothing_Much> How do I report a bug for USC?
<minimec> Nothing_Much: Probably the apport-bug GUI is a good start
<Nothing_Much> minimec: well I mean a bug that doesn't crash the application
<Nothing_Much> like, it won't install standalone .deb files outside of the USC
<minimec> Nothing_Much: A bug is a bug, even if it is a missing feature. I posted a bug for a missing package in Trusty Tahr. If it is not considered to be a bug, it will be marked as 'invalid'.
<Nothing_Much> oh
<guest4745757575> hi
<guest4745757575> during the installation how can i create a lvm with luks?
<guest4745757575> just wanna do it as i did with 12.04 alternate
 * penguin42 thought that was in the GUI installer these days
<guest4745757575> its not
<guest4745757575> i can create a encrypted partition but lool ... how to add partitios in that lvm for root and the home dir?
<Nothing_Much> well minimec, do you know why USC won't install standalone debs?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Oh, encrypted partition is luks/lvm
<guest4745757575> penguin42, hmm?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: The thing that the installer calls encrypted disk/partition is luks/lvm
<guest4745757575> well... i can just set one mount point to to the encrypted partition. but thats some kind of wrong
<guest4745757575> since lvm is made for doing more mountpoints in that encrypted partition
<minimec> Nothing_Much: I would install 'gdebi' for that, and then gdebi 'yourpackage.deb' or 'right click in the file manager and 'install with gdebi'. 'gdebi-gtk yourpackage.deb' would also work.
<penguin42> hmm I'm confused, I've not looked at the GUI installer for a while, but I thought the choice was to just go for encrypted disk
<Nothing_Much> minimec: right, but USC did work with standalones before
<minimec> Nothing_Much: I don't know. Never did that. I never use USC.
<guest4745757575> penguin42, its a dualboot. so this god damn crappy installer wont work. or i must be blind
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Hang on, let me just boot it in a vm
<guest4745757575> thank you very much
<guest4745757575> since im not a netbook right now and using the keyboard kinda ..... :)
<guest4745757575> on a netbook...
<penguin42> guest4745757575: During the start of the installation is a box that says 'Installation type' and you have choice for upgrade/install/erase and on that is 'Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation' and 'Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation'
<guest4745757575> yes, that works only when i install only ubuntu. when i choose to install ubuntu besides windows those boxes are greyed out
<guest4745757575> so i tried to change it by hand... but that does not work it seems ... :(
<gregL> Is there a way in 14.04 using Gnome 3 to  change the properties  so I can  add gksudo to launch a program?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Ah, yes, if I do 'install alongside' it doesn't offer the encrypt/lvm options
<guest4745757575> ridiculous, isnt it?
<guest4745757575> so the use of ubunto goes exactly to zero for me :(
<guest4745757575> "ubuntu"
<guest4745757575> so whats now?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: I'm wondering if it's just that dual boot setups are complex enough and it's not confident to offer it
<penguin42> guest4745757575: You could go to the 'something else' option and setit manually
<guest4745757575> i used this dualboot for years with other versions of ubuntu
<guest4745757575> something else... yeah i tried that
<guest4745757575> but how can i assing the mount points for root and home or swap?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: and it lets you change a partition type as physical partition for encryption - sorted
<guest4745757575> assign
<guest4745757575> since i want to put the swap on a normal hdd, but this should belong to the lvm ofc
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Create one partition, asssign it as physical partition for encryption, then it should let you use that as the backing of LVM , and add individual partitions to that
<guest4745757575> and shopuld be also encrypted...
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Having said that, I can't persuade it to let me do anything after I've chosen that option
<guest4745757575> penguin42, i want the lvm with / and /home on the ssd and the swap on a normal hdd. ofc everything with lvm.... seems that i can not do that with newer ubuntu versions without and alternate cd.... just amazing
<guest4745757575> -d
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Yeh that's weird I'll agree
<guest4745757575> so ubuntu starts to be useless like a fifth wheel on a car...
<guest4745757575> outstanding!
<penguin42> guest4745757575: File a bug on the installer; I agree with you on this
<penguin42> guest4745757575: To me the problem seems to be the something-else crypto stuff is broken
<guest4745757575> penguin42, its the same shit in 13.10 or what so ever came after 12.04
<guest4745757575> no alternate cd = ubuntu is useless for my needs
<penguin42> guest4745757575: The way I would do it is to manually create the luks/lvm set and then install - it normally lets you do that
<guest4745757575> since they still not fixed it, im sure its a waste of time to complain and write a ticket @bugtracker
<guest4745757575> also another thing... why do i not see this network icon at the top right? does canonical thing we dont need it anymore?
<penguin42> guest4745757575: Hmm I just got it to do it, but I deleted my partitions and started again
<guest4745757575> i mean thins indicator
<guest4745757575> this
 * penguin42 never uses unity so I don't know
<guest4745757575> its gnome shell!
 * penguin42 is a kde penguin
<siavoshkc> Hi
<siavoshkc> I need to install display driver for my old ati all -in wonder
<siavoshkc> because ubuntu is running extemely slow
<siavoshkc> and I think maybe it is because of display driver
<siavoshkc> How can I do it from terminal or GUI?
<bekks> siavoshkc: Which "old"?
<siavoshkc> everything is old except the ubuntu
<bekks> siavoshkc: Which card is it exactly?
<siavoshkc> hard to answer
<siavoshkc> it is one with internal tuner which is able to capture video
<siavoshkc> ???? Radeon 128 ????
<penguin42> I don't think you have much choice with those
<penguin42> I don't think AMD have supported those in the closed drivers for ages
<siavoshkc> I dont want amd drivers
<siavoshkc> I want freex86(?)
<penguin42> that should be installed by default
<bekks> siavoshkc: Those drivers are in use by default.
<siavoshkc> Can I disable desktop effects?
<siavoshkc> It is that slow that I have a hard time opening terminal
<penguin42> siavoshkc: With a card like that I'd use a different desktop; xfwm should work fine on it
<siavoshkc> What is a different desktop?
<siavoshkc> you mean other than gnome?
<penguin42> yes
<siavoshkc> it will be another nightmare
<penguin42> possibly, but Gnome3 or unity aren't going to work well on an old card
<siavoshkc> the problem is that I am not sure if the problem is the driver
<siavoshkc> it can be something else
<penguin42> siavoshkc: Gnome3 will be trying to do OpenGL stuff, and probably falling back to using llvm to do it - it's going to be slow
<siavoshkc> system has free memory and it is athlon xp 20000
<penguin42> very interesting, but I've told you your choices
<siavoshkc> how can I be sure that falling back is happening?
<dupondje> [   35.742959] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input14
<dupondje> Any idea's why this isn't shown in PulseAudio?
<penguin42> dupondje: I think the input refers to a button/presence like thing rather than actual audio
<penguin42> dupondje: Does it show up in /proc/asound/cards
<dupondje>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<dupondje>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf1c00000 irq 55
<dupondje> but
<dupondje> $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* |grep Codec
<dupondje> Codec: Realtek ALC665
<dupondje> Codec: Intel CougarPoint HDMI
<penguin42> hmm ok
<penguin42> dupondje: what about pactl list   ?
<dupondje> its there, but SUSPENDED
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> dupondje: Can you do something like   pactl  set-default-sink to tell it to use it?
<dupondje> wont work :(
<dupondje> ah well
<penguin42> not too sure, I'd play with pactl and pacmd - I think with HDMI there's a lot of magic with getting the TV and card in compatible modes and stuff but I've never fought it - I still use analog
<jjdjdjd> i need to do a fresh instyall should i reinstall 13.10 or install 14.04
<penguin42> jjdjdjd: If you need to reinstall anyway you may as well try 14.04
<jjdjdjd> is it stable
 * penguin42 only has the KDE version running and that's OK, but it won't run the unity version in a vm for me, but that seems like a graphics driver issue
<jjdjdjd> where is the torrent
<jjdjdjd> penguin42:  where do i get the torrent for ubuntu 14.03 beta 1
 * penguin42 doesn't know - I downloaded it whole
<jjdjdjd> it is taking for ever to download it
<BluesKaj> penguin42, which VM ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: KVM with spice, compiz dies as soon as I open a terminal
<penguin42> (haven't tested for a week or two)
<jjdjdjd> BluesKaj:  do you know where torrwent is
<jjdjdjd> ripps:  do you know where torrent is
<jjdjdjd> rww:
<BluesKaj> jjdjdjd, ktorrent?
<jjdjdjd> the torrent for ubuntu 14.04 beta 1
<jjdjdjd> how can i help with ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> fix bugs ?
<BluesKaj> oh , the ubuntu 14.04 dailies http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jjdjdjd> ikonia:  i cant code
<ikonia> jjdjdjd: ok so why don't you tell us what YOU can do to help
<ikonia> jjdjdjd: rather than us list things you can't do
<jjdjdjd> what should i install daily or beta 1
<ikonia> what do you want to install ?
<BluesKaj> don't see any torrent available tho
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I don't think the daily is torrented
<jjdjdjd> is the beta 1 torrented
<BluesKaj> yeah looks so ikonia
<BluesKaj> jjdjdjd, doubt it
<ikonia> BluesKaj: understandable if you think about it
<BluesKaj> yes ikonia
<jjdjdjd> what can i do to help besides coding
<ikonia> jjdjdjd: you tell us what you can do to help
<jjdjdjd> idk what do you need help with]
<ikonia> coding
<ikonia> what skills do you have / things you can do that you think "that will be helpful"
<jjdjdjd> i dont know
<ikonia> ok, so think about it then
<jjdjdjd> i can get ubottu to join
<ikonia> join what ?
<jjdjdjd> here
<ikonia> it's already here
<jjdjdjd> no
<ikonia> yes, it is
<ikonia> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jjdjdjd> never mine
<jjdjdjd> whatever i guess i just wont give help
<brainwash> jjdjdjd: see http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<BluesKaj> browser bar fonts are acting up again, letters look like black squares and rectangles
<ikonia> BluesKaj: wasn't that shown to be a propritary driver issue last time ?
<jjdjdjd> if i find a solutiobn to any issues i will document it and tell here
<ikonia> that's not really going to be useful
<ikonia> if there is a bug, put the information in the bug report so it can be resolved
<ikonia> if there is a problem with no bug, then log the bug and put the resolution in it
<BluesKaj> I don't recall ikonia, using the i915 intel driver here, but my old desktop is running fine without any artifacts on 14.04 KDE as well  with nvidia 331 driver
<ikonia> BluesKaj: there was a similar issue for 12.10 or something around there which was the same but it was down to the propritary modules
<jjdjdjd> Documentation  When you find a solution to a problem, you can help others by writing about your experience. Some of the most constructive ways to get involved in the Ubuntu documentation community might be:      Take notes as you puzzle through a problem. If documentation already exists, you can extend or improve it. If it doesn’t, go ahead and add a page in the help wiki, and write up the answer making it available to everyone.
<jjdjdjd> that is what i will do
<ikonia> that will be a waste of time on the pre-release products
<ikonia> as I've just tried to explain why
<jjdjdjd> then what can i do i want to help but i am only starting to learn how to code
<jjdjdjd> ikonia:  what does not work in 14.04 where can i read bug reports
<ikonia> jjdjdjd: launchpad
<jjdjdjd> link
<ikonia> nah, if you're not going to put in that level of effort, I'm not going to feed you
<jjdjdjd> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jjdjdjd> thank you ubottu
<jjdjdjd> ikonia:  are you willing to teach me how to become a dev
<ikonia> you've just said you can't write code
<ikonia> so how can you expect to be a developer ?
<jjdjdjd> i am starting to learn c++
<ikonia> so learn c++
<jjdjdjd> via arduino
<jjdjdjd> what language is ubuntu in
<ikonia> many
<jjdjdjd> how can it be in more than 1
<ikonia> it's made up of lots of components
<jjdjdjd> gtg be back on 14.04 when its done installing
<hshjsdkdflf> ikonia:  my ubuntu 154.04 beta 1 is stuck on detect keyboard
<hshjsdkdflf> it says press on of the following keys and it isnt responding
<penguin42> in the year 2154 we won't have any keyboards
<hshjsdkdflf> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ikonia> hshjsdkdflf: why are you telling me ?
<hshjsdkdflf> i was hoping you would tell me how to fix it
<ikonia> hshjsdkdflf: no idea, what have you done so far to work the problem through ?
<hshjsdkdflf> i rebooted and reinstalling now
<ikonia> that's not really working the problem through, thats just rebooting and hoping it goes away
<hshjsdkdflf> well it did go away
<hshjsdkdflf> was ubuntu 13.10 unity adn 14.04 gnome
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> you just said it was 14.04 beta
<hshjsdkdflf> yes'
<hshjsdkdflf> 14.04 is gnome right
<ikonia> but then you said it was 13.10 with 14.04 gnome
<ikonia> you are not mean to to mix repos, it will break things
<hshjsdkdflf> let me rephrase that
<Nothing_Much> hshjsdkdflf: Ubuntu has different flavors, Ubuntu Gnome is one of them, version numbers are just those, version numbers
<ikonia> and your inability to even describe what version of the OS you are using is a concern
<hshjsdkdflf> ubuntu 13.10 had unity as default but 14.04 has gnome as default right
<ikonia> no
<hshjsdkdflf> ....
<hshjsdkdflf> are they both default gnome
<ikonia> no
<hshjsdkdflf> then what
<ikonia> ubuntu uses unity
<hshjsdkdflf> then why does the installer say learn more about ubuntu gnome
<ikonia> this is a waste of time, I suggest sticking with the stable version of ubuntu and waiting for the official release of 14.04
<basketballll> wow this looks different wheres the launcher
<basketballll> ikonia:  is there a guide of how to get around
<ikonia> get around what ?
<basketballll> ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> it's still in development so the "guides" arn't published
<basketballll> how do i minimeze a window
<ikonia> looks the same on my test machine though
<ikonia> icons on the top left ?
<basketballll> where is the launcher
<ikonia> on the left.....
<ikonia> now I'm worried that my earlier build needs updating
<basketballll> there is no launcher
<ikonia> I guess I'll need to update mine then to bring in line with current
<ikonia> are you sure you're not just running the mobile/table theme ?
<basketballll> how do i check
<ikonia> no idea from the mobile desktop
<basketballll> ikonia:  why isnt there a minimize button in firefox
<basketballll> hey ikonia  i just watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_i9OMqgSxo and it looks nothing like mine
<basketballll> hey SorenHolm  i just watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_i9OMqgSxo and it looks nothing like mine
<minimec> basketballll: Well... I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04. There are no major changes in unity until now. I had to reset unity to defaults, because a quick ubuntu-gnome desktop test 'destroyed' my unity configuration. Only change I see is the possibility to put the menu of the current application into the window decoration.
<basketballll> here i am going to screen shot my screen
<basketballll> from the desktop
<basketballll> will that help minimec
<basketballll> minimec:  can you post a screenshot of your screen
<minimec> basketballll: Well... Resetting unity to defaults might help. Well my screenshot would basically look like the screens on the youtube video you posted before.
<basketballll> how do i reset it
<minimec> basketballll: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<basketballll> minimec:  why does mine look so different
<minimec> basketballll: How should I know that... I do not know how your desktop looks like ;)
<basketballll> there is no launcher and the top says activities and there is only an exit buttom
<minimec> basketballll: You are on gnome3 ... ;) Put your mouse in the top left corner. Do you get any launcher panel with a search bar?
<basketballll> yes
<basketballll> why ios it like that
<minimec> basketballll: Welcome to the gnome3 desktop... ;) So you are not using unity, but gnome3.
<basketballll> can i get unity
<basketballll> is there a guide to use gnome 3
<minimec> basketballll: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , then logout the session and choose ubuntu as session. Probably your desktop will be 'borked'. then reset unity to its defaults, following the link I gave you. Then 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop'
<basketballll> ok this gnome is ugly
<minimec> basketballll: Also remove the 'ubuntu-gnome-default-settings' package
<basketballll> minimec:  can you type all this in a pastebin please
<minimec> basketballll: it's all written on the channel...
<minimec> basketballll: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' ; logout/login with gnome session, 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings'
<minimec> basketballll: ... reset unity to defaults... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<basketballll> is this one command sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings'
<minimec> basketballll: yes
<minimec> basketballll: without '
<basketballll> minimec:  i am installing uinity what do i select as default gdm or light dm
<minimec> basketballll: lightdm
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> my time is wrong. any suggestions? location is set correctly
<subz3r0> network time is also on. but it seems it gets the wrong time. +1 hour
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-09
<dkfjfjfj> hey
<dkfjfjfj> minimec:  i am just going to try gnome
<basketball> ikonia:  i am getting a bunch of ubuntu error message pop ups i am just clicking report is that the right thing to do
<jdsjhf> !chrome
<basketball> ikonia:  in gnome how do i make the launcher like thing icons bigger
<basketball> how do i resize the favorite icons in gnome 3.10
<brian__> anyone know how to install a theme in gnome shell
<brian__> 14.04 ubuntu gnome
<Beldar> brian__, You want the theme or the desktop?
<brian__> i downloaded and unzipped and copied to ~/themes
<brian__> Beldar, what is the dif
<brian__> I want all windows (including chrome etc) to have a dark background with white text
<Beldar> brian__, One is a theme, one is a whole desktop, not the same.
<rww> iirc it's .themes, not themes
<brian__> ~/themes doesn't exist... mkdir?
<brian__> where do i find 'desktops'
<brian__> i'm looking for themes at gnome-look.org
<junkanoo> i can't get a gnome shell theme to 'take'
<junkanoo> copied to /home/themes, went into tweak -> extensions and turned on user themes then went to appearance and switched to "Glass" theme I downloaded... but it doesn't look any different
<junkanoo> help
<basketball> ikonia,  when i plug in a vga monitor my laptop goes bizerg and freaks out
<basketball> when i plug in a vga monitor my laptop goes bizerg and freaks out
<basketball> hey rww
<harris> Requested size (2560, 1024) exceeds 3D hardware limit (2048, 2048).You must either rearrange the displays so that they fit within a (2048, 2048) square.
<JohnCalvin> Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<rww> JohnCalvin: no thx
<basketball> rww,  can you help me here :)
<basketball> when i plug in vga monitor my laptop stops responding
<basketball> anyone here
<basketball> rww,  when i plug in my speakers why does it togle the mute button over and over again
<rww> basketball: I believe we talked recently about highlighting ops with support questions out of the blue?
<basketball> you are the only one on i didnt do it because you are op i did it becasue you are online
<rww> basketball: If someone knows the answer to your question, they'll answer you. I'm not the only one on, just nobody is available that can help.
<allstarsnorks2_> Can I update from Daily Build 14.04 to Final 14.04 when it 14.04 comes out April 17?
<rww> 07:49:36 < rww> allstarsnorks2: yep, though the usual system update process
<rww> :P
<rww> !finalrelease
<rww> hrm
<rww> !finalupgrade
<rww> oh, i'm overthinking it
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<allstarsnorks2_> how about the Beta L/K/X ubuntu?
<rww> same
<allstarsnorks2_> great
<allstarsnorks2_> it's been quite a while since I clicked install on the graphical installer. Nothing's happening!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lanoxx> where can i find the code for the indicator applet used in unity?
<thomas__> Hello, Anybody out there able to help me with a trusty issue?
<bekks> !anyone | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thomas__> sorry, well I upgraded to beta1 as it was stated to contain kde 4.12.2 however i ended up with 4.12.3 which wouldnt be bad, BUT the db migration of akonadi failed and now I am stuck with no access to mails stored in kontact
<minimec> lanoxx: Iguess you can use the source file of indicator-applet-complete... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=indicator-applet&searchon=names
<thomas__> anyone able to tell me how to fix https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867 or how to downgrade to 4.12.2 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in Migration "Column in embedded mysqld can not be null" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<lanoxx> minimec, as far as I know the indicator-applet-complete stuff is for the old gnome-panel, or does unity use the same source?
<minimec> lanoxx: You may be right. Indeed I have gnome-panel installed, and indicator-applet-complete is installed on my 14.04 system.
<lanoxx> minimec, i have the indicator applet code here on my system and being debugging it for a few days
<lanoxx> but i want to look at the unity code to see how things are done there
<Daekdroom> lanoxx I think you'd have a better luck asking in #ubuntu-unity . It's the channel for Ubuntu's UI development.
<minimec> lanoxx: Cool... Because I use the old gnome-panel in combination with e17, and there is some stuff missing in 14.04, like 'sound'...
<Daekdroom> Anyway, the indicator stuff for Unity are packages such as indicator-bluetooth, indicator-sound, indicator-printers, -power, -keyboard, -session...
<lanoxx> minimec, i suggest you subscribe to the gnome-flashback-list mailing list, there are people who can help you
<minimec> lanoxx: I might consider that. THX
<lanoxx> minimec, i use metacity + gnome-panel, alberts has ported metacity to gtk+3
<basketballllll> Hwllo
<basketballllll> Hello
<basketballllll> Hey phowyett
<lordievader> Hey basketballllll, do you need support with something? It is best to simply ask the questions you might have.
<ikonia> I think basketballllll, you've  been asked not to single out individuals for support unless you are already in a dialog with them.
<basketballllll> Ikonk he just joined the channel so i said hi
<basketballllll> A d iord yes when i olug in a vga monitor my laptop stops responding
<basketballllll> When i plug in my mobitor before i log in my keyboard wont type my password
<lordievader> basketballllll: On a tty you should be able to login by just typing your login on the kb, I'm not really sure how lightdm handles that without a monitor.
<basketballllll> No i have a laptop and i am talking about second monitor
<minimec> basketballllll: I am not sure if this is the answer to my question... If you turn of your laptop, then plug the monitor, then boot up the laptop... What happens. Do you get a login screen on the laptop monitor, on the vga monitor, or what?
<basketballllll> My bad for not explain ing
<basketballllll> i gwt the login screen but i cant type my password it doens rrconize the key
<minimec> basketballllll: And where do you get that login screen? on the laptop or on the second monitor?
<basketballllll> I can go downstairs and check
<lordievader> Might be a focus problem/bug.
<basketballllll> Willtou be online in 5 min
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<minimec> lordievader: He has an external monitor with a different resolution, I guess, and xrandr cannot expand the desktop. I am just surprised, that he doesn't remember on which screen he gets the login when doing a 'cold boot' with the monitor plugged... ;)
<basketballllll> I am pretty sure the external but not sure
<basketballllll> And if i plug monitor in after i log in then it works
<penguin42> basketballllll: What hardware are you using?  I'd seen similar behaviour on an Nvidia laptop
<basketballllll> Hp pavilionv6000
<penguin42> do you know anything about it's graphics card?
<basketballllll> And a samsung vga mobitor
<minimec> basketballllll: So now I doon't understand anything anymore, because bofore you said, that the computer 'stops responding' ?!?
<basketballllll> Min i fixed that and now it just doesnt reconize keyboard on login screen
<penguin42> basketballllll: you say it doesn't recognise keyboard - does anything else work? e.g. does the mouse move?
<basketballllll> Yes mouse moves
<penguin42> basketballllll: Does a USB keyboard plugged in work?
<basketballllll> Whwn mobitor is not pluged in
<basketballllll> Or after i login
<penguin42> basketballllll: No that's not what I meant
<penguin42> basketballllll: In the situation where the laptop keyboard doesn't work, does a separate USB keyboard work ?
<basketballllll> No
<bekks> Does your laptop have keyboard leds, and are they blinking?
<basketballllll> It has leds yes
<bekks> Do they blink...?
<basketballllll> Why would they blink
<penguin42> a kernel panic would cause them all to blink; but if the mouse still moves it's not panic'd
<bekks> Was that a yes or a no?
<basketballllll> It does not blink and the login screen is on laptop
<basketballllll> Caps lock wilk turn on and off though
<basketballllll> Password just wont type
<penguin42> ah, if caps lock works then the keyboard is OK
<penguin42> basketballllll: does ctrl-alt-f1 get you a text console?
<minimec> basketballllll: What if we enabled 'autologin' for your user in the user settings once. That would give us the possibility to see, how xrandr epands the desktop over these two screens, and maybe we could check the display GUI in the settings to see how it is recognized.
<basketballllll> Penguin yes
<penguin42> basketballllll: Great
<penguin42> basketballllll: It sounds then like the greeter or lightdm has died
<penguin42> basketballllll: /var/log/lightdm should hold logs showing your errors
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<basketballllll> Penguin bash var … is a directory
<basketballllll> Penguin u here
<minimec> basketballllll: Ok. We will have a look @ that log file. First install the software pastebinit... 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'. Then type the following command: 'sudo nano /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit'. That should give you a link, that you can share with us. It will give us the content of your lightdm log file.
<basketballllll> Should i be in gui or terminal thing
<minimec> basketballllll: terminal
<basketballllll> Terminal in gui
<basketballllll> Or the crtl alt f1
<minimec> basketballllll: I was wrong with the command: it's 'sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit'
<minimec> basketballllll: It would be good to have the laptop in that 'frozen' state with the external monitor plugged. So 'ctrl alt F1'
<basketballllll> Ok what do i type
<minimec> basketballllll: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit', then 'sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | pastebinit'
<basketballllll> You are trying to send an empty document existing
<minimec> basketballllll: Verify that you typed '/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log' correctly. That file shouldn't be empty.
<basketballllll> Is there a space between cat
<minimec> basketballllll: Yes.
<basketballllll> Ok o wasnt ttping that
<basketballllll> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7061690
<minimec> basketballllll: Ok. thanks. Indeed we get an message 'Terminated with signal 15', 'Failed during authentication', 'Session stopped'
<minimec> basketballllll: Now penguin42 will probably be better with debugging lightdm than me. You might have to wait until he finished his breakfast.
<basketballllll> Would it mattwr if i loged in to the gui and did the alt crtl f1 from there
<minimec> basketballllll: I would consider to activate the 'autologin' for user 'harris' and check what that gives us. Go to 'system settings' 'user accounts' for that.
<basketballllll> Why
 * penguin42 bbbuuuurrrrrpppps
<basketballllll> Penguin can you help me debug lightdm
<minimec> basketballllll: because we would not have a lightdm login session then...
<basketballllll> Please
<basketballllll> Min i need a password i take myblaptop to work
<penguin42> basketballllll: Can you also pastebin /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<minimec> basketballllll: This is just for debugging. You could activate it again afterwards
<basketballllll> Ubuntu paste 7061733
<basketballllll> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7061733/
<penguin42> hmm, my greeter log is a lot less chatty, but I don't know if that's because I'm on KDE or not; there are certainly some warnings/errors in there - but no signal/crash type thing
 * penguin42 is just installing a vm with standard trusty and I'll see what it's greeter log looks like
<basketballllll> Boss what do i do
 * basketballllll is waiting patiently
<basketballllll> Penguin42 i am in the gui waitinf and i keep getting apport windows
<thomas__> upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 beta BUT db migration of akonadi failed and now I am stuck with no access to mails stored in kontact https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in Migration "Column in embedded mysqld can not be null" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<penguin42> basketballllll: what errors are they giving?
<thomas__> ANY Help appreciated
<basketballllll> Ill tell you after we fix the login problem
<minimec> basketballllll: I remember that I told how to switch from gnome3 to unity yesterday. Are you running on unity now?
<bekks> MAybe they tell you something about the reason for your login problems.
<basketballllll> No still gnome
<basketballllll> And it was about chrome
<minimec> basketballllll: penguin42: Could the fact (running gnome3) have an influence on the login behaviour. I think gnome3 would 'prefer' gdm as login manager...
<basketballllll> Ok i rebooted my laptop and it still wouldnt let me type so i opened up the crtl alt f1 ready when you are to do something
<bekks> gnome uses gdm, not lightdm.
<bekks> That would be the reason for an empty lightdm log.
<basketballllll> I am using light dm though
<basketballllll> How do i switch to gdm
<bekks> Why do you want to switch?
<minimec> basketballllll: So then maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' would give you the possibility to switch to gdm as default.
<basketballllll> Bekks i installed unoty yesterday so i have both unity and gnome 3 and light dm as default
<bekks> basketballllll: And why dont you want to use lightdm?
<basketballllll> They kustbsaid that was the problem
<penguin42> bekks: The greeter is crashing on him
<penguin42> minimec: I don't know, while I'd expect it might break gnome3 after login perhaps, it shouldn't break it before you have a chance to type a password
<basketballllll> From the terminal page how do o get to the login screen
<minimec> penguin42: That could explain the fact, that he gets a lot of error messages after login...
<penguin42> minimec: Yeh
<penguin42> basketballllll: When you installed gnome3 did you install some of the unity stuff?
<minimec> penguin42: On the other hand... I gave gnome3 a try too and did not have error messages with lightdm, but it broke my unity setup. The 14.04 unity/gnome3 separation is not integrated yet.
<basketballllll> Penguin gnome 3 game installed i installed unity
<penguin42> minimec: Yeh, I think the greeter uses bits of the unity stuff, so if bits of that were removed it would explain some things
<basketballllll> Hey it worked
<basketballllll> In 13.10 there was an option for launcher to be on both screens can i do that in gnomd
<penguin42> basketballllll: If you're sticking with lightdm then try and install the lightdm-gtk-greeter package, and uninstall the unity-greeter package  - it'll use a simpler greeter
<basketballllll> No ill use gdm
<penguin42> ok
<basketballllll> Should i uninstall anythinf
<penguin42> hey if it works don't touch it
<basketballllll> Ok you know how up at the top jt says activities
<DJones> basketballllll: I get a similar issue typing my password, what I find works is either to turn the onscreen keyboard on and use that to put the first letter of the password in, or to press the escape key before typing the password, so far one or the other works for me
<penguin42> DJones: Hang on
<basketballllll> Djones how !any monitors do you have
<DJones> basketballllll: Only one
<penguin42> DJones: Does your caps lock key work at that point, does an external USB keyboard work ?
<basketballllll> Is there a way to make login screen show up on both monitors
<penguin42> DJones: i.e. is the keyboard itself all happy, the only problem is the greeter?
<DJones> penguin42: I've not tried an external keyboard, I'm not sure about caps lock, this laptop doesn't actually have caps lock/number lock lights
<penguin42> DJones: OK, it's just there are a few different bugs  1) Some laptop keyboards just don't work at all 2) The whole machine has died 3) X has died  4) The greeter is broken
<penguin42> DJones: basketballllll's problem is 4,  I suspect yours is as well but we get too many people saying 'the keyboard is broken' to differentiate between them
<DJones> penguin42: I'll test next time, but I suspect its 4, its not 100% of the time, I only get it maybe 25% of the time
<basketballllll> 4 what
<bekks> "4) The greeter is broken"
<basketballllll> Why is gnome getting so slow noe
<basketballllll> Now
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I've been having graphics issues with 14.04 KDE/Intel gpu, but using xrender and native gives fewer desktop effects, but the graphical artifacts have disappeared, so far.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: This one is actually on OpenGL 2.0/Raster (this is my Intel box)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh, but has desktop effects disabled :-)
<basketballllll> Penguin dobyou lnow why my laptop is now slos
<BluesKaj> penguin42, maybe OpenGL 2 and raster will work here, havent tried that setting. I was using 3.1 and raster
<basketballllll> !acting
<minimec> BluesKaj: With 14.04 I get some 'flickering' sometimes with vmware images. I have that with unity, gnome3, or e17 sessions. I guess it's a xorg problem.
<basketballllll> Omfg why is my laptop so slow
<penguin42> basketballllll: Spec of your laptop please; CPU/RAM/Graphics card
<minimec> BluesKaj: ... on a Intel HD4000
<basketballllll> Code to find out
<BluesKaj> minimec, same gpu here, but windows on VB seems fine graphically, but i gave it as much gpu memory as possible and almost 3G RAM in the VB settings, but no flickering here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The KDE visual effects does seem to push stuff quite hard
<basketballllll> Penguin how do i find out whatbis making my PC slow
<penguin42> start by answering my previous question
<basketballllll> I cant because when i open activities it closes
<BluesKaj> penguin42, seems so, yeah.
<minimec> basketballllll: I don't think it's a VM memory issue, as normally I can stop that behaviour by switching to the next desktop (and back). I think it's a 'layer issue' in fullscreen mode. Something I did not see in 13.10.
<minimec> BluesKaj: I don't think it's a VM memory issue, as normally I can stop that behaviour by switching to the next desktop (and back). I think it's a 'layer issue' in fullscreen mode. Something I did not see in 13.10.
<basketballllll> Penguin ram 1 gb graphics gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<penguin42> basketballllll: OK, llvmpipe is always going to feel like drawing through treacle - what graphics card have you got?
<basketballllll> I just said
<penguin42> no you didn't
<basketballllll> What xommand do i run in terminal
<BluesKaj> basketballllll, lspci | grep VGA
<basketballllll> Intel mobile 945 gm/ gms,943/940gm
<basketballllll> Express intergrated graphics controler rev 03
<penguin42> hmm, I hadn't expected a 945 to use gallium
<penguin42> sorry, hadn't expected it to use llvmpipe
<basketball> ffffdsdf
<penguin42> basketball: if it's using llvmpipe something odd is happening I think
<basketball> penguin42,  what do  do to fix it
<penguin42> basketball: dpkg -l | grep intel
<basketballlllll> ok
<basketballlllll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062110/
<penguin42> ok, that's good
<penguin42> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<basketballlllll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062120/
<penguin42> I don't see why that's using llvmpipe
<basketballlllll> what is llvmpipe
<penguin42> basketballlllll: It's a software 3d renderer from when the hardware can't do it
<penguin42> basketballlllll: But your X logs show that it's got the driver, and your dpkg -l   show you've got the packages
<basketballlllll> penguin42:  what do we do
<penguin42> not sure
<basketballlllll> .....
<basketballlllll> what does that mean
<basketballlllll> bekks: or minimec do you know
<minimec> basketballlllll: Do I know what?
<basketballlllll> penguin42:  i dont know how to describe this
<thomas__> would urgently need help on this big: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in Migration "Column in embedded mysqld can not be null" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<penguin42> I'd try #kde for that
<bekks> thomas__: According to the bug report, there is no fix. did you submit to the bugreport already?
<basketballlllll> penguin42:  can you tell minimec  what we were trying to fix
<penguin42> minimec: can read scrollback
<thomas__> well just that i am affected too
<thomas__> all the data is already there
<basketballlllll> minimec: please read scrollback
<thomas__> bekks: is tehre any way to downgrade to kde 4.12.2 on trusty?
<penguin42> thomas__: It sounds like they changed the database layout at some point
<thomas__> I KNOW ;)
<thomas__> i have onl ytwo  options:
<thomas__> 1) downgrade to kde 4.12.2
<thomas__> 2) get the database migrated manually
<thomas__> I am not afraid of any of those two but woul dneed a littl ehelping hand on them
<penguin42> thomas__: I think a 3rd would be to install a VM with an older kde
<thomas__> akonadi group is totally silent
<thomas__> hmmm not an option its my productive linux box (and yes i know i shouldnt have updated to beta1, but i upgraded on three test machines before and all worked well there)
<penguin42> thomas__: Oh yeh, but it might let you at least get to your mail while you figure it out
<minimec> penguin42: basketballlllll: Ok... I took the time... ;) My guess is, that your dual screen setup is 'bigger' than the maximal resolution of your Intel 945. Therefore it changes to software rendering (llvmpipe). If my guess is true, you should not have that problem using only one screen.
<bekks> thomas__: And why is "its my productive linux box" a reason for "a vm is not an option"?
<thomas__> didnt expect 4.12.3 to be installed when it says 4.12.2 in the pages
<penguin42> minimec: Yeh I think that's possible; I seem to remember there's a maximum horizontal width on Intel GPUs
<thomas__> hmm to run linux just to have on it a vm that runs linux ...
<thomas__> any way of downgrading to 4.12.2?
<penguin42> thomas__: I don't think you can downgrade the KDE
<penguin42> thomas__: There might be a way to backup the mails and reimport them
<basketballlllll> minimec:  i want to use both screens though
<penguin42> basketballlllll: Test the theory though - does it stop using llvmpipe if you switch down to one monitor (and reboot)
<thomas__> akonadiserver is dying on startup so accessing the data will be troublesome
<bekks> thomas__: Uninstall all KDE packages and reinstall the version you want. I suspect you have a backup from before upgrading.
<thomas__> the data is fine
<thomas__> its just that i dunno how to install 4.12.2 on trusty
<penguin42> thomas__: Right, but if you can create a VM with the older KDE, do an export from that, then import it
<thomas__> are there any repso for kde 4.12.2?
<thomas__> penguin42: hmm jepp seems to be an option
<thomas__> but its about 6-7 GB of pim data
<thomas__> so i am a little bit shy on this :)
<bekks> thomas__: Then why did you upgrade? :P
<thomas__> :) i tried it on three test machines before and there all worked well
<penguin42> thomas__: Except the one with your mail :-)
<thomas__> OF COURSE ;)
<penguin42> thomas__: Anyway, if you can get your VM running at least you can get yourself working while you give the akonadi guys a chance to reply, even if you don't do hte import trick
<thomas__> does anyone have a contact to any akonadi dev?
<penguin42> other than reporting a bug where mine died....
<penguin42> you know, the menus in window title bars work nicely
<basketballllllll> ok i rebooted how do i test
<basketballllllll> .
<penguin42> basketballllllll: Does it still say llvmpipe?
<basketballllllll> graphics Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<penguin42> ah there you go - that's what you want
<thomas__> @penguin42: Thanx for your support
<basketballllllll> but i need both screens
<penguin42> basketballllllll: OK, I know this suggestion is going to sound a bit weird....but
<penguin42> basketballllllll: boot with your other monitor plugged in, go into the display configuration and put it vertically underneath the other monitor rather than to the side, try and reboot and see what it says
<basketballllllll> ............
<basketballllllll> ok but i cant keep it like that
<Daekdroom> penguin42, basketballllllll have you both ever considered his IGP might not support the resolution necessary for having both monitors?
<minimec> penguin42: basketballllllll: Maximum resolution of the i945 (intel i950 series) is '2048x1536' according to this... http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/
<penguin42> minimec: Yeh
<Daekdroom> That ^
<penguin42> basketballllllll: I ran them on my old laptop above each other like that for a while
<penguin42> basketballllllll: Other than vertical stacking (which might work depending on your sizes) is to use another desktop rather than gnome3 that doesn't need so much GL
<Daekdroom> He should be fine using metacity - without - compositing.
<penguin42> nod
<Daekdroom> The limit he's facing is actually tied to maximum texture size, I think.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Can you do that on Gnome3?
<basketballllllll> would unity work
<Daekdroom> Unity wouldn't work.
<penguin42> unity does work with llvmpipe - it's still not going to feel great, although it's not as bad as it used to be
<Daekdroom> GNOME 3 can't use metacity. GNOME Flashback can, though.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: It works in a VM with llvmpipe
<Daekdroom> penguin42, but it wouldn't use his IGP
<penguin42> basketballllllll: You could install mate-desktop (which is in Trusty) - will give you a good old Gnome2 desktop - nice and fast on old hardware
<penguin42> basketballllllll: Or KDE in xrender mode
<Daekdroom> Unity in llvmpipe works fine on my Phenom II X4 820.
<Daekdroom> These days I was using it and only noticed it when I tried to launch a game. There are subtle differences such as not as many transparencies, though.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh it's ok in my vm now, it used to be awful though
<basketballllll> My laptop is rebooting what can i install that
<basketballllll> Looks like gnome and unity
<basketballllllll> penguin42:   i am back
<basketballllllll> what can i install
<penguin42> mate, kde, xvwm
<basketballllllll> which one looks nicest
<pietro10> ok, is THIS documented?
<pietro10> er, known?
<penguin42> ah that's up to you; KDE looks nice IMHO and is very configurable
<penguin42> pietro10: THIS?
<pietro10> $ VARIABLE= -L /usr(tab)
<pietro10> complete: usage: complete [-abcdefgjksuv] [-pr] [-DE] [-o option] [-A action] [-G globpat] [-W wordlist]  [-F function] [-C command] [-X filterpat] [-P prefix] [-S suffix] [name ...]
<pietro10> er before that: bash: complete: -L: invalid option
<basketballllllll> penguin ok how do i uninstall unity
<pietro10> it seems a recent update has completely broken tab complete
<pietro10> a few days ago I was asking about a smaller problem
<penguin42> pietro10: Tab complete seems OK here
<pietro10> huh.
<pietro10> then I'll need to investigate
<penguin42> pietro10: Got a specific case?
<pietro10> another one
<pietro10> if I start with ~/ I can only complete directory names, not files
<basketballllllll> minimec:  how do i unistall the unity we installed yesterday
<bekks> apt-get purge
<basketballllllll> apt-get purge what
<pietro10> there was one more weird situatio nbut I forget what it is
<minimec> basketballllllll: you don't really need to. It's just an optioon for your login screen. If you want to remove that option you just 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<Daekdroom> minimec, basketballllll actually ubuntu-desktop is a good package to have installed in case of updates.
<Daekdroom> You might mean 'ubuntu-session'
<minimec> Daekdroom: basketballllllll: I agree
<basketballllllll> will unity and gnome ever work with my monitors
<basketballllllll> and how dp o install kde
<Daekdroom> (heh, that is a hard-dependency of ubuntu-desktop; either way, it's ubuntu-session the package that places the Unity session in the login manager)
<Daekdroom> basketballllll, GNOME Flashback might work with your monitors.
<Daekdroom> GNOME 3 and Unity won't, unless you use llvmpipe, which might be slow.
<basketballllllll> which looks best mate, kde, xvwm
<basketballllllll> penguin42:  said kde
<penguin42> basketballllll: KDE imho looks nice and lets you run with good cards or slow cards
<basketballllllll> penguin42:  1 minute in here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dohhz91OTPY  he said kde is the slowest
<penguin42> basketballllll: I don't care what he said
<basketballllllll> is it ture
<basketballllllll> penguin42: ^^
<bekks> basketballllllll: We dont care about youtube videos.
<penguin42> basketballllll: You asked for our advice, I gave it - if you don't like our advice, feel free to disregard it
<bekks> Install the desktop you like.
<basketballllllll> is it slow
<HEROnymous> no, kde is the second fastest by some completely meaningless subjective standard that can never be measured or proven in any way.
<HEROnymous> but in all seriousness, I've never had performance issues because of a window manager.
<penguin42> HEROnymous: KDE will use every bit of GL if you configure it too, and will be all nice and fancy - so it can be slow; but it's also got loads of settings so you can make it pretty basic
<HEROnymous> eh, I was running with pretty much max settings for quite some time on a geforce 210, which is a pretty amazingly powerless gpu.  ended up going to a geforce 650 for steam games though now that we can actually play real games ;)
<basketballllllll> thank you for your opinions but kde looks too much like windows yuck
<HEROnymous> kde looks how you want it to look
<HEROnymous> there's no reason not to just try stuff until you find what you like though.  just use gdm or kdm and there'll be a selector at login time for which window manager you want to use.
<basketballllllll> HEROnymous:  penguin42  minimec  and bekks  how does installing kde help with the monitors
<bekks> basketballllllll: It was your idea to install kde.
<bekks> We dont care about the desktop you are using.
<basketballllllll> no penguin42  and minimec  said it would help with my monitor
<basketballllllll> and graphics card
<bekks> They did not say that.
<basketballllllll> yes they did
<thomas__> kindergardden?
<minimec> basketballllllll: I never used KDE. So that's wasn't me... ;) I am using e17 for all my dual screen setups. But e17 has some 'learning curve'...
<BluesKaj> bekks, speak for yourself, I do care what ppl run especially when they need help, but in this case your frustration with this problem is understandable :)
<penguin42> minimec: 'e' used to be the example for slow window managers - but that was 20 years ago
<bekks> BluesKaj: Well, he asked about a good choice of desktop environment earlier - in terms of "how fast is it", etc. - and thats pretty uninteresting for the most of us, since "how fast is is" does not solve problems at all.
<bekks> BluesKaj: ;)
<basketballllllll> whatever ill leave you guys alone
<BluesKaj> bekks, no kidding :)
<basketballllllll>    /part #ubuntu+1
<basketballllllll>   /part #ubuntu+1
<penguin42> bekks: Well I want 'not annoyingly slow'
<basketballllllll> part dumb thing
<BluesKaj> basketballllllll, recommend you try several desktops, asking how fast they are depends on your hardware etc, so do some research before asking unaswerable questions
<minimec> penguin42: Well.. I use it for about maybe 8 years, and have never changed my setup since (only minor changes). e17 is treating my screens as totally independent desktops. That is so cool... ;)
<HEROnymous> penguin42, I miss afterstep.  :(
<basketballllll> Blues after i installed kde why is my bootloader saying i have kubuntu installed not ubuntu
<bekks> 4because you install kubuntu-desktop
<basketballllll> So i cant get support in #ubuntu now i have to go to #kubuntu
<bekks> After April, you get support in #ubuntu as well.
<bekks> Until then, you et support in here, when using 14.04
<bekks> *get
<basketballllll> No i have kububtu now
<bekks> And the version is 14.04
<bekks> So you get support in here, before the official release of 14.04
<HEROnymous> eh, my splash screen says kubuntu as well, but I always install regular ubuntu and then put kde on it after the fact, so that splash screen is part of a pkg somewhere.
<penguin42> don't worry about the K
<BluesKaj> basketballllll, kubuntu is kde installed on ubuntu core
<basketballllll> Why does it say my battery is broken
<HEROnymous> maybe your battery is broken.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<basketballllll> But it isnt
<bekks> How do you know?
<basketballllll> It works in windows and gnome
<bekks> Just because Windows does not tell you it is broken? :)
<penguin42> it's probably just a screwup in the sensing somewhere
<basketballllllll> it installed
<basketballllll> Shoot what was the code to install kde from terminal
<basketballllll> Never mind
<basketballllll> How do i install linux mint
<k1l> !mint | basketballllll
<ubottu> basketballllll: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pietro10> right
<pietro10> linux mint is not a piece of software, but rather another distribution
<basketballllll> If i install linux mint will my graphics card support two monitors
<k1l> basketballllll: best is to ask the mint support. they know best about their software.
<pietro10> I think you're very confused as to what linux mint is
<pietro10> linux mint is another linux distribution, like ubuntu, and is based oin ubuntu
<pietro10> I don't think the hardware support differs
<pietro10> a better question is "how do I install the proprietary drivers needed ot make my graphics card work on Linux?"
<pietro10> and for ubuntu that is run the alternative drivers program
<k1l> pietro10: they use other kernels and different drivers. so that can be other support than ubuntu
<pietro10> k1l: ok
<pietro10> basketballllll: you're on command line; the command is either jockey-gtk or jockey-kde or jockey-cli if all else fails
<k1l> but just use mint because i dont know how to install the prop. driver, is not the right solution. yes
<pietro10> (k1l: I haven't noticed any odd hardware differneces when I used mint; but frankly I'm so glad I'm not using mint anymore =p )
<penguin42> basketballllll: No, mint won't help - it's a hardware limitation of your graphics chip
<penguin42> basketballllll: It can't do GL when there are more than 2048 pixels horizontally - we had this discussion about 3 hours ago
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> welp
<basketballllll> So do i need a new graphics card
<penguin42> basketballllll: You need to start reading what people tell you
<basketballllll> Why is all of this even happening
<ikonia> basketballllll: honeslty - most of your problems are down to your lack of experience / knowledge and using an unstable product coupled with that
<ikonia> that's the truth
<penguin42> ikonia: It would have helped if something somewhere had given the reason for disabling GL
<penguin42> ikonia: The knowledge of the Intel only doing 2k wide GL is pretty obscure, nothing at all warned him
<basketballllll> Should I go back to 13.10
<penguin42> no, won't help
<ikonia> penguin42: I didn't know about it until I saw it your first mention of it earlier
<Daekdroom> It won't solve your problem.
<penguin42> ikonia: Exactly, I'd hit it years ago - but I think it was minimec who 1st suggested it in this case; but hth is a normal user supposed to know why their machine feels like it's working through treacle
<basketballllll> Now it wont even boot it is stuck on the foot with 3 dots
<ikonia> penguin42: that specific issue is not the norm, for sure, but the 2000+ lines of problems basketballllll is having / other issues are just lack of experience
<penguin42> ikonia: Yeh
<minimec> penguin42: Well when you started to mention the llvm driver for an intel card... That got me thinking...
<penguin42> nod
<basketballllll> Sorry that i am just starting to learn
<penguin42> minimec: For some time I got used to moving the arrow down when I wanted to move to the screen across - it's a bit weird :-)
<pietro10> there's nothing wrong with starting to learn; just listen and you will
<penguin42> minimec: Back years ago it wouldn't even run the Intel driver with 2 monitors across
<basketballllll> Last question is there a way to faxtory reset
<minimec> penguin42: Yeah intel was crappy, before they started the i3/5/7 series CPU, at least for dual screen.
<minimec> penguin42: I mean the GPU part of it...
<basketballllll> My laptop is stuck on the foot with the 3 dots and i can only login with crl alt f1
<basketballllll> I am rrinstalling 13.10
<basketballllll> My graphic card worked there
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> did anyone of you test vidalia with 14.04?
 * penguin42 never heard of it
<subz3r0> ahh hi penguin42. you again :)
<subz3r0> got it fixed with the encryption issue... used the live cd and a terminal to do it
<subz3r0> there was no other way around sadly...
<penguin42> yeh that's a pain
<subz3r0> vidalia is a frontend for tor
<subz3r0> just a gui where you can control tor with it
<subz3r0> "GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:"
<subz3r0> "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient,...."
<subz3r0> seems like apparmor doesnt like it anymore
<subz3r0> penguin42: youre maybe using pidgin? seems like i found another bug
<penguin42> oh oh, don't break my pidgin
<subz3r0> just checked with ps x for the vidalia pid to kill it and found this
<subz3r0> 3215 ?        Z      0:00 [pidgin] <defunct>
<subz3r0> three times
<subz3r0> never happend with 12.04
<penguin42> hmm, yes I have 4 defunct pidgins
<penguin42> that's not a big issue; something not cleaning up
<subz3r0> yeah i know. but it should not happen
<subz3r0> can you write a ticket at bugtracker?
<penguin42> yes, you can
<subz3r0> nope i can't ;)
<subz3r0> lost my login :P
<subz3r0> but well... since i found some other bugs... time to register again it seems
<penguin42> subz3r0: You should be able to ask it to send me your password
<subz3r0> would be nice if you can fill the ticket... i would reply then to confirm that issue
<subz3r0> send you my passwort? why should i? :P
<penguin42> sorry, send you a new password
<subz3r0> nvm... understood what you said ;)
<subz3r0> hehe
<subz3r0> that wont work. since i dont have this email anymore
<penguin42> oh well, yeh
<subz3r0> and another bug it seems :>
<subz3r0> cant change the transparency of a terminal like in 12.04 before
<jklfjkfjfdjdkdf> penguin42:  bekks  and minimec  i am soory for being a pain this morning
<adamcunnington> Hi, will the update from 12.04 to 14.04 be relatively simple? Will I be able to do that in terminal?
<bekks> adamcunnington: Yes. Yes.
<adamcunnington> bekks: great cheers
<subz3r0> would be: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<subz3r0> :)
<basketball> how do i install the ubuntu toyuch emulator
<bekks> adamcunnington: apt-get will not update one release to another. Once 14.04 is released, you have to use do-release-upgrade
<basketball> bekks:  do you know how to install the ubuntu touch emulator
<basketball> do you have a link
<bekks> basketball: NO.
<bekks> "No." even.
<basketball> OK THANK YOU
<bekks> basketball: Yeah, blame it on my shift key :)
<basketball> whops pressed the caps lock button
<adamcunnington> bekks: it's as simple as 1 command?! mind blown.
<bekks> adamcunnington: Yeah.
<adamcunnington> that's actually awesome
<basketball> bekks:  what is adamcunnington  trying to do
<adamcunnington> i was expecting to do a reinstall but then i caught wind that the transition from .04 to .04 is simples and now i'm like BOOOM!
<bekks> basketball: How about just asking him?
<basketball> adamcunnington:  what is bekks  helping you with
<adamcunnington> basketball: lol nosiest question ever ;)
<bekks> adamcunnington: The upgrade from one LTS release to the next is that easy. 11.04 to 13.04 would not have worked like that.
<adamcunnington> basketball: nothing per se, was just asking about upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04 and if it would be simple - but got my answers :)
<adamcunnington> bekks: presumably just because the developers put time in making that work for LTS versions? or is it built in from the ground upward with those versions?
<adamcunnington> bekks: and it will retain all apps, including things as core as like desktop environment?
<bekks> adamcunnington: No. Release updates from LTS to LTS are supported. Leaving out one or more releases for upgrading "normal" versions is not supported.
<adamcunnington> bekks: yea, i know that - was more talking about the means in which that was possible
<basketball> adamcunnington:  if you are just upgrading you will keep apps if you fresh install you will need to back up
<adamcunnington> basketball: is there much benefits from a fresh install over upgrading?
<adamcunnington> many benefits* sorry
<bekks> adamcunnington: Depends on your personal setup.
<basketball> adamcunnington:  i always fresh install as over the 6 months that i have the os i save a bunch of usless crap
<basketball> i keep all of my important stuff in dropbox
<adamcunnington> basketball: yea, i've not got any crap on this current install
<basketball> then upgrade should be fine
<basketball> hey bekks  are you running daily or beta
<bekks> basketball: I am running 12.04 and 14.04
<basketball> 14.04 beta or daily
<bekks> Doesnt matter.
<basketball> yes
<basketball> which one
<bekks> Because after one single update you are on "daily".
<bekks> Because there are updates - daily.
<bekks> You are on daily always, when using updates.
<basketball> so downloading beta 1 and daily are the same thing
<bekks> No.
<bekks> < bekks> Because after one single update you are on "daily".
<basketball> after updating they are the same
<bekks> Thats what I told you.
<basketball> then why do they make them different downloads
<bekks> Because there is the requirement of "non-daily-releases".
<basketball> requirementt?
<bekks> Requirement. Yes.
<lordievader> basketball: The daily images are respun everyday, while the beta's and the alpha's are respun until their release.
<bekks> Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro, so there is the requirement of specific releases besides "daily".
<basketball> oh thank you
<basketball> but who makes them do it
<basketball> like what happens if they dont
<bekks> "make them do it" - Make whom do what?
<penguin42> basketball: There is a release team
<penguin42> basketball: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<basketball> Beldar:  or penguin42  is pipelight supported nin 14.04
<subz3r0> basketball: http://linuxg.net/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-may-come-with-pipelight-support/
<basketball> how do i make numlockx always start using gnome 3 and gdm
<subz3r0> you mean at the login page?
<basketball> yes
<subz3r0> does 14.04 use gdm again?
<subz3r0> thought it will be light dm again?
<Daekdroom> subz3r0, it's lightdm.
<Daekdroom> But gdm is still installable, as it was since the lightdm transition.
<subz3r0> Daekdroom: thanks, that was my thought too
<Daekdroom> *it has been
<subz3r0> basketball: you could try to install "numlockx"
<subz3r0> or edit: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<subz3r0> and change line to: greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<subz3r0> ofc make backups before
<subz3r0> let me know please if it worked
<basketball> that file is blank because i dont use lightdm i use gdm
<subz3r0> for gdm: /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<subz3r0> which numlockx >/dev/null && numlockx on
<subz3r0> under the first line
<subz3r0> source: ubuntuusers wiki :>
<basketball> ok what do i do in that dile
<basketball> file
<subz3r0> add the line i gave you under the first line
<basketball> do i type the which
<subz3r0> yes
<subz3r0> btw. does anyone know what to search for when i want to change this grey screen where i have to enter my password?
<subz3r0> i mean the screen which will show up when you locked the screen and push it backup with the mouse
<basketball> how do i configure the size of favorite icons in gnome 3
<basketball> bekks:  there^^
<basketball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supybot/+bug/1290124
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1290124 not found
<nathanesau1> i installed ubuntu 14.04 in a VM on windows , but can't view the whole desktop. any ideas how to adjust the resolution?
<nathanesau1> im trying to install ubuntu 14.04. however, it doesn't give me the option to install alongside windows like in previous distros. it says it will replace windows 8. suggestions?
<bblindy> Hi nathanesau1, which version are you downloading? Gnome? Unity? Server?
<nathanesau1> ubuntu -gnome
<nathanesau1> im currently trying out the live cd.
<bblindy> Did you boot into the CD, or are you attempting the install through windows?
<nathanesau1> i booted into cd.
<bblindy> I wonder if it'll give you the same option of you attempt via windows.
<bblindy> *if you
<Beldar> nathanesau1, This a W8 and uefi/gpt?
<nathanesau1> windows 8. not uefi though. i booted live cd in SATA mode
<Beldar> nathanesau1, You installed this W8 and you know it's a msdos partition table?
<nathanesau1> yes.
<nathanesau1> if i shrink the partition with gparted, and then make another partition for ubuntu, can i install on the new partition
<nathanesau1> and then use grub to choose which os to boot to
<Beldar> nathanesau1, I would resize with the W8 partitioner, leaving a unallocated for ubuntu, be sure to reboot the windows after resizing.
<Beldar> I assume you are aware of msdos tables and types and amounts of partitions
<nathanesau1> ok should i just leave the space unallocated? and then 14.04 installation which create a NTFS or whatever partition out of the free space?
<nathanesau1> *installation will create
<Beldar> nathanesau1, So why are you using a development?
<nathanesau1> i wanted to try out gnome
<nathanesau1> and apparently you can install the development version and then just keep updating it
<Beldar> nathanesau1, This has not been released, is all, not a good start for trying out is all.
<nathanesau1> ok ill wait until april to install then
<Beldar> nathanesau1, You could install 13.10, or 12.04 both will upgrade to 14.04.
<nathanesau1> but those releases don't support gnome 3?
<Beldar> nathanesau1, They do.
<nathanesau1> ok thanks for the help
<Beldar> They are using gnome 3
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-02
<lotuspsychje> !info telegram
<ubottu> Package telegram does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> Good morning,
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Daekdroom> How do I find out which environment variables I need to export in order to launch Unity from a virtual terminal once it crashes?
<Daekdroom> 'DISPLAY=:0' makes unity run, but severely flawed.
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-04
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else able to use Friends app for Twitter?
<Daekdroom> Mine isn't loading tweets at all, despite having a twitter account enabled.
<johnjohn101> hi, noticed that there is no tabs for the gnome terminal in 15.04
<Daekdroom> johnjohn101, there is a setting for changing that. Let me check where.
<johnjohn101> ok
<Daekdroom> johnjohn101, Edit > Settings > 1st tab > drop down menu
<johnjohn101> thanks!!
<johnjohn101> i just sent instructions to work
<elfy> k1l: switch to systemd is imminent bug 1427654
<ubottu> bug 1427654 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in 15.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427654
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> just chilling for a bit before the day
<elfy> you?
<lordievader> Doing good, having coffee/
<bdb__> hello
<bdb__> can i join
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> bdb__: Can you join what?
<bdb__> sorry sir its first time to use arssi
<bdb__> how can i use this
<bdb__> lordievader_ kindly help thanks...
<k1l> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bdb__> thanks -ubottu
<lordievader> bdb__: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<bdb__> thanks -lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a bug somewhere in upstream that prevents Unity from loading correctly?
<SonikkuAmerica> (7, not the 8 preview)
<SonikkuAmerica> Or is 8 just not in the daily build yet?
<TheNumb> SonikkuAmerica: what?
<SonikkuAmerica> Am I sounding weird?
<TheNumb> Unity loads fine here.
<TheNumb> unity 7 that is
<SonikkuAmerica> I grabbed the latest daily last night, and it's not joading.
<SonikkuAmerica> * loading. (Excuse my Colemak.)
<solsTiCe> hi. what's the diff between Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.04 and Ubuntu 15.04 ? which of the one will be the next ubuntu 15.04 ?
<smallfoot-> When I get to LightDM, my USB keyboard and mouse are not powered up. After waiting 30 seconds, then they get powered up. Why?
<trism> solsTiCe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop that's what the desktop next isos are
<smallfoot-> When I get to LightDM, my USB keyboard and mouse are not powered up. After waiting 30 seconds, then they get powered up. Why?
<solsTiCe> trism: ok
<arsson> Hello! So here not seems to be src-sinc resample method in pulseaudio anymore?
<smallfoot-> When I get to LightDM, my USB keyboard and mouse are not powered up. After waiting 30 seconds, then they get powered up. Why?
<soee> guys someone can confirm this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Undecided,New]
<smallfoot-> When I get to LightDM, my USB keyboard and mouse are not powered up. After waiting 30 seconds, then they get powered up. Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh, yeah... installing the daily onto a hard disk leaves Unity dysfunctional on login.
<Daekdroom> SonikkuAmerica, have you used a previously existing /home ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Daekdroom: Not a /home partition ... do I need to have it completely cleaned off for new config files to be installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> I can do that and try again.
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-05
<smallfoot-> Does Wayland have any systemd sessions?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<He4dShOt> I wanted to try unity8
<He4dShOt> I installed unity8-desktop-session-mir, but it freeze after logging in
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else have Unity crash when using GTK apps with window-decorations?
<rww> k1l_: well, there's your announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<elfy> rww: I'll be glad to see the end of the on the fence on it
<rww> I'm very pro-systemd, so I'm rather happy ;)
<rww> not excited to see #ubuntu's reaction in April, but whatever
<rww> will be a lot more defensible than the Amazon thing was (and that was a mess in there too)...
<elfy> well I am very pro- I just want to turn it on and it work without me having the foggiest idea what's running where
<elfy> well yea
<elfy> not my bag that either :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-06
<Espionage724> hmm, so I just did a clean install of today's Xubuntu 15.04 daily (BIOS mode with the LVM + encryption disk encryption options checked; no home folder encryption), and on the first boot after install, I only have a gray screen with a cursor on it
<Espionage724> double-clicking on the gray screen seems to fix it; but this was after I ran startxfce4 from tty and also changed some settings in the lightdm greeter config thing; i'll re-evaluate how things go on a clean install just to be sure
<Espionage724> seems to be the same case from the Live enviroment too (a single-click gets rid of the gray)
<Espionage724> Yep; it's fine on a clean install too
<imnichol> Anyone see an issue where being on wireless and ethernet will cause connection timeouts?
<Jordan_U> Espionage724: That "grey" screen was probably the X stiple pattern, just at such a high resolution that it looked grey. (for whatever that's worth)
<Fritigern> *SIGH* I mis mp3gain and aaccgain...
<Fritigern> I kinda wonder why mp3gain and aacgain were removed from the repos. Only vorbisgain is left, but i have no use for it.
<rww> Fritigern: "why" => https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=761847 , which was repeated for Ubuntu
<ubottu> Debian bug 761847 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mp3gain -- ROM; dead upstream, probably insecure" [Normal,Open]
<elichai2> hey, I need to upgrade my kernel to vivid kernel because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1352821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1352821 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "0489:e078 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.04 bluetooth not working" [Medium,In progress]
<elichai2> (you can see the patch was already released for vivid)
<elichai2> my current kernel is: Linux Lenovo-G510 3.16.0-31-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 10 15:24:04 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elichai2> Description:    Ubuntu 14.10
<elichai2> can i just download the packages from here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19-vivid/
<elichai2> or i need to add the vivid repo?
<elichai2> sorry i disconnected
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<popey> imnichol: yo
<ikonia> popey: two solutions in as many minutes, thank you
<popey> I never get round to it because I'm always using my laptop
<popey> hah
<popey> imnichol: if you have a moment, can you file a bug "ubuntu-bug network-manager"
 * popey pokes imnichol 
<solsTiCe> hi. I am trying to make a persistent USB ubuntu. i have dd the iso to the usb stick. used fdisk (gparted or parted don't seem to handle it right) to make a partition labelled casper-rw. But when I boot in persistent mode it failed to mount the /dev/sdb3 (casper-rw) partition with device or resource busy. It sems it is because /dev/sdb is alredy mounted. So how do I do it ?
<solsTiCe> I am nowusing usb-creator-gtk from live cd (in a vm) and it always fails to erase my usb key with error. I had to run it as root!!
<solsTiCe> fuck another bug in startup disk creator; store in reserved extra space is greyed out.
<jtaylor> that thing is unfortunately awefully broken
<jtaylor> I hopefully try every release but it fails everytime :(
<jtaylor> last time it actually worked for me was probably around 12.04 ...
<jtaylor> using dd usually works ok, though you have to now to press tab when you get an error message on boot with it
<solsTiCe> jtaylor: ok
<roasted> hi
<lordievader> o/
<roasted> is it not possible to run the 15.04 NEXT ISO in virtualbox?
<lordievader> Vivid in VB? Sure.
<roasted> hmm. I'm tinkering with it now but I can't get loggedin. ubuntu-desktop-next + blank pw, right?
<lordievader> Ah, perhaps some DE's have problems with the VB drivers...
<lordievader> Kubuntu Vivid works in KVM though ;)
<roasted> I've been trying with VB about once a week for the last six weeks, with a new daily image each time. No luck.
<roasted> I'm psecifically messing with the desktop-next ISO to check out Unity 8
<roasted> I tried a bare metalinstall on a spare laptop recently but it just launched to a black screen.
<gesker> This channel OK for Kubuntu 15.04  beta questions?
<lordievader> Jup
<gesker> Excellent! Trying out ubuntu 15.04 beta 2. Seeing some keyboard lag that wasn't in 15.04 alpha 1. Any hints on what/where I can check to get responsiveness back?
<GnuLinuxUser> So is it correct that 15.04 will get systemd?
<k1l_> GnuLinuxUser: yes
<Daekdroom> roasted, I don't think Unity 8 works with VirtualBox.
<GnuLinuxUser> Nice :-)
<lordievader> GnuLinuxUser: You can already try it out ;)
<k1l_> but to be more precise: it will get systemd as standard init :)
<lordievader> GnuLinuxUser: It is under the 'advanced' menu in Grub.
<roasted> Thanks Daekdroom. Hopefully soon. :)
<GnuLinuxUser> Ooh, didn't know that. Thanks I will try that.
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<solsTiCe> hi again. I rebooted from ubuntu 15.04 live usb into 14.10. I lost 20 minutes of expected battery time. is it the new kernel or there is some optimisation in 15.04 ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-07
<habanany_> this is a test
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<matrixa1> Any broken things so far? Running TLP + thermald + intel_pstate and aggressive i915 powersaving and haven't run into trouble yet.
<matrixa1> Clicking is broken though, some clicks don't get through to the windows
<matrixa1> could be Compiz, could be gtk3
<matrixa1> yep, clicking bug can be reproduced by quickly right clicking on eg. a bookmark in chromium
<matrixa1> the click won't be registered
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kalsa> Hi. How can I fix "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'utopic' is not supported with this tool."?
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: vivid is new then utopic, what you want is a downgrade?
<lotuspsychje> newer
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, I want Firefox 36 on this OS, but due to this error I cannot update.
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 36.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 40113 kB, installed size 95004 kB
<lordievader> kalsa: Due what error?
<kalsa> "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'utopic' is not supported with this tool."
<lordievader> kalsa: Could you pastebin the full error?
<kalsa> lordievader, This is all that window includes.
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: 14.10 also has firefox 36
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: not sure what you trying to do here...
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, I've got Ubuntu 15.04 here but when I want to update then this windows appears.
<lotuspsychje> update or upgrade?
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, I go to Ubuntu ico, then type "software update", windows with "it's not possible to install all updates" appears.
<kalsa> When I click "update partially" then this error message appears.
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: try sudp apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, OK
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, All went fine, only terminal said that I need to "apt-get autoremove"
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: maybe some locked packages block your updates?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | kalsa i recomend this to clean
<lordievader> kalsa: So what version of FF do you have now?
<lordievader> No
<ubottu> kalsa i recomend this to clean: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<lordievader> Bleachbit is dangerous, or so I've heared.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: never had any issue with it
<kalsa> lordievader, An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'utopic' is not supported with this tool.
<kalsa> lordievader, Still.
<kalsa> lordievader, And now here is also "oneconf" error.
<elfy> kalsa: no idea what it is you're trying to do - but no an upgrade from vivid to utopic is not going to be possible
<lordievader> kalsa: I was after the output of 'apt-cache policy'.
<kalsa> elfy, It's 15.04 here, not 14.10
<elfy> yes
<elfy> you can't downgrade to 14.10
<kalsa> elfy, And I don't want to downgrade.
<lotuspsychje> thats what im trying to tell him all the time
<elfy> kalsa: so what are you doing that's trying to do it then?
<kalsa> elfy, To get Firefox 36 from repository.
<elfy> someone else might know - is it still in -proposed?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 36.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 40113 kB, installed size 95004 kB
<lotuspsychje> should be 36 already elfy
<lotuspsychje> same for trusty and utopic
<kalsa> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561165/
<elfy> yea was being lazy :) I grabbed it from proposed
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: can you apt-cache show firefox to see wich version your on?
<lordievader> Ugh I wasn't awake yet...
<lordievader> apt-cache policy != apt-cache policy firefox
<kalsa> Is there a solution for this problem?
<elfy> kalsa: what is the result from apt-cache policy firefox
<kalsa> elfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561165/
<elfy> that is not the result of apt-cache policy firefox
<kalsa> elfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561266/
<elfy> looking at the mirrors - the Polish ones appear to be behind, try changing mirror to Main server, then apt-get update and upgrade again
<elfy> also - do you have proposed enabled? if you do - disable it then do the above
<kalsa> elfy, OK, doing. May be problemm in polish mirror?
<elfy> possibly
<kalsa> elfy, It seems that it may work. Thanks.
<elfy> welcome :)
<elichai2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429552 in linux (Ubuntu) "0cf3:3004 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.10 bluetooth not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elichai2> i want to test kernel version 3.19 to check if it will fix some of my problems
<elichai2> how can i do it?
<elichai2> (without upgrading to vivid)
<MoonUnit`> download the debs appropriate for your system then install with dpkg  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19.1-vivid/
<knittl> hi. currently Xorg is not starting on my system
<knittl> I deleted the Xorg.0.log file and after a reboot it's still missing
<knittl> the boot process simply stop at the bootsplash
<knittl> hm. maybe I should try one of the old 3.18 kernels
<penguin42> do you get anything in /var/log/lightdm ?
<knittl> hmm. I'm using gdm
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> anything in gdm logs ?
<knittl> no luck with 3.18 though
<knittl> hm weird. the most recent logfiles of gdm are named (null)-greeter.log.1
<penguin42> you could try starting X manually and see what happens - maybe it's not getting anywhere near that far?
<knittl> startx says 'timeout locking .Xauthority'
<knittl> hm. must startx be run as root?
<penguin42> hmm is that because there's another X startup trying to run?
<knittl> greeter.log contains as last line 'Activated service 'org.gnome.ScreenSaver' failed: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status 1'
<penguin42> I wouldn't have *thought* that the screensaver is a big issue?
<knittl> executing startx as root now
<knittl> I think the screensaver is also the lockscreen - so it's security related
<knittl> hm. now gnome runs as root. that's not what I wanted to achieve
<knittl> and I don't see my mouse cursor ...
<penguin42> ok, so if X is starting that does say it's not graphics driver related?
<knittl> I don't think so
<knittl> although that was my first guess, which prompted me to uninstall nvidia and switch to nouveau
<knittl> let's start elinks and google for that log message
<knittl> this looks like it could get me near the solution: gnome-session[19609]: CRITICAL: Unable to create a DBus proxy for GnomeScreensaver: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status 1
<knittl> hm. systemctl status says gdm is running
<knittl> wait a second. ps shows gnome-wayland-whatever
<penguin42> oh I don't know how that works
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<foormea> hello! installed kubuntu 15.04 yesterday. pretty happy overall! i'm noticing that bash completion with sudo seems broken -- is there any quick fix for that?
<penguin42> foormea: What were you tab completing
<foormea> aptitude
<penguin42> are you sure it worked on 14.10 ?
<foormea> actually... it's not with sudo that it's broken. in user mode it's the same, with aptitude at least
<penguin42> what exactly are you trying to complete?
<foormea> penguin42: yeah, 100% sure, i've got another station with 14.10 that has bash completion working for aptitude
<foormea> apti<tab> sh<tab> <start typing package name>
<foormea> for aptitude show <package>
<foormea> for example
<Daekdroom> foormea, does it work with apt-get?
<foormea> Daekdroom: no
<Daekdroom> foormea, does it work with a different terminal (gnome-terminal, e.g.)?
<foormea> Daekdroom: let me try
<foormea> Daekdroom: works in text console!
 * penguin42 would blame bash-completion and file a bug then
<foormea> yeah? let me see how/where to file a bug, been ages since i last did that
<penguin42> launchpad
<Daekdroom> foormea, ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc are config files needed for completion to work properly, but I guess there's nothing wrong with them if text console works.
<penguin42> foormea: If you've got a launchpad account just do   ubuntu-bug bash-completion
<Daekdroom> Anyway, there are template files for .profile and .bashrc under /etc/skel
<foormea> penguin42: wow that's pretty cool. don't have an account but will create one now :)
<foormea> so i just re-checked just to be sure, in text console, completion on aptitude works just fine, same for sudo aptitude
<penguin42> hmm that's odd
<penguin42> foormea: SO it works in text console but not your gnome terminal?
<penguin42> that's weird
<Daekdroom> KDE uses konsole, iirc.
<foormea> penguin42: my kde terminal, konsole
<penguin42> foormea: Hmm, yeh so hmm
<penguin42> that is weird
<MoonUnit`> i needed to add the bash completion lines to .bashrc when i installed vivid.
<Daekdroom> I had the same issue in my system when I installed Kubuntu but I was lacking ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc
<foormea> Daekdroom: this is a fresh install let me check that just to be sure
<penguin42> Daekdroom: But it should pick bash completion up from /etc/profile and shouldn't need your own settings
<foormea> Daekdroom: guess what
<foormea> no ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<Daekdroom> Copy those from /etc/skel and see if it works.
<penguin42> oh yeh, there's an include for it
<foormea> ok
<penguin42> OK, so what's that a bug in? Something somewhere didn't copy the skel files during user creation
<foormea> is that a bug that the installer didn't copy them during install?
<Daekdroom> Is it a new /home as well?
<Daekdroom> Or did you use an old user folder?
<foormea> nope, new
<Daekdroom> Most likely installer, then.
<lordievader> What do I need to do to get systemd working with an nfs-root? It tries to mount the rootfs but complains that the device is busy.
<foormea> started all fresh on brand new desktop computer :)
<foormea> and... tada! working perfectly now
<foormea> thank you Daekdroom and penguin42. ok so... ubuntu-bug to... is the installer called ubiquity??
<Daekdroom> yeah
<penguin42> foormea: Yeh I guess so, but I'd assume that the installer calls something else to create the users so I'm a big confused
<foormea> i'm guessing ubiquity guys would know who to forward the bug to, though
<penguin42> yeh it's a good bet
<elfy> lordievader: not sure if it's the same thing but nfs was one thing holding systemd release up, fixed apparently there bug 1312976
<ubottu> bug 1312976 in rpcbind (Debian) "Make NFS client/server work under systemd" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312976
<lordievader> elfy: After a while it does continue to boot. But with an ro disk. Trying _netdev now.
<foormea> ok guys, many thanks. bye!
<cxdvty> Hi all \
<cxdvty> Hi all *
<lordievader> o/
<cxdvty> What changes to we expect to see in ubuntu 15.04 lts?
<k1l_> 15.04 is no lts
<k1l_> 14.04 is and 16.04 will be lts
<cxdvty> Do you think it will be better than 14.04 and 14.10 tho?
<k1l_> from tomorrow on it will have full systemd as init system. that is quite a big change
<lordievader> cxdvty: Kubuntu has Plasma5 as default on Vivid. That is rather nice.
<cxdvty> Awesome
<cxdvty> Will you guys be upgrading?
<cxdvty> I need a dev friendly environment d:
<Daekdroom> I'm upgraded already.
<cxdvty> how? Daekdroom
<k1l_> i am already on 15.04
<lordievader> cxdvty: Already running Vivid.
<cxdvty> You guys already have it?
<cxdvty> How?
<cxdvty> Is it in beta or just early release type deal?
<lordievader> cxdvty: Still beta.
<cxdvty> Is it very buggy?
<k1l_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> cxdvty: But a simple change in /etc/apt/sources.list and an apt-get dist-upgrade will do the trick. However, running a development release is not recommended unless you know what you are doing.
<k1l_> lordievader: nope cxdvty dont do that
<k1l_> use the "-d" switch on the update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<cxdvty> Okay
<cxdvty> So how buggy is it?
<cxdvty> Will I be pleased if i switch to it?
<k1l_> if you need to ask that dont go with alpha/beta
<lordievader> k1l_: That does pretty much the same thing. I usually do it like I said above as I upgrade rather early in the development process.
<k1l_> they are quite stable because the packages get automated testings. but there is a risk that one day it will just break your system.
<lordievader> Like tommorow, with the switch to systemd ;)
<k1l_> lordievader: nope. PPA handling etc are very different on your dirty way.
<cxdvty> Okay so do I need to switch to beta or stay on 14.04?
<lordievader> I don't use ppa's ;)
<lordievader> cxdvty: Stay on Trusty.
<k1l_> cxdvty: if you want to go to 15.04 you need to change to 14.10 first.
<cxdvty> I want to know the risks of doing so d:
<k1l_> lordievader: so you do bad advice to other users because you dont use that :/
<MoonUnit`> have problems turning of the pc since i switched to systemd, hopefully it will get fixed soon.
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1427672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427672 in systemd (Ubuntu) "System doesn't power off when shutting down" [High,Confirmed]
<lordievader> k1l_: Ok, I'll recommend to use the do-release-update tool next time.
<cxdvty> k1l: If you were in my shoes would you switch to 15.04 beta? d: I trust YOUR opinion
<BluesKaj>  or do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l_> cxdvty: i am already on 15.04. as i said: it is quite stable because of the automated testings. but there is still a risk that you cant boot your system one day.
<k1l_> so if you need a stable system (for work etc....) dont go with alpha/betas :)  or have a backup system :)
<cxdvty> How big is the risk
<cxdvty> I just like to surf the web and listen to spotify lol
<k1l_> tomorrow there will be a big change on the init system. so that can really cause a lot of issues. nobody knows so far.
<BluesKaj> one has to install the gpu driver on nvidia gpus before installing systemd-sysv for permanent systemd boot..that's what I found due to the nvidia-prime bug
<cxdvty> Wait do the changes automatically get put into our system
<cxdvty> Or is it in an update
<k1l_> you run the usual updates
<cxdvty> Okay
<cxdvty> As long as my system doesnt die im cool lol
<k1l_> that is exactly the only reason not to use alpha/beta
<cxdvty> Well What are the chances lol
<k1l_> cxdvty: 99,9999%
<cxdvty> Okay so i have this pc from castle rental
<ObrienDave> that's optimistic ;p
<cxdvty> I had a warranty
<k1l_> 99,999% of breaking :)
<ObrienDave> oh, yes, that ;P
<cxdvty> If i wipe the drive if the beta messes it up can they say my warranty is voided if i have an empty harddrive? d:
<k1l_> if it doesnt break you are the lucky one :)
<lordievader> Systemd broke my netboot :(
<cxdvty> k1l_: If it breaks will I still be able to boot from cd or usb :P
<k1l_> yes of course. it will not cut your pc in half :)
 * ObrienDave sighs
<lordievader> Hehe, that'll be something.
<penguin42> k1l_: Well, there was once a bug that bricked a range of samsung laptops
<k1l_> yeah, the kernel issue. the birth of the hardware enablement stack :)
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, do you own this pc or are renting/leasing , if so best to check your cient agreement
<penguin42> cxdvty: Make sure that you have the reinstallation CD for the machine; then you should be able to reinstall the original image if ubuntu doesn't work
<MoonUnit`> i've been using fsarchiver to make image backups of my root partition before any big updates.
<cxdvty> penguin42: Castle didnt give me one
<cxdvty> Blueskaj: I'm renting it
<cxdvty> I'm paying it off from castle rental
<BluesKaj> then check your agreement with the rental company about making changes to the PC's OS etc
<ObrienDave> there should be a recovery partition for windows
<cxdvty> Ok
<cxdvty> I have ran dban several times
<ObrienDave> so much for the recovery
<BluesKaj> then it's definitely too late
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, i guess you "own" it now
<cxdvty> Lol so i shouldn't run beta
<cxdvty> Got it d:
<cxdvty> I could get a .iso of the original os and install it and stuff then take it back
<ObrienDave> that might work
<cxdvty> I am a sucker for new versions of anything d:
<ObrienDave> am here and several other channels also ;p
<cxdvty> 0brienDave: Are you running the 15.04?
<ObrienDave> no 14.04 lts
<ObrienDave> tired of the 6 month reinstall garbage
<cxdvty> What do you mean by that?
<ObrienDave> every 6 months reinstalling the latest OS. with LTS i have 3 years of support
<cxdvty> oh true
<ObrienDave> 5 years on server
<cxdvty> But would it be dumb to switch from lts to a beta d:
<cxdvty> I feel like these people were messing with me
<ObrienDave> 15.04 life span is 9 months. thanks but no thanks
<BluesKaj> i like the challenge of dev releases , altho 15.04 adoptiong plasma5/KF5 was somewhat premature in my estimation
<cxdvty> Everyone is telling me its for sure going to mess up my system d: If that's true why is everyone running it? :P
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've been running it on 14.10 for a while and now have it on my f21 box, and yeh it's a bit early still; but frankly nothing is getting fixed in kde4 any more
<cxdvty> I agree with BluesKaj
<ObrienDave> i like the latest and greatest also but when they dropped 18 month support, i switched to LTS only
<BluesKaj> penguin42, they had enough sense to leave dolphin alone til KDE5 is officially released (I think)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'm finding the panel still a bit flaky
<cxdvty> Lol on youtube 15.04 looks just the same as 14.04 lol so whats the point?
<lordievader> ObrienDave: Trusty also has 5 years on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I don't like the fact the individual background option for the virtual desktops is gone. It can be with actitvities but I'm an actitvities user
<BluesKaj> not an activites user rather
<ObrienDave> lordievader, not Xubuntu, 3 years
<cxdvty> 0brienDave what do you use?
<cxdvty> Lubuntu? kubuntu?
<lordievader> ObrienDave: Ah, I see.
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu
<BluesKaj> penguin42, some settings like icon size etc don't seem to work for the panel
<cxdvty> Which one is cinnamon desktop
<ObrienDave> cinnamon
<ObrienDave> it's not an official DE
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, and I can't see how to add a new icon to the panel; I can add it using the task manager to do a 'create an icon for when the application isn't running' but it doesn't let me position it and the icons are much smaller than the old icons I could place
<penguin42> BluesKaj: although interestingly an icon I've already placed is still there - not sure how I managed that
<BluesKaj> penguin42, i just dragged the icon into the panel beside the kicker from the kmenu
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well I just tried that on my 14.10 install and while it made a space, the icon hasn't appeared
<penguin42> (actually the space it made is rather wide - about 5-6 times the width of the icon)
<BluesKaj> whoa ,. that's starnge behaviour
<BluesKaj> err strange
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> I'm sure the panel behaviour is getting worse and worse over releases
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah, losing some options on plasma 5..let's hope the missing are restored with the KDE5release
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You're not going to bet on that are you?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well no , that's why I'm keeping my 14.10 plasma4 install :)\
<MoonUnit`> yeah they are a bit small, ended up making the panel higher to rescale the icons
<BluesKaj> actually MoonUnit` the icons here on 15.04 are too large so reducing the panel height was the only available fix
<cxdvty> what is the snappiest most beautiful lookin flavor of ubuntu
<MoonUnit`> wish i could tighten up the desktop icons, too wide apart for my liking.
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, that depends on your point of view
<BluesKaj> another one I miss is the quicklaunch, it was compact compared to the taskmanger launch on plasma 54
<BluesKaj> 5
<BluesKaj> thereby I don't need to clutter the desktop with icons
<ObrienDave> you should see my windows desktop, must have 50 icons
<BluesKaj> ObrienDave, web shortcuts no doubt :)
 * penguin42 has a few desktop icons
<ObrienDave> BluesKaj, no web shortcuts, apps only ;P
<k1l_> desktop icons? aint no body got time for dat ;p
<BluesKaj> k1l_, it's a matter of personal preference
 * penguin42 has one to start a separate firefox instance
<ObrienDave> i'm too lazy to look through 200 folders in my start menu ;p
<k1l_> penguin42: on unity i just make a middle click on the firefox icon in the launcher bar for that.
<penguin42> k1l_: No, a separate instance with a different profile that runs in safe mode
<k1l_> ah ok
<k1l_> i bet you could make another starter for that in that bar, too.
<penguin42> k1l_:    Konsole output     -new-instance -no-remote -safe-mode -private -P Private
<k1l_> but everyone got another workflow
<penguin42> k1l_: Yeh, I've got a .desktop file for it, I can put it any where
<penguin42> ok, ok what's started doing that?!
<penguin42> pasting text from Konsole is now prepending 'Konsole output'
<BluesKaj> penguin42, may I the purpose of FF in safemode?
<BluesKaj> ask
<k1l_> penguin42: what client?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Things of medium privateness - not banking stuff, but things where I want to run it in reasonable safety
<penguin42> k1l_: That's Pidgin on 14.10 kubuntu (kde5) here, with synergy  and the konsole I was pasting from is on Fedora21 with KDE 5
<penguin42> it didn't do that last week
<k1l_> that sounds like a hell of a setup :)
<BluesKaj> ok , did you see the vulnerability published by MS today about all mobile browsers which now include MS pcs as well
 * penguin42 has two machines; I run the IRC on this old laptop screen
<k1l_> maybe pidgin is prefacing pastes with console output?
<penguin42> k1l_: It didn't used to; and the 'Konsole output' makes me think it's coming from the other box
<penguin42> anyway, back in ~20 while I make a crumble
<k1l_> nice
 * penguin42 returns
<k1l_> gimme my crumble ;p
<penguin42> it's in the oven
<ObrienDave> ooooooooooo crumble cake??? i want some
<penguin42> no, crumble, not cake
<penguin42> apple and pear crumble
<penguin42> (pear because I had to cut some bits out of my apple so I made it up by adding a pear)
<elfy> that sounds yum :)
<cxdvty> 0brienDave: Okay so I love linux mint 17.1 rebecca cinnamon, but I want to use ubuntu, Which flavor is good for me
<cxdvty> And is it snappy quick and no bugs or anything?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, most flavors of ubuntu are the same just different DEs
<cxdvty> Ohhh ok
<cxdvty> do you like mate?
<cxdvty> I'm really wanting to try ubuntu mate lol but its in beta and I really dont want to mess up my harddrive switching os to os
<ObrienDave> yes, for the most part but Xubuntu and Lubuntu are the 'lightest'
<k1l_> cxdvty: there is mate-ubuntu which got the old gnome2 look
<k1l_> if you want lightweight i would recommend Xubuntu or more lightweight Lubuntu
<elfy> cxdvty: try them in virtual machines if you've got hardware to cope
<ObrienDave> what elfy said
<cxdvty> elfy: https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#es_th=1&q=asus%20k53u%20specs
<cxdvty> Check out my specs and tell me what you think lol im too new to this d:
<elfy> I'd guess so
<MoonUnit`> thought it was said 'mayt' but on the linux unglugged podcast they say 'mar-tay'
<cxdvty> Okay
<MoonUnit`> *unplugged
<elfy> unglugged sounds so much better :)
<MoonUnit`> :)
<cxdvty> Who all is running the 15.04 beta
<MoonUnit`> me
<elfy> the beta is old hat :)
<elfy> I'm running the post beta 1, pre final beta
<cxdvty> Is it dangerous to run?
<cxdvty> I am downloading kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso yet nobody will tell me if it is dangerous
<elfy> I've never found any os dangerous - but I don't stick fingers where they shouldn't be stuck
<ObrienDave> sound advice
<elfy> it's not dangerous - it is pre-release
<cxdvty> So my download is okay? :D
<cxdvty> good
<elfy> so it could be unbootable if something breaks
<elfy> just don't run it on it's own, dual boot at least
<ObrienDave> VM
<ObrienDave> to try
<cxdvty> You seen my system specs
<cxdvty> Can I dualboot without any issues?
<MoonUnit`> only problem i have is shutting the pc down with systemd installed, i make an  root image backup before any big dist-upgrades.
<elfy> MoonUnit`: I saw people having that issue
<cxdvty> elfy: Do I need to do anything special to dualboot or does ubuntu do all the partition stuff for me upon installation
<BluesKaj> cxdvty,yes I'm dual booting 14.10 and 15.04, always have a backup OS
<elfy> cxdvty: well - you'd need to download the released one as well
<cxdvty> elfy: what do you mean? what is that
<cxdvty> and you missed my question BluesKaj
<elfy> cxdvty: were you the person who'd dbann'd their driver?
<cxdvty> Yes
<elfy> ok - so empty hdd
<cxdvty> So what do I have to do
<elfy> grab 14.10 AND 15.04
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, as elfy just suggested
<cxdvty> I already have ubuntu installed
<cxdvty> Im on the pc i dbanned
<elfy> mmm - not got time to go through the pro's and con's of partition schemes
<elfy> but I would - create a couple of 15Gb partitions for /, create a swap partition, create another partition for data
<cxdvty> what?
<cxdvty> I'm a noob sorry ^.^
<elfy> then install 14.10 in of the 15Gb, 15.04 in the other - use the big partition for data
<cxdvty> Can you help me set it up\
<elfy> yea I understand that - I've not got time to talk about partition schemes atm - but there are 147 other people in here :)
<cxdvty> I've never done partitions before
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> what I would say is that now's an ideal time to learn and given that the drive is empty you're not going to cause yourself issues :)
<cxdvty> Its not empty lol
<cxdvty> I installed ubuntu 14.04 on it
<cxdvty> 'm on it right now
<MoonUnit`> having a separate home partition defiantly makes changing distro's easier.
<cxdvty> elfy: ^^
<elfy> cxdvty: aah ok - so it was empty it's not now
<cxdvty> yes it has 14.04 on it
<cxdvty> So what do i do?
<cxdvty> Just boot from the 15.04 image and click install alongside ubuntu 14.04 and let it do its magic?
<elfy> MoonUnit`: well - I only ever worry about 4 or 5 things in /home and they're linked to other partitions
<elfy> cxdvty: yep
<cxdvty> And when im ready to just have one os
<cxdvty> How can i go back to normal?
<elfy> MoonUnit`: so I don't seperate /home anymore
<elfy> cxdvty: you would reinstall grub on the one you wanted to keep then remove the partition of the one you don't
<cxdvty> Does it slow down your pc to dualboot? :P
<elfy> MoonUnit`: though that said, given I run xubuntu qa I rarely use anything but the dev version, I think I used the released 14.10 for 2 hours
<elfy> cxdvty: no
<cxdvty> Okay thank you ^.^
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, since you've already wiped the HDD then use the legacy mode in the UEFI/BIOS with secure boot disabled and you dual boot just fine.
<cxdvty> So upon boot how do i choose my os?
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, grub bootloader will be installed and you can choose from the grub menu which OS to uise
<cxdvty> Okay
<cxdvty> Anything special i need to do when i install the 15.04 beta1? :p
<elfy> not anymore than you are - asking things :)
<cxdvty> Sorry haha trying to stay safe
<elfy> not complaining - you're doing the right thing :)
<elfy> and that's what this channel's for
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, prepartition your hdd before installing any OSs  to 2 ext4 partitions at least , it's easier in the long run
<elfy> BluesKaj: he's got 14.04 installed already
<cxdvty> Isn't kde plasma just beautiful :')
<elfy> anyway - time for me to toddle off
<cxdvty> Its like the lollipop of ubuntu
<elfy> cxdvty: good luck with it
<BluesKaj> ok right , forgot about that
<cxdvty> So bluesKaj nothing special to install after installing 15.04 beta1?
<cxdvty> I seen you mention earlier something you installed
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, thyere are options, but you'll want to make sure all is fine first with the install as it is
<cxdvty> okay and how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> just make sure it boots and runs ok
<BluesKaj> if not , we're here to help
<cxdvty> Okay C:
<cxdvty> someone told me that running the 15.04 is 99.99 % sure to mess up your pc
<cxdvty> How is it working for you?
<cxdvty> Better than past ubuntu versions so far?
<cxdvty> BluesKaj: ^^
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, it's more breakable due to the introduction of plasma 5KF5 into the mix
<cxdvty> Define breakable?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu that is, I don't run ubuntu
<cxdvty> I am downloading the kubuntu just because of plasma XD
<cxdvty> Are you on it right now
<BluesKaj> breakable in this case is , the inability to boot in to OS at login , seems to be the most common problem
<BluesKaj> yes I am
<cxdvty> But there are some people who have no problem?
<cxdvty> Because I am definately feeling lucky today lol
<BluesKaj> no problems atm
<cxdvty> Good
<cxdvty> How is the speed?
<BluesKaj> that depends a ,ot on your hardware
<BluesKaj> lot
<cxdvty> I have good hardware
<cxdvty> linux mint was pretty snappy when i used it
<BluesKaj> then you should be fine
<cxdvty> I'm just concerned about slowing down due to dual boot
<cxdvty> why is the usb image creator stuck on 52% :')
<BluesKaj> it's faster on my 1 yr old laptop than this 7 yr old dektop, but that's to be expected
<cxdvty> Do you use unetbootin or??
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, dual boot doesn't slow it down
<BluesKaj> no I use dd
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<cxdvty> thank you
<cxdvty> usb is sd1 right
<cxdvty> or sdc
<penguin42> that depends
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, definitely not sda
<cxdvty> dd: failed to open ‘kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso’: No such file or directory
<cxdvty> nvrm i got it
<cxdvty> my usb is sdb1
<cxdvty> How long does this take
<penguin42> cxdvty: Be careful, do the instructions tell you to use sd?1 or sd?
<cxdvty> sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<cxdvty> thats what i did
<BluesKaj> use bs=1M at the end of the command to make the copy faster , not long a just a few mins
<cxdvty> BluesKaj: Was that command ok
<penguin42> cxdvty: I don't think you want the '1' at the end
<penguin42> cxdvty: The '1' is causing it to write to the partition rather than the raw disk
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, the file path to the image has to be exact
<cxdvty> sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, for example dd if=~/Downloads/kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<cxdvty> its in my home folder
<cxdvty> cxdvty@cxdvty-K53U:~$ sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<cxdvty> [sudo] password for cxdvty:
<cxdvty> sudo dd if=kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<cxdvty> thats what happened
<cxdvty> Now its just a blinking cursor
<BluesKaj> look in your system monitor for cpu load , then you'll know it's copying, the bliniking curor after the command isnormal without the monitor/speed option
<cxdvty> My system got VERY laggy when i started the dd
<cxdvty> BluesKaj: ^^
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, so the image was in your home dir ?
<cxdvty> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<cxdvty> i put it there
<cxdvty> so since my system got all laggy does that mean its copying lol
<BluesKaj> most likely
<cxdvty> I just got ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error lol
<cxdvty> It's been going for a while now
<BluesKaj> if you didn't use the blocksize bs=1M  at the end of the command it could a long time , for the kubuntu image 1.2G it should take about 10 mins or so
<cxdvty> its done
<BluesKaj> ok
<cxdvty> Ill login kubuntu xchat under the same name
<cxdvty> stay here plz
<cxdvty> didnt work
<cxdvty> Said somethinglinux was missing or corrupt
<MoonUnit`> i've had problems booting  the beta1 iso, complains about (iirc) /dev/sr0 /dev/sr1 missing even though i was booting from flash.
<MoonUnit`> sometimes took a few tries to get it to boot properly.
<cxdvty> MoonUnit?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<cxdvty> is it normal for the startup disk creator app to stop at 52% for a while?
<MoonUnit`> don't think so.
<BluesKaj> cxdvty, your image may be corrupt
<cxdvty> u use kubuntu 15.04?
<cxdvty> brb ima reboot
<cxdvty> BluesKaj: ?? you there
<BluesKaj> yup
<cxdvty> its a bad iso file?'
<BluesKaj> check the MD5 sum on the iso file
<cxdvty> how
<cxdvty> ?
<MoonUnit`> ee@kubuntu:~$ md5sum kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<MoonUnit`> b4e81c6c43eb1ec21ac4be022006f086  kubuntu-15.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cxdvty> it needs to match that number you put? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well , it's been a long day and it's time for other things ...laters
<BluesKaj> that was MoonUnit`
<cxdvty> moonUnit`: numbers match
<cxdvty> that mean its good?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<cxdvty> are you on kubuntu plasma beta
<andrew321> hello, I've installed (apt-get install) package "nauty" without problem on my Ubuntu 14.10 but I am having trouble on my Ubuntu 15.04 -- installation finishes but I get "program is currently not installed..." . Is there any way I can fix it and/or report it?
<MoonUnit`> cxdvty: yes
<cxdvty> kubuntu kde plasma 5??? Moonunit`
<MoonUnit`> yes
<andrew321> one of the tools there is "genrang" but find /bin /usr/bin -name genrang yields nothing.
<RegexNinja47>  Hi! I'm having trouble getting KDE working with vnc4server in Kubuntu 15.04. It just shows a blank grey screen. The contents of my log can be found here: pastebin.com/dnbuzu88
<RegexNinja47> Can anyone help pinpoint the error? I can't seem to figure it out
<cxdvty> Help plzzzzzzz
<cxdvty> you guys still here?
<ObrienDave> nope, am gone ;p
<cxdvty> i tried to install the kubuntu 15.04 but the partitions got all messed up
<cxdvty> Any way i can delete everything but my current ubuntu 14.04 lts so it can have the whole drive to itself again'
<cxdvty> 0brienDave: ^^
<cxdvty> Pleassseeee 0brienDave
<ObrienDave> well, yes you can delete the unwanted partitions with gparted, expand out the wanted partitions and have the full drive again
<cxdvty> guide me through it?
<ObrienDave> not without screenshots of gparted
<cxdvty> OMFG
<cxdvty> im lost
<cxdvty> i dont know what to do
<cxdvty> my pc is done for right
<ObrienDave> no, relax, keep it in #ubuntu for now
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-07
<Anthony-L> hi
<Anthony-L> trisk?
<tsimonq2> hello Anthony-L
<Anthony-L> pm me please
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: yep :)
<Anthony-L> how'd you do that?
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: Ctrl + N and Ctrl + P to navigate
<mijk> I can't get my radeon 3650 to work in xenial
<mijk> I've tried reinstalling the radeon driver, I can't run Xorg -configure
<mijk> xrandr --listproviders shows that I'm using I'm using the radeon module
<mijk> I can't run glxinfo, it tells me unable to start swrast_dri.so
<extraymond> Hi! I noticed that fglrx has been removed from the repo, I'm wondering what's the reason behind this. Any regression or plan change?
<Anthony-L> hello, i need help. I'm trying to laucnh a video game. it's tell ing me, "could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video car is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated."
<Anthony-L> anyone?
<dax> extraymond: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<dax> extraymond: "(tjaalton) there will not be updates any more, incompatible with new X.org ABI, free driver is good enough now" ~ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+publishinghistory
<dax> first i heard of this. i'm not a fan of fglrx personally at all, but this seems... bold
<dax> although if it doesn't support current Xorg ABI, not a whole lot of other options
<extraymond> Anthony-L:  Wouldn't this makes professinal users end up having no options?
<extraymond> Sorry taggin wrong person. I mean dax
<dax> *shrug* depends on whether you think radeon and amdgpu are options i guess
<CryptoSiD> https://zero.mikaela.info/?760d2e364412b659#A5sE956hXzPECK2D1zsxoOcAdYlgFaZ06guApQVhhAQ=
<CryptoSiD> i really hope ubuntu gonna do the same soon
<CryptoSiD> having ping and ping6 is pretty useless, unified ping FTW.
<dax> Debian import freeze for 16.04 was in February, so I'd guess it'll be merged in 16.10.
<zaggynl> will 16.04 have zfs in installation wizard? can I install OS on ZFS and use snapshotting?
<MonkeyDust> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<k1l_> iirc its not included in the installer so far
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> shafox: you can see schedule in topic mate
<lotuspsychje> shafox: you will be able to upgrade from 15.10 also yes
<Element9> hi! i'm having a problem connecting to network using wired connection. i tried rebooting and setting "managed" to true in NetworkManager.conf
<alteregoa> there is a issue with apt ownership
<alteregoa> it needs to be in the group root
<alteregoa> tested on a vanilla beta 16.04 1
<lordievader> What do you mean?
<alteregoa> the installer have no rights to start services and stuff
<alteregoa> even if you use sudo
<alteregoa> i post the log later
 * lordievader never had a problem with apt starting services
<lordievader> Apt is way to eager to start services imo.
<alteregoa> is it possible in the future to add build scripts for any source package, so the people are able to build machine optimized code automatically? a binary - source distribution hybrid
<genii> alteregoa: That has already existed for a long time, it's called apt-build
<alteregoa> fascinating
<alteregoa> great hug to those developers
<extraymond> dax, thx for the heads up! Any bug entry about this one? I think not able to use opencl or advanced feature from the graphic card is a total setback, not to mention we're on a LTS build, where enterprise users might find this very dissapointing.
<jonascj> HI all. Ubuntu 16 daily builds, is it available as a minimal image?
<jonascj> I am hunting for the debian text based installer and I was told it is used in the minimal images
<genii> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jonascj> genii: right, so can I do this with Ubuntu 16 pre releases?
<jonascj> Or can I mimic what the minimal image does with the full images (i.e. switch tty during installation and launch ./text-installer or whatever)?
<jonascj> what I am after is the text based installer since it should offer more advanced options than the normal gui based one. Specifically I am looking for btrfs subvol options during install
<genii> jonascj: The Xenial minimal installer is at the same path convention as the ones in regular release listed at the URL bit gives. Just use xenial instead of wily for instance in the download path for the minimal iso
<genii> Not sure if any of the installers have btrfs, but you could try.
<jonascj> THe gui installer lets you choose btrfs but not which subvols should be used for what, so it always create a fresh btrfs filesystem for you. I'll find out if the installers support it or not, I am just looking for help on getting to the text based installer :)
<jonascj> Close to unbelievable that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso exist when it is not listed under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dax> if extraymond comes back and I don't notice, the bug they're looking for is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1541369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541369 in xserver-xorg-video-s3 (Ubuntu) "remove stale xorg drivers from the archive" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jonascj> Do you guys believe this is a Xenial mini disk image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  ?
<huayra> is there a point on upgrading to zenial from trusty now?
<huayra> i tried the update-manager -d path, but it did not work
<jonascj> is that a question for all or a question to me?
<jonascj> For me I am just fooling around, wanted a newer btrfs than 14.04 had, and wanted to see what the mini text installer offered in terms of btrfs options, so for me, yes.
<jonascj> If someone in general wanted to update to xenial I'd probably wait until april when it gets released ...
<BluesKaj> jonascj, wrong url , we don't want to download the file , just look at it
<jonascj> oh, someone suggested that the urls was the same, so I just exchanged wily with xenial . When I dd that image to an usb key it looks very weird
<jonascj> and should the xenial minimal exist if it is not listed with the ubuntu 16 xenial daily images?
<ChibaPet> So, on a couple boxes I have, there's a 90-second timeout where the system tries and fails to take down LUKS root (and in one case an MD-RAID1 underneath it). Is there any sane way for me to specify a shorter timeout? Waiting 90s on each reboot is a pain.
<BluesKaj> jonascj, itdoesn't exist, it's not there, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jonascj> exactly my point, but still the url I linked, which you didn't like, results in an image being downloaded
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-08
<Daekdroom> Does firefox --new-instance not work in Ubuntu? (that is, throw an error message instead of opening a new instance of Firefox)
<squinty> seems to work here
<Daekdroom> squinty, does it work when you have an instance running already?
<squinty> Daekdroom,  no, a window appears saying to shutdown the already running instance
<heshers> hi, im on the 4.5 kernel on Ubuntu 16.04, how do i install the new amd gfx card drivers?
<hiya> Would the new Ubuntu 16.04 ship with full free kernel like Debian and have Gnome by default?
<heshers> XD
<heshers> Ubuntu GNOME Edition 16.04 will
<heshers> but Normal is Unity 7 and 8
<hiya> but no fully free kernel?
<heshers> not sure
<heshers> if not, why not just install the kernel yourself?
<hiya> From minimal OS ?
<hiya> base ISO?
<hiya> Can we do it?
<heshers> you can probablly edit the base ISO, are you doing a mass install?
<hiya> I am doing an individual install only
<hiya> but I am a strong supporter of FSF
<hiya> I love Free/Libre kernel
<hiya> But Ubuntu ships with too much non-free by default
<heshers> then install Ubuntu GNOME, and if the kernel is not free install another one
<heshers> ?
<hiya> k
<ChibaPet> hiya: If you want to adhere to what the FSF wants you to run, you need to use one of the systems listed here: https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.en.html
<hiya> ChibaPet, ok thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> anyone used xeon e3 processors on z97 successfully on linux
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: you mean on xenial?
<onicrom> hi, i upgraded from 15.10 and im unable to login to X when i try gnome or unity, also installed unity8, icewm/xfce work fine
<onicrom> ive tried creating a new user entirely and it still doesnt work
<Fudge> yep
<onicrom> any idea what it might be?
<onicrom> google results haven't helped much
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<onicrom> had to delete a bunch of .config .gconf stuff
<cryptomonk> hello
<cryptomonk> Im about to deploy a bunch of machines, is it possible to download a pre-release of 16.04 then just update/upgrade once the LTS is fully released
<cryptomonk> rather not do 14.04->16.04 upgrade as they tend to be clunky
<cryptomonk> any tips?
<BluesKaj> cryptomonk, you can but it's advisable to wait til the point release in june or july
<BluesKaj> especially for LTS releases
<cryptomonk> ok
<foormea> hi
<foormea> i'm wondering whether 16.04 is already somewhat stable?
<foormea> or should i expect it to be completely broken? :D
<flocculant> foormea: it's pretty much stable for me - though of course different flavours might be in a different state
<flocculant> it's certainly not completely broken
<foormea> alright, cool! thanks
<flocculant> upgrading from 14.04 to it though IS broken
<lotuspsychje> foormea: when final is released
<saaa> hi
<saaa> I'm trying 16.04 and ifup fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15327977/ is this a known problem or should I report it somewhere?
<foormea> well i'm on bodhi linux now, although ubuntu-based i wouldn't dare an upgrade from this :D
<saaa> network is working fine, but it's annoying
<lotuspsychje> !bug | saaa
<ubottu> saaa: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<foormea> alright thanks! have a good day
<NoCode> Is pulseaudio-equalizer enabled in this pre-release, or this upcoming release?
<NoCode> You devs/ packagers should enable this feat.
<lotuspsychje> !info pulseaudio-equalizer xenial
<ubottu> Package pulseaudio-equalizer does not exist in xenial
<NoCode> It's a great thing everyone needs.
<NoCode> :P
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: there should be a page somewhere to request packages
<NoCode> I know arch has it in their repos
<NoCode> Or at least it is packaged for that distro.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: you sure you have right packagename right?
<lotuspsychje> !find equalizer
<ubottu> Found: ruby-equalizer
<NoCode> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Load_equalizer_sink_and_dbus-protocol_module -- that'
<NoCode> s the arch page.
<vertago1> I have submitted a patch to launchpad a long time ago but it looks like nobody has looked into it. What does it take to get a dev test package built?
<BluesKaj> vertago1, ask in #ubuntu-devel
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: maybe the #ubuntu-release guys might know where to start?
<madh69> If i install 16.04 beta can i upgrade to 16.04LTS when its released? Will this wipe my installed applications like apache etc...
<lotuspsychje> !final | madh69
<ubottu> madh69: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<madh69> Ok thx
<lotuspsychje> madh69: keep in mind that final might have newer package versions
<madh69> I guess i should just wait till end of april for a cleaner system?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: that depends what you really want?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: keep in mind that 16.04 is now meant for testing, not really daily use
<madh69> Yeah its because mainly i want to change 14.04 as my hd 2000 graphics wont work its an issue that has been documented with 14.04 and my drivers
<lotuspsychje> madh69: then stay on 16.04 daily until final
<madh69> Ok so ill get beta 1 and then ill have to get beta 2 then rc then final for ot to be fully upgrated to LTS in april?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: it will all automaticly upgrade
<madh69> Will it clutter?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: lol, again this stage right now can still break
<lotuspsychje> madh69: so if you really want to sleep on both ears, install 16.04 clean on final
<madh69> Yes but with all them upgrades will it waste alot of disk space and clutter?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: nothing can beat a clean install right
<madh69> Right... dam video drivers i could always get another cheap card
<lotuspsychje> madh69: but that doesnt mean your system will break right, maybe all will go smooth upgrade
<madh69> Yeah its just i dont want wasted diskspace from all upgrades and dependancies it will keep
<madh69> ?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: you can cleanup your system yourself too
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | madh69
<ubottu> madh69: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<madh69> Sweet well i will do the install when i get home... on a samsung note 4 in a shawarma restaurent lol ;)
<madh69> Gotta love technology hehe
<lotuspsychje> :p
<madh69> Its me madhumper69 u have helped me a few times :)
<madh69> Thanks once again! +3
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<madh69> Where are ya from lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: .be
<madh69> Be ??
<lotuspsychje> belgium
<madh69> Aww im from canada
<lotuspsychje> great :p
 * genii steals madh69's TimBits
<lotuspsychje> evening genii :p
<genii> Hiya lotuspsychje
<madh69> Lol weird im 3min away from tim hortons silly
<genii> madh69: Yeah, here too. I'm in downtown Toronto
<madh69> Haha im actually going to get a cofee
<madh69> Nice
<madh69> I live in ottawa
<BluesKaj> 70km west of sudbury here
<BluesKaj> was supposed to rain, but the sun is shining and it's +11
<lotuspsychje> :p
<madh69> Nice... i love having irc on my note 4 its pretty nice
<madh69> Yeah  its 7 here cloudy soon well get the sun and no snow ;)
<BluesKaj> andchat irc client, madh69 ?
<snowgoggles> Are Canadians taking over ubuntu+1 ?
<Madhumper66> Yes we are
<snowgoggles> we must be desperate for a new distro in the Great White North
<Madhumper66> Phone rebooted lol ugh
<snowgoggles> Londo, ON. here
<BluesKaj> snowgoggles, yeah our dollar is too low to afford Windows :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Madhumper66> Hahahah
<squinty> Vancouver Island BC here  :-)
<Madhumper66> Canadians are big on IT
<Madhumper66> And love their electronics ;)
<BluesKaj-ph> Yup
<genii> And seem to prefer Ubuntu to Xandros
<Madhumper66> ;)
<BluesKaj-ph> Just checking phone client
<BluesKaj-ph> Part
<Madhumper66> Is andchat best client on android? U guys use irc on mobile?
<BluesKaj> Madhumper66, dunno it's the only one I've tried, seems to work ok, but texting on a phone KB is difficult for phat phingers like mine
<Madhumper66> Yeah lol
<Madhumper66> U can use the talk to text option;)
<BluesKaj> prefer a larger screen, a mobil;e is stioll mostly just a phone to me, that's why mine only cost $100
<Madhumper66> Yeah i got a note 4 bigger screen
<BluesKaj> and aas you can see I have enough trouble wioth a regular KB :-)
<genii> Oh, for anyone that might be in/around Toronto when Xenial arrives.. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3330-toronto-xenial-xerus-release-party/
<Madhumper66> Nice... thanks  genii anything for ottawa?
<genii> Madhumper66: Not that I know, unless you and BluesKaj want to do something :)
<genii> There is usually another one in Kitchener on the Saturday after release day
 * NoCode steals genii's timbits
<genii> NoCode: Maybe you can come down from Hamilton and visit :)
<BluesKaj> I imagine I'll just be hanging out here at home like any other release day, it's kind of anticlimactic for me anyway after running the OS for almost 6 months :-)
 * BluesKaj just wonders what's next for Kubuntu
<NoCode> genii, hrm, maybe. When is the release party?
<NoCode> African Ground Squirrel. LOOK OUT. :D
<NoCode> I just googled it when I seen the topic. ;)
<genii> NoCode: Thurs, April 21
<NoCode> Nice.
<genii> NoCode: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3330-toronto-xenial-xerus-release-party/
<fnordistus__> why is apt-build conf not working with custom cflags?
<NoCode> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaPepCVepCg
<Guest1399> I started upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and during pjg installation proces at about 80% i got black screen. Is it safe to reboot or should i leave it for a while?
<popey> can you ssh into it from another machine?
<popey> or switch to tty with CTRL+ALT+F1
<Guest1399> No its frozen
<Guest1399> Black screen with freezed underscore
<Guest1399> It it standing like this for 10 mins now
<Guest1399> I guess i will reboot
<popey> no disk light flashing?
<Guest1399> No only power and wifi
<Guest1399> I hope it will continue upgrade if i.reboot
<flocculant> I'm surprised you got to 80%
<Guest1399> Yes it was on pkg install step and was near end
<Guest1399> Now i get purple background and capslock flashing
<popey> ah, proper crasheroony
<popey> personally
<popey> I would reboot but into recovery mode
<popey> drop to a root shell and "mount -o remount,ro /" and "dpkg --configure -a"
<Guest1399> I entered kernel 4 recovery mode should i go to kernel 3?
<popey> latest
<Guest1399> Kernel 4 = unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Guest1399> So i try with 3
<popey> erk
<popey> maybe it was mid way through installing the kernel
<popey> who knows.
<popey> but the old one should work okay
<Guest1399> I just loged to my system wit kernel 3 and i got log in screen says ubuntu 16.04
<popey> expected
<popey> now do the remount and dpkg...
<popey> to let it finish the upgrade
<popey> should be okay
<Guest1399> Started dpkg --configure -a
<Hadron2> Howdy, all.
<Hadron2> Has anyone installed 16.04 Server for testing yet?
<Hadron2> I tried to install it this afternoon, using both the CDIMAGE, and the netboot image.
<Hadron2> The CDIMAGE requires an internet connection. It doesn't seem to want to install from the image. The netboot image is missing the INSTALL initrd.
<Hadron2> Using the regular image, it seem the kernel modules are missing from the repository. Complains about "no modules available".
<dasjoe> Hi, reconfiguring tzdata seems to overwrite /etc/timezone instead of reading it. On an unconfigured system this would revert /etc/timezone to "Etc/UTC": echo "Europe/Berlin" > /etc/timezone; dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-09
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mrpc> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<marlinc> Test
<krabador> all right.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon genii
 * genii mumbles things and heads for the coffee
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 45.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43591 kB, installed size 105718 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice bot synced :p
<Ian_Corne> !info dbus
<ubottu> dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities). In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 150 kB, installed size 571 kB
<tuxator> hi everyone, I'm currently running Ubuntu 16.04 and after the last update, my fglrx driver got removed. After some reading I found that, apparently, in Xenial there will be no fglrx driver but only amdgpu and the mesa/radeon driver. Is there some kind of workaround? The mesa/radeon driver doesn't even support OpenGL 4.2 yet (at least not in the official repo) and amdgpu seems more like a WIP to me than something belongi
<tuxator> I tried installing the fglrx driver manually, but DKMS doesn't seem to like it.
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: what does sudo lshw -C video show?
<tuxator> I've a R9 270X if that's what you're asking for
<tuxator> but here is the output:
<tuxator> *-display UNGEFORDERT
<tuxator>        Beschreibung: VGA compatible controller
<tuxator>        Produkt: Curacao XT [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270X/370 OEM]
<tuxator>        Hersteller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<tuxator>        Physische ID: 0
<tuxator>        Bus-Informationen: pci@0000:02:00.0
<tuxator>        Version: 00
<tuxator>        Breite: 64 bits
<tuxator>        Takt: 33MHz
<tuxator>        Fähigkeiten: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller cap_list
<tuxator>        Konfiguration: latency=0
<tuxator>        Ressourcen: memory:c0000000-cfffffff memory:fe900000-fe93ffff ioport:d000(Größe=256) memory:fe940000-fe95ffff
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: did you try the amd drivers from their website?
<ezri> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tuxator> uh yeah that was what I mean with 'installing the fglrx driver manually'
<tuxator> ezri: sorry :(
<tuxator> will do that next time
<ezri> no worries, just for future reference :)
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: maybe you should file a bug, togheter with that error you getting after install the amd driver
<tuxator> I doubt that would work. It's not a bug that I can't install the fglrx driver, it's by design
<tuxator> Look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<tuxator> [...] fglrx driver is now deprecated in Ubuntu 16.04[...]
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: amdgpu as alternative is what i meant
<tuxator> oh, ok.
<tuxator> uhm, according to the (sparse) documentation I was able to find, it doesn't look like my GPU is supported by AMDGPU
<lotuspsychje> try radeon then?
<lotuspsychje> maybe in this testing stage, try both and see what happens
<tuxator> then I don't have OpenGL 4.2/4.3/4.5
<tuxator> and tbh I'm pretty sure amdgpu doesn't have OpenGL 4.5 either
<tuxator> or 4.3 for that matter
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: then bug that issue
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: i would try both radeon or amdgpu, then see what happens and if errors occur= bug
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: if you cant get your system properly working, the devs need to know bout this right
<tuxator> hm, ok thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> tuxator: so in april we have a nice clean xenial :p
<tuxator> yeah, I'm pretty sure I know what's going to happen if I open that bugreport, but I'll do it anyway. And if it's only to vent my frustration ;)
<tuxator> bye
<lotuspsychje> bugs get solved you know :p
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux xenial
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 237 kB, installed size 616 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux wily
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (wily), package size 231 kB, installed size 623 kB
<tuxator> Hi again.
<tuxator> I didn't submit a bugreport yet, but sent an email to the appropriate mailing list
<tuxator> in any case, I gave up on trying to somehow get fglrx to run. But for some reason I can't even get the ati/radeon/amdgpu driver to run
<tuxator> I can see that the radoen module is loaded, but the xserver doesn't even consider it.
<tuxator> It only searches for the fglrx driver, the ati driver, the modset driver and the fbdev driver. I removed all of those and here comes the fun part: Xserver still manages to load fbdev, even though the .so file isn't even there.
<tuxator> Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so <- that file does not exist
<tuxator> any ideas why Xserver succeeds in loading it anyway?
<tuxator> and why it doesn't load/try to load the correct driver?
<tuxator> o_0
<tuxator> now stuff gets interesting
<tuxator> I've no Xorg.0.log but a GUI
<tuxator> and inxi -G tells me that I do not have a driver loaded
<tuxator> dmesg shows some radeon entries, but IIRC those were there previously, too
<tuxator> oh, nope
<tuxator> seems like radeon driver is loaded
<tuxator> [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready <- that wasn't there before
<ezri> No idea if Ubuntu has X11 running as non-root in Xenial (which would work for radeon but not fglrx if so). If they do, Xorg log would be in ~/.local/share/xorg
<ChibaPet> FWIW I see xdm being run by root here, and I have /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ChibaPet> (nvidia)
<ezri> nvidia and fglrx wouldn't do non-root Xorg
<ezri> it'd be intel, nouveau, and radeon
<ezri> (determining factor is KMS support)
<ezri> anyways. Debian switched so that's why it's on my mind. I don't use Xenial so I could be completely wrong.
<ChibaPet> Are you saying it might be flexible enough to do non-root X based on what's being used??
<ezri> no idea how they're doing it, I just know it worked out of the box
<claudiop> Hi. The nvidia driver is blocking the boot of my optimus system, no bumblebee yet, only nvidia driver and everything else is vanilla. How can I access a prompt to check what went wrong?
<genii> Bumblebee is deprecated
<k1l_> claudiop: is it booting? where does it stop?
<k1l_> does it just need nomodeset?
<claudiop> genii, Well, I thought it would be better than nvidia's solution since it implements powersaving. Either way it is still not installed in this system
<claudiop> k1l_, It boots and shows plymouth stuff for a while, then the screen stops receiving a feed. Tried to plug an external monitor and the same happens
<claudiop> k1l_, It needs that for nouveau because it will freeze without it, but it was booting fine only with intel_idle.max_cstate=7 due to a processor specific bug
<k1l_> claudiop: bumblebee is a hack from reverse engeneering. nvidia-prime is the official nvidia tool for hybrid cards.
<claudiop> k1l_, I know that. Im giving ubuntu a shot because bumblebee was a bloody mess and needed a trouble free system for casual gaming. 16.04 mostly due to drivers :)
<claudiop> On #ubuntu I was told to, "<bprompt> claudiop:     remove like you would anything else, now, if it's not removing in the booted session due to locked files, then reboot, press Shift while booting to get the Grub menu, choose Recovery  from it, go to Root Console, remount the current system as "rw"  -> sudo mount -o remount,rw / <- and do the removal from there" to get rid of nvidia and be able to boot again, but even the recovery utility
<claudiop> has several glitches
<k1l_> did you try nomodeset?
<k1l_> what does the logs say? like syslog or xorg.log?
<claudiop> k1l_, Recovery mode has nomodeset by default and it couldn't boot if I resumed manually. I'll try again outside of recovery mode.
<claudiop> Within recovery mode /var/log had two files, none of them Xorg.log and systemd logs also didn't had much to tell
<claudiop> Yeah, nomodeset has trouble with Xorg. I can see the Xorg failure flashes with the prompt on its back
<claudiop> At least can get to a tty with it
<claudiop> What I belive to be the error was: "Failed to initialize glx  extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<claudiop> I installed the Nvidia driver from the fancy UI "additional drivers" which comes with ubuntu, not sure if the correct place, but it sure seems like it is
<k1l_> that is the correct place. its just a frontend to the repo packages
<claudiop> So I guess that I installed the proper supported driver, and I suppose it would be very very bad for an LTS to have buggy drivers (at least with some recent cards). Should I fill a bug or is there a proper way to report these issues for unreleased software?
<claudiop> I just noticed something. It says that the supported chipset families are up to GTX 400 series, but I have a 900 series. This is 361 drivers, what is going on?
<claudiop> Does ubuntu have two separate drivers for older and newer cards, both with the same version number? I noticed there were two drivers in the UI, but picked the first
<k1l_> well, you are using a development release: look up the exact drivers and from which drivers your card is supported. then, if its a bug, report it so it could be fixed.
<k1l_> !bug | claudiop
<ubottu> claudiop: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> uh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<k1l_> The fglrx driver is now deprecated in 16.04, and we recommend its open source alternatives (radeon and amdgpu). AMD put a lot of work into the drivers, and we backported kernel code from Linux 4.5 to provide a better experience.
<daxcat> that's AMD not nvidia tho
<daxcat> or was that quote unrelated to previous discussion
<k1l_> yeah. but i guess there will be a lot of "where is my fglrx package now" when 16.04 is been released :)
<daxcat> indeed
<daxcat> recommended reply: "to hell where it belongs". fglrx is/was terrible
<k1l_> yeah, was just reading "the internet" and found that
<daxcat> good at 3d gaming, worse than radeon at everything else, pain in the backside to troubleshoot installation problems with it
<daxcat> spam test incoming
<daxcat> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS ONLY A TEST,.
<daxcat> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS ONLY A TEST,.
<daxcat> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS ONLY A TEST,.
<daxcat> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS ONLY A TEST,.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-10
<zen_> could someone help me file a bug: On my Lenove e560 when I keep buttons pressed they "lock" so when I let hold of them they still "fire" input, or for example the arrow keys then insert 4444 or 6666
<zen_> I don't know what package to run ubuntu-bug against
<flocculant> reads like something is taking your long press to be a call to onboard or the like
<zen_> i searched a bit
<flocculant> I guess
<zen_> https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/42chvz/keyboard_keys_stucksticky_while_charging_thinkpad/
<zen_> exactly that problem
<flocculant> I've no idea even what desktop you're using
<zen_> ubuntu xenial, unity
<flocculant> so you get this only when charging?
<zen_> unplugging the charger solves it
<zen_> Yes
<zen_> just found this right now
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> I had an issue with a mate's laptop and when it was charging
<flocculant> zen_: I know this sounds bizarre - but charge the laptop - grab hold of the charger plug at the laptop end - same issue or not?
<zen_> I should grap the charging adapter?
<zen_> grab
<flocculant> no
<zen_> ;)
<flocculant> well you could - didn't try that - the plug 'into' the laptop
<zen_> I don't know if I get what you want
<flocculant> basically I found that dodgy grounding in a charger caused the keyboard/or touchpad to stop working properly
<zen_> my main question is
<zen_> should i file a bug against linux or what package
<zen_> it doesn't happen in preinstalled windows
<zen_> ah
<zen_> okay, checking for grounding issues
<zen_> I got annother 3rd party charger at work
<zen_> will also check that, if that's changing the issue
<flocculant> if it is the charger then -- hardware, get one with grounding - windows might like it - but who know's what else it likes ;)
<zen_> yeah, I know
<flocculant> as far as reporting - something like that has got to be really basic - so maybe linux
<zen_> do you know where I could see debug output from "input events"
<zen_> maybe that can help
<flocculant> xev perhaps?
<zen_> okay, thanks so far
<zen_> will try to further narrow down the problem first
<zen_> not sure if lenovo support can help me with "unsupported" linux problems
<zen_> but will try that too
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> I'd report to linux - see if you get asked stuff
<flocculant> you can always change afterwards if it makes more sense and get apport to append stuff
<lotuspsychje> interesting for future support: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<user_7755> Allah is doing
<user_7755> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<dax> oh god are you the Allah Spammah again
<dax> i thought you got bored
<user_7755> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<user_7755> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<dax> anyway. another note to add to lotuspsychje's comment: fglrx is being deprecated by AMD upstream, it's not an Ubuntu-specific decision
<BluesKaj> ohwdy folks
<BluesKaj> howdy, even :-)
<zetheroo> Is Ubuntu 16.04 going to have a new window theme? :)
<Ursula> Hi. I just bought a new laptop (that is empty) and it kinda needs a OS on it as soon as possible. Would it be unwise/unsafe to install 16.04 now? Or is it stable for daily use?
<k1l> Ursula: if you need to ask dont install development releases :)
<Ursula> k1l: I don't know what that means.
<k1l> Ursula: its quite stable, but it can break any minute. and then you need to figure out yourself, if its a bug or another issue.
<k1l> Ursula: if you are worried about stableness dont use development releases
<Ursula> k1l: Ah. I guess I need to figure out something else then.
<k1l> Ursula: install 15.10. you can upgrade to 16.04 on release day
<Ursula> k1l: I only asked this question because people always told me in the past that they never recommend upgrading. They always told me to do a fresh install. :|
<Ursula> k1l: And by people = #ubuntu
<k1l> ubuntu got automated testings for upgrades. they work since 8 years or such
<Ursula> k1l: Well, then I don't know why people always tell me to not upgrade.
<k1l> so if you dont do too much changes from the vanilla ubuntu (like using 3rd party PPAs etc) then it should be safe. if there is no hardware related issue.
<varaindemian> will be transparent the top bar in the next ubuntu LTS release?
<Ursula> k1l: Sounds like an option to upgrade, but I need to think a little bit more about it.
<Fritigern> I don;t know why they would not recommend upgrading. upgrading is fully supported.
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: you can tweak top bar transparant right now already
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: with ccsm
<Ursula> Fritigern: No idea.
<Fritigern> Ursula: Just install 15.10, then when 16.04 comes you will be asked if you want to upgrade. And forget those naysayers. I have upgraded since 6.10, that is almost 10 years!
<lotuspsychje> Fritigern: but lets wait till final release to see what changes xenial will bring
<Ursula> Fritigern: XD
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: ^
<Ursula> Fritigern: That is crazy.
<Ursula> Fritigern: Do you still have any screens from your 6.10 days? Would be cool to see.
<Fritigern> So Ursula, don't worry about the whole upgrading thing. I compare those people with MS tech support. If your mouse has issues, MS will direct you to reinstall Windows or something else drastic like that, only because they have no idea how to fix an issue.
<Fritigern> And no, I never made screenshots. Well, perhaps I have one laying around but I would have to dig really deep.
<lotuspsychje> but that doesnt mean upgrades cant go wrong sometimes
<Ursula> Fritigern: Yeah, I will probably do just that. 15.10 -> 16.04.
<Ursula> lotuspsychje: God damn it! XD
<lotuspsychje> Ursula: people do not always do it the ubuntu way, and install pa's or other manual stuff
<Ursula> One step forward, and two steps back.
<lotuspsychje> ppa's
<Fritigern> lotuspsychje: It also does not mean that it WILL go wrong. But if you want to do fresh installs, that's fine, just don;t go and tell people that they should not upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> i didnt
<lotuspsychje> just make sure you make backups :p
<Ursula> I have to go now, but I'll do 15.10 --> make backups --> wait for 16.04 and upgrade.
<Ursula> Bye all.
<lotuspsychje> nice
 * Fritigern waves at Ursula
 * lotuspsychje is curious about the 16.04 ==> 16.10 upgrade and transition to unity8...
 * Fritigern is more curious about Wayland in Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> alot of changes ahead of us :p
<lotuspsychje> convergenge, snappy,unity8,new phone models,wayland,..
<Fritigern> mir
<lotuspsychje> yep unity8
<Fritigern> I don't see myself beiing happy with all the changes. For instance, when Unity frist got introduced, I gave it a good try, but in the end I could not get used to it and switched to KDE. Phones mean absolutely nothing to me, I don;t even have a mobile phone, so an Ubuntu phone is nice for some, but I shrug at them.As for the rest, I'll have to wait and see what I wil think.
<lotuspsychje> Fritigern: well i look at it this way, rather have ubuntu on all machines then unsecure 4ndroid right
<lotuspsychje> so there are flavors for anyone/machines
<lotuspsychje> everyone does what he like
<BluesKaj> Fritigern, I have an inexpensive android phone which I use mainly as a phone rather than all the computer like options., but it's nice to check email etc on it ,but that's all i use it for ..no data plan or texting on this device
<varaindemian> will be transparent the top bar in the next ubuntu LTS release?
<k1l> varaindemian: if you dont read the answers why do you ask?
<varaindemian> k1l, which means it will be :)
<k1l> varaindemian: scroll back up and read the answers
<varaindemian> k1l,  fully supported.
<varaindemian> sorry
<varaindemian> I meant <lotuspsychje> varaindemian: you can tweak top bar transparant right now already
<streulma> hello Secure Boot is driving me crazy. 16.04 installer disabled Secure Boot. How can I enable again? If I boot from usb it says Booting in Insecure Mode, BIOS says Secure Boot is Enabled
<BluesKaj> streulma, try legacy mode, unless you need uefi boot
<streulma> its american trends bios
<streulma> booting in insecure mode bug, weird
<streulma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/726052/ubuntu-booting-in-insecure-mode-with-secureboot-enabled
<nicomachus> I just did a fresh install of the Xenial daily, and I'm getting 404's on all my sources. :/
<nicomachus> and I'm getting connection refused if I try to access it by ssh, too... hmm. port is open, and the host@ip is correct.
<nicomachus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15343509/
<nicomachus> why are all the sources "True" instead of "Xenial"?
<snowgoggles> nicomachus: i'm doing a daily update right now but from canadian sources..
<nicomachus> looks like all the 404's are coming from one IP, so I suppose a mirror would probably fix it.
<ChibaPet> Hey all. I'm considering a bug report, but I want to know if there's something trivial I've missed first. (Although if there is, it might still be worth a bug report.) To wit, on my wife's system with unity-desktop installed, there is a crazy amount of "resistance" moving between screens.
<ChibaPet> Also, same system, it was often quite difficult to get the launcher to pop up on the left side of the screen when switching screens. Lastly, I saw no way to cause the launcher to only appear on one monitor.l
<ChibaPet> Are these things controllable normally? Like, hit box for autoraising the launcher, value for edge resistance, etc?
<snowgoggles> ChibaPet:  i'm having performance issues with the launcher outright....but i'm running in a vm so....different story altogether
<nicomachus> snowgoggles: vbox?
<snowgoggles> nicomachus: vmware 12 hardware version 12 chose ubuntu 64 bit
<nicomachus> ah ok. I was having trouble with xenial on vbox a few months ago.
<ChibaPet> snowgoggles: It seemed to work snappily enough when it came up, but something got confused switching between monitors. I think I will open a bug report. We moved my wife to Gnome 3 (=hawk, spit=) from Unity because of it.
<nicomachus> ChibaPet: there should be a dropdown setting in the Display setting menu.
<snowgoggles> ChibaPet: video card related? you have discrete card?
<ChibaPet> snowgoggles: nVidia GTX 660. If it's related to that, it's odd, as it was Unity-specific.
<ChibaPet> nicomachus: I'll try to look at that tonight. Thanks.
<nicomachus> ChibaPet: https://imgur.com/ftNJmX5
<nicomachus> where it says "Launcher placement" under General Options.
<nicomachus> For me, I can choose "Built in Display", "Dell Inc. 19"", or "All Displays".
<ChibaPet> nicomachus: Ah. I didn't see that when I'd looked. And I see the sticky edges setting there. Thank you.
<nicomachus> Yep.
<nicomachus> Trying to figure out why all my software sources have the distro as "True" instead of "Xenial"... https://paste.ubuntu.com/15343509/
<ChibaPet> nicomachus: sed error at a guess... Did you use a bulk upgrade tool?
<nicomachus> no. just apt-get update
<nicomachus> fresh install from USB this morning.
<ChibaPet> oh, that makes it a bit ominous
<nicomachus> md5 was good. I was worried about someone redirecting to a malicious download or something. haha
<snowgoggles> nicomachus:  only for linux mint
<nicomachus> ha. for now...
<nicomachus> granted, Ubuntu isn't stupid enough to use a wordpress site, but I won't say they're invulnerable.
<snowgoggles> nicomachus: did you zsync your iso or regular iso for the daily?
<ChibaPet> I wouldn't worry about malice so much as a bug somewhere.
<nicomachus> regular iso
<ChibaPet> Only vaguely related, I quite like zsync.
<dax> nicomachus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-clone/+bug/1553870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1553870 in apt-clone (Ubuntu) "apt sources contain "True" entries after upgrade to xenial" [Medium,Fix released]
<dax> that's on upgrade but I'd hazard a guess it's the same bug
<nicomachus> dax: looks like that was supposedly fixed 17 hours ago... didn't fix it here. :/
<ChibaPet> Hrm. Bah. The desktop installer lets me set up a partition for encryption, but then doesn't let me plant LVM on it.
<ChibaPet> Am I whipping out my server install ISO, I wonder?
<ChibaPet> The text mode install is going to be *SO EXCITING* on the retina display. :)
<jushur> ChibaPet: you chose encryption first then lvm. if you touch lvm before it breaks.
<ChibaPet> jushur: It doesn't give me the option to use LVM in the custom partitioner.
<ChibaPet> I can make the encrypted partition, but then it only offers filesystems, not further layering.
<ChibaPet> I'm just doing it with the server install, anyway. That works as expected.
<ChibaPet> Really tiny!
<dax> nicomachus: I doubt it'd retroactively fix it for already-broken sources.list files
<dax> and the ISOs are only generated daily so...
<ChibaPet> FWIW, we'll know if today's server ISO does that once I'm done here.
<nicomachus> dax: yea, but 17 hours ago was before today's .iso would have been generated, right?
<royal_lts> hello guys maybe someone can help me? i`m just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i cannot install grub-customizer
<dax> nicomachus: I note the "last modified" dates on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dax> looks like it's not even daily
<royal_lts> so nobody can help me?
<dax> royal_lts: grub-customizer isn't in Ubuntu's repositories, and I don't see a Xenial package in the author's PPA, so...
<dax> talk to the author?
<royal_lts> dax, yes i`m understand that.i tried to add this repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<dax> that PPA has no Xenial packages, so no, it won't work
<royal_lts> so there is no way to install ?
<dax> not from that PPA. talk to the author if you want them to publish Xenial packages
<dax> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mikelevel> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: If you're feeling particularly adventurous - and if you're trying Xenial, you're adventurous - you might have some luck building the source package against Xenial. A boatload of caveats apply.
<dax> one caveat being that we don't support PPAs and we /really/ don't support self-built packages sourced from PPAs
<dax> and that it's messing with GRUB so you're pretty likely to run into Fun
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: From a distribution that's supported by your thing, 'apt-get source your-thing', and maybe see what apt-get build-deps your-thing wants.
<ChibaPet> dax: Adventurous!
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: But yeah, expect hideous breakage and be comfortable with a non-booting system. If you try this stuff, have rescue media handy, have back-ups, and be comfortable with your rescue media.
<royal_lts> yep yep
<royal_lts> i tring to find a way, how to edit grub loader in 16.04
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: Let's back off of that package and have you tell us what you wish to accomplish.
<ChibaPet> Well. So... For what it's worth, the server ISO doesn't slip True into sources.list.
<ChibaPet> even after an update/upgrade
<ChibaPet> (This is the server ISO as freshened half an hour ago with zsync.)
<royal_lts> ChibaPet, i want to customize my grub loader.there is a lot of entries.i want to rename some of them and delete some of them
<royal_lts> in grub-customizer you can do this by few clicks
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: If you are mostly bothered by older kernel entries, removing those packages will do what you want.
<ChibaPet> As for me, my GRUB I get by default is really minimal, and only there for a second or two.
<royal_lts> ChibaPet, wich kind of linux and version you are using?
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: Lately I'm running Xenial on everything, or almost everything.
<ChibaPet> I have a few legacy systems I haven't converted, running FreeBSD, Debian, um... Mostly FreeBSD and Debian.
<ChibaPet> Hah. This is awesome. Here's a picture of apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on my Mac: http://i.imgur.com/FLQwrEw.jpg
<royal_lts> sounds good
<royal_lts> and waht you think about Ubuntu 16.04?
<ChibaPet> royal_lts: I tried it with suspicion, and it's utterly reversed a years-long low opinion of Ubuntu. They've finally nailed it.
<clivejo> is anyone else having problems with Firefox on Xenial
<ChibaPet> clivejo: What problems? No, here, but without knowing more...
<clivejo> it keeps freezing
<ChibaPet> Well. Thinking about it, a couple times I've had it freeze up given heavy content.
<ChibaPet> Alright, so it's not random then. Hrm.
<clivejo> using one core 100% and what appears to be a memory leak
<ChibaPet> I'll see if I can reliably reproduce it on a public site.
<clivejo> buildlogs on LP seem to take forever to load
<jushur> i have a machine with 900+ tabs zero crashes
<ChibaPet> jushur: Let me tell you about bookmarks sometime. :P
<jushur> its for testing
<ChibaPet> Ah, alright. Heh.
<willmore> Hello, all.  I have found a bug in gcc on Aarch64 in xenial.  It seems that Ubuntu is using the Linaro branch of gcc for this arch.  I reported the bug to the mail gcc bug tracker and they pushed it to Linaro and Linaro says it's been fixed for a while and to try trunk.
<willmore> Would someone here be able to take a look at it? https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=70133
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 70133 in target "AArch64 -mtune=native generates improperly formatted -march parameters" [Normal,Waiting]
<willmore> Thank you, bot!
<ChibaPet> woo, powertop --calibrate isn't super-happy with my MacBook
<ChibaPet> Never mind. I was impatient.
<willmore> ChibaPet, did you catch it during the screen off part?
<ChibaPet> willmore: yes
<ChibaPet> it seems like perhaps it has a couple of those
<willmore> ChibaPet, yeah, it does.  Sort of spooky the first time it happens.
<ChibaPet> I will let it run sometime when I don't actively want to use it. :P
<willmore> Yeah, block off a half hour for it.
<ChibaPet> I also want to figure out how to get it to probe for and list MacOS in GRUB
<willmore> I would guess it's in the GPT somewhere.
<ChibaPet> Um, and I need to dig out synclient prefs and stuff.
<ChibaPet> Well. Yeah, it's GPT, but I'll ... do I just set it up as a chainload or something?
<ChibaPet> I was expecting it to detect and list it without intervention, but it's not the end of the world if I have to add an entry myself.
<ChibaPet> (Alternately, I can get to MacOS with the option key, but having GRUB list it seems more civilized.)
<willmore> ChibaPet, maybe Apple will subit a patch to detect their OS. :)
<ChibaPet> hah
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-11
<tnewman> anyone having issues with xenial server after first round of updates?
<tnewman> clean install, run updates, reboot, dumps me into initramfs busybox shell
<ChibaPet> tnewman: Just did an install a couple hours ago, no such issues here. Sorry.
<tnewman> ChibaPet: thanks for the response
<tnewman> yeah i'm super baffled
<tnewman> even did a reinstall of the lts, updated, rebooted, same hangup
<tnewman> i'm running desktop xenial on my workstation and havent had any errors with it at all
<tnewman> i'm a bit baffled
<ChibaPet> Anything exotic?
<ChibaPet> LUKS, RAID, /boot separate and not mounted during update-initramfs?
<tnewman> it is on a hardware raid 10
<tnewman> 14.04 came back up after first round of updates just now
<tnewman>  /boot is not separate
<tnewman> no LVM
<tnewman> and indeed i did reboot into a live environment (xenial) and run the update-initramfs and grub-update
<ChibaPet> I've had issues getting GRUB and initramfs to be happy with ZFS root, but .... hrm
<tnewman> checked the UUID's in the different places
<tnewman> they all line up
<tnewman> fstab matches whats in grub.cfg
<ChibaPet> maybe double-check 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' if you're on legacy BIOS to make sure it's pointing at the right stuff?
<tnewman> mmm this is a pretty new server
<tnewman> dell 420
<ChibaPet> UEFI?
<tnewman> uuuuuuuuuuuuung i dont think so?
<tnewman> like i said, trusty is putting along just fine
<ChibaPet> If you have a /boot/efi it's likely UEFI. If you have grub-pc installed you've probably got legacy BIOS. Hrm.
<ChibaPet> It's worth a bug report. Now's the time to catch that stuff.
<tnewman> i386-pc   <-leik dis
<tnewman> because that is in /boot/grub/
<tnewman> so my next what at it was going to upgrade my existing trusty install that i made just now to xenial
<tnewman> i'd just switch all the instances of 'trusty' in sources.list to 'xenial' correct?
<tnewman> never done a bug report ChibaPet :D
<tnewman> but i suppose i could
<ChibaPet> ubuntu-bug
<ChibaPet> hrm, I think the bot has something...
<ChibaPet> !ubuntu-bug
<ChibaPet> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ChibaPet> FWIW, on legacy BIOS I see grub-pc, and on UEFI I see grub-efi-*, in dpkg -l | grep grub
<ChibaPet> I only mention this as it'll help indicate where the nonfunctional bits are located.
<tnewman> ii  grub                      0.97-27                              GRand Unified Bootloader
<tnewman> sorry thats wrong
<tnewman> not the right server :D
<ChibaPet> heh
<ChibaPet> was going to say, that's reaching back in time a bit
<ChibaPet> Anyway, I'll be back later - going to go home and muck with my Mac some more. I might cave in and install my traditional desktop environment on it.
<ChibaPet> Seems like a lot of compatibility issues and problems with Linux no longer exist on it. (macbook11,1)
<tnewman> yeah no dice
<tnewman> do-release-upgrade -d borked it
<tnewman> same error as if i'd restarted after upgradeing from xenial
<Axy> Hey all
<Axy> is ubuntu 16.04 afe enough
<Axy> should I be downloading it for my macbook
<lordievader> Axy: It is still development, personally wouldn't run it on production.
<heeen> hi
<heeen> since upgrading to 16.04 my clock is different from windows
<heeen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1541532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541532 in mbr (Debian) "migrate UTC setting from /etc/default/rcS to adjtime" [Unknown,New]
<heeen> found this bug - UTC=no is in the backup of rcS
<heeen> but not the current one
<Ian_Corne> I remember that from long ago
<Ian_Corne> Something with my motherbord's clock battery being dead
<heeen> no
<Ian_Corne> Just telling you what I had :)
<heeen> also, I just did a dist-upgrade and now the kubuntu sddm greeter does not come up anymore
<heeen> mh wtf
<heeen> that error should only appear if qt was configured without glx and egl
<heeen> that does not sound right
<spm_draget> A current xenial image installed has in /etc/lsb-release 'DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)"'. Will this go away once the official version is out and I do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or do I need to specifically tell ubuntu which 'branch' to use and set it to stable or something?
<yofel> spm_draget: it will go away once we reach release candidate state
<spm_draget> Ah okay. Evaluating Xenial right now… if everything works for me, I guess it is okay for me to just upgrade it to stable and put it into production on april.
<popey> mia_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mia_> thanks!
<mia_> You're fast
<mia_> what does a daily build means
<popey> guess :)
<popey> we build it every day
<popey> because 16.04 isn't out yet, it's under active development
<popey> new packages land in the archive almost daily, so we build a new ISO each day
<mia_> OH
<mia_> so maybe I should stick with a stable release then?
<mia_> I'm trying to set up ubuntu as the main os to an old macbook
<popey> Right, 15.10 or 14.04 are your best bets
<mia_> I^ve tried 14.04 and 15.10 and both are getting stuck in busybox thing
<popey> lets go back to #ubuntu if you're using those :)
<mia_> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<wsdjeg> hi here is an issue about neovim in  ubuntu 16.04
<wsdjeg> https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/3969
<wsdjeg> https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/3998
<k1l_> !bug  | wsdjeg
<ubottu> wsdjeg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wsdjeg> I do not know why this key send focuslost,
<wsdjeg> sorry,I can not find out which lib case this issue,just know neovim works well in 14.04-15.10 ,but has issue in 16.04,
<lotuspsychje> wsdjeg: go for the bug k1l_ suggests
<k1l_> wsdjeg: did you install it from the ubuntu repos?
<wsdjeg> as the mantain of neovim says, `Thanks for followup. Must be libvte https://github.com/GNOME/vte`
<wsdjeg> ubuntu repos has no neovim,I install it from the PPA of neovim team also tried build it from source,encounter the same issue
<wsdjeg> doen weechat has android client?
<wsdjeg> sorry wrong channal
<marcony> hello i have problem with flash player in browser.just installed ubuntu 16.04
<marcony> maybe somebody can help?
<lotuspsychje> marcony: adobe flash?
<marcony> yes
<lotuspsychje> marcony: adobe flash for linux is pretty dead mate
<lotuspsychje> marcony: install chromium-browser instead + pepperflash
<marcony> i tried it but still no changes "please update adobe flash"
<lotuspsychje> marcony: you wont be able to use adobe flash anymore properly, and not secure anymore either
<lotuspsychje> marcony: so for flash sites= chromium and firefox html5 video's
<marcony> yes, i cannot see stream translations
<marcony> it is iportant for me.and i cannot enter to bet365 site
<lotuspsychje> marcony: did you try with chromium and pepperflash?
<marcony> yes i tried it, restart the chromium and no changes
<marcony> maybe i need reboot the system?
<marcony> but i dont think so
<lotuspsychje> marcony: make sure you install pepperflash?
<lotuspsychje> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pepperflash&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> marcony: can also try it with webbrowser-app
<marcony> bay you can tel me terminal command for it?
<marcony> i used 15.10 version and i have no problem with this
<lotuspsychje> marcony: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<marcony> pepperflashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version (1.7ubuntu1).
<marcony> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<marcony>   qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> marcony: pass me the url you trying plz?
<marcony> bet365.com no entry without flash
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<marcony> Please Update Adobe FlashOur site requires the latest version
<lotuspsychje> ah dang, my country blocks your site, cant check sorry
<marcony> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect i think i need to install this
<lotuspsychje> dont
<marcony> but for 16.04 its no posible
<lotuspsychje> marcony: ill try to say this once again, adobe flash for linux is dead
<lotuspsychje> marcony: find an alternative please
<marcony> i tring but still nothing :)
<marcony> i`m installing synaptic maybe i find a way in there
<lotuspsychje> marcony: if pepperflash or html5 cant help you, you will need to find other ways
<marcony> i tring to install
<marcony> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<marcony> but i cannot from terminal
<marcony> and in synaptic there is no ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> marcony: the restricted extras also hold adobe flash, wich is dead...
<marcony> so nobody have the same problem?? only me??
<lotuspsychje> marcony: maybe its a weird website?
<lotuspsychje> marcony: normally chromium plays all fine
<lotuspsychje> marcony: but if the website uses 'older' flash based material...its not ubuntu's fault right
<marcony> the same problem in watching the stream traslations
<marcony> http://livetv.sx/en/
<marcony> so maybe i`m no corectly install html5, can say me the terminal line
<lotuspsychje> marcony: the website is repsponisble for html5 videos, like on youtube, you dont need to install something
<marcony> youtube working perfectly...
<marcony> i don`t know, its real shit...
<lotuspsychje> marcony: contact the website owner, you cant play it with chromium...
<lotuspsychje> marcony: if you can play youtubes,webcams,games or other flash content with chromium
<lotuspsychje> marcony: must those bet sites, that uses older stuff
<BluesKaj> marlinc, try fooglr-chrome instead, chromium isn't keep it's flash plugin upgraded and if you use Firefox install the freshplayer-pepperflash plugin
<BluesKaj> oops he left
<marlinc> :p
<BluesKaj> marlinc, that was meant for marcony , but he left before I hit the enter key :/
<marlinc> I saw that, np :)
<Ian_Corne> anyone else have german in their calender widget thing on the top right?
<Ian_Corne> ah my bad :)
<Ian_Corne> I have my regional format set as belgien(deutch) for some reason
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: you can test unity8/mir already now on xenial, unity8 is planned on 16.10
<lotuspsychje> !find unity8
<ubottu> Found: unity8, unity8-autopilot, unity8-common, unity8-desktop-session-mir, unity8-doc
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, have you personally observed an improvement with the suspend behavior?  On trusty, when I resume from suspend, my desktop shows for a few seconds before the lock screen engages.
<ecdhe> I'm not the only one, I was browsing the issue last night, but I believe that's been an issue with X for ages.
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: 16.04 will have unity7 still by default
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: if you still on 14.04 and have issues, please ask them in #ubuntu then
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, I'm not looking for handholding, just wondering if it would be worth downloading xenial to resolve my issue.  Sounds like it could be worth going for it and installing unity8
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: right now 16.04 is still in developing phase
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: so unity8 is still in progress
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: it still looks like an early phone version
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: but sure, you can help testing
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, I used to read slashdot every day, and I felt like I was aware of plans to pursue wayland, which were scrapped in favor of developing mir.  Then integration with mir was attempted in 13.10 but dropped for 14.04...
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: wayland will come too
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, slashdot is something of a cesspool these days so I don't read it anymore.  Is there a better place for me to keep informed of what Canonical is up to on this topic?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: there are lots of nice sources where you can follow ubuntu news
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: omgubuntu,softpedia linux,insights ubuntu, lxer
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: but Mir is comming surely
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<ChibaPet> ecdhe: Slashdot via RSS is pretty digestible.
<ChibaPet> But that said, Ubuntu has a ton of mailing lists: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<drhalan> hi. i am using PXEboot and NFS to start a cluster of ubuntu machines. Everything works perfectly with 14.04 with 16.04 machines don't seem to configure dns correctly. i guess it is somehow related to system and resolvconf? could you give me any pointers on how to debug this?
<jonascj> In Ubuntu 16 should this still work for suspending as non-root: "dbus-send --system --print-reply \ --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" \ /org/freedesktop/UPower \ org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate" ?
<jonascj> I get the message "DBUS.Error.UnknownMethod: Hibernate"
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-12
<heeen> sddm-greeter does not come up anymore
<heeen> how can I debug this
<heeen> Cannot create platform OpenGL context, neither GLX nor EGL are enabled
<heeen> how the heck did qt end up like this
<virtuosoj> downloading Ubuntu 16.04 daily now
<virtuosoj> having mained Ubuntu 15.10 and Fedora 23, what is going to be new to me?
<Phoenixxl> Hey. I was wondering if a development/daily version of ubuntu server upgrades to a release version by updating/upgrading it after release date without the need for reinstalling.
<Phoenixxl> I am contemplating installing  16.04 for a new server for a few minor tasks instead of installing 14.04 then release upgrading it next month..
<lotuspsychje> !final | Phoenixxl
<ubottu> Phoenixxl: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Phoenixxl> ok thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: just keep in mind if you install 16.04 now, things can still break
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: should not be used for production yet
<Phoenixxl> i'm not going to install anything critical on it.
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: can still breakage
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: safest way would be 14.04 ==> 16.04 on final release
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: or clean install 16.04 on final
<Phoenixxl> I can also simply wait a month ..
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: but if you wanna help testing, be our guest mate
<Phoenixxl> I don't want to end up doing twice the work
<lotuspsychje> we always need bugging out
<Phoenixxl> I might do that ...
<lotuspsychje> might be nice to know if all your services work
<lotuspsychje> if not quick bug before release
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Phoenixxl> I've installed it and noticed the belgian keyboard detaction still isn't fixed.. it crept up after release 12
<Phoenixxl> I put in a bug report with 14 but it still hasn't been fixed
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: i have .be also, but im on desktop here
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: make a new one for 16.04 please, it might get new attention
<Phoenixxl> I'll do that.
<lotuspsychje> great thank you
<Phoenixxl> it was fine in 12
<Phoenixxl> yw
<lotuspsychje> you can mention the whole story, wich versions worked and not
<Phoenixxl> I'll do that right now.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: but make sure you test this on a fresh 16.04 right
<lotuspsychje> Phoenixxl: upgrades from previous can still get too messy
<Phoenixxl> I did an install in a fresh vm 2 days ago that's where i noticed it
<lotuspsychje> ok great
<Phoenixxl> lotuspsychje, I hit the same snag as last time when I tried to report it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1358596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1358596 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The new keyboard detection routine when installing ubuntu server 14.04 does not find a Belgian keyboard any more. the previous one did." [Undecided,New]
<Phoenixxl> I have no idea what the program is called
<Phoenixxl> searching for keyboard detection generally come sup with reconfigure console / keyboard answers
<Phoenixxl> since I'n sure the detection routine is never installed with the OS
<Phoenixxl> I'm in an installer busybox shell now , looking for the ubuntu server install script now. maybe i can extrapolate from there when i find it. if it even is a script
<Phoenixxl> I'll have another fresh look tomorrow. My morning free time is over . thnx again for the earlier feedback  lotuspsychje
<soupnanodesukar> what's the qt5 lib version in xenial? I'd ask ubottu, but its wiki is down.
<lotuspsychje> !info qt5 xenial
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !find qt5
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-qt5, fcitx-frontend-qt5, libaccounts-qt5-1, libaccounts-qt5-dev, libdbusmenu-qt5, libdbusmenu-qt5-dev, libdbusmenu-qt5-doc, libdee-qt5-3, libdee-qt5-dev, libfcitx-qt5-1 (and 254 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt5&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<soupnanodesukar> !info libqt5gui5
<ubottu> libqt5gui5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-15ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2392 kB, installed size 14709 kB
<soupnanodesukar> ok, thanks
<jonascj> Hibernate and suspend in Ubuntu 16 without root privileges, can that be done with systemd?
<jonascj> The old "dbus-send --system --print-reply \ --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" \ /org/freedesktop/UPower \ org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate" seem to no longer work
<jonascj>  /join #linux
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ian_Corne> updating from 14.04 to 16.04, ofcource I forget to do the update process in a TTY + tmux session, x crashes
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> who was the person with the UTC issues?
<Ian_Corne> having kde installed on the system as well, was not a good idea
<Ian_Corne> dependency issues during update
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<steve_fi> hey, I did some updates to my machine running Xenial today and I'm pretty sure Compiz is b0rked ... I log in and "see" my desktop, but I don't see the unity side bar and the gnome bar at the top.
<steve_fi> at first, it removed my nvidia-361 drivers package and used Nouveau after the first reboot, however, I reinstalled the drivers and rebooted again and I've been stuck with the same issue
<steve_fi> I can install MATE and Gnome and use those absolutely fine though
<steve_fi> I have an output of my Syslog here: https://paste.ee/p/dstdE
<steve_fi> I've checked all my logs, including the Xorg one and they all seem OK, no errors that I can see
<steve_fi> I can see all 4 of my desktop icons and I can launch things, but I cannot move the windows and I'm also certain none of the keyboard shortcuts work
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: did you upgrade from a previous version?
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, Yeah, it's been upgraded from every version since 11.10
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: its not recommended yet to upgarde, install fresh to test and bug
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: we need to be sure its not a weird leftover before we start file a bug
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, Yeah, I upgraded it to fix another problem I had with 15.10. In all honesty, I don't mind reinstalling, it's just that if it's a bug, I'd rather report it
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: yeah, you would help the community out this way
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: so in april, we have a clean 16.04
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: i would testout some different drivers on a clean 16.04 and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: your card is optimus?
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, ok, I'll give that a go. I have a spare SSD which I can use anyway
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, no, it's a GTX 680
<lotuspsychje> ok great, good luck mate
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: xenial working like a charm on my desktop here
<steve_fi> lotuspsychje, are you using the nvidia 361 series drivers?
<lotuspsychje> no, ati here
<lotuspsychje> steve_fi: you could try 361-updates too
<steve_fi> Yeah, that's what I have installed now
<lotuspsychje> ok then go for fresh :p
<steve_fi> thanks for the help lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: I see :) thanks! I'll have a look
<k1l_> k1l_> belgianguy: amd itself is swithcing von fglrx to amdgpu <k1l_> ubuntu is just the first linux to ship the new xorg-server version that will not get any fglrx.
<k1l_> i dont know why everyone is writing ubuntu is dropping support. amd dropped support in the first place. its not like ubuntu got a chance there
<belgianguy> k1l_: true, I don't see it as a bad thing though, amdgpu seems a lot healthier and oriented towards open-source than fglrx ever was
<belgianguy> and tbh fglrx could be a pain at times
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: there is also #gamingonlinux to chitchat about latest stuff if you like
<belgianguy> What I don't know is that if amdgpu is just a renamed fglrx, or a totally different beast
<lordievader> k1l_: Sensation writing, probably.
<k1l_> belgianguy: its a different beast. and open source, iirc.
<k1l_> fglrx is just a black box that amd was kind enough to give to linux users
<belgianguy> k1l_: ah I see, and the Vulkan part is yet another component then, not included by default?
<belgianguy> k1l_: fglrx has served me well :) I've only had to drop to root shell a few times because the installer stopped midway
<belgianguy> then again, those were good learning experiences
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: can this help? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ship-with-full-support-for-vulkan-in-mir-display-server-500543.shtml
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: thanks :) I don't have that many games on Steam yet, but I'm saving up for a few
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: that looks like a great resource from the title alone
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: well your on your own, to seperate facts and sensations :p
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: yeah, I'm informing myself :p and I have a pretty good understanding of what's about to happen
<belgianguy> it's just that I need to know for sure, as the graphics stack of this machine (HP EliteBook) has been quite nefarious in the past
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> one failed 16.04 install, after i copied backup/etc/ to /etc/
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: you might wanna wait until final perhaps to install
<belgianguy> yeah, this machine has quite outgrown the "just do things nature" and is now the daily driver, might be wise to sit it out for some time
<belgianguy> and look up reviews or news about supported hardware
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: not very recommended as daily driver yet, things can still break right
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: yeah, I understand, I should know better, but I'm also very curious :p
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: no sweat :p
<belgianguy> Anyone knows Canonical's stance on control, privacy and respect of the OS it's offering? In light of the actions of competitors as of recent, it could be a big boon.
<MonkeyDust> cannot change terminal's tab title yet
<MonkeyDust> and cannot set a background image in terminal
<belgianguy> while there's also been talk about Convergence, I don't see it as having immedeate influence, contre as those factors mentioned above
<belgianguy> contrary*
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: 16.04 will remove online search from dash too
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: how did you install exactly?
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: ah, that's good news, I often got attacked on that online search point, didn't do much good in hindsight (a lot of "spyware, they do it too" arguments)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  usb, fresh install, had backupped /home/ and /etc/ ... separate /home/ partition ... all ok ... recovered /etc/ and X fails after that
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: the /etc was also xenial before?
<MonkeyDust> no
<MonkeyDust> 14.04 trusty
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: think that might corrupted
<lotuspsychje> xenial not ready to upgrade from trusty
<MonkeyDust> works now... break+repair=best
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> :)
<lotuspsychje> how did you fix
<MonkeyDust> reinstall again, left /etc/ alone ... only /etc/squid3/ is recovered ... all fine
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: we dont look at it as 'spyware' the user could disabled it
<MonkeyDust> if you know it's there, it's not spyware
<lotuspsychje> +1
<belgianguy> I know, I never turned mine off, it's ok, it's just wrt Windows 10 being so aggressive and forced as of late, I often recommend people to give Ubuntu a fair shake
<lotuspsychje> and we will takeover the world :p
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: and Mars, too.
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: not sure my eth cable reaches to it :p
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: not mentioning what bad pings you'd get in multiplayer :p
<belgianguy> but I really do think a lot of people could be helped by Ubuntu, and if a company is doing its darndest to scare them away, I hope they could land again on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: alot of users landing already on ubuntu
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: great to hear!
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: and 16.04 release will be huge for sure
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: yeah, great times ahead
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<MonkeyDust> that was one 'yes' too many
<PtrPiotr> hi, I want to see 16.4 with snappy. I downloaded iso for 16.4 beta, but it seems it uses deb packages; Is it possible to get snappy version?
<varaindemian> do you guys recommand using do-release-upgrade while I am on 14.04 lts?
<flocculant> some might - I wouldn't
<flocculant> whether you'd get hit by similar bugs to ones they're seeing in -desktop I don't know, but you might
<flocculant> not tried that personally - but update-manager -d is crashing half way
<MonkeyDust> varaindemian  do-release upgrade will not work, you have to wait until 16.04.1 is released
<varaindemian> MonkeyDust, so do-release upgrade -d will upgrade to 15.10?
<varaindemian> or to the beta version?
<BluesKaj> varaindemian, no -d won't upgrade to 15.10 since it's not a devel OS
<varaindemian> BluesKaj, so it will upgrade to 16.04 beta
<BluesKaj> yes , but since there are so many kde/plasma changes between 14.04 and 16.04 it might be messy
<BluesKaj> if you have a /home partition and choose to keep it
<BluesKaj> with a clean install
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d will probly take a long time ...haven't tried it myself
<Mia> Hey all
<Mia> does unity have crasking problems in xenial
<Mia> mine just crashed and even after reeboot it fails to restart
<steve_fi> Hi Mia, I had a similar problem today and I've had to log in with the Gnome Fallback mode for now
<BluesKaj> varaindemian, recommend a clean install if you want 16.04 at this point
<Mia> steve_fi, oh okay
<Mia> so maybe I should switch back to 15.10 for now
<Mia> or mayb even 14.04
<steve_fi> Mia, I'm going to try reinstalling later to see if it's a legacy problem that I have. However, if you have no problems with 15.10 or 14.04, then it might be better to switch back for now
<Mia> 15.10 is problem-free as well ?
<Mia> is there any benefit of using 14.04 over 15.10
<steve_fi> It should be
<MonkeyDust> my background went black in unuty, couldnt click anything ... was solved after waitging 2 minutes
<Mia> MonkeyDust, bor my case it's eactly the opposite
<MonkeyDust> Mia  14.04 is longer supported
<Mia> background was there, everything else vanished
<Mia> and hwne I rebooted I saw the top menu for a second, than it vanished again
<steve_fi> That's the problem that I had Mia
<MonkeyDust> Mia  in 16.04? then you know it's unstable
<Mia> when I do ctrl alt t and type unity, if fails to start
<Mia> yes 16.04
<Mia> yeah I think I'll go back to a stabl release
<Mia> I thought 16.04 was unity 8 anyway
<Mia> that was the reason I wanted to test it out
<steve_fi> If there's multiple people affected by the problem and you can live with the Fallback mode for a few days, it might get fixed relatively quickly
<Mia> steve_fi, how do you go back to fallback mode
<steve_fi> At the login screen, where you type your password, there should be a little Ubuntu icon. You can select what session you log into. I have one that said something along the lines of "Gnome Fallback (compiz)"
<steve_fi> once you've selected it, you can type your password and login
<steve_fi> if it's not there, you can get to the terminal by hitting ctrl + alt + f1 and then doing "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"
<steve_fi> and once you reboot, it should be there
<Mia> thanks steve_fi
<steve_fi> no problem Mia :)
<salamanderrake> I messed up the other day and tried to intall kubuntu-full(or complete or what ever) and set sddm as default login, now I fixed my system but I can't add lightdm to the default runlevel
<ChibaPet> salamanderrake: I don't think you want runlevels. This is a brave new world with bad software driving the car, and you want systemctl set-default graphical.target
<salamanderrake> oh ok thanks
<ChibaPet> The other thing that might be useful (dunno) is dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<salamanderrake> I will try it now.
<ChibaPet> It should invoke the horrid update-alternatives scripting to select lightdm instead of kdm, if I'm reading scrollback correctly.
<jushur> salamanderrake: you dont set it to runlevel? you just disable kdm and enables lightdm?
<salamanderrake> Why do  I  need Nvidia prime installed
<salamanderrake> And x complaining about Nvidia version mismatch
<salamanderrake> EE failed to load module Nvidia module requirements mismatch
<salamanderrake> EE open /dev/dri/card0 no such file or directory
<salamanderrake> OK drivers from ppa were outdated,  x was updated now desktop is only picture of background
<salamanderrake> No metacity but it works in guest login
<salamanderrake> Alt-F2 does not even work
<MonkeyDust> printscreen doenst work either
<salamanderrake> Nope
<salamanderrake> Nothing
<salamanderrake> ok, I was able to right click start a terminal on the desktop
<salamanderrake> no borders on the terminal or quassel-client
<salamanderrake> what is the default window manager on ubuntu?
<salamanderrake> oh, and google-chrome has a border that I can move around.
<salamanderrake> I think I may have fixed it, not sure yet
<marchesini> hey guys, i get a error when i try install the kubuntu-desktop inside the ubuntu 16.04. i think some package is broken, i try "apt-get install -f" and get this out-put http://paste.ubuntu.com/15367822/
<marchesini> i don't want install the kubuntu now, because my computer a x86 don't have the resources to run, but i can't install any application after this. how i can repair this error?
<marchesini> i mean, how command i run to rollback this installation? and purge the kubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-13
<SCHAAP137> marchesini: known issue, i had it as well
<SCHAAP137> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<SCHAAP137> but a while ago, in 15.10
<SCHAAP137> you can just force the .deb install, as a workaround
<SCHAAP137> the problem is two packages referencing the same file, or something
<SCHAAP137> marchesini, try this: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<SCHAAP137> ah wait, you are using i386
<marchesini> yep
<marchesini> i will repair the cmdline
<SCHAAP137> marchesini, try this: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<marchesini> tk SCHAAP137 i will try
<marchesini> and tell you if this repair this problem..
<marchesini> SCHAAP137: how i can rollback this installation?
<marchesini> dpkg -r kubuntu* ???
<SCHAAP137> i don't know
<SCHAAP137> i just know how to forcibly install it, like i did a while ago
<marchesini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15368123/
<SCHAAP137> yeah, now pbly the other installation should work
<SCHAAP137> and apt-get should work again
<marchesini> HAHAHA well!!! apt-get works agains
<marchesini> tks guy
<SCHAAP137> np
<SCHAAP137> the bug is already there for months
<SCHAAP137> it's a KDE package and a GNOME package, both referencing the same file, for some account integration stuff
<SCHAAP137> and there is no solution yet
<marchesini> is normal, the kde and gnome teams need get a common sense and solve this bug
<marchesini> now the apt-get is configuring the kubuntu, after this i will purge the kde becaus my system (p4 2gb ram) don't work very well with the smooth graphics
<phillw> Hi guys, is all the xserver-xorg stuff queued up for before 16.04 release, or after it?
<k1l_> phillw: what you mean?
<phillw> The following packages have been kept back:
<phillw>   xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-evdev xserver-xorg-input-synaptics...
<phillw> ...
<phillw> ...
<phillw> a lot :)
<k1l_> did you run apt full-upgrade?
<phillw> yup, and it s holding them back... as partial upgrades are about the easiest way to bork an install, I leave them queued... But we do have Beta 2 due some time next week, so I was wondering if these are due to hit anytime soon?
<k1l_> it doesnt make sense to ship those updates after the release :)
<phillw> Those where my thoughts, but stuff queued up usually resolves in a couple of days.... This does look like quite  a major overhaul, so as soon as the guys are ready - we do need to be allowed to 'play' with it and scream at them "You buggered this up, you buggered that up!!" ... etc., which our devs are used to hearing instead of "Wow, a new kernel - didn'td even notice"
<k1l_> updating the xorg stack pulls a lot of depencies. so they might be on hold untill all the depencies are fine.
<squinty> fwiw, no held packages here... been running full-upgrade every day since install here.  haven't seen that any packages have been held back
<phillw> squinty: so you have the whole x-server-xcore?
<salamanderrake> I did a dust-upgrade and now xorg and NV Vulcan drivers are incompatible
<salamanderrake> It installed the held back packages
<salamanderrake> I installed the 361 NV drivers an a game complained that it could not find/load/initialize opengl
<squinty> phillw,  my configuration agrees with package.ubuntu.com on the three packages you previously quoted.
<phillw> squinty: http://pastebin.com/5G408yDJ
<squinty> phillw:  huh  weird  seen nothing like that at this end
<phillw> okies. let me do a flush of proposed as a repo and see what it throws up
<squinty> phillw,  fwiw, proposed is enable here
<squinty> enabled
<phillw> I've just turned on the dev bit..... Think nice thoughts :)
<squinty> :)
<phillw> squinty: yup, all there uploading and installing :)
<squinty> \o/  good to hear
<phillw> it is always "please do test this stuff out", or "You got problems? Don't use the test stuff".... We can never win... "Why has this not been tested?" "Who tested this before it was ready?" ..... And, we still ove our devs.
<squinty> heh  seems that way at time lol
<phillw> squinty: you any good at iso building theory?
<squinty> way way out of my pay scale I am afraid  :)
<phillw> ditto
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CrackerJack>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.5.0-040500rc7-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,35GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 79,6% free ** Disk: Total: 918,1GiB, 76,0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77
<CrackerJack> Ethernet ** Uptime: 6m 44s **
<CrackerJack> :)
<codepython777> anyone here who has setup a vagrant box for ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<codepython777> what is the ETA for that LTS?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<codepython777> hi BlueK
<steve_fi> codepython777, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule for the 16.04 schedule
<codepython777> steve_fi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - this is the right place to pick the iso?
<BluesKaj> codepython777, if I may be so bold, yes it is.
<penguin42> hmm, I seem to have my pigin but no kde panel
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42, pigin?
<penguin42> sorry, pidgin - as in chat client
<penguin42> so I have a pidgin working fine - which I'm typing to you on, my quicksynergy and alt-f2 worked so I could start a konsole; but no panel
<penguin42> and the background behind the window managers isn't redrawing
<penguin42> I've already tried killing and restarting plasmashell
<BluesKaj> oh that, never used it ..what about right click on the desktop, "add panel"
<penguin42> nope, right click on the background is dead
<BluesKaj> maybe reinstall kubuntu-desktop, you're still on kde/plasma5 , right ?
<penguin42> yeh on this machine
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<salamanderrake> after a dist-upgrade yesturday and having to install the 361 nvidia drivers hl2 now gives me this, http://imgur.com/Ss2N8cW
<salamanderrake> but other games run, Unity3D basded games and UE3 based games
<salamanderrake> how do I select nvidias opengl(libGL.so) over mesas?
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, do you have the appropriate nvidia driver installed?
<salamanderrake> I am trying this right now
<salamanderrake> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389901/how-do-i-get-opengl-working-on-an-nvidia-geforce-gt-750m
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, is this a hybrid optimus dual gpu system?
<salamanderrake> BluesKaj: no
<salamanderrake> but bumblebee and prime get installed anyways
<BluesKaj> bumblebee?, that's not a defualt app
<salamanderrake> sorry hold on
<BluesKaj> prime is default if you have nvidia driver installed
<salamanderrake> its this
<salamanderrake> bbswitch-dkms
<BluesKaj> that's default
<salamanderrake> ok
<salamanderrake> BluesKaj: is this normal? https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/4a2661a5218cdaa24b72
<salamanderrake> all those GL libs pointing to mesa I mean
<salamanderrake> and I have nvidia-361 installed
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake,  lspci | egrep "VGA|3D|Display"
<salamanderrake> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311319
<salamanderrake> thats with nouveau
<salamanderrake> oh nevermind
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, blacklisted nouveau
<BluesKaj> scroll down to where he fixes it]
<salamanderrake> ok
<salamanderrake> yeah thanks
<salamanderrake> bbiam
<salamanderrake> all the *GL* libs still point to mesa, and HL2 still complains about glGetError is missing
<salamanderrake> ah, there is no /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nvidia folder
<salamanderrake> never mind
<salamanderrake> its in /usr/lib/nvidia-361
<salamanderrake> arn't those libs supposed to link to somewhere?
<salamanderrake> I get the same error with all HL2 games, and with Dota 2, which is a source 2 engine game I get http://imgur.com/zQNNW0f
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, well sorry I know nothing about game setups, but your nvidia card seems particularly difficult for some reason
<salamanderrake> its the 900 series
<salamanderrake> for a while it wasn't even supported in the nouveau drivers
<salamanderrake> BluesKaj: what card do you have?
<salamanderrake> oh, it was supported by nouveau, but there was no 3D accel.
<salamanderrake> if its nvida could you tell me everywhere you have a libGL.so?
<MonkeyDust> that's three belgians
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> theire everywhere
<MonkeyDust> xenial runs like a train
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<lotuspsychje> ah nice they changed :p
<salamanderrake> is what out yet?
<MonkeyDust> salamanderrake  xenial
<salamanderrake> when is it supposed to be released
<MonkeyDust> 21 april or so
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !wily release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<salamanderrake> lol
<salamanderrake> this is whats wrong with the 355 vulkan drivers >> "<kisak> 16.04 got xorg 1.18 - nvidia 355 is not compatible"
<salamanderrake> and for HL2 games I needed to add __GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command% to the launch options
<salamanderrake> and for dota 2 https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/756
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, not a gamer so an inexpensive nvidia 840GS card is all I need , works well with OpenGL 3.1 /GLX setting and the 340 driver
<BluesKaj> same card is fine on wifes W7 pc which she uses for LOTRO and D&D games
<BluesKaj> err  8400GS rather
<salamanderrake> oh, that is old
<salamanderrake> but how do you get the 340 drivers working with xorg 1.18?
<penguin42> no
<BluesKaj> salamanderrake, I don't even have a xorg.conf file...no need
<salamanderrake> that makes no sense
<penguin42> Linux generally autodetects everything on the open drivers, and has done for a decade or more
<MonkeyDust> i don't have one either
<BluesKaj> one can create a nvidia-xconf file if needed
<BluesKaj> nvidia creates a nvidia-xconfig file in /usr/bin, /usr/lib/driver file and /usr/share/man
<salamanderrake> so you don't use the nvidia drivers then.
<ChibaPet> I'm a fan of the nVidia drivers, FWIW.
<BlackMage> korganizer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<metrixx> hi
<metrixx> i was using mininet and open vswitch on 14.04 and it was working
<metrixx> i upgraded the release to 16.04 and now, when i check kernel modules
<metrixx> i see there isn't vxlan module
<metrixx> should i install it again or how can i do it?
<metrixx> also there isn't gre module
<ChibaPet> metrixx: There was some news (possibly a significant bug) noted re: openvswitch.
<ChibaPet> I'm not remembering sufficient detail as I don't use it.
<metrixx> ChibaPet, it took my 24 hours and i give up
<metrixx> i will continue with old version..
<drhalan> with python2 not installed by default. is there a plan to make python3 install the python command?
<cortexman> with the latest update my Terminal is showing the File > Edit > etc menu even in full screen mode :(
<cortexman> actually that was Konsole
<cortexman> oops
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-07
<technocf> Hello, it is still possible to submit to the free culture showcase for 17.04 and how?
<nacc> " Submissions are now open through 5 March 2017. "
<nacc> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1704/
<technocf> Dang.  Just missed it.  :(
<technocf> When will the one for 17.10 open?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-08
<KM4QKW> I am really upset that U17 wasnt named ZEBRA
<Pici> :(
<KM4QKW> ive been on U! since Breezy Badger and this is a literal slap in the face
<Pici> zebras are too normal
<KM4QKW> i was there for all the bugs, the broadcom firmware battle, the Amazon spyware,,,,and now....my beloved OS is named after a RAT
<KM4QKW> a *&^%#ing MEADOW RAT
<KM4QKW> Zimababwe Zulu
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-09
<satmandu> I'm running current/zesty... and I'm having a udev issue. This simple udev event shouldn't error out like this, right? systemd-udevd[14996]: Process '/bin/mkdir /tmp/flag2' failed with exit code 1.
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-10
<dr4c4n> anyone else running ubuntu gnome zesty having trouble with taking screenshots? My colors are entirely inverted in the screenshot.
<dr4c4n> hi everyone, sorry I lost connection, gnome-screenshot was working perfectly for me as of a week ago, now it is really slow, and inverts all of the colors, I might do a fresh nightly install of zesty, but I was wondering if anyone else had the same issues?
<tsimonq2> dr4c4n: Hi, what version of gnome-screenshot are you running?
<dr4c4n> tsimonq2: I will check .. ty for helping out
<dr4c4n> gnome-screenshot 3.22.0
<dr4c4n> I have a screenshot from march 2, 2017 that is perfect, even with me selecting the dark theme for gnome, so I know it's not from my futzing, it might be from a recent update I did
<dr4c4n> (i'm marking students right now, and that's when I decided to take a screenshot and found the colors inverted.. so I can't use them)
<tsimonq2> dr4c4n: Hmm, stick around and someone might be able to help, that's weird.
<dr4c4n> tsimonq2: thanks
<dr4c4n> I also tried rebooting, same issue, really slow to take the screenshot and when i do the colors are reversed.
<dr4c4n> see what I mean here: https://imagebin.ca/v/3F2FSOJaQG3d
<lotuspsychje> dax: wanna join discuss again, handy if we need you mate :p
<lotus> hi there, just installed ubuntu gnome 17.04 and notice that Grub doesn't show my SuSE OS -- please advise?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-11
<jarlath> Is there any difference between 16.04 and 17.04 in terms of trying out Unity 8?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-12
<Simooon> hey, just wanted to check out the daily builds, but I can not boot from the usb stick I created, I created it using unetbootin, is there some other way I'm supposed to creat the bootable USB when it is the daily builds? dd possibly?
<Simooon> nvm, I think I got it now
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-05
<kryojenik> I'm doing some testing with bionic and discovered that installing package zutils (via ansible) uninstalls all the zfs management
<kryojenik> components since zutils now has a conflict with zfsutils.
<halvors> Why does ubuntu not create a swap partition when installing and selected auto?
<halvors> Will the ubuntu daily cloud images eventually be the same as the release of ubuntu bionic?
<halvors> I mean after april release, if i do apt upgrade will i have the same as release?
<flocculant> halvors: you should have a swap file instead of a swap partition - and yes in general upgrading between now and then wll be the same
<CoJaBo> So, apparently, it was the SATA card
<Faux> Oh no, doing that temporary libegl fix has left me with loads of qt5.9.4 stuff installed, so I now can't install qt5.9.3 related packages. Guess I'm installing from -proposed until that migrates.
<Odd_Bloke> halvors: Ubuntu has moved to using a swap file instead of a swap partition.
<Odd_Bloke> halvors: As for the cloud images, the dailies are generally _ahead_ of the release images (once the release has released).
<Odd_Bloke> Dailies become releases when particular packages change (such as the kernel and cloud-init).
<CoJaBo> Stable is going to be out before I even get all my hardware to work :/
<denixx|w1> Anyone can tell me where to look for info about rebuilding and customizing kernel for 18.04? :)
<denixx|w1> Please.
<denixx|w1> Some wiki-page, or smth.
<denixx|w1> It looks like this bug with backlight needs patches.
<denixx|w1> There may be an issue with pwm_lpss which need a patch.
<denixx|w1> tristate => bool
<bpye> Is there a central bug list for bionic?
<Borw3> :q
<nacc> sigh, finally rebooted on bionic after needing to wait a bit over the weekend and now need to pass nomodeset to the kernel in order to not have the cpu peg without a greeter display coming up (it's trying, it seems) and my external monitor stopped working
<nacc> i'm assuming all related to the transitions :/
<BLZbubba> ok this is fun, on bionic if i start chromium and pidgin together the system freezes (a no-ping freeze) - but they run fine separately
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i get internal error on every boot
<Boyette> can someone check how this can be fixed
<Boyette> 0x201: Cannot access memory at address 0x201
<FurretUber> Hi, there is a bug in VAAPI encoding which made it stop working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1751492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751492 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "VAAPI encoding is broken in Skylake" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> I thought the libegl1 patches would correct this, but they did not
<TJ-> sounds like it's an ongoing mess
<denixx|h2> TJ-: Hi!
<denixx|h2> TJ-: Should I use install, Or can do smth like "softdep i915 pre: i2c_designware"? :)
<denixx|h2> Had some time today to mess with modprobe.d
<FurretUber> I've downloaded the intel-vaapi-driver source and built it. I used checkinstall to create a deb package chose to NOT install. It ignored my option and installed the new driver. Now the VA-API encoding is working
<TJ-> denixx|h2: I've not used it in ages; go by what the man pages say is possible
<denixx|h2> TJ-: Ok. Will play around :0
<denixx|h2> :)
<stochastix> Is there a good current walk through on installing Ubuntu on ZFS root, that would work for 18.04?
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-06
<stochastix> Will try the 17.10 one
<Boyette> hi
<lotuspsychje> when i start simple scan it says i need a driver for my hp all in one, but when pressing download driver it says failed. anyone knows wich package this would be needed?
<lotuspsychje> it worked earlier on 18.04 and on 16.04 on same machine
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: hp deksjet scans ok here
<lotuspsychje> tnx for testing flocculant 
<lotuspsychje> !info sane
<ubottu> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-12build1 (bionic), package size 84 kB, installed size 283 kB
<lotuspsychje> hplip-data was also installed and latest hmmm
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: also I removed it and reinstalled - still finds what it needs to
<flocculant> I assume it prints etc ok?
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: yes printer works
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: ah, ill try a purge good idea
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: not on the machine atm, ill try in a bit :p
<flocculant> good luck - you're lucky I was awake enough to do what I did :p
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: haha
<lotuspsychje> i surely am
<flocculant> been awake since ~4am - alarm has just gone of ...
<flocculant> still not had enough tea to be called alive and kicking just yet 
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> a shower always works
<flocculant> if I lived somewhere that had one ...
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna reccomend rain :p
<flocculant> social housing 
<flocculant> yea don't:D
<lotuspsychje> im getting unmet dependecys and didnt add external ppa's https://hastebin.com/tunuzeyuvi.rb
<Faux> It can also happen if you have older libraries installed. Or it could just be apt being terrible at dependency resolution. Generally you can just remove a randomly selected offending package, and try installing it again afterwards.
<lotuspsychje> Faux: tried to pyrge that package but no dice
<lotuspsychje> purge
<Faux> Did you remove the :i386 version?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
 * Faux shrugs. Try aptitude, or wait a bit to see if it's an actual problem.
<lotuspsychje> Faux: whats the dpkg method of purge force again?
<Faux> Pardon?
<lotuspsychje> instead of purge with apt, purge with dpkg to solve issues
<lotuspsychje> dpkg -P nvm
<lotuspsychje> hmm doesnt wanna purge neither
<lotuspsychje> Faux: fixxed it https://askubuntu.com/questions/873565/broken-libperl5-package-when-trying-to-install-updates
<Faux> Ew. :)
<Faux> I'm getting audio dropouts using Google Maps' 3d/birdseye view in official Chrome stable.
<swein> just upgraded/dist-upgraded my 18.04 desktop, boots to just past the ubuntu boot load in screen but display manager with login won't load
<swein> can't drop to single user mode, just a mouse cursor and blank screen
<Faux> Gpu driver has probably crashed X. Booting rescue mode from grub will let you get a shell.
<swein> holding shift on reboot didn't get me into grub menu, weird
<swein> I'm on an intel NUC skulltrail btw
<swein> any other ideas to get into grub menu on reboot? holding left shift isn't working
<Faux> Boot from a usb stick, edit the grub config to have a non-hidden timeout. (not a serious suggestion)
<Faux> Sometimes keyboards don't work during early boot; mobo does'nt have a weird "bios keyboard" usb port or something?
<swein> I'm using my ergodox infinity, but it works normally as other keyboards. I can try using another around my office
<Faux> It's a mobo problem, not a keyboard problem.
<swein> I'll check bios for options
<swein> Faux: Thank you for helping
<CoJaBo> Anyone know why networking would stop working after changing a SATA card?
<swein> hit the card? or cables?
<CoJaBo> It's built-in
<swein> IRQ conflict ?:P
<CoJaBo> Only thing I can think of is it changed the name somehow
<swein> sdX shouldn't affect network interfaces
<CoJaBo> I can do ifconfig enp42s0 [IP], but then I still cant get to the internet, just local
<CoJaBo> And even then, it takes ~10 minutes to boot, since it waits a LONG time for network to come up
<Faux> Oh, the card is working, but you don't get internet.
<Faux> "dhclient -v enp42s0" will probably fix it. You need to argue with whatever network tool you're using (networkmanager, /etc/network/interfaces, nplan), though.
<CoJaBo> Faux: What is the default, and how do i fix it to find the card again without doing this manually every boot?
<Faux> The default depends on what phase of moon you installed in, and I know nothing about them. :)
<CoJaBo> whats the current default then?
<Faux> nplan/netplan is the new default.
<Faux> Unless they've given up on that.
<CoJaBo> how do i use that?
<CoJaBo> /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml lists a device name that doesn't exist
 * Faux has no idea, as the upgrade has not broken it, so has left it alone.
<CoJaBo> unrealted, but wtf is this File descriptor 3 (pipe:[44189]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 7115: grub-install
<CoJaBo> Going to fix the name there, hope, and reboot i guess..
<Faux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan suggests running "generate"
<Faux> Unless it's done on boot.
<CoJaBo> Dunno; it booted this time, so something worked
<CoJaBo> Faux: I upgraded the BIOS while troubleshooting the SATA card issue. The firmware manages the ethernet, apparently, so that's probably what changed the device name
<CoJaBo> Faux: Huge thanks on the netplan thing tho, I would've never found that in a trillion years =D
<swein> is 18.04 lightdm?
<swein> I'm trying to fix intel driver crashing x,
<swein> gdm I googled sorry
<BenLubar__> Does Bionic require some new CPU feature that Xenial didn't?
<nacc> BenLubar__: seems unlikely
<BenLubar__> Hmm, I wonder why my headless Linux machine suddenly becomes unresponsive until I hold the power button :/
<BenLubar> hmm, it appears to have gone into some kind of sleep mode, since when I pushed the power button it immediately started up and I was able to connect over ssh on the first try
<swein> what a horrible expereience, can't even get to proper terminal to reinstall intel drivers and displaymanagers
<nacc> BenLubar: interesting
<nacc> swein: 'intel driver' ?
<BenLubar> this probably isn't related, but after I rebooted the machine at the end of the upgrade process it didn't come back up (I think that's a problem that existed before I upgraded, though. Something to do with misconfigured bios.)
<BenLubar_> ok, this is super weird, but... could my computer be running two copies of Ubuntu on the same filesystem simultaneously somehow?
<nacc> BenLubar: not really, no.
<BenLubar_> I'm gonna try sudo shutdown -h now and see if the computer shuts off or just goes into standby mode again
<nacc> BenLubar: I guess it depends on what you mean by 'running'? :)
<BenLubar> the message about "Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019." is something I can ignore, right?
<BenLubar> the documentation seems to imply that the message is only there because I'm on a prerelease version of Bionic
<nacc> BenLubar: where do you see that?
<BenLubar> nacc: when I log in over SSH
<nacc> BenLubar: so from the motd?
<BenLubar> yes
<nacc> BenLubar: hrm, I don't see that from a login locally
<nacc> BenLubar: lsb_release -a definitely says it's 18.04 ?
<BenLubar> Release:        18.04
<nacc> BenLubar: ok :)
<nacc> BenLubar: dunno where that comes from then, as you obviously don't have a HWE stack
<TJ-> it comes via /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-hwe-eol
<nacc> TJ-: interesting
<swein> if 4.15 kernel booting of 18.04 freezes before getting to login screen, what would I do to fix it's display issues? I booted of the 4.13 kernel and did a dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 and rechose gdm3 (not lightdm) 
<swein> are there packages I can --reinstall to fix booting to 4.15?
<nacc> swein: does it "freeze" or do you hear the cpus spin up, or something else?
<nacc> swein: oh it works ok with 4.13?
<swein> yeah ubuntu splash screen loads, then when it normally gives you a login screen, I only see a mouse cursor.
<nacc> swein: yeah i just had this issue
<nacc> swein: (I think)
<swein> I did a upgrade/dist-upgrade this morning. so it likely mangled my display driver/manager up in regards to 4.15 kernel
<nacc> swein: can you reboot with nomodeset and see if it works? do you have an external monitor connected?
<swein> two externals. it's an Intel NUC
<nacc> swein: hrm
<nacc> swein: ok, so i had somethjing symptomatically very similar
<nacc> swein: it turned out aht wayland was running and was (i think) crashing/pegging the cpu
<swein> could be that
<nacc> swein: check (from 4.13) your /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<swein> I'll remove weyland
<nacc> swein: and disable the wayland option, see if that 'fixess' it
<swein> custom.conf doesn't have any options uncommented
<swein> #waylandEnable=false it's commented out
<nacc> swein: right, the one that disables wayland is commented out by default
<nacc> swein: so uncomment it :)
<swein> ahh
<nacc> swein: it's super confusing
<nacc> (at least to me)
<swein> ok rebooting to see if 4.15 loads now
<nacc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1753576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753576 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GDM freeze" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nacc> swein: --^ taht's the bug i filed
<nacc> i'm curious if you see the same issue, and why it's triggering for only some
<swein> nacc: excellent , I'm booted in
<nacc> swein: symptomatically, ihad the same problem, splash showed up on both monitors, then all of a sudden the primary laptop display shows the mouse and the normal greeter background, but then the cpu starts to peg
<swein> that's what happens when you dist-upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 and keep weyland around
<nacc> and the secondary display still shows a frozen splash
<nacc> swein: right, but this was working fine for me until monday morning when i rebooted
<nacc> i've been on 18.04 for > 1 month
<nacc> so i think they fubar'd something
<nacc> such that the greeter session defaulted to wayland which simply doesn't work
<nacc> but i'm not 100% sure
<swein> I apprecaite you helping, I'd of never thought to do that
<nacc> swein: np, please subscribe to that bug and indicate you hit the same issue with the sam eworakround
<nacc> *same*
<swein> will do
<nacc> swein: thanks!
<nacc> i'll try and get the desktop folks to prioritize it, it seems likely they'd have a NUC around to use
<swein> I don't know if it's intel specific. it was obviously weyland related
<swein> Why are they choosing to axe weyland already?
<nacc> swein: yeah, i wonder since you have remote access to yours already, you might be able to get the debugging daniel asked for in teh bug
<nacc> swein: heh, it's just not the default, it's still there
<nacc> swein: and because of stuff like this, i expect (it's just not readyh)
<nacc> you can't do remote desktop at all (it's incompatible with the model), etc. -- some key features
<swein> I'm only running 18.04 develop to test for server changes. I'll need to upgrade my org to 18.04 eventually
<swein> thanks again for your help
<nacc> swein: np
<BenLubar> can I disable power saving mode or something?
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: scanner issue solved itself after a weird dependecy hell lol
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: cool - glad to hear it :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: now simple-scan showing hp photosmart 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: had one guy this morning perherhaps with grub flicker
<lotuspsychje> <nikolam> when you move to select item in GRUB menu with keyboard arrows, it displays screen a bit garbled
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> nikolam: this is what you experience? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752767 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Artful) "grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video graphical glitches with new patch" [Undecided,In progress]
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: if they're using artful I believe it's SRU/-proposed there
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> archetech-U: welcome
<archetech-U> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)"
<archetech-U> :) ty
<archetech-U> enjoying the G3 beta
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-07
<Volkodav> After partial upgrade it offers to remove 49 packages including nvidia and gnome-desktop? Does not sound right for some reason
<Peace-> hello guys i have a problem with my wifi , basically i can't get connected with the network manager , but iwconfig is listing my wifi and connectin to an open wifi it's working 
<Volkodav> should I remove them? 
<Peace-> the problem it's that  my wifi , with wpa is not listed and even the open wifi is not listed on the network manager
<Peace-> to make this working i have to do some command i found after analyzing the problem
<Peace-> baically it's a problem with wpa_supplicant and systemd
<Peace-> i have to do sudo pkill wpa_supplicant , stop systemd networkmanger.service , start again the wpa_supplicant service , and finally start again the networkmanager service 
<Peace-> after that the network manager applet lists correctly my wifi and it connects.
<Peace-> THIS IS WEIRD i guess a systemd\wpa_supplicant bug on some config files
<Peace-> the errors are these :   You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was  left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant
<Peace->  sup-iface[0x56547f32d5b0,wlp7s0]: error adding interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface.
<Peace-> and the fix it's this : sudo systemctl  stop NetworkManager.service ; sudo systemctl  stop wpa_supplicant.service  ;  sudo systemctl  start wpa_supplicant.service  ;  sudo pkill wpa_supplicant ;  sudo systemctl ;  start wpa_supplicant.service ; sleep 4 ;  sudo systemctl start NetworkManager.service
<Peace-> +for fix i mean now i am on internet :D
<bcx> libcurl3 has been relabelled libcurl4 to upgrade OpenSSL dep from libssl1.0.0  to libssl1.1, not all packages have moved to libcurl4, eg cryfs
<bcx> so you can't use sirikali (requires cryfs, even if it support other encryptors) on bionic and keep curl
<bcx> I think sirikali, cryfs & others not ported to libssl1.1 should be quickly removed from bionic
<bcx> as breakinf curl breaks so much stuff...
<bcx> the best solution would have been to 1: compile cryfs against libssl1.1, 2: remove sirikali dependency to cryfs (gocryptfs is much better)
<bcx> miserly, don't know if the schedule would allow this :(
<bcx> also I don't understand why libcurl3 & libcurl4 cannot coexist
<CoJaBo> Achievement Unlocked: Plugged more than 3 drives into Bionic Server without it shutting off
<stochastix> Should I be able to follow these instructions to get Ubuntu 18.10 on ZFS root ?  https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-17.10-Root-on-ZFS
<pgoetz> 18.10?
<stochastix> I got some errors when running debootstrap bionic /mnt
<stochastix> sorry. 18.04
<stochastix> It seemed to go well, except for configuring the system at the end. But I seem to be missing packages like locale-gen  and tz-data etc
<stochastix> maybe I should just copy over the running system of the live 18.04 ISO 
<stochastix> I may have just messed something up along the way. Has anyone tried installing it on a zfs root yet?
<bcx> stochastix: I did, it is ok but beware, initramfs scripts are often updated, currently not as good as in xenial but should be ok for simple cases
<stochastix> I may have messed something up the first time, and I cleaned it all up and managed to remount things, and I just ran debootstrap again. its unpacking things right now.  Did you also run into an issue with locale-gen not being there, or when you were chrooted in, did you seem to have all the binaries?
<stochastix> hmm, looks like I made it through debootstrap without errors this time. lets see how far I get.
<bcx> I use chrooted scripts to configure the environment, the tricky part is boot-partion-less grub booting, especially if you use LUKS encrupted volumes
<bcx> otherwise just use a plain boot partition it's easy
<stochastix> Yea, not using LUKS.  already things are looking better. I was even missing /et/netplan  dir last time.
<stochastix> debootstrap didnt finish properly the first time.
<bcx> hostname, locale-gen, localtime, keyboard, kernel, udev and grub
<bcx> also think that debootstrap does not pull updates/security
<stochastix> Ok, so i rebooted and it seems to be working. :)  A little sidetracked trying to figure out why I have no autocomplete at the prompt arg
<stochastix> K, thats installed :)
<stochastix> seems grub still thinks I have a windows 7 install on one of the disks, ill have to fail it out and dd the beginning of the drive and recreate and resilver it, that will be fun
<stochastix> bcx: Im curious, when the initramfs scripts are updated, can it break things easily? Is there usually issues when upgrading kernels ?
<bcx> check grub 30-os-prober for windows
<bcx> stochastix: for simple configuration like yours I think it is safe
<pgoetz> I installed 18.04 on a workstation with 2 GTX 1070 cards, one hooked up to a 4K monitor.  Also installed the current Nvidia 390 drivers from the PPA.  Now have this extremely strange problem.  gdm and the first user to log in get a display locked to 1080x768.  If however you use fast user switching to switch users, the next user to log in gets the full 4K display.  I didn't test with a 3rd logged in user, figuring this was already weir
<pgoetz> d enough.
<pgoetz> Any thoughts?
<bcx> I use multiple roots on pool (bootable snapshots), crypto and multi-devices pools so it may break 
<stochastix> bcx: can you recommend any good reading to wrap my head around some of what you got going on?
<bcx> stochastix: nope, I think this is exclusive
<stochastix> bcx: Are you doing things like cloning the filesystem and incrementing names before updating and stuff?
<bcx> stochastix: exactly
<bcx> stochastix: the tricky part is generally irfs & grub
<stochastix> K, yea, I dont fully understand all of the concepts and methods for doing that. That is kind of what I was wondering about, if you might be able to recommend any reading that would help with that. 
<bcx> I think we need sth intelligent & monolytic as systemd for irfs
<stochastix> Of course I realize soemtimes the  reading is all over google  :)
<bcx> grub zfs is not documented, irfs tricks are custom
<stochastix> Didnt know if there were any good books or documents that you remember off the top of your head that were really helpful for you 
<bcx> lot of zfs discussions at github issues
<bcx> Aaron Toponce has written good stuff on zfs, long time ago https://pthree.org/category/zfs/
<stochastix> Yea, thats usually where the good stuff is, forums etc
<bcx> miserly root zfs is not the main focus for ZoL project
<bcx> but lxd/docker attract more people to zfs
<bcx> so zfs may become more popular (after 15years of stability)
<bcx> also check out sanoid for automated snapshots
<bcx> ideally your backup server should use zfs, in that case zfs send will give you a great time machine with optimal performance
<bcx> while I have been waiting for native zfs crypto to be opensourced by sun then by oracle - and never happened, zfs over LUKS (with AES-NI) gives me 500MB/sec on ssd 
<bcx> the only drawback is memory, at least 2GB should be given to zfs 
<stochastix> Nice,thanks for all the good info. ZFS is amazing isnt it.
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-08
<kkremitzki> I work with the FreeCAD project and we were hoping to get our 0.17 release into Ubuntu 18.04 via Debian import but it looks like the freeze period for that has passed, is there any hope still to get it into 18.04 some other way?
<tsimonq2> kkremitzki: Yes.
<tsimonq2> You can file a bug against FreeCAD called a Feature Freeze Exception.
<tsimonq2> Some details are available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<tsimonq2> Basically, the goal is to give a decent justification for why the Release Team should allow an exception for it.
<tsimonq2> Since it's not included in any flavor (so it's not seeded) and it's in Universe, it *should* be fine.
<kkremitzki> Part of the delay though has come from the difficulty of reintroducing a dependency back into Debian (OpenCASCADE), previously FreeCAD had been using the community fork, so getting FreeCAD 0.17 in would also require OCCT 7.2... do you still think it's likely?
<kkremitzki> We have been using a PPA version for quite a while but as it's a large library getting it to be compliant to Debian quality standards has been an effort
<tsimonq2> New packages in Ubuntu are exempt from the Feature Freeze, so yeah, as long as the paperwork is sorted for FreeCAD and OpenCASCADE is reintroduced into Debian, it should be fine.
<tsimonq2> So I would encourage you to get it squared away in Debian first, because it makes it so much easier to introduce back into Ubuntu.
<kkremitzki> Great. There's only 1 crash bug still blocking FreeCAD release so hopefully it'll be officially released in the next week or so.  And yeah, I have an experimental FreeCAD 0.17 package waiting for acceptance in Debian too, but it's dependent on OCCT 7.2
<tsimonq2> kkremitzki: For what it's worth, we have #ubuntu-motu (MOTU = Masters of the Universe = people who have upload access to help you on this) that is more suited towards this sort of thing, while this channel is more support-based. Feel free to ping me directly or subscribe me to any bugs should you need help getting things in Ubuntu.
<kkremitzki> Excellent, thank you!
<tsimonq2> Thanks for stopping by, I hope we can get this sorted. :)
<tsimonq2> Let me know how that release goes.
<kkremitzki> Will do, it's over 6000 commits of improvements so we are really hoping to get it out in the LTS
<tsimonq2> Nice. :D
<tsimonq2> kkremitzki: So one thing I am noticing real quick.
<tsimonq2> We do have Ubuntu-specific changes to FreeCAD: https://patches.ubuntu.com/f/freecad/freecad_0.16.6712+dfsg1-1ubuntu2.patch
<tsimonq2> When you get things sorted in Debian, I would be curious to see if you could apply anything there, or do some testing to see if those changes are still needed.
<tsimonq2> Keeping things in sync with Debian makes things much more convenient, and I would like to do it if possible.
<kkremitzki> Will do, my goal is to more or less take over this and a few other packages I use
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<tsimonq2> Thanks again.
<kkremitzki> It looks like the freeipa package is no longer available in bionic but I can't find any info on it
<tsimonq2> kkremitzki: Looks like Steve Langasek removed it on the 6th from the release pocket for the following reason: "FTBFS and stuck, blocks curl transition; temporarily removed from release pocket"
<tsimonq2> I found that by looking here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeipa/+publishinghistor
<tsimonq2> Whoops, this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeipa/+publishinghistor
<kkremitzki> Missing 'y' but I got it
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'm on mobile. :)
<tsimonq2> kkremitzki: Anyways, it'll be reintroduced eventually. If it's urgent, you might consider pinging Steve.
<kkremitzki> It's not urgent, I just couldn't find info on its removal. I'm not super familiar with poking around Launchpad
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<BenLubar> I was not getting these errors (isfinite and snprintf missing) on Xenial. Was there a change to GCC 4.8 in Bionic that might have caused this? https://puu.sh/zD703/5e49a6c5ea.log
<BenLubar> the file does #include <cmath> and #include <cstring>, so they should be defined in std
<katnip> there seems to be several bugs on install, too many to list, do these get fixed at the end of install, thought i read something like that?
<Odd_Bloke> katnip: What sort of bugs?
<katnip> unable to move, create, remove, etc
<katnip> this is frozen now?
<Odd_Bloke> "move, create, remove" <-- move, create, remove _what_?
<katnip> i have locale: Cannot set LC_CTPE, LC_MESSAGES, LC_ALL, as a result the session will not be configured correctly.you should fix the problem as soon as feasble. however, the mouse and keyboard are not working wih this now
<katnip> this is at reboot
<katnip> brb
<katnip> back
<katnip> should i cold boot?
<gerge> Hi, it there a problem with Network Manager, I couldn't get any of the VPNs to work.
<gerge> They work alright with their own applications, like openvpn with a systemd script.
<gerge> nmcli gives no errors other than VPN service closed unexpectedly.
<marathone> gerge: I have the same issue. Using the CLI I can connect via sudo, but cannot if I set up a VPN with same credentials/settings via NetworkManagers Interface
<dlowe> I thought I might try the beta today, but I was unable to get it to boot from a usb drive. It gave me different failures depending on what method I used to burn the iso.
<marathone> it doesn't work
<dlowe> oh. like, at all?
<dlowe> well that's a relief
<marathone> dlowe, sorry was finishing previous sentence to gerge;
<dlowe> haha. well, you could be right anyway
<marathone> :))
<marathone> dlowe: did the checksum check out for the image you downloaded?
<dlowe> sha256 checks out
<marathone> what did you download, daily snapshot?
<dlowe> yeah, I didn't see anything else
<marathone> you could always change your source list too, assuming you're presently using Ubuntu 17.x. That's what I did.
<marathone> I don't know too much about Ubuntu's daily snapshots, but on the Debian side, one can easily find a daily that doesn't boot. So maybe try an earlier snapshot? Sorry I'm outta ideas otherwise.
<dlowe> it's fine. As all the warnings say, you shouldn't try this with the expectation it will work
<marathone> :)
<marathone> dlowe, actually according to this: a beta should be available to day! https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<dlowe> that was why I figured a daily might work.
<dlowe> if not, where are they pulling the beta release from?
<marathone> Yeah probably from a known good daily though
<katnip> i have 18.04 installed with a few errors in /etc/profile for locale; i have the live cd in, how can i access these files from the cd? (live cd is 16.04)
<swein> katnip, it should auto-mount your sdx device
<swein> you can run the disk utility on live cd to see how it's molunted
<katnip> i dont understand
<swein> you may need to remount as rw instead of read only if you're trying to change /etc/profile
<z3dm4n> katnip, dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<swein> katnip: you can try holding SHIFT on boot to enter grub recovery for your ubuntu install. you can try different kernel or get to single user mode and make the change there
<katnip> i got that, now, i need all locales by default, how do i get that? looks odd with a gui
<swein> try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue#227513
<z3dm4n> katnip, to run the locales command after changing locale.gen iirc
<z3dm4n> locale not locales
<katnip> how do i locate this file tho
<z3dm4n> its /etc/locale.gen
<z3dm4n> make a backup
<z3dm4n> after that run: sed -i 's/^\# //g' /etc/locale.gen
<katnip> so i uncomment all of those?
<z3dm4n> for activating all locales
<z3dm4n> the sed command does that for you
<z3dm4n> not sure what you are going to do, but that will do the trick
<z3dm4n> then run locale-gen
<katnip> ok, the error was no locales
<z3dm4n> see man 5 locale.gen and man 8 locale-gen
<z3dm4n> pretty confusing this commands. normally you do the dpkg-reconfigure locales command.
<z3dm4n> bye y'all. 
<katnip> ty
<katnip> swein, still there?
<swein> samsung gear iconx 2018 pair as bluetooth earbuds easily on 18.04. microphone support not so much
<Woodpecker> what version of qt is 18.04 running? I need 5.10 or higher
<Woodpecker> wondering if I should just go ahead and upgrade
<nacc> Woodpecker: libqt5 is at 5.9.4 it seems like
<Woodpecker> nacc: chrome crashed my bloody ubuntu... again. Stupid memory whore
<nacc> Woodpecker: please watch your language
<nacc> Woodpecker: i've never had chrome crash my OS
<Woodpecker> nacc: it happens to me twice a day. Its been an issue for me for a loooong time: https://askubuntu.com/questions/931507/ubuntu-is-quickly-running-out-of-ram-and-my-computer-is-starting-to-freeze-wha and https://askubuntu.com/questions/817966/google-chrome-will-take-up-my-memory-to-the-point-where-it-causes-my-computer-to
<Woodpecker> All of a sudden, my computer just freezes up and I cant even bloody sysrq b
<nacc> Woodpecker: are you sure it's chrome using the memory?
<Woodpecker> nacc: oh yeah. 
<nacc> Woodpecker: or are you overcommiting your system (the first issue mentions compile)
<Woodpecker> nacc: I can have one tab open in chrome, and it will be using 4gb+ of ram
<Woodpecker> only when I close the entire app does it clear the cache.
<nacc> Woodpecker: are you fully up to date in chrome, etc?
<Woodpecker> mmmmm most likely
<nacc> Woodpecker: to be clear, having your RAM used is a good thing
<nacc> Woodpecker: you want to look at the RES value in top, not the VIRT, as well
<Woodpecker> nacc not when it causes me to crash. It will be sitting at the 90% used. I will have one tab open. I will try to compile my small program and.... freeze.
<nacc> Woodpecker: you have swap enabled?
<Woodpecker> I have btrfs on at the moment so no.
<nacc> Woodpecker: well ... then don't overcommit your system :)
<nacc> Woodpecker: you've configured your system so that it can't deal with memory pressure
<Woodpecker> nacc: one bloody tab open and chrome using 4 gigs is a design flaw.
<katnip> the 16.04 live cd, will it fix locales on 18.04, do i need to mount the hdd?
<nacc> Woodpecker: take it up with chrome? it's not an ubuntu package
<Woodpecker> nacc: yes, but stop stating that it is on me. 
<nacc> Woodpecker: that what is on you?
<nacc> Woodpecker: regardless of the underlying cause, your system is prone to OOM if you're loading it to overcommit levels without any recourse
<Woodpecker> and the reason I use BTRFS is that ext4 doesnt handle ssd corruption very well and Ive lost an entire system because of it.
<nacc> 'ssd corruption'?
<nacc> you mean hardware failure?
<Woodpecker> nacc: having one tab open, I am not loading it to overcommit. If anything, I am trying to take steps to stop it from overcommitting.
<nacc> Woodpecker: read what i wrote, "regardless of the underlying cause"
<nacc> Woodpecker: I agree that chrome should not use that much memory, that is a chrome problem
<Woodpecker> nacc: the filesystem matters. I am prone to hardware failure because of my environment.
<nacc> Woodpecker: but any process on your system *could* and you'd also have crashes
<Woodpecker> nacc: It would be nice if Ubuntu had some means to prevent system freeze up due to this issue. 
<nacc> Woodpecker: you can use a memory cgroup
<Woodpecker> Like a auto kill command on certain programs when it detects is going over the limit.
<Woodpecker> nacc: hmmm? Sounds interesting.
<nacc> Woodpecker: look at cgroups, etc. cgcreate, etc
<Woodpecker> nacc: I will, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-09
<lisbeths> I am looking to try a prerelease candidate for 18.04 vanilla 64 bit desktop
<lisbeths> Hopefully an iso that is not going to crash on me
<ducasse> lisbeths: read the topic
<lisbeths> Are the daily builds safe?
<lisbeths> I am not looking for say arch linux style
<ducasse> they are the latest isos you can get
<lisbeths> alright I'll try it out. Hopefully it is more like debian sid or fedora stable than like arch
<ducasse> you should expect problems, though. if you can't handle manual packages breakage etc a daily build is not for you
<lisbeths> Eh
<lisbeths> I feel like I could pick up package breakages if It happens
<lisbeths> The only thing I usually install is emacs
<Pharmasolin> Hi everyone, is here someone on ubuntu 18.04 with Nvidia card? I need nvidia driver but there was a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 and i'm not sure if it safe now to install it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Incomplete]
<Faux> It was broken for me, and is now working again. But I have some problems, e.g. Chrome on Google Maps is now awfully slow. But, what do you expect, prerelease.
<Pharmasolin> @Faux i see, so you installed nvidia-driver-390 or just nvidia-390 from ppa?
<Faux> I'm not using any ppas. nvidia-XXX are just transition packages to nvidia-driver-XXX now I think.
<Pharmasolin> Do you use bionic-proposed rep?
<Faux> No.
<Pharmasolin> Ok thanks
<Pharmasolin> Hm weird http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/18/0309/h_1520589840_6215328_5e8c6efccd.png
<Pharmasolin> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1520589879.png
<Faux> As I said, nvidia-384 is just an alias for nvidia-driver-390 now. SUPER CONFUSING.
<Pharmasolin> Will try, if system will die will update bug report :)
<Onigiri> I have a silly issue on a bionic setup. If I ssh in with konsole from another host... I can clear the terminal with clear just fine.. but if I fire up a tmux instance and try to clear in that... it just rehomes the cursor and doesn't wipe the screen
<Onigiri> If the session that connects to tmux has term of xterm-256color, it will fail to clear inside tmux. If the term is linux, it works ok.
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to make Bionic not brick every single time the network interface name changes?
<Odd_Bloke> CoJaBo: Could you describe your problem in a little more detail, please?
<CoJaBo> Odd_Bloke: If the network interface name changes, the system hangs for a very long time at boot (sometimes it seems to continue, sometimes seems to hang forever), so you can't easily fix the problem
<CoJaBo> Also, is the manpage for the version of zfs used in bionic available online? All I'm finding are what appear to be incredibly old versions
<TJ-> CoJaBo: if that's due to a systemd-networkd configuration change the .network file to match on another property of the interface that doesn't change, such as it's MAC address
<CoJaBo> ?
<donofrio> any hope of getting xfwm4.13 into the repo's/installed by default in 18.04?
<donofrio> I only see 4.12 now ;( https://apaste.info/5GBv
<donofrio> 4.13 switched from Xrender to opengl ;)
<nacc> donofrio: it's after feature freeze
<nacc> donofrio: so unless the xubuntu devs want to deal with that transition, and there is a bug filed and approved by the release team, then no.
<nacc> donofrio: the appropriate place to ask is in a bug, though, not the support channel
<donofrio> ok I'll bug it - tnx
<donofrio> what url to bug tried "github.com/Ubuntu but only shows 30 projects and no xfwm listed ;(
<nacc> donofrio: uh, really?
<nacc> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> donofrio: github is not related to ubuntu the distro in general
<nacc> donofrio: you've never reported an ubuntu bug?
<donofrio> I've done launchpad bugs before just forgot where I needed to go for a min
<flocculant> donofrio: xfwm4 4.13 is a dev release
<flocculant> not likely that we'll be changing to it for an LTS version
<donofrio> flocculant, do you have a repo where I could install it on 18.04?
<flocculant> donofrio: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<flocculant> there are a couple of other xubuntu ppa's we use if you're interested
<donofrio> very much intrested
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/extras
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<flocculant> all these PPA's are Xubuntu Dev Team - even the shimmer one - this is what I'm using
<donofrio> sounds great thank you....
<flocculant> no problem - I have an xfce/xubuntu ping from this channel - but we live in #xubuntu-devel
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> iam on 18.04 and Remmina won't connect to RDP windows server
<tlanix> also screen brightness controls on my laptop not accurate 
<BenLubar> This works with Xenial, but with Bionic, it gives errors about std::isfinite and std::snprintf not existing: https://git.io/vAhwa
<BenLubar> aww crap I used nprocs instead of nproc - use this repro instead: https://git.io/vAhon
<stochastix> Is 18.04 using x11 by default? Or still on wayland?
<Bashing-om> stochastix: 18.04 will now have X11 as the default with wayland as the option .
<stochastix> I see, thanks
<BLZbubba> is ubuntu 18.04 able to set the MTU with netplan?  it seems to be ignoring the setting
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-10
<donofrio> so what am I doing wrong https://apaste.info/8x5P
<nacc> donofrio: something is messed up with your gpg config
<donofrio> nacc, how to heal it?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-beta-released-for-opt-in-flavors-download-now-520153.shtml
<Peace-> anyone here for internet problems?
<SwedeMike> Peace-: well, if you don't state your problem you'll never find out.
<Peace-> SwedeMike: well i have a strange behavior here , i can't connect to internet with the network manager cuz it doesn't list my wifi i just investigated on the problem adn i get these errors : 
<Peace-> systemctl status wpa_supplicant.service
<Peace-> Failed to initialize control interface '/run/wpa_supplicant'.  You may have another wpa_supplicant p rocess already running or the file was  left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need  to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
<Peace-> sudo systemctl status NetworkManager.service
<Peace->  error>   sup-iface[0x56547f32d5b0,wlp7s0]: error adding interface: wpa_supplicant couldn't grab this interface.
<Peace-> iwconfig recognize my atheros wifi card and it lists properly the wifi nets
<Peace-> so the drivers is working fine 
<Peace-> to get it on internet i have to do : sudo pkill wpa_supplicant  ; sudo systemctl  start wpa_supplicant.service sudo systemctl start NetworkManager.service
<Peace-> btw i havet to do that everytime at the start it's quite boring i did a script but i mean it's not the normal way ...
<Peace-> the script it's this sudo pkill  wpa_supplicant ; sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager.service ; sudo systemctl start NetworkManager.service 
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> can someone help me?
<Peace-> Boyette: ABOUYT WHAT
<Peace-> sorry caps
<Boyette> cant run vlc
<Boyette> it wont start
<Boyette> it only syas
<Boyette> says
<Boyette> VLC media player 4.0.0-dev Otto Chriek (revision 4.0.0~rc1~~git20180309+r74746+128~ubuntu18.04.1)
<Boyette> thats it
<Peace-> Boyette: WAUT A MOIMENT
<Boyette> im waiting
<Peace-> Boyette: start vlc from terminal           vlc --ignore-config
<Peace-> with that command line
<Boyette> ok j
<Peace-> if doesn't start that mean it's a bug somewhere somehow 
<Peace-> if starts you got the answer
<Boyette> same result
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ vlc --ignore-config
<Boyette> VLC media player 4.0.0-dev Otto Chriek (revision 4.0.0~rc1~~git20180309+r74746+128~ubuntu18.04.1)
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ 
<Peace-> VERY bad bug
<Peace-> you have to ask to #vlc  could be a video driver vlc incopatible stuff 
<Peace-> or something like that 
<Boyette> it worked until yesterday.. after some update i think this happened
<Peace-> could be and upgrade on vlc version that has that bug ... 
<Peace-> or maybe some libraries that are not fully upgraded
<Peace-> have tried to sudo apt-get upgrade? if you are on 18.04 of course
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> all up to date
<Peace-> Boyette: but ou have a 4 version btw 
<Boyette> 4 version?
<Peace-> on 18.04 i have 3.0 which is workin fine 
<Peace-> Boyette:  i ahve this  vlc --version VLC media player 3.0.0 Vetinari (revision 3.0.0-30-gef4c265336)
<Peace-> Boyette: https://i.imgur.com/oZo3Odn.jpg
<Peace-> Boyette: remove the videolan daily build repository form your sources.list remove vlc and reinstall it 
<Peace-> infact yhe version of yours it's what you can find here https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> or it will fix itself?
<Peace-> well you have to wait untill the next release on videolan daily  but if you want use vlc today you have to do what i said
<Boyette> ok can u guide me how to delete 
<Peace-> for me vlc is workin fine even without the daily repo 
<Peace-> which is unstable 
<Peace-> Boyette: you ahve to open this file /etc/apt/sources.lis and put one # before the line that contains videolan
<Boyette> ok
<Peace-> of course being root ...
<Peace-> then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get purge vlc ; sudo apt-get install vlc 
<Peace-> btw Boyette the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<flocculant> I prefer to use ppa-purge which does all that and downgrades packages to default that a ppa changes
<Peace-> flocculant: nice point of view
<Peace-> i ma not so used to ppa anymore on kubuntu i work fine just with repo-standards
<Boyette> videolan is not in there
<Peace-> Boyette: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> then?
<Peace-> Boyette:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Boyette> thats a directory
<Peace-> Boyette: right there is something called vlc ?
<Peace-> inside
<Peace-> Boyette:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep -i vlc
<Peace-> Boyette:  btw    sudo ppa-purge -o videolan  if the repo you added it's that 
<Peace-> if you added another repo you must get the correct name seeing on that folder
<Peace-> now i smoke a cigarette :D
<flocculant> Peace-: good call :p
<Boyette> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mate-dev-ubuntu-welcome-bionic.list.save
<Boyette> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mate-dev-ubuntu-welcome-bionic.list
<Boyette> sory
<Boyette> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-ubuntu-master-daily-bionic.list
<Boyette> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-ubuntu-master-daily-bionic.list.save
<Boyette> huh
<Boyette> yes that
<flocculant> Boyette: I think you can tab complete in ppa-purge so sudo ppa-purge ppa:vid<tab> see what that gives you
<Boyette> what do u mean by <tab>
<flocculant> press the tab key ...
<flocculant> are you sure you should be using a development version of *buntu?
<Boyette> lol
<Boyette> yes because i learn these things now 
<Boyette> i would never discover otherwise
<flocculant> :)
<Boyette> this helps me to learn linux believe me :P
<flocculant> he he he 
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/f2bq5sh0
<Peace-> Boyette: YOU HAVE A MESS ON REPOS
<Boyette> great
<Peace-> hahaha dudeeee
<Boyette> how do we fix it
<Boyette> :P
<Peace-> Boyette: you have a bad behavior to add weird ppa 
<Peace-> like webupd8
<Peace-> they are not official so it's not strange to get a crappys system 
<Peace-> i use kubuntu so i can remove ppas with the package manager i guessubuntu has one too
<Boyette> for sure i needed it for something
<Boyette> but i dont remember why
<Peace-> Boyette: open the package manager
<Peace-> Boyette: and go on settings 
<Peace-> Boyette: here how it is on kubuntu i guess you have another one btw https://i.imgur.com/A6gHcNT.jpg
<Boyette> i think there is none yet
<Peace-> remove even those ppas that give you erros 
<Peace-> so xbmc ubuntu-mate-dev miro-releases nilarimogard
<Peace-> then update , remove vlc , reinstall vlc
<flocculant> after removing the vlc repo :D
<Peace-> of course i hope :D
<Peace-> i have deleted every aspect of ubuntu i justuse kubuntu since 10 years i guess
<Peace-> xD i don't remember the package manager name of ubuntu 
<Boyette> removed and reinstalled vlc
<Boyette> same result
<Peace-> Boyette: because you have the version 4.0
<Peace-> Boyette: vlc --version what does it say?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/wyt4Q2EK
<Peace-> Boyette: so 4.0 is still there ...
<Boyette> yes it keeps coming back
<Peace-> Boyette: basically you have the repo 
<Peace-> Boyette: can you do a screen shot of this folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Boyette> yes
<Peace-> Boyette: basically you have to put all the files you got there in another folder like your home so that folder then it's empty
<Boyette> https://prnt.sc/ip8ffb
<Peace-> Boyette: so take ALL THAT crap files and put them on another folder 
<Peace-> Boyette: like $HOME/oldcrapppas
<Peace-> THEN remove reinstall vlc
<Boyette> ok
<Peace-> Boyette: now that folder it's empty ?
<Boyette> not allowed to cut
<Peace-> xD 
<Peace-> Boyette: of course you have to be root 
<Boyette> hehe
<Boyette> just a moment
<Peace-> sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/videolan-ubuntu-master-daily-bionic.list 
<Peace-> coudl be typos on that line
<Peace-> and sudo rm /etc/apt/source.list.d/videolan-ubuntu-master-daily-bionic.list.save
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> OMG i hope he doesnt' connect like root now xD
<Boyette> back
<Peace-> so have you removed those files?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> done
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get purge vlc ; sudo apt-get install vlc
<Peace-> then vlc --version 
<Peace-> should be 3.0 now
<Boyette> so the folder is empty now
<Peace-> i hope so :D
<Peace-> Boyette: if yes do that : sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get purge vlc ; sudo apt-get install vlc
<Boyette> now
<Boyette> i cant install vlc
<Peace-> hahahah why what it says 
<Peace-> Boyette: you made a mess with repos ...
<Peace-> just that 
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/V5486CY9
<Peace-> Boyette: sudo apt-get purge vlc 
<Peace-> what did it say 
<Boyette> its not installed offcourse
<Boyette> not installed so not removed
<Boyette> offcourse it told me many more
<Peace-> Boyette: inthat folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ there is no files?
<Boyette> empty
<Peace-> Boyette: screenshot
<Boyette> https://prnt.sc/ip8iy2
<flocculant> this is why I use ppa-purge :D
<Peace-> Boyette: paste even this  files
<flocculant> Boyette: try this 
<Peace-> flocculant: did not worked with ppa-purge
<Peace-> flocculant: we tried with tat before
<flocculant> because other ppa's were knackered
<Peace-> Boyette: paste even the contents of /etc/apt/source.list 
<flocculant> re-add the videolan ppa, update, install vlc, ppa-purge the videolan ppa
<Peace-> Boyette: i mean the file
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/CFiPgGLY
<Peace-> ok the main repo file seems quite fine
<Peace-> mmm this is strange 
<Peace-> it should install the 3 version instead of the 4 so there sould be another file of videolan that does that error 
<Boyette> ill give u full output
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/nUpfLyBf
<Boyette> so flocculant is saying
<Boyette> to use ppa-purge
<Boyette> maybe we need to still do that?
<Peace-> try that 
<Peace-> Boyette: could be fine 
<flocculant> what I'm saying is add the ppa again first
<Peace-> Boyette: that it shoulkd not required btw 
<Peace-> we have removed all the crap repos so it should just install the old version of vlc
 * flocculant wanders off now - good luck Boyette ;)
<Boyette> but it doesnt
<Boyette> its still trying to install v4
<Peace-> i suspect that there are other ppas 
<Boyette> how to find out?
<Peace-> Boyette: try what said from flocculant
<acheronuk> paste the current error please
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/nUpfLyBf
<Boyette> well the sources.d is not containing it now so how to remove what is not there
<Peace-> acheronuk: has removed all ppas from /etc/apt/source.list.d
<Peace-> acheronuk: but when he try to install it says still 4.0 so there should be another file somewhere on etc/apt/sources.list there are no videoolan repo so :S
<flocculant> not seen the sources.list at all yet
<acheronuk> Boyette: can we see output of: dpkg --list | grep vlc
<Boyette> yes sir
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/s3jACBFn
<Boyette> interesting
<Peace-> it just read form the ppa repo..
<Peace-> so ...
<acheronuk> Boyette: so you still have 4.0.0 there
<Boyette> its removed
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> clean the cache i guess acheronuk?
<Boyette> how to proceed?
<acheronuk> Boyette: dpkg doesn't agree with you at the moment 
<Boyette> how to let dpkg agree?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get clean  Boyette 
<Peace-> now dpkg --list | grep vlc what does it say
<Peace-> ah doesnt matter 
<Peace-> Boyette: you have vlc still installed
<Boyette> still the same
<Peace-> Boyette: sudo apt-get remove vlc 
 * acheronuk composes an apt line
<Boyette> huh
<Boyette> yes its installed again
<Boyette> but i removed it before
<Peace-> Boyette: after remove dpkg --list | grep vlc
<Boyette> if i type
<Boyette> vlc
<Boyette> i get vlc
<Peace-> it's a simple prolbem 
<Boyette> but if i type purge vlc its saying its not installed
<Boyette> so its there but its not there
<Peace-> xD you have a mess system  i guess
<acheronuk> gimme a minute or 2. then we'll try something
<flocculant> I'd just wait a minute now and think 
<flocculant> heh
<Peace-> Boyette: sudo dpkg -r vlc 
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/Qbm2eUfh
<Boyette> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove vlc which isn't installed
<Peace-> but you have vlc 
<flocculant> Boyette: from the previous list you can see that vlc isn't installed - but all the dependencies you had still are
<Peace-> Boyette: run this : type vlc
<flocculant> that is what the issue is currently
<Boyette> check my latest pastebin
<Peace-> flocculant: uh xD
<Boyette> so we need to remove the dependancies ?
<Peace-> Boyette: yes
<flocculant> Boyette: just wait for acheronuk 
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> <Boyette> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove vlc which isn't installed
<Boyette> sounds funny
<Peace-> btw sudo apt-get remove vlc* should work 
<Boyette> lots were removed now
<Peace-> btw sudo apt-get remove vlc* libvlc*  should work 
<Boyette> now its really removed
<Boyette> vlc command unkown
<Peace-> even the libvlc ?
<Boyette> latest command also removed libvlc still
<Peace-> so now you can install again vlc xD 
<Boyette> i think vlc 3 is coming now
<Peace-> finally :D
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> and it runs
<Boyette> it worked out guys
<Peace-> Boyette:  btw YOU HAVE A BAD BEHAVIOR 
<Peace-> DO NOT USE PPA if you are not able to manage them well 
<Boyette> now  i learned .. IF dependencies are higher then actual version
<Boyette> it will match version to dependencies
<Boyette> interesting right :P
<Boyette> not the other way around
<Boyette> peace what is PPA  :P :P :P
<Peace-> Boyette: well it's quite simple ppa are stored on that folder you now know
<flocculant> Boyette: install with a ppa, remove with ppa-purge - works everytime for me
<Boyette> ok
<Peace-> flocculant: well in theory removing vlc it should remove even dependecens with purge
<Peace-> if it did not the job the package is not well packaged
<flocculant> no it won't 
<Peace-> mmm with purge?
<Boyette> this vlc 4 is buggy too much
<flocculant> purging a package purges it - you then have to apt autoremove to get rid of dependencies
<Boyette> told the developers but they dont listen to me
<Peace-> with remove you right but with purge it should
<flocculant> nope
<Peace-> flocculant: bad memory of mine then :D
<Boyette> they keep closing my tickets and tell me its not reproducable
<acheronuk> apt-get install libvlc-bin=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 libvlc5=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 libvlccore9=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-bin=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-data=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-l10n=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-base=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-notify=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-qt=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-samba=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-skins2=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-video-output=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-video-splitter=3.0.1-2ubuntu1 vlc-plugin-visualization=3.0.1-2ubuntu1
<flocculant> purge removes package and IT'S conf files
<acheronuk> try that. may or may not work
<Peace-> acheronuk: so basd you write down that line LOL
<acheronuk> basd?
<Peace-> flocculant: so purge autoremove
<flocculant> mmm
<Boyette> thx a lot guys
<flocculant> but ppa-purge does all the work for you ;)
<acheronuk> it does.
<flocculant> :)
<acheronuk> which is manually what my apt line is doing :P
<acheronuk> or would have
<flocculant> acheronuk: yup :)
<Peace-> acheronuk: poor guy so much work you did :(
<flocculant> Boyette: so in summary - don't randomly add ppa's, if you do ppa-purge is your friend
<Peace-> i was trying to do purge infact on vlc package
<flocculant> anyway - off to the market goes me
<Peace-> and it leaves still those libraries
<acheronuk> Peace-: not that much. mostly some sed and find/replace in a text editor
<Peace-> flocculant: bb
<Peace-> acheronuk: sed :D awk love stuff
<flocculant> Peace- Boyette for the record - I know for sure that ppa-purge worked to do it as I installed the crap vlc and purged it all ;)
<flocculant> took about 3 minutes 
<Peace-> flocculant: :D i am bored of ppa xD i used this sytem for 2 years without update :D
<Peace-> now there are not update anymore so installed 18.04 and it did not boot
<Peace-> xD
<Boyette> well
<flocculant> I'm in the xubuntu team - I use our officialish ppa's all the time 
<Peace-> was a very silly problem with uuid and fstab
<Boyette> sometimes there is no release version for my ubuntu version
<Boyette> so i have to add ppa manualy
<Peace-> installed the miniso then kubuntu-desktop
<Boyette> otherwise i cant install at all
<Boyette> or missing dependencies
<Boyette> many trouble u know
<Peace-> Boyette: nah you just add many ppas 
<Boyette> really
<Peace-> with are not update 
<Peace-> for 18.04 i guess
<Peace-> and vlc daily well it works most of time 
<Boyette> do u guys have a usenet client i can use for ubuntu
<Boyette> im also having troubles finding that
<flocculant> Boyette: I assume you mean that you try to get the newest version of something that's not in the repos - that's the way it works 
<Boyette> most release versions are not working on ubuntu 18.04 so i have to be creative thats what i mean
<Boyette> sometimes dependencies have higher version .. release packages dont like that
<flocculant> most not working on 18.04? 
<Boyette> yes
<flocculant> if that's the case I assume you've reported bugs then
<Peace-> Boyette: you are not creative , you are breaking ubuntu xD
<Boyette> hehe
<flocculant> Boyette: got an example of something not working? 
<Peace-> that's normal first years on ubuntu 
<Boyette> usenet client for example
<Peace-> Boyette: on kde we use knode for that if it's correct what i understood
<Peace-> i mean usenet
<Boyette> i was trying to install spotlite 
<Boyette> Error: Dependency is not satisfable: libssl0.9.8
<flocculant> neither usenet nor spotlite are in the repo's 
<Boyette> i just try to install from .deb
<flocculant> Boyette: so I assume what you're doing is finding random things on the internet and trying to get them to work? 
<Boyette> thats not random
<Boyette> offcourse i know the application
<Peace-> flocculant: xD
<Peace-> Boyette: you can't install deb from internet like windows dude...
<Peace-> there are repos.
<Peace-> it's not safe 
<flocculant> Boyette: yes - but you're having to download packages from some place on the net - then trying to make it work
<Boyette> ok how to find repo for spotlite
<Peace-> and you can break your ubuntu 
<Peace-> Boyette: age?
<Boyette> because i have difficulties finding repos 
<Boyette> 30+
<Peace-> wtf dude you are man ;D
<acheronuk> ok. official website for this app?
<Peace-> Boyette: repos .... contains every dependeces you need to install the pacckage so 
<flocculant> Boyette: yup - I understand that - perhaps you should be trying to find apps that ARE supported which do the same job
<Peace-> Boyette: if you try to install a single package it wont install untill you don't install every dependeces
<Peace-> flocculant: btw there is snap package now that i have not investigated 
 * flocculant doesn't snap 
<Peace-> flocculant: which shouild be like somehow a packaged that contains every dependences
<flocculant> yea I believe that's the idea
<Peace-> i used to install spotify
<Boyette> spotify is windows i think
<Boyette> spotlite is ubuntu
<flocculant> Boyette: what actually is spotlite?
<Peace-> Boyette: no you can install on linux there is a snap pacakge
<Boyette> how to find
<Peace-> Boyette: oyu have not to find , SPOTIFY that is a music player btw   can be installed with this :    snap install spotify
<Boyette> i dont need spotify music player
<acheronuk> Boyette: please give us a link to spotlite's official website
<Peace->  xD
<Boyette> i need spotlite usenet client to search on server and cache it
<flocculant> is it https://sites.google.com/site/ubuntulinuxgebruiker/spotlite
<Boyette> http://www.spot-net.nl/spotlite
<Boyette> http://www.spot-net.nl.vfcdn.net/downloads/spotlite/SpotLite%28v2%29Ubuntu.zip
<Peace-> MMM NOT UPGRADE PROJECT?
<flocculant> changelog shows last work in 2011 - you shouldn't be using that - looks dead to me
<flocculant> anyway - I'm off now
<Peace-> Ubuntu Linux - Maverick:
<ducasse> Boyette: if you're looking for a usenet client, try pan
<Peace-> so ultra ULTRA ULTRA OLD
<ducasse> Boyette: it's in the repos, so supported
<Boyette> well its dead
<Boyette> but the only thing i can find
<Boyette> usenet is also still usenet nothing different in that aswell
<Boyette> irc is also not having any new clients
<ducasse> you can also use thunderbird, it supports nntp
<Peace-> knode it's for kde btw
<acheronuk> it hard depends on a libssl version no longer in ubuntu. it's not going to work, no matter what
<Boyette> yeah i know but thunderbird is already under heavy weight
<Boyette> cant use hit for that
<Boyette> thunderbird is already busy enough as emailclient
<ducasse> have you tried pan?
<Boyette> pan?
<ducasse> 'apt show pan' - it's a newsreader
<Boyette> installing now
<Boyette> omg this looks linuxlike
<Boyette> however
<Boyette> seems very basic
<Boyette> functionality
<guardian> hello, what's a way to follow what's changing until the release of 1804?
<TJ-> guardian: how do you mean? other than reading the ubuntu-devel mailing lists and IRC channel you mean?
<guardian> I mean an overview of what's left to do
<flocculant> guardian: the desktop team use trello to track what they're doing if that helps https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle
<guardian> thanks
<flocculant> don't ask me about any of it though as I use xubuntu
<guardian> I just want to get a feel of how what I'm using is done / will change before the release
<antgel> Hi all, hope I can get some help, I started in #ubuntu then read the /topic *blush*
<antgel> I just successfully upgraded my desktop from Xenial to Bionic, and then tried on my laptop. My laptop is failing as it's timing out waiting for the /boot/efi partition, and / or the resume partition, which appears to be encrypted (not sure if it was on Xenial). This used to work fine. Screen images at https://photos.app.goo.gl/DZ5yVaJWLKHrGr2O2 - anyone got any clues what I should try next?
<antgel> I really don't understand why things are timing out - I can mount /boot/efi from recovery mode, so I don't know why my initramfs can't
<TJ-> antgel: the crypto part is for encrypted swap - discount that for now
<TJ-> antgel: try using "blkid /dev/sda*" to check the initrd shell can see the partitions -- if it can compare the UUID it reports to that being reported in the timeout messages
<antgel> TJ-: So happy that there's life here! I'll do what you said - from recovery mode, correct?
<TJ-> antgel: yes, I'm looking at your screenshot showing the initrd shell
<antgel> The funny thing is, when I installed the laptop, I don't remember what options I chose. I would have thought I'd be more likely to choose encrypted /home over swap...
<antgel> TJ-: blkid /dev/sda* returns nothing. But I have an SSD
<antgel> Going to upload a photo of the blkid output
<TJ-> cryptswap is creasted by default so RAM data can't be easily exfiltrated
<antgel> TJ-: Okay, I added the output to the Google Photos album ^^
<TJ-> antgel: what device is the system booting from because in the other photos I don't see any sign of a regular fixed disk, only USB devices and MMC
<antgel> TJ-: It boots from the SSD /dev/nvme0n1
<TJ-> antgel: ahhh... nvme 
<antgel> TJ-: There is an interesting warning when the initramfs is created, will upload a photo
<TJ-> antgel: So, my guess is the failing  initrd.img doesn't contain the nvme module /or/ it's not being auto-loaded
<antgel> TJ-: Right. If that's the case, how is it that boot does carry on quite far? In fact, if I don't enter recovery mode, I get as far as a lightdm login screen, then it hangs
<TJ-> antgel: at this point in the root shell from recovery you have it though... is that booting from the same kernel version - and hence the same initrd ?
<antgel> TJ-: Yes
<antgel> Indeed it is
<TJ-> antgel: OK, that answers that, so the problem here is a timing issue let's assume.
<TJ-> antgel: can you check if there are multiple NVME kernel modules now loaded: "lsmod | grep nvme" so we can be sure what is required when it does work
<antgel> TJ-: No output
<antgel> I'm surprised that nvme isn't complied in, rather than being a module, although it is over ten years since I compiled a kernel ;)
<TJ-> antgel: try "grep nvme /proc/modules" - I'm on 16.04 and the nvme module is separate
<antgel> TJ-: No output
<TJ-> antgel: so possibly built-in for 4.15 on 18.04... let me check that
<antgel> TJ-: Check out the warning in https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPWGrCKwNIAUFhu8N_WMhpa6x9rce03B7qyfOMtFzQG0clSS9CnYqq8p9CPop1iVg/photo/AF1QipNjyasu55rMbqEVS3M94xb56a4cQZbt1QkwWVwF?key=aTJtUkhSQ3gyQl9hVGFaQVFjS3ZjbG9tVEVDd3dn. Possibly relevant? I don't have any partition with UUID=7a1a7... No idea where that came from
<TJ-> antgel: it's built in
<antgel> TJ-: I see it in /boot/config..., CONFIG_NVME_CORE=y
<antgel> Snap :)
<TJ-> antgel: no, that's not the one, CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME=y is the one that controls the generic blockdev
<antgel> TJ-: Ah. Also a 'y'
<TJ-> yup. The missing RESUME= UUID should be the /decrypted/ cryptswap so you'll need to ensure that's unlocked and then look at it's /dev/mapper/ node to check what it's UUID is
<TJ-> as in "blkid /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<TJ-> but you need to check where it's host device is too, so look in /etc/crypttab to find that
<antgel> TJ-: It's plain wrong. In /dev/mapper/cryptswap1, the UUID starts with a470...
<TJ-> Try: "grep -rn  RESUME /etc/initramfs-tools/"
<antgel> TJ-: I'm going to update the initramfs config, although heaven knows where it got that UUID from, and everything was working well up until the Bionic upgrade. I'm concerned that there's a lurking serious bug
<antgel> TJ-: Yes, the one in initramfs-tools is wrong, as per the kernel warning
<antgel> I'm going to update the initramfs-tools config and report back. But no idea why this causes so many fails as seen in one of my screen photos. Why should it need swap to mount /boot/efi...
<TJ-> antgel: aha! /etc/fstab has a commented-out entry for the UUID bdde... swap ... which is what one of the TIME messages refers to, which suggests the initrd was built when that was mounted /or/ there's a left-over systemd unit/job for that device saved somewhere
<antgel> TJ-: Nice catch. I didn't comment that out, this machine is a pretty vanilla install. And it's still not the 7a1a7... referred to in the initramfs config
<TJ-> antgel: so piecing it together; originally the swap was a plain device, which was then encrypted so the original entry is commented out and a new entry for  crytpswap1 is added but for some reason systemd maintains a reference for the original device
<TJ-> antgel: can you find the RESUME= line in the initramfs-tools config ?
<antgel> I wish I remembered more about it. It's a relatively new install, since August 2017
<TJ-> antgel: the initramfs-tools hook scripts use that
<antgel> TJ-: Sure, way back. Just changed it
<antgel> Rebuilt the initramfs and got cryptsetup: WARNING: target cryptswap1 has a random key, skipped. Do I care?
<antgel> https://askubuntu.com/questions/982583/warnings-about-cryptsetup-on-new-ubuntu-17-10-installation suggests it's good
<TJ-> antgel: OK, I wonder if because the initrd was defaulting to RESUME=/dev/dm-0 and that presumably is the root-fs it couldn't be accessed and therefore brought everything to a halt since the swap couldn't be fsck-ed or mounted
<antgel> I'm rebooting now, firstly trying normal mode
<TJ-> I think it'll work 
<antgel> Nope. Going back into recovery. Better make sure I regenerated the initramfs properly
<TJ-> not a lot you can wrong aside from regenerating the wrong one... it does have enough free disk space I assume? It's not getting truncated?
<antgel> TJ-: Loads
<TJ-> your photos obviously miss a lot of messages (main log starts at 2.02 seconds) but I don't see any sign of the nvme driver being active yet at the bottom of the screen an SD/MMC device is activated as sda which tells us the nvme hasn't been found at that point
<antgel> TJ-: Wow. Running update-initramfs -k all -u, and now I get "W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=a4702..." which is or rather *was* correct - the UUID in /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 has changed!!!
<TJ-> Not sure this is directly related but it's a fun read! https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=234349
<antgel> TJ-: I really don't think it's that. It doesn't seem to have any problem with other partitions
<TJ-> antgel: there's also this https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/12/14/907
<TJ-> for which a possible workaround is the kernel command-line param: pcie_aspm.policy=powersave
<TJ-> that's easy to test
<antgel> TJ-: I'll give it a go. I have three kernels installed here. 4.15.0, 4.13.2, 4.11.12
<TJ-> antgel: I have to go out for a whle; try this param and report back
<antgel> I'll try 4.11.12
<TJ-> antgel: try it wth 4.15
<TJ-> antgel: try the param with 4.15 I mean
<antgel> TJ-: Will do. Thanks for helping out, I'm totally bamboozled
<antgel> TJ-: That param made no difference. Apparently every time I boot, the UUID of my encrypted swap changes
<TJ-> antgel: have you tried jus disabling swap?
<antgel> TJ-: I'll give that a go. I commented out the RESUME line in initramfs, but that just made it default to dm-0. Will try now and report back
<antgel> I'm also going to try and create a Bionic live USB install
<antgel> Just to see if it is a Bionic thing, or something totally broken in my install
<TJ-> disabling swap should solve all the crypto-related issues but it doesn't explain the dependency failed for /boot/efi - unless that does depend on the swap mount or depends on local-file-system which depends on swap
<TJ-> We used to see this around 14.04/16.04 too
<TJ-> The changing UUID of swap was due to the crypto-device and the initrd was not parsing it as LUKS first so kept on recreating a pure swap in that physical partition, which then of course broke the other config
<antgel> Commented out swap in /etc/fstab, same behaviour. Feels like something deep-rooted. Gonna try booting from USB
<antgel> Oh, *wow*
<TJ-> did you comment it out crypttab
<antgel> No, just fstab
<TJ-> crypttab is what references the physical partition
<TJ-> fstab references the /dev/mapper/ node that crypsetup open would create
<antgel> Okay, let's see
<TJ-> remember to rebuild initrd too
<antgel> I just don't understand how nobody else sees this. I have no custom config in that area
<antgel> Yes
<TJ-> we do see this cryptswap issue from time to time, but it's quite rare recently
<TJ-> originally the /boot/efi message suggested the nvme device is missing but that is likely a red herring due to that mount depending on local-file-system
<antgel> TJ-: Can I /msg for a second?
<antgel> TJ-: Well, that improved my boot, then I got to my lightdm login and it froze... Back to recovery mode
<TJ-> antgel: well that's what I call successful boot! I don't care about GUI, that's just an application!
<TJ-> Fixing a GUI issue is easy, don't use recovery mode, instead boot with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" and that'll start up properly but not start the GUI, then you can log-in as your regular user and fix things will full system capabilities
<antgel> TJ-: Not really, I had been getting there before. And still have the /boot/efi error. Trying to get a screen grab
<TJ-> /boot/efi isn't /vital/ unless you want to redo grub-install so don't let that put you off multi-user mode
<antgel> I'm going to try a Bionic boot from USB, if it succeeds I'll debug it more. If it doesn't I'll try a downgrade (I'm not afraid)
<TJ-> I don't think a downgrade is needed; that'd only cause more issues unless you wipe. The remaining issues aren't that serious and should be findable and fixable quite easily.
<TJ-> antgel: it might be "sudo apt -f install" could fix some broken packages for example
<antgel> TJ-: You haven't seen them. ;)
<TJ-> antgel: I do data-recovery and forensics; I've remotely recovered servers in much worse state than this working from initrd :)
<antgel> TJ-: And I've down-and-sidegraded many Debian-based systems :P
<TJ-> the point is an in-place downgrade of packages will definitely break things
<TJ-> so you'll end up compounding the existing situation
<enyc> Hrrm --  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will introduce e2fsprogs 1.43, and seemingly  enable ext4  64bit,metadata_csum  in LTS by default...  This is annoying as it makes disks incompatible with 16.04 LTS fsck ...
<enyc> imho it would be nice that somebody consider updahing e2fsprogs in xenial-updates,  for compatibility therein...  (as Trust and Xenial has always had the necessary kernel support, its just e2fsprogs needs to be >= 1.43 grr)
<enyc> (personally, i'd have preferred that default metadata_csum,64bit  came only after [debian]stretch/[ubuntu]bionic
<TJ-> Sounds like a candidate for -backport
<enyc> TJ-: also possible, whose going todo it, who requests it where/how, etc?
<enyc> debian  already put 1.43.x e2fsprogs into  jessie-backports...  which ifgures, for same reasons
<TJ-> enyc: create a bug report requesting it
<enyc> TJ-: hrrrrrrm spotting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/1365874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365874 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS do not support ext4 metadata checksumming" [Wishlist,In progress]
<enyc> Ooooooooooooo
<enyc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/1601997/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1601997 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.10 installer sets metadata_csum option on ext4 partition which is incompatible with other LTS Ubuntu versions" [Undecided,Invalid]
<enyc> TSO made explicit comment here -- Have Ubuntu THOUGHT about this explicitly  rather than decision by default?
<enyc> My personal opinion is that turning it off by default makes sense (espcially given xenial situattion)
<TJ-> Yes, it ought to be opt-in 
<enyc> TJ-: is there a way to "add" canonical to existing bugreport?  can you create a new bugreport getting canonical to review  tytso (ext4 _maintainer!!!_)'s comment?
<TJ-> enyc: add a comment to the bug to report it affecting 18.04 etc, I'll get someone to look at it next week
<TJ-> I've changed the status and importance
<TJ-> I guess we should check whether Ted did go and disable it in the Debian release 
<enyc> didn't, stretch enables by default
<enyc> and debian jessie-backports  backported e2fsprogs
<enyc> but as  Ted?(tytso)  points out Debian vs Ubuntu  different user-base-expectancy to an extent....
<enyc> and there isn't much advantage in adding it tbh
<TJ-> if you don't express your reasons for wanting it the package maintainers aren't going to have anything to consider. If there's an important use-case then report it
<enyc> TJ-: can you set the importance on 1365874 too, and i'll put intelligent comment in there too when I'm ready / checked my facts (backport to 16.04 certainly warranted).
<enyc> should be abli to do in hour or so, need to get F00D now =)
<TJ-> enyc: I'd expect this could cause problems for dual/multi-boot systems
<enyc> TJ-: thats a good point, ill think and sumbit to both shortly...
<enyc> TJ-: have got into ubuntu,  please add any tay to bug 1365874 too,  i'll comment shortly,  off to dinner now =).
<ubottu> bug 1365874 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS do not support ext4 metadata checksumming" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365874
<antgel> TJ-: I'm in xorg! That'll be 1) me forgetting I was using an xorg PPA, and not all of the packages upgrading cleanly 2) some weird thing with the resolv.conf symlink location in /run changing... Now to re-enable swap and pray
<TJ-> antgel: self-inflicted wounds then?
<antgel> TJ-: Well, at least some of them. No idea what's meant to change the resolv.conf symlink, but it didn't happen for me :)
<TJ-> /etc/resolv.conf should point to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf 
<antgel> TJ-: Ugh. In the live ISO, it pointed to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf. The path you mentioned wasn't there
<TJ-> antgel: that is correct, I was about to say ... unless the system is using systemd-resolved
<TJ-> antgel: it depends on which release of Ubuntu was first installed and what it used. Upgrades will continue using that so resolveconf is the usual one
<antgel> Couple of takeaways. Having decided to "grow up" and stick with LTS after years on the bleeding edge of Debian, the PPAs can murder during an OS upgrade. Also, loads of new stuff happens that one doesn't know about. :)
<antgel> TJ-: I'm really grateful to you for helping me here. I can open bugs on the other stuff, at least I have a workstation. Any donation I can make?
<TJ-> antgel: help others when you can :)
<antgel> TJ-: I used to spend a lot of time on IRC. Sadly, real life limits the time I have. I contribute open-source where I can
<TJ-> You can teach people not to use random PPAs and forget about them at release-upgrade time :D
 * antgel nods sagely, and vows to better-document his setup
<antgel> In my defence (such as it is), I needed that ppa, as I'm lucky enough to have a Thinkpad T470, and the Xenial xorg didn't want to play ball. It was the "edgers" or something. Anyway 18.04 is looking super-awesome. Fixed some deprecated stuff in my tmux config, added the keyboard selector and pulseaudio plugins to xfce4-panel, and I'm away!
<TJ-> yeah, XFCE is a much better environment that Gnome :)
<enyc> TJ-: posted on both
<enyc> TJ-: thankyou for intervening importance/tags etc.
<TJ-> enyc: I'll get someone from -devel to look at it and provide feedback/rationale in the week if I can
<enyc> TJ-: good =)
<mcm_> where does wayland write its log? i can't find anything under /var/log. also the /var/log/gdm3 folder seems to be empty
<enyc> TJ-: tytso responded one one bug report, very helpfully
<enyc> TJ-: given what he's saying, it creates interesting questions about  applying to  -updates  rather than -backports
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-11
<Guest98316> folks , i would like install beta version kylin 18.04 over my ubuntu 17.04 that Iḿ using now... can I do it without lost data?
<bazhang> Guest98316, have you burned the iso to usb
<Guest98316> all right... but during the instalation, how i need proceed instalation without keep my data? 
<Guest98316> *how i need proceed installation keeping my data
<bazhang> Guest98316, did you see the preserve /home option in the installer
<Guest98316> understanding
<Guest98316> tks bazhang
<DarinMiller> anyone know how to enable dns from 18.04 recovery shell?
<DarinMiller> adding nameserver x.x.x.x to /etc/resolv.conf is no longer an option.
<DarinMiller> systemctl enable systemd-resolved    fails to find the service.
<valorie> DarinMiller: sounds like a bug
<valorie> is there one?
<DarinMiller> I don't thinks its a bug, but the correct way to enable dns from the root recovery prompt is challenging to discover.
<uzbek> hi
<uzbek> i installed 17.10. how can i upgrade to 18.04 beta?
<tsimonq2> uzbek: sudo do-release-upgrade -d in a terminal.
<tsimonq2> Note that things could break; it's only a Beta.
<flocculant> it's not even a beta :p
<tsimonq2> Depends on how you look at it flocculant :P
<flocculant> I look at it properly - there is no Ubuntu Beta, there are a some flavour Beta's - Ubuntu won't have a beta until after the Final Beta milestone, until then they only have dailies (assuming that it builds)
<CoJaBo> Are there any known issues with Bionic running with IOMMU enabled? I have pretty severe instability and device hangs/errors without iommu=soft; not sure if OS bug, or something else
<tomreyn> CoJaBo: not that i know of (it would be ridiculous to release with this kernel version if this was a general issue, but i'm sure it's not). check system logs and dmesg, check for bios / uefi upgrade availability, try a mainline kernel.
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: It's running the latest BIOS. Did manage to confirm it happens with older stable kernels too
<tomreyn> so it's old hardware?
<tomreyn> what about the system ogs?
<tomreyn> *logs
<CoJaBo> It's fairly new; Ryzen3, X370
<tomreyn> oh a rtyzen, and you're surprised about instability :)
<tomreyn> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> So it's actually UEFI and not BIOS. Disable "Power Supply Idle Control" and maybe C6, that should help.
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: In most cases, the system just dies; these are the logs I've been able to get, all of them issues with various SATA cards: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196683 in x86-64 "Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build" [Normal,New]
<tomreyn> that'S the same link i posted
<CoJaBo> Not sure why it didn't copy: https://paste.debian.net/1013355/
<tomreyn> when you say "the system dies" what does this look like, what do you see on screen, does it power off, reboot by itself?
<tomreyn> or freeze?
<CoJaBo> All LEDS go off, and monitor goes to standby, fans/PSU keep running
<tomreyn> hmm those are sata errors. bad cable?
<CoJaBo> Tried replacing SATA cable, drive, and controller. Only thing that makes any difference at all is setting iommu=soft
<CoJaBo> Also tried different PCIe ports; same problem each, unless that option is set
<tomreyn> it could be an issue with insufficient voltage or unstable currents.
<tomreyn> (i.e. bad / insufficient / incorrectly wired power supply)
<CoJaBo> It'd seem pretty weird for a kernel parameter to fix a PSU issue
<tomreyn> true, i was assuming coincidence
<CoJaBo> I did check the voltages at least with a multimeter, and it didn't pick up anything odd
<CoJaBo> The SATA errors are reproducable 100% of the time; turning off that parameter causes them to happen again
<tomreyn> okay this prooves me wrong, i guess
<CoJaBo> The crashes were random, usually happening when dealing with SATA hotplug or SATA errors (I'm not sure if the first SATA errors, not in that log, were related to the problem; at that time, I figured it was a bad drive, and discarded it). Nonetheless, it has so far never crashed with iommu=soft, and had never made it more than 24 hours uptime without.
<CoJaBo> The system also will not boot from a drive connected to that controller, as GRUB cannot find it. Tho that could be an entirely unrelated bug
<tomreyn> i still think giving the "Power Supply Idle Control" option a shot can be worth it.
<CoJaBo> I think my BIOS calls it something different, but it crashes in both settings
<CoJaBo> I also turned off "Cool&Quiet" (which also might be the same thing), with no effect
<tomreyn> that's something else
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> seems that latest clamav update for bionic conflicts with spotify and virtualbox O_O
<elhoir> how is that possible?
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/uRUgE2bW
<elhoir> i made some tests, libvpx4 package is no longer available in bionic
<elhoir> and virtualbox-5.2 depends on it
<elhoir> in bionic it is named libvpx5
<elhoir> is that a bug in virtualbox? in Ubuntu? none? both?
<tomreyn> elhoir: it's hard to understand the output since it's not in english. you can create english language output by running "export LANG=C" before you run further commands (which then produce errors).
<tomreyn> however, your output seem to indicate that there is no need for the libvpx4 package, it just points out that it's no longer needed and could be removed.
<tomreyn> there is no package "virtualbox-5.2" in bionic, so if you have this from a third party (probably virtualbox's upstream apt repository) and it conflicts with bionic then that's not something ubuntu can fix.
<stochastix> Whats the best way to keep 18.04 up to date with dev changes right now? apt-get upgrade perhaps?
<stochastix> Reason im asking is because I did update and upgrade and dist-upgrade, and didnt get a lot of new packages, but I figure since it is in development there maybe should be more changes than what I saw.
<TJ-> stochastix: 'apt update; apt full-upgrade'
<stochastix> TJ-: Thanks, ran full-upgrade and looks like its already up to date then.
<stochastix> What repo is php7.0-mcrypt supposed to be in?
<stochastix> or even 7.2,  I cant find either
<Faux> Didn't mcrypt get deprecated a long time ago?
<stochastix> oh, maybe?  Im following a walkthrough for Nextcloud 13 on 18.04 and the person "installed" mcrypt
<stochastix> ill look into it more thanks.
<Faux> Or became part of core or something.
<Faux> There's a php-mcrypt package in Artful so probably not. :)
<stochastix> On the official NC 13 installation page they are still showing it as a recommended package too
<stochastix> I dont think I need it right now anyways
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-04
<isomari> greetings, even though I have set "off shutdown options", I still don't have any option for right-click->leave other than logout. IS this a knnow issue with disco or am I missing something?
<isomari> s/off/offer
<tomreyn> providing some more context may help. what is "offer shutdown options"?
<isomari> tomreyn:sorry. in plasma5 systemsettings5: startup/shutdown->desktop session->general
<isomari> tomreyn: that option is supose to give you more options on the desktop right-click leave option
<tomreyn> oh, kubuntu then. i wouldn't know then...
<isomari> tomreyn: np
<isomari> thanks anyway
<tomreyn> mybe you have the same options on existing releases - then you could alk in #kubuntu, i guess.
<tomreyn> *aSk
<isomari> tomreyn: I'm about to do that. thanks
<sparr> how might I profile power usage while the system is suspended to ram?
<hggdh> sparr: only by measuring power outside the system (between battery and system, off the wall plug, etc
<genii> kill-a-watt
<sparr> I can approximate battery drain by how much is lost in X hours of sleep
<sparr> but that doesn't help me figure out what is doing the drain
<sparr> the drain does not happen with windows :(
<lordcirth> sparr, are you using powertop and/or tlp?
<OerHeks> it is a known issue, draining battery on acer
<elhoir> hello all, im getting the message [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting
<elhoir> and i cannot boot normally, i must boot in recovery mode....
<elhoir> my GPU is an RX 470 from AMD
<elhoir> any idea?
<elhoir> oh and im running a test kernel , 5.0.0.-7 from the kernel tream ppa, and stock Mesa 18.3.4
<elhoir> tream == team
<elhoir> any idea?
<sparr> lordcirth: I have used powertop before. I'm not sure how I might use it right now.
<sparr> OerHeks: this is a dell xps
<sparr> I might end up opening it to figure out what's drawing power, but that's a scary proposition
<OerHeks> tons of posts about xps too; sleep; most likely networking is running
<elhoir> hello again, any idea about the amdgpu modesetting sh*t?
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-06
<guiverc> remind me someone please - what's the command to view keyboard/mouse input  (verify keypresses etc)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: 'xev' .
<guiverc> merci !!   (i was a long way from x<tab><tab> so thanks heaps Bashing-om !!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We all get writters block .. happens to the best of us :P
<guiverc> if only it wasn't so many times per hour :(
<Bashing-om> LOL .. Ya must be over 40 years old then.
<guiverc> alas yeah
<guiverc> if system suspended (qa-test 19.04; lubuntu), after wake mouse-buttons don't work - what package is likely involved?  (for ubuntu-bug...)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The mouse also falls under Xorg .
<guiverc> hence the `xev` - makes sense I guess
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om again ... 
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.19.0.13.14 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lordcirth__> During development of Disco, will kernel major versions be bumped before KernelFreeze, or is it assumed that major is static, and only minor updates will happen until KernelFreeze?
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth__: this news came out today: https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-will-be-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-0-525202.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth__: i think we can say, until final release alot can still happen
<lordcirth__> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks
<lordcirth__> 4.20 has the new tcp scheduling that is really cool. No idea if it will be a big performance difference.
<lotuspsychje> currently dingo is on 4.19
<lordcirth__> Yeah, your bot question reminded me
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-07
<WoC> which llvm is default in disco dingo ?
<WoC> ( Looking to use 6.0 )
<hggdh> If WoC returns: currently I have LLVM v6, 7, and 8 on Disco, default is 8
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-08
<pavlushka> What happened actually? File descriptor 3 (pipe:[62849]) leaked on vgs invocation. Parent PID 7532: grub-install
<tomreyn> pavlushka: that's a long standing minor / cosmetic issue according to ubuntu bug 1313784 and https://bugs.debian.org/466138
<ubottu> Debian bug 466138 in lvm2 "lvm2: File descriptor 3 left open" [Normal,Open]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313784 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "File descriptors leaked on lvs invocation" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313784
<pavlushka> tomreyn: ty
<tomreyn> yw
<itsonlybinary> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/lxd  <-- does this mean in the next LTS that lxd will be in snap not apt?
<nacc> itsonlybinary: stephane announced that last august
<nacc> although what is in the next lts is a ways off still
<itsonlybinary> dont really have a clue what snap is tbh, im just wanting to run a newer version of lxd on 18.04
<teward> itsonlybinary: sudo snap install lxd
<teward> but 18.04 questions're for #ubuntu ;)
<itsonlybinary> yeh i get that, have also installed via snap but seems the snap stores all its configuration in different places than normal lxd package
<itsonlybinary> so trying to understand how its going to be in the future so i dont break upgradability
<nacc> itsonlybinary: the snap transitions the data
<itsonlybinary> i guess thats in theory, because it didnt
<nacc> itsonlybinary: you probably should be asking lxd specific questions in #lxcontainers
<itsonlybinary> they where more snap/ubuntu future questions but ok
<nacc> itsonlybinary: 'ubuntu future' isn't a support question (so this is the wrong channel for that) and snaps are supported in #snappy or the upstream that owns a particular snap
<itsonlybinary> ive done with my questions, relax have a cookie or something
<WoC> Any suggestion on how to get OpenCL (if possible) to with with a AMD GPU (APU) (A10-9620P) R5 class GPU ?
<WoC> s/with with/work with/
<WoC> nVidia gpu's are usually set up in 5 mins or less, amd... been working on it for about 2 weeks now
<WoC> Recommendations/suggestions welcome
<WoC> Also, any suggestions on how to prevent the screen to be rotated 90 degree counter clockwise every o often would be great ;P
<lordcirth__> WoC, it rotates spontaneously?
<WoC> yes
<WoC> and only 90 degree ccw
<WoC> have a background job; every 15 seconds it does xrandr --output eDP --rotate normal to minimize the neck pain... as work around
<lordcirth__> LOL
<lordcirth__> That's bizzare, I'm sorry I have no idea
<WoC> also have in grub; GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash net.ifnames=0 biosdevnames=0 radeon.cik_support=0 radeon.si_support=0 amdgpu.dc=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.si_support=1 amdgpu.dpm=0 "
<WoC> Seems like there is a amdgpupro to replace amdgpu with, but i can't find that one, which may have working OpenCL
<lordcirth__> That's a lot of tweaks
<WoC> figured it was normal for amd
<lordcirth__> Wouldn't know, I haven't had one since fglrx days
<WoC> I can see why you wouldnt have a amd ;P
<WoC> Maybe it just doesnt work in Linux
<WoC> Which i find odd, since all the amd tools are for linux
<WoC> Specs looks good though... (imho) https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-A10-9620P-SoC-Benchmarks-and-Specs.234384.0.html
<tomreyn> WoC: have you tried a mainline kernel? or bionic or cosmic with the padoka ppa?
<tomreyn> oh that's actually a 2016 one. ignore me.
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-09
<elhoir> hello, im getting the "VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting" issue, what may i do?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: I tried with redshift-gtk on XFCE and it just works but a bit clueless
<pavlushka> about the redshift beckend
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Have not messed with it more .. considering a fresh clean install and see what I then have ,
<pavlushka> and the way you tried to implement it in case of Bug #1803204
<ubottu> bug 1803204 in redshift (Ubuntu) "Failed to start adjustment method randr. Trying next method... Using method `vidmode'. Waiting for initial location to become available... Location: 35.46 N, 92.03 W" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803204
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: ok, good luck
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: though may be luck has nothing to do with it :p
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: :) .. no luck to it - just work through the kinks .
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> im getting disformed authentication window recently on 20.04, anyone else noticed this? https://imgur.com/a/fc5jS0o
<lotuspsychje> easy test from nautilus: ctrl +l admin:///
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: popey mentioned something about that. I think it is fixed in proposed
<popey> it is
<lotuspsychje> ah thank you mcphail popey 
<ali1234> libnewlib-dev appears to be busted
<ali1234> just make a boilerplate test with "#include <string>" and standard main(), and it fails to compile because string header is not found. i have all the newlib packages installed
<ali1234> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cfffFbd3dm/
<TJ-> ali1234:  I'd suspect that's because the arm libs aren't installed
<ali1234> which ones?
<ali1234> binutils-arm-none-eabi libnewlib-arm-none-eabi libnewlib-dev libstdc++-arm-none-eabi-newlib are all dependencies of gcc-arm-none-eabi
<ali1234> same as they always were
<ali1234> i'm currently trying to fix apt on my 18.04 test system so that i can verify it works there
<TJ-> not sure, it's obviously something to do with using cross-build tooling
<ali1234> well yes
<ali1234> it's a bare metal compiler
<TJ-> ali1234: is the host arch the same as the compiler, ARM, or host is x86 based?
<ali1234> the compiler is for Cortex M which cannot run linux
<ali1234> therefore yes, the host and target are different
<TJ-> ali1234: right; I'm exploring on a 20.04 amd64 system now to see if I can reproduce
<ali1234> just apt install gcc-arm-none-eabi and then build the example C++ file
<ali1234> it works on 18.04 and fails on 20.04
<ali1234> have to use "-c" otherwise it complains about missing _exit but that is expected
<ali1234> this looks like the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libstdc++-arm-none-eabi/+bug/1811296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811296 in libstdc++-arm-none-eabi (Ubuntu) "libc++ files version mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> ali1234:  I don't see the newlib/libstdc++ files in the default gcc search path shown when doing "...-gcc -v"
<TJ-> ali1234:  looks to be issue, then arm newlib installs 7.3.1 /usr/include/newlib/c++/7.3.1/string
<Kangarooo> I cant install boot-repair on 20.04. How to add ppa? What to read to learn putting old version ppa? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python/+bug/1865529 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865529 in python (Ubuntu) "Cant install boot-repair" [Undecided,New]
<extor> Is there such a thing as a pre release version of the LTS that is due next month? I'd like to grab that rather than these daily builds.
<extor> The next LTS is 20.10 right?
<Kangarooo> @extor, lts is every 2 year. Here can help testing 20.04 with daily builds which i am on also. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1213811/how-to-download-release-candidates-featurefreeze-versions
<extor> So every single day I need to expend bandwidth to patch each app? :O
<TJ-> extor:   install the daily, then just keep it upgraded 
<extor> I have bandwidth issues
<TJ-> extor:  since we're in Feature Freeze only bug-fixes will come through between now and release day
<extor> Does that mean very little bandwidth?
<TJ-> extor: you can leave it a week between upgrades if you wish to
<extor> Ok so I have an issue with lubuntu
<extor> My laptop is on the ubuntu approved hardware list. It's a Dell Inspiron 3565 and I have problems with lubuntu not being able to suspend on this hardware. Is there support for lubuntu LTS as well or just regular ubuntu with gnome?
<mason> extor: Did you exercise systemctl suspend already, and it doesn't work?
<extor> No i only used the start menu
<mason> extor: Try 'systemctl suspend' and that'll help verify if it's something related to the GUI or not
<TJ-> extor: does it try to suspend and instantly resume, or time-out trying and then fail to try again at all?
<extor> Ok suddenly it all works properly. I should try to duplicate the issue.
<mason> extor: Did it work with systemctl suspend, did you not try that and it worked from the GUI, or...?
<extor> It suddenly worked both ways
<mason> Oh, interesting.
<mason> extor: I can't think that 'systemctl suspend' would do anything to change state, but I'd probably test with a cold boot and trying from the GUI again, then trying from the GUI after systemctl suspend
<mason> And by cold boot, actually power off for 30 seconds or a minute.
<extor> There is however a persistant problem with the GUI. When I go to Desktop Preferences, Advanced and then check the box "Show menus provided by Window Managers when desktop is clicked" then it goes into a buggy dead end but that is the GUI
<extor> It creates a drill downmenu on desktop right clicks, but when you click any of those it errors
<extor> Failed to execute child process "lxsession.default" No such file or directory
<extor> I'm guessing that is a lubuntu only issue...I have it on both my laptops
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<frechdachs69> is there already a beta network install image for 20.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> frechdachs69: 20.04 is still in development phase, see the topic for the dates schedule
<frechdachs69> I know; I have installed it inside my VirtualBox VM
<frechdachs69> via desktop image
<lotuspsychje> oh you want a netinstall iso?
<frechdachs69> yes
<frechdachs69> to develop a preseed installation
<lotuspsychje> didnt test that yet myself
<lotuspsychje> im also testing desktop
<mason> frechdachs69: there's a traditional server install image
<mason> frechdachs69: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/focal-server-amd64.iso.zsync
<frechdachs69> okay, I've found http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<frechdachs69> although not advertised it already exists
<lotuspsychje> i know devs working hard on the server installer, expect new features
<mason> frechdachs69: Oh! Thought you just meant net install. Nifty. Thanks for the link.
<notguest96> Focal latest update doesn't seem to install properly
<mason> notguest96: Which image?
<notguest96> 20.04 mason 
<mason> notguest96: Desktop? Server? Netboot since that's there now?
<notguest96> laptop mason 
<mason> notguest96: That'd probably be the desktop ISO then. What did it do wrong?
<notguest96> Whenever my screen goes to lockscreen and I try to unlock it
<notguest96> The screen just freezes and lags out mason 
<mason> notguest96: When you're there, can you switch to a virtual console and back?
<notguest96> Virtual console?
<notguest96> Ohh
<notguest96> Well I think I can run it 
<notguest96> But it doesn't entirely logs me out, just give me a purple screen and back to the lockscreen. The only solution i have found is to fully restart
<notguest96> Or click on my Icon and enter my password and then enter the laptop
<mason> notguest96: Ah, you might be able to see logs showing what's happening.
<notguest96> how do I see it?
<notguest96> mason: 
<mason> notguest96: Read /var/log/auth.log and see if there are any errors or auth denials, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there's anything unusual, see if there's anything unusual is dmesg output. Those three will cover a lot.
<notguest96> Ok thanks you
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-04
<lotuspsychje> confirmed bug #1866000 feel free to doublecheck aswell
<ubottu> bug 1866000 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "incorrect default apps for calendar and photos" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866000
<lotuspsychje> mcphail, popey previous authentication window disform is now fixxed
<krauser> Having a problem with not only 19.10 but also 20.04 daily build on my computer. It doesn't boot, with or without splash screen, with or without modeset option. Specs are here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xrSxwjxST7/ And message errors here: https://imgur.com/WOjj8JI. Debian and Arch installed fine, just to point it out/hopefully help in someway
<lotuspsychje> krauser: uefi or legacy?
<krauser> uefi(also have legacy option)
<lotuspsychje> krauser: bit cards like GTX and RTX usually need !nomodeset workaround, but uefi settings can also influence this
<krauser> yeah I tried nomodeset, all it did was change the resolution of the letters/splash screen
<lotuspsychje> krauser: is this you? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/fcme81/cant_boot_ubuntu_1910_nor_2004_daily_build/
<krauser> Yes
<krauser> Also tried with and without CSM mode, but the same applies
<lotuspsychje> krauser: did you try with other ubuntu releases iso's?
<lotuspsychje> like 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> cant find a related bug on segfault right away for 20.04
<krauser> i'll try 18.04 after lunch
<lotuspsychje> krauser: wich brand is your system plz?
<krauser> If i'm understanding correctly that's the motherboard info you want right? ASUS PRIME Z390M-PLUS
<lotuspsychje> thank you krauser 
<lotuspsychje> wb krauser 
<lotuspsychje> did you test bionic on your issue?
<krauser> hey, yes I did, and couldn't boot, but got a different message
<krauser> https://imgur.com/a/Q7O3Zgv
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> krauser: do you dualboot currently?
<krauser> well, my /boot/efi, looking at lsblk is on nvme0n1p2(this is the sdd drive with windows on it) while the sda has my debian install. When I boot the system, i'm prompted to Debian's grub, which contains a line for windows
<lotuspsychje> krauser: this smells like a double problem to me
<lotuspsychje> uefi bootable nvme + your nvidia card not recognized, needing its proper nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> if i was you, id try legacy boot + nomodeset
<krauser> how do I do that, go on boot in my bios and set legacy only?
<krauser> this might help too https://askubuntu.com/questions/1074098/booting-a-nvme-drive i'll try everything from what you said and this
<krauser> tried some things, disabling fast boot removes part of the errors but the one consistant is that the "ntfs-3g" problem remains
<krauser> it's that sdd hardrive that is the problem most likely, not sure how to go around it
<krauser> Well, didn't exactly fixed the issue but using a mini.iso I finally got past boot and installed Ubuntu. I hope there will be one for 20.04 too
<ducasse> anyone else having trouble generating initrds since mkinitramfs hangs on the plymouth hook?
<ducasse> purged plymouth, and now it's working again, but it meant also losing lightdm
<mcphail> ducasse: just updated a minute ago. There were some plymouth packages updated but no issues regenerating the initramdisk
<ducasse> i'll try reinstalling plymouth tomorrow and try again, too late to mess with it today
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-05
<feoh> Hi guys. Silly issue. I notice that the new Felicia the Focal Fossa background image is partially clipped on my 34" UHD monitor
<feoh> Is that even worth reporting?
<lotuspsychje> good morning
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<bigfoot-> Hi.  Since upgrading to 20.04 focal, KDE's ALT-F2 "run command" global shortcut doesn't work anymore; is this a known issue? (Others, like ctrl-alt-T starting a terminal, still work fine.)
<bigfoot-> Everything else went surprisingly smoothly, besides the fact that xpdf seems to be gone for good now. :(
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: 20.04 is still in development mode right now, we strongly advice to help testing it on daily iso base, instead of early upgrades
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: would help the devs, if you can doublecheck this on a clean daily to see if you can reproduce this
<bigfoot-> ok.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: in 2h Blueskaj will join, he's on kde 20.04 also, i can ask him aswell
<lotuspsychje> idle a bit here
<bigfoot-> In the Kubuntu live image, it works fine.  Starting "krunner" manually also works ...
<bigfoot-> and: ALT-F2 gives me a "Q" character in the currently open terminal.
<lotuspsychje> so we can conclude this is caused by your upgarde bigfoot- ?
<lotuspsychje> *upgrade
<bigfoot-> probably
<lotuspsychje> allrighty, thank you for doublechecking this
<bigfoot-> I wonder whether this guy experienced the same issue: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=253297
<lotuspsychje> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:104ubuntu4 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 22 kB
<lotuspsychje> this your version bigfoot- ?
<bigfoot-> 5.18.2?  Yes.
<bigfoot-> Interestingly, kde-plasma-desktop isn't installed at all.
<lotuspsychje> nevermind me, been too long since i played with kde
<bigfoot-> moving ~/.config away (as suggested by the archlinux forum post I mentioned) solves the problem
<bigfoot-> ... now the fun begins, finding the broken config file and restoring the remaining ones ...
<bigfoot-> OK, I now know how to fix this without manually touching ~/.config .
<bigfoot-> As this may bite other upgraders, should I report a bug?
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: didnt you say you did not have this issue on a live?
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: Yes.  But as it seems to be a config migration issue (from Plasma 5.16.5 to focal's 5.18.3), other upgraders might be bitten as well.
<bigfoot-> My description of bug + fix on KDE's own forums: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=164820&p=429259#p429259
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: your choice to do what you want and test, but please avoid making an official bug on 20.04 based on upgrades
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: That's why I was asking.  But I'd bet this issue is still there when 20.04 gets released, biting other upgraders.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: maybe, but i would advice to start testing this after final beta coems out
<lotuspsychje> right now, things are still shaping up
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: what does ALT+space do?
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: before my fix: nothing; now: works as expected.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: BluesKaj just tested on his 20.04 and seems to work, so must be your upgrade bork
<bigfoot-> Yes, as I said -- it seems to be a config migration issue
<BluesKaj> bigfoot-, I did a complete reinstall a few weeks ago and there were definitely some config changes on the new install 
<gsedej> I have issue with desktop ubuntu-installer on EFI system. System has 1 ssd (with existging EFI 18.04). I am trying to install 20.04 EFI on external USB drive. Problem is that EFI-system-partition is being used by internal SSD drive (and brakes GRUB)
<gsedej> I reported bug. Should I add more info? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1866358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866358 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 20.04 desktop installer in EFI mode with secondary drive (usb)" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> what if you set disk order to the external too? not only boot priority, but hdd listing
<gsedej> what do you mean disk order? In BIOS/UEFI?
<oerheks> yes
<gsedej> well I was playing quite much with actually saving the existing installation... so but the main issue is, as mentioned, EFI-partition on USB was not "installed" (empty) and fstab on USB-root-ext4 was trying to use EFI-partition from SSD
<BluesKaj> hope this isn'r an isolted problem just for kde/plasma or is this seen on other flavors as well ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wDSsdSh2YQ/
<takov751> greetings i have a quick question
<takov751> about ignoring a broken package
<takov751> so apt wont remove it.
<takov751> I just installed steam-launcher
<takov751> i had to make dpkg ignore python package dependencies,because in 20.04 there is no package called python. As of course python2 is deprecated
<takov751> however whenever i would like to install or remove anything its just wants to remove steam ,because of the missing dependencies
<oerheks> i guess you want python3?
<oerheks> want/need ..
<takov751> yes i would need python3 ,however something like steam-launcher depends on python2 .... for some reason and aliasing python3 would just brake the stea
<takov751> m
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-07
<user392> Hi. A problem happened during the last update. A new kernel package is available, but it didn't install because update-initramfs failed
<user392> I'm on Xubuntu 20.04
<user392> It seems to be a bug. This is the tail log of the update process: https://pastebin.com/VBHgLgEv
<Bashing-om> user392: This report: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/689181 yours ?
<Bashing-om> Info linux-image-generic focal
<Bashing-om> !Info linux-image-generic focal
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta-5.4): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.14.17 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Bashing-om> user392: Show the channel ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin , see what might be missing.
<user392> No. it is not mine.
<Bashing-om> user392: Then we may have a real update bug !
<user392> https://pastebin.com/9ecBTc25
<user392> It seems so. Well, such is life on the edge.
<Bashing-om> user392: Appears the kernel is fully installed - but just as a check - what shows ' df -h ' ?
<user392> https://pastebin.com/kmZt7gCU
<user392> I don't like the line
<user392> /dev/loop3                   45M   45M     0 100% /snap/gtk-common-themes/1440
<Bashing-om> user392: Also not a disk space issue, Snaps are confined and will be at 100%.
<user392> I don't like it because the failure was in
<user392> cp: cannot create regular file '/var/tmp/mkinitramfs_Qnycxn/usr/share/plymouth/themes/spinner/watermark.png': No such file or directory
<user392> I'm doing a couple of things that shouldn't be
<user392> The first are two packages related to gimp which I installed from 19.10, but I remove them before the upgrade
<user392> The other is something about Wine, but that doesn't relate to the kernel
<Bashing-om> user392: I will bow to others greater experience here - but looks to me like what we have is a race condition in that the file "watermark.png" has not been created in time. But way over my skilll set !
<user392> It should be fixed soon. I am going to hold the packages with the old kernels, just in case
<Bashing-om> user392: Also in the mean time add your self to that ups bug report to increase the heat to gain developer attention.
<user392> Today is Friday, it will get on fire at Monday.
<user392> Let's see...
<user392> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1866425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866425 in Ubuntu "apt upgrade fails with an error" [Undecided,New]
<user392> Done
<Bashing-om> thanks :)
<Haxxa> Hi Guys, How easy is it to downgrade from 20.04 to 18.04.3?
<guiverc> Haxxa, upgrade tools are designed to automatically go to later packages, backwards is manual so no its not easy.
<guiverc> (also 18.04.4 is the latest 18.04)
<Bashing-om> Haxxa: There is no go-back button, The better course is a fresh clean install.
<guiverc> or restore backups (why we have them)
<Haxxa> lets say I by mistake upgraded a production machine which was meant to be a test vm and have no backups, and one of the repos is only available for 18.04 just a hypothetical ofc :| . 
<guiverc> Re-install using something-else/manual-partitioning and using existing partitions (ensuring you don't format) is the easiest solution; it'll note your packages, erase system dirs (so you need to restore apps that store data there, no desktop app should but server apps can), install, add back your additional packages then ask to reboot. No user files are touched (really great for desktop boxes; some server stuff will need restore)
<Captain_Proton> Ubuntu Focal Fossa   Gnome 3.35.1 unable to open extensions settings, try both tweaks and gnome extensions web site
<user392> Bashing-om: someone marked the bug as a duplicate, and there, a workaround was available; it fixed the issue.
<Bashing-om> user392: looking :D
<Bashing-om> user392: \o/ passed on to other affected too :D
<user392> Of course
<nt0> how's 20.04 for tinkering around?  i'm planning on creating a new VM to test out the linux version of matlab and also want to see how 20.04 looks.  don't care about rock-solid or doing any serious work.  so long as its stable enough to play around with as a casual user i'm good go go.  thoughts?
<guiverc> nt0, i release-upgraded this box back in 2019-Oct and between then and now I've had few issues but it'll vary on what you do, what you use, and your hardware..
<nt0> guiverc: that sounds good enough for me.  first gen ryzen and will be running in qemu/kvm.  so long as it works for the most part i'll be fine.  just want to test out MATLAB and play around a bit.
<nt0> guiverc: thanks.
<evils> repost from #ubuntu
<evils> i'm having a display/graphics issue on 20.04, in chromium and firefox, after closing a menu, that area doesn't redraw correctly (mixed remnants of the menu remain, even when moving the mouse over them, sometimes flickers), resizing the window fixes it, seems to happen on X and wayland; this is on a ryzen 3400g (integrated graphics)
<evils> takov751: you said something about the composer, can you expand on that?
<takov751> compositor
<evils> isn't that wayland specific?
<takov751> if i recall correctly by default the gnome compositor is mutter.
<takov751> But i haven't seen any settings that might be helpfull
<evils> i don't suppose this is a replaceable component?
<evils> i suppose i could try i3/sway, but it's not my machine, and it's in use...
<otyugh> Hey there ; got a graphical problem (graphical glitches, artefacts) with an old PC under the latest ubuntu20, while having no issue using ubuntu18.04 ; I tried to use the kernel from 18.04 in ubuntu20, but got stuck on loading initramfs.
<otyugh> Any idea why ?
<otyugh> Under debian I could use a kernel from stretch in debian buster as if it was nothing ; what did change in Ubuntu so it's not possible anymore ?
<takov751> otyugh: this is a new bug presumebly . If the build fails with the message  plymouth spinner theme watermark.png  can not be found while building
<otyugh> takov751: well it goes stuck even when launching removing "splash" and adding "nomodeset"
<otyugh> Ahm
<otyugh> maybe uninstalling plymouth then ?
<takov751> there is a dirty whttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1866372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866377 in plymouth (Ubuntu Focal) "duplicate for #1866372 update-initramfs fails on plymouth hook due to missing target dir" [Critical,Fix committed]
<otyugh> Argh
<otyugh> takov751: update-initramfs didn't show any error though
<takov751> whats your output when apt fails
<takov751> ?
<otyugh> apt does not fail
<otyugh> The problem is at actually booting on the 3.4 kernel (If i remember correctly)
<takov751> 3.4 is really old kernel
<otyugh> Amh
<otyugh> Maybe I'm not remembering staight
<otyugh> I'll check 
<otyugh> It's the main 18.04 kernel version
<otyugh> 5.4 ?
<otyugh> Arh, gonna check
<takov751> right so you have run a full-upgrade and error still there
<otyugh> ...Now you mention it, I only did an apt upgrade
<otyugh> What I did is simple : added the 18.04 source, installed the linux-image from there and header package, and rebooted on it, found an error, got stuck :o
<takov751> why did you wanted to use the older kernel?
<takov751> yelp he left
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning
